# Make a Wish (and other organizations) - Wish Trippers UNITE! Volume THREE! :)



## maroo

*THIS thread is OLD! 

Come join us at the NEW thread!

CLICK HERE to JOIN us!


Wish Trippers Unite!  VOLUME FOUR!  CLICK HERE!*






This is Volume 3 of the Wish Trippers Community Thread!  

First, Welcome to the WISH TRIPPERS thread!!  

This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips!  This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like. 

If you are new to the DISboards - Welcome!!  If you are new, scroll down to post #2 on this thread (just below on this page) and you will find lots of information designed just for our new friends!  

We also welcome anyone else to the thread, too!  Even you lurkers out there.  




The original thread can be found here:  Wish Trippers...Unite!  VOLUME ONE

And Volume TWO can be found here:
Wish Trippers ...Unite!  VOLUME TWO



Wendygrace started this thread concept in 2007 to serve as a place where families planning Make-A-Wish trips could come and share stories, pictures, information, and just life!  Thank you so much, Wendygrace, because many of us have become friends through your original thread!  

So...let's keep the thread going...


Many of these families have chosen to write a trip report and you can find the links to ALL of the Wish Trip Reports right here:  (This list includes many of the trips linked in Volume One!)


*WE are HOME!  Trip Reports!!*

*2004*
Amazing Grace's Wish Trip (links)-MAW/GKTW-Late June 04

*2007*
Wendygrace's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Late June 07            Great pictures, magical moments!  The founder of this thread wrote this one!

5dwarves' Wish Trip - Magic Moments/GKTW-August 07  Uber planner!  Live report from Disney!  Followed by a day by day report with pictures!

LeeLee2U's Wish Trip - Texas Wishing Well/Beach Club - September 07 Note they stayed at the Beach Club (Texas Wishing Well Funded Trip).  This trip report includes hints for wheelchairs (manual push chair)

Bill Lin's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - September 07 Good index!  Has a wealth of advice for Wish Trippers that has been linked on this Wish Trippers Unite thread!

Who'syourMickey's Wish Trip-Dream Factory/GKTW - September 07 Dream Factory trip.  Good index!  Great allergies information!  Good info re: GKTW villas.  TR is unfinished, though.


iluvmickeymouse!'s Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-Oct.23-31, 2007 Great TR!  Lots of pics.  Very detailed.  Lots of character interaction.  Complete with Photopass pics!  




**** Update - I have been asked to do something new on here.  Some of you guys would like to know which of these TR's are FINISHED so that you don't get all caught up in one and have no real hope of an ending.  Sorta like reading a cliffhanger that has never been finished.

So, I will start with the TR's that started over a year ago and mark the ones that are FINISHED.  

If yours is NOT FINISHED, please don't worry...I am going to wait about 6 months before I even mark the TR's, so most of you guys will have plenty of time to finish...and I know there are many reasons why a TR would be unfinished - taking care of your family comes FIRST - but this will help our new folks to be able to pick some TR's that are completely finished so that they can use them to plan their trip.  




*2008*
Eeyore's Mom's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Jan 18-25, 2008   Completed Trip Report to Day 3

Queenie122's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May10-20, 2008   Done through first day

lotferg's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May 19-24, 2008   About half finished

GoofyDoo's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW July 29-Aug 4, 08 *** FINISHED!*

PatMcDuck's Wish Trip - DISNEYLAND - Aug 08 ***  FINISHED!*

HeatherN's Wish Trip August 2-8, 2008 *** FINISHED!*

Robin+5's Wish Trip August 16-23 *** FINISHED!*

laurenmama's Wish Trip Aug 19-25, 08  Pre-Trip Report, but no trip report

mistymouse5001's Trip Report MAW/GKTW Sept 5-11, 08 *** FINISHED*

bigdisgrandma's Grandparent Trip Report Sept 10-16, 08 MAW/GKTW Extended Family Sept 10-16  Pre-Trip report, TR through day 2 (includes Christmas at GKTW)

NicoleDisneyFan's Wish Trip Sept. 22-27, 08  Done through Day 1

Maroo (Lauren) Wish Trip Report! Oct 3-9, 08 MAW/Contemporary Resort *** FINISHED!*

hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip - Oct 15 - 20, 08  MAW/GKTW (Disboards thread)  (See BLOG link below for Trip Report!)
hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip BLOG!  Trip Starts Posting in October! *** FINISHED!  TR is on their BLOG*

duquette (Ethan) Wish Trip - Nov 1 - 7, 08   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Lambflock's Wish Trip - Nov. 6-12 MAW/GKTW 

oklamomof4boys' Wish Trip MAW Nov. 16-22, 08 *** FINISHED!*

bex271 (Jonah) MAW/GKTW Nov 20-26, 08   Jonah Passed away March 13, 2009

zeppy68 (Ian) Wish Trip  Nov 23-29, 08   MAW/GKTW

twinmum's (Mark) Trip Report Starlight Starbright Foundation of CANADA/GKTW  Nov 08

khalana (Lydia) Wish Trip - Dec 5 - 12, 08  Rainbow Society of Canada/GKTW

AmberGreenawalt (Sebastian) Wish Trip - Dec 6-14, 08   MAW/GKTW

hotmamac's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW Dec.13-19,08

LuvGoing2Disney7's Wish Trip - Dec.17-23,08 MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

OneBlessedFamily (Samuel) Wish Trip - Dec 17 - Jan 3 (08-09)  MAW/GKTW


*2009*

munch704 (Morgan) Wish Trip  Jan 1 - 7, 09   Starlight/Embassy Suites!  

iu97alum (Emily) Wish Trip - Jan 18 - 22, 09  MAW/CRUISE!

mom2lilnick (Nick) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Jan 19-25, 09

llurgy (Becca) Wish Trip   Jan 21 - 27, 09   MAW/GKTW

camarks1234 (AJ) Wish Trip - Feb 1 - 5, 09   MAW/CRUISE!

mindymouse1 (Clint) Wish Trip  Feb 9 - Feb 15, 2009   MAW/GKTW

macntosh (Mya) Wish Trip - Feb 21 - 28, 09  MAW/GKTW
Link to Trip Report:  Mya Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*


tinytreasures (Jason) Wish Trip - Feb 22 - 28, 09   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report Link:  Jason's Wish Trip - the Trip Report! *** FINISHED!*

LoveTheseKids (Kate) Wish Trip - Last week in Feb  MAW/GKTW


ndloewen (Noah) Wish Trip  End Feb - early March, 2009  Children's Wish Foundation   Noah Passed away on July 29, 2009
Noah's Blog for Updates on Noah:  http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
Noah's Blog for the TRIP REPORT!  http://noahswishtrip.blogspot.com/

Muttshouse (Elsa) Wish Trip   March 24 - 29  MAW/GKTW

dmbfan (Jakob) Wish Trip  March 28 - April 3, 2009  MAW/GKTW (This is the pre-trip report)
Jake's Wish Trip - This is the TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

Tamraj (Jessica) Wish Trip  March 31 - April 5, 2009

BeckySob (Piper) Wish PRETrip  April 9 - 15, 2009  MAW/GKTW
BeckySob (Piper) POST Trip Report! *** FINISHED!  (but pictures are "inactive" - so no pictures)*

queengonzo (Matthew) Wish Trip - April 18 - 24, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Matthew's Wish Trip Report - On their BLOG - GO TO APRIL 18, 2009 to see it.   *** FINISHED on blog!*

LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip - April 23 - April 29, 2009  MAW/GKTW
LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip REPORT!  It started!!! *** FINISHED!*

tbelfonti (Olivia) Wish Trip - April 27 - May 2 *** FINISHED!*

WishMom09 (Caleb) Wish Trip - May 9 - May 15, 2009 *** FINISHED!*

daddyto8 (Micah) Wish Trip - May 15-21   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

mlbarbian (Luke) Wish Trip - May 16-22, 2009   MAW/GKTW

josabbimommy (Joseph) Wish Trip - May 22-28th, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

kmparrish5 (Bailee) Wish Trip - May 23 - 29, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Andreaswish (Andrea) Wish Trip - June 8 - 13, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

keetmommy (Emma) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009
Trip Report:  Emma Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*

bellaririsa (Malia) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Lisarh (Kali) Wish Trip - June 17 - 21, 2009

sammie girl (Lexi) Wish Trip - June 18 - 24, 2009  Dream Factory/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

merneric (Sam) Wish Trip - June 22 - 28, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

AJ's Magical Wish Trip - A Post-Trip Report - June 30-July 5, 2009  MAW/GKTW 

myasma (Mya) Wish Trip - July 17 - 23, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*   Mya passed away on April 8, 2010

tastycollector Wish Trip DisneyLAND July 18 - 28, 2009
Trip Report:  Wish Trip REPORT!  DisneyLAND! *** FINISHED!*

Matt1056  (Lucas) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW  September 5-11, 2009
GUEST Trip Report:  Lucas - One Magical Morning - Written by Maroo *** FINISHED! (partial TR - covers one morning)*

Corrine 1973 (Liam) Wish Trip - Sept 13 - 19, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Liam Wish Trip Report

terry (Richard) Make a Wish Trip - Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Hurwitzfamily04 (Jayden) Make a Wish Trip   Sept 26 - October 2, 2009   MAW/GKTW

Somer (Jozlynn) Wish Trip - October 2-8, 2009 *WISH FLIGHT!*

Mickydees (Collin) Wish Trip - October 10 - 16, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

wkualum (Mikaela) Wish Trip - October 10-16, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report BLOG:  http://mikaelamadeawish.blogspot.com/ *** FINISHED!*

ahkeela (Azaria) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW   October 20 - 28, 2009

MomTo4+More (Deyki) Wish Trip  November 1-7, 2009    MAW/GKTW  

2specialkids (Nikolas "Boo") Wish Trip   November 2-8, 2009  MAW/GKTW   

CrystalSnow (Melia) Wish Trip   November 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

kdzbear (Tyler) Wish Trip - November 20-25, 2009 Dream Factory/All Star Sports (ASSp) *** FINISHED!*

cleostar09 (Saundria) Wish Trip  Coming VERY soon!!

Soon2B4 (Aidan) Wish Trip - November 29-December 5, 2009   MAW/GKTW

thatkid (Alyssa) Wish Trip - December 2-9, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Alyssa's TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

StefaniLyn (Bella) Wish Trip   December 3-12, 2009 MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Bella's Trip Report!

Savannah's Mami (Savannah) Wish Trip   December 8-14, 2009     MAW/GKTW
Savannah's Trip Report - LINK TO BLOG  You will need to go back to January 2010 to get the Wish Trip Report.  *** FINISHED!*

chrissid7 (Alyssa) Wish Trip  December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

pacrosby (Matty) Wish Trip   December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Matty's Trip Report
Mini Report:  Maroo's version of Matty's Night with the Gingerbread Men





*2010*

momma mouse (Sloan) Wish Trip  Jan 23-30, 2010  Dream Factory/GKTW

pipersmom (Piper) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    March 2-8, 2010
Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8

Thumper321 (Aidan) Wish Trip  MAW   March 1-7, 2010
Aidan's TRIP REPORT!

Momofwishkid (Gavin) Wish Trip   March 3-9, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Gavin's TRIP REPORT!

alaskanabbott (James) Wish Trip  March 16, 2010  Wish Upon a North Star/GKTW
The Trip Report:James's Trip Report!

maryrn11168 (Brian) Wish Trip   MAW/CRUISE  March 27-April 3, 2010

noahsketomom (Noah) Wish Trip    April 7-13, 2010    MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Noah's Wish Trip - Trip Report

kellyw8863 (Ali) Wish Trip  April 19 - 26, 2010   MAW/GKTW   
Ali TRIP REPORT!

yinyanggirls (Phoebe) Wish Trip   April 17-30, 2010  MAW/GKTW
The Trip Report!:Phoebe Trip Report

pnutallergymom (Brigitte) Wish Trip  April 23-May 5, 2010 MAW/Animal Kingdom Lodge

Mtopher3 (Ashley) Wish Trip  MAW/CRUISE  May 9 - 13, 2010

NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  May 19-25, 2010

wishin'_on_a_star  (Catherine) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  May 17-23, 2010
Trip Report!: Catherine's Trip Report!

TTomlinson (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   End of May, 2010

momto4greatkids (Keith) Wish Trip   MAW   June 12-18, 2010    MAW/GKTW

wish_upon_a_star35 (Chase) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 23-29, 2010
Trip Report!:  Chase TRIP REPORT!

The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010

cantwaittoseemickey (Ty) Wish Trip  July 10-16, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Ty's Trip Report!

Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Lauren's Trip Report!

Adrismommy (Adri) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  July 17-23, 2010 

casper_jj11 (Sydney) Wish Trip  Children's Wish Foundation of Canada/GF  August 7-17, 2010
Trip Report: Sydney's Trip Report!

balloondoggie (Kayla) TRIP REPORT - This was live on their blog - LIVE starting 9/5/2010!

Haybuggsmom (Haylee) Wish Trip  Toby's Dream Foundation/GKTW  Dates Sept 18-25, 2010

pouty_tink (Kaylin) Wish Trip   Dream Come True/GKTW  September 20-26, 2010 

kayrasen333 (Jackson) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Sept 26-Oct 2, 2010

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    TRIP REPORT!!!!

J'sMum (J) Wish Trip  Dream Factory/GKTW  October 2010

Love_Monkey (Rachael) Whis Trip  MAW/GKTW  October 1-7, 2010  **Wish Flight!!**

ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010

jen-y (Nicky) Wish Trip  Dreams Come True/GKTW   Oct 6-17, 2010 

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 6-12, 2010

syammt (Madison) Wish Trip  Special Wish Foundation/GKTW  Oct 26 - Nov 1, 2010

rcq925 (Hayley) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

LydRos (Madison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW November 15-21, 2010 

masonbsc (Haden) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 27-December 4, 2010

icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 28-December 5, 2010

that's nice (Juliana (aka: Ana)) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 1-7, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!







*We are GOING and PLANNING!  Come help us plan!*

owensdad (Owen) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 6-13, 2010

Bearshouse (Alexander) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 11-17, 2010

4monkeys (Allison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW (Harry Potter focus! )  December 12-18, 2010

Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011

Manymosi (Wendy) Wish Trip  MAW/Wilderness Lodge!   January 22-28, 2011

katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011

fulseasmama (Chelsea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 1-7, 2011

Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011

Joshay2234 (Haylie) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   February 20-26, 2011

kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Feb 24-March 2, 2011

my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 13 - 19, 2011

Mom2mitokids (Korissa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 13-23, 2011



*Anxiously Awaiting DATES!*  

Glo's Wish (Gloria Joy) Wish Trip  MAW/??   Dates TBA!

blessedmom4 (Lisa) Wish Trip  MAW/???   Dates TBA!!

HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!!

jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!!!

tinytreasures (Avy) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!!!






For other links, hints, trip report information...check post 2!










.


----------



## maroo

*The Wish Trip Resource Page!*


Are you new to the DISboards?  If so, you will probably need some information to get started!   

First, you will probably want to "post" 10 times so that you can post pictures and send Private Messages (PMs) to people.
CLICK HERE to post 10 times!

Then feel free to post on this thread.  Introduce yourself by including any information that you would like about your family, etc.  And ask any questions you may have about Wish Trips!  Welcome to the thread! 


Where many families stay on a Wish Trip to Disney World!
Give Kids the World


GKTW on the Today Show!!
Click above to see the video!  


*Organizations that grant WISH TRIPS!*
Make A Wish Foundation
Texas Wishing Well
Magic Moments
The Dream Factory
Children's Wish Foundation International
Rainbow Society - Manitoba, Canada Children Only - (children must be able to verbalize their wish)
A Wish Come True (Rhode Island and southeastern Massachusetts)


*Frequently asked questions!   *
How do I start a pre-trip report on the DISboards?
How do I post PICTURES?!?!?
What is The Big Give?!?
What is the PhotoPass CD?  Is it FREE?
How do I MULTI-QUOTE?
Cheat Sheet for ABBREVIATIONS

*
Past Wish Trip Families Wisdom/Tips to Pass On to NEW Families!*
TOP 20 Hints for Future Wish Families from the Past Wish Families
Tips from a Wish Family (December 2010)


*Information for those staying at Give Kids the World (GKTW)*
Great Description of a GKTW Villa!
You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties! 

*Sea World Info*
Dine with Shamu Buffet Information


*Universal Tips and Reports*
From Matty's TR - Seussville Part ONE!
From Matty's TR - More Universal Pics!
From Matty's TR - The Grinch Christmas Show!



*
Great DISboards.com links that apply to Wish Trips!*
Main Page for disABILITIES Forum - Everything you would ever want to know about doing Disney with a Disability!
GREAT INFORMATION about disABILITIES from the DISboards!
How to get special postcards sent to your family...From a fellow DISer!  Click Here
Should I rent a STROLLER?  Click here for info!  Most MAW families should check out this link!  


*Extra Stuff*
Bill Lin's Follow Up trip to Disney Land 08 with World Passport
Great Hints for Wish Trips!
A completely random thought about WATER in Disney
Information about using Oxygen on Airplanes - Check with your MAW re: this!!
Free Photo Shoot for Families of Disabled or Sick Children!!  Great Website!
Bathrooms, Bathrooms and More Bathrooms!!!
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party info (MNSSHP)
Allears.net Blog Entry about a special device for the BLIND traveler.  Also has info on disabilities in general.


Heartwarming Thread:  Add your story, too!!!


Looking for Disney Themed activities for your KIDS?  THIS is the DISNEY NIGHTS thread!



*Totally Random and Just for Fun*
How to beat your KIDS and husband/wife at BUZZ LIGHTYEAR


Just a resources page!!   If you know of a resource that I should add, please let me know!!


.


----------



## maroo

Merry Christmas, everyone!

I have started a new thread for us since the last one was getting sooooo long!


----------



## Applemomma

Is it okay if I join in? I don't have a Wish child but I really enjoy reading the inspiring stories that those who do have. I shall stay in the back ground and root you all on


----------



## SueM in MN

Welcome to your new home on the disABILITIES BOARD. 

I hope you find it to be a welcoming and helpful home and I am looking forward to hearing about all the planning. 
I think it's very fitting that your new Part 3 thread is being started on Christmas Day. I hope that the magic of Christmas (or whatever winter holidays that posters celebrate ) follow you and make your trip planning and trips magical.


----------



## thatkid

just making sure i find it again


----------



## maroo

SueM in MN said:


> Welcome to your new home on the disABILITIES BOARD.
> 
> I hope you find it to be a welcoming and helpful home and I am looking forward to hearing about all the planning.
> I think it's very fitting that your new Part 3 thread is being started on Christmas Day. I hope that the magic of Christmas (or whatever winter holidays that posters celebrate ) follow you and make your trip planning and trips magical.



Thanks for the warm welcome!   I am sure we are going to really like our new home!

I actually started Volume II on Christmas Day, too!  I almost didn't make it to Christmas - I thought we would get locked before I had a chance to make a new one.


----------



## kellyw8863

Yay!  Thanks for doing this, Maroo!  When you get a minute, would you mind adding Ali's PTR?  The link is in my siggie.  We're pretty sure we're going April vacation - just waiting to hear back from our wish granter.  Thanks so much!


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> Yay!  Thanks for doing this, Maroo!  When you get a minute, would you mind adding Ali's PTR?  The link is in my siggie.  We're pretty sure we're going April vacation - just waiting to hear back from our wish granter.  Thanks so much!



Sure!

I am so sorry I missed that!


----------



## LindaBabe

Maroo, you are doing a GREAT JOB!  I am so so impressed with the manner in which you have embraced the kids, the threads,  and the 'cause' of supporting Give Kids the World.


----------



## pipersmom

Woohoo..found it. Our dates are Mar 2-8 if you want to update them on the list, Maroo


----------



## maroo

Applemomma said:


> Is it okay if I join in? I don't have a Wish child but I really enjoy reading the inspiring stories that those who do have. I shall stay in the back ground and root you all on



Ok.  I am blind.  I missed your post earlier!  

OF COURSE you are welcome to join us over here!!  We would love for LOTS of Wish Trip Angels (like LindaBabe below) to join us.  We can all provide encouragement and joy to the wish trippers!  



LindaBabe said:


> Maroo, you are doing a GREAT JOB!  I am so so impressed with the manner in which you have embraced the kids, the threads,  and the 'cause' of supporting Give Kids the World.



Thank you, Linda!  



pipersmom said:


> Woohoo..found it. Our dates are Mar 2-8 if you want to update them on the list, Maroo



Awesome!!!  I will be glad to update it...and we need to get together and plan how we are going to meet up while you are guys are in the World!


----------



## myasma

I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

It's been awhile since I've been here, but I'm back. May I ask why it was moved?


----------



## christymarie

myasma said:


> I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.



I was just reading Mya's trip report earlier today.  I'm so glad she is doing better!  She's a lovely child.


----------



## SueM in MN

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It's been awhile since I've been here, but I'm back. May I ask why it was moved?


One of the big reasons is that the Community Board moves so quickly that the Wish Trippers Thread was very seldom on the first page on that board, even when people were posting on it every day. That made it hard for people to find unless they were subscribed to the thread.

It also seemed to be a good fit to move here, so maroo and I talked about it; I offered the disABILITIES Board as a new home, and here it is.

EDITED TO ADD: When a thread reaches a certain number of pages of responses, it is closed because the very large threads were interfering with the board loading. Volume 2 of the WISH Trippers had reached that point and was about to close. Since a new thread needed to be made anyway, it was logical to put it here.


----------



## kellyw8863

myasma said:


> I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.



I know you don't know me, but that's great news!

For all you Disney experts and fellow planners - can you leave a park and go back the same day without using another "ticket"?  In other words, what is the feasibility of spending most of the day at MK, leaving in the late afternoon for dinner and freshening up at GKTW, and then returning to MK in the evening for Spectromagic and Wishes?  Or will it just be a major pain to do it that way?  

I'm so, so concerned about fatigue with Ali, but there's also so much I don't want her to miss.


----------



## SueM in MN

kellyw8863 said:


> For all you Disney experts and fellow planners - can you leave a park and go back the same day without using another "ticket"?  In other words, what is the feasibility of spending most of the day at MK, leaving in the late afternoon for dinner and freshening up at GKTW, and then returning to MK in the evening for Spectromagic and Wishes?  Or will it just be a major pain to do it that way?
> 
> I'm so, so concerned about fatigue with Ali, but there's also so much I don't want her to miss.


You can leave and enter the same park as many times as you want in one day with the same ticket.

You are right to think about the 'energy cost' of going back to GKTW.
To get from the park back to GKTW, you would need to ride the monorail or ferry back to the Ticket and Transportation Center (TTC). From there, you would get your car (either walk to the handicapped parking area or take a tram to the regular parking lot). Then drive to GKTW. 
When you want to come back to the park, you reverse the process. It could easily take you over an hour to get back to GKTW village.

Other possibilities would include:
- going to First Aid inside the park - each park has one and they have cots where your daughter could lie down and take a rest. 
- going to the MAW lounge inside the park
- leaving the park and going to one of the resorts in the MK area by boat or monorail. All of them have lobbies with comfortable furniture where you can rest. They also have outdoor areas with chairs and some indoor seating areas that are not as busy as the lobby.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Yes, but...

From any of the parks to get to the parking lot and then over to GKTW is about an hour each way considering all traffic.  As long as you show a parking receipt with the same date you can get back into the parking lot, and you can leave and return to the same park without using an additional entry.

However, it might be better to go to the Wish Lounge or to First Aid for about an hour of rest (or even a nap) rather than spend an hour and a half to two hours for the trip.  And there is nothing that says you have to be at the parks at rope drop; you might want to arrive after lunch and stay late.


----------



## kellyw8863

SueM in MN said:


> You can leave and enter the same park as many times as you want in one day with the same ticket.
> 
> You are right to think about the 'energy cost' of going back to GKTW.
> To get from the park back to GKTW, you would need to ride the monorail or ferry back to the Ticket and Transportation Center (TTC). From there, you would get your car (either walk to the handicapped parking area or take a tram to the regular parking lot). Then drive to GKTW.
> When you want to come back to the park, you reverse the process. It could easily take you over an hour to get back to GKTW village.
> 
> Other possibilities would include:
> - going to First Aid inside the park - each park has one and they have cots where your daughter could lie down and take a rest.
> - going to the MAW lounge inside the park
> - leaving the park and going to one of the resorts in the MK area by boat or monorail. All of them have lobbies with comfortable furniture where you can rest. They also have outdoor areas with chairs and some indoor seating areas that are not as busy as the lobby.





Cheshire Figment said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> From any of the parks to get to the parking lot and then over to GKTW is about an hour each way considering all traffic.  As long as you show a parking receipt with the same date you can get back into the parking lot, and you can leave and return to the same park without using an additional entry.
> 
> However, it might be better to go to the Wish Lounge or to First Aid for about an hour of rest (or even a nap) rather than spend an hour and a half to two hours for the trip.  And there is nothing that says you have to be at the parks at rope drop; you might want to arrive after lunch and stay late.



Thanks, ladies - that's just the kind of information I was hoping for!  It does sound like it would be more of a hassle than it would be worth and that perhaps an hour or so in a wish lounge would be a better choice.  I was just looking at my very preliminary itinerary and thinking that the MK day looked like such a looooonnnng day.


----------



## MomTo4+more

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks, ladies - that's just the kind of information I was hoping for!  It does sound like it would be more of a hassle than it would be worth and that perhaps an hour or so in a wish lounge would be a better choice.  I was just looking at my very preliminary itinerary and thinking that the MK day looked like such a looooonnnng day.



We rested in the Wish Lounge for awhile and enjoyed it.  Not one child complained.  They have games to play if you are not one of the resting family members.  Chantae and Nidra had fun playing checkers while Deyki and I rested on the big round pillow.

Thanks, Maroo, for starting this new thread!


----------



## kmparrish5

myasma said:


> I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.




How wonderful!  A miracle!  I have tears flowing!
Of course celebrating at Disney will be so much fun!  I can't wait to follow along.


----------



## maroo

Ok...

You guys have me completely a mess....

From Matty's Trip Report thread...to THIS...

Mya's cancer cured?!?!?!?!?!  Boy did she show THEM!

Please let me know when you will be in Disney. 

I think I need to move to Orlando.


----------



## Matt1026

myasma said:


> I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.



I have been missing in action too!  But I am back and the first post I found was you!  Oh what wonderful news!!!! It has made my day!


----------



## dmbfan

Wow I was just going thru all the wish trips on the first page and can not get over how many other family's have gone since we went, not even a year ago...

I hope I can catch up with them all...


----------



## Matt1026

Hello All!!! I have been missing in action since we have gotten back from our trip in September.  After we had gotten back my husband's father illness had gotten worse and he went home to be with the Lord on December 13th.  So we had spent most of our time with him the last few months.  

I have missed you all and can not wait to get caught up with everyone and read the new stories.

Lucas is doing well. Still talks about his trip alot and stills plays Disney World Trains.  He is going tomorrow for his first check up since his chemo.


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks, ladies - that's just the kind of information I was hoping for!  It does sound like it would be more of a hassle than it would be worth and that perhaps an hour or so in a wish lounge would be a better choice.  I was just looking at my very preliminary itinerary and thinking that the MK day looked like such a looooonnnng day.



We went into the wish lounge the MK, got a water, went the bathroom, but even though Jake was super tired, he was fine sitting in the stroller, walking around than sitting in the lounge. He sat there looking out the window asking when we would be going back out...( my husband and I were talking to another famly) I was really hoping to go check out the one at epcot, but really we were just that busy running around. I will say this, if knew we would be going back to Disney again so soon, we would have spent more time at GKTW (meaning, be back there by 4pm for the rest of th evening).

So my advice is, check out ALL the wish lounges, even if you ony stay for a sec... and make sure you enjoy GKTW...it really is such a special, special place...


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> We went into the wish lounge the MK, got a water, went the bathroom, but even though Jake was super tired, he was fine sitting in the stroller, walking around than sitting in the lounge. He sat there looking out the window asking when we would be going back out...( my husband and I were talking to another famly) I was really hoping to go check out the one at epcot, but really we were just that busy running around. I will say this, if knew we would be going back to Disney again so soon, we would have spent more time at GKTW (meaning, be back there by 4pm for the rest of th evening).
> 
> So my advice is, check out ALL the wish lounges, even if you ony stay for a sec... and make sure you enjoy GKTW...it really is such a special, special place...



Thanks!  I was just adding some ADRs to our itinerary for the week (silly, I know considering we don't even have confirmed dates yet), and I have factored in quite a bit of down time just hanging out at GKTW.  She just can't handle being on the go all the time.  Even with the holidays, which haven't been THAT busy, she is crashing big time.  In fact, I'm about to go take her temp and make a decision as to what we're going to do with her tonight.  I do NOT want to end up in the ER down there.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Just wanted to let you all know that I got Brigitte's PTR started!!

Super excited!!  Sorry for the length!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34773912#post34773912


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks!  I was just adding some ADRs to our itinerary for the week (silly, I know considering we don't even have confirmed dates yet), and I have factored in quite a bit of down time just hanging out at GKTW.  She just can't handle being on the go all the time.  Even with the holidays, which haven't been THAT busy, she is crashing big time.  In fact, I'm about to go take her temp and make a decision as to what we're going to do with her tonight.  I do NOT want to end up in the ER down there.



Oh no...I hope you can wait until tomorrow...nothing like going to an ER on a Sundy night....

I will be looking an update on facebook...


----------



## maroo

dmbfan said:


> We went into the wish lounge the MK, got a water, went the bathroom, but even though Jake was super tired, he was fine sitting in the stroller, walking around than sitting in the lounge. He sat there looking out the window asking when we would be going back out...( my husband and I were talking to another famly) I was really hoping to go check out the one at epcot, but really we were just that busy running around. I will say this, if knew we would be going back to Disney again so soon, we would have spent more time at GKTW (meaning, be back there by 4pm for the rest of th evening).
> 
> *So my advice is, check out ALL the wish lounges, even if you ony stay for a sec... and make sure you enjoy GKTW...it really is such a special, special place...*



This is GREAT advice!  If you plan to go back to Disney - to me - the best thing to do on the actual wish trip is to take full advantage of the things you can only do on a wish trip...

- Go visit the Wish Lounges at the MK and Epcot (there is now only one in Epcot, since the Test Track lounge closed)
- Make sure you catch all of the characters that your children (or you!) want to see!  Show the CM the button at each location and they will show you the right place to enter to wait - 99% of the time, they will speed you through so that you can get back to GKTW quickly and enjoy those activities.
- GKTW is the most magical place - anywhere.  Including Disney.  Make sure to make time to spend there.  Some nights are more "fun" than others...and it may be hard to choose between some Disney evening activities and GKTW activities...if you are pretty sure you will be back - go with the GKTW activites.  

But...remember...once a GKTW wish kid - ALWAYS a GKTW wish kid!  You are welcome back there anytime - you can even eat and go to the parties (you just can't sleep there) - but you can hang out anytime!!  





dmbfan said:


> Wow I was just going thru all the wish trips on the first page and can not get over how many other family's have gone since we went, not even a year ago...
> 
> I hope I can catch up with them all...



I know it!    Enough to make your eyes bulge out!  I did go back and mark a bunch of them as ** FINISHED so that others would be able to find the ones that won't send them on a forever cliff hanger.    And I very sadly felt the need to put some angels beside the precious children's reports we have lost this year.  

PS:  If you are one of the families that has not been able to finish a TR - please, no worries... family comes first!  It took me months to finish Lauren's - and I have no kids - so really, no pressure...although you know we LOVE reading them!  My biggest fear is that some families are afraid to come back because they did not ever finish...we would rather have you guys HERE and joining in - no worries about that!  



Matt1026 said:


> Hello All!!! I have been missing in action since we have gotten back from our trip in September.  After we had gotten back my husband's father illness had gotten worse and he went home to be with the Lord on December 13th.  So we had spent most of our time with him the last few months.
> 
> I have missed you all and can not wait to get caught up with everyone and read the new stories.
> 
> Lucas is doing well. Still talks about his trip alot and stills plays Disney World Trains.  He is going tomorrow for his first check up since his chemo.



Man, I have missed you!!!

please tell Lucas hi for me!! 

And...did you see Matty's report?!?  You guys started the ball rolling that made HIS special night a reality...so go check it out!  Lucas will love looking at all of those pics, too!  

And please keep us posted about his appt tomorrow.    We will continue to be praying!



kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks!  I was just adding some ADRs to our itinerary for the week (silly, I know considering we don't even have confirmed dates yet), and I have factored in quite a bit of down time just hanging out at GKTW.  She just can't handle being on the go all the time.  Even with the holidays, which haven't been THAT busy, she is crashing big time.  In fact, I'm about to go take her temp and make a decision as to what we're going to do with her tonight.  I do NOT want to end up in the ER down there.



Not silly at all...In fact...if you are within your 180 days...go ahead and make some ADR's for the restaurants you really want to do...so that they are not full by the time you get date.  

And let us know how you guys are doing.  I hope you don't have to go to the ER...but if you do, please let us know...there are some major prayer warriors on this board. 



pnutallergymom said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I got Brigitte's PTR started!!
> 
> Super excited!!  Sorry for the length!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=34773912#post34773912



Woo Hoo!  Another pre-trippie!

You guys are MAW, but not staying at GKTW, right??   I will go read and see!!



dmbfan said:


> Oh no...I hope you can wait until tomorrow...nothing like going to an ER on a Sundy night....
> 
> I will be looking an update on facebook...



If you get an update before we do, please come let us know.


----------



## dmbfan

maroo said:


> But...remember...once a GKTW wish kid - ALWAYS a GKTW wish kid!  You are welcome back there anytime - you can even eat and go to the parties (you just can't sleep there) - but you can hang out anytime!!




 I know Jake can't wait..plus to be to see all the other wish family's and know excatley how they are feeling ( cause we felt the same way) is going to be so magical...


----------



## kellyw8863

Thanks, ladies.  As I look at what I put together in terms of planning, I think I am most excited about MK, which will be a long day, and then AK, which will also be a long day since her wish technically is to go to the zoo.  She still kills me with that one.  The rest of the week we have planned a half day here and a half day there with lots of rest time in between.  You all provide nice reminders to keep in mind what this trip is really about.  There are lots of things that _I'd_ like to do because this is our first (and perhaps only) time going as a family, but it's not about that.  So thanks for helping me to remember that!

As for Ali, she has had a cold since the middle of last week and then tonight, she started complaining of headaches and spiked a temp.  Her heart rate and oxygen sats were okay, so we're still home, but it looks like I'll be on the phone first thing tomorrow trying to figure out what to do.  I'm hoping it's not another sinus infection and just her body's reaction to stress.  Thanks for thinking of us, and I'll probably be updating her caringbridge page in the morning.

Kelly


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> I know Jake can't wait..plus to be to see all the other wish family's and know excatley how they are feeling ( cause we felt the same way) is going to be so magical...



There's a huge part of me that hopes they can't accommodate our April dates and instead come back with February.  I would LOVE it if Jake could help Ali make her pillow!


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> There's a huge part of me that hopes they can't accommodate our April dates and instead come back with February.  I would LOVE it if Jake could help Ali make her pillow!



Ok do your really want me to get all teary eyed right now at 11:40 at night...

A side not on AK...it is not as big as the other parks, so you can do AK in a half day...at least we did..the thing that held us the most was the day we went, it was super hot and super crowed...so walking with a stroller, more so the big honking thing we had for Jakers...but you get there early enough, you could be done in no time... Just another little hint for ya


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> Ok do your really want me to get all teary eyed right now at 11:40 at night...
> 
> A side not on AK...it is not as big as the other parks, so you can do AK in a half day...at least we did..the thing that held us the most was the day we went, it was super hot and super crowed...so walking with a stroller, more so the big honking thing we had for Jakers...but you get there early enough, you could be done in no time... Just another little hint for ya





I know we could probably do it pretty quickly, but part of my dilemma is that the morning seems to be the best time to see the animals, yet I think she would love the parade in the afternoon.  But, I have also read that it is hot, hot, hot there, or at least it feels that much hotter than any of the other parks.  That worries me, as she'll just wilt.  I think that's something that we'll just have to play by ear.  Worst case scenario, we will have more time to spend at GKTW!


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> I know we could probably do it pretty quickly, but part of my dilemma is that the morning seems to be the best time to see the animals, yet I think she would love the parade in the afternoon.  But, I have also read that it is hot, hot, hot there, or at least it feels that much hotter than any of the other parks.  That worries me, as she'll just wilt.  I think that's something that we'll just have to play by ear.  Worst case scenario, we will have more time to spend at GKTW!



It is one of the hotter parks....well you can always make Feb your 1st choice...

We found the stroller to be HUGE for Jakers and yes while he has IV fluids that keep him going, you could do the same with Ali and just run pedilyte on a slow rate thru out the day and see how things go. I can not tell you how many times Jake passed out for 20 mins here and there and boom he back to himself ready to go... 

Again, the Feb time is just a suggestion....


----------



## MomTo4+more

We spent the night in the ER last night.  Deyki had a fever and abdominal pain.  His hemaglobin dropped to 7.5.  They think it's a virus.  Thankfully we were able to go home at 4am.  We go back first thing in the morning and again on Tuesday for more IV antibiotics and labs.  Please be praying he keeps getting better, doesn't get admitted, and only needs to be stuck once for his IVs each day.  

I did load more pictures on my photobucket account to prepare to continue our TR.  It takes forever to load them with my ever so slow dial-up connection!

If we could get a few days of stability around here, I would continue our TR with Deyki fighting Darth Vader!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## kmparrish5

dmbfan said:


> It is one of the hotter parks....well you can always make Feb your 1st choice...
> 
> We found the stroller to be HUGE for Jakers and yes while he has IV fluids that keep him going, you could do the same with Ali and just run pedilyte on a slow rate thru out the day and see how things go. I can not tell you how many times Jake passed out for 20 mins here and there and boom he back to himself ready to go...
> 
> Again, the Feb time is just a suggestion....



Our two year old Landon is completely g-tube fed.  Our wish trip was the last week in May 2009.  It was really hot the day we went to AK.  We gave Landon tons of extra water that day through his tube.  We just put it on a slow steady rate to keep him hydrated.


----------



## pacrosby

Hi guys.....I notice lots of names on here that I don't recognize so I'm sure my own name is going to be foreign to many of you.  We just took our trip to GKTW in December (10-18) and had a fabulous time!  With the above talk about Wish Trips and making them special I thought I would paste a post I had on my PTR (maroo had suggested I do so but I hadn't gotten around to it).  Just seemed appropro given some of the above posts.




Things that occured to me while on Matty's Wish Trip". Now I realize of course they are only my opinions but, perhaps, they may help one other person as they plan their upcoming trip.

1. A Wish Trip is just that.........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be extra extra EXTRA special. Embrace the 'button'. Wear it proudly. Flash that GAC and don't feel badly. They give Wish families these things for a reason. The majority of the staff WANT to make Wish trips extra special but they can't go out of their way unless Wish families make themselves known. That button is truly Magic. Let it work for you.

2. A Wish Trip is just that........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be a trip like no other. A trip that is unlike one's typical family Disney World vacation. It can be beneficial to think outside of the box. Be creative. The ability to take advantage of activities and adventures that might not be possible on one's typical vacation budget is what makes a Wish Trip a once in a lifetime experience. And don't forget GKTW. The Village and it's activities. Make time if possible. There are lifetime memories to be made there as well. And just being there is likely to give you goosebumps. It's what it represents. It, too, is magical.

3, A Wish Trip is just that......a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vactaion'. It is likely to be a Trip that will change you. And it is just the beginning. We spent our last day at the GKTW Village, going back for a relaxing day of play after a very very busy week. Suprisingly, I found that I left that evening for the airport feeling uplifted, not sad as I had expected. Feeling like we were now part of an extended family and knowing that we would be back. We are actually now talking about planning a one year anniversary trip next December which will, of course, include one, or more, visits to GKTW (and perhaps even an afternoon or evening of volunteering for dh or myself). A Wish Trip is a once in a lifetime experience that deserves to be remembered and celebrated for years and years to come.

Of course I do realize that for some families just the ability to go on a family vacation is magic. I guess I just want to be sure people are aware that the potential exists for much more if they so desire. 



Our trip was just amazing and extra extra special for Matty.  I truly wish the same for all of you and your children.  

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip  PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607 

Matty's Wish Trip TR  "Mom, Dad, 3 kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> It is one of the hotter parks....well you can always make Feb your 1st choice...
> 
> We found the stroller to be HUGE for Jakers and yes while he has IV fluids that keep him going, you could do the same with Ali and just run pedilyte on a slow rate thru out the day and see how things go. I can not tell you how many times Jake passed out for 20 mins here and there and boom he back to himself ready to go...
> 
> Again, the Feb time is just a suggestion....



You're too funny.  We do plan on bringing Ali's stroller and probably renting one for Maya.  I also have a cooling vest for her, though I couldn't get her to wear it last summer.  I may just not give her the choice if it looks like she is really struggling.  



MomTo4+more said:


> We spent the night in the ER last night.  Deyki had a fever and abdominal pain.  His hemaglobin dropped to 7.5.  They think it's a virus.  Thankfully we were able to go home at 4am.  We go back first thing in the morning and again on Tuesday for more IV antibiotics and labs.  Please be praying he keeps getting better, doesn't get admitted, and only needs to be stuck once for his IVs each day.
> 
> I did load more pictures on my photobucket account to prepare to continue our TR.  It takes forever to load them with my ever so slow dial-up connection!
> 
> If we could get a few days of stability around here, I would continue our TR with Deyki fighting Darth Vader!  Hopefully soon!



I hope that he's feeling better today and that he doesn't end up being admitted.



kmparrish5 said:


> Our two year old Landon is completely g-tube fed.  Our wish trip was the last week in May 2009.  It was really hot the day we went to AK.  We gave Landon tons of extra water that day through his tube.  We just put it on a slow steady rate to keep him hydrated.



Our problem is that if she's already feeling punky, we have a hard time getting her rate past 90.  I don't know why since her motility issues are mostly upper and lower (stomach is fine to my knowledge), but she'll scream that her belly hurts.  She needs about 1200 - 1500ml of free fluids just for maintainance.  



pacrosby said:


> Hi guys.....I notice lots of names on here that I don't recognize so I'm sure my own name is going to be foreign to many of you.  We just took our trip to GKTW in December (10-18) and had a fabulous time!  With the above talk about Wish Trips and making them special I thought I would paste a post I had on my PTR (maroo had suggested I do so but I hadn't gotten around to it).  Just seemed appropro given some of the above posts.
> 
> Things that occured to me while on Matty's Wish Trip". Now I realize of course they are only my opinions but, perhaps, they may help one other person as they plan their upcoming trip.
> 
> 1. A Wish Trip is just that.........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be extra extra EXTRA special. Embrace the 'button'. Wear it proudly. Flash that GAC and don't feel badly. They give Wish families these things for a reason. The majority of the staff WANT to make Wish trips extra special but they can't go out of their way unless Wish families make themselves known. That button is truly Magic. Let it work for you.
> 
> 2. A Wish Trip is just that........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be a trip like no other. A trip that is unlike one's typical family Disney World vacation. It can be beneficial to think outside of the box. Be creative. The ability to take advantage of activities and adventures that might not be possible on one's typical vacation budget is what makes a Wish Trip a once in a lifetime experience. And don't forget GKTW. The Village and it's activities. Make time if possible. There are lifetime memories to be made there as well. And just being there is likely to give you goosebumps. It's what it represents. It, too, is magical.
> 
> 3, A Wish Trip is just that......a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vactaion'. It is likely to be a Trip that will change you. And it is just the beginning. We spent our last day at the GKTW Village, going back for a relaxing day of play after a very very busy week. Suprisingly, I found that I left that evening for the airport feeling uplifted, not sad as I had expected. Feeling like we were now part of an extended family and knowing that we would be back. We are actually now talking about planning a one year anniversary trip next December which will, of course, include one, or more, visits to GKTW (and perhaps even an afternoon or evening of volunteering for dh or myself). A Wish Trip is a once in a lifetime experience that deserves to be remembered and celebrated for years and years to come.
> 
> Of course I do realize that for some families just the ability to go on a family vacation is magic. I guess I just want to be sure people are aware that the potential exists for much more if they so desire.
> 
> Our trip was just amazing and extra extra special for Matty.  I truly wish the same for all of you and your children.
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip  PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip TR  "Mom, Dad, 3 kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## dmbfan

pacrosby said:


> We spent our last day at the GKTW Village, going back for a relaxing day of play after a very very busy week. Suprisingly, I found that I left that evening for the airport feeling uplifted, not sad as I had expected. Feeling like we were now part of an extended family and knowing that we would be back. We are actually now talking about planning a one year anniversary trip next December which will, of course, include one, or more, visits to GKTW (and perhaps even an afternoon or evening of volunteering for dh or myself). [/url]



This is what our family is doing in Feb and we can't wait. We will almost be a year out from Jakes Wish trip, and we can't wait to volunteer two nights as a family...Jake is just so super excitied. I hope your family can do the same in next coming year, I am sure that experience in itself will be one to remember. Welcome home!!!


----------



## Wee Annie

Hi all!

I have read some wonderful tips/advice so far -- thanks!  We are planning my youngest daughter's wish trip to GKTW from 4/17 - 4/23.  She is three and has leukemia (in active treatment, but in remission).  She has a G-tube and some mobility/stamina problems (necrosis in her femur from her meds), but is doing well in general.

Question:  we are planning on extending our stay and moving on to a WDW hotel after our stay at GKTW.  I assume that we will have to return our rental car and rent a new one?  Has anyone done this before, and can you tell us how this works?

We want to extend the stay because we don't want to feel compelled to spend most of each day at the parks when at GKTW.  We really want to be able to relax and enjoy GKTW, so will probably just go to the parks in mornings, and spend the rest of the day at GKTW (that's pretty much what we did anyways when we went to WDW a long time ago with my two older daughters -- none of us had the stamina/desire to do more than spend the mornings in the parks!).

Also, if we extend our stay, my daughter will be due to have her blood counts checked and receive IV antibiotics.  Where do you suggest we plan on going to do this?

Any advice would be most appreciated!!!

Thanks!

Ann


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First of all... to the wish trippers thread!!
> 
> I have read some wonderful tips/advice so far -- thanks!  We are planning my youngest daughter's wish trip to GKTW from 4/17 - 4/23.  She is three and has leukemia (in active treatment, but in remission).  She has a G-tube and some mobility/stamina problems (necrosis in her femur from her meds), but is doing well in general.
> 
> So glad this has helped you!  Glad you are going on a wish trip - but so sorry that you qualify for one.
> 
> Question:  we are planning on extending our stay and moving on to a WDW hotel after our stay at GKTW.  I assume that we will have to return our rental car and rent a new one?  Has anyone done this before, and can you tell us how this works?
> 
> I think that you would just go to the airport and return the rental car and then they would rent a different to you?  I think this answer may vary from State to State, though...since each state handles those rental cars/trip extensions differently.    But I am interested to see what others say on this...because I have no idea!
> 
> 
> We want to extend the stay because we don't want to feel compelled to spend most of each day at the parks when at GKTW.  We really want to be able to relax and enjoy GKTW, so will probably just go to the parks in mornings, and spend the rest of the day at GKTW (that's pretty much what we did anyways when we went to WDW a long time ago with my two older daughters -- none of us had the stamina/desire to do more than spend the mornings in the parks!).
> 
> This is a great idea!  Is your chapter one that allows extensions?
> 
> And mornings in the parks sound awesome!
> 
> Also, if we extend our stay, my daughter will be due to have her blood counts checked and receive IV antibiotics.  Where do you suggest we plan on going to do this?
> 
> I would call GKTW about this.  Their number is 800-995-KIDS.  They have a list of doctor's offices and hospitals that they "recommend" for taking wish kids.  Is it something you can do at a doctor's office?  (I would think so...but some antibiotics require more monitoring, I guess?)   If so...I believe there is an office that helps Wish Kids for "free" - I assume an insurance only type of arrangement?  But GKTW will have the most recent info about that.
> 
> Any advice would be most appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ann



Again,  to the Wish Trippers thread!!  

Are you going to start a pre-trip report?  We would love to follow along with ya!


----------



## kdzbear

I made the move to the Wish Trippers part 3! I am back after a minor break for the holidays. I have updated Tyler's Wish Trip and only have one day left to do, which I will try to finish tomorrow! Welcome to all of the new Wish families!


----------



## dmbfan

Wee Annie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have read some wonderful tips/advice so far -- thanks!  We are planning my youngest daughter's wish trip to GKTW from 4/17 - 4/23.  She is three and has leukemia (in active treatment, but in remission).  She has a G-tube and some mobility/stamina problems (necrosis in her femur from her meds), but is doing well in general.
> 
> Question:  we are planning on extending our stay and moving on to a WDW hotel after our stay at GKTW.  I assume that we will have to return our rental car and rent a new one?  Has anyone done this before, and can you tell us how this works?
> 
> We want to extend the stay because we don't want to feel compelled to spend most of each day at the parks when at GKTW.  We really want to be able to relax and enjoy GKTW, so will probably just go to the parks in mornings, and spend the rest of the day at GKTW (that's pretty much what we did anyways when we went to WDW a long time ago with my two older daughters -- none of us had the stamina/desire to do more than spend the mornings in the parks!).
> 
> Also, if we extend our stay, my daughter will be due to have her blood counts checked and receive IV antibiotics.  Where do you suggest we plan on going to do this?
> 
> Any advice would be most appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ann




First off...Welcome here... I am so glad your little one will be getting her wish soon...

I think your plan sounds perfect. GKTW is AMAZING...words can not describe how wonderful this place is, from the people that and volunteer there and the people that work there. Plus the wonderful family's you meet there.

As for doing blood counts and IV antibotics....that is a tough one. My son wa on TPN during our trip and we had all his stuff sent down there ahead of time...but labs and such were drawn right before we left, and we did not extend our trip. There is really no medical personal on site, so my guess would be you would have to take her to the closest ER, with an order in hand and have both labs and anitbotic given. However for the antibotic, your HHC can send that down and you can give that when you need too, however the bloodwork is going to be a different story. We found our HHC was a HUGE help on making sure everything was in place before we left.

Does your daughter have a central line?


----------



## Wee Annie

yup, she has a port.  I'm thinking we may just have to count on an ER visit one afternoon the second week.  Not the worst thing in the world, as we all know.

I have time to figure all this out, though.  Hoping that the oncologists might just let us delay the IV antibiotics (they do have to be monitored by medical personnel because of possible adverse reactions) until we get back, but they are meant to prevent PCP pneumonia, so we'll see....

Our MAW chapter has told us that we can extend our trip, with the obvious agreement that we are completely on our own come 4/23 (check out from GKTW).  We were hoping to avoid having to drive back to the airport to return the car and get a new one, but unless someone has done it some other way, I think we should probably just count on doing that too.

Question:  Would we be absolutely insane not to use the Sea World and Universal tickets, and just go to Disney?  As mentioned, we (as many of you) have been through absolute h*** since her diagnosis, and we just want to relax and enjoy the magical gift of some time at Disney and our time a GKTW.  Although her sisters are older (10 and 12), my wish kid is 3 (will be turning 4 while there), and I just don't know that there is that much for her at Universal, for example.

Any thoughts?

Ann


----------



## thatkid

Wee Annie said:


> yup, she has a port.  I'm thinking we may just have to count on an ER visit one afternoon the second week.  Not the worst thing in the world, as we all know.
> 
> I have time to figure all this out, though.  Hoping that the oncologists might just let us delay the IV antibiotics (they do have to be monitored by medical personnel because of possible adverse reactions) until we get back, but they are meant to prevent PCP pneumonia, so we'll see....
> 
> Our MAW chapter has told us that we can extend our trip, with the obvious agreement that we are completely on our own come 4/23 (check out from GKTW).  We were hoping to avoid having to drive back to the airport to return the car and get a new one, but unless someone has done it some other way, I think we should probably just count on doing that too.
> 
> Question:  Would we be absolutely insane not to use the Sea World and Universal tickets, and just go to Disney?  As mentioned, we (as many of you) have been through absolute h*** since her diagnosis, and we just want to relax and enjoy the magical gift of some time at Disney and our time a GKTW.  Although her sisters are older (10 and 12), my wish kid is 3 (will be turning 4 while there), and I just don't know that there is that much for her at Universal, for example.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ann



Just wanted to say that Islands of adventure at universal is amazing. We spent the day at seuss landing, from 9am-ish until 5ish.
There's tons of stuff to do there, maybe not a whole days worth, but at least a couple of hours. and sea world is awesome, but if your kiddo's aren't into animals much you might skip it? I loved the shows and feeding the dolphins, though.  (sea world & seuss landing were my favs- over disney!)


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi Ann,

Congratulations on your wish trip!!  You sound just like us!!  We are mostly just interested in Disney as well.  We are actually staying at AKL as we didn't want to stay off site.  Up until last week, we weren't even going to rent a car, but have since changed our minds for a couple of reasons.  We are extending our trip by 5 days, so will have a total of 12 days in Orlando.  Thats a looooong time.  So given the fact that we would have 3 day PH passes to Disney, 2 days at US/IOA and a day at Sea World, we have changed our plans a bit.

As you said, we really want to RELAX!!  Fortunately, we have done both Disney and US/IOA-Sea World before.  We have stayed onsite and off site, so know what we really want to do.  My kids are 8, 7, 6 and 3.  My 3yr old is also our Wish Child......but the other kids have experienced the hell as well.  So, having said that, we are going to have a car for the first 7 days of vacation and will utilize the US/IOA passes.  My older kids did enjoy a few rides at these parks....they will not do the roller coasters, so we know that these will be short park days for us...therefore we will not totally exhaust ourselves doing this!!  We did have a GAC at these parks and that alone was great and know all about how amazing the employees are at the parks......can't wait to see it on a Wish Trip.  There are a few things here that Brigitte will enjoy as well, so it won't be a total bore for her.  Your older kids will LOVE these parks....probably more so than Disney  !!

Also, taking some advice from Christine and Maroo, etc...we are going to spend some time at GKTW.  They have said that there are a few things that are not to be missed!!  So our plans are to go to Mayor Claytons Bday while my husband or I attend orientation the day we arrive.  We will probably do dinner there as well that night.  Our other must do during the week will be the Christmas party.  We are excited about that and think the kids will LOVE it.  We also want Brigitte to be able to place her star and for the kids to do their pillows etc.  More likely than not, we will eat dinner there that night as well.  We did not enjoy SW before, so we know that we will not be using those passes.

I totally understand the whole RELAXATION aspect.  That is exactly what we want.  We have done trips before and come home completely exhausted.  Its not fun.  It would be different if Brigitte were older, and her stamina was able to handle it, but we know that having to fit in MK, AK, DHS, Epcot, SW, US/IOA in 6 days would just be waaaaay to much for her......and us.  It will be hot when we go, so we plan to spend ALOT of time by the pool.  I can also say that when we went the first time (almost the same dates, but 3yrs ago) my kids enjoyed the parks, but wanted to swim all day!  They were sometimes so upset that we were dragging them off to the parks again.

Good Luck planning!!!


----------



## momma_mouse

Just thought I would let everyone know that Sloan got his packet in the mail from GKTW today!!!  

Our trip is getting soooo close!  So, does anyone know if/how the recent airline bomb threat changed airline security?  I'm already figuring 2.5 hours for our morning flight down and 3.5 for our afternoon flight back, but I'm wondering if I need to figure in more time for security now.


----------



## dmbfan

Wee Annie said:


> yup, she has a port.  I'm thinking we may just have to count on an ER visit one afternoon the second week.  Not the worst thing in the world, as we all know.
> 
> I have time to figure all this out, though.  Hoping that the oncologists might just let us delay the IV antibiotics (they do have to be monitored by medical personnel because of possible adverse reactions) until we get back, but they are meant to prevent PCP pneumonia, so we'll see....
> 
> Our MAW chapter has told us that we can extend our trip, with the obvious agreement that we are completely on our own come 4/23 (check out from GKTW).  We were hoping to avoid having to drive back to the airport to return the car and get a new one, but unless someone has done it some other way, I think we should probably just count on doing that too.
> 
> Question:  Would we be absolutely insane not to use the Sea World and Universal tickets, and just go to Disney?  As mentioned, we (as many of you) have been through absolute h*** since her diagnosis, and we just want to relax and enjoy the magical gift of some time at Disney and our time a GKTW.  Although her sisters are older (10 and 12), my wish kid is 3 (will be turning 4 while there), and I just don't know that there is that much for her at Universal, for example.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ann



My son has a port as well, so the antibotics might be worth doing while your there, something you do not need the ER for. Just a thought.

As for IA/US...with siblings that age, I say do it. You get an amazing "pass" so to speak that you will never be able to get unless you are with GKTW, and you can BOTH parks in one day and can easily skip the second day for sure.

Plus given your daughter is 3, she will LOVE GKTW...from the pool, to the candyland playground...she will be in heaven. Plus the older kids will be able to hang out "by themselves" at the video game room. So I think if you do IA/US for the older two in one day, the rest of the time you can have alot of downtime.

By the way when I saw you get a amazing pass, you literally walk up to the attended at the front of the line and they take you up the back to the ride ( and make sure they say they want the fron seats...) and you are in and out of ride in 6 mins flat. And if you can only do two and two, than as soon as the first two come out, you take that second person and do the same thing. So for a ride that is 75 mins long, will take 10 mins total of a party of two and two...I still feel that US/IA are far more "magical" as far as waiting for rides and shows than Disney is ( don't get me wrong, Disney is great, but the other two parks were AWESOME)

As for Seaworld...we went just to to feed the dolphins...if it were up to me, I would have passed Seaworld altoghter...cause Hannah and Jake could not go on the big roller coasters they had there.


----------



## dmbfan

momma_mouse said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know that Sloan got his packet in the mail from GKTW today!!!
> 
> Our trip is getting soooo close!  So, does anyone know if/how the recent airline bomb threat changed airline security?  I'm already figuring 2.5 hours for our morning flight down and 3.5 for our afternoon flight back, but I'm wondering if I need to figure in more time for security now.



 How exciting...I remember when we got our packet from GKTW...I cried...

Can I ask when your trip is? I need to go thru so many PT's that I am sorry.

I hope it is not to crazy....but if your child needs certain medical stuff, I would have your HHC send it down before you get there.

We just got us set up that they are sending everything, from his needles to meds, cause I refuse to have anyone going thru our stuff...if you not taking medical stuff that they can hold you up for, than I would say 3 hours is a good time frame to be at the airport.

Soo happy for you..if you could post the PT thread I would so appericate it.


----------



## Matt1026

Thanks for the welcome back Maroo!  I did not realize how much I missed the boards until I was back.  Lucas came in and was watching over my shoulder and saw your picture and  said oh there is Mary.  Lucas' appointment went well.  He is still tumor free.  He is still have some pains in his back and legs and the doctor said that was still the lasting affects of the chemo.  We go back in 3 months for another checkup.  

Oh yes we have read Mattys' story. How wonderful!!!!  It really made our day!


----------



## momma_mouse

dmbfan said:


> How exciting...I remember when we got our packet from GKTW...I cried...
> 
> Can I ask when your trip is? I need to go thru so many PT's that I am sorry.
> 
> I hope it is not to crazy....but if your child needs certain medical stuff, I would have your HHC send it down before you get there.
> 
> We just got us set up that they are sending everything, from his needles to meds, cause I refuse to have anyone going thru our stuff...if you not taking medical stuff that they can hold you up for, than I would say 3 hours is a good time frame to be at the airport.
> 
> Soo happy for you..if you could post the PT thread I would so appericate it.




We're flying out January 23rd at 8am.  

We've got a lot of stuff to take, but none of it too big.  I think all of it will fit in a carry on.  We have Cambell's special formula as well as Sloan's syringes, lancets, test stips, extra insulin, extra meter just in case.  All of that is stuff we will need on the plane with us anyway.  Yws, we will have an over abundance on the plane, but no sense in shipping it when they are going to have to go through part of it anyway.  

We also have 2 large car seats we have to take that I'm pretty sure will not fit through x-ray.  I'm hoping our double stroller will fit.  I'm also anicipating a fir from Cambell when we take her out of the stroller to go through the metal detector as well as a fit from Sloan when he doesn't want to be put down to walk through it.  So, with all of that being said, will 3 hours be enough or should we allott more time.  FYI the airport we are flying out of us pretty slow in the mornings.  I guess I'm more worried about our flight back.

ETA the link to our PTR. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343521

There isn't much there right now.  Hopefully things will calm down soon and I can add to it.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Wee Annie said:


> Our MAW chapter has told us that we can extend our trip, with the obvious agreement that we are completely on our own come 4/23 (check out from GKTW).  We were hoping to avoid having to drive back to the airport to return the car and get a new one, but unless someone has done it some other way, I think we should probably just count on doing that too.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ann



Ann, I was actually just thinking about this today too.  I have emailed our MAW chapter and our wish granters to see if it is possible to do the rental from MCO(airport) on pick up day and then return it the day the wish trip is over at either the Dolphin or the Disney Care Care Center.  Both of those places have Alamo/National onsite, so my guess is it would depend on if they were utilizing either of those companies.  I had also read somewhere that one chapter gave a family the confirmation number and allowed them just to add the extra days onto the original rental.  I will let you know how I make out!!  It would be a real pain to have to go back to the airport and then have to find transportation back again!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

pnutallergymom said:


> Ann, I was actually just thinking about this today too.  I have emailed our MAW chapter and our wish granters to see if it is possible to do the rental from MCO(airport) on pick up day and then return it the day the wish trip is over at either the Dolphin or the Disney Care Care Center.  Both of those places have Alamo/National onsite, so my guess is it would depend on if they were utilizing either of those companies.  I had also read somewhere that one chapter gave a family the confirmation number and allowed them just to add the extra days onto the original rental.  I will let you know how I make out!!  It would be a real pain to have to go back to the airport and then have to find transportation back again!!



I'm sure part of it will depend on who the reservation is through. If you stay at GKTW, they will handle all those details. I have never been an airport greeter, but from what I heard in my Angel Training, they just have a bank of cars ready. You might be able to arrange with GKTW to have the rental company pick it up, or for an Angel to drive it back. 

If you stay at GKTW, the wish organization will typically allow GKTW to take care of all the little details like that while they will plan the special stuff. At least this is how my chapter operates.


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> yup, she has a port.  I'm thinking we may just have to count on an ER visit one afternoon the second week.  Not the worst thing in the world, as we all know.
> 
> I have time to figure all this out, though.  Hoping that the oncologists might just let us delay the IV antibiotics (they do have to be monitored by medical personnel because of possible adverse reactions) until we get back, but they are meant to prevent PCP pneumonia, so we'll see....
> 
> Our MAW chapter has told us that we can extend our trip, with the obvious agreement that we are completely on our own come 4/23 (check out from GKTW).  We were hoping to avoid having to drive back to the airport to return the car and get a new one, but unless someone has done it some other way, I think we should probably just count on doing that too.
> 
> Question:  Would we be absolutely insane not to use the Sea World and Universal tickets, and just go to Disney?  As mentioned, we (as many of you) have been through absolute h*** since her diagnosis, and we just want to relax and enjoy the magical gift of some time at Disney and our time a GKTW.  Although her sisters are older (10 and 12), my wish kid is 3 (will be turning 4 while there), and I just don't know that there is that much for her at Universal, for example.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ann



I would REALLY try to stay out of the ER.  We spent a night there because Lauren got really sick...and they were nice, but it took forever.  

But, when Lauren got so sick, I called GKTW and they gave me the name of two doctors offices where we could go FOR FREE to get her seen about...

At my office (oncology doctor's office) we would totally be able to infuse some antibiotics and allow you to avoid an ER visit...so maybe there is another doctors office or even a hospital outpatient clinic that can do it for you without having to wait for orders, etc from an ER doctor?

In Lauren's case, we knew she needed fluids QUICK and it was late at night, so we ended up in the ER - but if it had been William that got sick, we would have just taken him to the doctor the next day.  

I might start by calling GKTW and see what providers they are working with...call them and see if you can get the orders sent before you even leave - that may save you hours and some money, too.


One of my biggest regrets in our trip planning was skipping Universal.  We skipped it because Lauren was not interested in anything there...but they are so kind to wish families, that I wish we had taken one "short" day and gone. 

For our trip I tried to plan a long day, then short day, then long day, then short... that way we could rest some.  

For Sea World - unless your kids are scared of dolphins - I think it is a MUST DO for every Wish Family to go to the Dolphin area and feed the dolphins.  Make sure they know you are a wish family and you get free fish and they will make SURE you get to feed the dolphins and give you some one on one time - usually.  



Matt1026 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back Maroo!  I did not realize how much I missed the boards until I was back.  Lucas came in and was watching over my shoulder and saw your picture and  said oh there is Mary.  Lucas' appointment went well.  He is still tumor free.  He is still have some pains in his back and legs and the doctor said that was still the lasting affects of the chemo.  We go back in 3 months for another checkup.
> 
> Oh yes we have read Mattys' story. How wonderful!!!!  It really made our day!



Oh my gosh!!!!!

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was so afraid his pains were not good signs!  But that is GREAT news!

        



thatkid said:


> Just wanted to say that Islands of adventure at universal is amazing. We spent the day at seuss landing, from 9am-ish until 5ish.
> There's tons of stuff to do there, maybe not a whole days worth, but at least a couple of hours. and sea world is awesome, but if your kiddo's aren't into animals much you might skip it? I loved the shows and feeding the dolphins, though.  (sea world & seuss landing were my favs- over disney!)



Very good points! 



pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Ann,
> 
> Congratulations on your wish trip!!  You sound just like us!!  We are mostly just interested in Disney as well.  We are actually staying at AKL as we didn't want to stay off site.  Up until last week, we weren't even going to rent a car, but have since changed our minds for a couple of reasons.  We are extending our trip by 5 days, so will have a total of 12 days in Orlando.  Thats a looooong time.  So given the fact that we would have 3 day PH passes to Disney, 2 days at US/IOA and a day at Sea World, we have changed our plans a bit.
> 
> As you said, we really want to RELAX!!  Fortunately, we have done both Disney and US/IOA-Sea World before.  We have stayed onsite and off site, so know what we really want to do.  My kids are 8, 7, 6 and 3.  My 3yr old is also our Wish Child......but the other kids have experienced the hell as well.  So, having said that, we are going to have a car for the first 7 days of vacation and will utilize the US/IOA passes.  My older kids did enjoy a few rides at these parks....they will not do the roller coasters, so we know that these will be short park days for us...therefore we will not totally exhaust ourselves doing this!!  We did have a GAC at these parks and that alone was great and know all about how amazing the employees are at the parks......can't wait to see it on a Wish Trip.  There are a few things here that Brigitte will enjoy as well, so it won't be a total bore for her.  Your older kids will LOVE these parks....probably more so than Disney  !!
> 
> Also, taking some advice from Christine and Maroo, etc...we are going to spend some time at GKTW.  They have said that there are a few things that are not to be missed!!  So our plans are to go to Mayor Claytons Bday while my husband or I attend orientation the day we arrive.  We will probably do dinner there as well that night.  Our other must do during the week will be the Christmas party.  We are excited about that and think the kids will LOVE it.  We also want Brigitte to be able to place her star and for the kids to do their pillows etc.  More likely than not, we will eat dinner there that night as well.  We did not enjoy SW before, so we know that we will not be using those passes.
> 
> I totally understand the whole RELAXATION aspect.  That is exactly what we want.  We have done trips before and come home completely exhausted.  Its not fun.  It would be different if Brigitte were older, and her stamina was able to handle it, but we know that having to fit in MK, AK, DHS, Epcot, SW, US/IOA in 6 days would just be waaaaay to much for her......and us.  It will be hot when we go, so we plan to spend ALOT of time by the pool.  I can also say that when we went the first time (almost the same dates, but 3yrs ago) my kids enjoyed the parks, but wanted to swim all day!  They were sometimes so upset that we were dragging them off to the parks again.
> 
> Good Luck planning!!!



Have you guys already fed the dolphins at Sea World?  And not with the mass of people - they let you do it sorta separate.  It was worth a trip to Sea World for us.  I literally got Lauren to go there just for that.  

And GKTW has an AWESOME pool!  (Is the pool at AKL going to be open when you go?  I know they are going to refurb it?)



dmbfan said:


> My son has a port as well, so the antibotics might be worth doing while your there, something you do not need the ER for. Just a thought.
> 
> As for IA/US...with siblings that age, I say do it. You get an amazing "pass" so to speak that you will never be able to get unless you are with GKTW, and you can BOTH parks in one day and can easily skip the second day for sure.
> 
> Plus given your daughter is 3, she will LOVE GKTW...from the pool, to the candyland playground...she will be in heaven. Plus the older kids will be able to hang out "by themselves" at the video game room. So I think if you do IA/US for the older two in one day, the rest of the time you can have alot of downtime.
> 
> By the way when I saw you get a amazing pass, you literally walk up to the attended at the front of the line and they take you up the back to the ride ( and make sure they say they want the fron seats...) and you are in and out of ride in 6 mins flat. And if you can only do two and two, than as soon as the first two come out, you take that second person and do the same thing. So for a ride that is 75 mins long, will take 10 mins total of a party of two and two...I still feel that US/IA are far more "magical" as far as waiting for rides and shows than Disney is ( don't get me wrong, Disney is great, but the other two parks were AWESOME)
> 
> As for Seaworld...we went just to to feed the dolphins...if it were up to me, I would have passed Seaworld altoghter...cause Hannah and Jake could not go on the big roller coasters they had there.







Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm sure part of it will depend on who the reservation is through. If you stay at GKTW, they will handle all those details. I have never been an airport greeter, but from what I heard in my Angel Training, they just have a bank of cars ready. You might be able to arrange with GKTW to have the rental company pick it up, or for an Angel to drive it back.
> 
> If you stay at GKTW, the wish organization will typically allow GKTW to take care of all the little details like that while they will plan the special stuff. At least this is how my chapter operates.



I think this varies a lot state by state.  In MS they took care of all of the details except where we slept - GKTW took care of that.  They took care of our car "rental" - which we didn't rent a car, but they were the ones that set up all of those details and paid for it, etc.


----------



## yinyanggirls

myasma said:


> I am back on the Wish Trip thread!!!!!!!!!! Mya is cured of her Cancer so how are we going to celebrate? By going to Disney of course!!! Ready to read some more trip reports and hopefully you guys will continue to follow me and Mya's story.



That's so wonderful!!! It's great to hear happy updates!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wee Annie said:


> Hi all!
> Question:  we are planning on extending our stay and moving on to a WDW hotel after our stay at GKTW.  I assume that we will have to return our rental car and rent a new one?  Has anyone done this before, and can you tell us how this works?



I recently got the details from our chapter on how we are supposed to handle our rental for the extended portion of our trip. They told us that we need to arrange our own rental, so on day 7 we have to return the first car and get a new one. When I find out which rental company they use I plan to check those rates, and call about possibly keeping the same vehicle under a different contract/bill. I did not think about locations for drop-off/pick-up because we will most likely be leaving Orlando after we get the new rental so no need to stay close to WDW. 



Wee Annie said:


> Question:  Would we be absolutely insane not to use the Sea World and Universal tickets, and just go to Disney?  As mentioned, we (as many of you) have been through absolute h*** since her diagnosis, and we just want to relax and enjoy the magical gift of some time at Disney and our time a GKTW.  Although her sisters are older (10 and 12), my wish kid is 3 (will be turning 4 while there), and I just don't know that there is that much for her at Universal, for example.



It seems most everyone here at the moment has younger wish kids and feel the same way. The little bit I've read about Univ. and SW it seems like there is enough to make it worth the drive just to check out. We are going in April which may be hot, probably at least warm, and I read about all the fun little splash pads they each have. My kids are all about going out and doing things, regardless of what they are doing. I'm expecting them to love Disney days more than the others, but we've got the tickets, and unless we're all just pooped, why not try it out?



momma_mouse said:


> We also have 2 large car seats we have to take that I'm pretty sure will not fit through x-ray.  I'm hoping our double stroller will fit.



Hmmm, that brings up a good question. Does anyone know off-hand what the car seat laws are for FL? And what about the car rental - has anyone had a vehicle with the built in child seats? Or able to rent one with the vehicle? My first choice would be to bring both of our own but that will definitely be difficult. Phoebe's is a large special needs model (she's 8 and it holds up to 100 lbs with a 5-point harness). She can sit okay in a car without one, but she falls asleep whenever we're driving and flops over. 



kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks, ladies.  As I look at what I put together in terms of planning, I think I am most excited about MK, which will be a long day, and then AK, which will also be a long day since her wish technically is to go to the zoo.  She still kills me with that one.  The rest of the week we have planned a half day here and a half day there with lots of rest time in between.  You all provide nice reminders to keep in mind what this trip is really about.  There are lots of things that _I'd_ like to do because this is our first (and perhaps only) time going as a family, but it's not about that.  So thanks for helping me to remember that!



Phoebe has very low energy as well. I am in shock that she makes it through her long school day, but she naps on the bus each direction and then makes up for it on the weekends and holidays. Today she slept in til noon (only Daddy can snuggle with her long enough for that!) and then was yawning at 5:30pm! I have thought about going back to the room as well, which some guide books highly recommend. If your kids can handle late nights, this might be a good option, because when you get back the parks will be cooler and you can enjoy all the nighttime shows. But check the park hours first. Some might not be open late that week. I also plan to check out the Wish lounges. Phoebe is most likely to fall asleep while we are moving and then perk up and get excited when we stop (figures!) but I'd like to try and rest for a little while, or at least get out of the heat (if it's hot) and have some quiet, non-stimulating time for her. I'm the only one whose ever been to Orlando in our family, and I can't say that we will ever go back. I'd love to of course, but we are much closer to D-land. Oh, and I got some ADRs before our dates were confirmed. I think it's very smart! If you end up getting April, PM me your email and I'll send you our current itinerary to compare notes.


Sue, thanks for the van info on my PTR. If DH gets a raise this coming year we will definitely be upgrading the car along with the chair. I may even come here looking for advice on the chair! 

Maroo, thanks for organizing all the threads and keeping it in line. I have learned so much here and I know Phoebe's trip will be the better for it! Also, thanks for hijacking Pamela's TR to send some van tips my way.  Sometimes hijacking is a good thing.


----------



## pipersmom

So I'm feeling kind of nutty after wondering why no one was on the thread today...then remembered it had moved over here!

myasma..What wonderful news!!   I am thrilled for you beyond words! 

Wee Annie..  I love it when a new family finds the thread! I hope you start a PTR, your family sounds great. And way hoping you can avoid the whole ER thing, I think Piper's stress level ramps up about fifty percent the minute we walk into a hospital!


----------



## momma_mouse

yinyanggirls said:


> Hmmm, that brings up a good question. Does anyone know off-hand what the car seat laws are for FL? And what about the car rental - has anyone had a vehicle with the built in child seats? Or able to rent one with the vehicle? My first choice would be to bring both of our own but that will definitely be difficult. Phoebe's is a large special needs model (she's 8 and it holds up to 100 lbs with a 5-point harness). She can sit okay in a car without one, but she falls asleep whenever we're driving and flops over



From what I can find, it appears that Florida is pretty lax in the car seat department.  They require a car seat until age 3 and a booster until age 5.  That's a little too lax if you ask me.  That's less than the AAP guidelines.  I try to keep up with car seat safety and will totally be ignoring Florida's laws.  My 2 and 3 year old will be in their 5 point and my 6 year old will be in a booster.  (At home, 6 year old DD is still in a 5 point, but it is massive and there is no way I can take it with us, but I wish I could.)

As far as the built in car seats go, I don't think they make vehicles like that anymore.  They didn't work out as great as they thought they would and did not get good safety reviews.  Renting one from the rental car company?  Nope, not a good idea.  If they has one (which you would not really know until you got there if they would have on available for you that day or not) it would probably not be worth using.  Car seats expire after 5 to 6 years (depending on manufacturer) and the rental companies do not replace them that often.  You would also not know if it had been in wreck or if it had been compromised in some other way. 

I'm not sure of the stats on you other child or what kind of seat you have, but if you can give me some details I could try to offer some suggestions.  As far as Phoebe goes, if you're just going to be in the Orlando area (not going to the beach or anywhere else far off) could you put her in a booster perhaps and just lock the seatbelt like when you install a car seat.  That would keep her body from flopping forward.  You could also get one of those reverse neck pillows they make to keep kids heads from flopping forward.  (FYI locking the seat belt is totally ok.  I was told this by a car seat tech.)  

Hope that helps some and feel free to PM me if you want to.  I've got a couple of car seat tech contacts I can get info from if you need it.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Ashley, thanks for the info. I figured even if either or both kids were allowed to go without one, I wouldn't be comfortable doing it. Tessa is 4 and tall, so we usually use a 5 pt for her but have a regular booster as a backup (she gets carsick often and the main one gets removed for cleaning). Both are the same size and we can bring hers easily enough. Phoebe's is a special-ordered seat, so I don't know the brand, but it's pretty large. Sitting on the captains seat of our van it goes up higher than the headrest on that seat. It also has deep sides (kind of like an infant booster seat - but XL). I can't picture us lugging that one, along with T's and our carry-ons, and pushing Phoebe's wheelchair and keeping T from running off through the airport. I think my sister might have a couple of those "half" boosters, like just the seat part, that she is done with. That would raise the height but still not offer side support. I do have a couple of those neck pillows but she always seems to get into weird positions even with them on. Hmmm. I just need to keep thinking.


----------



## alizesmom

Our on again, off again trip is back on for next Friday (10 more days!!!!). Sadly it will be just Ciara and me since DH will stay home to care for "B" our new foster child (don't worry, B won't realize he got left behind). I am terrified of driving in urban traffic. Does GKTW have a shuttle????  Karen


----------



## momma_mouse

yinyanggirls said:


> Ashley, thanks for the info. I figured even if either or both kids were allowed to go without one, I wouldn't be comfortable doing it. Tessa is 4 and tall, so we usually use a 5 pt for her but have a regular booster as a backup (she gets carsick often and the main one gets removed for cleaning). Both are the same size and we can bring hers easily enough. Phoebe's is a special-ordered seat, so I don't know the brand, but it's pretty large. Sitting on the captains seat of our van it goes up higher than the headrest on that seat. It also has deep sides (kind of like an infant booster seat - but XL). I can't picture us lugging that one, along with T's and our carry-ons, and pushing Phoebe's wheelchair and keeping T from running off through the airport. I think my sister might have a couple of those "half" boosters, like just the seat part, that she is done with. That would raise the height but still not offer side support. I do have a couple of those neck pillows but she always seems to get into weird positions even with them on. Hmmm. I just need to keep thinking.



I totally understand where you are coming from.  We have Britax seats.  Sloan and Cambell are in a Marathon and while it's not the biggest Britax seat, it isn't easy to pack around by any means.  The thought of a getting 2 2 adults, 3 kids, a double stroller, 2 car seats, a booster seat, countless suitcases and a couple of carry ons through airport security  and to our destination (without ending up on the news) makes me question my sanity.  Better yet, will the little bit I have left survive this trip?    Stay tuned to the news  around the time of our trip.  You might see us there!


----------



## Momofwishkid

Just wanted to let everyone know the disney.com store is having a pretty good sale up to 70% off. I'm thinking I may have to take atvantage of it and pick up some goodies for the kids for while were at the parks instead of buying expensive stuff there. Of course I'll let them get at least one souvenier while were there.


----------



## teskak

For those following Dax's story

He was an angel on earth and he joined the angels in heaven tonight  His CaringBridge page has had over 1 million visitors since he was diagnosed with the terrible cancer.

Pray for his parents to support them in the months ahead


----------



## dmbfan

alizesmom said:


> I am terrified of driving in urban traffic. Does GKTW have a shuttle????  Karen



I am glad your trip is still on, but sorry to hear about dh not being able to go.

As for a shuttle, I do not believe they do. However what I would do is call them and explain it is just you and your child and you nervous about driving and if they do have any transportation to and from the parks. They are so wonderful when you call them, and very helpful.

The things is GKTW is a good 15-20 min from the Disney parks ( with parking and and all). I know when we go to volunteer we have to take a cab from our resort to and from GKTW as we will not have a rental car. But we just have to pay for 4 ways which should not be to bad.

Another thought, do you have a good friend or family that could go with you? MAW should be able to pay for another adult to go. I would also call your granters and see what they can do.

Good Luck..


----------



## dmbfan

Momofwishkid said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know the disney.com store is having a pretty good sale up to 70% off. I'm thinking I may have to take atvantage of it and pick up some goodies for the kids for while were at the parks instead of buying expensive stuff there. Of course I'll let them get at least one souvenier while were there.



There is also Walmart right down the street that sells TONS of Disney stuff...this is what we did with the kids and the loved it. The speciality Disney items, such as "Tower of Terror" or "Haunted Mansion" stuff can only be purchased at the park, but for the Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and so on, including the princess stuff, you can get at the Walmart....


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo, thanks for organizing all the threads and keeping it in line. I have learned so much here and I know Phoebe's trip will be the better for it! Also, thanks for hijacking Pamela's TR to send some van tips my way.  Sometimes hijacking is a good thing.



You are very welcome!    I don't know about keeping anything in line...  but glad to be here!!  

And I am SOOO glad that your trip will be more magical thanks to the DIS!



alizesmom said:


> Our on again, off again trip is back on for next Friday (10 more days!!!!). Sadly it will be just Ciara and me since DH will stay home to care for "B" our new foster child (don't worry, B won't realize he got left behind). I am terrified of driving in urban traffic. Does GKTW have a shuttle????  Karen



Woo Hoo!  I am about to PM you...since we will be there at the same time!  



Momofwishkid said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know the disney.com store is having a pretty good sale up to 70% off. I'm thinking I may have to take atvantage of it and pick up some goodies for the kids for while were at the parks instead of buying expensive stuff there. Of course I'll let them get at least one souvenier while were there.



ooooooo, aaaaaaaahhhh....I need to go over and check that out!  



teskak said:


> For those following Dax's story
> 
> He was an angel on earth and he joined the angels in heaven tonight  His CaringBridge page has had over 1 million visitors since he was diagnosed with the terrible cancer.
> 
> Pray for his parents to support them in the months ahead



  How totally sad.  

1 MILLION visitors?!?!?  That is amazing.

Amazing that he made it to Christmas... I really thought that they thought he would not make it that long. 

You are right...the prayers should be for them for the months ahead...years, really...but you are so right.  Prayers for them!



dmbfan said:


> I am glad your trip is still on, but sorry to hear about dh not being able to go.
> 
> As for a shuttle, I do not believe they do. However what I would do is call them and explain it is just you and your child and you nervous about driving and if they do have any transportation to and from the parks. They are so wonderful when you call them, and very helpful.
> 
> The things is GKTW is a good 15-20 min from the Disney parks ( with parking and and all). I know when we go to volunteer we have to take a cab from our resort to and from GKTW as we will not have a rental car. But we just have to pay for 4 ways which should not be to bad.
> 
> Another thought, do you have a good friend or family that could go with you? MAW should be able to pay for another adult to go. I would also call your granters and see what they can do.
> 
> Good Luck..



Yes!  Call them!

They do have a shuttle - Lauren had to take it because they did not get a car - I believe it is Mears.  But...the hours they run are odd??


----------



## Wee Annie

dmbfan said:


> As for IA/US...with siblings that age, I say do it. You get an amazing "pass" so to speak that you will never be able to get unless you are with GKTW, and you can BOTH parks in one day and can easily skip the second day for sure.
> 
> Plus given your daughter is 3, she will LOVE GKTW...from the pool, to the candyland playground...she will be in heaven. Plus the older kids will be able to hang out "by themselves" at the video game room. So I think if you do IA/US for the older two in one day, the rest of the time you can have alot of downtime.
> 
> By the way when I saw you get a amazing pass, you literally walk up to the attended at the front of the line and they take you up the back to the ride ( and make sure they say they want the fron seats...) and you are in and out of ride in 6 mins flat. And if you can only do two and two, than as soon as the first two come out, you take that second person and do the same thing. So for a ride that is 75 mins long, will take 10 mins total of a party of two and two...I still feel that US/IA are far more "magical" as far as waiting for rides and shows than Disney is ( don't get me wrong, Disney is great, but the other two parks were AWESOME)
> 
> As for Seaworld...we went just to to feed the dolphins...if it were up to me, I would have passed Seaworld altoghter...cause Hannah and Jake could not go on the big roller coasters they had there.



Thanks to those who have weighed in on the Universal/Sea World issue.  The more I ponder, the more I think we should at least go for a half day to Universal...  Now I have to reconfigure my carefully laid plans re what days to do what Disney parks.  Can Islands of Adventure be experienced in less than a full day and still be satisfying? 

 What about Sea World?  Can we go feed the dolphins and maybe do one or two other things in one afternoon, or is that unrealistic?  I do hate to totally not use passes that will be given to us for free by GKTW.  Not sure when we will be able to go back....

Another question for those who have gone (or know):  we have to check out of GKTW on Friday, 4/23.  Can we use the Sea World Pass that afternoon, after we check out?  Or do we have to give back everything when we check out?

Questions, questions, questions....

Isn't it nice to be able to focus on fun things like planning sometimes instead of just medical stuff non-stop???  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ann


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I think IoA can be experienced in a half day, particularly if you are not waiting in line. It's not that big. I can't remember how old your children are. If they are older and like thrill rides they'll want to hit Dueling Dragons, Hulk, and Spiderman. They have a sort of toon area with some water rides, and then there is the Seuss area which is great for younger kids.


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> Thanks to those who have weighed in on the Universal/Sea World issue.  The more I ponder, the more I think we should at least go for a half day to Universal...  Now I have to reconfigure my carefully laid plans re what days to do what Disney parks.  Can Islands of Adventure be experienced in less than a full day and still be satisfying?
> 
> Sure! This is totally up to you!  You could pick just a few things and just experience it for a couple of hours or two days...totally up to you!
> 
> What about Sea World?  Can we go feed the dolphins and maybe do one or two other things in one afternoon, or is that unrealistic?  I do hate to totally not use passes that will be given to us for free by GKTW.  Not sure when we will be able to go back....
> 
> Yes!  They say the dolphins are more responsive in the morning - I guess they are hungry - but you could totally just go for the afternoon.  If you plan to just go a couple of hours, you may want to call to find out when they are planning to feed the dolphins, though...because they only do that a few times a day.
> 
> 
> Another question for those who have gone (or know):  we have to check out of GKTW on Friday, 4/23.  Can we use the Sea World Pass that afternoon, after we check out?  Or do we have to give back everything when we check out?
> 
> And yes...you can use it the afternoon you leave.   You get to keep all of your tickets, whether you use them or not.  They have an unlimited supply, so once they are given away to you, they are yours.
> 
> Questions, questions, questions....
> 
> Isn't it nice to be able to focus on fun things like planning sometimes instead of just medical stuff non-stop???  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ann



Yes!  Always nice to have something to occupy your time rather than medical junk!  That is one of the many benefits of a wish trip.    And meeting awesome people like you guys!

And you can always hang around after you are back!


----------



## thatkid

I put a bunch of my character pictures on my trip report!
and i got my photopass cd yesterday, so there's a couple of them too. 
the link is in my signature =)


----------



## livinlife25

teskak said:


> For those following Dax's story
> 
> He was an angel on earth and he joined the angels in heaven tonight  His CaringBridge page has had over 1 million visitors since he was diagnosed with the terrible cancer.
> 
> Pray for his parents to support them in the months ahead



Thanks so much for updating MAW about Dax, I completely forgot this morning. Did you know he actually did MAW this year? It was a special program for younger kids.. I will never forget Dax and how his fight changed my life!

I have many favorite Dax video's but this is my favorite-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUCkUs4q1A4


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

2. A Wish Trip is just that........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be a trip like no other. A trip that is unlike one's typical family Disney World vacation. It can be beneficial to think outside of the box. Be creative. The ability to take advantage of activities and adventures that might not be possible on one's typical vacation budget is what makes a Wish Trip a once in a lifetime experience. And don't forget GKTW. The Village and it's activities. Make time if possible. There are lifetime memories to be made there as well. And just being there is likely to give you goosebumps. It's what it represents. It, too, is magical.

This may be a bit wierd but I am having a hard time figuring out things to do that do not involve alot of money (character meals, makeovers etc) in the parks. I think it is just me and not being aware of what is out there. Do we have any type of thread for that? We just do not have extra money to do alot even though this is Ty's wish trip. Any suggestions I would GREATLY appreciate

We are so greatful to get to go on this Wish Trip and it will be so magical even if there is nothing extra for us. But I just wanted to make sure we werent missing anything that Ty would love


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

dmbfan said:


> It is one of the hotter parks....well you can always make Feb your 1st choice...
> 
> We found the stroller to be HUGE for Jakers and yes while he has IV fluids that keep him going, you could do the same with Ali and just run pedilyte on a slow rate thru out the day and see how things go. I can not tell you how many times Jake passed out for 20 mins here and there and boom he back to himself ready to go...
> 
> Again, the Feb time is just a suggestion....



We will be running fluids with Ty as well. Can he stay hooked up to his pump for most of the rides? Or will we need to unhook and hook him?


----------



## pipersmom

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> 2. A Wish Trip is just that........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be a trip like no other. A trip that is unlike one's typical family Disney World vacation. It can be beneficial to think outside of the box. Be creative. The ability to take advantage of activities and adventures that might not be possible on one's typical vacation budget is what makes a Wish Trip a once in a lifetime experience. And don't forget GKTW. The Village and it's activities. Make time if possible. There are lifetime memories to be made there as well. And just being there is likely to give you goosebumps. It's what it represents. It, too, is magical.
> 
> This may be a bit wierd but I am having a hard time figuring out things to do that do not involve alot of money (character meals, makeovers etc) in the parks. I think it is just me and not being aware of what is out there. Do we have any type of thread for that? We just do not have extra money to do alot even though this is Ty's wish trip. Any suggestions I would GREATLY appreciate
> 
> We are so greatful to get to go on this Wish Trip and it will be so magical even if there is nothing extra for us. But I just wanted to make sure we werent missing anything that Ty would love



Hey hon..this is an issue for us as well..some of the things I plan on doing with/for Piper are:

1. Pressed pennies..they cost .50 + a penny each and are something she can save as a souvenir as well. I plan on getting 2 $10 quarter rolls and a roll of (hopefully) new pennies from my bank right before we leave to use. I think there are also dime presses (?) but I haven't looked into those yet.

2. Hidden Mickey photo hunt..self explanatory.

3. Hair-do at the Barber shop..for around $8 (If I remember right) they'll put the sparkly gel and glitter in just like they do at Bippity Boppity!

4. Pin trading.. there are a couple of recommended e-bayers on the first page of this thread..again, for about $20 it's something she can enjoy the whole time we're there. My personal plan is only to let her trade with CMs though, my understanding is there are adults so into it they will try to fleece a kid of a pin if they know it's valuable. 

The nice thing about the pennies and the pins are that they're things I can start buying now as I have the cash, in small increments, lol.


----------



## dmbfan

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We will be running fluids with Ty as well. Can he stay hooked up to his pump for most of the rides? Or will we need to unhook and hook him?



Jake was hooked up to his TPN and did fine on the rides. A couple of times we had to take the backpack off and hold it on my lap when he went on the upside down rides, but other wise worked fine. So keeping the G-tube going is not going to be an issue at all.

We are doing the trading pins, my husband just bought about 200 of them off Ebay... so we should be set with that...I hope..


----------



## pacrosby

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> 2. A Wish Trip is just that........a 'Wish Trip' and not just another 'family vacation'. It deserves to be a trip like no other. A trip that is unlike one's typical family Disney World vacation. It can be beneficial to think outside of the box. Be creative. The ability to take advantage of activities and adventures that might not be possible on one's typical vacation budget is what makes a Wish Trip a once in a lifetime experience. And don't forget GKTW. The Village and it's activities. Make time if possible. There are lifetime memories to be made there as well. And just being there is likely to give you goosebumps. It's what it represents. It, too, is magical.
> 
> This may be a bit wierd but I am having a hard time figuring out things to do that do not involve alot of money (character meals, makeovers etc) in the parks. I think it is just me and not being aware of what is out there. Do we have any type of thread for that? We just do not have extra money to do alot even though this is Ty's wish trip. Any suggestions I would GREATLY appreciate
> 
> We are so greatful to get to go on this Wish Trip and it will be so magical even if there is nothing extra for us. But I just wanted to make sure we werent missing anything that Ty would love





Hi!  I actually am the one who wrote that and perhaps it didn't come across properly because I wasn't really thinking of things that cost money.  Rather I was thinking about the experiences that can be yours as a result of it being a Wish Trip as opposed to simply a vacation (not to minimize the special opportunity to be together as a family that you experience on a vacation). The GKTW Village is one of them........just planning time to play there and taking in the activities.  I think as adults it can be easy to dismiss that/those in favor of fancy hotels/more time in the parks etc.  (I made that mistake myself) but for the children that place is magic.  And, once you give in to it yourself, you start to feel it too.  I also was thinking about the 'theme' that we created for Matty (IDK if you've caught any of our story).............the whole  Christmas/gingerbread man theme.  It took on a life of it's own.  Other families have had similar experiences revolving around a favorite character or place or whatever.  If you can identify something like that for your child, since this is a Wish Trip, the potential for magic becomes endless.  And the memories become extra special "Wish Trip" memories.............you create something that sets this trip apart from other fabulous family vacations.  

RE: money and budgeting for extras:  Are you going through MAW????  If you are, an expense check is typically part of the package.  Although they don't generally reveal the amount until right before the trip, if you call and tell them you really need to know in order to plan properly, they will tell you (they told me).  If you are going through another organization, you might want to call and ask if they provide something similar.  That expense check allowed us to many many things we would NEVER have done on a typical vacation.    

Just so you know, GKTW also provides tickets to other places during the week, in addition to, not instead of, the typical package.  PM me if you want the list.   Again there might be experiences available that you would never have an opportunity to do otherwise (my Matty took a ride on a Cessna airplane) and really might add something extra special to the trip.

I hope that helped

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607

Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## pacrosby

dmbfan said:


> I know Jake can't wait..plus to be to see all the other wish family's and know excatley how they are feeling ( cause we felt the same way) is going to be so magical...




ok....I finally found one of your posts where you talk about going back and volunteering at GKTW.

We need to talk there girl!!  We just got back and have already decided we are returning around the same time next year.  There's no question we will visit and spend some time at GKTW but dh and I would love to volunteer some time too.  Can you share how you made the arrangements?  I noticed that your son will be involved too.  May I ask how old he is?  Do you know how old kids have to be to volunteer?  Matty is 7 (today!!!!!) so he'll be just a month shy of 8 next December.  My other kids will be 9 and 10 (and 5, but that's obviously too young).  Any info you can share would be great!!

Thanx

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607

Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## thatkid

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We will be running fluids with Ty as well. Can he stay hooked up to his pump for most of the rides? Or will we need to unhook and hook him?




I was hooked up to my feeding pump with no problems on rides.


----------



## pipersmom

pacrosby said:


> ok....I finally found one of your posts where you talk about going back and volunteering at GKTW.
> 
> We need to talk there girl!!  We just got back and have already decided we are returning around the same time next year.  There's no question we will visit and spend some time at GKTW but dh and I would love to volunteer some time too.  Can you share how you made the arrangements?  I noticed that your son will be involved too.  May I ask how old he is?  Do you know how old kids have to be to volunteer?  Matty is 7 (today!!!!!) so he'll be just a month shy of 8 next December.  My other kids will be 9 and 10 (and 5, but that's obviously too young).  Any info you can share would be great!!
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



  Happy Birthday, Matty!!!


----------



## dmbfan

pacrosby said:


> ok....I finally found one of your posts where you talk about going back and volunteering at GKTW.
> 
> We need to talk there girl!!  We just got back and have already decided we are returning around the same time next year.  There's no question we will visit and spend some time at GKTW but dh and I would love to volunteer some time too.  Can you share how you made the arrangements?  I noticed that your son will be involved too.  May I ask how old he is?  Do you know how old kids have to be to volunteer?  Matty is 7 (today!!!!!) so he'll be just a month shy of 8 next December.  My other kids will be 9 and 10 (and 5, but that's obviously too young).  Any info you can share would be great!!
> 
> Thanx



I just called the volunteer services there, explained that we are a returning wish family, and that we were coming back to Disney in Feb and we want to volunteer. We did all the paperwork, and background checks, and than someone contacts you and ask what days and time work for you.

Being a returning wish family, all the kids can help. We choose the Castle of Miracles cause we could it all as a family. And being a returning wish family, your kids can help as well. So we choose to do 2 nights from 5-9pm. We can't wait...


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

In regards to the IV Fluids, it sounds like you have some kind of backpack for it? 

At Disney tha should not be much of a problem as you take your stuff with you on rides. They are one of few themeparks that do that.

Universal is giong to be another matter entirely. They do not even allow bags in line. I'm sure they have a policy like Six Flags where you can get a medical pass for your bag, but you won't be able to take it on rides as this is considered a safety issue. At the theme park I work at here it doesn't matter if your bag contains medical stuff like IV Fluids, we simply cannot allow it on our roller coasters.

I'm looking at their rider guide and not seeing any mention of their bag policy. You may want to contact them directly to ask.

I have no idea what Sea  World's bag policy is as I have not been there.


----------



## 2specialkids

I finally found you guys!...page 6 already...good gracious have I got some serious reading to do...


----------



## maroo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> In regards to the IV Fluids, it sounds like you have some kind of backpack for it?
> 
> At Disney tha should not be much of a problem as you take your stuff with you on rides. They are one of few themeparks that do that.
> 
> Universal is giong to be another matter entirely. They do not even allow bags in line. I'm sure they have a policy like Six Flags where you can get a medical pass for your bag, but you won't be able to take it on rides as this is considered a safety issue. At the theme park I work at here it doesn't matter if your bag contains medical stuff like IV Fluids, we simply cannot allow it on our roller coasters.
> 
> I'm looking at their rider guide and not seeing any mention of their bag policy. You may want to contact them directly to ask.
> 
> I have no idea what Sea  World's bag policy is as I have not been there.



You guys are not going to have a problem with this on a wish trip with Universal - you don't wait in line there - you are escorted to the back door of the attraction and taken right on, so no worries there.  The employee that helps you will be able to tell you where you need the put the bags for that attraction and if you can keep them with you, etc... If they say you can't the bag, let them know it has your TPN/fluids, etc in it and that it is attached and they will let you on - if it is safe.  

I have no idea on Sea World, though?


----------



## kellyw8863

Okay, now I have worries.  *Shannon*, I was reading on Brigitte's CP that GKTW is all full up the week of the 24th which is why you're staying at AKL.  We want to go the week of the 17th (April) and are pretty adamant on staying at GKTW (for us, it's part of the experience and even having never been there, I always tear up reading others' TR and looking at their pictures).  SO...if GKTW if full the week of the 24th, is it logical to assume it is also full the week of the 17th?!?!  For various reasons, if we can't go that week, we can't go until next year.  Even though I would be hugely disappointed if we couldn't stay at GKTW, would there still be an option for us to go that week if we were willing to stay somewhere else?  And, if we ended up having to stay somewhere else, how do they work meals?  I do find it odd that I'm getting so stressed about a trip we don't even have booked yet


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, now I have worries.  *Shannon*, I was reading on Briggite's CP that GKTW is all full up the week of the 24th which is why you're staying at AKL.  We want to go the week of the 17th (April) and are pretty adamant on staying at GKTW (for us, it's part of the experience and even having never been there, I always tear up reading others' TR and looking at their pictures).  SO...if GKTW if full the week of the 24th, is it logical to assume it is also full the week of the 17th?!?!  For various reasons, if we can't go that week, we can't go until next year.  Even though I would be hugely disappointed if we couldn't stay at GKTW, would there still be an option for us to go that week if we were willing to stay somewhere else?  And, if we ended up having to stay somewhere else, how do they work meals?  I do find it odd that I'm getting so stressed about a trip we don't even have booked yet



Bless your heart...

Please don't be too stressed. 

Have you told your wish granters that your week is the only week you guys can go?  I would make sure they know that. 

I think that for Bridgett they *asked* to stay at AKL rather than GKTW and I am not sure GKTW is full that week?  So don't be too stressed.  If it IS - they will put you up in a resort - probably deluxe and you will get extra spending money to cover the meals (this varies by state).  You would have some perks for staying onsite that you would not get at GKTW - but GKTW has obvious perks and it would be a totally different trip.  

But don't stress...hopefully they will let you know soon that you are booked and ready to go!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pipersmom said:


> Hey hon..this is an issue for us as well..some of the things I plan on doing with/for Piper are:
> 
> 1. Pressed pennies..they cost .50 + a penny each and are something she can save as a souvenir as well. I plan on getting 2 $10 quarter rolls and a roll of (hopefully) new pennies from my bank right before we leave to use. I think there are also dime presses (?) but I haven't looked into those yet.
> 
> 2. Hidden Mickey photo hunt..self explanatory.
> 
> 3. Hair-do at the Barber shop..for around $8 (If I remember right) they'll put the sparkly gel and glitter in just like they do at Bippity Boppity!
> 
> 4. Pin trading.. there are a couple of recommended e-bayers on the first page of this thread..again, for about $20 it's something she can enjoy the whole time we're there. My personal plan is only to let her trade with CMs though, my understanding is there are adults so into it they will try to fleece a kid of a pin if they know it's valuable.
> 
> The nice thing about the pennies and the pins are that they're things I can start buying now as I have the cash, in small increments, lol.



Ohh Ty would love the pennies and dime presses. 

The Hidden Mickey hunt sounds neat. They would love that.

Unfortunately we wouldnt be able to do pin trading. Ty does not give Anything away once it has been in his posession. He gets very easily attached to anything as little as erasers as big as a game cube box he carries around. 

They would like the Barber Shop where is that located? 

Thank you for the ideas! I am so happy I found the Dis boards. We would miss out on so much. I had no idea alot of these things existed!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

dmbfan said:


> Jake was hooked up to his TPN and did fine on the rides. A couple of times we had to take the backpack off and hold it on my lap when he went on the upside down rides, but other wise worked fine. So keeping the G-tube going is not going to be an issue at all.
> 
> We are doing the trading pins, my husband just bought about 200 of them off Ebay... so we should be set with that...I hope..



Oh that's good to hear. I was hoping we wouldnt have to constantly hook and unhook him. 

We are unable to do the trading pins. Ty gets too attached and would never part with them.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pacrosby said:


> Hi!  I actually am the one who wrote that and perhaps it didn't come across properly because I wasn't really thinking of things that cost money.  Rather I was thinking about the experiences that can be yours as a result of it being a Wish Trip as opposed to simply a vacation (not to minimize the special opportunity to be together as a family that you experience on a vacation). The GKTW Village is one of them........just planning time to play there and taking in the activities.  I think as adults it can be easy to dismiss that/those in favor of fancy hotels/more time in the parks etc.  (I made that mistake myself) but for the children that place is magic.  And, once you give in to it yourself, you start to feel it too.  I also was thinking about the 'theme' that we created for Matty (IDK if you've caught any of our story).............the whole  Christmas/gingerbread man theme.  It took on a life of it's own.  Other families have had similar experiences revolving around a favorite character or place or whatever.  If you can identify something like that for your child, since this is a Wish Trip, the potential for magic becomes endless.  And the memories become extra special "Wish Trip" memories.............you create something that sets this trip apart from other fabulous family vacations.
> 
> RE: money and budgeting for extras:  Are you going through MAW????  If you are, an expense check is typically part of the package.  Although they don't generally reveal the amount until right before the trip, if you call and tell them you really need to know in order to plan properly, they will tell you (they told me).  If you are going through another organization, you might want to call and ask if they provide something similar.  That expense check allowed us to many many things we would NEVER have done on a typical vacation.
> 
> Just so you know, GKTW also provides tickets to other places during the week, in addition to, not instead of, the typical package.  PM me if you want the list.   Again there might be experiences available that you would never have an opportunity to do otherwise (my Matty took a ride on a Cessna airplane) and really might add something extra special to the trip.
> 
> I hope that helped
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739




This is Ty's MAW trip.

He wants to swim with the Dolphins and Shamu. I told him we may just be able to feed the Dolphins but he really want's to swim with them. I had to let him know swimming with Shamu is out LOL!!!
He would love a cessna airplane ride. He  loves airplanes!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you all for the info on the backpack/fluids. 

I will be using our itenerary somewhat loosley. If GKTW is what they want to do more of then we will definately hang around there. I have never done an itinerary before  as we usually just go with the flow but I want to make somewhat of an itinerary b/c of so many special things we will get to do that we wont be able to do if we go back.


----------



## pacrosby

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> This is Ty's MAW trip.
> 
> I do believe the dolphins and Shamu are going to be the highlight of his trip. And maybe Expedition Everest too. He absolutley loves roller coasters. And he has talked alot about the dolphins. It was Jaws but when he found out about the dolphins Jaws took a back seat.
> 
> He would love a cessna airplane ride. He  loves airplanes!




OK....so dolphins, shamu and roller coasters..........there are some ideas!!  Maybe check with SeaWorld about anything special you could do with dolphins.  They have dolphin shows.....maybe he could meet the performers afterwards or something.  Make sure you do the dolphin feeding.  And we got pulled into a 'behind the scenes' tour at one point that allowed my kids to get close-up, learn hand signals and work with the dolphins themselves.  That just 'happened' by chance.....but maybe you could ask if they have anything like that, you never know what they will do.  Don't forget the Shamu show.  They had a picked out a little boy in the audience to be a part of that show.  And there is always Discovery Cove.....that sounds like it might be right up Ty's alley (I don't recall if Ty's diagnosis limits him at all).  I know DC is very expensiive but you never know.......it might be doable (if only for maybe Ty and one adult).  Check on that expense check.  Our expense check allowed us to pay for 6 MVMCP tickets and we still had plenty left over for souvenirs, meals in parks (including a few character meals)etc.

 on Ty's love of roller coasters.  The button will allow him to ride and ride and ride.................with very little waiting (at Universal.IOA he'll go straight to the front of the line).  He could have fun setting records!!!  And maybe make sure you buy the pictures that are available (the ones they take while you are riding some of the roller coasters).  At Universal/IOA  you are entitled to one free px and at WDW parks sometimes they will add those to your photopass.  Also does he have a favorite character??  Now, I may really be running away with myself (and they'll probably kick me off the boards for causing trouble) but I've heard of Wish kids getting to a ride a ride with a character!!  Use your imagination, your button and your voice.        

Oh gee, look at me.......................I'm just FULL of ideas  Hope you don't mind. Of course none of these things can be guaranteed but there's the potential.  It's a matter of making phone calls before your trip and talking to people when you are on your trip.   Letting them know your child's is on their Wish Trip, the things that your child would love to do, and 'wondering' if there is anything special that can be done.  You just might be surprised.  

Pamela 

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.rcom/showthread.php?t=2325607

Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Man"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356709


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

wow Discovery cove is quite expensive. I think we will have to stay with Sea World. I will see if we can do anything there. We would be including our daughter too so if need be dh could take a break during that time or I could just be the filmer chick since Im not into touching anything that lives in water(but you never know)

His favorite character is Goofy oh how he loves Goofy. I think it should be Grumpy but what do I knowI want to find him a shirt with Grumpy on it. With his hands folded and all!That would be so perfect for him to wear throughout the park lol!Ty might let Goofy sit with him if he makes friends with him a bit first. I can just see the two of them riding together how awsome would that be!!Two peas in a pod I tell ya!


----------



## pacrosby

Check out the dining experiences at SeaWorld......there's a Dine With Shamu!
And the 'button' might get you good seats


Pamela


----------



## kellyw8863

maroo said:


> Bless your heart...
> 
> Please don't be too stressed.
> 
> Have you told your wish granters that your week is the only week you guys can go?  I would make sure they know that.
> 
> I think that for Bridgett they *asked* to stay at AKL rather than GKTW and I am not sure GKTW is full that week?  So don't be too stressed.  If it IS - they will put you up in a resort - probably deluxe and you will get extra spending money to cover the meals (this varies by state).  You would have some perks for staying onsite that you would not get at GKTW - but GKTW has obvious perks and it would be a totally different trip.
> 
> But don't stress...hopefully they will let you know soon that you are booked and ready to go!!



Thanks, Maroo!  I guess I was just confused.  I do follow Brigitte's CP and on there, Shannon did say that they are staying at AKL because GKTW is full, but here I did get the impression that AKL was their choice.  At any rate, I'm glad that it may not be the case afterall and that even if it is full, we may still have the option of going and staying somewhere else.  Didn't you do that on Lauren's trip?  Did she initially want to stay at GKTW, and how did she feel about not being able to, if (she) don't mind me asking?  We speak with Ali's wish granter again on the 5th, so I'll be sure to mention then that we are extremely limited in terms of when we can go and see what he has to say.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> wow Discovery cove is quite expensive. I think we will have to stay with Sea World. I will see if we can do anything there. We would be including our daughter too so if need be dh could take a break during that time or I could just be the filmer chick since Im not into touching anything that lives in water(but you never know)



Did you let Ty's wish granters know that he is crazy about Sea World and would totally dig Discovery Cove?  Perhaps that is something that they could work out for him?  It is frightfully expensive, though I did something similar many moons ago in Mexico, and it was an incredible experience.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I thought about the dine with Shamu but I know Ty will not eat any of that food so I wasn't sure about it. I will give them a call on Monday. 

Kelly I will add that to my list for the Wish granter. I hope to call on Monday thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey everyone. I hope it's ok if I pop in here from time to time.  I am currently on the College Program in FL, and I am planning on volunteering at GKTW. I think it would be a good experience.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> This is Ty's MAW trip.
> 
> He wants to swim with the Dolphins and Shamu. I told him we may just be able to feed the Dolphins but he really want's to swim with them. I had to let him know swimming with Shamu is out LOL!!!
> He would love a cessna airplane ride. He  loves airplanes!



One more thing to look into...that would be cheaper than Discovery Cove...

Dolphins In Depth tour at Epcot.  I believe you could just pay for him to do it and help him, maybe?  And I am not sure of the age limit...but something worth looking into.  They don't have to be able to swim to do it...the water is waist deep.  It is still expensive...being a dolphin swimming experience...but it is a lot more doable than Discovery Cove.

Backstage at Believe is a great option for seeing close up Shamu and learning about the killer whales.    Check my TR for info on that meal.  And it is not terribly expensive.  



kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks, Maroo!  I guess I was just confused.  I do follow Brigitte's CP and on there, Shannon did say that they are staying at AKL because GKTW is full, but here I did get the impression that AKL was their choice.  At any rate, I'm glad that it may not be the case afterall and that even if it is full, we may still have the option of going and staying somewhere else.  Didn't you do that on Lauren's trip?  Did she initially want to stay at GKTW, and how did she feel about not being able to, if (she) don't mind me asking?  We speak with Ali's wish granter again on the 5th, so I'll be sure to mention then that we are extremely limited in terms of when we can go and see what he has to say.



In Lauren's case, she was selected to be a part of Wish Flight...but then that fell through...so they had to put her offsite because GKTW was full...but it was really full because of Wish Flight (they bring in lots of families for that).

They had us somewhere...Port Orleans maybe?  I don't remember...but then they put us at The Contemporary - mainly because they wanted her on the monorail line for transportation purposes.  Lauren is not the only person in her family with significant medical issues, so sometimes William had to go back to the room so the monorail resort was a good thing.  



Joanna71985 said:


> Hey everyone. I hope it's ok if I pop in here from time to time.  I am currently on the College Program in FL, and I am planning on volunteering at GKTW. I think it would be a good experience.



Of course!!  Awesome that you are going to be volunteering at GKTW and College Program sounds so awesome!


----------



## pnutallergymom

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks, Maroo!  I guess I was just confused.  I do follow Brigitte's CP and on there, Shannon did say that they are staying at AKL because GKTW is full, but here I did get the impression that AKL was their choice.  At any rate, I'm glad that it may not be the case afterall and that even if it is full, we may still have the option of going and staying somewhere else.  Didn't you do that on Lauren's trip?  Did she initially want to stay at GKTW, and how did she feel about not being able to, if (she) don't mind me asking?  We speak with Ali's wish granter again on the 5th, so I'll be sure to mention then that we are extremely limited in terms of when we can go and see what he has to say.
> 
> Hey Kelly,
> 
> I'm sorry if I confused you.  We did request to stay on site at Disney...and after our local chapter made the arrangements, they told us that GKTW was full for that week anyways....but, who knows whether that is actually true or not..I LOVE our wish granters, but we have had some issues with people in the main branch and ALOT of confusing information.  Its kind of been a mess.  Don't forget though, our school vacation is a week later than yours too.  So they may have plenty of room the week before if the info I was given was accurate to begin with!!!  How is Ali feeling??


----------



## kellyw8863

pnutallergymom said:


> kellyw8863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Maroo!  I guess I was just confused.  I do follow Brigitte's CP and on there, Shannon did say that they are staying at AKL because GKTW is full, but here I did get the impression that AKL was their choice.  At any rate, I'm glad that it may not be the case afterall and that even if it is full, we may still have the option of going and staying somewhere else.  Didn't you do that on Lauren's trip?  Did she initially want to stay at GKTW, and how did she feel about not being able to, if (she) don't mind me asking?  We speak with Ali's wish granter again on the 5th, so I'll be sure to mention then that we are extremely limited in terms of when we can go and see what he has to say.
> 
> Hey Kelly,
> 
> I'm sorry if I confused you.  We did request to stay on site at Disney...and after our local chapter made the arrangements, they told us that GKTW was full for that week anyways....but, who knows whether that is actually true or not..I LOVE our wish granters, but we have had some issues with people in the main branch and ALOT of confusing information.  Its kind of been a mess.  Don't forget though, our school vacation is a week later than yours too.  So they may have plenty of room the week before if the info I was given was accurate to begin with!!!  How is Ali feeling??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!  I don't know why I got all freaked out over it.  Like I said earlier, we don't even have confirmed plans!  Ali's feeling okay.  The culture came back negative, but her cough is definitely picking up.  I hope that 2010 is a better year for you all!
Click to expand...


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Even though I would be hugely disappointed if we couldn't stay at GKTW, would there still be an option for us to go that week if we were willing to stay somewhere else?  And, if we ended up having to stay somewhere else, how do they work meals?  I do find it odd that I'm getting so stressed about a trip we don't even have booked yet



I know ever chapter is different, and you already know what MAW of MA gave us for an expense check and we still paid about about $1,000 extra out of pocket ( we also had my sister and my older stepson with us, so we did help with their meals) We did find it made a huge help eating at GKTW, for example, Ice cream is free...at the parks, you pay $6.00 for a disney bar and they take too bites and melts or they are full...and soda is free...at the parks, your looking at $5.00 for small soda....so yes if your staying there it comes in good. Staying off site, would require at least 20 mins one way to any given Disney park or resorts. So I would think staying off property would cost a family more than if they stayed at GKTW. 

I would not worry about...I think everything will be fine in getting into GKTW during April. Keep in mind, in 2009 they opened up a WHOLE new section of Villas....so I think you will be good...


----------



## Joanna71985

maroo said:


> Of course!!  Awesome that you are going to be volunteering at GKTW and College Program sounds so awesome!



Thank you! 

The College Program is a great experience. I've had a blast down here in FL.


----------



## dmbfan

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey everyone. I hope it's ok if I pop in here from time to time.  I am currently on the College Program in FL, and I am planning on volunteering at GKTW. I think it would be a good experience.



 Awesome. We are a returning wish family, and we are volunteering during our Disney Trip next month for 2 nights, and we are just so super excitied. If we lived in FL, I would be a regular for sure...

Do you know when your going to volunteer?


----------



## Joanna71985

dmbfan said:


> Awesome. We are a returning wish family, and we are volunteering during our Disney Trip next month for 2 nights, and we are just so super excitied. If we lived in FL, I would be a regular for sure...
> 
> Do you know when your going to volunteer?



There is a van for CPs that goes over on Sun and Wed evenings. So it would be either one of those 2 evenings.


----------



## dmbfan

Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The College Program is a great experience. I've had a blast down here in FL.



Was seeing in your siggy that you will be working at Toy Story and The Great Movie Ride at HS... I can not tell you HOW MANY people we saw at the parks that worked as CM, and than also volunteered at GKTW...My son thought it was SOOO cool that one of the guys that walked you to your elevator at the Tower of Terror as volunteered at the ice cream place at GKTW, so everytime Jake saw him, he had a hunderd and one questions for him about the TOT...

Maybe you will see us when we are there next month. We all LOVE the Toy Story Ride and the Great Movie ride as well......and Toy Story I knew we will do more than once since that is my husbands favorite ride..


----------



## dmbfan

Joanna71985 said:


> There is a van for CPs that goes over on Sun and Wed evenings. So it would be either one of those 2 evenings.



We will be there on the Sunday, the 21st of Feb, from 5-9pm in the castle of miracles, this is my son's favorite place...if your there, please stop in there. He loves this board...so he will be so happy to see someone from the Dis boards... We are so lucky that our family, ( the four of us) will be able to volunteer...we just can not wait...now I just have to make sure I do not get teary eyed when we get there...which I am sure I will...


----------



## Joanna71985

dmbfan said:


> Was seeing in your siggy that you will be working at Toy Story and The Great Movie Ride at HS... I can not tell you HOW MANY people we saw at the parks that worked as CM, and than also volunteered at GKTW...My son thought it was SOOO cool that one of the guys that walked you to your elevator at the Tower of Terror as volunteered at the ice cream place at GKTW, so everytime Jake saw him, he had a hunderd and one questions for him about the TOT...
> 
> Maybe you will see us when we are there next month. We all LOVE the Toy Story Ride and the Great Movie ride as well......and Toy Story I knew we will do more than once since that is my husbands favorite ride..



I will be at the Great Movie Ride in Feb. So I will keep my eyes open for you. 



dmbfan said:


> We will be there on the Sunday, the 21st of Feb, from 5-9pm in the castle of miracles, this is my son's favorite place...if your there, please stop in there. He loves this board...so he will be so happy to see someone from the Dis boards... We are so lucky that our family, ( the four of us) will be able to volunteer...we just can not wait...now I just have to make sure I do not get teary eyed when we get there...which I am sure I will...



Awsome! If I happen to be off that day, I will definitely stop by.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi everyone!  Happy New Year!!

I just wanted to toss this out there to any of the families who are extending their wish trips or for those who are looking for an extra day in the parks.

Disney's promotion this year is Give a Day, Get a Day.  You can sign up for a volunteer organization and for each person in your familiy that participates, you get a free day at any Disney Park.  Children are able to participate, but have to be at least 6.

I just signed my family up for one in our area that can actually be done at home.  It is making a donation box for Lil MDG's.  All you have to do is decorate a shoe box, take pictures of your family completeing the project, and make a small donation to Jayme's Fund (there is no minimum).  It is super easy, and for a good cause.  I know my kids will love doing this!!

Just wanted to let you know.  I forgot to copy the link, but it is on the main Disney site and all you have to do is put your zip code in and the opportunities in your area will pop up!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Hi Joanna! I didn't know that you were being transferred. Congrats!

A lot of CMs volunteer at GKTW. As Joanna mentioned, the CPs take a van two days a week. That is how I first got involved, and then I started doing it on my own since I had a car. It's a great place to volunteer.

For those who are thinking of volunteering on trips: They do give you a free meal per shift. You can either eat at the Gingerbread House _or_ the Ice Cream Palace. So you may want to consider that in your plans.


----------



## dmbfan

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Hi Joanna! I didn't know that you were being transferred. Congrats!
> 
> A lot of CMs volunteer at GKTW. As Joanna mentioned, the CPs take a van two days a week. That is how I first got involved, and then I started doing it on my own since I had a car. It's a great place to volunteer.
> 
> For those who are thinking of volunteering on trips: They do give you a free meal per shift. You can either eat at the Gingerbread House _or_ the Ice Cream Palace. So you may want to consider that in your plans.



Thank you, I had no idea....


----------



## yinyanggirls

pnutallergymom said:


> I just wanted to toss this out there to any of the families who are extending their wish trips or for those who are looking for an extra day in the parks.
> 
> Disney's promotion this year is Give a Day, Get a Day.  You can sign up for a volunteer organization and for each person in your familiy that participates, you get a free day at any Disney Park.  Children are able to participate, but have to be at least 6.



Good idea to share that here. I have been waiting for them to release the list of opportunities and then got busy yesterday and forgot to check. When I went on tonight the very few places listed in my area were already "taken". They showed 0 volunteers needed. I was pretty disappointed. 

There was one available to work in the Girl Scout cookie warehouse for 8 hrs. I wouldn't mind doing that, but it would cost me more to pay the babysitter (volunteers have to be 14+ and my girls wouldn't make it through 8 hrs anyway). I looked in CA where my parents live and saw TONS of opportunities. There was one to give blood. How easy! Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Regarding GKTW being "full". Phoebe was approved for her wish August 1st 2009. We didn't meet her Wish granter until the end of Sept. We took a week to try to decide between the cruise and GKTW/WDW. When we called her to say GKTW, it took weeks to hear back from her again. We requested to go in Feb, during Phoebe's school break. Weeks later she called to say they had too many families and were "full" through March and we needed to request dates after that. In the meantime, I had joined the DISboards and read about families who were just barely getting wishes approved and dates for Dec, Jan, Feb and March. It was just our chapter that had a waiting list of families to go there. So while I was told Feb was out, other families were getting dates in Feb and even earlier. So don't try to guess your dates off of anyone else, unless they are in the same chapter, but even then...
I'm not complaining about our dates. I don't mind taking Phoebe out of school and DH is able to go anytime. I was just surprised by how far out our trip needed to be reserved when others seemed to happen so quickly!


----------



## SueM in MN

Besides the differences in local MAW, there are other reasons that might make a difference in dates being assigned. A few things I can think of include someone may have needed to cancel just as a new wish came in - the new wish may get that earlier date, even though it was not available when someone made a wish earlier. Trips may also be scheduled around medical treatments or condition - someone who is able to wait may get a later date.


----------



## Sandy321

another lurker - just wanted to add about the Give a Day opportunity - 

Project Linus - making blankets that go to hospitals.  (this is something dd and I do once a month at our church)  but the link was for a different chapter - (and a child of 6 can volunteer!) I signed up and contacted thru email and we are all set!  They are only requiring 1 fleece blanket per volunteer (which seems very small - at our church each person can complete 4 or 5 in a few hours! Some do knit, some crochet the ends of the blankets - that takes a bit more time)


----------



## momma_mouse

We leave in 20 short days.  I've started planning a little.  That's where you come in.  We have no (zero, zilch, notta) money of our own to spend on Sloan's trip.  It will be funded entirely by Dream Factory.  I have no idea how much our expense check will be so I'm going to plan like it's not much.  

This shouldn't be a problem for us as our last trip we only spent around $200 out of pocket.  (We were on the DDP!)  That was for tips and a couple of things the dining plan did not cover as well as like $75 in souvenirs.  

Right now, I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do about meals.  Obviously, no DDP this time.  I plan on going to Wal-Mart to buy water, juice boxes, snacks, etc when we get there.  I know that will save us a ton as we did that last time.  We will eat breakfast at GKTW everyday.  We won't eat lunch there except for days 1 and 7.  Isn't there somewhere you can grab a lunch at to take with you? Or did I make that up in my own little mind?  LOL!  If so, we will totally do that as we plan on taking a cooler in anyway.  We will eat dinner at GKTW if we are there.  I'm sure we will have a couple of late nights and need to eat out.  

What I'm wondering is about grabbing things at GKTW and taking with us.  Also, good cheap places to eat in the parks?  Cheap or not, we will be eating at Flame Tree BBQ in AK for lunch one day.  Other than that, I have nothing figured out.  What's a cheap place at US/IOA?  I do plan to pack PB&J one day.  

Any other tips for saving money?


----------



## momma_mouse

I have another question regarding rides and height requirements.  Do they make their stick a little taller to compensate for shoes, or is it just 40 inches?  Sloan is 38 1/2 inches without shoes and is really wanting to ride test track.  I have no doubt he's 40 with shoes, but didn't know if that would work out or not.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

It will be exactly 40 and shoes will have been taken into account when they made the height requirement.

I don't know about Disney, but when I worked at Worlds of Fun we were not allowed to measure kids if they were wearing shoes that were taller than an inch. We had to make them take them off. They could switch shoes with another member of their party. Typically the kinds of shoes we are talking about are heelies (even without the wheels), anything with a heel, or the very thick soled flip flops. Normal tennis shoes we never had a problem with.

If he wants to ride it, go first thing in the morning. As you walk around the parks all day, kids can lose half an inch or more in height as the fluid in their spine compresses. This is why my theme park gives out wrist bands. That way at the end of the day if the kid is close (within a quarter of an inch) we can give it to them. Without it we have to say no. Disney does not do this, so you will want to go as early as possible if you are not certain that he will make up.

You will want to prepare him for the possibility that he is too short. Believe me, we do not like turning people away, but it is a safety issue. There is nothing I hated more than when the parents, kids, or other guests yelled at us over the height check. We will do everything we can if your kid is close, but in the end, if they don't meet the height we cannot let them on.

Some additional tips for height checks:
-As I said, go early if he's going to be close
-Have your child stand straight and tall and make sure they are not tilting their head
-Have them take a deep breath in, I can't count the number of kids I have height checked who made it by a deep breath
-Wear normal tennis shoes. Flip flops are thinner soled and are not good for kids who are close to the line. Don't try to get shoes that are extra thick as they may ask him to take them off and it will just defeat the purpose.

Sorry it's so long, can you tell this is something I am passionate about after being a lead at a rollercoaster?


----------



## maroo

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Hi Joanna! I didn't know that you were being transferred. Congrats!
> 
> A lot of CMs volunteer at GKTW. As Joanna mentioned, the CPs take a van two days a week. That is how I first got involved, and then I started doing it on my own since I had a car. It's a great place to volunteer.
> 
> For those who are thinking of volunteering on trips: They do give you a free meal per shift. You can either eat at the Gingerbread House _or_ the Ice Cream Palace. So you may want to consider that in your plans.



This is so awesome and makes me want to MOVE to Orlando!  

Wish families that have been guests of Give Kids the World (basically if you went through GKTW orientation) are welcome back at anytime after they have gone either to volunteer OR just to go and hang out and they are also given a free meal while they are there!   




yinyanggirls said:


> Regarding GKTW being "full". Phoebe was approved for her wish August 1st 2009. We didn't meet her Wish granter until the end of Sept. We took a week to try to decide between the cruise and GKTW/WDW. When we called her to say GKTW, it took weeks to hear back from her again. We requested to go in Feb, during Phoebe's school break. Weeks later she called to say they had too many families and were "full" through March and we needed to request dates after that. In the meantime, I had joined the DISboards and read about families who were just barely getting wishes approved and dates for Dec, Jan, Feb and March. It was just our chapter that had a waiting list of families to go there. So while I was told Feb was out, other families were getting dates in Feb and even earlier. So don't try to guess your dates off of anyone else, unless they are in the same chapter, but even then...
> I'm not complaining about our dates. I don't mind taking Phoebe out of school and DH is able to go anytime. I was just surprised by how far out our trip needed to be reserved when others seemed to happen so quickly!



This is a good point...things vary chapter to chapter and wish to wish, so I would just wait and see what the chapter folks say.  



Sandy321 said:


> another lurker - just wanted to add about the Give a Day opportunity -
> 
> Project Linus - making blankets that go to hospitals.  (this is something dd and I do once a month at our church)  but the link was for a different chapter - (and a child of 6 can volunteer!) I signed up and contacted thru email and we are all set!  They are only requiring 1 fleece blanket per volunteer (which seems very small - at our church each person can complete 4 or 5 in a few hours! Some do knit, some crochet the ends of the blankets - that takes a bit more time)



Woo Hoo Sandy!  Look at you posting on the Wish Trippers thread!

Do you have a link for this?  We need to do this for this coming year with Lisa so she can get some off of her ticket.  



momma_mouse said:


> We leave in 20 short days.  I've started planning a little.  That's where you come in.  We have no (zero, zilch, notta) money of our own to spend on Sloan's trip.  It will be funded entirely by Dream Factory.  I have no idea how much our expense check will be so I'm going to plan like it's not much.
> 
> This shouldn't be a problem for us as our last trip we only spent around $200 out of pocket.  (We were on the DDP!)  That was for tips and a couple of things the dining plan did not cover as well as like $75 in souvenirs.
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do about meals.  Obviously, no DDP this time.  I plan on going to Wal-Mart to buy water, juice boxes, snacks, etc when we get there.  I know that will save us a ton as we did that last time.  We will eat breakfast at GKTW everyday.  We won't eat lunch there except for days 1 and 7.  Isn't there somewhere you can grab a lunch at to take with you? Or did I make that up in my own little mind?  LOL!  If so, we will totally do that as we plan on taking a cooler in anyway.  We will eat dinner at GKTW if we are there.  I'm sure we will have a couple of late nights and need to eat out.
> 
> What I'm wondering is about grabbing things at GKTW and taking with us.  Also, good cheap places to eat in the parks?  Cheap or not, we will be eating at Flame Tree BBQ in AK for lunch one day.  Other than that, I have nothing figured out.  What's a cheap place at US/IOA?  I do plan to pack PB&J one day.
> 
> Any other tips for saving money?



Flame Tree is not too bad price-wise and the portions are HUGE...so you may want to take a look at the portions before you buy the food for your family.  I am a big eater and I could easily share some ribs!  

Otherwise I think you have GREAT ideas about saving some money for your trip!!  

Not sure on taking things from GKTW to eat?  You may want to ask when you get there to see what they can do to help you guys.  I am sure GKTW will do anything they can to help and I think you will get some spending money from Dream Factory, hopefully!



momma_mouse said:


> I have another question regarding rides and height requirements.  Do they make their stick a little taller to compensate for shoes, or is it just 40 inches?  Sloan is 38 1/2 inches without shoes and is really wanting to ride test track.  I have no doubt he's 40 with shoes, but didn't know if that would work out or not.



EB has some GREAT ideas about this...and toilet paper never hurts.    I really hate it when an older child that is just a bit short gets turned away from a ride...especially if their height is partially due to their disease process. 

But I totally agree with EB...go early, hold your breath and take some tall shoes that are not too obvious.  



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> It will be exactly 40 and shoes will have been taken into account when they made the height requirement.
> 
> I don't know about Disney, but when I worked at Worlds of Fun we were not allowed to measure kids if they were wearing shoes that were taller than an inch. We had to make them take them off. They could switch shoes with another member of their party. Typically the kinds of shoes we are talking about are heelies (even without the wheels), anything with a heel, or the very thick soled flip flops. Normal tennis shoes we never had a problem with.
> 
> If he wants to ride it, go first thing in the morning. As you walk around the parks all day, kids can lose half an inch or more in height as the fluid in their spine compresses. This is why my theme park gives out wrist bands. That way at the end of the day if the kid is close (within a quarter of an inch) we can give it to them. Without it we have to say no. Disney does not do this, so you will want to go as early as possible if you are not certain that he will make up.
> 
> You will want to prepare him for the possibility that he is too short. Believe me, we do not like turning people away, but it is a safety issue. There is nothing I hated more than when the parents, kids, or other guests yelled at us over the height check. We will do everything we can if your kid is close, but in the end, if they don't meet the height we cannot let them on.
> 
> Some additional tips for height checks:
> -As I said, go early if he's going to be close
> -Have your child stand straight and tall and make sure they are not tilting their head
> -Have them take a deep breath in, I can't count the number of kids I have height checked who made it by a deep breath
> -Wear normal tennis shoes. Flip flops are thinner soled and are not good for kids who are close to the line. Don't try to get shoes that are extra thick as they may ask him to take them off and it will just defeat the purpose.
> 
> Sorry it's so long, can you tell this is something I am passionate about after being a lead at a rollercoaster?



All of these are great tips!!


----------



## thatkid

momma_mouse said:


> We leave in 20 short days.  I've started planning a little.  That's where you come in.  We have no (zero, zilch, notta) money of our own to spend on Sloan's trip.  It will be funded entirely by Dream Factory.  I have no idea how much our expense check will be so I'm going to plan like it's not much.
> 
> This shouldn't be a problem for us as our last trip we only spent around $200 out of pocket.  (We were on the DDP!)  That was for tips and a couple of things the dining plan did not cover as well as like $75 in souvenirs.
> 
> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do about meals.  Obviously, no DDP this time.  I plan on going to Wal-Mart to buy water, juice boxes, snacks, etc when we get there.  I know that will save us a ton as we did that last time.  We will eat breakfast at GKTW everyday.  We won't eat lunch there except for days 1 and 7.  Isn't there somewhere you can grab a lunch at to take with you? Or did I make that up in my own little mind?  LOL!  If so, we will totally do that as we plan on taking a cooler in anyway.  We will eat dinner at GKTW if we are there.  I'm sure we will have a couple of late nights and need to eat out.
> 
> What I'm wondering is about grabbing things at GKTW and taking with us.  Also, good cheap places to eat in the parks?  Cheap or not, we will be eating at Flame Tree BBQ in AK for lunch one day.  Other than that, I have nothing figured out.  What's a cheap place at US/IOA?  I do plan to pack PB&J one day.
> 
> Any other tips for saving money?




We ate at Circus McGurkus in IOA. I'm not sure how cheap it was? Its a fast food type thing, so it shouldn't be too much.  I picked that one because the inside is awesome. We just sat there and watched the train go around the inside, haha.
We would go to the parks early morning (rope drop) and then go back to GKTW for dinner. We never ate lunch, we had big breakfasts at the gingerbread house, then ate there again when we came back. We did 2 full days (from morning until night) and just ate at the counter service places. We got 45.00 each for food per day, and I think my mom and I spent 20 per day. (i'm tube fed, but still eat some) I don't know how much this is helping or if im just rambling


----------



## kmparrish5

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you all for the info on the backpack/fluids.
> 
> I will be using our itenerary somewhat loosley. If GKTW is what they want to do more of then we will definately hang around there. I have never done an itinerary before  as we usually just go with the flow but I want to make somewhat of an itinerary b/c of so many special things we will get to do that we wont be able to do if we go back.



I will say that we did all of the Disney Parks.  However, we did not do Universal or Sea World.  We planned on doing either IOA or Sea World, but my kids chose to stay at GKTW instead.  We ended up spending 2 days at GKTW.  My kids loved being there.  
We live in Texas and were able to use our Sea World tickets 6 months after our trip.  We were even able to feed the dolphins in San Antonio.


----------



## momma_mouse

Thanks for the tips about the height restrictions.  Sloan's tennis shoes put him right about 40 inches. (I need to measure him for certain though.)  He has a pair of boots that do the same.  Now I've just got to spend the next 19days teaching him to stand up straight and take deep breaths.  So what's this toilet paper thing?  I'm guessing used the same way I was thinking of using a piece of cardboard?  LOL!


----------



## yinyanggirls

SueM in MN said:


> Besides the differences in local MAW, there are other reasons that might make a difference in dates being assigned. A few things I can think of include someone may have needed to cancel just as a new wish came in - the new wish may get that earlier date, even though it was not available when someone made a wish earlier. Trips may also be scheduled around medical treatments or condition - someone who is able to wait may get a later date.



All very good points, Sue. We've seen trippers here who had to reschedule at the last minute and hopefully someone else got to go in that time slot. 



momma_mouse said:


> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do about meals.
> 
> What I'm wondering is about grabbing things at GKTW and taking with us.  Also, good cheap places to eat in the parks?  Cheap or not, we will be eating at Flame Tree BBQ in AK for lunch one day.  Other than that, I have nothing figured out.  What's a cheap place at US/IOA?  I do plan to pack PB&J one day.
> 
> Any other tips for saving money?



I haven't been, so I could be wrong, but in all the TR's I've read I don't remember hearing about any "to-go" food at GKTW. They have the main restaurant, sandwiches etc at the ice cream parlor, pizza delivery, Boston Market "counter service" and the breakfast cart, but it sounds to me like you use a meal ticket for the meal they are currently serving. So say you are eating at the restaurant for breakfast, you can't turn around 10 minutes later and get sandwiches at the Ice cream parlor to take with you. I would have faith that your wish agency will cover you. It's smart to budget just in case, and if you do eat light it will just leave any leftover money for souvenirs!



kmparrish5 said:


> I will say that we did all of the Disney Parks.  However, we did not do Universal or Sea World.  We planned on doing either IOA or Sea World, but my kids chose to stay at GKTW instead.  We ended up spending 2 days at GKTW.  My kids loved being there.
> We live in Texas and were able to use our Sea World tickets 6 months after our trip.  We were even able to feed the dolphins in San Antonio.



Hmm, interesting possibility for the Sea World tix, Kristy. We could conceivably use ours in CA when go visit the grands. Something to think about!


----------



## momma_mouse

Working on more planning...

Can someone tell me more about the birthday party at GKTW?  What about family fun night?  And the Princesses and Pirates party?  I'm trying to figure out which nights we're going to watch the fireworks at Disney.  

Is Twinkle Hope's Teat Party fun?  I'm thinking that might be something my 6 year old DD would love.


----------



## maroo

momma_mouse said:


> Thanks for the tips about the height restrictions.  Sloan's tennis shoes put him right about 40 inches. (I need to measure him for certain though.)  He has a pair of boots that do the same.  Now I've just got to spend the next 19days teaching him to stand up straight and take deep breaths.  So what's this toilet paper thing?  I'm guessing used the same way I was thinking of using a piece of cardboard?  LOL!



Well...

There was a story about a boy - a true story - and I really wish I could get it all right...but I won't...Here it the short version...

A man and his son were waiting outside Space Mountain when another boy and his father were walking up to Space Mountain.  The child seemed distressed and the man started talking to the father of the distressed child.  Turns out the child was *really* wanting to ride Space Mountain.  The situation for the child was this this was his Wish Trip and his prognosis was very poor, so this would be his last chance to ride Space Mountain. 

They were thinking he would be a bit too short, but were ready to go try...when the man talking to them said to follow him.  They walked into the men's bathroom and stuffed toilet paper in the child's shoes.  

That wish child rode Space Mountain that day...and the man has never been the same.  He single-handedly raised over $10,000 for Lou Mongello's Dream Team that sends Wish Kids to Disney World.  And told this story at Magic Meets 2009.

So...I think...in certain circumstances...stuffing shoes with toilet paper is totally approrpriate.    But only on a wish trip with an older child with a poor prognosis...of course.  I _really_ am not an advocate for totally disregarding safety rules at Disney - they are there for a reason... but it was his last chance to ride.


----------



## dmbfan

Jake meet the height requirements for Rock-n-Roller coaster, but I was so nervous cause he so skinny that I was still had my hand on his lap the whole ride...

My daughter on the hand is on the shorter side ( still taller than Jake) than kids her age, and there were a couple of rides that I choose she not go on when we were at IOA. She was not happy with me, but some of the rollercoaster really whip you around and I was just to nervous.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I have been trying to post a new thread on our wish trip report but I am not being allowed to do so....I have no idea why?  I am going to finish it up in the next few days on Savvy's COTA site though.

Maroo --- THANK YOU for the photopass code --- I am going to work on editing today and hopefully get it done!!!

Bargain of the day ---- Snapfish has 50 prints for a penny a piece...thought I share for those who have a ton of picture to print.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

Sandy321 said:


> another lurker - just wanted to add about the Give a Day opportunity -
> 
> Project Linus - making blankets that go to hospitals.  (this is something dd and I do once a month at our church)  but the link was for a different chapter - (and a child of 6 can volunteer!) I signed up and contacted thru email and we are all set!  They are only requiring 1 fleece blanket per volunteer (which seems very small - at our church each person can complete 4 or 5 in a few hours! Some do knit, some crochet the ends of the blankets - that takes a bit more time)




The only blankets that Savvy has our "Special" blankets that she received at the hospital...one is a project Linus blanket...we will be keeping them forever!  It really does mean a great deal to cover up your child with a regular blanket rather then those hospital ones...Thank you for this!


----------



## Savannah's Mami

maroo said:


> You guys are not going to have a problem with this on a wish trip with Universal - you don't wait in line there - you are escorted to the back door of the attraction and taken right on, so no worries there.



Universal was amazing!  Not only did we not wait in lines but when we asked a team lead a simple question about where to find Dora she told us and then proceeded to escort us through all of the attractions!  We cut from one park to the other through backdoors as not to miss the Grinchmas show....they were so kind!!  Savvy fell in love with Spiderman...I went to buy her a spiderman stuffed toy and she gave us her discount ... I told her it was not necessary (I did not want her to get in any trouble)...she said we were just a "nice family" and SHE was the lucky one!


----------



## livndisney

Savannah's Mami said:


> The only blankets that Savvy has our "Special" blankets that she received at the hospital...one is a project Linus blanket...we will be keeping them forever!  It really does mean a great deal to cover up your child with a regular blanket rather then those hospital ones...Thank you for this!



hummmm do I see an Elmo quilt is Savvy's future?


----------



## dmbfan

Sandy321 said:


> another lurker - just wanted to add about the Give a Day opportunity -
> 
> Project Linus - making blankets that go to hospitals.  (this is something dd and I do once a month at our church)  but the link was for a different chapter - (and a child of 6 can volunteer!) I signed up and contacted thru email and we are all set!  They are only requiring 1 fleece blanket per volunteer (which seems very small - at our church each person can complete 4 or 5 in a few hours! Some do knit, some crochet the ends of the blankets - that takes a bit more time)



Ohh someone made my son a Spiderman blanket from the "project Linus" and this blanket and his Wish Pillow go everwhere he goes... and he is 9 years old... I am sure Jake will still be sleeping with these items for many more years to come, and it is ok with me...


----------



## Savannah's Mami

livndisney said:


> hummmm do I see an Elmo quilt is Savvy's future?


You are too cute!  If she gets an Elmo blanket she won't SLEEP!  She has way toooooo much to tell Elmo!

I ordered some prints last night of our year so I can create the scrapbook for our donor angel's family...I realized that the majority of the pictures are of her with Elmo.  I am looking forward to writing to them and letting them know all about how Savvy met the princesses and her ROCKSTAR Elmo!


----------



## Joanna71985

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Hi Joanna! I didn't know that you were being transferred. Congrats!
> 
> A lot of CMs volunteer at GKTW. As Joanna mentioned, the CPs take a van two days a week. That is how I first got involved, and then I started doing it on my own since I had a car. It's a great place to volunteer.
> 
> For those who are thinking of volunteering on trips: They do give you a free meal per shift. You can either eat at the Gingerbread House _or_ the Ice Cream Palace. So you may want to consider that in your plans.



Thanks Jessi!


----------



## pacrosby

momma_mouse said:


> Right now, I'm trying to figure out what we are going to do about meals.  Obviously, no DDP this time.  I plan on going to Wal-Mart to buy water, juice boxes, snacks, etc when we get there.  I know that will save us a ton as we did that last time.  We will eat breakfast at GKTW everyday.  We won't eat lunch there except for days 1 and 7.  Isn't there somewhere you can grab a lunch at to take with you? Or did I make that up in my own little mind?  LOL!  If so, we will totally do that as we plan on taking a cooler in anyway.  We will eat dinner at GKTW if we are there.  I'm sure we will have a couple of late nights and need to eat out.
> 
> What I'm wondering is about grabbing things at GKTW and taking with us.  Also, good cheap places to eat in the parks?  Cheap or not, we will be eating at Flame Tree BBQ in AK for lunch one day.  Other than that, I have nothing figured out.  What's a cheap place at US/IOA?  I do plan to pack PB&J one day.
> 
> Any other tips for saving money?



I just wanted to jump in here quick.  We found that when we ordered food from Katie's Kitchen we ended up with leftovers galore (unfortunately we threw alot of food out at the end of the week).  So you  might just find that you could create some lunches from your leftovers.  Just something to keep in mind.

Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607

Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## maroo

I have not caught up on this thread..

But I am asking you guys to pray for us.

This could be an ice storm for our area and with the very cold (in the TEENS) temps coming our way afterward, it could be a major problem for us.

Please pray for my friends - that they would all make good preparatory decisions - some are even planning to leave town.

I am heading to Orlando (unless my friends want me to stick around).


----------



## alizesmom

Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen




 Oh my that is wonderful to hear! wow that just melts my heart. What a wonderful caseworker and  Wish organizers. I am so happy to read this!


----------



## Momofwishkid

alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen



That is great news!  Im so happy it's going to work out and the whole family will get to experience this trip. It's getting soo close!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Hurray!!!!!! What a great caseworker to take the time to get things in order. We've had great ones and the other kind as well. So happy this one was a great one!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## dmbfan

alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen




Oh this is wonderful news... Amazing what a little magic can do ..

All will go well, and your whole family will enjoy this wonderful MAW trip..


----------



## yinyanggirls

maroo said:


> This could be an ice storm for our area and with the very cold (in the TEENS) temps coming our way afterward, it could be a major problem for us.
> 
> Please pray for my friends - that they would all make good preparatory decisions - some are even planning to leave town.
> 
> I am heading to Orlando (unless my friends want me to stick around).



Wow, Mary, that looks like a pretty serious storm! I remember the ice storms we got in North TX. There was one coming the night we got Tessa from the hospital. That should have told me something! LOL Anyway, of course you and your friends will be in our prayers. Please update when you can!


----------



## SueM in MN

kellyw8863 said:


> I know we could probably do it pretty quickly, but part of my dilemma is that the morning seems to be the best time to see the animals, yet I think she would love the parade in the afternoon.  But, I have also read that it is hot, hot, hot there, or at least it feels that much hotter than any of the other parks.  That worries me, as she'll just wilt.  I think that's something that we'll just have to play by ear.  Worst case scenario, we will have more time to spend at GKTW!


We have been to AK at different times. My DD does not do well early in the morning, so when we have been with her, we don't get there early. 
When DH and I have taken trips without the kids, we have gotten there when the park opens. 
So, we have seen the park at different times and found lots of animals early and late. In fact, this October, on a late morning ride on the Safari, we saw the lions very well. Usually, you see nothing or just the top of the lions' backs. This time, we actually saw the male lion with his head up so you could see the whole lion. Our 'worst' safari was an early morning because fog interfered with being able to see the animals.
We try to watch the weather and spend the coolest day at AK.
The parade is cute and the handicapped viewing areas are mostly shaded. They are marked on the park maps - check the locations out early in the day so you can find the best location for you.


thatkid said:


> Just wanted to say that Islands of adventure at universal is amazing. We spent the day at seuss landing, from 9am-ish until 5ish.
> There's tons of stuff to do there, maybe not a whole days worth, but at least a couple of hours. and sea world is awesome, but if your kiddo's aren't into animals much you might skip it? I loved the shows and feeding the dolphins, though.  (sea world & seuss landing were my favs- over disney!)


This is a link to Universal's Rider's Guide for Guests with Disabilities. It has a lot of very specific information, starting with height requirements and going on about what skills/abilities you need to go on the attractions. There are some more links to Universal information in post #9 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread. (There is a link in my signature to that thread).
Post #10 of that thread includes information about SeaWorld, including this link to a place where you can download SeaWorld's Disability Guidebook.


momma_mouse said:


> We're flying out January 23rd at 8am.
> 
> We've got a lot of stuff to take, but none of it too big.  I think all of it will fit in a carry on.  We have Cambell's special formula as well as Sloan's syringes, lancets, test stips, extra insulin, extra meter just in case.  All of that is stuff we will need on the plane with us anyway.  Yws, we will have an over abundance on the plane, but no sense in shipping it when they are going to have to go through part of it anyway.


Just in case you were not aware, the medical equipment you carry on will not count toward your carry on allowance as long as it contains just medical equipment and supplies.


maroo said:


> I have not caught up on this thread..
> 
> But I am asking you guys to pray for us.
> 
> This could be an ice storm for our area and with the very cold (in the TEENS) temps coming our way afterward, it could be a major problem for us.
> 
> Please pray for my friends - that they would all make good preparatory decisions - some are even planning to leave town.
> 
> I am heading to Orlando (unless my friends want me to stick around).


Prayers sent.
It is bitter cold up here in Minnesota, but at least we are prepared for it.


alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen


----------



## momma_mouse

Maroo, where do you live?  I hope you don't end up with ice.  We're supposed to get snow, but no one knows how much as of now.  I normally wouldn't get into the hype of it all, but after last years ice storm and now having a child with special health needs, I ran to the store tonight.  We've got extra milk, eggs, bread and peanut butter so we'll be good for several days if need be.  I hope the weather is nice to you.


----------



## pipersmom

alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen





Karen..that is so completely wonderful! I'm so glad the whole family is getting to go on the trip! I'm so excited for you..only a few more days!!!


----------



## maroo

kmparrish5 said:


> I will say that we did all of the Disney Parks.  However, we did not do Universal or Sea World.  We planned on doing either IOA or Sea World, but my kids chose to stay at GKTW instead.  We ended up spending 2 days at GKTW.  My kids loved being there.
> We live in Texas and were able to use our Sea World tickets 6 months after our trip.  We were even able to feed the dolphins in San Antonio.



This is a great tip about using those Sea World tickets!  



Savannah's Mami said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!  I have been trying to post a new thread on our wish trip report but I am not being allowed to do so....I have no idea why?  I am going to finish it up in the next few days on Savvy's COTA site though.
> 
> Maroo --- THANK YOU for the photopass code --- I am going to work on editing today and hopefully get it done!!!
> 
> Bargain of the day ---- Snapfish has 50 prints for a penny a piece...thought I share for those who have a ton of picture to print.



I bet this is because they have locked the thread...send OhMari (I think that is right) a PM and let her know you would like to work on it and to please open it back up - they will do that with no problem!  

They go through and "close" inactive threads every now and then...and sometimes they accidently close one that is not quite done yet. 

I had an issue with one of the PhotoPass codes that I had...I think I gave 1 code to TWO families...so if yours does not work, don't panic...just PM me and I can get you a new one!    But it should be fine...I think it is solved.  



alizesmom said:


> Talk about miracles in the making. Our foster agency supervisor found out that Charlie was staying home with B instead of going on the MAW trip. She got together with B's CYS caseworker and MAW and they performed a little magic. Barring unforseen things, all 4 of us hit GKTW on Saturday!!!!!!    Karen



Oh that is GREAT news!

I am still planning on seeing you guys there!!!  Call me when you land and get settled and I will call you guys when I am at GKTW if I have not heard from you so that I can meet up with you guys.  



yinyanggirls said:


> Wow, Mary, that looks like a pretty serious storm! I remember the ice storms we got in North TX. There was one coming the night we got Tessa from the hospital. That should have told me something! LOL Anyway, of course you and your friends will be in our prayers. Please update when you can!



Yeah...they are NOT fun.  

So far they are saying it all depends on a degree or two of temperature in the upper atmosphere and on the surface...but there is a lot of uncertainty!

Either way...I am leaving TODAY to go to Disney - driving instead of flying...just didn't want to take the chance on the flight being canceled.



momma_mouse said:


> Maroo, where do you live?  I hope you don't end up with ice.  We're supposed to get snow, but no one knows how much as of now.  I normally wouldn't get into the hype of it all, but after last years ice storm and now having a child with special health needs, I ran to the store tonight.  We've got extra milk, eggs, bread and peanut butter so we'll be good for several days if need be.  I hope the weather is nice to you.



I live just north of Jackson, MS.  We are right at the line between heavy rain and heavy ice...  It all depends on a degree or two of temperature...maybe it will stay warm enough to just get rain.  If we get that much FREEZING rain......it will be a MESS.  

I went to the store for Lauren and her family last night.  Lisa was really busy and wasn't going to make it...they may not need the stuff if it misses us...but it is good to have it if it hits us.  

We will see!  Keep an eye out on the news for central MS - if you don't hear about us...that is probably good.  Prayers are a great help!


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  Wonderful to see how this thread and community keeps going strong...Volume 3 already!  Thanks to Maroo and all the Wish Trip families who keep it alive...must pause to swallow back guilt for never having finished our trip report...but I do check and I'm happy to chime in when I think I have info of value to add!  

Our big news is...we're going back to WDW!!!  We have twin boys (now 11), and we enjoyed Mark's magical Wish Trip last November.  Mark and Douglas were born >3 months prematurely and Mark has cerebral palsy and some related medical issues.  Life has been very busy then...a major renovation to make our house accessible for Mark, significant health issues for my mother, seeking out schools for the boys after they graduate (from Grade 6) this spring (we're exploring private schools, so they prepared for and wrote the SSATs, lots of tours, applications and interviews), H1N1 for all of us and my mother (Mark was first to come down with it just 2 days before they opened up the vaccine clinics for high risk individuals here!). Thank goodness for Tamiflu!  We stayed out of hospital, with the exception of my mother, who contracted pneumonia - although she is still weak, 2 months later, she's OK...well, except for the dementia but that's another story!

So what have we planned?   We're planning our first trip to the Polynesian!!! Douglas and Mark are supposed to be going on a 3 day outdoor education trip at the end of February. Now this might be lovely in some parts of the world, but we live in Toronto, Ontario...and February can be cold and snowy! With the combination of snow, ice, and cold, accessibility and health issues were going to make this quite a challenge, so we made the only sensible decision...We're going to miss the trip and go to WDW!!! My hubby is not able to join us, so I am taking the boys, and their shared best friend. That way our able-bodied boy has a friend to ride with while I ride with Mark.

Yes, that's me and three, count 'em,  three 11 year old boys..including a wheelchair!

This is the 3rd WDW and 4th Disney trip for the boys. We've had a WDW trip staying at the Grand Floridian, a Disneyland Grand Californian trip, a Wish Trip (stayed at Give Kids the World and a few days on our own back at the GF...it was all absolutely magical) and now this trip. The prices at the GF were $$$$$ and I wanted to stay club level because that makes it easier for us, and is a lovely treat. Our travel agent priced out options and recommended the Poly, in the Hawaii building and that's what we're doing!  

Club level means that breakfast is included, makes it easy in the morning, and we can take some fruit for snack in the parks. (And yes, we'll still get a Mickey bar or two!) At WDW we often eat "dinner" at lunch time so we all get a longer break - helps with Mark's stamina.  In the club lounge at the hotel, there are also evening (5-7 p.m.) snacks.  These can almost become dinner if you have a big meal at lunch and aren't big eaters.  I'll supplement for us all from the counter service place in the hotel...or the sushi bar, we all enjoy sushi! There's lots of CMs to help, and oh yeah...drinks of all kinds, to suit every age...soda, lemonade, juice etc for the boys...a nice glass of wine for me!  It costs more, but will help me maintain my sanity and enjoy the time with the boys.  

We won't feel the outpouring of affection and support we did at GKTW, but I am sure we'll be taken care of and have a good time.

The boys and I will be there from February 21-28th. We've got ADRs for some of our favourite places and some new ones too. I think the boys will really enjoy the theming at the Poly, although they love the GF too. I love the convenience of the monorail!

I'll check out this thread to see if there are any families on Wish trips while we are there.  We won't have our own transportation, so I don't think we can make it back to GKTW, which is a shame...but a reason for another trip in the future!  The boys are very keen on seeing the Harry Potter area at Universal once it is open, so I suspect we'll go again sometime down the road.

I'm so pleased to be going back, relieved Mark (and Douglas and friend Max) will get extended outdoors time as he is cooped up too much of the winter (it's one of the reasons we all ski) and will be able to get around the hotel etc in his walker...so much nicer than the slush around here right now.

And the boys...well they are SO excited!  And, they are working very, very hard to not show it too much at school - none of their classmates are very excited about their own outdoor education plans.  They'd rather be going with us!!!

Sorry for the novel...I just had to tell you all!!!
Yippee!!!
Alison


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Hello!  Wonderful to see how this thread and community keeps going strong...Volume 3 already!  Thanks to Maroo and all the Wish Trip families who keep it alive...must pause to swallow back guilt for never having finished our trip report...but I do check and I'm happy to chime in when I think I have info of value to add!
> 
> Please don't feel any guilt!  I know your life was crazy as soon as you returned (and as you were leaving! )  Family first!
> 
> Our big news is...we're going back to WDW!!!  We have twin boys (now 11), and we enjoyed Mark's magical Wish Trip last November.  Mark and Douglas were born >3 months prematurely and Mark has cerebral palsy and some related medical issues.  Life has been very busy then...a major renovation to make our house accessible for Mark, significant health issues for my mother, seeking out schools for the boys after they graduate (from Grade 6) this spring (we're exploring private schools, so they prepared for and wrote the SSATs, lots of tours, applications and interviews), H1N1 for all of us and my mother (Mark was first to come down with it just 2 days before they opened up the vaccine clinics for high risk individuals here!). Thank goodness for Tamiflu!  We stayed out of hospital, with the exception of my mother, who contracted pneumonia - although she is still weak, 2 months later, she's OK...well, except for the dementia but that's another story!
> 
> Goodness!  I am so glad that your Mom is doing some better...so sorry about the dementia.
> 
> So what have we planned?   We're planning our first trip to the Polynesian!!! Douglas and Mark are supposed to be going on a 3 day outdoor education trip at the end of February. Now this might be lovely in some parts of the world, but we live in Toronto, Ontario...and February can be cold and snowy! With the combination of snow, ice, and cold, accessibility and health issues were going to make this quite a challenge, so we made the only sensible decision...We're going to miss the trip and go to WDW!!! My hubby is not able to join us, so I am taking the boys, and their shared best friend. That way our able-bodied boy has a friend to ride with while I ride with Mark.
> 
> AH!  That is awesome!!!
> 
> What a great idea!  Glad you are taking an extra person with you!  That will make things a lot easier!
> 
> Yes, that's me and three, count 'em,  three 11 year old boys..including a wheelchair!
> 
> Well...now that you put it THAT way.
> 
> This is the 3rd WDW and 4th Disney trip for the boys. We've had a WDW trip staying at the Grand Floridian, a Disneyland Grand Californian trip, a Wish Trip (stayed at Give Kids the World and a few days on our own back at the GF...it was all absolutely magical) and now this trip. The prices at the GF were $$$$$ and I wanted to stay club level because that makes it easier for us, and is a lovely treat. Our travel agent priced out options and recommended the Poly, in the Hawaii building and that's what we're doing!
> 
> That is so awesome!  I will be at the Poly that very next weekend!  (Not Club Level.   )
> 
> Club level means that breakfast is included, makes it easy in the morning, and we can take some fruit for snack in the parks. (And yes, we'll still get a Mickey bar or two!) At WDW we often eat "dinner" at lunch time so we all get a longer break - helps with Mark's stamina.  In the club lounge at the hotel, there are also evening (5-7 p.m.) snacks.  These can almost become dinner if you have a big meal at lunch and aren't big eaters.  I'll supplement for us all from the counter service place in the hotel...or the sushi bar, we all enjoy sushi! There's lots of CMs to help, and oh yeah...drinks of all kinds, to suit every age...soda, lemonade, juice etc for the boys...a nice glass of wine for me!  It costs more, but will help me maintain my sanity and enjoy the time with the boys.
> 
> This will be a GREAT help to you with the three boys!  Sounds like a great investment in your trip!
> 
> We won't feel the outpouring of affection and support we did at GKTW, but I am sure we'll be taken care of and have a good time.
> 
> I bet you will feel lots of magic your direction!
> 
> The boys and I will be there from February 21-28th. We've got ADRs for some of our favourite places and some new ones too. I think the boys will really enjoy the theming at the Poly, although they love the GF too. I love the convenience of the monorail!
> 
> The monorail...can't beat that!
> 
> I'll check out this thread to see if there are any families on Wish trips while we are there.  We won't have our own transportation, so I don't think we can make it back to GKTW, which is a shame...but a reason for another trip in the future!  The boys are very keen on seeing the Harry Potter area at Universal once it is open, so I suspect we'll go again sometime down the road.
> 
> Oh! I do hope you will get back to GKTW at some point.  I know getting a vehicle is a pain!
> 
> I'm so pleased to be going back, relieved Mark (and Douglas and friend Max) will get extended outdoors time as he is cooped up too much of the winter (it's one of the reasons we all ski) and will be able to get around the hotel etc in his walker...so much nicer than the slush around here right now.
> 
> And the boys...well they are SO excited!  And, they are working very, very hard to not show it too much at school - none of their classmates are very excited about their own outdoor education plans.  They'd rather be going with us!!!
> 
> Sorry for the novel...I just had to tell you all!!!
> Yippee!!!
> Alison



I am so glad you stopped by!


----------



## myasma

Mya and I are also going back to WDW during her birthday week in October. The 26th to Nov 1 to be exact.  We are staying at Pop century and have the deluxe plan. We will also be planning to stop back at GKTW on November 1 while we are down there to revisit Mya's star and have fun.  Unfortunately writing a pre trip report has not been as much fun this year since we dont have the wonderful wish trip families following. I have no subs nor responses.  I even added a link on my signature but still, nothing. I will say that our wish trip last year totally spoiled us and while I know it won't be the same am still trying to duplicate somethings. This time we will also be adding another little princess as I decided to take my 3 year old niece along.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Shardai, I'm sorry no one has subbed to your thread. I have just recently started reading more non-wish threads. It seemed like a lot when I first joined but I'm getting better at navigating this place. I just tried your link and it wasn't working. Is the DIS having trouble tonight or is the link broken for some reason? I'd love to check it out if I can find it....


----------



## yinyanggirls

Alison, how fun to be going back!!! We haven't even gone yet and I'm starting to think we will need to plan a return trip in the year or two after.


----------



## myasma

yinyanggirls said:


> Shardai, I'm sorry no one has subbed to your thread. I have just recently started reading more non-wish threads. It seemed like a lot when I first joined but I'm getting better at navigating this place. I just tried your link and it wasn't working. Is the DIS having trouble tonight or is the link broken for some reason? I'd love to check it out if I can find it....



Okay, I fixed the problem. It should work now. Thanks for going to check it out.


----------



## dmbfan

twinmum said:


> I'll check out this thread to see if there are any families on Wish trips while we are there.  We won't have our own transportation, so I don't think we can make it back to GKTW, which is a shame...but a reason for another trip in the future!



Yeah... We too are going back next month. We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter, which we are excitied about, but we decided to go back to GKTW and volunteer two evening shifts as a family during this trip. We do not have a car either, so we will take a cab or shuttle of some sort, still trying to see what would be cheaper, since we will be going back and forth 2 times. We can't wait.

I just hope the weather is good down there.... Enjoy and I hope you all have a wonderful trip back as well..


----------



## that's nice

Hey everyone!

I didn't realize that the old thread was closed. I was wondering why it wasn't showing up on my subbed threads. I'll be looking forward to trying to help or answer any questions I can on the new thread!

My DD3 was approved for a wish at the beginning of December and her granters are coming next Friday! I hope she wishes to goto Disney but we will see what happens.


----------



## yinyanggirls

that's nice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I didn't realize that the old thread was closed. I was wondering why it wasn't showing up on my subbed threads. I'll be looking forward to trying to help or answer any questions I can on the new thread!
> 
> My DD3 was approved for a wish at the beginning of December and her granters are coming next Friday! I hope she wishes to goto Disney but we will see what happens.



I didn't realize you guys hadn't been on a WISH trip yet. You sound so knowledgeable, I guess I just assumed.  I hope she chooses Disney too!


----------



## yinyanggirls

myasma said:


> Okay, I fixed the problem. It should work now. Thanks for going to check it out.



Found it! I subscribed! I don't know if I'll be any help since we've never been to the Magic Kingdom but I'll follow along.

I also think I missed your WISH TR. Not sure how I did that, 'cause I thought I read them all. I'll go and read that now.


----------



## twinmum

dmbfan said:


> Yeah... We too are going back next month. We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter, which we are excitied about, but we decided to go back to GKTW and volunteer two evening shifts as a family during this trip. We do not have a car either, so we will take a cab or shuttle of some sort, still trying to see what would be cheaper, since we will be going back and forth 2 times. We can't wait.
> 
> I just hope the weather is good down there.... Enjoy and I hope you all have a wonderful trip back as well..



That sounds like so much fun!  You know, I think I did read that you were going back and volunteering too.  Hmmmm.....  I would love to do that, but I think we should save it for a true family trip when my husband can come too.  He's still feeling badly that he won't be with us this time - missing a return visit to GKTW would make him sad. It might also be tougher with the 3 boys, including 1 who wasn't actually on the Wish trip.  

We are looking for ways to volunteer for the wish-granting organization that sponsored us, something we can do locally.  We may be creating gift bags for kids in hospital - we go to their warehouse and stuff tons of bags to be given out to kids in the ER and on the floors.

When are you there?

Also, if you figure out your transportation before you go, would you let me know how you're doing it?  That would be good to know, just in case.  I know the boys would love to visit GKTW!

Have a wonderful trip!
Alison


----------



## Momofwishkid

myasma said:


> Okay, I fixed the problem. It should work now. Thanks for going to check it out.



Im subbing right now! Cant wait to follow along with your planning and how exciting to be going back.


----------



## Momofwishkid

that's nice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I didn't realize that the old thread was closed. I was wondering why it wasn't showing up on my subbed threads. I'll be looking forward to trying to help or answer any questions I can on the new thread!
> 
> My DD3 was approved for a wish at the beginning of December and her granters are coming next Friday! I hope she wishes to goto Disney but we will see what happens.



 I hope she choses Disney too! Keep us updated and you will definetley have to start a PTR if she does chose Disney.


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> I didn't realize you guys hadn't been on a WISH trip yet. You sound so knowledgeable, I guess I just assumed.  I hope she chooses Disney too!


We have been to Disney a few times in the last few years. So I kinda know about different resorts, restaurants, and how things work. I've been following the Wish trippers thread for some time and I try to answer a question if I can. Some people are faster than me though and when I see an answer I know, usually someone has it answered already! 

I hope she choses Disney too... we'll see I guess.



Momofwishkid said:


> I hope she choses Disney too! Keep us updated and you will definetley have to start a PTR if she does chose Disney.



I will start a PTR if she does. There is a lot of GKTW info I don't know. I'm sure you all will be able to help me with it!


----------



## myasma

that's nice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I didn't realize that the old thread was closed. I was wondering why it wasn't showing up on my subbed threads. I'll be looking forward to trying to help or answer any questions I can on the new thread!
> 
> My DD3 was approved for a wish at the beginning of December and her granters are coming next Friday! I hope she wishes to goto Disney but we will see what happens.



That is great!!!     You have been giving such good advice to other families on this thread. Now you guys get to be apart of the magic!!! Cant wait to start reading your pre trip report.


----------



## distherapy

Hey y'all - Sorry to barge in on your thread! I just canceled our family trip sad1 for our Spring Break this year and I have some really great dining reservations that have to get canceled, too. Before I post on the regular cancellation thread, I thought I would post them here. I know MAW trips are usually last minute so reservations can be harder to get. 

I know Disney doesn't let me change the names, but we could probably coordinate the cancellation to increase the likelihood of passing these along!

Our trip was to be March 7-12, so if anyone is going to be in the World at that time and needs reservations for 4, this is what I have:

Sun March 7 - lunch at 50s Prime Time, dinner - Mama Melrose Fantasmic Package (early dinner)

Mon March 8 - breakfast before park opening at Crystal Palace, lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table, dinner at California Grill during the fireworks

Tues March 9 - dinner at Narcoossee's

Wed March 10 - breakfast at Chef Mickey's, lunch at Coral Reef, dinner at Le Cellier

Thurs March 11 - breakfast at Tusker House before park opening, lunch at Yak & yeti, dinner at Artist Point

Fri March 12 - breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table, lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern, dinner at The Wave

Just send me a PM if you want any of these and we'll try to figure it out!


----------



## that's nice

myasma said:


> That is great!!!     You have been giving such good advice to other families on this thread. Now you guys get to be apart of the magic!!! Cant wait to start reading your pre trip report.



Aww thanks! I get emails when you update Mya's caringbridge site. IT really seems like she is making great strides! When I start a PTR, I'll let you all know!


----------



## myasma

that's nice said:


> Aww thanks! I get emails when you update Mya's caringbridge site. IT really seems like she is making great strides! When I start a PTR, I'll let you all know!



Mya is doing great. Totally differnt girl from a month ago. Hair is back and its like she was never sick!!! Im praying that it stays that way.


----------



## dmbfan

distherapy said:


> Hey y'all - Sorry to barge in on your thread! I just canceled our family trip sad1 for our Spring Break this year and I have some really great dining reservations that have to get canceled, too. Before I post on the regular cancellation thread, I thought I would post them here. I know MAW trips are usually last minute so reservations can be harder to get.
> 
> I know Disney doesn't let me change the names, but we could probably coordinate the cancellation to increase the likelihood of passing these along!
> 
> Our trip was to be March 7-12, so if anyone is going to be in the World at that time and needs reservations for 4, this is what I have:
> 
> Sun March 7 - lunch at 50s Prime Time, dinner - Mama Melrose Fantasmic Package (early dinner)
> 
> Mon March 8 - breakfast before park opening at Crystal Palace, lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table, dinner at California Grill during the fireworks
> 
> Tues March 9 - dinner at Narcoossee's
> 
> Wed March 10 - breakfast at Chef Mickey's, lunch at Coral Reef, dinner at Le Cellier
> 
> Thurs March 11 - breakfast at Tusker House before park opening, lunch at Yak & yeti, dinner at Artist Point
> 
> Fri March 12 - breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table, lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern, dinner at The Wave
> 
> Just send me a PM if you want any of these and we'll try to figure it out!



First off, I am so sorry you had to cancel your trip.. I hope you can make the trip again soon. I also just wanted to say how awesome I think it is that you came here to share with the wish families your reservations that you need to cancel and to see if any family here can use them...truly magically...


----------



## momma_mouse

We had our going away party last night!  It was wonderful!  Mickey and Minnie were there.  They did the chicken dance, the hokey pokey, the limbo and several others with all the kids.  Sloan had a death grip on uis though.  He did not want to be put down.  Towards the end he fianlly got really close to them, but still wouldn't let go of us.  

The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.  

We got our Dream Factory shirts last night and some other goodies.  We got our letter telling about everything as well as our confirmation number for GKTW.  We've got our e-ticket thing with instructions on how to get our boarding passes as well.  She said she'll get with me next week sometime to give us our expense check.  She said it would be enough for all our gas, food and souvenirs!  

We're soooo excited and can't wait!!!!

(I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)


----------



## myasma

momma_mouse said:


> We had our going away party last night!  It was wonderful!  Mickey and Minnie were there.  They did the chicken dance, the hokey pokey, the limbo and several others with all the kids.  Sloan had a death grip on uis though.  He did not want to be put down.  Towards the end he fianlly got really close to them, but still wouldn't let go of us.
> 
> The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.
> 
> We got our Dream Factory shirts last night and some other goodies.  We got our letter telling about everything as well as our confirmation number for GKTW.  We've got our e-ticket thing with instructions on how to get our boarding passes as well.  She said she'll get with me next week sometime to give us our expense check.  She said it would be enough for all our gas, food and souvenirs!
> 
> We're soooo excited and can't wait!!!!
> 
> (I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)



That sounds like so much fun!!!!


----------



## Momofwishkid

momma_mouse said:


> We had our going away party last night!  It was wonderful!  Mickey and Minnie were there.  They did the chicken dance, the hokey pokey, the limbo and several others with all the kids.  Sloan had a death grip on uis though.  He did not want to be put down.  Towards the end he fianlly got really close to them, but still wouldn't let go of us.
> 
> The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.
> 
> We got our Dream Factory shirts last night and some other goodies.  We got our letter telling about everything as well as our confirmation number for GKTW.  We've got our e-ticket thing with instructions on how to get our boarding passes as well.  She said she'll get with me next week sometime to give us our expense check.  She said it would be enough for all our gas, food and souvenirs!
> 
> We're soooo excited and can't wait!!!!
> 
> (I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)



That sound like so much fun! Do you have a PTR? I'll have to look for it would love to follow along.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

momma_mouse said:


> We had our going away party last night!  It was wonderful!  Mickey and Minnie were there.  They did the chicken dance, the hokey pokey, the limbo and several others with all the kids.  Sloan had a death grip on uis though.  He did not want to be put down.  Towards the end he fianlly got really close to them, but still wouldn't let go of us.
> 
> The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.
> 
> We got our Dream Factory shirts last night and some other goodies.  We got our letter telling about everything as well as our confirmation number for GKTW.  We've got our e-ticket thing with instructions on how to get our boarding passes as well.  She said she'll get with me next week sometime to give us our expense check.  She said it would be enough for all our gas, food and souvenirs!
> 
> We're soooo excited and can't wait!!!!
> 
> (I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)



Sounds like it was a great party! How exciting not too long now!!


----------



## tinytreasures

I was so lost I missed the change over


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

tinytreasures said:


> I was so lost I missed the change over



Yay but you found us now Welcome to the new thread


----------



## yinyanggirls

distherapy said:


> Before I post on the regular cancellation thread, I thought I would post them here. I know MAW trips are usually last minute so reservations can be harder to get.
> Just send me a PM if you want any of these and we'll try to figure it out!



That was very thoughtful of you. I think there are only a couple of families going in March, but maybe there are some lurkers reading who will contact you. 



momma_mouse said:


> We had our going away party last night!
> 
> The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.
> 
> (I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)



How fun!!! I can't believe they had The Big Guy and Girl there as well as the news! I probably would have been a wreck too. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## maroo

I am so sorry that some of you guys missed the Part 3 of the thread!

I am sure it didn't help that I moved it to another board altogether!  But I think this is going to work out much better for us! 



myasma said:


> Mya and I are also going back to WDW during her birthday week in October. The 26th to Nov 1 to be exact.  We are staying at Pop century and have the deluxe plan. We will also be planning to stop back at GKTW on November 1 while we are down there to revisit Mya's star and have fun.  Unfortunately writing a pre trip report has not been as much fun this year since we dont have the wonderful wish trip families following. I have no subs nor responses.  I even added a link on my signature but still, nothing. I will say that our wish trip last year totally spoiled us and while I know it won't be the same am still trying to duplicate somethings. This time we will also be adding another little princess as I decided to take my 3 year old niece along.



I found your pre-trippie and have subscribed!   I can't wait to hear more about your trip!   I am so sorry that others on the DIS did not even respond. 



myasma said:


> Okay, I fixed the problem. It should work now. Thanks for going to check it out.



Ah!  That should help!!



dmbfan said:


> Yeah... We too are going back next month. We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter, which we are excitied about, but we decided to go back to GKTW and volunteer two evening shifts as a family during this trip. We do not have a car either, so we will take a cab or shuttle of some sort, still trying to see what would be cheaper, since we will be going back and forth 2 times. We can't wait.
> 
> I just hope the weather is good down there.... Enjoy and I hope you all have a wonderful trip back as well..



I loved POFQ...make sure you make it over to POR to see Yee Haw Bob - he was GREAT!  A very fun show and great for kids, too!

Oh...and PM me about your lack of a car...I think I may have a suggestion or two (unless GKTW is going to help you with transportation)?



that's nice said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I didn't realize that the old thread was closed. I was wondering why it wasn't showing up on my subbed threads. I'll be looking forward to trying to help or answer any questions I can on the new thread!
> 
> My DD3 was approved for a wish at the beginning of December and her granters are coming next Friday! I hope she wishes to goto Disney but we will see what happens.



I can't wait to see what she decides!!!!  



distherapy said:


> Hey y'all - Sorry to barge in on your thread! I just canceled our family trip sad1 for our Spring Break this year and I have some really great dining reservations that have to get canceled, too. Before I post on the regular cancellation thread, I thought I would post them here. I know MAW trips are usually last minute so reservations can be harder to get.
> 
> I know Disney doesn't let me change the names, but we could probably coordinate the cancellation to increase the likelihood of passing these along!
> 
> Our trip was to be March 7-12, so if anyone is going to be in the World at that time and needs reservations for 4, this is what I have:
> 
> Sun March 7 - lunch at 50s Prime Time, dinner - Mama Melrose Fantasmic Package (early dinner)
> 
> Mon March 8 - breakfast before park opening at Crystal Palace, lunch at Cinderella's Royal Table, dinner at California Grill during the fireworks
> 
> Tues March 9 - dinner at Narcoossee's
> 
> Wed March 10 - breakfast at Chef Mickey's, lunch at Coral Reef, dinner at Le Cellier
> 
> Thurs March 11 - breakfast at Tusker House before park opening, lunch at Yak & yeti, dinner at Artist Point
> 
> Fri March 12 - breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table, lunch at Liberty Tree Tavern, dinner at The Wave
> 
> Just send me a PM if you want any of these and we'll try to figure it out!



Thank you SOOOOO much for thinking of us...I hope that someone here has sent you a PM, if they could use the reservations.  If not...we may have a family that ends up going that we don't even know yet.  

I am so sorry you had to cancel your trip.  



dmbfan said:


> First off, I am so sorry you had to cancel your trip.. I hope you can make the trip again soon. I also just wanted to say how awesome I think it is that you came here to share with the wish families your reservations that you need to cancel and to see if any family here can use them...truly magically...



Totally agree!  



momma_mouse said:


> We had our going away party last night!  It was wonderful!  Mickey and Minnie were there.  They did the chicken dance, the hokey pokey, the limbo and several others with all the kids.  Sloan had a death grip on uis though.  He did not want to be put down.  Towards the end he fianlly got really close to them, but still wouldn't let go of us.
> 
> The news station was there, too.  Everyone volunteered me to do the interview.  Thanks a lot!  I broke down at one point and was just a nervous wreck the rest of the time.  Praise God they didn't use it!!!  They just had video of Sloan and I and the other wish child while the news anchors told about it.
> 
> We got our Dream Factory shirts last night and some other goodies.  We got our letter telling about everything as well as our confirmation number for GKTW.  We've got our e-ticket thing with instructions on how to get our boarding passes as well.  She said she'll get with me next week sometime to give us our expense check.  She said it would be enough for all our gas, food and souvenirs!
> 
> We're soooo excited and can't wait!!!!
> 
> (I don't have nay pictures right now since my camera battery bit the dust but I'll try to post some as soon as I get them from my mom.)



I am so excited for you guys!  Seems so real now, doesn't it!!  



tinytreasures said:


> I was so lost I missed the change over




  I am so sorry!  That is my fault.


----------



## momma_mouse

I finally got around to adding more to our PTR.  I'm home with a sick Mr. Sloan today so I had some free time on my hands.  12 days and counting!!!


----------



## Thumper321

Can I join in?  My son, Aidan, is 5 years old and will be going to Disney for the very first time thanks to Make-A-Wish.  We do not know our exact dates of travel yet, but I have started our PTR.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2369332
Glad to be here and getting to know everybody.  These boards have been a lifesaver already!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thumper321 said:


> Can I join in?  My son, Aidan, is 5 years old and will be going to Disney for the very first time thanks to Make-A-Wish.  We do not know our exact dates of travel yet, but I have started our PTR.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2369332
> Glad to be here and getting to know everybody.  These boards have been a lifesaver already!



Welcome! I will definately follow along your journey!


----------



## Momofwishkid

Thumper321 said:


> Can I join in?  My son, Aidan, is 5 years old and will be going to Disney for the very first time thanks to Make-A-Wish.  We do not know our exact dates of travel yet, but I have started our PTR.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2369332
> Glad to be here and getting to know everybody.  These boards have been a lifesaver already!



Welcome!!  Im about to head over and find your PTR cant wait to follow along!


----------



## maroo

momma_mouse said:


> I finally got around to adding more to our PTR.  I'm home with a sick Mr. Sloan today so I had some free time on my hands.  12 days and counting!!!



I am so sorry that Sloan is sick.    I hope he feels much better, soon!



Thumper321 said:


> Can I join in?  My son, Aidan, is 5 years old and will be going to Disney for the very first time thanks to Make-A-Wish.  We do not know our exact dates of travel yet, but I have started our PTR.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2369332
> Glad to be here and getting to know everybody.  These boards have been a lifesaver already!



 to the Wish Trippers thread!  Glad you have jumped right in!

I will add your pre-trippie to the list on the front page and head over to read it very soon!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi Everyone,

I just had a quick question for all of you who have already been on your wish trips!!  Our wish granters told us about the "passport" that families receive for other parks in the country that is good for the year after the wish trip,  will we be able to get that even though we are staying at AKL???  It looks so awesome!!!

The other question I had, was I know that you can get tickets to some of the other area parks from GKTW...do you all know if Aquatica is one of them??  I was thinking that would be something fun to do with the kids while we were there and we wouldn't have to spend the $$ on tickets to Blizzard Beach of Typhoon Lagoon.  Have any of you been to Aquatica??


----------



## Maryrn11168

Hi Everyone,  Happy New Year!!  It has been quite a while since I posted anything!!   Got a call yesterday that Brian's Wish has been approved and will be granted!!  They have not booked it yet, so I still don't have our dates!!  But We will be setting sail on the Disney Magic for a cruise in either The end of March or April!!!  He is soo excited!!

I can't believe that this is all coming true!!  Only problem is I am a planner and it is killing me not to have the dates yet.  I would love to look into some excusions or maybe a spa treatment (that one is for ME!!)  But it will all work out, even if we do nothing but relax and spend time with each other it will be the BEST Vacation ever!!!

I will work on a PTR soon.  Was afraid to start too early and jinx myself!!  Once we have the dates I will begin!!


----------



## maroo

Maryrn11168 said:


> Hi Everyone,  Happy New Year!!  It has been quite a while since I posted anything!!   Got a call yesterday that Brian's Wish has been approved and will be granted!!  They have not booked it yet, so I still don't have our dates!!  But We will be setting sail on the Disney Magic for a cruise in either The end of March or April!!!  He is soo excited!!
> 
> I can't believe that this is all coming true!!  Only problem is I am a planner and it is killing me not to have the dates yet.  I would love to look into some excusions or maybe a spa treatment (that one is for ME!!)  But it will all work out, even if we do nothing but relax and spend time with each other it will be the BEST Vacation ever!!!
> 
> I will work on a PTR soon.  Was afraid to start too early and jinx myself!!  Once we have the dates I will begin!!



Awesome!!!!!

Oh...please start a pretrippie now!  We love to follow you guys along...and plenty of us have started a pre-trippie before we had dates!


----------



## momma_mouse

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just had a quick question for all of you who have already been on your wish trips!!  Our wish granters told us about the "passport" that families receive for other parks in the country that is good for the year after the wish trip,  will we be able to get that even though we are staying at AKL???  It looks so awesome!!!
> 
> The other question I had, was I know that you can get tickets to some of the other area parks from GKTW...do you all know if Aquatica is one of them??  I was thinking that would be something fun to do with the kids while we were there and we wouldn't have to spend the $$ on tickets to Blizzard Beach of Typhoon Lagoon.  Have any of you been to Aquatica??




We haven't been yet and I have no idea about the passport.  Heck, I hadn't even heard of that.  However, I can tell you that you can get tickets to Aquatica.  Our voluteer also said something about Wet and Wild.  Aquatica looks very cool!  I wish we had the time (and if our kids were a bit older) to go there.


----------



## momma_mouse

I posted this in our PTR, but since we get more traffic here I'm going to ask here, too.

I've been pondering on how to safely take our stroller with us. A bag it will fit in would be $30 so we're trying to avoid that. I read something on another thread where she wrapped the handles in bubble wrap and then packing tape. I was thinking of doing that on the handles and wheels and then maybe putting it in a trash bag to protect the fabric as well. (We will be gate checking it.) Do you think that would work? If not, do you have any other suggestions. We have a Maclaren double stroller. We got a great deal on it so didn't pay retail for it, but we don't want to have to buy another one either.


----------



## Momofwishkid

Maryrn11168 said:


> Hi Everyone,  Happy New Year!!  It has been quite a while since I posted anything!!   Got a call yesterday that Brian's Wish has been approved and will be granted!!  They have not booked it yet, so I still don't have our dates!!  But We will be setting sail on the Disney Magic for a cruise in either The end of March or April!!!  He is soo excited!!
> 
> I can't believe that this is all coming true!!  Only problem is I am a planner and it is killing me not to have the dates yet.  I would love to look into some excusions or maybe a spa treatment (that one is for ME!!)  But it will all work out, even if we do nothing but relax and spend time with each other it will be the BEST Vacation ever!!!
> 
> I will work on a PTR soon.  Was afraid to start too early and jinx myself!!  Once we have the dates I will begin!!



 A Disney Cruise!! I cant wait to follow your PTR and feel free to start before you get dates, I did


----------



## maroo

momma_mouse said:


> I posted this in our PTR, but since we get more traffic here I'm going to ask here, too.
> 
> I've been pondering on how to safely take our stroller with us. A bag it will fit in would be $30 so we're trying to avoid that. I read something on another thread where she wrapped the handles in bubble wrap and then packing tape. I was thinking of doing that on the handles and wheels and then maybe putting it in a trash bag to protect the fabric as well. (We will be gate checking it.) Do you think that would work? If not, do you have any other suggestions. We have a Maclaren double stroller. We got a great deal on it so didn't pay retail for it, but we don't want to have to buy another one either.



I am a bit confused...I think...??

Do you need the stroller in the airport?  Would you need it to get them to and from the plane?  It is a LONG walk at the Orlando airport.

Then you can "gate check" the stroller and they will keep it for you and bring it right back to your gate...so you won't have to pack it at all.  It won't go against your luggage or anything.

Was that the question?  I may be totally off here?


----------



## momma_mouse

maroo said:


> I am a bit confused...I think...??
> 
> Do you need the stroller in the airport?  Would you need it to get them to and from the plane?  It is a LONG walk at the Orlando airport.
> 
> Then you can "gate check" the stroller and they will keep it for you and bring it right back to your gate...so you won't have to pack it at all.  It won't go against your luggage or anything.
> 
> Was that the question?  I may be totally off here?



Yes, I need the stroller in the airport.  I do want to gate check the stroller, but I have heard stories of strollers being torn up from being gate checked.  So I was trying to come up with some way to protect it.  After asking some moms on another board, I'm not sure that will work.  I don't know what we're going to do.  Perhaps I just need to bubble wrap the kids to DH and I's side in the airport and rent a stroller when we get there.


----------



## Wee Annie

I have never had a stroller get damaged by being gate-checked, nor do I know anyone who has.  I'm sure it has happened (and I would be pretty steamed if it happened), but I have a feeling this is one of those "hardly ever happens" kind of things.  If it happens to you, that won't make you feel better, but at least the probability of it happening is not really really high (of course, this conclusion has no scientific/mathematical basis in the least, and is based purely on anecdotal evidence!!!!).

Of course, I don't think I have ever taken a really expensive stroller with me either (just a basic Inglesina or McLaren).  Now if I had something custom-made, like a special needs stroller, I might be more concerned....

I like the bubble-wrapping the kids idea....


----------



## Thumper321

If it was damaged, wouldn't it be covered under the airlines damaged luggage policy, thus making the airline responsible for purchasing a new one?  I thought it was that way for gate-checked items?  And that usually covers up to $3000 which should be enough to cover even the Maclaren double.  Am I wrong?  Cause we'll be taking our special needs stroller as well.


----------



## Thumper321

I've got a couple of quick questions for those of you who are experienced with this.  We will have a rental car on our wish trip.  I'm wondering how we deal with the car seat issue.  Our oldest child is in a booster seat, our middle is in high back booster seat, and our youngest is in a forward facing toddler car seat.  Do we have to pack these?  Can we get them with our rental car?  Does Make a Wish cover the cost if they are rented?  

Also, what about character dining?  Does Make a Wish cover this or is the spending money enough to cover it?  We aren't going to have a large personal budget for the trip, so I'm wondering how I need to plan.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pnutallergymom

You can definitely rent them with the car rental company, but I believe it is fairly pricey.  You should probably bring your youngest's car seat on the plane and then you'll have it...you can check this also.  I have heard that the "rental" ones can be pretty nasty and my concern would be how would you ever know if the car seat had or hadn't been in an accident?.....I have seen on some of the family threads, that alot of people will stop at Wal-Mart and pick up one of the booster seats there (usually about $$15-20) and then they just toss it when they are done.  You can also check the booster seats as a piece of luggage too.  Then you wouldn't have to worry about the kids not being properly restrained while you drove to Wal-Mart.



I think that most of the chapters seem to differ.  Ours gives us a set amount of money in our expense check for each person for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I think most of the chapters also typically pay for one "treat", such as a makeover at BBB or a character meal.  I could be wrong about that though.  Don't forget, you can eat all of your meals for free at GKTW as well.


----------



## momma_mouse

Thumper321 said:


> I've got a couple of quick questions for those of you who are experienced with this.  We will have a rental car on our wish trip.  I'm wondering how we deal with the car seat issue.  Our oldest child is in a booster seat, our middle is in high back booster seat, and our youngest is in a forward facing toddler car seat.  Do we have to pack these?  Can we get them with our rental car?  Does Make a Wish cover the cost if they are rented?
> 
> Also, what about character dining?  Does Make a Wish cover this or is the spending money enough to cover it?  We aren't going to have a large personal budget for the trip, so I'm wondering how I need to plan.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I would never ever rent car seats from anyone.  You don't know how/if they have been taken car of or if they've been in a wreck.  Most are expired anyway.  

All 3 of our kids are still in car seats.  (Yes, even my yeah old!)  My 6 year old DD's seat is a Britax Regent and way to big to even consider taking with us.  We're going to put her in a booster seat for the week.  I talked to a car seat tech and she said she would let DD ride in a backless that way we could take it as a carry on and stow it in the overhead compartment.  (She does not recomend checking car seats ever...not even gate checking them.)  For the other 2 kids, we are going to have to take their car seats with us.  They have Britax Marathons, so it's going to be a chore.  My plan is to rent a luggage cart, put them on that and just push it through the airport.  We don't have to put them on the plane, but again, we're not going to check them so we'll just install them on the plane and the kids will sit in them.  

How old/tall are your kids?  You might be able to use 2 backless seats also.  Depending on the kind of booster your middle child has, you could just take the back off.  If you don't have that type, I just ordered a backless from Wal-Mart for $13.  The tech I talked to said all backless are basically created equal.  (unlike high backs and 5 point car seats)  

Anyway, if you have any questions feel free to ask.  I'm very much a child passenger advocate.  (Just waiting for a class to open around here so I can become a tech!)


----------



## dma4298

I started Maddie's PTR. I am not a very good writer but I am going to give it a try. We are going to Disney 2/28 - 3/6 and staying at GKTW.


----------



## jenb1023

momma_mouse said:


> Yes, I need the stroller in the airport.  I do want to gate check the stroller, but I have heard stories of strollers being torn up from being gate checked.  So I was trying to come up with some way to protect it.  After asking some moms on another board, I'm not sure that will work.  I don't know what we're going to do.  Perhaps I just need to bubble wrap the kids to DH and I's side in the airport and rent a stroller when we get there.



I've gatechecked a stroller five times and have never had a problem.  The last two times it was a Maclaren.  I am sure it is possible for it to get damaged but I think that is the exception and not the rule.  I would take a photo of it and document any pre-existing damage if you are worried and go for it.  I will say though that I think the bigger strollers are more at risk so depending on how big your double Maclaren is you may want to consider two umbrella strollers.  In my observation, it also seems to be a very big pain to get the doubles through security.


----------



## yinyanggirls

As for car seats, I want to add a very important detail....If you plan to have a child sit in it on the plane it MUST SAY FAA APPROVED ON THE CAR SEAT ITSELF. The flight attendants have to check for it before you can belt it to the airplane seat. If it does not say that, and it is too big for overhead, you will have to gate check it or leave it behind. No other choice. No amount of arguing or "I checked the carseat website" type of thing will make a difference. So make sure you look for it before you go. If you can't find it, then try calling the company and asking if your model is and where to find the info on the seat. That way you won't be holding up the line to board looking for it for the FA. 

Another important note, if you have a young child who HAS to be in a carseat, either use it on the plane if it's approved, or gate check it, because if you send it through the belt with your luggage and it doesn't make it on the plane you will have to get really creative or wait a long time at the other airport if your luggage gets lost or held up for any reason.


----------



## MomTo4+more

Deyki is sick again.  We have been back and forth to the hospital for IV meds and labs twice this week and go back tomorrow.  He was there once last week and three times the week before that.  Be praying they find out what is going on and come up with something to make him better.

On a Disney/MAW note, we went on a tour of our local Y.  I was telling the attendant in the child care room about Deyki and asking her questions.  Somehow his Wish trip came up.  She says, "Did you stay at GKTW?"  I was shocked she knew about it.  Turns out she and her son went on his Wish trip to Disney about ten years ago.  Even more surprising, she just happened to have brought her pictures along that day to show someone at work!  I showed her the pictures on my phone and enjoyed listening to her memories from a decade ago.

I want to find a way to go back.  We need the peace and the fun again.


----------



## Thumper321

Thanks, guys!  I don't know why I didn't think about the prior accident issues.  That's the sole reason I won't buy a used carseat, but didn't consider it when renting one.  I've got to check ours to see if they are approved for flying.  If they are, then I'm going to let the younger two ride in theirs.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Momofwishkid

dma4298 said:


> I started Maddie's PTR. I am not a very good writer but I am going to give it a try. We are going to Disney 2/28 - 3/6 and staying at GKTW.



Yay! Another PTR I would love to follow along and dont worry Im not a good writer either.  Can I get the link?



MomTo4+more said:


> Deyki is sick again.  We have been back and forth to the hospital for IV meds and labs twice this week and go back tomorrow.  He was there once last week and three times the week before that.  Be praying they find out what is going on and come up with something to make him better.
> 
> On a Disney/MAW note, we went on a tour of our local Y.  I was telling the attendant in the child care room about Deyki and asking her questions.  Somehow his Wish trip came up.  She says, "Did you stay at GKTW?"  I was shocked she knew about it.  Turns out she and her son went on his Wish trip to Disney about ten years ago.  Even more surprising, she just happened to have brought her pictures along that day to show someone at work!  I showed her the pictures on my phone and enjoyed listening to her memories from a decade ago.
> 
> I want to find a way to go back.  We need the peace and the fun again.



Im so sorry Deyki isnt doing well. Im hoping they find out something soon and he is starts feeling better. Your all in my thoughts.


----------



## thatkid

Does anyone have any ideas for songs that I could use for my wish video? I'm putting together pictures to make a video and i can't find any songs that go with it. I want a wish-y song 

I also got the stuff to make my wish quilt! I'm printing out my autographs and ironing them onto fabric to make a quilt. I'm super excited and i'll post pictures when i'm done


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

here is one I had picked out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqK5syG7Ips


----------



## momma_mouse

Thumper321 said:


> Thanks, guys!  I don't know why I didn't think about the prior accident issues.  That's the sole reason I won't buy a used carseat, but didn't consider it when renting one.  I've got to check ours to see if they are approved for flying.  If they are, then I'm going to let the younger two ride in theirs.  Thanks for the input!




Didn't you say your middle child is in a high back booster?  Boosters are not FAA approved.  If he's under 40 pounds, you could get him a Cosco Scenera.  It's a 5 point and farely cheap (around $40) to use on the trip.  You couldn't rent a crappy seat for that price.  Of course, if your seat for your youngest isn't FAA approved, you could get him one, too.  

If I had the extra money to do it, I would be getting them for my 2 youngest for the trip.  They are feathers compared to our current seats.


----------



## that's nice

thatkid said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for songs that I could use for my wish video? I'm putting together pictures to make a video and i can't find any songs that go with it. I want a wish-y song
> 
> I also got the stuff to make my wish quilt! I'm printing out my autographs and ironing them onto fabric to make a quilt. I'm super excited and i'll post pictures when i'm done



Disney- Wishes song from the Fireworks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdilScQRoYQ

Upbeat- Stevie Wonder- I wish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH1BPQ7FLbc&feature=PlayList&p=E551C1CF802E0E47&index=2

cantwaittoseemickey has a good one as well. I guess it all depends on what kind of vibe you are looking for. How many pictures do you have? You might need to use a few songs.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Thumper321 said:


> Also, what about character dining?  Does Make a Wish cover this or is the spending money enough to cover it?  We aren't going to have a large personal budget for the trip, so I'm wondering how I need to plan.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Miranda, Each chapter seems to do things differently, but all seem to wait until the last minute to present you with any surprise arrangements and expense money. If your child has a specific wish (to meet Goofy, Ariel, whatever...) they might arrange to have you go to a character meal or something like that. They might not. I would go ahead and book any meals that you think will be most fun for your kids and then cancel if you have to later. The only one I know of that charges you in advance is Cinderellas Castle but even that is refundable if you cancel in 24/48 hrs (I forget which). If you wait until you get your check to decide what/how many to reserve they may not have openings at that point. Although, people should definitely try, because there are always cancellations at the last minute!


----------



## yinyanggirls

thatkid said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for songs that I could use for my wish video? I'm putting together pictures to make a video and i can't find any songs that go with it. I want a wish-y song
> 
> I also got the stuff to make my wish quilt! I'm printing out my autographs and ironing them onto fabric to make a quilt. I'm super excited and i'll post pictures when i'm done



I like the new ticker! The first song that came to mind was "When you wish upon a star". Then "I Hope you Dance" , not exactly wishy but so pretty and hopeful. Then Snow White came to mind with "I'm Wishing" the one she sings at the well. Even though it's lovey dovey you could use that to go along with pics of your fave character.


----------



## momma_mouse

yinyanggirls said:


> Miranda, Each chapter seems to do things differently, but all seem to wait until the last minute to present you with any surprise arrangements and expense money. If your child has a specific wish (to meet Goofy, Ariel, whatever...) they might arrange to have you go to a character meal or something like that. They might not. I would go ahead and book any meals that you think will be most fun for your kids and then cancel if you have to later. The only one I know of that charges you in advance is Cinderellas Castle but even that is refundable if you cancel in 24/48 hrs (I forget which). If you wait until you get your check to decide what/how many to reserve they may not have openings at that point. Although, people should definitely try, because there are always cancellations at the last minute!




Yep...I agree with this.  We're Dream Factory, not Make a Wish, so it's different I'm sure, but our chapter doesn't do anything special.  I asked about a few things and was told we would get to see the characters at GKTW.  I wish something special had been set up for Sloan, but I know the trip is going to be special enough and in it's own special way.  We're getting our check either the end of this week or the begining of next (we leave Friday the 22nd and will fly out the 23rd) and depending on it, I might add on one character meal then, if I can get a reservation.  Don't do what I'm doing though.    I would suggest getting a reservation now and you can always cancel later.


----------



## Wee Annie

We are going in April (4/17), and our MAW rep called me before Christmas to give me the heads up that they have booked CRT for lunch the Monday we will be there.  She told me not to tell the girls, as it's supposed to be a surprise, but said she wanted me to know so that I wasn't planning to be elsewhere that day.  Which I was (but it was just Epcot, so it wasn't that difficult to change around).

I don't know if this "heads up" is normal for our chapter (Northern NJ), but perhaps she pegged me for the obsessive planner that I am, and knew she should mention it to me!

That being said, I don't think they do a party for us beforehand (not that that really makes a difference to me).  So each chapter really is different.

If you know you would really like to do something, I would really make your own reservation now, and then you can always cancel as the date approaches.  I had already made a CRT lunch reservation for later on in our vacay (on Elke's birthday), so I just cancelled that one.

Ann


----------



## maroo

Thumper321 said:


> If it was damaged, wouldn't it be covered under the airlines damaged luggage policy, thus making the airline responsible for purchasing a new one?  I thought it was that way for gate-checked items?  And that usually covers up to $3000 which should be enough to cover even the Maclaren double.  Am I wrong?  Cause we'll be taking our special needs stroller as well.



I agree with this...

Take a few pics of the stroller as you check it...(or at home so it isn't forgotten)...and then declare any damage at the airport.  They will replace it if they have to!



momma_mouse said:


> Yes, I need the stroller in the airport.  I do want to gate check the stroller, but I have heard stories of strollers being torn up from being gate checked.  So I was trying to come up with some way to protect it.  After asking some moms on another board, I'm not sure that will work.  I don't know what we're going to do.  Perhaps I just need to bubble wrap the kids to DH and I's side in the airport and rent a stroller when we get there.



I really think you would be ok taking the stroller. 

Let us know what you decide and how it works - this will help future families, too.



Thumper321 said:


> I've got a couple of quick questions for those of you who are experienced with this.  We will have a rental car on our wish trip.  I'm wondering how we deal with the car seat issue.  Our oldest child is in a booster seat, our middle is in high back booster seat, and our youngest is in a forward facing toddler car seat.  Do we have to pack these?  Can we get them with our rental car?  Does Make a Wish cover the cost if they are rented?
> 
> Also, what about character dining?  Does Make a Wish cover this or is the spending money enough to cover it?  We aren't going to have a large personal budget for the trip, so I'm wondering how I need to plan.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Call MAW about the car seat issue and see what they say.  I am not sure if they pay to rent them or not?  

Character Dining...
You should be able to squeeze in a character meal with your spending money - especially if you eat snacks you bring with you and most meals at GKTW.  The best thing would be to get reservations before you leave.  

However, if you are not able to get reservations...don't hesitate to ask - often - if you can be a walk up...make sure they know you are a on a wish trip.  Even Cinderella's Royal Table has been known to accept a wish child family as a walk up.  



dma4298 said:


> I started Maddie's PTR. I am not a very good writer but I am going to give it a try. We are going to Disney 2/28 - 3/6 and staying at GKTW.



I am so excited to read this!  I will find it and post a link here for us to follow you! 



MomTo4+more said:


> Deyki is sick again.  We have been back and forth to the hospital for IV meds and labs twice this week and go back tomorrow.  He was there once last week and three times the week before that.  Be praying they find out what is going on and come up with something to make him better.
> 
> On a Disney/MAW note, we went on a tour of our local Y.  I was telling the attendant in the child care room about Deyki and asking her questions.  Somehow his Wish trip came up.  She says, "Did you stay at GKTW?"  I was shocked she knew about it.  Turns out she and her son went on his Wish trip to Disney about ten years ago.  Even more surprising, she just happened to have brought her pictures along that day to show someone at work!  I showed her the pictures on my phone and enjoyed listening to her memories from a decade ago.
> 
> I want to find a way to go back.  We need the peace and the fun again.



We will keep praying for Deyki.  

Cool that she is still carrying around pics of GKTW - it is a very special place.  



yinyanggirls said:


> As for car seats, I want to add a very important detail....If you plan to have a child sit in it on the plane it MUST SAY FAA APPROVED ON THE CAR SEAT ITSELF. The flight attendants have to check for it before you can belt it to the airplane seat. If it does not say that, and it is too big for overhead, you will have to gate check it or leave it behind. No other choice. No amount of arguing or "I checked the carseat website" type of thing will make a difference. So make sure you look for it before you go. If you can't find it, then try calling the company and asking if your model is and where to find the info on the seat. That way you won't be holding up the line to board looking for it for the FA.
> 
> Another important note, if you have a young child who HAS to be in a carseat, either use it on the plane if it's approved, or gate check it, because if you send it through the belt with your luggage and it doesn't make it on the plane you will have to get really creative or wait a long time at the other airport if your luggage gets lost or held up for any reason.




This is a very, very good point.






thatkid said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for songs that I could use for my wish video? I'm putting together pictures to make a video and i can't find any songs that go with it. I want a wish-y song
> 
> I also got the stuff to make my wish quilt! I'm printing out my autographs and ironing them onto fabric to make a quilt. I'm super excited and i'll post pictures when i'm done



I would search for GKTW, Make a Wish, Disney Wish Trips...etc...on you tube and listen to the songs on there.  We used a David Cook song on ours.

Lauren's Make a Wish Trip Video



yinyanggirls said:


> Miranda, Each chapter seems to do things differently, but all seem to wait until the last minute to present you with any surprise arrangements and expense money. If your child has a specific wish (to meet Goofy, Ariel, whatever...) they might arrange to have you go to a character meal or something like that. They might not. I would go ahead and book any meals that you think will be most fun for your kids and then cancel if you have to later. The only one I know of that charges you in advance is Cinderellas Castle but even that is refundable if you cancel in 24/48 hrs (I forget which). If you wait until you get your check to decide what/how many to reserve they may not have openings at that point. Although, people should definitely try, because there are always cancellations at the last minute!



Very true!   



momma_mouse said:


> Yep...I agree with this.  We're Dream Factory, not Make a Wish, so it's different I'm sure, but our chapter doesn't do anything special.  I asked about a few things and was told we would get to see the characters at GKTW.  I wish something special had been set up for Sloan, but I know the trip is going to be special enough and in it's own special way.  We're getting our check either the end of this week or the begining of next (we leave Friday the 22nd and will fly out the 23rd) and depending on it, I might add on one character meal then, if I can get a reservation.  Don't do what I'm doing though.    I would suggest getting a reservation now and you can always cancel later.



You are right...it is going to be really special for you guys!  Just being at GKTW is so wonderful!

Guest Services can help you get a reservation, too...if you are not able to get one.  They can pull some strings.  

Which characters do you guys want to see?  Maybe I can make some suggestions for character meals.  



Wee Annie said:


> We are going in April (4/17), and our MAW rep called me before Christmas to give me the heads up that they have booked CRT for lunch the Monday we will be there.  She told me not to tell the girls, as it's supposed to be a surprise, but said she wanted me to know so that I wasn't planning to be elsewhere that day.  Which I was (but it was just Epcot, so it wasn't that difficult to change around).
> 
> I don't know if this "heads up" is normal for our chapter (Northern NJ), but perhaps she pegged me for the obsessive planner that I am, and knew she should mention it to me!
> 
> That being said, I don't think they do a party for us beforehand (not that that really makes a difference to me).  So each chapter really is different.
> 
> If you know you would really like to do something, I would really make your own reservation now, and then you can always cancel as the date approaches.  I had already made a CRT lunch reservation for later on in our vacay (on Elke's birthday), so I just cancelled that one.
> 
> Ann





This is AWESOME that they let you know.  I am glad that they recognized you are a planner and let you know in advance!  This was very helpful for us...to know.  

Each chapter is totally different on what they provide.  

Some provide limos to the airport...some don't.  Some do pre-parties, some don't.  Some provide spending money for souveniers, some don't.  Some provide more spending money than others...and even that depends on the particular family make up (how many adults, children).  They are all so different....varying from state to state.  

To make reservations call 407-WDW-DINE and they can help you.  Let them know you are a family going on a wish trip - that may help.


----------



## pacrosby

re:  spending money.  Don't be afraid to call your rep and ask them if they could let you know ahead of time what, if any, expense money you will be getting so that you can properly plan your trip.  I did that and had no difficulty getting the total.  I actually don't really understand why they wait until the last minute to tell families this information.  Seems rather obvious to me that that information could be quite useful. 

also re:  special meet and greets etc.  I've been led to believe (and to a certain degree know from personal experience) that if you aren't afraid to pick up the phone yourself or physically seek out the right people, you can make things happen.  It's a matter of figuring out who you need to talk to.  Guest services might be able to point you in the right direction.  I've also heard of instances where a particularly nice and helpful CM was instrumental in making extra magic.  Sometimes if you hammer home a desire enough times on these boards some nice DISser jumps in and helps you make things happen   I think the MAW offices have more than enough on their plates.  In some ways I bet WDW Wish Trips are easy and straight forward and a nice break from the crazy running around and coordinating that is required for other kinds of wishes.  If they started trying to personalize everyone's WDW Wish Trips too it could be a nightmare for them.  Lately I've been trying to get our chapter to consider matching families awaiting a WDW Wish Trip with those who have already gone and it's not being received all that well.  I really think they are just overwhelmed   


Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I just found out that our airline (Air Tran) does count the the medical supply bag against us for a carry on. I just wanted to let others know. If you know different please let me know as I just called Air Tran and that is what they told me.


----------



## Wee Annie

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I just found out that our airline (Air Tran) does count the the medical supply bag against us for a carry on. I just wanted to let others know. If you know different please let me know as I just called Air Tran and that is what they told me.



Wow.  That's unbelieveable!  Thanks so much for the heads up.  We traveled to the midwest last November on Continental with a whole large cooler bag full of ten liquid meds, ice packs and supplies, and they didn't bat an eyelash.

Yikes.  Definitely something to check into.


----------



## pacrosby

Tonya - don't forget that you are allowed a carry on for EACH person traveling.....and that includes the kids no matter how young.  You should have seen us coming back...............6 suitcases, 6 carry-ons and 6 personal bags!!!!(oh, plus 2 car seats!!).  With Jet Blue all that didn't cost us a dime!!


Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pacrosby said:


> Tonya - don't forget that you are allowed a carry on for EACH person traveling.....and that includes the kids no matter how young.  You should have seen us coming back...............6 suitcases, 6 carry-ons and 6 personal bags!!!!(oh, plus 2 car seats!!).  With Jet Blue all that didn't cost us a dime!!
> 
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



We will have to pay for at least one checked bag. It's only $15 though so far (one way). I was going to do one checked for our clothes but they all wont fit into one so I will let the kids have a carrry on with their clothes in them and a backpack for their blankets(comfortors lol) since they travel no where without them. We wont take a lot of clothes though since we will have a washer and dryer.  Dh will have to have his carryon as the extra bag for the extra's we get during the trip. He will also have to carry the cpap machine. Oy I was trying not to pack so much


----------



## kellyw8863

momma_mouse said:


> I posted this in our PTR, but since we get more traffic here I'm going to ask here, too.
> 
> I've been pondering on how to safely take our stroller with us. A bag it will fit in would be $30 so we're trying to avoid that. I read something on another thread where she wrapped the handles in bubble wrap and then packing tape. I was thinking of doing that on the handles and wheels and then maybe putting it in a trash bag to protect the fabric as well. (We will be gate checking it.) Do you think that would work? If not, do you have any other suggestions. We have a Maclaren double stroller. We got a great deal on it so didn't pay retail for it, but we don't want to have to buy another one either.



I feel similarly to you.  We have the CityMini and while not super-expensive, I'd like to not have to replace it.  And there's no way Ali can get through the airport without it, so we definitely have to bring it.  I guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed!



dma4298 said:


> I started Maddie's PTR. I am not a very good writer but I am going to give it a try. We are going to Disney 2/28 - 3/6 and staying at GKTW.



Yay! While I don't get to post much, I do look forward to reading along!



MomTo4+more said:


> Deyki is sick again.  We have been back and forth to the hospital for IV meds and labs twice this week and go back tomorrow.  He was there once last week and three times the week before that.  Be praying they find out what is going on and come up with something to make him better.



I'm sorry Deyki isn't feeling well.



thatkid said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for songs that I could use for my wish video? I'm putting together pictures to make a video and i can't find any songs that go with it. I want a wish-y song
> 
> I also got the stuff to make my wish quilt! I'm printing out my autographs and ironing them onto fabric to make a quilt. I'm super excited and i'll post pictures when i'm done



My new favorite after watching the whole Oprah thing is "I've Gotta Feeling" by the Black Eyed Peas.  I already plan on using it in ours when we return.



pacrosby said:


> re:  spending money.  Don't be afraid to call your rep and ask them if they could let you know ahead of time what, if any, expense money you will be getting so that you can properly plan your trip.  I did that and had no difficulty getting the total.  I actually don't really understand why they wait until the last minute to tell families this information.  Seems rather obvious to me that that information could be quite useful.
> 
> also re:  special meet and greets etc.  I've been led to believe (and to a certain degree know from personal experience) that if you aren't afraid to pick up the phone yourself or physically seek out the right people, you can make things happen.  It's a matter of figuring out who you need to talk to.  Guest services might be able to point you in the right direction.  I've also heard of instances where a particularly nice and helpful CM was instrumental in making extra magic.  Sometimes if you hammer home a desire enough times on these boards some nice DISser jumps in and helps you make things happen   I think the MAW offices have more than enough on their plates.  In some ways I bet WDW Wish Trips are easy and straight forward and a nice break from the crazy running around and coordinating that is required for other kinds of wishes.  If they started trying to personalize everyone's WDW Wish Trips too it could be a nightmare for them.  Lately I've been trying to get our chapter to consider matching families awaiting a WDW Wish Trip with those who have already gone and it's not being received all that well.  I really think they are just overwhelmed
> 
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



Just out of curiousity, did you go through the Springfield office or the Boston office?  Any tips on making magic happen once you're down there?

Okay, so I think we may have dates, and I'm feeling a little meh about them (though I'm embarrassed to even admit that).  We had put in for school vacation weeks (April first and February second) and were told that they don't do school vacation weeks because it's impossible to get direct flights and the cost of airfare is too high.  I tried to explain our situation, that my husband and I are both teachers, that we already miss so much work due to appointments, illnesses, and hospitalizations.  She asked about summer, and we explained that Ali has autonomic dysfunction and can't tolerate the heat.  So they came back with April 20th - April 26th, which means taking a personal day on the 26th and then sucking it up and returning to work on the 27th.  I guess since it is unlikely we will ever go back, I was just really hoping that we could add on a couple of days to stay at AKL since Ali's wish is the zoo.  And, I dread having to tell my principal that I need a personal day after all the time I already take over the course of the school year.  

So, does anyone have the crowd/park info for the 23rd to the 26th?  I think Melissa posted the info for the beginning of the week. 

Thanks so much!

Kelly


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kellyw8863 said:


> I feel similarly to you.  We have the CityMini and while not super-expensive, I'd like to not have to replace it.  And there's no way Ali can get through the airport without it, so we definitely have to bring it.  I guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! While I don't get to post much, I do look forward to reading along!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Deyki isn't feeling well.
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite after watching the whole Oprah thing is "I've Gotta Feeling" by the Black Eyed Peas.  I already plan on using it in ours when we return.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity, did you go through the Springfield office or the Boston office?  Any tips on making magic happen once you're down there?
> 
> Okay, so I think we may have dates, and I'm feeling a little meh about them (though I'm embarrassed to even admit that).  We had put in for school vacation weeks (April first and February second) and were told that they don't do school vacation weeks because it's impossible to get direct flights and the cost of airfare is too high.  I tried to explain our situation, that my husband and I are both teachers, that we already miss so much work due to appointments, illnesses, and hospitalizations.  She asked about summer, and we explained that Ali has autonomic dysfunction and can't tolerate the heat.  So they came back with April 20th - April 26th, which means taking a personal day on the 26th and then sucking it up and returning to work on the 27th.  I guess since it is unlikely we will ever go back, I was just really hoping that we could add on a couple of days to stay at AKL since Ali's wish is the zoo.  And, I dread having to tell my principal that I need a personal day after all the time I already take over the course of the school year.
> 
> So, does anyone have the crowd/park info for the 23rd to the 26th?  I think Melissa posted the info for the beginning of the week.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly



Oh I love "I gotta Feeling!!" that is my favorite song. Even though I have no rythem I love to dance to it. 

I would hope they would understand with your request for the personal days. hugs!


----------



## Momofwishkid

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We will have to pay for at least one checked bag. It's only $15 though so far (one way). I was going to do one checked for our clothes but they all wont fit into one so I will let the kids have a carrry on with their clothes in them and a backpack for their blankets(comfortors lol) since they travel no where without them. We wont take a lot of clothes though since we will have a washer and dryer.  Dh will have to have his carryon as the extra bag for the extra's we get during the trip. He will also have to carry the cpap machine. Oy I was trying not to pack so much



So can you do a carry-on and a back pack type on the plane?? That would be perfect.Kids clothes in their own carry on and then a little bag for little things to occupy them.  Sorry not a big flyer here and never been with the kids.


----------



## Momofwishkid

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, so I think we may have dates, and I'm feeling a little meh about them (though I'm embarrassed to even admit that).  We had put in for school vacation weeks (April first and February second) and were told that they don't do school vacation weeks because it's impossible to get direct flights and the cost of airfare is too high.  I tried to explain our situation, that my husband and I are both teachers, that we already miss so much work due to appointments, illnesses, and hospitalizations.  She asked about summer, and we explained that Ali has autonomic dysfunction and can't tolerate the heat.  So they came back with April 20th - April 26th, which means taking a personal day on the 26th and then sucking it up and returning to work on the 27th.  I guess since it is unlikely we will ever go back, I was just really hoping that we could add on a couple of days to stay at AKL since Ali's wish is the zoo.  And, I dread having to tell my principal that I need a personal day after all the time I already take over the course of the school year.
> 
> So, does anyone have the crowd/park info for the 23rd to the 26th?  I think Melissa posted the info for the beginning of the week.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly



Kelly, Im so sorry you didnt get the exact dates you wanted. I know the feeling with not being able to extend. We so wanted to stay a few extra days but apparently our chapter dosent allow that. Im sure your trip is going to be wonderful anyway. Maybe just try to squeeze in more time at AK. I know easier said than done.


----------



## kellyw8863

Thanks for understanding.  I know it will be fine.  It's just the process of shifting gears, and I'm so thankful that we get to do this at all.

Tonya, have you seen the flash mob video of the Black Eyed Peas on Oprah?  It's bound to put a smile on your face!

http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Oprahs-Kickoff-Party-Flash-Mob-Dance


----------



## pacrosby

kellyw8863 said:


> Just out of curiousity, did you go through the Springfield office or the Boston office?  Any tips on making magic happen once you're down there?
> 
> Okay, so I think we may have dates, and I'm feeling a little meh about them (though I'm embarrassed to even admit that).  We had put in for school vacation weeks (April first and February second) and were told that they don't do school vacation weeks because it's impossible to get direct flights and the cost of airfare is too high.  I tried to explain our situation, that my husband and I are both teachers, that we already miss so much work due to appointments, illnesses, and hospitalizations.  She asked about summer, and we explained that Ali has autonomic dysfunction and can't tolerate the heat.  So they came back with April 20th - April 26th, which means taking a personal day on the 26th and then sucking it up and returning to work on the 27th.  I guess since it is unlikely we will ever go back, I was just really hoping that we could add on a couple of days to stay at AKL since Ali's wish is the zoo.  And, I dread having to tell my principal that I need a personal day after all the time I already take over the course of the school year.
> 
> So, does anyone have the crowd/park info for the 23rd to the 26th?  I think Melissa posted the info for the beginning of the week.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly




Before we left I worked with the ladies from the Springfield office.  Primarily Jenna (who was terrific) and then once with Jessica.

What kind of 'magic' were you hoping for?  Are you planning to have this trip follow some sort of theme (we played up Xmas and the gingerbread men for example)?  Are you trying to incorporate activities that revolve around a certain character/characters or story?  I think if you had an idea of what you were hoping to achieve someone might be able to help you figure out if/how you might be able to get it done. You don't have to arrange anything of course.  I understand that for many the opportunity to go on this trip and have this  stress-free family vacation is more than enough. Plus, even if you don't arrange something specific you are bound to experience some 'magic' here and there throughout your trip.....................most people seem to report that unexpected surprises tended to appear out of nowhere.

Sorry the dates didn't work out as you had hoped



Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## maroo

pacrosby said:


> re:  spending money.  Don't be afraid to call your rep and ask them if they could let you know ahead of time what, if any, expense money you will be getting so that you can properly plan your trip.  I did that and had no difficulty getting the total.  I actually don't really understand why they wait until the last minute to tell families this information.  Seems rather obvious to me that that information could be quite useful.
> 
> I asked our chapter about this too.  They were hesitant to give us an exact figure, but gave me a ball park amount to plan from.
> 
> I think it has to do with the very few families that will take the wish for the child and use the money for something else...it has happened with our chapter.  So they give the amt and check at the last minute on purpose.
> 
> also re:  special meet and greets etc.  I've been led to believe (and to a certain degree know from personal experience) that if you aren't afraid to pick up the phone yourself or physically seek out the right people, you can make things happen.  It's a matter of figuring out who you need to talk to.  Guest services might be able to point you in the right direction.  I've also heard of instances where a particularly nice and helpful CM was instrumental in making extra magic.  Sometimes if you hammer home a desire enough times on these boards some nice DISser jumps in and helps you make things happen   I think the MAW offices have more than enough on their plates.  In some ways I bet WDW Wish Trips are easy and straight forward and a nice break from the crazy running around and coordinating that is required for other kinds of wishes.  If they started trying to personalize everyone's WDW Wish Trips too it could be a nightmare for them.  Lately I've been trying to get our chapter to consider matching families awaiting a WDW Wish Trip with those who have already gone and it's not being received all that well.  I really think they are just overwhelmed
> 
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



Yes...I think it is almost impossible for the people working at MAW to plan specific meet and greets...I just don't think they have contact with the right people at Disney.  

Most of the families that I have seen are able to really address their particular childs wish...to see a special character or eat in the Castle, etc. 

If your child has their heart set on doing something and it is off the wall...with the size of the DIS - sometimes you will be surprised who will come out and say that they know of someone that can help that become a reality. 

In the case of Lucas - one of our wish kids on here - his whole wish was to see the Steam Trains in Disney World...he didn't really care so much about Disney World itself...he wanted to see those trains.  And he reads books (big books) about the trains, their history...knows how they work.  And his wish would have been fulfilled by going to the Steam Train Tour.  But he was too young.  Disney said no.   THAT sparked some interest from a steam train engineer here on the DIS - who called their contacts at Disney - and magic flowed from that!

So you never know who is out there watching and gets their interest sparked by a sort of odd wish that can't be easily granted in the parks.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I just found out that our airline (Air Tran) does count the the medical supply bag against us for a carry on. I just wanted to let others know. If you know different please let me know as I just called Air Tran and that is what they told me.



Ok...Sue...Are you out there?  Is this legal? 

Sue in MN will know something about this....I am not sure they are allowed to count that against you...I think that is a federal law?


----------



## twinmum

Maroo:  happy to see you posting, was wondering how things are at home.  Is your water all fine again?  My goodness, we deal with those temps etc all the time, but of course, we're set up for it.  I hope all is well!

Seeing your advice about unique aspects of a wish made me laugh - it reminded me of one aspect of Mark wish that we never raised...goodness knows if anyone had tried to help us with it, we might not have survived!  And what was that special wish?  Well, our Mark just LOVE, LOVE, LOVES Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  On our first trip to WDW in 2006, we returned for a 2nd day at the MK, and of course, we rode BTMRR.  We came through the wheelchair entrance and when it was our turn, we were invited to stay on for a 2nd ride (this happens quite a lot on this ride, I think it has to do with managing the w/c).  After rides 1 and 2, a CM recognized us for the first day.  She invited us to ride again rather than coming back later.  "Great!" said Mark.  And again, we rode twice.  After ride #4 in a row, we disembarked with shaky legs.  Mark, still keen for more, asked what the record for most rides in a day was.  He was told it was 33.

Well, to make a long story short, we managed 10 rides on BTMRR that day.  On his Wish Trip in 2008, he was all set to try and beat that record of 33 rides.  He became so ensconced in other Wish Trip magic that he didn't pursue it.  But what does he keep mentioning about our upcoming Feburary trip?  Yup, you've got it..."maybe we can ride BTMRR 34 times in a day!"

My stomach is hoping for larger crowds, rendering this impossible.  And yet, I am a "ride gal" and I love BTMRR too...can you imagine?!?


----------



## Thumper321

maroo said:


> I am not sure they are allowed to count that against you...I think that is a federal law?



Not sure if this will help or not, but I found it in the United States Department of Transportation, Aviation Consumer Protection and Enforcement Rules, Part 382:

382.121 What mobility aids and other assistive devices may passengers with a disability bring into the aircraft cabin? Passengers may bring manual, but not electric wheelchairs, other mobility aids (e.g., canes, including those used by blind passengers), and other assistive devices (e.g., POCs), *as well as prescription medications and any medical devices needed to administer them (e.g., syringes, auto-injectors), as long as they comply with applicable safety, security and hazardous materials rules. These devices and aids cannot be counted against the airlines carry-on limits.*

Here's the link:  http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/rules.htm  or http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/Part 382-2008.pdf

This rule is effective as of May 13, 2009.


----------



## Thumper321

P.S.  I found the information in my last post from a link on AirTran's special needs information page.  It is on this page:  http://www.airtran.com/special_needs_information.aspx#med  It's listed under Additional Resources towards the bottom of the page. The link is titled "Non Discrimination on the Basis of Disability in Air Travel (14 CFR part 382)."  I so hope this helps with your battle!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wee Annie said:


> We are going in April (4/17), and our MAW rep called me before Christmas to give me the heads up that they have booked CRT for lunch the Monday we will be there.
> I had already made a CRT lunch reservation for later on in our vacay (on Elke's birthday), so I just cancelled that one.
> Ann



Ann, since your coordinator seems to be so understanding, would you feel comfortable calling her back and asking about switching it to Elke's bday? I know it would be no problem to do (I have done it twice now) as long as the person calling has the confirmation number. After looking over that week, and adjusting our schedule I moved our reservation to that same Monday (19th)  at 12:55. What time are you guys scheduled?



pacrosby said:


> Lately I've been trying to get our chapter to consider matching families awaiting a WDW Wish Trip with those who have already gone and it's not being received all that well.  I really think they are just overwhelmed



Pamela, that's a great idea! At least they could offer a "new" family a chance to make contact with a prior trip family. Or give them this board's web address.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I just found out that our airline (Air Tran) does count the the medical supply bag against us for a carry on. I just wanted to let others know. If you know different please let me know as I just called Air Tran and that is what they told me.



I couldn't quote it, but I'm quite certain that it would be discrimination to do that. You got a new employee that is reading out of the manual and was drilled into his head "no exceptions" because I'm sure people try to get out of the charges all the time. Call back and ask again. If you get the same answer ask for a supe and if they say the same ask for their lawyers number. Seriously. There are non-profits who fight this kind of thing for free. 



kellyw8863 said:


> I
> Okay, so I think we may have dates,
> 
> So they came back with April 20th - April 26th, which means taking a personal day on the 26th and then sucking it up and returning to work on the 27th.
> 
> So, does anyone have the crowd/park info for the 23rd to the 26th?  I think Melissa posted the info for the beginning of the week.



Kelly, I'll go look them up and post them on your PTR if no one else has yet. I'm sorry it didn't work out for your first (or second, really) choice. If it makes you feel better, I believe the crowds go down as that week goes on, so you will hopefully have no trouble fitting in all the rides, shows and meals you want. 



twinmum said:


> But what does he keep mentioning about our upcoming Feburary trip?  Yup, you've got it..."maybe we can ride BTMRR 34 times in a day!"
> 
> My stomach is hoping for larger crowds, rendering this impossible.  And yet, I am a "ride gal" and I love BTMRR too...can you imagine?!?


 
Holy crap!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Thumper321

More Information on who you can talk to at Air Tran and who to go to if you don't get results, all the way up to the DOT.  Is this excessive, useless information?  If so, let me know and I won't post this kind of stuff anymore.  Guess I kinda got carried away on this one.  I don't like to see our 'babies' being discriminated against.  

Contact Information  By Phone

To speak directly with an AirTran Airways representative, please call us between 7:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. Eastern time, Monday through Friday, except Federal holidays.

    * Reservations
      1-800-AIR-TRAN, or in Atlanta, call 678-254-7999.
    * TDD (Telecommunication Device for the Deaf)
      Call us toll free at 1-800-868-8833.
    * Customer Relations
      1-866-247-2428

At the Airport
If you encounter problems while traveling with AirTran Airways, please ask one of our Crew Members to put you in contact with a Complaint Resolution Official (CRO). Our CROs have been specially trained and are aware of applicable Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and Department of Transportation (DOT) disability regulations. Our CROs are available at all airport locations, and they will be glad to respond to your concerns.

Corporate Complaint Resolution Officer
If you have further concerns, please contact the AirTran Airways Corporate Complaint Resolution Officer.
To contact the Corporate CRO for AirTran Airways, please:

    Call the CRO at 800-965-2107, extension 6042.
    Or email the CRO at CCRO@airtranweb.com.

You may also contact AirTran Airways via the Contact Form on our website.
Department of Transportation
To contact the DOT regarding air travel and disabilities, please call them at:

    Voice: 1-800-778-4838
    TDD: 1-800-455-9880

The DOT hotline is staffed seven days a week from 7:00 A.M. to 11:00 P.M. Eastern time.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Thumper321 said:


> P.S.  I found the information in my last post from a link on AirTran's special needs information page.  It is on this page:  http://www.airtran.com/special_needs_information.aspx#med  It's listed under Additional Resources towards the bottom of the page. The link is titled "Non Discrimination on the Basis of Disability in Air Travel (14 CFR part 382)."  I so hope this helps with your battle!



Good job taking the time to find the link! I knew it wasn't kosher, so to speak. It might not be a bad idea to print that out and stick it in with your med supplies just in case you get the same newbie cust. service guy at the check-in counter!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Kelly, apparently my "subscription" to touringplans.com ended with the new year.  Maybe Maroo can still get the numbers for you? Sorry! I do remember that the weekend we leave it was surprisingly lower than earlier in the week. I want to say 4's through the weekend.


----------



## yinyanggirls

I know someone just asked this on a PTR. I was wondering the same thing, so I'll ask it here. Has anyone here been to the Twinkle Hope Tea Party at GKTW? It's the one mid-day activity there. Trying to decide if we have time to plan around it. 

Also, wondering, since I don't expect to hear our trip details until the last minute. What car rental company did people with MAW use? I'm wondering if they have a corporate account with one in particular and always use them. Then I can figure out who to call to try and get a good deal and still keep the same vehicle on a new contract.


----------



## LindaBabe

Aha!  Now I've found you!  I wondered why the wish trip thread wasn't showing up on my subscription list!  

Here at the World now - volunteering at GKTW on Saturday and Sunday.

Anyone want post cards for your wish kids?  PM your child's name and address!

Your stroller should be fine if you gate check it - check the salvation army or goodwill store for a ski bag, golf club bag bag, or duffle bag - that might fit, if you'd like to put it in something.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thumper321 said:


> More Information on who you can talk to at Air Tran and who to go to if you don't get results, all the way up to the DOT.  Is this excessive, useless information?  If so, let me know and I won't post this kind of stuff anymore.  Guess I kinda got carried away on this one.  I don't like to see our 'babies' being discriminated against.
> 
> 
> Most absolutely not! You are AWSOME!! Thank you for the information. I was very upset when she told me. But wanted to get some "ducks in a row" before I called back. I have looked over that website several times and could only find the medication part.
> Contact Information  By Phone
> 
> To speak directly with an AirTran Airways representative, please call us between 7:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M. Eastern time, Monday through Friday, except Federal holidays.
> 
> * Reservations
> 1-800-AIR-TRAN, or in Atlanta, call 678-254-7999.
> * TDD (Telecommunication Device for the Deaf)
> Call us toll free at 1-800-868-8833.
> * Customer Relations
> 1-866-247-2428
> 
> At the Airport
> If you encounter problems while traveling with AirTran Airways, please ask one of our Crew Members to put you in contact with a Complaint Resolution Official (CRO). Our CROs have been specially trained and are aware of applicable Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and Department of Transportation (DOT) disability regulations. Our CROs are available at all airport locations, and they will be glad to respond to your concerns.
> 
> Corporate Complaint Resolution Officer
> If you have further concerns, please contact the AirTran Airways Corporate Complaint Resolution Officer.
> To contact the Corporate CRO for AirTran Airways, please:
> 
> Call the CRO at 800-965-2107, extension 6042.
> Or email the CRO at CCRO@airtranweb.com.
> 
> You may also contact AirTran Airways via the Contact Form on our website.
> Department of Transportation
> To contact the DOT regarding air travel and disabilities, please call them at:
> 
> Voice: 1-800-778-4838
> TDD: 1-800-455-9880
> 
> The DOT hotline is staffed seven days a week from 7:00 A.M. to 11:00 P.M. Eastern time.



I will definately print this out. Thank you. 

I wasn't too worried about the medications but was worried about his cooling vest( I do not want to take any chances checking that) and his catheters and his diapers as I will have those in the same carryon with his syringes tube feeding supplied and meds etc.

Thank you again!!


----------



## momma_mouse

yinyanggirls said:


> I know someone just asked this on a PTR. I was wondering the same thing, so I'll ask it here. Has anyone here been to the Twinkle Hope Tea Party at GKTW? It's the one mid-day activity there. Trying to decide if we have time to plan around it.
> 
> Also, wondering, since I don't expect to hear our trip details until the last minute. What car rental company did people with MAW use? I'm wondering if they have a corporate account with one in particular and always use them. Then I can figure out who to call to try and get a good deal and still keep the same vehicle on a new contract.




On the WGO info site on GKTW (I found it googling around) it says that GKTW uses Avis.  Not that GKTW sets everything up, but I guess maybe they have a preferance or something.  Our WGO is Dream Factory and we're using Avis.  

Thanks for asking about Twinkle Hopes.  I'm still watching to see if I get any responses.  Apparantly it is fairly new.  Since it's in the middle of the day I doubt as m any people go to it, too.  We're going to try to go to it.  I'm fairly certain all 3 of my kids will love it.  My 6 year old DD is really looking forward to it!  

In my googling around, I found out that Twinkle Hope, the GKTW exclusive 25th anniversary My Little Pony, is there.  And it's just a tea party with tasty treats, dress up outfits, etc.  It sounds really cute!  I found a few pictures online of it, but not many.


----------



## Thumper321

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I wasn't too worried about the medications but was worried about his cooling vest( I do not want to take any chances checking that) and his catheters and his diapers as I will have those in the same carryon with his syringes tube feeding supplied and meds etc.
> 
> Thank you again!!



Ty is 10, right?  Is there any way you could get your doctor to write a letter saying what should be packed in his med bag?  I can't see the airline saying that catheters and diapers for a 10 year old aren't medically necessary, especially if there's a letter.  And the diapers just happen to be in the bag that you would have to have for his meds anyway, right?  But the cooling vest would probably be my concern.  Could he wear the vest on the plane without the cooling packs and put the cooling packs in with his meds and supplies?  Do you guys have a long flight?   

Maybe call that DOT number if necessary and tell them that these supplies are what make the flight possible for your child, and that you feel the airline is discriminating against catheterized / incontinent consumers?  Tell them that this is an accessibility issue for your son?  And just ask if they can make any suggestions.  Sorry, I wish I could help more.


----------



## momma_mouse

Maroo...he's really wanting to see Goofy and Pluto.  I was thinking Tusker House for a late late breakfast maybe?  I had thought about Chef Mickey's (we loved it last time) but we're going to be at Animal Kingdom all day on one of our days so I figured that would work out better.  I'm trying to not have to run around place to place.  We needed a vacation from our vacation before and we are going to do this very special trip very different.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thumper321 said:


> Ty is 10, right?  Is there any way you could get your doctor to write a letter saying what should be packed in his med bag?  I can't see the airline saying that catheters and diapers for a 10 year old aren't medically necessary, especially if there's a letter.  And the diapers just happen to be in the bag that you would have to have for his meds anyway, right?  But the cooling vest would probably be my concern.  Could he wear the vest on the plane without the cooling packs and put the cooling packs in with his meds and supplies?  Do you guys have a long flight?
> 
> Maybe call that DOT number if necessary and tell them that these supplies are what make the flight possible for your child, and that you feel the airline is discriminating against catheterized / incontinent consumers?  Tell them that this is an accessibility issue for your son?  And just ask if they can make any suggestions.  Sorry, I wish I could help more.



Yes he is 10. I am going to have the dr write a note. We do not have a long flight at all. My biggest concern is that bag counting agains us as a carry on but I might see if I can get the others packed a little better and make it not matter. If it does end up counting then I will bring out the copy of the part that says it is not counted


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Maroo:  happy to see you posting, was wondering how things are at home.  Is your water all fine again?  My goodness, we deal with those temps etc all the time, but of course, we're set up for it.  I hope all is well!
> 
> Seeing your advice about unique aspects of a wish made me laugh - it reminded me of one aspect of Mark wish that we never raised...goodness knows if anyone had tried to help us with it, we might not have survived!  And what was that special wish?  Well, our Mark just LOVE, LOVE, LOVES Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  On our first trip to WDW in 2006, we returned for a 2nd day at the MK, and of course, we rode BTMRR.  We came through the wheelchair entrance and when it was our turn, we were invited to stay on for a 2nd ride (this happens quite a lot on this ride, I think it has to do with managing the w/c).  After rides 1 and 2, a CM recognized us for the first day.  She invited us to ride again rather than coming back later.  "Great!" said Mark.  And again, we rode twice.  After ride #4 in a row, we disembarked with shaky legs.  Mark, still keen for more, asked what the record for most rides in a day was.  He was told it was 33.
> 
> Well, to make a long story short, we managed 10 rides on BTMRR that day.  On his Wish Trip in 2008, he was all set to try and beat that record of 33 rides.  He became so ensconced in other Wish Trip magic that he didn't pursue it.  But what does he keep mentioning about our upcoming Feburary trip?  Yup, you've got it..."maybe we can ride BTMRR 34 times in a day!"
> 
> My stomach is hoping for larger crowds, rendering this impossible.  And yet, I am a "ride gal" and I love BTMRR too...can you imagine?!?




My water situation...

Is horrible.

For those of you guys not aware...the City of Jackson, MS has had no water since Monday.  Today is Thursday!  URGH!

Over 100 city pipes burst during the major cold snap we had a week ago and they are still thawing out and breaking and the city just can't keep up.  So many broke that the water pressure in the city went so low that now very few people have running water in the city.  Those that do have water are all under a strict boil water alert (which will probably last for days AFTER we get water back).

School have been closed, restaurants, all goverment buildings, even medical clinics are closed all around the city.  The larger hospitals have their own water supply (this was done after Katrina), so they are all fine and have water, but the external clinics (like us) still don't have water.

To make things just that much better...it STINKS today.  Someone messed up something somewhere.  It smells like a sewer pipe in my office today.    Gag.  



Riding BTMRR 34 times in one day would be SOOOO awesome!  I think it may be doable...just keep getting FP's...and stay in the line most of the day...  You can totally do it!  



Thumper321 said:


> Not sure if this will help or not, but I found it in the United States Department of Transportation, Aviation Consumer Protection and Enforcement Rules, Part 382:
> 
> 382.121 What mobility aids and other assistive devices may passengers with a disability bring into the aircraft cabin? Passengers may bring manual, but not electric wheelchairs, other mobility aids (e.g., canes, including those used by blind passengers), and other assistive devices (e.g., POCs), *as well as prescription medications and any medical devices needed to administer them (e.g., syringes, auto-injectors), as long as they comply with applicable safety, security and hazardous materials rules. These devices and aids cannot be counted against the airlines carry-on limits.*
> 
> Here's the link:  http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/rules.htm  or http://airconsumer.dot.gov/rules/Part 382-2008.pdf
> 
> This rule is effective as of May 13, 2009.



I knew there was something against that!



Thumper321 said:


> P.S.  I found the information in my last post from a link on AirTran's special needs information page.  It is on this page:  http://www.airtran.com/special_needs_information.aspx#med  It's listed under Additional Resources towards the bottom of the page. The link is titled "Non Discrimination on the Basis of Disability in Air Travel (14 CFR part 382)."  I so hope this helps with your battle!



Great information! 





yinyanggirls said:


> Kelly, apparently my "subscription" to touringplans.com ended with the new year.  Maybe Maroo can still get the numbers for you? Sorry! I do remember that the weekend we leave it was surprisingly lower than earlier in the week. I want to say 4's through the weekend.



That happened to me last week, too??  I think they extended everyone through the new year?  

But what was the question?  



Thumper321 said:


> Ty is 10, right?  Is there any way you could get your doctor to write a letter saying what should be packed in his med bag?  I can't see the airline saying that catheters and diapers for a 10 year old aren't medically necessary, especially if there's a letter.  And the diapers just happen to be in the bag that you would have to have for his meds anyway, right?  But the cooling vest would probably be my concern.  Could he wear the vest on the plane without the cooling packs and put the cooling packs in with his meds and supplies?  Do you guys have a long flight?
> 
> Maybe call that DOT number if necessary and tell them that these supplies are what make the flight possible for your child, and that you feel the airline is discriminating against catheterized / incontinent consumers?  Tell them that this is an accessibility issue for your son?  And just ask if they can make any suggestions.  Sorry, I wish I could help more.



The cooling vest, diapers, catheters, medications...all of that should be considered medical supplies and NOT count against you guys.  



momma_mouse said:


> Maroo...he's really wanting to see Goofy and Pluto.  I was thinking Tusker House for a late late breakfast maybe?  I had thought about Chef Mickey's (we loved it last time) but we're going to be at Animal Kingdom all day on one of our days so I figured that would work out better.  I'm trying to not have to run around place to place.  We needed a vacation from our vacation before and we are going to do this very special trip very different.



Oh, you guys are going to be in GREAT shape!

Both Goofy and Pluto are usually at GKTW on Mondays and Thursday mornings.  They are also in every park!  When you meet them - tell the character handler that this is part of his wish trip and that they are his favorites and they should take extra time with you guys.

Don't wait in character lines...you should be taken to an exit or the front of the line for all of them...so each time you see one of those characters, feel free to stop!

You can ask the CM at the front of each park where you can find them and they can let you know, too.


----------



## momma_mouse

maroo said:


> Oh, you guys are going to be in GREAT shape!
> 
> Both Goofy and Pluto are usually at GKTW on Mondays and Thursday mornings.  They are also in every park!  When you meet them - tell the character handler that this is part of his wish trip and that they are his favorites and they should take extra time with you guys.
> 
> Don't wait in character lines...you should be taken to an exit or the front of the line for all of them...so each time you see one of those characters, feel free to stop!
> 
> You can ask the CM at the front of each park where you can find them and they can let you know, too.



Well, he's also wanting to see Woody (and Bullseye which I know isn't going to happen  ) Mater and Handy Manny.  Is Handy Manny out reguarly?


----------



## camarks1234

wow! I haven't posted in awhile and then stopped getting emails. Volume 3! I'm out of the loop lately. I do have something to share though. It took me a year, but I finally put an album together about AJ's MAW cruise. I'm going to find his post trip report and post it there as well.

AJ's Magical MAW Cruise Album


----------



## maroo

camarks1234 said:


> wow! I haven't posted in awhile and then stopped getting emails. Volume 3! I'm out of the loop lately. I do have something to share though. It took me a year, but I finally put an album together about AJ's MAW cruise. I'm going to find his post trip report and post it there as well.
> 
> AJ's Magical MAW Cruise Album



Oh my gosh!  How wonderful! 

Great book!!!

And you got to go BACK!  That is awesome!


----------



## maroo

momma_mouse said:


> Well, he's also wanting to see Woody (and Bullseye which I know isn't going to happen  ) Mater and Handy Manny.  Is Handy Manny out reguarly?



Yes...I think they are usually at DHS??  Is that right?  Isn't that a Playhouse Disney character?


----------



## that's nice

momma_mouse said:


> Well, he's also wanting to see Woody (and Bullseye which I know isn't going to happen  ) Mater and Handy Manny.  Is Handy Manny out reguarly?





maroo said:


> Yes...I think they are usually at DHS??  Is that right?  Isn't that a Playhouse Disney character?



Handy Manny is in rotation outside of the Playhouse Disney show. They have him on one side and 1 or 2 of the Little Einstein's on the other side. You have to time it right or ask a CM what time HM will be out.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi Kelly,

Just wanted to let you know, that according to TGM (he does it by blue people days, 5 being the highest) April 11-17th is 4 blue people and then the 18th-30th is 3 blue people.

As you know, we are going the 4/24-5/5.....this is the exact time we went in 2007...it was crowded, but manageable.  If you remember, I followed the touring plans to a T and we had a great vacation...we did have the GAC for Brigitte but obviously not the "GKTW Golden Ticket" , and we were perfectly fine.

I guess my only concern for you is going to be the heat.  It was in the 90's everyday  when we were there.  Brigitte was only 8mo old, so it wasn't much of an issue for her then, I know it will be now.  My older kids, who are perfectly healthy wanted to stay at the pool ALL day it was so hot.  We made it a point to do the parks early in the morning (like rope drop everyday early) and then went back to POR EVERY day for the afternoon for naps/pool.  We would then go back to the parks at night when it cooled off and the sun was winding down.  If we were not going to be able to extend this trip, I would not be taking Brigge down in April.  I would go more around Dec/Feb/March.  But then again, you never know what the weather will be.  We were there last year in February swimming in the pool (got sunburns mid-80's) but woke up to frost on the windshield the next morning and spent the rest of the week in sweatshirts/hats/mittens.  

It's such a hard call.  Have you guys thought at all about putting it off until the fall?  If Brigitte ends up having heart surgery again, and we need to postpone, I wouldn't be upset at all about going down during the holiday season.....we have friends who leave on Thanksgiving  Day every single year, and wouldn't EVER go at another time.  They LOVE waking up the day after thanksgiving and seeing the parks decked out for the holidays!!  If you went that week, you would only miss a few days of school.  I'm just "writing out loud" now!!  

Sending you a ...I know this wasn't expected for you.


----------



## kdzbear

momma_mouse said:


> Well, he's also wanting to see Woody (and Bullseye which I know isn't going to happen  ) Mater and Handy Manny.  Is Handy Manny out regularly?



Handy Manny normally rotates with JoJo and Goliath. So, you will see one group for a designated time period and then they switch. The Little Einsteins tend to be Leo and Annie since Quincy and June are at the Hollywood and Vine restaurant. However, this can also change by the day. Mater and Lightning McQueen have their own meet and greet spot on the Streets of NY.

Then on non-Fantasmic days you can find lots of characters by going through the Inside Animation store and out the back entrance that puts you in an inside character courtyard. The characters vary, but they rotate every 15 minutes between two sets of characters. Generally, you can meet about 30 characters in an hour here.

Woody is out at the Magic Kingdom in Frontierland sometimes. The only time I have heard of meeting Bullseye is at MVMCCP, but he is often in parades so your son could at least wave to him!


----------



## yinyanggirls

I keep wondering why you guys all think April will be HOT, then I noticed Shannon's location (NH). I keep forgetting most of you are northeast. We will be coming from similar temps by April, although no humidity, so I don't expect to be overwhelmed by the heat. We do have some cold days in winter (today is a cool 58/34) but in summer it's often over 100 and with monsoons, we even have humidity. So. AZ is a weird climate. Anyway, hot for my girls is when the swings and slide are too hot to touch and you can't set foot outside without shoes on.


----------



## pnutallergymom

yinyanggirls said:


> I keep wondering why you guys all think April will be HOT, then I noticed Shannon's location (NH). I keep forgetting most of you are northeast. We will be coming from similar temps by April, although no humidity, so I don't expect to be overwhelmed by the heat. We do have some cold days in winter (today is a cool 58/34) but in summer it's often over 100 and with monsoons, we even have humidity. So. AZ is a weird climate. Anyway, hot for my girls is when the swings and slide are too hot to touch and you can't set foot outside without shoes on.



I LOVE this Melissa!!  I picked this weather specifically because of the temps!!!  We just plan accordingly.  When we went that time in February, I was NOT a happy camper with the weather!!  To me there is nothing worse than going away to a "tropical" place and freezing your rear end off!!! But, Brigitte also doesn't have alot of issues with regard to her body temperature either.  She probably won't be overly comfortable, but I don't expect the rest of us to be either.  I never find the heat to be a problem in the parks unless you are standing in lines for a LOOOOOONG time. Like I said, we will do parks in the morning, go back to the hotel and cool off, relax...and then go back at night time anyways.  Avoiding the peak heat times!!!

BTW...we are having a "warm" day here today.  Its 32 right now.  Yesterday was 19, wind chill -2!!  Its going to warm up and be in the 40's for the rest of the week here!!!


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> I keep wondering why you guys all think April will be HOT, then I noticed Shannon's location (NH). I keep forgetting most of you are northeast. We will be coming from similar temps by April, although no humidity, so I don't expect to be overwhelmed by the heat. We do have some cold days in winter (today is a cool 58/34) but in summer it's often over 100 and with monsoons, we even have humidity. So. AZ is a weird climate. Anyway, hot for my girls is when the swings and slide are too hot to touch and you can't set foot outside without shoes on.



58 huh? That's nice!!! 

Today it hit 34 here- it was the first day over freezing since December 28th!  At night it's been in-between 0-25 degrees. In April it is usually in the 60's here, except last year we did have 2-3 days that hit 90! Coming from AZ, I think the weather in Florida will be similar to what your used to in Arizona.


----------



## kellyw8863

yinyanggirls said:


> Kelly, apparently my "subscription" to touringplans.com ended with the new year.  Maybe Maroo can still get the numbers for you? Sorry! I do remember that the weekend we leave it was surprisingly lower than earlier in the week. I want to say 4's through the weekend.



No worries!  Thanks!



maroo said:


> My water situation...
> 
> Is horrible.
> 
> For those of you guys not aware...the City of Jackson, MS has had no water since Monday.  Today is Thursday!  URGH!
> 
> Over 100 city pipes burst during the major cold snap we had a week ago and they are still thawing out and breaking and the city just can't keep up.  So many broke that the water pressure in the city went so low that now very few people have running water in the city.  Those that do have water are all under a strict boil water alert (which will probably last for days AFTER we get water back).
> 
> School have been closed, restaurants, all goverment buildings, even medical clinics are closed all around the city.  The larger hospitals have their own water supply (this was done after Katrina), so they are all fine and have water, but the external clinics (like us) still don't have water.
> 
> To make things just that much better...it STINKS today.  Someone messed up something somewhere.  It smells like a sewer pipe in my office today.    Gag.



Oh my gosh!  I had no idea!  I hope that things start looking up soon!



camarks1234 said:


> wow! I haven't posted in awhile and then stopped getting emails. Volume 3! I'm out of the loop lately. I do have something to share though. It took me a year, but I finally put an album together about AJ's MAW cruise. I'm going to find his post trip report and post it there as well.
> 
> AJ's Magical MAW Cruise Album



I can't wait to look at the pictures!



pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, that according to TGM (he does it by blue people days, 5 being the highest) April 11-17th is 4 blue people and then the 18th-30th is 3 blue people.
> 
> As you know, we are going the 4/24-5/5.....this is the exact time we went in 2007...it was crowded, but manageable.  If you remember, I followed the touring plans to a T and we had a great vacation...we did have the GAC for Brigitte but obviously not the "GKTW Golden Ticket" , and we were perfectly fine.
> 
> I guess my only concern for you is going to be the heat.  It was in the 90's everyday  when we were there.  Brigitte was only 8mo old, so it wasn't much of an issue for her then, I know it will be now.  My older kids, who are perfectly healthy wanted to stay at the pool ALL day it was so hot.  We made it a point to do the parks early in the morning (like rope drop everyday early) and then went back to POR EVERY day for the afternoon for naps/pool.  We would then go back to the parks at night when it cooled off and the sun was winding down.  If we were not going to be able to extend this trip, I would not be taking Brigge down in April.  I would go more around Dec/Feb/March.  But then again, you never know what the weather will be.  We were there last year in February swimming in the pool (got sunburns mid-80's) but woke up to frost on the windshield the next morning and spent the rest of the week in sweatshirts/hats/mittens.
> 
> It's such a hard call.  Have you guys thought at all about putting it off until the fall?  If Brigitte ends up having heart surgery again, and we need to postpone, I wouldn't be upset at all about going down during the holiday season.....we have friends who leave on Thanksgiving  Day every single year, and wouldn't EVER go at another time.  They LOVE waking up the day after thanksgiving and seeing the parks decked out for the holidays!!  If you went that week, you would only miss a few days of school.  I'm just "writing out loud" now!!
> 
> Sending you a ...I know this wasn't expected for you.



Thanks, Shannon.  We really are okay with the 20th-26th.  I think I was just reacting to the idea of change (even though we didn't have dates in the first place), and I'm incredibly stressed about having to ask work for the time off.  Every year, I use every single one of my sick days.  Every. one.  But Ali has so many appointments, hospitalizations, surgeries, etc., that it can't be avoided.  I'm afraid I won't even have a personal day left by the time of the trip.  As for waiting until next year, it sounds like we'll have the same issue because she kept saying it had to do with wanting our trip to coincide with a school vacation week and the increased cost of airfare.  So, it is what it is, and we're so incredibly grateful that we even get to do this in the first place.



yinyanggirls said:


> I keep wondering why you guys all think April will be HOT, then I noticed Shannon's location (NH). I keep forgetting most of you are northeast. We will be coming from similar temps by April, although no humidity, so I don't expect to be overwhelmed by the heat. We do have some cold days in winter (today is a cool 58/34) but in summer it's often over 100 and with monsoons, we even have humidity. So. AZ is a weird climate. Anyway, hot for my girls is when the swings and slide are too hot to touch and you can't set foot outside without shoes on.



There are a couple of us on here from the great Northeast, and it's been cold lately!  Today felt downright balmy because it hit 30 degrees.  58, and I'd have all the windows open!  For Ali, anything over 80, or so, is going to cause some problems.  We do have a cooling vest for her, but it doesn't work in humidity.  Running ice water through her GT helps somewhat, but the heat is definitely a concern.


----------



## cleostar09

Well, after a month I finally got started on our Trip Report!! 
click here to follow: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2372124


----------



## momma_mouse

kdzbear said:


> Handy Manny normally rotates with JoJo and Goliath. So, you will see one group for a designated time period and then they switch. The Little Einsteins tend to be Leo and Annie since Quincy and June are at the Hollywood and Vine restaurant. However, this can also change by the day. Mater and Lightning McQueen have their own meet and greet spot on the Streets of NY.
> 
> Then on non-Fantasmic days you can find lots of characters by going through the Inside Animation store and out the back entrance that puts you in an inside character courtyard. The characters vary, but they rotate every 15 minutes between two sets of characters. Generally, you can meet about 30 characters in an hour here.
> 
> Woody is out at the Magic Kingdom in Frontierland sometimes. The only time I have heard of meeting Bullseye is at MVMCCP, but he is often in parades so your son could at least wave to him!



Why on non-Fantasmic days?  I had planned to be there on a Fantasmic day.  If character appearances are going to be low then I'll have to swap that around.


----------



## maroo

cleostar09 said:


> Well, after a month I finally got started on our Trip Report!!
> click here to follow: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2372124



Great start!!!!!

I am so impressed with how well you planned everything for your large family.  It is so nice to see someone as young as you take up so much responsibility!  And to take time to share your trip with us (and hang on to the memories for yourselves, of course, is a great thing to do!)  

We will be glad to follow along! Can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## Savannah's Mami

Will anyone be at Disney next week?  My mom has surprised us with tickets for next week and I plan to take Savvy to GKTW.


----------



## momma_mouse

Savannah's Mami said:


> Will anyone be at Disney next week?  My mom has surprised us with tickets for next week and I plan to take Savvy to GKTW.




We will be getting there Saturday late morning/early afternoon!


----------



## Savannah's Mami

momma_mouse said:


> We will be getting there Saturday late morning/early afternoon!


This Saturday?  I am headed over M-F and just called GKTW to double check that we can visit...that place is so magical!


----------



## kellyw8863

Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.


----------



## pnutallergymom

kellyw8863 said:


> Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.



Oh Kelly, I am so sorry.  What do they expect you to do? Leave him home, or place him with another family, while his family is on vacation??  That seems so wrong on so many levels.

Did they tell you that you could bring him if you paid out of pocket??  I know that would be a huge expense.  Ugggh!!  This makes me so sad.


----------



## kellyw8863

pnutallergymom said:


> Oh Kelly, I am so sorry.  What do they expect you to do? Leave him home, or place him with another family, while his family is on vacation??  That seems so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Did they tell you that you could bring him if you paid out of pocket??  I know that would be a huge expense.  Ugggh!!  This makes me so sad.



I don't think we can go if we don't get approval for him.  We can't afford to pay out of pocket, but at the same time, we can't go and not bring him.  As far as we're concerned, he is a member of our immediate family, has been for the past year, and will be for as long as he needs us.


----------



## pnutallergymom

kellyw8863 said:


> I don't think we can go if we don't get approval for him.  We can't afford to pay out of pocket, but at the same time, we can't go and not bring him.  As far as we're concerned, he is a member of our immediate family, has been for the past year, and will be for as long as he needs us.



I can't even believe this is happening to you guys. Like I said, I am so sorry.  Of course he is a member of your family!!  I hope in the very least they feel bad about it.  This is just wrong.


----------



## Wee Annie

Kelly,

I am speechless after reading this.  I am so sorry.  What is their justification?  I mean, he resides full time with you, right?  I have a friend who decided not to do the trip with MAW when they denied one of her step-daughters who she and her husband had shared custody of.  She was really upset, because this step-daughter lived with them half the time and was part of the family, and she couldn't imagine going on a trip like this without her.  But her MAW chapter (it was in VA) justified it by saying only children that lived in her home full time were allowed.

How could a foster child be denied?

Btw, my friend is probably going to try pursuing a trip with another wish organization.


----------



## kdzbear

momma_mouse said:


> Why on non-Fantasmic days?  I had planned to be there on a Fantasmic day.  If character appearances are going to be low then I'll have to swap that around.



I am not sure. I guess on Fantasmic days they need all of the characters for Fantasmic. I was there on non-Fantasmic days in both September and November and there were tons of characters right at about 4:35-4:45. I have read on these boards that it is not the same on Fantasmic days. My kids have seen Fantasmic in the past and Tyler is deathly afraid of loud noises and fireworks so we chose not to see it again. However, he loves soft and furry characters! 



cleostar09 said:


> Well, after a month I finally got started on our Trip Report!!
> click here to follow: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2372124



I am heading over to read your report!


----------



## momma_mouse

Savannah's Mami said:


> This Saturday?  I am headed over M-F and just called GKTW to double check that we can visit...that place is so magical!




No, next,the 23rd.  Sorry about that.  LOL!


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.



Oh no!!




kellyw8863 said:


> I don't think we can go if we don't get approval for him.  We can't afford to pay out of pocket, but at the same time, we can't go and not bring him.  As far as we're concerned, he is a member of our immediate family, has been for the past year, and will be for as long as he needs us.



Oh no!  

So...what was the deal?  He is not legally adopted at this point?  Right?  And has he reached the age of 18?  Maybe that is the deal?

Oh, please do keep us posted.  




Wee Annie said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I am speechless after reading this.  I am so sorry.  What is their justification?  I mean, he resides full time with you, right?  I have a friend who decided not to do the trip with MAW when they denied one of her step-daughters who she and her husband had shared custody of.  She was really upset, because this step-daughter lived with them half the time and was part of the family, and she couldn't imagine going on a trip like this without her.  But her MAW chapter (it was in VA) justified it by saying only children that lived in her home full time were allowed.
> 
> How could a foster child be denied?
> 
> Btw, my friend is probably going to try pursuing a trip with another wish organization.



I agree with this...if MAW's rules won't allow it...maybe Dream Factory or another similar organization would allow him to come with you guys.  

I know you guys have really reached out to Gabe and that he is a member of your family...I am so so sorry to hear this.


----------



## maroo

Savannah's Mami said:


> Will anyone be at Disney next week?  My mom has surprised us with tickets for next week and I plan to take Savvy to GKTW.



Oh my gosh!

And here I was thinking that you had not started a TR...and you have been writing on your blog!!!  

I can NOT believe you guys were some of the people STUCK on the monorail!!  I heard about that and thought..."It would be BAD to have a wish kid on there!"...I had NO idea!

But it looks like Disney made it up to you guys!


----------



## dmbfan

Savannah's Mami said:


> Will anyone be at Disney next week?  My mom has surprised us with tickets for next week and I plan to take Savvy to GKTW.



Oh How exciting.... Are you going to go back and volunteer ith her?

Let us know how it goes, we are going back next month to volunteer as a family and we can't wait...Have a great time...


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.



Are you KIDDING.... I do not even know what to say Kelly... This just does not make any sense....do you have legal papers saying that he is living with you full time, even though I know we know he is. I hate to ask you this, and you do not have to answer this on an open board, but do you get money from the state to care for him? If so, that she should be enough proof for them to see he is part of your family.

Gosh I do not know what to do say, I never say this being an issue for a second. So now what? Do you have any leg to stand on to get him approved?


----------



## maroo

Prayer Request:::::

Many of you guys remember Lydia. 

Her pre-trip report is Here!...

She has now been placed on the heart transplant list. 

Please pray for her family - as this is so hard.  And pray for the donor...and their family.  Life is an interesting thing...when someone else can have a tragedy and save a life at the same time.  So prayers all around. 


Wait...UPDATE:  As of the minute I posted this...her Mom posted again her page (PM me if you want the link)...she has pneumonia and is in the hospital on IV antibiotics.  Please pray for her....


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> Prayer Request:::::
> 
> Many of you guys remember Lydia.
> 
> Her pre-trip report is Here!...
> 
> She has now been placed on the heart transplant list.
> 
> Please pray for her family - as this is so hard.  And pray for the donor...and their family.  Life is an interesting thing...when someone else can have a tragedy and save a life at the same time.  So prayers all around.
> 
> 
> Wait...UPDATE:  As of the minute I posted this...her Mom posted again her page (PM me if you want the link)...she has pneumonia and is in the hospital on IV antibiotics.  Please pray for her....



Oh no I hope she can kick the pneumonia very soon. Praying the abx gets it out of there so she can get a new heart!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kellyw8863 said:


> Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.



Oh no I am so sorry! I hope there is another way around this. I would keep calling and seeing if there is anything they can do. I will say a prayer that they find that Gabe should go on this trip with you. HUGS!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Savannah's Mami said:


> Will anyone be at Disney next week?  My mom has surprised us with tickets for next week and I plan to take Savvy to GKTW.



Here now.  Volunteering at GKTW today and tomorrow.  Have a FUN trip!


----------



## momma_mouse

maroo said:


> I agree with this...if MAW's rules won't allow it...maybe Dream Factory or another similar organization would allow him to come with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, try Dream Factory.  I know our chapter was going to let my step-son go with us.  (We only have him about 4 days a month.)  His mom wouldn't let him though.
Click to expand...


----------



## kellyw8863

Wee Annie said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I am speechless after reading this.  I am so sorry.  What is their justification?  I mean, he resides full time with you, right?  I have a friend who decided not to do the trip with MAW when they denied one of her step-daughters who she and her husband had shared custody of.  She was really upset, because this step-daughter lived with them half the time and was part of the family, and she couldn't imagine going on a trip like this without her.  But her MAW chapter (it was in VA) justified it by saying only children that lived in her home full time were allowed.
> 
> How could a foster child be denied?
> 
> Btw, my friend is probably going to try pursuing a trip with another wish organization.



He does reside full time with us, and has for exactly a year.  There is no plan for him to be reunified with his adoptive mother, which means there is no plan for him to go anywhere else.  MAW is defining eligible members as "immediate family members who reside in the home."



maroo said:


> Oh no!!
> Oh no!
> 
> So...what was the deal?  He is not legally adopted at this point?  Right?  And has he reached the age of 18?  Maybe that is the deal?
> 
> Oh, please do keep us posted.



He's not considered eligible for adoption because of his age (17).  The goal for him remains reunification with his adoptive mother, or independent living.  But, even though he will be 18 at the end of April, he is only a junior in high school so he will be a ward of the state six months post-graduation.  We assume he will be with us through that time, as he has no plans to go back where he was.



dmbfan said:


> Are you KIDDING.... I do not even know what to say Kelly... This just does not make any sense....do you have legal papers saying that he is living with you full time, even though I know we know he is. I hate to ask you this, and you do not have to answer this on an open board, but do you get money from the state to care for him? If so, that she should be enough proof for them to see he is part of your family.
> 
> Gosh I do not know what to do say, I never say this being an issue for a second. So now what? Do you have any leg to stand on to get him approved?



We have a letter from DSS stating that he is living in our home and under our care and protection.  This letter also gives us permission to take him out of state.  We do receive a stipend for his care, and this is considered a "kinship" placement, meaning that there is no plan for him to be placed anywhere else.  Let me know if you're around this weekend so I can give you a call.



maroo said:


> Prayer Request:::::
> 
> Many of you guys remember Lydia.
> 
> Her pre-trip report is Here!...
> 
> She has now been placed on the heart transplant list.
> 
> Please pray for her family - as this is so hard.  And pray for the donor...and their family.  Life is an interesting thing...when someone else can have a tragedy and save a life at the same time.  So prayers all around.
> 
> 
> Wait...UPDATE:  As of the minute I posted this...her Mom posted again her page (PM me if you want the link)...she has pneumonia and is in the hospital on IV antibiotics.  Please pray for her....



I am so, so sorry to read this, and she certainly will be in my prayers.  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh no I am so sorry! I hope there is another way around this. I would keep calling and seeing if there is anything they can do. I will say a prayer that they find that Gabe should go on this trip with you. HUGS!!



I am going to make one more plea with them.  Even if they can help us with anything, like the park tickets.  I can't believe how expensive those things are!



momma_mouse said:


> Yep, try Dream Factory.  I know our chapter was going to let my step-son go with us.  (We only have him about 4 days a month.)  His mom wouldn't let him though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to read this!  Unfortunately, Dream Factory isn't an option for us, as the MA chapter only serves the Merrimac Valley area of MA at this time, and we live in Western MA.  Not even close.
> 
> Thanks for all of your thoughts.  I spoke with our contact again yesterday, and she said that since we don't have legal custody of him, he's not considered our child.  I guess I understand, but it is hard.  I emailed her late yesterday afternoon and told her that we will pay OOP to bring him, though I'm going to make one more plea.  If they can even help us with the park tickets, we can swing the airfare and day to day expenses while we are there.  I'm hopeful that they can work with us a little bit, especially since we're most likely going to have to take unpaid leave from work in order to go.  Honestly, I just want to get the trip booked so we can start focusing on all the good and let go of all our frustrations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thumper321

I am so sorry, Kelly!  This seems completely absurd to me, especially with you having the letter from the state.  Keep trying!  Maybe they will at least cover some of his expenses.  I would fight it until the very end.  Having an adopted brother, I know that Gabe is immediate family.  I just wish that MAW knew it.


----------



## Maryrn11168

Well, it is official!! We got the letter that we are book on the Disney Magic for Brian's Trip!    I can not believe that it is coming together!!  We leave 10 weeks from today!!  So much planning to do!! (which I live for and my husband thinks I'm nuts!!!)  I have been reading and re-reading Disney Cruise line books!!    I'm not sure if I want to book excusions now or take it easy and play it by ear!!   They are also quite expensive and there is nothing that Brian is absolutley crazy about doing!  I did book a massage for myself   I figure I deserve it since I am the one that sleeps on the pull out chair when he is admitted!!!!

I will start a PTR the beggining of the week!!  Just wanted to post this news quickly...now I have to get ready for a "girls" night to the movies and dinner!!  No husbands or kids!!!!

Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend!!!

Mary


----------



## dmbfan

Maryrn11168 said:


> Well, it is official!! We got the letter that we are book on the Disney Magic for Brian's Trip!    I can not believe that it is coming together!!  We leave 10 weeks from today!!  So much planning to do!! (which I live for and my husband thinks I'm nuts!!!)  I have been reading and re-reading Disney Cruise line books!!    I'm not sure if I want to book excusions now or take it easy and play it by ear!!   They are also quite expensive and there is nothing that Brian is absolutley crazy about doing!  I did book a massage for myself   I figure I deserve it since I am the one that sleeps on the pull out chair when he is admitted!!!!
> 
> I will start a PTR the beggining of the week!!  Just wanted to post this news quickly...now I have to get ready for a "girls" night to the movies and dinner!!  No husbands or kids!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend!!!
> 
> Mary




How exciting...A Disney Cruise...can't wait to follow your PT thread...have you made one up yet?

Enjoy your girls night out...movies and drinks sounds AWESOME..


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts.  I spoke with our contact again yesterday, and she said that since we don't have legal custody of him, he's not considered our child.  I guess I understand, but it is hard.  I emailed her late yesterday afternoon and told her that we will pay OOP to bring him, though I'm going to make one more plea.  If they can even help us with the park tickets, we can swing the airfare and day to day expenses while we are there.  I'm hopeful that they can work with us a little bit, especially since we're most likely going to have to take unpaid leave from work in order to go.  Honestly, I just want to get the trip booked so we can start focusing on all the good and let go of all our frustrations.



I know everything will work out...even if MAW does not pay for him. As I said on the phone, it is do able, and it sounds like things will be fine in the end, just so upset that their rules are so off the wall...and in your case, I am sorry they just do not make ANY SENSE to me.


Let's plan for the first of Feb for a night out...


----------



## alizesmom

kellyw8863 said:


> Has anyone had success getting foster children approved to attend with the wish child?  Gabe was denied - I'm floored.



Kelly, this surprises me because we just returned from our MAW trip and took our foster son who is 6. In fact he was only with us for 2 weeks when we left and our caseworker coordinated with MAW and a judge to allow us to bring him.

We had a lovely quiet trip, had the pleasure of meeting with Maroo and got to brave the very unfriendly temperature the Florida was offering. We safely got through security with 2 wheelchairs, 1 car seat, a ventilator, a BIPAP machine, 2 oximeters, an nebulizer, 2 joey pumps, 1 suction machine and all of the tubes, batteries, meds and other equipment associated with them. I can't say enough for the airports (Pittsburgh and Orlando) as well as Southwest Airlines in getting us there and back again.

I do want to send a heads up for anyone whose child can't transfer from his/her wheelchair that there are very few rides at the Magic Kingdom you can utilize (train, Small World, Aladden, Pooh were the only ones I could find).

You can no longer ask to ride in the front of the monorail due to guests getting into fights over who gets to go.

Ice cream every day is good for you (especially when it's free).

Karen


----------



## livndisney

alizesmom said:


> Kelly, this surprises me because we just returned from our MAW trip and took our foster son who is 6. In fact he was only with us for 2 weeks when we left and our caseworker coordinated with MAW and a judge to allow us to bring him.
> 
> We had a lovely quiet trip, had the pleasure of meeting with Maroo and got to brave the very unfriendly temperature the Florida was offering. We safely got through security with 2 wheelchairs, 1 car seat, a ventilator, a BIPAP machine, 2 oximeters, an nebulizer, 2 joey pumps, 1 suction machine and all of the tubes, batteries, meds and other equipment associated with them. I can't say enough for the airports (Pittsburgh and Orlando) as well as Southwest Airlines in getting us there and back again.
> 
> I do want to send a heads up for anyone whose child can't transfer from his/her wheelchair that there are very few rides at the Magic Kingdom you can utilize (train, Small World, Aladden, Pooh were the only ones I could find).
> 
> You can no longer ask to ride in the front of the monorail due to guests getting into fights over who gets to go.
> 
> Ice cream every day is good for you (especially when it's free).
> 
> Karen



Riders are not allowed in the front of the monorail due to the accident this past summer.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Do the Avis rental vans with the lifts have anywhere to put a wheelchair that does not have tie downs and not fold it? Like secure it with a seatbelt and let Ty ride in a seat? I am debating on which wheelchair to bring. His old one would be the best choice to bring because it has the headrest and better seat but it does not have the transit option and is a huge pain to fold and put back together. His new one is a very basic wheelchair with nothing other than a cushy seat and sling back. But it does have the transit hooks and is easier to fold.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Do any of you have any information when ToonTown is actually closing for refurb??  I have't  been able to find any exact dates other than "sometime in Spring of 2010".  

Its not a huge deal for us, as it is so small anyways, but I know Brigitte would really enjoy seeing Mickey and Minnies house.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Thumper321

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I will definately print this out. Thank you.
> 
> I wasn't too worried about the medications but was worried about his cooling vest( I do not want to take any chances checking that) and his catheters and his diapers as I will have those in the same carryon with his syringes tube feeding supplied and meds etc.
> 
> Thank you again!!



Just wanted to let you know that I found a little more supportive info. from the TSA website.  It says specifically:

"The limit of one carry-on and one personal item (purse briefcase or computer case) does not apply to medical supplies, equipment, mobility aids, and/or assistive devices carried by and/or used by a person with a disability."

This is the page I will be printing to take to the airport for Aidan's supplies.  Hope I'm not on major overkill here.  I just wanted to share what I found and hope that it might help you as well.  

Here's the TSA link:  http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/before_you_go.shtm and it's the third one down.


----------



## yinyanggirls

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Do the Avis rental vans with the lifts have anywhere to put a wheelchair that does not have tie downs and not fold it? Like secure it with a seatbelt and let Ty ride in a seat? I am debating on which wheelchair to bring. His old one would be the best choice to bring because it has the headrest and better seat but it does not have the transit option and is a huge pain to fold and put back together. His new one is a very basic wheelchair with nothing other than a cushy seat and sling back. But it does have the transit hooks and is easier to fold.



We own a Honda minivan and Phoebe rides in the regular van seat. I load the chair into the back of the van manually and just put the brakes on to prevent rolling. I know that in an accident it could fly around and be dangerous, which is one of the reasons we are looking at a new vehicle sometime this year. I would be surprised if a rental company supplied specially equipped vehicle like that but you could call and ask.


----------



## yinyanggirls

LindaBabe said:


> Here now.  Volunteering at GKTW today and tomorrow.  Have a FUN trip!



How fun Linda!!! Thank you for sending my girls the postcard on your last trip. Phoebe loves getting mail that she's allowed to play with and Tessa loved seeing the castle.


----------



## LindaBabe

yinyanggirls said:


> How fun Linda!!! Thank you for sending my girls the postcard on your last trip. Phoebe loves getting mail that she's allowed to play with and Tessa loved seeing the castle.



I'll be here a few more days, so if anyone else wants post cards, please pm addy.

Yesterday was SO fun.  I ran the carousel with two other people and we had LOTS of riders.  Ranking right up there with ice cream for breakfast is a ride on the carousel for 'afters', especially when one can ride all one wants including every different animal.  And yes, if your little one is in a chair, there is a way s/he can ride!

I learned a few things new this trip.  

They send you a packet of information before the trip about 1 month out, that answers many of the questions I've seen posted here.

You get a fairly thick booklet on check in, with even more answers in it.  It's also accessable on line, but I've forgotten the address.  search on GKTW.org

GKTW is even bigger than ever - there's a whole new "park" with a basketball court.  There's a 'candyland' playground.  You could really spend the whole week at the village alone and have tons of fun and plenty to do. 

If at all possible, rent a vehicle.  Transportation is available to the parks, but it is not convenient.

REMEMBER to take that extra empty suitcase. 

Happy Day, all!


----------



## that's nice

Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney! 

We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in. 

Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.


----------



## kellyw8863

Thumper321 said:


> I am so sorry, Kelly!  This seems completely absurd to me, especially with you having the letter from the state.  Keep trying!  Maybe they will at least cover some of his expenses.  I would fight it until the very end.  Having an adopted brother, I know that Gabe is immediate family.  I just wish that MAW knew it.



Thanks, Miranda.  I'm going to make one more appeal, and then we're going to move on.  We just need to focus our energy elsewhere, if you know what I mean.  It will all work out in the end - it always does!



Maryrn11168 said:


> Well, it is official!! We got the letter that we are book on the Disney Magic for Brian's Trip!    I can not believe that it is coming together!!  We leave 10 weeks from today!!  So much planning to do!! (which I live for and my husband thinks I'm nuts!!!)  I have been reading and re-reading Disney Cruise line books!!    I'm not sure if I want to book excusions now or take it easy and play it by ear!!   They are also quite expensive and there is nothing that Brian is absolutley crazy about doing!  I did book a massage for myself   I figure I deserve it since I am the one that sleeps on the pull out chair when he is admitted!!!!
> 
> I will start a PTR the beggining of the week!!  Just wanted to post this news quickly...now I have to get ready for a "girls" night to the movies and dinner!!  No husbands or kids!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend!!!
> 
> Mary



I can't wait to follow your PTR!  If the girls were a bit older, I would have been very intrigued at the idea of doing a Disney cruise over the parks, but as it is, they can't swim by themselves, which I think would somewhat limit them since so much seems to revolve around pools and waterslides.  Not everything, but at least it seems that way.  Maybe sometime in the future we'll go on our own!  I can't wait to see how your plans develop!



dmbfan said:


> I know everything will work out...even if MAW does not pay for him. As I said on the phone, it is do able, and it sounds like things will be fine in the end, just so upset that their rules are so off the wall...and in your case, I am sorry they just do not make ANY SENSE to me.
> 
> 
> Let's plan for the first of Feb for a night out...



Thanks, Christine, you're a good friend to me.  It will be fine.  Like I said to you earlier, I think the thing that upsets me most is the _idea_ that he's not considered part of our immediate family.  I can't wait for our night out!



alizesmom said:


> Kelly, this surprises me because we just returned from our MAW trip and took our foster son who is 6. In fact he was only with us for 2 weeks when we left and our caseworker coordinated with MAW and a judge to allow us to bring him.



Thank you for that - it gives me hope that perhaps my appeal will work!  I'm glad you had a great trip!



Thumper321 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I found a little more supportive info. from the TSA website.  It says specifically:
> 
> "The limit of one carry-on and one personal item (purse briefcase or computer case) does not apply to medical supplies, equipment, mobility aids, and/or assistive devices carried by and/or used by a person with a disability."
> 
> This is the page I will be printing to take to the airport for Aidan's supplies.  Hope I'm not on major overkill here.  I just wanted to share what I found and hope that it might help you as well.
> 
> Here's the TSA link:  http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/before_you_go.shtm and it's the third one down.



Thanks for posting this.  Do you know if it counts for checked baggage, too?  We planned on packing a box with all of her supplies, but now I'm wondering if it is not a good idea to check it...



LindaBabe said:


> I'll be here a few more days, so if anyone else wants post cards, please pm addy.
> 
> Yesterday was SO fun.  I ran the carousel with two other people and we had LOTS of riders.  Ranking right up there with ice cream for breakfast is a ride on the carousel for 'afters', especially when one can ride all one wants including every different animal.  And yes, if your little one is in a chair, there is a way s/he can ride!
> 
> I learned a few things new this trip.
> 
> They send you a packet of information before the trip about 1 month out, that answers many of the questions I've seen posted here.
> 
> You get a fairly thick booklet on check in, with even more answers in it.  It's also accessable on line, but I've forgotten the address.  search on GKTW.org
> 
> GKTW is even bigger than ever - there's a whole new "park" with a basketball court.  There's a 'candyland' playground.  You could really spend the whole week at the village alone and have tons of fun and plenty to do.
> 
> If at all possible, rent a vehicle.  Transportation is available to the parks, but it is not convenient.
> 
> REMEMBER to take that extra empty suitcase.
> 
> Happy Day, all!



That's great!  Thanks for all of the information.  I'm glad you're having a good time!



that's nice said:


> Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney!
> 
> We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in.
> 
> Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.



  I can't wait to read your PTR!


----------



## maroo

alizesmom said:


> Kelly, this surprises me because we just returned from our MAW trip and took our foster son who is 6. In fact he was only with us for 2 weeks when we left and our caseworker coordinated with MAW and a judge to allow us to bring him.
> 
> We had a lovely quiet trip, had the pleasure of meeting with Maroo and got to brave the very unfriendly temperature the Florida was offering. We safely got through security with 2 wheelchairs, 1 car seat, a ventilator, a BIPAP machine, 2 oximeters, an nebulizer, 2 joey pumps, 1 suction machine and all of the tubes, batteries, meds and other equipment associated with them. I can't say enough for the airports (Pittsburgh and Orlando) as well as Southwest Airlines in getting us there and back again.
> 
> I do want to send a heads up for anyone whose child can't transfer from his/her wheelchair that there are very few rides at the Magic Kingdom you can utilize (train, Small World, Aladden, Pooh were the only ones I could find).
> 
> You can no longer ask to ride in the front of the monorail due to guests getting into fights over who gets to go.
> 
> Ice cream every day is good for you (especially when it's free).
> 
> Karen



Hi there!   I enjoyed meeting you, too! 

I am totally impressed with how much equipment you guys had and toted around.  

In addition to the Train, Small World, Aladden, Pooh...We rode Buzz Lightyear in her wheelchair, too.  And you can get on Jungle Cruise in your wheelchair.

I guess that is all at MK?  Most of the shows are accessible...Not sure about Carousel of Progress?  Snow White? 

Toy Story (in DHS) is another great ride that you can ride in your wheelchair.  

Yeah...guests will never be allowed to ride in the front again, I don't think.  I am sure that OSHA or someone won't ever let Disney take the risk after the accident.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Do the Avis rental vans with the lifts have anywhere to put a wheelchair that does not have tie downs and not fold it? Like secure it with a seatbelt and let Ty ride in a seat? I am debating on which wheelchair to bring. His old one would be the best choice to bring because it has the headrest and better seat but it does not have the transit option and is a huge pain to fold and put back together. His new one is a very basic wheelchair with nothing other than a cushy seat and sling back. But it does have the transit hooks and is easier to fold.



Question...does it not have the transit option because it isn't sturdy enough to be strapped in?  Or only because it doesn't have the specific hooks?

Lauren's has hooks and you just hook it in...

But Rachel's is plenty sturdy, but has no hooks.  We ended up buying these heavy...rope like things?  I don't know what you call them...I will have to ask...but you just loop them around the base of the back of the wheel and then attach the hook to that...

I would have to take a picture of this to show you...because I am obviously not able to explain it!  

But is it a sturdy wheelchair and just doesn't have hooks?



Thumper321 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I found a little more supportive info. from the TSA website.  It says specifically:
> 
> "The limit of one carry-on and one personal item (purse briefcase or computer case) does not apply to medical supplies, equipment, mobility aids, and/or assistive devices carried by and/or used by a person with a disability."
> 
> This is the page I will be printing to take to the airport for Aidan's supplies.  Hope I'm not on major overkill here.  I just wanted to share what I found and hope that it might help you as well.
> 
> Here's the TSA link:  http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/specialneeds/before_you_go.shtm and it's the third one down.



This is GREAT info! 



yinyanggirls said:


> We own a Honda minivan and Phoebe rides in the regular van seat. I load the chair into the back of the van manually and just put the brakes on to prevent rolling. I know that in an accident it could fly around and be dangerous, which is one of the reasons we are looking at a new vehicle sometime this year. I would be surprised if a rental company supplied specially equipped vehicle like that but you could call and ask.



Oh gosh.  Is it behind a seat?  (The wheelchair?)  Lauren rode in a carseat for the longest time.  She is only 70 pounds and has one of those 100 pound big ones...but she hates it because she feels like a baby in it...so now she is happy riding in the van in her chair.



LindaBabe said:


> I'll be here a few more days, so if anyone else wants post cards, please pm addy.
> 
> Yesterday was SO fun.  I ran the carousel with two other people and we had LOTS of riders.  Ranking right up there with ice cream for breakfast is a ride on the carousel for 'afters', especially when one can ride all one wants including every different animal.  And yes, if your little one is in a chair, there is a way s/he can ride!
> 
> I learned a few things new this trip.
> 
> They send you a packet of information before the trip about 1 month out, that answers many of the questions I've seen posted here.
> 
> We got one of these!    By the time I got it...I could have written it.  lol
> 
> You get a fairly thick booklet on check in, with even more answers in it.  It's also accessable on line, but I've forgotten the address.  search on GKTW.org
> 
> Is this the Bunny Book?  We received a Bunny Book when we checked in and it had a lot of great info in it!
> 
> www.gktw.org is the GKTW address and you can click on Families and then "click here" if you want to see the "surprises" waiting for families.  But if you are on this board....there are much fewer surprises!
> 
> GKTW is even bigger than ever - there's a whole new "park" with a basketball court.  There's a 'candyland' playground.  You could really spend the whole week at the village alone and have tons of fun and plenty to do.
> 
> I missed this!  The Baskedball court?  The Candyland Playground is awesome!
> 
> If at all possible, rent a vehicle.  Transportation is available to the parks, but it is not convenient.
> 
> Most MAW chapters rent a car for the families.  The families taking a shuttle are usually not driving for some reason (either by choice or because they can't drive??)
> 
> REMEMBER to take that extra empty suitcase.
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> Happy Day, all!



These are all awesome points!!!  Thank you so very much for volunteering at GKTW!!



that's nice said:


> Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney!
> 
> We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in.
> 
> Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Maroo, yes, the chair is placed in the back, behind the passenger seats. If I were in a fender-bender or rear-ender it should be fine. It would take a pretty major incident, but if the van were to roll (even partway) the chair would become airborne. I haven't had an accident in a dozen years or so, but you never know. It's one of our main concerns for the next vehicle. 
Phoebe is just over 50 lbs and we upgraded to the 100lb seat last year. I'll keep her in it as long as she fits because of the 5 pt harness and because the high sides give her something to rest her head on. She ALWAYS falls asleep in the car. When my van was in the shop I drove DH's compact car and had her sit in the back seat without a car seat. She did better than I expected. I put the arm rest down to give her something to lean on. I am going to be talking with you and Sue some more when I'm ready to wheelchair and car shop.


----------



## myasma

that's nice said:


> Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney!
> 
> We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in.
> 
> Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.



That is great!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Momofwishkid

that's nice said:


> Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney!
> 
> We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in.
> 
> Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.



 I cant wait to hear all about your planning!


----------



## kellyw8863

Okay, we have confirmed dates and times, and I couldn't be happier, nor could I be more grateful to the folks at MAW for working so hard to make this happen for us in a way that works perfectly!

We leave on Monday, April 19th at 11:55am, arriving in Orlando a little after 3pm, and then we leave Orlando on Monday, April 26th at 5:10pm, arriving back in NH a little after 9pm.  Now the planning can begin in earnest!

Maroo, when you get a minute, would you mind adding dates into my link on the first page?  And do you know how I can add dates into my thread title on my PTR?

Woot!  Woot!


----------



## that's nice

myasma said:


> That is great!!! Congratulations!!!!!


Thank you so much!

I read your update today. That is awesome news of clear scans for Mya!!!


Momofwishkid said:


> I cant wait to hear all about your planning!


Thanks! I think I will start a PTR in a couple months or so. I guess when it gets closer.  Although I don't actually have dates yet. LOL 


kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, we have confirmed dates and times, and I couldn't be happier, nor could I be more grateful to the folks at MAW for working so hard to make this happen for us in a way that works perfectly!
> 
> We leave on Monday, April 19th at 11:55am, arriving in Orlando a little after 3pm, and then we leave Orlando on Monday, April 26th at 5:10pm, arriving back in NH a little after 9pm.  Now the planning can begin in earnest!
> 
> Maroo, when you get a minute, would you mind adding dates into my link on the first page?  And do you know how I can add dates into my thread title on my PTR?
> 
> Woot!  Woot!


Congrats on the dates!!!!

If you want to change/add to your PTR title you need to go to the first post of your PTR. Click on the edit button, then click on the go advanced button. You should see the title and can edit it from there!


----------



## kellyw8863

that's nice said:


> If you want to change/add to your PTR title you need to go to the first post of your PTR. Click on the edit button, then click on the go advanced button. You should see the title and can edit it from there!



Thank you!  I just wanted to say, I've read your character meal TR and loved it!


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo, yes, the chair is placed in the back, behind the passenger seats. If I were in a fender-bender or rear-ender it should be fine. It would take a pretty major incident, but if the van were to roll (even partway) the chair would become airborne. I haven't had an accident in a dozen years or so, but you never know. It's one of our main concerns for the next vehicle.
> Phoebe is just over 50 lbs and we upgraded to the 100lb seat last year. I'll keep her in it as long as she fits because of the 5 pt harness and because the high sides give her something to rest her head on. She ALWAYS falls asleep in the car. When my van was in the shop I drove DH's compact car and had her sit in the back seat without a car seat. She did better than I expected. I put the arm rest down to give her something to lean on. I am going to be talking with you and Sue some more when I'm ready to wheelchair and car shop.



Yeah...That makes sense!  And she is still quite young.  I am sure when she is 16 she will fight you to ride in her wheelchair.    But I suppose she will be fighting with you about lots of things.  

That will be great!  Do you have my phone number?  If not...PM me and I will give it to ya.  



kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, we have confirmed dates and times, and I couldn't be happier, nor could I be more grateful to the folks at MAW for working so hard to make this happen for us in a way that works perfectly!
> 
> We leave on Monday, April 19th at 11:55am, arriving in Orlando a little after 3pm, and then we leave Orlando on Monday, April 26th at 5:10pm, arriving back in NH a little after 9pm.  Now the planning can begin in earnest!
> 
> Maroo, when you get a minute, would you mind adding dates into my link on the first page?  And do you know how I can add dates into my thread title on my PTR?
> 
> Woot!  Woot!



Woo Hoo!!!  Sure!


----------



## that's nice

kellyw8863 said:


> Thank you!  I just wanted to say, I've read your character meal TR and loved it!



Thanks for reading it! 

There are only 3 character meals we haven't done. 'Ohana, Tusker House, and Cape May. I think 'Ohana & Tusker house are going to be must do's in the near future! My DD is on a Lilo & Stitch kick right now. LOL


----------



## jenb1023

that's nice said:


> Thanks for reading it!
> 
> There are only 3 character meals we haven't done. 'Ohana, Tusker House, and Cape May. I think 'Ohana & Tusker house are going to be must do's in the near future! My DD is on a Lilo & Stitch kick right now. LOL



We love Tusker House - good food and good character interaction!


----------



## twinmum

We're heading down to WDW for a return visit (our son Mark's Wish Trip was November 2008).  We're just wondering if there are any Wish families on the boards these days whose trip falls while we're there?  It would be fun to meet up and say hello.

Alison


----------



## yinyanggirls

that's nice said:


> Well it is official.... My DD3 was approved for a wish to Disney!
> 
> We gave our granters three different travel dates which weirdly enough all start at the begging of a month- 9/1, 12/1, & 4/1. So we will wait and see what they have for us. I've read on a few wish reports of people checking in on Thursday then one parent has to goto orientation thus missing out on the Christmas party. That is one of the reasons for the Wednesday check-in.
> 
> Once I start a PTR. I'll let you know.



WOOHOO!!! How ironic that all your preferred dates are "firsts". And  how nice that you were able to learn something from everyone else for a change. (about the Cmas party) 



kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, we have confirmed dates and times, and I couldn't be happier, nor could I be more grateful to the folks at MAW for working so hard to make this happen for us in a way that works perfectly!
> 
> We leave on Monday, April 19th at 11:55am, arriving in Orlando a little after 3pm, and then we leave Orlando on Monday, April 26th at 5:10pm, arriving back in NH a little after 9pm.  Now the planning can begin in earnest!
> 
> Woot!  Woot!



Hurray!!!! We are only two days off! I don't have flight times (wondering when I should start worrying about that???) but they confirmed the arrival date of Sat 4/17. Now there are three DISers that week? You, me and Ann. If we are all planning to do the Cmas party we should plan to meet up. Although, we are likely to run into each other anyway. 

I know you are still knee deep in planning, but do you think you are going to do the other parks or just Disney? I'll keep my eyes open for any deals if you want to do the others. And don't forget that GKTW not only has all that fun stuff to do for free there, they also offer the airplane ride, and some free tix to other area attractions (like Gatorland and Kennedy Space Ctr). Just thoughts, not suggestions....I hope they change their minds about Gabe.



maroo said:


> Yeah...That makes sense!  And she is still quite young.  I am sure when she is 16 she will fight you to ride in her wheelchair.    But I suppose she will be fighting with you about lots of things.
> 
> That will be great!  Do you have my phone number?  If not...PM me and I will give it to ya.



That girl has a stubborn streak a mile wide. It's actually a good thing, because she gets real determined to do something! I'll pm you when we're getting serious....maybe after a tax return?


----------



## dmbfan

LindaBabe said:


> I'll be here a few more days, so if anyone else wants post cards, please pm addy.
> 
> Yesterday was SO fun.  I ran the carousel with two other people and we had LOTS of riders.  Ranking right up there with ice cream for breakfast is a ride on the carousel for 'afters', especially when one can ride all one wants including every different animal.  And yes, if your little one is in a chair, there is a way s/he can ride!
> 
> I learned a few things new this trip.
> 
> They send you a packet of information before the trip about 1 month out, that answers many of the questions I've seen posted here.
> 
> You get a fairly thick booklet on check in, with even more answers in it.  It's also accessable on line, but I've forgotten the address.  search on GKTW.org
> 
> GKTW is even bigger than ever - there's a whole new "park" with a basketball court.  There's a 'candyland' playground.  You could really spend the whole week at the village alone and have tons of fun and plenty to do.
> 
> If at all possible, rent a vehicle.  Transportation is available to the parks, but it is not convenient.
> 
> REMEMBER to take that extra empty suitcase.
> 
> Happy Day, all!



I have a question maybe you can help me with. We are going down there next month, and volunteering as a returning family two nights during out week trip, and I would love know about transportation. We are not renting a car cause we are staying on Disney property, but we need to get back and forth two nights. Cabs or shuttle. I have a number of one company I am going to call, but did know if you knew of anyothers...Thanks


----------



## noahsketomom

I think I may have posted this in the wrong spot, so I apologize....go easy....I'm new!!  

I am brand new to this forum and I am so grateful for it! I have learned so much in the few hours I have spent reading people's trip reports! THANK YOU!!

A Brief Intro -- My son Noah will most likely be granted his Disney Wish for sometime this Spring. We have met with our wish volunteers and are waiting for a date. We most likely will be staying at Give Kids the World.

Noah is 4 and has Doose syndrome, or myoclonic astatic epilepsy. The treatment that has proven most effective, in addition to medication, is the ketogenic diet. Is there anybody out there that has done this trip with a keto kid? I am currently freaking out about all the planning involved with his meals. In a nutshell, every gram that goes in his mouth must be measured. So other than water, he can't have any meals out. I will most likely have to make all his food and transport it to the parks and whatnot. The thing that I worry about is him seeing something that his siblings can have that he cannot. We also have a DS (9), DD (7), and a DD (3). It's inevitable that they won't get excited about something edible they see, I know, but I just want the trip to be focused on FUN, not FOOD!! Any tips on this, or if anybody has done this on the ketogenic diet, I'd love to hear what you have to say!

More to come as details emerge!!

Thanks for sharing all your stories --- they encourage me so much!!!

Best,
Beth
mom to John (9), Abby (7), Noah (4 - Wish kid, keto kid, doose kid), and Ella (3)


----------



## maroo

noahsketomom said:


> I think I may have posted this in the wrong spot, so I apologize....go easy....I'm new!!
> 
> I am brand new to this forum and I am so grateful for it! I have learned so much in the few hours I have spent reading people's trip reports! THANK YOU!!
> 
> A Brief Intro -- My son Noah will most likely be granted his Disney Wish for sometime this Spring. We have met with our wish volunteers and are waiting for a date. We most likely will be staying at Give Kids the World.
> 
> Noah is 4 and has Doose syndrome, or myoclonic astatic epilepsy. The treatment that has proven most effective, in addition to medication, is the ketogenic diet. Is there anybody out there that has done this trip with a keto kid? I am currently freaking out about all the planning involved with his meals. In a nutshell, every gram that goes in his mouth must be measured. So other than water, he can't have any meals out. I will most likely have to make all his food and transport it to the parks and whatnot. The thing that I worry about is him seeing something that his siblings can have that he cannot. We also have a DS (9), DD (7), and a DD (3). It's inevitable that they won't get excited about something edible they see, I know, but I just want the trip to be focused on FUN, not FOOD!! Any tips on this, or if anybody has done this on the ketogenic diet, I'd love to hear what you have to say!
> 
> More to come as details emerge!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your stories --- they encourage me so much!!!
> 
> Best,
> Beth
> mom to John (9), Abby (7), Noah (4 - Wish kid, keto kid, doose kid), and Ella (3)



 to the Wish Trippers Thread!  And to the DIS!

You have posted in the right place! 

Check out the first page of this thread - on the 2nd post - and there are some frequently asked questions and such that may help you guys out! 

Otherwise...feel free to ask questions here.  We look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Hi Beth! Welcome! This site, and these people, are so helpful. Many are recent or future WISH trippers, but there are also some "old pros" here who know a lot about GKTW and WDW. 
My wish kid Phoebe is undiagnosed, but likely has a genetic syndrome. Among other things she has had periods of seizure-like activity, but have never actually recorded one during a test. I know many people have had success with the ketogenic diet. Does Noah have a problem with the food he is given normally, or only if he sees what others have that is different? Just off the top of my head, I was thinking you guys could divide up for meal time, alternating which child accompanies Noah. I don't like suggesting the family split up, but what good is together time if it's spent full of anxiety and tears? Just a thought that popped in my head. I hope others here will have some good advise for you. You may also check out the DISabilities board, which focuses on traveling to Disney with special needs. They are not just Wish families, so there would likely be more people there who have experience. (The main DIS page shows links to various types of topics, Pre-trips, Trip Reports, traveling alone, etc. One of those topics is DISabilities.)


----------



## Thumper321

I am fairly new here, too, but I can assure you that the people here are so helpful, supportive, and full of answers.  My son, Aidan, is my Wish Kid.  He has Shwachman Diamond Syndrome and panhypopituitarism, in addition to other secondary medical issues.  I wish I could help with the keto diet, but I am not familiar with it.    Maybe somebody on here will be able to help.


----------



## noahsketomom

yinyanggirls said:


> Hi Beth! Welcome! This site, and these people, are so helpful. Many are recent or future WISH trippers, but there are also some "old pros" here who know a lot about GKTW and WDW.
> My wish kid Phoebe is undiagnosed, but likely has a genetic syndrome. Among other things she has had periods of seizure-like activity, but have never actually recorded one during a test. I know many people have had success with the ketogenic diet. Does Noah have a problem with the food he is given normally, or only if he sees what others have that is different? Just off the top of my head, I was thinking you guys could divide up for meal time, alternating which child accompanies Noah. I don't like suggesting the family split up, but what good is together time if it's spent full of anxiety and tears? Just a thought that popped in my head. I hope others here will have some good advise for you. You may also check out the DISabilities board, which focuses on traveling to Disney with special needs. They are not just Wish families, so there would likely be more people there who have experience. (The main DIS page shows links to various types of topics, Pre-trips, Trip Reports, traveling alone, etc. One of those topics is DISabilities.)



Hi Melissa,
Thanks so much for your note!  I will be checking out a lot of the pages and links...as time permits with the kiddos!!  I'm with you on not really wanting the family to split up, but we might have to at times, like when we go to the ice cream shop or whatnot.  Noah can have "keto ice cream", but just not sure he'll want to when he sees all the other options the others can have.  He is a rockstar usually and, at four, has handled this EXTREMELY well.  But if there's something yummy dangling in front of him that he can't have, I am sure he will be sad.

I cannot say enough good things about the keto diet, though I also curse it every day!  It is a TON of work, but it has given us our son back!  (He was in the hospital for a month and a half this summer, essentially in non-convulsive status several times, just fading before our eyes)  We had originally planned a family trip to Disney which was cancelled when he took such a bad turn this summer.  We are SO excited for this trip, but I am just a bit nervous too!  He's clinically seizure free right now and I just don't want to screw it up and wake up the seizure beast!

Does anybody have any suggestions about bringing "help" along or not...in the form of a grandmother and an aunt?  My mom and sister were planning on going on the original trip, so they might book their own trips down there during our time to help with the adult/kid ratio.  Is it easy for folks who are staying out of GKTW to spend time inside with us?  Thoughts on whether this is encouraged or frowned upon?  Thoughts on where they should stay if they do come?   

Thanks, in advance.  I LOVE seeing pictures of all your beautiful children!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Yayy Kelly!! That is great news! I hope they come around for Gabe sweetie!

Beth Welcome!! I can't wait to read your ptrI am not familiar with the Keto Diet (aside from what I saw on "First Do No Harm") but I know if it came down to it we would definately consider that for Ty. His siezures are not as bad at least right now. Although we are very cautious with puberty coming as the neurologist told us to beware that it could cause more problems.


----------



## kellyw8863

noahsketomom said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions about bringing "help" along or not...in the form of a grandmother and an aunt?  My mom and sister were planning on going on the original trip, so they might book their own trips down there during our time to help with the adult/kid ratio.  Is it easy for folks who are staying out of GKTW to spend time inside with us?  Thoughts on whether this is encouraged or frowned upon?  Thoughts on where they should stay if they do come?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.  I LOVE seeing pictures of all your beautiful children!!!



First of all, welcome!  My mil/fil are both coming with us.  We feel very strongly that we need another adult who can drive should something happen to Ali while we are down there.  It might sound a little over the top, but if she gets sick and needs antibiotics, or if Florida is in the midst of a premature heat wave, she will need to be admitted.  My non-wish child would be positively devastated if this happened and "ruined" the trip for her.  They have the financial resources to pay for themselves, and since they are retired, they also have the time.

I have heard through the grapevine that GKTW's villas do accommodate seven, so I'm hopeful that they will be able to stay with us even though they are not officially included as part of Ali's wish.  I know that they will be more than happy to make a donation to GKTW in appreciation of this.  Hopefully someone else can answer your question a little more thoroughly - I'm interested in learning more as well!



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Yayy Kelly!! That is great news! I hope they come around for Gabe sweetie!



Thanks!  Unfortunately, it's a no go with Gabe.  I have a feeling we might have been more successful had his social worker been more helpful, but that wasn't the case.  We are paying OOP for him, with which my inlaws are helping us.  And, he's signed up for GAD/GAD, so we're confident we'll make it work!


----------



## alizesmom

Sharing a picture of Tinkerbell Ciara.


----------



## maroo

noahsketomom said:


> Hi Melissa,
> Thanks so much for your note!  I will be checking out a lot of the pages and links...as time permits with the kiddos!!  I'm with you on not really wanting the family to split up, but we might have to at times, like when we go to the ice cream shop or whatnot.  Noah can have "keto ice cream", but just not sure he'll want to when he sees all the other options the others can have.  He is a rockstar usually and, at four, has handled this EXTREMELY well.  But if there's something yummy dangling in front of him that he can't have, I am sure he will be sad.
> 
> I cannot say enough good things about the keto diet, though I also curse it every day!  It is a TON of work, but it has given us our son back!  (He was in the hospital for a month and a half this summer, essentially in non-convulsive status several times, just fading before our eyes)  We had originally planned a family trip to Disney which was cancelled when he took such a bad turn this summer.  We are SO excited for this trip, but I am just a bit nervous too!  He's clinically seizure free right now and I just don't want to screw it up and wake up the seizure beast!
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions about bringing "help" along or not...in the form of a grandmother and an aunt?  My mom and sister were planning on going on the original trip, so they might book their own trips down there during our time to help with the adult/kid ratio.  Is it easy for folks who are staying out of GKTW to spend time inside with us?  Thoughts on whether this is encouraged or frowned upon?  Thoughts on where they should stay if they do come?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.  I LOVE seeing pictures of all your beautiful children!!!



I went as an official part of Lauren's wish.  I went as Lauren's CNA.  They would ordinarily not approve an adult if there are two parents going and not a bunch of kids, but Lauren's Dad is a severe diabetic and Lauren's little bro has his own set of medical issues.  They don't travel anywhere without someone else (usually me) because it is just too hard.  MAW took that into account and allowed me to go. 

I have seen several families be able to take one adult as an additional caregiver (they were all certified as a medical caretaker, from what I understand), but it is an individual thing.

But I have seen several families bring an extra person on their own dime.  GKTW normally lets them stay in the villa...but that may change at any point.  If they are allowed to stay at GKTW, they are normally able to purchase meal tickets for very little money and can eat with the family. 

Of course, it would be up to the family to get them there (airfare) and purchase tickets to all of the parks (which can be quite expensive).  




kellyw8863 said:


> First of all, welcome!  My mil/fil are both coming with us.  We feel very strongly that we need another adult who can drive should something happen to Ali while we are down there.  It might sound a little over the top, but if she gets sick and needs antibiotics, or if Florida is in the midst of a premature heat wave, she will need to be admitted.  My non-wish child would be positively devastated if this happened and "ruined" the trip for her.  They have the financial resources to pay for themselves, and since they are retired, they also have the time.
> 
> I have heard through the grapevine that GKTW's villas do accommodate seven, so I'm hopeful that they will be able to stay with us even though they are not officially included as part of Ali's wish.  I know that they will be more than happy to make a donation to GKTW in appreciation of this.  Hopefully someone else can answer your question a little more thoroughly - I'm interested in learning more as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Unfortunately, it's a no go with Gabe.  I have a feeling we might have been more successful had his social worker been more helpful, but that wasn't the case.  We are paying OOP for him, with which my inlaws are helping us.  And, he's signed up for GAD/GAD, so we're confident we'll make it work!



I am so glad Gabe will be able to get that extra ticket!  That is great news...that really should help you guys.

I totally get the extra adult thing...it was nice when Lauren got so sick...for me to be able to take her back to the room and let William stay out with both of his parents - even though he is not the wish child, he deserved the trip as much as Lauren did for all he has to deal with each day.  



alizesmom said:


> Sharing a picture of Tinkerbell Ciara.




Oh my gosh...she is beautiful!!!!  I hope you will share some more pics of you guys - as you can.  Maybe not a whole TR....but some tidbits!


----------



## noahsketomom

maroo said:


> But I have seen several families bring an extra person on their own dime.  GKTW normally lets them stay in the villa...but that may change at any point.  If they are allowed to stay at GKTW, they are normally able to purchase meal tickets for very little money and can eat with the family.
> 
> Of course, it would be up to the family to get them there (airfare) and purchase tickets to all of the parks (which can be quite expensive).
> 
> I totally get the extra adult thing...it was nice when Lauren got so sick...for me to be able to take her back to the room and let William stay out with both of his parents - even though he is not the wish child, he deserved the trip as much as Lauren did for all he has to deal with each day.



OK, totally not sure I'm quoting properly, but yes, they were planning on paying their own way down.  I spoke with MAW about it, and we have 4 kids, so if both my sister and my mom go, we would be at eight (too much for the villa).  So they are trying to work it out themselves as to whether they both go, or just one.  

The more hands to help with kiddos the better typically, but especially in the event of illness or fatigue (Noah gets both pretty often)  but I was just concerned that GKTW would frown upon too many helpers!  I'm glad to hear that they can buy meal tickets and that other folks bring non-medical helpers. 

I love the tinkerbell pic!!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie to the Wish board but not disboards. We've been to WDW four times now and the kiddos keep asking when we're going back. DD was diagnosed with neuroblastoma (cancer in her adrenal gland) a week after her first bday. She had surgery to remove the adrenal gland at 13mo. We're so lucky it was caught early and she's been in remission ever since. She's been granted a wish through the Children's Wish Foundation and we've been waiting til she's old enough for her to really have a say in her wish. She turned 4 this past Monday and she's been asking to go back to WDW for the past few months so I contacted the foundation this past week to start the ball rolling. We figure August 2010. I have a few questions though. The wish trip would be 7days long. There are several options including land/sea or WDW/US/SW or alternatively, Busch Gardens in place of US since I'm a bit concerned she's too young to enjoy much of US. Its so far for us to travel that we'd like to extend the trip for a few days... or up to a week. The foundation doesn't really recommend it but has said some wish children have extended the trip but we'd need to change the flight tickets ourselves at the airport. We've been told that we can stay at GKTW or a disney hotel. I'm leaning towards the Disney hotel but I've got so many questions and I've tried to find answers on the board but there's so much info.

For those that have extended their wish trips, how does it work with respect to park tickets? How about rental car? What about flights? And hotels... if we choose Disney hotel can we just extend our stay? Has anyone had the dining plan at Disney or is it all OOP? I don't think we'd like the sea portion so if we do just land, are we better off requesting a 5d WDW pass and paying extra for the other parks? Is the pass only good for the 7d wish trip or is it good for the normal 10d? I think I"ve read that we can't extend the park tickets... is this right?  And what about passes for SW or other parks... do they need to be used during the 7d wish trip or could they be used after? ... I"m just thinking that it would be hard to extend the trip by a week but no see a Disney park again after the first 7 days... the kids would surely want to go back ... can we do that?

Also, how does a GAC card work for wish children... is it for wheelchairs only ... do all wish children get one or is it dependant on abilities ... and if DD doesn't get one (no physical limitations right now), how does it work as far as access to the rides and lines is concerned?

I'm a true planner at heart and have used TGM for all our trips but a wish trip is a whole other story... any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a newbie to the Wish board but not disboards. We've been to WDW four times now and the kiddos keep asking when we're going back. DD was diagnosed with neuroblastoma (cancer in her adrenal gland) a week after her first bday. She had surgery to remove the adrenal gland at 13mo. We're so lucky it was caught early and she's been in remission ever since. She's been granted a wish through the Children's Wish Foundation and we've been waiting til she's old enough for her to really have a say in her wish. She turned 4 this past Monday and she's been asking to go back to WDW for the past few months so I contacted the foundation this past week to start the ball rolling. We figure August 2010. I have a few questions though. The wish trip would be 7days long. There are several options including land/sea or WDW/US/SW or alternatively, Busch Gardens in place of US since I'm a bit concerned she's too young to enjoy much of US. Its so far for us to travel that we'd like to extend the trip for a few days... or up to a week. The foundation doesn't really recommend it but has said some wish children have extended the trip but we'd need to change the flight tickets ourselves at the airport. We've been told that we can stay at GKTW or a disney hotel. I'm leaning towards the Disney hotel but I've got so many questions and I've tried to find answers on the board but there's so much info.
> 
> Do you know if choosing a Disney hotel would negate the GKTW "sponsoring" of the trip?
> 
> I LOVE GKTW - and regardless of the pictures you see and even the stories on here...BEING there...it is such a magical place.  A trip all by itself.  And their activities are fun, too!  It adds a lot to the trip and makes it "different" than other trips to stay there.
> 
> For those that have extended their wish trips, how does it work with respect to park tickets? How about rental car? What about flights? And hotels... if we choose Disney hotel can we just extend our stay? Has anyone had the dining plan at Disney or is it all OOP?
> 
> Everything is out of pocket after your stay that is sponsored by the wish organization.  Each one is different as far as extending...which ones allow it and which don't.
> 
> Many will allow you to move the return flight so that you don't incur any extra expense in flying to add to your trip - which helps with the cost.  But then you are on your own for car, hotel, tickets.
> 
> You can either stretch the tickets you get from GKTW out (assuming you stay at GKTW) - which is a 3 Day PH to Disney, 2 days at US (and they treat you like royalty) and 1 day at Sea World.  With all there is to do at GKTW - you can easily spend a couple of days there hanging out, relaxing by the pools, playing games, etc and they have lots of activities.
> 
> If you decide you need more Disney days, you will have to "start over" on the tickets...spending the most for Day 1...you can't add to a GKTW ticket because it is complimentary.
> 
> I don't think we'd like the sea portion so if we do just land, are we better off requesting a 5d WDW pass and paying extra for the other parks? Is the pass only good for the 7d wish trip or is it good for the normal 10d? I think I"ve read that we can't extend the park tickets... is this right?
> 
> I don't know anyone that has been able to add to the park tickets.    We wanted to and were told we could not since they were complimentary tickets.  They have no "value" to add to...if that makes sense.
> 
> And what about passes for SW or other parks... do they need to be used during the 7d wish trip or could they be used after? ... I"m just thinking that it would be hard to extend the trip by a week but no see a Disney park again after the first 7 days... the kids would surely want to go back ... can we do that?
> 
> The Sea World and Universal tickets are good for 14 days - someone even said they used the Sea World ticket at another Sea World after they got back.
> 
> One way to do this is to do the extra stuff GKTW offers...they have tickets to lots of parks and activities (plane rides and other cool stuff) and you could do a lot of those things during your GKTW week - and maybe a Day at Disney thrown in...then use the last 2 days and the other tickets during the 2nd half of your trip?
> 
> Also, how does a GAC card work for wish children... is it for wheelchairs only ... do all wish children get one or is it dependant on abilities ... and if DD doesn't get one (no physical limitations right now), how does it work as far as access to the rides and lines is concerned?
> 
> All wish kids get the same GAC and button, regardless of visible physical disabilities.  Since they all have life threatening illnesses, GKTW treats them all the same in that regard.   You will have the same access as any of the wish trip reports you find here where the kids have stayed at GKTW or through GKTW.
> 
> However...they are DATED...so you could run into a problem trying to use them after your trip dates...but it isn't likely.
> 
> I'm a true planner at heart and have used TGM for all our trips but a wish trip is a whole other story... any help would be really appreciated!



We would be glad to help you!   You can ask questions here or feel free to start a pretrip report and we can follow you individually.  Either way!

 to the wish trippers thread!  I know it is "club" you never wanted to belong to, but welcome!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks so much for the info! 

Our wish coordinator didn't say anything about negating GKTW. I actually don't have much info yet just that we'd have our choice of GKTW or a disney hotel.

I guess I should have broken up a few of those questions.  When I asked about OOP I was wondering if wish groups used the dining plan if staying at a disney resort or if meals were OOP. I wasn't so much wondering about the expense of extending the trip. I fully expect to pay it all OOP. I'm wondering how people who have extended the trip have been able to do so with respect to car rentals, air tickets, and park tickets.... did you do it beforehand, once you were there, did the contract for rental start over, did you have to return to the airport to do it, etc.

Thank so much about the info for GAC. I had no idea. Same with the info for the park tickets. You mentioned a bunch of other activities that come with GKTW... are they automatic or do you need to prebook those... is there a place I could find information on them? I've been hesitant to stay there... not quite sure why. We have three kiddos.... DS2, DS7 and our wish kiddos DD4 ... i just figured it would be easier for us and more enjoyable for them to be immersed in Disney and stay on site... 

If we were to use the Disney tix for the extended portion of the trip, would DD still get the special treatment?? I really want her to feel like a princess on this trip. We've been there before but this is special and I want her to experience all the fantasy that a wish trip can provide...


----------



## camarks1234

Just read that Gabe will get to go! Yeah! I know you're having to pay OOP which stinks. Too bad that SW couldn't have said the right things.  Sometimes people just don't get it.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Our wish coordinator didn't say anything about negating GKTW. I actually don't have much info yet just that we'd have our choice of GKTW or a disney hotel.
> 
> I guess I should have broken up a few of those questions.  When I asked about OOP I was wondering if wish groups used the dining plan if staying at a disney resort or if meals were OOP. I wasn't so much wondering about the expense of extending the trip. I fully expect to pay it all OOP. I'm wondering how people who have extended the trip have been able to do so with respect to car rentals, air tickets, and park tickets.... did you do it beforehand, once you were there, did the contract for rental start over, did you have to return to the airport to do it, etc.
> 
> Thank so much about the info for GAC. I had no idea. Same with the info for the park tickets. You mentioned a bunch of other activities that come with GKTW... are they automatic or do you need to prebook those... is there a place I could find information on them? I've been hesitant to stay there... not quite sure why. We have three kiddos.... DS2, DS7 and our wish kiddos DD4 ... i just figured it would be easier for us and more enjoyable for them to be immersed in Disney and stay on site...
> 
> If we were to use the Disney tix for the extended portion of the trip, would DD still get the special treatment?? I really want her to feel like a princess on this trip. We've been there before but this is special and I want her to experience all the fantasy that a wish trip can provide...



I think there may be two different trip options...well...I guess three...and I am not sure which ones you guys actually have as options.

1.  Stay at GKTW, meals are covered there plus you get spending money for some meals (varies by organization as to how much). 

2.  Stay at a Disney hotel but sponsored by GKTW - then you check in at GKTW, have access to their activities and food, but you get a spending check to cover some meals, too. 

3.  Stay in a Disney hotel and not have anything sponsored by GKTW.  

For some organizations, it is either 1 or 3...not sure about yours.


I so highly recommend doing a trip at GKTW.  

Here is the web address....

www.gktw.org

But even the pictures don't do the place justice.  

Most activities there don't require any reservation at all - you just have the freedom to participate whenever they are offered.  

They have parties each night of the week...these include...

Christmas - complete with a special meal, activities for the kids, pictures with Santa, snow (FL style), and each child gets to pick a gift

Pirate and Princess Party, Candyland Party, Birthday Party...these are all on different nights.  Some appeal more to younger kids...some to older.

They also have things that appeal to older kids...like an arcade, pool table, swimming, putt putt (it really is a good course).  And everything is free at GKTW...no quarters needed. 

There are a few things that require reservations, but you don't reserve them until you get there...

One is the plane ride...which I believe is reserved only for kids staying at GKTW...they take you in a plane over the Disney Property.  This is a new thing...not sure if it is on the website and I don't know that we have had many wish families do it yet...


They also have extra tickets to things like...Space Center, Gatorland, water parks, etc...More than you could fit in 7 days, I believe.

You also get discounts (50% off for some things and the wish child is free) to some Dinner shows (Pirate Dinner Show and some others).  


For a family that goes to Disney fairly often...I really recommend doing the special GKTW trip.  It is very Disney-ish at GKTW.  I don't know how to explain it, really.

ETA:  Oh...the ICE CREAM!  I forgot about the ice cream shop.  Open from morning through night.  Kids are encouraged to have ice cream for breakfast, lunch and dinner - if they want.  All free.  And they make GREAT banana splits!


----------



## maroo

I am going to post this link...so you can get to the "inside" of the GKTW website that talks about the activities and such they offer...

BUT....

This is a total SPOILER...so...if you want some surprises...don't click here.    Instead...just forget you saw this post at all...   Move along now.  Move along.   

And make sure your kids are not watching over your shoulder if you want them to be surprised...and the schedules can change. 


SPOILER ALERT! 

GKTW Family Information


OTHER Attractions that Give Kids the World offers for FREE to GKTW guests - Besides the main parks.

Weekly GKTW Entertainment Schedule - SUBJECT TO CHANGE. 


I wish there was a better collection of pictures of GKTW...I am going to work on finding something that shows more of GKTW in pictures...I will be back.


----------



## Wee Annie

Joanne,

whether you decide to stay at GKTW or at WDW is definitely a decision for you to make re personal preferences of your family.  I can't give you the benefit of  our experience, but I can tell you why we told them we wanted to stay at GKTW (going on 4/17).  We are blessed to have some resources, and have been to WDW with our older children before.  ALthough my wish kid's medical bills are staggering (even after insurance), we may be able to return some day on our own expense.  But we will never be able to stay at GKTW again (I hope, because I certainly don't want any of my other children ever to qualify!).  I want to really envelop ourselves in the wish trip -- be surrounded with people who "get it."  Who understand what it's like to live with a child who has a potentially terminal illness.  And I desperately want my older girls to be surrounded by other siblings who have been through similar experiences.  They have suffered as much as my wish kid, just in a different way, and one that is not always recognized and supported by society.  Finally, I want my wish child (3 -- has leukemia) to experience unconditional acceptance and support in this wonderful environment, in the midst of other children who are also battling (or have battled) their own medical demons.

I guess I just want us to be surrounded by our wish experience, and can think of no better way to do so than at GKTW.  That being said, of course WDW lodging would be so much more convenient for visits to those parks.  And the WDW experience, as you know, is magical itself.  So the choice is really personal.

I'm sure your trip will be magical no matter what you choose!

Ann


----------



## maroo

http://www.youtube.com/user/GiveKidsTheWorld

GIVE KIDS THE WORLD YOU TUBE CHANNEL!


Check out this channel!  GKTW has lots of videos on there!

Check out the Siemen's Movie on there, too.  Features our very own Melia! 

ETA: 

AND Jozlynn!  The Wish Flight 2009 Video!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks Ann and Maroo

I'm pretty sure I know my reasons for not wanting to stay at GKTW... its the same reason I feel kind of strange contacting the wish foundation to finalize things.... we were really really lucky. DD was diagnosed at 12mo and had surgery at 13mo. She never needed chemo or radiation. She had MRI's and CTscans every 3 months for a year (under anesthetic for all) and then has been back to oncology every 6mo for follow up since. We had a huge scare last fall when her catecholomines came back seriuosly elevated... it ended up being lab error but it was the worst month of my life (they wanted to wait a month before rerunning the tests). We are so very lucky. Most children with this type of cancer just don't survive. DD thinks its normal to being going to the children's hospital as often as she does and doesn't really remember the surgery or the fear because she was so young. She just knows she has tiny scars on her belly where she was made well again. Even her older brother is only now able to somewhat understand what cancer is.... she deserves this trip and I know that with all my heart but she doesn't remember why... she doesn't remember what she's been through... and that's a wonderful thing but it makes me feel different somehow from many of the other families


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi Maroo

Just saw the you tube links. I can't watch them at the office but I'll have a look at them once I get home. Thanks!


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Ann and Maroo
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know my reasons for not wanting to stay at GKTW... its the same reason I feel kind of strange contacting the wish foundation to finalize things.... we were really really lucky. DD was diagnosed at 12mo and had surgery at 13mo. She never needed chemo or radiation. She had MRI's and CTscans every 3 months for a year (under anesthetic for all) and then has been back to oncology every 6mo for follow up since. We had a huge scare last fall when her catecholomines came back seriuosly elevated... it ended up being lab error but it was the worst month of my life (they wanted to wait a month before rerunning the tests). We are so very lucky. Most children with this type of cancer just don't survive. DD thinks its normal to being going to the children's hospital as often as she does and doesn't really remember the surgery or the fear because she was so young. She just knows she has tiny scars on her belly where she was made well again. Even her older brother is only now able to somewhat understand what cancer is.... she deserves this trip and I know that with all my heart but she doesn't remember why... she doesn't remember what she's been through... and that's a wonderful thing but it makes me feel different somehow from many of the other families



I can understand that.  

I can see how it would be different if your child was still sick vs feeling like a typical family again. 

But lots of the families that go to GKTW are in your shoes.  It may be more noticable to see kids that look sick - but lots of them are getting better or are already better.  I saw lots of kids running around and playing at GKTW and look like nothing is wrong at all (which is GREAT!).

We felt odd going with Lauren because many people see her and think she is just not able to walk - she has Cerebral Palsy - and there is nothing terminal about that - by itself - I even had some comments here on the DIS about how she should not have accepted the trip.  

Lauren is now really not doing well and I am so glad she took the trip when she felt good and was doing well.  

She still looks different in her 350 pound wheelchair, but her parents felt very similarly...that she wasn't "sick enough" to go on a wish trip.  I can see feeling that way.

But your DD still has to go to the hospital and get poked and proded...and no one knows if the cancer will ever come back (which is why the kids all do actually qualify).

Only you know what is best for your family and what you would enjoy the most as a family (and what you would be most comfortable doing), but I do hope that you guys will consider staying at GKTW in your options - there is nothing like it.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thank you so much for understanding. I had read quite awhile ago about your trip with Lauren ... just after DD was granted a wish. I'm sorry to hear she's not well. Its nice to hear many families are in the same boat as us... I'll definitely think about GKTW... I just read Noah's blog and saw the pictures... it really is a wonderful place.


----------



## that's nice

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Ann and Maroo
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know my reasons for not wanting to stay at GKTW... its the same reason I feel kind of strange contacting the wish foundation to finalize things.... we were really really lucky. DD was diagnosed at 12mo and had surgery at 13mo. She never needed chemo or radiation. She had MRI's and CTscans every 3 months for a year (under anesthetic for all) and then has been back to oncology every 6mo for follow up since. We had a huge scare last fall when her catecholomines came back seriuosly elevated... it ended up being lab error but it was the worst month of my life (they wanted to wait a month before rerunning the tests). We are so very lucky. Most children with this type of cancer just don't survive. DD thinks its normal to being going to the children's hospital as often as she does and doesn't really remember the surgery or the fear because she was so young. She just knows she has tiny scars on her belly where she was made well again. Even her older brother is only now able to somewhat understand what cancer is.... she deserves this trip and I know that with all my heart but she doesn't remember why... she doesn't remember what she's been through... and that's a wonderful thing but it makes me feel different somehow from many of the other families



I'm going to chime in on your feelings. My DD3 just got accepted for her wish trip. She was diagnosed just after her first birthday with a Wilms Tumor- a malignant tumor that was growing out of her kidney. She was admitted and within a week she had to have her kidney removed and then go through 6 months of chemo. Luckily, her chemo was not as 'harsh' as other cancers but it still took a toll on her.

My daughter has scars on her stomach and on her upper chest where her port was inserted. She was just asking me yesterday why she has those and where my 'lines' are. We go to her oncologist every three months now for ultrasounds and CATscans and bloodwork. The week leading up to the scans gets a little stressful and the wait to hear the results is very nerve racking as well.

I think it is natural to feel the way you do as I feel the same way too. There are many other families that have been through more and are still dealing with issues. We are lucky as well. I think back to the day our world was turned upside down. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. 

I expressed some of these same feelings when I found out my DD wish granters were coming. If you have a second you can read them here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2143771&page=92
It might give you a different perspective. 

Tim


----------



## LindaBabe

Right now seems to be a slow time at GKTW. Wish families - if you are offered the chance to stay at the Village, I would HIGHLY recommend that you do so!  

ALL children are treated like well children there, and accommodations are made so naturally that it is possible for many children to - oh, how do I say it?  PLAY  well, even if they aren't . . . for example wheelchair accessable carousel, with no change of level as you get on, zero entry pool, lifts and hoists where needed, accessable playgrounds - train, model boats, model railroad,  and dozens of volunteers EAGER to help you and your child have the most fun possible!  

We LIVE for your child's smile, her laughter, his excitement.  You have no idea how much your children bless our lives.  Please don't ever feel that your child wasn't 'sick enough' or if it even remembers having been ill.  IT WAS, and that is sufficent to make him or her precious to GKTW and the volunteers.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Thank you so much for understanding. I had read quite awhile ago about your trip with Lauren ... just after DD was granted a wish. I'm sorry to hear she's not well. Its nice to hear many families are in the same boat as us... I'll definitely think about GKTW... I just read Noah's blog and saw the pictures... it really is a wonderful place.



It really is.  I hope you don't mind me saying so much...I hope I didn't say too much.  

They finally just straight up told Lauren's family that she does not have CP.  CP doesn't progress as fast as she has.  They have no idea what is wrong with her, but they are sure at this point that it is not CP.  Of course, the diagnosis of CP is still on all of her claims.  

She has gotten to the point where she can't really write much or do her own make up as well anymore.  Her neck is so crooked (like scoliosis, but in her neck) that she has trouble holding her head up. 

But she is in very good spirits and would probably tell anyone who asks that she feels great.


----------



## kellyw8863

I think when you have a child with chronic/life threatening health issues, especially when those issues have been present from a very young age, it is hard to understand that the life you live is so far from being normal, it isn't even funny.  I remember thinking when we got the mito diagnosis for Ali when she was 3.5 years old, "Okay, what now?"  It was hard for me to see as a big deal because nothing had really changed in our lives.  We had already spent the first three years of her life in and out of the hospital.  We had already been through half a dozen surgeries with assurances that there will be more.  We already had a team of ten specialists and counting.  Nothing had really changed except that we had a name.  

I admit that I don't really consider the seriousness of having such a diagnosis until I read about the reactions of other mothers when they first learn that their children have mito, too.  And intellectually, I know this.  I know the statistics.  But emotionally, there's a (healthy?) disconnect.  I look at her and see a bright, smiling, happy four year old who loves to cuddle, eats peaches like it's her job, and is addicted to her Nintendo DS.  Others look at her, and they see that very same child.  Then, there's the fact that I can look to my left and look again to my right, and there are so many kids who are more severely affected than Ali, and I'm just thankful that I have what I have.

So I think as a parent in this situation, it's easy to underestimate what you and your family has been through because it's a.) perhaps all you've known, and b.) you are equipped with the ability to understand just how bad it could really be.  I guess that's just my long-winded way of saying it's okay to open yourself up and let someone (e.g. MAW, GKTW, the folks here, etc.) do something to make your child and your family's life a little brighter.  This isn't a game of whose pain is worse - all of our children are deserving because they have been dealt hands that most are lucky enough to have avoided.


----------



## casper_jj11

Tim - Wow. That's exactly how I've been feeling... word for word.... wow. Its strange to see your own thoughts being voiced by someone else. I guess its normal. Our parents (the grandparents) don't appear to quite agree. My coworkers have been asking why. Most seem to assume the prognosis is terminal in order to get a wish. I know we've been to Disney a few times but a wish trip is special and it just can't be bought... I want this to be the most magical trip for DD.... she adores Sleeping Beauty most of all... I want her to experience everything a wish trip has to offer for her ...


----------



## casper_jj11

You all are so supportive. I wish I had come here just after DD was granted her wish. I've felt so 'guilty' about accepting it; that somehow others have been through so much more. Kelly, I think you're right that life as I know it is normal to me. Those who hear about everything DD has been through always ask how we manage and cope ... we just do... we've known nothing else.... its one step at a time always being grateful that the news isn't worse I guess... I never really thought about others going through these same feelings ... you're all very understanding.

Maroo, I hope they find out the correct diagnosis for Lauren soon. She's a very brave little girl.


----------



## Wee Annie

casper_jj11 said:


> You all are so supportive. I wish I had come here just after DD was granted her wish. I've felt so 'guilty' about accepting it; that somehow others have been through so much more. Kelly, I think you're right that life as I know it is normal to me. Those who hear about everything DD has been through always ask how we manage and cope ... we just do... we've known nothing else.... its one step at a time always being grateful that the news isn't worse I guess... I never really thought about others going through these same feelings ... you're all very understanding.
> 
> Maroo, I hope they find out the correct diagnosis for Lauren soon. She's a very brave little girl.




I hope I didn't make you feel worse by my post re why we're staying at GKTW -- that was most certainly not my intention!  I think in one of your posts you said something about being "lucky."  And it's wonderful that you feel that way -- it shows a healthy acceptance of all you've been through and an appreciation for the good you have found.  However, everything is relative.  I think you, like many of us, often compare our children to those who are worse off, i.e., I still have my child, who am I to complain?  My child hasn't relapsed, aren't we lucky!  And yes, we who still have our children -- in any condition -- are oh-so-lucky.  But it doesn't negate the fact that, compared to the population as a whole, you weren't so lucky.  You have a child that had cancer.  You went through a lot as a family, still have to undergo medical exams and tests, and still have scares that are terrifying, like your recent one, that other families never have to worry about.  In that regard, you will be very similar to many families at GKTW.

I know several families that chose to wait until their child was off-treatment and older to follow through with MAW.  It seems like a very good decision.  I only didn't do so because of my older daughters, who have truly suffered through the last year and a half.  I know the wish trip is supposed to be all about the wish child, but our trip, in my mind, is also for her siblings.  We had to cancel a trip to WDW because of Elke's diagnosis, and I felt that by going now we could begin a return to a new "normal" for our family.

But I think many "survivors" and their families go on MAW trips, and take advantage of GKTW.  So do consider it.  If you think a WDW hotel will be better for your family, go that route.  But I'm sure you would be made to feel 100% comfortable at GKTW, if you chose to stay there.

Ann


----------



## maroo

I don't normally announce this on this thread...as most of us are already following a family through a pre-trip report...

But one of our "old" wish parents is starting her Trip Report very soon!!!

Becca - who is a precious little fighter - went to Disney almost exactly a year ago today.  When she came home, she had a devastating illness that resulted in a very lengthy hospital stay and many very rough days.  

She is doing better now and her Mom is ready to write a TR - even if it is a little mixed up from a year ago memory. 

So...let's join her!! 

CLICK HERE TO FOLLOW BECCA'S TR!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hey Joanne,


I just noticed that you guys stayed at the Swan in Feb.  Did you like it??  We are staying there for part of our extended trip.  My SIL works for Starwood properties so was able to get us a really good rate for 3 of the days.  We are trying to figure out whether to book the other two there or try something different too!!  The Swan looks great, I was just wondering what your thoughts were of it??

Maroo, Thanks for linking Beccas trip report...can't wait to follow it!!


----------



## llurgy

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Our wish coordinator didn't say anything about negating GKTW. I actually don't have much info yet just that we'd have our choice of GKTW or a disney hotel.
> 
> I guess I should have broken up a few of those questions.  When I asked about OOP I was wondering if wish groups used the dining plan if staying at a disney resort or if meals were OOP. I wasn't so much wondering about the expense of extending the trip. I fully expect to pay it all OOP. I'm wondering how people who have extended the trip have been able to do so with respect to car rentals, air tickets, and park tickets.... did you do it beforehand, once you were there, did the contract for rental start over, did you have to return to the airport to do it, etc.
> 
> Thank so much about the info for GAC. I had no idea. Same with the info for the park tickets. You mentioned a bunch of other activities that come with GKTW... are they automatic or do you need to prebook those... is there a place I could find information on them? I've been hesitant to stay there... not quite sure why. We have three kiddos.... DS2, DS7 and our wish kiddos DD4 ... i just figured it would be easier for us and more enjoyable for them to be immersed in Disney and stay on site...
> 
> If we were to use the Disney tix for the extended portion of the trip, would DD still get the special treatment?? I really want her to feel like a princess on this trip. We've been there before but this is special and I want her to experience all the fantasy that a wish trip can provide...



I am another one who is going to pipe in with the GKTW cheer.
GKTW is so much more than somewhere to lay your head at the end of the day.  You are totally immersed in an atmosphere of good cheer and well being.  Your every wish is catered too without them breathing down  your necks all the time.
Everyone is so friendly!!  The whole family is treat like royalty but that extra special bit is reserved for the Wish Child.  Becca (13) would have quite happily spent a lot more time there than we actually did.  The character greets were amazing.  Christmas is great, the carousal, the food, the Ice Cream parlour but mostly the atmosphere.

When we left to go home Becca was so sad.  She said the thing she would miss most about her Wish Trip was the fact that every person you pass in GKTW, smiles, waves and says hello.  It is totally up to you whether or not you elaborate on that greeting.

To make your wish trip that bit extra special GKTW does that and more.  
It is quite humbling to think that we could all be billionaires but still not be able to pay to stay at that magical place.

Mandy


----------



## casper_jj11

Wee Annie said:


> I hope I didn't make you feel worse by my post re why we're staying at GKTW -- that was most certainly not my intention!



I didn't think that for a second. Everyone here has been so helpful. Whether we stay at GKTW or not is still in the air and likely will be until I have to make a firm decision. At this point, its just amazing to realize that there are so many that feel the same way that I've been feeling lately without voicing it. I'm glad I raised it because you've all managed to alleviate some of my concerns.



pnutallergymom said:


> Hey Joanne,
> I just noticed that you guys stayed at the Swan in Feb.  Did you like it??  We are staying there for part of our extended trip.  My SIL works for Starwood properties so was able to get us a really good rate for 3 of the days.  We are trying to figure out whether to book the other two there or try something different too!!  The Swan looks great, I was just wondering what your thoughts were of it??



Well, honestly, I don't think we'd stay there again. We stayed at the Dolphin the previous trip and just loved it. We stay there free with Starwood points so figured we'd try the Swan last Feb instead since the Dolphin was so big. I figured same pool but smaller location so it would be great. The service was actually really bad. It took them two days to get the wifi working (and since DH needs to check in daily with work that was a huge deal),  there were no restaurants there really so we ended up trotting over to Pikabu for breakfast/brunch on our off days anyway, and front desk was relatively useless for getting information. We also all came down with stomach flu while there and it took them several calls to bring fresh towels. One day I stayed in bed to try and recoup while DH took the kids to AK. I tried to grab a cab from the front lobby and the concierge... or whoever hails the cabs.... told me all the cabs took credit card and it would cost about $10 to get to AK... ended up costing $25 and cash only. I was outside AK for 45min, feeling not so great, with a cabbie not wanting me to leav euntil he could figure out how I could pay.... he ended up actually calling in to the depot so I could pay. Overall, it was enough that I wouldn't stay again. Now, the  Dolphin is a different story. They upgraded us automatically, gave us a balcony when it wasn't requested until checkin and a great view when asked. We asked at the Swan but they said we don't give upgrades... and then proceeded to ask the next person in line if they wanted one. If I had  a choice and could get the same deal, I'd definitely choose the Dolphin. That said, I've spoken with people who have had terrible experiences at the Dolphin and swear by the Swan. Maybe ours was just bad timing it was just that there was so many things... there's no gift shop so we couldn't even buy a carton milk there for our little guy for goodness sake.

As for location, its great! Close to Epcot and HS as well as the miniputt (fun Disney Summerland course just across the street). Really close to the boardwalk which is wonderful. Also fantasic pool area and play area for little ones.


----------



## pacrosby

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Ann and Maroo
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know my reasons for not wanting to stay at GKTW... its the same reason I feel kind of strange contacting the wish foundation to finalize things.... we were really really lucky. DD was diagnosed at 12mo and had surgery at 13mo. She never needed chemo or radiation. She had MRI's and CTscans every 3 months for a year (under anesthetic for all) and then has been back to oncology every 6mo for follow up since. We had a huge scare last fall when her catecholomines came back seriuosly elevated... it ended up being lab error but it was the worst month of my life (they wanted to wait a month before rerunning the tests). We are so very lucky. Most children with this type of cancer just don't survive. DD thinks its normal to being going to the children's hospital as often as she does and doesn't really remember the surgery or the fear because she was so young. She just knows she has tiny scars on her belly where she was made well again. Even her older brother is only now able to somewhat understand what cancer is.... she deserves this trip and I know that with all my heart but she doesn't remember why... she doesn't remember what she's been through... and that's a wonderful thing but it makes me feel different somehow from many of the other families





Obviously I'm alittle late to the party here (been away from the boards for a couple of days) but I just wanted to share my point of view....for whatever it's worth

When we first decided to pursue the WDW Wish Trip for my Matty I also initially thought a WDW property would be a better plan for us than GKTW.  Like you, I believed that staying on property would allow for us to be fully immersed in Disney and make the logistics of the trip (we have 4 children ages 4-9) much more managable.  Plus, Matty is 'well' and wouldn't require special accomadations that I was sure many of the Wish kids did.  After thinking it through however (and  researching the GKTW experience) I realized that GKTW was indeed the right choice.  I wanted Matty's trip to truly be "his" Wish trip.  We are fortunate to be in a good situation financially (partially due to fabulous medical insurance) and take many family trips over the course of a year.  The more I thought about it the more I wanted 'this' trip to be different from all the others.  Having Matty's Wish granted was not about the 'free' family vacation............it was about a very special opportunity, an opportunity for Matty to live the life of a VIP in a child's fantasyland, morning, noon, and night.  It was the opportunity to experience a 'once-in-a-lifetime' week of wonder.  He deserved that.

It doesn't matter how much money one has, the experience that GKTW offers can never be duplicated.  You may go to WDW again.  You may stay on property again.  You may go to the parks again.  You may even be able to plan your days at Disney so well that you rarely if ever have to stand in a line again.  But you'll never stay at GKTW.  You'll never be able experience that atmosphere.  It's hard to describe.  Personally, as melodramatic as it sounds, my family found it to be life-changing.  It was as if a lightbulb went on in our heads.  We are now planning yearly anniversary trips to WDW (barring unforseen circumstances) with time set aside for the whole family to volunteer at GKTW. I am now looking into volunteering for MAW myself.  And my husband? Well he is in the process of starting a foundation in Matty's name and dedicating the proceeds to GKTW/MAW.  I honestly don't think we would be in the same place we are today if we hadn't stayed at GKTW.  I almost feel as if it were part of a 'larger plan'.  But, I know, not everyone believes in such things.

Please understand that I'm not trying to suggest 'you' would be making a mistake by not staying there.  I'm just suggesting you make sure you understand fully what you could be missing out on by not choosing to stay at GKTW.  It was really only because I took the time to do my research and allowed myself to think about it in terms of the 'bigger picture' that I changed my mind.  You, on the other hand, might very well look into it, think about everything, and still feel like on-property is the preferred way to go for your family.  You just don't know what you don't know, if you know what I mean.          

Anyway.....just wanted to share.  For whatever it's worth


Pamela

Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## momma_mouse

I just wanted to check in one last time before leaving.  Our flight takes off at 8 Saturday morning, but we're staying the night in a hotel there (airport is 2.5 - 3 if you figure in all of Sloan's bathroom breaks -  hours from our house) the night before.  I've got tons to do tommorow plus I've got to go into work for a few hours so it's going to be a busy day.  

I'm taking my laptop so I'll try to check in at some point if I get a chance.

Have a great week...I know we will!!!


----------



## twinmum

casper_jj11 said:


> I didn't think that for a second. Everyone here has been so helpful. Whether we stay at GKTW or not is still in the air and likely will be until I have to make a firm decision. At this point, its just amazing to realize that there are so many that feel the same way that I've been feeling lately without voicing it. I'm glad I raised it because you've all managed to alleviate some of my concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, honestly, I don't think we'd stay there again. We stayed at the Dolphin the previous trip and just loved it. We stay there free with Starwood points so figured we'd try the Swan last Feb instead since the Dolphin was so big. I figured same pool but smaller location so it would be great. The service was actually really bad. It took them two days to get the wifi working (and since DH needs to check in daily with work that was a huge deal),  there were no restaurants there really so we ended up trotting over to Pikabu for breakfast/brunch on our off days anyway, and front desk was relatively useless for getting information. We also all came down with stomach flu while there and it took them several calls to bring fresh towels. One day I stayed in bed to try and recoup while DH took the kids to AK. I tried to grab a cab from the front lobby and the concierge... or whoever hails the cabs.... told me all the cabs took credit card and it would cost about $10 to get to AK... ended up costing $25 and cash only. I was outside AK for 45min, feeling not so great, with a cabbie not wanting me to leav euntil he could figure out how I could pay.... he ended up actually calling in to the depot so I could pay. Overall, it was enough that I wouldn't stay again. Now, the  Dolphin is a different story. They upgraded us automatically, gave us a balcony when it wasn't requested until checkin and a great view when asked. We asked at the Swan but they said we don't give upgrades... and then proceeded to ask the next person in line if they wanted one. If I had  a choice and could get the same deal, I'd definitely choose the Dolphin. That said, I've spoken with people who have had terrible experiences at the Dolphin and swear by the Swan. Maybe ours was just bad timing it was just that there was so many things... there's no gift shop so we couldn't even buy a carton milk there for our little guy for goodness sake.
> 
> As for location, its great! Close to Epcot and HS as well as the miniputt (fun Disney Summerland course just across the street). Really close to the boardwalk which is wonderful. Also fantasic pool area and play area for little ones.



Dear Fellow Canadian:

First, welcome to this thread...and you'll find that there are a few fellow Canucks here!  

Next, I have tears in my eyes as I read all the post from other Wish Tripper parents.  What a wonderufl community we have here!  

Our son's Wish Trip was in November 2008.  Mark has cerebral palsy. with some related medical issues. We stayed at GKTW, then extended our stay at the Grand Floridian, where we had stayed once before.

A Wish Trip is different.  A wish Trip is special.  A Wish Trip is memorable for everyone in the family and offers opportunities and moments that simply cannot be recreated.  I am taking the boys (Mark has a twin brother) for a return trip next month (unfortunately Dad can't come along) and we know it won't be quite as special.  Mark will be eligible for a Guest Assistance Card and even so...it won't be as special.

The boys LOVED GKTW.  We spent lots of time there and could have spent more.  They also love that as a GKTW family, they can come back and visit.  

In the 11 years that our boys have been alive, I have never...NEVER...felt as supported as I did during that week.  We have all travelled different roads, but each has had its challenges.  For some, the worst is over.  For others, darkness lies ahead.  For our family, the challenges will be life long, but we are blessed with knowing that Mark is relatively healthy.

We started out, taking almost 3 years to accept this Wish.  Only when we accepted that this was not a "free vacation" but rather a Wish, our son's heart's desire, were we ready to accept it.  It was magical, and GKTW was a big part of it.  It was our 3rd Disney vacation, but it will forever stand out as the one and only Wish Trip.

Only you can know what is right for your family.  Follow your heart.

Alison


----------



## noahsketomom

Have a great trip Ashley!!

Thank you all for SHARING your valuable insight and all your amazing stories!  I find myself tearing up after reading stories of your families, your trip planning, you trips, etc.  I am convinced that our wish children are stronger and braver than we are!  

I'm also so grateful because they called yesterday with DATES!  

APRIL 7th - APRIL 13th!!!  

Is there some rule about how many posts before doing a pre-trip report?  The way my week is going, it will take forever anyhow, but I wanted to get started....just to give something to do with all my nervous energy!!!


----------



## llurgy

noahsketomom said:


> Have a great trip Ashley!!
> 
> Thank you all for SHARING your valuable insight and all your amazing stories!  I find myself tearing up after reading stories of your families, your trip planning, you trips, etc.  I am convinced that our wish children are stronger and braver than we are!
> 
> I'm also so grateful because they called yesterday with DATES!
> 
> APRIL 7th - APRIL 13th!!!
> 
> Is there some rule about how many posts before doing a pre-trip report?  The way my week is going, it will take forever anyhow, but I wanted to get started....just to give something to do with all my nervous energy!!!



Congratulations on getting your dates!!  How exciting!

The only rules as far as I know is that you have to have 10 posts before you can posts pictures.
So you will have to post 5 more times so get going 

Mandy


----------



## casper_jj11

Alison, its nice to meet someone from home. We aren't even close to deciding yet where we'll stay but its so nice to get different viewpoints. DH got home from the U.S. last night and I mentioned my discussions with the wish coordinator ... he's actually open to doing the land/sea option which I really didn't think we'd do. We have so many decisions to make. I'm looking forward to getting the travel package from the foundation. Which organization did Mark get his wish through? How did you handle extending the trip? We really want to extend it by 4 or 5 days but it sounds like its going to be complicationed.

Same question for you Shannon. You mentioned you're staying for awhile later. I meant to ask how you're managing the flights and rental car.

I had been thinking that extending the trip should't be too hard but there are so many things I hadn't thought of.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi Joanne,

From what I'm reading, every wish organization works differently on how/if you can extend the wish trip.  I know for us it wasn't an issue becasue the price of the flights were exactly the same if we had left on 4/30 as they are on 5/5.  The rental car for us is a separate issue.  We have to return our rental back to MCO on 4/30.  At that point we are on our own as to what we want to do.  Our wish organization would not let us return the rental at one of the Disney site rentals....has to go back where it came from!!!

My plan for right now is to just have DH return it and take a cab back.  THen we will get one of the shuttles to take us back to MCO on 5/5.  I found one that will do it for 85.00 one way.  But, that may change.  If I can get a decent enough price on priceline (which I had AMAZING luck with) then we will get our own rental for the rest of the trip.


----------



## maroo

noahsketomom said:


> Have a great trip Ashley!!
> 
> Thank you all for SHARING your valuable insight and all your amazing stories!  I find myself tearing up after reading stories of your families, your trip planning, you trips, etc.  I am convinced that our wish children are stronger and braver than we are!
> 
> I'm also so grateful because they called yesterday with DATES!
> 
> APRIL 7th - APRIL 13th!!!
> 
> Is there some rule about how many posts before doing a pre-trip report?  The way my week is going, it will take forever anyhow, but I wanted to get started....just to give something to do with all my nervous energy!!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31288549


You can go to that thread and go ahead and post 5 more times so that you can send private messages and post pictures.

Check out post #2 (on the first page of this thread) and it will give you hints on starting a pre-trip report and posting pics.


----------



## casper_jj11

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Joanne,
> 
> From what I'm reading, every wish organization works differently on how/if you can extend the wish trip.  I know for us it wasn't an issue becasue the price of the flights were exactly the same if we had left on 4/30 as they are on 5/5.  The rental car for us is a separate issue.  We have to return our rental back to MCO on 4/30.  At that point we are on our own as to what we want to do.  Our wish organization would not let us return the rental at one of the Disney site rentals....has to go back where it came from!!!
> 
> My plan for right now is to just have DH return it and take a cab back.  THen we will get one of the shuttles to take us back to MCO on 5/5.  I found one that will do it for 85.00 one way.  But, that may change.  If I can get a decent enough price on priceline (which I had AMAZING luck with) then we will get our own rental for the rest of the trip.



Thanks Shannon. Our wish coordinator mentioned that we'd have to arrange the flight change ourselves at the airport but I figure taht we should be able to do that earlier once we get the reservation number. As for the car, that's what I expected. I've never used Priceline but I've gotten amazing rental deals from MCO using rental discount codes found on mousesavers. You may want to try there.


----------



## momma_mouse

I'm busy in the middle of packing but have a quick question...

Can I take dried fruit on the plane?  

I'm putting together a bag of stuff for the kids.  It had coloring books, crayons, sticker paper dolls, and some other things.  I picked up some of those individual packages of Disney dried fruit and was wanting to put it in there but didn't know if they would make it through security.  (This is our wait on the plane and not drive mom and dad nuts bag!)

Also, what about gummy fruit snacks.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

We asked to extend our trip and our chapter of MAW said okay. They arranged the flights so that we don't have to change it. They just moved the return date back a week. I don't know if it cost more or less or the same. They approved it before they even booked it so I don't think that was a detail they worried about.
They made sure we understood that we must leave GKTW (we knew) and told us to get a new rental car on the same day we check out of GKTW. I am hoping to get all the res. numbers and details soon, so that I can call and try to arrange things ahead of time. If the rate is decent I'd like to just keep the same vehicle and start a new contract on that day but don't know if they will allow that. Then we wouldn't have to take the time to return it or move all our stuff from one vehicle to another.


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> Maroo, Thanks for linking Beccas trip report...can't wait to follow it!!



You are very welcome!

We followed Becca through some hard stuff and Mandy was great about keeping us updated - so we all followed along as she really fought for her life and then regained her strength over the months that followed.  



pacrosby said:


> Obviously I'm alittle late to the party here (been away from the boards for a couple of days) but I just wanted to share my point of view....for whatever it's worth
> 
> When we first decided to pursue the WDW Wish Trip for my Matty I also initially thought a WDW property would be a better plan for us than GKTW.  Like you, I believed that staying on property would allow for us to be fully immersed in Disney and make the logistics of the trip (we have 4 children ages 4-9) much more managable.  Plus, Matty is 'well' and wouldn't require special accomadations that I was sure many of the Wish kids did.  After thinking it through however (and  researching the GKTW experience) I realized that GKTW was indeed the right choice.  I wanted Matty's trip to truly be "his" Wish trip.  We are fortunate to be in a good situation financially (partially due to fabulous medical insurance) and take many family trips over the course of a year.  The more I thought about it the more I wanted 'this' trip to be different from all the others.  Having Matty's Wish granted was not about the 'free' family vacation............it was about a very special opportunity, an opportunity for Matty to live the life of a VIP in a child's fantasyland, morning, noon, and night.  It was the opportunity to experience a 'once-in-a-lifetime' week of wonder.  He deserved that.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much money one has, the experience that GKTW offers can never be duplicated.  You may go to WDW again.  You may stay on property again.  You may go to the parks again.  You may even be able to plan your days at Disney so well that you rarely if ever have to stand in a line again.  But you'll never stay at GKTW.  You'll never be able experience that atmosphere.  It's hard to describe.  Personally, as melodramatic as it sounds, my family found it to be life-changing.  It was as if a lightbulb went on in our heads.  We are now planning yearly anniversary trips to WDW (barring unforseen circumstances) with time set aside for the whole family to volunteer at GKTW. I am now looking into volunteering for MAW myself.  And my husband? Well he is in the process of starting a foundation in Matty's name and dedicating the proceeds to GKTW/MAW.  I honestly don't think we would be in the same place we are today if we hadn't stayed at GKTW.  I almost feel as if it were part of a 'larger plan'.  But, I know, not everyone believes in such things.
> 
> Please understand that I'm not trying to suggest 'you' would be making a mistake by not staying there.  I'm just suggesting you make sure you understand fully what you could be missing out on by not choosing to stay at GKTW.  It was really only because I took the time to do my research and allowed myself to think about it in terms of the 'bigger picture' that I changed my mind.  You, on the other hand, might very well look into it, think about everything, and still feel like on-property is the preferred way to go for your family.  You just don't know what you don't know, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway.....just wanted to share.  For whatever it's worth
> 
> 
> Pamela
> 
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



Thanks for sharing that.  



momma_mouse said:


> I just wanted to check in one last time before leaving.  Our flight takes off at 8 Saturday morning, but we're staying the night in a hotel there (airport is 2.5 - 3 if you figure in all of Sloan's bathroom breaks -  hours from our house) the night before.  I've got tons to do tommorow plus I've got to go into work for a few hours so it's going to be a busy day.
> 
> I'm taking my laptop so I'll try to check in at some point if I get a chance.
> 
> Have a great week...I know we will!!!



Woo Hoo!!!!!  Have a great time!      



twinmum said:


> Dear Fellow Canadian:
> 
> First, welcome to this thread...and you'll find that there are a few fellow Canucks here!
> 
> Next, I have tears in my eyes as I read all the post from other Wish Tripper parents.  What a wonderufl community we have here!
> 
> Our son's Wish Trip was in November 2008.  Mark has cerebral palsy. with some related medical issues. We stayed at GKTW, then extended our stay at the Grand Floridian, where we had stayed once before.
> 
> A Wish Trip is different.  A wish Trip is special.  A Wish Trip is memorable for everyone in the family and offers opportunities and moments that simply cannot be recreated.  I am taking the boys (Mark has a twin brother) for a return trip next month (unfortunately Dad can't come along) and we know it won't be quite as special.  Mark will be eligible for a Guest Assistance Card and even so...it won't be as special.
> 
> The boys LOVED GKTW.  We spent lots of time there and could have spent more.  They also love that as a GKTW family, they can come back and visit.
> 
> In the 11 years that our boys have been alive, I have never...NEVER...felt as supported as I did during that week.  We have all travelled different roads, but each has had its challenges.  For some, the worst is over.  For others, darkness lies ahead.  For our family, the challenges will be life long, but we are blessed with knowing that Mark is relatively healthy.
> 
> We started out, taking almost 3 years to accept this Wish.  Only when we accepted that this was not a "free vacation" but rather a Wish, our son's heart's desire, were we ready to accept it.  It was magical, and GKTW was a big part of it.  It was our 3rd Disney vacation, but it will forever stand out as the one and only Wish Trip.
> 
> Only you can know what is right for your family.  Follow your heart.
> 
> Alison




Is a Canuck a Canadian?  

You are so right..."Only you can know what is right for your family.  Follow your heart."


----------



## Wee Annie

momma_mouse said:


> I'm busy in the middle of packing but have a quick question...
> 
> Can I take dried fruit on the plane?
> 
> I'm putting together a bag of stuff for the kids.  It had coloring books, crayons, sticker paper dolls, and some other things.  I picked up some of those individual packages of Disney dried fruit and was wanting to put it in there but didn't know if they would make it through security.  (This is our wait on the plane and not drive mom and dad nuts bag!)
> 
> Also, what about gummy fruit snacks.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



The only restriction is for liquids.  Non-liquid snacks are fine (and I have taken them through many times).

The 3-1-1 rule applies to any carry-on liquids, except for medical liquids.  We traveled last November with a literal cooler-full of medical liquids and ice packs, and had no problem.  Had additional screening, but no problem.

But no, no problem with bringing snacks through.

Have fun!!!!!!!

Ann


----------



## casper_jj11

Wee Annie said:


> The only restriction is for liquids.  Non-liquid snacks are fine (and I have taken them through many times).
> 
> The 3-1-1 rule applies to any carry-on liquids, except for medical liquids.  We traveled last November with a literal cooler-full of medical liquids and ice packs, and had no problem.  Had additional screening, but no problem.
> 
> But no, no problem with bringing snacks through.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!
> 
> Ann




I was going to say the same thing. Its international flight for us we always take dried fruits and snacks. Just wanted to mention that some things may not seem like liquid but aren't permitted like applesauce and yogurt (unless you ahve an infant flying with you). Anything solid is fine.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Thumper321

I've got a quick question about flying with liquids.  We are packing Aidan's formula and medical supplies in their own bag.  But I'm wondering about packing a drink for Aidan in flight.  He has to have thickened liquids, so he won't be able to get anything on the plane.  Will they let me take a drink bottle full of thickened Gatorade?  Is that considered a medical liquid?


----------



## llurgy

Thumper321 said:


> I've got a quick question about flying with liquids.  We are packing Aidan's formula and medical supplies in their own bag.  But I'm wondering about packing a drink for Aidan in flight.  He has to have thickened liquids, so he won't be able to get anything on the plane.  Will they let me take a drink bottle full of thickened Gatorade?  Is that considered a medical liquid?



I would phone the airlines and ask what you need to do to enable flying with his thickened liquid. 
It may necessitate a script from the doctor. They may require that you take the pre-manufactured/unopened nectar so that you have to mix it with a drink once you are on board.
I doubt that they would just let you take pre-mixed thickened drink on board without you having some proof that it is a medical necessity.

Mandy


----------



## casper_jj11

I'd call the airline or airport to see but honestly, I seriously doubt it. For us, medical liquids are by prescription only and other items such as liquid tylenol must be in the proper size to be carried on. You could try and get a letter from his doctor... this could work. Is it possible to buy gatorade after security and just bring the thickening agent with you to thicken it while waiting to board? DS was just over one last time we flew and he wasn't on formula but needed milk. I had to bring his sippy cup empty and buy milk after going through the security clearance.


----------



## maroo

I would definitely contact the airline or the TSA to ask any airline questions - especially if you have not flown since the incident at Christmas - I figure they are bit more careful after that incident.


----------



## Wee Annie

Thumper321 said:


> I've got a quick question about flying with liquids.  We are packing Aidan's formula and medical supplies in their own bag.  But I'm wondering about packing a drink for Aidan in flight.  He has to have thickened liquids, so he won't be able to get anything on the plane.  Will they let me take a drink bottle full of thickened Gatorade?  Is that considered a medical liquid?



We have brought non-script "medical" liquids with us.  I just made sure that I had something written from Elke's drs to prove that it was medically necessary.  And actually, last I checked, even OTC medical liquids were allowed in greater than 3 oz, as long as they are medically necessary.  I have always traveled with tylenol, Triaminic, etc in larger sizes, and just have put them in their own baggy and declared them as medical liquids, and had no problem.  That being said, things may have changed recently, so do get a dr's note.

We traveled with Surgilast gel (and extra g-tube supplies) last November in my carry on just in case her G-tube came out and I had to do a mid-air change (the drs are paranoid, and said we should always be prepared just in case).  

Ann


----------



## Thumper321

Wee Annie said:


> We traveled with Surgilast gel (and extra g-tube supplies) last November in my carry on just in case her G-tube came out and I had to do a mid-air change (the drs are paranoid, and said we should always be prepared just in case).
> 
> Ann



I'm glad you said this!  I didn't even think about taking an extra g-tube for Aidan, but I guess I need to.  

Thanks everybody for the insight.  Our thickener is Simply Thick, and it comes in a large, 64 oz. bottle with a pump.  However, it also comes in packets; our home health supplier just doesn't provide them.  I'm going to see about buying individual packets for the trip, because I don't really want to put the Simply Thick in our checked luggage, and I'm sure they won't let me take a 64 oz. bottle of gel on the plane.  Hopefully with a doctor's note, they'll let me take the packets in our medical carry-on.


----------



## momma_mouse

Yeah yeah I know I said I was not goign to be back on but well...the Dis is like crack!   

Anyway, help me finish packing.  What are things I will need that I probably forgot?  Things you wouldn't think of packing?  Things I might need extra of?


----------



## maroo

ponchos?

medicines?

money?  Driver's license?  confirmation numbers?

Oh...the list of what I would forget...is endless!


----------



## Momofwishkid

momma_mouse said:


> Yeah yeah I know I said I was not goign to be back on but well...the Dis is like crack!
> 
> Anyway, help me finish packing.  What are things I will need that I probably forgot?  Things you wouldn't think of packing?  Things I might need extra of?



Glow bracelets, ziplock bags (for phone,camera) on those wet rides, water proof disposable camera.
Your going to have so much fun and remember there's a Wal Mart close if you do forget anything.


----------



## Thumper321

Camera, memory card, batteries or charger


----------



## thatkid

bring ponchos for sure! we ended up spending 50.00 on them in disney, not the best souvenir


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I am not ready to contact our wish people or hhc just yet because quite frankly I want this trip to happen and I NEED it to happen so Im not giving up just yet. 

So does anyone know how we would get the medical equipment back home from GKTW if we need to cancel the trip before we get to go if the equipment is already there? Is it at our expense?


----------



## twinmum

casper_jj11 said:


> Alison, its nice to meet someone from home. We aren't even close to deciding yet where we'll stay but its so nice to get different viewpoints. DH got home from the U.S. last night and I mentioned my discussions with the wish coordinator ... he's actually open to doing the land/sea option which I really didn't think we'd do. We have so many decisions to make. I'm looking forward to getting the travel package from the foundation. Which organization did Mark get his wish through? How did you handle extending the trip? We really want to extend it by 4 or 5 days but it sounds like its going to be complicationed.
> 
> Same question for you Shannon. You mentioned you're staying for awhile later. I meant to ask how you're managing the flights and rental car.
> 
> I had been thinking that extending the trip should't be too hard but there are so many things I hadn't thought of.



Mark's trip was granted by Starlight Starbright Foundation of Canada.  It was very easy to extend our trip, but each wish granting organization is different.  We just made our own hotel reservations, were given the option of extending the car or returning it (we returned it because we stayed on property...rental was paid out of pocket from our expense cheque anyway).

Keep the questions coming!


----------



## Thumper321

Does anybody know where I can get park maps before we actually get to the parks?  I ordered the free ones from the Disney site, but they don't include everything??  Or is anybody going to Orlando before we are and willing to mail me maps?  Thanks!


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I am not ready to contact our wish people or hhc just yet because quite frankly I want this trip to happen and I NEED it to happen so Im not giving up just yet.
> 
> So does anyone know how we would get the medical equipment back home from GKTW if we need to cancel the trip before we get to go if the equipment is already there? Is it at our expense?



Oh gosh, I hope you guys don't have to move it.  But if you do, they will help you take care of any of this stuff that needs to be moved around.

You can call GKTW and they can give you information directly - but knowing GKTW - they will take care of you guys and ship anything to you guys that they need to.  

Hang in there.  



Thumper321 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get park maps before we actually get to the parks?  I ordered the free ones from the Disney site, but they don't include everything??  Or is anybody going to Orlando before we are and willing to mail me maps?  Thanks!



Have you received the Disney maps?  They should be the complete map?

I won't be there till the week after you guys leave.


----------



## LindaBabe

I'm here now, Thumper and will collect maps for you today.  Pm me your snail addy.


----------



## pnutallergymom

I just wanted to share a little tip that worked really well for me the first time we took the kids to Disney.  I didn't do it last year when we went, and I kind of regretted it, but my mom was with us so she was a HUGE help to me so it wasn't such a big deal.

As you know, I have the 4 kids...well, 5 if you coun't my husband!! 

He will yell at us to know end to "Hurry Up" when we are trying to get out of the house.  Needless to say, I have myself and 4 kids up, fed, dressed, teeth brushed, hair combed, and buckled waiting in the car for HIM everytime!!  

So, he is NOT helpful at all.  What I did that first trip, since the kids were alot younger and Brigitte had just had her first 3 surgeries, was to put an outfit for each kid in a ziploc bag.  It had a shirt, shorts, and underwear.  I wrote their name on it with a Sharpie.  All they had to do was grab their own bag and get themselves dressed, while I got Brigge together.  We still were wating for DH.  

It made it so much easier to pack, and get everyone together in the morning.  I also got a plastic shoe organizer at the dollar store and hung it on the bathroom door.  Labeled a spot for each kid, and in it, put their toothbrush and toothpaste, and hairbrush....and hair ties for Brenna!

Doing this with the ziploc bags made for a ton of room in the suitcase.  I put all 4 kids things in one large suitcase.  Then had mine and Bryans in another, and just one more for Brigitte's supplies, which we carried on.  I would often throw in a load of laundry while we were sitting at the pool.  I hate to come home to laundry, but more so, hate overpacking.  You all will have a washer and dryer in your villa.  Take advantage of it.  With kids like ours and all of their medical supplies, we have enough extras to bring.  Don't bring tons of clothes.  You can toss your laundry in the wash when you go to bed, and then throw it in the dryer when you get up in the morning.  Trust me, it will make a world of difference.  Also, with the extra baggage fees that airlines are charging, it will save you some money for extras!!

Just my two cents!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just a question. Since Ty is the only one that wll get a Make a Wish shirt (I have seen families where them) where do the other family members get them? I was hoping we would each get one or at least Sierra and Ty but ours said nope its just him any ideas??


----------



## yinyanggirls

pnutallergymom said:


> So, he is NOT helpful at all.  What I did that first trip, since the kids were alot younger and Brigitte had just had her first 3 surgeries, was to put an outfit for each kid in a ziploc bag.  It had a shirt, shorts, and underwear.  I wrote their name on it with a Sharpie.  All they had to do was grab their own bag and get themselves dressed, while I got Brigge together.  We still were wating for DH.



I hear you! I may not be in the car waiting for DH, but I am ALWAYS the one to get all three of us girls ready in the same time it takes him to get himself ready!
I think the packing tip is a fabulous one! I've also read about people who use tape or rubber bands to bundle each day's clothes. 



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just a question. Since Ty is the only one that wll get a Make a Wish shirt (I have seen families where them) where do the other family members get them? I was hoping we would each get one or at least Sierra and Ty but ours said nope its just him any ideas??



Would they let you buy them? Is it due to cost or is supposed to make the wish kid stand out in the crowd?


----------



## dmbfan

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just a question. Since Ty is the only one that wll get a Make a Wish shirt (I have seen families where them) where do the other family members get them? I was hoping we would each get one or at least Sierra and Ty but ours said nope its just him any ideas??



We bought Jake one and the buttons, as our chapter did not give either of these things to the wish child or family. I actually found the wish buttons to be a huge help, the rude stares of others were cut down right away as soon as the saw the MAW button. I think it was a total of $15.00 for one kids tee shirt and 8 MAW buttons.


----------



## casper_jj11

pnutallergymom said:


> I just wanted to share a little tip that worked really well for me the first time we took the kids to Disney.  I didn't do it last year when we went, and I kind of regretted it, but my mom was with us so she was a HUGE help to me so it wasn't such a big deal.
> 
> As you know, I have the 4 kids...well, 5 if you coun't my husband!!
> 
> He will yell at us to know end to "Hurry Up" when we are trying to get out of the house.  Needless to say, I have myself and 4 kids up, fed, dressed, teeth brushed, hair combed, and buckled waiting in the car for HIM everytime!!



Wow! Sounds like my house! Every Sat and Sun morning is exactly the same thing. I get the three kiddos ready and in the van for swimming, hockey, whatever and we're waiting while DH finishes his coffee! Drives me nuts!



pnutallergymom said:


> So, he is NOT helpful at all.  What I did that first trip, since the kids were alot younger and Brigitte had just had her first 3 surgeries, was to put an outfit for each kid in a ziploc bag.  It had a shirt, shorts, and underwear.  I wrote their name on it with a Sharpie.  All they had to do was grab their own bag and get themselves dressed, while I got Brigge together.  We still were wating for DH.



We did this too and its amazing! I kinda take it a step further and do an outfit for each kid as well as outfits for DH and I. I put a piece of paper inside stating the day and location. Silly but we always have matching coloured shirts (red, yellow, blue, whatever) . Its so easy to pack once its done and no chaos in the mornings. I also include hair bows/bands in DD's bags. DH asks what he's wearing each morning and I toss a bag at him. He woudn't match by choice but who says he has a choice


----------



## yinyanggirls

So, all of you who've flown in and out of Orlando/MCO....Is the airport divided in terms of airlines? Meaning is Southwest going to have a different security checkpoint and terminal than American?


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> So, all of you who've flown in and out of Orlando/MCO....Is the airport divided in terms of airlines? Meaning is Southwest going to have a different security checkpoint and terminal than American?



Both Southwest & American are in terminal A. I'm pretty sure you go through the same security for both. Here is a map of MCO. http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/terminal.htm


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just a question. Since Ty is the only one that wll get a Make a Wish shirt (I have seen families where them) where do the other family members get them? I was hoping we would each get one or at least Sierra and Ty but ours said nope its just him any ideas??



It was the same with our chapter.  They only gave Lauren a Wish Shirt...but we all bought one.  They were sold at cost - so it wasn't a big deal to get one.  

The only crummy for me was that the size for me was a totally different color.    One big red blob!  



dmbfan said:


> We bought Jake one and the buttons, as our chapter did not give either of these things to the wish child or family. I actually found the wish buttons to be a huge help, the rude stares of others were cut down right away as soon as the saw the MAW button. I think it was a total of $15.00 for one kids tee shirt and 8 MAW buttons.



The buttons are a GREAT idea to have and wear every day - in addition to the GKTW button, of course, since that is the real button they will look for.

But especially if your child appears typical - the MAW buttons will help tremendously with that!

Another thing I have not mentioned in a while...Try to wear clothes (for the Wish Child especially) that will SHOW the button.  

The official GKTW button changes fairly often...but it is usually pink for the girls and blue for the boys (light blue)...so you may want to have the Wish Child wear contrasting colors to the button.  Or...if they happen to have a precious outfit that matches the button, you could put it on something else to make it stand out...Not exactly sure what...?  But just make sure they can see the special button.

The MAW buttons in general, though, would give the CM a clue to look for the "real" button...so that helps, too!


----------



## casper_jj11

I'm still trying to 'plan' as such the trip that DD4 would enjoy best. I've been told that there is flexibility with the tickets. I've been concerned that DD is too young for Universal and there is a possibility of getting Busch Gardens tix instead (along with WDW and Seaworld)

Has anyone been on a wish trip to US with teh wish child being younger than a sibling? How have they enjoyed it?

Has anyone gone to BG on a wish trip? If so, what is the experience like for wish kids?

I've heard many say they've gone to US but I haven't heard much about Seaworld. What is the experience like at Seaworld for Wish children?

Its possible that we'll be staying onsite and not at GKTW. For anyone that has not stayed at GKTW, how are wish children recognized at Disney and other parks? Does each organization have different wish buttons that are used? (going through Children's Wish Foundation in Canada)

I know I'll have more questions as time goes on. I've had very little contact with the organization so far as its still very early in the planning stages but I don't want to bug them with questions that I can get answered elsewhere.


----------



## noahsketomom

Hi all,

We have finally started our pre-trip report and I'm so glad......I need something to do with all this nervous energy and excitement!  

Of course, I probably should throw the extra energy into the gym, but that would not be as much fun!!!

So glad to hear that Mya is doing well!!!  What a great place to celebrate!

Thank you for sharing all your stories and trips with this thread...it's making me more excited than the kids I think!!!!


----------



## maroo

PS>>>> This is not directly at anything I have read here on the boards at all...and has nothing to do with any particular person or user (I promise I would PM you if it did!)...just something I have been thinking about over the past month or so.  


This is just a _public service announcement_...and it will be a little ironic...

Please don't forget...as you type in these forums and particularly this thread...that there are people reading the posts that are not identifying themselves.  

When I first found these forums, I never thought about who would be reading what I am writing and I always felt anonymous.  

But you never know who is reading the threads...and I would assume even as I type this...that EVERYONE is reading them.  Representatives from MAW, GKTW, Disney, Universal, your family...you never know who is reading what you are writing...

Most of us have identified ourselves here using pictures or even just type that would give away enough information about ourselves to be easily identified.  

Just remember that people are reading what we are writing.

Sorry...I just feel like that needs to be said.


As a funny aside...I have a favorite cousin that I don't talk to often...but I found out a few months ago that she is a DISer...a lurker!    We have never talked about whether or not she knows who I am on here...but she spends a couple of hours on here a day...so I figure if she spends that much time around here, she knows where to find ME!    

Anyway...I just wanted to throw out that gentle reminder.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> I'm still trying to 'plan' as such the trip that DD4 would enjoy best. I've been told that there is flexibility with the tickets. I've been concerned that DD is too young for Universal and there is a possibility of getting Busch Gardens tix instead (along with WDW and Seaworld)
> 
> Universal does have some playgrounds and fun places and characters for the younger kids - but there are also a lot of big people rides.
> 
> Has anyone been on a wish trip to US with teh wish child being younger than a sibling? How have they enjoyed it?
> 
> Ours was the other way around...so I can't really answer this question.
> 
> Has anyone gone to BG on a wish trip? If so, what is the experience like for wish kids?
> 
> I honestly don't know of anyone??
> 
> I've heard many say they've gone to US but I haven't heard much about Seaworld. What is the experience like at Seaworld for Wish children?
> 
> I think this experience has widely varied.  I am not sure if the Sea World staff is as well trained as the Universal staff, for example...The Universal staff ALL seem to recognize the button and their special GAC card...but at Sea World it seems to vary.  Some have found that the Sea World staff have been extra special...but we didn't find much special, honestly.  The wish kids do get a tray of free fish to feed the dolphins and they were GREAT to us about making sure that Lauren got to touch one...even to the point of getting the dolphin to come up and sit on a ledge for her.
> 
> Its possible that we'll be staying onsite and not at GKTW. For anyone that has not stayed at GKTW, how are wish children recognized at Disney and other parks? Does each organization have different wish buttons that are used? (going through Children's Wish Foundation in Canada)
> 
> Ahh....  I think this will actually make a fairly significant difference on the answers to your questions, honestly.
> 
> If you are staying as a guest of GKTW (even if you are onsite, but GKTW sent you there)...then you get the 3 Day PH to Disney, 1 Sea World day and 2 Universal days...and GKTW handles the button and special GAC pass for the other parks.
> 
> It seems to make a pretty big difference whether the trip is through GKTW or not.
> 
> I think the only full TR I have read where the child was not a guest of GTKW was kdzbear's report.  And they did a Disney only trip and stayed on Disney Property at All Stars, I think.  They had their folks get Free Dining for them - since it was cheaper for the organization that way.  And they got buttons, but not the same as GKTW.
> 
> I know I'll have more questions as time goes on. I've had very little contact with the organization so far as its still very early in the planning stages but I don't want to bug them with questions that I can get answered elsewhere.



I would definitely not be afraid to ask them questions...because the experiences we have all had here are going to be different if you are not going to be staying at GKTW or through GKTW.





noahsketomom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have finally started our pre-trip report and I'm so glad......I need something to do with all this nervous energy and excitement!
> 
> Of course, I probably should throw the extra energy into the gym, but that would not be as much fun!!!
> 
> So glad to hear that Mya is doing well!!!  What a great place to celebrate!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all your stories and trips with this thread...it's making me more excited than the kids I think!!!!



Woo HOO!!  I gotta go find this!!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hello everyone i know i havent been on here in a long while my wish kid was sick but he is doing better now. He is a very strong boy he gets threw everything but it takes him awhile. We have our Disney world dates we leave on june 11th we are driving from hamilton ohio to give kids the world thats where we will be staying from june 12th til june 18th we are so excited i have been trying to find sites that have some game ideals for long car trips i heard its going to take us 15 hours to get there in the car and we have 4 kids ages 9 boy, 10 girl , 12 girl and 14 boy wish boy. So i know im planning early but with us driving we need to come up with stufff for the kids to do on the way down and back. So if anyone has any ideals that would help me find some sites with fun stuff for kids to do on our road trip please let me know thanks


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Is anyone else going to disney world in june 12 - june 18 of this year we will be staying at give kids the world ?????????


----------



## maroo

We have a new wish trip pre-trip report!!!

Noah's Pre-Trip Report!!


----------



## maroo

motherof4greatkids said:


> Is anyone else going to disney world in june 12 - june 18 of this year we will be staying at give kids the world ?????????



So far you guys are the first June folks!

But I am sure more will be coming around over the next few months!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

this is so exciting my kids are just so excited about this trip they have never been and i hear give kids the world is a great place..


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

ok quick question Is Sea World close enough to drive over to Universal studios in the same day? Like do half and half? Just trying to fit all the excitment in


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> It was the same with our chapter.  They only gave Lauren a Wish Shirt...but we all bought one.  They were sold at cost - so it wasn't a big deal to get one.
> 
> The only crummy for me was that the size for me was a totally different color.    One big red blob!
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons are a GREAT idea to have and wear every day - in addition to the GKTW button, of course, since that is the real button they will look for.
> 
> But especially if your child appears typical - the MAW buttons will help tremendously with that!
> 
> Another thing I have not mentioned in a while...Try to wear clothes (for the Wish Child especially) that will SHOW the button.
> 
> The official GKTW button changes fairly often...but it is usually pink for the girls and blue for the boys (light blue)...so you may want to have the Wish Child wear contrasting colors to the button.  Or...if they happen to have a precious outfit that matches the button, you could put it on something else to make it stand out...Not exactly sure what...?  But just make sure they can see the special button.
> 
> The MAW buttons in general, though, would give the CM a clue to look for the "real" button...so that helps, too!



Thank you Maroo Ty and Sierra are getting one so it worked out. woot woot!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> We have a new wish trip pre-trip report!!!
> 
> Noah's Pre-Trip Report!!



Joining Noah's PTR right now! Yayy!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hello everyone i know i havent been on here in a long while my wish kid was sick but he is doing better now. He is a very strong boy he gets threw everything but it takes him awhile. We have our Disney world dates we leave on june 11th we are driving from hamilton ohio to give kids the world thats where we will be staying from june 12th til june 18th we are so excited i have been trying to find sites that have some game ideals for long car trips i heard its going to take us 15 hours to get there in the car and we have 4 kids ages 9 boy, 10 girl , 12 girl and 14 boy wish boy. So i know im planning early but with us driving we need to come up with stufff for the kids to do on the way down and back. So if anyone has any ideals that would help me find some sites with fun stuff for kids to do on our road trip please let me know thanks



Hi! Never too early to plan! Looking forward to reading your pre-trip report!!


----------



## jessica52877

No wonder I thought you guys suddenly weren't chatty! I missed the new thread!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

HI everbody.  
Just back from 3 weeks in Florida.  The first two were freezing, but it got better after that.  

Thanks to Thumper's request for park maps, the old lady woke up and fetched several sets - I never thought of y'all needing those.  I have at least 3 extra sets to the first wish momma's who pm me their addresses.

I took a new potential volunteer around GKTW before leaving for the airport, and it reminded me just how wonderful a place it is.  I saw the new villas for the first time (They're amazing) and Mathew's boundless playground.  WOW!  Your kids will think they're in wonderland for sure.  

Please don't plan your days so full that you fail to allow time to spend in this marvelous place!  There's a magical playroom in the Castle of miracles that twinkles with fiberoptic lights.  The carousel about which much has been written, but there's also a narrow guage train, and a marvelous model railroad running through interactive landscapes.  There are model boats to 'drive' and ice cream to eat and a sleeping tree that SNORES.  Twice a week volunteers bring horses to ride, and there are Christmas Parties, and birthday parties and visits from Characters.  And the POOL! Oh my.

Honestly, you could never leave the resort, and still have a fabulous vacation.

Lurkers, if you're lurking and you are not a wish family - c'mon down and volunteer!  OR get out there and raise funding for GKTW or your local wish organization.  YOU, TOO, can be a part of something wonderful!


----------



## yinyanggirls

I'm being lazy and not quoting, sorry.


Joined Noah's PTR! Yay!

Welcome back, momof4great kids. I wondered where you went. Did you guys request to drive or can your son not fly? If I find anything about roadtrips I'll pass it along. We will do a few hours of driving here and there and I'm trying to get prepared for the same thing. No one else has reserved dates for June but you're pretty far ahead right now. We've had our dates since November and don't go until April. Most families going in the same month we are were reserved more recently than us. 

I was told by a wish family that you do receive tickets to Busch Gardens in your GKTW check-out packet. So if that is a high priority for your family, it would seem that they could give you the tickets up front, but it would be better to ask about it now. 

Several families are going to dedicate a special day to Sea World in the next month or so, so keep checking back for more detailed accounts of that park. 

Good point about the privacy and sensitivity of the topics, Maroo. 

Linda, you mentioned the wonderful pool. Do you know what the hours are and if it's heated?


----------



## Thumper321

LindaBabe said:


> HI everbody.
> Just back from 3 weeks in Florida.  The first two were freezing, but it got better after that.
> 
> Thanks to Thumper's request for park maps, the old lady woke up and fetched several sets - I never thought of y'all needing those.  I have at least 3 extra sets to the first wish momma's who pm me their addresses.
> 
> I took a new potential volunteer around GKTW before leaving for the airport, and it reminded me just how wonderful a place it is.  I saw the new villas for the first time (They're amazing) and Mathew's boundless playground.  WOW!  Your kids will think they're in wonderland for sure.
> 
> Please don't plan your days so full that you fail to allow time to spend in this marvelous place!  There's a magical playroom in the Castle of miracles that twinkles with fiberoptic lights.  The carousel about which much has been written, but there's also a narrow guage train, and a marvelous model railroad running through interactive landscapes.  There are model boats to 'drive' and ice cream to eat and a sleeping tree that SNORES.  Twice a week volunteers bring horses to ride, and there are Christmas Parties, and birthday parties and visits from Characters.  And the POOL! Oh my.
> 
> Honestly, you could never leave the resort, and still have a fabulous vacation.
> 
> Lurkers, if you're lurking and you are not a wish family - c'mon down and volunteer!  OR get out there and raise funding for GKTW or your local wish organization.  YOU, TOO, can be a part of something wonderful!



Welcome Home!  Thank you for picking up the maps for me!  Like I said in my other post, I ordered the custom maps from the Disney website, but I don't know what I did wrong because it only has a few each of attractions, dining, and shows.  I mean, literally about 10 things for each park, and we all know there's so much more to Disney than that!  

I know that we can't wait to see GKTW!  Thank you for volunteering!  Even though we haven't been yet, I can already tell how much love goes into making it what it is.  And all because of people like you!  

Glad you made it home safely!


----------



## pacrosby

maroo said:


> PS>>>> This is not directly at anything I have read here on the boards at all...and has nothing to do with any particular person or user (I promise I would PM you if it did!)...just something I have been thinking about over the past month or so.
> 
> 
> This is just a _public service announcement_...and it will be a little ironic...
> 
> Please don't forget...as you type in these forums and particularly this thread...that there are people reading the posts that are not identifying themselves.
> 
> When I first found these forums, I never thought about who would be reading what I am writing and I always felt anonymous.
> 
> But you never know who is reading the threads...and I would assume even as I type this...that EVERYONE is reading them.  Representatives from MAW, GKTW, Disney, Universal, your family...you never know who is reading what you are writing...
> 
> Most of us have identified ourselves here using pictures or even just type that would give away enough information about ourselves to be easily identified.
> 
> Just remember that people are reading what we are writing.
> 
> Sorry...I just feel like that needs to be said.
> 
> 
> As a funny aside...I have a favorite cousin that I don't talk to often...but I found out a few months ago that she is a DISer...a lurker!    We have never talked about whether or not she knows who I am on here...but she spends a couple of hours on here a day...so I figure if she spends that much time around here, she knows where to find ME!
> 
> Anyway...I just wanted to throw out that gentle reminder.







gee, I think my cheek hurts 

yeah, I do get what you're saying maroo  and I've certainly thought about how some of the things I myself have said might be received if 'certain' people were reading, but honestly, everything I say here on the boards I wouldn't hesitate to say straight to their faces.   Keep in mind of course that I'm coming up on 50 in a couple short years.  You tend to get bolder as you get older and are much less concerned that someone won't like what you have to say.  Truth be told, I fully intend on including all of my feelings, impressionsand opinions in a lengthy commentary in that section that asks "if there is anything else I'd like them to know about my experience" when I finally get around to returning that survey on my kitchen counter

Do you really think that they don't refer to the Disboards because they are afraid people will compare notes?  Because to do so would implies that they have something to 'hide'.  It's a resource.  To 'not allow' a Wish family to gather as much information as they can to make their child's trip a trip of a lifetime is insensitive.  A Wish trip to WDW is probably one of the easiest Wishes to coordinate.  Most chapters just arrange the dates at GKTW, secure plane/rental car reservations and supply an expense check (not to minimize the significance of that..............I'm sure you know what I'm trying to say).  They generally don't personalize the trip in any way.  In fact many like to point out that the trip is the Wish, there is nothing more to be done so please don't ask.  So if they can't personalize the trip (and I do understand why they can't/don't..............it'd be a logistical nightmare) why not provide families with the resources to do it themselves?  I remember one of the reps, when she told me Matty couldn't be in the parade, telling me that it might be possible for me to arrange something when I went down there.  OK....great.  How?  While it was nice for her to tell me that, without providing me with any ideas as to 'how' made it a useless suggestion.  Who was I going to talk to?  Where would I go to find that someone to talk to?  She had no idea.  It was only because of the Disboards that I learned about the Xmas parade at GKTW.  Only because of the Disboards that I learned about Murphy.  Without the Disboards I wouldn't have had a clue who to call or what to ask for or anything.  Without the Disboards Murphy would've just been that big fat cute ol' gingerbread man at GKTW.  And then of course there's the Disney Gmen.  While something like that could never have been promised it was still the Disboards that were responsible for that.  If I hadn't found you all..........................many peoples memories of that day would be vastly different.  I got incredibly lucky the day I found this board.  I can confidently say that everything about our trip was different because of these boards.  When our granters came to our house, they knew NOTHING about a WDW trip or GKTW.  They couldn't offer us anything. They had no knowledge of the village and it's various activities and special opportunities.  They had never even seen a picture of GKTW.  I'm sorry...............that's just not right.  If MAW doesn't have the time/desire to give their grantors the information they need to prepare a family for the journey ahead, they should at least consider offering up a resource that will be able to do so.  I'm sorry but I don't think that's too much to ask.

Can you tell I'm getting alittle worked up over here  I am.  My blood pressure is rising as I write this.  And you know what, I do hope someone from the organization IS lurking and reading all that I, and others, have to say.  

ok.......breathing deeply.

Of course I'll say it again and again - it's not that I'm unappreciative.  It's not that I don't think what they do do is wonderful.  I am beyond appreciative of what they did for my family.  But they are supposed to be in the business of trying to grant these children's Wishes.  Sure Matty wanted to go to WDW at Christmas but his specific wish was to be a gingerbread man.  Would he have had fun if  Kdzbear hadn't told me about Murphy and maroo hadn't helped make some magic?  Sure but his WISH wouldn't have come true.  It breaks my heart to think that there are other children out there who could've had their 'specific' Wishes come true, or some version thereof, if their parents only knew how to make it happen  We (I) am not suggesting that they do anything that's going to increase their costs or complicate the process.  We just would like them to open their eyes alittle bit and help to make this experience the very best it can be.  Because at the end of the day, isn't that the goal?

ok, I'm done now.  Sorry I've gone and on   Gee, think I'm still upset about that recent conversation I had with the 'office'?  LOL  Guess I needed to vent.




Pamela
Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## livndisney

pacrosby said:


> gee, I think my cheek hurts
> 
> yeah, I do get what you're saying maroo  and I've certainly thought about how some of the things I myself have said might be received if 'certain' people were reading, but honestly, everything I say here on the boards I wouldn't hesitate to say straight to their faces.   Keep in mind of course that I'm coming up on 50 in a couple short years.  You tend to get bolder as you get older and are much less concerned that someone won't like what you have to say.  Truth be told, I fully intend on including all of my feelings, impressionsand opinions in a lengthy commentary in that section that asks "if there is anything else I'd like them to know about my experience" when I finally get around to returning that survey on my kitchen counter
> 
> To hope that families don't get together and 'compare notes' implies that they have something to 'hide'.  To 'not allow' a Wish family to gather as much information as they can to make their child's trip the most special experience of a lifetime is insensitive.  A Wish trip to WDW is probably one of the easiest Wishes to coordinate.  Most chapters just arrange the dates at GKTW, secure plane/rental car reservations and supply an expense check (not to minimize the significance of that..............I'm sure you know what I'm trying to say).  They generally don't personalize the trip in any way.  In fact many like to point out that the trip is the Wish, there is nothing more to be done.  So what's wrong with giving families the resources to personalize the trip themselves.  I remember one of the reps, when she told me Matty couldn't be in the parade, telling me that it might be possible for me to arrange something when I went down there.  OK....great.  How?  While it was nice for her to tell me that, without the dis (and maroo) it NEVER would have happened.  I wouldn't have had a clue who to call or what to ask for or anything.  When our granters came to our house, they knew NOTHING about a WDW trip or GKTW.  They couldn't offer us anything.  I'm sorry...............that's just not right.  And as far as the potential for ******* when famiies find out that things are not necessarily consistent from chapter to chapter?  Well how about simply treating people like adults and explaining to them that policies can differ based on financial resources amoungst other things.  We're all big girls here.  I think we would easily understand that.
> 
> Can you tell I'm getting alittle worked up over here  I am.  My blood pressure is rising as I write this.  And you know what, I do hope someone from the organization IS lurking and reading all that I, and others, have to say.
> 
> ok.......breathing deeply.
> 
> Of course I'll say it again and again - it's not that I'm unappreciative.  It's not that I don't think what they do do is wonderful.  I am beyond appreciative of what they did for my family.  But they are supposed to be in the business of trying to grant these children's Wishes.  Sure Matty wanted to go to WDW at Christmas but his specific wish was to be a gingerbread man.  Would he have had fun if maroo hadn't made her magic and Kdzbear hadn't told me about Murphy?  Sure but his WISH wouldn't have come true.  It breaks my heart to think that there are other children out there who could've had their 'specific' Wishes come true if their parents only knew how to make it happen  We (I) am not suggesting that they do anything that's going to increase their costs or complicate the process.  We just would like them to open their eyes alittle bit and help to make this experience the very best it can be.  Because at the end of the day, isn't that the goal?
> 
> ok, I'm done now.  Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



I don't think anyone is suggesting that "parents should not get together and compare notes".  But the truth of the matter is different chapters do things differently. 

I have been blessed to spend a day with my cousin on his wish trip, I have been blessed to be a part of the "Big Gives", I have also been blessed to be able to help families make some "extra magic".

I know first hand how theme parks work and have connections in several parks. I also know that SOMETIMES magic can happen. But there is no way I could stand in someones living room weeks or months before a trip and promise a "special" will happen. I don't see how wish granters can either. I have been part of "magic" that was a moment by moment kind of thing. I was a nervous wreck hoping that everything went right. No one wants to be the person that said something would happen and then it doesn't. Especially for a Wish child. 

I could say more, but I won't. I just wanted to present the "other side" if you will. *Everyone* I have ever worked with on a wish trip wants that trip to be the BEST for the child and for the family. Sometimes we want to arrange something but sometimes it just can't be done or it can't be done in the time given.


----------



## pacrosby

livndisney said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting that "parents should not get together and compare notes".  But the truth of the matter is different chapters do things differently.
> 
> I have been blessed to spend a day with my cousin on his wish trip, I have been blessed to be a part of the "Big Gives", I have also been blessed to be able to help families make some "extra magic".
> 
> I know first hand how theme parks work and have connections in several parks. I also know that SOMETIMES magic can happen. But there is no way I could stand in someones living room weeks or months before a trip and promise a "special" will happen. I don't see how wish granters can either. I have been part of "magic" that was a moment by moment kind of thing. I was a nervous wreck hoping that everything went right. No one wants to be the person that said something would happen and then it doesn't. Especially for a Wish child.
> 
> I could say more, but I won't. I just wanted to present the "other side" if you will. *Everyone* I have ever worked with on a wish trip wants that trip to be the BEST for the child and for the family. Sometimes we want to arrange something but sometimes it just can't be done or it can't be done in the time given.




OOOOOPs...................I think you misunderstand my beef.

I'm sorry, maybe I shouldn't have written that on this thread.  I forget that not everyone who contributes on this thread has been following the discussions on other's PTR's and pm's and understands exactly what I am talking about it.  Please forgive me for the misunderstanding.  Just know that I don't disagree with anything you have said.  You would have had to been privy to alot of previous conversations to clearly understand my point.


----------



## livndisney

pacrosby said:


> OOOOOPs...................I think you misunderstand my beef.
> 
> I'm sorry, maybe I shouldn't have written that on this thread.  I forget that not everyone who contributes on this thread has been following the discussions on other's PTR's and pm's and understands exactly what I am talking about it.  Please forgive me for the misunderstanding.  Just know that I don't disagree with anything you have said.  You would have had to been privy to alot of previous conversations to clearly understand my point.



I think I understand your "beef". I just wanted to share my personal experience to maybe "help" with your frustration. I guess I didn't. That is what I get for posting after midnight LOL.


----------



## pacrosby

livndisney said:


> I think I understand your "beef". I just wanted to share my personal experience to maybe "help" with your frustration. I guess I didn't. That is what I get for posting after midnight LOL.



Hmmmmmmm.  But I really don't think that you do

I guess my confusion lies in the fact that I am not in any way suggesting that a wish grantor OR MAW representative promise a family weeks or months ahead of time that magic will happen.  I'm not suggesting they promise anything at all.  Honestly, I didn't say anthing like that.  What I was suggesting is that they consider offering families the resources to do some planning of their own d(as in the disboards).  Allow them the opportunity to become aware that there are ways that they "might" be able to make some extra magic and personalize their child's trip even if MAW can't.  It doesn't have to be random.  As you read through PTR's and TR's of late you will see where people have taken charge and made lots of things happen that MAW had no hand in.  Things that would probably not be happening if they had never been introduced to others here on the dis.  

And as far as families comparing notes...................it was maroo who actually suggested that perhaps that is why MAW didn't want to pass on the existance of the Dis.  I was specifically commenting on that.

btw:  I edited my initial post in hopes of reducing further misunderstanding - you are welcome to reread (although with two additional posts and two pm's I would hope it's clear by now LOL)


----------



## camarks1234

you know, I thought it was rather easy to find the disboards. When I knew we were going on a trip I immediately went to the Disney site and then found the boards. If someone really wants to research their vacation and find resources, they'll find them.


----------



## dmbfan

Yes, Seaworld and US/IA are near each other...so I would plan Sea World do to during one of your trips to US/IA.


----------



## livndisney

pacrosby said:


> Hmmmmmmm.  But I really don't think that you do
> 
> I guess my confusion lies in the fact that I am not in any way suggesting that a wish grantor OR MAW representative promise a family weeks or months ahead of time that magic will happen.  I'm not suggesting they promise anything at all.  Honestly, I didn't say anthing like that.  What I was suggesting is that they consider offering families the resources to do some planning of their own d(as in the disboards).  Allow them the opportunity to become aware that there are ways that they "might" be able to make some extra magic and personalize their child's trip even if MAW can't.  It doesn't have to be random.  As you read through PTR's and TR's of late you will see where people have taken charge and made lots of things happen that MAW had no hand in.  Things that would probably not be happening if they had never been introduced to others here on the dis.
> 
> And as far as families comparing notes...................it was maroo who actually suggested that perhaps that is why MAW didn't want to pass on the existance of the Dis.  I was specifically commenting on that.
> 
> btw:  I edited my initial post in hopes of reducing further misunderstanding - you are welcome to reread (although with two additional posts and two pm's I would hope it's clear by now LOL)



Wow, I think I will be stepping away from this thread.
Believe me I understand your opinion. My intent was not to anger you, I was just trying to explain some of the "difficulties" in making the "extra" magic happen.


----------



## Savannah's Mami

Hi,
I went back to Disney and GKTW last week and have been sick since so this is my first time back on the boards...have I mentioned how much I love GKTW????

I hope to catch up on the thread soon!!!



livndisney said:


> I was just trying to explain some of the "difficulties" in making the "extra" magic happen.



Our family will be FOREVER grateful to you for the "MAGIC" on our trip!


----------



## maroo

Gosh...I am not really sure what to say.  

I am sorry that anyone's feelings got hurt over what I posted earlier.  

What I posted had nothing to do with what you guys were discussing, I don't think.  

But I do know for a fact that there are MAW reps who do not feel like it is a good idea for THEM to give the information out about the DIS.  

I am sure there are a bunch of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that they want the trip to be easy for the families and don't want the families to feel any pressure to plan for the trip at all.  To send them over here to a planning site could add pressure to some of the families that don't have time or energy to plan.  

But for us planners - it is invaluable! 

And the great friendships and relationships created on the DIS are invaluable!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you Christine I will post to you on my ptr if you wouldnt mind hopping over there later


----------



## dmbfan

Savannah's Mami said:


> Hi,
> I went back to Disney and GKTW last week and have been sick since so this is my first time back on the boards...have I mentioned how much I love GKTW????
> 
> I hope to catch up on the thread soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Our family will be FOREVER grateful to you for the "MAGIC" on our trip!



Can't wait to hear how it went. We go back in a couple of weeks to volunteer and we are so excitied....

Plus can I ask did you have a car rental or did you take a taxi/cab from the Disney sites to GKTW? I am trying to see if it just makes sense to rent a car for a day or so.


----------



## livndisney

Savannah's Mami said:


> Hi,
> I went back to Disney and GKTW last week and have been sick since so this is my first time back on the boards...have I mentioned how much I love GKTW????
> 
> I hope to catch up on the thread soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Our family will be FOREVER grateful to you for the "MAGIC" on our trip!



You are so sweet. Thank you! I am sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you feel better soon. Please hug sweet little savvy for me (and Elmo).


Maroo-thank you so much for your kind words today!


----------



## pacrosby

maroo said:


> Gosh...I am not really sure what to say.
> 
> I am sorry that anyone's feelings got hurt over what I posted earlier.
> 
> What I posted had nothing to do with what you guys were discussing, I don't think.
> 
> But I do know for a fact that there are MAW reps who do not feel like it is a good idea for THEM to give the information out about the DIS.
> 
> I am sure there are a bunch of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that they want the trip to be easy for the families and don't want the families to feel any pressure to plan for the trip at all.  To send them over here to a planning site could add pressure to some of the families that don't have time or energy to plan.
> 
> But for us planners - it is invaluable!
> 
> And the great friendships and relationships created on the DIS are invaluable!







So fun to talk with you today there girl.  And yeah yeah yeah, I hear ya 

At the risk of beating a dead horse however, I'm just going to say this one more thing............................just in case 'someone' 'somewhere' is reading (wink wink)............................I/you/we aren't so much suggesting that MAW (any Wish organization for that matter) 'send' families over to the Dis to prepare and plan.  Obviously there are many issues and liabilities involved in doing such a thing.  But wouldn't it  be nice to just ask families if they would like the opportunity  to prepare themselves for the journey ahead.  Ask them if they would like to be able to do some of their own planning and learn more about the parks and GKTW.  Many a family will say 'no', they neither have the time nor the desire, and in that case, that's the end of it.  MAW can now feel terrific knowing they are preparing that family for a wonderful surprise.  But some families will say 'yes'.  Lots of families would in fact say yes.   And, in those cases, offering up the disboards as a possible helpful resource is no different than offering up that Birnbaum book they send to us.  A simple "oh, we've heard about this website where Wish families can learn about Disney and GKTW and plan together.".  Where's the liability in that?  Yes,  MAW is right, they shouldn't tell people about the DIS 'so' that they can do some of their own planning.  Rather they should tell people about the DIS once they have determined that they would 'like' to do some of their own planning.

That's it.  I'm done.  I promise promise promise not to say anything again (well, at least not on this particular thread ).

Big fat apologies to any of the wonderful Wish trippers who may have gotten caught off guard by the mudslide and were put off by my ranting.  I really am quite harmless.......................I just get alittle worked up sometimes  I mean let's be serious, how harmful can the mother of a little gingerbread man really be



Pamela
Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi guys!!

I was wondering if there is a certain menu that GKTW follows for the dinners during the week?  Is it Boston Market for Lunch/Dinner all day, everday, or do they switch it up a bit??

Also, another question?????   For those of you who have kids with central lines (not ports), how do you handle the swimming thing??  Right now, Brigitte only gets a bath on her dressing change day...and we cover her dressing with gauze and then tegaderm, then immediately change it after the dressing.  We were hoping to be rid of this line before we go, but with all of her issues and her inability to gain any good weight, I think the liklihood of that happening is getting further and further away from us.  I am prepared to change her dressing each and every time she goes swimming, but was wondering if any of you had any good tips??


----------



## llurgy

pacrosby said:


> So fun to talk with you today there girl.  And yeah yeah yeah, I hear ya
> 
> At the risk of beating a dead horse however, I'm just going to say this one more thing............................just in case 'someone' 'somewhere' is reading (wink wink)............................I/you/we aren't so much suggesting that MAW (any Wish organization for that matter) 'send' families over to the Dis to prepare and plan.  Obviously there are many issues and liabilities involved in doing such a thing.  But wouldn't it  be nice to just ask families if they would like the opportunity  to prepare themselves for the journey ahead.  Ask them if they would like to be able to do some of their own planning and learn more about the parks and GKTW.  Many a family will say 'no', they neither have the time nor the desire, and in that case, that's the end of it.  MAW can now feel terrific knowing they are preparing that family for a wonderful surprise.  But some families will say 'yes'.  Lots of families would in fact say yes.   And, in those cases, offering up the disboards as a possible helpful resource is no different than offering up that Birnbaum book they send to us.  A simple "oh, we've heard about this website where Wish families can learn about Disney and GKTW and plan together.".  Where's the liability in that?  Yes,  MAW is right, they shouldn't tell people about the DIS 'so' that they can do some of their own planning.  Rather they should tell people about the DIS once they have determined that they would 'like' to do some of their own planning.
> 
> That's it.  I'm done.  I promise promise promise not to say anything again (well, at least not on this particular thread ).
> 
> Big fat apologies to any of the wonderful Wish trippers who may have gotten caught off guard by the mudslide and were put off by my ranting.  I really am quite harmless.......................I just get alittle worked up sometimes  I mean let's be serious, how harmful can the mother of a little gingerbread man really be
> 
> 
> 
> Pamela
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



LOL.....This thread is about to become a dead horse again 
Our MAW knew nothing, and I mean NOTHING about the DISBoards.
I had to contact MAW when we became part of the BIG GIVE and they didnt know anything about the board and had never heard of the BIG GIVE.  Once they found out after I explained they were astounded and gratified that so much extra magic was out on the internet, but they had no idea before I put them straight that it was out there.
So, in defense of our particular MAW chapter, sometimes you cant fault them for not pointing you in a direction if they dont know that direction exists 

Mandy
xxx


----------



## dmbfan

llurgy said:


> LOL.....This thread is about to become a dead horse again
> Our MAW knew nothing, and I mean NOTHING about the DISBoards.
> I had to contact MAW when we became part of the BIG GIVE and they didnt know anything about the board and had never heard of the BIG GIVE.  Once they found out after I explained they were astounded and gratified that so much extra magic was out on the internet, but they had no idea before I put them straight that it was out there.
> So, in defense of our particular MAW chapter, sometimes you cant fault them for not pointing you in a direction if they dont know that direction exists
> 
> Mandy
> xxx



I agree 100%. Our MAW was the same way. I will say in defense to the MAW volunteers, it is up to the wish granters to make the most of their wish children that they take on. A good friend of mine is a wish granter, and I told her about the Disboards cause her first wish family was going to Disney. She looked on the thread, loved it, and sent the information to the family. As it turned out, the family just did not have to time to get on the internet.

She also did alot of neat things for the child, as making a disney calaendar, making sure she sent a Disney postcard to her every week in the last month before their trip.

Also keep in mind the volunteers do this on this down time. They do not get paid to drive out and see the child, and most of the time, wish granters have full time jobs and family's to tend to. Some are also past wish parents, so they are more likely to do extra little things. However, every MAW chapter has a certain expense limit when it comes to before the trip, and I do know alot of wish granters will pay out of pocket to add special things such as hand done family t-shirts and such.

As for MAW as a whole, there are so many wishes that come thru everyday, and not enough people to help out, so while I am sure they would love to be able to give this information, I am sure time just does not allow for it.

I think the best thing would be to share the sites and information with your wish granters. This is what we did and they were shocked and in awwww when they saw all the items that were made for our family from the Big Give, and could not wait to check this thread out. Hopefully they will take the next step and sharing this with their MAW chapter.

I hope it was ok that added my 2 cents to this topic...


----------



## dmbfan

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I was wondering if there is a certain menu that GKTW follows for the dinners during the week?  Is it Boston Market for Lunch/Dinner all day, everday, or do they switch it up a bit??
> 
> Also, another question?????   For those of you who have kids with central lines (not ports), how do you handle the swimming thing??  Right now, Brigitte only gets a bath on her dressing change day...and we cover her dressing with gauze and then tegaderm, then immediately change it after the dressing.  We were hoping to be rid of this line before we go, but with all of her issues and her inability to gain any good weight, I think the liklihood of that happening is getting further and further away from us.  I am prepared to change her dressing each and every time she goes swimming, but was wondering if any of you had any good tips??



If I remember correctly...the breakfeast was pretty much the same, eggs, bacon, bagles, cereals, fruit...the whole nine yards...we loved going there in the am... Katies Kitchen, which is where boston market is, is open from 9am-11pm...and you can order anything, as much as you want all the time...we did get tired of chicken by the end of the trip..

As for lunch, I can not remember if they serve it at the village or not?? And dinner we usually got back to late for dinner, so we either ate out or had Katies Kictchen.

They also do sell wine and beer at the walmart ( as a glass of wine was what me and dh had before we went to bed at night.... made the end of the day perfect) and we also picked up some snacks and juice boxs.

For the CL...we have a port, so I can not help you with that one. I do know they make swim suties for brovaics but I think they are super ######...I do have the link if you are interested. I also know some people will wrap their chest with clear plastic wrap, however not sure I would reccommend doing that...I am very nervous when it comes to these lines...


----------



## pnutallergymom

dmbfan said:


> If I remember correctly...the breakfeast was pretty much the same, eggs, bacon, bagles, cereals, fruit...the whole nine yards...we loved going there in the am... Katies Kitchen, which is where boston market is, is open from 9am-11pm...and you can order anything, as much as you want all the time...we did get tired of chicken by the end of the trip..
> 
> As for lunch, I can not remember if they serve it at the village or not?? And dinner we usually got back to late for dinner, so we either ate out or had Katies Kictchen.
> 
> They also do sell wine and beer at the walmart ( as a glass of wine was what me and dh had before we went to bed at night.... made the end of the day perfect) and we also picked up some snacks and juice boxs.
> 
> For the CL...we have a port, so I can not help you with that one. I do know they make swim suties for brovaics but I think they are super ######...I do have the link if you are interested. I also know some people will wrap their chest with clear plastic wrap, however not sure I would reccommend doing that...I am very nervous when it comes to these lines...



Thanks Christine...your a girl after my own heart....we will be making a pit stop at the Wal-Mart for that very reason....and of course for snacks for the kids!!!   12 days in Disney with 4 kids..and lots of medical equipment.....you can bet your bottom dollar that I will need more than a "glass" of wine at the end of the day!!!  

The CVL makes me really nervous too...add in the immunodeficiency and Brigitte's risk goes waaaaay up.  We have started her on ethanol locks, and so far, so good *fingers crossed*.  I have seen the swimsuits, and your right, they are $$$$$$.  We use the press and seal too, but it doesn't work really well.  I went on the Oley Foundation and did some reading, and it really looks like a chlorinated pool isn't to much of an issue, as long as you do a dressing change right after, and a cap change.  I was just looking for anything that would give us a barrier...Would you send me that link though, just so I can see if it was the same one I had looked at??

Thanks!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

2 questions

Im looking for a lanyard to put Ty's GAC in as when we went in 08 it was quite a bit torn and tattered by the time we got it. I would like to keep this one in good shape as I want to add it to his scrapbook (silly I know but) any recomendations?

Does anyone know if the pool is heated at GKTW? It might be kind of cool when we go.


----------



## dmbfan

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> 2 questions
> 
> Im looking for a lanyard to put Ty's GAC in as when we went in 08 it was quite a bit torn and tattered by the time we got it. I would like to keep this one in good shape as I want to add it to his scrapbook (silly I know but) any recomendations?
> 
> Does anyone know if the pool is heated at GKTW? It might be kind of cool when we go.



GKTW gives you one, so not to worry. We are actually taking our from GKTW cause it was great to not have a wet and torn GAC pass...

Yes, the pools are heated. The new one is open now, I hear it is really cool...


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

dmbfan said:


> GKTW gives you one, so not to worry. We are actually taking our from GKTW cause it was great to not have a wet and torn GAC pass...
> 
> Yes, the pools are heated. The new one is open now, I hear it is really cool...



Oh yay Thank you! 


Can I just say I have teared up so many times reading this forum. I just cannot believe how wonderful all of you have been. The past post trippers and the pre trippers. I am so greatful to all of you and to Make A Wish. We havent even gone yet and I am just so in aw at how wonderful our Granters and coordinator has been and the wealth of information you have all provided me to make this a wonderful trip for Ty. From my heart I thank you


----------



## twinmum

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh yay Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I just say I have teared up so many times reading this forum. I just cannot believe how wonderful all of you have been. The past post trippers and the pre trippers. I am so greatful to all of you and to Make A Wish. We havent even gone yet and I am just so in aw at how wonderful our Granters and coordinator has been and the wealth of information you have all provided me to make this a wonderful trip for Ty. From my heart I thank you



Reading this post reminded me that most of the time that we were planning for, enjoying or remembering Mark's Wish Trip, I honestly felt that perhaps I was the one who was the most emotionally impacted by the Wish.  Oh certainly Mark enjoyed his trip absolutely and is very thankful, as was his twin brother, and my husband. But for me, the support of the Wish Granters, GKTW volunteers, the CMs...and the friendship with the other Wish families here is what I will always cherish.

That feeling is what brings me back to this thread to see what's happening and to see if I can help.  I had used the DIS to plan our first WDW trip and was at times disappointed by some of the less than stellar manners, the "stirring of the pot," so to speak.  Over here, all the families understand the bond we share and it's always been such a friendly, welcoming place.  It's nice to know you're always here when I need to be reminded I am not alone.

Thanks everyone!
Alison


----------



## dmbfan

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh yay Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I just say I have teared up so many times reading this forum. I just cannot believe how wonderful all of you have been. The past post trippers and the pre trippers. I am so greatful to all of you and to Make A Wish. We havent even gone yet and I am just so in aw at how wonderful our Granters and coordinator has been and the wealth of information you have all provided me to make this a wonderful trip for Ty. From my heart I thank you



Just wait until you get to GKTW.... I cried as soon as we pulled in...I even cried during the orentation...I felt like a moron.. Once I got back to the villa and had a glass of wine, the tears stopped for the night, but restarted once we went for breakfeast.

I can just see now how I will be when we are volunteering...I am going to HAVE to hold back the tears...but it will be hard to see all the kids coming in the castle to make their pillow and put up their star......


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> Just wait until you get to GKTW.... I cried as soon as we pulled in...I even cried during the orentation...I felt like a moron.. Once I got back to the villa and had a glass of wine, the tears stopped for the night, but restarted once we went for breakfeast.
> 
> I can just see now how I will be when we are volunteering...I am going to HAVE to hold back the tears...but it will be hard to see all the kids coming in the castle to make their pillow and put up their star......



I so wish I was going to be there at the same time as you.


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> I so wish I was going to be there at the same time as you.



Why so you can watch me cry.....

You just wait too...I know you will come back from your trip saying " OMG Christine, you were right, I could not stop crying"....just wait...


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> Why so you can watch me cry.....
> 
> You just wait too...I know you will come back from your trip saying " OMG Christine, you were right, I could not stop crying"....just wait...



You know me too well.


----------



## LindaBabe

There are still 3 sets of maps left, if other moms want them.

I cry too, girls, and I don't even have a wish child.  You should have seen me choking up the other day while I took Chris around.


----------



## dmbfan

LindaBabe said:


> I cry too, girls, and I don't even have a wish child.  You should have seen me choking up the other day while I took Chris around.




So if I start getting teary eyed when we volunteer, no one will look at me weird...I am going to try not to, but I can not make any promises...just thinking about volunteering there make me want to cry...


----------



## pnutallergymom

Ok, now you have me crying!!!!


----------



## maroo

I am definitely in tears tonight, too.


----------



## LindaBabe

maroo said:


> I am definitely in tears tonight, too.



Oh, we're all just such sensitive little flowers


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

My thanks and love to Mary...Maroo...the REAL one


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

My thanks and love to Mary...Maroo...the REAL one


----------



## momma_mouse

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I was wondering if there is a certain menu that GKTW follows for the dinners during the week?  Is it Boston Market for Lunch/Dinner all day, everday, or do they switch it up a bit??




We just left GKTW yesterday.  

breakfast - Ice Cream Palace has a quick start breakfast.  It's things like pastries and omlets.  The Gingerbread House has everything you could think of for breakfast.  You can also have the breakfast cart come by your villa.  (We only ate at the Gingerbread House)

lunch - Katies Kitchen (Boston Market) or pizza.  The pizza does not count against your meals.  Yoiu could grab KK's and go, eat in the Ice Cream Palace or have it delivered to your villa.  The pizza could be delivered to your villa or to the ICP.

dinner - Katies Kitchen stars dinner at 4.  You can also order pizza anytime during the day up until 10:30 at night.  The Gingerbread House is open from 6 to 8 or 8:30.  They had different offerings every night.  Salad every night.  some kind of soup.  A meat and lots of sides and vegetables.  Then the kids menu was chicken tenders, grilled cheese, hot dogs, chicken noodle soup, fries or tator tots.  Usually macaroni and cheese and sometimes spaghetti, too.  (I ate off the kids bar several times.)  Thursday night was Christmas dinner...everything you could think of at a Christmas dinner.  (Make sure you try the pumpkin soup!!!)  Friday is fish.  One night was pork tenderloin.  It was really good.  The food everywhere was really good!  We always got plenty to eat and enjoeyed it very much.  We ate breakfast and dinner at the village every night.  Usually we had lunch in the parks though, except for one day. 

Anyway, if you have any more questions about the food or anything else feel free to ask.


----------



## noahsketomom

momma_mouse said:


> We just left GKTW yesterday.
> 
> lunch - Katies Kitchen (Boston Market) or pizza.  The pizza does not count against your meals.  Yoiu could grab KK's and go, eat in the Ice Cream Palace or have it delivered to your villa.  The pizza could be delivered to your villa or to the ICP.



Welcome back, Ashley!  Hope you had a great trip!!

What do you mean by "count against your meals"?  Do you only get a # of meals?


----------



## pacrosby

You are allowed to eat one dinner, one lunch and one breakfast per day (and all members in your party must eat at the same place) BUT pizza doesn't count as a meal.  So even if you've already had B, L and D you can still have pizza delivered to your villa.

Hope that helped clarify

Pamela
Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739


----------



## LindaBabe

Plus, I discovered if someone comes from Israel or keeps strict Kosher, one of the local synagogs comes in and prepares appropriate food for the family.  I met a lady and cute little boy from Israel.  She said GKTW was the most wonderful thing in their lives.


----------



## maroo

dmbfan said:


> Can't wait to hear how it went. We go back in a couple of weeks to volunteer and we are so excitied....
> 
> Plus can I ask did you have a car rental or did you take a taxi/cab from the Disney sites to GKTW? I am trying to see if it just makes sense to rent a car for a day or so.



I have a very good website to find a cheap car rental.  PM me and I will give you the details. 



dmbfan said:


> If I remember correctly...the breakfeast was pretty much the same, eggs, bacon, bagles, cereals, fruit...the whole nine yards...we loved going there in the am... Katies Kitchen, which is where boston market is, is open from 9am-11pm...and you can order anything, as much as you want all the time...we did get tired of chicken by the end of the trip..
> 
> As for lunch, I can not remember if they serve it at the village or not?? And dinner we usually got back to late for dinner, so we either ate out or had Katies Kictchen.
> 
> They also do sell wine and beer at the walmart ( as a glass of wine was what me and dh had before we went to bed at night.... made the end of the day perfect) and we also picked up some snacks and juice boxs.
> 
> For the CL...we have a port, so I can not help you with that one. I do know they make swim suties for brovaics but I think they are super ######...I do have the link if you are interested. I also know some people will wrap their chest with clear plastic wrap, however not sure I would reccommend doing that...I am very nervous when it comes to these lines...




Yeah...those lines are scary stuff!  



pnutallergymom said:


> Thanks Christine...your a girl after my own heart....we will be making a pit stop at the Wal-Mart for that very reason....and of course for snacks for the kids!!!   12 days in Disney with 4 kids..and lots of medical equipment.....you can bet your bottom dollar that I will need more than a "glass" of wine at the end of the day!!!
> 
> The CVL makes me really nervous too...add in the immunodeficiency and Brigitte's risk goes waaaaay up.  We have started her on ethanol locks, and so far, so good *fingers crossed*.  I have seen the swimsuits, and your right, they are $$$$$$.  We use the press and seal too, but it doesn't work really well.  I went on the Oley Foundation and did some reading, and it really looks like a chlorinated pool isn't to much of an issue, as long as you do a dressing change right after, and a cap change.  I was just looking for anything that would give us a barrier...Would you send me that link though, just so I can see if it was the same one I had looked at??
> 
> Thanks!!



I would definitely go with your doctor on this one!



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> 2 questions
> 
> Im looking for a lanyard to put Ty's GAC in as when we went in 08 it was quite a bit torn and tattered by the time we got it. I would like to keep this one in good shape as I want to add it to his scrapbook (silly I know but) any recomendations?
> 
> Does anyone know if the pool is heated at GKTW? It might be kind of cool when we go.



The pool is heated, from what I understand!  And I see Christine answered the question about the GAC holder.  GKTW will take good care of you on that note! 




cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh yay! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Can I just say I have teared up so many times reading this forum. I just cannot believe how wonderful all of you have been. The past post trippers and the pre trippers. I am so greatful to all of you and to Make A Wish. We havent even gone yet and I am just so in aw at how wonderful our Granters and coordinator has been and the wealth of information you have all provided me to make this a wonderful trip for Ty. From my heart I thank you



You are so sweet.  

I love this thread!! 



twinmum said:


> Reading this post reminded me that most of the time that we were planning for, enjoying or remembering Mark's Wish Trip, I honestly felt that perhaps I was the one who was the most emotionally impacted by the Wish.  Oh certainly Mark enjoyed his trip absolutely and is very thankful, as was his twin brother, and my husband. But for me, the support of the Wish Granters, GKTW volunteers, the CMs...and the friendship with the other Wish families here is what I will always cherish.
> 
> That feeling is what brings me back to this thread to see what's happening and to see if I can help.  I had used the DIS to plan our first WDW trip and was at times disappointed by some of the less than stellar manners, the "stirring of the pot," so to speak.  Over here, all the families understand the bond we share and it's always been such a friendly, welcoming place.  It's nice to know you're always here when I need to be reminded I am not alone.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Alison



I totally agree!  I have made some great friendships right here on this board that I believe will last a lifetime.  

You are definitely not alone, my friend!



dmbfan said:


> Just wait until you get to GKTW.... I cried as soon as we pulled in...I even cried during the orentation...I felt like a moron.. Once I got back to the villa and had a glass of wine, the tears stopped for the night, but restarted once we went for breakfeast.
> 
> I can just see now how I will be when we are volunteering...I am going to HAVE to hold back the tears...but it will be hard to see all the kids coming in the castle to make their pillow and put up their star......



I cry every single time I go to GKTW.  I think I won't...since I am just there to visit and have a meal and meet one of you guys...but as soon as I step foot in the first building - I cry.  Every. Single. Time!




LindaBabe said:


> There are still 3 sets of maps left, if other moms want them.
> 
> I cry too, girls, and I don't even have a wish child.  You should have seen me choking up the other day while I took Chris around.




You are so sweet to do this for everyone! 



LindaBabe said:


> Oh, we're all just such sensitive little flowers



We are!  



AmberGreenawalt said:


> My thanks and love to Mary...Maroo...the REAL one





At the risk of clogging this thread up, I will leave that alone.    If you guys are reading this and wonder what in the world we are taking about, PM me and I will be glad to fill you in.  I just don't want to have that drama moment on this thread.  



momma_mouse said:


> We just left GKTW yesterday.
> 
> breakfast - Ice Cream Palace has a quick start breakfast.  It's things like pastries and omlets.  The Gingerbread House has everything you could think of for breakfast.  You can also have the breakfast cart come by your villa.  (We only ate at the Gingerbread House)
> 
> lunch - Katies Kitchen (Boston Market) or pizza.  The pizza does not count against your meals.  Yoiu could grab KK's and go, eat in the Ice Cream Palace or have it delivered to your villa.  The pizza could be delivered to your villa or to the ICP.
> 
> dinner - Katies Kitchen stars dinner at 4.  You can also order pizza anytime during the day up until 10:30 at night.  The Gingerbread House is open from 6 to 8 or 8:30.  They had different offerings every night.  Salad every night.  some kind of soup.  A meat and lots of sides and vegetables.  Then the kids menu was chicken tenders, grilled cheese, hot dogs, chicken noodle soup, fries or tator tots.  Usually macaroni and cheese and sometimes spaghetti, too.  (I ate off the kids bar several times.)  Thursday night was Christmas dinner...everything you could think of at a Christmas dinner.  (Make sure you try the pumpkin soup!!!)  Friday is fish.  One night was pork tenderloin.  It was really good.  The food everywhere was really good!  We always got plenty to eat and enjoeyed it very much.  We ate breakfast and dinner at the village every night.  Usually we had lunch in the parks though, except for one day.
> 
> Anyway, if you have any more questions about the food or anything else feel free to ask.



This is a great overview of the meals!  I definitely think GKTW has improved a lot in the meal choices even since we went in 2008!  That is great news and a great overview!  Thanks!!



pacrosby said:


> You are allowed to eat one dinner, one lunch and one breakfast per day (and all members in your party must eat at the same place) BUT pizza doesn't count as a meal.  So even if you've already had B, L and D you can still have pizza delivered to your villa.
> 
> Hope that helped clarify
> 
> Pamela
> Matty's Wish Trip PTR http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2325607
> Matty's Wish Trip TR "Mom, Dad, 3 Kids, and a Gingerbread Boy"  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356739



Great clarification!



LindaBabe said:


> Plus, I discovered if someone comes from Israel or keeps strict Kosher, one of the local synagogs comes in and prepares appropriate food for the family.  I met a lady and cute little boy from Israel.  She said GKTW was the most wonderful thing in their lives.



This is SO cool!  I have heard that GKTW is great with allergies and such...but this just goes to show you how much into the details they are and how much they go above and beyond to take care of each child and their family.


----------



## kellyw8863

Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.

So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.

The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.  

1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.  

2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?

3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?

I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!


----------



## casper_jj11

We did breakfast at Akershus and 1900 Park Fare last year. We loved Akershus. Personal pic with Belle and wonderful princess interaction with the kids. The restaurant is beautiful. Breakfast at 1900 Park Fare was nice and we did it to celebrate DD's bday so we had bday wishes, etc. but I'm not sure I'd do it again. It took forever to see the characters. We ended up waiting an extra 45 min after we finished eating just to see Mary Poppins and Alice with the Mad Hatter. Crazy wait. The restaurant is huge so I think that has a lot to do with it. Dinner may be different but to compare the breakfasts, Akershus won hands down for amount of time with the characters and timiliness of visits. We had a late breakfast ... it was our late start day and we went there when we entered the park. It was great timing and we werent' rushed at all.


----------



## livndisney

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.
> 
> So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.
> 
> The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.
> 
> 1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.
> 
> 2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?
> 
> 3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?
> 
> I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!



The only Princess at 1900 Park Fare for Dinner is Cinderella. Akershus has several princesess at Breakfast. We have seen Ariel, Jasmine, Belle. I know Mulan often appears as well.

That being said, I have heard the quality of interaction at the Park Fare dinner (especially with MAW families at Park fare is very good). The Stepsisters and Stepmother are also there and are VERY "in character"  

Prime Time can be hit or miss depending on who your server is.

I can't comment on Tusker House since we have not eaten there.


----------



## myasma

livndisney said:


> The only Princess at 1900 Park Fare for Dinner is Cinderella. Akershus has several princesess at Breakfast. We have seen Ariel, Jasmine, Belle. I know Mulan often appears as well.
> 
> That being said, I have heard the quality of interaction at the Park Fare dinner (especially with MAW families at Park fare is very good). The Stepsisters and Stepmother are also there and are VERY "in character"
> 
> Prime Time can be hit or miss depending on who your server is.
> 
> I can't comment on Tusker House since we have not eaten there.



I agree with everything OP said.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi Kelly,

I will second what LivnDisney said!!  It totally depends on what princesses you really want to see.  I dont think Cinderella is usually a guarantee at Akershus...but we did breakfast there 3yrs ago and she was there...The breakfast was very good.  Princess interaction is decent.  They make their rounds to the tables, visit for a quick second, sign an autograph..and are gone.  Not sure how the interaction is with wish families.

We also did dinner at 1900 Park Fare...even as a non-wish family, the character interaction was great. They come around to the tables.  The food I thought was actually pretty good.  The kids enjoyed this meal.  We went here after Brenna did her BBB day...had a great time. But, its only Cindy, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine, Stepsisters, and Mary P. and Bert.

I don't think there are many places you can get something to go from. I think one of the only places is Trail Side To Go over at FW.  There is a whole thread about "to go" meals over on the restaurant board.  If you are looking for something that is quick, and really good near HS, I would suggest heading to the Boardwalk.  Excellent Burgers, Fries, and Shakes.  Great Ice Cream!!  The only restaurant we truly found to be decent and worth the $$ in HS is Mama Melrose....but that was 3yrs ago.  There is Toy Story Pizza in HS that is CS and there food is pretty good.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.
> 
> So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.
> 
> The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.
> 
> 1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.
> 
> Both are going to be great!  I lean toward 1900 Park Fare, though!  I love the character interaction you get there.  BUT...Ellie (who is 4) was TERRIFIED of the Evil ones...so you may want to check that out with Ali.   They are very in character!
> 
> 2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?
> 
> I love this restaurant.  Good home cooking.  I love their desserts.
> 
> 3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?
> 
> Never eaten here.
> 
> I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!


----------



## cajunfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.
> 
> So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.
> 
> The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.
> 
> 1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.
> I have never had either of these
> 
> 
> 2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?I love PTC...GTEAT atmosphere...good food, but the best food is BrownDerby, but VERY expensive
> 
> 3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?We love this breakfast. The food has a lot of options...some unusual, but good
> 
> I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!


 Can't help here.


----------



## dmbfan

Sorry Kelly, I am no help either...with Jake and not be able to eat, it was such a waste for us to do these big dinners, and the one time we did Chef Mickey's Breakfeast, I was so upset that it took 2 hours before any characters even came over to our table ( and we had a table of 15, 5 kids)

Never again will we do that....so on Jake's trip, we HAD to got to Margarettiville.... And that is all we cared about.

Eitherway, glad your having fun with the ADR's...


----------



## alizesmom

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.
> 
> So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.
> 
> The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.
> 
> 1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.
> 
> 2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?
> 
> 3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?
> 
> I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!



I can only answer on the Prime Time. The food is mediocre but the place is so much fun that it doesn't matter.  Karen


----------



## LindaBabe

Prime time, depending on what you order, the food can be yummy or not so much.  I like the pot roast and fried chicken, and it's hard to ruin a sandwich. The experience depends VERY much on whom you get for a server.

 Sci Fi can be fun if your kids won't be freaked out by the old 'b' horror movies on the drive-in screen.  There again, it depends what you order, how good it is.  BLT soup was good, a cup of that and half a burger were more than sufficient for me, and the friend who had the other half burger.

 Mama Melroses was ok, but the wait times for food in an almost empty restaurant were ridiculous.  I don't love the brown derby either.  I'd rather grab a hot dog and ice cream out at the "farm market" on the way to Tower of Terror, or not eat in the Studios at all. 

IF princesses are prime, I'd do Akershuis or plan to catch the princesses in the Magic KIingdom as soon as Toontown opens. Snow White is often found on the porch at the exhibition hall at park opening, and the wait at 10 am in toontown is negligible if you can be there at rope drop.

  1900 park fair was fun, but there were long waits for the charactors to visit.  Lady tremaine, Anestasia and Drizella are funny as heck, but NOT princesses by a long shot.

No experience with Tusker since it stopped being a quick service.  I personally would rather be touring in AK rather than eating.  You can catch the charactors in Camp Minnie Mickey, especially early, before the first Lion King show.


----------



## kellyw8863

Wow!  Thank you for all the FANTASTIC feedback!  I think we're going to can Tusker House.  I think at that point in the week, the kids might be too "done" to eat a sit-down meal.  And, based on your feedback, I think we'll keep 1900Park Fare over Akershus.  I think it might be more fun for everyone involved.  

Christine, we're totally hoping for Margaritaville depending on how the kids are doing at that point in the day.  I didn't see a place to make ADRs for there, so I figure we'll call at opening.

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## livndisney

kellyw8863 said:


> Wow!  Thank you for all the FANTASTIC feedback!  I think we're going to can Tusker House.  I think at that point in the week, the kids might be too "done" to eat a sit-down meal.  And, based on your feedback, I think we'll keep 1900Park Fare over Akershus.  I think it might be more fun for everyone involved.
> 
> Christine, we're totally hoping for Margaritaville depending on how the kids are doing at that point in the day.  I didn't see a place to make ADRs for there, so I figure we'll call at opening.
> 
> Thanks so much, everyone!



Something else to consider to maximize princess meetings.....

You meet 3 princesses in Toontown. Lately we have seen a lot of Sleeping Beauty, Cinderella, and Belle. They are all in one room and they do a great job with the MAW kids.  Tiana meets over behind the Christmas Shop in Liberty Square.

Snow White and Mulan and Jasmine appear in the afternoon in World Showcase in EP. SW appears by her wishing well (and sometime with Dopey). Mulan appears in China, Jasmine near the water in Morocoo. (Genie or Aladdin may be with her). Belle also appears near the water in France. (Usually in her blue dress and sometimes with the Beast). SB appears on the other side of France, then hope over the bridge into UK and meet Mary Poppins and Alice outside the Tea Shop. (The Pooh Characters appear in side the Toy shop)

So an afternoon in EP can be quite Character rewarding


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> Christine, we're totally hoping for Margaritaville depending on how the kids are doing at that point in the day.  I didn't see a place to make ADRs for there, so I figure we'll call at opening.



Yeah I do not think you can do ADR there...we called at 11am that morning, and they were full until 9pm, but we could get the next night for 7pm, but when I told them that we were on my son's maw trip and we would be leaving tomorrow, they got us right in for 7pm...and we got a booth and everything...so I would try to call either the night before or the morning of.

You could also try 6pm too, eat and than head back to either one of the parks to finish up some rides...that is what we did too...took us about an hour to eat...I think we did pretty good considering when we got there at 7, it was a THREE HOUR wait...


----------



## LindaBabe

Margaritaville is HUGE.  We didn't have any trouble doing a walk in at lunch time.  Sounds like dinner is a whole different story.


----------



## yinyanggirls

dmbfan said:


> Never again will we do that....so on Jake's trip, we HAD to got to Margarettiville.... And that is all we cared about.



I have this as a planned meal for a Universal day. Is there anything specific that was fun for you guys or is it just a laid back place?



pacrosby said:


> You are allowed to eat one dinner, one lunch and one breakfast per day (and all members in your party must eat at the same place) BUT pizza doesn't count as a meal.  So even if you've already had B, L and D you can still have pizza delivered to your villa.



If my family went without me to eat breakfast at the House could they use a voucher or ticket or whatever to "take-out" some items for me, if I were not there? I'm wondering if I should just grab some breakfasty stuff at the store and keep in the villa to eat in the car. Dh can handle getting the kids dressed if I lay it all out for him, but he stinks at hair (he doesn't have to worry about his own, so who can blame him?). Add the hair styling time to the "pack the bags, prep the cameras, grab some snacks, etc" type stuff I'll be the one taking care of, I figured it would be time saver on some mornings we're trying to get out early to have him take them to eat while I finish getting ready...


----------



## myasma

yinyanggirls said:


> I have this as a planned meal for a Universal day. Is there anything specific that was fun for you guys or is it just a laid back place?
> 
> 
> 
> If my family went without me to eat breakfast at the House could they use a voucher or ticket or whatever to "take-out" some items for me, if I were not there? I'm wondering if I should just grab some breakfasty stuff at the store and keep in the villa to eat in the car. Dh can handle getting the kids dressed if I lay it all out for him, but he stinks at hair (he doesn't have to worry about his own, so who can blame him?). Add the hair styling time to the "pack the bags, prep the cameras, grab some snacks, etc" type stuff I'll be the one taking care of, I figured it would be time saver on some mornings we're trying to get out early to have him take them to eat while I finish getting ready...




Taking out a to go order is not a problem as long as they have the Op voucher. Also Mya and I always went to breakfast earlier than my mom and it was never a problem when she would come later on. GKTW is all about making your trip special and about you so they are not really that strict about the rules. Just ask if you are not sure and they will be more than accomodating.


----------



## LindaBabe

Plus, you can get a continental breakfast delivered to your villa!


----------



## momma_mouse

yinyanggirls said:


> If my family went without me to eat breakfast at the House could they use a voucher or ticket or whatever to "take-out" some items for me, if I were not there? I'm wondering if I should just grab some breakfasty stuff at the store and keep in the villa to eat in the car. Dh can handle getting the kids dressed if I lay it all out for him, but he stinks at hair (he doesn't have to worry about his own, so who can blame him?). Add the hair styling time to the "pack the bags, prep the cameras, grab some snacks, etc" type stuff I'll be the one taking care of, I figured it would be time saver on some mornings we're trying to get out early to have him take them to eat while I finish getting ready...




I doubt it would be a problem.  What I did though, was stayed up a bit later at night getting things together.  I also got up in the morning before everyone else and got myself ready and layed out everything for the kids.  I had Dh then get up and get ready and then help with the kids.  He would get them bathed (we did every other and had the kids on different days so we didn't have to give 3 baths a day) and dressed while I fixed their hair.  We were usually at the Gingerbread House by 8 every morning no problem.  

You could all stay in the room, too and just have the breakfast cart come by your villa.  The Ice Cream Palace also has a grab and go breakfast selection.

Oh, and your meals, they are all on a credit card looking thing.  They just swipe the card and ask how many members of your family are there eating.  

You must eat at the Gingerbread House for breakfast at least once during your stay.  You have to get the waffles with strawberries and whipped cream.  Depending on who is making them that day, you might get to see Mickey before heading to the parks!


----------



## dmbfan

yinyanggirls said:


> I have this as a planned meal for a Universal day. Is there anything specific that was fun for you guys or is it just a laid back place?



Oh we are HUGE Buffett fans.....HUGE....so it was a must for us...


----------



## that's nice

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, ladies (and gents), I need your help.  They say that admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery so I'm here to say I have a problem.  I am addicted to ADRs.
> 
> So please, help me decide so I can free up some reservations for others.
> 
> The only requirement that I have is that we need to do the Lilo and Stitch breakfast because that is Ali's specific request, and we need some type of princess meal.
> 
> 1.  1900 Park Fare for dinner or Akershus for breakfast?  We're less concerned about quality of food than we are quality of princesses.
> 
> 2.  Prime Time 50s Diner - Is it worth it, or can we find something equally delectable (ha ha) to go?
> 
> 3.  Tusker House?  Is it worth it, or does it fall into the "not that big of a deal" category?
> 
> I guess my biggest dilemma is the 1900 Park Fare versus Akershus.  So can you help me?  Thanks!


I think everyone has given you some great advice. I'll chime in as well.

1. 1900PF dinner was a lot of fun! The stepsisters were awesome! They weren't scary at all. They were actually funny. I have a short review here if you want to check it out. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30778002&postcount=370

We also did Akershus for breakfast as well. It was great seeing all the princesses and the food was good. Each princess visits your table for about 2-4 minutes. Just enough time to take a few pictures and get an autograph. Here is my review from Akershus breakfast. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30886502&postcount=284

2. Haven't done.

3. We really want to eat here. I had to cancel our ADR there because we couldn't make it. I've read it is really a great breakfast.

I don't think I helped you too much, but if you have any more questions ask away!


----------



## kmparrish5

myasma said:


> Taking out a to go order is not a problem as long as they have the Op voucher. Also Mya and I always went to breakfast earlier than my mom and it was never a problem when she would come later on. GKTW is all about making your trip special and about you so they are not really that strict about the rules. Just ask if you are not sure and they will be more than accomodating.



We did most of our food at GKTW in "take-out" meals.  Our youngest is completely tube fed and cried when he sees others eat.  You just have to ask for take-out containers and they will be glad to help you. In fact, I went in for dinner one night while it was pouring down rain.  One of the volunteers followed me around and carried my containers as I filled them up and then hand delivered it to the car.  They do whatever makes things easier for you and your family.


----------



## monetnj

Hey Everybody,
First time on the disABILITIES board and I have been wading through the advice and FAQs. Much of it is geared towards wish organizations and kids, so I was hoping you all might be able to help me out with the planning of a bit of a different trip.

I was recently approached by the pastor at my church to help them out in planning a special Disney trip for a family at our church. The father of this family has been living with stage IV cancer for five years and it sadly looks like he may not survive very much longer. The church would like to do something special for them and one of the possibilities is a trip to Disney. Air miles have been donated to take car of airfare and DVC members have stepped forward to offer points for accommodations. Tickets can be purchased at a discount from CM family members. However, I have the following questions:

Is there any service/dept at Disney that we might be able to contact to help with planning? 

Since this is an adult being privately funded by our church, is their an equivalent of a make-a-wish or GKTW button that we might be able to arrange?

Besides spending and food money, is there anything we are overlooking?

Any help/advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## yinyanggirls

What a wonderful church family you belong to. I have heard of at least one "wish granting" organization for adults but I don't remember the name. I would try googling some key words and see if you find anything (unless someone else here can provide a name). My only thoughts as far as expenses are wheelchair or stroller rentals if needed. Also, if the father is weak or dizzy or anything like that, that would make standing in line difficult for him, you may want to inquire about a doctor's note and make sure the family knows how to obtain a Guest Assistance Card. They might be able to eliminate some of his wait time or allow a family member to "hold" his place in line while he rests. Definitely worth asking about.


----------



## billwendy

HI Everyone!

My  name is Wendy, and Im going to get to be at Disney at the same time as our cousin and his family. Their son is almost done his chemo for Medullablastoma diagnosed in 11/09. This is going to be a GREAT celebration!! They have 5 children (2-15). I want to help them plan as much as I can because they are so busy with all the kids and their sons chemo/therapy appointments.

What are the must do? not miss? things we should know!!! about GKTW? Disney? seaworld? universal???? I think we will be with them everywhere but universal (DH is a big guy and doesnt think he will fit on the rides - he does fit on everything at Disney though -  thoughts on this?). Also, do your passes include Disney Quest? I know Daniel would LOVE disneyquest!!!!

we will be there april 18-24 and are going with MAW Organization.

thanks, Wendy


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> HI Everyone!
> 
> My  name is Wendy, and Im going to get to be at Disney at the same time as our cousin and his family. Their son is almost done his chemo for Medullablastoma diagnosed in 11/09. This is going to be a GREAT celebration!! They have 5 children (2-15). I want to help them plan as much as I can because they are so busy with all the kids and their sons chemo/therapy appointments.
> 
> What are the must do? not miss? things we should know!!! about GKTW? Disney? seaworld? universal???? I think we will be with them everywhere but universal (DH is a big guy and doesnt think he will fit on the rides - he does fit on everything at Disney though -  thoughts on this?). Also, do your passes include Disney Quest? I know Daniel would LOVE disneyquest!!!!
> 
> we will be there april 18-24 and are going with MAW Organization.
> 
> thanks, Wendy



Hi Wendy! 
The "big" rides at Universal have test cars in front so you can see how they work and fit. Seaworld has Manta and Krakken with "harness" type seats. Krakken has the test seat as well. I "think" Manta does, but I have not ridden that one. 

I think you would LOVE Universal's IOA. They have Suessland. I don't do the "big" rides anymore, but still find tons of stuff to do at Universal and IOA.

Sending you a PM


----------



## pnutallergymom

billwendy said:


> HI Everyone!
> 
> My  name is Wendy, and Im going to get to be at Disney at the same time as our cousin and his family. Their son is almost done his chemo for Medullablastoma diagnosed in 11/09. This is going to be a GREAT celebration!! They have 5 children (2-15). I want to help them plan as much as I can because they are so busy with all the kids and their sons chemo/therapy appointments.
> 
> What are the must do? not miss? things we should know!!! about GKTW? Disney? seaworld? universal???? I think we will be with them everywhere but universal (DH is a big guy and doesnt think he will fit on the rides - he does fit on everything at Disney though -  thoughts on this?). Also, do your passes include Disney Quest? I know Daniel would LOVE disneyquest!!!!
> 
> we will be there april 18-24 and are going with MAW Organization.
> 
> thanks, Wendy




Hi Wendy!!

Just wanted to Welcome you!!!!   You are leaving the day we are arriving!!

What a celebration!!!   How exciting that you get to go with them!!  Are you going to start a PTR?? Would LOVE to follow!!

I don't know about Disney Quest, but I am sure glad you asked.  My kids would love that too, so I am interested in the answer.

I think the older kids will LOVE US/IOA.  Head over to Matty's Trip Report.  Pamela did an awesome job of describing the parks there.  My 3 older kids loved Jimmy Neutron, Shrek, Simpsons, and MIB.  At IOA, I think their fav is Spiderman..and a few others I am forgetting, but if I remember correctly, their were quite a few things they weren't tall enough to get on.  They were 7,6,5 at the time.  It was alot of coasters.  I did Dueling Dragons, it was AWESOME!!!

Originally, we were only going to hit the Disney Parks this wish trip, but then found out our organization is renting us a car (we are staying onsite at AKL) so we will head over to US/IOA, we can probably do the two in one day!!  The kids aren't going to be able to go on anything more this time than they were last year.  

So, once again, welcome!!!  Can't wait to hear about all of your plans!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Welcome Wendy! Your trip dates are only one day off from ours (4/17-23) so we should see you and your cousins. I believe that DisneyQuest is not one of the tickets you receive, but it sounds like there is more than enough to keep the whole family busy all week. Most families have trouble deciding which things to leave out of the plans because there is too much to do.

Two of the more popular "extras" that Wish families seem to enjoy are makeovers at BBB or the Pirate place ( name???) for the boys, and of course the character meals.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Question for all of you former Wish Trippers, or anyone else in the know???

Can you all give me an idea of travel times to and from GKTW??

Looking for times from the major parks..WDW, SW, US/IOA??

Thanks!!


----------



## Momofwishkid

Hi Wendy!!   I cant help with your questions except your DH might wantto check out WDW At Large on allears.net. They have some great advice about how "pooh" sized people fit on rides. 
That is so cool you get to go on their trip with them. Cant wait to hear about it.
and the pirate place is called The pirate League at MK. I think it looks really cool we are going to try and do it for the kids.


----------



## billwendy

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> 
> Just wanted to Welcome you!!!!   You are leaving the day we are arriving!!
> 
> What a celebration!!!   How exciting that you get to go with them!!  Are you going to start a PTR?? Would LOVE to follow!!
> 
> I don't know about Disney Quest, but I am sure glad you asked.  My kids would love that too, so I am interested in the answer.
> 
> I think the older kids will LOVE US/IOA.  Head over to Matty's Trip Report.  Pamela did an awesome job of describing the parks there.  My 3 older kids loved Jimmy Neutron, Shrek, Simpsons, and MIB.  At IOA, I think their fav is Spiderman..and a few others I am forgetting, but if I remember correctly, their were quite a few things they weren't tall enough to get on.  They were 7,6,5 at the time.  It was alot of coasters.  I did Dueling Dragons, it was AWESOME!!!
> 
> Originally, we were only going to hit the Disney Parks this wish trip, but then found out our organization is renting us a car (we are staying onsite at AKL) so we will head over to US/IOA, we can probably do the two in one day!!  The kids aren't going to be able to go on anything more this time than they were last year.
> 
> So, once again, welcome!!!  Can't wait to hear about all of your plans!!



Im not sure of the plans yet. DH and I will stay on Disney Property as Daniel's family fills up their whole villa!!! lol!!!
We have been to disney before and they are hoping that we will be able to help direct them around while they are there!! I know we are doing Seaworld for sure goodvibes) and they are doing universal. I want to go to universal with them, but DH doesnt cause he says there is nothing for him to do there. How do the rides compare to Disney - he can do everything there.



Momofwishkid said:


> Hi Wendy!!   I cant help with your questions except your DH might wantto check out WDW At Large on allears.net. They have some great advice about how "pooh" sized people fit on rides.
> That is so cool you get to go on their trip with them. Cant wait to hear about it.
> and the pirate place is called The pirate League at MK. I think it looks really cool we are going to try and do it for the kids.



Im not sure if Daniel has asked for anything extra. I dont even know how the meals work. Do they purchase all of their meals outside of GKTW???? Will we be allowed to visit them at the village? Sorry, Im just so excited!!!


----------



## Thumper321

pnutallergymom said:


> Question for all of you former Wish Trippers, or anyone else in the know???
> 
> Can you all give me an idea of travel times to and from GKTW??
> 
> Looking for times from the major parks..WDW, SW, US/IOA??
> 
> Thanks!!



According to the GKTW site, 

SeaWorld:  20 min.
Hollywood Studios:  15 min.
Magic Kingdom:  20 min.
Animal Kingdom:  20 min.
Epcot:  15 min.  

And I think US/IOA is about 20 minutes, too, but I can't find it on there anywhere.  

Added:  I just looked it up on Mapquest.  According to it, US/IOA is 22 minutes from GKTW.  Hope this helps!


----------



## LindaBabe

Thumper321 said:


> According to the GKTW site,
> 
> SeaWorld:  20 min.
> Hollywood Studios:  15 min.
> Magic Kingdom:  20 min.
> Animal Kingdom:  20 min.
> Epcot:  15 min.
> 
> And I think US/IOA is about 20 minutes, too, but I can't find it on there anywhere.
> 
> Added:  I just looked it up on Mapquest.  According to it, US/IOA is 22 minutes from GKTW.  Hope this helps!



From experience, I would say that that is just about correct.  It definitely goes better if you hit all green lights on 192, lol.


----------



## LindaBabe

monetnj said:


> Hey Everybody,
> First time on the disABILITIES board and I have been wading through the advice and FAQs. Much of it is geared towards wish organizations and kids, so I was hoping you all might be able to help me out with the planning of a bit of a different trip.
> 
> I was recently approached by the pastor at my church to help them out in planning a special Disney trip for a family at our church. The father of this family has been living with stage IV cancer for five years and it sadly looks like he may not survive very much longer. The church would like to do something special for them and one of the possibilities is a trip to Disney. Air miles have been donated to take car of airfare and DVC members have stepped forward to offer points for accommodations. Tickets can be purchased at a discount from CM family members. However, I have the following questions:
> 
> Is there any service/dept at Disney that we might be able to contact to help with planning?
> 
> Since this is an adult being privately funded by our church, is their an equivalent of a make-a-wish or GKTW button that we might be able to arrange?
> 
> Besides spending and food money, is there anything we are overlooking?
> 
> Any help/advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.




Yes, there is a "special needs" person at Disney - let me see if I can find out how to reach that department.  Also, sending you a pm.


----------



## livndisney

Thumper321 said:


> According to the GKTW site,
> 
> SeaWorld:  20 min.
> Hollywood Studios:  15 min.
> Magic Kingdom:  20 min.
> Animal Kingdom:  20 min.
> Epcot:  15 min.
> 
> And I think US/IOA is about 20 minutes, too, but I can't find it on there anywhere.
> 
> Added:  I just looked it up on Mapquest.  According to it, US/IOA is 22 minutes from GKTW.  Hope this helps!



An important thing to remember about Universal and IOA is travel time from the parking structure to the actual park entrance. There is a series of moving sidewalks, escaltors and elevators for part of the way. And a bag check. Then you have to walk thru Citywalk before you get to a park entrance. You can easily expect to spend 15 minutes from your car to the park entrance.


----------



## maroo

monetnj said:


> Hey Everybody,
> First time on the disABILITIES board and I have been wading through the advice and FAQs. Much of it is geared towards wish organizations and kids, so I was hoping you all might be able to help me out with the planning of a bit of a different trip.
> 
> I was recently approached by the pastor at my church to help them out in planning a special Disney trip for a family at our church. The father of this family has been living with stage IV cancer for five years and it sadly looks like he may not survive very much longer. The church would like to do something special for them and one of the possibilities is a trip to Disney. Air miles have been donated to take car of airfare and DVC members have stepped forward to offer points for accommodations. Tickets can be purchased at a discount from CM family members. However, I have the following questions:
> 
> Is there any service/dept at Disney that we might be able to contact to help with planning?
> 
> Since this is an adult being privately funded by our church, is their an equivalent of a make-a-wish or GKTW button that we might be able to arrange?
> 
> Besides spending and food money, is there anything we are overlooking?
> 
> Any help/advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



First of all...this is an AWESOME thing you are doing.  

I would go to Guest Services as soon as you get to the Disney park and see if you guys can get a GAC for the adult.  Not sure how much that will help...it won't be like the magic button they do for the kids, but they should be able to help accomodate them.

I would highly recommend that you guys rent a wheelchair from offsite - preferably an ECV.  The Disney buses can transport it and it will help them save their energy for the fun stuff and not worry about going here and there in the parks.  

Pushing a wheelchair in the parks is exhausting for the person pushing, so an ECV would be great (assuming they are willing to ride in one).  

That is really all I can think of.  This is going to be a trip they will never forget.  



billwendy said:


> HI Everyone!
> 
> My  name is Wendy, and Im going to get to be at Disney at the same time as our cousin and his family. Their son is almost done his chemo for Medullablastoma diagnosed in 11/09. This is going to be a GREAT celebration!! They have 5 children (2-15). I want to help them plan as much as I can because they are so busy with all the kids and their sons chemo/therapy appointments.
> 
> What are the must do? not miss? things we should know!!! about GKTW? Disney? seaworld? universal???? I think we will be with them everywhere but universal (DH is a big guy and doesnt think he will fit on the rides - he does fit on everything at Disney though -  thoughts on this?). Also, do your passes include Disney Quest? I know Daniel would LOVE disneyquest!!!!
> 
> we will be there april 18-24 and are going with MAW Organization.
> 
> thanks, Wendy



Hello!!!  I am so excited for you guys!!

I think you got all of your questions answered...but I just wanted to say  to the wish trippers thread!!  



billwendy said:


> Im not sure of the plans yet. DH and I will stay on Disney Property as Daniel's family fills up their whole villa!!! lol!!!
> We have been to disney before and they are hoping that we will be able to help direct them around while they are there!! I know we are doing Seaworld for sure goodvibes) and they are doing universal. I want to go to universal with them, but DH doesnt cause he says there is nothing for him to do there. How do the rides compare to Disney - he can do everything there.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if Daniel has asked for anything extra. I dont even know how the meals work. Do they purchase all of their meals outside of GKTW???? Will we be allowed to visit them at the village? Sorry, Im just so excited!!!



They do purchase all meals outside of GKTW - but they should be given an expense check that will help cover that.  

You CAN visit the village - just give them his name and they will call them for you to escort ya.  And you should be able to still buy meal tickets and eat with them for a very nominal fee.




I have been in and out of the DIS this week.  I am pretty sick and have been doing a lot of resting and sleeping.  So...I have missed a LOT of updates on your pre-trip reports...any big news?  Any questions I have missed?  If so, PM me...I will eventually get caught up!


----------



## macntosh

Hey strangers, been a while, but wanted to stop in to say hi!


----------



## mistymouse5001

You have been a very busy girl ! You are already a vet and I see you have become very helpful on the boards ! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## casper_jj11

I understand how the GAC works for most wish children on rides with FP available but what about other rides such as Speedway in MK ... is there a CM near the end of the line that would move wish children ahead?


----------



## twinmum

Hello! I thought you might be interested in Mark's proposed focus for our return trip, Feb 21-28.  Does anyone here think I can possibly ride along with him...think of my stomach! I posted this on the Theme Park thread...

Hello! After a magical Wish Trip in 2008, we're returning to WDW at the end of the month. There is no way we could possibly top the pixie dust that was bestowed on us. 

Our Wish Kid, an 11 year old boy with cerebral palsy and related medical issues, is on a new mission. His favorite ride is Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - he would ride it all day if he could! On our last trip, the CMs told our son that the record for most MTMRR rides in a day was 33. 

So now, our son wants to beat that record. Does anyone here have any idea how I can possibly verify that 33 rides is the daily record to beat? And then, anyone know if there is such a thing as an official record keeper?

Thank you!


----------



## billwendy

casper_jj11 said:


> I understand how the GAC works for most wish children on rides with FP available but what about other rides such as Speedway in MK ... is there a CM near the end of the line that would move wish children ahead?



hi Everyone!!

Im such a newbie here - When the wish child (and Im assuming 1 parent) get to go ahead in the line, how do you  guestimate when to get the rest of the family in line so you all ride at the same time? What if the wish child wants to ride again - do they just get back in line again????? im so not sure????? Anything else I need to make sure I know? Im coming along on a MAW trip and want to help guide as much as I can.

Thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

casper_jj11 said:


> I understand how the GAC works for most wish children on rides with FP available but what about other rides such as Speedway in MK ... is there a CM near the end of the line that would move wish children ahead?



The child would be brought in through the exit if there is no FP. You would show the card to the CM at the entrance, and they would direct you where to go.


----------



## Momofwishkid

billwendy said:


> hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im such a newbie here - When the wish child (and Im assuming 1 parent) get to go ahead in the line, how do you  guestimate when to get the rest of the family in line so you all ride at the same time? What if the wish child wants to ride again - do they just get back in line again????? im so not sure????? Anything else I need to make sure I know? Im coming along on a MAW trip and want to help guide as much as I can.
> 
> Thanks!!



The way I undrstand it is the whole family gets to go through the fast pass/handicap entrance. Or wherever they send you but you all go together.


----------



## dmbfan

billwendy said:


> hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im such a newbie here - When the wish child (and Im assuming 1 parent) get to go ahead in the line, how do you  guestimate when to get the rest of the family in line so you all ride at the same time? What if the wish child wants to ride again - do they just get back in line again????? im so not sure????? Anything else I need to make sure I know? Im coming along on a MAW trip and want to help guide as much as I can.
> 
> Thanks!!



For us we had 6 people on our GAC pass, even though my sister and my stepsone did not go thru MAW, they/we paid their own way, however they were able to with us at GKTW and counted as part of our party. So it is not just 1 parent and the wish child it is the whole party with them, assuming there is not like 12 people riding on the pass, usually 6 is max they will go on the GAC pass.

Just make sure they give you/the wish child a pass with the amount of people in your party. Like I said, there was only 4 in our wish trip, but on our GAC pass it said 6. ANd 90% of the time, they just glance at the card and they say how many in your party? and you say, what you have....Hope that helps.


----------



## maroo

macntosh said:


> Hey strangers, been a while, but wanted to stop in to say hi!



Hello!    how is Mya??



mistymouse5001 said:


> You have been a very busy girl ! You are already a vet and I see you have become very helpful on the boards ! I'm so proud of you!



Hi there!!  How is Dilly doing?  

Thanks for the compliment.  I love the boards.  



casper_jj11 said:


> I understand how the GAC works for most wish children on rides with FP available but what about other rides such as Speedway in MK ... is there a CM near the end of the line that would move wish children ahead?



I think you got your answer below!   Just find a CM at the exit of any attraction and they can show you the quickest way. 

This may vary based on the time of day or needs of the wish child (wheelchair or not, etc), but they will expedite your trip as much as possible.



twinmum said:


> Hello! I thought you might be interested in Mark's proposed focus for our return trip, Feb 21-28.  Does anyone here think I can possibly ride along with him...think of my stomach! I posted this on the Theme Park thread...
> 
> Hello! After a magical Wish Trip in 2008, we're returning to WDW at the end of the month. There is no way we could possibly top the pixie dust that was bestowed on us.
> 
> Our Wish Kid, an 11 year old boy with cerebral palsy and related medical issues, is on a new mission. His favorite ride is Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - he would ride it all day if he could! On our last trip, the CMs told our son that the record for most MTMRR rides in a day was 33.
> 
> So now, our son wants to beat that record. Does anyone here have any idea how I can possibly verify that 33 rides is the daily record to beat? And then, anyone know if there is such a thing as an official record keeper?
> 
> Thank you!




No idea!!!  !?!?  

But it sounds like a fun day regardless of the actual record!   Woo Hoo!!



billwendy said:


> hi Everyone!!
> 
> Im such a newbie here - When the wish child (and Im assuming 1 parent) get to go ahead in the line, how do you  guestimate when to get the rest of the family in line so you all ride at the same time? What if the wish child wants to ride again - do they just get back in line again????? im so not sure????? Anything else I need to make sure I know? Im coming along on a MAW trip and want to help guide as much as I can.
> 
> Thanks!!



They are more lenient with a wish family than any other family with a GAC.  I did meet a wish family that had 20 family members with them, though...and they are not going to let that many people come.  I think as long as it looks reasonable, they are ok to let everyone go in at once.  It doesn't make sense to let the child go only to wait for the rest of their party...sorta defeats the purpose.




Momofwishkid said:


> The way I undrstand it is the whole family gets to go through the fast pass/handicap entrance. Or wherever they send you but you all go together.



This is our experience as well. 



dmbfan said:


> For us we had 6 people on our GAC pass, even though my sister and my stepsone did not go thru MAW, they/we paid their own way, however they were able to with us at GKTW and counted as part of our party. So it is not just 1 parent and the wish child it is the whole party with them, assuming there is not like 12 people riding on the pass, usually 6 is max they will go on the GAC pass.
> 
> Just make sure they give you/the wish child a pass with the amount of people in your party. Like I said, there was only 4 in our wish trip, but on our GAC pass it said 6. ANd 90% of the time, they just glance at the card and they say how many in your party? and you say, what you have....Hope that helps.



Exactly!


----------



## LindaBabe

And, I might add, when deciding whom or how many to take with you - consider that the more people you have, the longer it takes to do ANYTHING, GAC or not.  If it were me, I'd only be taking my immediate family unless an 'extra' was necessary for comfort and safety.


----------



## casper_jj11

Joanna71985 said:


> The child would be brought in through the exit if there is no FP. You would show the card to the CM at the entrance, and they would direct you where to go.






maroo said:


> I think you got your answer below!   Just find a CM at the exit of any attraction and they can show you the quickest way.
> 
> This may vary based on the time of day or needs of the wish child (wheelchair or not, etc), but they will expedite your trip as much as possible.



Thanks! We don't have our dates yet (been told early August will work) but I'm trying to figure out how many days per park because our ADR ressies open today. I figure I'll make ressies necessary as of Aug 1 and cancel the ones we don't need when dates are confirmed.


----------



## billwendy

LindaBabe said:


> And, I might add, when deciding whom or how many to take with you - consider that the more people you have, the longer it takes to do ANYTHING, GAC or not.  If it were me, I'd only be taking my immediate family unless an 'extra' was necessary for comfort and safety.



Part of Daniel's wish was to have his Uncle Bill come along and ride Buzz Lightyear.  So although we arent immediate family, we are excited that we have been asked to come along and meet up with them every day. Are you thinking that we should decline? Will that make their trip better for them??? If you think so, please tell me know - DH and I are making a lot of plans to work this out with them, but I totally want them to have a wonderful celebration!!! Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## kellyw8863

billwendy said:


> Part of Daniel's wish was to have his Uncle Bill come along and ride Buzz Lightyear.  So although we arent immediate family, we are excited that we have been asked to come along and meet up with them every day. Are you thinking that we should decline? Will that make their trip better for them??? If you think so, please tell me know - DH and I are making a lot of plans to work this out with them, but I totally want them to have a wonderful celebration!!! Thanks for your help!!!!



Just a little different perspective...We have chosen to bring along my husband's parents on our daughter's wish trip.  The girls ADORE them, so that was never at issue.  And, we know that they are pretty seasoned travellers, which eliminates that concern.  Our expectations for them is that they accept this trip is about our children first; our number one priority is that the girls get to do what they want to do when they want to do it.  They are totally willing to go with the flow and they have a full understanding that what the girls want to do (within reason) trumps all.  I am so looking forward to it and am so glad that they will be joining us.

So, I wouldn't second guess yourself if you have been invited.  Just from the tone of your posts, I get the impression that you do understand this is about your nephew, and I think it's great that your first concern is what will make him happiest.  And just by checking in here, you are sure to bring some extra magic to him over the course of the week.  So welcome to the thread and know that for every family out there who wants it to be "just them" for the week, there are also those of us for whom extending the invite is as good choice.


----------



## maroo

billwendy said:


> Part of Daniel's wish was to have his Uncle Bill come along and ride Buzz Lightyear.  So although we arent immediate family, we are excited that we have been asked to come along and meet up with them every day. Are you thinking that we should decline? Will that make their trip better for them??? If you think so, please tell me know - DH and I are making a lot of plans to work this out with them, but I totally want them to have a wonderful celebration!!! Thanks for your help!!!!



I was "extra" and they loved having me there!!   The more hands the merrier!  Especially if you are dealing with a child with special needs plus siblings!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Part of Daniel's wish was to have his Uncle Bill come along and ride Buzz Lightyear.  So although we arent immediate family, we are excited that we have been asked to come along and meet up with them every day. Are you thinking that we should decline? Will that make their trip better for them??? If you think so, please tell me know - DH and I are making a lot of plans to work this out with them, but I totally want them to have a wonderful celebration!!! Thanks for your help!!!!



Having followed Daniel's story, I have no DOUBT you and his Uncle Bill are more than welcome and will bring even more magic to his trip.


----------



## LindaBabe

billwendy said:


> Part of Daniel's wish was to have his Uncle Bill come along and ride Buzz Lightyear.  So although we arent immediate family, we are excited that we have been asked to come along and meet up with them every day. Are you thinking that we should decline? Will that make their trip better for them???




NOt at ALL!  

But if you were the wish parents  and thinking about bringing several extended family members with you, or trying to arrange things so they could come too, my suggestion would be to think it through first.  Especially if you as the parents are needing to coordinate all the arrangements for the extra people.


----------



## billwendy

LindaBabe said:


> NOt at ALL!
> 
> But if you were the wish parents  and thinking about bringing several extended family members with you, or trying to arrange things so they could come too, my suggestion would be to think it through first.  Especially if you as the parents are needing to coordinate all the arrangements for the extra people.



Whew - thanks! No, the parents asked us to come along. We are making all of our own arrangements, They dont need to worry about us a bit. I am trying to learn all I can so I can help them out. They are so busy with medical appointments and just kid stuff (5 kids) that I thought it would be helpful if I knew some info for them!! This family has had a tough year, and I want them to have the most magical, making memories, celebration ever!!!! WOO HOO!!! (He gets out of the hospital tomorrow, will see how long until he gets the PIC line out)!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Whew - thanks! No, the parents asked us to come along. We are making all of our own arrangements, They dont need to worry about us a bit. I am trying to learn all I can so I can help them out. They are so busy with medical appointments and just kid stuff (5 kids) that I thought it would be helpful if I knew some info for them!! This family has had a tough year, and I want them to have the most magical, making memories, celebration ever!!!! WOO HOO!!! (He gets out of the hospital tomorrow, will see how long until he gets the PIC line out)!!!



I also think this is a case by case scenario as to whether extras would be a help or not. In your case Wendy, by far, I believe you and Bill would be helpful and wanted along for sure. I also think you will be a wonderful help to them all!


----------



## LindaBabe

billwendy said:


> Whew - thanks! No, the parents asked us to come along. We are making all of our own arrangements, They dont need to worry about us a bit. I am trying to learn all I can so I can help them out. They are so busy with medical appointments and just kid stuff (5 kids) that I thought it would be helpful if I knew some info for them!! This family has had a tough year, and I want them to have the most magical, making memories, celebration ever!!!! WOO HOO!!! (He gets out of the hospital tomorrow, will see how long until he gets the PIC line out)!!!



THAT's the kind of guest we'd ALL like to have!


----------



## macntosh

Mya is doing well. We are off to Galveston over spring break to have another surgery on her legs however. Hopefully that will help her with her gait.


----------



## noahsketomom

All,

Sorry this is the last time you'll be hearing about this!!  

My mom and sis are coming with us, but will be staying off property from GKTW.  Has anybody's family stayed at a hotel nearby that you would recommend?  They're trying to not spend too much $$ since they'll really only be there to sleep and maybe for breakfast.

They are looking at either the Best Western or the Baymont Inn, which look like they're right on 192.  Other suggestions???!!!

I have HORRIBLE luck picking hotels and have horror stories of previous places  ....   seriously!!

They will probably pick it this week --- so then you won't hear any more on this!!!  THANKS soooo much!!!!!


----------



## kellyw8863

noahsketomom said:


> All,
> 
> Sorry this is the last time you'll be hearing about this!!
> 
> My mom and sis are coming with us, but will be staying off property from GKTW.  Has anybody's family stayed at a hotel nearby that you would recommend?  They're trying to not spend too much $$ since they'll really only be there to sleep and maybe for breakfast.
> 
> They are looking at either the Best Western or the Baymont Inn, which look like they're right on 192.  Other suggestions???!!!
> 
> I have HORRIBLE luck picking hotels and have horror stories of previous places  ....   seriously!!
> 
> They will probably pick it this week --- so then you won't hear any more on this!!!  THANKS soooo much!!!!!



I'm not sure about specific hotels, but we had FANTASTIC luck with Expedia.  We got a great rate for our one night at AKL, and actually saw nights at Pop for as low as $40.  Hopefully someone can give you better direction on specifics!


----------



## LindaBabe

There are a number of very cheap motels on that end of 192, but I haven't been in any of them, because of staying in a villa. I saw rates as low as $34 double, $18 singles.

 How close do you want them - will you each have a vehicle?  The reason I ask is - the other end of 192 gets pretty congested and there are a lot of lights.  If you're going to travel together, it would be handy to have them closer to your end so you could avoid that, as much as possible.  

The one GKTW told me when I went for orientation was Oak Plantation Resort.  Googling, the nearest appear to be EconoLodge 4311 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL‎ - (407) 396-7100‎ or  it may now be a Howard Johnson, same address and phone.  Look on google maps - put in the address of GKTW and search nearby for "Lodging" - there are a ton of them between there and rt 535.


----------



## maroo

I stayed at the Best Western on 192 and would not recommend it.  However...is there more than one?

I don't have much time at all right now...but let me look this up tomorrow...I would say no to the Best Western. 

I would look at www.tripadvisor.com.

They have great reviews of Hotels.  And they allow you to use ALL of those sites like Expedia, etc to find the best deal once you decide on a particular hotel.


----------



## maroo

I stayed at the Best Western on 192 and would not recommend it.  However...is there more than one?

I don't have much time at all right now...but let me look this up tomorrow...I would say no to the Best Western. 

I would look at www.tripadvisor.com.

They have great reviews of Hotels.  And they allow you to use ALL of those sites like Expedia, etc to find the best deal once you decide on a particular hotel.


----------



## noahsketomom

thanks, Guys!

Good to know about rt 192 -- they will have a car, but we do want to be close since we'll be doing most of our stuff together.   We will try to keep close to the Bass Road area.

Thanks for the info on the Best Western too!  That's one they liked at first, but I think there are TWO of them on 192 and the close one doesn't have the good reviews....I think.  Honestly I'm a bit confused right now anyhow. 

Off to check out trip advisor.  I wouldn't be stressing so much if I didn't have such a horrible track record for hotels!!


----------



## casper_jj11

I'm starting to worry about Sydney's wish trip. The foundation asked if we're interested in special events for her like BBB. She would just love that so I said yes. I also said she wanted to eat with the princesses (her only actual request) so I emailed and asked if we could coordinate booking bbb and crt. I still don't have dates yet. I was told early August would be ok. I've requested 2nd week preferably. I emailed a week and half ago about the bbb and crt but I've heard nothing. I sent in the paper work last week and again, nothing. I've decided to book adrs anyway since dates have opened for beginning of August trips. Wihtout knowing the dates, its hard. I've decided to book two CRT's for the first week and two for teh second week since I don't know our dates. Its costing a load of money taht I won't get back because we pay an exchange rate even if we get a refund. I haven't worried about BBB since they said they'd book it but I'm getting concerned. She'll really need an 8am BBB for breakfast at 10:15 which is waht I'm booking. I'm thinking I should be booking BBB as well... or can wish foundations get the apptmts they want for these things. I'm getting so stressed for this. Its the only thing she really wants and I want it to be perfect for her. If all they can get is a 3pm BBB or something ridiculous like that it won't work. We have a little guy that needs to nap. The kids will need afternoon breaks in the August heat. I just don't know what to do but I don't want $1000 on the credit card for ressies taht I'm going to have to cancel. Would Disney work with me to book four dates for BBB just in case? I know... I need to relax but I'm a bit of a control freak and this is the only thing I'm really trying to organize on my own.... I'm sure they must think I'm nuts trying to coordinate things but I don't think they realize how fast these apptmts and ADRs get books.... just worried

Any advice?


----------



## yinyanggirls

Joanne, I understand your anxiety. It took us a long time to find out our dates. I booked one CRT and a few other ADRs for the week that we requested, even though it was not approved yet. The CRT was able to be moved to another appt at no charge once we did get confirmation. If your wish granters are planning to book it for you, then you would lose some money, unless you decide to do it more than once. What about booking Askerhus or Park Fare as a back up? They don't cost to reserve and she would still meet the princesses. I would hate to give you bad advise and have it backfire, but if it were me, I'd try, try, try to be patient! It's so hard, I know! But there are ways to make things happen for wish families, and others are always cancelling things up until the last minute. You'll be fine!


----------



## The Lurker

I heard on the local news here in Orlando last night that Disney's Electric Parade down Main Street in the Magic Kingdom will be returning in June.

Katie


----------



## noahsketomom

Very quick question this time (PROMISE!)

What are the best Disney nightime shows (MK Fireworks/Spectromagic, Fantasmic at DHS, or Epcot fireworks)

If you had to miss one, which would it be?  If you could only plan for one, which would it be?

Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## dmbfan

We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...

This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.

We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.

Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.

http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/


----------



## maroo

Hi guys!  I have not dropped off the face of the earth!  

I am going to have to answer you guys without quoting...I am on iPhone.

For the BBB/CRT - I would go ahead and book it...I know you will take a bit of a hit, but I think your anxiety about it is worth it.  In our case, I booked it and then just used the expense check to pay for it (they just put it in our check) - but your foundation may be different and pay for it on your behalf?

For the BBB, I think, you don't have to pay in advance...just the CRT.  


The night parades are changing and the details are sketchy...but let me give this a shot:

Epcot:  Illuminations - music, laser lights, fireworks, the big globe in the middle. It usually is on every night.

DHS:  Fantasmic!  - More of a stage type show, but includes water features, fireworks, special effects.  It should be noted that there are parts of this show that I would consider "dark" - so if your kids are fearful, I would prepare them.  Frankly...people seem to LOVE this one or hate it.  We were in the hate it category.    Sometimes this is shown nightly, sometimes two times per night and sometimes just a couple of times  a week.  If you really want to see it, schedule it FIRST in your planning and work everything else around it.

AK:  No night shows.

MK:  This is where it gets tricky...

BEFORE JUNE:  Wishes - fireworks show with music - very inspirational, especially for a family on a WISH trip.  Wishes do come true - and you will be feeling it as you watch with your family on your wish trip!   This is nightly.  

Spectro:  The night parade with lights, similar to the old Main Street Electrical Parade.

AFTER JUNE (and how long??? No one knows yet)...
Wishes is being replaced by another fireworks show - that is supposed to be bigger and better?

Spectro is being replaced with the OLD Main Street Electrical Parade...Frankly...I have no trips planned for this summer...and if I have to, I will possibly plan a weekend to get down there to see this!  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that old parade!


----------



## maroo

Oh Christine..........

How simply horrible.  I am so, so, so sorry. 

Please give Jake our love - a big hug from me, too!  I am so sorry for you guys and that precious family.


----------



## noahsketomom

dmbfan said:


> We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.
> 
> We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



Dmbfan -- so, unbelievably sorry to hear about Ethan.  Heartbreaking.  Prayers are with his family....and yours.


----------



## casper_jj11

Dmbfan - I'm so sorry to hear about Ethan. Hugs to all of you.

Maroo - Thank you so much for the info on BBB. I had no idea we didn't have to pay upfront. I'm going to give a call today. I'm so afraid of stepping on toes since I really do have a tendancy to be a control freak but I'm also very anxious. You're right it would make me feel better and maybe they'll just tack on the price to teh expense cheque. If not, we'll deal with it.








noahsketomom said:


> Very quick question this time (PROMISE!)
> 
> What are the best Disney nightime shows (MK Fireworks/Spectromagic, Fantasmic at DHS, or Epcot fireworks)
> 
> If you had to miss one, which would it be?  If you could only plan for one, which would it be?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



I had no idea they were changing Spectro/Wishes. We've been 4 times and that is what Disney is for us. I wouldn't miss it for the world. We try to see it at least twice if possible and its huge for the kids to watch for Tink flying from the castle. I hope the new parade/light show is as good as Maroo says.

As for Illuminations, we saw it our first trip. Its ok but not worth the late night for the kids. We also saw it he second trip because DS got to open Epcot that day and they gave us special seating for Illuminations. We figured we'd try it again... not any better. We now don't bother. 

I'd love to see Fantasmic but I've been concerned that the kids would be scared. Our littlest is still just 2 this trip so we're going to skip it again. Hopefully it'll still be around the nextt ime we go. I've heard its great though.


----------



## Thumper321

dmbfan said:


> We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.
> 
> We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



Went to Ethan's site.  He is a beautiful boy who fought so hard.  I cannot imagine some of the things he and his mom went through.  I hope that GKTW will allow something, too.  Hopefully a star, but if not, maybe they'll let you make Ethan's pillow and give it to his mother.  You know, if you can't put the star on the ceiling for some reason, I wonder if they would let you write his name and take it home for his mom.  I don't know.  Trying to think of ideas here.  We are going in a little over 2 weeks, so if you need me to do anything, let me know.  If you do get to put his star up, I'll be glad to take a picture of it or something along those lines.  Just let me know if I can help in any way.

Christine, I am so sorry.  We had a friend (5 y/o) that passed away a few months ago due to ATRT (brain tumor).  I'm a sensitive soul, and I cried and cried.  I don't know why it seems so much harder when it's a child.  

 to you and Jake.


----------



## Momofwishkid

dmbfan said:


> We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.
> 
> We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



I am so sad to hear this news. Ethan's family and yours will be in my thoughts.


----------



## LindaBabe

noahsketomom said:


> Very quick question this time (PROMISE!)
> 
> What are the best Disney nightime shows (MK Fireworks/Spectromagic, Fantasmic at DHS, or Epcot fireworks)
> 
> If you had to miss one, which would it be?  If you could only plan for one, which would it be?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



If I had to miss one, it would be Fantasmic.  I've been twice and honestly - I not only DISlike it, I actively DON"T like it!  It's dark and scarey, and unless you are perfectly positioned to see the water screens you miss a lot.  Then it's dark and difficult to get out of - and crowded.  UGH.



dmbfan said:


> However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



You have my deepest sympathy on the loss of your little friend. I HATE when that happens, every single time   



casper_jj11 said:


> Maroo - Thank you so much for the info on BBB. I had no idea we didn't have to pay upfront. I'm going to give a call today. I'm so afraid of stepping on toes since I really do have a tendancy to be a control freak but I'm also very anxious. You're right it would make me feel better and maybe they'll just tack on the price to teh expense cheque. If not, we'll deal with it.
> 
> I had no idea they were changing Spectro/Wishes. We've been 4 times and that is what Disney is for us. I wouldn't miss it for the world. We try to see it at least twice if possible and its huge for the kids to watch for Tink flying from the castle. I hope the new parade/light show is as good as Maroo says.
> 
> As for Illuminations, we saw it our first trip. Its ok but not worth the late night for the kids. We also saw it he second trip because DS got to open Epcot that day and they gave us special seating for Illuminations. We figured we'd try it again... not any better. We now don't bother.
> 
> I'd love to see Fantasmic but I've been concerned that the kids would be scared. Our littlest is still just 2 this trip so we're going to skip it again. Hopefully it'll still be around the nextt ime we go. I've heard its great though.



Don't know about the new fireworks show, but I concur with Maroo - the Electrial Parade is WONDERFUL and that MEMORABLE MUSIC!  

I Also love Illuminations - to me it's not only the history of how the world began, but also a message of hope for the future.

Please relax!  No need to be a control freak - the magic *will* happen, and sometimes in the most unexpected ways.  There is always the back up plan for seeing the princesses - in County Bounty in Toon town, the princesses are there all day, and in my view, less rushed than at the meal!

Remember, you can use the baby care center and wish (room) for your little one to grab a nap.  I believe there is one in each park.  I'm thinking due to the distance, you might not want to return to GKTW for a nap, especially from Magic Kingdom due to the extra mode of transportation, unless you were calling it quits for the day.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

dmbfan said:


> We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.
> 
> We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



Christine I am so sorry to hear about sweet Ethan. He certainly touched so many lives. I didnt realise they would have been there at the same time. I knew they were getting ready to go but didnt no it was then. I hope GKTW lets you put his star up that would be wonderful. My heart is with you all and Ethans family. Lots of prayers and hugs to you all.


----------



## livndisney

LindaBabe said:


> !
> Please relax!  No need to be a control freak - the magic *will* happen, and sometimes in the most unexpected ways.  There is always the back up plan for seeing the princesses - in County Bounty in Toon town, the princesses are there all day, and in my view, less rushed than at the meal!
> 
> Remember, you can use the baby care center and wish (room) for your little one to grab a nap.  I believe there is one in each park.  I'm thinking due to the distance, you might not want to return to GKTW for a nap, especially from Magic Kingdom due to the extra mode of transportation, unless you were calling it quits for the day.



Each of the 4 theme parks have a Babycare center. They also have a first aid with cots for resting.

MK-Baby Care and FA and right next to each other near Cystal Palace.
Epcot-Baby Care and FA and right next to each other just before Mexico on the Future World side.
Studios-Baby Care is in the Guest Services building and FA and right next to Sid's at the entraqnce to the park.
AK-From the entrance and heading to the Safari-Baby Care is on the left hand side past Pizzafari and a shop(I forget the name of the shop).


----------



## casper_jj11

LindaBabe said:


> Please relax!  No need to be a control freak - the magic *will* happen, and sometimes in the most unexpected ways.  There is always the back up plan for seeing the princesses - in County Bounty in Toon town, the princesses are there all day, and in my view, less rushed than at the meal!
> 
> Remember, you can use the baby care center and wish (room) for your little one to grab a nap.  I believe there is one in each park.  I'm thinking due to the distance, you might not want to return to GKTW for a nap, especially from Magic Kingdom due to the extra mode of transportation, unless you were calling it quits for the day.



Thank you! To the op too who gave the locations for the baby care locations. We may very well use them to get a break. I'm feeling better now. Thanks to Maroo I called BBB and was able to book Sydney for each morning that I have a CRT ressie.  No charge  I still need to do one more tomorrow (both crt and bbb) but I'm feeling less anxious. I think I have the bases covered for the first two weeks of August. AS long as they don't put our dates in July, I'm ok.  I figure I'm doing pretty good since I'm used to being the ultimate planner and I'm not bugging them for dates, hotel location (they said onsite), ticket requests (they said we could do Busch Gardens and possibly longer WDW pass than 3d so we'll see) ... its quite a miracle for me to be so hands off and not annoying the life out of people for information


----------



## Wee Annie

dmbfan said:


> We are so excitied as we leave in FIVE days for Disney...however our trip will not be the same. A dear friend of mine was finally able to get her son's wish trip ( as he had been to sick to go anytime before this) for next week too, and we made our volunteer times at GKTW when they were there so Jake could show Ethan around ( they are the same age and with "some" of the same medical problems). However I got call last Friday that Ethan had passed away Friday morning...
> 
> This has been very hard for us, and Jake too...and it is hard to know that he was a week and half away from his MAW trip to Disney and he did not make for his wish.
> 
> We are hoping GKTW will allow us to do something for Ethan...like putting up a star for him or something. His mom told me that Ethan took the welcome packet to the hospital with him...she said it was almost like he was going to pass, and wanted to make sure he had all the things in his life that he enjoyed or was forward to.
> 
> Tomorrow us the funeral and the hardest part for me is that I can not be there....so please keep this family in your thoughts and prayers...and if you would like to read about this amamzing child...please visit his website.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/canada/ethanjakob/



I am so so sorry to hear this.  I visited his website -- it's truly heartbreaking.  This must be absolutely devastating to you and Jake.  I hope that, somehow, volunteering at GKTW will help you work through this loss.   I think the idea of asking if you can make a pillow for him and bringing it back for his mother is a wonderful idea.  But you know his mother best, and whether she would find any comfort in this.

Prayers with this family.

Ann


----------



## dmbfan

Thank you everyone...Karen has been a very good friend to me for the last 6 years....and it had been hard that we lived 6 hours away from each other.

I did talk to the voluenteer tonight and we did change the 21st date cause I think it would be just to hard to be there knowning Ethan was not coming...and I did ask her about what we could...get a star for Ethan and give it to his parents, or make pillow and give it to them...but I have to call tomorrow and talk to guest services...otherwise they said we can do a paving stone...and as I would do it in a heartbeat, they are quite expensive...and just not sure we can swing that right now.

I hope they can do something for him as he was only a week away from his trip


----------



## yinyanggirls

Christine, that is so sad. I hope that they let you guys do something in memoriam for him. Jake must be so sad.


----------



## dmbfan

yinyanggirls said:


> Christine, that is so sad. I hope that they let you guys do something in memoriam for him. Jake must be so sad.



Jake is confused...he is at that age where he undestands, but to a degree..He just knows how amazing it was for him to get his wish, and now he see's a child wanted a Disney wish and was not able to get it.

I think if we could something, even if it is sending them a star just to have, would make this easier for him...I guess we will see.

Thank you


----------



## MomTo4+more

I haven't been on in a long time because there has been too much drama in our family.

I have good news though!  Michelle is coming back home!!!!  After ten weeks of waiting, I have the expanded capacity license I needed from DCFS.  I pick her up in the morning just before her 2nd birthday.  I am nearly in shock and so very excited!

I went to post this on Deyki's TR, but it appears to be closed.  Can I get it opened again?


----------



## that's nice

MomTo4+more said:


> I haven't been on in a long time because there has been too much drama in our family.
> 
> I have good news though!  Michelle is coming back home!!!!  After ten weeks of waiting, I have the expanded capacity license I needed from DCFS.  I pick her up in the morning just before her 2nd birthday.  I am nearly in shock and so very excited!
> 
> I went to post this on Deyki's TR, but it appears to be closed.  Can I get it opened again?



Congratulations!!! You must be so excited!!!!

Just PM OhMari with the link and she will move it back to current TRs.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

MomTo4+more said:


> I haven't been on in a long time because there has been too much drama in our family.
> 
> I have good news though!  Michelle is coming back home!!!!  After ten weeks of waiting, I have the expanded capacity license I needed from DCFS.  I pick her up in the morning just before her 2nd birthday.  I am nearly in shock and so very excited!
> 
> I went to post this on Deyki's TR, but it appears to be closed.  Can I get it opened again?



 That is great to hear!!!


----------



## Momofwishkid

MomTo4+more said:


> I haven't been on in a long time because there has been too much drama in our family.
> 
> I have good news though!  Michelle is coming back home!!!!  After ten weeks of waiting, I have the expanded capacity license I needed from DCFS.  I pick her up in the morning just before her 2nd birthday.  I am nearly in shock and so very excited!
> 
> I went to post this on Deyki's TR, but it appears to be closed.  Can I get it opened again?



 Congrats!! I cant imagine how excited and happy you are.


----------



## myasma

MomTo4+more said:


> I haven't been on in a long time because there has been too much drama in our family.
> 
> I have good news though!  Michelle is coming back home!!!!  After ten weeks of waiting, I have the expanded capacity license I needed from DCFS.  I pick her up in the morning just before her 2nd birthday.  I am nearly in shock and so very excited!
> 
> I went to post this on Deyki's TR, but it appears to be closed.  Can I get it opened again?



Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## myasma

Quick question, if I wanted to send a family a gift while they are at GKTW, how would I go about it?


----------



## Thumper321

myasma said:


> Quick question, if I wanted to send a family a gift while they are at GKTW, how would I go about it?



According to the packet I just got, you would send it to:

Child's Name / Arrival Date
c/o Give Kids the World
210 Bass Road
Kissimmee, FL  34746

Hope this helps!


----------



## myasma

Thumper321 said:


> According to the packet I just got, you would send it to:
> 
> Child's Name / Arrival Date
> c/o Give Kids the World
> 210 Bass Road
> Kissimmee, FL  34746
> 
> Hope this helps!



Ok. Thanks it helps alot.


----------



## pouty_tink

I have been a member of the DIS for quite afew years and have gotten such useful information from fellow DIS'ers. 

In September of 2009, my 3 year old DD was diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor which was cancerous, and is currently undergoing chemo. She was recently referred to our Wish organization called Dream Come True, and so we are planning an Sept/October wish trip. I certainly need to and look forward to reading all the past and current wish trip reports for even more useful information.


----------



## Wee Annie

pouty_tink said:


> In September of 2009, my 3 year old DD was diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor which was cancerous, and is currently undergoing chemo. She was recently referred to our Wish organization called Dream Come True, and so we are planning an Sept/October wish trip. I certainly need to and look forward to reading all the past and current wish trip reports for even more useful information.



So sorry to hear about your daughter.  Hope she is handling the chemo okay.  My youngest daughter (3) is currently in treatment for leukemia (OT date of 2/2011) so I can relate. We will be going to GKTW in April! We are so excited!  This is an invaluable resource for Wish trips -- we have already learned so much, and are just now beginning to plan, with two months to go!  Welcome!

Ann


----------



## myasma

pouty_tink said:


> I have been a member of the DIS for quite afew years and have gotten such useful information from fellow DIS'ers.
> 
> In September of 2009, my 3 year old DD was diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor which was cancerous, and is currently undergoing chemo. She was recently referred to our Wish organization called Dream Come True, and so we are planning an Sept/October wish trip. I certainly need to and look forward to reading all the past and current wish trip reports for even more useful information.



Sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope she will complete treatment with little to no side effect and that she will conquer her cancer.


----------



## that's nice

pouty_tink said:


> I have been a member of the DIS for quite afew years and have gotten such useful information from fellow DIS'ers.
> 
> In September of 2009, my 3 year old DD was diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor which was cancerous, and is currently undergoing chemo. She was recently referred to our Wish organization called Dream Come True, and so we are planning an Sept/October wish trip. I certainly need to and look forward to reading all the past and current wish trip reports for even more useful information.



I'm sorry to hear about your DD. My daughter was also diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor in March 2007. It was discovered during her 1 year well visit. She had a nephrectomy and 6 months of chemo. We had many trips to the ER for fevers and she still goes to CCMC (CT Chilldrens Medical Center) every 3 months for counts, ultrasounds, and x-rays. 

If you have questions on Wish trips this is the place to be. There are so many people here that are going on Wish trips or have already gone. If you start a PTR let us know so we can help you plan!


----------



## maroo

hi guys!

we got a lot of snow today.  

but i did something stupid and fell - hard.  i am unable to use my right hand to type.  so no caps for me right now.

poutytink - welcome!!!!!!!!

i will ck back later just wanted to tell u i am still here!


----------



## pouty_tink

that's nice said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your DD. My daughter was also diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor in March 2007. It was discovered during her 1 year well visit. She had a nephrectomy and 6 months of chemo. We had many trips to the ER for fevers and she still goes to CCMC (CT Chilldrens Medical Center) every 3 months for counts, ultrasounds, and x-rays.
> 
> If you have questions on Wish trips this is the place to be. There are so many people here that are going on Wish trips or have already gone. If you start a PTR let us know so we can help you plan!



My DD was diagnosed one week exactly after her 3rd birthday. They found the tumor at her well visit (3 yr) also, she never displayed any signs of anything being wrong. Was never sick, never complained of pain it didnt even protude out of her abdomen. The dr felt around her abdomen and questioned if she was having regular bowel movements. He sent us for a Xray which we immediately took her for that evening. By 9am the following morning they called and told us we needed to get her to the hospital for an immediate ultra sound but wouldnt tell us anything more. They scheduled her for 230 that afternoon. The U/S tech acted a bit strange, and went for a Dr who then told us we needed to wait in the waiting room for our pediatrician to call us on the house phone. At that point brought us to his office and then sent her to a different hospital as an inpatient. By now its 630 pm and we still know nothing. They took her for a CT scan and by 130 AM we were told the dreaded news. She would need surgery to remove her right kidney which was engulfed by this 2 lbs tumor. I had never even heard of a Wilms tumor before. She also has undergone chemo for the 6 months, and actually has her final treatment on Monday Feb, 15th. But also has to undergo the counts and ultrasounds and xrays every 3. 
I've never done a PTR, but im looking forward to doing one, as I want this trip to be absolutely perfect in every way for her!! I thank you for the offer of helping me plan, im so excited.  She has had so much to adjust to in such a short time, becoming a big sister for the first time, and the cancer...its been very stressful on her and the family.


----------



## maroo

pouty_tink said:


> My DD was diagnosed one week exactly after her 3rd birthday. They found the tumor at her well visit (3 yr) also, she never displayed any signs of anything being wrong. Was never sick, never complained of pain it didnt even protude out of her abdomen. The dr felt around her abdomen and questioned if she was having regular bowel movements. He sent us for a Xray which we immediately took her for that evening. By 9am the following morning they called and told us we needed to get her to the hospital for an immediate ultra sound but wouldnt tell us anything more. They scheduled her for 230 that afternoon. The U/S tech acted a bit strange, and went for a Dr who then told us we needed to wait in the waiting room for our pediatrician to call us on the house phone. At that point brought us to his office and then sent her to a different hospital as an inpatient. By now its 630 pm and we still know nothing. They took her for a CT scan and by 130 AM we were told the dreaded news. She would need surgery to remove her right kidney which was engulfed by this 2 lbs tumor. I had never even heard of a Wilms tumor before. She also has undergone chemo for the 6 months, and actually has her final treatment on Monday Feb, 15th. But also has to undergo the counts and ultrasounds and xrays every 3.
> I've never done a PTR, but im looking forward to doing one, as I want this trip to be absolutely perfect in every way for her!! I thank you for the offer of helping me plan, im so excited.  She has had so much to adjust to in such a short time, becoming a big sister for the first time, and the cancer...its been very stressful on her and the family.



bless your heart!  

i am very thankful that your primary care doctor did a through exam on her and was able to essentially find it with just good technique in doing a good exam - very impressive!  

sorry that you qualify for a wish trip at all, but glad that you have found us - we can't wait to help you plan.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Thank goodness she's almost done with treatment! You definitely found the right place. I look forward to getting to know your family.


----------



## that's nice

pouty_tink said:


> My DD was diagnosed one week exactly after her 3rd birthday. They found the tumor at her well visit (3 yr) also, she never displayed any signs of anything being wrong. Was never sick, never complained of pain it didnt even protude out of her abdomen. The dr felt around her abdomen and questioned if she was having regular bowel movements. He sent us for a Xray which we immediately took her for that evening. By 9am the following morning they called and told us we needed to get her to the hospital for an immediate ultra sound but wouldnt tell us anything more. They scheduled her for 230 that afternoon. The U/S tech acted a bit strange, and went for a Dr who then told us we needed to wait in the waiting room for our pediatrician to call us on the house phone. At that point brought us to his office and then sent her to a different hospital as an inpatient. By now its 630 pm and we still know nothing. They took her for a CT scan and by 130 AM we were told the dreaded news. She would need surgery to remove her right kidney which was engulfed by this 2 lbs tumor. I had never even heard of a Wilms tumor before. She also has undergone chemo for the 6 months, and actually has her final treatment on Monday Feb, 15th. But also has to undergo the counts and ultrasounds and xrays every 3.
> I've never done a PTR, but im looking forward to doing one, as I want this trip to be absolutely perfect in every way for her!! I thank you for the offer of helping me plan, im so excited.  She has had so much to adjust to in such a short time, becoming a big sister for the first time, and the cancer...its been very stressful on her and the family.



First off hurray for the final chemo on Monday! Bring a camera and document it. It is such a great accomplishment! One thing I wish we did more of was to take pictures so when our DD grows up she can see what she had to got through.

You have a great doctor. Finding that tumor is the best thing that could of happened to you daughter. My daughters surgeon was shocked that our pediatrician even found our daughters tumor. He told us he could barely feel it before the surgery and he knew it was there.

The way you described how everything happened with your daughter is practically the same way it happened with ours. From the day our pediatrician felt the mass till surgery was 5 days. Our normal life was turned upside down. We are blessed that we had great doctors and support through everything.

My DD was just recently granted a Wish through Make A Wish and by the looks of it we will be going to WDW in December. We wanted to wait a bit to apply to Make A Wish until she was a little older.

We'll be waiting for you to start your PTR!!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Maroo - hope you didn't break your arm, Babe!  If you have any question at all, please get it checked out!!!!

Welcome, poutyTink!


----------



## casper_jj11

pouty_tink said:


> My DD was diagnosed one week exactly after her 3rd birthday. They found the tumor at her well visit (3 yr) also, she never displayed any signs of anything being wrong. Was never sick, never complained of pain it didnt even protude out of her abdomen. The dr felt around her abdomen and questioned if she was having regular bowel movements. He sent us for a Xray which we immediately took her for that evening. By 9am the following morning they called and told us we needed to get her to the hospital for an immediate ultra sound but wouldnt tell us anything more. They scheduled her for 230 that afternoon. The U/S tech acted a bit strange, and went for a Dr who then told us we needed to wait in the waiting room for our pediatrician to call us on the house phone. At that point brought us to his office and then sent her to a different hospital as an inpatient. By now its 630 pm and we still know nothing. They took her for a CT scan and by 130 AM we were told the dreaded news. She would need surgery to remove her right kidney which was engulfed by this 2 lbs tumor. I had never even heard of a Wilms tumor before. She also has undergone chemo for the 6 months, and actually has her final treatment on Monday Feb, 15th. But also has to undergo the counts and ultrasounds and xrays every 3.
> I've never done a PTR, but im looking forward to doing one, as I want this trip to be absolutely perfect in every way for her!! I thank you for the offer of helping me plan, im so excited.  She has had so much to adjust to in such a short time, becoming a big sister for the first time, and the cancer...its been very stressful on her and the family.



I'm pretty new here too. Isn't it amazing how a 'normal' life can be completely turned upside down in just one day. DD was diagnosed with neuroblastoma just after her 1st bday. She had surgery to remove her left adrenal gland which was overtaken by the tumor. She still regularly goes to her oncologist for testing and followup.  She will be goign on her Wish trip in August but I'm waiting for dates before I start my first ptr. This forum has been wonderful for finding out information about the wish trip. Everyone has been great and has answered every question I've had, no matter how simple. Welcome!


----------



## billwendy

pouty_tink said:


> My DD was diagnosed one week exactly after her 3rd birthday. They found the tumor at her well visit (3 yr) also, she never displayed any signs of anything being wrong. Was never sick, never complained of pain it didnt even protude out of her abdomen. The dr felt around her abdomen and questioned if she was having regular bowel movements. He sent us for a Xray which we immediately took her for that evening. By 9am the following morning they called and told us we needed to get her to the hospital for an immediate ultra sound but wouldnt tell us anything more. They scheduled her for 230 that afternoon. The U/S tech acted a bit strange, and went for a Dr who then told us we needed to wait in the waiting room for our pediatrician to call us on the house phone. At that point brought us to his office and then sent her to a different hospital as an inpatient. By now its 630 pm and we still know nothing. They took her for a CT scan and by 130 AM we were told the dreaded news. She would need surgery to remove her right kidney which was engulfed by this 2 lbs tumor. I had never even heard of a Wilms tumor before. She also has undergone chemo for the 6 months, and actually has her final treatment on Monday Feb, 15th. But also has to undergo the counts and ultrasounds and xrays every 3.
> I've never done a PTR, but im looking forward to doing one, as I want this trip to be absolutely perfect in every way for her!! I thank you for the offer of helping me plan, im so excited.  She has had so much to adjust to in such a short time, becoming a big sister for the first time, and the cancer...its been very stressful on her and the family.



Hugs and prayers to you!! Last treatments are AWESOME!!! We went througha similar experience with my nephew, Daniel - same kind of thing, although he did have a headache, but pretty much went from primary care doc to ER to ICU to Surgery all within like 3 days!! Im so happy he is able to put this behind him and enjoy his trip as well!! Kids are just so resilliant, arent they!!


----------



## alaskanabbott

I've been reading everyones PTR's and I want to do one with my son James who was given a wish to go to WDW. I posted a thread...but I don't think it ended up in the right place, how do I make a PTR for him in the correct spot?


----------



## myasma

You make your PTR in the regular PTR thread and then post here and Maroo will add you to the wishtrippers thread. (Think this is correct.) May take a couple of days but untill then Welcome and feel free to join in the conversation.


----------



## alaskanabbott

yay! Thank-You! We are all so excited, so fun to read about every's plans!


----------



## Momofwishkid

alaskanabbott said:


> yay! Thank-You! We are all so excited, so fun to read about every's plans!



I see you found the right spot!  Cant wait to follow along.


----------



## alaskanabbott

It's a little confusing, but I'm starting to figure it out! I can't wait to start our PTR! Plus, since James can only handle a half day of school, it wil give him somthing fun to do with me in the afternoon.


----------



## Wee Annie

I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).  

I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)

Ann


----------



## livndisney

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



I am so happy you got good news!!!!!
Let the planning begin!!!!!

and just to help get you in the Mickey mood


----------



## myasma

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



I was so happy to hear the news when I read it on your caringbridge. There are literally tears welling up in my eyes as I know firsthand what you have been through and what a great relief NED brings. I know Elke has been through alot but I want to personally say well done to you. We as Cancer moms found ourselves literally pushed into a battle for our children's lives and to be able to say we beat Cancer is the best feeling in the world. Again Congratulations!!! Your MAW trip is now truly a celebration.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



HURRAYYYYYYY!!!!! So awesome!!!

I can only imagine how your life changed in a day. Our changes came more slowly as the realization sank in. We still have no primary diagnosis, which after years of frustration we are finally okay with. I'm sure that abnormal test was so scary, but I'm so happy that the newest test is clear! 

So how about doing an itsy bitsy teeny weeny PTR?  I'm evil, I know. If you do, you'll get addicted, but it would be fun to "meet" you guys before we go.


----------



## dmbfan

Tomorrow is the day..


We have a 6:15am flight in the am to Disney...We are staying at Port Olreans French Quaters and we just can not wait.

Packing is tough with all his medical stuff, and 97% of it will be sent down via UPS tomorrow.

Wed night from 5-9pm we will be volunteering at Give Kids The World, we will be in the Castle of Miracles....so if anyone will be there on Wed...please come by and see us...Jake is so super excitied...My husband and I were both saying, we just have to make sure we cry BEFORE we get out of the car and not when walk thru the doors....

Hope everyone has a wonderful week...and I will be sure to share our trip when we come back....


----------



## yinyanggirls

Yahoooooo! Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## yinyanggirls

alaskanabbott said:


> I've been reading everyones PTR's and I want to do one with my son James who was given a wish to go to WDW. I posted a thread...but I don't think it ended up in the right place, how do I make a PTR for him in the correct spot?



Also, regardless of where your thread is at the moment, you can add the link to your signature. Find your thread, right click on it and copy the link. Then go to the tab "quick links" on the top bar and click on Edit Signature. Then create a signature and paste the link in there. Every time you post on any thread it will show that link and people will find you.


----------



## Mtopher4

subscribing


----------



## Momofwishkid

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



  I am soo happy to hear this! Now for the planning to begin.


----------



## Momofwishkid

dmbfan said:


> Tomorrow is the day..
> 
> 
> We have a 6:15am flight in the am to Disney...We are staying at Port Olreans French Quaters and we just can not wait.
> 
> Packing is tough with all his medical stuff, and 97% of it will be sent down via UPS tomorrow.
> 
> Wed night from 5-9pm we will be volunteering at Give Kids The World, we will be in the Castle of Miracles....so if anyone will be there on Wed...please come by and see us...Jake is so super excitied...My husband and I were both saying, we just have to make sure we cry BEFORE we get out of the car and not when walk thru the doors....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week...and I will be sure to share our trip when we come back....



 HAve a great trip! Dont worry about the crying Im sure they see tons of it


----------



## Wee Annie

Thanks everyone for the good wishes!  The other "good news" is that Elke is not going to be on high dose steroid pulses in April, when we go.  She was taken off them in December because they were causing necrosis (bone death) in her right femur (she can't run, and needs assistance to do stairs, etc), and they have decided not to restart them until at least May.  So that's one less med to take with us/have her on (she's on daily chemo until 2/2011).

I made a bunch of ADRs way back when, just to have them, and haven't looked at them since, and don't even have a list anywhere.  So I will have to retrieve them somehow and see what we have to work with.  I do know we are supposed to eat lunch at CRT around the same time as you, Melissa, on 4/19! 

Dmbfan: have a GREAT time!!!

Ann


----------



## LindaBabe

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



That's GREAT NEWS!  YEAAAAAAAA!


----------



## noahsketomom

Ann ---  AWESOME NEWS!!!  
So happy to hear the amazing news and I look forwarding to following your planning!  WE are going in april too --- 7th through the 13th.

Dmbfan -- have a GREAT trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it!  Safe travels!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Bless your heart! I am so happy to hear this wonderful news!!I totally understand not letting yourself plan until the news came back.  Have fun planning your trip and enjoy sweetie!!





Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

YAY!! Hope you had a great flight hun! Have a wonderful trip and dont forget to post all the details when ya get back!! 






dmbfan said:


> Tomorrow is the day..
> 
> 
> We have a 6:15am flight in the am to Disney...We are staying at Port Olreans French Quaters and we just can not wait.
> 
> Packing is tough with all his medical stuff, and 97% of it will be sent down via UPS tomorrow.
> 
> Wed night from 5-9pm we will be volunteering at Give Kids The World, we will be in the Castle of Miracles....so if anyone will be there on Wed...please come by and see us...Jake is so super excitied...My husband and I were both saying, we just have to make sure we cry BEFORE we get out of the car and not when walk thru the doors....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week...and I will be sure to share our trip when we come back....


----------



## alaskanabbott

q


----------



## alaskanabbott

Hi, My name is Amber...I saw you guys still have no primary DX...just wanted to hive big cyber-space ((((hugs)))), we have no DX for our son either, and honestly, I think sometimes THAT is the hardest part of his illness.


----------



## jen-y

We are having some family meet us there, but we have agreed it is best not to expect to spend 24/7 together.  My son will love getting to ride some rides with his cousins, but there will be times when we will want to be alone, so I think it would work if there is some agreed upon balance.


----------



## jen-y

Ok.  Why am I panicing about Nicky's wish trip.  What does CTR and ADR stand for???  Do we need to make our own dinner/show reservations or does Make a Wish do that?
We have family and friends that want to meet us down there, but they can't book their trip till we have our dates for sure and it sounds like that takes a while to get approved.  Panicing.


----------



## Momofwishkid

jen-y said:


> Ok.  Why am I panicing about Nicky's wish trip.  What does CTR and ADR stand for???  Do we need to make our own dinner/show reservations or does Make a Wish do that?
> We have family and friends that want to meet us down there, but they can't book their trip till we have our dates for sure and it sounds like that takes a while to get approved.  Panicing.



Hi! I think we all get to a point of panicking about trying to make it all perfect. Try not to stress it will all be perfect. CRT is Cinderella's Royal Table (or meal at the castle)  ADR's are reservations. For the most part you make your own ADR's but I have heard of many chapters doing one "extra" thing if it's requested.


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> yay! Thank-You! We are all so excited, so fun to read about every's plans!



Once you get your pre-trip report started, let me know and I can come find it and post a link here.  

I am not on as much these days...so it may take a day or so...but I will get there!



alaskanabbott said:


> It's a little confusing, but I'm starting to figure it out! I can't wait to start our PTR! Plus, since James can only handle a half day of school, it wil give him somthing fun to do with me in the afternoon.



  That will be fun for ALL of us!! 



Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



That is AWESOME news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now you can plan, plan, plan!  



dmbfan said:


> Tomorrow is the day..
> 
> We have a 6:15am flight in the am to Disney...We are staying at Port Olreans French Quaters and we just can not wait.
> 
> Packing is tough with all his medical stuff, and 97% of it will be sent down via UPS tomorrow.
> 
> Wed night from 5-9pm we will be volunteering at Give Kids The World, we will be in the Castle of Miracles....so if anyone will be there on Wed...please come by and see us...Jake is so super excitied...My husband and I were both saying, we just have to make sure we cry BEFORE we get out of the car and not when walk thru the doors....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week...and I will be sure to share our trip when we come back....



Woo Hoo!!!  Have a GREAT time! 



Mtopher4 said:


> subscribing



 to the Wish Trippers thread!  I have not read the start of your pre-trip report yet, but will head over there shortly!  



jen-y said:


> We are having some family meet us there, but we have agreed it is best not to expect to spend 24/7 together.  My son will love getting to ride some rides with his cousins, but there will be times when we will want to be alone, so I think it would work if there is some agreed upon balance.



This is a great way to do it!  Balance is everything when dealing with extended family.  



jen-y said:


> Ok.  Why am I panicing about Nicky's wish trip.  What does CTR and ADR stand for???  Do we need to make our own dinner/show reservations or does Make a Wish do that?
> We have family and friends that want to meet us down there, but they can't book their trip till we have our dates for sure and it sounds like that takes a while to get approved.  Panicing.




Bless your heart! Please don't panic.

You have logged on to a website that is ALL about planning.  And we have a BUNCH of acronyms about all kinds of things that will sound like a foreign language at first.  

Remember these few things...

*  Not everyone plans!  You can go with NO reservations, NO plans and NO IDEA what you are doing and have a GREAT time!  Make a Wish and Give Kids the World are wonderful organizations and will do their very best to make sure you have a great time.  In some ways, this may be a more relaxed way to do it!

* If you want to plan - you have found the right place.  The DIS is a BIG website with a lot of information - more information than you can possibly read before your trip.  And frankly...some posters on the DIS can be a little harsh.  I think here, on this thread, you will find many very kind people that will answer ANY questions...

*  If you are confused about something, feel free to just ask.  We will explain everything you want to know. 


CRT = Cinderella's Royal Table  This is the restaurant that is inside the castle.  For some families, this is a MUST DO - something they really have to do because their child really wants to do it...and it does require reservations.  Your chapter can handle that or you can reserve it, either way.

ADR = Reservation (Advance Dining Reservation to be exact)...

The number to call for a reservation is 407-WDW-DINE.  They can help you plan out restaurants.


If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to post them here! We will be glad to answer them!  But please don't panic.


----------



## maroo

We have a new pretrip report!  For those of you guys that have not found it yet...


Ashley's Pre-Trip report:

http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35407954&posted=1#post35407954


----------



## Mtopher4

Thank you so much Maroo   I will FORSURE Post everything about our MAW Cruise when we return.. now if only they would pick one of the dates


----------



## Mtopher4

Ann.. That is the Best news EVER!!!!!!!


I am so happy for you and yur family


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> We have a new pretrip report!  For those of you guys that have not found it yet...
> 
> 
> Ashley's Pre-Trip report:
> 
> http://http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35407954&posted=1#post35407954


How do you start a pre trip report?


----------



## that's nice

Wee Annie said:


> She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!!
> Ann


This is great news!!!!!!! 

So happy for you!



jen-y said:


> Ok.  Why am I panicing about Nicky's wish trip.  What does CTR and ADR stand for???  Do we need to make our own dinner/show reservations or does Make a Wish do that?
> We have family and friends that want to meet us down there, but they can't book their trip till we have our dates for sure and it sounds like that takes a while to get approved.  Panicing.





jen-y said:


> How do you start a pre trip report?



OK breathe in.... breathe out! OK your ready!!! 

I'm joking of course... you are in the right place! Every one here is so helpful... we will answer any questions and help you as much as possible. 

First off to start a PTR on the www.disboards.com  page look for the Disney Trip reports link (click), then near the top of the page you will see the pre-trip reports (click), near the top left you will see a tab for New Thread (click), and start your PTR!!!!


----------



## pouty_tink

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome. I have started my PTR but have not yet posted it here on the boards because with a 6 month old, im workin a bit slowly. But I just wanted to say again thanks, and i look forward to getting to know all of you as well.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wee Annie said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes!  The other "good news" is that Elke is not going to be on high dose steroid pulses in April, when we go.  She was taken off them in December because they were causing necrosis (bone death) in her right femur (she can't run, and needs assistance to do stairs, etc), and they have decided not to restart them until at least May.  So that's one less med to take with us/have her on (she's on daily chemo until 2/2011).
> 
> I made a bunch of ADRs way back when, just to have them, and haven't looked at them since, and don't even have a list anywhere.  So I will have to retrieve them somehow and see what we have to work with.  I do know we are supposed to eat lunch at CRT around the same time as you, Melissa, on 4/19!
> 
> Dmbfan: have a GREAT time!!!
> 
> Ann



Well, I'm sorry that the drug is causing bone problems at all, but nice to know you have one less thing to worry about on the trip.

Yippee for a Princess lunch date! I saved the confirmation emails from Disney regarding the ADRs I've made. Did you save any of those? I'm sure if you call the number they can look it up by name/email or something. I'm planning to request a window table when we check in. I think the view will be neat (not sure if Phoebe will be able to see it but we should try!) and also it will make a nicer backdrop for photos with the royal gals. I know it's a not a portrait session but I can't stifle the photographer in me that wants the background clear of distractions. 



alaskanabbott said:


> Hi, My name is Amber...I saw you guys still have no primary DX...just wanted to hive big cyber-space ((((hugs)))), we have no DX for our son either, and honestly, I think sometimes THAT is the hardest part of his illness.



Hi Amber! Not having a name or knowing what to expect in the future was a really hard part for us in the beginning. We both did some grieving around her first year because it took that long for the reality to settle in, even though we still knew nothing of what the future held. With more time under our belts I feel more comfortable not knowing the future. I know my daughter and I know that whatever comes along is going to be okay. I do wish we could compare with others and have that feeling of what to expect but we've finally adapted to being without it. 



jen-y said:


> Ok.  Why am I panicing about Nicky's wish trip.  What does CTR and ADR stand for???  Do we need to make our own dinner/show reservations or does Make a Wish do that?
> We have family and friends that want to meet us down there, but they can't book their trip till we have our dates for sure and it sounds like that takes a while to get approved.  Panicing.



I just wanted to make a note here that the ADRs in general are just "priority" seating, not necessarily a traditional reservation. You may still have to wait a little while to get a table. I believe it is the pre-paid meals that are actual reservations.


----------



## kellyw8863

Wee Annie said:


> I feel like I'm going to cry.  As many of you know, we are scheduled to go on our MAW trip to GKTW on 4/17, but I haven't allowed myself to truly plan because we have been so scared that my daughter (3) had relapsed in her central nervous system (she has leukemia).  She had a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) today, and her CSF was NORMAL!!!!!  No leukemia blasts!!!! (She had an abnormal one the day before Thanksgiving, a year to the day she was diagnosed-- NOT a good day for us!).
> 
> I am absolutely wiped from holding the stress of all this inside, but once I get some rest, it's time to really start planning!!!  Yay!!!!!!  (Although the chemo she got today may make sleep an elusive dream for us this week....  But nonetheless, I'm so happy I could cry!)
> 
> Ann



  I'm so happy for you guys!  Plan away!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to pop on and say  to all the newcomers to the thread!


----------



## jen-y

I posted my PTR 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35468134#post35468134
but I am not sure where it is out there?????   
(lol) I am not computer literate or experienced with DisBoard.
Also, I wanted to attach some pictures to my report, but under posting rules it says may not post attachments.  Help please


----------



## Momofwishkid

jen-y said:


> I posted my PTR
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35468134#post35468134
> but I am not sure where it is out there?????
> (lol) I am not computer literate or experienced with DisBoard.
> Also, I wanted to attach some pictures to my report, but under posting rules it says may not post attachments.  Help please



Hi Jen, Im going to check out your PTR right now just wanted to say you cant post pics until you have 10 posts written. There is a link on the first page of this thread just for posting those 10 posts. Your PTR should be under the main PTR category but Maroo will put your link here so we can all find you. You can also subscribe to the PTR's you want to follow so it's easier to find them.


----------



## Mtopher4

Jen.. just posted on your PTR


----------



## Thumper321

As most of you know, Aidan's wish trip is coming up quickly!  We will be in Orlando the first week of March!  If you have a trip coming up and would like for me to send a postcard from Disney, let me know.  PM me with your kid(s) name(s), age(s), address, and trip date.  Also, if your child has a favorite character, let me know and I'll try to get a card with their favorite.  No promises, but I'll try.  I can only do about 8 cards, so I will send them to the first ones to PM me.


----------



## alaskanabbott

I have a question for you guys.
My father who is very close to our family and is James' caregiver when we need respite or date night, etc, wants to pay his way to come with us. I think having another adult would be super, and he is so much apart of James' day to day life it is kind of second nature for him to be there. Do you know GKTW stance on this? Would he be able to saty in the room with us? He is happy to pay for his own park tickets, flight, food whatever.


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> My father who is very close to our family and is James' caregiver when we need respite or date night, etc, wants to pay his way to come with us. I think having another adult would be super, and he is so much apart of James' day to day life it is kind of second nature for him to be there. Do you know GKTW stance on this? Would he be able to saty in the room with us? He is happy to pay for his own park tickets, flight, food whatever.




There are two ways that MAW and GKTW handle this...

The first is to approve him as an official part of your wish.  This is fairly rare and usually occurs if you have several medically needy children or a lot of young children, but each state is different and your state may let him go as an official person! 

GKTW allows 7 people in each Villa...since you have 7 (right??) then GKTW would not allow him to stay with you guys.  If you had fewer than 7, then GKTW generally allows an extra person to stay (generally) in the villa with the family.  

But the person would be responsible for tickets, etc.


----------



## alaskanabbott

maroo said:


> GKTW allows 7 people in each Villa...since you have 7 (right??) then GKTW would not allow him to stay with you guys.  If you had fewer than 7, then GKTW generally allows an extra person to stay (generally) in the villa with the family.
> 
> But the person would be responsible for tickets, etc.



Well we actually have 8 people, My hubby and I and our 6 kids...no babies, all KIDS...

Oh and did I send you a message with the link to my PTR today..I swear I can't remember!


----------



## yinyanggirls

From other TR's I've read it seems like it is up to your MAW people to decide if anyone else can go. With 6 kids (even if they are "big" kids) I can imagine another adult would be helpful. If GKTW doesn't have room for 8 or 9 in one villa, then MAW could get a couple of adjoining rooms on site at Disney, I assume. It would all be based on whether or not they approve him to be an official guest or not. If he wants to go unofficially, that's totally up to you, but he'd be on his own for hotels, etc.


----------



## Maryrn11168

It has been a while since I posted!!  Hope everyone is well, I have tried to catch up on the thread!!
I started a trip report...not sure how to set up the link!!  I think this is it 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2373547&referrerid=172109

guess not!!  I will try to figure it out and I'll be back!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

Maryrn11168 said:


> It has been a while since I posted!!  Hope everyone is well, I have tried to catch up on the thread!!
> I started a trip report...not sure how to set up the link!!  I think this is it
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2373547&referrerid=172109
> 
> guess not!!  I will try to figure it out and I'll be back!!



It did work!!  I will try to keep it up to date and add some pictures!!


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> Well we actually have 8 people, My hubby and I and our 6 kids...no babies, all KIDS...
> 
> Oh and did I send you a message with the link to my PTR today..I swear I can't remember!





Edited to Add:  Are you going with Make a Wish??  Or another organization?  If it is not MAW...?  Then I don't know how they would handle all of this??

Since you already have eight people, GKTW has been known to assign you TWO villas.  So...there would be plenty of room.  They won't make any of the official MAW approved guests stay at a different place.

However, it is up to them if they allow an extra person to stay onsite.

I have seen multiple trips where they have allowed folks to stay onsite (this has included a set of grandparents, aunts, family friends) and I don't really remember one where they haven't...except in cases where the villa was full with 7 people and they could not add more.  But since you will have two villas - you should be good to go.

Then it is up to MAW whether to make him an official part of the wish.

If you had 6 younger kids, I think it would be likely they would approve him...but since you have older kids (that can theoretically be on their own) then they may not count toward the "kid" number and may even be counted as "adults"...anyone over 9 is an adult at Disney anyway.  

I was allowed to accompany Lauren's family as an official part of their wish - I am more of a family friend than anything else - but several factors made that a necessity...They have other medical needs in the family, they never travel without me (or another CNA if I can't go) because of the other medical needs, and I was an official CNA approved by Medicaid to meet Lauren's needs.  Not sure which of those things allowed me to go, but MAW did pay for all of my expenses and I was an official part of their wish.  They only have 2 children, but their other child has medical issues, her father is a severe brittle diabetic and Lauren is a quadraplegic that requires a lot of care. 

Each state is different.  I know that can be frustrating, but I completely understand it because they each have their own board of directors, separate budget considerations and are independent of each other - so each of them have different policies.  Money also plays a role - if they are tight, they may be less likely to approve an extra person if the need is not clearly established.

There have been issues with children in the process of adopting going with the family, too, with a few states.


----------



## pacrosby

Hey guys..............

I know that at least maroo and Melissa can answer this question (since they do it themselves) and I'm sure they're not the only ones.  I need some technical help here.

How do you post your link without actually writing out the whole "http://www................" ?  

Alas I've come oh so far and yet still have so very much to learn


----------



## jen-y

Thanks for the help.  Wow! your trip is coming up soon


----------



## jen-y

Help.  I have 23 posts, and it still says I may not add attachments on my PTR??


----------



## Mtopher4

Just popping in to say hi 


alaskanabbott .. I hope they approve him


----------



## alaskanabbott

Mtopher4 said:


> alaskanabbott .. I hope they approve him



They've already done sooo much, I'm reluctant to ask for anything else...


----------



## Mtopher4

Awww


----------



## maroo

pacrosby said:


> Hey guys..............
> 
> I know that at least maroo and Melissa can answer this question (since they do it themselves) and I'm sure they're not the only ones.  I need some technical help here.
> 
> How do you post your link without actually writing out the whole "http://www................" ?
> 
> Alas I've come oh so far and yet still have so very much to learn



Looks like you figured it out???  Did you?  Put it in your signature?   If not...you have my phone number.  Call me.   I will be glad to talk you through it.  



jen-y said:


> Help.  I have 23 posts, and it still says I may not add attachments on my PTR??



?  I am not sure why this would be...Is it saying that you can't add pictures?  Is that the type of attachments you are looking for?



alaskanabbott said:


> They've already done sooo much, I'm reluctant to ask for anything else...



Oh, I totally feel you here...but really...ask.  Ask nicely (obviously) and let them know that you understand if they can't - but this is THE trip - you only get one.  So please don't be afraid to ask for him to be able to go with you guys.  

It helped Lauren's trip SOOOO much to have me there (it was not about me - but having that extra set of hands.)  Lauren ended up getting a virus and I ended up spending a lot of time with her at the resort while her brother and parents were able to still hang out some - which was helpful to all of them.  And it gave Lauren the ability to do all of the things she wanted to and not leave her brother out.  And even some time for her Mom and Dad.


----------



## yinyanggirls

When I am in the window where I can edit my signature, I type whatever words, font, color, etc I want on there (could say Snickerdoodle's trip to Disney) then highlight those words, click on the earth symbol just above the text window and it asks you for a web address. That is where you add your actual link and it will direct people to that link, but say whatever you want it to say. Make sense?


----------



## LindaBabe

Thumper321 said:


> As most of you know, Aidan's wish trip is coming up quickly!  We will be in Orlando the first week of March!  If you have a trip coming up and would like for me to send a postcard from Disney, let me know.  PM me with your kid(s) name(s), age(s), address, and trip date.  Also, if your child has a favorite character, let me know and I'll try to get a card with their favorite.  No promises, but I'll try.  I can only do about 8 cards, so I will send them to the first ones to PM me.



Thumper, the best place to get post cards with different characters is the Walmart at the corner of bass lake road, right by GKTW - they have a HUGE Disney section with all kinds of souvenirs, clothes, towels, lanyards, you name it - they've got it.  I was able to find some with pretty obscure characters there.

Have a GREAT TRIP!

PS to the person wanting to add a link - Do what the previous poster said as far as getting in

Then, in a second window, open your pretrip report, or whatever you want to link to - select the address up in the address bar - that is the http:// etc - click edit copy
Then go back to the previous window where you have your siggie open and click the world with the link - click on the http and Paste in what you just copied from the other window.   cick preview to make sure it works.  If it doesn't, you may see 2 of the http: thing.  just erase one of them.


----------



## kellyw8863

alaskanabbott said:


> They've already done sooo much, I'm reluctant to ask for anything else...



I hear ya, but the worst that can happen is that they say "no," right?  I just shot off an email to Ali's wish trip coordinator the other day asking if my husband's parents can stay in the villa with us, etc. and it really seemed like no big deal (we don't have an answer yet, but the fact that we were _asking_ seemed like no big deal).  It will be worth it, especially if they say "yes."


----------



## pacrosby

Thanx guys (Maroo, Melissa, and LindaBabe)...............I figured it out!

New question...............

I got my photopass px awhile back.  Now what?  LOL  I put the disc in my computer to view but how can copy them to photobucket so I can use them in my TR??????  I can't figure out how to upload them to my computer so I'm stumped.  I've been trying all sorts of things to no avail but I'm afraid I'm going to mess up dh's computer if I keep it up.

Any ideas???? Thanx


----------



## yinyanggirls

Pamela, There several ways to do it, and it can be pretty confusing until you get used to it. Thank you for spending the time to figure out so we can share your pics with you. 

Uploading to Photobucket should be the easier one to explain. Make sure the disc is inserted. Click on Upload my photos, Choose photos (or whatever the lingo is) and it should give you a choice of where to upload from. It may automatically open the most recent place you have uploaded from. If so look at the top or side of that window for choices (like desktop, computer, etc). Choose computer and then you should be able to choose the drive that the disc is in and the rest should be easy to figure out. 

To get them on your computer's hard drive - some programs have a popup window after you insert a disc in the drive and you can choose what do from there. Sometimes you have to pull up the start window, click on computer, find the drive and then open it that way before you can choose what to do with it.


----------



## pacrosby

yinyanggirls said:


> Pamela, There several ways to do it, and it can be pretty confusing until you get used to it. Thank you for spending the time to figure out so we can share your pics with you.
> 
> Uploading to Photobucket should be the easier one to explain. Make sure the disc is inserted. Click on Upload my photos, Choose photos (or whatever the lingo is) and it should give you a choice of where to upload from. It may automatically open the most recent place you have uploaded from. If so look at the top or side of that window for choices (like desktop, computer, etc). Choose computer and then you should be able to choose the drive that the disc is in and the rest should be easy to figure out.
> 
> To get them on your computer's hard drive - some programs have a popup window after you insert a disc in the drive and you can choose what do from there. Sometimes you have to pull up the start window, click on computer, find the drive and then open it that way before you can choose what to do with it.






UGH  How fast can you get here?????? 

I am without a clue.

I do routinely upload photos to photobucket that have alread been stored on our computer but I can't get the photopass px on the computer.  Right now I have the cd in and they appear under 'Digital Media' on 'My Computer'.  Once I remove the cd of course, they are gone.  I can not for the life of me figure out how to do this   And, sadly, alot of my photos I need to continue my TR are on the photopass.

Can you think of any other way to explain it (and remember my limitations please.....you're talking to someone who needs simple step by step instructions without any technical jargon


----------



## Maryrn11168

Maroo, thank you for adding our link to the 1st page!!!! I see you don't have our dates.   We are going on the Disney cruise!!  We sail March 27th-april 3rd on the Magic!!  36 days and counting!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

pacrosby said:


> Can you think of any other way to explain it (and remember my limitations please.....you're talking to someone who needs simple step by step instructions without any technical jargon



Put the cd in the drive.  If it starts to launch the automatic slide show, cancel it - try the escape key.

Then, go to my docs - pictures - on the file menu in the upper left menu bar, select new - when the folder appears, rename it photo pass photos.  Leave that folder open.

now go down to the start menu - click on my computer a list of your drives should open.  

Click on the one with the cd in it.  A list should drop down that lists the media thingy as well as several folders of numbers.  

Select one of the folders of numbers - it should open.  Select the whole column of numbers, right click  and select copy.  

Move your mouse to the file folder you created labeled photo pass photos.  Right click.  Select paste.  That should do it.


----------



## pacrosby

LindaBabe said:


> Put the cd in the drive.  If it starts to launch the automatic slide show, cancel it - try the escape key.
> 
> Then, go to my docs - pictures - on the file menu in the upper left menu bar, select new - when the folder appears, rename it photo pass photos.  Leave that folder open.
> 
> now go down to the start menu - click on my computer a list of your drives should open.
> 
> Click on the one with the cd in it.  A list should drop down that lists the media thingy as well as several folders of numbers.
> 
> Select one of the folders of numbers - it should open.  Select the whole column of numbers, right click  and select copy.
> 
> Move your mouse to the file folder you created labeled photo pass photos.  Right click.  Select paste.  That should do it.





Thank you so much for your help.  I had posted the question somewhere else and had a response that allowed me to 'save' select px but your instructions will allow me to create a whole new folder which is really what I wanted to do.

Much appreciated


----------



## alaskanabbott

SOOOO GKTW offered us a van, but neither my hubby or I feel like we could drive in Orlando. Hubby was born and raised in a town with two stop lights and 2000 people...the next closest town? 1 1/2 hour drive, that's MY town  with about 8 stop lights  and 6000 people. If we get really crazy we go to Anchorage, 3 1/2 hours away, and is the next town over, and I drive. So we asked if we needed a van and our guy said that GKTW will drive us to all the parks and back. But I've been reading (all day and night) others tr's and am thinking maybe he was wrong? Will we need a van? We want to go to WDW, and Sea World...maybe US. We plan on lunches in the parks and "home" for dinners.
Oh another ??...what time do they stop serving dinner at GKTW?

BTW how do you completly delete a post? I just accidently posted this on a PTR instead of here


----------



## yinyanggirls

alaskanabbott said:


> SOOOO GKTW offered us a van, but neither my hubby or I feel like we could drive in Orlando. Hubby was born and raised in a town with two stop lights and 2000 people...the next closest town? 1 1/2 hour drive, that's MY town  with about 8 stop lights  and 6000 people. If we get really crazy we go to Anchorage, 3 1/2 hours away, and is the next town over, and I drive. So we asked if we needed a van and our guy said that GKTW will drive us to all the parks and back. But I've been reading (all day and night) others tr's and am thinking maybe he was wrong? Will we need a van? We want to go to WDW, and Sea World...maybe US. We plan on lunches in the parks and "home" for dinners.
> Oh another ??...what time do they stop serving dinner at GKTW?
> 
> BTW how do you completly delete a post? I just accidently posted this on a PTR instead of here



I think if you are the author of a post you can edit it, no matter where it is posted. So go back to the PTR where you posted this, click edit, then write, oops, or whatever you want, and it will change what others will read there.


----------



## alaskanabbott

hi just doing some planning. Can you do both US and IOA on the same day?


----------



## LindaBabe

alaskanabbott said:


> SOOOO GKTW offered us a van, but neither my hubby or I feel like we could drive in Orlando. Hubby was born and raised in a town with two stop lights and 2000 people...the next closest town? 1 1/2 hour drive, that's MY town  with about 8 stop lights  and 6000 people. If we get really crazy we go to Anchorage, 3 1/2 hours away, and is the next town over, and I drive. So we asked if we needed a van and our guy said that GKTW will drive us to all the parks and back. But I've been reading (all day and night) others tr's and am thinking maybe he was wrong? Will we need a van? We want to go to WDW, and Sea World...maybe US. We plan on lunches in the parks and "home" for dinners.
> Oh another ??...what time do they stop serving dinner at GKTW?
> 
> BTW how do you completly delete a post? I just accidently posted this on a PTR instead of here




You will be MUCH better off if you take the van and drive yourselves.  It *IS* doable as long as you avoid the I4 at rush hour.

I had a discussion about that very topic last time I volunteered down there.  Apparently there is a shuttle that goes one way to somewhere at some time in the morning, but does  not return.  I thought that was odd.  Then if they have a volunteer available with a vehicle it's possible that they would be able to come and get you.  So, without a vehicle of your own, it appears that you might be spending quite a bit of time either at GKTW (which would not be a bad thing) or quite a bit of money on Taxis.

There ARE ways to get from GKTW to the various parks without a lot of stop lights, and you *will* get accustomed to driving there very quickly.  You'll be glad to have your freedom.  They have a driection sheet available for you, in fact, it may come in your welcome packet.


----------



## pacrosby

alaskanabbott said:


> hi just doing some planning. Can you do both US and IOA on the same day?



While I suppose it's possible to to go to both parks on the same day (they are within walking distance of one another) doing so will only allow you to sample what they have to offer.  There is a LOT to do.

We LOVED US/IOA as much as the WDW parks, spent two days there (albeit not full days, maybe 8 hours each day) and still left alot undone.  They don't seem to get a lot of love here on the Disboards for some reason.......................apparently just not enough to go around  I will say that I have written alot about the US/IOA parks and posted alot of px on my TR and have received tons of positive feedback from folks saying that they had never thought they 'needed' to go but now couldn't wait to get there.  I'd suggest spending some serious time on their website checking out all the shows and attractions before making a decision.  I really think your kids especially, being a bit older would absolutely love it (although there's lots for little kids too..................your youngest wouldn't feel left out in the least).

Hope that helped!


Oh yeah.....and the van.  I'd say definately get it.  I think relying on GKTW/cabs could be a problem for you all.


----------



## pouty_tink

Okay.. I started my PTR and got a link in my signature, I THINK... i dunno 
but if not here is a link


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2403473


----------



## yinyanggirls

pouty_tink said:


> Okay.. I started my PTR and got a link in my signature, I THINK... i dunno
> but if not here is a link
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2403473



The one in the signature didn't work but the other link did. I'll go read now.


----------



## Mtopher4

Some of these trips are only a week away.. Can't wait to readall about them


----------



## Thumper321

Mtopher4 said:


> Some of these trips are only a week away.. Can't wait to readall about them



Our trip would be one of those!    I'll try to get our trip report started as soon as possible after we've returned.  Although, I can almost bet that Amanda (PipersMom) will beat me at getting started, even though she'll get home a day later than us.


----------



## Mtopher4

I got the Date   May 9-13th

How do I change that in my Thread title?


----------



## Momofwishkid

Mtopher4 said:


> I got the Date   May 9-13th
> 
> How do I change that in my Thread title?



 Dates!! Doesn't it make it all seem more real?


----------



## Mtopher4

Yes.. the Date makes all the difference


----------



## that's nice

Mtopher4 said:


> I got the Date   May 9-13th
> 
> How do I change that in my Thread title?



To change your thread title go to your 1st post on the thread. Click Edit. Then click on advanced. You will be able to edit your thread title from there. If you have any problems let me know!


----------



## maroo

Before I go back and catch any replies - I just wanted to say I have finally updated the first page with all of the Pre-trippies I have found and the dates...so if yours is up there and you have anything to add, let me know and I can add stuff!


----------



## Mtopher4

It worked 

Thank you That's Nice


----------



## Mtopher4

Thanks Maroo


----------



## maroo

Momofwishkid said:


> Hi Jen, Im going to check out your PTR right now just wanted to say you cant post pics until you have 10 posts written. There is a link on the first page of this thread just for posting those 10 posts. Your PTR should be under the main PTR category but Maroo will put your link here so we can all find you. You can also subscribe to the PTR's you want to follow so it's easier to find them.



 

Subbing to the pre-trip reports is a great idea!  Very addicting, actually... 



alaskanabbott said:


> Well we actually have 8 people, My hubby and I and our 6 kids...no babies, all KIDS...
> 
> Oh and did I send you a message with the link to my PTR today..I swear I can't remember!




You did!   I posted it...right?!?!



Maryrn11168 said:


> Maroo, thank you for adding our link to the 1st page!!!! I see you don't have our dates.   We are going on the Disney cruise!!  We sail March 27th-april 3rd on the Magic!!  36 days and counting!!!



I had missed these...twice...but I finally did add them!  



pacrosby said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  I had posted the question somewhere else and had a response that allowed me to 'save' select px but your instructions will allow me to create a whole new folder which is really what I wanted to do.
> 
> Much appreciated



I owe you pics, my friend...and am working on that right now...

I can upload the pics I have to a photobucket account, too...Then you can post your TR directly from it and download any that you want, etc.  

Call me.  



alaskanabbott said:


> SOOOO GKTW offered us a van, but neither my hubby or I feel like we could drive in Orlando. Hubby was born and raised in a town with two stop lights and 2000 people...the next closest town? 1 1/2 hour drive, that's MY town  with about 8 stop lights  and 6000 people. If we get really crazy we go to Anchorage, 3 1/2 hours away, and is the next town over, and I drive. So we asked if we needed a van and our guy said that GKTW will drive us to all the parks and back. But I've been reading (all day and night) others tr's and am thinking maybe he was wrong? Will we need a van? We want to go to WDW, and Sea World...maybe US. We plan on lunches in the parks and "home" for dinners.
> Oh another ??...what time do they stop serving dinner at GKTW?
> 
> BTW how do you completly delete a post? I just accidently posted this on a PTR instead of here



I know that GKTW has a shuttle...but the Mom I talked to (are you here??) explained that the shuttle at GKTW takes you to specific parks each day...so they sort of dictated the schedule - which, frankly, if you are spending much time on here, I assume you are a planner, and that may not work so well for your family.

Taking a cab is going to be pricey.

GKTW is basically straight down a main road that is really big, but isn't really all that fast...does that make sense?  It certainlly is not small town driving, but the main street that GKTW is on (HWY 192) is basically a big street with a bunch of stop lights.  

I would invest in a GPS device, if you are really worried about it...I think it would be worth it.  And maybe practice with it close to home.  

I feel like this is going to make a difference in what you can do on your trip...if you are able to drive or not.  



that's nice said:


> To change your thread title go to your 1st post on the thread. Click Edit. Then click on advanced. You will be able to edit your thread title from there. If you have any problems let me know!



Tim, Thank you so much for helping everyone!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

You can rent a GPS from the car rental place too...I think I remember seeing it was like 75/wk.  I could be wrong.

We used ours alot when we went last year...as it can be somewhat confusing.  Didn't have a single issue when using the GPS!!

Great suggestion Maroo!!


----------



## maroo

I just want to give you guys an update of sorts on my world - 

Some of you guys have probably noticed I am not on here 24/7 anymore and I just want to fill you guys in. 

It is just life - My work has changed a lot in the past month and they have me doing more paperwork type follow up reporting and such and not as much calling insurance companies - which gives me less time on hold (and less free time) at work - which lends itself to less time to DIS.  

Yes, I used to DIS at work all the time.  

I am trying to log on every day and check my threads...but I am missing some of them - but I am really, really trying to check my PM's every single day...

So, if you need to ask me a question or need me to address something, please send me a PM -  because I used to be able to keep up with every pre-trip report and these days I just am missing some of them.


Also...a few of you guys will be in the World during the first weekend of March...and I will be, too!

Lauren's Mom - Lisa - and I are both going to be participating in the Princess Half Marathon weekend - we are both doing the half marathon before dawn on Sunday the 7th.

So far it looks like I am arriving in FL on Friday afternoon and will be doing very limited touring on Fri/Sat.  Sun AM is the race and I will be at DHS on Sunday afternoon.  Not sure how long I will be able to stay awake on Sunday - lol - but I am planning to meet up with as many people as I can that afternoon.

Anyway...enough about me, but if you guys are going to be there when we will, I definitely want to try to run into you guys.  I know you are on your special trip and will totally respect your time - but if we are in the same place at the same, we can try to do a mini DIS meet!


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> You can rent a GPS from the car rental place too...I think I remember seeing it was like 75/wk.  I could be wrong.
> 
> We used ours alot when we went last year...as it can be somewhat confusing.  Didn't have a single issue when using the GPS!!
> 
> Great suggestion Maroo!!




Thanks!

How is Bridgitte???  Are you guys still in Club Med?


----------



## that's nice

pnutallergymom said:


> You can rent a GPS from the car rental place too...I think I remember seeing it was like 75/wk.  I could be wrong.
> 
> We used ours alot when we went last year...as it can be somewhat confusing.  Didn't have a single issue when using the GPS!!
> 
> Great suggestion Maroo!!



Not to under mind your great idea!!! 

I agree with using a GPS. You can find deals for them all over the place. For about the same price as renting you can purchase your own. Check out http://slickdeals.com for deals or even Best Buy. Here is one I found for $89. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Magellan+-+SE4+GPS/9556303.p?id=1218123845943&skuId=9556303

Also ask your friends & family... many people own GPSs.


----------



## pnutallergymom

that's nice said:


> Not to under mind your great idea!!!
> 
> I agree with using a GPS. You can find deals for them all over the place. For about the same price as renting you can purchase your own. Check out http://slickdeals.com for deals or even Best Buy. Here is one I found for $89. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Magellan+-+SE4+GPS/9556303.p?id=1218123845943&skuId=9556303
> 
> Also ask your friends & family... many people own GPSs.



Your right Tim!!  That wasn't even on my radar...but, I just remembered ....alot of cell phones have it already on there too!!  I checked mine, and it does!!  

Maroo, we are still sleeping at the Inn....probably for at least the rest of the week.  She's hanging in there!!  One tough cookie!!

Ok, here's another ??? for all of you.  Anyone done the pirate fireworks cruise and have a review???  My stepmom was thinking about ordering pirate outfits for the kids, and we were going to book a sitting for the older kids at Pirates League...then I thought about topping it off with the Pirate Fireworks Cruise.  What do ya'll think???


----------



## Thumper321

maroo said:


> Also...a few of you guys will be in the World during the first weekend of March...and I will be, too!
> 
> Lauren's Mom - Lisa - and I are both going to be participating in the Princess Half Marathon weekend - we are both doing the half marathon before dawn on Sunday the 7th.
> 
> So far it looks like I am arriving in FL on Friday afternoon and will be doing very limited touring on Fri/Sat.  Sun AM is the race and I will be at DHS on Sunday afternoon.  Not sure how long I will be able to stay awake on Sunday - lol - but I am planning to meet up with as many people as I can that afternoon.
> 
> Anyway...enough about me, but if you guys are going to be there when we will, I definitely want to try to run into you guys.  I know you are on your special trip and will totally respect your time - but if we are in the same place at the same, we can try to do a mini DIS meet!



I'm going to be there, but we are leaving Sunday afternoon.  I figure we'll be at Downtown Disney for a little while before leaving, but we have to be at the airport by 3:30 p.m. at the latest.  Of course, the morning will be spent getting packed up and check out of GKTW.  We'll probably head to DTD by lunchtime and hang out until about 2:30.  If you guys are going to be anywhere close, let me know.  We'd love to work something out.


----------



## Mtopher4

Are there any MAW magnet templets anwhere?


----------



## cajunfan

Mtopher4 said:


> Are there any MAW magnet templets anwhere?



You could probably get some help for this in the Creative DISigns thread on the main disboards...

I know the folks on the thread have some wonderful Cruise DISigns, so maybe one can add the Make a Wish part to it...

Lynn


----------



## dmbfan

WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.

Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it. 

I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...

Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...


----------



## maroo

Thumper321 said:


> I'm going to be there, but we are leaving Sunday afternoon.  I figure we'll be at Downtown Disney for a little while before leaving, but we have to be at the airport by 3:30 p.m. at the latest.  Of course, the morning will be spent getting packed up and check out of GKTW.  We'll probably head to DTD by lunchtime and hang out until about 2:30.  If you guys are going to be anywhere close, let me know.  We'd love to work something out.



Ok!

I will send you my contact info - call me!

We may very well be up for a trip to DTD for lunch!  Or at least to go to the World of Disney to shop a bit!

I will send ya my cell phone info!



Mtopher4 said:


> Are there any MAW magnet templets anwhere?



Not that I know of??

In fact...how do you make the magnets?  I need to do those at some point for something else and have no idea how you even do those?


----------



## kellyw8863

dmbfan said:


> WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.
> 
> Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it.
> 
> I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...



Yah!  Welcome back!  I can't wait to hear all about it.  I imagine you're swamped today having just gotten back and all, but we have a snow day so I'm home if you're up for giving a ring.


----------



## Momofwishkid

dmbfan said:


> WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.
> 
> Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it.
> 
> I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...



 Im so glad to hear your trip was good. I cant imagine Wish families at GKTW being anything but overwhelmingly greatful  
Im so happy they helped you guys get some stuff for Ethan 

Maroo, we will be there from the 3-9th. I think I have Epcot/HS split on Sunday though so it will be a busy day. I'll have to double check.


----------



## noahsketomom

Welcome back!  Can't wait to see pictures!  And I'm so happy that Jake was able to put up Ethan's star.  

Sorry to hear about the bad attitudes, though.  




dmbfan said:


> WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.
> 
> Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it.
> 
> I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...


----------



## Mtopher4

I can't believe anyone would be ungreatful at GKTW 

Maroo.. I know you can buy magnetic paper and print it on the printer


----------



## stitchfamily

We finally got our dates today! Christian (our "wish" daughter) is so excited... it suddenly became real... We are leaving on May 6th and returning May 13th.  We will be staying at GKTW, she is getting to have a "play date" with the imagineers and she is having her birthday dinner (her 18th) with MICKEY, that is if we can keep her well enough to go between now and then...


----------



## Momofwishkid

stitchfamily said:


> We finally got our dates today! Christian (our "wish" daughter) is so excited... it suddenly became real... We are leaving on May 6th and returning May 13th.  We will be staying at GKTW, she is getting to have a "play date" with the imagineers and she is having her birthday dinner (her 18th) with MICKEY, that is if we can keep her well enough to go between now and then...



 Having the dates all set is the best!! It sounds like it will be an amazing trip. Hope you start a PTR so we can follow along.


----------



## maroo

stitchfamily said:


> We finally got our dates today! Christian (our "wish" daughter) is so excited... it suddenly became real... We are leaving on May 6th and returning May 13th.  We will be staying at GKTW, she is getting to have a "play date" with the imagineers and she is having her birthday dinner (her 18th) with MICKEY, that is if we can keep her well enough to go between now and then...



Woo Hoo!!!  Dates!

I am so glad she is set up to go. 

I will pray earnestly that she stays well enough to go and that you guys have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mtopher4

Stitchfamily... Doesn't having the dates make it all seem more real? How Awesoe to celebrate her 18th birthday there  We just got our dates this week too.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Im still around Ok I need some opinions please. 

Should I go ahead and start a NEW pretrip report now? We have our dates and ressi's at GKTW but we are waiting to make sure Ty will not need his surgery before we go(that would reschedule it again) so we are holding off on the rest. I should know here in a few weeks. But OH MY I am ITCHING to start a new one 

Should I start with a NEW pretrip report since the date has changed and well I rather not go back through the last few weeks again ??

And WHAT SHOULD I NAME IT??? lol


----------



## Thumper321

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Im still around Ok I need some opinions please.
> 
> Should I go ahead and start a NEW pretrip report now? We have our dates and ressi's at GKTW but we are waiting to make sure Ty will not need his surgery before we go(that would reschedule it again) so we are holding off on the rest. I should know here in a few weeks. But OH MY I am ITCHING to start a new one
> 
> Should I start with a NEW pretrip report since the date has changed and well I rather not go back through the last few weeks again ??
> 
> And WHAT SHOULD I NAME IT??? lol



I don't know about starting it.  Maybe some of the others will chime in on that.  But for a title, how about "Good Things Come to Those Who Wait"?  I hope that your rescheduled dates work out.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Im still around Ok I need some opinions please.
> 
> Should I go ahead and start a NEW pretrip report now? We have our dates and ressi's at GKTW but we are waiting to make sure Ty will not need his surgery before we go(that would reschedule it again) so we are holding off on the rest. I should know here in a few weeks. But OH MY I am ITCHING to start a new one
> 
> Should I start with a NEW pretrip report since the date has changed and well I rather not go back through the last few weeks again ??
> 
> And WHAT SHOULD I NAME IT??? lol






I am not so creative on names - but I do like the Good Things Come to Those Who Wait 

You can do it any way that you would like.  You can start over and copy and past some of the stuff from your previous one...or you can continue on and keep the history.  

Totally up to you!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thanks Maroo and Kelly!  We are back to excited mode!! I guess hearing that we have our dates reserved at GKTW did it for me lol.This trip means even more to us now then it did 2 months ago. We are thinking positive thoughts that Ty will NOT need the surgery and we will be off to Disney before we know it!

Im not sure how to delete the old PTR but I didnt see a delete button on the edit section. Maroo if you can delete that thread I would be so greatful My new thread is in my siggy could you please add it to the list? 

I have been looking for an update from Christine and Jakes trip. Has anyone seen anything yet?I cannot wait to read it


----------



## pouty_tink

I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?


----------



## Thumper321

pouty_tink said:


> I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?



From what I have heard, yes, you should stay there.  Just think, she will probably never again have the chance to stay at GKTW.  She can go back to any Disney property, but all the money in the world couldn't buy her a week at GKTW.  Have you visited their website?  It's www.gktw.org if you haven't.  Of course, some choose not to stay there.  I guess each parent is the best judge of what is best for their child.


----------



## yinyanggirls

pouty_tink said:


> I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?



I might help if you share some of your concerns or thoughts about staying there. There is another mom here (dang it I'm drawing a blank right now) that is leaning towards staying on property also. We were not given a choice, and I'm kind of glad because not knowing anything about GKTW at the time, I might have chosen on property by default. 

The vast majority of opinions about Disney is that they are cordial and welcoming and the properties are very nice, but essentially they are just hotels. GKTW is there to pamper your child (and your family) because they know exactly why you are there. And yet, at the same time I've never heard anyone say that it was intrusive or more attention than they were comfortable with. Since we haven't been yet I can only share thoughts based on others' experiences, but there's my .02.


----------



## casper_jj11

pouty_tink said:


> I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?





yinyanggirls said:


> There is another mom here (dang it I'm drawing a blank right now) that is leaning towards staying on property also. We were not given a choice, and I'm kind of glad because not knowing anything about GKTW at the time, I might have chosen on property by default.



That's me I think. We've been given the choice as well. I've heard nothing but wonderful things about GKTW but we are leaning towards staying onsite. There's another mom on here as well that is staying onsite during their upcoming trip. We all have our reasons for staying at one location or the other. I've been really torn because GKTW is a once in a lifetime opportunity but I'm going to go with what I think will make it the most enjoyable trip for Sydney.


----------



## pouty_tink

See and I think that is where some of our dilemma comes into play, we want this to be a memorable and happy vacation. Not that staying onsite would make it that way and offsite wouldnt...I really am on the fence though, like you said a once in a lifetime oppurtunity and yet, staying onsite is very much a part of the Disney experience in my book. I honestly do not know much about GKTW. I will have to check out the website thumper321 listed. Another reason is we will probably be having family there at the same time. And knowing they cannot stay at GKTW, does anyone know if they are allowed to visit there with us? I'm also wondering how easy it will be to interact with family while there if staying at GKTW.


----------



## Momofwishkid

pouty_tink said:


> See and I think that is where some of our dilemma comes into play, we want this to be a memorable and happy vacation. Not that staying onsite would make it that way and offsite wouldnt...I really am on the fence though, like you said a once in a lifetime oppurtunity and yet, staying onsite is very much a part of the Disney experience in my book. I honestly do not know much about GKTW. I will have to check out the website thumper321 listed. Another reason is we will probably be having family there at the same time. And knowing they cannot stay at GKTW, does anyone know if they are allowed to visit there with us? I'm also wondering how easy it will be to interact with family while there if staying at GKTW.



I just wanted to say that Yes family, friends can definetley visit you at GKTW. They can even purchase meal vouchers ($1 each??) to eat with you.


----------



## jessica52877

If I were a kid I would want to stay at GKTW, in fact as an adult, knowing it was a once in a lifetime chance I would want to stay there. If you haven't checked out some of the completed TR check them out! There is so much for the kids to do there and they are there to pamper you and the children.


----------



## Wee Annie

pouty_tink said:


> See and I think that is where some of our dilemma comes into play, we want this to be a memorable and happy vacation. Not that staying onsite would make it that way and offsite wouldnt...I really am on the fence though, like you said a once in a lifetime oppurtunity and yet, staying onsite is very much a part of the Disney experience in my book.



You know, as everyone says, the bottom line is that you need to choose what will make this trip the most special and memorable for your family.  For us, we consider this more of a MAW trip than a Disney trip (does that make any sense?).  We are blessed to have the resources to possibly visit WDW in the future (assuming hubby can keep his job!), but I know that this is our one and only chance to stay at GKTW (or so we hope, assuming our other kids stay healthy).  I have heard magical things about GKTW, and our family really, really needs to be able to relax and regroup as a family a little bit (I know, we shouldn't have chosen WDW if we want to relax...).  We have stayed at WDW on property before Elke was born, and we want a different experience.  I want to be somewhere where everyone "gets it" -- either that you currently have a child that is struggling against serious medical odds, or that you have been through that in the past.  I guess what I'm saying is that I want to walk around our hotel with the knowledge that everyone there knows, in a general way, the struggle we're in (or have been in, for those who are now "survivors"), and that there is this intangible "bond" among the families there, despite their different diagnoses, that we have all been through something your "average" family hasn't.    

I hope I'm not building up this experience too much in my mind, but I truly want this trip to be different than anything we've ever done, or could ever do in the future.  

Guess I shouldn't have had a glass of wine with dinner (waxing philosphical).  The snow (and tomorrow's snow day) drove me to it.  At least that's my story (and I'm stickin' to it).

But those are my reasons for staying at GKTW.  I think an equally wonderful wish trip can be had on-site.  You just have to weigh the pros and cons of each location yourself.  And definitely visit the GKTW website.


----------



## Mtopher4

I'm feeling guilty about the cruise knowing it is our one chance to ever go to GKTW


----------



## that's nice

Wee Annie-
I just read your last caring bridge post and I wanted to say how brave your little girl is. I'm glad her spinal fluid was clean. Every little accomplishment is a huge step.


----------



## that's nice

Mtopher4 said:


> I'm feeling guilty about the cruise knowing it is our one chance to ever go to GKTW



I think a Disney cruise is awesome!!! I'm sure your DD will think so too! 

Just be sure to come back after your cruise and write a TR so other Wish families will see too!


----------



## Mtopher4

Her good friend went on the cruise as her wish that's where Ashley got the idea LOL And yes I will for sure do a trip report


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

ARG Sorry Miranda. I meant to thank you. lol I was in a hurry as I was running late to pick Ty up for therapy lol


----------



## Wee Annie

Mtopher4 said:


> I'm feeling guilty about the cruise knowing it is our one chance to ever go to GKTW



This is where that glass of wine I had is dangerous.  Soooo didn't meant to imply that other ways of spending "wishes" were inferior!  A cruise doesn't work for us for a couple of reasons, but I can see where a cruise might be an IDEAL wish! (In fact, if it were MY wish we would be going on a cruise -- that's always been a dream of mine).  And I can see how staying on-site at WDW might be the best way for another family to use a child's wish.  Completely.  I just wanted to describe what went into our reasoning behind going to GKTW (and frankly, we weren't given a choice, although that might have been because I excitedly started talking about GKTW right away...).

Definitely want to hear all about your cruise. I'm sure it will be magical, in a way no "regular" cruise could ever be!

No more wine for me!  Er, at least for tonight.


----------



## Wee Annie

that's nice said:


> Wee Annie-
> I just read your last caring bridge post and I wanted to say how brave your little girl is. I'm glad her spinal fluid was clean. Every little accomplishment is a huge step.




Thanks -- that's very kind of you to say!  And we look to childhood cancer survivors like your beautiful little girl for inspiration!


----------



## pipersmom

dmbfan said:


> WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.
> 
> Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it.
> 
> I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...



Welcome home! I'm glad you enjoyed the trip!! Sorry to hear about the ungrateful people, but not really surprised. So did your eyes leak like you were afraid of?   I'm so glad they let you pick up the things for Ethan's family.  I think you should do a mini-TR! : Piper will be soooooo excited that Jake left her something! Thank you so much!


----------



## maroo

pouty_tink said:


> See and I think that is where some of our dilemma comes into play, we want this to be a memorable and happy vacation. Not that staying onsite would make it that way and offsite wouldnt...I really am on the fence though, like you said a once in a lifetime oppurtunity and yet, staying onsite is very much a part of the Disney experience in my book. I honestly do not know much about GKTW. I will have to check out the website thumper321 listed. Another reason is we will probably be having family there at the same time. And knowing they cannot stay at GKTW, does anyone know if they are allowed to visit there with us? I'm also wondering how easy it will be to interact with family while there if staying at GKTW.



GKTW is so hard to explain...

Definitely check out the website. 

But what you can't put on the website is the atmosphere there...The music.  The people.  The other families all around.  The volunteers.

The STUFF there is fun.  It is awesome to be able to have your child put a star in their sky that stays forever.  It is awesome to be able to do EVERYTHING for FREE there.  All the entertainment and such is free.

But it is an experience that really only people who have been can really explain.  And it is probably different for different families.  

If a child has a wish to "Stay on the Savannah at the Animal Kingdom Lodge."  OR "I want to stay at the Grand Floridian" or "I want to stay in the hotel with the monorail going through it" - then it may make more sense to stay onsite.  It is all about your child's wish.  

If you do a wish through MAW and are "booked" through GKTW - even if they have to put you on site (that happened to us) - then you are still a guest of GKTW, you just can't sleep there.  

PM me what your concerns are and I will be glad to see if I can address any specific ones.

Lauren basically chose Disney because she LOVED the look of GKTW - and it did not disappoint.

Personally - that place is MORE magical than Disney.  And that says a lot.



Mtopher4 said:


> I'm feeling guilty about the cruise knowing it is our one chance to ever go to GKTW



Don't feel bad!  If your child's wish is the cruise, then they will have a GREAT time and not know the difference! 

Lauren now wishes she had asked to meet the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> This is where that glass of wine I had is dangerous.  Soooo didn't meant to imply that other ways of spending "wishes" were inferior!  A cruise doesn't work for us for a couple of reasons, but I can see where a cruise might be an IDEAL wish! (In fact, if it were MY wish we would be going on a cruise -- that's always been a dream of mine).  And I can see how staying on-site at WDW might be the best way for another family to use a child's wish.  Completely.  I just wanted to describe what went into our reasoning behind going to GKTW (and frankly, we weren't given a choice, although that might have been because I excitedly started talking about GKTW right away...).
> 
> Definitely want to hear all about your cruise. I'm sure it will be magical, in a way no "regular" cruise could ever be!
> 
> No more wine for me!  Er, at least for tonight.



Your wine comment has made me laugh!

I can't tell you how many times I have read over something I have posted and wondered....what was I smoking??  I don't smoke and don't do drugs and would have no reason to think that...except that some of the things I say are so......distracted.  

Anyway.  I don't even know what you said...but I thought your wine comment was funny.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I dont know how I missed this! So glad to hear you had a wonderful trip! Can't wait to read all about it and see all of the pictures. Im so glad they let Jake pick out a pillow for Ethan




dmbfan said:


> WOW....We just got home from our trip yesterday and it was AMAZING...don't get me wrong, Jake's MAW trip was AMAZING, but this trip was right up there.
> 
> Our night at GKTW was beyound awesome. We meet so many wonderful wish family's, and so some there were more than ungrateful ( I guess I did not see this as much when we were there as a wish family, vs being a volunteer..) We got to find Jake's star, and they went up on a later and took a close up picture of it.
> 
> I hope to get pictures up soon....and they also were able to give us a wish star and Jake got to pick out a wish pillow for his friend Ethan who did not make his trip this week...so it was very touching to say the least...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone...and hey Piper...Jake left you a little something...


----------



## maroo

URGENT Prayer Request....

This was just posted on *myasma*'s CaringBridge for Mya...

Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you.

Please, please, please - First of all pray for them.

And then, if you are inclined, please go send her a message on her blog.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris


----------



## myasma

maroo said:


> URGENT Prayer Request....
> 
> This was just posted on *myasma*'s CaringBridge for Mya...
> 
> Unfortunately today I recieved the news I was dreading. Mya's AFP has in fact risen to over 5000 and marks a definite relapse. There is not really anymore treatment options left so I can do nothing but let her live out the rest of her life. This is so cruel and we need everyone's prayers right now. Thank you.
> 
> Please, please, please - First of all pray for them.
> 
> And then, if you are inclined, please go send her a message on her blog.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris



Thank you Maroo for posting this for me. Its been a really rough day and still a little surreal for me. Needless to say we will not be going to Disney this summer. Just yesterday, Mya was doing and feeling great, I just don't want to believe this.


----------



## Wee Annie

Shardai,

I posted on your CB site, but just wanted to say how heartbreaking this news is.  I can't even imagine what you are going through right now, and just want to send you hugs and prayers.  Praying for a miracle, and for strength for you and your absolutely beautiful daughter.

I hate this disease.

If there is anything we can do for her (and you), please let us know.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I am also praying for you and Mya. I just posted on your CB page as well


----------



## xanphylus

Just wanted to let Mya know that our family will be praying for her miracle. She is such a beautiful little girl and deserves her very own miracle!


----------



## myasma

Wee Annie said:


> Shardai,
> 
> I posted on your CB site, but just wanted to say how heartbreaking this news is.  I can't even imagine what you are going through right now, and just want to send you hugs and prayers.  Praying for a miracle, and for strength for you and your absolutely beautiful daughter.
> 
> I hate this disease.
> 
> If there is anything we can do for her (and you), please let us know.





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I am also praying for you and Mya. I just posted on your CB page as well



Thank you for your thoughts and prayers, I am thinking of surgery but want to weigh the risks versus the benefits first.


----------



## maroo

I know you will make a great decision for Mya.  

I am so concerned about you - I hope that you have people that are surrounding you right now with the love and support that you need. 

I hope you feel supported here.  

We love you guys.


----------



## noahsketomom

We are praying for beautiful Mya!  



myasma said:


> Thank you Maroo for posting this for me. Its been a really rough day and still a little surreal for me. Needless to say we will not be going to Disney this summer. Just yesterday, Mya was doing and feeling great, I just don't want to believe this.


----------



## myasma

maroo said:


> I know you will make a great decision for Mya.
> 
> I am so concerned about you - I hope that you have people that are surrounding you right now with the love and support that you need.
> 
> I hope you feel supported here.
> 
> We love you guys.



I feel very supported on the disboards. Unfortunately, I do not have much support family wise but have great church and hosital support. I hope I make the right decision for Mya too. Right now I think that any life preserving treatment will be more me being selfish and not wanting to let Mya go. I don't know whether it be more for me or her.


----------



## that's nice

Shardai-
We will be praying for you & Mya.. and that God gives you strength.


----------



## Thumper321

myasma said:


> I feel very supported on the disboards. Unfortunately, I do not have much support family wise but have great church and hosital support. I hope I make the right decision for Mya too. Right now I think that any life preserving treatment will be more me being selfish and not wanting to let Mya go. I don't know whether it be more for me or her.



I am so sorry to hear about Mya's labs.  I hope that you are able to make the decision that is best for you and your daughter.  You are the only person who knows Mya like you do.  You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## kellyw8863

Shardai,

I am so, so sorry to read this update.  You all are in my thoughts and prayers as you travel such a difficult road.

Kelly


----------



## pipersmom

I'm so sorry to hear this news. We're keeping you in our thoughts and prayers, Shardai


----------



## kellyw8863

A couple of questions for you all.  We have decided that we are going to forgo US/IOA and possibly add on a fourth Disney day.  There just enough there for our two girls to really enjoy.  They're not huge Seuss fans, they don't know who the Simpson's are, and many of the rides are too "old" for them.  So in lieu of going there, we will either hang at GKTW for the day, or if the girls are doing okay energy-wise, we will add on a fourth Disney day.  Does anyone know if a fourth day can be added to the tickets that GKTW gives you?  I know it will be at our expense, but I'm wondering if it's like a typical park-hopper pass where you can add days after purchase.  Or, will we have to just buy a separate one day pass?

And then my second question has to do with Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party.  IF we add on a fourth Disney day, we are looking at taking the girls to see Fantasmic.  But, it will conflict with the birthday party at GKTW.  What do you guys think?  Is it something that can be missed without really being "missed," or is it one of the better evening funcitons at GKTW?  The girls like fireworks, but if the party is particularly good, I'm thinking it won't be worth the aggravation to be out in the parks late, especially since they will be seeing Wishes earlier in the week.  But then again, it will be our last night there and it seems like it might be a good way to end our trip.  Thoughts?

Thanks so much!

Kelly


----------



## pacrosby

HI Kelly..........

No, you can't add on to the park hopper..........so it will cost you close to 400 hundred dollars for one extra day at Disney (that's just frightening isn't it LOL)

As far as Fantasmic vs. the Bunny Bash..................I'm probably going to be in the minority but I wasn't the hugest fan of Fantasmic.  It was soooooo crowded, felt like a herd of cattle getting out of there, and I understand if you want good seats you really need to get there quite early which means spending a good hour just sitting and waiting.  But of course, that's me.  I know many people consider it a must-do.  Having not gone to Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party though I can't tell you what you would or wouldn't be missing if you chose Fantasmic.  Next time we go in the Spring we'll be heading for a quick spin on Toy Story Mania while the rest of the world's population is at Fantasmic


----------



## pouty_tink

> Thank you Maroo for posting this for me. Its been a really rough day and still a little surreal for me. Needless to say we will not be going to Disney this summer. Just yesterday, Mya was doing and feeling great, I just don't want to believe this.



I am so sorry to hear this news. I am praying for you and your daughter. You are both in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> A couple of questions for you all.  We have decided that we are going to forgo US/IOA and possibly add on a fourth Disney day.  There just enough there for our two girls to really enjoy.  They're not huge Seuss fans, they don't know who the Simpson's are, and many of the rides are too "old" for them.  So in lieu of going there, we will either hang at GKTW for the day, or if the girls are doing okay energy-wise, we will add on a fourth Disney day.  Does anyone know if a fourth day can be added to the tickets that GKTW gives you?  I know it will be at our expense, but I'm wondering if it's like a typical park-hopper pass where you can add days after purchase.  Or, will we have to just buy a separate one day pass?
> 
> And then my second question has to do with Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party.  IF we add on a fourth Disney day, we are looking at taking the girls to see Fantasmic.  But, it will conflict with the birthday party at GKTW.  What do you guys think?  Is it something that can be missed without really being "missed," or is it one of the better evening funcitons at GKTW?  The girls like fireworks, but if the party is particularly good, I'm thinking it won't be worth the aggravation to be out in the parks late, especially since they will be seeing Wishes earlier in the week.  But then again, it will be our last night there and it seems like it might be a good way to end our trip.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly



As far as the tickets - you can't add days...so it would be $79 per adult and and extra $52 if you want to hop.

BUT...have you checked into Give a Day, Get a Day??  You could use those tickets!  

Birthday Party...We thought it was fun.  I think I would rank them....

Christmas Party - do not miss
Candyland Party - do not miss (for younger kids)
Birthday Party - try not to miss
and I am forgetting the rest at this moment.  But maybe that would help you.

We, honestly, did NOT like Fantasmic.  I was not prepared for how "dark" it was.  But many, many people love it.  William was scared by it (and he is 10) and the rest of us were just in the mood for "happy" Disney things, I guess.

Either way, you can't go wrong...



pacrosby said:


> HI Kelly..........
> 
> No, you can't add on to the park hopper..........so it will cost you close to 400 hundred dollars for one extra day at Disney (that's just frightening isn't it LOL)
> 
> As far as Fantasmic vs. the Bunny Bash..................I'm probably going to be in the minority but I wasn't the hugest fan of Fantasmic.  It was soooooo crowded, felt like a herd of cattle getting out of there, and I understand if you want good seats you really need to get there quite early which means spending a good hour just sitting and waiting.  But of course, that's me.  I know many people consider it a must-do.  Having not gone to Mayor Clayton's Birthday Party though I can't tell you what you would or wouldn't be missing if you chose Fantasmic.  Next time we go in the Spring we'll be heading for a quick spin on Toy Story Mania while the rest of the world's population is at Fantasmic



That is so funny!  We didn't like it either.  

Toy Story is MUCH better, IMO.


----------



## maroo

myasma said:


> I feel very supported on the disboards. Unfortunately, I do not have much support family wise but have great church and hosital support. I hope I make the right decision for Mya too. Right now I think that any life preserving treatment will be more me being selfish and not wanting to let Mya go. I don't know whether it be more for me or her.



I am so glad you feel supported here.  

Keep on posting with updates and how things are going and I think you will find these boards to be very supportive.  

What a horrible decision to have to make.  

The fact that your church is being supportive is the best news I have heard all day - that support will get you through lots of junk in life.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I am so glad you feel supported here. We do not have alot of family support either. I am glad you have church support as well. I know you will make the right decision hun.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

For right now I doubt we will be doing fantasmic as well. I understand it is very loud and dark and those are things Ty does not tolerate. Unless he feels he would be ok with his headphones. But I looked it up on Youtube and to me it looks like it would be too much for him.


----------



## pnutallergymom

pouty_tink said:


> I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?



We are actually staying at AKL for Brigitte's wish trip.  We are thrilled with it.  We feel like we are getting the best of both worlds.  We have full access to GKTW whenever we want...but staying on property for us is great.

We have had the opportunity to stay onsite at POR for a family vacation and also offsite at Bonnet Creek.  I think it is totally individual, but our vacation offsite was less than desired.  

MAW is putting us in a 2bdr Villa at Kidani Village for Brigitte's trip.  NEVER in a million years, would we be able to do this.  A night or two, maybe, but never a week.  We will be hitting US/IOA...but probably only for a day or so...the rest we will be at Disney World.  We hate having to deal with driving all over the place etc.  Not that its complicated, its just not our thing.  We are all about being immersed in the Disney magic 24/7.

I can't say anything about GKTW...since we have never stayed there.  I just think it is great that we get the best of both worlds.  We do plan on doing Mayor Claytons Birthday Party on our check in day since we have orientation at the same time and are hoping to hit the Christmas Party.

For us, it is just the right thing to do.    Feel free to ask me any questions.  I am in the minority here....but happily so!!!

Congrats on the wish!!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Wee Annie said:


> You know, as everyone says, the bottom line is that you need to choose what will make this trip the most special and memorable for your family.  For us, we consider this more of a MAW trip than a Disney trip (does that make any sense?).  We are blessed to have the resources to possibly visit WDW in the future (assuming hubby can keep his job!), but I know that this is our one and only chance to stay at GKTW (or so we hope, assuming our other kids stay healthy).  I have heard magical things about GKTW, and our family really, really needs to be able to relax and regroup as a family a little bit (I know, we shouldn't have chosen WDW if we want to relax...).  We have stayed at WDW on property before Elke was born, and we want a different experience.  I want to be somewhere where everyone "gets it" -- either that you currently have a child that is struggling against serious medical odds, or that you have been through that in the past.  I guess what I'm saying is that I want to walk around our hotel with the knowledge that everyone there knows, in a general way, the struggle we're in (or have been in, for those who are now "survivors"), and that there is this intangible "bond" among the families there, despite their different diagnoses, that we have all been through something your "average" family hasn't.
> 
> I hope I'm not building up this experience too much in my mind, but I truly want this trip to be different than anything we've ever done, or could ever do in the future.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't have had a glass of wine with dinner (waxing philosphical).  The snow (and tomorrow's snow day) drove me to it.  At least that's my story (and I'm stickin' to it).
> 
> But those are my reasons for staying at GKTW.  I think an equally wonderful wish trip can be had on-site.  You just have to weigh the pros and cons of each location yourself.  And definitely visit the GKTW website.



Its funny, I just wanted to throw in there, that this is one reason why we are happy that we are staying on-site at Disney.  In Brigitte's  3 1/2 years of being alive, we have pretty much spent almost a week inpatient every month since she has been born..we may have skipped a few here or there, but also made up for it by staying multiple times in the same month.   I don't want to be reminded of it every single day.  I have my "I get it" conversations with moms and dads all the time when we are inpatient.  I want to enjoy a week of not talking about it.  I just want to leave all the pain behind and enjoy the fun.  I want Brigitte to be just "average" for one week in her little life.  She is spoiled rotten anyways and certainly will be well taken care of in the parks.  The other kids are too.  They are so used to everyone doing everything for them because they "feel bad" for them that I don't need someone doting on our every move all day long!!  

I have no doubt whatsoever that GKTW is a fabulous, once in a lifetime, unbelievably special experience not to be missed.  For us, we just need it in small doses!!  I think we are in the minority and often on this board you are "the outsiders" if your staying onsite and people make you feel crazy for doing so.  We all have our reasons.  So don't  feel bad for making whatever choice you make for your family.  That is what makes us all so different!!


----------



## pouty_tink

> can't say anything about GKTW...since we have never stayed there. I just think it is great that we get the best of both worlds. We do plan on doing Mayor Claytons Birthday Party on our check in day since we have orientation at the same time and are hoping to hit the Christmas Party.



What is Mayor Claytons Birthday Party? 



And one other question, we werent planning on doing Universal at all, figuring with 2 little ones, there wouldnt be much for them. However I saw insomeones TR that Shrek is there.. Kaylin LOVES that green ogre, so is there enough there for a 14 month old and 4yr old?


----------



## pnutallergymom

pouty_tink said:


> What is Mayor Claytons Birthday Party?
> 
> 
> 
> And one other question, we werent planning on doing Universal at all, figuring with 2 little ones, there wouldnt be much for them. However I saw insomeones TR that Shrek is there.. Kaylin LOVES that green ogre, so is there enough there for a 14 month old and 4yr old?



GKTW has different theme nights at the village.  According to alot of the former wish trippers, some are not to be missed.  I think Mayor Claytons BDay (which is Saturday nights) CandyLand (Sundays??  I think) and Thursday nights is Christmas are the 3 big ones.

I honestly don't know alot of what goes on at the Bday party one, but we will be there for orientation which is at 7:45, so we plan on bringing the kids.

As far as US/IOA....head over to Matty's TR.  Pamela is a huge US/IOA advoacte and has alot of pictures from their recent trip.

My .02 is that if it weren't for my older kids, who are 8,7, and 6.  We would likely skip it.  I think.  We did it last year.  My older kids LOVE it.  They are into Shrek(3D movie experience), Jimmy Neutron (awesome ride), Simpsons (great ride).  US has Seuss Landing which can be fun for the little ones.  One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish is a really cute ride.  It is kind of like Dumbo, but you get a little wet.  The Carroseussel (sp??) is a Carousel with Dr. Seuss animals.  They have Curious George, and a few other things.  It is a cute little area for the little ones.  Brigitte will enjoy those things, but is to small to go on the other rides.  We did have a good time here..

I think it depends on what type of vacation you are looking for too.  Are you extending by any days?  If we weren't and didn't want a commando vacation, I would say skip it.  If you don't mind coming home and needing a vacation from your vacation, by all means do it!!  It is fun.

Sorry for the ramble, I am just all over the place!!!  I have a million thoughts!!  I could go on and on...but I think the best thing is to look over alot of the trip reports!  You will get tons of information....and keep asking questions!!


----------



## pouty_tink

Ok, you had me at curious george.. that is her favorite aside for of course disney. Ive been reading a few trip reports, and am loving all the info. Kaylin is very much a go getter, and will just go til after she drops. And our other daughter doesnt seem to mind going along for the ride, so im hoping to do quite a bit while there.
We do plan on adding on a few days to her wish trip. Im actually thinking of splurging and going AKL just cuz I know Kaylin would love that. I doubt our wish org. would put us up in AKL anyway, so we may just do it. We deserve it after this past year. 
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Shardai, when I read Maroo's post the first thought in my head was "NOOOOO!". I hope that you can be at peace with your decision for her. Sometimes it's so hard being the parent. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## Wee Annie

pnutallergymom said:


> Its funny, I just wanted to throw in there, that this is one reason why we are happy that we are staying on-site at Disney.  In Brigitte's  3 1/2 years of being alive, we have pretty much spent almost a week inpatient every month since she has been born..we may have skipped a few here or there, but also made up for it by staying multiple times in the same month.   I don't want to be reminded of it every single day.  I have my "I get it" conversations with moms and dads all the time when we are inpatient.  I want to enjoy a week of not talking about it.  I just want to leave all the pain behind and enjoy the fun.  I want Brigitte to be just "average" for one week in her little life.  She is spoiled rotten anyways and certainly will be well taken care of in the parks.  The other kids are too.  They are so used to everyone doing everything for them because they "feel bad" for them that I don't need someone doting on our every move all day long!!
> 
> I have no doubt whatsoever that GKTW is a fabulous, once in a lifetime, unbelievably special experience not to be missed.  For us, we just need it in small doses!!  I think we are in the minority and often on this board you are "the outsiders" if your staying onsite and people make you feel crazy for doing so.  We all have our reasons.  So don't  feel bad for making whatever choice you make for your family.  That is what makes us all so different!!



Amen!  This is wonderful, having people with differing viewpoints weigh in!  You just need to figure out what works best for your family.


----------



## pacrosby

pouty_tink said:


> I feel kind of odd asking this question, but I know many if not all of the Wish children stay at GKTW. We were told that we may stay on property as part of Kaylins wish.. Both my hubby and I have some reservations about staying there (GKTW) for a few reasons. But Im wondering since it will be the only time she would ever experience that should we just stay there. Can someone enlighten me a little more about GKTW?





Perhaps if you could be more specific about what your reservations are we could be more helpful.  I think it's easy to overread or underread other people's general descriptions of GKTW (for example when people say it's nice to be in the company of other's who 'get it' I imagine some get the impression that everyone sits around commiserating about their child's medical journey; or that you are surrounded by children who appear visibly 'unwell' etc. - all very untrue; at the same time when people say it's nice to be away from the hubbub of all things Disney I imagine some get the impression that GKTW might be a bit boring and quiet and not 'magical enough' for them - again not true).

We went on Matty's Wish trip in December and stayed at GKTW.  Initally, in our pre-planninig stages, I did not want to stay at GKTW and was hoping for AKL (seems to be a common request LOL).  For many reasons I am very glad we reconsidered but if we hadn't, the truth is we wouldn't have known what we had missed so I probably would've been just as happy.  Obviously you need to make whatever decision is right for your family but just make sure you aren't making it based on faulty impressions.  Don't hesitate to pick the brains of those of us who have actually been at GKTW......................isn't that what we hang around here for?????????


----------



## pacrosby

Due to some of the recent discussions about the worthiness of US/IOA for the younger set I simply must pop on here with my two (three....four) cents about the who/what/why/where/when/why of US/IOA.  Do I work for these parks?  NO (I don't, really).  I just love 'em!  So much so that everytime I hear someone say they are going to skip it I have to hold myself back from replying "no no, don't do it!!!!"   Of course I do know I shouldn't say that................everyone needs to do what's right for them BUT misinformation about today's US/IOA (apparently it's undergone quite a few changes over the years) seems to run rampant on these boards.  And then of course there is simply the issue of bias (this is the DISboard afterall and 'DIS' stands for Disney).  So I thought perhaps I could help people sort through the mess.  Maybe I can try and summarize.  We'll call it:

"Should We Or Shouldn't We?:  Everything You May Want To Know About US/IOA For Wish Families With Younger Children"

For those who don't know me we went on our Wish trip in December.  My kids range in age from age 4-9; no one is shorter than 42" but 2 are between 42" and 44".  We chose to spend two days at US/IOA.  Everyone rode on all but one ride that we wanted to go on and we easily filled up the 2 days (7-8 hours per day) and didn't do everything we wanted to (of course we skipped the bigger roller coasters but there are only a handful of them - 4 to  be exact, 2 at each park............these are not  the 'roller coaster parks' many suggest they are LOL)  First IOA:  SuessLand is large enough to spend  a couple of hours in and even if a child is unfamiliar with the books it is very likely that they would still enjoy it thoroughly given the rides and whimsical atmosphere  (the area actually consists of 4 rides and one large play area, all Suess-themed of course).  Camp Jurassic is also great for little kids to explore with a really fun play area with tunnels/bridges/ropes/mazes/slides (my kids ran around in there forever) and the Discovery Center, an interactive learning zone. Toon Lagoon has a fun atmosphere (think 'carTOONS') with a couple of fun water rides and another play area 'Me Ship, The Olive' and then of course there's the super heros at Marvel Super Hero Island.  In total IOA has 9 out of 13 rides that can be ridden by children under 44" (if a child is actually 44" make that 10).  Combine that with the 3 interactive play areas and the Discovery Center in Jurassic Park and I'd say you've got a pretty full day for most 4/5 year olds. 

At Universal there is a whole area devoted to little kids called the Woody Woodpecker Kidzone with a Curious George interactive play area, a Fievel interactive play area, a Barney show (YUCK!!), a little kid roller coaster (<36") and an animal show.  Then there's  the Jimmy Neutron ride, Shrek, the Simpson's Ride, ET and Men in Black (another version of Buzz Lightyear Ranger Spin/ Toy Story Mania) -  none of these 5 rides have a height requirement over 42" and a few are so much fun they are worthy of multiple rides. 

There are also numerous character zones where you can interact with the llikes of Shrek, Donkey, Fiona, SpongeBob, Popeye/Olive Oyl, Betty Boop, Spider Man and friends, Cat and the Hat, Thing 1 and Thing 2 etc. etc.

So, bottom line......yes, there are more than enough things to amuse the average child ages 4 and up despite what you will hear people insist (and I'm betting my boots that there will be some who will continue to insist otherwise even after they read this LOL).  Three and under.............maybe not so much, but over 4, definately (in fact I believe this so strongly that when someone says their child didn't like it I become suspicious of where in the park Mom/Dad took them and what rides they actually got a chance to ride).  And of course if we're honest we'll have to admit that even at Disney World only 1/4 parks is really geared for the very young set.  I'm thinking that the average 3/4 (maybe even 5) year old would actually find alot more to do and therefore have alot more fun in a 7-8 hour day at IOA/US than Epcot (possibly even HS and/or AK).  I mean, seriously now, when you actually compare what is available to do for a little kid at US/IOA vs what's available at some of the other Disney parks?????????  I don't know, call me crazy, but is it really possible a 3/4/5 year old is going to LOVE Epcot but be bored at IOA??? 


Of course I do know that part of it is that we're just not as Disney obsessed as most here are.  And if you are Disney obsessed, nothing will ever really compare regardless of how much fun it is.  I think that's REALLY the bottom line. My family is more 'amusement park' obsessed than 'Disney obsessed'.  And as far as characters are concerned.....................Mickey Mouse and his clan really don't rank any higher in my house than Tweety Bird and Thing 1 and Thing 2 (or the Pink Panther, currently playing in the adjacent family room as I type).    

Honestly we've never met an amusement park we didn't like.  And as far as amusement parks go IOA/US rank right up there.  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it

But, alas, I digress.

Now of course all of this information is not presented in the hopes of 'making people go to IOA/US' (really, it isn't)  It's just put out here so everyone can know EXACTLY what these parks have to offer for your younger kids (4/5/6).  It's hard to make any decision when you only have half the story and when people talk about IOA/US they typically only speak in ambiguous generalities ("my kid didn't like it",  "it's only for older kids",  "they have all those roller coasters", etc.etc.) but they never reveal what rides their kids went on but didn't like; what play areas their kids went to but didn't like, and most importantly what they didn't like about them.  Sure if you are more of a Disney guru you probably will prefer to just do Disney and skip US/IOA and  that makes great sense.  They also may not be the most appropriate parks for children who's medical conditions limit them physically and/or children who don't/can't enjoy more active rides.  That also makes great sense.   But I would just caution anyone against skipping these parks because they've been led to believe their younger, typically active, adventurous 4/5/6 yo kids wouldn't have any fun.   Honestly, I'd really be a bit worried about a child who spent a day or two at US/IOA with their 'enthusiastic' (enthusiasm is contagious) parent, were actually taken to the interactive play areas, actually sampled a good portion of the 15 rides available to them, and still walked away at the end of the day saying they didn't have some serious big-time fun!


Don't know if I helped but can't blame a girl for tryin'!!   


(ok, goin' to collect my PR fee now )


----------



## jessica52877

OMGosh! Barney is my favorite! I really LOVE that they have that show there. It is probably my favorite thing there (even though I kind of forgot about it).


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> OMGosh! Barney is my favorite! I really LOVE that they have that show there. It is probably my favorite thing there (even though I kind of forgot about it).



Jessica!!!!! Barney?



I know there has been some talk about Universal/IOA. I think it comes down to a matter of preference. We did not find a lot of things for DD to do when she was 4-6. She does LOVE the Grinch. So she only asks to go during December. LOL


----------



## myasma

Just wanted to let everyone know that for the moment, Mya is doing good. Maybe even discharged tommorrow or soon. Just wish I could have taken her to Disney one more time. I have been asking her what she wants to do and that's all she says.


----------



## maroo

pacrosby said:


> Perhaps if you could be more specific about what your reservations are we could be more helpful.  I think it's easy to overread or underread other people's general descriptions of GKTW (for example when people say it's nice to be in the company of other's who 'get it' I imagine some get the impression that everyone sits around commiserating about their child's medical journey; or that you are surrounded by children who appear visibly 'unwell' etc. - all very untrue; at the same time when people say it's nice to be away from the hubbub of all things Disney I imagine some get the impression that GKTW might be a bit boring and quiet and not 'magical enough' for them - again not true).
> 
> We went on Matty's Wish trip in December and stayed at GKTW.  Initally, in our pre-planninig stages, I did not want to stay at GKTW and was hoping for AKL (seems to be a common request LOL).  For many reasons I am very glad we reconsidered but if we hadn't, the truth is we wouldn't have known what we had missed so I probably would've been just as happy.  Obviously you need to make whatever decision is right for your family but just make sure you aren't making it based on faulty impressions.  Don't hesitate to pick the brains of those of us who have actually been at GKTW......................isn't that what we hang around here for?????????



I am glad you posted this.  

All I know is that if I had one day to be anywhere I wanted to be - that it would be at GKTW.  As much as I adore the Magic Kingdom, GKTW is the most magical place on earth.



myasma said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that for the moment, Mya is doing good. Maybe even discharged tommorrow or soon. Just wish I could have taken her to Disney one more time. I have been asking her what she wants to do and that's all she says.



I am so glad she is doing well.....and I so wish you guys could go to Disney again!!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

I just wanted to add, that if you choose to stay onsite vs. GKTW...I don't believe you get to pick where you stay.  We didn't anyways.  We were told that GKTW handles all of that and it really depends on what they have available to wish families that week.  We had requested to be on the monorail...and we are at AKL.  Not disappointed in the least, but didn't want someone who is thinking they can just pick anywhere they want to stay to think thats how it works.  At least it didn't for us.


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> I just wanted to add, that if you choose to stay onsite vs. GKTW...I don't believe you get to pick where you stay.  We didn't anyways.  We were told that GKTW handles all of that and it really depends on what they have available to wish families that week.  We had requested to be on the monorail...and we are at AKL.  Not disappointed in the least, but didn't want someone who is thinking they can just pick anywhere they want to stay to think thats how it works.  At least it didn't for us.



Here on the DIS I have seen families stay everywhere from the Grand Floridian to the POP, so I guess you never know.


----------



## thatkid

Just wanted to say that at GKTW, you're really not always reminded of sickness. When I was there, there was a couple of bald kids, one in a wheelchair and that was it, all of the kids, wish kids included looked normal. I was seriously able to completely forget about it all. I was stuck between a disney cruise & disney world, and chose the world just because of GKTW (and i'm 18) 
but every family is different, and you'll all have amazing times no matter where you stay.


----------



## LindaBabe

At GKTW, no one will remind you you have an ill child.  But what you *will* find is the kind of accommodations that make their lives easier - for example a 'roll on' carrousel where a child in a chair can ride the same as every other kid.  And magical experiences  - ice cream for breakfast if they want it and you allow it.  Comfort and space (and a washer/dryer in the villa)  Parking at your door.  And volunteers willing to cater to almost every wish.  Don't want to make breakfast?  Too tired to go to the gingerbread house?  Call for the breakfast cart!  At night, Pizza delivery.  Too tired to stand in line for charactors?  At GKTW, it's easy to meet Mickey. 

 Whichever you choose, Disney Resort, or GKTW,  the potential is there for you to have a GREAT time.  The magic is waiting for you!


----------



## pouty_tink

After reading a bunch of the last few posts, I feel a little more comfortable saying what our reservations were/are about staying at GKTW. The last 6 months of our lives have been so stressful. Kaylin wanted her wish to be in Disney World. (makes momma proud!!!) But my husband and I were very unsure about it (GKTW) because we wanted this trip to be happy and a celebration of her being done with her chemo. We didnt want to be somewhere where we were reminded often, everyday whatever the case. I have no doubt that GKTW is magical. But someone mentioned, and I apologize I dont remember who, that they were treating their Wish trip as more of just that, her wish trip, and not a disney vacation. After reading some trip reports, and getting the varied opinions (which I greatly appreciate) we are leaning more towards staying at GKTW. I didnt want to offend anyone and thats why I phrased it the way I did without really saying why we were unsure of staying there. And I am really hoping I didnt.  This is Kaylin's wish trip and she is well so no matter where we stay it will be special and happy, and a celebration. Since it will be a once in a lifetime experience for her and our family, I think we will be at GKTW. We'll always be able to stay onsite in the future, and heck I think we're even going to stay a few days extra and be on site.


----------



## pnutallergymom

pouty_tink said:


> After reading a bunch of the last few posts, I feel a little more comfortable saying what our reservations were/are about staying at GKTW. The last 6 months of our lives have been so stressful. Kaylin wanted her wish to be in Disney World. (makes momma proud!!!) But my husband and I were very unsure about it (GKTW) because we wanted this trip to be happy and a celebration of her being done with her chemo. We didnt want to be somewhere where we were reminded often, everyday whatever the case. I have no doubt that GKTW is magical. But someone mentioned, and I apologize I dont remember who, that they were treating their Wish trip as more of just that, her wish trip, and not a disney vacation. After reading some trip reports, and getting the varied opinions (which I greatly appreciate) we are leaning more towards staying at GKTW. I didnt want to offend anyone and thats why I phrased it the way I did without really saying why we were unsure of staying there. And I am really hoping I didnt.  This is Kaylin's wish trip and she is well so no matter where we stay it will be special and happy, and a celebration. Since it will be a once in a lifetime experience for her and our family, I think we will be at GKTW. We'll always be able to stay onsite in the future, and heck I think we're even going to stay a few days extra and be on site.



I think this is probably the one place on all of the Disboards where people aren't offended by the decisions or feelings of others!!  Either that, or they do a very good job of hiding it!!  

I'm glad we were all able to help you make an educated decision!!  You are going to have a great time and Kaylin's wish is going to be FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## pacrosby

pouty_tink said:


> After reading a bunch of the last few posts, I feel a little more comfortable saying what our reservations were/are about staying at GKTW. The last 6 months of our lives have been so stressful. Kaylin wanted her wish to be in Disney World. (makes momma proud!!!) But my husband and I were very unsure about it (GKTW) because we wanted this trip to be happy and a celebration of her being done with her chemo. We didnt want to be somewhere where we were reminded often, everyday whatever the case. I have no doubt that GKTW is magical. But someone mentioned, and I apologize I dont remember who, that they were treating their Wish trip as more of just that, her wish trip, and not a disney vacation. After reading some trip reports, and getting the varied opinions (which I greatly appreciate) we are leaning more towards staying at GKTW. I didnt want to offend anyone and thats why I phrased it the way I did without really saying why we were unsure of staying there. And I am really hoping I didnt.  This is Kaylin's wish trip and she is well so no matter where we stay it will be special and happy, and a celebration. Since it will be a once in a lifetime experience for her and our family, I think we will be at GKTW. We'll always be able to stay onsite in the future, and heck I think we're even going to stay a few days extra and be on site.




I suspected that that might be the gist of your reservation which is why I asked if you might wish to share.  I think it's reasonable, to think that GKTW might mean being surrounded by 'sickness' and 'sadness' but it's not; at all.  Also, when people talk about having people 'wait on you' (or however they choose to put it) they don't mean like people might wait on you in the hospital.  It's not a "oh you poor thing, let me help you" kind of attitude; it's more like a "hey, you're a VIP, you're not supposed to have to do that, let me help you" kind of attitude.  People are happy, not sad.  And I did not ever once sit and talk with someone about our children's illnesses....................even the family we became friendly with after having 'met' here on the board.  It's not that kind of place.  It's a 'happy' place............just like Disney.  I do think that many of us here are aware that these are common misconceptions among people who are unsure of whether or not they want to stay at GKTW vs. on-site and why we want so much to let people know otherwise.  It's not that we want anyone who chooses not to stay at GKTW to feel badly.  We just want to make sure no one makes that decision for the wrong reasons.  And for those of us who have already been there.............often our experiences have been so wonderful that we just want others to have the same opportunity to experience the same wonder on their own trips.    

Anyway, that's my long winded way of saying I'm glad to hear you've made a choice that you feel most comfortable with.  Now...............happy planning!!


----------



## pacrosby

pnutallergymom said:


> I think this is probably the one place on all of the Disboards where people aren't offended by the decisions or feelings of others!!  Either that, or they do a very good job of hiding it!!
> 
> I'm glad we were all able to help you make an educated decision!!  You are going to have a great time and Kaylin's wish is going to be FANTASTIC!!!!





Hey Shannon..................I just needed to say that I am sorry that you sometimes are made to feel like an 'outsider' given your choice to stay at AKL.  I know that I am a real GKTW fan and no doubt have contributed to your sense of discomfort at times so I just need to say that that has never been my intent............to make someone who chooses otherwise to feel badly.  Like I said above, I just ALWAYS (whatever the topic) want to make sure people aren't making choices based on misinformation or misconception.  What they do once the have the facts is up to them.



As an aside............glad to hear you guys are home.  Hope the mere existance of yet another 'teddy' isn't making you crazy.  Gotta admit he was cute.  He was, wasn't he?????

And I'm reeling at the thought that your dh thought I was a doctor   I had no idea!  Must be my authoritative demeanor huh???


----------



## pnutallergymom

pacrosby said:


> Hey Shannon..................I just needed to say that I am sorry that you sometimes are made to feel like an 'outsider' given your choice to stay at AKL.  I know that I am a real GKTW fan and no doubt have contributed to your sense of discomfort at times so I just need to say that that has never been my intent............to make someone who chooses otherwise to feel badly.  Like I said above, I just always want to make sure people aren't making choices based on misinformation or misconception.  What they do once the have the facts is up to them.
> 
> As an aside............glad to hear you guys are home.  Hope the mere existance of yet another 'teddy' isn't making you crazy.  Gotta admit he was cute.  He was, wasn't he?????
> 
> And I'm reeling at the thought that your dh thought I was a doctor   I had no idea!  Must be my authoritative demeanor huh???



LOL!!!  Ok, so we do happen to LOVE the Teddy.  He is definitely a keeper.  Sorry Melissa and Amanda, he cannot be added to the barrel burn!!! 

Ahhhhh....I don't know what to really say about the whole GKTW thing.  You guys have sure done a good job making me feel bad about our decision.  I've got tough skin though, so its no big deal!!  I'm also comfortable with my reasons for it too!! 

I hope that I haven't added to any misconception in making someone think that all people do there is sit around talking about sick kids.  I know that isn't what it is like at all.  I also am well aware that it doesn't look like a "sick village", or that people were waiting on you feeling bad for you.....that isn't at all what I meant by what I was saying. 

I just don't understand how everyone sees staying onsite at Disney so different from staying at GKTW.....especially since we can utilize every single perk of GKTW, with maybe the exception of having the breakfast cart deliver to the door, ordering some free pizza and having a bedtime tuck in??  Its not as if we pick up our things at orientation and can't come back.  I can do everything all of you are doing.....and then some because I get the perks of being an onsite Disney resort guest.  When it comes down to it, it really is just a choice on where we sleep at night.

I don't want to get into a big back and forth about it, but just keep in mind that I think there are alot of families who could so benefit from all of the help on the Dis but might shy away because of the negativity on their choice to stay onsite!!!  I know after the last day or so, that I have felt out of place....but this is about Brigitte and not me!!  AND.......you can't get rid of me that easily!!!


----------



## pacrosby

pnutallergymom said:


> LOL!!!  Ok, so we do happen to LOVE the Teddy.  He is definitely a keeper.  Sorry Melissa and Amanda, he cannot be added to the barrel burn!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh....I don't know what to really say about the whole GKTW thing.  You guys have sure done a good job making me feel bad about our decision.  I've got tough skin though, so its no big deal!!  I'm also comfortable with my reasons for it too!!
> 
> I hope that I haven't added to any misconception in making someone think that all people do there is sit around talking about sick kids.  I know that isn't what it is like at all.  I also am well aware that it doesn't look like a "sick village", or that people were waiting on you feeling bad for you.....that isn't at all what I meant by what I was saying.
> 
> I just don't understand how everyone sees staying onsite at Disney so different from staying at GKTW.....especially since we can utilize every single perk of GKTW, with maybe the exception of having the breakfast cart deliver to the door, ordering some free pizza and having a bedtime tuck in??  Its not as if we pick up our things at orientation and can't come back.  I can do everything all of you are doing.....and then some because I get the perks of being an onsite Disney resort guest.  When it comes down to it, it really is just a choice on where we sleep at night.
> 
> I don't want to get into a big back and forth about it, but just keep in mind that I think there are alot of families who could so benefit from all of the help on the Dis but might shy away because of the negativity on their choice to stay onsite!!!  I know after the last day or so, that I have felt out of place....but this is about Brigitte and not me!!  AND.......you can't get rid of me that easily!!!




well, hmmmmmm, now I'm really confused because I didn't know there was alot of negativity going on here.  Guess I gotta go back and reread before I comment too much further (I haven't been posting all that much lately so perhaps I missed something??????)

For now all I can say is, for me anyway, it's just about making sure there are no misconceptions.  And it wasn't you or anyone else in particular who 'added' to the misconceptions............it's just that those misconceptions exist.  I know...................simply because I had them myself


----------



## yinyanggirls

I think part of the difference is that some of you who seem to prefer the idea of staying on-site have been to Disney at least once in the recent past. You already have a picture in your head of what a Disney vacation is like. My family has never been so were are going into it blind, knowing only that every review of GKTW has been nothing but glowing. As Shannon points out, staying on-site does not remove you from the weekly activities of GKTW. I do remember someone once requested on-site because they did not want to drive, implying that they weren't likely to go back to GKTW after check-in. As Pamela pointed out, staying on-site means you won't know "what you're missing" and will have a fabulous time regardless. I'm glad you're stubborn enough to voice your opinion and stick around Shannon. This would be a boring place to chat if everyone was exactly the same....


----------



## maroo

edit - I just took this out.

I hope we can let the discussion of onsite vs offsite drop for now.  I think the question was answered for the family.


----------



## Mtopher4

pnutallergymom..
(((((((Hugs)))))))) I don't think anyone here was trying to make you feel out of place. Please DO NOT think that


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Honestly I had no idea there was a choice. I can understand why some would choose on property and some would choose GKTW. I think it will be an awsome trip staying at either place.


----------



## alaskanabbott

I read a PTR where the mom found on here some designs for iron-on transfers for t-shirts...I can't remember which one, b/c I obsessivly read old PTR's, yeah, I have NO life  Anyone know where to find those designs for t-shirts?
James is giving me fits about picking short sleeve shirts, he won't pick out any. But he is also very into being "special" and I know he will wear a shirt I make for him...such a man!


----------



## livndisney

alaskanabbott said:


> I read a PTR where the mom found on here some designs for iron-on transfers for t-shirts...I can't remember which one, b/c I obsessivly read old PTR's, yeah, I have NO life  Anyone know where to find those designs for t-shirts?
> James is giving me fits about picking short sleeve shirts, he won't pick out any. But he is also very into being "special" and I know he will wear a shirt I make for him...such a man!



If you go down to the creative board, there are lots of people who design the iron ons for you. They can do most anything!


----------



## alaskanabbott

livndisney said:


> If you go down to the creative board, there are lots of people who design the iron ons for you. They can do most anything!



Okay, forgive this stupid question...where do I find the creative board?


----------



## livndisney

alaskanabbott said:


> Okay, forgive this stupid question...where do I find the creative board?



Oh, I'm sorry!!! I am horrible at linking but let me try.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

This explains the "rules of the road"
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892887


----------



## that's nice

You can try the DISigns board.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

Look through some people's DISigns and if you need them customized you can ask them.


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> Okay, forgive this stupid question...where do I find the creative board?



Make sure and tell them you are doing a wish trip and that you just found them...maybe they can do some custom ones for ya quick!  

That would be awesome!


----------



## maroo

Oh!  And I can send you the file for the Make a Wish shirts, too.  It is something you could iron on as well.

I would say I would try to make some shirts for you...but I don't think I can get them to Alaska quick enough???  

PM me if you are interested in that!

And this goes for anyone going on a wish trip soon - you can PM me and I can give you a link so you can download the image and you can iron it on a shirt.


----------



## alaskanabbott

maroo said:


> Oh!  And I can send you the file for the Make a Wish shirts, too.  It is something you could iron on as well.
> 
> I would say I would try to make some shirts for you...but I don't think I can get them to Alaska quick enough???
> 
> PM me if you are interested in that!
> 
> And this goes for anyone going on a wish trip soon - you can PM me and I can give you a link so you can download the image and you can iron it on a shirt.



You're so sweet to offer, but I think I can figure it out pretty easy if you want to just send me some "stock" files. He will love anything his mommy makes him  ahhh boys


----------



## alaskanabbott

Thanks everyone, I posted on the board, and already had a lady send me a picture! We're not looing for anything fancy, but I figure if I can make him 3 or 4 shirts he can rotate for the week. And I'm the mean (and lazy) mommy, b/c I'm only making them for the wish boy!


----------



## cajunfan

alaskanabbott...if there is something specific you want, I can modify some of the customs that you may see...my talents are very limited compared to the folks on the DISigns thread, but I am more than happy to help if I can.

Lynn


----------



## alaskanabbott

cajunfan said:


> alaskanabbott...if there is something specific you want, I can modify some of the customs that you may see...my talents are very limited compared to the folks on the DISigns thread, but I am more than happy to help if I can.
> 
> Lynn



Thank-You! I'm perusing them right now.... and I may take you up on that!


----------



## twinmum

Decided to edit my post too...a late reply to the "GKTW vs on-site" debate.  Didn't want to stir the pot any more.

A Wish Trip is meant to be just that...whatever means a "wish come true" for your wish child.  It looks like you have had a lot of feedback and you'll make the decision that is right for your family.  

FYI, we're one of the families who had stayed onsite,.  We stayed at GKTW for the week of Mark's Wish Trip, then extended for 3 nights onsite.  It was all magical.  That was in November 2009, and we just came back from a week back at WDW, and while it was wonderful, it just wasn't quite as magical as the Wish Trip.  

A Wish Trip is special, and to be enjoyed by the Wish child and family, whatever that means for you.

Best WISHES!
Alison


----------



## The Lurker

Just a quick note to let everyone know that I saw the Thumper 321 (Aiden's) family at the Castle at GKTW this morning.  They are having a wonderful time.  They were making pillows and my talking with them may have decreased the number of "making the pillows" pictures she will have to share.  But, it was a real pleasure for me, after having read their ptr, to actually meet them.  Aiden's star will be hung tonight.


----------



## LindaBabe

The Lurker said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I saw the Thumper 321 (Aiden's) family at the Castle at GKTW this morning.  They are having a wonderful time.  They were making pillows and my talking with them may have decreased the number of "making the pillows" pictures she will have to share.  But, it was a real pleasure for me, after having read their ptr, to actually meet them.  Aiden's star will be hung tonight.



COOL!  Gotta love the meets!


----------



## Mtopher4

AWW.. So glad they arrived safely


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Yay for their arrival! I hope we get to have some Dis meet's too That is awsome!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Oh, that is sooooo awesome!!!  I am so happy to hear they are having a great time!!!!  Makes me excited!!!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

I don't know if this has been discussed before or not....so forgive me if it has!!

Does anyone have any experience or know how it works at any of the water parks if you are a wish family??  

I thought someone had mentioned before that GKTW has passes for families to Aquatica as well??  Can anyone confirm?

TIA!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

humm. Im not sure. Ty want's to go to Blizzard Beach so we will probably pay oop for that so he can go. I was thinking the waterparks weren't included but Im not certain


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Where is everyone?? Did everyone leave us and go to DisneyHope everyone that is there is having the BEST trip ever!!! If your not there Im sending a SHOUT out to you and saying HELLO!!!!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Officially tickets are not provided for the Disney Water Parks.  

I have seen people with GKTW/MAW buttons lining up at a TL ticket window, went and stopped them, and let them directly into the Park without tickets.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Thanks you guys.  I knew that we would have to buy our tickets, (or maybe not?? ) but I was wondering if you still get front of the line etc....

Thinking it would be pretty bad to cut in front of all of those people standing and waiting on the stairs for the waterslides etc.....was just wondering how it worked??  I would bet my life on some pretty upset folks at that site!!!  You know those lines don't move near as quickly as they do for the rides in the parks.


Also, I was trying to book an ADR at CRT for one of our days, but they are all booked, any tips??


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> Thanks you guys.  I knew that we would have to buy our tickets, (or maybe not?? ) but I was wondering if you still get front of the line etc....
> 
> Thinking it would be pretty bad to cut in front of all of those people standing and waiting on the stairs for the waterslides etc.....was just wondering how it worked??  I would bet my life on some pretty upset folks at that site!!!  You know those lines don't move near as quickly as they do for the rides in the parks.
> 
> 
> Also, I was trying to book an ADR at CRT for one of our days, but they are all booked, any tips??



I am clueless on the water parks and have not really heard a report from a wish family about that...so I second what Cheshire Figment said!

As for CRT - if at first you don't succeed, try, try, try again.  

Try calling (make sure they know you are a wish family) and try online.  When you try online, try different combinations of people to equal your party.  For example - when we went with 7 - I was able to get a ressie for 4 and for 3, but 7 was a no-go!  There is a chance you would be separated, but if you tell them you are together, they will do what they can to seat you together.  

Try early and often.  Especially around the 45 day mark - because once the money is due on packages, people tend to cancel and will hopefully cancel their ADR's, too.  

Remember you have to pre-pay for CRT - so be ready for that.  

And don't rule out a walk up on your trip.  Go the first day and tell them you are a make a wish family and see if they can get you in.  Never hurts to try.



Cheshire Figment said:


> Officially tickets are not provided for the Disney Water Parks.
> 
> I have seen people with GKTW/MAW buttons lining up at a TL ticket window, went and stopped them, and let them directly into the Park without tickets.



You rock!!!!  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Where is everyone?? Did everyone leave us and go to DisneyHope everyone that is there is having the BEST trip ever!!! If your not there Im sending a SHOUT out to you and saying HELLO!!!!



He he!!  

I am headed to Disney tomorrow and will be out of pocket a few days!


----------



## LindaBabe

Have a wonderful trip, Maroo!  It's your race weekend, isn't it?  GO RUNNER!  FINISH STRONG!


----------



## pacrosby

pnutallergymom said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed before or not....so forgive me if it has!!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or know how it works at any of the water parks if you are a wish family??
> 
> I thought someone had mentioned before that GKTW has passes for families to Aquatica as well??  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> TIA!!



Hey Shannon........................yes you can get tickets to Aquatica from GKTW.  You need to request them 24 hours in advance and they will print up a confirmation letter that will serve as your ticket (probably keeps people for asking for tickets to all these extra things and then using them later, after their trip).  You also get free parking and a free stroller/wc rental if necessary.

I'm jealous of those of you checking out the water parks.  We loooooooove water parks.  The water (and generally the air as well) is too cold in December


----------



## pacrosby

maroo said:


> I am headed to Disney tomorrow and will be out of pocket a few days!




Don't forget to bring your prosthetic feet


----------



## momma_mouse

I haven't been on here in a while...I've been working like crazy since we got back.  That and the stomach bug has went through our house not once, but twice.

Anyway, when did they shorten the photo pass expiration?  When we went back in the fall I know we had longer than 30 days.

Needless to say, our pictures expired (I didn't even realize it.) before I got the code from Maroo.  I guess we've lost them all.   

So, a PSA for everyone, make sure you order your CD as soon as you get home.


----------



## maroo

momma_mouse said:


> I haven't been on here in a while...I've been working like crazy since we got back.  That and the stomach bug has went through our house not once, but twice.
> 
> Anyway, when did they shorten the photo pass expiration?  When we went back in the fall I know we had longer than 30 days.
> 
> Needless to say, our pictures expired (I didn't even realize it.) before I got the code from Maroo.  I guess we've lost them all.
> 
> So, a PSA for everyone, make sure you order your CD as soon as you get home.



I PM'd you, but want to make this public, too....

You are right...redeem them asap, BUT...you can call them - they will find your photos.  If they can't, let me know.  I have a connection or two in PhotoPass.    They WILL give you your pics.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Oh I hope you can get your pictures Ashley! I didnt realise there was an expiration date on them. I will be sure to note that! I hope everyone is on the mend. Once is awful twice is  Hugs!


Hey Maroo have an awsome trip!!!


----------



## noahsketomom

I can't seem to find out anywhere how much photopass is?  Anybody know???  And so you get it when you are there and then pay when you get back...right?


----------



## yinyanggirls

Maroo talked to the right people at Disney Photopass and was told that they will now offer the Photopass for free to Wish families. I believe you get a code when you check in at GKTW.


----------



## noahsketomom

Are you serious?!?!?  That is so great!  

You rock, Maroo!  



yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo talked to the right people at Disney Photopass and was told that they will now offer the Photopass for free to Wish families. I believe you get a code when you check in at GKTW.


----------



## maroo

LindaBabe said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Maroo!  It's your race weekend, isn't it?  GO RUNNER!  FINISH STRONG!



Thank you, Linda!!  




pacrosby said:


> Don't forget to bring your prosthetic feet



I wish!!  Well, not really.  I don't really want to need prosthetic feet!!!    So I am briniging my Advil instead.  



noahsketomom said:


> Are you serious?!?!?  That is so great!
> 
> You rock, Maroo!



Thanks!  It really wasn't me - it was Disney's idea.  But that is a looooooonnnnggg story.  

I was just asking for a discount for you guys to match the discount offered to families staying onsite and they came forward and wanted to provide it for free.  

It was supposed to start yesterday - where you actually got the code when you check in - but I need someone to check on that for me and then I will "officially" announce it and put information out about it on this thread for future families.


----------



## 2specialkids

I was just catching up and wanted to chime in on the photopass stuff. We got ours just as all this went thru. Thanks again to Maroo for asking for a discount and the wonderful folks at Disney who decided to make the discount 100% off. We would have borrowed the money from someone just to have the CD but this was just another bit of pixie dust to make our trip special. I know not every one has someone they can borrow that much cash from like we do so this will make it available to all the WISH families. Thanks again!!


----------



## casper_jj11

yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo talked to the right people at Disney Photopass and was told that they will now offer the Photopass for free to Wish families. I believe you get a code when you check in at GKTW.



So amazing! Do you know if it will be available to those not staying at GKTW? We haven't confirmed location yet but I think we'll be onsite (and not linked with GKTW)

We took a family trip after DDs surgery to remove the tumour in 2007. It was our escape after everything we'd all been through. I too thought we had longer and it expired. I contacted photopass, explained that dd had just had surgery for cancer and this was such an important trip for us. They couldn't do anything. They said the pics were deleted at 30d. I'm so happy to hear you had better luck.


----------



## Mtopher4

What about cruise line photo pass?


----------



## alaskanabbott

do you wait in line for the photo's? I'm not sure we want to spend our time waiting to have our picture taken. I just went to the photopass site, but I'm still kind of confused by it. Then again, I'm easily confused


----------



## livndisney

alaskanabbott said:


> do you wait in line for the photo's? I'm not sure we want to spend our time waiting to have our picture taken. I just went to the photopass site, but I'm still kind of confused by it. Then again, I'm easily confused



Photopass photographers are in lots of places. They are normally found at some of the characters meets and key photo spots in the parks. So when you wait in line for the character meet-you are waiting for the photographer as well. 

When you go into meet Tink-a Photopass photographer will be there.
When you are on Main Street-a Photopass photographer will be there.
On the bridge in front of the Tree at AK- A Photopass photographer will be there.

Does that help a little?


----------



## Mtopher4

Noe at Disney there isn't always a line.. whenever you see a Disnet photogapher you can take a pic  They are Great at BBB


----------



## alaskanabbott

livndisney said:


> Photopass photographers are in lots of places. They are normally found at some of the characters meets and key photo spots in the parks. So when you wait in line for the character meet-you are waiting for the photographer as well.
> 
> When you go into meet Tink-a Photopass photographer will be there.
> When you are on Main Street-a Photopass photographer will be there.
> On the bridge in front of the Tree at AK- A Photopass photographer will be there.
> 
> Does that help a little?





Mtopher4 said:


> Noe at Disney there isn't always a line.. whenever you see a Disnet photogapher you can take a pic  They are Great at BBB




Yes guys that helps! It would be pretty cool to get some nice pics of us all


----------



## casper_jj11

OMG OMG! We have dates! I called just to ask a few questions and there's no problem with the requested dates. Leaving August 7th. They don't extend trips but we can change the flight ourselves so we hope to return on Aug 17th. We've requested to stay onsite and she said to let her know which resort we'd like to stay at... they usually book one of the deluxe resorts. She also said to go ahead and cancel the BBB ressies that I have because she'll be booking that directly for us. She said to give the time and date that we need (because of the CRT ressies we have booked) and she'll get it. I'm going to keep the ressies til I know she has it just in case but holy cow, I'm excited but feel a little sick... does this make sense? Its actually real....


----------



## livndisney

casper_jj11 said:


> OMG OMG! We have dates! I called just to ask a few questions and there's no problem with the requested dates. Leaving August 7th. They don't extend trips but we can change the flight ourselves so we hope to return on Aug 17th. We've requested to stay onsite and she said to let her know which resort we'd like to stay at... they usually book one of the deluxe resorts. She also said to go ahead and cancel the BBB ressies that I have because she'll be booking that directly for us. She said to give the time and date that we need (because of the CRT ressies we have booked) and she'll get it. I'm going to keep the ressies til I know she has it just in case but holy cow, I'm excited but feel a little sick... does this make sense? Its actually real....



Wahoo!!!!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

casper_jj11 said:


> OMG OMG! We have dates! I called just to ask a few questions and there's no problem with the requested dates. Leaving August 7th. They don't extend trips but we can change the flight ourselves so we hope to return on Aug 17th. We've requested to stay onsite and she said to let her know which resort we'd like to stay at... they usually book one of the deluxe resorts. She also said to go ahead and cancel the BBB ressies that I have because she'll be booking that directly for us. She said to give the time and date that we need (because of the CRT ressies we have booked) and she'll get it. I'm going to keep the ressies til I know she has it just in case but holy cow, I'm excited but feel a little sick... does this make sense? Its actually real....





That is soooooo awesome!!!!  I am so excited for you guys!!!!  Congrats!!!   

I wanted to let you all know that if you need a little Disney fix today, The Travel Channel is running Disney stuff from 3pm-7pm EST.  One of the shows is Disney on a Dime, Disney Cruise Lines, Samantha Browns favorite rides, and another one about all of the parks!!!  I have my DVR set for record!!!  DH is working OT all night, so guess I will be  and  when the kids go to sleep tonight!!  Wish you all were closer, we could have a DIS night!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

casper_jj11 said:


> OMG OMG! We have dates! I called just to ask a few questions and there's no problem with the requested dates. Leaving August 7th. They don't extend trips but we can change the flight ourselves so we hope to return on Aug 17th. We've requested to stay onsite and she said to let her know which resort we'd like to stay at... they usually book one of the deluxe resorts. She also said to go ahead and cancel the BBB ressies that I have because she'll be booking that directly for us. She said to give the time and date that we need (because of the CRT ressies we have booked) and she'll get it. I'm going to keep the ressies til I know she has it just in case but holy cow, I'm excited but feel a little sick... does this make sense? Its actually real....



 Wow!!!! Yes that makes total sense!! Ok no more feeling sick. ALL excitement from here on out!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pnutallergymom said:


> That is soooooo awesome!!!!  I am so excited for you guys!!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that if you need a little Disney fix today, The Travel Channel is running Disney stuff from 3pm-7pm EST.  One of the shows is Disney on a Dime, Disney Cruise Lines, Samantha Browns favorite rides, and another one about all of the parks!!!  I have my DVR set for record!!!  DH is working OT all night, so guess I will be  and  when the kids go to sleep tonight!!  Wish you all were closer, we could have a DIS night!!!!



Thank you for posting this. I was hoping there would be something on Disney soon! We definately need a Disney fix. I'm going to have dh to dvr it tonight so we can watch it this weekend. 

It would be cool if we could all pile into one house and we all put our jammies on (Disney of course) and sit around and talk about Disney over snacks!


----------



## alaskanabbott

and play Disney Scene it!


----------



## LindaBabe

Code does not work for cruise line - photos there are by an outside vendor - not photo pass - and you have to either buy them by the piece as prints  or a CD with unlimited printing rights for about 400$


----------



## Maryrn11168

LindaBabe said:


> Code does not work for cruise line - photos there are by an outside vendor - not photo pass - and you have to either buy them by the piece as prints  or a CD with unlimited printing rights for about 400$



Bummer for us cruising folks!! 

Congrats to Casper_jj11 on getting your dates!!  It makes it more real for some reason!!

Well Brian's wish grantor called us today and gave us a date to drop by and deliver all the paperwork, etc!!!  Very coo!!!  I asked if he will be given and MAW t-shirt and the answer was no....just a button.  Well, I'm glad Amber just asked about those so I don't have to look thru thousand of threads to find the answer!!  I can't believe it is only 3 weeks away.  I feel like I have so much to do but it is also too early.  I would love to get the luggage out of the attic, but we are having the family over for Brian's birthday on the 20th so I can't get it out until after.  Our family is quite large, we are up to 45 people.  That is just DH and my brothers, sisters, their kids and our moms. Brian will turn 7 while we are on the cruise.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!  I'm off to find some t-shirt disigns!!


----------



## kellyw8863

Joanne - Congrats on dates!

Quick questions regarding stroller as wheelchair tags - If I rent a double stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals, can I still use a stroller as wheelchair tag on the double?  We won't have Ali's adaptive stroller before we leave, so we will need to do something for her, and I thought it would be easier to just go ahead and do the double instead of the special needs stroller.  Thoughts?


----------



## pnutallergymom

kellyw8863 said:


> Joanne - Congrats on dates!
> 
> Quick questions regarding stroller as wheelchair tags - If I rent a double stroller from Orlando Stroller Rentals, can I still use a stroller as wheelchair tag on the double?  We won't have Ali's adaptive stroller before we leave, so we will need to do something for her, and I thought it would be easier to just go ahead and do the double instead of the special needs stroller.  Thoughts?



Hi Kelly,

I am 99.9% positive you can use the tag on any stroller you have!


----------



## livndisney

I got to meet so many wonderful familes today!
I met Piper and her Mom, That's nice and family, Mya's family and Maroo and her friend Lisa.

It was so nice to meet all of you!


----------



## that's nice

livndisney said:


> I got to meet so many wonderful familes today!
> I met Piper and her Mom, That's nice and family, Mya's family and Maroo and her friend Lisa.
> 
> It was so nice to meet all of you!



It was nice meeting you, Maroo, Piper, & pipersmom too!!!!!

We had fun even though it was such a short visit! Hope you had a great evening!!!!! The crowds were NUTS!!!!!!!!  

EDIT::: To add a quick pic of us!!!

Maroo, Piper (pipersmom), livndisney, me (that's nice), my DW Melody, and my DD3 Juliana


----------



## yinyanggirls

Thanks for the pic! I added a link to it on Amanda/Piper's PTR. Hope that's okay.


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> Thanks for the pic! I added a link to it on Amanda/Piper's PTR. Hope that's okay.



Yea! No problem!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

What a lovely pic. Hey Maroo where are your sunglasses girlie Looks like you were all having a great time. We miss you all!!


----------



## momma_mouse

For everyone planning your upcoming wish trip, I just wanted to offer a bit of advice...enjoy your time at GKTW!  Don't make this trip all about Disney.  I know that was more that likely your child's wish, but make sure you spend time at GKTW, too.  That's the one thing I regret most about our trip.  We would get up in the morning, eat breakfast, head to a park and not come back until dinner.  Our last full day there, I was really regretting that decision.  (We went to Sea World for several hours...the kids were tired and did not enjoy it much.  I wish we had just hung out at the village all day instead.)  Once Sloan rode the train once, he wanted to ride it 1000 more times.  It's things like that that we missed out on.  We missed some of the evening events, too.  

So here we are, not even 3 months back from Sloan's wish trip, and I'm looking at flying to Orlando, visiting GKTW for the day and flying back the next morning.  Why...because my son cried when we left...he wanted to ride the train one more time.  I promised him if I could find tickets cheap enough and scrounge up the money that we would go.  Well, his birthday is at the end of the month and guess what he is asking for.  

So, when you are there, make sure you take the time to explore everything.  Set aside a day when you won't go to any parks.  Let your child explore the village.  Spend an hour or 2 in the castle.  Walk (or wheel) around the garden.  Take advantage of all there is to do.  You will not regret it, but promise you will regret not doing it.


----------



## alaskanabbott

So I guess I better start getting into this trip! I have a question for the group..are the disney tickets "Park Hopper" so that if we finish one park we can go to another? I've been reading the WDW website as you can see


----------



## kellyw8863

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> I am 99.9% positive you can use the tag on any stroller you have!



Thank you!  



that's nice said:


> It was nice meeting you, Maroo, Piper, & pipersmom too!!!!!
> 
> We had fun even though it was such a short visit! Hope you had a great evening!!!!! The crowds were NUTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT::: To add a quick pic of us!!!
> 
> Maroo, Piper (pipersmom), livndisney, me (that's nice), my DW Melody, and my DD3 Juliana



Everyone looks like they are having fun - thank you for sharing!



momma_mouse said:


> For everyone planning your upcoming wish trip, I just wanted to offer a bit of advice...enjoy your time at GKTW!  Don't make this trip all about Disney.  I know that was more that likely your child's wish, but make sure you spend time at GKTW, too.  That's the one thing I regret most about our trip.  We would get up in the morning, eat breakfast, head to a park and not come back until dinner.  Our last full day there, I was really regretting that decision.  (We went to Sea World for several hours...the kids were tired and did not enjoy it much.  I wish we had just hung out at the village all day instead.)  Once Sloan rode the train once, he wanted to ride it 1000 more times.  It's things like that that we missed out on.  We missed some of the evening events, too.
> 
> So here we are, not even 3 months back from Sloan's wish trip, and I'm looking at flying to Orlando, visiting GKTW for the day and flying back the next morning.  Why...because my son cried when we left...he wanted to ride the train one more time.  I promised him if I could find tickets cheap enough and scrounge up the money that we would go.  Well, his birthday is at the end of the month and guess what he is asking for.
> 
> So, when you are there, make sure you take the time to explore everything.  Set aside a day when you won't go to any parks.  Let your child explore the village.  Spend an hour or 2 in the castle.  Walk (or wheel) around the garden.  Take advantage of all there is to do.  You will not regret it, but promise you will regret not doing it.



Great advice!  We have decided that we are going to do the three days in the Disney parks (and maybe add a fourth), but that's it.  We're looking forward to hanging out at GKTW!



alaskanabbott said:


> So I guess I better start getting into this trip! I have a question for the group..are the disney tickets "Park Hopper" so that if we finish one park we can go to another? I've been reading the WDW website as you can see



Yes!  You're so close - less than a week away!

Okay, I have a couple more questions for you veterans.  1.) Is there a discount for in park stroller rentals for wish families, and 2.) how do the prices at the WalMart by GKTW compare to the prices you find at home?  There is no way we will hit our luggage limit (two checked bags per person), so I'm wondering if we are better off filling our bags here (which will then give us empty space on the way home), or if we should just hold off and pick stuff up at the WalMart there.  Thoughts?

Thanks so much!

Kelly


----------



## HeatherSue

that's nice said:


> It was nice meeting you, Maroo, Piper, & pipersmom too!!!!!
> 
> We had fun even though it was such a short visit! Hope you had a great evening!!!!! The crowds were NUTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT::: To add a quick pic of us!!!
> 
> Maroo, Piper (pipersmom), livndisney, me (that's nice), my DW Melody, and my DD3 Juliana



Hey!  I know a couple of those people! Thanks for sharing the picture!


----------



## noahsketomom

Thank you for that, Ashley!   When I started planning, I was trying to pack it all in.  Listening to the folks on this board has made me reconsider this.  THANK YOU THANK YOU!!  We are so excited to see GKTW!  



momma_mouse said:


> For everyone planning your upcoming wish trip, I just wanted to offer a bit of advice...enjoy your time at GKTW!  Don't make this trip all about Disney.  I know that was more that likely your child's wish, but make sure you spend time at GKTW, too.  That's the one thing I regret most about our trip.  We would get up in the morning, eat breakfast, head to a park and not come back until dinner.  Our last full day there, I was really regretting that decision.  (We went to Sea World for several hours...the kids were tired and did not enjoy it much.  I wish we had just hung out at the village all day instead.)  Once Sloan rode the train once, he wanted to ride it 1000 more times.  It's things like that that we missed out on.  We missed some of the evening events, too.
> 
> So here we are, not even 3 months back from Sloan's wish trip, and I'm looking at flying to Orlando, visiting GKTW for the day and flying back the next morning.  Why...because my son cried when we left...he wanted to ride the train one more time.  I promised him if I could find tickets cheap enough and scrounge up the money that we would go.  Well, his birthday is at the end of the month and guess what he is asking for.
> 
> So, when you are there, make sure you take the time to explore everything.  Set aside a day when you won't go to any parks.  Let your child explore the village.  Spend an hour or 2 in the castle.  Walk (or wheel) around the garden.  Take advantage of all there is to do.  You will not regret it, but promise you will regret not doing it.


----------



## livndisney

kellyw8863 said:


> Everyone looks like they are having fun - thank you for sharing!



What you can't see in the picture is that Piper was tickling everyone LOL


----------



## pacrosby

Kelly,

yes, you get a free stroller at all of the parks.............and it's good for either a single or a double stroller, you just tell them what you want.  As far as Walmart.............the prices seemed comparable to those at our local Walmart so I wouldn't advise packing things you could just pick up on the way.  I would however, suggest at least one empty suitcase of you don't have to pay to check it because you probably will fill it on the way home


----------



## pnutallergymom

kellyw8863 said:


> Okay, I have a couple more questions for you veterans.  1.) Is there a discount for in park stroller rentals for wish families, and 2.) how do the prices at the WalMart by GKTW compare to the prices you find at home?  There is no way we will hit our luggage limit (two checked bags per person), so I'm wondering if we are better off filling our bags here (which will then give us empty space on the way home), or if we should just hold off and pick stuff up at the WalMart there.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly



Hi Kelly,

I am almost positive, but I believe wish families get a free stroller rental...I have read that it is supposed to be just a single, but if you need a double that most have gotten that at no charge as well.  

We did our shopping last year at that Walmart and I never noticed the prices being different...if anything, some things were a bit less.

We plan on throwing a few empty duffle bags in our suitcases and doing our shopping when we get down there.  Now, everyone is totally different, but one thing I will do differently this time is NOT buy as much at Walmart.  We bought things we thought we would use, and ended up throwing a good part of it away when we were leaving (food wise).  I did p/u some pool toys for the kids while we were there and that was the best money we spent there!!


----------



## kmparrish5

momma_mouse said:


> For everyone planning your upcoming wish trip, I just wanted to offer a bit of advice...enjoy your time at GKTW!  Don't make this trip all about Disney.  I know that was more that likely your child's wish, but make sure you spend time at GKTW, too.  That's the one thing I regret most about our trip.  We would get up in the morning, eat breakfast, head to a park and not come back until dinner.  Our last full day there, I was really regretting that decision.  (We went to Sea World for several hours...the kids were tired and did not enjoy it much.  I wish we had just hung out at the village all day instead.)  Once Sloan rode the train once, he wanted to ride it 1000 more times.  It's things like that that we missed out on.  We missed some of the evening events, too.
> 
> So here we are, not even 3 months back from Sloan's wish trip, and I'm looking at flying to Orlando, visiting GKTW for the day and flying back the next morning.  Why...because my son cried when we left...he wanted to ride the train one more time.  I promised him if I could find tickets cheap enough and scrounge up the money that we would go.  Well, his birthday is at the end of the month and guess what he is asking for.
> 
> So, when you are there, make sure you take the time to explore everything.  Set aside a day when you won't go to any parks.  Let your child explore the village.  Spend an hour or 2 in the castle.  Walk (or wheel) around the garden.  Take advantage of all there is to do.  You will not regret it, but promise you will regret not doing it.



I agree with this 100%!!!!!!!  We spent two whole days at GKTW.  My kids chose to stay at GKTW instead of going to Universal.  Hanging out and enjoying GKTW was one of the highlights of our trip.


----------



## kellyw8863

Thank you for the WalMart/stroller feedback!


----------



## Mtopher4

OMG $400 for the DCL Photopass CD? UGH

That's Awesome Joanne  Can't wait to read all about your trip planning

Sorry I have been scarce we have been sick  I'm finally recovering. PHEW


----------



## maroo

wow!  I have some pages to catch up on!



LindaBabe said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Maroo!  It's your race weekend, isn't it?  GO RUNNER!  FINISH STRONG!



Thank you so much!  I had a great trip and finished the half!!  It was awesome!



pacrosby said:


> Don't forget to bring your prosthetic feet



I really wish I could pull out those feet today.  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh I hope you can get your pictures Ashley! I didnt realise there was an expiration date on them. I will be sure to note that! I hope everyone is on the mend. Once is awful twice is  Hugs!
> 
> 
> Hey Maroo have an awsome trip!!!



Thanks!  It was awesome!



2specialkids said:


> I was just catching up and wanted to chime in on the photopass stuff. We got ours just as all this went thru. Thanks again to Maroo for asking for a discount and the wonderful folks at Disney who decided to make the discount 100% off. We would have borrowed the money from someone just to have the CD but this was just another bit of pixie dust to make our trip special. I know not every one has someone they can borrow that much cash from like we do so this will make it available to all the WISH families. Thanks again!!



You are very welcome!

Let me take this opportunity, again, to invite you guys to write a letter to Disney PhotoPass thanking them for this free gift.  It is a large donation on the part of Disney to offer the PhotoPass for free - so if you are interested in writing a letter, let me know and I will PM you the address!


----------



## Thumper321

maroo said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Let me take this opportunity, again, to invite you guys to write a letter to Disney PhotoPass thanking them for this free gift.  It is a large donation on the part of Disney to offer the PhotoPass for free - so if you are interested in writing a letter, let me know and I will PM you the address!



I would love to write a letter to PhotoPass.  Ours is on the way, and I can't wait to receive it.  I'm going to be writing a lot of thank you notes this week (and maybe even next), and I'll be more than happy to send one to PhotoPass if you'll PM me their address.  ( I never got your phone number PM, so if it's not working, my email is Thumper321@aol.com)


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> So amazing! Do you know if it will be available to those not staying at GKTW? We haven't confirmed location yet but I think we'll be onsite (and not linked with GKTW)
> 
> We took a family trip after DDs surgery to remove the tumour in 2007. It was our escape after everything we'd all been through. I too thought we had longer and it expired. I contacted photopass, explained that dd had just had surgery for cancer and this was such an important trip for us. They couldn't do anything. They said the pics were deleted at 30d. I'm so happy to hear you had better luck.



I think the PhotoPass thing totally depends on how your trip is set up.  If it is not linked at all with GKTW, then I don't think you would eligible for what PhotoPass is doing....

BUT...

You do have two other options...one is to pre-pay for the CD at the reduced price for those folks staying on property - this will ensure you get one and allow you to have the discount offered to onsite guests.

The other thing is...if it is going to be cost prohibitive for you to get one...call Disney PhotoPass and explain the situation.  I have faith that they will help you out in some way with that.

If you don't get anywhere with those two things, PM me, and I will see what can be done, too.



Mtopher4 said:


> What about cruise line photo pass?



Good question!  



alaskanabbott said:


> do you wait in line for the photo's? I'm not sure we want to spend our time waiting to have our picture taken. I just went to the photopass site, but I'm still kind of confused by it. Then again, I'm easily confused



There may be some "lines" and your button and GAC won't really help you there...but those are few and far between and usually at the main places (like Main Street) or during the holidays.



alaskanabbott said:


> Yes guys that helps! *It would be pretty cool to get some nice pics of us all*



This is one of the main reasons I really wanted Wish Families to be able to have access to it...those pictures are PRICELESS to a family with a sick child.




casper_jj11 said:


> OMG OMG! We have dates! I called just to ask a few questions and there's no problem with the requested dates. Leaving August 7th. They don't extend trips but we can change the flight ourselves so we hope to return on Aug 17th. We've requested to stay onsite and she said to let her know which resort we'd like to stay at... they usually book one of the deluxe resorts. She also said to go ahead and cancel the BBB ressies that I have because she'll be booking that directly for us. She said to give the time and date that we need (because of the CRT ressies we have booked) and she'll get it. I'm going to keep the ressies til I know she has it just in case but holy cow, I'm excited but feel a little sick... does this make sense? Its actually real....




Awesome on the dates!!   Awesome on the resort picking!!  And awesome on the CRT/BBB ressie!  Woo Hoo!!!



LindaBabe said:


> Code does not work for cruise line - photos there are by an outside vendor - not photo pass - and you have to either buy them by the piece as prints  or a CD with unlimited printing rights for about 400$









Maryrn11168 said:


> Bummer for us cruising folks!!
> 
> Congrats to Casper_jj11 on getting your dates!!  It makes it more real for some reason!!
> 
> Well Brian's wish grantor called us today and gave us a date to drop by and deliver all the paperwork, etc!!!  Very coo!!!  I asked if he will be given and MAW t-shirt and the answer was no....just a button.  Well, I'm glad Amber just asked about those so I don't have to look thru thousand of threads to find the answer!!  I can't believe it is only 3 weeks away.  I feel like I have so much to do but it is also too early.  I would love to get the luggage out of the attic, but we are having the family over for Brian's birthday on the 20th so I can't get it out until after.  Our family is quite large, we are up to 45 people.  That is just DH and my brothers, sisters, their kids and our moms. Brian will turn 7 while we are on the cruise.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!  I'm off to find some t-shirt disigns!!



Aw!  I am glad you are going to get some shirts made!! 




livndisney said:


> I got to meet so many wonderful familes today!
> I met Piper and her Mom, That's nice and family, Mya's family and Maroo and her friend Lisa.
> 
> It was so nice to meet all of you!



It was great to meet you, too!!  



that's nice said:


> It was nice meeting you, Maroo, Piper, & pipersmom too!!!!!
> 
> We had fun even though it was such a short visit! Hope you had a great evening!!!!! The crowds were NUTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT::: To add a quick pic of us!!!
> 
> Maroo, Piper (pipersmom), livndisney, me (that's nice), my DW Melody, and my DD3 Juliana



Aw!  This was so much fun!

Thanks, Tim, for posting the pic!!



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> What a lovely pic. Hey Maroo where are your sunglasses girlie Looks like you were all having a great time. We miss you all!!



I took them off for the picture!  If I only knew everyone else was wearing theirs!  





kellyw8863 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks like they are having fun - thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice!  We have decided that we are going to do the three days in the Disney parks (and maybe add a fourth), but that's it.  We're looking forward to hanging out at GKTW!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  You're so close - less than a week away!
> 
> Okay, I have a couple more questions for you veterans.  1.) Is there a discount for in park stroller rentals for wish families, and 2.) how do the prices at the WalMart by GKTW compare to the prices you find at home?  There is no way we will hit our luggage limit (two checked bags per person), so I'm wondering if we are better off filling our bags here (which will then give us empty space on the way home), or if we should just hold off and pick stuff up at the WalMart there.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Kelly



I think you got this answered - but strollers are free!  

And Walmart seems pretty consitent??



livndisney said:


> What you can't see in the picture is that Piper was tickling everyone LOL



She sure was!  She was hilarious!


----------



## jen-y

Yes - I want to add pictures ???


----------



## jen-y

Does anyone know if families staying at GKTW can get the extra magic hours or the dining plan???


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Does anyone know if families staying at GKTW can get the extra magic hours or the dining plan???



GKTW families don't get the EMH...

But, to be honest...I would avoid EMH on a wish trip anyway.  There is so much to do at GKTW in the early mornings and in the evenings, that there really isn't a lot of time to get them in??  

Plus...if you really want to catch an EMH at a park (maybe nothing is open and you have the energy), then just go to Guest Relations at the park - I would imagine that the right person over there would make that happen for you guys. 


Dining Plan - since you will eat meals at GKTW, I would not do the Dining Plan.  You really can't anyway, because they don't consider GKTW staying "on property"...but you should get some money from your wish chapter (this varies greatly by state) to cover meals when you are at the parks - (usually one meal per person per day??  approx?) - but the food at GKTW is good.  Breakfast is huge and can be a really big meal (or you can grab stuff and hit the parks).  They also offer lunch and dinner and pizza delivery til fairly late at night.  


Did you need help posting pics?  Check out the 2nd post on this thread (it is on the first page under all of the wish trip links to the pre-trip reports).


----------



## maroo

Piper's Wish Trip Report has started.

She started a new link - so if you want to follow along, you will need to subscribe to the new thread...

Here is the link. 

Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8


----------



## pipersmom

Thanks, Maroo! I got the first installment of maaaaany up last night..I'm going to try to drag it out so I can focus on the trip for a longer time..


----------



## Thumper321

The Lurker said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I saw the Thumper 321 (Aiden's) family at the Castle at GKTW this morning.  They are having a wonderful time.  They were making pillows and my talking with them may have decreased the number of "making the pillows" pictures she will have to share.  But, it was a real pleasure for me, after having read their ptr, to actually meet them.  Aiden's star will be hung tonight.



I wasn't going to tell them that you were responsible for the lack of pictures.    No, seriously, we still got several good pictures of the pillow making.  And we were so glad that we got to meet you!  It's so wonderful how things work out sometimes.  As you said, our schedule shouldn't have had us at GKTW at the same time you were there.  But I'm just so happy that the rain changed it up enough for us to meet.  And I'm not sure if I told you in person, but thank you so much for all that you do as a GKTW volunteer!  Our week was truly magical, and a huge part of that is because of all the volunteers!  So, thank you!  



LindaBabe said:


> COOL!  Gotta love the meets!





Mtopher4 said:


> AWW.. So glad they arrived safely





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Yay for their arrival! I hope we get to have some Dis meet's too That is awsome!





pnutallergymom said:


> Oh, that is sooooo awesome!!!  I am so happy to hear they are having a great time!!!!  Makes me excited!!!!



I just now read these, since they were several pages back!    Sorry, guys! We did have a great time, and got to meet several Disers --  Piper and family, Gavin and family, and Katie!  It really was great to actually meet everybody! 



pnutallergymom said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed before or not....so forgive me if it has!!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or know how it works at any of the water parks if you are a wish family??
> 
> I thought someone had mentioned before that GKTW has passes for families to Aquatica as well??  Can anyone confirm?
> 
> TIA!!



Not sure if this has been answered since we've been away and I'm way behind, but you can definitely get tickets to Aquatica from GKTW.  They ask that you let them know a day in advance.  They will print a confirmation letter and give it to you.  You will use this for admission.  I am not sure how the lines and such work there, though.  It was much too cold while we were there to try and do a water park.  I do know that SeaWorld was a great experience for us.  SeaWorld has 'Quick Queue' which is the equivalent of Disney's Fast Pass.  I'm assuming Aquatica would work on the same system.  Anyway, our GKTW button allowed us to use the Quick Queue lines, and bypass most of the wait.  Since all Disney parks operate on the Fast Pass system, and all Universal Parks use the Universal Express system, I would think that all SeaWorld Parks would use the Quick Queue system.  But, this is an assumption, so please don't hold me responsible if it doesn't work that way.


----------



## maroo

Thumper321 said:


> I would love to write a letter to PhotoPass.  Ours is on the way, and I can't wait to receive it.  I'm going to be writing a lot of thank you notes this week (and maybe even next), and I'll be more than happy to send one to PhotoPass if you'll PM me their address.  ( I never got your phone number PM, so if it's not working, my email is Thumper321@aol.com)



Miranda - I am SOOOOOO sorry I never responded to this!

I think our posts crossed when I was replying to all of those and I simply didn't see it!

I will put the address right here for everyone to be able to write a letter! 

Disney PhotoPass
Attention: Public Relations
200 Animation Way
Lake Buena Vista, FL  32830


Thank you so much for writing to them!  I think it will make a huge impact on those that made this decision regarding the PhotoPass. 

So...did they give you something there that explained it?  It is officially started, then, right?


----------



## Thumper321

maroo said:


> So...did they give you something there that explained it?  It is officially started, then, right?



On our fourth day there, they called our villa and said that Disney was offering a new Photo Pass program and if we were interested to call Guest Services.  When I called, they told me we could pick up info at the House of Hearts.  We did, and it was a letter with a code on it to enter when I ordered it online.  However, when we picked the letter up, there was some confusion, as they said that it should've been in our Orientation packet.  So, I'm guessing that it just 'officially' started last week.  But I'm so excited!  Our CD is ordered and I can't wait to get it.  And for those wondering, they do cover standard shipping with the code as well.  It is a one time use code and takes $149.95 off the CD and $2.00 off for shipping.  Resulting in a totally free Photo Pass CD for GKTW families.


----------



## LindaBabe

Thumper321 said:


> On our fourth day there, they called our villa and said that Disney was offering a new Photo Pass program and if we were interested to call Guest Services.  When I called, they told me we could pick up info at the House of Hearts.  We did, and it was a letter with a code on it to enter when I ordered it online.  However, when we picked the letter up, there was some confusion, as they said that it should've been in our Orientation packet.  So, I'm guessing that it just 'officially' started last week.  But I'm so excited!  Our CD is ordered and I can't wait to get it.  And for those wondering, they do cover standard shipping with the code as well.  It is a one time use code and takes $149.95 off the CD and $2.00 off for shipping.  Resulting in a totally free Photo Pass CD for GKTW families.



Remember to PRINT a copy of the photo release - it is on the cd - and take it WITH YOU to the photo finisher.  Most of them require it before they will hand over your photos.  Also, check the sizes of the photos on your computer - some of them are NOT sized 4x6 and the content will be seriously cropped if you print them at that size.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Is anyone getting my updates on my ptr? Had someone to tell me they weren't getting them.


----------



## Thumper321

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Is anyone getting my updates on my ptr? Had someone to tell me they weren't getting them.



I can see them, Tonya!  Or at least I think I can see all of them.  Just read the one with Ty's postcard from Goofy.    I haven't had a chance to reply lately, but I can see them.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you Miranda. I thought it looked ok to me too.


----------



## lotferg

Wow, it's been ages since I've posted.  Wish Trippers Volume III?  That is amazing!  I found some notes cleaning out my office that reminded me that I never finished Evan's TR.  Life grabbed us and has taken us for quite a ride since my last post in July 2008.  First thing's first...Evan is doing well.  He took a serious dive in August 2008 and all attention went to making sure he got better, this is why I never finished my TR.  He's finally in remission, but has since lost all of his teeth.  Vision in both of his eyes has come and gone, but has returned again.  He will be 12 next month and is back in school full time, though he's behind nearly 3 years.  In all of the hustle and such, my husband and I welcomed our own little one who will be celebrating her first birthday, this August at CRT.  It took a LOT to get her here, and I'm so glad she's finally here.

My TR is locked somehow.  I can't add more to it.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can finish it?

I've got so much reading to catch up on now that we're in Volume III.  I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone's doing, reading trip reports that were just trips in planning, and of course available to help anyone who is currently planning a trip.

Excited to be back,
Lottie


----------



## ndloewen

lotferg said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I've posted.  Wish Trippers Volume III?  That is amazing!  I found some notes cleaning out my office that reminded me that I never finished Evan's TR.  Life grabbed us and has taken us for quite a ride since my last post in July 2008.  First thing's first...Evan is doing well.  He took a serious dive in August 2008 and all attention went to making sure he got better, this is why I never finished my TR.  He's finally in remission, but has since lost all of his teeth.  Vision in both of his eyes has come and gone, but has returned again.  He will be 12 next month and is back in school full time, though he's behind nearly 3 years.  In all of the hustle and such, my husband and I welcomed our own little one who will be celebrating her first birthday, this August at CRT.  It took a LOT to get her here, and I'm so glad she's finally here.
> 
> My TR is locked somehow.  I can't add more to it.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can finish it?
> 
> I've got so much reading to catch up on now that we're in Volume III.  I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone's doing, reading trip reports that were just trips in planning, and of course available to help anyone who is currently planning a trip.
> 
> Excited to be back,
> Lottie



Hi Lottie, I have the same issue. I was just thinking that it was just over a year ago now that we took our wish trip and have been lurking a bit on the boards lately. Unfortunately, my son, Noah passed away a few months after our trip, so my trip report too, remains unfinished. I tried to post there the other day, but it too is locked. So I'm curious to know if there is a way revive the thread again.


----------



## Mtopher4

lotferg said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I've posted.  Wish Trippers Volume III?  That is amazing!  I found some notes cleaning out my office that reminded me that I never finished Evan's TR.  Life grabbed us and has taken us for quite a ride since my last post in July 2008.  First thing's first...Evan is doing well.  He took a serious dive in August 2008 and all attention went to making sure he got better, this is why I never finished my TR.  He's finally in remission, but has since lost all of his teeth.  Vision in both of his eyes has come and gone, but has returned again.  He will be 12 next month and is back in school full time, though he's behind nearly 3 years.  In all of the hustle and such, my husband and I welcomed our own little one who will be celebrating her first birthday, this August at CRT.  It took a LOT to get her here, and I'm so glad she's finally here.
> 
> My TR is locked somehow.  I can't add more to it.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can finish it?
> 
> I've got so much reading to catch up on now that we're in Volume III.  I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone's doing, reading trip reports that were just trips in planning, and of course available to help anyone who is currently planning a trip.
> 
> Excited to be back,
> Lottie



Hi Lottie 

So glad to hear Evan is in remission... 

He's


----------



## Mtopher4

Hi Nichole ... I am so sorry to hear about your son. I am so glad he got to experience his wish trip though. I would love to hear all about your TR and see his pics 

Off to go read your PTR


----------



## maroo

Hey guys!

You both can PM a Mod on the Trip Report section and just send them the link to your trip report and ask them to unlock it.  They will be more than happy to!  They just lock them to sorta clean up the TR section every now and then.  




lotferg said:


> Wow, it's been ages since I've posted.  Wish Trippers Volume III?  That is amazing!  I found some notes cleaning out my office that reminded me that I never finished Evan's TR.  Life grabbed us and has taken us for quite a ride since my last post in July 2008.  First thing's first...Evan is doing well.  He took a serious dive in August 2008 and all attention went to making sure he got better, this is why I never finished my TR.  He's finally in remission, but has since lost all of his teeth.  Vision in both of his eyes has come and gone, but has returned again.  He will be 12 next month and is back in school full time, though he's behind nearly 3 years.  In all of the hustle and such, my husband and I welcomed our own little one who will be celebrating her first birthday, this August at CRT.  It took a LOT to get her here, and I'm so glad she's finally here.
> 
> My TR is locked somehow.  I can't add more to it.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can finish it?
> 
> I've got so much reading to catch up on now that we're in Volume III.  I'm looking forward to seeing how everyone's doing, reading trip reports that were just trips in planning, and of course available to help anyone who is currently planning a trip.
> 
> Excited to be back,
> Lottie



  Hello, Lottie!  I am not sure that we ever really knew each other - so I would say  - but you are already a pro!

I am so glad your son is doing better!!  



ndloewen said:


> Hi Lottie, I have the same issue. I was just thinking that it was just over a year ago now that we took our wish trip and have been lurking a bit on the boards lately. Unfortunately, my son, Noah passed away a few months after our trip, so my trip report too, remains unfinished. I tried to post there the other day, but it too is locked. So I'm curious to know if there is a way revive the thread again.



 

I would LOVE to see more on Noah's trip!  I am sure it would be very bitter sweet to write it, but I hope that you write some as you can. 

Sweet Noah was an amazing little boy.  


For those of you guys that are not aware...that angel above is named "Noah" after Nichole's son, Noah.  (If you run your mouse over the icon, it will come up as "Noah" in memory of Noah.)

That icon appeared on the DIS just a day or so after Noah passed away.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Miranda. I thought it looked ok to me too.



was it me that said that??

If so...it isn't that it isn't showing up - it is just that I have too many threads and they end up getting buried on my lists...does that make sense??

I currently have over 300 thread subscriptions (not all current!), but at any given time 10 or so may pop up and I can't read them all right then...so I end up missing something.

If I am "on" the DIS all day (off and on, really) then when I refresh my userCP, sometimes I miss a single post here and there on a thread...if it is bumped again, then I usually don't miss it over and over...usually.  

but...I lost the question!  What was the question??  I gotta go back and look.  I am such a dork.  

ETA: Ok...I see your question was just to see if we could see the updates...I hope I sort of answered the question.  

I think if you don't get any response on a post - go ahead and bump your thread so you can get an answer back.  And I will run over there in a sec and make sure you don't have any lingering questions, etc.


----------



## Mtopher4

Nichole... Are you on the CCAkids site? I Know I have seen Noah's blog before? Hum..

I hope you don't mind but you have a beautiful way of expressing your grief, I gave a friend of mine who just lost her son the end of December, he was also just 3 years old. Your blog site address


----------



## bex271

I wanted to thank all the ladies of the Big Give for the paver stone with Jonah's name on it.  It means a lot to me that y'all are thinking about still. I got a certificate in the mail.  Saturday 13, had been a year and it still touches my heart today with everything y'all did for us for his trip. I can't thank you enough and can't tell y'all how much it means to me.  
I hope that one day that I'll be able to go see it in person. Y'all are the sweetest and most carring group i have ever gotten to know.

Thank you again 

Becca


----------



## Mtopher4

Hi Becca... I'm so sorry to hear about Jonah
I'd love to read your TR or PTR. Is it here somewhere?


----------



## maroo

bex271 said:


> I wanted to thank all the ladies of the Big Give for the paver stone with Jonah's name on it.  It means a lot to me that y'all are thinking about still. I got a certificate in the mail.  Saturday 13, had been a year and it still touches my heart today with everything y'all did for us for his trip. I can't thank you enough and can't tell y'all how much it means to me.
> I hope that one day that I'll be able to go see it in person. Y'all are the sweetest and most carring group i have ever gotten to know.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Becca



BECCA!!!!

Hey!

It is blast from the past day!

How are you guys doing?  

It really took a long time for them to get them installed...but I am glad it was finally done for you guys.  

I was able to get donations apart from the $800 we raised from the DIS of over $2000 to GKTW for more stones for any future DIS MAW 's.  I hope we never have to request one...but we have enough money raised to quite a few.  

I hope you are doing ok.  I am sure there are bad days and good days and I hope the good days are starting to outweigh the bad ones.


----------



## maroo

Mtopher4 said:


> Hi Becca... I'm so sorry to hear about Jonah
> I'd love to read your TR or PTR. Is it here somewhere?



It is located on the first post of this thread...

I think his has an  beside it to signify that he has earned his angel wings.


----------



## bex271

there are definetly good days and bad days, but the good are starting to out weigh the bad.  It's been a tough year. I don't want to go to much into right now, but the upside is I'm back school and getting my prereqs done for nursing school and living on my own again too. 

It is so wonderful knowing that y'all have enough money raised and I hope y'all don't have to order any more. It amazes that y'all have such big hearts for families y'all don't get to meet. If I can ever help please let me know.


----------



## jessica52877

bex271 said:


> I wanted to thank all the ladies of the Big Give for the paver stone with Jonah's name on it.  It means a lot to me that y'all are thinking about still. I got a certificate in the mail.  Saturday 13, had been a year and it still touches my heart today with everything y'all did for us for his trip. I can't thank you enough and can't tell y'all how much it means to me.
> I hope that one day that I'll be able to go see it in person. Y'all are the sweetest and most carring group i have ever gotten to know.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Becca



Hi Becca! It is really nice to "see" you again! Many hugs to you! I hope everything is starting to look up. Thank you again for blessing us with Jonah and sharing his story!


----------



## maroo

bex271 said:


> there are definetly good days and bad days, but the good are starting to out weigh the bad.  It's been a tough year. I don't want to go to much into right now, but the upside is I'm back school and getting my prereqs done for nursing school and living on my own again too.
> 
> It is so wonderful knowing that y'all have enough money raised and I hope y'all don't have to order any more. It amazes that y'all have such big hearts for families y'all don't get to meet. If I can ever help please let me know.



You are helping by staying in touch with us.  It really helps to know the families and be able to really follow through with them.  I really get attached and it is really nice when you can keep in touch with the families.

I hope you will drop by often and say hello.   We have a great, supportive group of families right now.  

Congrats on nursing school!  You will make a huge different in many lives as a nurse!


----------



## ndloewen

Mtopher4 said:


> Nichole... Are you on the CCAkids site? I Know I have seen Noah's blog before? Hum..
> 
> I hope you don't mind but you have a beautiful way of expressing your grief, I gave a friend of mine who just lost her son the end of December, he was also just 3 years old. Your blog site address



No, I don't know what the CCAkids site is...but sometimes these blogs seem to fly around the internet so who knows how you got connected with it.   Thank you for your kind words. It gives me some comfort to know that my words can help others...to let them know that they are not alone through the loneliest days they will ever experience.



bex271 said:


> I wanted to thank all the ladies of the Big Give for the paver stone with Jonah's name on it.  It means a lot to me that y'all are thinking about still. I got a certificate in the mail.  Saturday 13, had been a year and it still touches my heart today with everything y'all did for us for his trip. I can't thank you enough and can't tell y'all how much it means to me.
> I hope that one day that I'll be able to go see it in person. Y'all are the sweetest and most carring group i have ever gotten to know.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Becca



Becca, it is good to hear from you. I think of Jonah often when I come on the boards and wonder how you are doing. Many hugs... Good for you for going back to school. I just started a new nursing job doing palliative home care for a little boy in our community. It helps to have someone else to focus on and fill the days.

I too hope to see Noah's paver one of these days...


----------



## ndloewen

maroo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> You both can PM a Mod on the Trip Report section and just send them the link to your trip report and ask them to unlock it.  They will be more than happy to!  They just lock them to sorta clean up the TR section every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Lottie!  I am not sure that we ever really knew each other - so I would say  - but you are already a pro!
> 
> I am so glad your son is doing better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see more on Noah's trip!  I am sure it would be very bitter sweet to write it, but I hope that you write some as you can.
> 
> Sweet Noah was an amazing little boy.
> 
> 
> For those of you guys that are not aware...that angel above is named "Noah" after Nichole's son, Noah.  (If you run your mouse over the icon, it will come up as "Noah" in memory of Noah.)
> 
> That icon appeared on the DIS just a day or so after Noah passed away.



Thanks Maroo,

I still choke up when I see that little angel...  I'm even more touched that the icon has remained a part of the boards.

And thanks for the info on opening up his thread again. I hope to gather the strength to finish it before I forget all the details.


----------



## Mtopher4

Nichole 
I read a ton of your Blog today. I LOVED the video's and hearing Noah's Awesome giggle  He was such a cutie and looked like hwe really enjoyed his wish trip. I'm so sorry it was cut short. Your pictures are amazing.

My Friend's name is Jessica and her son was Rick . She was excited to read your blog. 

I remember where I saw your blog. I was doing make a wish searches on the internet


----------



## maroo

ndloewen said:


> Thanks Maroo,
> 
> I still choke up when I see that little angel...  I'm even more touched that the icon has remained a part of the boards.
> 
> And thanks for the info on opening up his thread again. I hope to gather the strength to finish it before I forget all the details.



I figure the little angel icon will be around for a long, long time!  

Lots of people identify with it for one reason or another. 

I really hope you are able to dig deep and get the strength to finish it too...not just for selfish reasons, but because I know as time goes on you will begin to forget the details.  

Hang in there.  I hope your days are filled with much better things now and am so glad you are using your skills and helping take care of another child in your community.


----------



## cajunfan

Good to see you on the DIS again Nichole!
I have been voting for you on the sheinspiresme.ca website! I hope you win!

I want you to know that your trip reposrt (and Noah's infectious little giggle) is what inspired me to become part of the Big Give. 

Lynn


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I just wanted to say hello and  to Nichole and Becca. It is nice to "meet" you both. I look forward to reading your tr's.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> was it me that said that??
> 
> If so...it isn't that it isn't showing up - it is just that I have too many threads and they end up getting buried on my lists...does that make sense??
> 
> I currently have over 300 thread subscriptions (not all current!), but at any given time 10 or so may pop up and I can't read them all right then...so I end up missing something.
> 
> If I am "on" the DIS all day (off and on, really) then when I refresh my userCP, sometimes I miss a single post here and there on a thread...if it is bumped again, then I usually don't miss it over and over...usually.
> 
> but...I lost the question!  What was the question??  I gotta go back and look.  I am such a dork.
> 
> ETA: Ok...I see your question was just to see if we could see the updates...I hope I sort of answered the question.
> 
> I think if you don't get any response on a post - go ahead and bump your thread so you can get an answer back.  And I will run over there in a sec and make sure you don't have any lingering questions, etc.



 Maroo. It appears everyone see's them fine so I think the person was having problems with the subbing. It's all good now.


----------



## twinmum

Nichole and Becca:  It is so good to see you posting here.  I have been here off and on since Mark's Wish trip. I have not finished Mark's TR either - was it too busy or does that make it finally in the past and I don't want to let go if its magic?  I took Mark, his twin brother Douglas and their friend to WDW a few weeks ago.  It was fun, but it just wasn't...the Wish Trip...the magic...the memories.

Mark is heading down to Sick Kids (our local children's hospital, as you know, Nichole) for a procedure tomorrow morning.  Nothing major,  but it's still...something.

I am so glad to know that this is a thread where friends can come to meet and feel supported by friends...friends who know.  Know what I mean?  There are a host of wonderful new families who continue to inspire me to be the best mother I can be...and who continue to remind me that I am not alone.

And you are not alone either.  We have been touched by your children, lifted up by their spirit and we draw strength from your strength - hope you feel all the support we are sending to you.

Alison


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Nichole and Becca:  It is so good to see you posting here.  I have been here off and on since Mark's Wish trip. I have not finished Mark's TR either - was it too busy or does that make it finally in the past and I don't want to let go if its magic?  I took Mark, his twin brother Douglas and their friend to WDW a few weeks ago.  It was fun, but it just wasn't...the Wish Trip...the magic...the memories.
> 
> Mark is heading down to Sick Kids (our local children's hospital, as you know, Nichole) for a procedure tomorrow morning.  Nothing major,  but it's still...something.
> 
> I am so glad to know that this is a thread where friends can come to meet and feel supported by friends...friends who know.  Know what I mean?  There are a host of wonderful new families who continue to inspire me to be the best mother I can be...and who continue to remind me that I am not alone.
> 
> And you are not alone either.  We have been touched by your children, lifted up by their spirit and we draw strength from your strength - hope you feel all the support we are sending to you.
> 
> Alison





Thank you for posting this, Alison! 

I agree 100%.


----------



## maroo

Ok...

I think it is time to rally around this Mom.  Mya is not doing well at all.  Her doctors think this is the beginning of the end for her - and as you can imagine her Mom is reeling.  

Honestly, I don't know what to say on her CaringBridge except that we are thinking about them and praying for them.  But those messages encourage them so much.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris

I know that this community is the most caring group of people that I know...so I wanted to make sure you were all aware of what was happening with them.


----------



## Momofwishkid

Thaks for letting us know, Im on my way to vote! Theresa is amazing and I really hope she wins this.

EDIT BY MODERATOR:
I had to remove the information this post is referring to in order to comply with the DISBoard rules of not posting things soliciting votes for anyone.


----------



## sahm1000

Momofwishkid said:


> Thaks for letting us know, Im on my way to vote! Theresa is amazing and I really hope she wins this.





Thank you!  I really appreciate it!   And I know Teresa would never come over here and ask, but I knew you all would want to help her too.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Mtopher4

I voted last night too  Is it every 24 hours that you can vote?


----------



## teskak

Mya's mom needs your prayers right now, it looks to have been a really rough day and her pain meds are not controlling the pain & the internists are not listening to the one person who knows Mya best of all.  Her angel wings are growing.


http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I know there were dicussions about extending the Wish trip. I was wondering if any of the recent wish trippers did this and how did they do it? We are "thinking" about doing this but want to weigh all of the costs and time to do so. Is there any way we could take the van back to the airport and then take the ME back to the Disney Hotel that we would be staying at instead of re-renting the van since we would be staying on property we really wouldnt need a rental.We could probably only extend it for 1-2 days.


----------



## maroo

teskak said:


> Mya's mom needs your prayers right now, it looks to have been a really rough day and her pain meds are not controlling the pain & the internists are not listening to the one person who knows Mya best of all.  Her angel wings are growing.
> 
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris/journal



Thank you for posting this!

I just talked to Shardai on the phone and Mya is having a better day so far today.  She will try to update us later with more info - but I wanted to pass that along to you guys that have been praying for them!


----------



## pnutallergymom

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I know there were dicussions about extending the Wish trip. I was wondering if any of the recent wish trippers did this and how did they do it? We are "thinking" about doing this but want to weigh all of the costs and time to do so. Is there any way we could take the van back to the airport and then take the ME back to the Disney Hotel that we would be staying at instead of re-renting the van since we would be staying on property we really wouldnt need a rental.We could probably only extend it for 1-2 days.



I think that each chapter is different.  We have to return our rental car on the last night of our "wish portion" of our trip and then re-rent if we decide to get another car.  We are extending at the Swan/Dolphin so they don't use ME....I think we are just going to get another car.

 I don't think there would be any problem in doing exactly what you have planned as long as you book a "package" at WDW and select Magical Express as your transfer.  

After reading everyones TR lately, I am so happy we can swing the extra days.  Its all so much to cram in in such a short time...and we've been before!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## pacrosby

Tonya...........

We extended by two days and were able to keep the rental car.  Our chapter gave us the confirmation number and we were able to call the rental company directly before we left and extend the extra two days on our dime.  But like Shannon said, every chapter is different.  Some won't do that.  And some apparently won't even 'allow' the extension; meaning they will only book flights for the GKTW portion of the trip.  Of course in that case one could always just wait and pay the fee to change the returning flight once they get there.  There's always a way.

I personally am not a big fan of the Magical Express transpo because of the need to leave 3 hours before your flight.  But if you don't care about that then returning the rental at the airport and using ME to return to your hotel might be an option.  I wasn't aware you needed to book a 'package' to use it, as Shannon suggests, I just thought you needed to be staying on Disney property.   IDK


----------



## SueM in MN

pacrosby said:


> Tonya...........
> 
> We extended by two days and were able to keep the rental car.  Our chapter gave us the confirmation number and we were able to call the rental company directly before we left and extend the extra two days on our dime.  But like Shannon said, every chapter is different.  Some won't do that.  And some apparently won't even 'allow' the extension; meaning they will only book flights for the GKTW portion of the trip.  Of course in that case one could always just wait and pay the fee to change the returning flight once they get there.  There's always a way.
> 
> I personally am not a big fan of the Magical Express transpo because of the need to leave 3 hours before your flight.  *But if you don't care about that then returning the rental at the airport and using ME to return to your hotel might be an option.  I wasn't aware you needed to book a 'package' to use it, as Shannon suggests, I just thought you needed to be staying on Disney property.  * IDK


You are correct.
You don't need to have a package; just staying at a Disney resort gets you access to the Magical Express buses.


----------



## casper_jj11

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I know there were dicussions about extending the Wish trip. I was wondering if any of the recent wish trippers did this and how did they do it? We are "thinking" about doing this but want to weigh all of the costs and time to do so. Is there any way we could take the van back to the airport and then take the ME back to the Disney Hotel that we would be staying at instead of re-renting the van since we would be staying on property we really wouldnt need a rental.We could probably only extend it for 1-2 days.



Like Shannon said, every group is different re extensions. We aren't allowed to extend, technically. Its an insurance issue. We can, however, pay the change fees and change our return flight which we plan to do. Because the organization has been so great and are truly concerned about the insurance implications, I won't try to extend the rental. We'll be returning it on the last day of our Wish trip portion and renting another.

We've never used ME so I can't help much with that part. It may be faster to get a car service to drive you back though rather than waiting for an ME bus since I expect it could take awhile at the airport. Cheaper than a rental but more convenient than ME.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pnutallergymom said:


> I think that each chapter is different.  We have to return our rental car on the last night of our "wish portion" of our trip and then re-rent if we decide to get another car.  We are extending at the Swan/Dolphin so they don't use ME....I think we are just going to get another car.
> 
> I don't think there would be any problem in doing exactly what you have planned as long as you book a "package" at WDW and select Magical Express as your transfer.
> 
> After reading everyones TR lately, I am so happy we can swing the extra days.  Its all so much to cram in in such a short time...and we've been before!!  Good Luck!!





pacrosby said:


> Tonya...........
> 
> We extended by two days and were able to keep the rental car.  Our chapter gave us the confirmation number and we were able to call the rental company directly before we left and extend the extra two days on our dime.  But like Shannon said, every chapter is different.  Some won't do that.  And some apparently won't even 'allow' the extension; meaning they will only book flights for the GKTW portion of the trip.  Of course in that case one could always just wait and pay the fee to change the returning flight once they get there.  There's always a way.
> 
> I personally am not a big fan of the Magical Express transpo because of the need to leave 3 hours before your flight.  But if you don't care about that then returning the rental at the airport and using ME to return to your hotel might be an option.  I wasn't aware you needed to book a 'package' to use it, as Shannon suggests, I just thought you needed to be staying on Disney property.   IDK





SueM in MN said:


> You are correct.
> You don't need to have a package; just staying at a Disney resort gets you access to the Magical Express buses.





casper_jj11 said:


> Like Shannon said, every group is different re extensions. We aren't allowed to extend, technically. Its an insurance issue. We can, however, pay the change fees and change our return flight which we plan to do. Because the organization has been so great and are truly concerned about the insurance implications, I won't try to extend the rental. We'll be returning it on the last day of our Wish trip portion and renting another.
> 
> We've never used ME so I can't help much with that part. It may be faster to get a car service to drive you back though rather than waiting for an ME bus since I expect it could take awhile at the airport. Cheaper than a rental but more convenient than ME.



Our chapter was going to let us extend before (at least I understood it that way) but we never really got too far in the discussion before I changed my mind. I just changed it again too Dh and I decided last night not to extend it to. He would have to take time off work and we just can't do that. My dh's dream is to take Ty and Sierra to Kennedy Space center so I was really hoping to go. Ty would love to see all of the space shuttle things. Im just not sure we will have time.

And can I just say  I figured out how to multiquote!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> My dh's dream is to take Ty and Sierra to Kennedy Space center so I was really hoping to go. Ty would love to see all of the space shuttle things. Im just not sure we will have time.



If that's a big dream of theirs then you may just want to rule out one of the other options (like SW or US) and do it! It's your trip. You don't have to do what everyone else does or what they give you tickets for. You guys get to make it your own. (And I believe GKTW also gives you tickets to Kennedy if you want them)


----------



## pnutallergymom

yinyanggirls said:


> If that's a big dream of theirs then you may just want to rule out one of the other options (like SW or US) and do it! It's your trip. You don't have to do what everyone else does or what they give you tickets for. You guys get to make it your own. (And I believe GKTW also gives you tickets to Kennedy if you want them)



I totally agree with Melissa.  Even having been before, there are so many things that we want to see and do, but know it just won't happen.  We have decided to list our priorities and make that happen.....then anything else is a bonus!!!  For us, we are focusing on the MK, AK, and maybe US/IOA....the rest is RELAXING!!  Hopefully, there will be more opportunities to get to FL in the future, but Brigitte will suffer if we try to do a commando trip!!


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I know there were dicussions about extending the Wish trip. I was wondering if any of the recent wish trippers did this and how did they do it? We are "thinking" about doing this but want to weigh all of the costs and time to do so. Is there any way we could take the van back to the airport and then take the ME back to the Disney Hotel that we would be staying at instead of re-renting the van since we would be staying on property we really wouldnt need a rental.We could probably only extend it for 1-2 days.



I see you got your answer - and made your decision!  Makes total sense!



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Our chapter was going to let us extend before (at least I understood it that way) but we never really got too far in the discussion before I changed my mind. I just changed it again too Dh and I decided last night not to extend it to. He would have to take time off work and we just can't do that. My dh's dream is to take Ty and Sierra to Kennedy Space center so I was really hoping to go. Ty would love to see all of the space shuttle things. Im just not sure we will have time.
> 
> And can I just say  I figured out how to multiquote!!



I totally agree with pnutallergymom on this!

We are going back for Lauren and William because we simply did not get to do everything that we had on our list.  And we made some "mistakes" on their trip - some were because Lauren got sick...we did too much at the beginning of the trip and paid for it later.  And some were because we kept a lot of things a secret for Lauren and hindsight is telling us we should have been more up front with her and let her decide everything.

Bottom line...It is your trip - or Ty's trip - and whatever they want to do is what you should plan.  And be willing to veer completely away from the plan. 

Even the "BIG" things that you think they will want to do...(for us it was getting Lauren to feed the dolphins)...sometimes they would just rather do something else.  And it is their trip.

I have seen families do the Space Station, a day at the beach, Gatorland....anything.  It is your trip.  

We are all planners (or we would probably not be posting here), but to me the most important thing - aside from making a great plan - is the willingness to toss it out the window to just get swept away in a moment.  

I have seen families that have said the BEST part of their trip was playing on a certain playground.  For us, it was when we stood outside in the rain to watch a parade.  The magic will happen.  Plan well - to maximize the activities you could accomplish - and then just enjoy the moments.  The planned ones and the unplanned ones.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> I see you got your answer - and made your decision!  Makes total sense!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with pnutallergymom on this!
> 
> We are going back for Lauren and William because we simply did not get to do everything that we had on our list.  And we made some "mistakes" on their trip - some were because Lauren got sick...we did too much at the beginning of the trip and paid for it later.  And some were because we kept a lot of things a secret for Lauren and hindsight is telling us we should have been more up front with her and let her decide everything.
> 
> Bottom line...It is your trip - or Ty's trip - and whatever they want to do is what you should plan.  And be willing to veer completely away from the plan.
> 
> Even the "BIG" things that you think they will want to do...(for us it was getting Lauren to feed the dolphins)...sometimes they would just rather do something else.  And it is their trip.
> 
> I have seen families do the Space Station, a day at the beach, Gatorland....anything.  It is your trip.
> 
> We are all planners (or we would probably not be posting here), but to me the most important thing - aside from making a great plan - is the willingness to toss it out the window to just get swept away in a moment.
> 
> I have seen families that have said the BEST part of their trip was playing on a certain playground.  For us, it was when we stood outside in the rain to watch a parade.  The magic will happen.  Plan well - to maximize the activities you could accomplish - and then just enjoy the moments.  The planned ones and the unplanned ones.



*This is exactly what we are going to do. Is make a "plan" but play it by ear.If we push Ty too much he will get sick from exhaustion. Then he will not have a great trip at all. I want to try to do the things that I know he would love to do. 

We will just do a rough draft again. Dolphins,Jaws, MK are for sure's and also swimmking is a MUST for him. He loves water! Still want to do a waterpark too. Not sure about DHS. I go between trying to plan a few things then back to not planning anything. Guess we will just go with the flowWe are just so greatful he has been granted this Wish.B]*


----------



## Corrine 1973

Ok, so it has been forever since I posted around here and for that I am very sorry but i do have a very good excuse.  I went to post this under Liam's wish trip but I don't seem to be able to do that right now so I have to figure out how to fix that so I can finish our wish trip report.  I must apologize for it going slow but as you are about to tell this has been a crazy couple of months and continues to be crazy.  

As some of you know that I found out I was pregnant shortly after are return from our wish trip.  The beginning of the pregnancy was pretty bad for I was continusly sick.  Finally I was feeling better when I was confronted with some brown discharge with in minutes of them crying Happy New Year.  I was told by the doctor that I had a bruise on my uterus but everything was alright.  Two weeks later I was admited in the hospital for a large bleed but was released the next day when it stoped.  The next day I was diagnosed with Placenta Previa and put on bed rest.  For the next month I took it easy but was still having frequent bleeding episodes going from light to quite heavy.  On the night of Feb 24th I went to bed with a heavier bleed and when I woke up and was still bleeding I called the doctor.  I was told to come in and was sent to the hospital from there.  I was given a steriod shot at the hospital and when I was stabile enough transfered to another hospital via ambulance.  I spent the night in L&D, given another shot, and put on Magnisium Sulfate (which I hated) I was than sent upstair with the understanding that I would be there until I gave birth.  Unfortunaly  the following tuesday I had another large bleed with two large blood clots and was sent back to L&D to be watched and was given more Magnisium.  I was than given a blood transfusion the next day, but when that was done I went back upstairs.  I was hoping to stay put this time but unfortunatly two days later during a non- stress test I started feeling pain in my lower abdomin.  I than started getting the shivers and it turned out I had a fever that at his highest was 101.8.  Thinking the pain was a GI problem I asked for help going to the toilet and ended up having two more large blood clots.  I was than told that they wanted to do a amnio to make sure I didn't have a infection in my uterus but when I was wheeled down to L&D I was told by the doctor that he was almost certain that my uterus was infected, I was having contractions (so that was what that pain was), and the baby's heartbeat was very high so it was time for him to be born.  So on March 5 at 6:14 pm Rylan Wayne was born at 26 weeks and 5 days gestation.  He was a small 2lbs 4ozs and only 12 3/4inches long when he was born.  He is currently 15 days old and doing pretty good considering.  As of today he is 2lbs 8ozs, he is on a Cpap machine to help him breathe, and is taking 21 ml of breast milk every 3 hours through his nose.
     So there is the reason for my absence.  I am sorry it was so long.  I update my facebook account almost daily with updates on my little peanut if anyone is intrested.  You can find me under the name Corrine Nash and there is a pic of Rylan for my advatar.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## xanphylus

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok, so it has been forever since I posted around here and for that I am very sorry but i do have a very good excuse.  I went to post this under Liam's wish trip but I don't seem to be able to do that right now so I have to figure out how to fix that so I can finish our wish trip report.  I must apologize for it going slow but as you are about to tell this has been a crazy couple of months and continues to be crazy.
> 
> As some of you know that I found out I was pregnant shortly after are return from our wish trip.  The beginning of the pregnancy was pretty bad for I was continusly sick.  Finally I was feeling better when I was confronted with some brown discharge with in minutes of them crying Happy New Year.  I was told by the doctor that I had a bruise on my uterus but everything was alright.  Two weeks later I was admited in the hospital for a large bleed but was released the next day when it stoped.  The next day I was diagnosed with Placenta Previa and put on bed rest.  For the next month I took it easy but was still having frequent bleeding episodes going from light to quite heavy.  On the night of Feb 24th I went to bed with a heavier bleed and when I woke up and was still bleeding I called the doctor.  I was told to come in and was sent to the hospital from there.  I was given a steriod shot at the hospital and when I was stabile enough transfered to another hospital via ambulance.  I spent the night in L&D, given another shot, and put on Magnisium Sulfate (which I hated) I was than sent upstair with the understanding that I would be there until I gave birth.  Unfortunaly  the following tuesday I had another large bleed with two large blood clots and was sent back to L&D to be watched and was given more Magnisium.  I was than given a blood transfusion the next day, but when that was done I went back upstairs.  I was hoping to stay put this time but unfortunatly two days later during a non- stress test I started feeling pain in my lower abdomin.  I than started getting the shivers and it turned out I had a fever that at his highest was 101.8.  Thinking the pain was a GI problem I asked for help going to the toilet and ended up having two more large blood clots.  I was than told that they wanted to do a amnio to make sure I didn't have a infection in my uterus but when I was wheeled down to L&D I was told by the doctor that he was almost certain that my uterus was infected, I was having contractions (so that was what that pain was), and the baby's heartbeat was very high so it was time for him to be born.  So on March 5 at 6:14 pm Rylan Wayne was born at 26 weeks and 5 days gestation.  He was a small 2lbs 4ozs and only 12 3/4inches long when he was born.  He is currently 15 days old and doing pretty good considering.  As of today he is 2lbs 8ozs, he is on a Cpap machine to help him breathe, and is taking 21 ml of breast milk every 3 hours through his nose.
> So there is the reason for my absence.  I am sorry it was so long.  I update my facebook account almost daily with updates on my little peanut if anyone is intrested.  You can find me under the name Corrine Nash and there is a pic of Rylan for my advatar.  Thanks!!!!




Oh my goodness he is sooooo cute!!!  I just looked at your facebook page and he is adorable!  I think you have the world's best excuse ever to not be on here!! You don't even need an excuse- he is wonderful! I hope he continues to do well and I will pray for you guys. I had been reading you TR and stuff- also great stuff! Go be with your family!!


----------



## Mtopher4

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok, so it has been forever since I posted around here and for that I am very sorry but i do have a very good excuse.  I went to post this under Liam's wish trip but I don't seem to be able to do that right now so I have to figure out how to fix that so I can finish our wish trip report.  I must apologize for it going slow but as you are about to tell this has been a crazy couple of months and continues to be crazy.
> 
> As some of you know that I found out I was pregnant shortly after are return from our wish trip.  The beginning of the pregnancy was pretty bad for I was continusly sick.  Finally I was feeling better when I was confronted with some brown discharge with in minutes of them crying Happy New Year.  I was told by the doctor that I had a bruise on my uterus but everything was alright.  Two weeks later I was admited in the hospital for a large bleed but was released the next day when it stoped.  The next day I was diagnosed with Placenta Previa and put on bed rest.  For the next month I took it easy but was still having frequent bleeding episodes going from light to quite heavy.  On the night of Feb 24th I went to bed with a heavier bleed and when I woke up and was still bleeding I called the doctor.  I was told to come in and was sent to the hospital from there.  I was given a steriod shot at the hospital and when I was stabile enough transfered to another hospital via ambulance.  I spent the night in L&D, given another shot, and put on Magnisium Sulfate (which I hated) I was than sent upstair with the understanding that I would be there until I gave birth.  Unfortunaly  the following tuesday I had another large bleed with two large blood clots and was sent back to L&D to be watched and was given more Magnisium.  I was than given a blood transfusion the next day, but when that was done I went back upstairs.  I was hoping to stay put this time but unfortunatly two days later during a non- stress test I started feeling pain in my lower abdomin.  I than started getting the shivers and it turned out I had a fever that at his highest was 101.8.  Thinking the pain was a GI problem I asked for help going to the toilet and ended up having two more large blood clots.  I was than told that they wanted to do a amnio to make sure I didn't have a infection in my uterus but when I was wheeled down to L&D I was told by the doctor that he was almost certain that my uterus was infected, I was having contractions (so that was what that pain was), and the baby's heartbeat was very high so it was time for him to be born.  So on March 5 at 6:14 pm Rylan Wayne was born at 26 weeks and 5 days gestation.  He was a small 2lbs 4ozs and only 12 3/4inches long when he was born.  He is currently 15 days old and doing pretty good considering.  As of today he is 2lbs 8ozs, he is on a Cpap machine to help him breathe, and is taking 21 ml of breast milk every 3 hours through his nose.
> So there is the reason for my absence.  I am sorry it was so long.  I update my facebook account almost daily with updates on my little peanut if anyone is intrested.  You can find me under the name Corrine Nash and there is a pic of Rylan for my advatar.  Thanks!!!!



YIKES  I had a ton of bleeding with the twins too. It was so scary... I had to give my self daily shots of progesterone 

Saying many prayers for you


----------



## Mtopher4

"We can, however, pay the change fees and change our return flight which we plan to do."
Is this possible? I would LOVE to extend my trip a couple days.. Our chapter said no too


----------



## casper_jj11

Congratulations Corinne!



Mtopher4 said:


> "We can, however, pay the change fees and change our return flight which we plan to do."
> Is this possible? I would LOVE to extend my trip a couple days.. Our chapter said no too



Our organization said no but that some families had contacted the airline themselves and paid the change fee to change the return flight. For insurance reasons, they couldn't condone it or say more, which I completely understand. I'm hoping its as easy as they've said. My only concern is that we'll get hit with the increase in fares as well as teh change fee but I think the air tickets are complementary right? If so, there's no 'fee' as such to have increased since the time of booking. I'm hoping to get my reservation number early but they said usually two weeks beforehand. We're going to book everything else as if we can change the flight and deal with the alternative if we have to. It may depend on your airline. We're flying Air Canada.


----------



## that's nice

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok, so it has been forever since I posted around here and for that I am very sorry but i do have a very good excuse.  I went to post this under Liam's wish trip but I don't seem to be able to do that right now so I have to figure out how to fix that so I can finish our wish trip report.  I must apologize for it going slow but as you are about to tell this has been a crazy couple of months and continues to be crazy.



Congratulations!!!! 

I'm so glad everything is going well!!!!! 

One of my good friends was 2 lbs at birth. He is now 6'3'' 300lbs! He is a big guy! Another friend's daughter was born at 1lb 11oz. She could basically fit in the palm of your hand. She stayed in the hospital for a few months after birth and besides some swallowing and digestive issues when she was young, she is doing great!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Congratulations Corrine!! I am so sorry to hear of the rough time you had with your preganancy. I agree the Mag is awful! You definately have a good excuse for being absent


----------



## Mtopher4

casper_jj11 said:


> Congratulations Corinne!
> 
> 
> 
> Our organization said no but that some families had contacted the airline themselves and paid the change fee to change the return flight. For insurance reasons, they couldn't condone it or say more, which I completely understand. I'm hoping its as easy as they've said. My only concern is that we'll get hit with the increase in fares as well as teh change fee but I think the air tickets are complementary right? If so, there's no 'fee' as such to have increased since the time of booking. I'm hoping to get my reservation number early but they said usually two weeks beforehand. We're going to book everything else as if we can change the flight and deal with the alternative if we have to. It may depend on your airline. We're flying Air Canada.



Thanks Joanne... I'm going to ask "-)


----------



## pacrosby

Mtopher4 said:


> "We can, however, pay the change fees and change our return flight which we plan to do."
> Is this possible? I would LOVE to extend my trip a couple days.. Our chapter said no too




It's not all that uncommon for people on vacations/business trips to change a departure date/time (miss a plane, get ill, or simply change of plans) and as far as I've heard the cost to do so is only the fee (I've heard about 100 bucks a ticket.............so it's not cheap expecially if you have a family traveling).  But, no, I am 99% sure it will not cost you extra in terms of 'ticket price' regardless of what happened with the price since the ticket was purchased.  Always a good idea to call the airline directly and get it from the horses' mouth though.

If you are considering it I'd recommend just keeping the organization out of it.  It would be YOUR trip at that point not a MAW trip so they really don't have to be involved.  Of course once you change the flight you'd have to call and cancel the limo/shuttle transportation from the airport to your house (if they've arranged it) and make sure to make your own arrangements for when you do return.

Once again I don't understand the lack of consistent policy.  Our organization (and others here on the board) had absolutely NO problem with it.


----------



## twinmum

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok, so it has been forever since I posted around here and for that I am very sorry but i do have a very good excuse.  I went to post this under Liam's wish trip but I don't seem to be able to do that right now so I have to figure out how to fix that so I can finish our wish trip report.  I must apologize for it going slow but as you are about to tell this has been a crazy couple of months and continues to be crazy.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like it has been a stressful time for you - congratulations on the birth of your son!  I just wanted to jump in...our twins were born at 26 weeks...and 5 days...!!!  They each weighed 2 lbs 1 oz which was quite good for twins.  It sounds as though your son is doing well.  I feel that I can realte very well to what you are going through, and just wanted you to know that I will be thinking of you and praying for all your family.
> 
> Alison


----------



## maroo

Oh Corrine!  

I am so glad everything is ok - but what a stressful time for you guys!  

Keep us posted!


----------



## Adrismommy

Hey everybody... can I introduce myself?  My daughter, Adri (short for Adrienne), turned 3 one month ago and her wish was to have a tea party with Cinderella.  We are waiting to find out when our trip will be.  My husband defends his thesis for his PhD this summer so we are hoping to do it just after that, sometime in July.  I'm hoping we find out dates sooner than later.  I'm so ready to start planning!  I'll do a pre-trip report soon and tell more of our story.  I have lots of questions to ask and wanted to go ahead and pop in to introduce myself.  

Excited, 
Natalie


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi Natalie! Welcome I look forward to reading Adri's pretrip report and to "meet" you all. We are going in July as well.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Hi everyone...

I'm new here also!  My 6 year old, Catherine , wished to go to Disney and meet Sleeping Beauty.  We are heading down and staying at GKTW May 17th-23rd!   We are so excited at how fast MAW put all of the plans together, and now we're scrambling to figure out what we will do with our time while we are down there.  I have explored these boards a bit, and I think I understand how to start a pre-trip report, so that is next on my list.  I just wanted to say hello first...I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions.  

One just came up last night...will we be able to get some sort of preferred seating without waiting in line for Fantasmic?  We want to go to the Friday evening show, but it's a  Star Wars weekend, and I'm a little worried about the crowds, getting dinner, etc.  We weren't able to get any ADR for that night.  

I look forward to sharing the excitement of wishes with all of you, and I will share our story soon!!

Laura


----------



## Momofwishkid

Adrismommy said:


> Hey everybody... can I introduce myself?  My daughter, Adri (short for Adrienne), turned 3 one month ago and her wish was to have a tea party with Cinderella.  We are waiting to find out when our trip will be.  My husband defends his thesis for his PhD this summer so we are hoping to do it just after that, sometime in July.  I'm hoping we find out dates sooner than later.  I'm so ready to start planning!  I'll do a pre-trip report soon and tell more of our story.  I have lots of questions to ask and wanted to go ahead and pop in to introduce myself.
> 
> Excited,
> Natalie



Welcome Natalie! I cant wait to hear all about Adri's trip planning. If you have any questions now just ask away. Everyone here is so nice and helpful.



wishin' on a star said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm new here also!  My 6 year old, Catherine , wished to go to Disney and meet Sleeping Beauty.  We are heading down and staying at GKTW May 17th-23rd!   We are so excited at how fast MAW put all of the plans together, and now we're scrambling to figure out what we will do with our time while we are down there.  I have explored these boards a bit, and I think I understand how to start a pre-trip report, so that is next on my list.  I just wanted to say hello first...I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions.
> 
> One just came up last night...will we be able to get some sort of preferred seating without waiting in line for Fantasmic?  We want to go to the Friday evening show, but it's a  Star Wars weekend, and I'm a little worried about the crowds, getting dinner, etc.  We weren't able to get any ADR for that night.
> 
> I look forward to sharing the excitement of wishes with all of you, and I will share our story soon!!
> 
> Laura



Hi Laura Welcome! Looking forward to your PTR also. Im not sure about not waiting in line for Fantasmic. We went in the beginning of March and we stood in line. You do get handicapped seating which is in the back but really good seats. We didnt have my son's wheelchair with us that night since we got a double stroller and several CM's stopped and told us it was handicapped seating but when we showed them Gavin's button it was all good.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi Laura! Welcome!


----------



## maroo

Adrismommy said:


> Hey everybody... can I introduce myself?  My daughter, Adri (short for Adrienne), turned 3 one month ago and her wish was to have a tea party with Cinderella.  We are waiting to find out when our trip will be.  My husband defends his thesis for his PhD this summer so we are hoping to do it just after that, sometime in July.  I'm hoping we find out dates sooner than later.  I'm so ready to start planning!  I'll do a pre-trip report soon and tell more of our story.  I have lots of questions to ask and wanted to go ahead and pop in to introduce myself.
> 
> Excited,
> Natalie



 to the DIS and  to the Wish Trippers thread!  

I think you have found the right spot to ask any questions you have! 

Congrats to your husband on pursuing his PhD!  That is awesome. 

I look forward to your pretrippie and answering any questions that you guys have! 




wishin' on a star said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm new here also!  My 6 year old, Catherine , wished to go to Disney and meet Sleeping Beauty.  We are heading down and staying at GKTW May 17th-23rd!   We are so excited at how fast MAW put all of the plans together, and now we're scrambling to figure out what we will do with our time while we are down there.  I have explored these boards a bit, and I think I understand how to start a pre-trip report, so that is next on my list.  I just wanted to say hello first...I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions.
> 
> One just came up last night...will we be able to get some sort of preferred seating without waiting in line for Fantasmic?  We want to go to the Friday evening show, but it's a  Star Wars weekend, and I'm a little worried about the crowds, getting dinner, etc.  We weren't able to get any ADR for that night.
> 
> I look forward to sharing the excitement of wishes with all of you, and I will share our story soon!!
> 
> Laura



 to the DIS and  to the wish trippers thread!

Can't wait to read your pre-trip report! 

As far as Fantasmic...there is really no set thing for Wish Families for parades and fireworks.  However, if there are specific circumstances (like if your child really has a hard time waiting, or is particularly sick) then I am sure someone at Guest Services would help you to figure out some way to accomodate you guys. 

Unfortunately, there really is no way to figure out before that day if they are going to be able to pull any strings...so you would probably want to touch base with them at the beginning of the day so you can plan accordingly.  

I wish I had a better answer...but that is pretty much how they work that.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Ok this is strange. My ticker is not working anymore. I hadn't changed it but when I went in to repost it it told me I have a sensored word in it. The sensored word is the website I got my ticker from. Magicalkingdoms. I never had any problems before


----------



## that's nice

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Ok this is strange. My ticker is not working anymore. I hadn't changed it but when I went in to repost it it told me I have a sensored word in it. The sensored word is the website I got my ticker from. Magicalkingdoms. I never had any problems before



Magical kingdoms has been banned by the DIS... read this thread.


Important info for anyone with tickers in their signature!!!!! If your ticker isn't working read here----

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2427342

Now you have the fun of finding a new one!!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you. I am so greatful they are looking out for us on this forum.


----------



## Mtopher4

I haven't read yet but bummer on the tickers 

maroo ... if your child really has a hard time waiting .... Is this normal? Ash can go in to a full blown fit waiting for anything 
We actually got some pixie dust thrown our way in 2008. we were waiting in line at CRT at the front for pics with Cinderella. Ash was having a HUGE meltdown. Maybe because her Apert syndrome makes her look different .. not sure why but the CM allowed us to pass up about 50 people waiting in line.. straight to the front. Boy was I ever Thankful 

Welcome natalie and laura


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Hello everyone!  I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I've spent a good bit of time reading a few PTR's and finished TR's this morning! Needless to say my eyes are all swollen and puffy from crying and my sides hurt from laughing!

My name is Leah and my 3 year old son Chase got approved for a wish!  Last year my daughter Selah who is 5 got approved for a wish and without any hesitation she wanted to Go to Disney and meet the princesses!

It looks like we are lucky and blessed enough to be able to go back again.  I've posted a link to my PTR in my signature!

I just wanted to wave at you all!  You are an amazing group of people and I am absolutley excited to have been pointed towards the boards! (Thank you tinytreasures)


----------



## noahsketomom

Adrismommy said:


> Hey everybody... can I introduce myself?  My daughter, Adri (short for Adrienne), turned 3 one month ago and her wish was to have a tea party with Cinderella.  We are waiting to find out when our trip will be.  My husband defends his thesis for his PhD this summer so we are hoping to do it just after that, sometime in July.  I'm hoping we find out dates sooner than later.  I'm so ready to start planning!  I'll do a pre-trip report soon and tell more of our story.  I have lots of questions to ask and wanted to go ahead and pop in to introduce myself.
> 
> Excited,
> Natalie



Welcome, Natalie!  Can't wait to hear more about your family and read your PTR!  The folks here are WONDERFUL!!!!  



wishin' on a star said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm new here also!  My 6 year old, Catherine , wished to go to Disney and meet Sleeping Beauty.  We are heading down and staying at GKTW May 17th-23rd!   We are so excited at how fast MAW put all of the plans together, and now we're scrambling to figure out what we will do with our time while we are down there.  I have explored these boards a bit, and I think I understand how to start a pre-trip report, so that is next on my list.  I just wanted to say hello first...I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions.
> 
> One just came up last night...will we be able to get some sort of preferred seating without waiting in line for Fantasmic?  We want to go to the Friday evening show, but it's a  Star Wars weekend, and I'm a little worried about the crowds, getting dinner, etc.  We weren't able to get any ADR for that night.
> 
> I look forward to sharing the excitement of wishes with all of you, and I will share our story soon!!
> 
> Laura



Hi Laura!  Welcome!  Ooooh!  My boys would be jealous of the Star Wars Weekend -- they are CRAZY for anything in a galaxy far far away!  

Looking forward to hearing more about your family!!!


----------



## noahsketomom

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I've spent a good bit of time reading a few PTR's and finished TR's this morning! Needless to say my eyes are all swollen and puffy from crying and my sides hurt from laughing!
> 
> My name is Leah and my 3 year old son Chase got approved for a wish!  Last year my daughter Selah who is 5 got approved for a wish and without any hesitation she wanted to Go to Disney and meet the princesses!
> 
> It looks like we are lucky and blessed enough to be able to go back again.  I've posted a link to my PTR in my signature!
> 
> I just wanted to wave at you all!  You are an amazing group of people and I am absolutley excited to have been pointed towards the boards! (Thank you tinytreasures)



Sorry, Leah!  How did I miss your post!  Welcome too!!!  YAY!!!  I'm a newbie and haven't even gone on our trip yet, but I love all the folks here -- their support, love, knowledge and advice!!!

Looking forwarding to reading about your family!!


----------



## Mtopher4

Welcome Leah
I think I have already posted on your PTR


----------



## yinyanggirls

Welcome to all the new families! I look forward to "meeting" you when you start a PTR. 

Thanks for the info on the tickers Tim.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Welcome to the new Wish Trippers!!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

Thanks everyone for their good wishes for baby Rylan and their congratulations to me.  They are very appriciated.  Rylan is doing pretty well for how premature he was.  He is now a little over 2lbs 9ozs and has mainly been gaining wieght steadily.  He was transitioned to the nasal canula today at 26% but moved down to 24% by the time I left.  At one point when I left for a little to do my imatation of a cow he had pulled it out of his nose when I returned to see him.  The nurse didn't even know because the alarms didn't go off because his pulse ox was at 93.  It's a great sign but we don't want to move to quick.  That was one of reasons he back slide a week and a half ago.

Funny thing was today while I was visiting Rylan, the family of preemie twins came in and I started talking to them and the nurses about or wish trip.  It is funny that even though our trip was 6 months ago and so much has happened since then that we all seem to be hanging on to the wonderful trip we had.

By the way Maroo, I can't seem to post in my wish trip thread.  Can you tell me how to fix this?  I would really like to finish our trip report, their are so many more fun things I need to tell you all about.

Also welcome to Wish Trippers United newbies.  This is a great thread and I know that it truely enhanced our trip to Disney last September.


----------



## Adrismommy

I have a little more time now so let me introduce myself a little bit more.  My daughter, Adri, is a spunky little toe-head that is quite the princess and never stops talking.  In early January she had a weird spell of staring into space... we found it strange but she did it 3 times the next day so I called the doctor.  They said to bring her in and she actually did it while we were there.  She felt sure she was having absence seizures and scheduled an EEG.  I have some cousins that had childhood epilepsy so we were prepared for that diagnosis.  6 days later we were keeping her up late for her scheduled EEG and the seizures got longer and progressively worse.  We called 911, rushed to the ER, had a CT scan that revealed a lesion, had an MRI that revealed a brain tumor, and had surgery 4 days after that.  Her surgery was 2 days shy of 2 weeks from the first time anything abnormal had happened at all.  It was truly a whirlwind!  We were in the hospital for 2 weeks then once week after we left, we moved!  In the midst of that my husband was juggling his dissertation proposal and we had a then 4 month old.  Our life was C-R-A-Z-Y.  We're just over 2 months removed from that time and I wonder how my head is on straight.  

The good news is that the tumor was grade 2, not very aggressive, and the immediate follow-up scan showed that it was all removed from the resection.  There was one tiny spot that was somewhat questionable that will be watched closely.  Her first follow-up MRI is in a month.  If you saw her today you'd think I was telling you a lie because she looks and acts like any other 3 year old.  It's really remarkable how resilient kids can be.  If the tumor comes back or if any is still there she will have another surgery or chemo.  Hopefully neither!  

Some friends of ours had a similar story with their 14 year old a few years ago.  She did Make-A-Wish and that was the first time I realized that it wasn't jut for terminal patients.  She referred us, they got the information to our doctor, and then we heard a few weeks ago that Adri was eligible.  We were so so so excited!  

I knew without a doubt that she would pick Disney.  She is quite the princess and was Cinderella for Halloween.  We actually took a quickly planned 4 day Disney trip last spring.  I was 16 weeks pregnant and it was one of those, "well we may as well go while she's still free" trips.  We had fun - but being pregnant and taking a just-turned-2-year-old was exhausting.  We didn't do any character meals or anything like that.  It was fun and we were so glad we did it, but we definitely didn't get to do it "all the way."  

When our wish granters came out, they talked with us a little about the trip and told us that we'd be staying at GKTW.  I think I may have heard of it but didn't know much about it.  The more I read and find out, I am just giddy with excitement.  I know that this trip is going to be an amazing opportunity for our family.  And after the month from hell and having to watch your 2 year old go through brain surgery, it's nice to have something to get excited about!  

My husband is a school administrator and is finishing up his PhD.  Today we realized that the dates we initially put down as our 1st and 2nd choice were going to be the weeks leading up to his defense of his thesis, which is bad timing.  I called my wish granters and changed our preferences so that's where we stand now.  I'm so anxious to find out for sure when we'll be traveling and get started with planning.  I'm learning so much just by reading through all of your TRs and just this entire thread in general.  

When we take the trip Adri will be about 3 1/2 and Cooper will be 9 months. 

I have so many questions, but I'll start with these: 

1 - Do all MAW-ers get "the button"?  
2 - Our son will be 9 months -- has anyone else been with a baby?  What was your experience?  
3 - Even if your "wish" is Disney related and you stay at GKTW, do you still get the Universal tickets?


----------



## Adrismommy

Oh yeah, wanted to add that if Josh defends his thesis and then we turn around and take this trip, it will be that much more to celebrate.  I hope it works out where we get to go the week after.  I can't even tell you the sense of relief we would feel!  

Let me introduce you to my kiddos:





*Cooper, 6 months old (he's our big bundle of joy)*






*Adri, 3 years old (wish child) *


----------



## yinyanggirls

Corrine 1973 said:


> By the way Maroo, I can't seem to post in my wish trip thread.  Can you tell me how to fix this?  I would really like to finish our trip report, their are so many more fun things I need to tell you all about.



Corinne, if a TR is "dormant" for a long time the moderator's lock it, or so I've heard. I think you just need to request a moderator to re-open it. 



Adrismommy said:


> When we take the trip Adri will be about 3 1/2 and Cooper will be 9 months.
> 
> I have so many questions, but I'll start with these:
> 
> 1 - Do all MAW-ers get "the button"?
> 2 - Our son will be 9 months -- has anyone else been with a baby?  What was your experience?
> 3 - Even if your "wish" is Disney related and you stay at GKTW, do you still get the Universal tickets?



What a blessing that Adri is doing so well. I'm sure it was a crazy time for your family! 
Everyone staying at GKTW for a wish trip get a button, or rather every wish kid. 
I know there is one TR right now of a family that took their infant. The Disname is Reyasmommy, I think. 
If your wish organization sends you to GKTW, they are the ones who supply you with all of the park tickets. The standard appears to be 3 day Disney, 2 day Universal and 1 day at Sea World. They also have other neat places and activities they can get tickets to if you are interested. You'll read about some of those in others' trip reports.


----------



## maroo

I use www.mickeypath.com for my tickers.

I really like it because they let you create multiple tickers and let them rotate like a banner.  

At some point I need to update mine.  



Mtopher4 said:


> maroo ... if your child really has a hard time waiting .... Is this normal? Ash can go in to a full blown fit waiting for anything





Lauren is not my child - although I would LOVE to claim her!   I actually don't have any kids of my own.  I take care of Lauren and Rachel and actually get paid a little from Medicaid for "respite" care for both of them.  I have a regular job fighting with insurance companies as a coder (medical billing).

I ended up on this board because I planned Lauren's trip for them and went on the trip to help with Lauren's needs.  Then I went with Rachel's family this past December and am going again with Lauren's family this November.  

I get that a lot...lots of people think I am Lauren's Mom because I tend to do the "extra" stuff with her...like field trips and anything on the weekend because that is when her Mom works...I actually had to tell one of the teachers at her school on Tuesday that I wasn't her Mom.    Boy was she confused.  

Rereading that paragraph, I realize it sounds like I am saying her Mom really isn't around...which is not at all true.  Her Mom takes care of all of her morning stuff (which is 3 plus hours every morning) and all of her afternoon stuff.  Sometimes I help with homework (which is a constant chore), but it is mostly her Mom that does all of that stuff.

Someone basically has to be by Lauren's side all day long.  Flipping pages and writing for homework, setting up her computer, getting out books, etc.  And cooking her meals, feeding her.  Transferring from her chair, dressing, showering...everything you do all day for yourself, someone has to do for Lauren.  It really is a full time every single minute is filled sort of task.  

But to your question...

Lauren really doesn't have a terrible time with the waiting.  But the line itself can be problematic because if it is a long line (over 45 minutes) then she has to stop the line to lean back in her chair and do pressure relief.  This takes about 5 minutes and in a snaked line, it is just a pain for her and all those around her.  Then she really has to do pressure relief before she gets on a long ride or something, too.

She also does not have much stamina.  At the parks, with all of the things moving around, she has trouble not getting dizzy and it takes a lot of her concentration to keep herself from getting sick from the movement.  And she really can only go a few hours before she needs to take a long break.  

So we do plan to get a GAC for her when we return to Disney in November.

The WISH Trip GAC is a "green light" GAC, which basically tells the CM to expedite your trip as much as reasonably possible.  

The GAC Lauren and Rachel get when they go is not as robust, but it worked for us just fine in December and I am hoping it works for us in November, too.

When you go on your wish trip, you will already have a GAC issued to you (this only applies to those staying at GKTW or through GKTW), so you won't have to worry about getting one at the parks.  





wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I've spent a good bit of time reading a few PTR's and finished TR's this morning! Needless to say my eyes are all swollen and puffy from crying and my sides hurt from laughing!
> 
> My name is Leah and my 3 year old son Chase got approved for a wish!  Last year my daughter Selah who is 5 got approved for a wish and without any hesitation she wanted to Go to Disney and meet the princesses!
> 
> It looks like we are lucky and blessed enough to be able to go back again.  I've posted a link to my PTR in my signature!
> 
> I just wanted to wave at you all!  You are an amazing group of people and I am absolutley excited to have been pointed towards the boards! (Thank you tinytreasures)



 to the DIS and the wish trippers thread! 

Tell Kathleen that I said hello!  

I will put a link in the first page for your pre-trip report and we will all follow along. 



Corrine 1973 said:


> By the way Maroo, I can't seem to post in my wish trip thread.  Can you tell me how to fix this?  I would really like to finish our trip report, their are so many more fun things I need to tell you all about.



Hello!

You can just email a Moderator for that forum and they will unlock your thread for ya! 

Then come over here and let us know you are posting to it...to make sure all of the new folks can follow along!  I can't wait to hear from you guys!!   And I am so thankful things are ok with your family!! 



Adrismommy said:


> I have a little more time now so let me introduce myself a little bit more.  My daughter, Adri, is a spunky little toe-head that is quite the princess and never stops talking.  In early January she had a weird spell of staring into space... we found it strange but she did it 3 times the next day so I called the doctor.  They said to bring her in and she actually did it while we were there.  She felt sure she was having absence seizures and scheduled an EEG.  I have some cousins that had childhood epilepsy so we were prepared for that diagnosis.  6 days later we were keeping her up late for her scheduled EEG and the seizures got longer and progressively worse.  We called 911, rushed to the ER, had a CT scan that revealed a lesion, had an MRI that revealed a brain tumor, and had surgery 4 days after that.  Her surgery was 2 days shy of 2 weeks from the first time anything abnormal had happened at all.  It was truly a whirlwind!  We were in the hospital for 2 weeks then once week after we left, we moved!  In the midst of that my husband was juggling his dissertation proposal and we had a then 4 month old.  Our life was C-R-A-Z-Y.  We're just over 2 months removed from that time and I wonder how my head is on straight.
> 
> The good news is that the tumor was grade 2, not very aggressive, and the immediate follow-up scan showed that it was all removed from the resection.  There was one tiny spot that was somewhat questionable that will be watched closely.  Her first follow-up MRI is in a month.  If you saw her today you'd think I was telling you a lie because she looks and acts like any other 3 year old.  It's really remarkable how resilient kids can be.  If the tumor comes back or if any is still there she will have another surgery or chemo.  Hopefully neither!
> 
> Some friends of ours had a similar story with their 14 year old a few years ago.  She did Make-A-Wish and that was the first time I realized that it wasn't jut for terminal patients.  She referred us, they got the information to our doctor, and then we heard a few weeks ago that Adri was eligible.  We were so so so excited!
> 
> I knew without a doubt that she would pick Disney.  She is quite the princess and was Cinderella for Halloween.  We actually took a quickly planned 4 day Disney trip last spring.  I was 16 weeks pregnant and it was one of those, "well we may as well go while she's still free" trips.  We had fun - but being pregnant and taking a just-turned-2-year-old was exhausting.  We didn't do any character meals or anything like that.  It was fun and we were so glad we did it, but we definitely didn't get to do it "all the way."
> 
> When our wish granters came out, they talked with us a little about the trip and told us that we'd be staying at GKTW.  I think I may have heard of it but didn't know much about it.  The more I read and find out, I am just giddy with excitement.  I know that this trip is going to be an amazing opportunity for our family.  And after the month from hell and having to watch your 2 year old go through brain surgery, it's nice to have something to get excited about!
> 
> My husband is a school administrator and is finishing up his PhD.  Today we realized that the dates we initially put down as our 1st and 2nd choice were going to be the weeks leading up to his defense of his thesis, which is bad timing.  I called my wish granters and changed our preferences so that's where we stand now.  I'm so anxious to find out for sure when we'll be traveling and get started with planning.  I'm learning so much just by reading through all of your TRs and just this entire thread in general.
> 
> When we take the trip Adri will be about 3 1/2 and Cooper will be 9 months.
> 
> I have so many questions, but I'll start with these:
> 
> 1 - Do all MAW-ers get "the button"?
> 2 - Our son will be 9 months -- has anyone else been with a baby?  What was your experience?
> 3 - Even if your "wish" is Disney related and you stay at GKTW, do you still get the Universal tickets?



!! 

To answer your questions...

1.  Yes!   All Wish Kids staying at GKTW do get the special button! 

2.  No babies here...but I have seen several families taking their baby.  I think the hints really depend on what time of year it is.  You may want to check on the "Disney with Families" part of the DIS - I don't spend much time there, since I don't have kids, but I am sure they have a ton of hints.  My main hint would be to take full advantage of the First Aid areas.  They have a great first aid stations (more like "clinics") and you can take care of any needs you have there.  They will even give you free Advil or Tylenol if you need it.  (And you may.  )

3.  Yes!  All GKTW families get basically the same package... you get a 3 day Disney Park Hopper Ticket, 1 Day at Sea World and 2 days for Universal.  

I can give you the link to the GKTW website...which can give you more info...but it has major SPOILERS...so you may or may not want to read up on there.  For me...I wanted all of the information and didn't care if I was surprised at all...I let the family be surprised a few times.  



yinyanggirls said:


> Corinne, if a TR is "dormant" for a long time the moderator's lock it, or so I've heard. I think you just need to request a moderator to re-open it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a blessing that Adri is doing so well. I'm sure it was a crazy time for your family!
> Everyone staying at GKTW for a wish trip get a button, or rather every wish kid.
> I know there is one TR right now of a family that took their infant. The Disname is Reyasmommy, I think.
> If your wish organization sends you to GKTW, they are the ones who supply you with all of the park tickets. The standard appears to be 3 day Disney, 2 day Universal and 1 day at Sea World. They also have other neat places and activities they can get tickets to if you are interested. You'll read about some of those in others' trip reports.



You are exactly right!


----------



## Adrismommy

I want the link, Maroo!  I'm not good at surprises anyway.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Well, I've not figured out the whole "quoting" thing yet, but wanted to thank you all for the warm welcome!  I'm very excited to be here.  Thanks for the thoughts on Fantasmic.  I kind of figured we would have to wing it and hope for the best.  I really think Catherine would enjoy it, and so it's one of the nighttime shows we really want to do, along with Wishes.  

DH isn't totally on board with making the most of GKTW and I'm hoping that once we get there, he will see how magical and special that part of the trip is.  I don't want to ignore the fact that staying at GKTW is a really special gift...and how many fantastic memories will come from our time there.  

Anyway, I started my PTR!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35980568#post35980568

I hope you will follow along with me, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here and read all of your stories as well!!


----------



## xanphylus

WoW!!! Lots of new wish families! Welcome to you all! I am not an actually wish mommy- but a wish addict!  I love the stories you guys all create with your great kids and wonderful memories! <Sniff, sniff> Sorry..... 

Adrismommy- I took my DS (turned 1 while there) to Disney last year and found lots of good advice in the families section like Maroo said. We went to the baby care center a couple times. It had the cleanest bathrooms too! And they have changing tables, plenty of A/C and anything you may have forgotten for you little one. Just take extra breaks to get out the sun and play there too- they have a tv too.


----------



## casper_jj11

Adrismommy said:


> I have a little more time now so let me introduce myself a little bit more.  My daughter, Adri, is a spunky little toe-head that is quite the princess and never stops talking.  In early January she had a weird spell of staring into space... we found it strange but she did it 3 times the next day so I called the doctor.  They said to bring her in and she actually did it while we were there.  She felt sure she was having absence seizures and scheduled an EEG.  I have some cousins that had childhood epilepsy so we were prepared for that diagnosis.  6 days later we were keeping her up late for her scheduled EEG and the seizures got longer and progressively worse.  We called 911, rushed to the ER, had a CT scan that revealed a lesion, had an MRI that revealed a brain tumor, and had surgery 4 days after that.  Her surgery was 2 days shy of 2 weeks from the first time anything abnormal had happened at all.  It was truly a whirlwind!  We were in the hospital for 2 weeks then once week after we left, we moved!  In the midst of that my husband was juggling his dissertation proposal and we had a then 4 month old.  Our life was C-R-A-Z-Y.  We're just over 2 months removed from that time and I wonder how my head is on straight.
> 
> The good news is that the tumor was grade 2, not very aggressive, and the immediate follow-up scan showed that it was all removed from the resection.  There was one tiny spot that was somewhat questionable that will be watched closely.  Her first follow-up MRI is in a month.  If you saw her today you'd think I was telling you a lie because she looks and acts like any other 3 year old.  It's really remarkable how resilient kids can be.  If the tumor comes back or if any is still there she will have another surgery or chemo.  Hopefully neither!
> 
> Some friends of ours had a similar story with their 14 year old a few years ago.  She did Make-A-Wish and that was the first time I realized that it wasn't jut for terminal patients.  She referred us, they got the information to our doctor, and then we heard a few weeks ago that Adri was eligible.  We were so so so excited!
> 
> I knew without a doubt that she would pick Disney.  She is quite the princess and was Cinderella for Halloween.  We actually took a quickly planned 4 day Disney trip last spring.  I was 16 weeks pregnant and it was one of those, "well we may as well go while she's still free" trips.  We had fun - but being pregnant and taking a just-turned-2-year-old was exhausting.  We didn't do any character meals or anything like that.  It was fun and we were so glad we did it, but we definitely didn't get to do it "all the way."
> 
> When our wish granters came out, they talked with us a little about the trip and told us that we'd be staying at GKTW.  I think I may have heard of it but didn't know much about it.  The more I read and find out, I am just giddy with excitement.  I know that this trip is going to be an amazing opportunity for our family.  And after the month from hell and having to watch your 2 year old go through brain surgery, it's nice to have something to get excited about!
> 
> My husband is a school administrator and is finishing up his PhD.  Today we realized that the dates we initially put down as our 1st and 2nd choice were going to be the weeks leading up to his defense of his thesis, which is bad timing.  I called my wish granters and changed our preferences so that's where we stand now.  I'm so anxious to find out for sure when we'll be traveling and get started with planning.  I'm learning so much just by reading through all of your TRs and just this entire thread in general.
> 
> When we take the trip Adri will be about 3 1/2 and Cooper will be 9 months.
> 
> I have so many questions, but I'll start with these:
> 
> 1 - Do all MAW-ers get "the button"?
> 2 - Our son will be 9 months -- has anyone else been with a baby?  What was your experience?
> 3 - Even if your "wish" is Disney related and you stay at GKTW, do you still get the Universal tickets?



I'm swamped at work so can't post much right now but I've been twice with little ones. Sydney's first trip was at 8mo, then again after her surgery at 13mo and I was pg with Caiden then and we went again when he was 10mo. Any questions, just ask away. I've never used the baby centers but I can probably answer just about anything else


----------



## alaskanabbott

wishin' on a star said:


> Well, I've not figured out the whole "quoting" thing yet, but wanted to thank you all for the warm welcome!  I'm very excited to be here.  Thanks for the thoughts on Fantasmic.  I kind of figured we would have to wing it and hope for the best.  I really think Catherine would enjoy it, and so it's one of the nighttime shows we really want to do, along with Wishes.
> 
> DH isn't totally on board with making the most of GKTW and I'm hoping that once we get there, he will see how magical and special that part of the trip is.  I don't want to ignore the fact that staying at GKTW is a really special gift...and how many fantastic memories will come from our time there.
> 
> Anyway, I started my PTR!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35980568#post35980568
> 
> I hope you will follow along with me, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here and read all of your stories as well!!



We just got back and let me tell you, everything we planned changed! None of us thought we were too into GKTW, but since we were able to do an entire park, every ride, in 7 hours...all the kids and DH and I would race back to GKTW at night. We absolutly loved the place, much much more than we expected to. In fact our one regret was going to Universal instead of just spending the day at the village.


----------



## maroo

Adrismommy said:


> I want the link, Maroo!  I'm not good at surprises anyway.



tee hee. 

The site:
http://www.gktw.org/

Then go to the Families section:
http://www.gktw.org/aboutUs.asp?a=1&page=families

Then click on the suprises section:
http://www.gktw.org/pre/

BUT....*** Disclaimer! ***

These activities can and do change.  Depending on scheduling at the Village and holidays...these could change from the time they are listed or be discontinued altogether...it does give you a pretty good idea of what is available, though.


But GKTW is impossible to explain, really.  And they don't show everything on their website.




wishin' on a star said:


> Well, I've not figured out the whole "quoting" thing yet, but wanted to thank you all for the warm welcome!  I'm very excited to be here.  Thanks for the thoughts on Fantasmic.  I kind of figured we would have to wing it and hope for the best.  I really think Catherine would enjoy it, and so it's one of the nighttime shows we really want to do, along with Wishes.
> 
> DH isn't totally on board with making the most of GKTW and I'm hoping that once we get there, he will see how magical and special that part of the trip is.  I don't want to ignore the fact that staying at GKTW is a really special gift...and how many fantastic memories will come from our time there.
> 
> Anyway, I started my PTR!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35980568#post35980568
> 
> I hope you will follow along with me, and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here and read all of your stories as well!!



I will link this on the first page, too!! 

We are not Fantasmic Fans, but I know lots of people LOVE it!   

I think your hubby will come around!  (If not, just send him to orientation so you can play.  )



alaskanabbott said:


> We just got back and let me tell you, everything we planned changed! None of us thought we were too into GKTW, but since we were able to do an entire park, every ride, in 7 hours...all the kids and DH and I would race back to GKTW at night. We absolutly loved the place, much much more than we expected to. In fact our one regret was going to Universal instead of just spending the day at the village.



7 hours!?!?!?!?!  a whole park?!

I know....GKTW is the most wonderful AND difficult place to explain!  

You just got back.....can you do it justice?!?  Seriously...write about that place....I can't seem to capture it in words.


----------



## wishin' on a star

alaskanabbott said:


> We just got back and let me tell you, everything we planned changed! None of us thought we were too into GKTW, but since we were able to do an entire park, every ride, in 7 hours...all the kids and DH and I would race back to GKTW at night. We absolutly loved the place, much much more than we expected to. In fact our one regret was going to Universal instead of just spending the day at the village.




Thanks for this reply!  I have read and heard lots about GKTW, but I know that nothing will compare to the magical feeling when we are there.  I've convinced him to commit to the Christmas evening there, as well as Mayor Clayton's b-day.  Plus, we will definitely do breakfast there pretty much every day.  Although I have heard great things about the way MAW kids are treated at Universal, I think we will only do Disney this trip, and I don't think we'll be finding ourselves with much down time still.  We'll probably buy one more day at Disney OOP, just so we can make sure we have enough time to do all that we want to do without feeling too rushed and crazed!  This is a first time trip to Disney for my kiddos, and I cannot wait for them to experience it!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Woo Hoo!!  I did a quote successfully!


----------



## maroo

wishin' on a star said:


> Woo Hoo!!  I did a quote successfully!








I remember doing that for the first time!


----------



## alaskanabbott

wishin' on a star said:


> Thanks for this reply!  I have read and heard lots about GKTW, but I know that nothing will compare to the magical feeling when we are there.  I've convinced him to commit to the Christmas evening there, as well as Mayor Clayton's b-day.  Plus, we will definitely do breakfast there pretty much every day.  Although I have heard great things about the way MAW kids are treated at Universal, I think we will only do Disney this trip, and I don't think we'll be finding ourselves with much down time still.  We'll probably buy one more day at Disney OOP, just so we can make sure we have enough time to do all that we want to do without feeling too rushed and crazed!  This is a first time trip to Disney for my kiddos, and I cannot wait for them to experience it!!



I don't want to spoil anything in my trip report, so I'll just say, WDW treated us over and above what I expected. We also loved Sea World, and now that I've read Henri's book, I understand why we were treated like royalty there  The Christmas is so magical....James was in the hospital this year on both his Birthday and Christmas, I cannot tell you how happy he was to have Christmas with his family, even if it was a little late


----------



## alaskanabbott

maroo said:


> tee hee.
> 
> 7 hours!?!?!?!?!  a whole park?!
> 
> I know....GKTW is the most wonderful AND difficult place to explain!
> 
> You just got back.....can you do it justice?!?  Seriously...write about that place....I can't seem to capture it in words.



we didn't expect it either! That magic button is AMAZING! We even saw a couple shows at MK, ate, and rode every single ride, even Dumbo  and it was only 6:30pm. My biggest tip for MK is the wish lounge. You're never very far from it, and it was easier for James to manage his wheelchair in the bathroom. Plus for us girls, there was no waiting in long potty lines 
We went to the lounge 3 times...anytime we needed to regroup. I just started my TR and plan on writing a lot about GKTW.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you Maroo for the ticker link


----------



## Adrismommy

Maybe this is a silly question, but what is "ADR"?


----------



## pnutallergymom

Adrismommy said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but what is "ADR"?



Not stupid at all!!!  ADR's are advanced dining reservations.  They are a pretty much a must now at any of the Disney Restaurants...especially the more popular ones!!!  They are for sit-down meals and dinner shows!!


----------



## Adrismommy

Thank you!  I did a PTR, which is mostly just what I posted on this board earlier.  I tried to include it in my siggy... we'll see if I did that correctly.  

Here's a couple of more questions: 

1- One family had some cute Disney MAW tees in one of the threads I was reading... does MAW provide those? 
2 - If Adri's wish is to meet Cinderella, is MAW going to do that ADR for us or is that something we will need to do when our dates are confirmed?


----------



## xanphylus

Adrismommy said:


> Thank you!  I did a PTR, which is mostly just what I posted on this board earlier.  I tried to include it in my siggy... we'll see if I did that correctly.
> 
> Here's a couple of more questions:
> 
> 1- One family had some cute Disney MAW tees in one of the threads I was reading... does MAW provide those?
> 2 - If Adri's wish is to meet Cinderella, is MAW going to do that ADR for us or is that something we will need to do when our dates are confirmed?



Hiya! I know where the tee's came from! The blue ones that say Make A Wish are the technical MAW ones and certain MAW groups give those out, some don't. And the really cute ones are from the Big Give- I will let Maroo explain that one! She explains it well!  But you can also make them yourself with iron-ons. They have lots of dif cute designs that you can get on the board. Once again---- Maroo!! You know where all the cool stuff is and how to link to it.  Maroo can explain lots of stuff!


----------



## Mtopher4

Adrismommy said:


> Thank you!  I did a PTR, which is mostly just what I posted on this board earlier.  I tried to include it in my siggy... we'll see if I did that correctly.
> 
> Here's a couple of more questions:
> 
> 1- One family had some cute Disney MAW tees in one of the threads I was reading... does MAW provide those?
> 2 - If Adri's wish is to meet Cinderella, is MAW going to do that ADR for us or is that something we will need to do when our dates are confirmed?



I would talk to your wish granters about getting ADR for CRT Cinderella's Royal Table  And look into BBB Bibbity Boppity Boutique...


----------



## Mtopher4

Maroo.. Sorry.. I just copied what you wrote... In know you don't have kids ...  you are amazing with all you do


----------



## yinyanggirls

Adrismommy said:


> Thank you!  I did a PTR, which is mostly just what I posted on this board earlier.  I tried to include it in my siggy... we'll see if I did that correctly.
> 
> Here's a couple of more questions:
> 
> 1- One family had some cute Disney MAW tees in one of the threads I was reading... does MAW provide those?
> 2 - If Adri's wish is to meet Cinderella, is MAW going to do that ADR for us or is that something we will need to do when our dates are confirmed?



Look forward to following along your PTR. 

Depending on your dates, you might want to book it yourself if you haven't heard from your wish agency about it. The castle books fast (often 180 days out - the earliest people are allowed to make ADRs), the two other princess meals (Askerhus in Epcot and Crystal Palace at Grand Floridian I think?) also book beforehand. The castle meal is one you have to pre-pay for however, so if you are super tight on funds you might just chance it and hope that either they will book it for you or your expense check will be generous enough to include it at the last minute.


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> Look forward to following along your PTR.
> 
> Depending on your dates, you might want to book it yourself if you haven't heard from your wish agency about it. The castle books fast (often 180 days out - the earliest people are allowed to make ADRs), the two other princess meals (Askerhus in Epcot and Crystal Palace at Grand Floridian I think?) also book beforehand. The castle meal is one you have to pre-pay for however, so if you are super tight on funds you might just chance it and hope that either they will book it for you or your expense check will be generous enough to include it at the last minute.



Melissa, Can I correct you now?  You weren't that far off!!!! 

The two other princess meals are Askerhus (many princesses) and 1900 Park Fair(Cinderella, Prince Charming, Stepmother, & the stepsisters- Anastasia + Drizella) in the Grand Floridian. 

OK Now we are even!


----------



## yinyanggirls

that's nice said:


> Melissa, Can I correct you now?  You weren't that far off!!!!
> 
> The two other princess meals are Askerhus (many princesses) and 1900 Park Fair(Cinderella, Prince Charming, Stepmother, & the stepsisters- Anastasia + Drizella) in the Grand Floridian.
> 
> OK Now we are even!



Good catch! I knew it didn't sound right. I made the decision to go for the castle if it was available, so the other two barely lingered in the back of my mind.


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> Good catch! I knew it didn't sound right. I made the decision to go for the castle if it was available, so the other two barely lingered in the back of my mind.



I think your girls will love the castle!!! I think they changed dinner to all princesses now. No more show with the Fairy Godmother and Mice.

Did your girls get something in the mail from us?


----------



## yinyanggirls

that's nice said:


> I think your girls will love the castle!!! I think they changed dinner to all princesses now. No more show with the Fairy Godmother and Mice.
> 
> Did your girls get something in the mail from us?



YES! They loved it! I have a couple more updates to try and add tonight. Thank you so much for taking the time to think of us on your vacation.


----------



## that's nice

yinyanggirls said:


> YES! They loved it! I have a couple more updates to try and add tonight. Thank you so much for taking the time to think of us on your vacation.



No problem!!!!!!! I was wondering if you got it because a few people we were FGMs to never wrote to me that they got their cards. I even sent a thanks for coming card to our friends and they never told us they got it either. Glad the girls card got there!!!!!! 

Sorry for my bad handwriting!


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Maroo for the ticker link



you are very welcome!   anytime. 



Adrismommy said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but what is "ADR"?



Advanced Dining Reservation.  I just want to add a couple of things...

You can make them 180 days out...so as soon as you know your dates (or even BEFORE they are official - go ahead and call and reserve your favorites - to make sure you get them).

The phone number is 407-WDW-DINE.  But even better...use the online system.  Many times I have been able to find something online when the CM on the phone could not.  No idea why...but here is that link:


http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/

ALSO...If you got your dates late or maybe have an urgent wish trip and you are unable to get your reservation, PM me - I may be able to help and get some others to help try to get one for you.  

And you can often do a "walk up" if you tell them you are a wish family on a wish trip.  (And you have your documentation or button.)



Adrismommy said:


> Thank you!  I did a PTR, which is mostly just what I posted on this board earlier.  I tried to include it in my siggy... we'll see if I did that correctly.
> 
> Here's a couple of more questions:
> 
> 1- One family had some cute Disney MAW tees in one of the threads I was reading... does MAW provide those?
> 2 - If Adri's wish is to meet Cinderella, is MAW going to do that ADR for us or is that something we will need to do when our dates are confirmed?



I see your pretrippie in your link and I will link that on the first page! 

Check out page 2 for lots of hints and FAQ about MAW trips.  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34758672&postcount=2

One of the questions asked a lot is "What is the Big Give?" and I have an answer to that one on there too...


Here is the answer:
The Big Give was inspired by Oprah's Big Give (the TV show). It is a group of ladies and men on the DISboards that make custom clothes for families that need some pixie dust. It started with an active DISer that lost a son in a drunk driving accident only days after returning from Disney World. When it was time for their family to go back to Disney, the DISboutiquers made the family clothes to help make their trip extra special. 

This first Give went so well, that they have continued the tradition. Now they mainly select Wish Families. 

The Big Give is not in any way affiliated with MAW, Disney, GKTW or even officially by the DISboards. It is just a group of very kind ladies and men that just want to bless families that they come to know on the DIS. It is a completely volunteer thing.

The organizers try to include every single MAW family that they "meet" and get to know on the DIS. (I am not an organizer - Lauren was actually a recipient and I now try to give back to future Gives.) 

However, it is impossible to include every family. They have to have a good amount of time to organize it (so if your trip is right around the corner, then they would not be able to do one). And these ladies have families, etc and sometimes life just gets in the way of being able to organize during certain times of the year, vacation, illness, etc, can all factor in to whether they can do a give at any given time.

Anyway...You may see the term "Big Give" in Pre-Trip reports and occasionally on the Wish Trippers thread...and that is what it means! 

If you have any questions about it, please let me know!




Also...if your trip is coming up very soon and you are not participating in the Big Give (some trips come up too fast, etc) - then PM me and I can see if I can get you some Wish Shirts.  

I make them for Big Give families if I am able to sign up for them fast enough (those ladies are FAST).  

If you get back from your trip and ever want to participate in The Big Give as a Giver, then let me know that, too, and I can get you hooked up to participate. 



xanphylus said:


> Hiya! I know where the tee's came from! The blue ones that say Make A Wish are the technical MAW ones and certain MAW groups give those out, some don't. And the really cute ones are from the Big Give- I will let Maroo explain that one! She explains it well!  But you can also make them yourself with iron-ons. They have lots of dif cute designs that you can get on the board. Once again---- Maroo!! You know where all the cool stuff is and how to link to it.  Maroo can explain lots of stuff!



You are so sweet.  

I tried to explain above. 



Mtopher4 said:


> Maroo.. Sorry.. I just copied what you wrote... In know you don't have kids ...  you are amazing with all you do



You are so sweet.  

Honestly, I think if I had kids I wouldn't be able to do this stuff...it is because I don't have kids that I actually have time at all.   

If Lauren was my child, I definitely would not have time to DIS.    But I would take her in a heartbeat if something ever happened to her parents.  I truly am her Godmother in that respect.


----------



## maroo

I THINK that I have all of the new Wish Trip Pre-Trip reports linked on the first page of this thread....

The boards went down for maintenance yesterday as I was updating and I am afraid I forgot someone.....

SO, if your pre-trip report is not linked on the first page, please let me know...because I think I am caught up! 


I am so excited to have some new pre-trip reports to read and get caught up on!!


----------



## alaskanabbott

Here's the link to our Trip Report, there are probably loads of spoilers, so if you don't want to know what's in store, don't read. We went to all the parks, and had some "interesting" things happen...in fact something I'm pretty sure only happened to those of us at the village last week, thank GOODNESS! But it all worked out ok. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2428215


----------



## pacrosby

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Hello everyone!  I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I've spent a good bit of time reading a few PTR's and finished TR's this morning! Needless to say my eyes are all swollen and puffy from crying and my sides hurt from laughing!
> 
> My name is Leah and my 3 year old son Chase got approved for a wish!  Last year my daughter Selah who is 5 got approved for a wish and without any hesitation she wanted to Go to Disney and meet the princesses!
> 
> It looks like we are lucky and blessed enough to be able to go back again.  I've posted a link to my PTR in my signature!
> 
> I just wanted to wave at you all!  You are an amazing group of people and I am absolutley excited to have been pointed towards the boards! (Thank you tinytreasures)



Hi Leah..............you found us I see!!  Now you know why I pointed you in this direction; the support and knowledge available here is just wonderful.  Looking forward to getting to know you and your family



Adrismommy said:


> Hey everybody... can I introduce myself?  My daughter, Adri (short for Adrienne), turned 3 one month ago and her wish was to have a tea party with Cinderella.  We are waiting to find out when our trip will be.  My husband defends his thesis for his PhD this summer so we are hoping to do it just after that, sometime in July.  I'm hoping we find out dates sooner than later.  I'm so ready to start planning!  I'll do a pre-trip report soon and tell more of our story.  I have lots of questions to ask and wanted to go ahead and pop in to introduce myself.
> 
> Excited,
> Natalie



Welcome Natalie!  I saw your px................your children are just beautiful!  It'll be so much fun planning for your little princess.  Ask as many questions as you like.  We all love to help whenever we can.



wishin' on a star said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm new here also!  My 6 year old, Catherine , wished to go to Disney and meet Sleeping Beauty.  We are heading down and staying at GKTW May 17th-23rd!   We are so excited at how fast MAW put all of the plans together, and now we're scrambling to figure out what we will do with our time while we are down there.  I have explored these boards a bit, and I think I understand how to start a pre-trip report, so that is next on my list.  I just wanted to say hello first...I'm sure I will have LOTS of questions.
> 
> One just came up last night...will we be able to get some sort of preferred seating without waiting in line for Fantasmic?  We want to go to the Friday evening show, but it's a  Star Wars weekend, and I'm a little worried about the crowds, getting dinner, etc.  We weren't able to get any ADR for that night.
> 
> I look forward to sharing the excitement of wishes with all of you, and I will share our story soon!!
> 
> Laura



Hi Laura!! Welcome as well!  And another princess to plan for   My Wish child was a boy (and his older sister was a bit beyond the 'princess' stage) so I missed out on all the BBB and beautiful princess costumes and eating in the castle planning (ok, taking a moment out now for a little sniffle LOL).  MAW can work fast can't they?  We were approved in October for a trip in the beginning of December!!!!


Looking forward to "trying" to follow along all all the new PTR's!  It's getting awfully busy here.  I'm going to need a few more hours in a day LOL




.


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> I make them for Big Give families if I am able to sign up for them fast enough (those ladies are FAST).



We try! I have never made the Wish shirts yet. I may have to try for that on a future Big Give! I have been practicing on my family with the iron-ons. Now Davy has like tons of Mickey Mouse shirts and Cars shirts with his name! I even had Milliepie make him a personalized on that he loves!!  She is so cool!


----------



## kdzbear

maroo said:


> I THINK that I have all of the new Wish Trip Pre-Trip reports linked on the first page of this thread....
> 
> The boards went down for maintenance yesterday as I was updating and I am afraid I forgot someone.....
> 
> SO, if your pre-trip report is not linked on the first page, please let me know...because I think I am caught up!
> 
> 
> I am so excited to have some new pre-trip reports to read and get caught up on!!



I am excited for all of the new Wish families too! Maroo, could you mark Tyler's report as finished so that newcomers know it is complete! Thank you!


----------



## kellyw8863

I just wanted to throw out a big welcome to all the new families!


----------



## noahsketomom

alaskanabbott said:


> Here's the link to our Trip Report, there are probably loads of spoilers, so if you don't want to know what's in store, don't read. We went to all the parks, and had some "interesting" things happen...in fact something I'm pretty sure only happened to those of us at the village last week, thank GOODNESS! But it all worked out ok.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2428215



Alright, Amber....now I'm REALLY dying to hear what this is about!!!!  You're killing me here!!!   

Looking forward to hearing about the "interesting stuff"!!!


----------



## noahsketomom

Quick question for you post trippers out there.....

I might try to get a reservation for a sit down place at DHS.  Many of you know Noah's story -- on a really restrictive diet and we try to minimize the food and maximize the "experience".  That said, was looking at Sci-Fi or the 50's diner?  He will be able to order the hot dog at both places, so I guess I'm asking what's the best "experience" and food for the rest of us non-keto folks?

Anybody have any thoughts?  

THANKS!!


----------



## cajunfan

My vote is for the 50's diner, but, make sure the waitstaff know about Noah. They are know t make you eat your veggies and such...read the reviews in the restaurant thread on the main thread...it might help with your decision


----------



## livndisney

noahsketomom said:


> Quick question for you post trippers out there.....
> 
> I might try to get a reservation for a sit down place at DHS.  Many of you know Noah's story -- on a really restrictive diet and we try to minimize the food and maximize the "experience".  That said, was looking at Sci-Fi or the 50's diner?  He will be able to order the hot dog at both places, so I guess I'm asking what's the best "experience" and food for the rest of us non-keto folks?
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?
> 
> THANKS!!



With the restrictive diet, make sure you contact special diets at WDW. (Email address is in the stickys at the top of this thread)They will send you a form that you can fill out and send back to alert the staff to your needs. Mention it when you check in and also to your server.


----------



## noahsketomom

livndisney said:


> With the restrictive diet, make sure you contact special diets at WDW. (Email address is in the stickys at the top of this thread)They will send you a form that you can fill out and send back to alert the staff to your needs. Mention it when you check in and also to your server.



Thanks!  I've already spoken to a chef from DHS, which is honestly the only reason I'm even okay with a sit down meal there.  They have been sooooo helpful!!!!  Really going up and beyond what I would expect!  


Lynn -- thanks for the head's up on that one!  I'll mention it before we even sit down, then.  Funny but Noah always has to literally SCRAPE his food containers with mini spatulas to ensure he gets every last gram....so maybe it would be funny for him if the server made everybody else clean their plates for once!! 

We'll have to see.  Does anybody know off the top of their head if there's a cancel policy for ADR's that you don't need a credit card? I'm just feeling a bit anxious about sit down meals (imagine, that!!)  and wonder if it's a problem if we decide it's not worth it.  We just haven't eaten out too much in the past 8 months since Noah's been on this diet!  

Thanks, guys!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

noahsketomom said:


> Thanks!  I've already spoken to a chef from DHS, which is honestly the only reason I'm even okay with a sit down meal there.  They have been sooooo helpful!!!!  Really going up and beyond what I would expect!
> 
> 
> Lynn -- thanks for the head's up on that one!  I'll mention it before we even sit down, then.  Funny but Noah always has to literally SCRAPE his food containers with mini spatulas to ensure he gets every last gram....so maybe it would be funny for him if the server made everybody else clean their plates for once!!
> 
> We'll have to see.  Does anybody know off the top of their head if there's a cancel policy for ADR's that you don't need a credit card? I'm just feeling a bit anxious about sit down meals (imagine, that!!)  and wonder if it's a problem if we decide it's not worth it.  We just haven't eaten out too much in the past 8 months since Noah's been on this diet!
> 
> Thanks, guys!!!




From all the ADR's we've made, it doesn't look like there's really a cancellation policy if a deposit isn't required.  They only information they have is your name and phone number.  But, cancelling out of courtesy to others would make your spot available to someone else.  

I hope they can work with you so you can enjoy some sit down meals!  I think some of the experiences sound really fun!  

YOu just reminded me that I need to get on my PTR and add in our ADRs!


----------



## noahsketomom

wishin' on a star said:


> From all the ADR's we've made, it doesn't look like there's really a cancellation policy if a deposit isn't required.  They only information they have is your name and phone number.  But, cancelling out of courtesy to others would make your spot available to someone else.
> 
> I hope they can work with you so you can enjoy some sit down meals!  I think some of the experiences sound really fun!
> 
> YOu just reminded me that I need to get on my PTR and add in our ADRs!



Laura,
I guess that makes sense.  I guess I was just worried about getting down there and having to cancel, say, day of if the "eating park food" thing just isn't working.  Or if something happens and we have to modify our plans.  I still only think we'll do chef mickey's and maybe one at DHS and/or Epcot? 

I really stress too much about food issues and Noah -- I know!    But I have to remember that he USUALLY takes things in stride and knows that he's diet is his medicine.  He amazes us each day with his cooperation.


----------



## Wee Annie

First,

a great big welcome to all the new Wish trippers!  I'm not as regular a poster as some, but I try to check in every now and then.  Welcome!

And now that we're oh, three weeks away from Elke's wish trip, I thought I might BEGIN to plan....

So, first question:  what are the sleeping accomodations like at GKTW for a family of five?  Are there beds for three children?  What do you sleep a three year old in, who is accustomed to a little toddler bed with partial bed rails?  Do they have bed rails there?  Do I need to request them in advance?  

Thanks in advance for any/all assistance!


----------



## cajunfan

noahsketomom said:


> Laura,
> I guess that makes sense.  I guess I was just worried about getting down there and having to cancel, say, day of if the "eating park food" thing just isn't working.  Or if something happens and we have to modify our plans.  I still only think we'll do chef mickey's and maybe one at DHS and/or Epcot?
> 
> I really stress too much about food issues and Noah -- I know!    But I have to remember that he USUALLY takes things in stride and knows that he's diet is his medicine.  He amazes us each day with his cooperation.



Just keep WDW Dine in your cell phone and call at the time that you know you will not make it, so that they can accomadate a "walk up". Don't stress about it!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Wee Annie said:


> First,
> 
> a great big welcome to all the new Wish trippers!  I'm not as regular a poster as some, but I try to check in every now and then.  Welcome!
> 
> And now that we're oh, three weeks away from Elke's wish trip, I thought I might BEGIN to plan....
> 
> So, first question:  what are the sleeping accomodations like at GKTW for a family of five?  Are there beds for three children?  What do you sleep a three year old in, who is accustomed to a little toddler bed with partial bed rails?  Do they have bed rails there?  Do I need to request them in advance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any/all assistance!



Great question!  We don't need bed rails, but we are also a family of 5.  All of the pics I've seen show two twin beds and a king bed.  What are the options for the 3rd child?


----------



## pacrosby

Hey guys........

You are right the villas have two bedrooms, one with a king bed and one with two twins, but then there's a pull-out sofa in the LR that sleeps two.  

Don't know anything about bed rails, I suppose you could call.  Also for anyone who needs it, there's also a crib.


----------



## kellyw8863

Wee Annie said:


> First,
> 
> a great big welcome to all the new Wish trippers!  I'm not as regular a poster as some, but I try to check in every now and then.  Welcome!
> 
> And now that we're oh, three weeks away from Elke's wish trip, I thought I might BEGIN to plan....
> 
> So, first question:  what are the sleeping accomodations like at GKTW for a family of five?  Are there beds for three children?  What do you sleep a three year old in, who is accustomed to a little toddler bed with partial bed rails?  Do they have bed rails there?  Do I need to request them in advance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any/all assistance!




I think they have bed rails.  At least I hope they do, because we will need them as well.  And if I may piggy back off of your question, do they have roll-away beds there?  I'm hoping that we can put the four of us in the bedroom with the king bed (we mostly co-sleep anyway so we'd all end up there at some point) and put the girls' gradparents in the room with the twin beds.  But a roll-away bed would make things more comfortable in case one of us ends up getting the boot out of the big bed.

And my other question for all you seasoned GKTW folks has to do with the shampoo/conditioner and sunscreen that GKTW says is provided.  Brands?  I'm wondering if we should bring our own, plan on using what's there, or buying at WalMart there and then just tossing what we don't use.  What have you all done that has worked for you?


----------



## pacrosby

Hey Kelly,

I don't recall any roll-away beds.  Unless there's one stuffed in a closet or there's the opportunity to have one delivered.  I think that might be cause for a phone call.

The shampoo and stuff?  I can't tell you brands.  I'm not at all picky about that kind of stuff.  At home I just buy what's on sale   If you've got a brand you really like  (or sensitivities) maybe fill some smaller containers to take along with you, or purchase them in sample sizes.  It's nice that Walmart is there 'just in case' but my feeling is the less you 'have' to go for the better   IYKWIM


Laughing about the co-sleeping.  My kids are too big to fit in our bed anymore (well, no more than one at a time anyway).  Now they just bring in their sleeping bags and find a spot on the floor


----------



## kellyw8863

pacrosby said:


> Hey Kelly,
> 
> I don't recall any roll-away beds.  Unless there's one stuffed in a closet or there's the opportunity to have one delivered.  I think that might be cause for a phone call.
> 
> The shampoo and stuff?  I can't tell you brands.  I'm not at all picky about that kind of stuff.  At home I just buy what's on sale   If you've got a brand you really like  (or sensitivities) maybe fill some smaller containers to take along with you, or purchase them in sample sizes.  My feeling is the less you 'have' to go to Walmart for the better.  It's nice that's it's there 'just in case' but the less you 'have' to get the better  IYKWIM
> 
> 
> Laughing about the co-sleeping.  My kids are too big to fit in our bed anymore (well, no more than one at a time anyway).  Now they just bring in their sleeping bags and find a spot on the floor



Thanks, Pamela.  I think I'll just bring our usual stuff.  I have a feeling I'm making this much more complicated than it really is.  As for cosleeping, we never planned on it - it sort of evolved.  Maya figured out how to make it into our bed without waking us up, and Ali will not sleep by herself.  So if any of us want to get any sleep, we play musical beds.  I just keep reminding myself, this too shall pass.


----------



## alaskanabbott

there is a King size bedroom with a TV and a crib in the closet, and extra linens. The bathroom is in the hall and has a bathtub with shower, sink and toilet. In the "kids" bedroom is the master bath with two sinks a HUGE shower and a jacuzzi tub, plus two twin beds. In that closet is an extra roll-away bed that my daughter(5) slept on just fine. We put three beds in the kids room, the two already there plus the rollaway. There is extra sheets, blankets and pillows in that closet. There isn't enough room in the master bedroom for the roll away, but I think you could squeeze the crib in there. The living room hide-a-bed is all made up with linens and ready for sleep too. We had 8 of us, hubby, me and our 6 kids, so they gave us both sides of the villa. I'm not sure what the magic number of people is to have that happen. 
The shampoo is little bottles of Pantene, the soap was Irish Spring and the toothpaste Crest. I think the sunscreen is Panama Jack. In one room was 15 SPF and the other room it was 30 SPF. The coffee is Folgers. You can replenish the sunscreen, soap, laundry detergent (Tide), coffee and shampoo as much as you need. The Ice Cream Palace has half and half for your coffee and more sugar. I have pictures of the villa if you want to PM me. I just don't want to ruin the surprise if people don't want to know how the villa looks.
I hope this helps.


----------



## kellyw8863

alaskanabbott said:


> there is a King size bedroom with a TV and a crib in the closet, and extra linens. The bathroom is in the hall and has a bathtub with shower, sink and toilet. In the "kids" bedroom is the master bath with two sinks a HUGE shower and a jacuzzi tub, plus two twin beds. In that closet is an extra roll-away bed that my daughter(5) slept on just fine. We put three beds in the kids room, the two already there plus the rollaway. There is extra sheets, blankets and pillows in that closet. Thee isn't enough room in the master bedroom for the roll away, but I think you could squeeze the crib in there. The living room hide-a-bed is all made up with linens and ready for sleep too. We had 8 of us, hubby, me and our 6 kids, so they gave us both sides of the villa. I'm not sure what the magic number of people is to have that happen.
> The shampoo is little bottles of Pantene, the soap was Irish Spring and the toothpaste Crest. I think the sunscreen is Panama Jack. In one room was 15SPF and the other room it was 30SPF. The coffee is Folgers. You can replenish the sunscreen, soap, laundry detergent (Tide), coffee and shampoo as much as you need. The Ice Cream Palace has half and half for your coffee and more sugar. I have pictures of the villa if you want me to PM me. I just don't want to ruin the surprise if people don't want to know how the villa looks.
> I hope this helps.



Wow!  Thank you so much!  I also wanted to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying your trip report.  We also are looking forward to a week of "yes."


----------



## alaskanabbott

kellyw8863 said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much!  I also wanted to say that I'm thoroughly enjoying your trip report.  We also are looking forward to a week of "yes."



YAY! I'm glad you like it. It's so much fun to document all the fun we had. If photo bucket will co-operate I'll have another post up today.


----------



## The Lurker

I believe Proctor and Gamble donates all the soap products used in the villas.  I might have the wrong company but the important word is donates.  That means the exact products depends on donations and could vary from week to week. 

Katie


----------



## yinyanggirls

I'm picky about sunscreen for the kids so I'm bringing some as well as a few other things. I remember reading about the roll away beds, because I'm going to use that to sandwich between the twins. Phoebe is used to a double and she flops around (sleeps bent over pillows I put next to her). I'm sure our family of four can figure something out.


----------



## tinytreasures

here is Jason in the roll-away


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Jason looks so cozy in the roll away! What a great pic of his tuck in.


----------



## wishin' on a star

tinytreasures said:


> here is Jason in the roll-away



cute pic!  Thanks for the info on the beds.  I think we'll be able to manage fine for our three kids.  John ends up in our bed every night.  But we only have a queen bed at home, so it will seem like luxury having him in a king size bed with us!


----------



## tinytreasures

the bed was in the bedroom next to the king bed as you can see there was more then enough room


----------



## maroo

kdzbear said:


> I am excited for all of the new Wish families too! Maroo, could you mark Tyler's report as finished so that newcomers know it is complete! Thank you!



certainly!


----------



## pouty_tink

While we are waiting to get together with our wish grantor to finalize dates, I was wondering (and sorry if its been covered somewhere I missed) if anyone can give me an idea of the villa at GKTW. Like bedroom/bathroom wise and types of beds. We are trying to decide if my parents and us (4 adults, 3yr old & 14month old) will be crammed or comfortable all together. And I am reading right when I read that my parents could stay with us even though they are not included in the wish? Understanding that any and all park tickets and such are on their own dime. They have no problem with it, but is anything required from them then if they choose to room with us during our stay? And another question about the food at GKTW, is all of the food sponsored by Boston Market?


----------



## Bill_Lin

Hello Everyone (Hey Maroo!).

I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.

Our Wish Trip was 2 1/2 years ago.  Since that time, our little Sugar Baby has been declared officially in remission (6 years cancer free now) thank God!

To celebrate, we are going on a follow up trip to Disneyland Resort.  We had hoped to tie this in with our World Passport, but this was not possible.   Tonight, I booked our stay at the Disneyland Hotel with 5-day park hoppers, a character breakfast in the hotel, early magic in Fantasyland and Toon Town early madness.  Did I mention that I love Disney.

We will stop by Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom so Lin can see a real elephant show.

Bless you all!

Bill


----------



## kellyw8863

pouty_tink said:


> While we are waiting to get together with our wish grantor to finalize dates, I was wondering (and sorry if its been covered somewhere I missed) if anyone can give me an idea of the villa at GKTW. Like bedroom/bathroom wise and types of beds. We are trying to decide if my parents and us (4 adults, 3yr old & 14month old) will be crammed or comfortable all together. And I am reading right when I read that my parents could stay with us even though they are not included in the wish? Understanding that any and all park tickets and such are on their own dime. They have no problem with it, but is anything required from them then if they choose to room with us during our stay? And another question about the food at GKTW, is all of the food sponsored by Boston Market?



We were told that while it is not MAW policy to include grandparents and other immediate family members living outside the wish trippers home, it is GKTW's policy to make these allowances.  So Ali's grandparents, even though they are not included through MAW, are included through GKTW.  We were told that they will need to pay for their own park tickets, etc., but that their lodging and meals at GKTW would be covered.  Does that make sense?  

We are also planning on 6 people in a villa - 4 adults and 2 children.  We plan on putting the grandparents in the room with the king bed, and then we will push the two twin beds together to make another king and also utilize the rollaway bed (thank you, btw, for posting pics!).  One or both girls usually ends up sleeping with us anyway, so that makes more sense for us rather than putting people out on the pull-out couch.

HTH!


----------



## balloondoggle

Hi all!

Just got MAW/GKTW dates of 5-11 Sept 10, so thought it was about time to get active here.

I find that following a TR is difficult in a forum-style format, so I will be documenting our plans and activities at balloondoggle.blogspot.com should you want to follow along.

I am writing the blog/TR mostly for family and they all know the cast and plot so if you are interested in following along, some intros will make things easier:
The kids are Kayla, 11; Jason, 7; Emily, 5.  For alleged grown-ups, there's me (Rob) and Mom (Gina).  Kayla is the Wish Tripper.  She has CP/Epilepsy and is pretty much non-verbal or anything else.  I'll leave out the details as other CP parents already are familiar and the rest of you have your own worries.

We first tried to get a meet & greet with a musician, but they just couldn't make it happen.  The guy spends a lot of time on the road, so I can understand.  When it became clear that wouldn't happen we went with WDW.  Now we are planning the trip and I've read all the FAQ's, several TR/PTR threads and random selections from elsewhere on DISboards.

One question I have not seen addressed here concerns GKTW:  Friends of ours are past trippers.  They lost thier daughter 2 years ago.  They have asked that when we get there, we try to find and photograph thier daughter's star.  Does anyone know if there is a pattern, organizational structure or "map" of where a given child's star goes on that massive ceiling?  I would break my neck trying to find it.

Thanks to everyone for the great info I've found here.  It's relieved _some_ of the anxiety of traveling with a medically fragile kid.


----------



## Mtopher4

Welcome Newbies  Looking forward to reading your trip reports 

Congrats Bill Lin.. That's awesome 6 years cancer free


----------



## The Lurker

How you find the start depends upon when the child was at the village.  If the visit was within the last few years, the family should have been given a "passport".  If they have this, the location of the star is on the passport and they can take it to the Castle and a volunteer will help then find it.  If they don't have the passport, then they need to start at the House of Hearts.  There they can look up the child's name and get the information that would have been on the passport or at least the month and year of the visit.  However, if it was a long time ago - it becomes a bit trickier.  At the castle is a big board - looks a bit like a tray that has a map of the ceiling and where starts were placed and when. but the star fairy in the past occasionally got "creative".  Also when you look up, there are yellow stars that give the month and year of the row which can help.  More recently, they have a rather tempermental camera that can be used for close ups to find the star.  I have not volunteered there for several months, so I don't know the status of the camera.  Once you have the month and year, go in and ask an angel volunteer to help.  Believe me, they want to help.  It is big thrill, not just for the family, but also the angel volunteer to locate the star.  If all fails, entertainment can be called and someone will bring a big ladder...We can almost always find the star.  In fact, if there is a problem, they will tell you to go enjoy the village and someone will locate the star.  Sometimes if you look up, you will see a piece of paper on the ceiling.  That means that someone from entertainment has found a difficult to locate star and has marked it for the family.  If you have a photo - check it to see what the name looks like.

True story - when they first started putting up stars, it never occurred to anyone the family would return, so no one kept tract of the location.  After the first family came searching, and it took hours, they began to be more careful and instructed the star fairy to put them in identified rows.  One of the people in entertainment has been working on getting a true map. And now, the locations are kept on a computer, so sometimes it is quite easy to find the star.  The earlier it was put up the harder it is - but we won't give up.  By the way, there are now over 85,000 stars.

Katie


----------



## twinmum

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello Everyone (Hey Maroo!).
> 
> I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.
> 
> Our Wish Trip was 2 1/2 years ago.  Since that time, our little Sugar Baby has been declared officially in remission (6 years cancer free now) thank God!
> 
> To celebrate, we are going on a follow up trip to Disneyland Resort.  We had hoped to tie this in with our World Passport, but this was not possible.   Tonight, I booked our stay at the Disneyland Hotel with 5-day park hoppers, a character breakfast in the hotel, early magic in Fantasyland and Toon Town early madness.  Did I mention that I love Disney.
> 
> We will stop by Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom so Lin can see a real elephant show.
> 
> Bless you all!
> 
> Bill





Hello Bill!  It's so good to see you here again.  I mostly lurk, largely because the frequent posters here have more recent info.  This is still such a wonderfully supportive thread.  We have Maroo to thank for being our continuity.  BLESS YOU MAROO!

I am so pleased to know that your daughter continues to be cancer free!!!

Prior to Mark's Wish Trip to WDW, we had a trip to Disneyland, so if we can help in any way, please let me know.  We loved how compact everything was.  Still our boys are HUGE Epcot fans, and there were somethings(i.e. Test Track) they really missed.

Best wishes,
Alison


----------



## twinmum

(as described by a previous poster)

Over 85,000 stars on the ceiling at the Castle of Hearts at GKTW...over 85,000 wishes granted...over 85,000 families touched by the magic of Give Kids the World.  

And how many families have been supported here on the Wish Trippers thread?  How many Big Gives?

We are so blessed.  I am mostly a lurker here, for our son's Wish Trip was in late 2008 and there is much more recent info being provided...but I return to remember, to feel supported, to know that there are other parents just like me, and other Wish Kids just as courageous and strong as our Mark.

Alison


----------



## yinyanggirls

Bill_Lin said:


> I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.
> l



Just read your whole TR! What a great trip! Congrats on Lysi being officially cancer free! 



balloondoggle said:


> Just got MAW/GKTW dates of 5-11 Sept 10, so thought it was about time to get active here.
> 
> I find that following a TR is difficult in a forum-style format, so I will be documenting our plans and activities at balloondoggle.blogspot.com should you want to follow along.



I'll check it out if you promise to come over here and let us know when you post something new. And we LOVE pics. 



The Lurker said:


> True story - when they first started putting up stars, it never occurred to anyone the family would return, so no one kept tract of the location.  After the first family came searching, and it took hours, they began to be more careful and instructed the star fairy to put them in identified rows.  One of the people in entertainment has been working on getting a true map. And now, the locations are kept on a computer, so sometimes it is quite easy to find the star.  The earlier it was put up the harder it is - but we won't give up.  By the way, there are now over 85,000 stars.



Wow! What a job!


----------



## balloondoggle

The Lurker said:


> How you find the start depends upon when the child was at the village.  If the visit was within the last few years, the family should have been given a "passport".  If they have this, the location of the star is on the passport and they can take it to the Castle and a volunteer will help then find it.  If they don't have the passport, then they need to start at the House of Hearts.  There they can look up the child's name and get the information that would have been on the passport or at least the month and year of the visit.  However, if it was a long time ago - it becomes a bit trickier.  At the castle is a big board - looks a bit like a tray that has a map of the ceiling and where starts were placed and when. but the star fairy in the past occasionally got "creative".  Also when you look up, there are yellow stars that give the month and year of the row which can help.  More recently, they have a rather tempermental camera that can be used for close ups to find the star.  I have not volunteered there for several months, so I don't know the status of the camera.  Once you have the month and year, go in and ask an angel volunteer to help.  Believe me, they want to help.  It is big thrill, not just for the family, but also the angel volunteer to locate the star.  If all fails, entertainment can be called and someone will bring a big ladder...We can almost always find the star.  In fact, if there is a problem, they will tell you to go enjoy the village and someone will locate the star.  Sometimes if you look up, you will see a piece of paper on the ceiling.  That means that someone from entertainment has found a difficult to locate star and has marked it for the family.  If you have a photo - check it to see what the name looks like.
> 
> True story - when they first started putting up stars, it never occurred to anyone the family would return, so no one kept tract of the location.  After the first family came searching, and it took hours, they began to be more careful and instructed the star fairy to put them in identified rows.  One of the people in entertainment has been working on getting a true map. And now, the locations are kept on a computer, so sometimes it is quite easy to find the star.  The earlier it was put up the harder it is - but we won't give up.  By the way, there are now over 85,000 stars.
> 
> Katie



Thanks, that's exactly the kind of info I needed - and an organizational structure I hoped for!


----------



## balloondoggle

yinyanggirls said:


> I'll check it out if you promise to come over here and let us know when you post something new. And we LOVE pics.



Will do!  I expect to take many photos, but will try to refrain from appearing to be the resident cyclops.  I'm not one to live life through the viewfinder, which drives my wife nuts because it means there are relatively few pictures of her!


----------



## wishin' on a star

twinmum said:


> (as described by a previous poster)
> 
> Over 85,000 stars on the ceiling at the Castle of Hearts at GKTW...over 85,000 wishes granted...over 85,000 families touched by the magic of Give Kids the World.
> 
> And how many families have been supported here on the Wish Trippers thread?  How many Big Gives?
> 
> We are so blessed.  I am mostly a lurker here, for our son's Wish Trip was in late 2008 and there is much more recent info being provided...but I return to remember, to feel supported, to know that there are other parents just like me, and other Wish Kids just as courageous and strong as our Mark.
> 
> Alison




Wow...85,000.  I cannot wait to see this!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello Everyone (Hey Maroo!).
> 
> I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.
> 
> Our Wish Trip was 2 1/2 years ago.  Since that time, our little Sugar Baby has been declared officially in remission (6 years cancer free now) thank God!
> 
> To celebrate, we are going on a follow up trip to Disneyland Resort.  We had hoped to tie this in with our World Passport, but this was not possible.   Tonight, I booked our stay at the Disneyland Hotel with 5-day park hoppers, a character breakfast in the hotel, early magic in Fantasyland and Toon Town early madness.  Did I mention that I love Disney.
> 
> We will stop by Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom so Lin can see a real elephant show.
> 
> Bless you all!
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill!  Wow...congrats on 6 years cancer free.   I hope your trip to Disneyland is magical.  What a way to celebrate.  

I've read some of your links from the first page, and they really help to give us newbies a ton of information.  Thanks for being an "original" wish tripper, and making this great place for all of us to share the joys of our wish trips.


----------



## maroo

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello Everyone (Hey Maroo!).
> 
> I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.
> 
> Our Wish Trip was 2 1/2 years ago.  Since that time, our little Sugar Baby has been declared officially in remission (6 years cancer free now) thank God!
> 
> To celebrate, we are going on a follow up trip to Disneyland Resort.  We had hoped to tie this in with our World Passport, but this was not possible.   Tonight, I booked our stay at the Disneyland Hotel with 5-day park hoppers, a character breakfast in the hotel, early magic in Fantasyland and Toon Town early madness.  Did I mention that I love Disney.
> 
> We will stop by Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom so Lin can see a real elephant show.
> 
> Bless you all!
> 
> Bill



Hello, Bill! 

I am so glad to hear that you guys are doing so well and that you get to go to Disneyland!!  

I love Disney, too.  



pouty_tink said:


> While we are waiting to get together with our wish grantor to finalize dates, I was wondering (and sorry if its been covered somewhere I missed) if anyone can give me an idea of the villa at GKTW. Like bedroom/bathroom wise and types of beds. We are trying to decide if my parents and us (4 adults, 3yr old & 14month old) will be crammed or comfortable all together. And I am reading right when I read that my parents could stay with us even though they are not included in the wish? Understanding that any and all park tickets and such are on their own dime. They have no problem with it, but is anything required from them then if they choose to room with us during our stay? And another question about the food at GKTW, is all of the food sponsored by Boston Market?



Looks like this was answered - and the previous poster was right!   Basically it is something that GKTW allows - not really something that is done through the MAW offices (as far as we know).

And the food at Katie's Kitchen is Boston Market, but I believe the cafeteria at GKTW is still Picadilly?  Is that right?  Can anyone confirm that?

ETA:  NOPE:  It is Perkins!! 



balloondoggle said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just got MAW/GKTW dates of 5-11 Sept 10, so thought it was about time to get active here.
> 
> I find that following a TR is difficult in a forum-style format, so I will be documenting our plans and activities at balloondoggle.blogspot.com should you want to follow along.
> 
> I am writing the blog/TR mostly for family and they all know the cast and plot so if you are interested in following along, some intros will make things easier:
> The kids are Kayla, 11; Jason, 7; Emily, 5.  For alleged grown-ups, there's me (Rob) and Mom (Gina).  Kayla is the Wish Tripper.  She has CP/Epilepsy and is pretty much non-verbal or anything else.  I'll leave out the details as other CP parents already are familiar and the rest of you have your own worries.
> 
> We first tried to get a meet & greet with a musician, but they just couldn't make it happen.  The guy spends a lot of time on the road, so I can understand.  When it became clear that wouldn't happen we went with WDW.  Now we are planning the trip and I've read all the FAQ's, several TR/PTR threads and random selections from elsewhere on DISboards.
> 
> One question I have not seen addressed here concerns GKTW:  Friends of ours are past trippers.  They lost thier daughter 2 years ago.  They have asked that when we get there, we try to find and photograph thier daughter's star.  Does anyone know if there is a pattern, organizational structure or "map" of where a given child's star goes on that massive ceiling?  I would break my neck trying to find it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the great info I've found here.  It's relieved _some_ of the anxiety of traveling with a medically fragile kid.



You guys are going to have an awesome time!! 

I will actually be there during your dates!  Maybe we will run into each other! 

Glad you found us and please update us here every now and then and remind us to keep checking your blog!   I love wish trips - on blogs or here!  



The Lurker said:


> How you find the start depends upon when the child was at the village.  If the visit was within the last few years, the family should have been given a "passport".  If they have this, the location of the star is on the passport and they can take it to the Castle and a volunteer will help then find it.  If they don't have the passport, then they need to start at the House of Hearts.  There they can look up the child's name and get the information that would have been on the passport or at least the month and year of the visit.  However, if it was a long time ago - it becomes a bit trickier.  At the castle is a big board - looks a bit like a tray that has a map of the ceiling and where starts were placed and when. but the star fairy in the past occasionally got "creative".  Also when you look up, there are yellow stars that give the month and year of the row which can help.  More recently, they have a rather tempermental camera that can be used for close ups to find the star.  I have not volunteered there for several months, so I don't know the status of the camera.  Once you have the month and year, go in and ask an angel volunteer to help.  Believe me, they want to help.  It is big thrill, not just for the family, but also the angel volunteer to locate the star.  If all fails, entertainment can be called and someone will bring a big ladder...We can almost always find the star.  In fact, if there is a problem, they will tell you to go enjoy the village and someone will locate the star.  Sometimes if you look up, you will see a piece of paper on the ceiling.  That means that someone from entertainment has found a difficult to locate star and has marked it for the family.  If you have a photo - check it to see what the name looks like.
> 
> True story - when they first started putting up stars, it never occurred to anyone the family would return, so no one kept tract of the location.  After the first family came searching, and it took hours, they began to be more careful and instructed the star fairy to put them in identified rows.  One of the people in entertainment has been working on getting a true map. And now, the locations are kept on a computer, so sometimes it is quite easy to find the star.  The earlier it was put up the harder it is - but we won't give up.  By the way, there are now over 85,000 stars.
> 
> Katie




Thank you so much, Katie!  And thank you for volunteering!!!  



twinmum said:


> Hello Bill!  It's so good to see you here again.  I mostly lurk, largely because the frequent posters here have more recent info.  This is still such a wonderfully supportive thread.  We have Maroo to thank for being our continuity.  BLESS YOU MAROO!
> 
> I am so pleased to know that your daughter continues to be cancer free!!!
> 
> Prior to Mark's Wish Trip to WDW, we had a trip to Disneyland, so if we can help in any way, please let me know.  We loved how compact everything was.  Still our boys are HUGE Epcot fans, and there were somethings(i.e. Test Track) they really missed.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Alison



  It really isn't just me!  There are lots of folks behind the scenes that are doing some amazing things for these families!


----------



## alaskanabbott

I think Gingerbread House is PERKINS


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> I think Gingerbread House is PERKINS



YES!

It is!  I had forgotten.   

Perkins is correct!


----------



## jen-y

Sorry I have not been on in a while.  Nicholas is in Delayed Intensification, so I have been extra busy with that and he had to get blood transfusions yesterday.  I am going to try and post some pictures on my pre trip report, but I am computer challenged,  so I have had a hard time.
We are waiting for verification from Make a Wish on our trip dates.  I requested on or around September 20th becuase some friends and family will be there then, staying at the beach club (with my friends vacation club points).
We are also extending the trip a few days and going to the Nickelodeon water park hotel and Universal Studios.  We are Harry Potter fans, so I can't wait to see that there.


----------



## Wee Annie

Jen-y,

glad to hear from you.  Hang in there -- Delayed Intensification is really, really hard.  I would just cross each day off, one at a time, until we got to the end.  Glad you have a trip to think about!  Sounds like a great plan to extend so that you can see Harry Potter!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Bill_Lin said:


> Hello Everyone (Hey Maroo!).
> 
> I am one of the originals from the original wish trippers' thread.  I am a true believer in Give Kids the World and all things Wish Trippy.
> 
> Our Wish Trip was 2 1/2 years ago.  Since that time, our little Sugar Baby has been declared officially in remission (6 years cancer free now) thank God!
> 
> To celebrate, we are going on a follow up trip to Disneyland Resort.  We had hoped to tie this in with our World Passport, but this was not possible.   Tonight, I booked our stay at the Disneyland Hotel with 5-day park hoppers, a character breakfast in the hotel, early magic in Fantasyland and Toon Town early madness.  Did I mention that I love Disney.
> 
> We will stop by Six Flag's Discovery Kingdom so Lin can see a real elephant show.
> 
> Bless you all!
> 
> Bill



That is wonderful news!! What a perfect way to celebrate. 



balloondoggle said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just got MAW/GKTW dates of 5-11 Sept 10, so thought it was about time to get active here.
> 
> I find that following a TR is difficult in a forum-style format, so I will be documenting our plans and activities at balloondoggle.blogspot.com should you want to follow along.
> 
> I am writing the blog/TR mostly for family and they all know the cast and plot so if you are interested in following along, some intros will make things easier:
> The kids are Kayla, 11; Jason, 7; Emily, 5.  For alleged grown-ups, there's me (Rob) and Mom (Gina).  Kayla is the Wish Tripper.  She has CP/Epilepsy and is pretty much non-verbal or anything else.  I'll leave out the details as other CP parents already are familiar and the rest of you have your own worries.
> 
> We first tried to get a meet & greet with a musician, but they just couldn't make it happen.  The guy spends a lot of time on the road, so I can understand.  When it became clear that wouldn't happen we went with WDW.  Now we are planning the trip and I've read all the FAQ's, several TR/PTR threads and random selections from elsewhere on DISboards.
> 
> One question I have not seen addressed here concerns GKTW:  Friends of ours are past trippers.  They lost thier daughter 2 years ago.  They have asked that when we get there, we try to find and photograph thier daughter's star.  Does anyone know if there is a pattern, organizational structure or "map" of where a given child's star goes on that massive ceiling?  I would break my neck trying to find it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the great info I've found here.  It's relieved _some_ of the anxiety of traveling with a medically fragile kid.



Hi welcome to the Wish Trippers thread I am going to try to find a friend of our's star as well. She has asked us to take pictures of it and I was a little worried about finding her star. Her mom said if we let them know the day before they can find it for us for the next day. They went a few years ago.



jen-y said:


> Sorry I have not been on in a while.  Nicholas is in Delayed Intensification, so I have been extra busy with that and he had to get blood transfusions yesterday.  I am going to try and post some pictures on my pre trip report, but I am computer challenged,  so I have had a hard time.
> We are waiting for verification from Make a Wish on our trip dates.  I requested on or around September 20th becuase some friends and family will be there then, staying at the beach club (with my friends vacation club points).
> We are also extending the trip a few days and going to the Nickelodeon water park hotel and Universal Studios.  We are Harry Potter fans, so I can't wait to see that there.



I hope you get the dates you chose. That sounds like a great trip. We are excited to go to the Harry Pottor theme park as well. Our daughter is a huge Harry Potter fan and this has really helped her to feel "included" in Ty's Wish trip to know that she will get to go. It will open a month before we arrive


----------



## LindaBabe

There is a map to the stars and a volunteer will help you find it if you give them the info.  Believe me, you *would* break your neck if you had to look up and find it that way ;-)


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Deleted mine


----------



## maroo

Hey guys...

Just wanted you guys to be aware that Mya is not doing well.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris

You can check there for updates (and please leave her a message - they are so encouraging to her).

It looks like Mya is about to earn her angel wings.    She is in a lot of pain.


----------



## tinkermomofjamie

Hi all...

My name is Connie and I am new here. I would like to tell a little about myself and Jamie...

Jamie is my 10 year old little cousin. She has been raised by my grandparents since the day she came home from the hospital (her mother was and is still a drug addict.) She was born with many problems, one of which is her kidney. She had a kidney transplant in 2005 and is doing MUCH better!!  on July 28,2009 my grandparents were on the way home from her renal appointment at Texas Childrens Hospital, when a man rear-endedtheir car 2 times because of road rage. My grandfather got out of the car and went to the man's truck and was arguing with the guy. The man drove away and dragged my grandfather on the highway. He was taken to the hospital and later died. Jamie witnessed all of this! In November, she was taken from my grandmother and placed with the pastor and his wife because she didn't want to change schools. The pastor's wife decided Jamie was too much for her to handle and wanted her gone! Jamie then came to live with me.   I just love her to pieces and am so glad she is with me.

We found out a few weeks ago that she is going to have a wish thru Make-A-Wish. She really wants to go to WDW, but has to give them 2 different wishes. I was hoping to get some suggestions and see if there is any way to guarantee her real wish of going to WDW.  Any help and/or suggestions would be GREAT!!

Thank you all in advance for your help. I am looking forward to anyone's suggestions.

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## pacrosby

Hi Corinne and welcome to you!!!!  

What can I say about the circumstances of your cousin's situation.  How sad.  Yet how wonderful that you have been able to jump in and be her guardian angel   I'm sure she feels as blessed to have you as you do to have her.  

Congrats on being approved for a wish.  MAW is such a wonderful organization.  They do such incredible things.

Regarding your question, we were told the same thing BUT my son really didn't have another wish so that's what we told them.  I think that they ask for more than one because some wishes are not be able to be be granted thus they need a back-up.   But a wish to go to WDW?  That's an easy one.  If Jamie really doesn't have any other wish I'd just recommend that you tell them that.  I'd be really surprised if they tried to push you to come up with something that really wasn't a 'wish' at all (and if they did you could always say 1st wish is to go see Mickey and the 2nd is to go see Minnie )





tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hi all...
> 
> My name is Connie and I am new here. I would like to tell a little about myself and Jamie...
> 
> Jamie is my 10 year old little cousin. She has been raised by my grandparents since the day she came home from the hospital (her mother was and is still a drug addict.) She was born with many problems, one of which is her kidney. She had a kidney transplant in 2005 and is doing MUCH better!!  on July 28,2009 my grandparents were on the way home from her renal appointment at Texas Childrens Hospital, when a man rear-endedtheir car 2 times because of road rage. My grandfather got out of the car and went to the man's truck and was arguing with the guy. The man drove away and dragged my grandfather on the highway. He was taken to the hospital and later died. Jamie witnessed all of this! In November, she was taken from my grandmother and placed with the pastor and his wife because she didn't want to change schools. The pastor's wife decided Jamie was too much for her to handle and wanted her gone! Jamie then came to live with me.   I just love her to pieces and am so glad she is with me.
> 
> We found out a few weeks ago that she is going to have a wish thru Make-A-Wish. She really wants to go to WDW, but has to give them 2 different wishes. I was hoping to get some suggestions and see if there is any way to guarantee her real wish of going to WDW.  Any help and/or suggestions would be GREAT!!
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your help. I am looking forward to anyone's suggestions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hi all...
> 
> My name is Connie and I am new here. I would like to tell a little about myself and Jamie...
> 
> Jamie is my 10 year old little cousin. She has been raised by my grandparents since the day she came home from the hospital (her mother was and is still a drug addict.) She was born with many problems, one of which is her kidney. She had a kidney transplant in 2005 and is doing MUCH better!!  on July 28,2009 my grandparents were on the way home from her renal appointment at Texas Childrens Hospital, when a man rear-endedtheir car 2 times because of road rage. My grandfather got out of the car and went to the man's truck and was arguing with the guy. The man drove away and dragged my grandfather on the highway. He was taken to the hospital and later died. Jamie witnessed all of this! In November, she was taken from my grandmother and placed with the pastor and his wife because she didn't want to change schools. The pastor's wife decided Jamie was too much for her to handle and wanted her gone! Jamie then came to live with me.   I just love her to pieces and am so glad she is with me.
> 
> We found out a few weeks ago that she is going to have a wish thru Make-A-Wish. She really wants to go to WDW, but has to give them 2 different wishes. I was hoping to get some suggestions and see if there is any way to guarantee her real wish of going to WDW.  Any help and/or suggestions would be GREAT!!
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your help. I am looking forward to anyone's suggestions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!!



Hi Connie, and 
I am pretty  new here too, but I thought I would share our experience with Make a Wish.  My daughter's first wish was also to visit Disney World, but they did say they needed a second wish "just in case".  I'm guessing that having two possibilities is standard for all wishes, and most cases they will grant the first wish.  It seems to me that a wish for Disney is one of the easiest for them to grant because of Give Kids the World and the fact that WDW, US/IOA, and Seaworld are already on board with the whole wish thing and know how to make it special for MAW kids.  

We are going in May, and we're so excited.  YOu will find LOTS of great advice and support here, so stick around and share Jamie's wish story!  When will the wish granters come?


----------



## balloondoggle

wishin' on a star said:


> I'm guessing that having two possibilities is standard for all wishes, and most cases they will grant the first wish.



This is most likely the reason.  WDW was actually Kayla's second wish, as they were unable to set up the first choice after 2 years.  It happens sometimes, so having a Plan B is a good idea.


----------



## that's nice

I know there are quite a few new families that have joined in the last few days... Just wanted to say WELCOME!!!!! If any of you have any questions ask away. You have found the friendliest thread on the DIS Boards!  Any dad's out there don't forget to check out the DIS Dad's thread as well HERE

I have also taken the liberty of 'borrowing' (AKA stealing) a great write up of 'How to Multi-quote' that was posted on the DIS Dad's thread by FreezinRafiki (Barry). Original post HERE

Notice how the button turns orange when you click it.  







Once you click all of the posts you want to multiquote, then you click Post Reply.  Your screen should look like this then:






You can type your responses where I've shown in red.  I also use the "Preview Post" button that is right next to the "Submit Reply".  It will show you what your post will look like without actually posting it.  You can then go back and make changes if something is wrong.


----------



## balloondoggle

Is there a glossary somewhere?  I get the common 'net-wide acronyms, but some of the Disney specific ones are indecipherable.  I'm starting to feel like some of these things were written by Robin Williams' character in "Good Morning, Vietnam!"

"The VIP's ETA is on the QT so the FOB won't be FUBAR!"


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

balloondoggle said:


> Is there a glossary somewhere?  I get the common 'net-wide acronyms, but some of the Disney specific ones are indecipherable.  I'm starting to feel like some of these things were written by Robin Williams' character in "Good Morning, Vietnam!"
> 
> "The VIP's ETA is on the QT so the FOB won't be FUBAR!"



There is a great list here!! If you need any specific ones just ask away! Hope this helps! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Welcome Connie and Jamie! 

That's Nice-Sorry I don't remember your name Thank you for posting the multiquote steps. I deleted mine since yours is much easier


----------



## balloondoggle

VroomVroomLightning said:


> There is a great list here!! If you need any specific ones just ask away! Hope this helps!



Whoa, that's a lot of acronyms.  I didn't see that many in the Army, fer cryin' out loud.

Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.  *bookmarked*


----------



## cajunfan

*Please pray for Mya and her mom Shardai...see latest update on her caring bridge site. *




maroo said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Just wanted you guys to be aware that Mya is not doing well.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/myaroseharris
> 
> You can check there for updates (and please leave her a message - they are so encouraging to her).
> 
> It looks like Mya is about to earn her angel wings.    She is in a lot of pain.


----------



## livndisney

cajunfan said:


> *Please pray for Mya and her mom Shardai...see latest update on her caring bridge site. *



I was just coming to post this. Please remember them both in your prayers.


----------



## yinyanggirls

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hi all...
> 
> My name is Connie and I am new here. I would like to tell a little about myself and Jamie...



Hi Connie! Welcome to you and Jamie! If you can talk to Jamie about some ideas of what would "also" be fun, not instead of WDW. But like everyone else has said, a trip to WDW is a very common wish and one that they seem to have grown capable of handling easily. I would be shocked if they told her it couldn't be done. They may not be able to work with your first choice of dates, but if you can supply them with several options, I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## yinyanggirls

balloondoggle said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of acronyms.  I didn't see that many in the Army, fer cryin' out loud.
> 
> Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.  *bookmarked*



At least we don't use military time.


----------



## balloondoggle

yinyanggirls said:


> At least we don't use military time.



Don't worry, I'll bring you around to it.  Date format too!

Posted 1452 3APR10


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

balloondoggle said:


> Don't worry, I'll bring you around to it.  Date format too!
> 
> Posted 1452 3APR10



I don't want to put it on here but I just noticed you live in the same city as I do!! Hi neighbor!


----------



## yinyanggirls

balloondoggle said:


> Don't worry, I'll bring you around to it.  Date format too!
> 
> Posted 1452 3APR10



My husband already trips me up when he's giving me directions....would you understand what KP63 means?


----------



## kellyw8863

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it, and happy Sunday to those who don't!


----------



## maroo

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hi all...
> 
> My name is Connie and I am new here. I would like to tell a little about myself and Jamie...
> 
> Jamie is my 10 year old little cousin. She has been raised by my grandparents since the day she came home from the hospital (her mother was and is still a drug addict.) She was born with many problems, one of which is her kidney. She had a kidney transplant in 2005 and is doing MUCH better!!  on July 28,2009 my grandparents were on the way home from her renal appointment at Texas Childrens Hospital, when a man rear-endedtheir car 2 times because of road rage. My grandfather got out of the car and went to the man's truck and was arguing with the guy. The man drove away and dragged my grandfather on the highway. He was taken to the hospital and later died. Jamie witnessed all of this! In November, she was taken from my grandmother and placed with the pastor and his wife because she didn't want to change schools. The pastor's wife decided Jamie was too much for her to handle and wanted her gone! Jamie then came to live with me.   I just love her to pieces and am so glad she is with me.
> 
> We found out a few weeks ago that she is going to have a wish thru Make-A-Wish. She really wants to go to WDW, but has to give them 2 different wishes. I was hoping to get some suggestions and see if there is any way to guarantee her real wish of going to WDW.  Any help and/or suggestions would be GREAT!!
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your help. I am looking forward to anyone's suggestions.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!!



 to the DIS and to the Wish Trippers thread!!!!  

Yes, please don't worry about not getting the first wish...Disney wishes are pretty easy for the organization to grant!  They require two wishes from each child, since some first choices can't be granted.  

Lauren picked going to Paris as her second wish, I think.  That is one way to encourage them to pick Disney.  

But seriously...I don't think you guys will have any trouble!  



that's nice said:


> I know there are quite a few new families that have joined in the last few days... Just wanted to say WELCOME!!!!! If any of you have any questions ask away. You have found the friendliest thread on the DIS Boards!  Any dad's out there don't forget to check out the DIS Dad's thread as well HERE
> 
> I have also taken the liberty of 'borrowing' (AKA stealing) a great write up of 'How to Multi-quote' that was posted on the DIS Dad's thread by FreezinRafiki (Barry). Original post HERE
> 
> Notice how the button turns orange when you click it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you click all of the posts you want to multiquote, then you click Post Reply.  Your screen should look like this then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can type your responses where I've shown in red.  I also use the "Preview Post" button that is right next to the "Submit Reply".  It will show you what your post will look like without actually posting it.  You can then go back and make changes if something is wrong.




WOW!  Tim, this is AWESOME!

Definitely will be linked on the resource page on here! 



VroomVroomLightning said:


> There is a great list here!! If you need any specific ones just ask away! Hope this helps!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm



Another VERY useful link!!  Thank you!!



cajunfan said:


> *Please pray for Mya and her mom Shardai...see latest update on her caring bridge site. *



Thank you so much for posting this!



livndisney said:


> I was just coming to post this. Please remember them both in your prayers.



And thank you, too!


Please keep praying for Mya - to be pain free and please pray for Shardai - this has been a horrible couple of weeks for them.


----------



## jen-y

Just made my CRT and other dining reservations 
Does anyone know how much tickets are for the not so scary halloween party??


----------



## Adrismommy

We have dates!  July 17-23  Now we get to start planning.  I'm so excited!


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Just made my CRT and other dining reservations
> Does anyone know how much tickets are for the not so scary halloween party??



Woo Hoo!!!

I think they are about $60 for an adult and $50 for a child?  But that is just a guess...

Maybe they are a little less than that?

But a one day ticket at Disney is $79...so, if you are on a wish trip and want one extra day at Disney - the special party ticket is the way to go.  You can get in at 4:00 PM and stay till after midnight.   

We had a great time at that party on Lauren's wish trip!  



Adrismommy said:


> We have dates!  July 17-23  Now we get to start planning.  I'm so excited!



Woo Hoo!!!  Awesome!!!  

PS:  I added your dates to the link on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mtopher4

Welcome Connie and Jamie! 

I love about an hour north of you  You are Awesome to be able to take in your cousin..


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Just made my CRT and other dining reservations
> Does anyone know how much tickets are for the not so scary halloween party??



  Woo Hoo!!  We are doing CRT on our trip.  The girls cannot wait!!  I have no clue about the Halloween party thing, but it sounds like a blast!!



Adrismommy said:


> We have dates!  July 17-23  Now we get to start planning.  I'm so excited!



Yippee!   We have been having a blast making all of our plans and ADR's!!  Can't wait to follow along with your plans!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

sounds exciting making the ADRS


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Adrismommy said:


> We have dates!  July 17-23  Now we get to start planning.  I'm so excited!



Ahh we leave the day before you get there!


----------



## balloondoggle

VroomVroomLightning said:


> I don't want to put it on here but I just noticed you live in the same city as I do!! Hi neighbor!



Howdy!  Seems to be a few of us here, I think I noticed at least 2 but that may have been you twice.  Who wants to set up a MAW Meet Up?  (could be tough if we refrain from posting our city though....)


----------



## jen-y

Love the Good Morning Vietnam comparison.   "Seeing as the VP is such a VIP, we need to keep it on the QT"  lol.
I needed to ask what CRT (Cinderella's Royal Table" and ADR (Advanced Dining Reservations) was.


----------



## jen-y

Maroo,  What is the special party ticket?  I am not familiar w/that.

Thanks,
Jen-Y


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> Maroo,  What is the special party ticket?  I am not familiar w/that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen-Y



Jen-Y...WDW sometimes has what they call "hard-ticketed" events. (Most notably the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party(MNSSHP) and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party (MVMCP)). Basically the park (Magic Kingdom in these cases) closes early (7pm), and only people with the "hard ticket" are allowed in the party. Basically the hard ticket is just a seperate entrance ticket (separate cost from a regular ticket) to get into the park for that specific event. Once in the park Disney has various ways to determine that you "belong" there...in the past it was a special wrist band, but they have been experimenting with (not sure if it is permanent) different methods to do this. And they supposedly usher those that don't belong (discretely of course) out of the park. 

Bottom line, if you are going during the time that they are having either of these events, you might want to spurge for the extra tickets )Or ask your Wish Organization for them). We have been to the Halloween party and had a blast! I have not been at Christmas time before, so I can't comment on that.  Also, what Maroo was also talking about, was with these tickets, you can enter the park at 4 pm (only the park that is having the event). So, you can go to Sea World or US during the day and then have an extra night in Magic Kingdom if you have these tickets. 

I hope this makes sense...I tend to ramble...

Lynn


----------



## teskak

Please go to MyaRose's care page and support Shardai.

Her poor baby is dying and in agony with only strong pain meds keeping it at bay - but there are those of her family that want her to dial back the pain meds so Mya is more awake.

Shardai needs all of the love the Dis WishTrippers can give


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Maroo,  What is the special party ticket?  I am not familiar w/that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jen-Y



See Lynn (cajunfan) response!   She was right on the money.

The only thing I would add is that purchasing a "hard ticket" to one of these events is a fairly cheap way for a wish family to get one more "day" at a Disney park...

For example:  GKTW gives you a 3 day Park Hopper ticket...but if you buy a "hard ticket" (usually about $20 cheaper than a "regular" day ticket) then you basically get an extra day to enjoy a Disney Park - not to mention the benefits of being a the party.

I have gone to both the Halloween and Christmas party and consider them both to be a don't miss for anyone going to Disney during a time when they are offered.  The parades, special fireworks, decorations and atmosphere are just something I think everyone should experience at some point.

Some wish organizations will do one special thing for the wish child - so if you let them know you want to go, then sometimes they will let this be the one thing and then free up some of your spending money to use as you guys wish... Does that make sense?


----------



## maroo

teskak said:


> Please go to MyaRose's care page and support Shardai.
> 
> Her poor baby is dying and in agony with only strong pain meds keeping it at bay - but there are those of her family that want her to dial back the pain meds so Mya is more awake.
> 
> Shardai needs all of the love the Dis WishTrippers can give



 


I talked to Shardai yesterday - she is so strong and is doing an awesome job with the balance of making sure Mya is not in pain - but also not drugging her so much that she can't breathe.  

Mya is considered terminal and they are just waiting - but Shardai holds on to hope that Mya will be healed of this.  Mya went into remission despite the doctors all saying that she would never go into remission.  Shardai is a Christian, and like me believes that miracles CAN happen!

One way or another, God is going to heal Mya - but in the meantime - I really hope that we, as her DIS family, will surround her with love and support.


----------



## Wee Annie

Okay, so we're going in oh, what, 10 days and I'm finally getting to planning.

Question:  are there Wish Lounges in all the Disney Parks, or just the MK?  Are they open all day, or just certain hours?  Inquiring minds want to know....

Thanks!


----------



## TTomlinson

I'm new to the boards but have already invested HOURS pouring over all the information here... I'm a bit overwhelmed but totally excited too. We meet with our MAW wish screener in about an hour!

I have 4 boys ages 14, 11, 8 and 5 (almost 6!). The youngest Tyler has autism/ADHD/SPD and was just recently diagnosed with Friedrich's Ataxia. FA is a rare neuromuscular genetic disease that causes loss of motor function and control in the legs/feet/hands and also can have scoliosis, diabetes and cardiomyopathy. Thank goodness we don't have several of those yet, but he has a rare form of the disease (leave it to him to want to be super special and rare of the rare). He does already have pretty progressed balance/gait/coordination problems but is still somewhat mobile. He has moderate cardiomyopathy that is different than they have seen in kids with this disease at this level of progression. So that is very scary and serious. We just started ACE inhibitors to help the heart function if we can. There is no cure or treatment for his disease, unfortunately.

On the bright side, he is the most happy, loving, funny little kid and he can't WAIT to go to Disney. He also wants to be Steve from Blues Clues for part of his wish so we will see. 

Since we are just starting our wish planning I have no idea when we will go or details. With the way his heart problems are progressing and his mobility decreasing so fast, I hope they can make it happen soon. His birthday is in May as well as one of my other kids and we are hoping to go for that. If we can't pull it off that fast I'm going to ask them to wait until fall when it cools back off a little and hopefully is not as busy (school and all).

I have found so many answers here and just want to thank you all for sharing! I was really concerned that we wouldn't get to stay at GKTW because we have 4 kids and 2 adults (if my mom is allowed to go with us, I'm a single mom) but it looks like we might still be able to make it work which makes me so happy!

I'm kinda sad I don't have a girl anywhere in the group to do princess stuff... I'm the only princess around in this house full of boys! Heheh

Anyway, just wanted to say HI and thanks and introduce ourselves. I'm sure I'll have more questions and posts as we actually start planning! 

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## TTomlinson

Oh yeah, forgot to add..... here is Tyler's caring bridge site if anyone is interested...

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/tylercarpenter

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## xanphylus

TTomlinson said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to add..... here is Tyler's caring bridge site if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/tylercarpenter
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami



Hi!  I think it's great you will get to go to Disney! It will be magical- and this is def the place to start and to ask questions!!!


----------



## TTomlinson

Woo hoo the MAW screeners just left and we are so excited! We are going to be getting our wish trip towards the middle/end of May so we will be celebrating Tyler's birthday and my 11 year old's as well. We did find out we will be staying at the GKTW which I am so excited about! I didn't know if we would be able to with so many people (2 adults and 4 kids). I have been gathering info from here and other sources for a couple of weeks but now that its reality I'm freaking out and don't know where to start LOL I will try to start a pre-trip soon but have no idea what I'm even supposed to include 

All I know is we are all on  about this adventure...

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## pouty_tink

TTomlinson said:


> Woo hoo the MAW screeners just left and we are so excited! We are going to be getting our wish trip towards the middle/end of May so we will be celebrating Tyler's birthday and my 11 year old's as well. We did find out we will be staying at the GKTW which I am so excited about! I didn't know if we would be able to with so many people (2 adults and 4 kids). I have been gathering info from here and other sources for a couple of weeks but now that its reality I'm freaking out and don't know where to start LOL I will try to start a pre-trip soon but have no idea what I'm even supposed to include
> 
> All I know is we are all on  about this adventure...
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami




 Congrats on the MAW!! 

Starting a PTR (pre-trip) is easy. I was kindda nervous to start one too as I"ve never done one. But I read a few and thought it cant be that hard.. It all kindda works its way together!! I look forward to following along on your journey!! There are a bunch of us planning right now and with each one I get more and more excited if thats even possible!!! 

Kirsten


----------



## wishin' on a star

TTomlinson said:


> Woo hoo the MAW screeners just left and we are so excited! We are going to be getting our wish trip towards the middle/end of May so we will be celebrating Tyler's birthday and my 11 year old's as well. We did find out we will be staying at the GKTW which I am so excited about! I didn't know if we would be able to with so many people (2 adults and 4 kids). I have been gathering info from here and other sources for a couple of weeks but now that its reality I'm freaking out and don't know where to start LOL I will try to start a pre-trip soon but have no idea what I'm even supposed to include
> 
> All I know is we are all on  about this adventure...
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami



Hi,  and welcome to to the boards!    So glad the wish granters were able to give you dates so quickly!!  We are going to be at GKTW May 17-23rd, so maybe our paths will cross! 

I'm sorry for the problems your son has had, but so glad to hear that he has received a wish.  It's been an amazing process for us, and we are so excited to go on this trip of a lifetime.  Can't wait to hear about your plans!  We are doing some of the princess stuff, but I have a little boy as well, so pirates and Star Wars are in our future as well!  The first Star Wars weekend is May 21-23rd, if your boys are at all into that.  I know it's a highlight of the week for my DH and DS!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I have a kind of silly question, but should we bring our own beach towels to GKTW?  They take up so much room in a suitcase, and I'm thinking we could just use the towels there, but I thought I'd see what others do.  We are not planning on doing any of the water parks, just using the pool at GKTW.  Thanks for any info you can help with!


----------



## livndisney

Mya's Caringbridge has been updated:

" I am worried and am asking that we all pray for God's will for Mya and that she may be pain free and at peace. "


Please pray for this sweet little one.


----------



## Adrismommy

I have a question about the Wish Lounges... I've seen reference to them on here.  Where are they?  What are they like?  Last year I found out about the baby stations or whatever they're called and they were pretty nice... are the Wish Lounges similar?  I'll still be nursing my son when we go in July and I know with a 3 year old and baby in tow we'll need a place to take a break.  

I'm also curious to get some opinions on what's worth seeing and what isn't for a toddler.  I want to get the most out of the trip while still allowing time to enjoy GKTW so I don't want to overdo it at the parks.  Does anyone have advice?  Is SeaWorld worth taking a toddler and baby to?  What about IOA - is there even anything there for small kids? I thought of that as more of a roller coaster-type park.


----------



## myasma

A very special person from Mya's guestbook made a video collage of Mya that is beautiful and captures the spirit of Mya. If anyone wants to watch it they can *here*.


----------



## livndisney

Adrismommy said:


> I have a question about the Wish Lounges... I've seen reference to them on here.  Where are they?  What are they like?  Last year I found out about the baby stations or whatever they're called and they were pretty nice... are the Wish Lounges similar?  I'll still be nursing my son when we go in July and I know with a 3 year old and baby in tow we'll need a place to take a break.
> 
> I'm also curious to get some opinions on what's worth seeing and what isn't for a toddler.  I want to get the most out of the trip while still allowing time to enjoy GKTW so I don't want to overdo it at the parks.  Does anyone have advice?  Is SeaWorld worth taking a toddler and baby to?  What about IOA - is there even anything there for small kids? I thought of that as more of a roller coaster-type park.



Well Sea World has an Elmo show. They also have the Sesame breakfast.  They have a pretty cool kids area.  Sea World also has a Babycare center in the playground area.


----------



## alaskanabbott

livndisney said:


> Well Sea World has an Elmo show. They also have the Sesame breakfast.  They have a pretty cool kids area.  Sea World also has a Babycare center in the playground area.



I already wrote about this in my TR but our two cents is WE LOVED the wish lounge at MK. We tried to use the one at Epcot, but it's closed on week-ends, FYI...but at the Magic Kingdom it's in the same building as the first aid, and it's quiet, air conditioned and there is a fridge with cold bottles of water. Anytime James or one of the girls needed to use the bathroom we went back to the Wish Lounge becuase it was pretty centrally located, and no long bathroom lines (and James is in a wheelchair so it was easier for him too). The room had several comfy seats, toys, a tv and movies. We needed to check our voice mail that day and hubby went to use the phone, and forgot it was long distance, only to realise afterward he had just spent about 5 minutes calling back to Alaska on the phone. We told the nurse we owed them some $$ and she just smiled and told us to "make ourselves at home." We were encouraged to each take a bottle of water too. James needed his stoma cleaned and bandaged and the nurse helped with that too. We adored the wish lounge and fear we can never go back to Disney World again knowing it's off limits to us now


----------



## alaskanabbott

Adrismommy said:


> I'm also curious to get some opinions on what's worth seeing and what isn't for a toddler.  I want to get the most out of the trip while still allowing time to enjoy GKTW so I don't want to overdo it at the parks.  Does anyone have advice?  Is SeaWorld worth taking a toddler and baby to?  What about IOA - is there even anything there for small kids? I thought of that as more of a roller coaster-type park.



our youngest is 5, but we would've skipped IOA altogether...big waste of time, and a very very long walk to get to even from disabled parking, even US was a let down and the only kiddie thing there was the little water play area, and a roller coaster that my 5yr old said was too scary (though she loved Space Mountain). There is a tiny little play structure, but if your little ones want to play in a playground I'd let them do Mathew's Boundless Playground instead. So if you don't want a soaked cranky kid, avoid the US kiddie area. I know some people here loved IOA for the Dr. Seuss land, we never made it to Seussville, because three rides broke down as we were getting on, so we gave up and decided playing at GKTW would be more fun...we were right


----------



## yinyanggirls

TTomlinson said:


> On the bright side, he is the most happy, loving, funny little kid and he can't WAIT to go to Disney. He also wants to be Steve from Blues Clues for part of his wish so we will see.



Welcome Tami! My 8 yr old dd loves BLUE! We definitely prefer Steve also. He did a great job on that show. We mentioned to the Wish granter that she would enjoy meeting her but they've never mentioned it again and since it's not a Disney or US show I'm not expecting it. I know that Blue has occasionally visited GKTW though. 



maroo said:


> One way or another, God is going to heal Mya - but in the meantime - I really hope that we, as her DIS family, will surround her with love and support.



Just left her a note. I'm so sad they are going through this.


----------



## xanphylus

myasma said:


> A very special person from Mya's guestbook made a video collage of Mya that is beautiful and captures the spirit of Mya. If anyone wants to watch it they can *here*.



Oh gosh! That was the best! I know you love it to pieces Shardai. I just woke up at 3:30 am for some reason, checked here and watched it...I cried like a baby- I really did. I LOVE the song. Anyone know what song that is or who wrote it? Hope your having a better night. I will check your caringbridge in a min.


----------



## The Lurker

Blue does occasionally visit GKTW on a Tuesday morning.  If your wish organization doesn't make the arrangement for your child to see Blue, contact GKTW and ask.  While we never know which character is coming on a given Tuesday, I do remember one Tuesday being told that Sponge Bob was there because a child had requested to see him.  If that doesn't work, on Tuesday ask the short guy, Charlie, who comes with the character where can you go to see Blue during the week and he will tell you Blue's schedule.  Just remember, if they tell you Blue is coming, he (or she is Blue male or female?) will only be there from 8:30 to 9:15 in the morning. Charlie is a wonderful man, but at 9:15 and not 9:16, he announces that the character is leaving and they leave.  It has to do with union rules.


----------



## cajunfan

myasma said:


> A very special person from Mya's guestbook made a video collage of Mya that is beautiful and captures the spirit of Mya. If anyone wants to watch it they can *here*.



I watched this when I saw it posted on Mya's Caring Bridge site. (I am not going to watch it this morning as, I need to go to work...and I know it will make me cry again). It is a beautiful video. Thank you to the person that made this for Shardai!


----------



## pacrosby

Adrismommy said:


> I have a question about the Wish Lounges... I've seen reference to them on here.  Where are they?  What are they like?  Last year I found out about the baby stations or whatever they're called and they were pretty nice... are the Wish Lounges similar?  I'll still be nursing my son when we go in July and I know with a 3 year old and baby in tow we'll need a place to take a break.
> 
> I'm also curious to get some opinions on what's worth seeing and what isn't for a toddler.  I want to get the most out of the trip while still allowing time to enjoy GKTW so I don't want to overdo it at the parks.  Does anyone have advice?  Is SeaWorld worth taking a toddler and baby to?  What about IOA - is there even anything there for small kids? I thought of that as more of a roller coaster-type park.



I know nothing about the lounges as we never went (our trip was in December) but regarding US/IOA 

I had a 4, 6, 8 and 9 yr old on our trip and we absolutely LOVED US/IOA and Seaworld!!!!!!!!  In fact if I had to make a choice because of limited time (with or without very young children) I'd probably get rid of one of the Disney parks   All of my kids had an absolute ball at each one of those parks and we had no problem spending a whole day at each (could've gone back for more).  I guess my point is that....................who knows if you'll like it.  The fact that your kids are soooooooo young makes me think that you probably wouldn't need to do a whole day at each but I don't know if you want to just skip them completely (will you ever get free tickets and front of the line access again?).  Keep in mind with a baby and a toddler that even many of the Disney parks will have limited appeal (particularly Epcot but Hollywood Studios as well).  I would think a toddler (how old?  I missed the exact age) would enjoy the animals at Seaworld (as would you).  IOA has Suessville as AlaskanAbbot mentioned (a hoot in and of itself) and US has a whole kiddie area with different themed play areas and shows (i.e. Barney/Fievel/Curious George).  I have alot of px from those parks on my Trip Report if you want to check it out (if I have time after the kids get off to school I'll let you know what pages they are on so you don't have to scroll through the entire 30 pages LOL).  Plus I'd suggest spending some time on their websites really checking out the different rides and shows that are available before making your choice.  Someone else's opinion (good or bad) unfortunately won't tell you how you would feel.  Amber  (AlaskanAbbott) thought it was a colossal waste of time.  Me?  I felt like it was a absolute blast (and not just Seussville, ALL of it).  Who really knows what you would think


----------



## wishin' on a star

I'm glad to read all of the different opinions about US/IOA.  We've been trying to decide whether to include it in our time down there, and I hope we can fit in some time there.  We still have Saturday open on our schedule, so it's very possible that will be our US/IOA day...I know that makes you happy Pamela!  

We want to fit in as much as possible, but with 7 days, two of them travel days...well, you guys know that you just can't do it all!  

I also know that once we get down there, my entire itinerary may go out the window!  

Do you think we could do US/IOA one morning and then Epcot in the afternoon?  I know nothing about how far everything is and how much time we would spend in the car, parking, etc.  We want to do Illuminations one evening, and my kids are actually really excited about the World Showcase and seeing all of the different countries...so I want to make sure we spend enough time there.  

So much to think about!!!


----------



## pacrosby

Adrismommy said:


> I'm also curious to get some opinions on what's worth seeing and what isn't for a toddler.  I want to get the most out of the trip while still allowing time to enjoy GKTW so I don't want to overdo it at the parks.  Does anyone have advice?  Is SeaWorld worth taking a toddler and baby to?  What about IOA - is there even anything there for small kids? I thought of that as more of a roller coaster-type park.





Ok...............I'm back

I now see that Adri is 3.  So that is on the young side.  I guess one of the questions would be is she 'just' 3 or closer to 4.  And, how tall (and adventurous) is she?  I wrote a summary of US/IOA on this Wish Tripper's Unite thread a couple of months ago that lists what rides might specifically appeal to younger kids, height requirements etc.  It's on page 45, post # 668 if you want to check it out.  And if you so desire you could also check out my Trip Report (the Gingerbread Boy, link below).  Pages 10, 11, 12, 18, 19 and 20 have px of US/IOA; pages 22 and 23 have px of SeaWorld.

Hope that helps


----------



## pacrosby

wishin' on a star said:


> I'm glad to read all of the different opinions about US/IOA.  We've been trying to decide whether to include it in our time down there, and I hope we can fit in some time there.  We still have Saturday open on our schedule, so it's very possible that will be our US/IOA day...I know that makes you happy Pamela!
> 
> We want to fit in as much as possible, but with 7 days, two of them travel days...well, you guys know that you just can't do it all!
> 
> I also know that once we get down there, my entire itinerary may go out the window!
> 
> Do you think we could do US/IOA one morning and then Epcot in the afternoon?  I know nothing about how far everything is and how much time we would spend in the car, parking, etc.  We want to do Illuminations one evening, and my kids are actually really excited about the World Showcase and seeing all of the different countries...so I want to make sure we spend enough time there.
> 
> So much to think about!!!



yeah, having two travel days does make it tough. We were able to  extend by two days which really helped ease the rush.  You are absolutely right, you  (unfortunately ) just can't do it all.  In answer to your question you absolutely could do US/IOA in the morning and another park in the afternoon assuming you got up and out early.  Or you could come back to GKTW for an afternoon break and go back and do Epcot in the evening (if your kids would tolerate that).  It's probably close to a half hour tops to drive from GKTW to the different parks/park to park (probably less than if you were on property and needed to rely on Disney transportation).  

That's great that your kids are so interested in going to the World Showcase.  My three boys would've been bored to tears


----------



## yinyanggirls

The Lurker said:


> Blue does occasionally visit GKTW on a Tuesday morning.  If your wish organization doesn't make the arrangement for your child to see Blue, contact GKTW and ask.  While we never know which character is coming on a given Tuesday, I do remember one Tuesday being told that Sponge Bob was there because a child had requested to see him.  If that doesn't work, on Tuesday ask the short guy, Charlie, who comes with the character where can you go to see Blue during the week and he will tell you Blue's schedule.  Just remember, if they tell you Blue is coming, he (or she is Blue male or female?) will only be there from 8:30 to 9:15 in the morning. Charlie is a wonderful man, but at 9:15 and not 9:16, he announces that the character is leaving and they leave.  It has to do with union rules.



Thanks for this info Katie! Blue is a girl dog.  I haven't heard any final details from MAW (we don't have plane tix yet or expense check) so I know they still have stuff to give/tell us but who knows when? We leave in about a week. I'll try calling GKTW a few days before and see if they can help.


----------



## Wee Annie

pacrosby said:


> I wrote a summary of US/IOA on this Wish Tripper's Unite thread a couple of months ago that lists what rides might specifically appeal to younger kids, height requirements etc.  It's on page 45, post # 668 if you want to check it out.  And if you so desire you could also check out my Trip Report (the Gingerbread Boy, link below).  Pages 10, 11, 12, 18, 19 and 20 have px of US/IOA; pages 22 and 23 have px of SeaWorld.
> 
> Hope that helps



THANKS for that, Pamela! Very very helpful!  

My wishkid is almost 4 (in several weeks), and I was going to write off US/IOA completely until I read Pamela's TR.  Now I think we may spend one day there, specifically targeting a handful of attractions that I think might appeal to Elke and my older children.  Mainly starting out in IOA in Suessland, but giving my older kids a chance to ride Spiderman, and then, and only if we have time, going over to the US side to do Shrek and/or ET.  think I may avoid the whole "kiddy" wet area in US like the plague.  I'd rather just have Elke play at the playground at GKTW and go in their pool.

If I had children who were three and under, I might either just skip US/IOA altogether, or just hit Suessland in IOA.  My two cents (and only worth two cents, since I've never been there!).


----------



## Wee Annie

yinyanggirls said:


> I haven't heard any final details from MAW (we don't have plane tix yet or expense check) so I know they still have stuff to give/tell us but who knows when? We leave in about a week. I'll try calling GKTW a few days before and see if they can help.



Melissa,

I haven't heard a peep from our MAW people either re send-off paperwork.  I actually emailed our coordinator just to "confirm" that everything was still on (I was getting nervous).


----------



## Wee Annie

Wee Annie said:


> Okay, so we're going in oh, what, 10 days and I'm finally getting to planning.
> 
> Question:  are there Wish Lounges in all the Disney Parks, or just the MK?  Are they open all day, or just certain hours?  Inquiring minds want to know....
> 
> Thanks!




Just wanted to bump this up again.  Amber told us where the MK lounge was and gave us some info re the Epcot lounge being closed on weekends (thanks, Amber!), but does anyone know whether AK, specifically, has a lounge?  On our last trip with our older girls, I recall that that was the park where we experienced burn out the quickest.  For some reason it just feels more crowded, humid and hot than the other parks.  So a wish lounge would be a God-send there!


----------



## TTomlinson

Of course I couldn't sleep last night thinking about all the planning for this trip. 6 weeks sounded like a long time to keep Tyler patient but now thinking about it... 6 weeks!?! OMG I have a lot to do.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has gone to see the Cirque de Soliel show? I believe its called La Nouba? I love Cirque and have always wanted to take the boys but its always so expensive when it comes to Denver and seems a little long and boring for them to spend that much. Is the one at Disney more geared to kids? Is this something that we might be able to include in our MAW trip?

I started my PTR  I'm so excited/nervous/scared hehe

Tami


----------



## pouty_tink

xanphylus said:


> Oh gosh! That was the best! I know you love it to pieces Shardai. I just woke up at 3:30 am for some reason, checked here and watched it...I cried like a baby- I really did. I LOVE the song. Anyone know what song that is or who wrote it? Hope your having a better night. I will check your caringbridge in a min.



What a beautiful video!!  the song is 'breathe in, breathe out' by Mat Kearney. beautiful song!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

What a sweet video of Mya. Precious just too precious. Your friend did a great job and picked a perfect song. Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Mtopher4

: Tears 

That Smilebox show was Beautiful... Mya is such a beauty.

(((((((((Many Positive thoughts and prayers)))))))))))))


----------



## Adrismommy

pacrosby said:


> Ok...............I'm back
> 
> I now see that Adri is 3.  So that is on the young side.  I guess one of the questions would be is she 'just' 3 or closer to 4.  And, how tall (and adventurous) is she?  I wrote a summary of US/IOA on this Wish Tripper's Unite thread a couple of months ago that lists what rides might specifically appeal to younger kids, height requirements etc.  It's on page 45, post # 668 if you want to check it out.  And if you so desire you could also check out my Trip Report (the Gingerbread Boy, link below).  Pages 10, 11, 12, 18, 19 and 20 have px of US/IOA; pages 22 and 23 have px of SeaWorld.
> 
> Hope that helps



She just turned 3 a month ago, so she won't even be 3 1/2 when we go.  I don't think we'll avoid it altogether but instead of doing a day at each of US/IOA, I think we'll do one day (probably just a half day at US).  I've already decided that at least two of our 5 days that aren't travel we're going to commit to come back and take naps.  She still takes a long nap every day and of course the baby still takes 2/day.  He'll sleep in the stroller (hopefully!) but she'll probably just miss her nap on those days.  I need to find the right balance of enjoying this trip without burning out the kids.  We really pushed her too hard when we went last year and I literally sat up crying at night because I was so tired but she wouldn't sleep because she was so cranky & overtired that she couldn't rest.  I want this to be enjoyable without leaving w/regrets that we missed something...  that's going to be an interesting balance!


----------



## alaskanabbott

I just was checking Mya caringbridge, it looks as if she is now an angel. My heart is just so broken for her family. I know this is a reality for many of us, but it just is so so heartbreaking. Prayers for her family


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> What a sweet video of Mya. Precious just too precious. Your friend did a great job and picked a perfect song. Thank you for sharing it with us





Mtopher4 said:


> : Tears
> 
> That Smilebox show was Beautiful... Mya is such a beauty.
> 
> (((((((((Many Positive thoughts and prayers)))))))))))))





alaskanabbott said:


> I just was checking Mya caringbridge, it looks as if she is now an angel. My heart is just so broken for her family. I know this is a reality for many of us, but it just is so so heartbreaking. Prayers for her family



Beautiful Mya is no longer in pain.  

She passed away at 12:10 EST today.  





Shardai - We are all praying for you.


----------



## Adrismommy

pacrosby said:


> Ok...............I'm back
> 
> I now see that Adri is 3.  So that is on the young side.  I guess one of the questions would be is she 'just' 3 or closer to 4.  And, how tall (and adventurous) is she?  I wrote a summary of US/IOA on this Wish Tripper's Unite thread a couple of months ago that lists what rides might specifically appeal to younger kids, height requirements etc.  It's on page 45, post # 668 if you want to check it out.  And if you so desire you could also check out my Trip Report (the Gingerbread Boy, link below).  Pages 10, 11, 12, 18, 19 and 20 have px of US/IOA; pages 22 and 23 have px of SeaWorld.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thanks for giving the specific pages... that was so helpful.  And I agree that Epcot and DHS don't have much more to offer our kids' ages either.  I think we're actually going to do 2 days at MK, 1 day at US/IOA, and figure out how to work the other days.  The good thing about going last year is that we realized which things were and were not worth doing with someone that young.  My thing is that I want to just really take time to enjoy the things that are best for her instead of trying to cram in so much that is a little bit old for her.  I think we'll catch lots of parades, shows, and character dining and hit up some playgrounds, more than doing many rides.  But your posts were actually very helpful.  Gave me a better idea of what makes sense for our family.


----------



## cajunfan

maroo said:


> Beautiful Mya is no longer in pain.
> 
> She passed away at 12:10 EST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shardai - We are all praying for you.



I just read this on her Caring Bridge site. Thanks for posting here Maroo.

Lynn


----------



## kdzbear

TTomlinson said:


> Of course I couldn't sleep last night thinking about all the planning for this trip. 6 weeks sounded like a long time to keep Tyler patient but now thinking about it... 6 weeks!?! OMG I have a lot to do.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has gone to see the Cirque de Soliel show? I believe its called La Nouba? I love Cirque and have always wanted to take the boys but its always so expensive when it comes to Denver and seems a little long and boring for them to spend that much. Is the one at Disney more geared to kids? Is this something that we might be able to include in our MAW trip?
> 
> I started my PTR  I'm so excited/nervous/scared hehe
> 
> Tami



I do not think that AK has a Wish Lounge, but each park also has a Baby changing / care center. There is plenty of room to stretch out and relax. It is air conditioned and shows Disney movies on a little TV. There is a seperate room for nursing moms, a changing room, a welcome area and then the relaxation area. We used them at each park. The one in AK is in the middle to the side of the main gift shop. The one in DS is on the left by customer service right after you go through the turnstiles. At Epcot it is by the nurses station before you cross into the World Showcase and in MK it is right next to the Wish lounge.



maroo said:


> Beautiful Mya is no longer in pain.
> 
> She passed away at 12:10 EST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shardai - We are all praying for you.



I second this. She will be missed. We will continue to pray for Shardai and her family.


----------



## kellyw8863

Shardai,

If you're checking in here, I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss.  There just aren't enough words...

Kelly


----------



## Mtopher4

I'm sad but also relieved she is no longer suffering 
Can someone post her caring bridge link again please


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I'm so sorry Shardai. Sweet Mya went to Heaven on my fil's birthday(he recently went to Heaven free of Cancer as well). God has a new Angel in Heaven. I know Fil and Mya will be up there free of pain. God Bless you all. 




maroo said:


> Beautiful Mya is no longer in pain.
> 
> She passed away at 12:10 EST today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shardai - We are all praying for you.


----------



## Mtopher4

found it


----------



## pnutallergymom

Rest in Peace Sweet little Mya.


Shardai, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## yinyanggirls

You can't help but hope for a miracle. I think Mya herself was the miracle in this case.  We are here for you anytime you need us Shardai.


----------



## ndloewen

Shardai,

My heart is breaking with yours today.


----------



## Wee Annie

Shardai,

I left you a longer note on your CB page, but in case it gets buried in the many, many people who are supporting you with prayers and supportive wishes, just wanted to let you know how truly sorry I am for your loss of beautiful Mya Rose. I cannot even imagine what you are going through, and can only pray that God gives you the peace and strength to endure this.  Mya has finally beaten cancer.  She is pain-free, at peace, and with Him.  And God gave her the best, most loving mother she could have while in this world:  you.

Hugs

Ann


----------



## tinytreasures

Shardai I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet little Mya


----------



## wishin' on a star

My prayers go out to Mya's family.


----------



## livndisney

I was truly blessed to have met and hold this precious little girl. I can tell you first hand the magic in this child. Now God holds her in his hands.


----------



## Khalana

Shardai,

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LindaBabe

Wee Annie said:


> Mya has finally beaten cancer.  She is pain-free, at peace, and with Him.  And God gave her the best, most loving mother she could have while in this world:  you.



Shardai, You have my deepest sympathy for your loss.  There are no words to tell you how much it means to me that you have shared your precious daughter with us all through this board and your trip reports.  She will live forever in my heart.

Hugs
'Fairy Grandma' Linda


----------



## maroo

We have a new Pre-Trip that has started!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2438683

Feel free to head over there and post and subscribe!


----------



## maroo

TTomlinson said:


> I'm new to the boards but have already invested HOURS pouring over all the information here... I'm a bit overwhelmed but totally excited too. We meet with our MAW wish screener in about an hour!
> 
> I have 4 boys ages 14, 11, 8 and 5 (almost 6!). The youngest Tyler has autism/ADHD/SPD and was just recently diagnosed with Friedrich's Ataxia. FA is a rare neuromuscular genetic disease that causes loss of motor function and control in the legs/feet/hands and also can have scoliosis, diabetes and cardiomyopathy. Thank goodness we don't have several of those yet, but he has a rare form of the disease (leave it to him to want to be super special and rare of the rare). He does already have pretty progressed balance/gait/coordination problems but is still somewhat mobile. He has moderate cardiomyopathy that is different than they have seen in kids with this disease at this level of progression. So that is very scary and serious. We just started ACE inhibitors to help the heart function if we can. There is no cure or treatment for his disease, unfortunately.
> 
> On the bright side, he is the most happy, loving, funny little kid and he can't WAIT to go to Disney. He also wants to be Steve from Blues Clues for part of his wish so we will see.
> 
> Since we are just starting our wish planning I have no idea when we will go or details. With the way his heart problems are progressing and his mobility decreasing so fast, I hope they can make it happen soon. His birthday is in May as well as one of my other kids and we are hoping to go for that. If we can't pull it off that fast I'm going to ask them to wait until fall when it cools back off a little and hopefully is not as busy (school and all).
> 
> I have found so many answers here and just want to thank you all for sharing! I was really concerned that we wouldn't get to stay at GKTW because we have 4 kids and 2 adults (if my mom is allowed to go with us, I'm a single mom) but it looks like we might still be able to make it work which makes me so happy!
> 
> I'm kinda sad I don't have a girl anywhere in the group to do princess stuff... I'm the only princess around in this house full of boys! Heheh
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say HI and thanks and introduce ourselves. I'm sure I'll have more questions and posts as we actually start planning!
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami



I understand spending hours on here!!    to the Wish Trippers thread and the DIS!!

It seems like some of your questions (if not all?) were already answered - but I wanted to say welcome!!!  

I second what Katie wrote about calling GKTW to let them know about his wish to meet Blue!  Their number is 800-995-KIDS and they would LOVE to do anything they can to fulfill a wish for a child!

I am glad your Mom is going!  That should free you guys up to split up a bit if you want and hopefully take some of the pressure off you.  



TTomlinson said:


> Woo hoo the MAW screeners just left and we are so excited! We are going to be getting our wish trip towards the middle/end of May so we will be celebrating Tyler's birthday and my 11 year old's as well. We did find out we will be staying at the GKTW which I am so excited about! I didn't know if we would be able to with so many people (2 adults and 4 kids). I have been gathering info from here and other sources for a couple of weeks but now that its reality I'm freaking out and don't know where to start LOL I will try to start a pre-trip soon but have no idea what I'm even supposed to include
> 
> All I know is we are all on  about this adventure...
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami





I put a link to your pretrip report in the first page of the Wish Trippers thread!



alaskanabbott said:


> I already wrote about this in my TR but our two cents is WE LOVED the wish lounge at MK. We tried to use the one at Epcot, but it's closed on week-ends, FYI...but at the Magic Kingdom it's in the same building as the first aid, and it's quiet, air conditioned and there is a fridge with cold bottles of water. Anytime James or one of the girls needed to use the bathroom we went back to the Wish Lounge becuase it was pretty centrally located, and no long bathroom lines (and James is in a wheelchair so it was easier for him too). The room had several comfy seats, toys, a tv and movies. We needed to check our voice mail that day and hubby went to use the phone, and forgot it was long distance, only to realise afterward he had just spent about 5 minutes calling back to Alaska on the phone. We told the nurse we owed them some $$ and she just smiled and told us to "make ourselves at home." We were encouraged to each take a bottle of water too. James needed his stoma cleaned and bandaged and the nurse helped with that too. We adored the wish lounge and fear we can never go back to Disney World again knowing it's off limits to us now



Great info!

And.....I am totally stupid!    I failed to "subscribe" to your trip report!!  So I am on the way back over there to catch up!!!



The Lurker said:


> Blue does occasionally visit GKTW on a Tuesday morning.  If your wish organization doesn't make the arrangement for your child to see Blue, contact GKTW and ask.  While we never know which character is coming on a given Tuesday, I do remember one Tuesday being told that Sponge Bob was there because a child had requested to see him.  If that doesn't work, on Tuesday ask the short guy, Charlie, who comes with the character where can you go to see Blue during the week and he will tell you Blue's schedule.  Just remember, if they tell you Blue is coming, he (or she is Blue male or female?) will only be there from 8:30 to 9:15 in the morning. Charlie is a wonderful man, but at 9:15 and not 9:16, he announces that the character is leaving and they leave.  It has to do with union rules.



Great info!  



Adrismommy said:


> She just turned 3 a month ago, so she won't even be 3 1/2 when we go.  I don't think we'll avoid it altogether but instead of doing a day at each of US/IOA, I think we'll do one day (probably just a half day at US).  I've already decided that at least two of our 5 days that aren't travel we're going to commit to come back and take naps.  She still takes a long nap every day and of course the baby still takes 2/day.  He'll sleep in the stroller (hopefully!) but she'll probably just miss her nap on those days.  I need to find the right balance of enjoying this trip without burning out the kids.  We really pushed her too hard when we went last year and I literally sat up crying at night because I was so tired but she wouldn't sleep because she was so cranky & overtired that she couldn't rest.  I want this to be enjoyable without leaving w/regrets that we missed something...  that's going to be an interesting balance!



I continue to be amazed at the different opinions by families on the parks - which ones they like, which they don't.  They are as different as the families that go, really!

It is a very interesting balance!  Just remember you can't do it all and enjoy the little things - honestly, those are the moments that many families remember...it wasn't all the attractions they hit or missed - it was standing in the rain watching a parade, or playing on a certain playground, or a surprise character encounter - those special moments are what make a wish trip so special!  

AND lots of planning, of course.  



yinyanggirls said:


> You can't help but hope for a miracle. *I think Mya herself was the miracle in this case.*  We are here for you anytime you need us Shardai.



This is so true - and a beautiful observation.  



ndloewen said:


> Shardai,
> 
> My heart is breaking with yours today.



You know what this truly feels like.    Many hugs to you today, too.


----------



## WishMom09

Hey everybody....former wish trip mom here!
I just wanted to encourage you all to go see the new movie out today called "Letters To God"....I'm sure it has been discussed on here (I am WAY behind in reading posts)  but part of the movie was filmed at Give Kids The World!!
And I just heard a commercial on the radio for GKTW!!  I got chill bumps listening to it!!  Encouraging people to donate!!
Just wanted to share!!
Tiffany


----------



## cajunfan

WishMom09 said:


> Hey everybody....former wish trip mom here!
> I just wanted to encourage you all to go see the new movie out today called "Letters To God"....I'm sure it has been discussed on here (I am WAY behind in reading posts)  but part of the movie was filmed at Give Kids The World!!
> And I just heard a commercial on the radio for GKTW!!  I got chill bumps listening to it!!  Encouraging people to donate!!
> Just wanted to share!!
> Tiffany



It is interesting that this movie was premiered here in Nashville recently, because the dad of the little boy that the movie is based on lives here. It looks like a fantastic movie. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Wee Annie

WishMom09 said:


> Hey everybody....former wish trip mom here!
> I just wanted to encourage you all to go see the new movie out today called "Letters To God"....I'm sure it has been discussed on here (I am WAY behind in reading posts)  but part of the movie was filmed at Give Kids The World!!
> And I just heard a commercial on the radio for GKTW!!  I got chill bumps listening to it!!  Encouraging people to donate!!
> Just wanted to share!!
> Tiffany



Tiffany (or anyone who knows),
do you know whether the movie has a happy or sad ending (you can pm me if you don't want to reveal anything about it).  I have been looking forward to the release of this movie, first because it's supposed to be good, and second, as a route to raise awareness of pediatric cancer, but I'm reluctant to take my older children to it if the end is truly heart-wrenching.  (They are keenly aware that cancer could kill their sister, and I don't need them to have it thrown in their face in the movie).  Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## pacrosby

I just wanted to let people know about a really cool new store in Downtown Disney (Westside).  It just opened in March and at this point is on 'limited engagement' but the plans are to hopefully make it a permanent fixture.  It's along the lines of a Build A Bear Workshop but you build Remote Controlled Cars instead!  My boys would've absolutely flipped over such a thing had it been there in December when we went.  

Anyway here's a blog about it from Allears if you want to check it out:

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2010/03/ridemakerz_1.html


and here's the official website:

www.ridemakerz.com



I'm thinking the Lego store's gonna have some serious competition


----------



## TTomlinson

OMG my boys will go crazy over the new store. I haven't even looked at the links yet but just the idea is awesome! They love remote controlled cars and such and love building and creating things. We will definitely have to make this a stop on our trip! Thanks for sharing!

Tami


----------



## WishMom09

Wee Annie said:


> Tiffany (or anyone who knows),
> do you know whether the movie has a happy or sad ending (you can pm me if you don't want to reveal anything about it).  I have been looking forward to the release of this movie, first because it's supposed to be good, and second, as a route to raise awareness of pediatric cancer, but I'm reluctant to take my older children to it if the end is truly heart-wrenching.  (They are keenly aware that cancer could kill their sister, and I don't need them to have it thrown in their face in the movie).  Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks



I will let you know!  We are planning to go see it if my hubby gets home in time!


----------



## Wee Annie

WishMom09 said:


> I will let you know!  We are planning to go see it if my hubby gets home in time!



Thanks, Tiffany!  Would love a heads up!


----------



## alaskanabbott

Wee Annie said:


> Thanks, Tiffany!  Would love a heads up!



Heads up here too....we had an insensitive PT last week mention in front of James that he has a "terminal neurological disorder"...we never ever ever use that word,  we want to stay upbeat and positive, so IF the movie is like that, then we would love to go see it.


----------



## Wee Annie

alaskanabbott said:


> Heads up here too....we had an insensitive PT last week mention in front of James that he has a "terminal neurological disorder"...we never ever ever use that word,  we want to stay upbeat and positive, so IF the movie is like that, then we would love to go see it.



Amber,
that is unreal.  How horrible that a PT would do that.  Honestly!  I would have been pissed.... (but trying not to have a serious reaction i/f/o my child so as not to draw attention to it.)


----------



## cajunfan

Hi folks...I have not seen the movie, but saw the news clip where they interviewed dad at the premier...I suspect that it is a positive upbeat movie, but the child did die in reality, so I am sure that is reflected in the movie.


----------



## WishMom09

We went to see the movie...it was AWESOME!  Seeing GKTW on the movie was so amazing!!  It is a tear jerker though!  It had some really funny parts as well as some sad ones!  But I would recommend everyone see it!


----------



## alaskanabbott

my BF just called and told me not to watch "My Sister's Keeper" either, lol


----------



## newdrama12

WishMom09 said:


> We went to see the movie...it was AWESOME!  Seeing GKTW on the movie was so amazing!!  It is a tear jerker though!  It had some really funny parts as well as some sad ones!  But I would recommend everyone see it!



That is true it is definitely a tear jerker. I saw it this afternoon. It was amazing seeing GKTW in the movie. I volunteer with them, so I have experienced the magic that in is the atmosphere there. I recommend it as well!


----------



## myasma

Just wanted to update everyone on the funeral arrangements on MyaRose. The funeral will be held at the Beleved St. John Envagelistic Church on April 15th 2010. The adress is 4541 N. Broad street. The veiwing will be held at 9:30 am untill 11:00 am. The service will start at 11 am. I want to thank everyone for thier support during these hard times. Mya left in peace and ran right into the Lord's arms.


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

alaskanabbott said:


> my BF just called and told me not to watch "My Sister's Keeper" either, lol



Oh that one is a really big tear jerker! I cannot watch that without bawling my eyes out!!


----------



## maroo

I can see from a few posts here that some of you have seen THE MOVIE.  

I say THE Movie - because it has rocked my small world.  

I would say I don't know why...but I guess I do. 

I just thought it was going to be a hopeful movie...but I didn't really catch that hope as much??  I just cried through the whole darn thing.  Maybe it was all the kids we have lost this year - here on the DIS and in my home town - and all the kids going through it right now.

I also hoped the GKTW section would be HAPPY and just them having fun while he was well - instead it is towards the end of the movie when he is about to die.

The movie tore me up.  I am not sure I can recommend it to my friends?  Does that make sense?  It upset me so much?? 

But maybe that is just me.  At some point I will see it again and see if I see it differently? 

I did LOVE the Message it sent.  The decided Christian message that I believe is the only hope we have of ever understanding why any of this happens and what good comes out of it.  But, there again, if your belief system is different, then the movie could be a turn off right off the bat.  

Anyway...>  Those are just my thoughts. 

I cried buckets.  I miss GKTW.


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, just joined up and had a quick read through some of the thread.

Our son Owen is almost 4 and has Menkes disease, despite his disabilities he is a very happy little boy and he is just the light of our lives. We are based in the UK and Owen has just recently been granted a wish from MAW to go to Florida and we are staying at GKTW. I've read so many great things about the place and really cant wait, I think i'm more excited than he is!! We are planning on going in early December as the theme parks will hopefully be quiter then or so i've read, one thing we are not looking forward to though is the 9 hour flight. 

As Owen is confined to his special wheelchair he will be limited as to what he can do, we also have Olivia who will be almost 2.5 years when we travel so really we need to plan whats best for them both. I'm thinking that US would probably be a bit too much for them, not sure if they have much for their age groups and I think the time may be better spent elsewhere. Certainly we will be spending the 3 days around Disney without question, we all adore anything Disney! epsecially Owen. I think they will both really enjoy Seaworld too, is there any possibility we can arrange to have Owen (and Olivia) swim with dolphins there? I think Owen would love this kind of interaction and especially in the water where he can feel much more free than in his chair.

We are not keen on driving around in America so was wondering about transport, MAW over here told me that they provide shutles to and from the parks and when you want to return to GKTW then you just ring for a shuttle, is this correct?

All in all really looking forward to it, after a week in Disneyland Paris 10 weeks before we go it should put us right in the mood!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Hi Owens dad! Welcome to the board. I'm glad your son had his wish approved! My daughter had a friend in preschool who had Menkes syndrome. I'm guessing it;s the same thing? She said it was very rare and there were only a few known in the world (not unusual for many chromosomal abnormalities). We were very sad when he passed because of a seizure during the night. My daughter is undiagnosed but the specialists all believe she has a chromosomal abnormality, but can't find which one. 

For info on GKTW shuttle service you should read AlaskanAbbott's TR. For info on what Universal has to offer younger kids you should read pacrosby's TR. I believe that Sea World does not offer any swimming opportunities at the main park (the one you will get tickets to) but they do offer it at their other park. You would probably have to arrange it and pay for it yourselves (although some people have inquired about special events like that and had them covered by their wish granters). As for what to do with your time when not at Disney, as everyone who has been will tell you, there is plenty to entertain the kids at GKTW.


----------



## The Lurker

The only "swim with the dolphins" experience I know of in Central Florida is at Discovery Cove which is one of Sea World's three parks.  I just checked it out and the child has to be at least 6 years old to participate.  I have done it and it is a neat experience, but very controlled and not really a "free swim".  You are in a small group with a trainer and the dolphin does specific tricks.  In one trick, you go out a short distance, tread water, (you are wearing a lifevest) and the dolphin comes up, you hang on and the dolphin brings you to the shore in a manner of seconds. 
Sea World has a new waterpark with dolphins and the ad I have seen on TV shows what might be interpreted as "swimming with the dolphins" but I understand is a slide that goes either through or by the dolphin area.  I haven't done it, but have been told you are going too fast to actually see the dolphins.

However, at the main Sea World Park wish children are given a small tray of fish to feed the dolphins.  I believe you can request a "dolphin encounter" which will allow the child to be with a trainer for a longer close up experience, but it does not include actually swimming with the dolphins.

You are right about early December being a great time to see Disney World.  It is my favorite time. The weather is usually cool and dry (though it can be cold).  The parks are decorated for Christmas but fairly empty until Christmas week at which time it is unbelievably crowded.


----------



## kellyw8863

maroo said:


> I can see from a few posts here that some of you have seen THE MOVIE.
> 
> I say THE Movie - because it has rocked my small world.
> 
> I would say I don't know why...but I guess I do.
> 
> I just thought it was going to be a hopeful movie...but I didn't really catch that hope as much??  I just cried through the whole darn thing.  Maybe it was all the kids we have lost this year - here on the DIS and in my home town - and all the kids going through it right now.
> 
> I also hoped the GKTW section would be HAPPY and just them having fun while he was well - instead it is towards the end of the movie when he is about to die.
> 
> The movie tore me up.  I am not sure I can recommend it to my friends?  Does that make sense?  It upset me so much??
> 
> But maybe that is just me.  At some point I will see it again and see if I see it differently?
> 
> I did LOVE the Message it sent.  The decided Christian message that I believe is the only hope we have of ever understanding why any of this happens and what good comes out of it.  But, there again, if your belief system is different, then the movie could be a turn off right off the bat.
> 
> Anyway...>  Those are just my thoughts.
> 
> I cried buckets.  I miss GKTW.


Thanks for the review.  I don't think it is something that I will be able to watch, at least not in the theater.  I was the same way with _My Sister's Keeper._  I read the book, but I waited until it came out on video to watch it.  Even then, I cried the entire time and just did not feel "good" after watching it.  I could've done without that one.



owensdad said:


> Hi folks, just joined up and had a quick read through some of the thread.
> 
> Our son Owen is almost 4 and has Menkes disease, despite his disabilities he is a very happy little boy and he is just the light of our lives. We are based in the UK and Owen has just recently been granted a wish from MAW to go to Florida and we are staying at GKTW. I've read so many great things about the place and really cant wait, I think i'm more excited than he is!! We are planning on going in early December as the theme parks will hopefully be quiter then or so i've read, one thing we are not looking forward to though is the 9 hour flight.
> 
> As Owen is confined to his special wheelchair he will be limited as to what he can do, we also have Olivia who will be almost 2.5 years when we travel so really we need to plan whats best for them both. I'm thinking that US would probably be a bit too much for them, not sure if they have much for their age groups and I think the time may be better spent elsewhere. Certainly we will be spending the 3 days around Disney without question, we all adore anything Disney! epsecially Owen. I think they will both really enjoy Seaworld too, is there any possibility we can arrange to have Owen (and Olivia) swim with dolphins there? I think Owen would love this kind of interaction and especially in the water where he can feel much more free than in his chair.
> 
> We are not keen on driving around in America so was wondering about transport, MAW over here told me that they provide shutles to and from the parks and when you want to return to GKTW then you just ring for a shuttle, is this correct?
> 
> All in all really looking forward to it, after a week in Disneyland Paris 10 weeks before we go it should put us right in the mood!


Welcome! 

Shardai, thinking of you.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Hi Owensdad!   Congrats on the wish.  Melissa gave you some great advice on your questions, so I don't have much more to add.  Looking forward to hearing more about your family!

Okay guys, I posted this question in my PTR, but can anyone tell me about any "wish party" experiences?  Our granter e-mailed me about availability, but now I've got a million questions about exactly what this entails!  Who comes?  Is this something that is just for our family and the MAW granters?  THanks for any info you can give me!  I've e-mailed her again, but I thought I'd see what others experiences were.  I know every chapter does things differently.


----------



## pacrosby

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, just joined up and had a quick read through some of the thread.
> 
> Our son Owen is almost 4 and has Menkes disease, despite his disabilities he is a very happy little boy and he is just the light of our lives. We are based in the UK and Owen has just recently been granted a wish from MAW to go to Florida and we are staying at GKTW. I've read so many great things about the place and really cant wait, I think i'm more excited than he is!! We are planning on going in early December as the theme parks will hopefully be quiter then or so i've read, one thing we are not looking forward to though is the 9 hour flight.
> 
> As Owen is confined to his special wheelchair he will be limited as to what he can do, we also have Olivia who will be almost 2.5 years when we travel so really we need to plan whats best for them both. I'm thinking that US would probably be a bit too much for them, not sure if they have much for their age groups and I think the time may be better spent elsewhere. Certainly we will be spending the 3 days around Disney without question, we all adore anything Disney! epsecially Owen. I think they will both really enjoy Seaworld too, is there any possibility we can arrange to have Owen (and Olivia) swim with dolphins there? I think Owen would love this kind of interaction and especially in the water where he can feel much more free than in his chair.
> 
> We are not keen on driving around in America so was wondering about transport, MAW over here told me that they provide shutles to and from the parks and when you want to return to GKTW then you just ring for a shuttle, is this correct?





Hi there and Welcome! 


We just went on our trip this past December.  It was a just wonderful time of year to go (so much so that we are planning an "Anniversary Wish Trip" for this coming December).  The parks are decorated beautifully and there are special holiday parades, shows and parties.  When we were there the temps were great.  Shorts and t-shirt weather.  We actually even had a couple of 80 degree days but I think that was kind of unusual. 

Re: your thoughts about transportation, Melissa is right.  AlaskanAbbott just went on their trip and had experience using the shuttle (not 'good' apparently LOL).  As far as Universal, well.................everyone here knows me as the Universal 'nut' but even I'd have to admit that in your situation (with a 2 yr old and a small child in a wheelchair) it may have limited appeal.  Do your children know Dr. Seuss?  Seussland at the Islands of Adventure park is wonderful ESPECIALLY at Christmas (very festive and has a live show, an adaptation of "How the Grinch Stole Christmas").  I have alot of pictures and even some video from the show on my Trip Report ("Mom, Dad, 3 Kids and a Gingerbread Boy).  Also at Christmas time Universal Studios has a great holiday parade (there's also lots of px from that on my Trip Report also).  As far as other areas of the US/IOA parks you can check a post on this Wish Tripper's Unite (Page 45 Post #668) for a quick summary of the different rides that might be appropriate for younger children, height requirements etc..

Anyway, hope that helped.  You've got lots of time to plan.  Take advantage of it.  I really feel like the planning was almost as much fun as the actual trip


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Welcome Owensdad. Yay for a Wish to Disney! I think the others have answered your questions so I will just say hi for now! Are you going to do a ptr?(pre trip report)? Please let us know if you do so we can subscribe to your thread and walk along your journey with you


----------



## owensdad

Thanks for the comments folks and the incredibly warm welcome.

Ive been mulling over the transport thing for a while as i've never driven abroad and her in the UK we drive on the left so i've got no experience at all of driving on the other side, some people I know drive in Florida all the time and say its very easy although the wide roads and multiple lanes make me nervous, the only time we have 3 lanes or more is on a motorway! Ideally I do think driving myself would bring alot more freedom to the whole thing so I think i'll just have to get used to it. I've actually just done the route on Google maps via streetview all the way from GKTW to Epcot! I'll be taking a satnav I think just for good measure.

I presume we'll get a car at the airport, it will have to be a wheelchair access vehicle, are these freely available out there? also what is the parking like in Disney? and Seaworld? easy? free?

I think we'll give US a miss really as the kids just wont get much out of it being so young, I remember loving it when the wife and I went to Florida in 2003 before we had the kids, I seem to remember I was much thinner then too!

I reckon 3 days in Disney and 1 in Seaworld and the rest of the time in the GKTW village itself.

I'll keep udated with dates etc as these will be booked fairly soon once we sort out a couple of minor details.


----------



## alaskanabbott

owensdad said:


> Thanks for the comments folks and the incredibly warm welcome.
> 
> Ive been mulling over the transport thing for a while as I've never driven abroad and her in the UK we drive on the left so I've got no experience at all of driving on the other side, some people I know drive in Florida all the time and say its very easy although the wide roads and multiple lanes make me nervous, the only time we have 3 lanes or more is on a motorway! Ideally I do think driving myself would bring alot more freedom to the whole thing so I think I'll just have to get used to it. I've actually just done the route on Google maps via streetview all the way from GKTW to Epcot! I'll be taking a satnav I think just for good measure.
> 
> I presume we'll get a car at the airport, it will have to be a wheelchair access vehicle, are these freely available out there? also what is the parking like in Disney? and Seaworld? easy? free?
> 
> I think we'll give US a miss really as the kids just wont get much out of it being so young, I remember loving it when the wife and I went to Florida in 2003 before we had the kids, I seem to remember I was much thinner then too!
> 
> I reckon 3 days in Disney and 1 in Seaworld and the rest of the time in the GKTW village itself.
> 
> I'll keep udated with dates etc as these will be booked fairly soon once we sort out a couple of minor details.



Parking is very easy at all the parks. We had decided not to get the rental car at first, so we left our disabled parking pass at home. Then we rented a car after all and when we needed disabled parking at both Sea World and WDW we told them we had a wheel chair, but no disabled parking pass. Both parks instructed us to go ahead and park in the handicap parking. In both parks the handicap parking is fairly close to the main gate. Universal Studio's handicap parking is very far from both main gates, and even the grown ups were exhausted from the walk. We were renting ( with the free pass) a wheelchair in the parks, but since the parking was so far from the gates my 5 year old had to be carried, it was just really too far to walk for her. The parking in all parks is free, just show them the button. I think at US we had to give them parking passes that GKTW issued for us. As far as a wheelchair accessible van they have many, and as long as they know in advance they will have one for you, whether you need it for a conventional wheelchair(fold up), a fixed chair, or an electric chair, they will accommodate your needs.
We were originally very excite to do US/IOA but we left early and spent the day instead at GKTW. Our kids are 17yrs to 5yrs old and everyone of them loved GKTW. Honestly we wish we would have spent more time there, since that was the only opportunity to ever be there.
That's my two cents.


----------



## ndloewen

maroo said:


> I can see from a few posts here that some of you have seen THE MOVIE.
> 
> I say THE Movie - because it has rocked my small world.
> 
> I would say I don't know why...but I guess I do.
> 
> I just thought it was going to be a hopeful movie...but I didn't really catch that hope as much??  I just cried through the whole darn thing.  Maybe it was all the kids we have lost this year - here on the DIS and in my home town - and all the kids going through it right now.
> 
> I also hoped the GKTW section would be HAPPY and just them having fun while he was well - instead it is towards the end of the movie when he is about to die.
> 
> The movie tore me up.  I am not sure I can recommend it to my friends?  Does that make sense?  It upset me so much??
> 
> But maybe that is just me.  At some point I will see it again and see if I see it differently?
> 
> I did LOVE the Message it sent.  The decided Christian message that I believe is the only hope we have of ever understanding why any of this happens and what good comes out of it.  But, there again, if your belief system is different, then the movie could be a turn off right off the bat.
> 
> Anyway...>  Those are just my thoughts.
> 
> I cried buckets.  I miss GKTW.



Maroo, thanks for sharing your thoughts on this movie. I was surprised to read that you were unsure whether to recommend it to your friends. I really hope they will bring it to Canada, but as for now, it looks like it's US only. I imagine it will be upsetting to me as well once I finally get the chance to see it, but I for one, am glad to hear that the movie portrays the realism and sadness of so many of our situations. Although, I probably have to see it to truly understand what you are saying.

I am glad to hear that there is a solid Christian message of hope, for that is the only hope we can really hang onto when our whole world has been overturned and shattered. 

It is disappointing that GKTW isn't portrayed as a more happy place though. If anywhere seeps happiness out of it's pores, it's GKTW. 

Sigh...I miss GKTW too...


----------



## maroo

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, just joined up and had a quick read through some of the thread.
> 
> Our son Owen is almost 4 and has Menkes disease, despite his disabilities he is a very happy little boy and he is just the light of our lives. We are based in the UK and Owen has just recently been granted a wish from MAW to go to Florida and we are staying at GKTW. I've read so many great things about the place and really cant wait, I think i'm more excited than he is!! We are planning on going in early December as the theme parks will hopefully be quiter then or so i've read, one thing we are not looking forward to though is the 9 hour flight.
> 
> I am so glad you are excited!   How cool you guys get to come to the States.
> 
> I love early December - the weather is usually good and the parks relatively empty!
> 
> As Owen is confined to his special wheelchair he will be limited as to what he can do, we also have Olivia who will be almost 2.5 years when we travel so really we need to plan whats best for them both. I'm thinking that US would probably be a bit too much for them, not sure if they have much for their age groups and I think the time may be better spent elsewhere. Certainly we will be spending the 3 days around Disney without question, we all adore anything Disney! epsecially Owen. I think they will both really enjoy Seaworld too, is there any possibility we can arrange to have Owen (and Olivia) swim with dolphins there? I think Owen would love this kind of interaction and especially in the water where he can feel much more free than in his chair.
> 
> I honestly think you will be surprised at how much he can do.  Is he verbal?
> 
> Lauren can't stand or walk, but she was able to ride a lot of rides.  Many in her wheelchair!  We were amazed at how accessible everything was.  Some rides we had to pick her up and hold her, but that worked well, too.
> 
> You have several options for Dolphin encounters.  The most elaborate (and expensive) option is Discovery Cove - which you can pay to have a whole day of activities including a swim with the Dolphins.
> 
> Epcot also has a dolphin excursion, though.  The problem you are possibly going to run into is his age - I think you have to be 12 or something before he can get in the water with them.
> 
> Lauren's Dolphin Experience
> 
> Honestly...the dolphin experience was enough for us for that first trip.  It was a very close encounter and something Lauren still talks about!
> 
> We are not keen on driving around in America so was wondering about transport, MAW over here told me that they provide shutles to and from the parks and when you want to return to GKTW then you just ring for a shuttle, is this correct?
> 
> I second what everyone has said...I totally see that it could be a problem if you are used to driving on the other side of the road?  And to be honest...driving around Orlando is not the easiest thing - I tend to get lost and I drive on the "right" side of the road all the time.
> 
> You could try the shuttle and then ask for a car later??  Not sure on this one.
> 
> If you DO use the shuttle...just be aware that it only heads to Disney at 10 AM - which may seem really late (since everyone on the DIS would tell you have to be at the park at rope drop or you will miss everything...but the GKTW button will help so that you won't have to worry about getting everything done.
> 
> And the # of wheelchair spots are sometimes limited - I am sure it depends on which bus the company sends.
> 
> All in all really looking forward to it, after a week in Disneyland Paris 10 weeks before we go it should put us right in the mood!



It makes me feel much better to know you are able to do Disneyland Paris - because then you won't really "miss" as much...if that makes sense.

I see you have been properly welcomed by the folks here on the Wish Trippers thread!  

See my responses above in pink. 



owensdad said:


> Thanks for the comments folks and the incredibly warm welcome.
> 
> Ive been mulling over the transport thing for a while as i've never driven abroad and her in the UK we drive on the left so i've got no experience at all of driving on the other side, some people I know drive in Florida all the time and say its very easy although the wide roads and multiple lanes make me nervous, the only time we have 3 lanes or more is on a motorway! Ideally I do think driving myself would bring alot more freedom to the whole thing so I think i'll just have to get used to it. I've actually just done the route on Google maps via streetview all the way from GKTW to Epcot! I'll be taking a satnav I think just for good measure.
> 
> Oh...that is so funny!  Google streetview should really be pretty good practice!!    lol
> 
> I presume we'll get a car at the airport, it will have to be a wheelchair access vehicle, are these freely available out there? also what is the parking like in Disney? and Seaworld? easy? free?
> 
> Parking is free everywhere with the button.  If someone anywhere asks you to pay, remind them you are a Make a Wish family and they should take good care of you.
> 
> They do have handicapped accessible vehicles since Orlando is a major destination for those with disabilities.   I think they should have one that would have a ramp and tie downs.
> 
> Parking lots are big.  Do you have handicapped parking tags in the UK?  I am not sure how that would translate to the US??  Technically you are supposed to have your handicapped tag...but I bet if you show them a wheelchair (which they should be able to see, assuming he is sitting it in for transport) I think they will let you park in HA parking.  I think they usually let Wish Kids park there either way, really.
> 
> I think we'll give US a miss really as the kids just wont get much out of it being so young, I remember loving it when the wife and I went to Florida in 2003 before we had the kids, I seem to remember I was much thinner then too!
> 
> I was much thinner in 2003, too.
> 
> I reckon 3 days in Disney and 1 in Seaworld and the rest of the time in the GKTW village itself.
> 
> We skipped Universal as well.  Are you guys Harry Potter fans?  I am a HP fan, but Lauren and her family are not - so I don't think we are even going in November when they go back.
> 
> I'll keep udated with dates etc as these will be booked fairly soon once we sort out a couple of minor details.



awesome!   I hope you start a pre-trip report - if you want!  



ndloewen said:


> Maroo, thanks for sharing your thoughts on this movie. I was surprised to read that you were unsure whether to recommend it to your friends. I really hope they will bring it to Canada, but as for now, it looks like it's US only. I imagine it will be upsetting to me as well once I finally get the chance to see it, but I for one, am glad to hear that the movie portrays the realism and sadness of so many of our situations. Although, I probably have to see it to truly understand what you are saying.
> 
> I am glad to hear that there is a solid Christian message of hope, for that is the only hope we can really hang onto when our whole world has been overturned and shattered.
> 
> It is disappointing that GKTW isn't portrayed as a more happy place though. If anywhere seeps happiness out of it's pores, it's GKTW.
> 
> Sigh...I miss GKTW too...



  

I am totally positive that I have NO idea what you guys go through every day.



I will probably see the movie again at some point - and maybe I will see it a bit differently then?  

I ran into a family from my church ("typical" family, no kids with special needs) and they said the same thing - "I am not sure we can recommend the movie to our friends - it was too sad."    Which makes me sad for the movie company...if that makes sense...because I think the message they are trying to get out is positive - hopeful?  

I can't explain it.  

I guess at some point, when you see the movie, hopefully you will be able to give it a review on here.  If I were in your situation, though, I think I would skip it for a while??

It is definitely fairly realistic.

And I definitely miss GKTW.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

I'm amazed how many Wishes have been granted since our trip. It seems like forever ago. But I can close my eyes and still feel the overwhelming love & support we had. From pre-trip advice, Big Give Blessings (my kids still call it this), prayers, Trip Followers and emotional support as we came off the high of it all. What a great family the DIS is! 

I wonder if the ones that started it all here realized how many lives would be changed? The emotions here go so deep. It's nice to have others that "get it"

I can't wait to catch up with old friends and meet the new.
God Bless our little DIS Family


----------



## yinyanggirls

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I'm amazed how many Wishes have been granted since our trip. It seems like forever ago. But I can close my eyes and still feel the overwhelming love & support we had. From pre-trip advice, Big Give Blessings (my kids still call it this), prayers, Trip Followers and emotional support as we came off the high of it all. What a great family the DIS is!
> 
> I wonder if the ones that started it all here realized how many lives would be changed? The emotions here go so deep. It's nice to have others that "get it"
> 
> I can't wait to catch up with old friends and meet the new.
> God Bless our little DIS Family



Wow, you're up late even for WA. (said one night owl to another)
I always wonder what happens to the families whose stories fill the pages before ours. It's nice that you came back to say hi.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

yinyanggirls said:


> Wow, you're up late even for WA. (said one night owl to another)


  Some nights the owl in me takes over. I'll regret it when the kids get up in 3hrs


yinyanggirls said:


> I always wonder what happens to the families whose stories fill the pages before ours. It's nice that you came back to say hi.



Thanks   Hopefully I'll stick around this time. Life's been crazy for us since Oct and :knock on wood: I think we're finally getting back to a semi routine.

Of course insomnia helps a bit too


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I'm amazed how many Wishes have been granted since our trip. It seems like forever ago. But I can close my eyes and still feel the overwhelming love & support we had. From pre-trip advice, Big Give Blessings (my kids still call it this), prayers, Trip Followers and emotional support as we came off the high of it all. What a great family the DIS is!
> 
> I wonder if the ones that started it all here realized how many lives would be changed? The emotions here go so deep. It's nice to have others that "get it"
> 
> I can't wait to catch up with old friends and meet the new.
> God Bless our little DIS Family



I will read about your trip after I take Ty to school. I do agree this board has been a huge blessing. We haven't gone on our trip yet and they have brought me through one of the toughest times of my life. The love and emotions that is on this board is amazing. I wouldn't have known no where near what I would if I wouldn't have found this place. And the friends that are walking right along with us just has a very special place in my heart. I talk about this place everywhere I go and what wonderful people are here.


----------



## wishin' on a star

I agree completely!    Of course, I have lots of online support through other groups related to Catherine's medical needs.  But to find this amazing, assorted group of people who don't necessarily have the same medical condition, but can share the magic of Disney and the joy of "the wish" that all of our kids are experiencing.  

I am SO glad I found the DIS, and all of the wonderful people who visit here!


----------



## pacrosby

yinyanggirls said:


> I always wonder what happens to the families whose stories fill the pages before ours.




OMG Melissa.............what a way with words!  That brought a little tear to my eye (and that's not so easy to do to this stoic New Englander )


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone. Its been awhile since I've touched base. A few weeks ago we decided to take the kids to Mexico for our first non Disney vacation. Just before we left, Sydney was completely discharged from the oncology clinic and given a clean bill of health. They ran her catecholamine levels one last time. We just got back from Mexico last night and had a message waiting from her oncology nurse. I spoke with her this evening. Sydney's levels are up. They've put her back in the clinic (not as inpatient but as outpatient). We went through this last fall and they said it was lab error since the retest was fine... what's the chance of two lab errors in 6months? They're worried. They've said they don't know why her HVA is high... its higher now than it was an initial diagnosis three years ago. They're retesting next Monday with another test in 3 mo and another in 6mo. They're going to watch her now until she gets 3 negative tests in a row. I'm stunned and completely in shock. I was worried about leaving the clinic... just in case... but they said there was more danger to her in the playground or driving in a car than the neuroblastoma returning... and now this. Please pray for my little one. I'm scared.


----------



## jen-y

I just don't think I could sit through a movie like that right now.  I can't hardly even handle a St. Jude commercial


----------



## jen-y

Nicky was in the hospital for 3 days with Neutropenia/fever.  Hopefully his counts go back up ok because he is scheduled to start maintenance next week.


----------



## jen-y

We are praying for you   My 4 year old son Nicky has Leukemia.  He is in remission, but still has a long road ahead and I get nervous everytime he gets tested.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Hi everyone,

Another WWYD question!!!

Our wish chapter just emailed me that they booked a character lunch for Brigitte on a day we weren't planning on going to one of the Disney parks.

I feel bad telling them and don't want to sound unappreciative, so how would you handle it?  I would prefer they just include the money from that in our expense check and I can just use it for one of the ADR's I already have.

What do you think??


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. Its been awhile since I've touched base. A few weeks ago we decided to take the kids to Mexico for our first non Disney vacation. Just before we left, Sydney was completely discharged from the oncology clinic and given a clean bill of health. They ran her catecholamine levels one last time. We just got back from Mexico last night and had a message waiting from her oncology nurse. I spoke with her this evening. Sydney's levels are up. They've put her back in the clinic (not as inpatient but as outpatient). We went through this last fall and they said it was lab error since the retest was fine... what's the chance of two lab errors in 6months? They're worried. They've said they don't know why her HVA is high... its higher now than it was an initial diagnosis three years ago. They're retesting next Monday with another test in 3 mo and another in 6mo. They're going to watch her now until she gets 3 negative tests in a row. I'm stunned and completely in shock. I was worried about leaving the clinic... just in case... but they said there was more danger to her in the playground or driving in a car than the neuroblastoma returning... and now this. Please pray for my little one. I'm scared.



Oh no. I am so sorry to hear that. I hope and pray that it is another lab error. We are praying for Sidney and all of you. We hope you had a great vacation to Mexico!! That sounds very exciting!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> We are praying for you   My 4 year old son Nicky has Leukemia.  He is in remission, but still has a long road ahead and I get nervous everytime he gets tested.



We are also praying for Nicky. I hope his counts come back up. hugs!


----------



## maroo

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I'm amazed how many Wishes have been granted since our trip. It seems like forever ago. But I can close my eyes and still feel the overwhelming love & support we had. From pre-trip advice, Big Give Blessings (my kids still call it this), prayers, Trip Followers and emotional support as we came off the high of it all. What a great family the DIS is!
> 
> I wonder if the ones that started it all here realized how many lives would be changed? The emotions here go so deep. It's nice to have others that "get it"
> 
> I can't wait to catch up with old friends and meet the new.
> God Bless our little DIS Family



 Hello!! 

I was just talking about this on another board - how amazing it is that our lives cross in so many ways.  Who would have ever thought a Disney forum would make such a difference in so many lives!

Thanks for coming back and updating us!!!  I am glad that you guys are doing well.  




wishin' on a star said:


> I agree completely!    Of course, I have lots of online support through other groups related to Catherine's medical needs.  But to find this amazing, assorted group of people who don't necessarily have the same medical condition, but can share the magic of Disney and the joy of "the wish" that all of our kids are experiencing.
> 
> I am SO glad I found the DIS, and all of the wonderful people who visit here!



I totally agree!!!



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. Its been awhile since I've touched base. A few weeks ago we decided to take the kids to Mexico for our first non Disney vacation. Just before we left, Sydney was completely discharged from the oncology clinic and given a clean bill of health. They ran her catecholamine levels one last time. We just got back from Mexico last night and had a message waiting from her oncology nurse. I spoke with her this evening. Sydney's levels are up. They've put her back in the clinic (not as inpatient but as outpatient). We went through this last fall and they said it was lab error since the retest was fine... what's the chance of two lab errors in 6months? They're worried. They've said they don't know why her HVA is high... its higher now than it was an initial diagnosis three years ago. They're retesting next Monday with another test in 3 mo and another in 6mo. They're going to watch her now until she gets 3 negative tests in a row. I'm stunned and completely in shock. I was worried about leaving the clinic... just in case... but they said there was more danger to her in the playground or driving in a car than the neuroblastoma returning... and now this. Please pray for my little one. I'm scared.



Oh no!  Horrible for you guys, too.  

Maybe you could get a different lab to run it as well?  I would want them to be sure, ya know??

Keep us posted.  



pnutallergymom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another WWYD question!!!
> 
> Our wish chapter just emailed me that they booked a character lunch for Brigitte on a day we weren't planning on going to one of the Disney parks.
> 
> I feel bad telling them and don't want to sound unappreciative, so how would you handle it?  I would prefer they just include the money from that in our expense check and I can just use it for one of the ADR's I already have.
> 
> What do you think??




We had a similar issue with Lauren's trip.  We had a BBB appt scheduled for her, but we changed our MNSSHP dates and had to move it.  We kept both appts (because I was not sure how it was going to work on the expense check) - but it worked out great because they made the appt, but just put the money for the BBB right into her expense check.  So we canceled the appt they made and kept the one I made.  

If they had already paid for it, then we were going to need to do some switching around because we had MNSSHP tickets and wanted her to be all made up for the party.

If it is not an ADR that they would have to pay for - it is possible that they will just include the approx cost into the expense check, which means you could use it for the ADR's you already have.

But I definitely was very careful with what I said to the chapter  - they do so much that I didn't want to upset anyone and look the gift horse in the mouth sort of thing.


----------



## pacrosby

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another WWYD question!!!
> 
> Our wish chapter just emailed me that they booked a character lunch for Brigitte on a day we weren't planning on going to one of the Disney parks.
> 
> I feel bad telling them and don't want to sound unappreciative, so how would you handle it?  I would prefer they just include the money from that in our expense check and I can just use it for one of the ADR's I already have.
> 
> What do you think??



I really wouldn't feel badly Shannon.  I'm sure they would totally understand when you inform them of what you shared with us -  "You have planned out your itinerary with ADR's  and unfortunately you won't be in 'that' park for that day".   That's not being unappreciative, it's being honest.  They really should understand that not everyone is just planning on 'winging it'.  

Is it a character lunch that you already had booked?  If not would she be interested in it?  Maybe they could just change the day to a day you are intending to be in that park?  Or switch it for another ADR you've already made (either have them include the cost in your expense check for you to apply to one of your ADR's OR  have them make an identical reservation and then you cancel yours).  I understand maroo's concern but I really really doubt that Disney would make MAW pay for an ADR if the Wish family wasn't going to be able to use it.


----------



## pnutallergymom

pacrosby said:


> I really wouldn't feel badly Shannon.  I'm sure they would totally understand when you inform them of what you shared with us -  "You have planned out your itinerary with ADR's  and unfortunately you won't be in 'that' park for that day".   That's not being unappreciative, it's being honest.  They really should understand that not everyone is just planning on 'winging it'.
> 
> Is it a character lunch that you already had booked?  If not would she be interested in it?  Maybe they could just change the day to a day you are intending to be in that park?  Or switch it for another ADR you've already made (either have them include the cost in your expense check for you to apply to one of your ADR's OR  have them make an identical reservation and then you cancel yours).  I understand maroo's concern but I really really doubt that Disney would make MAW pay for an ADR if the Wish family wasn't going to be able to use it.




Thanks guys....I actually wasn't even thinking about it, but it is Crystal Palace which you don't have to pre-pay for, so I am assuming that it probably is included in the expense check.  I know that they mean well when they do these things, but I just think its funny that they don't ask if it something you are interested in.   We went round and round when they wanted to book her at BBB and couldn't believe that I didn't want to do it for her.  She doesn't have the attention span to sit that long, and forget about anyone touching her!!!  Not happening.  I told them that she isn't into princesses, but anything with Mickey Mouse or Minnie are safe bets!  So how do they get CP?  I don't know.  Just annoyed.  I'm sure I sound completely ungrateful, which isn't the case at all.


----------



## TTomlinson

Ok, so I'll admit I'm an OCD and impatient person lol. We are still waiting on dates and info about our trip from MAW and I'm trying so hard to be patient but with our trip only about a month or so away I'm going nuts wanting to plan and get organized. I know there is a lot of discussion about expense checks and which things they pay for and what they don't, I'm just curious what the approximate amount is they give you for spending from MAW? I know our wish screeners said its not nearly as much as they used to, and I understand that with the economy. I'm just already trying to get some idea of how much we will have to work with vs. what we want/need to pay for ourselves. Feel free to PM if you'd rather not post that kind of info on the board, I'm just wanting some idea of what we will have to work with 

The boys are soooo into the pin trading idea now and we've already got some pin lots coming (thanks to some tips from members here!) and lanyards and such... they can't wait to start "practice trading" around the house. Probably a good idea so that they learn some etiquette and manners before we are in the park! They also are all totally pumped for the Ridemakerz shop... That's one of the reasons I need to figure out a budget because they are all counting on going there now and I need to make sure I can afford it since it isn't part of Disney and we will just be paying for it.

Thanks for the info and support everyone!
Tami


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just wanted shout out a IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU ALL!! I can't believe how many are going in the next few weeks. I really hope all of the Wish kids and their families have the most magical trip EVER! 

And just a little note. Don't forget to come back and post your Trip reports!!! Please don't leave us hanging 

Wishing for safe travels, lots of magic and and some pixie dust too!


----------



## TTomlinson

I'm still trying to absorb all the info and get my mind around planning. Just curious if anyone has done the Pirates League? I have all boys and a few I think are at the ages where they would have a lot of fun with this. Just trying to decide if its something to add to the plan...

Tami


----------



## Wee Annie

pnutallergymom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Another WWYD question!!!
> 
> Our wish chapter just emailed me that they booked a character lunch for Brigitte on a day we weren't planning on going to one of the Disney parks.
> 
> I feel bad telling them and don't want to sound unappreciative, so how would you handle it?  I would prefer they just include the money from that in our expense check and I can just use it for one of the ADR's I already have.
> 
> What do you think??



Shannon,  a similar situation happened to us, except it was a lunch at CRT (and thus pre-paid).  It was for a day that we weren't planning on being at the MK, and I had actually planned a CRT lunch for a different day.  I decided just to not say anything and slightly rearrange our plans (flipped plans for a couple of days).  I am a formerly (trying!) obsessive planner and   control freak who is doing my best just to let go with this trip and "go with the flow" (to the extent that is possible for me!), so I decided it was the universe's way of telling me to be more flexible.  It was a bit painful reconstructing my plans, but it was actually a bit freeing to be able to do so.  

None of this means to suggest that the right thing for you to do is necessarily to rearrange your plans for this ADR.  I just wanted to let you know that our chapter did something similar, so I think it's fairly common.  If you do go the "graciously decline" route, just make sure that they haven't already arranged payment with WDW for this meal (you never know). 

Good luck!  I just wanted to let you know that I know the discomfort that this can cause when you have different plans.  I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Wee Annie

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. Its been awhile since I've touched base. A few weeks ago we decided to take the kids to Mexico for our first non Disney vacation. Just before we left, Sydney was completely discharged from the oncology clinic and given a clean bill of health. They ran her catecholamine levels one last time. We just got back from Mexico last night and had a message waiting from her oncology nurse. I spoke with her this evening. Sydney's levels are up. They've put her back in the clinic (not as inpatient but as outpatient). We went through this last fall and they said it was lab error since the retest was fine... what's the chance of two lab errors in 6months? They're worried. They've said they don't know why her HVA is high... its higher now than it was an initial diagnosis three years ago. They're retesting next Monday with another test in 3 mo and another in 6mo. They're going to watch her now until she gets 3 negative tests in a row. I'm stunned and completely in shock. I was worried about leaving the clinic... just in case... but they said there was more danger to her in the playground or driving in a car than the neuroblastoma returning... and now this. Please pray for my little one. I'm scared.



Joanne,

I am so sorry that you are having this scare.  As you know I know, the big "R" is every cancer parent's worst fear, forever hanging over our childrens' heads.  Your little one and family are in my prayers.  I am praying this is just some fluke.  I went through a relapse scare with Elke in December, and most the time I felt like I was either going to vomit or cry (or both at the same time).  I hope somehow that the fun of planning Sydney's wish trip can take your mind, somehow, off this stress.  And pray that you receive normal test results next time (and the next, and the next, and so on...)!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. This is a terrible roller coaster ride. When I read Maroo's message yesterday about getting another lab to do the test, I didn't think it was possible as the children's hospital is the only one that does the test in Ottawa but I spoke with DH last night and just got off the phone with Sydney's paed office. I'm waiting to hear back from her. I'm working on finding another lab, either hospital based or not, in either Toronto or somewhere in the US that her urine can be expressed for another test. Whether the next test is positive or negative, after the past 6months, I just won't believe it. I can't stand the thought that this is back and growing in her without doing something to stop it and I know if it comes back negative, I won't believe it 100%. The only way is to have two tests done and hope for the same result from both so that we know exactly what we're facing. 

I need to try and stop obsessing about this so I'm going to flip to planning Sydney's trip. I emailed the wish foundation for the latest details yesterday so I'm going to try and switch focus a bit.


----------



## pnutallergymom

TTomlinson said:


> I'm still trying to absorb all the info and get my mind around planning. Just curious if anyone has done the Pirates League? I have all boys and a few I think are at the ages where they would have a lot of fun with this. Just trying to decide if its something to add to the plan...
> 
> Tami



Hi Tami,

We haven't done it yet, but will be on our trip.  Brigitte isn't, but my older kids are!!  Jennifer has some pics from her trip I think.  I have heard good things about it, but make sure you bring LOTS of make-up remover!!  It stays on for a while!!!!


----------



## maroo

TTomlinson said:


> Ok, so I'll admit I'm an OCD and impatient person lol. We are still waiting on dates and info about our trip from MAW and I'm trying so hard to be patient but with our trip only about a month or so away I'm going nuts wanting to plan and get organized. I know there is a lot of discussion about expense checks and which things they pay for and what they don't, I'm just curious what the approximate amount is they give you for spending from MAW? I know our wish screeners said its not nearly as much as they used to, and I understand that with the economy. I'm just already trying to get some idea of how much we will have to work with vs. what we want/need to pay for ourselves. Feel free to PM if you'd rather not post that kind of info on the board, I'm just wanting some idea of what we will have to work with
> 
> The boys are soooo into the pin trading idea now and we've already got some pin lots coming (thanks to some tips from members here!) and lanyards and such... they can't wait to start "practice trading" around the house. Probably a good idea so that they learn some etiquette and manners before we are in the park! They also are all totally pumped for the Ridemakerz shop... That's one of the reasons I need to figure out a budget because they are all counting on going there now and I need to make sure I can afford it since it isn't part of Disney and we will just be paying for it.
> 
> Thanks for the info and support everyone!
> Tami



I have heard from a lot of families over the last two years about their expense checks.  It varies a LOT.  It depends on a variety of factors including (but not limited to) the size of your family, how many adults/children, if you are staying at GKTW or on Disney property, if you are flying or driving, etc.  It even made a difference in our case in what the gas prices were at the time.    It also varies because chapters spend their money differently...for example: One chapter may pay for a limo to pick up your family at your home, another may pay for a send off party and another may pay for a special event (ADR, BBB, special ticket party) - some chapters do all of those things and some chapters only do one.  Some of the chapters that may not do as much before the trip make it up when they provide the expense check.

Bottom line is that each chapter is responsible for their own fundraising and budgets for the trips - so it really varies.  

So...I guess all of that to say that you may get PM's saying amounts, etc - but your chapter could be totally different.  

I don't think they ever envisioned a site like this where we would all compare.  

(And not that it is a bad thing - we all just want to know to be able to plan.)

I have seen as little as $500 and as much as a few thousand dollars.    I know that doesn't help....

I did finally call our chapter and just told her that we really would like to know to be able to plan and got some info about 2 weeks before we left - it was an approximate figure, but it helped us plan.



casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. This is a terrible roller coaster ride. When I read Maroo's message yesterday about getting another lab to do the test, I didn't think it was possible as the children's hospital is the only one that does the test in Ottawa but I spoke with DH last night and just got off the phone with Sydney's paed office. I'm waiting to hear back from her. I'm working on finding another lab, either hospital based or not, in either Toronto or somewhere in the US that her urine can be expressed for another test. Whether the next test is positive or negative, after the past 6months, I just won't believe it. I can't stand the thought that this is back and growing in her without doing something to stop it and I know if it comes back negative, I won't believe it 100%. The only way is to have two tests done and hope for the same result from both so that we know exactly what we're facing.
> 
> I need to try and stop obsessing about this so I'm going to flip to planning Sydney's trip. I emailed the wish foundation for the latest details yesterday so I'm going to try and switch focus a bit.



Bless your heart!  

Things may be different there in Canada - but here in the states they allow us (but it could be at our expense) to have a test redone.  We have some of our cancer patients that end up sending their tissue samples to Mayo Clinic or MD Anderson to come up with a definitive diagnosis.  

I am so sorry this is happening and hope you get some clear answers very soon.

But...back to planning!!


----------



## jen-y

I am usually a fanatic about planning our Disney trips.  I spend hours checking the park hours and parade and show times.  Then I come up with a schedule of where we will be and when,  to make sure we don't miss anything.  I decided not to do that this time (or atleast to try not to), so now its like I don't know what to do with myself.  
I am wondering the same things I see others are:  We made some ADR's, but now I see that they make some for you (as part of the surprises), so I wonder how that will work out.  Also, I am wondering how much spending money we get (just so that I can figure how many extra's we can do).  I would really like to go to MNSSHP (did I get that abbreviation right?). Is that something they would possibly line up for us as part of a surprise? or are we on our own to do that?
We have family and friends meeting us there, who are staying at a Disney hotel,  so they get extra magic hours and will have park hoppers.  I am wondering if we get park hoppers, or just one park per day?  Can we possibly pay to upgrade to hoppers and get extra magic hours (so that we can keep up with the rest of our group).  Is there a limit to the number of park tickets we get? I am also uncomfortable asking these questions, but at the same time, I really need to know.


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, reading through some posts and noticing alot of talk of expense checks, I suppose over here we would call it spending money! So from what i can tell MAW give some money for this, is it the same here in the UK with MAW? 

just curious really and of course, every penny helps!


----------



## tinkermomofjamie

Hello all,

We finally had a visit with the wish grantors...short but sweet. Jamie told them that she wanted to go to DisneyWorld. Since it is just she and I at the house, she will get to invite someone else. She picked my dd...that is 23. We haven't got the date yet, but are hoping for June. We are all excited to go. I can't wait to see Jamie's face light up once we get there and she sees everything. She really has no clue what to expect and I don't want to tell her too much. I want her to just take it all in there.

I really don't know what all to expect. But I know that I have a WHOLE LOT of planning to start doing, but will probably wait until we have the date. Does anyone know how long that usually takes?? What should I start doing now to get ready for this wonderful adventure?? I am open to any and all suggestions, and in fact welcome them all. 

I hope everyone is doing great here!


----------



## pacrosby

jen-y said:


> I am usually a fanatic about planning our Disney trips.  I spend hours checking the park hours and parade and show times.  Then I come up with a schedule of where we will be and when,  to make sure we don't miss anything.  I decided not to do that this time (or atleast to try not to), so now its like I don't know what to do with myself.
> I am wondering the same things I see others are:  We made some ADR's, but now I see that they make some for you (as part of the surprises), so I wonder how that will work out.  Also, I am wondering how much spending money we get (just so that I can figure how many extra's we can do).  I would really like to go to MNSSHP (did I get that abbreviation right?). Is that something they would possibly line up for us as part of a surprise? or are we on our own to do that?
> We have family and friends meeting us there, who are staying at a Disney hotel,  so they get extra magic hours and will have park hoppers.  I am wondering if we get park hoppers, or just one park per day?  Can we possibly pay to upgrade to hoppers and get extra magic hours (so that we can keep up with the rest of our group).  Is there a limit to the number of park tickets we get? I am also uncomfortable asking these questions, but at the same time, I really need to know.





As maroo has said chapters are sooooooooo different that there is no way to know for sure unless you just ask them directly.  Our chapter did not do a send-off party, did not make any ADR's, did not line up any surprises (but did give us a nice expense check).  Therefore if I had sat and waited "just in case", I would have been in tough shape (seeing that reservations for many things can be very difficult to get at the last minute).  I'd strongly encourage people to not be embarrassed and just ask any and all questions you have.  Honestly, I think people (not 'you' necessarily or 'anyone' in particular, just 'people' in general) tend to get way too anxious about this.  It's really not a matter of being unappreciative.  I'm sure they would readily agree that the whole point is to grant your "child's wish" not just send you on vacation.  And as we all know, it's all in the way it's asked.  Just tell them that you were hoping to do some planning, you had been told that you "might" be recieving an 'expense check' and were wondering if in fact that was something they did and if so if they could possibly give you an idea of what it might be so that you could make some plans.  "Remind" them that getting reservations for character meals and special events is not always possible at the last minute.  How can anyone argue with that?

I also want to point out for anyone that is feeling a wee bit guilty and apprehensive with all this 'inside info'  that these boards are not the only way Wish families can 'compare and contrast'.  Many times people are referred for a Wish by families who have already had Wishes granted or from someone who has known  a Wish family.  Nevermind the fact that you've got 200 Wish families residing together for a week at a time at GKTW.  People talk.  Word gets out.    I honestly don't think MAW is looking at the discrepancies between chapters as a big secret they need to keep.  I'd like to give them more credit than that.


----------



## jen-y

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally had a visit with the wish grantors...short but sweet. Jamie told them that she wanted to go to DisneyWorld. Since it is just she and I at the house, she will get to invite someone else. She picked my dd...that is 23. We haven't got the date yet, but are hoping for June. We are all excited to go. I can't wait to see Jamie's face light up once we get there and she sees everything. She really has no clue what to expect and I don't want to tell her too much. I want her to just take it all in there.
> 
> I really don't know what all to expect. But I know that I have a WHOLE LOT of planning to start doing, but will probably wait until we have the date. Does anyone know how long that usually takes?? What should I start doing now to get ready for this wonderful adventure?? I am open to any and all suggestions, and in fact welcome them all.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great here!



Once we signed the "final papers", the wish granters sent them in to the home office.  Then the home office called me about a week or so later and confirmed the dates and flight times and made the actual reservations.  Then a few days after that, I received written confirmation in the mail.  As far as what to start doing now, I suggest you decide which (if any) restaurants or character dining you want to do (brouse dining on the Disney website) so that you are ready to make reservations as soon as your dates are set.  If you need any feedback or reccomendations on the dining, just ask.  I think between the group of us, we have been to most of the restaurants before.


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I am usually a fanatic about planning our Disney trips.  I spend hours checking the park hours and parade and show times.  Then I come up with a schedule of where we will be and when,  to make sure we don't miss anything.  I decided not to do that this time (or atleast to try not to), so now its like I don't know what to do with myself.
> I am wondering the same things I see others are:  We made some ADR's, but now I see that they make some for you (as part of the surprises), so I wonder how that will work out.  Also, I am wondering how much spending money we get (just so that I can figure how many extra's we can do).  I would really like to go to MNSSHP (did I get that abbreviation right?). Is that something they would possibly line up for us as part of a surprise? or are we on our own to do that?
> We have family and friends meeting us there, who are staying at a Disney hotel,  so they get extra magic hours and will have park hoppers.  I am wondering if we get park hoppers, or just one park per day?  Can we possibly pay to upgrade to hoppers and get extra magic hours (so that we can keep up with the rest of our group).  Is there a limit to the number of park tickets we get? I am also uncomfortable asking these questions, but at the same time, I really need to know.



Yes - it is MNSSHP!    They may line that up as a surprise - I agree with pacrosby - I would just ask.  It is all in the way you ask, I suppose - as I know none of us want to seem pushy or difficult with our wish granters - it is, afterall, a gift - but I also think we want to do everything in our power to make it the best trip possible for the wish child.  

You will have Park Hoppers.  There is really not a way to officially "upgrade" to EMH - but I am willing to bet you $100 that if you go to Guest Services and explain your situation that they will make sure you are able to do EMH with the rest of your family there.  

You get 1 3-Day Park Hopper to a Disney Park for each person that is officially part of your wish.  

Then you get 1 day at Sea World and a 2 day Park Hopper to Universal, too.




owensdad said:


> Hi folks, reading through some posts and noticing alot of talk of expense checks, I suppose over here we would call it spending money! So from what i can tell MAW give some money for this, is it the same here in the UK with MAW?
> 
> just curious really and of course, every penny helps!



  We also call it spending money, essentially - I think it was dubbed "expense check" because they give you a budget and the check is literally there to cover your expenses.  Our chapter listed things like gas, tips, extra meals, etc.  

And I am TOTALLY clueless about how it works with the UK MAW.  

I do think that you guys get 7 nights as international guests and most families here in the States get 6 nights.   

Otherwise - we will be excitedly awaiting what is in store for you guys. 



tinkermomofjamie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally had a visit with the wish grantors...short but sweet. Jamie told them that she wanted to go to DisneyWorld. Since it is just she and I at the house, she will get to invite someone else. She picked my dd...that is 23. We haven't got the date yet, but are hoping for June. We are all excited to go. I can't wait to see Jamie's face light up once we get there and she sees everything. She really has no clue what to expect and I don't want to tell her too much. I want her to just take it all in there.
> 
> I really don't know what all to expect. But I know that I have a WHOLE LOT of planning to start doing, but will probably wait until we have the date. Does anyone know how long that usually takes?? What should I start doing now to get ready for this wonderful adventure?? I am open to any and all suggestions, and in fact welcome them all.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great here!



I am so glad that she gets to bring an extra person!  

I think it is a good idea to keep a lot of it a secret.  She will be so excited and so surprised!

I feel like a broken record today...but that totally depends on the chapter.  

If you are thinking you would be going in June - I would start figuring out if you want any special meals while you are there - maybe come up with a 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice on restaurants.  Then maybe get Disney to send you park maps for each park?  So you can sorta see what is there to do - then you will have an idea of how long you may want to be at each park.

We purchased the Unofficial Guide to WDW (Len Testa) and I love that book.  It is HUGE and has lots to read - it also has a lot of info that you won't need for this trip (lodging, etc) - but they do have a good overview of the rides and attractions.

Another book I recommend is Passporter Open Mouse - it is a book that, although outdated, gives a good description of each attraction and how it may affect someone with special needs.  These can be anything from mobility issues to children being afraid of the dark.  And it also has a good overview of most rides.  But the latest version is 2008, I think - so it is outdated with some information.

Other than that...maybe read trip reports - this gives you a good idea of what worked and what didn't for other families.  Each family is different, but it gives you an idea.


----------



## tinkermomofjamie

Thank you Jen-y and Maroo....need all the suggestions/help I can get.

I talked with the wish grantors, and because Jamie was placed in my home by CPS, they will have to sign the forms also. I just hope they do it and not have the mom sign anything. I don't think she would. The mom won't even have her name changed on her birth certificate from "Infant" to "Jamie"! Legally, her name is infant, and that just brakes my heart!! Sorry to go on about this...just upset that we seem to be hitting a brickwall!

Anyway, any suggestions on where I should make reservations?? She LOVES the princess stories, and TINKERBELL too!   she is very much a little girl and LOVES to do little girl things!! Like dress up as a princess.  Any suggestions would be great! I will get online to see what all is available and try to find some maps. I will also see about getting the 2 books as suggested. 

Thank you again for your help!!!


----------



## jen-y

TinkerMomOfJamie


I am probably not spelling these right, but Ackerhaus restaurant (in Epcot) is where I have gone before for dining w/ princesses.  Aurora, Ariel, Jasmine, and Alice in Wonderland were there and their may have been some others, but I don't remember.  Cinderella's Royal Table (aka CRT) restaurant in Cinderella Castle is the ultimate (also expensive).  Cinderella, the fairy godmother, and the mice are there.  I have never seen Tinkerbell around the parks (but maybe thats just me) but do look for her to fly from the top of Cinderella Castle during the fireworks show.  Thats pretty neat.  Regarding dressing up as a princess, there is Bibity, Bopity, Botique in Downtown Disney that will do princess makeovers.  There are different packages depending on what you want, but its also expensive.  For my daughter, I brought her Cinderella dress and accessories from home.  I bought some spray hair glitter from Claires at the mall and did her hair and put a little make up on her myself.

Ps. Did you order the free Disney vacation planning DVD?  If not, you can order it on their website.
     You can also order free maps on their website


----------



## Adrismommy

I'm glad to see that some others have the same questions I had regarding planning.  It's funny because I wouldn't necessarily call myself a big planner by nature, but last year when we went to Disney I became obsessive, and now I'm at it again!  I have ADRs and a time slot booked for BBB and wondered what in the world I would do if I had things all planned out and they sprung a surprise on me.  In fact, they hinted that there would be a surprise but that they would plan it and we'd find out a week out when they came to give us the itinerary.  So I'm trying - so hard - to have a flexible plan, with intentions of changing it whenever I see what they planned.  But I can't for the life of me imagine just winging it and going with the flow.  I just can't see that working well with a 3 year old and a baby.  At any rate, I told Adri about BBB and what all it entailed.  She is so excited, talks about it every day.  I am so pumped for this trip!


----------



## Wee Annie

Okay, so we leave on Saturday and I am beginning to think about packing (didn't get to make "the list" today, will do tomorrow).  Is there any reason why I would need ("need" being the operative word) anything other than purely casual clothing for our stay at GKTW?

I used the word "need," because although many people enjoy wearing nice things, I really like being comfortable.  Very comfortable.  So if I can get by with casual clothing (shorts, tees, jeans, etc), I will be ecstatic.

For those who have been, is there any event where I will feel uncomfortable if I wear casual clothing (I'm not talking things with holes, etc).

Thx!


----------



## newdrama12

Wee Annie said:


> Is there any reason why I would need ("need" being the operative word) anything other than purely casual clothing for our stay at GKTW?
> Thx!



Nope, casual clothing is perfect for GKTW. I can't think of any event that would need something else. It is a fantastic place!! You and the family will have a blast!


----------



## that's nice

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Anyway, any suggestions on where I should make reservations?? She LOVES the princess stories, and TINKERBELL too!   she is very much a little girl and LOVES to do little girl things!! Like dress up as a princess.  Any suggestions would be great! I will get online to see what all is available and try to find some maps. I will also see about getting the 2 books as suggested.
> 
> Thank you again for your help!!!



If you are looking for princess meals you have a few options. In MK there is Cinderella Royal Table CRT(B,L,D) which is in the castle. You get to take a picture with Cinderella when you walk in and get to meet some other princesses (all subject to change of course). The picture you take with Cinderella is brought to you at your table and you get to keep it. 

In Epcot there is Akershus (as jen-y pointed out)(B,L,D). You usually cannot find Cinderella here but she does make random appearances. You get to take a picture with Belle when you enter and the picture is brought to you. I think the picture can also be added to your photopass(from what I recall).

At the Grand Floridan Hotel (which you can get to driving, by boat from MK, or by monorail), there is 1900 Park Fare(B,D). At breakfast usually you can see Pooh, Tigger, Mary Poppins, Alice, & the Mad Hatter (who is hilarious IMO) At dinner you can eat with Cinderella, Prince Charming, Lady Tremaine (Cinderella's stepmother), Anastasia & Drizella(Cinderella's stepsisters). Once in a while, the fairy godmother may stop in. 

We have ate at all three restaurants. Depending on your DD's favorites, what food you like, and your what parks you are doing can determine where you want to eat. Check out the menus for all 3 restaurants HERE!

If you have any specific questions let me know. I have lots of pictures from each restaurant and write ups as well.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Wee Annie said:


> Okay, so we leave on Saturday and I am beginning to think about packing (didn't get to make "the list" today, will do tomorrow).  Is there any reason why I would need ("need" being the operative word) anything other than purely casual clothing for our stay at GKTW?
> 
> I used the word "need," because although many people enjoy wearing nice things, I really like being comfortable.  Very comfortable.  So if I can get by with casual clothing (shorts, tees, jeans, etc), I will be ecstatic.
> 
> For those who have been, is there any event where I will feel uncomfortable if I wear casual clothing (I'm not talking things with holes, etc).
> 
> Thx!



I brought my youngest daughter's Christmas dress, and I wish I would have had everyone dress a little nicer Christmas night. The pictures we got back from GKTW's photographer were better than anything we could have paid for and will make adorable Christmas cards, but even better if we had all been dressed a little nicer!
Other than that, we stayed in shorts the whole time.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Can anyone tell me what time is the morning orientation at GKTW?


----------



## wishin' on a star

alaskanabbott said:


> I brought my youngest daughter's Christmas dress, and I wish I would have had everyone dress a little nicer Christmas night. The pictures we got back from GKTW's photographer were better than anything we could have paid for and will make adorable Christmas cards, but even better if we had all been dressed a little nicer!
> Other than that, we stayed in shorts the whole time.



I love this...I never would have thought about bringing Christmas dresses!!


----------



## noahsketomom

yinyanggirls said:


> Can anyone tell me what time is the morning orientation at GKTW?



Hi Melissa!  We had the evening one, but I'm FAIRLY certain it is at 9am. Once I find out what bag my GKTW stuff is in, I'll let you know for sure!  

We pretty much had less than 2 hours to pack up our villa -- so I have NO idea where most things are packed!!!


----------



## teskak

Please visit MyaRose's Caringbridge page and leave her some support.

It is all hitting home and she is suffering

_Lately I have been feeling the pain and loss of Mya. I am increasingl​y saddened and am struggling to hold on to my faith and God's love for me. Please pray for me. Pray for me to feel God's peace and love and that my mourning Mya will not overtake me_


----------



## maroo

tinkermomofjamie said:


> Thank you Jen-y and Maroo....need all the suggestions/help I can get.
> 
> I talked with the wish grantors, and because Jamie was placed in my home by CPS, they will have to sign the forms also. I just hope they do it and not have the mom sign anything. I don't think she would. The mom won't even have her name changed on her birth certificate from "Infant" to "Jamie"! Legally, her name is infant, and that just brakes my heart!! Sorry to go on about this...just upset that we seem to be hitting a brickwall!
> 
> Anyway, any suggestions on where I should make reservations?? She LOVES the princess stories, and TINKERBELL too!   she is very much a little girl and LOVES to do little girl things!! Like dress up as a princess.  Any suggestions would be great! I will get online to see what all is available and try to find some maps. I will also see about getting the 2 books as suggested.
> 
> Thank you again for your help!!!



Infant!?!?!?!  That is one of the saddest things I have EVER heard.  

I totally agree with what everyone already said about the Princess Meals. 



Adrismommy said:


> I'm glad to see that some others have the same questions I had regarding planning.  It's funny because I wouldn't necessarily call myself a big planner by nature, but last year when we went to Disney I became obsessive, and now I'm at it again!  I have ADRs and a time slot booked for BBB and wondered what in the world I would do if I had things all planned out and they sprung a surprise on me.  In fact, they hinted that there would be a surprise but that they would plan it and we'd find out a week out when they came to give us the itinerary.  So I'm trying - so hard - to have a flexible plan, with intentions of changing it whenever I see what they planned.  But I can't for the life of me imagine just winging it and going with the flow.  I just can't see that working well with a 3 year old and a baby.  At any rate, I told Adri about BBB and what all it entailed.  She is so excited, talks about it every day.  I am so pumped for this trip!



I am so glad you are so excited!!   

Not sure what to tell you on the surprise, though!  

I really wish the chapters would sorta find out from the families how much they plan on "planning" for their trip??  



Wee Annie said:


> Okay, so we leave on Saturday and I am beginning to think about packing (didn't get to make "the list" today, will do tomorrow).  Is there any reason why I would need ("need" being the operative word) anything other than purely casual clothing for our stay at GKTW?
> 
> I used the word "need," because although many people enjoy wearing nice things, I really like being comfortable.  Very comfortable.  So if I can get by with casual clothing (shorts, tees, jeans, etc), I will be ecstatic.
> 
> For those who have been, is there any event where I will feel uncomfortable if I wear casual clothing (I'm not talking things with holes, etc).
> 
> Thx!



The only thing I would add is that you NEED to bring an extra duffle bag or two.   For all of the things you will get.    Just throw in an extra duffle bag in your regular bag and you can expand when you come back.  



yinyanggirls said:


> Can anyone tell me what time is the morning orientation at GKTW?



9 AM. 

They usually have a 7 PM one and occasionally have a 3:30 ish one.  

You can also request a private one if you just can't fit one into your schedule - they will sometimes be able to pull that off for you.



teskak said:


> Please visit MyaRose's Caringbridge page and leave her some support.
> 
> It is all hitting home and she is suffering
> 
> _Lately I have been feeling the pain and loss of Mya. I am increasingl​y saddened and am struggling to hold on to my faith and God's love for me. Please pray for me. Pray for me to feel God's peace and love and that my mourning Mya will not overtake me_





Please.   

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## pacrosby

yinyanggirls said:


> Can anyone tell me what time is the morning orientation at GKTW?



yup, it's 9 am


----------



## maroo

Hey guys!

I have a very exciting announcement that has nothing to do with DISNEY - except that we plan to CELEBRATE this in Disney!!!



Lauren ran for "Executive" Vice President - which is basically the Vice President of the Student Body - at her high school this week.  

Lauren goes to a large High School of over 1,500 students in grades 10 - 12.

She ran against two of the most popular and well-known students in the High School.  But neither of the students really did very many posters - I think they thought they had it in the bag.  


But Lauren had us (her Mom, Dad and I) making posters for her last week and when we didn't make enough of them (life is really busy), she decided to make stickers and bought a banner with her own money....

And 


SHE WON!!!!!!!!!


We are so proud of her!!!

And I knew her "followers" on the DIS would want to know. 


*I posted this in about 4 places...so sorry if it is a repeat!*


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a very exciting announcement that has nothing to do with DISNEY - except that we plan to CELEBRATE this in Disney!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren ran for "Executive" Vice President - which is basically the Vice President of the Student Body - at her high school this week.
> 
> Lauren goes to a large High School of over 1,500 students in grades 10 - 12.
> 
> She ran against two of the most popular and well-known students in the High School.  But neither of the students really did very many posters - I think they thought they had it in the bag.
> 
> 
> But Lauren had us (her Mom, Dad and I) making posters for her last week and when we didn't make enough of them (life is really busy), she decided to make stickers and bought a banner with her own money....
> 
> And
> 
> 
> SHE WON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> We are so proud of her!!!
> 
> And I knew her "followers" on the DIS would want to know.
> 
> 
> *I posted this in about 4 places...so sorry if it is a repeat!*





YEAH Lauren!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkermomofjamie

WAY TO GO LAUREN!! I am so very happy for you!!!


----------



## cajunfan

maroo said:


> Lauren ran for "Executive" Vice President - which is basically the Vice President of the Student Body - at her high school this week.
> 
> And
> 
> SHE WON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> We are so proud of her!!!
> 
> And I knew her "followers" on the DIS would want to know.
> 
> 
> You should be proud of her! Tell her congratulations!
> 
> 
> Lynn


----------



## pnutallergymom

Congrats Lauren!!!  That is AWESOME!!!!!!  Good Luck!!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

WTG Lauren!!


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> And
> 
> 
> SHE WON!!!!!!!!!



Congraulations Lauren!


----------



## casper_jj11

Maroo, I finally posted a PRT... boy its longer than I expected. Anyway, thought I'd let you know so you can place a link up front. Now to figure out how to place it in my siggie and post pics.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hmm, figured out the signature. Is there a way to add pics without having them on a website somewhere? What if I email them to myself... will that give me an http:/ site to add?


----------



## Mtopher4

No I think you have to load them onto a site like photobucket.. sorry 


Yeah for Lauren!!!!!!


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Hmm, figured out the signature. Is there a way to add pics without having them on a website somewhere? What if I email them to myself... will that give me an http:/ site to add?



I think the only way to do it is to load on photobucket or another photo hosting site. 

It is password protected, but someone can click the picture to get to the folder of pictures without a password - so you will only want to load the ones that you want people in general to have access to.

You don't have to post pics if you don't feel comfortable, though.  But we do love them.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks! I opened a photobucket account and figured it out. Pics are now in the pretrip report! I'll post others later.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Maroo, thanks for sharing that with us! Please tell Lauren that I have tears in my eyes, I'm so proud of her! When an extra opportunity is presented to these kids who often have to sit on the sidelines, it makes me so happy! And she totally earned it! Way to go!!!


----------



## pacrosby

Hey does anyone know if the paving stone you can purchase from GKTW is intended to be in memory of an angel or do some purchase them as a tribute to their living Wish child?  I'm sure this is more likely to be able to be answered from someone who's already gone on their trip.  We've been thinking of getting one in honor of Matty's trip but not sure if it's appropriate.


----------



## pacrosby

Ok kids..........

After some serious consideration I've decided to take on a project here on the Disboards.  Our way of giving back.  Many here already know me and my gingerbread boy and how our MAW trip was alittle different.  How I pursued Matty's wish not to break from the ongoing trials and tribulations of our medical journey; not as a long awaited and much deserved family vacation; but rather as a celebration of where we stand today - Matty's current state of good health.

Our trip WAS wonderful, beyond our wildest dreams, and we are very thankful for MAW and GKTW and of course the many folks I've met here on the boards.  Now that our trip is over (and the neverending TR is 'close' to being done) we've been discussing how we would give back (always our intention).  To give back to MAW we are pursuing volunteer positions as Wish Granters and looking towards ways to get involved with fundraising.  To give back to GKTW we have planned a return trip this coming December when we will volunteer at the village and present them with a load of 'goodies' from a town-wide donation effort (we're hoping to make this an annual trip).  And then there's the question of the Disboards.  Hmmmmmmm.  How to give back here.

So here's my thoughts.  The Big Give is a wonderful thing.  A wonderful group of ladies and gentlemen who bring alittle extra love and support and pixie dust to many families going on their Wish trips.  But not every family is able to be a recipient of the Big Give.  Just not enough time; not enough man-power.  For a variety of reasons, many families are not able to experience the magic of a little extra pixie dust.  So this is what I would like to do.  For any/all families who do not get chosen I would like to start a Mini-Give.  While custom clothing could certainly not be a part of the package, lots of other fun goodies certainly could.  In addition I would like to include a little something from the GKTW store (right now I'm thinking hats - baseball or bucket depending on age/gender).  This would also benefit GKTW as proceeds from the purchase of goods from their store go directly to the Village.  My husband and I are perfectly happy taking this on on our own HOWEVER if there is anyone who would like to get involved I would certainly welcome your thoughts/ideas/assistance.

Just wanted to throw it out there.  I've been dying to 'help' since we got back but more often than not I find our circumstances and, as a result, our perspective on things to be so very different than most other Wish Trippers.  Finally, an opportunity to be truly productive 

Respond here or pm me if you'd like.

Thanx


----------



## teresajoy

maroo said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a very exciting announcement that has nothing to do with DISNEY - except that we plan to CELEBRATE this in Disney!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren ran for "Executive" Vice President - which is basically the Vice President of the Student Body - at her high school this week.
> 
> Lauren goes to a large High School of over 1,500 students in grades 10 - 12.
> 
> She ran against two of the most popular and well-known students in the High School.  But neither of the students really did very many posters - I think they thought they had it in the bag.
> 
> 
> But Lauren had us (her Mom, Dad and I) making posters for her last week and when we didn't make enough of them (life is really busy), she decided to make stickers and bought a banner with her own money....
> 
> And
> 
> 
> SHE WON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> We are so proud of her!!!
> 
> And I knew her "followers" on the DIS would want to know.
> 
> 
> *I posted this in about 4 places...so sorry if it is a repeat!*



YAY Lauren!!!!! That is wonderful news! 



maroo said:


> I think the only way to do it is to load on photobucket or another photo hosting site.
> 
> It is password protected, but someone can click the picture to get to the folder of pictures without a password - so you will only want to load the ones that you want people in general to have access to.
> 
> You don't have to post pics if you don't feel comfortable, though.  But we do love them.



I don't think you can view other pictures in the album when the album is set to private. 


pacrosby said:


> Hey does anyone know if the paving stone you can purchase from GKTW is intended to be in memory of an angel or do some purchase them as a tribute to their living Wish child?  I'm sure this is more likely to be able to be answered from someone who's already gone on their trip.  We've been thinking of getting one in honor of Matty's trip but not sure if it's appropriate.



I know you can't add two dates on the stone, and we Disboutiquers bought a stone, so I think it's something that people do.


----------



## tinytreasures

pacrosby said:


> Hey does anyone know if the paving stone you can purchase from GKTW is intended to be in memory of an angel or do some purchase them as a tribute to their living Wish child?  I'm sure this is more likely to be able to be answered from someone who's already gone on their trip.  We've been thinking of getting one in honor of Matty's trip but not sure if it's appropriate.



We bought one when we were down there it has Jason's name and m/yr of his trip 


Congrats Lauren


----------



## TTomlinson

Now that we have our dates  I'm going to try to make at least one ADR for Tyler's bday with Pooh and Friends at Crystal Palace. Any recommendations on what time of day is best? I've seen mixed results from the reviews I've read. We are planning on going to MK the first day after we arrive and I don't think we want to try to make an early breakfast that day since we will have orientation, etc... I was thinking of trying to snag a lunch or dinner spot. Just wondering what has worked well for others?

I don't want to double post this, but if you get a chance, peek at our PTR and read what Ridemakerz is planning for my boys. They are going to be one of the highlights I think of at least the older boys' trip. I am still kind of in shock!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

CONGRATS LAUREN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

TTomlinson said:


> Now that we have our dates  I'm going to try to make at least one ADR for Tyler's bday with Pooh and Friends at Crystal Palace. Any recommendations on what time of day is best? I've seen mixed results from the reviews I've read. We are planning on going to MK the first day after we arrive and I don't think we want to try to make an early breakfast that day since we will have orientation, etc... I was thinking of trying to snag a lunch or dinner spot. Just wondering what has worked well for others?



Lunch is usually $10 cheaper with basically the same menu as dinner. If you wanted to make your money go further that's the way to go!  Or you can eat a small lunch and have an early dinner. We ate at 5 last time and it worked out great. I would plan on your meal taking 1 1/2 hours. If you get out early, better for you.


----------



## Wee Annie

Hi all!

About to go on Elke's wish trip (not packed at all yet..), and wondering if anyone can steer me toward which hospital near WDW/GKTW is best for pediatric oncology patients.  I guess I'm hoping that someone with a cancer child or a child with similar needs researched this before they went and will chime in.  I'm looking for the ER that is most comfortable with patients that require immediate isolation from the general population, and the one which is most adept at accessing ports.

Thanks!


----------



## maroo

livndisney said:


> YEAH Lauren!!!!!!!!






tinkermomofjamie said:


> WAY TO GO LAUREN!! I am so very happy for you!!!





cajunfan said:


> You should be proud of her! Tell her congratulations!
> 
> 
> Lynn





pnutallergymom said:


> Congrats Lauren!!!  That is AWESOME!!!!!!  Good Luck!!!!





wishin' on a star said:


> WTG Lauren!!





casper_jj11 said:


> Congraulations Lauren!





Mtopher4 said:


> Yeah for Lauren!!!!!!





yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo, thanks for sharing that with us! Please tell Lauren that I have tears in my eyes, I'm so proud of her! When an extra opportunity is presented to these kids who often have to sit on the sidelines, it makes me so happy! And she totally earned it! Way to go!!!





teresajoy said:


> YAY Lauren!!!!! That is wonderful news!





tinytreasures said:


> Congrats Lauren





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> CONGRATS LAUREN!!!!!!!!!





Thank you all so much for the congratulations!!!  

I showed these to Lauren last night and she was so excited!  We ended up taking her out to eat, which is something they very rarely do at their house, so it was really nice!!

Thank you all so much for your support of Lauren over these past years. 

I will update my pre-trip report a bit later with some recent pics and more news from the recent events in her life - all good news!


----------



## jen-y

Here is a WWYD question.  GKTW/MAW will give us a 3 day Disney hopper, and we would like to go to the parks for more than 3 days.  
Then we will need to buy an extra couple days worth of tickets.  I know its cheaper to add to an existing hopper than to buy tickets by the day.
Can we add on to the hopper they give us when we get there? or how does that work?


----------



## cajunfan

pacrosby said:


> So here's my thoughts.  The Big Give is a wonderful thing.  A wonderful group of ladies and gentlemen who bring alittle extra love and support and pixie dust to many families going on their Wish trips.  But not every family is a recipient of the Big Give.  For a variety of reasons many families are left out.  So this is what I would like to do.  For any/all families who do not get chosen I would like to start a Mini-Give.  While custom clothing could certainly not be a part of the package, lots of other fun goodies certainly could.  In addition I would like to include a little something from the GKTW store (right now I'm thinking hats - baseball or bucket depending on age/gender).  This would also benefit GKTW as proceeds from the purchase of goods from their store go directly to the Village.  My husband and I are perfectly happy taking this on on our own HOWEVER if there is anyone who would like to get involved I would certainly welcome your thoughts/ideas/assistance.
> 
> Respond here or pm me if you'd like.
> 
> Thanx



Pamela,

Please pm me when you start organizing this. I usually have a stash of "pixie dust" at the house, so I can try and help with this. 

Lynn


----------



## livndisney

Please remember Shardai and Mya today. Mya's service is today and I know Shardai needs all the good thoughts and prayers she can get.


----------



## pnutallergymom

pacrosby said:


> Ok kids..........
> 
> After some serious consideration I've decided to take on a project here on the Disboards. Our way of giving back. Many here already know me and my gingerbread boy and how our MAW trip was alittle different. How I pursued Matty's wish not to break from the ongoing trials and tribulations of our medical journey; not as a long awaited and much deserved family vacation; but rather as a celebration of where we stand today - Matty's current state of good health.
> 
> Our trip WAS wonderful, beyond our wildest dreams, and we are very thankful for MAW and GKTW and of course the many folks I've met here on the boards.  Now that our trip is over (and the neverending TR is 'close' to being done) we've been discussing how we would give back (always our intention).  To give back to MAW we are pursuing volunteer positions as Wish Granters and looking towards ways to get involved with fundraising.  To give back to GKTW we have planned a return trip this coming December when we will volunteer at the village and present them with a load of 'goodies' from a town-wide donation effort (we're hoping to make this an annual trip).  And then there's the question of the Disboards.  Hmmmmmmm.  How to give back here.
> 
> So here's my thoughts.  The Big Give is a wonderful thing.  A wonderful group of ladies and gentlemen who bring alittle extra love and support and pixie dust to many families going on their Wish trips.  But not every family is a recipient of the Big Give.  For a variety of reasons many families are left out.  So this is what I would like to do.  For any/all families who do not get chosen I would like to start a Mini-Give.  While custom clothing could certainly not be a part of the package, lots of other fun goodies certainly could.  In addition I would like to include a little something from the GKTW store (right now I'm thinking hats - baseball or bucket depending on age/gender).  This would also benefit GKTW as proceeds from the purchase of goods from their store go directly to the Village.  My husband and I are perfectly happy taking this on on our own HOWEVER if there is anyone who would like to get involved I would certainly welcome your thoughts/ideas/assistance.
> 
> Just wanted to throw it out there.  I've been dying to 'help' since we got back but more often than not I find our circumstances and, as a result, our perspective on things to be so very different than most other Wish Trippers.  Finally, an opportunity to be truly productive
> 
> Respond here or pm me if you'd like.
> 
> Thanx



Hi Pamela,

That is so nice.  I think their would be many families who would be very appreciative.  I totally agree with you when you have said that a MAW trip should be more than just a family vacation.  There should be lots of magic.  This would be a wonderful thing for others who haven't had any "pixie dust"!!

Let me know how I can help.


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> About to go on Elke's wish trip (not packed at all yet..), and wondering if anyone can steer me toward which hospital near WDW/GKTW is best for pediatric oncology patients.  I guess I'm hoping that someone with a cancer child or a child with similar needs researched this before they went and will chime in.  I'm looking for the ER that is most comfortable with patients that require immediate isolation from the general population, and the one which is most adept at accessing ports.
> 
> Thanks!



We went to Celebration Hospital when Lauren got sick.

She is not a cancer patient, but she has several medically complex things (baclofen pump, compromised breathing, etc) that they had to take into account when treating her.

We had a great experience there. 

They said they get a "lot" of MAW children there and had a stuffed animal for Lauren.

We had issues with Lauren's insurance not wanting to pay, but the care was top notch.

The "Bunny Book" you get when you check in has lots of phone numbers to call in case of any medical needs including doctors that will treat MAW children at no charge - our situation was just emergent and it was the middle of the night, so we ended up at Celebration.  GKTW was great help during the whole thing.


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Here is a WWYD question.  GKTW/MAW will give us a 3 day Disney hopper, and we would like to go to the parks for more than 3 days.
> Then we will need to buy an extra couple days worth of tickets.  I know its cheaper to add to an existing hopper than to buy tickets by the day.
> Can we add on to the hopper they give us when we get there? or how does that work?



You actually can't...unfortunately...

Basically the tickets you get are considered "COMP" tickets and can't be added to at all.

So...very unfortunately... you would have to purchase a full one day ticket (or more) for each member of your family.  

It is pretty expensive - at $79 per adult and I am not sure for children - and it is an extra $52 per ticket to get the PH option added to it.  

Probably not what you wanted to hear. 

One option is to go all the way and purchas an Annual Pass or a Non-Expiring Park Hopper (which is more expensive, obviously) but you could use if you plan to come back - (AP if you plan to come back within the year and non-expiring if you plan to come back in a few years).  That would give you the investment so that when you do come back you would not have to pay that hefty "first day" ticket again...they would all be at the "subsequent" day price.  But that only works if you think you are going to be able to get back.  

We knew we had to come back as soon as the trip started...so this is what we would have done.


----------



## Wee Annie

maroo said:


> We went to Celebration Hospital when Lauren got sick.
> 
> She is not a cancer patient, but she has several medically complex things (baclofen pump, compromised breathing, etc) that they had to take into account when treating her.
> 
> We had a great experience there.
> 
> They said they get a "lot" of MAW children there and had a stuffed animal for Lauren.
> 
> We had issues with Lauren's insurance not wanting to pay, but the care was top notch.
> 
> The "Bunny Book" you get when you check in has lots of phone numbers to call in case of any medical needs including doctors that will treat MAW children at no charge - our situation was just emergent and it was the middle of the night, so we ended up at Celebration.  GKTW was great help during the whole thing.



Thanks, Maroo!  You're very helpful, as usual!

I posted the same question on a cancer parent's forum I'm involved with, and for any other cancer parents out there, the reply I got from a member who lives in Fla. and has been to WDW was that Arnold Palmer's Children's Hospital is the only one that has a dedicated peds hem onc department.  Anyone out there with different info pls feel free to correct this if it's wrong.  I'm glad to know Celebration can also handle complex cases too, though!

And Maroo, what wonderful, heartwarming news re Lauren!  So happy for her!


----------



## maroo

Wee Annie said:


> Thanks, Maroo!  You're very helpful, as usual!
> 
> I posted the same question on a cancer parent's forum I'm involved with, and for any other cancer parents out there, the reply I got from a member who lives in Fla. and has been to WDW was that Arnold Palmer's Children's Hospital is the only one that has a dedicated peds hem onc department.  Anyone out there with different info pls feel free to correct this if it's wrong.  I'm glad to know Celebration can also handle complex cases too, though!
> 
> And Maroo, what wonderful, heartwarming news re Lauren!  So happy for her!



That is MUCH better info! 

Where is the Arnold Palmer Children's Hospital?  Maybe we could get info about it to post here on the 2nd post?  It seems like a Children's Hospital may be a much better advice?

It sounds like that may be the place to go?

We are very happy for her, too!  She is so excited and I know she will do a great job as VP, too!


----------



## pnutallergymom

We also have been told to go to Arnold Palmer for Brigitte if we have issues.  They are connected with Miami Children's and The Heart Institute....alot of her Boston doctors have working relationships with the team there.  Our General Surgeon also makes contact with a few of the docs there in case Brigitte has any issues....they have all of her info. at their fingertips if need be.


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> We also have been told to go to Arnold Palmer for Brigitte if we have issues.  They are connected with Miami Children's and The Heart Institute....alot of her Boston doctors have working relationships with the team there.  Our General Surgeon also makes contact with a few of the docs there in case Brigitte has any issues....they have all of her info. at their fingertips if need be.



That is awesome!!

Hopefully the info about this hospital is also in the Bunny Book so that they have the phone numbers and address in case of an emergency, too. 

This is great information.


----------



## Wee Annie

maroo said:


> That is MUCH better info!
> 
> Where is the Arnold Palmer Children's Hospital?  Maybe we could get info about it to post here on the 2nd post?  It seems like a Children's Hospital may be a much better advice?
> 
> It sounds like that may be the place to go?
> 
> We are very happy for her, too!  She is so excited and I know she will do a great job as VP, too!



Maroo, I googled it and it's in Orlando.


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> That is MUCH better info!
> 
> Where is the Arnold Palmer Children's Hospital?  Maybe we could get info about it to post here on the 2nd post?  It seems like a Children's Hospital may be a much better advice?
> 
> It sounds like that may be the place to go?
> 
> We are very happy for her, too!  She is so excited and I know she will do a great job as VP, too!



Arnold Palmer is up 1-4 from GKTW and Disney.
http://www.orlandohealth.com/Arnoldpalmerhospital/index.aspx

A word of caution, this Hospital would be VERY difficult for a parent to try and drive too  in an emergency. The traffic on I-4 reaches "parking lot" status at various times of the day.  Other hospitals in the area use helicopters and ambulances to transport to Arnold Palmer.


----------



## maroo

livndisney said:


> Arnold Palmer is up 1-4 from GKTW and Disney.
> http://www.orlandohealth.com/Arnoldpalmerhospital/index.aspx
> 
> A word of caution, this Hospital would be VERY difficult for a parent to try and drive too  in an emergency. The traffic on I-4 reaches "parking lot" status at various times of the day.  Other hospitals in the area use helicopters and ambulances to transport to Arnold Palmer.



Ok...then this may be the hospital they were referring to when we took Lauren to Celebration...?  They said that they (GKTW at the time) recommended Celebration to initially treat the patient and that they could be transferred to another facility if needed.

It is all coming back to me now...Which may not be a good thing - that was a bad night!

But this is definitely something I would have preferred that we had worked out ahead of time.  We had no reason to think Lauren would need to be hospitalized on her trip and didn't research it...but I definitely would get a game plan together as to where to go, alternate routes and what to do if it is rush hour.

This is all great information.


----------



## newdrama12

The address for Arnold Palmer is 92 West Miller Street, Orlando, Fl 32806

They are really good! My 1 year old nephew goes there for all of his eye exams and tests for aniridia.


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> You actually can't...unfortunately...
> 
> Basically the tickets you get are considered "COMP" tickets and can't be added to at all.
> 
> So...very unfortunately... you would have to purchase a full one day ticket (or more) for each member of your family.
> 
> It is pretty expensive - at $79 per adult and I am not sure for children - and it is an extra $52 per ticket to get the PH option added to it.
> 
> Probably not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> One option is to go all the way and purchas an Annual Pass or a Non-Expiring Park Hopper (which is more expensive, obviously) but you could use if you plan to come back - (AP if you plan to come back within the year and non-expiring if you plan to come back in a few years).  That would give you the investment so that when you do come back you would not have to pay that hefty "first day" ticket again...they would all be at the "subsequent" day price.  But that only works if you think you are going to be able to get back.
> 
> We knew we had to come back as soon as the trip started...so this is what we would have done.




Maroo,

I wish we could go back soon, but normally we only go once every 2 or 3 years.  I hope we go back to celebrate Nicky being done w/treatment, which should be in 3 years.

You mentioned something last week about a special party ticket???  You probably answered my question, but I was in the hospital w/Nicky for 3 days and did not check the forum.  Anywho, what is the special party ticket?

Jen-Y


----------



## jen-y

Maroo,

I wish we could go back soon, but normally we only go once every 2 or 3 years. I hope we go back to celebrate Nicky being done w/treatment, which should be in 3 years.

You mentioned something last week about a special party ticket??? You probably answered my question, but I was in the hospital w/Nicky for 3 days and did not check the forum. Anywho, what is the special party ticket?

Jen-Y


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> Maroo,
> 
> You mentioned something last week about a special party ticket???  You probably answered my question, but I was in the hospital w/Nicky for 3 days and did not check the forum.  Anywho, what is the special party ticket?
> 
> Jen-Y



You will be there during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (MNSSHP). It is a special "hard ticked" event at the Magic Kingdom. You can enter the park at 4 pm with this special ticket (the park will close to all guest without a ticket to the party at 7pm). It is a really fun event with trick or treating, special fireworks and a GREAT special parade. These tickets are about $60 per adult (a little cheaper for kids). We LOVED this event. I was concerned about spending that type of money, but the park was empty and we got to do a lot of suff!

Lynn


----------



## Savannah's Mami

Hi,
I know this is totally off topic but I just wanted to share with you all that Savannah (Wish child in December to Disney...oh...what an amazing trip!) will be on the Lifetime Channel's morning show The Balancing Act on June 8th...trying to help spread the word about organ donation and COTA (for those of you who have children or know anyone who has a child who is awaiting an organ transplant....COTA helps families fundraise to help with the medical expenses and related items.)  

I am hoping to recreate a little of the magic from our Wish trip on Savvy's birthday this December.  You all were sooooooooooooooooooooooooo wonderful in helping me plan the Wish trip I would love to continue to follow and get more ideas for her Birthday trip this year.

Big Hugs to you all!!!!
Ana


----------



## livndisney

Savannah's Mami said:


> Hi,
> I know this is totally off topic but I just wanted to share with you all that Savannah (Wish child in December to Disney...oh...what an amazing trip!) will be on the Lifetime Channel's morning show The Balancing Act on June 8th...trying to help spread the word about organ donation and COTA (for those of you who have children or know anyone who has a child who is awaiting an organ transplant....COTA helps families fundraise to help with the medical expenses and related items.)
> 
> I am hoping to recreate a little of the magic from our Wish trip on Savvy's birthday this December.  You all were sooooooooooooooooooooooooo wonderful in helping me plan the Wish trip I would love to continue to follow and get more ideas for her Birthday trip this year.
> 
> Big Hugs to you all!!!!
> Ana



Ana I was just thinking about you guys today!


----------



## The Lurker

Arnold Palmer is the large pediatric hospital in the area.  However, it is at least a 25 minute drive from GKTW and once you get near, a bit tricky to find the entrance.  It is a very good hospital and part of the Orlando Regional Medical Center.  They have a web page.  Celebration is part of the Florida Hospital group, but not located near their main hospital.  Both groups have helicopters, etc.  Disney sends most of its injured guests and cast members to Celebration - so they are use to handling children.  Both hospitals are very modern. Celebration is much easier to find and much closer.  I think GKTW also lists Osceola Regional (which may have changed its name recently).  It is a good, but old hospital.  I think they all have web pages and, if you are worried,  you might want to check them out.  Also check with your insurance company.  In an emergency, you can go to any hospital and transfer, but if you have time and you know which one is covered, you might just want to go there.

Katie


----------



## The Lurker

Paving stones can be purchased on line at the GKTW website for $200 each.  There are stones with kids names, family names, astronaut names (the original mercury astronauts were and still are very involved), organization names etc.  The choice is yours - but limited to 3 lines.

Katie


----------



## Savannah's Mami

livndisney said:


> Ana I was just thinking about you guys today!







We must have been sending the vibes to each other!  Savvy informed me today that she NEEDS a hat so she can peddle...Mind you the only time she has worn a hat was 1. GKTW to go horseback riding.  2. Elmo hat to the beach last week with her Elmo suit.  So this was a surprise to me until I realized Elmo's World was about helmet safety!  Just made my heart smile and think of you.


----------



## livndisney

Savannah's Mami said:


> We must have been sending the vibes to each other!  Savvy informed me today that she NEEDS a hat so she can peddle...Mind you the only time she has worn a hat was 1. GKTW to go horseback riding.  2. Elmo hat to the beach last week with her Elmo suit.  So this was a surprise to me until I realized Elmo's World was about helmet safety!  Just made my heart smile and think of you.



Did you see Busch Gardens opened a Sesame area? Complete with Elmo and cookie and rides!


----------



## Savannah's Mami

livndisney said:


> Did you see Busch Gardens opened a Sesame area? Complete with Elmo and cookie and rides!



We used to live so close to Busch Gardens!  I am going to try and take her to Sesame Place when we go back up to Philly for her follow-up.  We did it last year for one carousel ride then ended up in the first aid station with a follow up to the CHOP er...total bummer so this year I have my fingers crossed!  The only thing is that they are not open all year long so I have to time our follow up visit with the Sesame Place schedule.


----------



## Canyon girl

The Lurker said:


> Arnold Palmer is the large pediatric hospital in the area.  However, it is at least a 25 minute drive from GKTW and once you get near, a bit tricky to find the entrance.  It is a very good hospital and part of the Orlando Regional Medical Center.  They have a web page.  Celebration is part of the Florida Hospital group, but not located near their main hospital.  Both groups have helicopters, etc.  Disney sends most of its injured guests and cast members to Celebration - so they are use to handling children.  Both hospitals are very modern. Celebration is much easier to find and much closer.  I think GKTW also lists Osceola Regional (which may have changed its name recently).  It is a good, but old hospital.  I think they all have web pages and, if you are worried,  you might want to check them out.  Also check with your insurance company.  In an emergency, you can go to any hospital and transfer, but if you have time and you know which one is covered, you might just want to go there.
> 
> Katie



I'm kind of a lurker over here.  Former hospital lab worker who decided to stay home with the kids and homeschool.  I actually did my training at the main Florida Hospital branch in the early 1990s.  Celebration (depending on what is going on) would probably transfer to the main Florida Hospital on E. Rollins.  The main campus on Rollins has built a children's hospital.  I've seen pictures of the inside, and it is just stunning.  http://www.floridahospitalforchildren.com/  It seems that Disney and Florida Hospital have had some sort of relationship for quite a few years.  I hope this link helps someone.  My heart goes out to all of you, and I am just amazed at how everyone copes!

Naomi


----------



## maroo

Canyon girl said:


> I'm kind of a lurker over here.  Former hospital lab worker who decided to stay home with the kids and homeschool.  I actually did my training at the main Florida Hospital branch in the early 1990s.  Celebration (depending on what is going on) would probably transfer to the main Florida Hospital on E. Rollins.  The main campus on Rollins has built a children's hospital.  I've seen pictures of the inside, and it is just stunning.  http://www.floridahospitalforchildren.com/  It seems that Disney and Florida Hospital have had some sort of relationship for quite a few years.  I hope this link helps someone.  My heart goes out to all of you, and I am just amazed at how everyone copes!
> 
> Naomi



Thank you so much for the info!!  

These families are completely amazing!


----------



## yinyanggirls

We met with the wish granters tonight to get the final details for our trip (we leave Sat morning). After they left I was reading through the booklet they left with us and noticed that the rental car they show as reserved for us is a FULL size (Chevy Impala or similar). 

I'm not done packing, so I'm not positive how many bags we will have, but probably 2 large, 1 medium and 2 small, plus backpacks, purse and camera bag. We could probably make this all fit along with our family of four if it weren't for the wheelchair. It does come apart but it still takes up a fair amount of room, probably the equivalent of two medium suitcases? I just don't think we will fit. 

We both feel so grateful for everything MAW and GKTW has prepared for us that we hesitate to question this. DH actually objects to asking anything about it pretty strongly. I wasn't sure how I felt at first but as I thought about it, I decided that it really is a pretty big inconvenience. DH suggested he make two trips from the airport to get it all to GKTW. Who will watch our stuff while he does that? We leave our house at 6 and arrive in Orlando at 7 (local time) so after 10 hours of travelling I don't want to sit at the airport any longer than we have to. He suggested that the GKTW greeter take some of our stuff, but I don't think he understood that they probably don't go back to the village after seeing us. He suggested we just ask AVIS when we get there if we can upgrade on our own, but I'm afraid they won't have anything left by the time we get there that evening. I already checked for availability of a minivan at MCO Avis and they are sold out. What if the SUVs are gone when we check in? (I'm assuming we could fit in an SUV, since it at least has a taller roof for us to stack things) As you can tell, he is really very uncomfortable with saying anything to anyone about it (although I did get his permission to ask you all for your opinions). 

It crossed my mind to ask about what kind of rental  way back when, but I had already asked so many questions I felt uncomfortable doing so. Now I wish I had! I guess I also assumed that our wish granter had said something to whoever was in charge of that part, because I picked her up and drove her with us in our minivan to a MAW Christmas activity. Maybe they just go directly off of family size? What would you guys do? I think I can figure out a gracious way of asking about other possibilities but I'm not even sure who to ask. From past experience I know that our wish granters don't have the answers to direct questions, they have to ask the main office and get back to us which we don't have time for at this point. Does MAW pay for the rental or GKTW? Which one should I talk to if we decide to bring it up?


----------



## bestsummernight

Thank you for your full explanation, Will try later.


----------



## youyou588

hehe


----------



## youyou588

SO interesting here!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I would definately call MAW and talk to them.Back when we originally were planning I specifically asked what kind of vehicle we would get b/c of Ty's wheelchair and they had no problem with making sure we had a van . I do not think they will mind at all. They want you to have a wonderful trip and have NO worries


----------



## pacrosby

Melissa,

Honestly, just call them.  It is possible for mistakes to be made and I'm sure MAW would never want a family to be inconvienced as a result of a mix-up.  But they can't fix it if you don't tell them.  Obviously I don't have to tell you what to say, you're intelligent enough to figure it out on your own but really..................I just want to encourage you to pick up the phone.  There really isn't any reason for you to feel badly


----------



## that's nice

I agree with the pp.....

Call them, be super nice, and just ask if changing to a minivan is a possibliity. If it is great. If not then it didn't hurt to try!

1 day to go!!!!!!


----------



## pnutallergymom

Melissa,

If you do some digging on the GKTW site, you can find out what MAW pays them for their families.  If I read it right, it is a set amount for whether you have a car or not.  My understanding from everything that has been explained to me.........and it could be wrong.......but if a family gets a rental car it us usually one price, if they don't it is another.  GKTW sets up the rental etc......They have contracts with the car rental agencies.  I don't believe they pay different prices. MAW pays GKTW a set price based on whether a family gets a car or not and it doesn't matter what type of car it is (it said family choice)  Actually, I just looked it up.....look here http://www.gktw.com/newsletter/cc_winter_10.html

I knew I read it somewhere.....

Hope that helps.  Good luck.


----------



## casper_jj11

Just wanted to update on Sydney. We still haven't spoken directly with her oncologist, just the oncology nurse and her paediatrician. Both are pushing for a face to face with the oncologist for early next week. We should know today. I was told yesterday by the nurse that the oncologists believe neuroblastoma cells are giving positive results on the test. They've said that once these mature, they become normal cells and the test comes back normal until others activate again. That's all I've been told. What I know though, from my own research and speaking with her paed is that after age 2, neuroblastoma cells will rarely mature completely and become normal cells. That means, its back. The onc nurse said that there's a little girl in the under 2yrs clinic that has fluctuating levels and they even did a full body scan to find out why but nothing so they figure for some children, this just happens. Two concerns there: that child was under 2, Sydney isn't and Sydney hasn't had a scan since 2007 and then it was just abdominal because that's where the tumor was. We're now pushing not only for a meeting but for a full body scan to see if there is a tumor lurking in her. I want the meeting by early next week with a scan within a week afterwards. DH has contacts (he's a pharmaceutical patent lawyer) and is trying to find the best paed oncologist to take her on and work with the hospital here to do the testing/treatment. Our hospital is amazing but things work slowly here and right now, I want things done quickly. Any advice would be great but in any event, please send a little prayer for her.


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> We met with the wish granters tonight to get the final details for our trip (we leave Sat morning). After they left I was reading through the booklet they left with us and noticed that the rental car they show as reserved for us is a FULL size (Chevy Impala or similar).
> 
> I'm not done packing, so I'm not positive how many bags we will have, but probably 2 large, 1 medium and 2 small, plus backpacks, purse and camera bag. We could probably make this all fit along with our family of four if it weren't for the wheelchair. It does come apart but it still takes up a fair amount of room, probably the equivalent of two medium suitcases? I just don't think we will fit.
> 
> We both feel so grateful for everything MAW and GKTW has prepared for us that we hesitate to question this. DH actually objects to asking anything about it pretty strongly. I wasn't sure how I felt at first but as I thought about it, I decided that it really is a pretty big inconvenience. DH suggested he make two trips from the airport to get it all to GKTW. Who will watch our stuff while he does that? We leave our house at 6 and arrive in Orlando at 7 (local time) so after 10 hours of travelling I don't want to sit at the airport any longer than we have to. He suggested that the GKTW greeter take some of our stuff, but I don't think he understood that they probably don't go back to the village after seeing us. He suggested we just ask AVIS when we get there if we can upgrade on our own, but I'm afraid they won't have anything left by the time we get there that evening. I already checked for availability of a minivan at MCO Avis and they are sold out. What if the SUVs are gone when we check in? (I'm assuming we could fit in an SUV, since it at least has a taller roof for us to stack things) As you can tell, he is really very uncomfortable with saying anything to anyone about it (although I did get his permission to ask you all for your opinions).
> 
> It crossed my mind to ask about what kind of rental  way back when, but I had already asked so many questions I felt uncomfortable doing so. Now I wish I had! I guess I also assumed that our wish granter had said something to whoever was in charge of that part, because I picked her up and drove her with us in our minivan to a MAW Christmas activity. Maybe they just go directly off of family size? What would you guys do? I think I can figure out a gracious way of asking about other possibilities but I'm not even sure who to ask. From past experience I know that our wish granters don't have the answers to direct questions, they have to ask the main office and get back to us which we don't have time for at this point. Does MAW pay for the rental or GKTW? Which one should I talk to if we decide to bring it up?



My first reaction here was to hang on until you get to the airport...Honestly, I think when you show up with the bags and wheelchair and it doesn't fit that they will take care of it for you there.  IF you don't want to have to call, which I totally understand.  

But...I also agree with all of the previous posters.  I don't think it would be out of line at all to call.  I don't think this would sound ungrateful...just a logistical problem.  And I am sure by the tone of your post here that your phone call to them would be very kind and that they would probably appreciate knowing what you guys are thinking about.  

I do know of one other family that had issues with the car when they got to the airport and a call was made by the car rental place and they had a van pretty quickly.  



casper_jj11 said:


> Just wanted to update on Sydney. We still haven't spoken directly with her oncologist, just the oncology nurse and her paediatrician. Both are pushing for a face to face with the oncologist for early next week. We should know today. I was told yesterday by the nurse that the oncologists believe neuroblastoma cells are giving positive results on the test. They've said that once these mature, they become normal cells and the test comes back normal until others activate again. That's all I've been told. What I know though, from my own research and speaking with her paed is that after age 2, neuroblastoma cells will rarely mature completely and become normal cells. That means, its back. The onc nurse said that there's a little girl in the under 2yrs clinic that has fluctuating levels and they even did a full body scan to find out why but nothing so they figure for some children, this just happens. Two concerns there: that child was under 2, Sydney isn't and Sydney hasn't had a scan since 2007 and then it was just abdominal because that's where the tumor was. We're now pushing not only for a meeting but for a full body scan to see if there is a tumor lurking in her. I want the meeting by early next week with a scan within a week afterwards. DH has contacts (he's a pharmaceutical patent lawyer) and is trying to find the best paed oncologist to take her on and work with the hospital here to do the testing/treatment. Our hospital is amazing but things work slowly here and right now, I want things done quickly. Any advice would be great but in any event, please send a little prayer for her.



Thank you so much for the update.  Definitely praying!  Sounds like you are definitely on the right track to getting a full picture of her tumor status.  Hang in there.  We are praying!


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, bit of help needed here. Due to MAW policy of not sending any other family memebers we tried hard to get Owen's gran to be included but to no avail, they have spoken to GKTW and they are fine with it but she would have to provide her own park tickets, everything else would be ok. Now from what ive read we should get a 3 day Disney hopper ticket, 2 day Universal and a 1 day Seaworld. We will probably give US a miss so would just need a Disney 3 day hopper and the Seaworld 1 day ticket.

Over here in England its quite expensive and there aren't any 3 day hoppers for Disney available here. What is the price like over there now? is it worth trying to source them from the US?

any help appreciated folks, cheers


----------



## kdzbear

• Become a Ridemakerz fan on their Facebook page and get a coupon for $10 of a $30 purchase. Coupon is good until 12/31/10.
<http://*******.com/yyo9nsp>

I know that many of you are talking about checking out the new Ridemakerz shop in Downtown Disney. The link above is for a $10 coupon. I hope it helps! 

Try this link: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=120273829473


----------



## maroo

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, bit of help needed here. Due to MAW policy of not sending any other family memebers we tried hard to get Owen's gran to be included but to no avail, they have spoken to GKTW and they are fine with it but she would have to provide her own park tickets, everything else would be ok. Now from what ive read we should get a 3 day Disney hopper ticket, 2 day Universal and a 1 day Seaworld. We will probably give US a miss so would just need a Disney 3 day hopper and the Seaworld 1 day ticket.
> 
> Over here in England its quite expensive and there aren't any 3 day hoppers for Disney available here. What is the price like over there now? is it worth trying to source them from the US?
> 
> any help appreciated folks, cheers




A three day park hopper runs about $285.  Not sure about the Sea World Ticket...but hopefully someone can come along shortly and help you with that information.


----------



## TTomlinson

Organizing tips anyone? I'm realizing I have a lot of printed out material, info from websites, plans and schedules and emails printed with reservations, etc... I'm trying to figure out what is the best way to get all this organized to take with me etc... I'm thinking maybe a 3 ring binder with sections for each "type" of info and poly pockets to hold other paperwork/tickets etc? I know there are lots of you that have done this before and just wondering what worked best for you to keep it organized, at your fingertips, easy to travel with etc...


----------



## casper_jj11

I take three things. One of those pocket folders from the dollar store with an internal pocket on each side for emails, print outs etc. I also include a full size copy of our itinerary. I take it on the plane with me to have on hand but I leave it in the hotel room. I also have two mini photoalbum (soft sided) also from the dollar store. I put our itinerary on 4 x 6 cards and place them all in one album. I leave this in the hotel as well. In the second album I put only the 4x6 itinerary cards for the park we'll visit that day. I also have on the last page of the album all our ressies with numbers and times and a list of people I need souvenirs for. The cards fit perfectly in my fanny pack and we're set for the day.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

casper_jj11 said:


> Just wanted to update on Sydney. We still haven't spoken directly with her oncologist, just the oncology nurse and her paediatrician. Both are pushing for a face to face with the oncologist for early next week. We should know today. I was told yesterday by the nurse that the oncologists believe neuroblastoma cells are giving positive results on the test. They've said that once these mature, they become normal cells and the test comes back normal until others activate again. That's all I've been told. What I know though, from my own research and speaking with her paed is that after age 2, neuroblastoma cells will rarely mature completely and become normal cells. That means, its back. The onc nurse said that there's a little girl in the under 2yrs clinic that has fluctuating levels and they even did a full body scan to find out why but nothing so they figure for some children, this just happens. Two concerns there: that child was under 2, Sydney isn't and Sydney hasn't had a scan since 2007 and then it was just abdominal because that's where the tumor was. We're now pushing not only for a meeting but for a full body scan to see if there is a tumor lurking in her. I want the meeting by early next week with a scan within a week afterwards. DH has contacts (he's a pharmaceutical patent lawyer) and is trying to find the best paed oncologist to take her on and work with the hospital here to do the testing/treatment. Our hospital is amazing but things work slowly here and right now, I want things done quickly. Any advice would be great but in any event, please send a little prayer for her.



Joanne,  we are praying for Syndey and your family hun. We are also praying that you are able to find a dr to help in her treatment and get things done as quickly as possible. Lots of hugs!


----------



## Adrismommy

The talk about a rental has me wondering... we live in SC and will be driving to GKTW.  It's about an 8 or 9 hour drive.  Our wish granters said that because of the economy they aren't flying anyone right now (anyone within driving distance, of course), and that was perfectly fine with us.  They gave us the option of using a rental or driving our own vehicle.  Well our van has 180K miles on it so anytime we can avoid putting more miles on it, we do.  So I explained that to them and they just said, of course, it was fine for us to do whatever.  But I assumed we would get a van... maybe I'm wrong?  I would much rather put miles on my van than drive that kind of distance with an infant and a 3 year old in a small car.  Now I'm wondering if I should call and find out...  anyone else ever driven before?


----------



## pudge the fish

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, bit of help needed here. Due to MAW policy of not sending any other family memebers we tried hard to get Owen's gran to be included but to no avail, they have spoken to GKTW and they are fine with it but she would have to provide her own park tickets, everything else would be ok. Now from what ive read we should get a 3 day Disney hopper ticket, 2 day Universal and a 1 day Seaworld. We will probably give US a miss so would just need a Disney 3 day hopper and the Seaworld 1 day ticket.
> 
> Over here in England its quite expensive and there aren't any 3 day hoppers for Disney available here. What is the price like over there now? is it worth trying to source them from the US?
> 
> any help appreciated folks, cheers



Tickets for Sea world run about 78.95 for adults.
Now you can buy online but i am not sure it's available to those overseas...
But it's 10.00 cheaper to buy online for sea world
here the Website for Sea world tickets

http://www.seaworld.com/Tickets/Visitors.aspx
hope this helps


----------



## Mtopher4

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Joanne,  we are praying for Syndey and your family hun. We are also praying that you are able to find a dr to help in her treatment and get things done as quickly as possible. Lots of hugs!



Praying for Sydney ((((((Hugs)))))



Adrismommy said:


> The talk about a rental has me wondering... we live in SC and will be driving to GKTW.  It's about an 8 or 9 hour drive.  Our wish granters said that because of the economy they aren't flying anyone right now (anyone within driving distance, of course), and that was perfectly fine with us.  They gave us the option of using a rental or driving our own vehicle.  Well our van has 180K miles on it so anytime we can avoid putting more miles on it, we do.  So I explained that to them and they just said, of course, it was fine for us to do whatever.  But I assumed we would get a van... maybe I'm wrong?  I would much rather put miles on my van than drive that kind of distance with an infant and a 3 year old in a small car.  Now I'm wondering if I should call and find out...  anyone else ever driven before?


Vans are way more expensive to rent than cars.. My guess if they have you booked in a car. I'd call if you have questions. Ask if you can have a midsize car for safety reasons


----------



## pacrosby

Mtopher4 said:


> Vans are way more expensive to rent than cars.. My guess if they have you booked in a car. I'd call if you have questions. Ask if you can have a midsize car for safety reasons




I think someone earlier posted about how the rental system works and suggested that they are not paying the going rate (in fact I think they said the info they had read indicated that the rental rate for the Wish organizations was a flat fee regardless of what size the vehicle). Whether that's true across the board I don't know but I guess my point is that a van may actually not cost anymore for them.  The best thing to do might just be to ask them directly  i.e. "would it be possible for us to have a van since that's what we are used to driving and feel that it is so much safer for our family than a compact?"  Let them take it from there.  Either they'll say "oh sure", or they'll say "how 'bout a midsize (or whatever), or they'll say "we're sorry we can only offer you a compact".  

Always best to just let your concerns be known and ask for what you think you'll really be needing........................that would be my opinion anyway


----------



## Mtopher4

pacrosby said:


> I think someone earlier posted about how the rental system works and suggested that they are not paying the going rate (in fact I think they said the info they had read indicated that the rental rate for the Wish organizations was a flat fee regardless of what size the vehicle). Whether that's true across the board I don't know but I guess my point is that a van may actually not cost anymore for them.  The best thing to do might just be to ask them directly  i.e. "would it be possible for us to have a van since that's what we are used to driving and feel that it is so much safer for our family than a compact?"  Let them take it from there.  Either they'll say "oh sure", or they'll say "how 'bout a midsize (or whatever), or they'll say "we're sorry we can only offer you a compact".
> 
> Always best to just let your concerns be known and ask for what you think you'll really be needing........................that would be my opinion anyway



Opps..  thought they were referring to GKTW and not make a wish?


----------



## pacrosby

Mtopher4 said:


> Opps..  thought they were referring to GKTW and not make a wish?



"I think" they had said the rental car is paid to GKTW by MAW as part of the whole package.  That's how I understood it anyway.  If a Wish tripper is not staying at GKTW that's something else entirely but I'm still guessing MAW isn't paying the going rate for the rental.  Given that it is a charitable organization and all it's likely that they have special agreements with different companies (some may donate goods/services; others may offer their goods/services at a discount).  Obviously I don't have an insider info but if I were the betting type, I'd be putting some money on that 



edited to add:  but hey, I just had a flashback.  I do "know" that our chapter in fact did pay for the rental themselves.  I know that because they allowed us to use their confirmation number to add a couple of days at our own expense.  It was at a significant discounted rate as I remember though.  "Significant".

Lesson learned..........................there is no rhyme nor reason to how things are handled from chapter to chapter LOL  So when in doubt maybe just best to ask directly.


----------



## jen-y

casper_jj11 said:


> Just wanted to update on Sydney. We still haven't spoken directly with her oncologist, just the oncology nurse and her paediatrician. Both are pushing for a face to face with the oncologist for early next week. We should know today. I was told yesterday by the nurse that the oncologists believe neuroblastoma cells are giving positive results on the test. They've said that once these mature, they become normal cells and the test comes back normal until others activate again. That's all I've been told. What I know though, from my own research and speaking with her paed is that after age 2, neuroblastoma cells will rarely mature completely and become normal cells. That means, its back. The onc nurse said that there's a little girl in the under 2yrs clinic that has fluctuating levels and they even did a full body scan to find out why but nothing so they figure for some children, this just happens. Two concerns there: that child was under 2, Sydney isn't and Sydney hasn't had a scan since 2007 and then it was just abdominal because that's where the tumor was. We're now pushing not only for a meeting but for a full body scan to see if there is a tumor lurking in her. I want the meeting by early next week with a scan within a week afterwards. DH has contacts (he's a pharmaceutical patent lawyer) and is trying to find the best paed oncologist to take her on and work with the hospital here to do the testing/treatment. Our hospital is amazing but things work slowly here and right now, I want things done quickly. Any advice would be great but in any event, please send a little prayer for her.



We are praying for Sydney.  If there is a possibility it is back, then things definately need to move faster.  I am not sure how things work there,  but my son has leukemia and goes to Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago.  I can get his oncologist or the oncologist on call on the phone 24/7 with questions or problems and we have never had to wait or push for a test.  If it were me, I would look to go someplace else.  If that is not an option, then I would continue to push till they get tired of me.  Whats that saying??? "The squeeky wheel gets the grease"


----------



## maroo

Adrismommy said:


> The talk about a rental has me wondering... we live in SC and will be driving to GKTW.  It's about an 8 or 9 hour drive.  Our wish granters said that because of the economy they aren't flying anyone right now (anyone within driving distance, of course), and that was perfectly fine with us.  They gave us the option of using a rental or driving our own vehicle.  Well our van has 180K miles on it so anytime we can avoid putting more miles on it, we do.  So I explained that to them and they just said, of course, it was fine for us to do whatever.  But I assumed we would get a van... maybe I'm wrong?  I would much rather put miles on my van than drive that kind of distance with an infant and a 3 year old in a small car.  Now I'm wondering if I should call and find out...  anyone else ever driven before?



We flew and drove.  Confusing, huh!  

They actually sent Lauren, her brother and her parents on the plane - but we could not fly Lauren's wheelchair (too tall and her specific wheelchair configuration would not allow it to be turned on it's side to be stored) - so I drove their van down.  They had to have their van, since it has her lift and tie downs and all of that.  I just drove her wheelchair strapped in the van and then met them at the airport.  

They were willing to fly us or let me drive.  It was basically a "wash" for them to let me just drive - they saved on my plane ticket AND didn't have to rent a wheelchair accessible van for us - and the comfort level of me driving their van was much easier.  A lot of those vans can be bulky and cumbersome to drive.

These things vary so much by chapter.  I think it is awesome that you guys plan to drive!  You will have so much fun on the drive, I think!  

I guess see what they are planning for vehicles - I think they would do everything they could to accommodate you guys.  



pacrosby said:


> "I think" they had said the rental car is paid to GKTW by MAW as part of the whole package.  That's how I understood it anyway.  If a Wish tripper is not staying at GKTW that's something else entirely but I'm still guessing MAW isn't paying the going rate for the rental.  Given that it is a charitable organization and all it's likely that they have special agreements with different companies (some may donate goods/services; others may offer their goods/services at a discount).  Obviously I don't have an insider info but if I were the betting type, I'd be putting some money on that
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  but hey, I just had a flashback.  I do "know" that our chapter in fact did pay for the rental themselves.  I know that because they allowed us to use their confirmation number to add a couple of days at our own expense.  It was at a significant discounted rate as I remember though.  "Significant".
> 
> Lesson learned..........................there is no rhyme nor reason to how things are handled from chapter to chapter LOL  So when in doubt maybe just best to ask directly.



Totally agree with this!  There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason on how things are handled by different states and chapters.  



jen-y said:


> We are praying for Sydney.  If there is a possibility it is back, then things definately need to move faster.  I am not sure how things work there,  but my son has leukemia and goes to Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago.  I can get his oncologist or the oncologist on call on the phone 24/7 with questions or problems and we have never had to wait or push for a test.  If it were me, I would look to go someplace else.  If that is not an option, then I would continue to push till they get tired of me.  Whats that saying??? "The squeeky wheel gets the grease"



They are from Canada - and I think the healthcare system there is completely different from the States.  It is free, if I understand it, but it is specifically organized - which I think is the difference from the States.  

I don't really know how it all works - but I think that is factoring in to the situation for them.  

We are praying for you guys!!!!


----------



## that's nice

casper_jj11 said:


> Just wanted to update on Sydney. We still haven't spoken directly with her oncologist, just the oncology nurse and her paediatrician. Both are pushing for a face to face with the oncologist for early next week. We should know today. I was told yesterday by the nurse that the oncologists believe neuroblastoma cells are giving positive results on the test. They've said that once these mature, they become normal cells and the test comes back normal until others activate again. That's all I've been told. What I know though, from my own research and speaking with her paed is that after age 2, neuroblastoma cells will rarely mature completely and become normal cells. That means, its back. The onc nurse said that there's a little girl in the under 2yrs clinic that has fluctuating levels and they even did a full body scan to find out why but nothing so they figure for some children, this just happens. Two concerns there: that child was under 2, Sydney isn't and Sydney hasn't had a scan since 2007 and then it was just abdominal because that's where the tumor was. We're now pushing not only for a meeting but for a full body scan to see if there is a tumor lurking in her. I want the meeting by early next week with a scan within a week afterwards. DH has contacts (he's a pharmaceutical patent lawyer) and is trying to find the best paed oncologist to take her on and work with the hospital here to do the testing/treatment. Our hospital is amazing but things work slowly here and right now, I want things done quickly. Any advice would be great but in any event, please send a little prayer for her.





jen-y said:


> We are praying for Sydney.  If there is a possibility it is back, then things definately need to move faster.  I am not sure how things work there,  but my son has leukemia and goes to Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago.  I can get his oncologist or the oncologist on call on the phone 24/7 with questions or problems and we have never had to wait or push for a test.  If it were me, I would look to go someplace else.  If that is not an option, then I would continue to push till they get tired of me.  Whats that saying??? "The squeeky wheel gets the grease"


I totally agree with jen.. you have to speak to your doctor ASAP or find a reputable doctor at another children's hospital. We are able to speak with my DD's nurse or even her oncologist during clinic hours or the on call oncologist 24/7. We even have her oncologist's email. 

I think you are doing the right thing by pushing for the tests. Keep at them.

We will be praying for your little girl.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Just to update over here...

I called to ask about the "full size" car and an hour or two later our wish granter called back and said it is changed to a 7 passenger vehicle. I don't know what kind, but as long as it has some cargo room for the wheelchair we're happy. 

FYI - I called GKTW first but they said to call MAW about rental cars.


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> Just to update over here...
> 
> I called to ask about the "full size" car and an hour or two later our wish granter called back and said it is changed to a 7 passenger vehicle. I don't know what kind, but as long as it has some cargo room for the wheelchair we're happy.
> 
> FYI - I called GKTW first but they said to call MAW about rental cars.



Awesome!  Sounds like it worked out well!


----------



## noahsketomom

yinyanggirls said:


> Just to update over here...
> 
> I called to ask about the "full size" car and an hour or two later our wish granter called back and said it is changed to a 7 passenger vehicle. I don't know what kind, but as long as it has some cargo room for the wheelchair we're happy.
> 
> FYI - I called GKTW first but they said to call MAW about rental cars.



YAY!  So glad -- no worries!!  

I think I told you on your PTR, but if not, BON VOYAGE!!!  See you on the other side -- and hopefully our TR will be much further along!!  Here's to hoping, at least!!!  

SAFE, SAFE Travels!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> We are praying for Sydney.  If there is a possibility it is back, then things definately need to move faster.  I am not sure how things work there,  but my son has leukemia and goes to Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago.  I can get his oncologist or the oncologist on call on the phone 24/7 with questions or problems and we have never had to wait or push for a test.  If it were me, I would look to go someplace else.  If that is not an option, then I would continue to push till they get tired of me.  Whats that saying??? "The squeeky wheel gets the grease"



We love Childrens Memorial.  We travelled there a couple of years ago for urology and they were so good to us. The dr even emailed me to see how things were. Even called me on a Saturday to answer some questions I had.


----------



## pnutallergymom

Ok guys....I thought I would try here!!! Never hurts to ask, right???

Brigitte has been talking about Cinderella and The Castle for a couple of weeks now!!  I've been on the phone and online trying to score an ADR for Cinderellas Royal Table to no avail.  I am fully prepared to walk-up and ask if we can get in, and also ask at the Wish Lounge and hope that someone might sprinkle some pixie dust.........but I also remember a while back someone saying that there was someone here on the board that could sometimes have some "pull" and get a ressie if all else fails!!!!  So, I am asking!!!!

We are looking for either breakfast or lunch (up until about 2pm) on Tuesday April 27th......or for lunch or dinner on May 4th.  If anyone could help, I would be very appreciative.  We would also be able to do 1900 Park Faire for dinner from 5/1-5/4 as well if that was an option!

Thanks for letting me beg.  I figure if I don't ask, someone can't help!!!


----------



## noahsketomom

Hi all,
Just wanted to post here that our TR is up and running!  I'm only on day 2, but Court and I have to wade through 1000+ pictures, so we're getting there!  We had a fantastic time -- due in large part to all the folks on this board.

THANK YOU for being with us on this journey!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2444543


Blessings,


----------



## alaskanabbott

noahsketomom said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to post here that our TR is up and running!  I'm only on day 2, but Court and I have to wade through 1000+ pictures, so we're getting there!  We had a fantastic time -- due in large part to all the folks on this board.
> 
> THANK YOU for being with us on this journey!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2444543
> 
> 
> Blessings,



Hi, I can't wait to read it...I'm almost finished with our day 4, it's been slower than I'd hoped, but so much fun re-living everything


----------



## youyou588

If there are some information can share about love, family and self-improvement, thanks!!


----------



## youyou588

I like your pictures, so interesting!!


----------



## pacrosby

Hey guys

I've a serious dilemma on my hands and am hoping someone here knows the ins and outs of dealing with these online photo sites.  To summarize.............when we went on our Wish Trip in December a surprise private meet and greet with the MVMCP gingerbread men was arranged.  Disney also arranged to have a professional photographer at the meet and greet to take pictures for my family.  Maroo was there that night and was kind enough to offer to get the pictures from the Disney reps for me and send them to me later.  While  I never did receive the actual cd, she was finally able to send copies to my photobucket account a couple of weeks ago.  The big problem now is that they were resized and are now low resolution copies.  As a result when I've tried to order prints I am told they will likely be of poor quality.  Does anyone know how true this is?  Have I truly lost the ability to have these pictures developed???  As you can imagine I am heartbroken.  I did ask maroo if she still had the cd but apparently she has lost it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated?  I am in the process of trying to get in touch with the Entertainment Manager who was there that night in the hopes that he has access to another copy.  I don't know.  We're talking almost 6 months ago


----------



## TTomlinson

Pam-Sometimes they come back looking bad, but sometimes they don't. My brother ordered a huge poster one time from an image that I had fast uploaded so wasn't high-res and it looked just fine even though it gave them that warning. Can you maybe order a test run of say 5 pics and see how they look before you invest in all of them? Usually those places turn around orders pretty fast so it shouldn't take long and then you can see if they are going to be ok.

Sorry this happened  I'm a freak sometimes when it comes to my digital picture files... but I've also lost plenty in my day!

Hugs...


----------



## maroo

pnutallergymom said:


> Ok guys....I thought I would try here!!! Never hurts to ask, right???
> 
> Brigitte has been talking about Cinderella and The Castle for a couple of weeks now!!  I've been on the phone and online trying to score an ADR for Cinderellas Royal Table to no avail.  I am fully prepared to walk-up and ask if we can get in, and also ask at the Wish Lounge and hope that someone might sprinkle some pixie dust.........but I also remember a while back someone saying that there was someone here on the board that could sometimes have some "pull" and get a ressie if all else fails!!!!  So, I am asking!!!!
> 
> We are looking for either breakfast or lunch (up until about 2pm) on Tuesday April 27th......or for lunch or dinner on May 4th.  If anyone could help, I would be very appreciative.  We would also be able to do 1900 Park Faire for dinner from 5/1-5/4 as well if that was an option!
> 
> Thanks for letting me beg.  I figure if I don't ask, someone can't help!!!



PM me the ages of everyone and your times and dates - with some back ups. 

The DIS shut down the thread I used to have to help with this process.  

What I usually do is log on to the Reservations site and try several combinations of times and number in the party.  For example:  If there are 6 people eating, then I would try a table for 4 and 2...sometimes you can get a table for 4 and not 2.  Same if you have an odd number in your party...you can sometimes get a table for 6...but you have to prepay, so you may not want to add party members.  

But PM me and I will see if I can work some magic. 




pacrosby said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've a serious dilemma on my hands and am hoping someone here knows the ins and outs of dealing with these online photo sites.  To summarize.............when we went on our Wish Trip in December a surprise private meet and greet with the MVMCP gingerbread men was arranged.  Disney also arranged to have a professional photographer at the meet and greet to take pictures for my family.  Maroo was there that night and was kind enough to offer to get the pictures from the Disney reps for me and send them to me later.  While  I never did receive the actual cd that was prepared for me and passed on to maroo, she was finally able to send copies to my photobucket account a couple of weeks ago.  The big problem now is that they were resized and are now low resolution copies.  As a result when I've tried to order prints I am told they will likely be of poor quality.  Does anyone know how true this is?  Have I truly lost the ability to have these pictures developed???  As you can imagine I am heartbroken.  I did ask maroo if she still had the cd but apparently she has lost it.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated?  I am in the process of trying to get in touch with the Entertainment Manager who was there that night in the hopes that he has access to another copy.  I don't know.  We're talking almost 6 months ago



I just got your PM.    I responded - but I will respond here, too.

I will be glad to upload them all at full resolution.  *The pictures are not lost *- they are all on my computer and backed up.  I can even make a CD of them??     Just let me know which ones you want or if you want them all.  And if you want me to upload them to your photobucket or just burn you a CD of them.

I don't usually keep memory cards or CD's once I have uploaded pics and backed them up.  

That was an awesome night!  I would be in tears if we lost those pics.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> PM me the ages of everyone and your times and dates - with some back ups.
> 
> The DIS shut down the thread I used to have to help with this process.
> 
> What I usually do is log on to the Reservations site and try several combinations of times and number in the party.  For example:  If there are 6 people eating, then I would try a table for 4 and 2...sometimes you can get a table for 4 and not 2.  Same if you have an odd number in your party...you can sometimes get a table for 6...but you have to prepay, so you may not want to add party members.
> 
> But PM me and I will see if I can work some magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got your PM.    I responded - but I will respond here, too.
> 
> I will be glad to upload them all at full resolution.  *The pictures are not lost *- they are all on my computer and backed up.  I can even make a CD of them??     Just let me know which ones you want or if you want them all.  And if you want me to upload them to your photobucket or just burn you a CD of them.
> 
> I don't usually keep memory cards or CD's once I have uploaded pics and backed them up.
> 
> That was an awesome night!  I would be in tears if we lost those pics.



I hope Maroo is able to work some Magic for you and find reservations!

I am so glad it seems things will work out with your pictures.How awful it would be for you not to be able to get these awsome pics


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

We couldn't get Chef Mickeys the only thing they have available is at 7:45 and that is just too late for us to eat. I will keep trying but I doubt they will have something this late out.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We couldn't get Chef Mickeys the only thing they have available is at 7:45 and that is just too late for us to eat. I will keep trying but I doubt they will have something this late out.



Oh, don't lose hope yet!  You still have a few months to shoot for one. 

Are you trying online?

The other trick is to see what you can find around 45 days out...everyone that books a "package" with Disney has to pay off their trip 45 days out and some cancel and also cancel their ADR's at that time, so it is possible closer to the 45 day mark that you will be able to find something.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> Oh, don't lose hope yet!  You still have a few months to shoot for one.
> 
> Are you trying online?
> 
> The other trick is to see what you can find around 45 days out...everyone that books a "package" with Disney has to pay off their trip 45 days out and some cancel and also cancel their ADR's at that time, so it is possible closer to the 45 day mark that you will be able to find something.



There wasnt anything at all online so I called and the lady and I went through all of the days we are there. She came up with 7:45 for 2 different days but that was all they had. 

Oh thank you. I will try that. I would have never thought about that. Im going to mark it in my calender to call.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> There wasnt anything at all online so I called and the lady and I went through all of the days we are there. She came up with 7:45 for 2 different days but that was all they had.
> 
> Oh thank you. I will try that. I would have never thought about that. Im going to mark it in my calender to call.



I called at 90 days out (before they had moved it to 180) for our December trip and the CM told me that they didn't have anything at all for CRT for our party.  I asked him to check various party sizes, etc.  And there was nothing.

So I hung up the phone and got online and had a reservation in a few mintues.    I have no idea why...I thought they worked from the same system?  

Then I called in March for our Sept trip and the same thing - except that time I was on Disney property with no access to the internet.  Even a few days later (once I got home) there were better reservation spots than what they gave me on the phone...

With those two instances, I have decided to make all of my reservations online from now on.  Then if I can't get them online then I will call and see if a CM can work some magic??  

Hopefully it helps to try online.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank you Maroo. I will definately keep trying. Nothing online yet but maybe one of these times we will have success

Ok now I have a duffel bag question. Do you carry these on or check them? (I might have already asked but can't remember) I'm wondering where the best place to put it on our way back if it is "stuffed"


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Maroo. I will definately keep trying. Nothing online yet but maybe one of these times we will have success
> 
> Ok now I have a duffel bag question. Do you carry these on or check them? (I might have already asked but can't remember) I'm wondering where the best place to put it on our way back if it is "stuffed"



I think most families are given a duffle bag at some point during their stay - but I would not check that one...mainly because it is special and I would not want it to be torn up by the airline.  

If you have a strong duffle bag - like an Army type bag?? - then I would check it, otherwise it will need to be pretty small and you could carry it on.  

I am not sure if that answered your question or not.  

If I was headed to GKTW on a Wish Trip in the near future, I would probably pack a few big bags and not really fill them up - just leave quite a bit of room to expand.  Or maybe even pack a suitcase within a suitcase for the trip down that could be 2 suitcases on the return trip.  You really will end up with a lot of stuff.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts and prayers and for the info on other hospitals. Maroo is right, we're in Canada and its a bit different here but we are considering taking her to the US if needed which is why I'm trying to find the best doctors around. 

Medical care is free for us but it sometimes means taking a bit longer to see a specialist as you must have a gp referral. Sydney has been with the oncology team at the children's hospital here since two hours after her test results came back when she was 13mo old. She's always had wonderful care but I know that testing in particular can be slower here. There is no 'able to pay' route that we can take so testing is ordered for those that its deemed to be needed and it must be the specialist that orders it. There's our problem. They haven't determined that she needs it yet. Our paed is wonderful and called us Friday night to update us on a call she received from our oncologist. They will definitely do a face to face with us but they want a repeat of her urine test first to see waht her catecholamines are doing. Great. TEst was done today on a stat basis. We should have it back by end of teh week. If its high, they'll send her directly for scans. Which ones, I'm not sure. If its back to normal, they'll meet us but it may not be same day, or same week. They'll discuss then what we do next. Personally, I'm more of an action person than a wait and see and I have no intention of waiting for them to decide what to do. Problem is that if we take her outside our system, it really needs to be with their support becuase if she does need treatment, I'd like it done here, near her home where life can stay as close as possible to normal for her and her brothers. Its always moved quickly for us in the past with her and I'm not used to having to wait... and I don't like it much and I'm not planning on doing it for long. I told our paed that we'll wait til the results get back later this week but I won't be waiting much longer. So we'll see. I've taken the names of all the hospitals mentioned here. I also know that Philidelphia does a lot of research on neuroblastoma so that may be another option. Everyone we've spoken with here is discussing doctors in other Cdn locations but our problem is not the doctors here (they're incredibly good at what they do) its the speed with which things happen so for a change in that, we may need to go outside this system.


----------



## jen-y

Just made ADR for character breakfast at Nickelodeon Suites Hotel
I left a message w/a manager to see if there is anything special they can do for Nicky - even though we will be staying there after we check out of GKTW, so technically MAW won't be involved, but it does not hurt to explain the situation and ask.  I don't know how customer service oriented they are (compared to Disney) We shall see.


----------



## jen-y

Casper jj11

I would recommend Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago.  Everyone there is awesome, and there is a Ronald McDonald house there you could stay in if need be, and I have stayed there before, it is nice.
On the other hand, I would not recommend the Children's hospital in Detroit.  I am originally from Detroit and have been there several times for different things.


----------



## wishin' on a star

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts and prayers and for the info on other hospitals. Maroo is right, we're in Canada and its a bit different here but we are considering taking her to the US if needed which is why I'm trying to find the best doctors around.
> 
> Medical care is free for us but it sometimes means taking a bit longer to see a specialist as you must have a gp referral. Sydney has been with the oncology team at the children's hospital here since two hours after her test results came back when she was 13mo old. She's always had wonderful care but I know that testing in particular can be slower here. There is no 'able to pay' route that we can take so testing is ordered for those that its deemed to be needed and it must be the specialist that orders it. There's our problem. They haven't determined that she needs it yet. Our paed is wonderful and called us Friday night to update us on a call she received from our oncologist. They will definitely do a face to face with us but they want a repeat of her urine test first to see waht her catecholamines are doing. Great. TEst was done today on a stat basis. We should have it back by end of teh week. If its high, they'll send her directly for scans. Which ones, I'm not sure. If its back to normal, they'll meet us but it may not be same day, or same week. They'll discuss then what we do next. Personally, I'm more of an action person than a wait and see and I have no intention of waiting for them to decide what to do. Problem is that if we take her outside our system, it really needs to be with their support becuase if she does need treatment, I'd like it done here, near her home where life can stay as close as possible to normal for her and her brothers. Its always moved quickly for us in the past with her and I'm not used to having to wait... and I don't like it much and I'm not planning on doing it for long. I told our paed that we'll wait til the results get back later this week but I won't be waiting much longer. So we'll see. I've taken the names of all the hospitals mentioned here. I also know that Philidelphia does a lot of research on neuroblastoma so that may be another option. Everyone we've spoken with here is discussing doctors in other Cdn locations but our problem is not the doctors here (they're incredibly good at what they do) its the speed with which things happen so for a change in that, we may need to go outside this system.




Oh goodness, I can't imagine the anxiety this must be causing you.  I hope that you get some answers soon, and the response you need from the doctors.    I'm praying that this turns out to be nothing.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Just made ADR for character breakfast at Nickelodeon Suites Hotel
> I left a message w/a manager to see if there is anything special they can do for Nicky - even though we will be staying there after we check out of GKTW, so technically MAW won't be involved, but it does not hurt to explain the situation and ask.  I don't know how customer service oriented they are (compared to Disney) We shall see.



Sounds like fun!!


----------



## noahsketomom

maroo said:


> I think most families are given a duffle bag at some point during their stay - but I would not check that one...mainly because it is special and I would not want it to be torn up by the airline.
> 
> If you have a strong duffle bag - like an Army type bag?? - then I would check it, otherwise it will need to be pretty small and you could carry it on.
> 
> I am not sure if that answered your question or not.
> 
> If I was headed to GKTW on a Wish Trip in the near future, I would probably pack a few big bags and not really fill them up - just leave quite a bit of room to expand.  Or maybe even pack a suitcase within a suitcase for the trip down that could be 2 suitcases on the return trip.  You really will end up with a lot of stuff.



Couldn't agree more! We left with 5 bags and came back with 8, including the one given us at GKTW!  AND a lot of what we came with was FOOD for Noah, which he ate and so we did not repack it!

All of this had to do with the fact that 

a) the kids got tons of stuff at GKTW 
b) we bought way more souvenirs than we would normally due to the generosity of MAW 
and c) I only had 2 hours   to pack us out of our villa so I was WAY less efficient with the packing!!  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Maroo. I will definately keep trying. Nothing online yet but maybe one of these times we will have success



KEEP TRYING KEEP TRYING!  We couldn't get Chef Mickey's when we wanted either.  I had bookmarked the online request form and checked every morning.  We were able to get a dinner for a perfect time and it was awesome.  We had a 5:20 res and it was perfect -- minimal wait time, food was AWESOME and we all had a good time....we were able to head back to MK for the parade/fireworks.  It made for a long day, but it was fun.  When we left (close to 7) the wait was considerable.  
So keep trying --hopefully persistence will pay off!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrismommy

Okay, so I called to inquire about the rental car and my wish granter said that she was sure we'd have a van.  I guess since our chapter isn't flying anyone, it's just standard to rent a van.  She was going to call to confirm that for me but she said she felt very confident in that.  I told her that we obviously were thankful for whatever, but if we were going to be renting a smaller car, we'd just prefer to drive our own.


----------



## TTomlinson

Another rental car question... maybe it depends on your wish granters, but do you have to have a credit card to pick up your rental car? My mom and I both have debit cards and I do have one card but its maxed at the moment. I just want to be prepared if they are going to put a hold on our cards (usually is a couple of hundred $) so that we know what to expect? 

My 8 year old had a really emotional, sad moment the other night. He was telling his friends and teacher at school about our wish trip and how excited he was about it and I guess a few kids asked when his brother was going to die because that's why kids get a MAW trip. He was heartbroken that night worrying about his brother dieing. We have talked to them about Tyler's condition and the truth (I believe in honesty) about the reality that Tyler may not live to be an adult, but he is doing pretty good right now and we don't know how fast his disease will progress. There is no treatment or cure for his condition so there is a distinct possibility that he won't see the age of 18. I'm just struggling with how to help my other boys with this reality without overwhelming them with the seriousness of this. I'm so excited we get a MAW trip because we really need the family bonding time together and happy memories with Tyler, but I know that telling people you are getting a wish immediately makes them think that Tyler is going to die soon. Any suggestions?


----------



## alaskanabbott

TTomlinson said:


> Another rental car question... maybe it depends on your wish granters, but do you have to have a credit card to pick up your rental car? My mom and I both have debit cards and I do have one card but its maxed at the moment. I just want to be prepared if they are going to put a hold on our cards (usually is a couple of hundred $) so that we know what to expect?
> 
> My 8 year old had a really emotional, sad moment the other night. He was telling his friends and teacher at school about our wish trip and how excited he was about it and I guess a few kids asked when his brother was going to die because that's why kids get a MAW trip. He was heartbroken that night worrying about his brother dieing. We have talked to them about Tyler's condition and the truth (I believe in honesty) about the reality that Tyler may not live to be an adult, but he is doing pretty good right now and we don't know how fast his disease will progress. There is no treatment or cure for his condition so there is a distinct possibility that he won't see the age of 18. I'm just struggling with how to help my other boys with this reality without overwhelming them with the seriousness of this. I'm so excited we get a MAW trip because we really need the family bonding time together and happy memories with Tyler, but I know that telling people you are getting a wish immediately makes them think that Tyler is going to die soon. Any suggestions?



we had the same thing happen with many people. We even had family call after they saw us on the news and ask why we hadn't told them James was terminal. Never mind that they never said that during the newscast...just the mention of a wish trip and everyone assumes it. Plus, terminal is well defined as having 6 months to live, James is in the same boat as your son, we have no idea how his illness will progress, there is no cure yet, but he could spontaneously heal, we believe it. James' twin sister gets those questions a lot at school, especially before James got his GI tube, he had a NG tube and everyone kept telling her he must have cancer. I guess kids see an NG and figure cancer. For us the hardest part is we don't actually have a diagnosis, we just know he has a degenerative neurological disorder, so we don't really know what to expect, good or bad. I think the siblings of our special kids are almost as heroic, going through things no brother or sister should have to go through, at an age where what they should be doing is wrestling on the floor, not helping with nighttime feedings and medicine.


----------



## maroo

Photopass Tutorial:

Children going on Wish Trips through Give Kids the World are provided a coupon for a FREE PhotoPass at Orientation at GKTW.

How Photopass Works - When you get to Disney and go into the parks, you will find many official Disney Photographers at various spots in the parks. They will take pictures of your family.  They will also take your picture with YOUR camera, if you want. And they will give you a card (the size of a credit card) that will have a set of numbers. Each time you get your picture taken, give them the card and the pictures will be assigned to that number on the card. When you get home, you can input the number from the card into the computer and look at all of your pictures. You can purchase individual pictures (they are expensive) or buy the whole CD of pictures. You can also make mugs, calendars, and even photo books that you design yourself. Many character spots have photopass photographers, too! So you can get all of your character pics on the CD, too.

Some tips: 
- Take LOTS of pictures, even in the same spots on different days or different times of the day. The more pictures you take, the more likely you are to get a good picture.

- Take a picture of your photopass card, in case you lose it. You only need the number on the card to get your pictures. You might also want to write it down for future reference.

- You can actually have as many photopass cards as you want. It is easier to just keep up with one or a few, but you can actually have a BUNCH, you just input each number when you get back. 

- Make sure each adult in your party understands the photopass and that they can get a new card if they have a photograph moment and you are not there with them. If you get separated, they can just get a new card and jot the number down and you will be able to claim the pictures. 

- Wish Trips are a GREAT time to get LOTS of pictures, because you tend to visit a LOT of characters - so take advantage of the Free PhotoPass CD and get LOTS of pics!

- Have the photopass photographer take the same pictures with your camera, too! 

- Some rides allow you to load the "ride picture" on your photopass... so feel free to ask a CM. Test Track allows your "ride pictures" to be put on your PhotoPass card.  Some other rides may allow this in the future.


----------



## maroo

You guys can all ignore that random post about the PhotoPass cards.  

Just need to update some info on there and could not edit the post since it was part of the 2nd thread.


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> we had the same thing happen with many people. We even had family call after they saw us on the news and ask why we hadn't told them James was terminal. Never mind that they never said that during the newscast...just the mention of a wish trip and everyone assumes it. Plus, terminal is well defined as having 6 months to live, James is in the same boat as your son, we have no idea how his illness will progress, there is no cure yet, but he could spontaneously heal, we believe it. James' twin sister gets those questions a lot at school, especially before James got his GI tube, he had a NG tube and everyone kept telling her he must have cancer. I guess kids see an NG and figure cancer. For us the hardest part is we don't actually have a diagnosis, we just know he has a degenerative neurological disorder, so we don't really know what to expect, good or bad.* I think the siblings of our special kids are almost as heroic, going through things no brother or sister should have to go through, at an age where what they should be doing is wrestling on the floor, not helping with nighttime feedings and medicine*.




Totally agree with this. 

I am so sorry that you guys don't really have a diagnosis - that is so frustrating.


----------



## TTomlinson

Actually thanks Maroo for the info on photopass! I was wondering if we should buy the CD before we go or what. Now I know just to wait


----------



## pacrosby

TTomlinson said:


> Pam-Sometimes they come back looking bad, but sometimes they don't. My brother ordered a huge poster one time from an image that I had fast uploaded so wasn't high-res and it looked just fine even though it gave them that warning. Can you maybe order a test run of say 5 pics and see how they look before you invest in all of them? Usually those places turn around orders pretty fast so it shouldn't take long and then you can see if they are going to be ok.
> 
> Sorry this happened  I'm a freak sometimes when it comes to my digital picture files... but I've also lost plenty in my day!
> 
> Hugs...





Thanx Tami!  I appreciate the words of encouragement.  Fortunately I was able to get in touch with the Entertainment Director who is going to get me a copy of the photo cd.  I haven't been that happy to hear someone's voice over the telephone in a looooong time LOL  We're actually going to try and meet up with him when we go next week (if our schedules don't mesh he'll just leave it for me).  I am soooo relieved!

I am so NOT into this whole digital px thing.  I'm fine with having copies on photobucket or some other personal photo file BUT  I need to have something in my hand too.  Guess that can be attributed to my age 





maroo said:


> I just got your PM.    I responded - but I will respond here, too.
> 
> I will be glad to upload them all at full resolution.  *The pictures are not lost *- they are all on my computer and backed up.  I can even make a CD of them??     Just let me know which ones you want or if you want them all.  And if you want me to upload them to your photobucket or just burn you a CD of them.
> 
> I don't usually keep memory cards or CD's once I have uploaded pics and backed them up.
> 
> That was an awesome night!  I would be in tears if we lost those pics.




I was able to to get in touch with Mike (as noted above) and will hopefully meet up with him next week.  I appreciate the offer though.


----------



## jen-y

Unfortunately people do associate MAW with terminal.  Before I got my education, I assumed the same thing.  My son has leukemia, and my 8 year old daughter also hears it refered to as cancer.  She saw something on tv about someone dying of cancer, and she looked at me and said "mom, does Nicky have cancer??"  I just tried to answer in an age appropriate way and told her it was nothing to worry about.  I would suggest you contact the social worker or child life specialist at the hospital (or a professional) to find out the best way to handle it.  When Nicky was first diagnosed, the child life specialist explained the situation to my daughter and I was glad to have the professionals handle it.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> I think most families are given a duffle bag at some point during their stay - but I would not check that one...mainly because it is special and I would not want it to be torn up by the airline.
> 
> If you have a strong duffle bag - like an Army type bag?? - then I would check it, otherwise it will need to be pretty small and you could carry it on.
> 
> I am not sure if that answered your question or not.
> 
> If I was headed to GKTW on a Wish Trip in the near future, I would probably pack a few big bags and not really fill them up - just leave quite a bit of room to expand.  Or maybe even pack a suitcase within a suitcase for the trip down that could be 2 suitcases on the return trip.  You really will end up with a lot of stuff.



You did answer my question
I have a rolling duffel I thought about bringing. But I wasn't sure if I should check it or make it a carry on. But I like the idea of bringing a few suit cases and not filling them up. If I do that then I can combine them before we leave and make an empty one. Im trying to stay with rolling since they seem to be easier to handle.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts and prayers and for the info on other hospitals. Maroo is right, we're in Canada and its a bit different here but we are considering taking her to the US if needed which is why I'm trying to find the best doctors around.
> 
> Medical care is free for us but it sometimes means taking a bit longer to see a specialist as you must have a gp referral. Sydney has been with the oncology team at the children's hospital here since two hours after her test results came back when she was 13mo old. She's always had wonderful care but I know that testing in particular can be slower here. There is no 'able to pay' route that we can take so testing is ordered for those that its deemed to be needed and it must be the specialist that orders it. There's our problem. They haven't determined that she needs it yet. Our paed is wonderful and called us Friday night to update us on a call she received from our oncologist. They will definitely do a face to face with us but they want a repeat of her urine test first to see waht her catecholamines are doing. Great. TEst was done today on a stat basis. We should have it back by end of teh week. If its high, they'll send her directly for scans. Which ones, I'm not sure. If its back to normal, they'll meet us but it may not be same day, or same week. They'll discuss then what we do next. Personally, I'm more of an action person than a wait and see and I have no intention of waiting for them to decide what to do. Problem is that if we take her outside our system, it really needs to be with their support becuase if she does need treatment, I'd like it done here, near her home where life can stay as close as possible to normal for her and her brothers. Its always moved quickly for us in the past with her and I'm not used to having to wait... and I don't like it much and I'm not planning on doing it for long. I told our paed that we'll wait til the results get back later this week but I won't be waiting much longer. So we'll see. I've taken the names of all the hospitals mentioned here. I also know that Philidelphia does a lot of research on neuroblastoma so that may be another option. Everyone we've spoken with here is discussing doctors in other Cdn locations but our problem is not the doctors here (they're incredibly good at what they do) its the speed with which things happen so for a change in that, we may need to go outside this system.




That sounds tough. I hope they will work with you and speed up a bit.Hugs!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> Just made ADR for character breakfast at Nickelodeon Suites Hotel
> I left a message w/a manager to see if there is anything special they can do for Nicky - even though we will be staying there after we check out of GKTW, so technically MAW won't be involved, but it does not hurt to explain the situation and ask.  I don't know how customer service oriented they are (compared to Disney) We shall see.



Awsome!! I hope they get back to you soon.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

noahsketomom said:


> Couldn't agree more! We left with 5 bags and came back with 8, including the one given us at GKTW!  AND a lot of what we came with was FOOD for Noah, which he ate and so we did not repack it!
> 
> All of this had to do with the fact that
> 
> a) the kids got tons of stuff at GKTW
> b) we bought way more souvenirs than we would normally due to the generosity of MAW
> and c) I only had 2 hours   to pack us out of our villa so I was WAY less efficient with the packing!!
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP TRYING KEEP TRYING!  We couldn't get Chef Mickey's when we wanted either.  I had bookmarked the online request form and checked every morning.  We were able to get a dinner for a perfect time and it was awesome.  We had a 5:20 res and it was perfect -- minimal wait time, food was AWESOME and we all had a good time....we were able to head back to MK for the parade/fireworks.  It made for a long day, but it was fun.  When we left (close to 7) the wait was considerable.
> So keep trying --hopefully persistence will pay off!!!!!!!



 Thank you for the heads up. That is quite a few extra bags!



TTomlinson said:


> Another rental car question... maybe it depends on your wish granters, but do you have to have a credit card to pick up your rental car? My mom and I both have debit cards and I do have one card but its maxed at the moment. I just want to be prepared if they are going to put a hold on our cards (usually is a couple of hundred $) so that we know what to expect?
> 
> My 8 year old had a really emotional, sad moment the other night. He was telling his friends and teacher at school about our wish trip and how excited he was about it and I guess a few kids asked when his brother was going to die because that's why kids get a MAW trip. He was heartbroken that night worrying about his brother dieing. We have talked to them about Tyler's condition and the truth (I believe in honesty) about the reality that Tyler may not live to be an adult, but he is doing pretty good right now and we don't know how fast his disease will progress. There is no treatment or cure for his condition so there is a distinct possibility that he won't see the age of 18. I'm just struggling with how to help my other boys with this reality without overwhelming them with the seriousness of this. I'm so excited we get a MAW trip because we really need the family bonding time together and happy memories with Tyler, but I know that telling people you are getting a wish immediately makes them think that Tyler is going to die soon. Any suggestions?



  Bless his heart! And your mommy heart too!


----------



## maroo

pacrosby said:


> Thanx Tami!  I appreciate the words of encouragement.  Fortunately I was able to get in touch with the Entertainment Director who is going to get me a copy of the photo cd.  I haven't been that happy to hear someone's voice over the telephone in a looooong time LOL  We're actually going to try and meet up with him when we go next week (if our schedules don't mesh he'll just leave it for me).  I am soooo relieved!
> 
> I am so NOT into this whole digital px thing.  I'm fine with having copies on photobucket or some other personal photo file BUT  I need to have something in my hand too.  Guess that can be attributed to my age
> 
> I was able to to get in touch with Mike (as noted above) and will hopefully meet up with him next week.  I appreciate the offer though.



That will be perfect!!  You guys can meet up again and get the CD at the same time!  Tell him I said hello!  

And I hope you guys have a blast on your trip! 



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> You did answer my question
> I have a rolling duffel I thought about bringing. But I wasn't sure if I should check it or make it a carry on. But I like the idea of bringing a few suit cases and not filling them up. If I do that then I can combine them before we leave and make an empty one. Im trying to stay with rolling since they seem to be easier to handle.



Yeah...I think you will probably go home with more than you came with...I am SURE of that, actually...


----------



## jen-y

Yea   Nicky's counts were good yesterday and he officially started maintenance!


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Yea   Nicky's counts were good yesterday and he officially started maintenance!


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Yea   Nicky's counts were good yesterday and he officially started maintenance!



That's great news!!!


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, MAW at our end here in England have now booked our flights and stay at GKTW !!! woohoo

We are there from December 6th (Monday) to the following Monday 13th. I know its a while away but we cant wait!

Whats the deal with the photopass thing then? I have read conflicting things about it here and there, what is the true lowdown on it?

We'll be taking an extra suitcase with us and making sure all of our cases are the largest we can find!!


----------



## Mtopher4

"I think the siblings of our special kids are almost as heroic, going through things no brother or sister should have to go through, at an age where what they should be doing is wrestling on the floor, not helping with nighttime feedings and medicine."

I totally agree with the above. My kids especially my older son, now almost 9. He and Ashley are very close.

I too used to think MAW was only for terminal illness's.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Mtopher4 said:


> "
> I totally agree with the above. My kids especially my older son, now almost 9. He and Ashley are very close.
> 
> I too used to think MAW was only for terminal illness's.



amazing how it does cause a bond that only kids with an ill sibling will know, we have to find those silver linings don't we?


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

What do you all think about this? Is this do able?

I was able to get a reservation for Garden Grill at Epcot for 4pm on the Thursday. But we want to make sure we are there for the Christmas Party and be at the villa a little bit before it starts. Do we have enough time? And what do you think about this Restuarant and the interaction with Chip and Dale?


----------



## Mtopher4

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> What do you all think about this? Is this do able?
> 
> I was able to get a reservation for Garden Grill at Epcot for 4pm on the Thursday. But we want to make sure we are there for the Christmas Party and be at the villa a little bit before it starts. Do we have enough time? And what do you think about this Restuarant and the interaction with Chip and Dale?


We really enjoyed the food at this restarant. We were picked Family of the nigt so we got a few extras   we got extratim with the characters an extra appetizer and we signed a pecial book. I have pics on my Facebook if you want to find me 
Lisa Bock

The restaurant rotates but not enough to make you sick. The characters are great


----------



## newdrama12

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I was able to get a reservation for Garden Grill at Epcot for 4pm on the Thursday. But we want to make sure we are there for the Christmas Party and be at the villa a little bit before it starts. Do we have enough time?



I am assuming that you are talking about the Christmas party at GKTW, the party will start at 6:30PM, unless they have changed the schedule, since I volunteered with them last. So, I would imagine depending on how long it takes at Garden Grill that you should be able to get back to the village by 6 or so.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> What do you all think about this? Is this do able?
> 
> I was able to get a reservation for Garden Grill at Epcot for 4pm on the Thursday. But we want to make sure we are there for the Christmas Party and be at the villa a little bit before it starts. Do we have enough time? And what do you think about this Restuarant and the interaction with Chip and Dale?



I would check in early for your Dinner time...just to make sure you are one of the first seated?

When you get back to the Village, a lot of families returning have recommended getting in line to see Santa first - as the line gets pretty long.  

Otherwise, I think you will be fine!


----------



## jenb1023

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> What do you all think about this? Is this do able?
> 
> I was able to get a reservation for Garden Grill at Epcot for 4pm on the Thursday. But we want to make sure we are there for the Christmas Party and be at the villa a little bit before it starts. Do we have enough time? And what do you think about this Restuarant and the interaction with Chip and Dale?





newdrama12 said:


> I am assuming that you are talking about the Christmas party at GKTW, the party will start at 6:30PM, unless they have changed the schedule, since I volunteered with them last. So, I would imagine depending on how long it takes at Garden Grill that you should be able to get back to the village by 6 or so.





maroo said:


> I would check in early for your Dinner time...just to make sure you are one of the first seated?
> 
> When you get back to the Village, a lot of families returning have recommended getting in line to see Santa first - as the line gets pretty long.
> 
> Otherwise, I think you will be fine!



I think 4pm is the earliest reservation for Garden Grill since it is dinner only now so I wouldn't arrive too early.  

They are very quick and a lot of times not completely booked so you should get seated quickly and will be in and out of there in no time for the GKTW Christmas party.

I don't know why more people don't book here!  The food is very good and plentiful and the character interaction can't be beat!  Because it is a small restaurant and not usually booked up, the characters spend a lot of time and interact a lot and all of them made it around twice while we were there.  My DD had a great time with Chip and Dale!


----------



## jen-y

On an unrelated note,  all those who use FB, watch out for that virus.  It will say that one of your FB friends sent you a you tube video.  If you open it, you got the virus.  I have it and my computer is all kinds of messed up and I had to close my FB account


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jenb1023 said:


> I think 4pm is the earliest reservation for Garden Grill since it is dinner only now so I wouldn't arrive too early.
> 
> They are very quick and a lot of times not completely booked so you should get seated quickly and will be in and out of there in no time for the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> I don't know why more people don't book here!  The food is very good and plentiful and the character interaction can't be beat!  Because it is a small restaurant and not usually booked up, the characters spend a lot of time and interact a lot and all of them made it around twice while we were there.  My DD had a great time with Chip and Dale!





jen-y said:


> On an unrelated note,  all those who use FB, watch out for that virus.  It will say that one of your FB friends sent you a you tube video.  If you open it, you got the virus.  I have it and my computer is all kinds of messed up and I had to close my FB account



Oh no! Im sorry to hear that.I hope you get your computer fixed.

Ok so after checking the menu (AFTER I BOOKED) Im not too sure I'm going to keep the reservation just yet. Im not sure what flanked steak is and I know Sierra will not eat Catfish and that looks like the two main entrees. But Im going to leave them for just a bit until I can think this through. Still trying for Chef Mickeys though. Nothing yet but Im going to take Maroo's advice and check 45days out(aside from checking every day when I can).The poor CM's are going to get tired of me


----------



## pacrosby

Tonya.........

are you checking online or are you calling?  I've heard that online is actually more reliable ( I guess to me when you say 'the CMs are going to tire of you' I'm thinking that you are calling).

Just wanted to throw that out there (just in case)


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Im actually calling and checking online. I call in the morning and check online in the afternoons. There is a Chef Mickeys I think at 5:30 on Thursday but that is wayy to close to the Christmas Wonderland.


----------



## pacrosby

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Im actually calling and checking online. I call in the morning and check online in the afternoons. There is a Chef Mickeys I think at 5:30 on Thursday but that is wayy to close to the Christmas Wonderland.



IDK, if I were you I'd grab that 5:30 one and plan on showing up at 5:00 just in case they could accomodate you early.  Then you could keep on checking for something better but at least you'd have a back-up.

Just a thought


----------



## Adrismommy

I posted this in my PTR, too.  I think I'm confused about what to post there and what to post here. I guess it's all part of learning the boards! 

Tonight I had a big "proud mommy" moment. Basically through some friends I found out that MAW is the philanthropy for Chi Omega. There is a chapter at Clemson University, where I went to college, so I contacted some of their members and asked if I could stop by and bring Adri by. They do huge fundraisers for the SC chapter and I thought some of the girls might want to meet a "wish" kid. They invited us to their end of year banquet and had a little slideshow of Adri from the hospital and gave me the chance to share her story and then presented her with a basket of goodies for her trip (a Cinderella doll, a notebook, some bubbles, a beach towel, and a bedtime book). She ate it up. I mean, a room full of about 75-100 college girls ooohing and ahhhing over her. I was so proud of her though. She just turned 3 so honestly I didn't know how she'd respond. She got up there, told her name, her story ("I was sick but Dr Troup took that ball out of my head and I'm all better now"), and what her wish was. It was great for us and them. They've asked us to take lots of pictures and come back in the fall to share about the trip.


----------



## Mtopher4

jen-y said:


> On an unrelated note,  all those who use FB, watch out for that virus.  It will say that one of your FB friends sent you a you tube video.  If you open it, you got the virus.  I have it and my computer is all kinds of messed up and I had to close my FB account


Oh No  I'm so sorry 



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh no! Im sorry to hear that.I hope you get your computer fixed.
> 
> Ok so after checking the menu (AFTER I BOOKED) Im not too sure I'm going to keep the reservation just yet. Im not sure what flanked steak is and I know Sierra will not eat Catfish and that looks like the two main entrees. But Im going to leave them for just a bit until I can think this through. Still trying for Chef Mickeys though. Nothing yet but Im going to take Maroo's advice and check 45days out(aside from checking every day when I can).The poor CM's are going to get tired of me



If you like steak at all.. Flank steak is 1/4 inch slices of steak.. It is sooooooo yummy and the catfish is awesome. I do remember them bringing out kid food for the kids. I think it was chicken???


Adrismommy said:


> I posted this in my PTR, too.  I think I'm confused about what to post there and what to post here. I guess it's all part of learning the boards!
> 
> There was discussion about rental cars on the other thread, but it was all from people who have flown and then driven a rental to GKTW. Our chapter (SC) isn't flying anyone right now, so they gave us the option to drive our own car or a rental. Our van has 180K miles on it so we opted for a rental, but then I started questioning whether or not they'd give us a van. If they were going to rent a small car, then we'd much rather have a van. I called yesterday to inquire and our wish granter said they send everybody in a van. She was going to double check for sure.
> 
> Tonight I had a big "proud mommy" moment. Basically through some friends I found out that MAW is the philanthropy for Chi Omega. There is a chapter at Clemson University, where I went to college, so I contacted some of their members and asked if I could stop by and bring Adri by. They do huge fundraisers for the SC chapter and I thought some of the girls might want to meet a "wish" kid. They invited us to their end of year banquet and had a little slideshow of Adri from the hospital and gave me the chance to share her story and then presented her with a basket of goodies for her trip (a Cinderella doll, a notebook, some bubbles, a beach towel, and a bedtime book). She ate it up. I mean, a room full of about 75-100 college girls ooohing and ahhhing over her. I was so proud of her though. She just turned 3 so honestly I didn't know how she'd respond. She got up there, told her name, her story ("I was sick but Dr Troup took that ball out of my head and I'm all better now"), and what her wish was. It was great for us and them. They've asked us to take lots of pictures and come back in the fall to share about the trip.



What a big girl... Awesome


----------



## wishin' on a star

Adrismommy said:


> I posted this in my PTR, too.  I think I'm confused about what to post there and what to post here. I guess it's all part of learning the boards!
> 
> Tonight I had a big "proud mommy" moment. Basically through some friends I found out that MAW is the philanthropy for Chi Omega. There is a chapter at Clemson University, where I went to college, so I contacted some of their members and asked if I could stop by and bring Adri by. They do huge fundraisers for the SC chapter and I thought some of the girls might want to meet a "wish" kid. They invited us to their end of year banquet and had a little slideshow of Adri from the hospital and gave me the chance to share her story and then presented her with a basket of goodies for her trip (a Cinderella doll, a notebook, some bubbles, a beach towel, and a bedtime book). She ate it up. I mean, a room full of about 75-100 college girls ooohing and ahhhing over her. I was so proud of her though. She just turned 3 so honestly I didn't know how she'd respond. She got up there, told her name, her story ("I was sick but Dr Troup took that ball out of my head and I'm all better now"), and what her wish was. It was great for us and them. They've asked us to take lots of pictures and come back in the fall to share about the trip.



That's awesome!  What a great moment for her.  I love her version of her story.


----------



## jenb1023

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh no! Im sorry to hear that.I hope you get your computer fixed.
> 
> Ok so after checking the menu (AFTER I BOOKED) Im not too sure I'm going to keep the reservation just yet. Im not sure what flanked steak is and I know Sierra will not eat Catfish and that looks like the two main entrees. But Im going to leave them for just a bit until I can think this through. Still trying for Chef Mickeys though. Nothing yet but Im going to take Maroo's advice and check 45days out(aside from checking every day when I can).The poor CM's are going to get tired of me



Flank steak is just thinly sliced steak and I am not a fish person but the catfish was okay.  They had I think chicken nuggets/fingers for my DD which I am sure you could request for the older ones.

I will cross my fingers that you get Chef Mickey's though!


----------



## jen-y

My computer is toasted, and it might be a couple weeks before I get a new one, so if you don't see me on here, thats why:


----------



## kdzbear

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh no! Im sorry to hear that.I hope you get your computer fixed.
> 
> Ok so after checking the menu (AFTER I BOOKED) Im not too sure I'm going to keep the reservation just yet. Im not sure what flanked steak is and I know Sierra will not eat Catfish and that looks like the two main entrees. But Im going to leave them for just a bit until I can think this through. Still trying for Chef Mickeys though. Nothing yet but Im going to take Maroo's advice and check 45days out(aside from checking every day when I can).The poor CM's are going to get tired of me



Keep this reservation! The food is great! It is served family style. They also have turkey and something else. There was an orange cranberry relish to go with the turkey that was awesome! The kids can eat mac and cheese and chicken nuggets if they don't like the adult food. The dessert is a cobbler type dessert served with fresh cream. It was blueberry when we were there. They also bring a salad. We tried it for the first time last November and it was awesome. The characters often make it around twice. I have pictures in Tyler's Nov. Wish trip if you want to look at them. You can also get seconds of the items that you like without having to order the items you don't like.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone. The children's hospital called and Sydney's tests are now normal. I had a nice sigh of relief for about, oh, 4 seconds and then said "What the he*&?" We still haven't spoken with the oncologist. The nurse said we'd see her in September but retracted once I said the paed told us we'd see the oncologist soon so who knows. We still want further testing because this is just too bizarre for us. Something has to be happening. I knew I wouldn't trust the results irregardless of what it came back as. Anyway, we apparently have a contact at Comer Children's Hospital in Chicago (Univ of Chicago). Several have mentioned the great care at Children's Memorial in Chicago. Is this the same place? If not, what can you tell me about Comer? Good and bad.




cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Ok so after checking the menu (AFTER I BOOKED) Im not too sure I'm going to keep the reservation just yet. Im not sure what flanked steak is and I know Sierra will not eat Catfish and that looks like the two main entrees. But Im going to leave them for just a bit until I can think this through. Still trying for Chef Mickeys though. Nothing yet but Im going to take Maroo's advice and check 45days out(aside from checking every day when I can).The poor CM's are going to get tired of me





I had the same reaction when I saw the menu. I have ressies because we all love Chip and Dale but I'm still not sure we're going to keep this one.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. The children's hospital called and Sydney's tests are now normal. I had a nice sigh of relief for about, oh, 4 seconds and then said "What the he*&?" We still haven't spoken with the oncologist. The nurse said we'd see her in September but retracted once I said the paed told us we'd see the oncologist soon so who knows. We still want further testing because this is just too bizarre for us. Something has to be happening. I knew I wouldn't trust the results irregardless of what it came back as. Anyway, we apparently have a contact at Comer Children's Hospital in Chicago (Univ of Chicago). Several have mentioned the great care at Children's Memorial in Chicago. Is this the same place? If not, what can you tell me about Comer? Good and bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction when I saw the menu. I have ressies because we all love Chip and Dale but I'm still not sure we're going to keep this one.



Aw man!

That totally stinks that apparent good news is not really good yet.

I hope you can get somewhere in the States that you feel comfortable so that they can ease your mind once and for all!


----------



## choochmac

Hi,  

I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.

We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.

I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.  

So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.


----------



## maroo

choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



First of all  to the Wish Trippers thread!!

I am so sorry that you even qualify for a wish trip!  


I totally see how it seems impossible to do all 4 parks in 3 days...but it can be done.  And is probably easier than you imagine! 

The front of the line access is for ALL wish families, regardless of how mobile, etc that the child is.  You will get a special button and a special issued Guest Assistance Card provided to wish families.  These two things will help you make the most of your stay!


I think the key is picking out the must do's at each park.  You may want to pick out the parks you think will take the longest and do those 1 day each and then have one "long" day where you split your two other parks.

Honestly...you could just go to Give Kids the World and have a magical time!  But I do think you can easily hit all four parks! 

Check out some of the trip reports listed on first page here and you will see families that did EVERYTHING they wanted to and had time left over!  And you will see some families that couldn't get it all in, but had a blast trying!  

Ask any questions you want here!  We are glad to answer them!


----------



## casper_jj11

Welcome to the board! I'm fairly new myself but the group here has been incredibly supportive, whether planning the trip or with other things going on in our lives.

We've been several times and our 4yr old daughter is our wish child. I wouldn't skip Epcot. Its actually one of our favourite parks. I haven't been yet but I do believe that with the special treatment that wish kids receive that you can do it all. We're planning to extend our trip a bit so Sydney has a few more Disney days but if we only had the three, I'd blend HS and AK in the one day and then have one day for MK and one for Epcot. As Maroo said, decide what your little girl and the whole family would like to do most and go from there. I know our oldest will love Universal but I don't think Sydney is old enough for it yet which is why we've never been. Our plan is to do Universal only one day which leaves more free time for things she'll like to do. HTH


----------



## TTomlinson

Glad you found this board! Its been an immense help for me planning. Looks like you will be there part of the time we will  Maybe we can meet at the Christmas party! Don't know if you've looked yet, but Star Wars weekends start on Friday of that week at DHS so you may want to avoid that park on that weekend (or plan for it like us if you are Star Wars lovers!). 

Best of luck on your trip and hopefully we will see you there!


----------



## TTomlinson

BTW I just wanted to encourage people to ASK  I've sent emails to a couple of different places that we really wanted to do something special while in Florida and so far I've gotten the most amazing responses. I always figure the worst they can say is No or that they just can't do anything, but if you don't ask they will never know that you would like some special assistance or experience. One of Tyler's biggest things is that he wants to be "Steve" and play with Blue while in Florida. I know that Blue is not even really a current show or character but I emailed Nick Hotel to ask about the possibilities after trying to make a reservation for either the character breakfast there or the Dora Show one evening and I was told that since we weren't staying at the hotel we couldn't make any reservations. Well I just got an email from the VP of the hotel saying that they will be scheduling a private meet-and-greet just for us with Blue! And a special invite to see the new 4D Dora & Diego movie. He is arranging things with the Entertainment coordinator as far as dates and times they can accommodate us but it just goes to show that asking can get you what you want sometimes. If you read our PTR you'll also see how Ridemakerz responded to an email from us, they are throwing a private, complimentary VIP bash for my boys before store opening one day of our trip! So, if there is something special your wish kid wants to do that is not standard, take the leap and call or email to ask for it. You never know who will be able to help make their dreams a reality until you put the word out there of what you are looking for. Like I said, the worst they can say is no and you know you are still going to have an amazing time!


----------



## choochmac

TTomlinson said:


> Glad you found this board! Its been an immense help for me planning. Looks like you will be there part of the time we will  Maybe we can meet at the Christmas party! Don't know if you've looked yet, but Star Wars weekends start on Friday of that week at DHS so you may want to avoid that park on that weekend (or plan for it like us if you are Star Wars lovers!).
> 
> Best of luck on your trip and hopefully we will see you there!



Thanks, hopefully we will see you around.  We will be at DHS for one day over the weekend for sure.  Our son Cameron, 8, is a Star Wars fanatic, so being there for that will be a must.  In fact, we are keeping it a secret from him so he will get a "surprise".  We want him to not feel like the entire trip revolves around only his sister.  (He has been feeling the emotions of everyone doting on Elise.)  The funny thing is she loves Star Wars almost as much as he does, so it is a win-win.


----------



## teresajoy

choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



I Googled it. Like Maroo said, I am so sorry you qualify for a Wish. But, I'm glad you found this thread. I don't post much here, but I lurk around quite a bit! I sent you a PM.



TTomlinson said:


> BTW I just wanted to encourage people to ASK  I've sent emails to a couple of different places that we really wanted to do something special while in Florida and so far I've gotten the most amazing responses. I always figure the worst they can say is No or that they just can't do anything, but if you don't ask they will never know that you would like some special assistance or experience. One of Tyler's biggest things is that he wants to be "Steve" and play with Blue while in Florida. I know that Blue is not even really a current show or character but I emailed Nick Hotel to ask about the possibilities after trying to make a reservation for either the character breakfast there or the Dora Show one evening and I was told that since we weren't staying at the hotel we couldn't make any reservations. Well I just got an email from the VP of the hotel saying that they will be scheduling a private meet-and-greet just for us with Blue! And a special invite to see the new 4D Dora & Diego movie. He is arranging things with the Entertainment coordinator as far as dates and times they can accommodate us but it just goes to show that asking can get you what you want sometimes. If you read our PTR you'll also see how Ridemakerz responded to an email from us, they are throwing a private, complimentary VIP bash for my boys before store opening one day of our trip! So, if there is something special your wish kid wants to do that is not standard, take the leap and call or email to ask for it. You never know who will be able to help make their dreams a reality until you put the word out there of what you are looking for. Like I said, the worst they can say is no and you know you are still going to have an amazing time!



THAT is AMAZING!!! Good for you!!! That is going to be so much fun!


----------



## pipersmom

We're finally home, and I think I'm caught up with everything we missed! Piper is doing well, her lung function is at 61%, but we're keeping her on homebound for the remainder of the school year. In the fall she'll start in the classroom, and we'll see how it goes.

For those of you that had questions about packing..we ended up with a TON of extra stuff between souvenirs and things GKTW gave us. It would have been at least 2 extra suitcases. Rather than paying the baggage fees, I shipped a (50 lb!!!) box home, and it was only around $35.. much cheaper than the 55 we would have paid in baggage. So it's definitely something to keep in mind. It was also less to lug around the airport, and was fun getting the box a few days after we got home and opening it and re-living things again. Also..so for any snowglobe fans..you CANNOT pack or carry-on snowglobes onto a plane...another reason for the box shipping for us..Piper picked up two or three different snowglobes while we were there, and I wasn't going to tell her no because of the plane rules when I knew they were something she'd keep forever.

Anyway...welcome to all the new arrivals  I'm going to start working on getting caught up on PTRs too!


----------



## rcq925

So I have been a member of the DIS boards for a few years and lurking on the Make A Wish thread for a few months.  My daughter, Hayley, is 6 years old and has Cystic Fibrosis and our wish volunteers are coming for the first time tonight.

Her wish is to go to Disney and stay the night in Cinderella's Castle.  We went to Disney in 2008 during the year of a million dreams campaign and she remembers all the commercials stating that one lucky family per day won a night in the castle.  We have also watched all the Disney specials on the travel channel and one went behind the scenes at Disney and showed inside the suite in Cinderella's castle.  She REALLY wants to stay there one night (and the rest at Give Kids the World).  I keep telling her that we may not be able to stay in the castle, but we can still have the time of our lives.

Just wondering, has any other wish family been able to stay in the castle?

I have been lurking on here for months and I am addicted to the trip reports, I love reading them!!

Thanks in advance!

Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)


----------



## wishin' on a star

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. The children's hospital called and Sydney's tests are now normal. I had a nice sigh of relief for about, oh, 4 seconds and then said "What the he*&?" We still haven't spoken with the oncologist. The nurse said we'd see her in September but retracted once I said the paed told us we'd see the oncologist soon so who knows. We still want further testing because this is just too bizarre for us. Something has to be happening. I knew I wouldn't trust the results irregardless of what it came back as.



I'm sorry you are not able to celebrate good news yet.  I hope you get a duplicate of the normal test soon!  



choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



Hi and  to the board.  I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis.   I don't have a whole lot of advice, only because we are thinking along the same lines as you.  We hope to buy one more day of Disney tickets so we can have 4 days at Disney parks without rushing around too much.  I know Disney will be the highlight for my kids.  

I noticed you were from Arlington, we are in Montgomery County in MD, so not too far.  And...we will be at GKTW pretty much the same time also...hopefully we can meet.  My dd who is getting her wish is 6.  



pipersmom said:


> We're finally home, and I think I'm caught up with everything we missed! Piper is doing well, her lung function is at 61%, but we're keeping her on homebound for the remainder of the school year. In the fall she'll start in the classroom, and we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Anyway...welcome to all the new arrivals  I'm going to start working on getting caught up on PTRs too!



I'm glad to hear Piper is home and dong well.  I hope the rest of the school year at home goes well for her!



rcq925 said:


> So I have been a member of the DIS boards for a few years and lurking on the Make A Wish thread for a few months.  My daughter, Hayley, is 6 years old and has Cystic Fibrosis and our wish volunteers are coming for the first time tonight.
> 
> Her wish is to go to Disney and stay the night in Cinderella's Castle.  We went to Disney in 2008 during the year of a million dreams campaign and she remembers all the commercials stating that one lucky family per day won a night in the castle.  We have also watched all the Disney specials on the travel channel and one went behind the scenes at Disney and showed inside the suite in Cinderella's castle.  She REALLY wants to stay there one night (and the rest at Give Kids the World).  I keep telling her that we may not be able to stay in the castle, but we can still have the time of our lives.
> 
> Just wondering, has any other wish family been able to stay in the castle?
> 
> I have been lurking on here for months and I am addicted to the trip reports, I love reading them!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)



Hi Becky!  I know nothing about staying in the castle, but I wanted to welcome you to the thread, and say hello!    I hope your visit tonight with the wish granters goes well!  Do you have any idea when you would like to go?


----------



## rcq925

Thanks for the welcome Laura!

We want to go in November if possible when all the Christmas decorations are up!  I think that would be so special.  I was wondering is there a certain day of the week that people usually arrive at GKTW or does that not matter?

I just got a call from our wish grantors who are coming tonight and they want some possible dates for our trip.  I am n ot sure what day of the week the trip should start and end.  Does Make A Wish get better deals on flights if you leave on certain days.  At GKTW is it 5 nights or six nights that you get to stay?

Anyone else been in November and have any advice?

Thanks again!

Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)


----------



## maroo

rcq925 said:


> So I have been a member of the DIS boards for a few years and lurking on the Make A Wish thread for a few months.  My daughter, Hayley, is 6 years old and has Cystic Fibrosis and our wish volunteers are coming for the first time tonight.
> 
> Her wish is to go to Disney and stay the night in Cinderella's Castle.  We went to Disney in 2008 during the year of a million dreams campaign and she remembers all the commercials stating that one lucky family per day won a night in the castle.  We have also watched all the Disney specials on the travel channel and one went behind the scenes at Disney and showed inside the suite in Cinderella's castle.  She REALLY wants to stay there one night (and the rest at Give Kids the World).  I keep telling her that we may not be able to stay in the castle, but we can still have the time of our lives.
> 
> Just wondering, has any other wish family been able to stay in the castle?
> 
> I have been lurking on here for months and I am addicted to the trip reports, I love reading them!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)



Hello there!  I love it when lurkers come out of lurkdome!    I hope you will do a pre-trip report!  

As far as I know no one has been able to stay in the Castle.  I think the issue MAW/GKTW has is that there are over a hundred families at GKTW each night and I am not sure how they would choose the one family.

Lauren asked about sleeping in the castle and they told her that they can't grant that wish...however, you never know until you ask!  

There was some talk here on the DIS about this and they were saying there were rumors that Wish Kids would be allowed to stay there one day.  




rcq925 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Laura!
> 
> We want to go in November if possible when all the Christmas decorations are up!  I think that would be so special.  I was wondering is there a certain day of the week that people usually arrive at GKTW or does that not matter?
> 
> I just got a call from our wish grantors who are coming tonight and they want some possible dates for our trip.  I am n ot sure what day of the week the trip should start and end.  Does Make A Wish get better deals on flights if you leave on certain days.  At GKTW is it 5 nights or six nights that you get to stay?
> 
> Anyone else been in November and have any advice?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)



Since you are from the US, you will be able to stay 6 nights at GKTW.  

I am not sure about the deals on flights?  

I think you can pick the dates that you want to go.  

We are going back Thanksgiving Week this year and will be able to visit GKTW.  I would avoid Thanksgiving week since the parks will be busy - but otherwise November is a great time to go!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> My computer is toasted, and it might be a couple weeks before I get a new one, so if you don't see me on here, thats why:



Oh no Im sorry.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> We are going back Thanksgiving Week this year and will be able to visit GKTW.  I would avoid Thanksgiving week since the parks will be busy - but otherwise November is a great time to go!



What are the dates you are going to be there? We are hoping for December 1-7. 

I feel weird doing this but if we wanted to extend the trip by a day or 2 to try to fit in seeing some family, trying to enjoy GKTW (ie. not being on the go every day), and fit in a MVMCP, does MAW have a problem with this? I know other people have extended.. just wanted to know the best way going about this. 

Are the park tickets only good for the time you are at GKTW.. meaning if we are at GKTW from 12/1-12/7 can I use a park ticket on the 8th?




WOW by the looks of this post am I officially starting to plan for Juliana's wish trip?


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kdzbear said:


> Keep this reservation! The food is great! It is served family style. They also have turkey and something else. There was an orange cranberry relish to go with the turkey that was awesome! The kids can eat mac and cheese and chicken nuggets if they don't like the adult food. The dessert is a cobbler type dessert served with fresh cream. It was blueberry when we were there. They also bring a salad. We tried it for the first time last November and it was awesome. The characters often make it around twice. I have pictures in Tyler's Nov. Wish trip if you want to look at them. You can also get seconds of the items that you like without having to order the items you don't like.



Thank you! I did look at your pictures. You got some great pics! That helped a ton. 



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. The children's hospital called and Sydney's tests are now normal. I had a nice sigh of relief for about, oh, 4 seconds and then said "What the he*&?" We still haven't spoken with the oncologist. The nurse said we'd see her in September but retracted once I said the paed told us we'd see the oncologist soon so who knows. We still want further testing because this is just too bizarre for us. Something has to be happening. I knew I wouldn't trust the results irregardless of what it came back as. Anyway, we apparently have a contact at Comer Children's Hospital in Chicago (Univ of Chicago). Several have mentioned the great care at Children's Memorial in Chicago. Is this the same place? If not, what can you tell me about Comer? Good and bad.
> 
> Im sorry there are mixed feelings with the news. I can understand why I do not know anything about Comer or Univ of Chicago but hopefully somone here has some information. It is not the same place as Childrens Memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction when I saw the menu. I have ressies because we all love Chip and Dale but I'm still not sure we're going to keep this one.


 Call and ask for the menu. This will definately help. They tell you a little more about the menu. Somone here mentioned about the turkey and that helped me.


choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



Welcome!! I have to agree with the others. I would go but go online to the parks on the disney website and pick out what you would like to do at each. And you can even order a map of the things you would like to do. That would cut down on time for you.



pipersmom said:


> We're finally home, and I think I'm caught up with everything we missed! Piper is doing well, her lung function is at 61%, but we're keeping her on homebound for the remainder of the school year. In the fall she'll start in the classroom, and we'll see how it goes.
> 
> For those of you that had questions about packing..we ended up with a TON of extra stuff between souvenirs and things GKTW gave us. It would have been at least 2 extra suitcases. Rather than paying the baggage fees, I shipped a (50 lb!!!) box home, and it was only around $35.. much cheaper than the 55 we would have paid in baggage. So it's definitely something to keep in mind. It was also less to lug around the airport, and was fun getting the box a few days after we got home and opening it and re-living things again. Also..so for any snowglobe fans..you CANNOT pack or carry-on snowglobes onto a plane...another reason for the box shipping for us..Piper picked up two or three different snowglobes while we were there, and I wasn't going to tell her no because of the plane rules when I knew they were something she'd keep forever.
> 
> Anyway...welcome to all the new arrivals  I'm going to start working on getting caught up on PTRs too!



Glad to hear you are home hun! Thank you for the tip. That is a great idea. Do they ship right from GKTW or is there a shipping place nearby?



rcq925 said:


> So I have been a member of the DIS boards for a few years and lurking on the Make A Wish thread for a few months.  My daughter, Hayley, is 6 years old and has Cystic Fibrosis and our wish volunteers are coming for the first time tonight.
> 
> Her wish is to go to Disney and stay the night in Cinderella's Castle.  We went to Disney in 2008 during the year of a million dreams campaign and she remembers all the commercials stating that one lucky family per day won a night in the castle.  We have also watched all the Disney specials on the travel channel and one went behind the scenes at Disney and showed inside the suite in Cinderella's castle.  She REALLY wants to stay there one night (and the rest at Give Kids the World).  I keep telling her that we may not be able to stay in the castle, but we can still have the time of our lives.
> 
> Just wondering, has any other wish family been able to stay in the castle?
> 
> I have been lurking on here for months and I am addicted to the trip reports, I love reading them!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)



Hi Becky! Welcome to our little "home". I am not sure about the castle but I dont think it would hurt to ask at all


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Verdict on Garden Grille (Chip and Dale)
We are keeping the ressies! 

When I called and asked about Chef Mickeys this morning I also asked what the menu was for the Garden Grille. They do indeed have turkey and dressing so that was a go for me. Sierra likes that too so no problem there. She did say that they will have different breads and Ty will eat some bread sometimes so if he choses to he will eat if not no biggie. I told her that is all he would eat if anything and she told me to just let the CM at the podium know when we check in.Since my kids are older they would not be on the kids menu.

Chef Mickeys is still a no go but Im ok with that. Since others here have said Garden Grille is more of a laid back place I think that would be better for Ty anyways.


----------



## jenb1023

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Verdict on Garden Grille (Chip and Dale)
> We are keeping the ressies!
> 
> When I called and asked about Chef Mickeys this morning I also asked what the menu was for the Garden Grille. They do indeed have turkey and dressing so that was a go for me. Sierra likes that too so no problem there. She did say that they will have different breads and Ty will eat some bread sometimes so if he choses to he will eat if not no biggie. I told her that is all he would eat if anything and she told me to just let the CM at the podium know when we check in.Since my kids are older they would not be on the kids menu.
> 
> Chef Mickeys is still a no go but Im ok with that. Since others here have said Garden Grille is more of a laid back place I think that would be better for Ty anyways.



Woo-hoo!  I don't think you will be disappointed.  If Ty wants something from the kids menu, just ask even though he is 10.  Disney restaurants are very accommodating.  We had breakfast at the castle one trip and my picky DD didn't like anything they had but the breakfast meats.  I asked if they could just make her toast with butter (which was not on the menu) and they said sure no problem.  Now I don't think they would let a kid switch their chicken nuggets for filet mignon but I don't see why they wouldn't let a child paying adult prices get items from the kids menu especially on a Wish trip.


----------



## Adrismommy

rcq925 said:


> So I have been a member of the DIS boards for a few years and lurking on the Make A Wish thread for a few months.  My daughter, Hayley, is 6 years old and has Cystic Fibrosis and our wish volunteers are coming for the first time tonight.
> 
> Her wish is to go to Disney and stay the night in Cinderella's Castle.  We went to Disney in 2008 during the year of a million dreams campaign and she remembers all the commercials stating that one lucky family per day won a night in the castle.  We have also watched all the Disney specials on the travel channel and one went behind the scenes at Disney and showed inside the suite in Cinderella's castle.  She REALLY wants to stay there one night (and the rest at Give Kids the World).  I keep telling her that we may not be able to stay in the castle, but we can still have the time of our lives.
> 
> Just wondering, has any other wish family been able to stay in the castle?
> 
> I have been lurking on here for months and I am addicted to the trip reports, I love reading them!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Becky, Mom to Nathan, age 9, and Hayley, age 6 (Wish Kid)



While it won't hurt to ask, that was my daughter's wish, too.  We are just a few weeks behind you in meeting with wish granters and stuff, and they told us it wasn't open to the public and was not a possibility.  Of course, my daughter just turned 3 so she doesn't even know about the suite or anything like that - but her wish was "to go to Cinderella's castle and sleep with her."  The wish granters told me that night that it wasn't a possibility and I told them it was fine (because Adri didn't know any different).  We were just thrilled she was eligible for MAW and didn't care what came of it.  I didn't realize until later that they actually did try to see if they could make that happen for her.  They called back later and apologized and made sure she still wanted to do Disney.  She still tells people that her wish is "for Cinderella's castle", but if we walk through the castle we'll tell her she went and it will all be the same to her.  We did make reservations for BBB and CRT so she'll get to do stuff there. 

Obviously your daughter is older and more aware of her specific wish so it will be a different story for you.  I don't want to discourage you - I'm realizing that different chapters are able to do different things, so it doesn't hurt to ask.  But I wanted to tell you our experience from just last month.  We are going to GKTW on July 17-23.  

Good luck in your trip planning.


----------



## Mtopher4

choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



Welcome 

I think if you get park hoppers it is possible.. but you will be exhausted


----------



## rcq925

So I just came out of lurkdom today and I have already started my PTR

Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36386367#post36386367

We just met with our wish grantors tonight and I am so excited already!!

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!  I have been reading for about 2 months now, so I feel like I already "know" most of you!  I am so hooked on the current trip reports: Piper, James, Gavin, Noah, and Aidan.  I can't wait for the next installments on all of your trip reports!


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> What are the dates you are going to be there? We are hoping for December 1-7.
> 
> I feel weird doing this but if we wanted to extend the trip by a day or 2 to try to fit in seeing some family, trying to enjoy GKTW (ie. not being on the go every day), and fit in a MVMCP, does MAW have a problem with this? I know other people have extended.. just wanted to know the best way going about this.
> 
> Are the park tickets only good for the time you are at GKTW.. meaning if we are at GKTW from 12/1-12/7 can I use a park ticket on the 8th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW by the looks of this post am I officially starting to plan for Juliana's wish trip?



  Hello! 

Our dates are Nov 19th to the 28th - so we won't be there Dec...BUT, I may be coming that weekend...maybe.  Not sure if I can fit that trip in with the rest...but I understand that the first weekend in December may be the big Disney Meets (formerly known as Mouse Fest)...and I may come down for that, even though I have just been in Disney for 10 days.  A lot of it depends on how much "me" time I have when I am there...I will be with Lauren's family and may have ZERO "me" time - so I may need a vacation after the vacation! 

You CAN use the comp tickets after your official dates are over.  They are good for 14 days after their first use.  But they can't be upgraded or anything. 

They are already park hoppers. 



Mtopher4 said:


> Welcome
> 
> I think if you get park hoppers it is possible.. but you will be exhausted



They are already park hoppers.    And yes....those Disney days will be exhausting.    lol



rcq925 said:


> So I just came out of lurkdom today and I have already started my PTR
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36386367#post36386367
> 
> We just met with our wish grantors tonight and I am so excited already!!
> 
> Thanks for all the warm welcomes!  I have been reading for about 2 months now, so I feel like I already "know" most of you!  I am so hooked on the current trip reports: Piper, James, Gavin, Noah, and Aidan.  I can't wait for the next installments on all of your trip reports!



Wow!  I gotta check this out!  And I will put a link to this report on the first page!

 to the wish trippers thread!!


----------



## NVDadof3

Our son Seth just got his wish granted and we have tentative dates of May 19-25. Thanks to all the advice I have found on here the last couple of weeks. We should know by early next week if those dates are going to work or not. I certainly hope so. Our children are already dying of excitement and they don't even know it could be so soon. We keep telling them maybe July or August.


----------



## kdzbear

The Ten Commandments for Parents of Kids with Special Needs

1. Take one day at a time, and take that day positively. You don't have control over the future, but you do have control over today.

2. Never underestimate your child's potential. Allow him, encourage him, expect him to develop to the best of his abilities.

3. Find and allow positive mentors: parents and professionals who can share with you their experience, advice, and support.

4. Provide and be involved with the most appropriate educational and learning environments for your child from infancy on.

5. Keep in mind the feelings and needs of your spouse and your other children. Remind them that this child does not get more of your love just because he gets more of your time.

6. Answer only to your conscience: then you'll be able to answer to your child. You need not justify your actions to your friends or the public.

7. Be honest with your feelings. You can't be a super-parent 24 hours a day. Allow yourself jealousy, anger, pity, frustration, and depression in small amounts whenever necessary.

8. Be kind to yourself. Don't focus continually on what needs to be done. Remember to look at what you have accomplished.

9. Stop and smell the roses. Take advantage of the fact that you have gained a special appreciation for the little miracles in life that others take for granted.

10. Keep and use a sense of humor. Cracking up with laughter can keep you from cracking up from stress.

-Author Unknown


----------



## TTomlinson

Gary-I hope your dates work! We will be there that week too as well as a couple of other families on this thread  I think we should all have a meet-up sometime at the Village! I suggested margaritas after kids were in bed but the GKTW rules say no alcoholic bevs in public spots so we may have to hide out in one of the villas and send the kids to the other one  At the least I would love for all of us to get to meet maybe at the Christmas party or something.

KDZBear-I love that! I am printing it out to hang on my wall and also posting it to a couple of listservs I participate in for families with special needs kids if you don't mind! So true...

I just got back from Michael's with a bunch of stuff to finish projects (at least I hope to finish some!) for our trip. Got a tie-dye kit and shirts to make one for all of us for our first day at MK. And stuff to finish autograph books and journals for the boys. The DISign board on here has given me WAY too many ideas I wanna do and I don't have much time (or money) left!  But I had some great coupons so of course I HAD to use them


----------



## noahsketomom

choochmac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread.  Just a word of introduction and a few questions.
> 
> We just got our Wish dates, May 18th - 24th, very quickly.  Our daughter has DIPG, a brain tumor considered the worst possible (only google it if you want to be very depressed).  While I am immensely grateful for Make A Wish acting so quickly to make sure she is goes so soon (while she can enjoy the parks),  I am now realizing that the usual vacation is only 3 days in Disney and the rest Universal and Seaworld.  She really won't care for the others nearly as much.  My son will have a blast I am sure at Universal, but I am concerned that with only 3 days and 4 Disney parks, she will not get to see everything.
> 
> I know that Wish kids in bad condition sometimes get to go to the front of lines, but right now besides her double vision and limp she is doing amazingly well.  Her stamina is an issue, but she will be able to use a stroller as a wheelchair, so I don't think she is bad off enough to qualify for front of the line.  Given that this is going to be her only trip to Disney I want her experience as much as possible.
> 
> So here is my question.  Can we do the whole 4 parks in 3 days and if not, what should we skip given that she is a 5 year old girl?  I was thinking of skipping Epcot, but I think she would love some of the stuff (e.g. the Turtle Talk thing and doing the Kim Possible hunt with her brother).  Any suggestions from those who have already gone?  Many thanks.



Hi there!  Welcome!

DATES -- yay!!

Two things  (these may or may not have already been answered )  Forgive me if I'm repeating info!!  

1.  Your "GAC"  (Guest Assistance Card) is given at the GKTW orientation and that will give you Fast Pass and/or Front of the Line access while at Disney.  We didn't have to wait more than 10 min for any ride and many we got on right away.  Although our son (almost 5) has a totally different diagnosis, stamina is a problem too.  He napped every day we were there so make sure you get a stroller she can really rest in.

2.  All 4 parks is doable, but you won't be able to do everything.  We made lists of what we REALLY wanted to do at every park.  In doing so, our "shorter list" parks were AK and Epcot, so we decided to do them on the same day.  I think a lot of folks try to "squeeze" in Epcot since traditionally the little guys don't enjoy it as much.  However, Epcot is one of the larger parks sizewise, so it is a LOT of walking.  We were really bummed that we didn't even get to the World Showcase and we had really wanted to do the Kim Possible thing too.  Oh, well!    In a nutshell, I would just make a SMALLER list of must dos and just go with the flow -- we had a lot more fun the days we just kind of went with the flow....KWIM?

Can't wait to read about your plans and see pics of your fam!!


----------



## owensdad

Hi folks, quick question if anyone has the answer for me, looking through peoples TR's and the lovely pics i've noticed alot of folks wearing t-shirts with 'xxxx's make a wish trip' on it, do you folks make these yourselves? do MAW do them for you?


----------



## casper_jj11

I think either people have them made or make them themselves. I've been meaning to ask a similar question though. How hard are they to do for someone completely craft inept? I colour coordinate everyone so we have red days, yellow days etc. I would love for us all to have a special shirt for Sydney's trip but have no idea even where to start.


----------



## alaskanabbott

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, quick question if anyone has the answer for me, looking through peoples TR's and the lovely pics i've noticed alot of folks wearing t-shirts with 'xxxx's make a wish trip' on it, do you folks make these yourselves? do MAW do them for you?



Hi, I went onto a thread here for the design. I just posted that I was looking for a MAW design and had several people post designs right away.

here is the link to the tread
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

it was very easy to do, I'm no Martha Stewart either. Basically we boaught plain t-shirts, then bought transfer paper and followed the directions on the transfer paper. I did that for the first few shirts, then ended up calling our local printer and figured out is was cheaper when you consider the cost of the transfer paper and ink, to have them do it. I think I paid about $5 a sheet at the printer. It took my an hour to make 8 shirts. Good Luck, it was sooo fun to have those shirts


----------



## cajunfan

owensdad said:


> Hi folks, quick question if anyone has the answer for me, looking through peoples TR's and the lovely pics i've noticed alot of folks wearing t-shirts with 'xxxx's make a wish trip' on it, do you folks make these yourselves? do MAW do them for you?





casper_jj11 said:


> I think either people have them made or make them themselves. I've been meaning to ask a similar question though. How hard are they to do for someone completely craft inept? I colour coordinate everyone so we have red days, yellow days etc. I would love for us all to have a special shirt for Sydney's trip but have no idea even where to start.



Hi folks! Iron ons are very easy to do! I am not sure how far out your trips are, but if you post a request for a DISign on the DISign thread, make sure you mention it it for a WISH TRIP and the dates. THe DISigners there are wonderful and very GENEROUS! But they also get many requests and therefor, sometimes it make take some time for you to get a DISign. I have some Wish Trip DISigns that I can cutomize and email them to you, just pm me with ones that you saw that you liked, and if I can't help, I will see if I can find someone that can.

A few tips...

...get your iron ons from amymickey.com...these are the best I have found and reasonable prices...better than Walmart
...if possible, the place that I have found that has the cheapest and best selection of tees is jiffyshirts.com...keep in mind..get cotton...you want something breathable down there!

Also, the white tshirts with the Make a Wish Logo generally come from your Wish Chapter, the cutomized ones were made by either the Wish Tripper or the Big Give. The ones that Alaskaabbott did were wonderful, and those DISigners have given me permission to customize those...


Lynn


----------



## owensdad

thanks for the advice folks, a lovely person in DISigns has done one for us and we'll be getting them printed soon hopefully.


----------



## cajunfan

owensdad said:


> thanks for the advice folks, a lovely person in DISigns has done one for us and we'll be getting them printed soon hopefully.



Those DISigns folks are FANTASTIC!!! They are such GENEROUS people!

Lynn


----------



## maroo

Hi guys!

I found a new Wish Trip Pre-Trip report!  

NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  Dates?

Let's head over there and say hello!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Hello everyone!  I haven't posted over here in quite a while. But I just wanted to say that we finally have our dates...sort of  We are booked at GKTW for June -23-29. But the date that I really want is June-18-24. So if someone cancels we will take that date. I doubt if anyone cancels though. So as of now we leave on 6-23!!!!

I was thinking about making some shirts or having some made also.  I will check out the thread that was posted here and see what I can come up with. I have two months so that is plenty of time to do something special!  I would love to have small little surprises for the kids each day..I just haven't figured out what kind of suprises yet, lol. See I have great starts to my ideas!! I just need some motivation!


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Hello everyone!  I haven't posted over here in quite a while. But I just wanted to say that we finally have our dates...sort of  We are booked at GKTW for June -23-29. But the date that I really want is June-18-24. So if someone cancels we will take that date. I doubt if anyone cancels though. So as of now we leave on 6-23!!!!
> 
> I was thinking about making some shirts or having some made also.  I will check out the thread that was posted here and see what I can come up with. I have two months so that is plenty of time to do something special!  I would love to have small little surprises for the kids each day..I just haven't figured out what kind of suprises yet, lol. See I have great starts to my ideas!! I just need some motivation!



Woo Hoo for dates! 

I added them to the first page of the thread and put your trip in date order with the rest of the trips with dates! 

You will have lots of surprises from GKTW each day.


----------



## owensdad

You can add our dates too if you want, we now have confirmation that we will be at GKTW from Dec 6th to Dec 13th !!!!!   seriously cant wait, Owen is soooo excited!


----------



## casper_jj11

Yeah for getting dates! It makes it all so much more real!

Maroo - I just had a look at the first page. First time since we had our dates I guess. Sydney's trip isn't actually with MAW. Its with the Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. No biggie, just thought I'd let you know. I've been searching for others that have gone with teh same organization and I"m not finding much so it may be worth changing in case others are in the same boat.


----------



## maroo

owensdad said:


> You can add our dates too if you want, we now have confirmation that we will be at GKTW from Dec 6th to Dec 13th !!!!!   seriously cant wait, Owen is soooo excited!



Did I miss a pre-trip report for you guys???  

I can just list your name and dates, if you want - then someone can PM you if they want to meet up...I wasn't sure if you were starting a pretrip report.  No pressure!



casper_jj11 said:


> Yeah for getting dates! It makes it all so much more real!
> 
> Maroo - I just had a look at the first page. First time since we had our dates I guess. Sydney's trip isn't actually with MAW. Its with the Children's Wish Foundation of Canada. No biggie, just thought I'd let you know. I've been searching for others that have gone with teh same organization and I"m not finding much so it may be worth changing in case others are in the same boat.




Thank you SO much!  I definitely want to keep that correct on there. 

I found several mistakes on there this morning and have been updating the page showing finished Trip Reports and such...so I will fix it right now!


----------



## owensdad

I wasn't intending on doing a PTR, I think i'll just do a TR once we've done it all, although things may change!

If anybody wants to meet up that would be great!

On a side note, I printed the first of our t-shirts with the DISign that was done for us, looks superb.


----------



## owensdad

In fact we will be doing a PTR, why not!!


----------



## maroo

owensdad said:


> In fact we will be doing a PTR, why not!!



Woo Hoo!

We would LOVE to see a PreTrippie!  

Let me know when you start it and I will link it on the first page and add your dates, too!


----------



## maroo

The first post of this thread is now UPDATED with as many Trip Reports as I could find.

I had MISSED some in the last month or so...so I wanted to make sure I had everyone listed so that you guys can all follow the pre-trip and post trip reports!

I am also marking "FINISHED" on the ones that are finished and I am trying to do this as they are finishing up...


So...If I have missed anyone or have any errors on that first post, please let me know!  I found several errors on there this morning that I was able to fix.  

Loving all of the trip reports going right now!


----------



## maroo

The first post of this thread is now UPDATED with as many Trip Reports as I could find.  

I had MISSED some in the last month or so...so I wanted to make sure I had everyone listed so that you guys can all follow the pre-trip and post trip reports!

I am also marking "FINISHED" on the ones that are finished and I am trying to do this as they are finishing up...


So...If I have missed anyone or have any errors on that first post, please let me know!  I found several errors on there this morning that I was able to fix.  

Loving all of the trip reports going right now!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Thanks Maroo!  You are awesome to keep up with all of this!  When I joined here probably a little over a month ago I was the only one going that week in May...now I have a couple DIS friends to meet up with at GKTW!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks Maroo!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone i haven,t been on here in awhile so much has been going on. We are so excited our trip is in 45 days we leave june 11th to walt disney world. Keith cant wait he keeps asking do we leave yet. We are packing and trying to get everything together before its time to go. How is everyone good i hope i need to catch up on all the reports i cant wait to post pictures of our trip when we get back..


----------



## kellyw8863

Hi everyone, and a big welcome to the new folks!  Just wanted to let you all know there's another TR in the making - the link is in my signature.  Hoping to get caught up here after I get caught up with some sleep.  Hope all are well!

Kelly


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Welcome back Kelly. I can't wait to get started reading your tr


----------



## maroo

wishin' on a star said:


> Thanks Maroo!  You are awesome to keep up with all of this!  When I joined here probably a little over a month ago I was the only one going that week in May...now I have a couple DIS friends to meet up with at GKTW!!





casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Maroo!



You guys are so welcome!  I love it when people get connected on the DIS and them meet up in real life!    So fun!



motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone i haven,t been on here in awhile so much has been going on. We are so excited our trip is in 45 days we leave june 11th to walt disney world. Keith cant wait he keeps asking do we leave yet. We are packing and trying to get everything together before its time to go. How is everyone good i hope i need to catch up on all the reports i cant wait to post pictures of our trip when we get back..



  You guys are going to have a great time! 



kellyw8863 said:


> Hi everyone, and a big welcome to the new folks!  Just wanted to let you all know there's another TR in the making - the link is in my signature.  Hoping to get caught up here after I get caught up with some sleep.  Hope all are well!
> 
> Kelly



Woo Hoo!  I linked it on the first page for you guys!


----------



## casper_jj11

Ok, I'm trying to plan each day's itinerary and I've run into a logistics problem. Whenever we've toured the parks in the past, we've used fastpasses to the max. One adult goes with the older kid(s) using FP and one stays with the youngest and we get a baby swap for later. At times, while one adult is on a big ride with DS7 (and at times Sydney) using FP, the other takes DS2 (and at other times Sydney) with FP taken at the same time to Pooh or Peter Pan.

I keep hearing that on a wish trip, we don't need to worry about getting FP. If we can actually have a much more relaxing trip, I'm all for that but I'm a bit concerned because although Sydney is big enough for the thrill rides (very tall for her age), she'll likely do a ride once and never want to do it again. That could mean that only one parent actually gets to ride any of the big rides right? 

Can we get a baby swap if Sydney enters using the GAC? What if she doesn't want to even want to ride the first time? Or what if she's on a big ride and I'd like to take the little guy on Pooh? As a wish family, can one of the boys ride with one of the adults without her and still use the FP entrance or would we need a FPs to do that?

I realize the GAC is just for Sydney but I guess my question is realistically, how do cast members treat wish families in those situations. If it makes any difference, I believe the Children's Wish Foundation issues a button to each member of the family.

Any advice? I may do two plans depending on what we may need to do but if I could go into this trip without essentially planning two trips, it would be amazing!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

When we went on our trip last year for my daughter Selah's trip everything worked ot fine.

She was four at the time and couldn't ride a lot of the thrill rides. They still let me or my mother ride them with my oldest daughter Courtney who was 13 at the time. It didn't matter who had the "Magic Button" we were all together and everyone at all of the parks treated us so nicely.  I don't think you will have a problem at all. Your wish button is all that you need.  We never got anything else at any of the parks.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Oh I forgot to say that since we only had to wait max 5 minutes for any ride.  I would just wait until your wish child finishes riding her ride and then go over to the other ride as a family. Because the wish child gets the special button button eventhough we all had Make a wish shirts and regular MAW buttons.  I hope I haven't confused you! lol


----------



## kellyw8863

casper_jj11 said:


> Ok, I'm trying to plan each day's itinerary and I've run into a logistics problem. Whenever we've toured the parks in the past, we've used fastpasses to the max. One adult goes with the older kid(s) using FP and one stays with the youngest and we get a baby swap for later. At times, while one adult is on a big ride with DS7 (and at times Sydney) using FP, the other takes DS2 (and at other times Sydney) with FP taken at the same time to Pooh or Peter Pan.
> 
> I keep hearing that on a wish trip, we don't need to worry about getting FP. If we can actually have a much more relaxing trip, I'm all for that but I'm a bit concerned because although Sydney is big enough for the thrill rides (very tall for her age), she'll likely do a ride once and never want to do it again. That could mean that only one parent actually gets to ride any of the big rides right?
> 
> Can we get a baby swap if Sydney enters using the GAC? What if she doesn't want to even want to ride the first time? Or what if she's on a big ride and I'd like to take the little guy on Pooh? As a wish family, can one of the boys ride with one of the adults without her and still use the FP entrance or would we need a FPs to do that?
> 
> I realize the GAC is just for Sydney but I guess my question is realistically, how do cast members treat wish families in those situations. If it makes any difference, I believe the Children's Wish Foundation issues a button to each member of the family.
> 
> Any advice? I may do two plans depending on what we may need to do but if I could go into this trip without essentially planning two trips, it would be amazing!



GKTW will actually distribute Sydney's GAC and it will be written out for the number of individuals in your party.  For us, it was written out for six and was therefore good for any of the six of us who wanted to use it.  Ali didn't do a lot of the rides, but we still used the GAC.  The first time, we felt really guilty.  But, we quickly realized that Ali's limit was about four hours in the parks and she had a very short fuse when it came to waiting in the heat.  Therefore, we got over our guilt pretty quickly so that we could all enjoy ourselves.  So I think you will be fine.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> The first post of this thread is now UPDATED with as many Trip Reports as I could find.
> 
> I had MISSED some in the last month or so...so I wanted to make sure I had everyone listed so that you guys can all follow the pre-trip and post trip reports!
> 
> I am also marking "FINISHED" on the ones that are finished and I am trying to do this as they are finishing up...
> 
> 
> So...If I have missed anyone or have any errors on that first post, please let me know!  I found several errors on there this morning that I was able to fix.
> 
> Loving all of the trip reports going right now!



 Thanks Maroo




motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone i haven,t been on here in awhile so much has been going on. We are so excited our trip is in 45 days we leave june 11th to walt disney world. Keith cant wait he keeps asking do we leave yet. We are packing and trying to get everything together before its time to go. How is everyone good i hope i need to catch up on all the reports i cant wait to post pictures of our trip when we get back..



Welcome back. I hope everyone is doing ok My goodness your trip is coming up soon I can't wait to read your tr when you get back!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

For those that have been I noticed in one of the parks there is a place where the kids can get their face's painted like an animal or something? 

Which park is this in?

Do we need a reservation?

Is it expensive?

Which one would you think is better? Doing the face painting or Bibbity Bobbity Boutique for boys and girls? (No costume just hair, nails and make up for girl and for boy hair gel and confetti.)

I cannot do the expensive package for BBB so I was wondering if it is just as well to do the other.


----------



## maroo

If you were asking Lauren she would tell you that she really didn't enjoy BBB and that she wishes she got her face painted!  But Lauren was 15 on that day.

I know that you can get your face painted in the Animal Kingdom and I am almost positive that it is fairly quick and not something you have to reserve.  I have no idea how much it costs, though.

As far as doing just the hair and makeup - I think you would be fine...but you might want to buy a cheaper dress at home - because most of the kids in there will be all dressed up and I would not want my kids to be left of that part, if possible.  Even if you just got a dress up costume at WalMart or something?? 

But that is just my 10 cents.  Lauren has said that she really wants to get her face painted when we go in November.

I am interested to see what everyone else says...and we might want to start a thread on the Theme Parks board to ask, too...I know someone would know over there.


----------



## newdrama12

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> For those that have been I noticed in one of the parks there is a place where the kids can get their face's painted like an animal or something?
> 
> Which park is this in?
> 
> Do we need a reservation?
> 
> Is it expensive?
> 
> Which one would you think is better? Doing the face painting or Bibbity Bobbity Boutique for boys and girls? (No costume just hair, nails and make up for girl and for boy hair gel and confetti.)
> 
> I cannot do the expensive package for BBB so I was wondering if it is just as well to do the other.



For face painting in Animal Kingdom, I believe that it costs $10-$15 depends on the chosen design and takes about 5 minutes or so. 

for the BBB hair, nails, and makeup package, it would be $54.95 plus tax (unless the prices have changed recently)


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

So I've finally got my dates and my tentative itinerary all set! But I have a question.  For those of you who have extended your trips, did you visit the parks too? I'm just wondering how that would work because I remember the "Magic Button" has dates on it from the time you are there visiting the village. So I am assuming that after those dates you can not use your button anymore which means no more getting on the rides quickly?

I was thinking about trying to extend our vacation. But at this point we may not be able to.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> If you were asking Lauren she would tell you that she really didn't enjoy BBB and that she wishes she got her face painted!  But Lauren was 15 on that day.
> 
> I know that you can get your face painted in the Animal Kingdom and I am almost positive that it is fairly quick and not something you have to reserve.  I have no idea how much it costs, though.
> 
> As far as doing just the hair and makeup - I think you would be fine...but you might want to buy a cheaper dress at home - because most of the kids in there will be all dressed up and I would not want my kids to be left of that part, if possible.  Even if you just got a dress up costume at WalMart or something??
> 
> But that is just my 10 cents.  Lauren has said that she really wants to get her face painted when we go in November.
> 
> I am interested to see what everyone else says...and we might want to start a thread on the Theme Parks board to ask, too...I know someone would know over there.





newdrama12 said:


> For face painting in Animal Kingdom, I believe that it costs $10-$15 depends on the chosen design and takes about 5 minutes or so.
> 
> for the BBB hair, nails, and makeup package, it would be $54.95 plus tax (unless the prices have changed recently)



Thank you Maroo. With Sierra being almost 13 I wonder if she would enjoy the animal face painting just as well. I know she would love the BBB but if she will like the other just as well and we wouldnt have to worry about reservations or anything than I would rather do that. As with the costume Im just not sure it would be used after that so I don't think I want to invest in something. kwim? But the hairdo make up and crown she would love but then I dont want her to feel left out either. Decisions decisions  Just something I thought i'd ponder around with.

I will post this on the Theme Park board as well thanks for the tip

Thank you for the price for the face painting that definately helps!


----------



## casper_jj11

Someone needs to tell me how to multi quote 

Thank you so much for the advice about the boys going on rides without Sydney. Based on everything I've heard, I think I'll make one plan assuming that we'll be able to skip the lines most times. Oh my, that's going to make the trip so much easier! I'm so used to having a strict plan to avoid lines... I can't really imagine being able to go on a ride whenever the kids just simply ask to do it. 

Wish Upon a Star - We're planning to extend our trip. My understanding is that, while there's no guarantee of avoiding the lines during the extended portion, if you wear the button and keep the GAC, there's little chance of a CM turning you away simply because the specific date is finished. That said, I'm still going to plan to do each park at least once as well as Seaworld and one day at Universal during the wish portion of Sydney's trip just in case this isn't correct. Anyone have first hand knowledge?


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Maroo. With Sierra being almost 13 I wonder if she would enjoy the animal face painting just as well. I know she would love the BBB but if she will like the other just as well and we wouldnt have to worry about reservations or anything than I would rather do that. As with the costume Im just not sure it would be used after that so I don't think I want to invest in something. kwim? But the hairdo make up and crown she would love but then I dont want her to feel left out either. Decisions decisions  Just something I thought i'd ponder around with.
> 
> I will post this on the Theme Park board as well thanks for the tip
> 
> Thank you for the price for the face painting that definately helps!



Is this going to be a surprise for her?

We made an "error" in keeping it all a surprise for Lauren.  She said that she would have chosen the face painting...but I don't know...hindsight is 20/20.  

You may just want to ask her.

And Lauren, surprisingly, has worn that Tink outfit four or five times since then!  School dress up days, Halloween and even a school party.  Who knew?  

I can understand keeping it a surprise...

If we could do it over again, I think we would have let Lauren do both.  (Except we never made it to the AK since she got sick.) 

I hope that you get some expense money and maybe you can do more than you initially thought.


----------



## kellyw8863

We were told at the orientation that once you qualify for a "green light" GAC, your child should always qualify.  So even though there is an expiration date on the GAC, you should be able to take it to Guest Services after your trip is over, show it to them, and have a new one issued.  We noticed many families throughout the parks who qualified for front of the line access due to their disabilities.

Hope this helps!

Kelly


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> We were told at the orientation that once you qualify for a "green light" GAC, your child should always qualify.  So even though there is an expiration date on the GAC, you should be able to take it to Guest Services after your trip is over, show it to them, and have a new one issued.  We noticed many families throughout the parks who qualified for front of the line access due to their disabilities.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Kelly



This would be news to me.

From what I understand the Green Light is usually only issued by GKTW for families on wish trips.  I do think that Guest Services has a Green Light stamp they can use, but don't use it unless the circumstance is extreme.  

Even when Mya went back with what I would have considered an extreme need to be expedited through the parks, they did not give them a green light, just one where they could wait in an alternate location.

Basically it depends on the child's needs at the time of the trip (for subsequent trips)...I think it would revert back to the guidelines posted on the FAQ on the DIS.


For example: A child with a history of cancer that was granted a wish trip to Disney would not be eligible for a GAC at all later if they didn't require any accomodations when they go back.  Of course, if they still required assistance, Disney would provide it.  But the child that lives in my neighborhood that has completed her treatment, is back in school and doing great would not qualify for a GAC simply because she went on a wish trip last year - if that makes sense.

But if your child is chronically ill and the illness presents problems that a GAC can address, then Disney will take care of those regardless of any past wish trip experience.  

When we went with Rachel (never a receipient of a wish - they turned it down) in December, we gave them the list of things we needed for her (she has vision issues and needed to wait in an alternate location for rides and shows).  They were great and put those two stamps on her GAC.  I didn't see much difference in the way they handled her going through lines as they did Lauren with the Green Light, honestly.  

The main difference was with the character lines - which you can break as a wish child, but generally can't break when you return.  There are a few exceptions - If you go to a place where characters are part of an "attraction" - like the Epcot Character Spot - then they do have a separate "waiting area" for those with the appropriate GAC.

I am interested in hearing from families that have gone back to see what accomodations were made, though.  

I think when Lauren goes back we are just going to do a "regular" GAC, though.


----------



## jenb1023

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> For those that have been I noticed in one of the parks there is a place where the kids can get their face's painted like an animal or something?
> 
> Which park is this in?
> 
> Do we need a reservation?
> 
> Is it expensive?
> 
> Which one would you think is better? Doing the face painting or Bibbity Bobbity Boutique for boys and girls? (No costume just hair, nails and make up for girl and for boy hair gel and confetti.)
> 
> I cannot do the expensive package for BBB so I was wondering if it is just as well to do the other.





maroo said:


> I know that you can get your face painted in the Animal Kingdom and I am almost positive that it is fairly quick and not something you have to reserve.  I have no idea how much it costs, though.





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you Maroo. With Sierra being almost 13 I wonder if she would enjoy the animal face painting just as well. I know she would love the BBB but if she will like the other just as well and we wouldnt have to worry about reservations or anything than I would rather do that. As with the costume Im just not sure it would be used after that so I don't think I want to invest in something. kwim? But the hairdo make up and crown she would love but then I dont want her to feel left out either. Decisions decisions  Just something I thought i'd ponder around with.
> 
> I will post this on the Theme Park board as well thanks for the tip
> 
> Thank you for the price for the face painting that definately helps!



I think I can help here!  My DD has been to BBB three times and had her face painted twice.

BBB is an amazing experience and it is just as amazing wearing your own dress or regular clothes.  We always bring our own dress.  In fact, 90% of the kids have their own dresses/clothes.  I will tell you that BBB can take a little while/run behind depending on the kids and the Fairy Godmothers.

Face Painting
Face Painting can be done at AK or MK for around $15 - I think it depends on the design.  In AK I know there is a place by the safari/tusker house but I think there are a few others.  In MK there is a place at the front of ToonTown by Pete's garage (I am not sure when that area will be closed for the expansion).  No reservations for face painting and it is fairly quick unless there is a line.

A third option you may want to consider it the Barber Shop on Main St in MK.  There girls and boys and grown-ups I think can get colored gel and mickey confetti put in there hair.  I think it is $10-$15.  They don't take appointments so you would want to try to go early or during a parade or something to minimize the wait.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kellyw8863

maroo said:


> This would be news to me.
> 
> From what I understand the Green Light is usually only issued by GKTW for families on wish trips.  I do think that Guest Services has a Green Light stamp they can use, but don't use it unless the circumstance is extreme.
> 
> Even when Mya went back with what I would have considered an extreme need to be expedited through the parks, they did not give them a green light, just one where they could wait in an alternate location.
> 
> Basically it depends on the child's needs at the time of the trip (for subsequent trips)...I think it would revert back to the guidelines posted on the FAQ on the DIS.
> 
> 
> For example: A child with a history of cancer that was granted a wish trip to Disney would not be eligible for a GAC at all later if they didn't require any accomodations when they go back.  Of course, if they still required assistance, Disney would provide it.  But the child that lives in my neighborhood that has completed her treatment, is back in school and doing great would not qualify for a GAC simply because she went on a wish trip last year - if that makes sense.
> 
> But if your child is chronically ill and the illness presents problems that a GAC can address, then Disney will take care of those regardless of any past wish trip experience.
> 
> When we went with Rachel (never a receipient of a wish - they turned it down) in December, we gave them the list of things we needed for her (she has vision issues and needed to wait in an alternate location for rides and shows).  They were great and put those two stamps on her GAC.  I didn't see much difference in the way they handled her going through lines as they did Lauren with the Green Light, honestly.
> 
> The main difference was with the character lines - which you can break as a wish child, but generally can't break when you return.  There are a few exceptions - If you go to a place where characters are part of an "attraction" - like the Epcot Character Spot - then they do have a separate "waiting area" for those with the appropriate GAC.
> 
> I am interested in hearing from families that have gone back to see what accomodations were made, though.
> 
> I think when Lauren goes back we are just going to do a "regular" GAC, though.



I just talked to my husband and this was his understanding as well, though it was during a personal conversation during orientation and not something that was addressed to the group, now that I think about it.  Perhaps the volunteer was speaking specifically to the fact that Ali's disease is progressive and that's why he said that if we come back she should be able to get the green light stamp?

I know when Christine (DMBFan) went back over February vacation, Jake did get front of the line access, and I know I saw many, many families with GACs but no apparent "wish" status getting the same treatment that we did, at least with the rides. 

I'd be interested to have this clarified because with Ali's fatigue and heat intolerance (she can't effectively regulate her temperature), there is absolutely no way that it would be worth it for us to go back if she couldn't get front of the line.  As it was, she was only able to last about three hours in the parks before her temp would shoot up and we'd have to leave.


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> I just talked to my husband and this was his understanding as well, though it was during a personal conversation during orientation and not something that was addressed to the group, now that I think about it.  Perhaps the volunteer was speaking specifically to the fact that Ali's disease is progressive and that's why he said that if we come back she should be able to get the green light stamp?
> 
> I know when Christine (DMBFan) went back over February vacation, Jake did get front of the line access, and I know I saw many, many families with GACs but no apparent "wish" status getting the same treatment that we did, at least with the rides.
> 
> I'd be interested to have this clarified because with Ali's fatigue and heat intolerance (she can't effectively regulate her temperature), there is absolutely no way that it would be worth it for us to go back if she couldn't get front of the line.  As it was, she was only able to last about three hours in the parks before her temp would shoot up and we'd have to leave.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## NVDadof3

Anyone been to Busch Gardens during their wish trip? It looks like they have some pretty interesting stuff there. Any insight would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## motherof4greatkids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thanks Maroo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. I hope everyone is doing ok My goodness your trip is coming up soon I can't wait to read your tr when you get back!!



Thank you i will be posting as soon as we get back we are so ecited


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Will some one please help me we leave soon in about a month well little over a month and ive been hearing about The Big Give  and i really need some help i dont have anythings for the kids to do in the car on the way there we are driving from ohio so its about 15 hours and we have 4 kids  ages 9 ,10 and 13 and wish kid 15 with a mind of a 5 yr old. we dont have any matching shirts or anything please if anyone can help us please ...


----------



## alaskanabbott

kellyw8863 said:


> I just talked to my husband and this was his understanding as well, though it was during a personal conversation during orientation and not something that was addressed to the group, now that I think about it.  Perhaps the volunteer was speaking specifically to the fact that Ali's disease is progressive and that's why he said that if we come back she should be able to get the green light stamp?
> 
> I know when Christine (DMBFan) went back over February vacation, Jake did get front of the line access, and I know I saw many, many families with GACs but no apparent "wish" status getting the same treatment that we did, at least with the rides.
> 
> I'd be interested to have this clarified because with Ali's fatigue and heat intolerance (she can't effectively regulate her temperature), there is absolutely no way that it would be worth it for us to go back if she couldn't get front of the line.  As it was, she was only able to last about three hours in the parks before her temp would shoot up and we'd have to leave.



I'm actually very curious as well. Since our wish trip took an unexpected turn (if you've read our TR you know what I'm talking about) we missed out on Epcot and AK, and would love to try again someday. James is in a wheelchair, has a feeding tube, and is progressive, though thank goodness not rapidly. Honestly the ONLY way we would go back is with a green pass type thing, otherwise it would be a waste of money for us, since there is no way he could manage more than a few hours at the parks. Now this is awful big talk, because I'm pretty sure a trip is likely to cost over $15,000 for our family, and probably never gonna happen, but I'd still like to know.


----------



## alaskanabbott

motherof4greatkids said:


> Will some one please help me we leave soon in about a month well little over a month and ive been hearing about The Big Give  and i really need some help i dont have anythings for the kids to do in the car on the way there we are driving from ohio so its about 15 hours and we have 4 kids  ages 9 ,10 and 13 and wish kid 15 with a mind of a 5 yr old. we dont have any matching shirts or anything please if anyone can help us please ...



we joined late here too, with only about a month before our trip. I went onto the creative board and asked for some wish trip designs and we made our own shirts, it was very easy, and cheap too! We flew from Alaska, almost 24 hours of travel time, and honestly you don't need as much as you think you do. I packed each kid (we have 6) thier own backpack with a color book/crayons, a book for those who read, of course Ipods, gameboys, etc. I did buy some cheap card games, but they were never interested in them. Otherwise they slept! I think driving will be loads easier than flying. I would bring snacks, lots of snacks. Good Luck


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> Is this going to be a surprise for her? I haven't decided if I was going to tell her or not. I would love to have it a surprise but part of me want's to tell her too so she can choose.
> 
> We made an "error" in keeping it all a surprise for Lauren.  She said that she would have chosen the face painting...but I don't know...hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> Just me knowing Sierra she would love to feel like a princess but then again I know if she saw the face painting she would want that too so I think with her either one is ok.
> 
> You may just want to ask her.
> 
> I think your right
> 
> And Lauren, surprisingly, has worn that Tink outfit four or five times since then!  School dress up days, Halloween and even a school party.  Who knew?
> 
> Sierra actually asked for a tinker bell costume but I told her no because I just can't imagine her trying to wear wings in 90 degree heat and me getting stuck carrying them around with everything else I have to carry.lol
> 
> I can understand keeping it a surprise...
> 
> If we could do it over again, I think we would have let Lauren do both.  (Except we never made it to the AK since she got sick.)
> 
> I hope that you get some expense money and maybe you can do more than you initially thought.



That would be great!



jenb1023 said:


> I think I can help here!  My DD has been to BBB three times and had her face painted twice.
> 
> BBB is an amazing experience and it is just as amazing wearing your own dress or regular clothes.  We always bring our own dress.  In fact, 90% of the kids have their own dresses/clothes.  I will tell you that BBB can take a little while/run behind depending on the kids and the Fairy Godmothers.
> 
> 
> Face Painting
> Face Painting can be done at AK or MK for around $15 - I think it depends on the design.  In AK I know there is a place by the safari/tusker house but I think there are a few others.  In MK there is a place at the front of ToonTown by Pete's garage (I am not sure when that area will be closed for the expansion).  No reservations for face painting and it is fairly quick unless there is a line.
> 
> A third option you may want to consider it the Barber Shop on Main St in MK.  There girls and boys and grown-ups I think can get colored gel and mickey confetti put in there hair.  I think it is $10-$15.  They don't take appointments so you would want to try to go early or during a parade or something to minimize the wait.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you Jen this definately helps!

I am going to think about it a little more then decide.


----------



## maroo

We stuck Lauren's Tinkerbell wings on the back of her wheelchair.  

Otherwise, I am sure we would have ended up carrying them around!

I think she may be miserable in a costume in that heat anyway.  Lauren's was really itchy and we ended up putting an undershirt on her - but it was October.  

Will the paint be too hot?  I think it is sprayed on, right?  So it isn't "cakey"... does that make ANY sense?


----------



## wishin' on a star

alaskanabbott said:


> we joined late here too, with only about a month before our trip. I went onto the creative board and asked for some wish trip designs and we made our own shirts, it was very easy, and cheap too! We flew from Alaska, almost 24 hours of travel time, and honestly you don't need as much as you think you do. I packed each kid (we have 6) thier own backpack with a color book/crayons, a book for those who read, of course Ipods, gameboys, etc. I did buy some cheap card games, but they were never interested in them. Otherwise they slept! I think driving will be loads easier than flying. I would bring snacks, lots of snacks. Good Luck



I also can add that the Disney for Families thread on the DIS has a post with links to all kinds of printables to make the car ride easier.  Lots of fun resources!!


----------



## Adrismommy

Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.   

Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.  

I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.  

I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.


----------



## maroo

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!  That is awful!
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.
> 
> Oh my gosh!  You poor thing!  Poor Adri!  Poor Mom!
> 
> I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> Bless your heart!  You couldn't help it.   I am so sorry!
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.



Bless your heart!! 

I am so glad you posted here. 

Hopefully the DIS will help take your mind off all of that junk!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.



Oh Natalie...I hope everything is fine on her MRI!    I'm sorry it was such a rough day.


----------



## Momofwishkid

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.



I am so srry you have had such a rough couple days. I was the same way with Gavin's first MRI after his surgery. Well, I didnt pass out but please dont feel bad. Those emotions are completley understandable. Hope the MRI comes back OK and your feeling better soon


----------



## Wee Annie

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> So I've finally got my dates and my tentative itinerary all set! But I have a question.  For those of you who have extended your trips, did you visit the parks too? I'm just wondering how that would work because I remember the "Magic Button" has dates on it from the time you are there visiting the village. So I am assuming that after those dates you can not use your button anymore which means no more getting on the rides quickly?
> 
> I was thinking about trying to extend our vacation. But at this point we may not be able to.



Hi!  We are just back from our wish trip (literally -- this evening!).  We stayed at GKTW and then extended at WDW.  I can tell you our experience with your question. It was my understanding (perhaps from something I read here?) that we should not have Elke (my wish child) wear her "magic" GKTW button after the official last day of our stay there.  And my husband and I would have felt uncomfortable doing so (it does have the dates right on the face of it).  So we went to the AK the day after we left GKTW, and I went to Guest Relations to renew our GAC for the "stroller as a wheelchair" portion of it (Elke has bad neuropathy, severe osteoporosis, and avascular necrosis in her legs from her treatments for her leukemia).  I explained our situation to the CM at the AK Guest Relations (we were extending our wish trip on our own and needed the stroller as a wheelchair extended), and he, on his own, stamped the new GAC with the "magic" green light stamp.  It was unexpected, and a wonderful gift.  It ensured that we could take the rest of our days there at a slower pace, and I was so thankful to that CM for doing so.

So, by straightforwardly explaining our situation to a Guest Relations CM, he extended our pass (well, he reissued a new one with the same stamps).  I hope that the same might be done for any other family in this situation.  On the other hand, I would not expect to get the green light stamp in the future (just stroller as wheelchair).  HOWEVER, while on our trip we bumped into a friend of mine who has an autistic daughter who apparently was issued a GAC that was very helpful to her.  I think it didn't work it's magic for characters, though, like the wish trip GAC does.


----------



## Wee Annie

Just wanted to let everyone know that we're back!  We stayed at GKTW and then extended on our own on-site (it was Elke's 4th birthday yesterday, and it was important to us to celebrate it there).  We had a great time!

GKTW is a truly magical place.  Tip to anyone planning a trip there:  do schedule time just to hang out there.  It is so relaxing, has a lot for the kids to do (the pool area alone is wonderful), and the people there are truly extraordinary.  Pick a handful of things you want to get done at each park, do them, and then spend time at GKTW.  That's my advice.  Especially if you have a wish child like mine that, ahem, doesn't transition well and doesn't handle sensory overloads wonderfully.... (or so we found out).  She still had a good time at the parks, but really really liked just hanging out at GKTW.

Also, I haven't had the time to completely catch up on this thread since we left, but I see people were talking about face painting, so I wanted to tell you about our wonderful experience.  Elke wanted to get her face painted at Hollywood Studios, and when I asked the woman how much it would cost, she pointed to Elke's MAW button and said that for her it was free, and absolutely refused to take any money for it.  It was these wonderful gestures that made our time in the parks really memorable (oh yes, the magic pass really really helped...).

Just don't get so caught up in having the "magic pass" that you feel like you have to spend all your time in the parks.  My two cents.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Welcome back Ann!  I hope you guys had a wonderful time!  How nice of them to give you the green light pass for your extra days.  I'm sure that helped a ton!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.



Oh Natalie. My heart goes out to you.  I remember so well Sydney having to go under for the MRIs. It's just heartwrenching. My thoughts are with you and I hope the headache was just that, a simple headache that all little ones get from time to time. Let us know when the MRI results are back and til then, try not to worry too much.


----------



## casper_jj11

I know most wish kids stay at GKTW but wanted to pass along a bit of info for those that aren't. I called Photopass today about the code for children staying at GKTW and asked if it was available to wish children staying elsewhere. After a bit of discussion, bottom line is that they have no way of confirming who is travelling on a wish and who is not so they don't provide the code to anyone directly, even a wish organization. I was told that our wish organization should contact GKTW and ask about the code. I was told that this was started because of a direct request from GKTW to Disney Photopass so its GKTW that handles forwarding the code to wish children.

While I do understand, it seems a bit odd that they wouldn't provide the code to a wish organization if they were to request it. Anyway, I felt a bit strange about doing it but I passed along the information to our wish coordinator just in case she could help. I'll let you know if I learn anything else.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi does anyone know if i can get the photo pass cd any cheaper at disney world? I want to get one but that is really alot of money help please?


----------



## Momofwishkid

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi does anyone know if i can get the photo pass cd any cheaper at disney world? I want to get one but that is really alot of money help please?



Hi, if your staying at GKTW they include a code for a free photopass during orientation. Thanks to Maroo


----------



## rcq925

Just curious if MAW only uses the airlines that are listed as corporate sponsors (Delta, United and US Airways) or if all the airline donate tickets to make a wish?  We are still waiting on our dates.  We requested to go in November or December because we want to see all the Christmas decorations and also want the weather to be cooler.

Anyone else gone in November or early December?  How was your weather?\

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Wee Annie said:


> Hi!  We are just back from our wish trip (literally -- this evening!).  We stayed at GKTW and then extended at WDW.  I can tell you our experience with your question. It was my understanding (perhaps from something I read here?) that we should not have Elke (my wish child) wear her "magic" GKTW button after the official last day of our stay there.  And my husband and I would have felt uncomfortable doing so (it does have the dates right on the face of it).  So we went to the AK the day after we left GKTW, and I went to Guest Relations to renew our GAC for the "stroller as a wheelchair" portion of it (Elke has bad neuropathy, severe osteoporosis, and avascular necrosis in her legs from her treatments for her leukemia).  I explained our situation to the CM at the AK Guest Relations (we were extending our wish trip on our own and needed the stroller as a wheelchair extended), and he, on his own, stamped the new GAC with the "magic" green light stamp.  It was unexpected, and a wonderful gift.  It ensured that we could take the rest of our days there at a slower pace, and I was so thankful to that CM for doing so.
> 
> So, by straightforwardly explaining our situation to a Guest Relations CM, he extended our pass (well, he reissued a new one with the same stamps).  I hope that the same might be done for any other family in this situation.  On the other hand, I would not expect to get the green light stamp in the future (just stroller as wheelchair).  HOWEVER, while on our trip we bumped into a friend of mine who has an autistic daughter who apparently was issued a GAC that was very helpful to her.  I think it didn't work it's magic for characters, though, like the wish trip GAC does.



Thank you WeeAnnie and everyone else!  It's so funny because that thought just occured to me.  Both of my little ones are extremely hyperactive and it wouldn't be so bad with maybe one of them, if we had to wait in line...but with both of them I know it would be very rough!  I am so happy that it worked out for you! These wish trips are truly magical!!


----------



## Momofwishkid

rcq925 said:


> Just curious if MAW only uses the airlines that are listed as corporate sponsors (Delta, United and US Airways) or if all the airline donate tickets to make a wish?  We are still waiting on our dates.  We requested to go in November or December because we want to see all the Christmas decorations and also want the weather to be cooler.
> 
> Anyone else gone in November or early December?  How was your weather?\
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Im not sure if all airlines do but we flew American. I know they did have to pay at least partial for the tickets though. There are a few TR's from that time you can check out on the first page. Sounds like a beautiful time to go.


----------



## maroo

Hello everyone!

I am out of town and hopped on for a quick minute. 

Lauren flew Southwest - so I think they can basically fly any airline.  I think they try to get miles donated from people for flights.  

And I know American Airlines is a sponsor in some way of GKTW because we have had a couple of families that were selected for the American Airlines WishFlight.  Lauren was supposed to do that and it didn't pan out, but I think they can use any airline.



PhotoPass:  

If you are staying at GKTW then you will get a voucher when you go through orientation for a free PhotoPass CD.  You will get all of the instructions, etc.  If you are going "through" GKTW but are staying on Disney Property instead (but are getting your tickets, etc, from GKTW), then you will also get one when you do the GKTW orientation - *even if you are staying at a Disney resort. * For example: We stayed at the Contemporary, but all of our tickets came from GKTW - so we went there first to do orientation.  You get the code at orientation, so you should be good to go. 

I think that takes care of everyone on this thread...as far as I know.  


IF you are going with a Wish Organization and not going at all through or staying at GKTW - then PM me.  Disney really does want EVERY wish family to get a PhotoPass CD.  This is from upper management at the PhotoPass area, but not every CM is aware of how it works, etc. 

Just PM me if you are one of the few on here that are not going on a trip affiliated at all with GKTW.  I will get some information from you about your trip and then we can get you a code.  No worries.  


If you are not going on an official wish trip and are just lurking over here, then I can still help you save some money on a PhotoPass CD - just PM me.


----------



## The Lurker

Orlando weather in the summer is very predicatable.  Low around 73, high around 93, chance of an afternoon thunderstorm and we are watching something in the Atlantic, Carribean or Gulf of Mexico which rarely, in fact very rarely comes to Orlando but does give the weathermen something to talk about.

However, from mid-November until late April it is very unpredictable.  It can be hot, cold, warm, dry, rainy or sunny.  Whatever it is, it won't last the whole week.  A couple of years ago November was very cold and December nice and warm.  This year December was cold and I don't remember November - so it must have been ok.  Also, even when the mornings are cold, the afternoons are in the upper 50's to 60's.

Best bet is to plan to wear layers.  They do give us a heater at the carousel, so if it is very cold, you can come and stand by our heater (behind me that is).

Katie


----------



## mommy_lisa

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> For those that have been I noticed in one of the parks there is a place where the kids can get their face's painted like an animal or something?
> 
> Which park is this in?
> 
> Do we need a reservation?
> 
> Is it expensive?
> 
> Which one would you think is better? Doing the face painting or Bibbity Bobbity Boutique for boys and girls? (No costume just hair, nails and make up for girl and for boy hair gel and confetti.)
> 
> I cannot do the expensive package for BBB so I was wondering if it is just as well to do the other.




Haven't heard of anything at the disney parks but if you plan on going to universal, we were told that the wish kid gets a free face painting at any of the stands.  You just walk up and get it and show them your GKTW button.  Luca got his face painted and then played in water so it came off, he went back again and got it painted.  then the next day he did it again.  he got spiderman on his face and bought spiderman crocs and got his pic taken with spidey.  That is one of his best memories


----------



## mommy_lisa

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> So I've finally got my dates and my tentative itinerary all set! But I have a question.  For those of you who have extended your trips, did you visit the parks too? I'm just wondering how that would work because I remember the "Magic Button" has dates on it from the time you are there visiting the village. So I am assuming that after those dates you can not use your button anymore which means no more getting on the rides quickly?
> 
> I was thinking about trying to extend our vacation. But at this point we may not be able to.



The button does have dates on it but no one ever looked at it close enough to see if we were past our dates.  we had no problem in any of the parks


----------



## kellyw8863

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.


Oh no!  You and our family will definitely be in my prayers.  I hope that everything comes out "clean" on the MRI.



Wee Annie said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we're back!  We stayed at GKTW and then extended on our own on-site (it was Elke's 4th birthday yesterday, and it was important to us to celebrate it there).  We had a great time!
> 
> GKTW is a truly magical place.  Tip to anyone planning a trip there:  do schedule time just to hang out there.  It is so relaxing, has a lot for the kids to do (the pool area alone is wonderful), and the people there are truly extraordinary.  Pick a handful of things you want to get done at each park, do them, and then spend time at GKTW.  That's my advice.  Especially if you have a wish child like mine that, ahem, doesn't transition well and doesn't handle sensory overloads wonderfully.... (or so we found out).  She still had a good time at the parks, but really really liked just hanging out at GKTW.
> 
> Also, I haven't had the time to completely catch up on this thread since we left, but I see people were talking about face painting, so I wanted to tell you about our wonderful experience.  Elke wanted to get her face painted at Hollywood Studios, and when I asked the woman how much it would cost, she pointed to Elke's MAW button and said that for her it was free, and absolutely refused to take any money for it.  It was these wonderful gestures that made our time in the parks really memorable (oh yes, the magic pass really really helped...).
> 
> Just don't get so caught up in having the "magic pass" that you feel like you have to spend all your time in the parks.  My two cents.


Hey there!  Welcome back!  It was so nice to meet you and your family.  Elke is adorable and looks so much like you.  I totally agree with you on "scheduling" in time to just hang at GKTW.  Literally, all the plans that we had made went right out the window within our first 24 hours of being there.  It was torturous getting the girls to leave there to go to the parks and sometimes, we just had to take a step back and realize that it was about them and what they wanted to do and not what we thought they should want to do.  I don't regret a minute of it, so great advice!



rcq925 said:


> Just curious if MAW only uses the airlines that are listed as corporate sponsors (Delta, United and US Airways) or if all the airline donate tickets to make a wish?  We are still waiting on our dates.  We requested to go in November or December because we want to see all the Christmas decorations and also want the weather to be cooler.
> 
> Anyone else gone in November or early December?  How was your weather?\
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We flew Southwest, and I'm pretty sure that our MAW paid for it as opposed to donations (saw the bill).  And, I know of another family from the same chapter who flew Delta.  So I think it depends on the chapter and the timing - whatever they can do to keep costs down.  I hope that you get your dates soon!

Well, we have been back for almost a week now, and I can't even express to you how difficult it has been.  Seriously, I will just burst out in tears at the idea that we spent so much time at such an amazing place, yet we can never make a reservation to stay there again.  I just want to get "that" back and I'm afraid we never will.  I know some of it is because we were thrust right back into work (got home 11:30 Monday night and was at work at 6:45 Tuesday morning), but it's just...hard.  We are already planning our next vacation as I think the week taught us the importance of leaving it all behind regardless of where you go, but still.  It won't be there.

If any of you are considering whether to stay at GKTW or on Disney property, please do not sell the Village short or wonder if your child will "fit in" because he or she appears too healthy.  I think this is a great misconception for just about everyone before arriving.  With the exception of very few children, it can be difficult to determine just who is the wish child and who are the siblings.  And even those who do appear to be severely impaired or ill, it is just amazing to see all of the abilities in spite of their disabilities.  For example, we were talking to another family whose son is on a vent and has some very significant medical issues.  They actually thought that they wouldn't be able to go because he was struggling so much right before the trip.  But, once they got down there, they said that his respiratory numbers were better than they had _ever_ been.  And to watch these kids' faces light up because for the first time ever, they can go on a horse drawn carriage or ride a merry go round is just awe inspiring.  GKTW is seriously the happiest, most upbeat place I have ever been to and a place where you can truly let go of everything your child and your family have been through.  I don't think we talked about any of the "bad" stuff all week.  It was all about how much fun everyone was having.  So just my .02 worth in case anyone is wondering if there is a place for her child there.  I promise you, you won't regret staying there and instead, you will long for the day you can go back to visit.


----------



## dmbfan

kellyw8863 said:


> I know when Christine (DMBFan) went back over February vacation, Jake did get front of the line access, and I know I saw many, many families with GACs but no apparent "wish" status getting the same treatment that we did, at least with the rides.



Ok it has been a while since I last signed on...busy with work and school...but I just wanted to a say, no we did not get the green light stamp. That is a GKTW stamp only. We got the same stamp as Mary got. We sometimes had another access and sometimes the wheelchair line, as we took Jake's stroller in with us. Sometimes we still had to wait, cause there are only a few "handicap" carts for certain rides...but we were not out in the sun and Jake was able to still sit in his stroller until we were ready. We also went when it was not busy...that to makes a huge difference.

We first got the GAC pass about 4 years ago, before Jake went on his wish trip, and we had ALMOST the same access. You can not and should not use your wish buttons or GAC pass ( as they do look at the dates when you show them) after your trip is over. Now with Jake, they could see at guest serivces his backpacks with TPN and IV fluid, so there was not really alot of explaining to do. ANY family that has a child in a wheelchair can get the wheelchair tag and the GAC pass. There are about 7 different stamps they put on the GAC pass....we too have had the stamp that said " can use stroller as a wheelchair" and we were able to enter thru the wheelchair line....and NOT the fast pass line. So rides that do not have wheelchair access, you have to wait in the regular line ( this was the pass we had four years ago and Jake just had his j tube feeds at that time).

So for the family that is extented your trip, all you need to do is go to guest services and show them your old GAC pass ( as it says it was issues at GKTW) and your GKTW button and explain you would like to get a new GAC pass where your son can go can use an alernative enterance, and you should have no problem at all...


----------



## kellyw8863

Sorry Christine!  I misunderstood and shouldn't have mispoken without knowing what I was talking about.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi yes we are staying at give kids the world thank you for the info. We are so excited we leave on june 11 we are driving to GKTW from ohio. We cant wait my wish child cant wait to see scooby doo. We just found out we have his going away wish party on the 17th of may he cant wait for that either..


Is anyone on here from ohio?


----------



## Wee Annie

dmbfan said:


> You can not and should not use your wish buttons or GAC pass ( as they do look at the dates when you show them) after your trip is over.



Just to echo this, I thought I should add that on the extended portion of our trip we had several CMs actually really read the GAC pass carefully and check the dates and number of people allowed in,  This tended to happen at the more popular rides.  So if you try to "extend" your "green light" stamp on your own you might be in for a really uncomfortable encounter, where you have to explain why you are using a GKTW pass after it has expired.  As mentioned, my husband and I would not have felt comfortable using it past its expiration date regardless.  But if you don't care about that, know that there are practical reasons why you shouldn't do so.  And the last thing we need is for WDW to think that there are people out there misusing the GKTW GACs.  It might make things difficult for wish families in the future.

We were more than prepared to make do with a "stoller as wheelchair" GAC and the umprompted reissuance of the "green light" GAC by a Disney employee was a bit of magical pixie dust thrown our way, which we appreciated beyond belief.  Again, I was just totally upfront with the CM, and he decided to do that all on his own.  

Also, as mentioned by others, the other GAC stamps can really help out with your child's medical needs, whether they be stamina concerns, heat, etc.  Don't sell them short.  Disney is very good to people with disabilities.

One last tip:  since I have two much older children, on the trip we sometimes separated for rides.  I easily dealt with this with a little planning by getting fast passes for the big name rides my older ones wanted to do (like Space Mountain, or Splash Mountain), while retaining the GAC for my younger child to use on nice things like Winnie the Pooh and the Carousel in the meantime.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi does anyone know how i can get a make a wish/ disney trip disign for shirts for our family i just need a disign so i can take it to a shirt maker please


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

mommy_lisa said:


> Haven't heard of anything at the disney parks but if you plan on going to universal, we were told that the wish kid gets a free face painting at any of the stands.  You just walk up and get it and show them your GKTW button.  Luca got his face painted and then played in water so it came off, he went back again and got it painted.  then the next day he did it again.  he got spiderman on his face and bought spiderman crocs and got his pic taken with spidey.  That is one of his best memories



Thank you. This definately helps. Too sweet that this is one of his best memories.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Adrismommy said:


> Been a rough couple of days in our house.  Yesterday morning Adri woke up at 5am complaining of a headache.  That's the one thing I sort of really take notice of, because of her brain tumor.  We gave her some water and she went back to sleep.  She woke up at 8:30 feeling fine so I sent her to her preschool.  At 11 the teacher called saying she'd been crying & complaining of a headache.  I had to wake up Cooper and feed him, so by time we left the house it was at least 15 minutes since I'd talked to the teacher.  In a hurry, I backed out of my garage before the door was all the way lifted, breaking the door.
> 
> Last night Adri was up a lot, feverish, and very cranky.  Her first follow-up MRI was scheduled for this morning and we were very concerned that they wouldn't do it if she wasn't well.  She wasn't running a fever when we got there, but as always with her, they had a terrible time with an IV.  Terrible time.  After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.
> 
> I'm stitched up but look rough and have a nasty headache.  Adri seems to be feeling better.  We'll get the results of the MRI on Wednesday.
> 
> I need a distraction from a crappy couple of days so I think I'll work on some trip planning tonight.



Oh No! I am so sorry!! I remember when Ty had his first surgery I hit my knees when they carried him back into the room. It was just too much for me. I hope your head feels better very soon. You are all in my prayers



Wee Annie said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we're back!  We stayed at GKTW and then extended on our own on-site (it was Elke's 4th birthday yesterday, and it was important to us to celebrate it there).  We had a great time!
> 
> GKTW is a truly magical place.  Tip to anyone planning a trip there:  do schedule time just to hang out there.  It is so relaxing, has a lot for the kids to do (the pool area alone is wonderful), and the people there are truly extraordinary.  Pick a handful of things you want to get done at each park, do them, and then spend time at GKTW.  That's my advice.  Especially if you have a wish child like mine that, ahem, doesn't transition well and doesn't handle sensory overloads wonderfully.... (or so we found out).  She still had a good time at the parks, but really really liked just hanging out at GKTW.
> 
> Also, I haven't had the time to completely catch up on this thread since we left, but I see people were talking about face painting, so I wanted to tell you about our wonderful experience.  Elke wanted to get her face painted at Hollywood Studios, and when I asked the woman how much it would cost, she pointed to Elke's MAW button and said that for her it was free, and absolutely refused to take any money for it.  It was these wonderful gestures that made our time in the parks really memorable (oh yes, the magic pass really really helped...).
> 
> Just don't get so caught up in having the "magic pass" that you feel like you have to spend all your time in the parks.  My two cents.



Thank you for your feedback on things. and WELCOME HOME!! Would love to read about your trip. Are you doing a TR?



maroo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am out of town and hopped on for a quick minute.
> 
> Lauren flew Southwest - so I think they can basically fly any airline.  I think they try to get miles donated from people for flights.
> 
> And I know American Airlines is a sponsor in some way of GKTW because we have had a couple of families that were selected for the American Airlines WishFlight.  Lauren was supposed to do that and it didn't pan out, but I think they can use any airline.
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoPass:
> 
> If you are staying at GKTW then you will get a voucher when you go through orientation for a free PhotoPass CD.  You will get all of the instructions, etc.  If you are going "through" GKTW but are staying on Disney Property instead (but are getting your tickets, etc, from GKTW), then you will also get one when you do the GKTW orientation - *even if you are staying at a Disney resort. * For example: We stayed at the Contemporary, but all of our tickets came from GKTW - so we went there first to do orientation.  You get the code at orientation, so you should be good to go.
> 
> I think that takes care of everyone on this thread...as far as I know.
> 
> 
> IF you are going with a Wish Organization and not going at all through or staying at GKTW - then PM me.  Disney really does want EVERY wish family to get a PhotoPass CD.  This is from upper management at the PhotoPass area, but not every CM is aware of how it works, etc.
> 
> Just PM me if you are one of the few on here that are not going on a trip affiliated at all with GKTW.  I will get some information from you about your trip and then we can get you a code.  No worries.
> 
> 
> If you are not going on an official wish trip and are just lurking over here, then I can still help you save some money on a PhotoPass CD - just PM me.



Maroo, you are simply amazing. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi yes we are staying at give kids the world thank you for the info. We are so excited we leave on june 11 we are driving to GKTW from ohio. We cant wait my wish child cant wait to see scooby doo. We just found out we have his going away wish party on the 17th of may he cant wait for that either..
> 
> 
> Is anyone on here from ohio?



We are from Ohio. What part of Ohio? We are Southern Ohio.


----------



## Wee Annie

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you for your feedback on things. and WELCOME HOME!! Would love to read about your trip. Are you doing a TR?



Sorry everyone, but along with no PTR I'm not planning on doing a TR.  I'm just too disorganized a person....

However, I do plan on "summing" up the highlights of our trip on this thread, when I can catch my breath (back less than 48 hours and one daughter is already playing in her second of three soccer games this weekend).  I also plan on sticking around to answer questions, give insights, and general advice to people coming up on their trips.  So ask away!


----------



## Wee Annie

Just to add re why not doing an official TR, we had a really good trip, but it was marred a bit by some tragic news we received during the first several days there.  My husband's parents were both diagnosed with cancer withint 6 months of Elke's diagnosis last year (and they're really not all that old), and his mother just passed away in late January.  Well, his father went in for scans and found out that his cancer is back and is incurable.  He has about 2 to 4 months to live.  So that was some horrible news Jake and I had to digest while staying at GKTW.  I'm glad we were there, because it would have been horrible regardless, but at least there things are easy and relaxing.  We chose not to tell the girls, but will have to in the next couple of weeks.  We are VERY close to his parents (I've always said I had the best in-laws ever) -- they dropped everything and drove halfway across the country to care for my older girls when Elke was in-patient for a couple of months last year.  So we are literally reeling, and life is just going to get even more difficult in the months to come, as we deal with this latest tragedy.

So I've got my hands full, once again.  But I will try to weigh in with some overall thoughts and impressions, answer questions, and give advice!


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> Well, we have been back for almost a week now, and I can't even express to you how difficult it has been.  Seriously, I will just burst out in tears at the idea that we spent so much time at such an amazing place, yet we can never make a reservation to stay there again.  I just want to get "that" back and I'm afraid we never will.  I know some of it is because we were thrust right back into work (got home 11:30 Monday night and was at work at 6:45 Tuesday morning), but it's just...hard.  We are already planning our next vacation as I think the week taught us the importance of leaving it all behind regardless of where you go, but still.  It won't be there.



Bless your heart - I TOTALLY get this!  

You can go back to GKTW when you go to FL - and the magic there doesn't change.  It will be waiting for you.  



kellyw8863 said:


> If any of you are considering whether to stay at GKTW or on Disney property, please do not sell the Village short or wonder if your child will "fit in" because he or she appears too healthy.  I think this is a great misconception for just about everyone before arriving.  With the exception of very few children, it can be difficult to determine just who is the wish child and who are the siblings.  And even those who do appear to be severely impaired or ill, it is just amazing to see all of the abilities in spite of their disabilities.  For example, we were talking to another family whose son is on a vent and has some very significant medical issues.  They actually thought that they wouldn't be able to go because he was struggling so much right before the trip.  *But, once they got down there, they said that his respiratory numbers were better than they had ever been.* *And to watch these kids' faces light up because for the first time ever, they can go on a horse drawn carriage or ride a merry go round is just awe inspiring.  **GKTW is seriously the happiest, most upbeat place I have ever been to and a place where you can truly let go of everything your child and your family have been through.  I don't think we talked about any of the "bad" stuff all week.  It was all about how much fun everyone was having.*  So just my .02 worth in case anyone is wondering if there is a place for her child there.  *I promise you, you won't regret staying there and instead, you will long for the day you can go back to visit.*




This is a great explanation.  I have tried and tried to come up with some way to explain GKTW to those who are unsure where to stay or how it works, etc...and I have just been at a loss for words.

But I totally agree with this and especially love the bolded parts!



Wee Annie said:


> Just to add re why not doing an official TR, we had a really good trip, but it was marred a bit by some tragic news we received during the first several days there.  My husband's parents were both diagnosed with cancer withint 6 months of Elke's diagnosis last year (and they're really not all that old), and his mother just passed away in late January.  Well, his father went in for scans and found out that his cancer is back and is incurable.  He has about 2 to 4 months to live.  So that was some horrible news Jake and I had to digest while staying at GKTW.  I'm glad we were there, because it would have been horrible regardless, but at least there things are easy and relaxing.  We chose not to tell the girls, but will have to in the next couple of weeks.  We are VERY close to his parents (I've always said I had the best in-laws ever) -- they dropped everything and drove halfway across the country to care for my older girls when Elke was in-patient for a couple of months last year.  So we are literally reeling, and life is just going to get even more difficult in the months to come, as we deal with this latest tragedy.
> 
> So I've got my hands full, once again.  But I will try to weigh in with some overall thoughts and impressions, answer questions, and give advice!



I am so sorry.  That is just horrible!!!  I am so sorry and hope that you will continue to hang out here and give us updates so we can support you guys, too.


----------



## noahsketomom

kellyw8863 said:


> Well, we have been back for almost a week now, and I can't even express to you how difficult it has been.  Seriously, I will just burst out in tears at the idea that we spent so much time at such an amazing place, yet we can never make a reservation to stay there again.  I just want to get "that" back and I'm afraid we never will.  I know some of it is because we were thrust right back into work (got home 11:30 Monday night and was at work at 6:45 Tuesday morning), but it's just...hard.  We are already planning our next vacation as I think the week taught us the importance of leaving it all behind regardless of where you go, but still.  It won't be there.



Kelly,
I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt this.  I almost felt like I had postpartum depression or something!    There is definitely something MAGICAL about that place and everytime anybody asks me about the trip, I start tearing up.  Then they say...."yes, Disney is magical, isn't it" or something like that.  Then I say -- no-- it was where we stayed that was so magical!  I will try to capture it with words and write something about it someday.....  but so far I've fallen short!  

I do hope we can return for a visit -- someday....


----------



## maroo

noahsketomom said:


> Kelly,
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt this.  I almost felt like I had postpartum depression or something!    There is definitely something MAGICAL about that place and everytime anybody asks me about the trip, I start tearing up.  Then they say...."yes, Disney is magical, isn't it" or something like that.  Then I say -- no-- it was where we stayed that was so magical!  I will try to capture it with words and write something about it someday.....  but so far I've fallen short!
> 
> I do hope we can return for a visit -- someday....



We had named this on the other thread...

Post Disney Depression - which is a well known disorder on the DIS - can be upgraded when it is a Post Wish Trip Disney Depression...

It really is TOTALLY normal.  I think this is one of the reasons we have some families that sorta shy away from the DIS for a time after their trips.  Life gets crazy when you get home, but it is also so hard to be back in the real world.  And the real world seems somehow worse when you have been somewhere so magical.

But...it really does get better.  

Plan a trip back...if you can at all...plan to go back.  You can't stay there again...but you can experience it again...and be taken back.  It is just as magical the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th time you go.


----------



## yinyanggirls

kellyw8863 said:


> I'd be interested to have this clarified because with Ali's fatigue and heat intolerance (she can't effectively regulate her temperature), there is absolutely no way that it would be worth it for us to go back if she couldn't get front of the line.  As it was, she was only able to last about three hours in the parks before her temp would shoot up and we'd have to leave.



I know this has been clarified to some extent, but just to add our experience....When we went to Dland last year we stopped by Guest Services on our way in to the park. They could see Phoebe in a wheelchair of course and I also asked about lines due to her vision (a spinning tea cup in front of her would be a bad thing, lol). They gave us a GAC with two different stamps on it, neither of which were a green light of course. We used the exit for many of the rides due to the wheelchair, and often this meant a shorter wait than the main line, although there were a couple, like Dumbo, that were so popular and busy they had several wheelchairs in front of us and only let one on per trip, so we probably waited about the same amount for a couple of rides. It was very clear that we were not getting any shortcuts to character meets. So, my guess for future trips would be that if you visit Guest Services and explain/show your needs they will have no problem issuing a GAC that will make your trip easier, and in many cases, faster than it otherwise would be. 




motherof4greatkids said:


> Will some one please help me we leave soon in about a month well little over a month and ive been hearing about The Big Give  and i really need some help i dont have anythings for the kids to do in the car on the way there we are driving from ohio so its about 15 hours and we have 4 kids  ages 9 ,10 and 13 and wish kid 15 with a mind of a 5 yr old. we dont have any matching shirts or anything please if anyone can help us please ...



We were given a Tshirt for our wish child by our chapter a couple of days before we left. If they are important to you, I would ask the wish granter if you will be receiving any or not so that you can make other plans if you need to.



maroo said:


> We stuck Lauren's Tinkerbell wings on the back of her wheelchair.



I did the same thing one year when Phoebe was a fairy for Halloween. It worked out well. 



Adrismommy said:


> After 5 adults holding her down, and 5 or 6 unsuccessful attempts (and her screaming "get me off of here"), the stress/emotions/fears/memories of her surgery flooded me and I passed out.  I guess I did a face plant and busted my head open, so I was wheeled off to the ER while Josh stayed back with her.  They wanted to reschedule her but I begged them to go ahead with it.  Josh called a friend to come sit with me so I wasn't there by myself through the tests and stitches.  I definitely was very emotional - emotional about being back for the first time since the surgery and also having lots of feelings of inadequacy and guilt that I couldn't be there with Adri.



Holding your child down to be "tortured" for their own good, has to be the worst thing we go through as parents. I'm sorry you had such a bad day! I hope the confirmed results are worth it!




that's nice said:


> I feel weird doing this but if we wanted to extend the trip by a day or 2 to try to fit in seeing some family, trying to enjoy GKTW (ie. not being on the go every day), and fit in a MVMCP, does MAW have a problem with this? I know other people have extended.. just wanted to know the best way going about this.
> 
> Are the park tickets only good for the time you are at GKTW.. meaning if we are at GKTW from 12/1-12/7 can I use a park ticket on the 8th?
> 
> WOW by the looks of this post am I officially starting to plan for Juliana's wish trip?



Hurray!  The only way to find this out is to ask your chapter if you can extend on your own after the wish week is over. There have been several here who have and a few who haven't been allowed. And if they say no, people here can give you a couple of ideas on how to work around it (re: airplane tickets). 

As for using the button in the parks, I would either do what Ann did and go to Guest Services to "trade" for a new one (hoping they will do they same thing- but even if they don't you should be able to be accommodated to some extent) OR buy your extra Disney tickets for the same week of the GKTW stay (assuming Disney is the most important part for you guys) and then just do US or SW on your extended days. Your button doesn't get you much at SW (a free tray of fish to feed the dolphins) and if you don't care much about US, then you can just stick to the kiddie section and not worry about covering the whole park, the character meets etc, that the button would help you do. Does that make sense?




Wee Annie said:


> Just to add re why not doing an official TR, we had a really good trip, but it was marred a bit by some tragic news we received during the first several days there. Well, his father went in for scans and found out that his cancer is back and is incurable.  He has about 2 to 4 months to live.



I'm so sorry to read this Ann! I remember you telling about your MIL earlier this year, right before my grandmother passed. Having to go through it all again so soon must be really hard. I hope the girls (and your DH!) can make some more great memories with him soon.


----------



## noahsketomom

maroo said:


> We had named this on the other thread...
> 
> Post Disney Depression - which is a well known disorder on the DIS - can be upgraded when it is a Post Wish Trip Disney Depression...
> 
> It really is TOTALLY normal.  I think this is one of the reasons we have some families that sorta shy away from the DIS for a time after their trips.  Life gets crazy when you get home, but it is also so hard to be back in the real world.  And the real world seems somehow worse when you have been somewhere so magical.
> 
> But...it really does get better.
> 
> Plan a trip back...if you can at all...plan to go back.  You can't stay there again...but you can experience it again...and be taken back.  It is just as magical the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th time you go.




Maroo -- that totally makes sense.  I do think it would be awesome if we could return sometime!!  But for now -- yes, back to the real world!

PWTDD was (and is)  in full force here -- and started on the last day of our trip when it all hit that we had to leave!   

Thanks to all of you I can still live vicariously through your trips!  

BTW, does anybody know when the Today show will be there in June?  I want to make sure I don't miss it!  Also, there is a movie playing now in select theatres called "Letters to God", supposedly GKTW is spotlighted in it and it's based on a true story.  We hope to go this coming weekend -- has anybody seen it???


----------



## maroo

I saw Letters To God and thought it was incredibly sad.  

Almost too sad.  

But Lauren LOVED it and said it wasn't sad at all...
So...there ya go.


----------



## rcq925

Our Make A Wish Volunteer called today and said our doctor got the paperwork right back to them and we get our first choices dates for our trip!

We will be at GKTW from November 14th to November 20th!!!  The week before Thanksgiving, but all the Christmas decorations will be up and MVMCP (not sure if the letters are in the right order) will be in full swing.  Not sure if we will be going to the Christmas party, but we will try to fit it in.

I know it is 6 months away, but I am already so excited and in full planning mode.  Trying to decide which restaurants I want to try and get ADR's for.  We have done most of the Character Dining before when we went to Disney wtih Grandma 2 years ago (she was paying!)  We ate at Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Michey's and Crystal Palace.  We love Ohana and will eat there for sure.

Anyone else have any other suggestions for meals at Disney or good restaurants at Universal? 

We will try to eat at GKTW most of the time, but I would like to plan 2 or 3 special meals out (one being Ohana).

Thanks for letting me share our good news!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Yeah on getting dates! 

I'm interested in hearing the suggestions for US as well. As for WDW, my kiddos are huge fans of Coral Reef because of the floor to ceiling aquarium. We did Akershus last year for breakfast and everyone enjoyed it. We're doing 1900 Park Fare dinner for the first time this year and Sydney is pretty excited to see Cinderella and Prince Charming.


----------



## Wee Annie

rcq925 said:


> Our Make A Wish Volunteer called today and said our doctor got the paperwork right back to them and we get our first choices dates for our trip!
> 
> We will be at GKTW from November 14th to November 20th!!!  The week before Thanksgiving, but all the Christmas decorations will be up and MVMCP (not sure if the letters are in the right order) will be in full swing.  Not sure if we will be going to the Christmas party, but we will try to fit it in.
> 
> I know it is 6 months away, but I am already so excited and in full planning mode.  Trying to decide which restaurants I want to try and get ADR's for.  We have done most of the Character Dining before when we went to Disney wtih Grandma 2 years ago (she was paying!)  We ate at Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Michey's and Crystal Palace.  We love Ohana and will eat there for sure.
> 
> Anyone else have any other suggestions for meals at Disney or good restaurants at Universal?
> 
> We will try to eat at GKTW most of the time, but I would like to plan 2 or 3 special meals out (one being Ohana).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share our good news!!!



Both Kelly's family (Ali is her wish kid) and our family had magical experiences at 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  They really seem to go out of the way for wish kids.  And I thought the food was pretty decent.

We did a special birthday lunch for Elke at Coral Reef and really liked it, and also did Tusker House Breakfast (a character meal) and liked it too.  On a prior trip we did the character breakfast at Cape May Cafe and my older children are still talking about how much they liked it.

I really wanted to do a dinner at the Garden Grill at Epcot, because I heard good things about it and I also heard that it's one of the calmest character dining experiences to be had (which would have worked well for my wish kid), but we were just too tired to go to it when the time came (don't want to push your wish child past what she can handle).

Congrats on your dates!


----------



## The Lurker

On the day the Today show was fillming, I was told it would be shown on May 21st.  A day or two later I heard May 20th.  Both of these dates are "rumor based" but I plan to watch both days.  I think my May 21st source is more reliable - but not guaranteed.

Katie


----------



## choochmac

Hi everyone,

We are leaving May 18th and don't have too much time to plan.  One question I have is regarding strollers.  I believe we will get a voucher or something at GKTW for a stroller, but I am worried about getting to and from the parking lot.  Our daughter does not have much stamina in her these days and at 5 years old she is heavy to carry long distances.  For those of you who have gone, do you get lumped in the general public parking lot?  If so, we might have to consider shipping/renting a non-Disney stroller.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Wee Annie said:


> Just to add re why not doing an official TR, we had a really good trip, but it was marred a bit by some tragic news we received during the first several days there.  My husband's parents were both diagnosed with cancer withint 6 months of Elke's diagnosis last year (and they're really not all that old), and his mother just passed away in late January.  Well, his father went in for scans and found out that his cancer is back and is incurable.  He has about 2 to 4 months to live.  So that was some horrible news Jake and I had to digest while staying at GKTW.  I'm glad we were there, because it would have been horrible regardless, but at least there things are easy and relaxing.  We chose not to tell the girls, but will have to in the next couple of weeks.  We are VERY close to his parents (I've always said I had the best in-laws ever) -- they dropped everything and drove halfway across the country to care for my older girls when Elke was in-patient for a couple of months last year.  So we are literally reeling, and life is just going to get even more difficult in the months to come, as we deal with this latest tragedy.
> 
> So I've got my hands full, once again.  But I will try to weigh in with some overall thoughts and impressions, answer questions, and give advice!



I am so very sorryPlease know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

rcq925 said:


> Our Make A Wish Volunteer called today and said our doctor got the paperwork right back to them and we get our first choices dates for our trip!
> 
> We will be at GKTW from November 14th to November 20th!!!  The week before Thanksgiving, but all the Christmas decorations will be up and MVMCP (not sure if the letters are in the right order) will be in full swing.  Not sure if we will be going to the Christmas party, but we will try to fit it in.
> 
> I know it is 6 months away, but I am already so excited and in full planning mode.  Trying to decide which restaurants I want to try and get ADR's for.  We have done most of the Character Dining before when we went to Disney wtih Grandma 2 years ago (she was paying!)  We ate at Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Michey's and Crystal Palace.  We love Ohana and will eat there for sure.
> 
> Anyone else have any other suggestions for meals at Disney or good restaurants at Universal?
> 
> We will try to eat at GKTW most of the time, but I would like to plan 2 or 3 special meals out (one being Ohana).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share our good news!!!



Yay on your dates!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Sierra is choosing to have her face painted instead of doing BBB but I told her she had plenty of time to think about it so we will see She could go either way she is such a girlie girl when it comes to dresses. 

I know Ty would not allow her fairy wings on his wheelchair But that would be soo cute!!

We should hear about our flights this month. I am starting to get a little nervous on the flying again. I'm really trying not to think about it but being my neighbor just flew to Reno and had a rough flight through the storms he didn't help me out by telling me


----------



## maroo

rcq925 said:


> Our Make A Wish Volunteer called today and said our doctor got the paperwork right back to them and we get our first choices dates for our trip!
> 
> We will be at GKTW from November 14th to November 20th!!!  The week before Thanksgiving, but all the Christmas decorations will be up and MVMCP (not sure if the letters are in the right order) will be in full swing.  Not sure if we will be going to the Christmas party, but we will try to fit it in.
> 
> I know it is 6 months away, but I am already so excited and in full planning mode.  Trying to decide which restaurants I want to try and get ADR's for.  We have done most of the Character Dining before when we went to Disney wtih Grandma 2 years ago (she was paying!)  We ate at Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Michey's and Crystal Palace.  We love Ohana and will eat there for sure.
> 
> Anyone else have any other suggestions for meals at Disney or good restaurants at Universal?
> 
> We will try to eat at GKTW most of the time, but I would like to plan 2 or 3 special meals out (one being Ohana).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share our good news!!!



Awesome news on DATES!!!     I will add these to your pre-trip report on the first page of this thread! 

We will also be in Disney around the same time as you.  Unfortunately, we get to experience it DURING Thanksgiving week...but we are just excited to get to go!

We are attending the Nov 19th MVMCP with Lauren and her family.  It will be our first day there.  Not sure of the rest of our plans yet.   I know we plan to take it easy...we have 8.5 park days - which is awesome.

I agree with the previous posters about 1900 Park Fare.  Sounds like they really try to make that meal special.  



The Lurker said:


> On the day the Today show was fillming, I was told it would be shown on May 21st.  A day or two later I heard May 20th.  Both of these dates are "rumor based" but I plan to watch both days.  I think my May 21st source is more reliable - but not guaranteed.
> 
> Katie



So...have they already filmed??  Or are they going to be filming the same day they are showing it?  

This is pretty interesting!!!  



choochmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are leaving May 18th and don't have too much time to plan.  One question I have is regarding strollers.  I believe we will get a voucher or something at GKTW for a stroller, but I am worried about getting to and from the parking lot.  Our daughter does not have much stamina in her these days and at 5 years old she is heavy to carry long distances.  For those of you who have gone, do you get lumped in the general public parking lot?  If so, we might have to consider shipping/renting a non-Disney stroller.



This is a valid fear.  

If your child has a disabled tag - then you will want to bring that and it will ensure that you are able to park in handicapped parking. 

There is a tram that will take you to the park entrance at the Disney Parks.  

But it is my understanding that the Universal Parks still have quite a walk, even from HA parking. 

My other concern would be the airport itself.  It is quite a walk through the Orlando airport.  I think I would possibly purchase a stroller and just take it with you.  You could hang bags on it and she will hopefully feel quite comfortable.  You can gate check it and they will bring it to you as you get off the plane.

Or you could rent a stroller from an offsite company - they will deliver it directly to GKTW - and then you will have it all week.  

Another option is to just buy a cheap one at the Walmart in Kissimmee.  You may even see if there is one at GKTW that has been donated to be used??  Just a thought...I am sure many parents opt to buy one and maybe they leave it when they are done?  Then you could just use a wheelchair at the airport.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Sierra is choosing to have her face painted instead of doing BBB but I told her she had plenty of time to think about it so we will see She could go either way she is such a girlie girl when it comes to dresses.
> 
> I know Ty would not allow her fairy wings on his wheelchair But that would be soo cute!!
> 
> We should hear about our flights this month. I am starting to get a little nervous on the flying again. I'm really trying not to think about it but being my neighbor just flew to Reno and had a rough flight through the storms he didn't help me out by telling me



Oh how fun!  I can't wait to hear how she likes the face painting!!  

Yeah...I would think Ty would be against fairy wings on his wheelchair!


----------



## noahsketomom

casper_jj11 said:


> Yeah on getting dates!
> 
> I'm interested in hearing the suggestions for US as well. As for WDW, my kiddos are huge fans of Coral Reef because of the floor to ceiling aquarium. We did Akershus last year for breakfast and everyone enjoyed it. We're doing 1900 Park Fare dinner for the first time this year and Sydney is pretty excited to see Cinderella and Prince Charming.



Hi Joanne!  I don't have any US suggestions, but wanted to throw out there if your kids like the Coral Reef, that there's a "Shark's Underwater Grille" at Seaworld.  We got a fantastic table next to the tank and there were some pretty big sharks that swam right by!  The food was BIG and YUMMY, but pricey too ($25-30 for adults, $9 for kids).  Just an idea to throw out!



The Lurker said:


> On the day the Today show was fillming, I was told it would be shown on May 21st.  A day or two later I heard May 20th.  Both of these dates are "rumor based" but I plan to watch both days.  I think my May 21st source is more reliable - but not guaranteed.
> 
> Katie




Thanks Katie -- gotta get the DVR set!  



choochmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are leaving May 18th and don't have too much time to plan.  One question I have is regarding strollers.  I believe we will get a voucher or something at GKTW for a stroller, but I am worried about getting to and from the parking lot.  Our daughter does not have much stamina in her these days and at 5 years old she is heavy to carry long distances.  For those of you who have gone, do you get lumped in the general public parking lot?  If so, we might have to consider shipping/renting a non-Disney stroller.



Hi there,
Make sure you ask your wish organization.  And make sure you specify a specific type if you need (jogger, non-jogger, double, etc.)  The wish organization will work with the stroller companies that GKTW deals with and they will have a stroller delivered to your villa.  It's really helpful even at the village if you get a villa that is aways from the main area (Castle, Gingerbread House, etc.)  We used ours ALL the time and got another at the parks (we have 4 kids -- 3,4,7 and 9 and they ALL got tired!)

Also, you will get priority parking (blue line usually), but sometimes there is still a long walk at some parks (US/IOA and MK come to mind)

HTH!


----------



## yinyanggirls

choochmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are leaving May 18th and don't have too much time to plan.  One question I have is regarding strollers.  I believe we will get a voucher or something at GKTW for a stroller, but I am worried about getting to and from the parking lot.  Our daughter does not have much stamina in her these days and at 5 years old she is heavy to carry long distances.  For those of you who have gone, do you get lumped in the general public parking lot?  If so, we might have to consider shipping/renting a non-Disney stroller.




From MK and Epcot it is a short walk from the handicapped parking to the monorail or ferry. If you don't have a handicapped placard you get priority parking which is the first section after the handicapped (we forgot our placard one time). It's only a few rows further, so not too bad. SW was not a long walk from parking to the stroller rental. US is quite a walk but they have the moving sidewalks about half of it. My husband usually carried our 4 yr old on his shoulders until we got our stroller. She wasn't tired we just wanted to move faster and not lose her.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I'm glad you guys had such wonderful experiences at 1900 Park Fare. That's one of the places that I have ressies for!!

I have a question!  How do I make a ticker in my sig? I'd really like to add one. Thanks!


----------



## casper_jj11

Beth - Thanks for the recommendation about Sharks Grille. I had been thinking about it but wasn't sure. We're only doing 1/2 day at Seaworld this time but we'll need a place for lunch. WE did Seaworld a few years ago and it wasn't our favourite park. It was crowded, near impossible to get counterservice food and felt very chaotic. That said, when originally asked what she'd like for a wish, she said she wanted to eat with the princesses and see dolphins so Seaworld is a must. The plan is to spend a whole bunch of time at the dolphin feeding area and visit briefly other feeding spots since the kids enjoyed that more than anything last trip. We also plan to try and see the dolphin show. Sharkes Grill would be something different for us and it would take away the lunch time problem ... we tried to eat starting at 11am last trip and at 1pm ended up getting popcorn for everyone. Crazy.

I have a question about the priority parking. Does GKTW have provide a pass for that or do the attendants send you there when they know you're on a wish trip. We'll be on site but plan to drive to HS and AK. Its not a huge issue for us but if we can park closer, that would be nice.

Last thing, can someone tell me how to multi quote? I know the quote button is there for a single quote but how do people quote more than one person?


----------



## Wee Annie

casper_jj11 said:


> I have a question about the priority parking. Does GKTW have provide a pass for that or do the attendants send you there when they know you're on a wish trip. We'll be on site but plan to drive to HS and AK. Its not a huge issue for us but if we can park closer, that would be nice.



GKTW will give you a parking pass.  We found that at AK, we were told to "follow the blue line" and then parked in disabled parking (we don't have a regular placard/tag).  That being said, AK was the only park where the parking toll person waived us through to disabled parking.  At HS, after we had parked and were getting on the tram, some parking attendants saw we were with MAW and told us that if we returned we should park in disabled parking.    So I think if you just ask, you should be able to do so without much trouble at the parks.  Since we had a stroller for Elke, we didn't consider it that big a deal to just park wherever and take the tram.  But, come to think of it, it would have been much easier not to have folded the stroller up each time....  So do take advantage of the more convenient parking.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Beth - Thanks for the recommendation about Sharks Grille. I had been thinking about it but wasn't sure. We're only doing 1/2 day at Seaworld this time but we'll need a place for lunch. WE did Seaworld a few years ago and it wasn't our favourite park. It was crowded, near impossible to get counterservice food and felt very chaotic. That said, when originally asked what she'd like for a wish, she said she wanted to eat with the princesses and see dolphins so Seaworld is a must. The plan is to spend a whole bunch of time at the dolphin feeding area and visit briefly other feeding spots since the kids enjoyed that more than anything last trip. We also plan to try and see the dolphin show. Sharkes Grill would be something different for us and it would take away the lunch time problem ... we tried to eat starting at 11am last trip and at 1pm ended up getting popcorn for everyone. Crazy.
> 
> I have a question about the priority parking. Does GKTW have provide a pass for that or do the attendants send you there when they know you're on a wish trip. We'll be on site but plan to drive to HS and AK. Its not a huge issue for us but if we can park closer, that would be nice.
> 
> Last thing, can someone tell me how to multi quote? I know the quote button is there for a single quote but how do people quote more than one person?



Joanne - We LOVED the Backstage at Believe lunch.  It is not terribly expensive and was the best meal we had the whole trip. 

It is a buffet and is located near the Believe stage.  You eat backstage and they do a presentation about the whales and usually show the guests some tricks and such.  You also get preferred seating for the show without having to wait.  We would do this meal/show again in a heartbeat!  

It is something you have to pre-pay for - you just call Sea World and they will sign you up for it.  The meal is only set up for a limited number of people - I would say less than 80?  So I would go ahead and sign up.  We had an issue where Lauren and Lisa could not make it and they refunded the money with no problem.

Having said all of that...I am not sure if anything has changed since the Killer Whale incident - I believe that occured at a similar event - so it is possible that they have scaled it back?  Not sure.  But the food was great and the benefit of the reserved seating was worth it all.  You are treated like people on a VIP tour - William loved it!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone just stoping in to see how everyone is doing we have 37 days til our wish trip so excited we are trying to get everything together. We live in hamilton ohio in other wish families close to here....


----------



## choochmac

Hope I am doing this multi-quote thing right....



maroo said:


> This is a valid fear.
> 
> If your child has a disabled tag - then you will want to bring that and it will ensure that you are able to park in handicapped parking.
> 
> There is a tram that will take you to the park entrance at the Disney Parks.
> 
> But it is my understanding that the Universal Parks still have quite a walk, even from HA parking.
> 
> My other concern would be the airport itself.  It is quite a walk through the Orlando airport.  I think I would possibly purchase a stroller and just take it with you.  You could hang bags on it and she will hopefully feel quite comfortable.  You can gate check it and they will bring it to you as you get off the plane.
> 
> Or you could rent a stroller from an offsite company - they will deliver it directly to GKTW - and then you will have it all week.
> 
> Another option is to just buy a cheap one at the Walmart in Kissimmee.  You may even see if there is one at GKTW that has been donated to be used??  Just a thought...I am sure many parents opt to buy one and maybe they leave it when they are done?  Then you could just use a wheelchair at the airport.



Thanks for the info and ideas.  I hadn't really thought about the airport as well.  



noahsketomom said:


> Hi there,
> Make sure you ask your wish organization.  And make sure you specify a specific type if you need (jogger, non-jogger, double, etc.)  The wish organization will work with the stroller companies that GKTW deals with and they will have a stroller delivered to your villa.  It's really helpful even at the village if you get a villa that is aways from the main area (Castle, Gingerbread House, etc.)  We used ours ALL the time and got another at the parks (we have 4 kids -- 3,4,7 and 9 and they ALL got tired!)
> 
> Also, you will get priority parking (blue line usually), but sometimes there is still a long walk at some parks (US/IOA and MK come to mind)
> 
> HTH!



Thanks, I will check with them to see to see what they can do.



yinyanggirls said:


> From MK and Epcot it is a short walk from the handicapped parking to the monorail or ferry. If you don't have a handicapped placard you get priority parking which is the first section after the handicapped (we forgot our placard one time). It's only a few rows further, so not too bad. SW was not a long walk from parking to the stroller rental. US is quite a walk but they have the moving sidewalks about half of it. My husband usually carried our 4 yr old on his shoulders until we got our stroller. She wasn't tired we just wanted to move faster and not lose her.


 
Many thanks.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> Joanne - We LOVED the Backstage at Believe lunch.  It is not terribly expensive and was the best meal we had the whole trip.
> 
> It is a buffet and is located near the Believe stage.  You eat backstage and they do a presentation about the whales and usually show the guests some tricks and such.  You also get preferred seating for the show without having to wait.  We would do this meal/show again in a heartbeat!
> 
> It is something you have to pre-pay for - you just call Sea World and they will sign you up for it.  The meal is only set up for a limited number of people - I would say less than 80?  So I would go ahead and sign up.  We had an issue where Lauren and Lisa could not make it and they refunded the money with no problem.
> 
> Having said all of that...I am not sure if anything has changed since the Killer Whale incident - I believe that occured at a similar event - so it is possible that they have scaled it back?  Not sure.  But the food was great and the benefit of the reserved seating was worth it all.  You are treated like people on a VIP tour - William loved it!



Hello all, I am helping a friend do some planning for October and just spoke to an extremely kind lady at Sea World. She said they MIGHT bring the program back for Backstage at Believe; however, it is currently not available, due to the death. She said that if they bring it back it will just be for the summer months...HTH others who are planning.


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> Hello all, I am helping a friend do some planning for October and just spoke to an extremely kind lady at Sea World. She said they MIGHT bring the program back for Backstage at Believe; however, it is currently not available, due to the death. She said that if they bring it back it will just be for the summer months...HTH others who are planning.



This is great information!  Thank you so much for posting it!!


----------



## Adrismommy

Okay, I have to share this fun news with you guys.  MAW called me last week and asked me to email a picture of Adri.  The lady explained the reason why, but honestly, last week was so crazy with her MRI, her being sick, I ran into my garage door, I had the incident with passing out and the stitches... and they called in the most chaotic of moments, that I just emailed the picture without really understanding why they needed.  So then I emailed back and asked her if she could tell me again why she needed it.  I thought it was cool but didn't fully understand until tonight.  

Basically there is a casting director out of Columbia (our capitol) who has casted for all the major reality TV shows.  She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.  Well, Adri was chosen to be the child whose wish they are raising money for.  So right now the competition is taking place and stars & fans from The Amazing Race, Big Brother, Survivor, The Biggest Loser, and King of the Crown are raising money for Adri.  It's been going on a week and nearly 3K has been raised for her trip.  The cool thing is that on the page, the casting director is keeping a photo album updated of all of the reality stars that donate money, and there are so many of my favorite reality stars on there - donating to Adri!  So cool.  She also says that they are going to have a party and invite any of the stars that are close enough to come (probably none of them) to come meet her.  So we are just so excited.  You guys have no idea how appropriate this is for me.  I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!


----------



## casper_jj11

Oh my gosh! I'm a reality tv nut! That's so exciting.


----------



## maroo

Adrismommy said:


> Okay, I have to share this fun news with you guys.  MAW called me last week and asked me to email a picture of Adri.  The lady explained the reason why, but honestly, last week was so crazy with her MRI, her being sick, I ran into my garage door, I had the incident with passing out and the stitches... and they called in the most chaotic of moments, that I just emailed the picture without really understanding why they needed.  So then I emailed back and asked her if she could tell me again why she needed it.  I thought it was cool but didn't fully understand until tonight.
> 
> Basically there is a casting director out of Columbia (our capitol) who has casted for all the major reality TV shows.  She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.  Well, Adri was chosen to be the child whose wish they are raising money for.  So right now the competition is taking place and stars & fans from The Amazing Race, Big Brother, Survivor, The Biggest Loser, and King of the Crown are raising money for Adri.  It's been going on a week and nearly 3K has been raised for her trip.  The cool thing is that on the page, the casting director is keeping a photo album updated of all of the reality stars that donate money, and there are so many of my favorite reality stars on there - donating to Adri!  So cool.  She also says that they are going to have a party and invite any of the stars that are close enough to come (probably none of them) to come meet her.  So we are just so excited.  You guys have no idea how appropriate this is for me.  I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!



OK...

That has to...by far...be one of the COOLEST THINGS I have ever heard!!!!  

How awesome is that!??!?!  

You get to meet them!!!!  That is so incredibly awesome!!!  

I am so excited!  Not just for you guys - it is totally awesome for you guys - but also for the whole organization!  The "free" press they will get from doing this is really awesome!!  

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## that's nice

Adrismommy said:


> Basically there is a casting director out of Columbia (our capitol) who has casted for all the major reality TV shows.  She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.  Well, Adri was chosen to be the child whose wish they are raising money for.  So right now the competition is taking place and stars & fans from The Amazing Race, Big Brother, Survivor, The Biggest Loser, and King of the Crown are raising money for Adri.  It's been going on a week and nearly 3K has been raised for her trip.  The cool thing is that on the page, the casting director is keeping a photo album updated of all of the reality stars that donate money, and there are so many of my favorite reality stars on there - donating to Adri!  So cool.  She also says that they are going to have a party and invite any of the stars that are close enough to come (probably none of them) to come meet her.  So we are just so excited.  You guys have no idea how appropriate this is for me.  I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!



This is so cool!!!!

I hope you guys get to meet a ton of Celebrities!!!!

I've only met a few (right Maroo?)


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> This is great information!  Thank you so much for posting it!!



*My Pleasure*

*I LOVE the news about Adri! That is AMAZING!!! 
Congratulations!!!  
I am with Maroo, how cool for your family AND for MAW! I LOVE BB and Survivor, I bet you WILL have a lot of people come to meet you. Dont forget, these reality stars LOVE the cameraYou are going to have TONS of additional fun with this, I am so happy for you all!!

Blessings,
Judy*


----------



## wishin' on a star

That is SO cool!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Adrismommy said:


> Okay, I have to share this fun news with you guys.  MAW called me last week and asked me to email a picture of Adri.  The lady explained the reason why, but honestly, last week was so crazy with her MRI, her being sick, I ran into my garage door, I had the incident with passing out and the stitches... and they called in the most chaotic of moments, that I just emailed the picture without really understanding why they needed.  So then I emailed back and asked her if she could tell me again why she needed it.  I thought it was cool but didn't fully understand until tonight.
> 
> Basically there is a casting director out of Columbia (our capitol) who has casted for all the major reality TV shows.  She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.  Well, Adri was chosen to be the child whose wish they are raising money for.  So right now the competition is taking place and stars & fans from The Amazing Race, Big Brother, Survivor, The Biggest Loser, and King of the Crown are raising money for Adri.  It's been going on a week and nearly 3K has been raised for her trip.  The cool thing is that on the page, the casting director is keeping a photo album updated of all of the reality stars that donate money, and there are so many of my favorite reality stars on there - donating to Adri!  So cool.  She also says that they are going to have a party and invite any of the stars that are close enough to come (probably none of them) to come meet her.  So we are just so excited.  You guys have no idea how appropriate this is for me.  I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!



This is amazing!! I just love hearing all of the things that MAW and sponsers do for our kids.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I have posted this a few times but didnt hit the enter button Ty has showed me his favorite song. And it really touched my heart. It started from a converstation on my cooking and went from there. He then told me how I know so much about medical things and I asked him if he knew "how I know". He said yea "me" I told him yes he is such a fighter. He said that is his favorite song. I said  so he played it for me. It is "walk on water" by bass hunter. The words are : I will never be afraid again, I will fight until the end, I will never be afraid again, I can walk on water, I can fly, I will never give up until I die. 

I am looking to get him a t-shirt that has the words"I will never be afraid again" in like the corner of his t-shirt so he can look down and read it when he has tests or procedures. Do you think this would be ok? Or do you have any other suggestions? I don't want it too big just a little thing for him not like all over the back or anything. I thought about putting Goofy just below it as he is his favorite character. You know just in like the upper corner over his heart or something. 

This is totally a secrete (yeah I know Im posting it on a board but he wont' even let daddy listen to the song as it is personal to him. But I did ask him if it was ok that I get him a shirt to wear to remind him to keep on going and he can do it and he said yes. But still he wants to keep the song personal.


----------



## rcq925

Adrismommy said:


> Okay, I have to share this fun news with you guys.  MAW called me last week and asked me to email a picture of Adri.  The lady explained the reason why, but honestly, last week was so crazy with her MRI, her being sick, I ran into my garage door, I had the incident with passing out and the stitches... and they called in the most chaotic of moments, that I just emailed the picture without really understanding why they needed.  So then I emailed back and asked her if she could tell me again why she needed it.  I thought it was cool but didn't fully understand until tonight.
> 
> Basically there is a casting director out of Columbia (our capitol) who has casted for all the major reality TV shows.  She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.  Well, Adri was chosen to be the child whose wish they are raising money for.  So right now the competition is taking place and stars & fans from The Amazing Race, Big Brother, Survivor, The Biggest Loser, and King of the Crown are raising money for Adri.  It's been going on a week and nearly 3K has been raised for her trip.  The cool thing is that on the page, the casting director is keeping a photo album updated of all of the reality stars that donate money, and there are so many of my favorite reality stars on there - donating to Adri!  So cool.  She also says that they are going to have a party and invite any of the stars that are close enough to come (probably none of them) to come meet her.  So we are just so excited.  You guys have no idea how appropriate this is for me.  I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!




That is so awesome!!  I love Big Brother, Survivor, and Amazing Race!  How cool is that!  Do  you have a link to the website so we can all check it out?


----------



## rcq925

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I have posted this a few times but didnt hit the enter button Ty has showed me his favorite song. And it really touched my heart. It started from a converstation on my cooking and went from there. He then told me how I know so much about medical things and I asked him if he knew "how I know". He said yea "me" I told him yes he is such a fighter. He said that is his favorite song. I said  so he played it for me. It is "walk on water" by bass hunter. The words are : I will never be afraid again, I will fight until the end, I will never be afraid again, I can walk on water, I can fly, I will never give up until I die.
> 
> I am looking to get him a t-shirt that has the words"I will never be afraid again" in like the corner of his t-shirt so he can look down and read it when he has tests or procedures. Do you think this would be ok? Or do you have any other suggestions? I don't want it too big just a little thing for him not like all over the back or anything. I thought about putting Goofy just below it as he is his favorite character. You know just in like the upper corner over his heart or something.
> 
> This is totally a secrete (yeah I know Im posting it on a board but he wont' even let daddy listen to the song as it is personal to him. But I did ask him if it was ok that I get him a shirt to wear to remind him to keep on going and he can do it and he said yes. But still he wants to keep the song personal.



That sounds like a great idea and I bet the people over on the DIS design board (the ones who help design the make a wish trip shirts) could help.  I know there is a link to their DIS group on here somewhere!!


----------



## Adrismommy

If you go to facebook and search for "reality wish", you will find it.  There are two pages with that name - but are associated with the same thing, but the non-profit organization page (instead of the event page) is the one with her picture and the information on there.  Look through the different photo albums.  The one that says something along the lines of ambassadors for the wish shows all of the different "stars" that have donated.  This has been the most fun distraction for me because we got discouraging news at today's MRI.  It seems there is a bit of residual tumor remaining so we will be watching closely and deciding later about more surgery or chemo.


----------



## Wee Annie

Adrismommy said:


> If you go to facebook and search for "reality wish", you will find it.  There are two pages with that name - but are associated with the same thing, but the non-profit organization page (instead of the event page) is the one with her picture and the information on there.  Look through the different photo albums.  The one that says something along the lines of ambassadors for the wish shows all of the different "stars" that have donated.  This has been the most fun distraction for me because we got discouraging news at today's MRI.  It seems there is a bit of residual tumor remaining so we will be watching closely and deciding later about more surgery or chemo.



I'm so sorry to hear about the MRI results.  Glad that you have something to distract yourself with.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Yay for Adris Reality Wish!! I think that is awesome!!!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

blessedmom4 said:


> Hello all, I am helping a friend do some planning for October and just spoke to an extremely kind lady at Sea World. She said they MIGHT bring the program back for Backstage at Believe; however, it is currently not available, due to the death. She said that if they bring it back it will just be for the summer months...HTH others who are planning.



We were told that the trainers are not back in the water (or weren't two weeks ago) because it's still being investigated. But they still have a show of some sort separate from the dining thing. 



Adrismommy said:


> Okay, I have to share this fun news with you guys.
> 
> She is raising money for MAW by setting up an online competition b/w stars & fans of the various shows to see which show can raise the most money.  The event is called "Reality Wish" and it's going to be an annual event that they do.  This is the first year.   I am the biggest reality TV junky, so the fact that my kid is the first recipient of the "reality wish" is so fun for me!



That is awesome! What a fun way to raise money!!!



Adrismommy said:


> If you go to facebook and search for "reality wish", you will find it.  There are two pages with that name - but are associated with the same thing, but the non-profit organization page (instead of the event page) is the one with her picture and the information on there.  Look through the different photo albums.  The one that says something along the lines of ambassadors for the wish shows all of the different "stars" that have donated.  This has been the most fun distraction for me because we got discouraging news at today's MRI.  It seems there is a bit of residual tumor remaining so we will be watching closely and deciding later about more surgery or chemo.



I will check it out on FB. I have a couple of shows that I like and it would be fun to see if I recognize any of them. 

I'm so sorry to hear about the MRI. That just stinks.


----------



## yinyanggirls

PHOTOWORKS.com has a good deal I'm passing along....


No coupon needed, but hurry- this offer expires Wednesday, May 12! 

These stylish little softcover books come in several vibrant colors and feature a thick, art paper cover. They're small enough to carry with you, yet big enough that your full page photos will impress. 

Make it yours with these customizable options:
Choose your own font style, size and colors
Show from 1 to 12 photos per page (or text only, if you wish)
Use photo borders and creative backgrounds to help your photos pop off the page


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

rcq925 said:


> That sounds like a great idea and I bet the people over on the DIS design board (the ones who help design the make a wish trip shirts) could help.  I know there is a link to their DIS group on here somewhere!!



Thank you. I am trying to stay away from there right now due to the Big Give. I don't want to spoil anything Or is there a way to go over there without "peaking"? lol


----------



## motherof4greatkids

We have  35 days to go we are so excited we have his MAW party on the 17th of may he cant wait .


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank you. I am trying to stay away from there right now due to the Big Give. I don't want to spoil anything Or is there a way to go over there without "peaking"? lol



They won't be over on the DISign board.  They have their own website that is not connected with the DIS.   There is one thread that is labeled "DISBOUTIQUERS" and you would want to stay away from that to be sure...but you can use the DISign board.  

You might want to make sure the person at The Big Give knows what you are thinking of and some of those ladies may be able to work on it. 




motherof4greatkids said:


> We have  35 days to go we are so excited we have his MAW party on the 17th of may he cant wait .



awesome!  That is not much time!  You guys will have a blast.  

You are staying at GKTW, right?


----------



## rcq925

Our Make A Wish person e-mailed and gave us a few choices for our flights. Luckily they are non-stop, just a little over 2 hours.

We chose to leave for Orlando at 7am and arrive at 9:12am. More time at GKTW! We will depart Orlando around 4:10pm coming back and arrive at 6:25pm. So awesome flight times!!!

The airport we are flying out of is 2 hours away from us, so we will be staying the night in Indianapolis at a hotel near the airport, since we will need to be there at 5am!!

We should be getting a limo ride for the 2 hour trip to Indianapolis and we are all so excited already. I can't believe it is 6 months away, but I know it will go fast!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

So I've started thinking about our day at US/IOA. We've never been before and I have no idea what to expect. I've heard the park is wonderful for wish kids but what exactly does that mean? Is front of the line available for all rides or just some? Anyone have any idea if it will be easier to tour the Harry Potter land... I've heard that the express pass that people can buy won't be able to be used on HP rides? 

We're only planning on spending one day there. We'll be there at rope drop but we won't stay late, probably only until 4ish if we can do what we want by then. For those who have been, what do you recommend we do as far as rides and shows are concerned. We won't ahve time to do it all so I need to limit. 

DS2 will enjoy all the rides he is allowed to ride. And Sydney and DS7 will still like the kiddie type rides as well. DH and DS7 love coasters so I need to fit a few in (Expedition Everest and Rock n Roller Coaster are favs at Disney). That said, I don't want to do too many things that Sydney can't do. She's is over 40in so she can do many of the rides at US, but its our first day in Florida  so I'm not sure if its a good idea to put her on the crazy rides...she's looking forward to Barnstormer and Splash most of all. Which rides would be fairly tame for her but more exciting than the little kiddie rides? 

I may post this to the US forum as well but I'd love to hear from those that have actually gone with a wish child.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Our family went last year for my daughter's wish trip. She was 4 at the time and we had a blast. Universal IOA was one of our FAVORITE parks! The little ones loved Suessville and my oldest daughter had a ball on the roller coasters.

We did get front of the line access just like at the Disney parks so that was a great plus!


----------



## Wee Annie

casper_jj11 said:


> So I've started thinking about our day at US/IOA. We've never been before and I have no idea what to expect. I've heard the park is wonderful for wish kids but what exactly does that mean? Is front of the line available for all rides or just some? Anyone have any idea if it will be easier to tour the Harry Potter land... I've heard that the express pass that people can buy won't be able to be used on HP rides?
> 
> We're only planning on spending one day there. We'll be there at rope drop but we won't stay late, probably only until 4ish if we can do what we want by then. For those who have been, what do you recommend we do as far as rides and shows are concerned. We won't ahve time to do it all so I need to limit.
> 
> DS2 will enjoy all the rides he is allowed to ride. And Sydney and DS7 will still like the kiddie type rides as well. DH and DS7 love coasters so I need to fit a few in (Expedition Everest and Rock n Roller Coaster are favs at Disney). That said, I don't want to do too many things that Sydney can't do. She's is over 40in so she can do many of the rides at US, but its our first day in Florida  so I'm not sure if its a good idea to put her on the crazy rides...she's looking forward to Barnstormer and Splash most of all. Which rides would be fairly tame for her but more exciting than the little kiddie rides?
> 
> I may post this to the US forum as well but I'd love to hear from those that have actually gone with a wish child.



Okay.  So not doing a TR, I promised that I would post some reflections from our trip and advice when possible.  And I hate to post anything negative, but I do think it's helpful for those planning trips to hear varied experiences in order to decide what's best for their own family.

There are people who may be horrified by this (Pamela?), but our IOA/US day was the least fun of our entire trip, and were I to do the trip over again, I don't think we would go.  It was probably due to many factors, but we just didn't get that much out of these parks as we did out of the WDW parks.  Elke only liked the rides in Suessland in the IOA section (that being said, she LOVED "One fish two fish" and "The cat in the hat").  She did NOT like ET, and had to be taken from the preshow room of Shrek.  She also took one look at the kiddie rollercoaster (Woodie Woodpecker?) and would not go on it.  My older kids liked Spiderman and Shrek 4D, but Suessland was too "kiddie" for them.  

BUT (and I think the following had a large impact on our enjoyment level), it was our first day in the parks, and Elke was overwhelmed in general, and it was raining off and on all day.  Also, US/IOA WERE wonderful in that they literally "backdoored" us for everything (instead on putting us in the express pass line, they took us to the front via a back door).  So yes, they give VIP treatment to the wish children, but we just didn't get the "feel good" vibe at US/IOA that we got in the days after at the Disney parks.  Even my older kids (10 and 12) preferred Disney.

So take this for what it's worth -- just our own personal experience -- but we're in agreement with Amber (alaskanabbot) in that we really enjoyed our IOA/US day the least.

I do hear that there is an animal show at US that kids are supposed to really enjoy.


----------



## jen-y

I'm back  Finally got my computer fixed  How has everyone been doing?  I am going to finally work on putting pictures on my PTR.
Also, 2 more people are meeting us down there - my grandpa (Nicky's great grandpa) and his "lady friend".  That makes the total to 18 people.  But we will not all be there the same dates.  Its scattered, we will be there the 20-26and most of the other people will be there 16-23, so that allows us some time with them and some time alone.  We are thinking about getting some kinds of t-shirts made that everyone can wear so we are coordinated.  Maybe something that says Nickys wish trip and the dates or something like that.  We are debating on whether or not to go to MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and we have never been to WDW that time of year, but the tickets are sooooo expensive


----------



## maroo

On the US/IOA - I am clueless...never been.  We skipped it on Lauren's wish trip on purpose because they didn't have much that Lauren could do (or wanted to do) and we knew that we would have a hard time finishing the Disney parks.

But...I have read every wish TR out there and I have heard everything from "it was the worst day EVER" and "they were so inconsiderate of us" to "it was the BEST day ever!" and "they have wonderful VIP access!"

As far as the Harry Potter land...I have heard a lot about the land and from what I understand Universal is not as savy when introducing new things.  For example - they sold "packages" to the Harry Potter land for dates starting in late May - but the thing isn't even going to be open until mid-June.  They have now told those that bought the special packages that they would get exclusive access to the Harry Potter land - but this has made the Annual Passholders that have been loyal to Universal for YEARS really mad.  Seems like a pretty huge tactical error if you ask me.  What a mess.

I did hear that they won't be honoring any express passes on the main ride - which is supposed to be a 3-D roller coaster that will be restricted to tall kids and quite possibly will not accomodate larger people - so if you are of average height and enjoy thrill rides, it may be awesome.  But if you have kids that will really want to ride, they may be really upset that they can't.  This is all rumor for now, though, as no details have been officially released.

I think the key with Universal is to go into it knowing it is not Disney.  If you compare it to Disney - you may be disappointed.  It isn't a "feel good" park, if that makes sense.  The music is more upbeat - sorta "rock" based?  The rides are definitely higher in the thrill seeker catergory and some are scary or intense.  

Many families love this and love the special playgrounds, etc.  I think it will help to manage expectations.

As far as line access - the vast majority of wish families have reported that they got great line access - at least the express line and sometimes back-doored front of the line access.  There have been exceptions, though.  If you are not getting the service you expect, ask a Universal Employee to help you.  I am guessing that they are in the process of hiring new people to help with the HP opening - so some employees will be new - and they are not trained like Disney employees - so those going in the near future may find some that really don't recognize the button or Universal GAC like some of the "old" employees might have - if that makes sense.  If this happens to you - try to find another employee to help.  

But all of this is based on my guesses and reading the TR's - and hanging out on the Universal board some in the past few weeks.  I am personally looking forward to the HP land!


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I'm back  Finally got my computer fixed  How has everyone been doing?  I am going to finally work on putting pictures on my PTR.
> Also, 2 more people are meeting us down there - my grandpa (Nicky's great grandpa) and his "lady friend".  That makes the total to 18 people.  But we will not all be there the same dates.  Its scattered, we will be there the 20-26and most of the other people will be there 16-23, so that allows us some time with them and some time alone.  We are thinking about getting some kinds of t-shirts made that everyone can wear so we are coordinated.  Maybe something that says Nickys wish trip and the dates or something like that.  We are debating on whether or not to go to MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and we have never been to WDW that time of year, but the tickets are sooooo expensive



Welcome back!  We miss ya!

I think shirts are a great idea!  Hopefully someone on the DISigns board can help you there!  

MNSSHP - we LOVED this party!  It is expensive...and if you are buying tickets for a lot of people, it may be too much.  But for us...it "added" a Disney day for less than a one day ticket would have cost.  Even though the party starts at 7:00 - you are allowed in the park by 4:00 - so you could spend the morning at GKTW and sleep in and then plan to do your "MK" stuff that night.  The party lasts until midnight, but we were there until almost 1 AM.

They have a really cool parade (one of the best in Disney) and fireworks - and they have cool trick or treating, even for adults (we had BAGS and BAGS of candy) - but the best thing to me was the characters - and you are going at the perfect time because you will have the magic button...so you could actually see all of those characters.  I know they have the 7 drawfs and villains and such.  And the regular Disney characters all dressed up in costumes!  So cute!  

We had the most fun at the Dance Party!  They have a couple of these at the party and the characters are out on the dance floor dancing with the kids.  It was here that we got one of our favorite pictures of the whole trip - Chip/Dale dancing with Lauren.  Her whole familiy got into the fun - it was a blast and something I would pay for again and again if I had to.

We sorta did our costumes at the last minute - and if I were able to do it again, I would plan that out a bit better and make sure we had fun costumes planned!

I loved the party and think it adds value since you would normally have to pay $79 to add a day to your vacation as a wish family - it makes the party seem a bit less expensive.  Then you can use your 3 day park hopper for the other parks and maybe half of an MK day to catch anything you missed.


----------



## pacrosby

Wee Annie said:


> Just to echo this, I thought I should add that on the extended portion of our trip we had several CMs actually really read the GAC pass carefully and check the dates and number of people allowed in,  This tended to happen at the more popular rides.  So if you try to "extend" your "green light" stamp on your own you might be in for a really uncomfortable encounter, where you have to explain why you are using a GKTW pass after it has expired.  As mentioned, my husband and I would not have felt comfortable using it past its expiration date regardless.  But if you don't care about that, know that there are practical reasons why you shouldn't do so.  And the last thing we need is for WDW to think that there are people out there misusing the GKTW GACs.  It might make things difficult for wish families in the future.
> 
> We were more than prepared to make do with a "stoller as wheelchair" GAC and the umprompted reissuance of the "green light" GAC by a Disney employee was a bit of magical pixie dust thrown our way, which we appreciated beyond belief.  Again, I was just totally upfront with the CM, and he decided to do that all on his own.
> 
> Also, as mentioned by others, the other GAC stamps can really help out with your child's medical needs, whether they be stamina concerns, heat, etc.  Don't sell them short.  Disney is very good to people with disabilities.
> 
> One last tip:  since I have two much older children, on the trip we sometimes separated for rides.  I easily dealt with this with a little planning by getting fast passes for the big name rides my older ones wanted to do (like Space Mountain, or Splash Mountain), while retaining the GAC for my younger child to use on nice things like Winnie the Pooh and the Carousel in the meantime.




Just a quick note..........

We extended our trip by a couple of days.  During the final sit-down with the gktw rep I happened to mention our extension to him and said "but of course we can't use our GAC/button anymore".  His response "of course you can!" and he promptly changed our GAC so that the date was extended another two days.  

Just thought I'd throw that out


----------



## pacrosby

casper_jj11 said:


> So I've started thinking about our day at US/IOA. We've never been before and I have no idea what to expect. I've heard the park is wonderful for wish kids but what exactly does that mean? Is front of the line available for all rides or just some? Anyone have any idea if it will be easier to tour the Harry Potter land... I've heard that the express pass that people can buy won't be able to be used on HP rides?
> 
> We're only planning on spending one day there. We'll be there at rope drop but we won't stay late, probably only until 4ish if we can do what we want by then. For those who have been, what do you recommend we do as far as rides and shows are concerned. We won't ahve time to do it all so I need to limit.
> 
> DS2 will enjoy all the rides he is allowed to ride. And Sydney and DS7 will still like the kiddie type rides as well. DH and DS7 love coasters so I need to fit a few in (Expedition Everest and Rock n Roller Coaster are favs at Disney). That said, I don't want to do too many things that Sydney can't do. She's is over 40in so she can do many of the rides at US, but its our first day in Florida  so I'm not sure if its a good idea to put her on the crazy rides...she's looking forward to Barnstormer and Splash most of all. Which rides would be fairly tame for her but more exciting than the little kiddie rides?
> 
> I may post this to the US forum as well but I'd love to hear from those that have actually gone with a wish child.





Well I think I am the resident US/IOA nut around here and am happy to claim the title :  In fact we (that's my whlole family) actually prefer US/IOA to some Disney parks and as far as the others........it'd probably be a tie.  We had such a phoenomenal experience there.  They shuffled us to the "very front" of every line on every attraction without exception.  When we waited in line for px/autographs someone would immediately come grab us and pull us up front.  On more than one occasion people asked us if "we were enjoying ourselves", if "everything was ok", if "there was anything more they could do for us".  I will say, however, that there was never any doubt that we were a Wish family.  We all wore MAW buttons placed prominently for everyone to see and Matty (my Wish child) had both his MAW and his GKTW button  on at all times.  I can't say for sure but I assume that may have helped a bit.  Not all Wish families are so easily identified.

If time was limited must-do attractions for us (and ones that we'd recommend to others) would be SuessLand and Cartoon Lagoon over at IOA and the Simpson's Ride and Shrek over at Universal. There's also a kiddie area that we never got to at Universal that looked like alot of fun for very young children with a Curious George play area, a Fieval play area, a kiddie roller coaster, a Barney show and an animal show.   I'd suggest spending some time over at the US/IOA site which will provide you some real detailed info on each of the attractions.  I've got alot of px on my 'Gingerbread Boy TR' too but we went at Christmas time..............it's alittle different then.

We are planning another trip this coming December and when we suggested that US/IOA might not be in the budget (we're a famiily of six) my kids were devastated   I know many here can't believe anyone could love US/IOA as much as we do but................it's true...................................we really do!          



btw:  I  did kind of a 'summary' on US/IOA a ways back on this Wish Trippers thread when there was alot of talk about whether those parks were worthy of peoples' time..........page 45  post # 668.  It might prove helpful to you if you want to check it out.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Adrismommy said:


> If you go to facebook and search for "reality wish", you will find it.  There are two pages with that name - but are associated with the same thing, but the non-profit organization page (instead of the event page) is the one with her picture and the information on there.  Look through the different photo albums.  The one that says something along the lines of ambassadors for the wish shows all of the different "stars" that have donated.  This has been the most fun distraction for me because we got discouraging news at today's MRI.  It seems there is a bit of residual tumor remaining so we will be watching closely and deciding later about more surgery or chemo.



I am so sorry to hear the news on Adri's MRI. I hope it doesnt grow anymore.



motherof4greatkids said:


> We have  35 days to go we are so excited we have his MAW party on the 17th of may he cant wait .



Wow it's really close! Can't wait to hear about his MAW cool1:



maroo said:


> They won't be over on the DISign board.  They have their own website that is not connected with the DIS.   There is one thread that is labeled "DISBOUTIQUERS" and you would want to stay away from that to be sure...but you can use the DISign board.
> 
> You might want to make sure the person at The Big Give knows what you are thinking of and some of those ladies may be able to work on it.
> 
> Thank you Maroo I think someone was able to help us out.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!  That is not much time!  You guys will have a blast.
> 
> You are staying at GKTW, right?





rcq925 said:


> Our Make A Wish person e-mailed and gave us a few choices for our flights. Luckily they are non-stop, just a little over 2 hours.
> 
> We chose to leave for Orlando at 7am and arrive at 9:12am. More time at GKTW! We will depart Orlando around 4:10pm coming back and arrive at 6:25pm. So awesome flight times!!!
> 
> The airport we are flying out of is 2 hours away from us, so we will be staying the night in Indianapolis at a hotel near the airport, since we will need to be there at 5am!!
> 
> We should be getting a limo ride for the 2 hour trip to Indianapolis and we are all so excited already. I can't believe it is 6 months away, but I know it will go fast!!!



2 hours in a limo!!?? How cool is that!!! I love going to that airport the night before and just watching all of the airplanes come in and take off from our hotel window. 



jen-y said:


> I'm back  Finally got my computer fixed  How has everyone been doing?  I am going to finally work on putting pictures on my PTR.
> Also, 2 more people are meeting us down there - my grandpa (Nicky's great grandpa) and his "lady friend".  That makes the total to 18 people.  But we will not all be there the same dates.  Its scattered, we will be there the 20-26and most of the other people will be there 16-23, so that allows us some time with them and some time alone.  We are thinking about getting some kinds of t-shirts made that everyone can wear so we are coordinated.  Maybe something that says Nickys wish trip and the dates or something like that.  We are debating on whether or not to go to MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and we have never been to WDW that time of year, but the tickets are sooooo expensive



Wow you are having quite the group of people. That is great!


----------



## Wee Annie

pacrosby said:


> Just a quick note..........
> 
> We extended our trip by a couple of days.  During the final sit-down with the gktw rep I happened to mention our extension to him and said "but of course we can't use our GAC/button anymore".  His response "of course you can!" and he promptly changed our GAC so that the date was extended another two days.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out



I think the general point we're all trying to make is don't just go and "extend" your GAC yourself.  Talk to someone, either at GKTW (like Pamela did) or WDW, and there's a good likelihood that something similar will happen to you (since it happened to Pamela and me).  But you don't want to be in the position where a CM asks to look at your GAC and sees that it's outdated, because some DO look. The upfront and honest approach seems to work out well in this regard.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks so much to everyone re: US/IOA! Great advice! Its wonderful to hear there's basically front of the line. It will make it much easier to see what we'd like. Ann, we were planning to do US on our first day so I should probably change that. That said, we've been to disney several times... was this your first trip? I've been thinking of changing it anyway so that the US day breaks things up a bit.  Maroo, I'm so excited about HP attractions. I know DS7 won't miss the big rides there if it doesn't work out but DH is such a huge fan, I know it would just make his trip so I'd like to manage for him to get at least one big ride in that land if its at all possible. 

We may take a chance on getting front of the line for HP rides and try to do them midday so the little ones have had a chance to have a bunch of fun in US beforehand... on the US forum, one person recommended US first and another recommended IOA first... pacrosby, which would you recommend to do first? If I post a list of 'like to dos', would you be able to tell me if its realistic?




Wee Annie said:


> I think the general point we're all trying to make is don't just go and "extend" your GAC yourself.  Talk to someone, either at GKTW (like Pamela did) or WDW, and there's a good likelihood that something similar will happen to you (since it happened to Pamela and me).  But you don't want to be in the position where a CM asks to look at your GAC and sees that it's outdated, because some DO look. The upfront and honest approach seems to work out well in this regard.




I agree 100%. We're extending by several days. We're not staying at GKTW so I think we'll have to pick up our GAC on our own at our first park. I'll mention it then and they may set up our GAC with our departure date instead of the end of our wish trip date.

Joanne


----------



## pacrosby

casper_jj11 said:


> We may take a chance on getting front of the line for HP rides and try to do them midday so the little ones have had a chance to have a bunch of fun in US beforehand... on the US forum, one person recommended US first and another recommended IOA first... pacrosby, which would you recommend to do first? If I post a list of 'like to dos', would you be able to tell me if its realistic?
> 
> Joanne






Hmmmmmm.  Not sure.  I'd think it might depend on which rides/attractions you planned on taking in at each place.  Feel free to post a list and I'd be happy to do my best to offer up an opinion.

As far as getting front of the line access at the HP attractions.........I would think that you would indeed get it being a Wish family.  The way the just swept us away and up back stairs/elevators etc. was amazing.  I'd be surprised if they made HP an exception.  I'm sure the lines there will be outrageous.


----------



## jen-y

Thanks for the info Pacrosby.  We are also extending our trip, but over on the other side of town at the Nickelodeon Hotel and US/IOA.  I was wondering about the GKTW pass and if it expired or if I would still be able to use it.  Of course I would not want to do anything inappropriate, but I will just mention it to GKTW and leave the decision up to them.  Jen-Y


----------



## yinyanggirls

I finally started our Trip Report! We've been home a whole week already.  Just got the intro going today. Hope to have the first trip post up today or tomorrow. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2461385


----------



## crashbb

It's not a Disney wish, but I thought this was a great story.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2011740342_electronboy30m.html


----------



## rcq925

Happy Mother's Day to all of the wonderful mothers here!  I hope everyone has a great mothers day!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

rcq925 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of the wonderful mothers here!  I hope everyone has a great mothers day!!!



Happy Mothers Day to you too! Hope everyone has a wonderful day today


----------



## choochmac

So we got a packet in the mail from Make A Wish with a few things including a page of stickers.  In the letter it says that we should wear these stickers so CM can "be aware" of our visit.  Are these the "buttons" people talk about or something else?  I thought only the wish child gets a button?  The letter clearly states that each family member is welcome to wear them.  Now I am very confused.  Any help?

P.S.  Happy Mother' Day!


----------



## maroo

Those are probably the "Genie" stickers?

We got some of those and I had no idea that they were "official" until a few months ago.  

That isn't the magic button - you will get that at GKTW.  And you will get the GAC at GKTW, too.  

(For those of you guys reading that are not staying through GKTW - your individual wish organization will get you something to identify you. )

But the stickers could be one more thing to put on to get the CM's attention.  I would wear them on your Disney Days in particular - not sure if the Genie is known throughout Sea World and Universal?  That would be good to know!

My philosophy...wear it all!


----------



## yinyanggirls

choochmac said:


> So we got a packet in the mail from Make A Wish with a few things including a page of stickers.  In the letter it says that we should wear these stickers so CM can "be aware" of our visit.  Are these the "buttons" people talk about or something else?  I thought only the wish child gets a button?  The letter clearly states that each family member is welcome to wear them.  Now I am very confused.  Any help?
> 
> P.S.  Happy Mother' Day!



We got the stickers also and when in the parks we specifically asked a couple of different CMs who said they had no idea what they meant. They knew the "button" (the round pin from GKTW with the child's name on it) but not the genie stickers. I'm sure they are official but no one seems to be familiar with them. I'd take them but don't stress if they fall off, the kids eat them, you forget them at the villa etc.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone i wanted to say Late Happy Mother's Day i had a busy day yesterday..  I made some seaworld and universal shirts for the family.. For our wish trip we leave on june 11th we are so excited i cant wait im counting down. This is our first vacation and we can't wait. We have our wish party on monday the 17th of may. My son the wish kid is excited about that. We are in Hamilton Ohio is there any family's close to me.....


----------



## Wee Annie

choochmac said:


> So we got a packet in the mail from Make A Wish with a few things including a page of stickers.  In the letter it says that we should wear these stickers so CM can "be aware" of our visit.  Are these the "buttons" people talk about or something else?  I thought only the wish child gets a button?  The letter clearly states that each family member is welcome to wear them.  Now I am very confused.  Any help?
> 
> P.S.  Happy Mother' Day!




Yep, I agree with Melissa.  The stickers are cute but didn't seem especially significant while in the parks.  We stopped wearing them after the second day.  The GKTW or MAW buttons were much more significant to the CMs.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi we dont have much money so i cant get my kids anything for the trip. I have heard some much about the big give will someone please help me and my family . My wish kid needs to have a specail time and im trying to make our car ride easier for him and the other 3 kids. Please will someone help us will the big give i will do the same for another family. i will give back what is givin i am begging for my kids. I know none knows me on here i am a very good person My name is Tina........ please


----------



## maroo

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi we dont have much money so i cant get my kids anything for the trip. I have heard some much about the big give will someone please help me and my family . My wish kid needs to have a specail time and im trying to make our car ride easier for him and the other 3 kids. Please will someone help us will the big give i will do the same for another family. i will give back what is givin i am begging for my kids. I know none knows me on here i am a very good person My name is Tina........ please



Are you guys staying at Give Kids the World?  

Have you checked the Family Thread to see what ideas they have for car ride activities?  I think there was a link on this thread earlier, too - let me see if I can find it and I will post it here - hopefully that will help!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone i wanted to say Late Happy Mother's Day i had a busy day yesterday..  I made some seaworld and universal shirts for the family.. For our wish trip we leave on june 11th we are so excited i cant wait im counting down. This is our first vacation and we can't wait. We have our wish party on monday the 17th of may. My son the wish kid is excited about that. We are in Hamilton Ohio is there any family's close to me.....



Congratulations on your wish trip!!! If you guys are staying at GKTW you will LOVE it!!  I hope you guys have a great wish party!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi we dont have much money so i cant get my kids anything for the trip. I have heard some much about the big give will someone please help me and my family . My wish kid needs to have a specail time and im trying to make our car ride easier for him and the other 3 kids. Please will someone help us will the big give i will do the same for another family. i will give back what is givin i am begging for my kids. I know none knows me on here i am a very good person My name is Tina........ please



Don't worry about not having much money!  If you are going on a wish trip I am positive that your wish organization will give you guys more than enough to spend!  AND if you are staying at GKTW there is a Walmart right up the street from the Village so you will be able to buy anything you might not have been able to pack or bring with!  

I did see some cool printable stuff in another forum. I am planning on printing that stuff out for the airplane ride for my kids too! I'll see if I can find it and post the link here!


----------



## rcq925

Hayley is only 6 years old and still in a booster seat with a back.  She will not need it on the plane, but will need a seat when riding in the rental car when we arrive.

Do you gate check these at the airport?  Do they charge you as an extra item?  Did you wrap it up in a plastic bag, so it doesn't get all dirty?

Also is she required to use the booster seat in the limo or can she have free access?  It will be a 2 hour limo ride to the airport.  

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

When we went on our wish trip last year, our local MAW office had the car seats in the limo already when we went to the airport. On our way home they had a van service pick us up and there were also car seats in the van too.

They also had the car seats in the van that they rented for us once we got to Florida.

I wonder if your wish office could arrange something like this?

Sorry I wasn't more help!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi we dont have much money so i cant get my kids anything for the trip. I have heard some much about the big give will someone please help me and my family . My wish kid needs to have a specail time and im trying to make our car ride easier for him and the other 3 kids. Please will someone help us will the big give i will do the same for another family. i will give back what is givin i am begging for my kids. I know none knows me on here i am a very good person My name is Tina........ please



Hi Tina,
Here is a link to a good explanation of the Big Give here on the Dis.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31650201&postcount=1657 

I think I gave you a link before maybe, but the Disney for Families thread has many great ideas for making the car ride easier!


----------



## kellyw8863

choochmac said:


> So we got a packet in the mail from Make A Wish with a few things including a page of stickers.  In the letter it says that we should wear these stickers so CM can "be aware" of our visit.  Are these the "buttons" people talk about or something else?  I thought only the wish child gets a button?  The letter clearly states that each family member is welcome to wear them.  Now I am very confused.  Any help?
> 
> P.S.  Happy Mother' Day!


My girls played found them and played with them long before we arrived at GKTW.  I don't remember them even being mentioned at orientation, but I was tired so maybe they were?  At any rate, we didn't use them and had no problems.



rcq925 said:


> Hayley is only 6 years old and still in a booster seat with a back.  She will not need it on the plane, but will need a seat when riding in the rental car when we arrive.
> 
> Do you gate check these at the airport?  Do they charge you as an extra item?  Did you wrap it up in a plastic bag, so it doesn't get all dirty?
> 
> Also is she required to use the booster seat in the limo or can she have free access?  It will be a 2 hour limo ride to the airport.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Our chapter doesn't provide them so we brought our own.  We did use them in the limo (one high back, one regular booster) and then at the airport, we put them in a drawstring laundry bag that we had and checked them like regular luggage.  I'm pretty sure they did count against our allowance (SWA) but kids can't use boosters on planes.  We did consider buying a couple of bases once we got down there and then just leaving them since they're inexpensive, but in the end, they were easy enough to bring with us.


----------



## choochmac

Thanks for all those who responded about the stickers.  I was worried they would fall off and be a pain to replace, but since the don't seem to be important, I won't worry about it.  We http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/smile.gif

We leave a week from tomorrow.  Yeah! http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/yay.gif


----------



## TTomlinson

Yay Choocmac another DIS wish family that will be there around the same time... we will have a quite a crew there this next week or two! My boys and I are doing something special for the other DIS wish families that will be there at the same time as us, if you wanna PM me I will tell you more  We'd love to include you!

Our Wish Granter called today and is coming by tomorrow evening with our tickets and check and Wish Package (have no idea what that includes but I'm excited to find out) and they are giving us luggage to use since we really don't have any! I can't wait to see what all she brings!

We had Tyler's little family birthday party today with a Pooh cake and a few smallish presents (mostly stuff for the trip) and he was so cute about it all. I found him a Steve shirt and he was so excited! He is going to be so adorable on the day he goes to meet Blue at Nick Hotel  He's gonna be the perfect Steve lol I'll post some pics to our PTR as soon as I get them downloaded to the computer.

Only a few more days and then we are on our way!!!


----------



## jen-y

TTomlinson said:


> Yay Choocmac another DIS wish family that will be there around the same time... we will have a quite a crew there this next week or two! My boys and I are doing something special for the other DIS wish families that will be there at the same time as us, if you wanna PM me I will tell you more  We'd love to include you!
> 
> Our Wish Granter called today and is coming by tomorrow evening with our tickets and check and Wish Package (have no idea what that includes but I'm excited to find out) and they are giving us luggage to use since we really don't have any! I can't wait to see what all she brings!
> 
> We had Tyler's little family birthday party today with a Pooh cake and a few smallish presents (mostly stuff for the trip) and he was so cute about it all. I found him a Steve shirt and he was so excited! He is going to be so adorable on the day he goes to meet Blue at Nick Hotel  He's gonna be the perfect Steve lol I'll post some pics to our PTR as soon as I get them downloaded to the computer.
> 
> Only a few more days and then we are on our way!!!


TTomlinson,

How exciting   its almost time for your trip!!   Let us know how the Nick hotel is.  We are also going there, so I am excited to find out how it is.


----------



## jen-y

Finally put some pictures on my PTR

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36604721#post36604721


----------



## TTomlinson

Hey Jen-Y we are not staying at NickHotel although I wish we were for at least one night. I contacted them and they offered a private meet-n-greet with Blue for Tyler and our family for his wish trip, and the character breakfast. When I had called to just make reservations for the character breakfast they wouldn't let me since we weren't staying at the hotel. So, I just emailed them and explained our situation and that "being Steve" and playing with Blue was part of his wish and I didn't want to leave it up to chance meeting at GKTW. They were super nice about setting something up for us and arranged for us to have 30 minutes with just our family and Blue 

I will definitely let you know what I think of it though, it just wont be the full experience of being guests there!


----------



## TTomlinson

I'm getting all my stuff together and organized for our trip and so far I'm feeling pretty on top of everything. I'm sure that feeling will slip as the day gets closer!!! 

Just wanted to offer here that if anyone would like postcards sent to their kiddos from Florida while we are there (in the spirit of the Fairy Godmailers thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440121) PM me with info (name, addy, faves, etc) and I will add them to my list of cards to mail while I'm there. My older boys and I love getting the chance to spread pixie dust and pay it forward. I don't even mind sending some to kids who have already been on their wish trip... Just be sure you PM me soon! We leave in 5 days!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

We've never done Fantasmic before and I'm considering it this trip... likely won't decide til the last minute though. BEcause of that, I don't really want to get the Fantasmic dinner package... I know the lineups are crazy there and without the package, you really need to be there an hour to two hours in advance to get in ... is this any different for wish kids?


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi how is everyone doing? Good i hope i hope everyone is having a good week...


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> We've never done Fantasmic before and I'm considering it this trip... likely won't decide til the last minute though. BEcause of that, I don't really want to get the Fantasmic dinner package... I know the lineups are crazy there and without the package, you really need to be there an hour to two hours in advance to get in ... is this any different for wish kids?



I honestly don't think it really helps much, generally, to be a wish family for Fantasmic. 

There really is not much of a handicapped entrance and no real front of the line that I know of.  

You could try to find a CM that would create some magic there or maybe they would let you save seats (which they normally don't allow, I don't think), but usually someone would have to wait to see it.


If you are going to be headed back to Disney at some point in the future...that is one thing I would probably put off for another trip??  Maybe.  

I know for us...I wish we had used the button more...more wish trip only stuff, like the wish lounges in Epcot, FOTL for characters, big rides, etc...and focused less on the shows that we could see on another trip.

In my head I thought we would be able to do all of Disney in just those few days - and I was dreaming.    Hindsight is 20/20 - and in hindsight we would have done more things that the button expedites.

If you don't think you will be able to go back - then that is a totally different thing - do your must do's and don't listen to me.


----------



## jen-y

I have not been to Fantasmic yet either, and would really like to.  Seems everytime we go, something comes up and it does not work out.  Last year it was rained out.  I hope we can see it this time, but we don't have the patience to wait hours before for a seat.

The one thing we did last trip that I won't do this time is that we made too many dining reservations.  We had the deluxe dining plan, so that is basically all sit down meals.  So I went crazy and reserved all the restaurants I always wanted to go to.  Seems like dining reservations ran the show and dictated where we had to be all the time.  Also, those meals can be a couple hours long a piece, so we spent a lot of time in restaurants (instead of out in the parks).  It just so happened the weather was bad that trip, so it worked out.  But for the wish trip, I only made 4 ADR's


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Hindsight is definitely 20/20. We are blessed to be able to experience a Disney wish for the second time and I could just kick myself! lol. Don't get me wrong, my daughter's wish trip was awesome!!  But there is so much that we just didn't do because we didn't know!!

We never saw any fireworks or the parade.  Never went to the wish lounge.  We would eat breakfast at GKTW, go straight to the parks and by 4:00 we left!!! I'm going to try my best to utilize the wish lounge and if we get tired mid day we are going to go back to GKTW and relax for a bit. Nothing wrong with going back to the parks in the evening!!! I think it would be really cool anyway!

We used the button for FOTL access on the rides...but didn't realize I could have used it for anything else.  We didn't even get any character photos  

So I am hoping that there will be a lot of pixie dust sprinkled on us throughout this trip.  I'd love for my son to really remember this trip...well as much as a three year old can! lol  

The one thing I did do great at was taking pictures!!! I took a ton of them!


----------



## visitingapril09

TTomlinson said:


> I'm getting all my stuff together and organized for our trip and so far I'm feeling pretty on top of everything. I'm sure that feeling will slip as the day gets closer!!!
> 
> Just wanted to offer here that if anyone would like postcards sent to their kiddos from Florida while we are there (in the spirit of the Fairy Godmailers thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2440121) PM me with info (name, addy, faves, etc) and I will add them to my list of cards to mail while I'm there. My older boys and I love getting the chance to spread pixie dust and pay it forward. I don't even mind sending some to kids who have already been on their wish trip... Just be sure you PM me soon! We leave in 5 days!!!



sending you a private message.


----------



## xanphylus

I just saw the coolest thing!!!! A Mickey character that talks is in the works!!!!!!!!!!! I about cried! I want my son to meet this character! It says its at Disneyland right now and being tested they think!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k2xdtU8Wc&NR=1

Check it out! 

I thought that maybe some of you would be interested as I am in this. I wonder if Wish kids going to Disneyland could request this meet and greet? How cool would that be?!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Good morning everyone.  A talking Mickey will be really cool for the little kids.


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Hindsight is definitely 20/20. We are blessed to be able to experience a Disney wish for the second time and I could just kick myself! lol. Don't get me wrong, my daughter's wish trip was awesome!!  But there is so much that we just didn't do because we didn't know!!
> 
> We never saw any fireworks or the parade.  Never went to the wish lounge.  We would eat breakfast at GKTW, go straight to the parks and by 4:00 we left!!! I'm going to try my best to utilize the wish lounge and if we get tired mid day we are going to go back to GKTW and relax for a bit. Nothing wrong with going back to the parks in the evening!!! I think it would be really cool anyway!
> 
> We used the button for FOTL access on the rides...but didn't realize I could have used it for anything else.  We didn't even get any character photos
> 
> So I am hoping that there will be a lot of pixie dust sprinkled on us throughout this trip.  I'd love for my son to really remember this trip...well as much as a three year old can! lol
> 
> The one thing I did do great at was taking pictures!!! I took a ton of them!



You will get a free PhotoPass this time - so you will want to take full advantage of the characters!  

And I agree that it would be awesome to come back during the day and rest or even better use the Wish Lounges.  

You guys are really going to have a blast!!  



xanphylus said:


> I just saw the coolest thing!!!! A Mickey character that talks is in the works!!!!!!!!!!! I about cried! I want my son to meet this character! It says its at Disneyland right now and being tested they think!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k2xdtU8Wc&NR=1
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> I thought that maybe some of you would be interested as I am in this. I wonder if Wish kids going to Disneyland could request this meet and greet? How cool would that be?!





motherof4greatkids said:


> Good morning everyone.  A talking Mickey will be really cool for the little kids.



I loved the Talking Mickey video!!!!


----------



## jen-y

That's awesome about the Mickey Character that talks.  My kids ask why they can't talk, and I always have to come up with an answer


----------



## casper_jj11

We haven't done Fantasmic during any of our trips because of timing so if there's no advantage for wish kids, we're going to wait. DS2 is probably too young for it anyway so the kids would be better off going to bed early.

Great advice about focusing on things the pass can help with like rides and characters. I've been trying to fit in things we've never done before because we focused on other things (like LIberty Belle Boat) but now we're going to keep them for another trip.

For those using photopass, aside from pics with some characters, there are amazing pics you can get at different locations. Both MK and Epcot offer pics with tinkerbell in your hand, AK offers pics with the little lion cub (mind's gone blank on his name ), HS has pics with Stitch coming out of the ground, MK has a pic in Adventureland where you're fighting with Cpt Hook, HS has a pic where you're fighting Darth Vader, Epcot has a pic in front of Mission SPace where the fab five are coming on top of you on a hangglider, not to mention all the great pics that the photopass photographers take in fron to fthe castle, tree of life, hat and Epcot sphere. Oh, and at MK at night, they do this stylistic pic in front of the castle where all the lights around are streaming colours. Just make sure to ask for these types of pics when you have an extra minute... the kids love the tink pics. I can try and post some of the 'fancy' pics that photopass can do later if anyone wants to see them... I think you can also see them at StitchKingdom website.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Free Photopass!!! We are going to be some picture taking people this time around!!

Thanks for all of the cool tips about the special photopass extras!  I know my daughter Selah would love the Tinkerbell pic!  And since Chase LOVES pirates he is going to really love the Captain Hook one!! 

I hope I don't forget about all of this neat stuff!! I should probably write it down!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

So do we just walk up to these cm's and ask them to take our pics? Do they have certain uniforms on? I know the ones with the characters but what about the other photopass pics?

Also I think Kelly posted she had to open the pedialyte bottles. I will need to carry some formula with me but they are in cans. Not much maybe 2 cans but will the airport need to open them? They are not resealable.


----------



## casper_jj11

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> So do we just walk up to these cm's and ask them to take our pics? Do they have certain uniforms on? I know the ones with the characters but what about the other photopass pics?
> 
> Also I think Kelly posted she had to open the pedialyte bottles. I will need to carry some formula with me but they are in cans. Not much maybe 2 cans but will the airport need to open them? They are not resealable.



The photopass people will be easy to see. They all wear Khaki shirts and shorts/ pants with safari type hats. They ahve huge (well, not my little point and shoot) cameras and have a photopass sewn on badge on the left of their shirt. They all dress and look the same. The first time you see them, they'll ask if you have a photopass card. You won't I don't think unless GKTW provides one. They'll give you one for free. First thing, take a picture of the digital code on the back of it in case you lose it! (if so, go to any photoplace in any park and they can find your pics and give you a new card). Also, you can have more than one card so if DH and you separate  have two so each of you can get pics taken. Or if you leave one card at the hotel, no problem, just ask for another one. You can add up to five I think to the same account once you're home.

Oh, other ideas, many rides have pictures that you can add to photopass for free... Test Track and Dinosaur come to mind. If you pay for pics, like at Chef mickey, CRT, Akershus, you can ask to have them added to your photopass account. They'll give you a number and tell you how to do it but you must do it before you return home.


----------



## rcq925

THanks for all the great photopass information.  I knew about some of them, but not most of them!  We will definitely be trying to get some of those cool pictures when we go!!


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Free Photopass!!! We are going to be some picture taking people this time around!!
> 
> Thanks for all of the cool tips about the special photopass extras!  I know my daughter Selah would love the Tinkerbell pic!  And since Chase LOVES pirates he is going to really love the Captain Hook one!!
> 
> I hope I don't forget about all of this neat stuff!! I should probably write it down!!!



Don't worry about forgetting.  

You will get the PhotoPass info at orientation, if you happen to forget.

My biggest hint on PhotoPass is to take MANY pictures.  With families - you will always have someone closing their eyes, etc and the photographers won't "check" the pics before they scan them...so take lots of pics.  If you are really wanting a pic of all of you in front of the castle, then take several at different times during your trip.  

And I usually try to take a picture on the way IN to the park - because it never fails that I am too tired, wet, hot, cold, etc to take a pic on the way out.  And my hair gets messed up.  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> So do we just walk up to these cm's and ask them to take our pics? Do they have certain uniforms on? I know the ones with the characters but what about the other photopass pics?
> 
> Also I think Kelly posted she had to open the pedialyte bottles. I will need to carry some formula with me but they are in cans. Not much maybe 2 cans but will the airport need to open them? They are not resealable.



Looks like your photopass pic questions all got answered...

I would just take an extra can of formula or two.  I got scanned and meds checked BOTH at security and at the gate before I boarded last week.  It may have been because of the Times Square incident the night before...but they do occasionally check the liquids twice.  I think that is rare, but it happened to me.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

I had the same questions about the photo pass im so glad that someone answered my questions and worry,s im glad  some other people had questions about the same thing.. Thank you


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone  im just giving a follow up on Keith's wish trip. He choose disney world for his wish trip. We are so so so excited and cant wait we are counting down we have 29 days to go i think im more excited then anyone in the house. There is 7 of us going me  my mom my soon to be hubby and our 4 kids the kids. We are driving down so we leave on june 11th. Thats going to be so much fun with 4 kids. But its going to be so worth it. We have keith going away party on monday the 17th. They are bringing pizza and im making a cake. Keith my wish kid is the sweetest and most loving person he loves everyone. We will be staying at GKTW i have read some amazing things about this place and we cant wait to see it for oursevles. I feel like everyone on this site is family i just i hope can be apart of this wonderful family..


----------



## xanphylus

Ok, I have a mission for all you about to go on your WISH trips! 

This may also be answered by anyone who has recently been to Disney in general too... I just thought that line might get everyone's attention.  Anyway, its nothing really major- I just wanted to know if anyone has seen any Chuggington merchandise in the parks yet? 

I have a little chugger here who is addicted to "riding the rails" with his friends Wilson, Koko and Brewster- and can't find anything anywhere! I am making him his own t-shirt to where to the train museum for toddler day tomorrow, but I would love to know if the official gear has hit the parks, or even the stores yet. I haven't seen any- has anyone else?


----------



## wishin' on a star

xanphylus said:


> Ok, I have a mission for all you about to go on your WISH trips!
> 
> This may also be answered by anyone who has recently been to Disney in general too... I just thought that line might get everyone's attention.  Anyway, its nothing really major- I just wanted to know if anyone has seen any Chuggington merchandise in the parks yet?
> 
> I have a little chugger here who is addicted to "riding the rails" with his friends Wilson, Koko and Brewster- and can't find anything anywhere! I am making him his own t-shirt to where to the train museum for toddler day tomorrow, but I would love to know if the official gear has hit the parks, or even the stores yet. I haven't seen any- has anyone else?



I'll definitely keep my  eyes peeled for you, Jenn!


----------



## xanphylus

wishin' on a star said:


> I'll definitely keep my  eyes peeled for you, Jenn!



Thanks a bunch!! I so have to get him some Chuggington for Christmas. I am in the beginning stages of planning my trip and all the kids presents- yes, I am that person that has most, if not all, their Christmas shopping done by October at the latest! And of course, I have to be obsessive about my trip planning- duh!


----------



## yinyanggirls

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone  im just giving a follow up on Keith's wish trip. He choose disney world for his wish trip. We are so so so excited and cant wait we are counting down we have 29 days to go i think im more excited then anyone in the house. There is 7 of us going me  my mom my soon to be hubby and our 4 kids the kids. We are driving down so we leave on june 11th. Thats going to be so much fun with 4 kids. But its going to be so worth it. We have keith going away party on monday the 17th. They are bringing pizza and im making a cake. Keith my wish kid is the sweetest and most loving person he loves everyone. We will be staying at GKTW i have read some amazing things about this place and we cant wait to see it for oursevles. I feel like everyone on this site is family i just i hope can be apart of this wonderful family..



Sounds like it will be a fun party! At least there will be 3 adults with the 4 kids. You guys will have a blast!


----------



## kellyw8863

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> So do we just walk up to these cm's and ask them to take our pics? Do they have certain uniforms on? I know the ones with the characters but what about the other photopass pics?
> 
> Also I think Kelly posted she had to open the pedialyte bottles. I will need to carry some formula with me but they are in cans. Not much maybe 2 cans but will the airport need to open them? They are not resealable.


The Photo Pass people we saw were easy to identify.  They had on khaki pants and white shirts that said Photo Pass on them.  And, I think some wore vests?  

We received all the info at orientation, including the card.

As for the liquids, we also had cans of forumla and we didn't have to open those, only things with screw tops.



motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone  im just giving a follow up on Keith's wish trip. He choose disney world for his wish trip. We are so so so excited and cant wait we are counting down we have 29 days to go i think im more excited then anyone in the house. There is 7 of us going me  my mom my soon to be hubby and our 4 kids the kids. We are driving down so we leave on june 11th. Thats going to be so much fun with 4 kids. But its going to be so worth it. We have keith going away party on monday the 17th. They are bringing pizza and im making a cake. Keith my wish kid is the sweetest and most loving person he loves everyone. We will be staying at GKTW i have read some amazing things about this place and we cant wait to see it for oursevles. I feel like everyone on this site is family i just i hope can be apart of this wonderful family..


That's great!  You're getting close!



xanphylus said:


> Thanks a bunch!! I so have to get him some Chuggington for Christmas. I am in the beginning stages of planning my trip and all the kids presents- yes, I am that person that has most, if not all, their Christmas shopping done by October at the latest! And of course, I have to be obsessive about my trip planning- duh!


I'm embarrassed to say that I don't know who Chuggington is.  Who or what is it?

So I have something kind of neat in the works here.  For those of you who don't know, I teach high school at a rural school in Massachusetts.  We don't get evaluated every year - instead, we operate on "cycles," where one year we're observed and evaluated and the next we have to complete a project.  Well, my project for this upcoming year will be to institute an extended service break program for seniors.  And guess where they will be completing their community service?!  GKTW!!!!!  I received confirmation yesterday that our dates are open (now we're pencilled in), so I'm working on crunching some numbers and drafting a proposal to bring to the administration.  But, I just had to share because I'm soooooooo excited to be able to go and give back.


----------



## maroo

kellyw8863 said:


> As for the liquids, we also had cans of forumla and we didn't have to open those, only things with screw tops.



That makes sense!  Great info!  That would be a couple less cans to carry around!  



kellyw8863 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I don't know who Chuggington is.  Who or what is it?




I thought I was the only one...



kellyw8863 said:


> So I have something kind of neat in the works here.  For those of you who don't know, I teach high school at a rural school in Massachusetts.  We don't get evaluated every year - instead, we operate on "cycles," where one year we're observed and evaluated and the next we have to complete a project.  Well, my project for this upcoming year will be to institute an extended service break program for seniors.  And guess where they will be completing their community service?!  GKTW!!!!!  I received confirmation yesterday that our dates are open (now we're pencilled in), so I'm working on crunching some numbers and drafting a proposal to bring to the administration.  But, I just had to share because I'm soooooooo excited to be able to go and give back.



This is SOOOOOO awesome!  What a great opportunity!  Will you do a mini trip report?  (even pre-trip report)?  That would so fun to follow!


----------



## blessedmom4

_"I'm embarrassed to say that I don't know who Chuggington is. Who or what is it?

So I have something kind of neat in the works here. For those of you who don't know, I teach high school at a rural school in Massachusetts. We don't get evaluated every year - instead, we operate on "cycles," where one year we're observed and evaluated and the next we have to complete a project. Well, my project for this upcoming year will be to institute an extended service break program for seniors. And guess where they will be completing their community service?! GKTW!!!!! I received confirmation yesterday that our dates are open (now we're pencilled in), so I'm working on crunching some numbers and drafting a proposal to bring to the administration. But, I just had to share because I'm soooooooo excited to be able to go and give back"_


*I had no idea myself! Per my DD: Chuggington is a computer generated TV show about three locomotives in training…she said it is The  Thomas the Tank Engine of a new generation, lol. There are other characters, like the Train Signal who helps guide the trains…She didn’t know his name…I am certain a Mom with young boys will answer this better than me, lol

How cool about the HS Community Service Project! They will certainly learn a lot and be a huge blessing to GKTW! And you will be an AWESOME Mentor!*


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wow, Kelly, that was a great idea! I hope the proposal is approved. What are the tentative dates you guys are trying for?


----------



## xanphylus

Kelly- that's a really cool plan you have going there! I wish I were in your senior class! I wanna go and volunteer with you guys. A great cause and you get credit for it! 

And yes, Chuggington is the newest train show. It is of course Disney! And it has three main trains- Koko, Wilson and Brewster. They have training time, where they have to earn medals by doing certain training obstacles and deliveries and stuff. Its really cute and Davy LOVES it. I haven't been able to find anything in stores yet. Not even at the train museum thing here!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Good Morning everyone how is everyone doing ive read alot of pre trip reports and trip reports i cant wait for our trip . I cant wait to post pictures of our trip


----------



## motherof4greatkids

WooHoo we got our envolpe from GKTW  today now we are getting really excited. Now i know its getting closer 4 weeks away..


----------



## livndisney

motherof4greatkids said:


> WooHoo we got our envolpe from GKTW  today now we are getting really excited. Now i know its getting closer 4 weeks away..



How exciting!!!!  I hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## blessedmom4

motherof4greatkids said:


> WooHoo we got our envolpe from GKTW  today now we are getting really excited. Now i know its getting closer 4 weeks away..



That is wonderful and exciting. I hope you will decide to do a TR when you get back!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

We will do a TR when we get back we cant wait we really need this trip so we cant forget about all of our son,s doctors and all the surgerys. We just found out a few months ago that my son is blind in one eye and they say he could go blind in his other eye im praying he doesnt go blind in both eyes


----------



## TTomlinson

Just stoppin in for a quick last minute hello before we go! I've been running like crazy and haven't had time to even touch the computer today... Our limo is supposed to arrive at 7:30 in the morning and I still have laundry and packing and autograph books to finish up 

Thanks so much for everyone's help here! You guys have made planning for this trip so much easier!

Can't wait to post our TR once we get home so be watching for it!!

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## rcq925

TTomlinson said:


> Just stoppin in for a quick last minute hello before we go! I've been running like crazy and haven't had time to even touch the computer today... Our limo is supposed to arrive at 7:30 in the morning and I still have laundry and packing and autograph books to finish up
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's help here! You guys have made planning for this trip so much easier!
> 
> Can't wait to post our TR once we get home so be watching for it!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami



You must be SOOO EXCITED!!!  Have a safe and wonderful trip!!  Can't wait to read your trip report and see pics when you return!!


----------



## rcq925

motherof4greatkids said:


> WooHoo we got our envolpe from GKTW  today now we are getting really excited. Now i know its getting closer 4 weeks away..



How exciting!  I hope you guys have a wonderful time!  You definitley deserve time away from the doctors and the surgeries!  Can't wait to read ypur trip report when you get back!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

TTomlinson said:


> Just stoppin in for a quick last minute hello before we go! I've been running like crazy and haven't had time to even touch the computer today... Our limo is supposed to arrive at 7:30 in the morning and I still have laundry and packing and autograph books to finish up
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's help here! You guys have made planning for this trip so much easier!
> 
> Can't wait to post our TR once we get home so be watching for it!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Tami



Have a WONDERFUL Trip!!! I will be watching for the TR when you get home and have the time to post! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I didn't get to say goodbye Tami, but I hope to at least run into you at GKTW this week!

We are on our way tomorrow morning.  We get picked up at 6:45, so it will be an early start!  I am about 75% done with the packing process, and at least the laundry is all done now!  I can't believe the time is here, and we are leaving already!!!  I will see you guys in a week!!


----------



## rcq925

wishin' on a star said:


> I didn't get to say goodbye Tami, but I hope to at least run into you at GKTW this week!
> 
> We are on our way tomorrow morning.  We get picked up at 6:45, so it will be an early start!  I am about 75% done with the packing process, and at least the laundry is all done now!  I can't believe the time is here, and we are leaving already!!!  I will see you guys in a week!!



Have a great time!  You must be super excited!  I hope you can get some sleep tonight!  Have a safe and wonderful trip!  I am looking forward to reading your TR and see your pics when you get back!


----------



## casper_jj11

I'm swamped at work and can't check in much these days but wanted to update you all on what's happeningt with Sydney. Thanks to an amazing person on this forum, I was given the phone number of a specialist in neuroblastoma in the US. I called and the oncologist actually answered the phone herself! She took the time to speak with me for 45minutes and by the end of the day, Sydney was booked to meet her, have her filed reviewed, get her catecholamines checked by their lab and have a ct done to ensure the tumor hasn't returned. We head to Chicago on June 1st! 

On a somewhat unrelated note, Sydney was tested for peanut allergy yesterday and tested positive. Life is never calm in our world. LOL


----------



## rcq925

Great news on the specialist!!  Wow, actually answered the phone herself and spoke to you for 45 minutes!  Sounds like a great doctor!  Good luck with the appointment on the 1st.  It is so awesome that you learned of the doctor from someone else on here!!

Sorry about the peanut allergy!  That stinks!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi how is everyone. Im so happy for the family's that left for there wish trips.. I hope everyone has a blast and relax away form all the crazy everyday stuff we all go threw..


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> I'm swamped at work and can't check in much these days but wanted to update you all on what's happeningt with Sydney. Thanks to an amazing person on this forum, I was given the phone number of a specialist in neuroblastoma in the US. I called and the oncologist actually answered the phone herself! She took the time to speak with me for 45minutes and by the end of the day, Sydney was booked to meet her, have her filed reviewed, get her catecholamines checked by their lab and have a ct done to ensure the tumor hasn't returned. We head to Chicago on June 1st!
> 
> On a somewhat unrelated note, Sydney was tested for peanut allergy yesterday and tested positive. Life is never calm in our world. LOL



I am so thankful that someone on the DIS was able to help you with this!!

I am so glad to hear this!  I hope your visit to the US is very productive!

And  on the peanut allergy - but at least you know!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

We are so exited we have 3 weeks and 3 days til our trip im more excited then the kids right now they keeping telling me to calm down it will be here thats my kids telling me this


----------



## xanphylus

motherof4greatkids said:


> We are so exited we have 3 weeks and 3 days til our trip im more excited then the kids right now they keeping telling me to calm down it will be here thats my kids telling me this



My DD tells me the same thing!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

xanphylus said:


> My DD tells me the same thing!



Kids are so funny you never know what they are going to say next


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I know exactly how you feel!  We have a little over a month to go and I am counting down! The weather here has been so flip floppy. Warm one day, hot the next followed by cold, rainy and dreery!! I can't wait to get away.

It's been rough for me because I am trying to keep this a secret from my oldest daughter!!! I know she is going to be sooo psyched when she finds out!! The funniest thing is that my two youngest haven't said one word to her about the trip!!!  what great little secret keepers they are!!


----------



## jen-y

I created a ticker (or so I thought), but I can't get it to display. 
help.


----------



## jen-y

I created a ticker (or so I thought), but I can't get it to dispaly 
help


----------



## Adrismommy

I have a question about Wish Parties for those who've had them... who comes to those?  Did you invite family?  I'm sure they are all different.  I know we're having one because the lady who is doing the fundraising event for Adri's wish has told me she can't wait to meet us at the party.  She's also said that anyone who gave would be invited to come meet her.. but I haven't actually talked with anyone from MAW about this yet.  I'm just wondering if this is something we "invite" people to come to.  Any insight?  I ask is because my parents are divorced and we just have some weird family situations and I hate hate hate birthday parties because everyone has to come and it is really awkward for me (there's no drama, just very uncomfortable).  I need to start preparing myself mentally if it's something that grandparents typically go to.  

On a different note, isn't tomorrow or Friday the day GKTW is supposed to be The Today Show?


----------



## motherof4greatkids

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!  We have a little over a month to go and I am counting down! The weather here has been so flip floppy. Warm one day, hot the next followed by cold, rainy and dreery!! I can't wait to get away.
> 
> It's been rough for me because I am trying to keep this a secret from my oldest daughter!!! I know she is going to be sooo psyched when she finds out!! The funniest thing is that my two youngest haven't said one word to her about the trip!!!  what great little secret keepers they are!!



Thats what the weather is here where i live in hamilton ohio. The weather doesnt know what it wants to do...

And i remember when i had that long you even get more excited when you get closer to the teens    Im already packed my kids think im crazy


----------



## jen-y

I'm curious about the wish party thing too.  All our friends/family live out of state, so we would not really have anyone to invite (except a few neighbors).  That just makes me sad and reminds me that I hate living out here by ourselves


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Adrismommy said:


> I have a question about Wish Parties for those who've had them... who comes to those?  Did you invite family?  I'm sure they are all different.  I know we're having one because the lady who is doing the fundraising event for Adri's wish has told me she can't wait to meet us at the party.  She's also said that anyone who gave would be invited to come meet her.. but I haven't actually talked with anyone from MAW about this yet.  I'm just wondering if this is something we "invite" people to come to.  Any insight?  I ask is because my parents are divorced and we just have some weird family situations and I hate hate hate birthday parties because everyone has to come and it is really awkward for me (there's no drama, just very uncomfortable).  I need to start preparing myself mentally if it's something that grandparents typically go to.
> 
> On a different note, isn't tomorrow or Friday the day GKTW is supposed to be The Today Show?




I think every MAW is different we had our sons party on monday and it was at our house. His wish granters came and brought pizza and all the stuff we needed for the trip and i bought a cake. The only people she said to have at the party was everyone who was going on the trip with my son.. But ive read other trip reports where there partys were at different places and they invited friends and family.. So im not sure how they do it where you live im in Ohio i would ask the wish granters,...


----------



## motherof4greatkids

jen-y said:


> I created a ticker (or so I thought), but I can't get it to display.
> help.



I tried the ticker thing also and it didnt work either...


----------



## cajunfan

Who are you using to make your tickers? I know at one time, the DIS banned one ticker company because of security concerns (I can't remember the name, but it was probably the most popular one at the time.)

My understanding about the Wish Parties is it all depends on the Wish Chapter...some have been huge productions and some have been non-existant...check with your Wish contact and ask them directly.

How is the reality star fundraiser going for Adri? (and I really have not forgot your request of me...just have not had a lot of computer time at home where all my files are...)

Lynn


----------



## maroo

Lynn is right on the money...

I feel like a broken record when I say my classic line..."Depends on the chapter.".... blah, blah, blah.  That doesn't help much, does it?  

It really totally depends.

Here is what I have seen, though, on these boards:

* Very small "parties" - like the one we had for Lauren.  We didn't know till the day of and they brought cake, balloons and some gifts for Lauren.  The only people that were there were their family (and me, because I was helping her that night).  Lauren did her homework because she was stressed about her exams.    And William cried because he didn't get any gifts.   

I say that last thing to really warn parents that have siblings...if I had known that was going to happen, we would have had gifts for William.    It isn't his trip, but he deals with enough crap all day not to have to watch her open gifts, too...GKTW does a GREAT job with this, providing siblings with very similar gifts during the whole trip so it isn't an issue on the trip itself.  

* Medium size parties - where the family and close friends are invited to a restaurant or similar venue and given a cake, balloons and such.

* BIG parties!  Where lots of people are invited and even local people from the community may come. 

And HUGE parties.  These are usually for something specific for the child and have to do with the wish.  I saw one of these on the TV this week for a child that had wished for a store - he wanted his own business - and they granted it and had a huge party complete with media coverage!




Adrismommy said:


> I have a question about Wish Parties for those who've had them... who comes to those?  Did you invite family?  I'm sure they are all different.  I know we're having one because the lady who is doing the fundraising event for Adri's wish has told me she can't wait to meet us at the party.  She's also said that anyone who gave would be invited to come meet her.. but I haven't actually talked with anyone from MAW about this yet.  I'm just wondering if this is something we "invite" people to come to.  Any insight?  I ask is because my parents are divorced and we just have some weird family situations and I hate hate hate birthday parties because everyone has to come and it is really awkward for me (there's no drama, just very uncomfortable).  I need to start preparing myself mentally if it's something that grandparents typically go to.
> 
> On a different note, isn't tomorrow or Friday the day GKTW is supposed to be The Today Show?



In your case...I would think it will be quite a party...Because aren't they trying to invite the reality TV folks?  I would ask in your case...because it may be different for you since you did the Reality Wish stuff??

But...I would think you would normally invite anyone that would be invited to a birthday party. But you could also just make this an immediate family thing and not invite a bunch of people.

I hate that there is so much tension at your family events - that really stinks.  

But this one would be totally up to you guys.  If there is someone you want to skip for this one, I would skip it.  But in your case, I don't think the party will remain a secret...if that makes sense?  And could involve media??  But I am totally guessing.




jen-y said:


> I'm curious about the wish party thing too.  All our friends/family live out of state, so we would not really have anyone to invite (except a few neighbors).  That just makes me sad and reminds me that I hate living out here by ourselves





We just had family at Lauren's.  I really think the party is basically what you make it, I guess?  Living away from family stinks, too!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi how is everyone today?


----------



## motherof4greatkids

I think i got my signature figured out..


----------



## Wee Annie

maroo said:


> Lynn is right on the money...
> 
> I feel like a broken record when I say my classic line..."Depends on the chapter.".... blah, blah, blah.  That doesn't help much, does it?
> 
> It really totally depends.
> 
> Here is what I have seen, though, on these boards:
> 
> * Very small "parties" - like the one we had for Lauren.  We didn't know till the day of and they brought cake, balloons and some gifts for Lauren.  The only people that were there were their family (and me, because I was helping her that night).  Lauren did her homework because she was stressed about her exams.    And William cried because he didn't get any gifts.
> 
> I say that last thing to really warn parents that have siblings...if I had known that was going to happen, we would have had gifts for William.    It isn't his trip, but he deals with enough crap all day not to have to watch her open gifts, too...GKTW does a GREAT job with this, providing siblings with very similar gifts during the whole trip so it isn't an issue on the trip itself.
> 
> * Medium size parties - where the family and close friends are invited to a restaurant or similar venue and given a cake, balloons and such.
> 
> * BIG parties!  Where lots of people are invited and even local people from the community may come.
> 
> And HUGE parties.  These are usually for something specific for the child and have to do with the wish.  I saw one of these on the TV this week for a child that had wished for a store - he wanted his own business - and they granted it and had a huge party complete with media coverage!



Maroo, it's been mentioned before, but people should always keep in mind that in many cases there is no party at all.  We had someone drop off our packet during the week before we left and ask if we had any questions.  And when I say "drop off," I mean "drop off" -- 15 minutes, probably, and only because I blathered on a bit.  So it really does vary, but don't feel badly if you live in an area where they don't do anything at all.  Our MAW chapter (northern NJ) seems very low key -- just get the job done simply.  I think it may be because we live in a truly densely populated area with lots of wish kids -- they just don't have the resources to make a big deal out of each one.  But at the same time, they were wonderfully nice, and we really appreciated everything they did for us.  We could have cared less if Elke didn't get "a party"  (in fact, it would have been one more thing to try to schedule in a difficult family schedule).  So I think it's great when wish chapters do this, but future families really need to keep in mind that there are a number of them out there that don't do any party at all.

Maroo's right -- each wish chapter and their resources are so different, and I just appreciated the fact that we had this opportunity at all.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hello everyone im counting down cant wait til our trip im so excited


----------



## Adrismommy

It's good to hear what you guys have to say.  We are in SC.  Until this Reality Wish stuff started, I wasn't expecting a party... I just thought one of the wish granters would be dropping off our stuff.  I'm good if it's small, big, or huge .  Medium is not good for me.  If it's small then it's just us.  If it's big then that means there are enough people there that it's not just us & the blended family - there are enough other people there so no one feels uncomfortable.  But if it's just our family, our in-laws, and my parents w/their spouses (both have been married less than 5 years), then it's just plain awkward. 

I honestly don't know what to expect.  The casting director has been in touch with me a couple of times about various things and she is the one that has mentioned it.  I guess it could have the potential to be really big if any reality people actually come, but most of these people are out of state so I really don't have any expectations as far as that goes.  But who knows.  Someone asked about how that was going - there was a lot of action at first but it has died off some.  I guess they've raised right around 4K and she doesn't want to stop until she hits 5K.  I know there are a couple of other people that she's waiting to give and to give a big push but they were in the finale of Survivor and weren't able to do anything until after that.  She said she would be in LA this week and planned to get some autographs and use that for fundraising too.


----------



## yinyanggirls

We didn't have a party either, and even after I invited the wish granters to join us for pizza the night they were coming, they declined. So it was pretty simple for us too, which was fine. We also live fairly isolated, mile wise, from family and how do you choose which casual friends to invite? So it was stress free for us. 

What about mentioning that you heard about a party and wanted to know if it would be okay to just have your small family attend whatever they are planning? I'm sure they wouldn't mind and then they would know from the outset that that's what you have in mind.


----------



## jen-y

I agree with Melissa.  If its going to be that stressful for you, then let the wish granters know your situation in advance.




<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0p11as9f9qer48ev.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## jen-y

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0p11as9f9qer48ev.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## jen-y

why when I copies and pasted my ticker, it just showed the code instead of the actual ticker


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I'm not too sure about our chapter either. But I don't think they do big wish parties. 

Last year the wish granters came out about a week or two before we left and brought cupcakes/cookies, balloons and a really cute pincess bag on wheels for her.  I was very happy with that. We were just so excited to be going to Disney  And my youngest two love balloons!!! So if our wish granters do something similar I'm going to try and pick up a few things in advance. Just so that no one feels left out. I'm pretty sure I had to deal with a tantrum or two from my non wish kid!


----------



## VroomVroomLightning

jen-y said:


> why when I copies and pasted my ticker, it just showed the code instead of the actual ticker



In order for it to show up you have to go into your control panel and then put it in to your signature. Hope this helps!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

i put my ticker in my signutare and it still didnt work same twith a picture i put on it


----------



## jen-y

Ok.  On my customize page, down at the bottom for "signature permissions" it says
Can Upload Images for Signature - No
Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature - No


I think thats why I can't get my ticker to show.

Who puts these permissions in??? 


Anywho, 4 months from today till Nicky's Wish Trip ( 9/20/10 )


----------



## maroo

I don't think the DIS recognizes the file type you are trying to post. 

Does it have an HTML link?  That would start with url and http?

Here is the way mine looks in it's code form...

[ url ='http: //www. mickeypath.com/']





[/url]

Of course the picture shows up here....

...but I think you need the one that starts with [url='http:// .....


----------



## rcq925

So we are going to do one or the other for breakfast with the Princesses.  Hayley's wish was to sleep in the castle (which we cannot do) so we thought the next best thing would be to eat at the castle.

We have never been to Akerhaus in Epcot, but I have heard really good things about it and it is a lot cheaper.  We did eat lunch at the Castle in 2008 when Grandma was paying for the trip and did enjoy it.  I especially love the pictures with Cinderella that they give you.  Does anyone know if they give similar pictures at Akerhaus?

Make A Wish will pay for this, but because the castle meals require payment upfront, we will have to pay for it now on a credit card and then they will reimburse us in our expense check.

So what to you guys think?  Which one would you do?

I appreciate any and all replies!  Thanks!  I want to make an ADR for one of them soon!


----------



## maroo

Photo's are taken at both! 

Here is the menu for the Akershus (spelling?) - 

http://allears.net/menu/menu_nor.htm

Personally...I have not eaten at Akershus - but I have heard that they have better food and a great atmosphere. 

Of course, it isn't the castle...so if her heart is set on eating in the castle, then I would go with that.  She probably won't care about the food anyway and it is free.  

But...if you are going for a different experience and she wants to try a new place, then I say go for the Akershus. 

You might want to get some opinions on the Restaurants thread, too...I am sure the DIS would have LOTS to say about the subject.   But the bottom line is...what would she want to do more?

Either way...get an ADR ASAP - they will go really fast.


----------



## xanphylus

I  Akershus!! I may be partial though- we have never eaten at the castle.  The food was great! 
We went to dinner there and I had the yummy salmon, my mom had the braised lamb and hubby had the specialty of the house that I can neither spell nor pronounce, but its kinda like meatloaf patties. It was yummy!  They also have am all you can eat salad type bar thing with traditional and American dishes to start with. The kids menu is the reg kids stuff everywhere, but the princesses are what make it special. 
We went for DS1's first birthday and we all enjoyed it. The pictures come with it- ours was with Belle. Then we saw Cinderella, Snow White, Aurora, and Ariel. My DD9 said it was the best part of our trip! DS even got a birthday card signed by all the princesses there that night. 

If you want pics, go to my TR- the link is in my signature!


----------



## jen-y

We saw more princesses at Akerhaus.  I don't know if its the same all the time, but when we 1st got there, Aurora was sitting on a throne, and we got our picture w/her, and then several more princesses came to our table for pictures and to sign autographs.  As opposed to CRT, where we did get our picture w/Cinderella & her autograph, but nobody came to our table and I was not impressed w/ the food (for dinner) considering the price.


----------



## xanphylus

jen-y said:


> We saw more princesses at Akerhaus.  I don't know if its the same all the time, but when we 1st got there, Aurora was sitting on a throne, and we got our picture w/her, and then several more princesses came to our table for pictures and to sign autographs.  As opposed to CRT, where we did get our picture w/Cinderella & her autograph, but nobody came to our table and I was not impressed w/ the food (for dinner) considering the price.



They just recently changed the CRT experience. The princesses now come to your table and not the Fairy Godmother and mice thing they used to do. I have read quite a bit about this change. So, now they are kinda the same=- but different at the same time- esp price!


----------



## jen-y

xanphylus said:


> They just recently changed the CRT experience. The princesses now come to your table and not the Fairy Godmother and mice thing they used to do. I have read quite a bit about this change. So, now they are kinda the same=- but different at the same time- esp price!


Thats cool about the change.  We have reservations there during the wish trip, so I am excited to see how it is now.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello and give an update. We have our flights confirmed and fly out early in the morning of arrival and fly back home on a late flight. And best of all NO LAYOVERS!!!! My nerves are so thankful for that The limo will pick us up at 5am on July 10th and at the airport at 10pm on the 16th. I am working on a surprise for the kids and I will post more as soon as it is all confirmed. Now knowing our flights will help with that.

I feel like our planning is pretty much complete now.


----------



## blessedmom4

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello and give an update. We have our flights confirmed and fly out early in the morning of arrival and fly back home on a late flight. And best of all NO LAYOVERS!!!! My nerves are so thankful for that The limo will pick us up at 5am on July 10th and at the airport at 10pm on the 16th. I am working on a surprise for the kids and I will post more as soon as it is all confirmed. Now knowing our flights will help with that.
> 
> I feel like our planning is pretty much complete now.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is awesome, wonderful news! I KNOW you are excited!!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## visitingapril09

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hello and give an update. We have our flights confirmed and fly out early in the morning of arrival and fly back home on a late flight. And best of all NO LAYOVERS!!!! My nerves are so thankful for that The limo will pick us up at 5am on July 10th and at the airport at 10pm on the 16th. I am working on a surprise for the kids and I will post more as soon as it is all confirmed. Now knowing our flights will help with that.
> 
> I feel like our planning is pretty much complete now.




Hi Tonya! From Alison over on p2p!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

visitingapril09 said:


> Hi Tonya! From Alison over on p2p!



Hi Allison! How are you doing? How is Andrew feeling? I hope he is doing well. Looks like you are all going back to Disney! 

The surprise has been confirmed. I also posted the updated tentative itinerary on my ptr so it's all done. I have a few other things going on before we leave. So I can concentrate on those too but feel like our trip has come together nicely. 

The kids are so excited to see everything coming along. The smiles on Ty's face just make this so much more exciting. The wonderful things that the precious people from the Big Give has been such an uplifting thing for Ty. When he comes home from school or after an apt just the smile that he has is just priceless. His smiles don't come easy. But when he does it just makes me and dh smile deep inside. He is a rather "serious" kind of dude. I was afraid in the beginning that Sierra would not feel "included" in all of this but she feels very special and is just as excited as Ty is. And that means alot to us. 

I just want to say thank you all for all of your help, your generosity and support. You don't know me from anything but yet you have made this one magical journey along with the Make A Wish Foundation and without them we would not have even began on this journey. You have a special place in our hearts.


----------



## jen-y

Has anyone been on the balloon at Downtown Disney?  I wonder how much it is and if its worth it.  If you can see all the parks and stuff, then its gotta be pretty cool


----------



## daughtersrus

I posted awhile back about DD's MAW trip. She chose to go to Hawaii.

In exactly 2 months, we should be sitting on the beach! 

I'm starting to get a little freaked out. I told to MAW earlier this week. They said that we won't get a budget/plan until about 2 weeks prior to the trip. All that they said was that they will cover the hotel, flight and money for food/souvenirs. I really have no idea how much the "budget" is going to be. I know that everything in Hawaii is expensive. I called the hotel (Hyatt Regency on Waikiki Beach) to see if breakfast was included. I didn't think so but you can always hope. Of course it's not but they did say that they have a buffet in the hotel and it's $26 a person. I just can't imagine spending $125 for breakfast. 

Can anyone give me an idea as to how much we should be budgeting of our own money to be spending? We're a family of five.

Thanks!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

It's 1:30am and I just got an adr for CHEF MICKEYS!!  So now I need to decide if I want to keep the Garden Grille.


----------



## motherof4greatkids

hi everyone im counting down we cant wait i think my kids are starting to get excited now that its getting closer


----------



## rcq925

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> It's 1:30am and I just got an adr for CHEF MICKEYS!!  So now I need to decide if I want to keep the Garden Grille.



Woo Hoo!!  I would definitely go the Chef Mickeys!!  We had breakfast there and really enjoyed it.  I have not been to Garden Grille so can't give you and advice there.  But the character interaction at Chef Mickeys was great!

I have just made my last ADR for our November Trip.  I am trying not to go overboard since I do not know how much the expense check will be, but I do know they are paying for breakfast at the castle.   So we are also going to  'Ohana (our favorite) for dinner, T-Rex at Downtown Disney and Sci-Fi Diner at Hollywood studios.

You are getting so close to your trip, you must be so excited


----------



## rcq925

motherof4greatkids said:


> hi everyone im counting down we cant wait i think my kids are starting to get excited now that its getting closer



You must all be gettting so excited 

Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

daughtersrus said:


> I posted awhile back about DD's MAW trip. She chose to go to Hawaii.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea as to how much we should be budgeting of our own money to be spending? We're a family of five.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know how they would calculate the amount for you unless they plan on you eating at the hotel all the time. WDW meals are a little easier to budget for. I can say that we had plenty to get us through a week of regular meals at WDW. We chose to do some character meals and nicer places, so we supplemented with our own. 

I've heard someone say they asked and were told how they figured the budget. I don't think it's unreasonable for you to ask, especially if you really do need to set aside some funds. Just because they don't give people their expense checks until the last minute doesn't mean they can't tell you how they calculate them in advance.


----------



## jen-y

Does BBB require a credit card to make an appointment?
If I don't make an appointment and just take a chance that we can get in when we get there, is it usually booked up?  I am thinking about taking my 8 year old daughter, but I am not sure if I want to commit just yet


----------



## wishin' on a star

I'm pretty sure we did not give a credit card to make the BBB appointment.  We did it last Wednesday, and they were not taking any walk-ins while we were there.  It was pretty busy.  My 8-year old did it, and she opted to wear her own clothes and do the Pop Diva hairstyle.  She had fun doing the makeover, but I would say the average age was 5 in there.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> Does BBB require a credit card to make an appointment?
> If I don't make an appointment and just take a chance that we can get in when we get there, is it usually booked up?  I am thinking about taking my 8 year old daughter, but I am not sure if I want to commit just yet



Yes I had to hold it with my CC and they go ahead and charge $1 on it as they said the cc requires them to do that. Also they told us to bring our own combs and brushes 

Ok now I have another question

If we have an adr at Chef Mickey's at 5:05pm how easy is it going to be to get from Sea World? I'm now worried it will be rush hour and we will need to leave too early to get there?


----------



## jen-y

wishin' on a star said:


> I'm pretty sure we did not give a credit card to make the BBB appointment.  We did it last Wednesday, and they were not taking any walk-ins while we were there.  It was pretty busy.  My 8-year old did it, and she opted to wear her own clothes and do the Pop Diva hairstyle.  She had fun doing the makeover, but I would say the average age was 5 in there.



I was thinking my 8 year old may be getting too old for BBB.  Maybe we should do the pirate makeover instead.


----------



## jen-y

I really need to sit down and make some sort of schedule of where we will be going on each day of the trip.  I have some ADR's to take into consideration, and I want to go to Sea World 1 day too.  From what I have been reading on here, sounds like MAW could schedule something for us that I would not know about till the last minute that could alter our schedule.  So I am not sure if I should make a schedule or not???


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I really need to sit down and make some sort of schedule of where we will be going on each day of the trip.  I have some ADR's to take into consideration, and I want to go to Sea World 1 day too.  From what I have been reading on here, sounds like MAW could schedule something for us that I would not know about till the last minute that could alter our schedule.  So I am not sure if I should make a schedule or not???



The age old question....

I have read a lot of trip reports and taken several trips since we went on our wish trip...and this is what I think.

Some random thoughts...

I think we should plan - but know the whole time that the plans may change and feel ok with that.

Make multiple ADR's.  I know...I will be blasted on the DIS for saying that by someone...but really - this is THE trip.  The only Wish Trip - and I think it is perfectly ok to make ADR's for more than you think you will really be able to do...especially since we don't know the budget till right before.  I definitely think we should cancel any as soon as we know we won't make it... And if there is a real important one to your wish child - make it twice, just in case.  I wish we had done this.

Plan.  Planning helps you learn Disney.  Learn where the crowds go and when - that way you can avoid them .  If you have time - subscribe to Tour Guide Mike or Touringplans.com and get an idea of the crowd levels and good and bad parks.  I have started to really like Tour Guide Mike on that info.  If you understand why you are planning things for certain days, then when you get there and it is pouring down rain or someone gets sick, you will know which park would be best and you can swap things around.  (For example - we like Epcot in the rain because there are so many indoor things we want to do.  The MK could work this way, too - if you are interested in the indoor type rides.)

But for the wish trip - honestly, you will have a BLAST even if you NEVER plan a thing.  GKTW has a LOT for families to do.  Really many families could just go there and be busy and happy for several days.  

And if you are staying on Disney property - they have lots to do there, too!

There is way too much to do to do it all - so we no longer even try.  We pick a few things we really want to do and do those and the rest is icing on the cake.

Maximize "Wish Only" things if you plan to go back for a future trip to Disney.  If you know you are going back in a few years, then try to plan those Wish Trip only things to the max.  If we could do it over, we would have done more characters and rides and fewer shows.  You get more from the "button" that way.  

The magic moments will happen.  It may be a special CM, a parade, a character or dancing on Main Street - but it will happen.  Happens on every trip that has been reported here.  Every. One.  And I have not seen the same magic moment twice yet, either. 

So...random thoughts from Mary are done for the day.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> I was thinking my 8 year old may be getting too old for BBB.  Maybe we should do the pirate makeover instead.



I think 8 is kinda that in between age.  My son did the pirate's league with my DH while we were at BBB...so I only saw him after the fact.  I guess the good thing about BBB is the varied packages.  Carmella still had a ball doing it, and I don't think she realized she was older than the general BBB population , but I did.  She had no issues at all walking around all made up all day, especially with her regular clothes.

Sorry if I was wrong about the credit card for reservation.  DH made that reservation.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> I really need to sit down and make some sort of schedule of where we will be going on each day of the trip.  I have some ADR's to take into consideration, and I want to go to Sea World 1 day too.  From what I have been reading on here, sounds like MAW could schedule something for us that I would not know about till the last minute that could alter our schedule.  So I am not sure if I should make a schedule or not???



MAW scheduled a Sleeping Beauty meet and greet, but we were not given any information about it until we arrived at GKTW.  We knew it was supposed to happen, but that we wouldn't get the information until we got our check in packet.  It was a little annoying, as we did make many ADR's and park plans, and their plan didn't mesh at all with what we had going on.  We actually decided to skip the private meet and greet, since we were going to lunch at the castle, and would meet Aurora there.  Catherine was fine with this plan, so it worked for us.


----------



## rcq925

Just curious if we will still get front of the line access to characters and rides during the MVMCP.  We are planning on going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, but I want to see if we will still get to the front of the lines with our GKTW and MAW buttons.  I know the lines are huge for the characters at these parties.  Does anyone know?


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> The age old question....
> 
> I have read a lot of trip reports and taken several trips since we went on our wish trip...and this is what I think.
> 
> Some random thoughts...
> 
> I think we should plan - but know the whole time that the plans may change and feel ok with that.
> 
> Make multiple ADR's.  I know...I will be blasted on the DIS for saying that by someone...but really - this is THE trip.  The only Wish Trip - and I think it is perfectly ok to make ADR's for more than you think you will really be able to do...especially since we don't know the budget till right before.  I definitely think we should cancel any as soon as we know we won't make it... And if there is a real important one to your wish child - make it twice, just in case.  I wish we had done this.
> 
> Plan.  Planning helps you learn Disney.  Learn where the crowds go and when - that way you can avoid them .  If you have time - subscribe to Tour Guide Mike or Touringplans.com and get an idea of the crowd levels and good and bad parks.  I have started to really like Tour Guide Mike on that info.  If you understand why you are planning things for certain days, then when you get there and it is pouring down rain or someone gets sick, you will know which park would be best and you can swap things around.  (For example - we like Epcot in the rain because there are so many indoor things we want to do.  The MK could work this way, too - if you are interested in the indoor type rides.)
> 
> But for the wish trip - honestly, you will have a BLAST even if you NEVER plan a thing.  GKTW has a LOT for families to do.  Really many families could just go there and be busy and happy for several days.
> 
> And if you are staying on Disney property - they have lots to do there, too!
> 
> There is way too much to do to do it all - so we no longer even try.  We pick a few things we really want to do and do those and the rest is icing on the cake.
> 
> Maximize "Wish Only" things if you plan to go back for a future trip to Disney.  If you know you are going back in a few years, then try to plan those Wish Trip only things to the max.  If we could do it over, we would have done more characters and rides and fewer shows.  You get more from the "button" that way.
> 
> The magic moments will happen.  It may be a special CM, a parade, a character or dancing on Main Street - but it will happen.  Happens on every trip that has been reported here.  Every. One.  And I have not seen the same magic moment twice yet, either.
> 
> So...random thoughts from Mary are done for the day.




Maroo,

Thanks for the tips.  I think I will make a general schedule, but not get too detailed.   We have been fortunate to have gone there several times before, and I am sure we will go back, so I should take advantage of the "button" as much as possible.  So any tips for that would be great.  We are not that into shows, my kids would rather be riding rides.  There are some characters we have not met yet (mainly Aladin, Jasmine, and Genie) The only show I really want to see is Fantasmic.  I think I will make some more ADR's, as I only have 4 right now.  I was thinking about T-Rex, but Nicky gets scared of loud noises, so if the dinosaurs roar loud, that would scare him.

On another note, I have not been to Sea World in probably 10 years.  Is there anything special I should not miss there?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## casper_jj11

Jenny - The best place we've found for meeting Jasmine, Alladin and the Genie is in Epcot. If you look at Steve Soares site, he indicates the time the characters are out. We've always met them when they come out for the first time of the day, so it meant waiting 5min or so at the place they meet n' greet before their arrival. We've always been the first there. Alladin is almost always with Jasmine but its hit or miss if you see Genie... we've only seen him once and it was raining so the meet n greet was in a room in back of Morocco and not out front by the lagoon. We then head to see Belle and Aurora. Its such a great place to get one on one interaction with teh princesses. 

I echo Maroo's commentsa bout TGM. We've used him every trip and we'll use him again on our wish trip just so we can avoid the crowds. Even with the GAC, it'll be nice not to have to push our way around throngs of people.

Sydney is the same with loud noises (thunder in particular) so although I think her brothers would love TRex and Rainforest CAfe, we won't be doing them either.

As for Seaworld, we did it about 2 years ago and I have to say, it wasn't our favourite park. It was nice and the animals were wonderful but we found it incredibly crowded and difficult to manoever. The paths were very tiny for the number of people there and even at 11am, the lineups for food were insane.. we finally ate popcorn for lunch around 1pm. Just nuts! Sydney wants to see dolphins so we'll be going for a 1/2 day this trip to feed the dolphins, visit the nursery, see the dolphin show and feed the sea lions and sting rays. We found there was a lot of waiting for the shows so although the sea lion show is amazing, we'll only be doing the dolphin show this time. If you'd like to see as much as possible, we did only three shows last trip: believe, blue horizons and the sea lion show. They were all wonderful. We also saw the Sesame Street show which was nice. Even if we watned to, I don't think we would have been able to fit in anymore shows. We did the dolphin feeding first and the kids loved it. Early in the morning the dolphins are hungriest so I'd do that first and plan other things around the show schedules. You can see the schedules online about a month before your trip.


----------



## casper_jj11

Yeah! Finally figured out how to add a ticker!


----------



## jen-y

casper_jj11 said:


> Jenny - The best place we've found for meeting Jasmine, Alladin and the Genie is in Epcot. If you look at Steve Soares site, he indicates the time the characters are out. We've always met them when they come out for the first time of the day, so it meant waiting 5min or so at the place they meet n' greet before their arrival. We've always been the first there. Alladin is almost always with Jasmine but its hit or miss if you see Genie... we've only seen him once and it was raining so the meet n greet was in a room in back of Morocco and not out front by the lagoon. We then head to see Belle and Aurora. Its such a great place to get one on one interaction with teh princesses.
> 
> I echo Maroo's commentsa bout TGM. We've used him every trip and we'll use him again on our wish trip just so we can avoid the crowds. Even with the GAC, it'll be nice not to have to push our way around throngs of people.
> 
> Sydney is the same with loud noises (thunder in particular) so although I think her brothers would love TRex and Rainforest CAfe, we won't be doing them either.
> 
> As for Seaworld, we did it about 2 years ago and I have to say, it wasn't our favourite park. It was nice and the animals were wonderful but we found it incredibly crowded and difficult to manoever. The paths were very tiny for the number of people there and even at 11am, the lineups for food were insane.. we finally ate popcorn for lunch around 1pm. Just nuts! Sydney wants to see dolphins so we'll be going for a 1/2 day this trip to feed the dolphins, visit the nursery, see the dolphin show and feed the sea lions and sting rays. We found there was a lot of waiting for the shows so although the sea lion show is amazing, we'll only be doing the dolphin show this time. If you'd like to see as much as possible, we did only three shows last trip: believe, blue horizons and the sea lion show. They were all wonderful. We also saw the Sesame Street show which was nice. Even if we watned to, I don't think we would have been able to fit in anymore shows. We did the dolphin feeding first and the kids loved it. Early in the morning the dolphins are hungriest so I'd do that first and plan other things around the show schedules. You can see the schedules online about a month before your trip.



We are still debating on whether or not to go to Seaworld.  My husband wants to just stick w/Disney.  Maybe he's right.

PS.  I see since Sydney's afraid of loud noises, you probably would not want to do Rainforest in Chicago.  Maybe Pizzaria Uno or Pizzaria Due, to try Chicago Style Pizza.  Otherwise I would just eat somewhere at Navy Pier.  They have The Bubba Gump Shrimp restaurant and Cheeseburger, Cheeseburger.  You could eat outside and people watch


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your posts!!

I went ahead and started our PTR. I don't know if I can copy/paste the link to it - if not it's in the PTR thread as Lauren's Going to See Mickey!

I know I'll have tons of questions and from what I've seen - many amazing people to try and answer them 


Jeannie
David
Jordan
Lauren - age 6 HLHS MAW kiddo


----------



## jen-y

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your posts!!
> 
> I went ahead and started our PTR. I don't know if I can copy/paste the link to it - if not it's in the PTR thread as Lauren's Going to See Mickey!
> 
> I know I'll have tons of questions and from what I've seen - many amazing people to try and answer them
> 
> 
> Jeannie
> David
> Jordan
> Lauren - age 6 HLHS MAW kiddo





Welcome   I think you can copy and paste it and then we can just click on the link.  If you have your trip date, you should do a ticker.  Just click on tickers towards the top of the page and it will guide you thru.


----------



## casper_jj11

Have you thought about Universal? I think we get two days park hopper tickets. I figure my kiddos are too young for two days there but we plan to do one day (1/2 US and 1/2 IOA). I first thought they'd be too young but there really is a huge amount of stuff there ... and DH is a huge harry potter fan so even if we can wander that area would be a fun treat for him.

I'm still looking into the extra activities for Chicago. Navy Pier looks wonderful but I figure with the flight landing at 1130am, it'll be 1pm by the time we get to the hotel and I promised sydney a trip to American Girl first. By the time we get to Navy Pier we really won't have time to see much. We may wander there for a bit but probably won't head to the aquarium. I'm still trying to find a few smaller places we could head to instead.... I've heard there's a beach nearby... she may like that... or a park... I think Grant Park is close by... not sure if there's anything there for her to see.... DH really loved the downtown area of Chicago when he was there a few weeks ago but it was different because, well, he's all grown up  Still not sure if looking at nice buildings is something Sydney will actually enjoy... she'd likely enjoy a milkshake stop better


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

wishin' on a star said:


> I think 8 is kinda that in between age.  My son did the pirate's league with my DH while we were at BBB...so I only saw him after the fact.  I guess the good thing about BBB is the varied packages.  Carmella still had a ball doing it, and I don't think she realized she was older than the general BBB population , but I did.  She had no issues at all walking around all made up all day, especially with her regular clothes.
> 
> Sorry if I was wrong about the credit card for reservation.  DH made that reservation.



After reading these posts we have decided to cancel our BBB reservation.  It seems like she is a bit older for it so she has decided to stick with the face painting in AK if it isn't too hot. I am so glad this was posted.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your posts!!
> 
> I went ahead and started our PTR. I don't know if I can copy/paste the link to it - if not it's in the PTR thread as Lauren's Going to See Mickey!
> 
> I know I'll have tons of questions and from what I've seen - many amazing people to try and answer them
> 
> 
> Jeannie
> David
> Jordan
> Lauren - age 6 HLHS MAW kiddo



Hi there! Welcome! I can't wait to read your ptr. Make sure to let Maroo know so she can post it to the Wish Trippers Thread


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I've kind of been going back and forth about Sea World too. We went last year and it was the least favorite of the kids parks.  There are a few things I'd like to go to do. I'd like to get pearls for the kids, and there was a jeweler there who made these awesome gold bracelets last year with gold wire.  I got one for myself and lost it. It really broke my heart. I'd love to go and get ther girls bracelets made. Chase wants to feed the dolphins and Courtney wants to ride the big roller coaster there Kraken?

I guess it wouldn't take too long to do those few things...but I just wonder if it's even worth it? We could spend the day somewhere else. So I guess I need to decide what to do.

Also it looks like I'm going to have to take pull ups for Selah  She's really been having a hard time holding her bladder. She was doing so well. But lately for the past few months I've noticed it getting worse. Chase on the otherhand does an awesome job!  I was just hoping not to have to lug anything extra around!

I was also going back and forth about the double stroller thing. We got a double last year and to me it was a little hard to manuever.  The kids were in and out of them so much that it was a little pain. Neither one of them slept in it because it's a little uncomfy. So I'm thinking this year we will just rent a single. Selah isn't much of a rider anyway. Chase is my "Runner" so I'm thinking he will spend more time in it!

I can't believe we are finally down to the 20's for our trip take off!!!!


----------



## jen-y

casper_jj11 said:


> Have you thought about Universal? I think we get two days park hopper tickets. I figure my kiddos are too young for two days there but we plan to do one day (1/2 US and 1/2 IOA). I first thought they'd be too young but there really is a huge amount of stuff there ... and DH is a huge harry potter fan so even if we can wander that area would be a fun treat for him.
> 
> I'm still looking into the extra activities for Chicago. Navy Pier looks wonderful but I figure with the flight landing at 1130am, it'll be 1pm by the time we get to the hotel and I promised sydney a trip to American Girl first. By the time we get to Navy Pier we really won't have time to see much. We may wander there for a bit but probably won't head to the aquarium. I'm still trying to find a few smaller places we could head to instead.... I've heard there's a beach nearby... she may like that... or a park... I think Grant Park is close by... not sure if there's anything there for her to see.... DH really loved the downtown area of Chicago when he was there a few weeks ago but it was different because, well, he's all grown up  Still not sure if looking at nice buildings is something Sydney will actually enjoy... she'd likely enjoy a milkshake stop better



We are going to US/IOA, but we actually planned that to be the extended 3 days of our trip.  We booked 2 nights at the Nickelodeon Hotel.  Its been 5 or 6 years since I have been to US, and I have never been to IOA.  US may be boring for little kids.  I heard IOA has a nice size area for little ones.

There are public beaches on the lake and the waterfront area goes on for miles.  There are usually hot dog stands and stuff like that along the waterfront, so you could just walk that.  Grant Park is not a traditional park (no swing sets and slides and stuff) just an area to walk around with gardens and stuff like that.  Buckingham Fountain in nice to check out, and thats in the area of the water front and grant park.  Also Lincoln Park Zoo is a small zoo near Children's Memorial.  I will PM you with the info on the EL


----------



## jen-y

casper_jj11 said:


> Have you thought about Universal? I think we get two days park hopper tickets. I figure my kiddos are too young for two days there but we plan to do one day (1/2 US and 1/2 IOA). I first thought they'd be too young but there really is a huge amount of stuff there ... and DH is a huge harry potter fan so even if we can wander that area would be a fun treat for him.
> 
> I'm still looking into the extra activities for Chicago. Navy Pier looks wonderful but I figure with the flight landing at 1130am, it'll be 1pm by the time we get to the hotel and I promised sydney a trip to American Girl first. By the time we get to Navy Pier we really won't have time to see much. We may wander there for a bit but probably won't head to the aquarium. I'm still trying to find a few smaller places we could head to instead.... I've heard there's a beach nearby... she may like that... or a park... I think Grant Park is close by... not sure if there's anything there for her to see.... DH really loved the downtown area of Chicago when he was there a few weeks ago but it was different because, well, he's all grown up  Still not sure if looking at nice buildings is something Sydney will actually enjoy... she'd likely enjoy a milkshake stop better




For the El, go to the CTA website
http://www.transitchicago.com/news_initiatives/5000s.aspx

There is a thing on there kinda like mapquest.  Type in your starting point (O'Hare Airport) and the address of your hotel for the destination, and it will tell you which train to take.  My husband says there is a train station right at the airport and signs in the airport that direct you to the train station. The only other question would be how far is the nearest train station from your hotel?  you may still need to take a cab from the train station to your hotel and from the hospital to the train station (if thats what you are doing) so you may need to investigate that.


----------



## maroo

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your posts!!
> 
> I went ahead and started our PTR. I don't know if I can copy/paste the link to it - if not it's in the PTR thread as Lauren's Going to See Mickey!
> 
> I know I'll have tons of questions and from what I've seen - many amazing people to try and answer them
> 
> 
> Jeannie
> David
> Jordan
> Lauren - age 6 HLHS MAW kiddo



 to the DISboards and the Wish Trippers thread!  

I will put a link to your PTR on the first page of this thread! 

Glad you are here!


----------



## maroo

We have a new Wish Trip PreTrip Report to follow!  

Here is the link:

Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW


----------



## rcq925

rcq925 said:


> Just curious if we will still get front of the line access to characters and rides during the MVMCP.  We are planning on going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, but I want to see if we will still get to the front of the lines with our GKTW and MAW buttons.  I know the lines are huge for the characters at these parties.  Does anyone know?



I am bumping this because no one has replied yet.  Has anyone gone to onw of the hard ticket parties while on their wish trip?  Do you still get to bypass the lines for the characters and rides with your magic button?

THanks again!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

casper_jj11 said:


> Have you thought about Universal? I think we get two days park hopper tickets. I figure my kiddos are too young for two days there but we plan to do one day (1/2 US and 1/2 IOA). I first thought they'd be too young but there really is a huge amount of stuff there ... and DH is a huge harry potter fan so even if we can wander that area would be a fun treat for him.
> 
> I'm still looking into the extra activities for Chicago. Navy Pier looks wonderful but I figure with the flight landing at 1130am, it'll be 1pm by the time we get to the hotel and I promised sydney a trip to American Girl first. By the time we get to Navy Pier we really won't have time to see much. We may wander there for a bit but probably won't head to the aquarium. I'm still trying to find a few smaller places we could head to instead.... I've heard there's a beach nearby... she may like that... or a park... I think Grant Park is close by... not sure if there's anything there for her to see.... DH really loved the downtown area of Chicago when he was there a few weeks ago but it was different because, well, he's all grown up  Still not sure if looking at nice buildings is something Sydney will actually enjoy... she'd likely enjoy a milkshake stop better



I'm a longtime lurker who recently took a trip to Chicago with little ones.  They love the Children's Museum at Navy Pier, but it's expensive (unless you get free admission from being a member of certain science museums in the US and Canada).  You can also just walk around and look at the water and eat outside.  There's a McDonald's if you don't want to try something more expensive.  Shedd's Aquarium is not right there; it's on the Museum Campus.
We also enjoyed downtown Millennium Park, which has the "bean" sculpture (you stand under and see your reflection) and other sculptures interesting to kids but no playground.  Our kids also had fun taking the water taxi from behind the Wrigley Building on Michigan Avenue.  It's $2 a person one way and there are sometimes online two-for-one coupons you can print.  We walked there from the American Girl Place, but it's a bit of a walk.
It was too cold for the beach on the day we spent downtown, but I think there are several close by.  We bought 24-hour subway/bus passes for the adults and child over age seven (the little ones are free), which is about the same cost as two rides and a lot more convenient than finding exact change.


----------



## kdzbear

rcq925 said:


> I am bumping this because no one has replied yet.  Has anyone gone to one of the hard ticket parties while on their wish trip?  Do you still get to bypass the lines for the characters and rides with your magic button?
> 
> THanks again!



Yes! It works at both the Halloween and the Christmas parties.


----------



## maroo

rcq925 said:


> I am bumping this because no one has replied yet.  Has anyone gone to onw of the hard ticket parties while on their wish trip?  Do you still get to bypass the lines for the characters and rides with your magic button?
> 
> THanks again!



I am so sorry I missed this question!  I really try hard not to do that.... 


YES!  I concur with kdzbear - you DO get to use the button...

And it is a GREAT place to use it because they have the rare characters out and you can see them all!    Plus the party gives you one extra "day" to do the Disney Parks for a fairly cheap price.  You can enter at 4:00 PM and spend the whole night there.


----------



## rcq925

kdzbear said:


> Yes! It works at both the Halloween and the Christmas parties.



Thank  you!  I definitely think we will do the party


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> I am so sorry I missed this question!  I really try hard not to do that....
> 
> 
> YES!  I concur with kdzbear - you DO get to use the button...
> 
> And it is a GREAT place to use it because they have the rare characters out and you can see them all!    Plus the party gives you one extra "day" to do the Disney Parks for a fairly cheap price.  You can enter at 4:00 PM and spend the whole night there.



Thanks Maroo!  I figured it go lost in all the other posts on this threa, which why I bumped it!  Thanks for the info and I think we are going to do the MVMCP!


----------



## kdzbear

rcq925 said:


> Thank  you!  I definitely think we will do the party



We loved the Christmas party! The fake snow was so fun! I have ton's of pictures of the party in Tyler's Wish report and we didn't even meet all of the special characters since we spent so much time with Stitch! It was so much fun to see all of the princesses with their prince. Belle was out with Beast. The park decorations were fabulous! I think you will love it! I would be glad to try to answer any other questions you have about the party!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just popping over to wish everyone a Happy Memorial Day weekend. We are off to Tenn for my cousins wedding.I have my final (I hope) itinerary done and will try to post it next week or if I get a chance I will do it tonight. A wonderful sweety on the Dis Boards (Canyon Girl) helped me move some park days around so now I will cancel Garden Grill. Everyone is very excited to eat at Chef Mickey's. 

Have a great Weekend!!


----------



## jen-y

Does GKTW have a pool?


----------



## yinyanggirls

Yes, they sure do! I'll probably be posting about it today if you want to check out my TR later. I think Kelly already posted about it on Ali's TR recently. Little teaser - it's awesome!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

My oldest daughter Courtney spent a lot of time at the pool last year. It wasn't updated and it was lovely then so I can only imagine how it will be now! I'm actually excited to check it out!!


----------



## jen-y

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> My oldest daughter Courtney spent a lot of time at the pool last year. It wasn't updated and it was lovely then so I can only imagine how it will be now! I'm actually excited to check it out!!



Thats awesome  My kids love swimming, especially my oldest! you can't get her out of a pool


----------



## jen-y

Getting excited for our trip.  Talked to our wish granter yesterday and am starting to work out more of the details.  I can't keep a secret, so I have been telling my kids everything thats been planned, but I think I would like to plan something and try to keep it a surprise.


----------



## jen-y

I'm finally in trip planning mode, so I need a US/IOA expert to give me tips for that part of our trip.  Anyone out there???


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I'm finally in trip planning mode, so I need a US/IOA expert to give me tips for that part of our trip.  Anyone out there???



I have been seriously lurking on a Universal board lately to find out the scoop on Harry Potter.

They started VERY soft openings of the World of Harry Potter land and I think that it will be opening soon to the general public that happens to be lucky enough to be there...

The package guests are arriving tomorrow and have been promised access.

They supposedly tried the new ride today though, and it went down. They are not sure if it was a scheduled drill or the ride really went down, but it does seem like a good sign that they are testing it with "real" people.

As far as those of you going SOON to Harry Potter...PM me and I will see if I can make sure you can get in to see it.


----------



## The Lurker

GKTW actually has 2 pools.  The newer one with all the fountains and the splash area and a smaller, older one on the other side of the village.  Although the newer pool is fantastic (and the one you will see pictures of in the recent trip reports), the older one is smaller and quieter and preferred by some because it is quieter.  Both pools are heated.  Only the newer one is wheelchair accessible (it has plastic wheelchairs and a very large ramp.)

Katie


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> I have been seriously lurking on a Universal board lately to find out the scoop on Harry Potter.
> 
> They started VERY soft openings of the World of Harry Potter land and I think that it will be opening soon to the general public that happens to be lucky enough to be there...
> 
> The package guests are arriving tomorrow and have been promised access.
> 
> They supposedly tried the new ride today though, and it went down. They are not sure if it was a scheduled drill or the ride really went down, but it does seem like a good sign that they are testing it with "real" people.
> 
> As far as those of you going SOON to Harry Potter...PM me and I will see if I can make sure you can get in to see it.




Thanks for the info.  We are not going till the end of Sept, so I am hoping that is time for the "bugs" to be worked out, although I am sure the crowds will still be bad, so I am not sure how that will work.  (Gives me flash backs of back in the day when we waited 3 hours on Dec 26th to get on Back to the Future )
I am not sure what to expect.  I saw on a commercial that there is a roller coaster.  My 8 year old may be able to go on, but not Nicky.
Do you know if there are any other HP themed rides appropriate for the little ones?


----------



## yinyanggirls

I just wrote about our day at the GKTW pool so you can check out my TR for some pics of that. We did not get over to the "older" pool that Katie mentioned but I found a stock photo of it on the CD we got from GKTW. This one they call Audrey's pool.


----------



## jen-y

Since we have such a big group going, I thought it would be fun to have 
t-shirts made that say something like Nicky's Wish Trip 2010, with the characters on it.  I checked on the Disney Store website, and their personalized shirts only allow for 15 characters (including spaces), so its not enough room.  I emaild them to see if they can do more than 15 and they said no.
Has anyone had shirts like that made before that can send me in the right direction


----------



## wishin' on a star

Have you checked out the Creative DISigns board here on the DIS?  There are a few who have made wish trip designs that can be printed on transfer paper so you can make your own.  Someone on there would make something personal for you if you post a request!


----------



## kdzbear

jen-y said:


> Since we have such a big group going, I thought it would be fun to have
> t-shirts made that say something like Nicky's Wish Trip 2010, with the characters on it.  I checked on the Disney Store website, and their personalized shirts only allow for 15 characters (including spaces), so its not enough room.  I emailed them to see if they can do more than 15 and they said no.
> Has anyone had shirts like that made before that can send me in the right direction



Go here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2182331 This designer has amazing designs and takes requests! She has made Wish items before! Come back and share the design!


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> Since we have such a big group going, I thought it would be fun to have
> t-shirts made that say something like Nicky's Wish Trip 2010, with the characters on it.  I checked on the Disney Store website, and their personalized shirts only allow for 15 characters (including spaces), so its not enough room.  I emaild them to see if they can do more than 15 and they said no.
> Has anyone had shirts like that made before that can send me in the right direction



I have some DISsigns that I can personalize and send to you. Send me a pm if you are interested. I would suggest purchasing your iron on transfers from AmyMicky...best transfer sheets I have used. Also Tebi's DISigns (as noted in pp)are FABULOUS!!! 

Lynn


----------



## pacrosby

Hi Jeannie!!!


Fellow HLHS mom here!!  My Matty is 7 and we went on his Wish trip this past December (only 24 hours left to report on and I'll finally be done with our TR!!).  Memories for a lifetime.  

Anyway just wanted to say hi.  I'm in and out these days (actually more 'out' than 'in' LOL.................the arrival of the warmer weather here in the northeast means lots of landscaping/gardening projects leaving little time for the computer).  I'll have to go check out your PTR.  Hope your Lauren is doing well








Laurensmom2004 said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your posts!!
> 
> I went ahead and started our PTR. I don't know if I can copy/paste the link to it - if not it's in the PTR thread as Lauren's Going to See Mickey!
> 
> I know I'll have tons of questions and from what I've seen - many amazing people to try and answer them
> 
> 
> Jeannie
> David
> Jordan
> Lauren - age 6 HLHS MAW kiddo


----------



## jen-y

Our wish granter said MAW will set us up with a stroller for Nicky.  Although he will probably walk most of the time, he will eventually get tired and want to be in a stroller.  Does anyone know if MAW rents us one for the week?  or gives us money to rent the ones in the park?  The ones in the parks are nice, but the downside is that you have to wait in line to pick them up and drop them off at each park (plus we would not have one for GKTW or outside the parks.  I was thinking about just bringing our umbrella stroller from home, but its so small (no room for storage).  Last year, we rented from one of those companies that dropped the stoller off and picked it up from our hotel.  It rained the whole time, and it did not have a rain cover, so I had to rig a shower curtain attached with binder clips to cover Nicky. lol


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

jen-y said:


> Our wish granter said MAW will set us up with a stroller for Nicky.  Although he will probably walk most of the time, he will eventually get tired and want to be in a stroller.  Does anyone know if MAW rents us one for the week?  or gives us money to rent the ones in the park?  The ones in the parks are nice, but the downside is that you have to wait in line to pick them up and drop them off at each park (plus we would not have one for GKTW or outside the parks.  I was thinking about just bringing our umbrella stroller from home, but its so small (no room for storage).  Last year, we rented from one of those companies that dropped the stoller off and picked it up from our hotel.  It rained the whole time, and it did not have a rain cover, so I had to rig a shower curtain attached with binder clips to cover Nicky. lol



Last year when we went to Disney for my daughter's wish we were able to rent a stroller at each and every park for free. My little ones were 4 and 2 last year so they even allowed us to get a double one at each park. Now although I was extremely greatful because they are expensive (I want to say around $30? ) but the double one was very hard to manuever! It did have net storage on the back and I utilized it a lot. I actually left my digital camera in there several times when we got on rides. Thank God no one bothered any of our belongings.

Also there are strollers that you can use for the week at GKTW. We actually took it with us when we visited the outlets down there  It wasn't your traditional stroller...it was pretty much on the lines of one of the single ones that they have at the parks...but it served it's purpose for us that day!

I was debating on bringing a stroller with us this year. I have one tha's a little larger than an umbrella stroller. It has a nice basket on the bottom for storage plus it leans back.  I think I'm just going to leave it here. It might be too much to bother with.  I really want to travel as light as possible....if there is even such a thing with two little ones!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Since we are getting so close I think it's time to get some game plans together for our park days. Since Courtney knows about our trip to Disney..just not the date. I'm thinking about getting together with her to find out what rides she would like to ride. I'd like to know what are her "Must see" attractions. I'm also going to remeasure the little ones so that I can see what they will and won't be able to ride.

I think I also need to check my ADR's and see if I can get one or two more. That way we can decide when we get there which ones we will keep. I'd rather have too many than not enough!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone we are getting so excited we have 10 days til our wish trip


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Just checking in to say hello. Now that we are back from the wedding we can think more about Ty's trip to Disney. I probably have an odd question but here goes. So being that we are going during hurricane season does anyone know what they would do with us in the case one hits during that time? I am thinking positive but would just like to know so I can tell my mom before we leave so she will be reassured


----------



## rcq925

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Just checking in to say hello. Now that we are back from the wedding we can think more about Ty's trip to Disney. I probably have an odd question but here goes. So being that we are going during hurricane season does anyone know what they would do with us in the case one hits during that time? I am thinking positive but would just like to know so I can tell my mom before we leave so she will be reassured



I honestly have no idea, but that is a great question.  Hopefully someone on here can answer it for you.  I am sure that they have a plan in place as they deal with hurricane season every year!  Good luck with your planning!  You are getting close


----------



## rcq925

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone we are getting so excited we have 10 days til our wish trip



Hope you have a wonderful trip!!  Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## jen-y

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Last year when we went to Disney for my daughter's wish we were able to rent a stroller at each and every park for free. My little ones were 4 and 2 last year so they even allowed us to get a double one at each park. Now although I was extremely greatful because they are expensive (I want to say around $30? ) but the double one was very hard to manuever! It did have net storage on the back and I utilized it a lot. I actually left my digital camera in there several times when we got on rides. Thank God no one bothered any of our belongings.
> 
> Also there are strollers that you can use for the week at GKTW. We actually took it with us when we visited the outlets down there  It wasn't your traditional stroller...it was pretty much on the lines of one of the single ones that they have at the parks...but it served it's purpose for us that day!
> 
> I was debating on bringing a stroller with us this year. I have one tha's a little larger than an umbrella stroller. It has a nice basket on the bottom for storage plus it leans back.  I think I'm just going to leave it here. It might be too much to bother with.  I really want to travel as light as possible....if there is even such a thing with two little ones!


I agree with the traveling light!  Since we only need the single stroller, I think I will just uses the ones at the parks.  They are nice, but do you remember if it was a hassle picking them up and dropping them off?

You have 22 days!!    how exciting!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone we are getting so excited we have 10 days til our wish trip



Wow not long at all!! Hope you all have a wonderful trip! Don't forget to come back and post some pics please!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

rcq925 said:


> I honestly have no idea, but that is a great question.  Hopefully someone on here can answer it for you.  I am sure that they have a plan in place as they deal with hurricane season every year!  Good luck with your planning!  You are getting close



Thank you anyway It seems like time is going to go by so fast now. I wonder if it is too soon to start packing?? lol Im really bad at packing as I found out this weekend!


----------



## cajunfan

First of all, keep in mind that Orlando is in *central* Florida and not on a coast which is more prone to the forces of a hurricane. That being said, what I have read here on the DIS (have never been there during a hurricane), WDW first and foremost keep the guests informed and safe. They ocassionally will shut down the parks for a half or whole day. Keep in mind too that with hurricanes you have plenty of warning that they are coming, and they tend to weaken as they travel over land.

I tell folks here in TN that I will take a hurricane (I grew up in New Orleans) over the tornados we get here any day of the week...at least we have time to prepare and get out!

Lynn


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

cajunfan said:


> First of all, keep in mind that Orlando is in *central* Florida and not on a coast which is more prone to the forces of a hurricane. That being said, what I have read here on the DIS (have never been there during a hurricane), WDW first and foremost keep the guests informed and safe. They ocassionally will shut down the parks for a half or whole day. Keep in mind too that with hurricanes you have plenty of warning that they are coming, and they tend to weaken as they travel over land.
> 
> I tell folks here in TN that I will take a hurricane (I grew up in New Orleans) over the tornados we get here any day of the week...at least we have time to prepare and get out!
> 
> Lynn



I definately agree with you on that Lynn! The tornado's are awful! I have never been in a hurricane either. They just give us such a little warning. When we flew to Orlando in June we were landing in Indiapolis and had to be rerouted due to a Tornado warning. My mom was back at home watching it all unfold and we had no idea really how bad it was thankgoodness.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Our wish granter said MAW will set us up with a stroller for Nicky.  Although he will probably walk most of the time, he will eventually get tired and want to be in a stroller.  Does anyone know if MAW rents us one for the week?  or gives us money to rent the ones in the park?  The ones in the parks are nice, but the downside is that you have to wait in line to pick them up and drop them off at each park (plus we would not have one for GKTW or outside the parks.  I was thinking about just bringing our umbrella stroller from home, but its so small (no room for storage).  Last year, we rented from one of those companies that dropped the stoller off and picked it up from our hotel.  It rained the whole time, and it did not have a rain cover, so I had to rig a shower curtain attached with binder clips to cover Nicky. lol



We used the Disney World strollers.  You do have to wait in whatever line there is, but for us that was anywhere from no wait to 5 minutes.  Once you get to the front of the line, you show your GKTW button, they print off a comp receipt, and off you go.  They will let you choose whether you want a double or a single.  Even though all of the information says they provide a single, we were asked at every park which one we wanted, and it was never an issue.

All three of my kids wanted to ride all the time.  It was hot, and that was their shady spot for rest.  It's not a comfortable spot for a nap, but we really weren't expecting naps in the parks so we were okay with that.  I know I have read other TR of people who expected their kids to nap in the park rented more comfy strollers from Orlando strollers, and I think MAW often pays for this if you ask.  We also felt like there really wasn't that much cargo space in the Disney stroller, and missed having an underneath basket for a backpack.   THere are pockets in the back that can hold a few things, and cup holders.  If we had it to do over again, we would still do the Disney strollers.   

We really had no need for a stroller at GKTW, but having the ability to borrow one from them if we needed it was enough for us.  Our villa was very close to everything, so we were able to walk anywhere we needed to go in the village without worrying about the kids getting tired.  Not all villas are located close to everything though!  Hope this helps!


----------



## noahsketomom

jen-y said:


> Our wish granter said MAW will set us up with a stroller for Nicky.  Although he will probably walk most of the time, he will eventually get tired and want to be in a stroller.  Does anyone know if MAW rents us one for the week?  or gives us money to rent the ones in the park?  The ones in the parks are nice, but the downside is that you have to wait in line to pick them up and drop them off at each park (plus we would not have one for GKTW or outside the parks.  I was thinking about just bringing our umbrella stroller from home, but its so small (no room for storage).  Last year, we rented from one of those companies that dropped the stoller off and picked it up from our hotel.  It rained the whole time, and it did not have a rain cover, so I had to rig a shower curtain attached with binder clips to cover Nicky. lol



Hi there,

MAW will arrange for you to have a stroller at GKTW (we were given a sit and stand double variety, since we had 2 little guys -- 3 and 4). Since they both nap, we requested a jogger and got one later in the week. Our villa was just one villa away from being the farthest from "the action" (castle, gingerbread house, etc) so it was helpful to have the stroller at GKTW for us.  It was also helpful because there still can be a decent walk from some of the parking lots  (MK and Universal) and endurance was a big factor with our wish kid -- and the adults! 

In addition, the parks will give you whatever kind of stroller you want -- single, double, even more than one if you would prefer.  We found them EXTREMELY helpful, since even our 7 and 9 year olds got tired. We estimated 25 miles of walking we did in the 5 days we were there --- CRAZY!!!  (Made up for all those extra meals and late night pizzas!!  )

HTH,
Beth


----------



## wishin' on a star

In case you are like me and only check a few bookmarked pages here on the Dis, this link goes to information about a contest that GKTW is in.  They are trying to get a $250K grant from Pepsi to make some improvements to the village.  More info is here!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2478732

Here's the link to the page where you can vote.  They are in 16th place right now...I'm forwarding this on to everyone I know!  

http://www.refresheverything.com/givekidstheworld


----------



## jen-y

wishin' on a star said:


> In case you are like me and only check a few bookmarked pages here on the Dis, this link goes to information about a contest that GKTW is in.  They are trying to get a $250K grant from Pepsi to make some improvements to the village.  More info is here!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2478732
> 
> Here's the link to the page where you can vote.  They are in 16th place right now...I'm forwarding this on to everyone I know!
> 
> http://www.refresheverything.com/givekidstheworld





Cool   I voted and put in on my FB page


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone how was everyones weekend. We spent time at the parks had a picnic at the park it was nice but hot. I hope all of you had a great weekend.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I just wanted to pass along a little idea someone posted on another board. For the kiddo's that are heat intolerant (or anyone for that matter) there is a little towel called the Chilly Pad by Frogg Toggs. It is a little towel that we can soak in water and it will last from 1-4hours. It's very compact and has its own case.  Dick's sporting goods had them and I believe they said Sports Authority has them as well. I found them in the excersise department. They are around $14.95.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

jen-y the double strollers at the park were definitely a little challenging to maneuver through the large crowds at times. I didn't find the lines to pick up or drop off the strollers to be so bad. I think the longest I waited in line was about 5 minutes? Maybe 10 tops!  I think I am going to see if I can have one available at GKTW too. It will help a lot. Since both of my little ones are very active, having at least one in a stroller will help a great dea!  They can take turns (at least that's the plan for now).

Thank you for the info on the towels. I am getting very nervous about the heat. I will be getting refils on their meds a few days before we leave as well as the personal cooling fans. But I am still very nervous because of their illnesses.


----------



## owensdad

I have started a thread for our PTR in the appropriate section, can this be added to the first page?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2479425


----------



## Loodlow

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I just wanted to pass along a little idea someone posted on another board. For the kiddo's that are heat intolerant (or anyone for that matter) there is a little towel called the Chilly Pad by Frogg Toggs. It is a little towel that we can soak in water and it will last from 1-4hours. It's very compact and has its own case.  Dick's sporting goods had them and I believe they said Sports Authority has them as well. I found them in the excersise department. They are around $14.95.



I just wanted to add that I used these on our trip in May, and they were wonderful! Not cute, but saved my life!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

Hi everyone just got all my kids off to school last day of school. I hope everyone is doing good. We leave friday 1 week from today im so so excited. I cant wait this is our first vacation so it makes it more specail. Everyone have a wonderful and bless day. Going to clean house now.


----------



## wishin' on a star

one week!  You guys are going to have so much fun!!


----------



## maroo

I am back!

Sorry for the hiatus and no warning.

I went on a mission trip this past week and was planning on having some Facebook and DIS time the night before I left, but my dog got really sick and we had to go to the ER vet.

She ended up having to have surgery - poor thing.    

So my last night at home was spent getting that taken care of.  I just got back. 

Anyway...what did I miss?  I am going to have to catch up later tonight, because work has piled up in my absence!  But I am home!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Welcome Back Maroo!!

Well I am very happy to say that we are now in the teens for our Disney countdown!  AND Thanks to the wonderful people on this board I have gotten some really great information and ideas for our MAW trip!

AND the ladies in the BIG GIVE have been truly wonderful! They have made this experience so much more memorable!! I am really glad to be a part of these boards!!!


----------



## cajunfan

maroo said:


> I am back!
> 
> Sorry for the hiatus and no warning.
> 
> I went on a mission trip this past week and was planning on having some Facebook and DIS time the night before I left, but my dog got really sick and we had to go to the ER vet.
> 
> She ended up having to have surgery - poor thing.
> 
> So my last night at home was spent getting that taken care of.  I just got back.
> 
> Anyway...what did I miss?  I am going to have to catch up later tonight, because work has piled up in my absence!  But I am home!!



OH NO!!! How is your furbaby doing?!?

Lynn


----------



## maroo

cajunfan said:


> OH NO!!! How is your furbaby doing?!?
> 
> Lynn



She is ok.  Still looking pretty puny.

She ate GLASS?!?  My guess is that she found part of a jar or something that had broken that had something yummy on it??  

But she got a bowel obstruction.  They thought it would "pass" - so I left Muffin with my best friend, but by the next morning her temp was 105.4 (normal for a dog is around 101? or so) and she was really, really sick.  So...they did surgery.  They had to cut open her stomach and small intestine, so it was pretty major surgery.  They almost had to send for a doctor for ME when I got the bill.    But she is worth it.  She is my baby.


----------



## cajunfan

I totally understand. I have a dog that ate a fishing tackle box once! We were extremely lucky...he happenned to have one of those rope bones next to the box, and when it tore open, the majority of the fish hooks got caught in the rope bone...I just knew that was going to cause problems! And vet bills! Wow! But you are right they are our babies (just ask my son...he swears I love the dogs more than him...I tell him that is becuse they do not talk back as much!)

Lynn


----------



## rcq925

Welcome back Maroo! 

So sorry to hear about your dog, but glad she is okay!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> She is ok.  Still looking pretty puny.
> 
> She ate GLASS?!?  My guess is that she found part of a jar or something that had broken that had something yummy on it??
> 
> But she got a bowel obstruction.  They thought it would "pass" - so I left Muffin with my best friend, but by the next morning her temp was 105.4 (normal for a dog is around 101? or so) and she was really, really sick.  So...they did surgery.  They had to cut open her stomach and small intestine, so it was pretty major surgery.  They almost had to send for a doctor for ME when I got the bill.    But she is worth it.  She is my baby.



Welcome back Maroo
Oh no. Your poor sweety I hope she recovers quickly. Wow I can't even imagine that bill But you are right. They are so worth it


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

motherof4greatkids said:


> Hi everyone just got all my kids off to school last day of school. I hope everyone is doing good. We leave friday 1 week from today im so so excited. I cant wait this is our first vacation so it makes it more specail. Everyone have a wonderful and bless day. Going to clean house now.




I cannot wait to hear about your trip! You are all going to have a wonderful time. Are you getting all packed? I bet the excitement is awsome in your house right now!!


----------



## motherof4greatkids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I cannot wait to hear about your trip! You are all going to have a wonderful time. Are you getting all packed? I bet the excitement is awsome in your house right now!!



Yes everything is packed weve been packed for about 2 months now. We are so excited and cant wait


----------



## Laurensmom2004

motherof4greatkids said:


> Yes everything is packed weve been packed for about 2 months now. We are so excited and cant wait



hope you guys have the best time ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I've started my TR!  Be patient with me though!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2480872


----------



## alaskanabbott

Ok, I got over my post-wish-trip-blues and finished our TR. Thanks to everyone who's followed us.


----------



## The Lurker

A while back someone asked about the balloon ride at Downtown Disney and I don 't think anyone answered.  I don't remember who asked the question, so I will post here. We were at downtown Disney in April (we occasionally go to the movies there - the theatres are very nice, though a bit pricey) and thought about doing the balloon ride until we saw the price - $16 per adult $10 per child for a twenty minute ride.  I don't know if GKTW can get you a better deal. I have heard that if it is clear, the view is spectacular.  However with our usual haze, you would have to be very lucky.  It also doesn't go up if it is windy and we have lots of wind. If you are lucky and find a clear, non-breezy day they claim you can see the shuttle launch sites - but I would think you would need binoculars as they are about 45 miles away. I think you would be much better off doing the free airplane ride at GKTW.  It goes higher and the ride last longer.

Katie


----------



## cajunfan

alaskanabbott said:


> Ok, I got over my post-wish-trip-blues and finished our TR. Thanks to everyone who's followed us.



Thanks for finishing up in such a trying time for you all. We will keep your family in our prayers. 

Lynn


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> Ok, I got over my post-wish-trip-blues and finished our TR. Thanks to everyone who's followed us.



Thank you so much for finishing it!

Your report reminds me that not all wish trips are perfect (and yours was far from it with all of the illness, etc) - but that each of them have a special moment.  

Thanks for finishing it!!   We really appreciate it!!


----------



## jen-y

The Lurker said:


> A while back someone asked about the balloon ride at Downtown Disney and I don 't think anyone answered.  I don't remember who asked the question, so I will post here. We were at downtown Disney in April (we occasionally go to the movies there - the theatres are very nice, though a bit pricey) and thought about doing the balloon ride until we saw the price - $16 per adult $10 per child for a twenty minute ride.  I don't know if GKTW can get you a better deal. I have heard that if it is clear, the view is spectacular.  However with our usual haze, you would have to be very lucky.  It also doesn't go up if it is windy and we have lots of wind. If you are lucky and find a clear, non-breezy day they claim you can see the shuttle launch sites - but I would think you would need binoculars as they are about 45 miles away. I think you would be much better off doing the free airplane ride at GKTW.  It goes higher and the ride last longer.
> 
> Katie



It was me who asked about the balloon. Sounds like it would only be worth it if it was the perfect weather conditions.  I did not know they had an airplane ride at GKTW???

Thanks


----------



## jen-y

alaskanabbott said:


> Ok, I got over my post-wish-trip-blues and finished our TR. Thanks to everyone who's followed us.




I was thinking to myself the other day that I imagine I will have post trip blues.  Thats gonna be a bummer


----------



## pacrosby

jen-y said:


> It was me who asked about the balloon. Sounds like it would only be worth it if it was the perfect weather conditions.  I did not know they had an airplane ride at GKTW???
> 
> Thanks



They offer a 45 minute Cessna ride a couple of times per week (Monday and Wednesday when we were there in December).  The plane accomodates 3 people (in addition to the pilot).  Two of my boys went with my dh on Matty's Wish trip in December and had a ball.  Check out my TR if you want for info/px.  We went on Day 7 of our nine day trip (and my TR is still stuck on Day 8 so you'll find the related installment closer to the end than the beginning or middle).


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

This might have already been mentioned but do we tip the limo driver or does MAW include it? I want to make sure they are taken care of. Anyone else we want to make sure is taken care of with tips? I am going to put the tolls in a separate baggie for each time we will go through there. 

We are getting close. 4 weeks!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

MAW covered gratuity for the limo for us.  I have no idea if that's standard or not from chapter to chapter.  It was clearly stated in our personalized packet of information, though.  I would ask your wish coordinator if they don't tell you.  

We had a wonderful sky cap at the Orlando airport on the way home who took us from the car rental dropoff to check in.  He was SO helpful, and really went an extra mile for us to make things as easy as possible.  We tipped him well.  So, if you do use a sky cap, they are the only ones I can think of who MAW definitely wouldn't cover ahead of time that you would want to have cash on hand for.  

I think it's $2 each way for the tolls.

You are getting close!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I've been trying to get things organized and I managed to start some packing!  I'm trying to combine Selah and Chase into one suitcase  we will see how that goes!


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I've been trying to get things organized and I managed to start some packing!  I'm trying to combine Selah and Chase into one suitcase  we will see how that goes!



Toss an extra duffle bag in there for the trip home.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I do have a question for those of you who have gone already. Has anyone ever visited any of the nearby beaches? I know that there are maybe two close by (maybe within an hours drive).

Courtney had mentioned spending an afternoon there possibly?  I'm not sure if we would be able to fit it in...but it's a cool option especially if they are good beaches.

The kids have never been to a "real" beach. We don't live too far from Lake Erie and have been there several times...but that doesn't really count


----------



## visitingapril09

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I do have a question for those of you who have gone already. Has anyone ever visited any of the nearby beaches? I know that there are maybe two close by (maybe within an hours drive).
> 
> Courtney had mentioned spending an afternoon there possibly?  I'm not sure if we would be able to fit it in...but it's a cool option especially if they are good beaches.
> 
> The kids have never been to a "real" beach. We don't live too far from Lake Erie and have been there several times...but that doesn't really count



If your kids have never been to a beach on an ocean I would try and take them for the experience. (even if just for a few hours!)


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

wishin' on a star said:


> MAW covered gratuity for the limo for us.  I have no idea if that's standard or not from chapter to chapter.  It was clearly stated in our personalized packet of information, though.  I would ask your wish coordinator if they don't tell you.
> 
> We had a wonderful sky cap at the Orlando airport on the way home who took us from the car rental dropoff to check in.  He was SO helpful, and really went an extra mile for us to make things as easy as possible.  We tipped him well.  So, if you do use a sky cap, they are the only ones I can think of who MAW definitely wouldn't cover ahead of time that you would want to have cash on hand for.
> 
> I think it's $2 each way for the tolls.
> 
> You are getting close!!!



Thank you. I will make sure to look in our packet.  Oh good information on the tolls too. I will start getting those ready this week. Ahh checking off the list and making progress!

30 days!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I've been trying to get things organized and I managed to start some packing!  I'm trying to combine Selah and Chase into one suitcase  we will see how that goes!



Good luck! I think I will manage Sierra and Ty but I really wanted to try to fit me and dh into one but I'm not sure I'll be able to do it


----------



## palmtreelover08

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I do have a question for those of you who have gone already. Has anyone ever visited any of the nearby beaches? I know that there are maybe two close by (maybe within an hours drive).
> 
> Courtney had mentioned spending an afternoon there possibly?  I'm not sure if we would be able to fit it in...but it's a cool option especially if they are good beaches.
> 
> The kids have never been to a "real" beach. We don't live too far from Lake Erie and have been there several times...but that doesn't really count



Siesta key Beach, just outside of Sarasota is AMAZING.  It is about 2 hours-2 1/2 hour ride, but the beach is like baby-powder.. truely.. and the water is just amazing.  There are some small waves, but nothing to be "worried" about.  Someone who has never built a sand castle, can make an awsome sand castle on that beach, due to its consitancy.  The oil in the Gulf has not hit Sarasota, and hopefully it will not ever!  Siesta Key was just voted (again) one of the top beaches in the country.  I believe it was in the top 5.  Go.. Enjoy.. They have restrooms and food right there at the beach.  It really is amazing.  NOTE:  They have a relatively small parking lot.  I would plan on getting there early!..trust me.. you are going to want to spend as much time there as you can anyway.  Totally family friendly.


----------



## The3DsMommy

Hi!!! I have been reading this thread for a while>>> I posted something...but have no ideaaaaaa if i did it right I think this is great... Me & my lil boys Damon , Darrius & our MAW boy Derek are going to FL June 30th _July 6th ... I have to say I am overwhelmedddd... and any help is needed in planning... I have already learned so may things i wouldnt have thought of before! Thanks!!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

visitingapril09 said:


> If your kids have never been to a beach on an ocean I would try and take them for the experience. (even if just for a few hours!)



I really think they would enjoy it a LOT!!!!



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Good luck! I think I will manage Sierra and Ty but I really wanted to try to fit me and dh into one but I'm not sure I'll be able to do it



I thought about trying to fit me and Courtney in the same suitcase too but that 's not going to work unless I get a bigger one   By next Friday I plan to have all of the suitcases and carryons DONE!! We have such a busy weekend next weekend that I won't have time to do it then. Plus on Monday and Tuesday of the week we leave I'm going to use our gift certificates that we got a long while ago. Me and the girls are going to get pedi/manis and do lunch or dinner. Plus my OCD is just forcing me to clean my entire house from top to bottom before we go so that when we come back I will only have to worry about unpacking 



palmtreelover08 said:


> Siesta key Beach, just outside of Sarasota is AMAZING.  It is about 2 hours-2 1/2 hour ride, but the beach is like baby-powder.. truely.. and the water is just amazing.  There are some small waves, but nothing to be "worried" about.  Someone who has never built a sand castle, can make an awsome sand castle on that beach, due to its consitancy.  The oil in the Gulf has not hit Sarasota, and hopefully it will not ever!  Siesta Key was just voted (again) one of the top beaches in the country.  I believe it was in the top 5.  Go.. Enjoy.. They have restrooms and food right there at the beach.  It really is amazing.  NOTE:  They have a relatively small parking lot.  I would plan on getting there early!..trust me.. you are going to want to spend as much time there as you can anyway.  Totally family friendly.



That sounds awesome! If we leave early one morning we can go and relax for a few hours, eat lunch there and head back!  I know they would LOVE to play in the sand. Chase really wants to go to the beach, he talks about it all the time!!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I mentioned this in my PTR but thought I should post it here also.  I got Chase's itinerary in the mail today and now I have  dilema!!

They have scheduled a breakfast at Ohana's on 6/28.  The problem is that was supposed to be our MK day!! I have ADR's at Crystal Palace for lunch!!

Also we alreday have Ohana's for breakfast scheduled on 6/26. That is going to be our Epcott day because we also have dinner ressies at the Garden grill that evening!!!

I have no idea what to do!!! Everything is booked solid right now. I was going to try and start moving stuff around...maybe switching our MK Day with the Epcott day..but I just don't know!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I would call your MAW office, and let them know.  I wonder if they pre-paid or just made a reservation for you?  Either way, I'm sure if you have an ADR at the same place, they would just let you keep yours, and be able to stick with the rest of your plans!  I'm sure that they wouldn't want you giving up other plans.


----------



## casper_jj11

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I mentioned this in my PTR but thought I should post it here also.  I got Chase's itinerary in the mail today and now I have  dilema!!
> 
> They have scheduled a breakfast at Ohana's on 6/28.  The problem is that was supposed to be our MK day!! I have ADR's at Crystal Palace for lunch!!
> 
> Also we alreday have Ohana's for breakfast scheduled on 6/26. That is going to be our Epcott day because we also have dinner ressies at the Garden grill that evening!!!
> 
> I have no idea what to do!!! Everything is booked solid right now. I was going to try and start moving stuff around...maybe switching our MK Day with the Epcott day..but I just don't know!!!



I would contact the wish foundation and let them know that you have an ADR already booked for CP and that you tried to move it but they're all booked. We ran into a similar problem... well kind of... I had our CRT ressie planned and really wanted BBB beforehand (which the wish foundation was arranging) but they don't book the ressie til much later. I was worried and booked BBB just in case. I spoke with them and they asked for the reservation number and contacted them themselves to take over the ressie. If you already have an ADR for Ohana's booked, let them know and they may just ask for th eADR number and take over the ressie that you already have.


----------



## wishin' on a star

The3DsMommy said:


> Hi!!! I have been reading this thread for a while>>> I posted something...but have no ideaaaaaa if i did it right I think this is great... Me & my lil boys Damon , Darrius & our MAW boy Derek are going to FL June 30th _July 6th ... I have to say I am overwhelmedddd... and any help is needed in planning... I have already learned so may things i wouldnt have thought of before! Thanks!!!!



Hi...so glad to hear that Derek got his wish!  Your trip is coming up really quickly.  I am guessing that you mean you started a pre-trip report?  I'll have to see if I can find it!


----------



## The Lurker

Siesta Key beach is ranked one of the top beaches in the entire country.  It is on the gulf side of the State.  The beaches that are 45 min away are on the Atlantic side.  They are fine, but don't have the wonderful white sand and can be more dangerous as they get the high waves, occasional shark attack, and occasional undertow.  There are lots of beaches on the east of Atlantic ocean side., just be sure you swim near a life guard.  Most days the Atlantic side is safe, but the sand is not as nice.  I personally think, if you have the time, it is worth the drive to Siesta Key.  By the way, twice recently I have had families tell me they were going to the East side of Florida to see the sunsets.  The sun sets - but not over the water on the east side.  If you want the sunset, you have to go to the gulf.

Kat ie


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

The3DsMommy said:


> Hi!!! I have been reading this thread for a while>>> I posted something...but have no ideaaaaaa if i did it right I think this is great... Me & my lil boys Damon , Darrius & our MAW boy Derek are going to FL June 30th _July 6th ... I have to say I am overwhelmedddd... and any help is needed in planning... I have already learned so may things i wouldnt have thought of before! Thanks!!!!




Welcome I can't wait to read your pretrip report! Your trip is coming up very fast!


----------



## casper_jj11

The3DsMommy said:


> Hi!!! I have been reading this thread for a while>>> I posted something...but have no ideaaaaaa if i did it right I think this is great... Me & my lil boys Damon , Darrius & our MAW boy Derek are going to FL June 30th _July 6th ... I have to say I am overwhelmedddd... and any help is needed in planning... I have already learned so may things i wouldnt have thought of before! Thanks!!!!



Hi! Welcome! Wow, your trip is soon.  If you haven't already, the first thing I would do is decide where you want to be each day and if you want to eat sit down meals at the Disney parks, make your ADRs for those days. It may be hard to get in at this point so the sooner you try, the better. People cancel all the time so if you can't get what you want on the first try, keep trying. Any questions, just ask. This is a wonderful group!


----------



## kctwinmommy

Hi everyone! New to this thread! I was a member here a few years ago, but now we're planning a MAW trip!

Here's the link to our pre-trip planning!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36978436#post36978436


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kctwinmommy said:


> Hi everyone! New to this thread! I was a member here a few years ago, but now we're planning a MAW trip!
> 
> Here's the link to our pre-trip planning!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36978436#post36978436



Hi! I'm following along 

Ok where did the time go? I was thinking oh I have plenty of time to do this and that now I feel like I don't have enough time Procrastinating is not a good thing. I just made a small list of to do's before we go (a page long) now I need to finish making my list of to do's while in Disney. The priorty things. Like what rides we want to make sure not to miss. I'm getting there!!


----------



## maroo

I just got back from a quick trip to Disney!  Saw a BUNCH of MAW families while we were there!



The3DsMommy said:


> Hi!!! I have been reading this thread for a while>>> I posted something...but have no ideaaaaaa if i did it right I think this is great... Me & my lil boys Damon , Darrius & our MAW boy Derek are going to FL June 30th _July 6th ... I have to say I am overwhelmedddd... and any help is needed in planning... I have already learned so may things i wouldnt have thought of before! Thanks!!!!



Hello!!    I will go find your pretrippie and link it here and on the first page!



wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> I mentioned this in my PTR but thought I should post it here also.  I got Chase's itinerary in the mail today and now I have  dilema!!
> 
> They have scheduled a breakfast at Ohana's on 6/28.  The problem is that was supposed to be our MK day!! I have ADR's at Crystal Palace for lunch!!
> 
> Also we alreday have Ohana's for breakfast scheduled on 6/26. That is going to be our Epcott day because we also have dinner ressies at the Garden grill that evening!!!
> 
> I have no idea what to do!!! Everything is booked solid right now. I was going to try and start moving stuff around...maybe switching our MK Day with the Epcott day..but I just don't know!!!



I agree with what everyone here said...call your MAW office.  




The Lurker said:


> Siesta Key beach is ranked one of the top beaches in the entire country.  It is on the gulf side of the State.  The beaches that are 45 min away are on the Atlantic side.  They are fine, but don't have the wonderful white sand and can be more dangerous as they get the high waves, occasional shark attack, and occasional undertow.  There are lots of beaches on the east of Atlantic ocean side., just be sure you swim near a life guard.  Most days the Atlantic side is safe, but the sand is not as nice.  I personally think, if you have the time, it is worth the drive to Siesta Key.  By the way, twice recently I have had families tell me they were going to the East side of Florida to see the sunsets.  The sun sets - but not over the water on the east side.  If you want the sunset, you have to go to the gulf.
> 
> Katie



Great point!


----------



## maroo

We have TWO new pretrip reports to add to the Wish Trippers thread!! 



The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010

ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010


----------



## The Lurker

Just found out that the Today show will be showing the feature on GKTW on Friday, June 18th.  No time listed.

Katie


----------



## wishin' on a star

Thank you Katie!!


----------



## The Lurker

Further update - The Today segment on GKTW will be during the 8 AM hour on Friday (that is what is posted today at GKTW).

Katie


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

The Lurker said:


> Further update - The Today segment on GKTW will be during the 8 AM hour on Friday (that is what is posted today at GKTW).
> 
> Katie



Thank you!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Ok another question (can you tell we are getting a little bit close?)

Ty has meds that need to stay frozen or at least cold. (I think I mentioned this before) so my delima is getting them from home to the airport(2hours) then to the villa (probably another 2hours). But I have some questions I would like to ask about security for them. So which would I call? The airport security or would I just call the airline and ask them?


----------



## maroo

The Lurker said:


> Further update - The Today segment on GKTW will be during the 8 AM hour on Friday (that is what is posted today at GKTW).
> 
> Katie



is that EST?  I assume it is...but don't want to miss it!


----------



## The Lurker

I assume it means the 2nd hour of the show, but I am not sure.  The note in the volunteer office just said 8 A.M Friday.

Katie


----------



## casper_jj11

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Ok another question (can you tell we are getting a little bit close?)
> 
> Ty has meds that need to stay frozen or at least cold. (I think I mentioned this before) so my delima is getting them from home to the airport(2hours) then to the villa (probably another 2hours). But I have some questions I would like to ask about security for them. So which would I call? The airport security or would I just call the airline and ask them?




I had to keep antibiotic liquid cold on our trip to Mexico last spring. I didn't actually ask anyone but if you'd like to, I'd contact the security organization. The airline doesn't really have any control over what security does. Have a look at the security organizatino website to see if medications are mentioned. For us  (in Canada), they're excluded from the requirements of no liquids on board. I put the medicine in a plastic ziploc bag which was in another larger ziploc bag with ice. I just dumped the ice prior to entering through security. Once on the other side, I asked for ice at a restaurant and refilled the larger ziploc bag with ice again and placed the medicine inside. It stayed cold until we arrived at our resort. They asked about it in Mexico when our bags were searched at customs but we had no issue with it at all. If it was within the US or between US and Canada, we wouldnt have even had an issue because no one looks at your carryon after you go through security. HTH


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone. Ok, so I have a question. I've been under the understanding that our wish foundation was booking the resort directly through Disney (we've requested to stay onsite) but in our last email, reference was made to the resort onsite being booked through GKTW. Maroo, I know you've talked about this before but I'm wondering what exactly this means. I believe we'll need to be there for an orientation? What time are these? We have ADR at Chef Mickeys for our arrival day so I may need to change that. I'm also wondering how it works for meals if you're staying onsite but booked through GKTW... we're not expected to go back and forth for meals are we? While I would love for the kiddos to experience GKTW, driving back and forth for meals would add a lot of travel time to our day ...


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. Ok, so I have a question. I've been under the understanding that our wish foundation was booking the resort directly through Disney (we've requested to stay onsite) but in our last email, reference was made to the resort onsite being booked through GKTW. Maroo, I know you've talked about this before but I'm wondering what exactly this means. I believe we'll need to be there for an orientation? What time are these? We have ADR at Chef Mickeys for our arrival day so I may need to change that. I'm also wondering how it works for meals if you're staying onsite but booked through GKTW... we're not expected to go back and forth for meals are we? While I would love for the kiddos to experience GKTW, driving back and forth for meals would add a lot of travel time to our day ...



My broken record may have to come out again...because some of this may depend on the chapter - 

But this is how it worked for us.

Our local called GKTW and GKTW actually booked the reservation.  Because Lauren needed a roll-in shower, we actually had to change resorts (the message didn't get to GKTW that we needed that), but eventually we were told that we would be staying at The Contemporary.  They wanted her on the monorail for transportation issues.  

So...here is how it worked:
- We arrived at the airport like most other families and had the GKTW greeter there waiting for us.  They gave us the directions to GKTW, helped get the luggage, etc, etc.  Then we went to GKTW.  They checked us in (stuffed animals for the kids, welcome buttons, etc).  Then we had some time to explore GKTW.  

Orientation times are, I think, 9 AM, 3:30 PM and 7:30 PM - or something close to that.  However - if you need to, they will schedule a private orientation and get you on your way - especially since you are not staying at GKTW.

As far as meals - our local chapter assumed we would be purchasing our meals on Disney property and allowed a certain amt per child and per adult per meal.  We were covered, but it definitely didn't cover a sit down meal for each of those.  We had snacks in the room for breakfast and mostly ate counter service.  It would probably cover a sit down meal or two, I would assume - but this varies GREATLY by chapter. 

So, no, I don't think any chapter expects you to drive back and forth for meals.

Having said that - I would definitely try to spend some time at GKTW and hopefully be able to catch some of the parties in the evenings.  The button will allow you to get through the parks pretty quickly and would give you some extra time to hopefully spend some time at GKTW.  

I would keep your ADR for the arrival day, but maybe try to make a back-up one?  For a typical family, I think it would be cheating the system to make back up ADR's - but for a wish trip that has so many unknowns, I think it is completely appropriate!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks so much Maroo! I have to say, I'm having a bit of a panic attack here. I would love for the kids to spend some time at GKTW  but I hate the unknown LOL. I'm one of these people that has to have a plan. I'm happy to deviate from it as often as we want but to start, I need a plan so going in not knowing what will happen freaks me out. I have all our ADRs booked. Max one per day and some days just counter service. I've started planning our days in th epark so we don't end up standing in the middle of the park saying "so where to next ... I don't know... what do you think?.... hmmm, I don't know, what do you think?"

We arrive at MCO at 1pm. We pick up our rental car at the airport. We usually stop for groceries for breakfast in the room on the way to th ehotel but we may just head directly to GKTW and hang around until the 345 orientation and then stay for awhile. I actually have a back up CM ressie for later in the week I think... need to check that... so missing it isn't a big deal. That will allow us to visit GKTW as long as we'd like.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much Maroo! I have to say, I'm having a bit of a panic attack here. I would love for the kids to spend some time at GKTW  but I hate the unknown LOL. I'm one of these people that has to have a plan. I'm happy to deviate from it as often as we want but to start, I need a plan so going in not knowing what will happen freaks me out. I have all our ADRs booked. Max one per day and some days just counter service. I've started planning our days in th epark so we don't end up standing in the middle of the park saying "so where to next ... I don't know... what do you think?.... hmmm, I don't know, what do you think?"
> 
> We arrive at MCO at 1pm. We pick up our rental car at the airport. We usually stop for groceries for breakfast in the room on the way to th ehotel but we may just head directly to GKTW and hang around until the 345 orientation and then stay for awhile. I actually have a back up CM ressie for later in the week I think... need to check that... so missing it isn't a big deal. That will allow us to visit GKTW as long as we'd like.



I think you will probably not be at GKTW too long before the orientation time.  Getting through the Orlando Airport and to your car will probably take an hour and it is about a 30 min drive.  So the timing should be about right, honestly.

Do you know where you are staying yet?  I can't keep up.  

I think having a plan is a great idea...you know what you want to accomplish and have a good idea of the layout of the parks because of your planning - then when things don't go to plan you will rely on the info you have researched to determine what to do next.

I finally had to just relax and let things go as they go because being "late" and off plan was stressing me out so much that I was not really having any fun.  Now I am more go with the flow - I plan it to death, but then when I get there, I just go with it.  Try to get the things done that I really wanted to do and go from there.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Well I spoke to my wish granter and they are going to try to get Chef Mickey's so that we don't have two Ohana ressies. If it doesn't work out that's fine! But I really appreciate them trying!

Also she was telling me that when we get to DHS to hurry up and get a Fast pass for the Toy Story ride?  I'm not sure why I would need a fast pass for that ride? Doesn't the "Magic Button" work for that?


----------



## Adrismommy

OUr trip is getting close... we leave a month from tomorrow.  I really need to get on my planning.  I was a nazi about it last year when we went.  I want to be more go-with-the-flow this time, but like Joanne said, I like to have a plan.  

An update on the Reality Wish event - $5100 and some change was raised for Adri's wish.  Her wish party has been scheduled for the Wednesday before we leave.  I talked with the MAW chapter and the casting director who headed up the fundraising and requested that the party just be our family.  We are up for them to invite whoever we want, but we didn't want an open invite on facebook to anyone who had donated and we aren't going to have extended family and all of that there.  So doing a lunchtime thing in the middle of the week just before we leave is perfect with us.  I assume that's when we'll get our packet.  The only problem is that if I notice any conflicts like some of you had (MAW scheduling an ADR during a time where you already had one scheduled), I might freak out since I'll only have a couple of days before we leave.  I think I'm going to get in touch with them in advance about a few questions that could potentially arise. 

Yesterday was my hubby's last day of school (he is an assistant principal) and he turns his dissertation in this time next week (WOOOOHOOOO!), which means we'll all be home together until we leave for Disney.  I'm excited about that.  Gives me some flexibility in my schedule to really plan.  One day I'll take pics of the shirts we made on the night we had to stay up all night for Adri's EEG and post them here.


----------



## kctwinmommy

maroo said:


> We have TWO new pretrip reports to add to the Wish Trippers thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010



Aww... thanks!! 

I do have some questions... Do we need to be making reservations for ADR's and things like that? Or does MAW usually handle those things?? I know things vary by chapter and state. But I'm trying to start thinking about things. And honestly, tonight was the first time that K has even asked about it. 

Part of her syndrome is a lack of emotion, or lack of appropriate emotions. So she really hasn't shown much excitement about it. I did show her things on the website about WDW, to give her ideas. She wants to do the Bibbidy-Bobbidy-Boutique, and she really LOVED animals, so something at either Sea World and/or Animal Kingdom would be great!

I just don't know how much we're supposed to set up and how much the MAW people take care of. I'm having a little trouble with our MAW granter cuz she's Polish and I have a hard time understanding her. We were told we had 2, and I met the one and talked to her 2-3 times in the very beginning (back in November), but now the other one has been handling things. 

Also, should I be starting to panic or do things really get moving closer to your trip!?! I'm just used to trying to plan a Disney trip several months, 2 years, in advance! With all the reservations, ADR's, plans, etc... So I don't want to miss something, or screw something up. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Well I spoke to my wish granter and they are going to try to get Chef Mickey's so that we don't have two Ohana ressies. If it doesn't work out that's fine! But I really appreciate them trying!
> 
> Also she was telling me that when we get to DHS to hurry up and get a Fast pass for the Toy Story ride?  I'm not sure why I would need a fast pass for that ride? Doesn't the "Magic Button" work for that?



We were able to use the magic button/green light GAC to ride Toy Story Mania three or four times.  I did notice that the fast passes for this ride were gone pretty quickly (we had friends travelling with us who used FP so we could ride together), but we just entered the fast pass line, showed our button and GAC card, and were ushered right in with the fast pass line.  This worked the same way on every ride we went on that had a fast pass.  We never actually got fast passes for any ride, and were never questioned on this.


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> I think you will probably not be at GKTW too long before the orientation time.  Getting through the Orlando Airport and to your car will probably take an hour and it is about a 30 min drive.  So the timing should be about right, honestly.
> 
> Do you know where you are staying yet?  I can't keep up.
> 
> I think having a plan is a great idea...you know what you want to accomplish and have a good idea of the layout of the parks because of your planning - then when things don't go to plan you will rely on the info you have researched to determine what to do next.
> 
> I finally had to just relax and let things go as they go because being "late" and off plan was stressing me out so much that I was not really having any fun.  Now I am more go with the flow - I plan it to death, but then when I get there, I just go with it.  Try to get the things done that I really wanted to do and go from there.





maroo said:


> I think you will probably not be at GKTW too long before the orientation time.  Getting through the Orlando Airport and to your car will probably take an hour and it is about a 30 min drive.  So the timing should be about right, honestly.
> 
> Do you know where you are staying yet?  I can't keep up.
> 
> I think having a plan is a great idea...you know what you want to accomplish and have a good idea of the layout of the parks because of your planning - then when things don't go to plan you will rely on the info you have researched to determine what to do next.
> 
> I finally had to just relax and let things go as they go because being "late" and off plan was stressing me out so much that I was not really having any fun.  Now I am more go with the flow - I plan it to death, but then when I get there, I just go with it.  Try to get the things done that I really wanted to do and go from there.



Ahh, sounds like me. Plan it to death and then go with the flow. It actually makes it so much more fun.... just allow the magic to happen!

BTW, we're at the Grand Floridian. 



wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Well I spoke to my wish granter and they are going to try to get Chef Mickey's so that we don't have two Ohana ressies. If it doesn't work out that's fine! But I really appreciate them trying!
> 
> Also she was telling me that when we get to DHS to hurry up and get a Fast pass for the Toy Story ride?  I'm not sure why I would need a fast pass for that ride? Doesn't the "Magic Button" work for that?



Its so wonderful that they're working with you like this on the ADRs. Oh my, Chase's trip is coming so fast! As for TSM, that's a strange comment but you know, I'm learning that as great as the wish groups are, they aren't as familiar with the parks, even the wish aspect of the parks, as those of us that are sharing information. I would hope she's wrong ... I'm in the midst of planning right now and I can tell you, there's not a FP planned so we're going to be in trouble if the pin/GAC doesn't work for all rides.



Adrismommy said:


> Yesterday was my hubby's last day of school (he is an assistant principal) and he turns his dissertation in this time next week (WOOOOHOOOO!), which means we'll all be home together until we leave for Disney.  I'm excited about that.  Gives me some flexibility in my schedule to really plan.  One day I'll take pics of the shirts we made on the night we had to stay up all night for Adri's EEG and post them here.



I'm so glad to hear Adri's party is just what you'd like. You don't need more stress and pressure. And Yeah on hubbie being home! I find it impossible to plan without someone to help out with the kids.


----------



## wishin' on a star

kctwinmommy said:


> Aww... thanks!!
> 
> I do have some questions... Do we need to be making reservations for ADR's and things like that? Or does MAW usually handle those things?? I know things vary by chapter and state. But I'm trying to start thinking about things. And honestly, tonight was the first time that K has even asked about it.
> 
> Part of her syndrome is a lack of emotion, or lack of appropriate emotions. So she really hasn't shown much excitement about it. I did show her things on the website about WDW, to give her ideas. She wants to do the Bibbidy-Bobbidy-Boutique, and she really LOVED animals, so something at either Sea World and/or Animal Kingdom would be great!
> 
> I just don't know how much we're supposed to set up and how much the MAW people take care of. I'm having a little trouble with our MAW granter cuz she's Polish and I have a hard time understanding her. We were told we had 2, and I met the one and talked to her 2-3 times in the very beginning (back in November), but now the other one has been handling things.
> 
> Also, should I be starting to panic or do things really get moving closer to your trip!?! I'm just used to trying to plan a Disney trip several months, 2 years, in advance! With all the reservations, ADR's, plans, etc... So I don't want to miss something, or screw something up.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Our chapter didn't make any ADR's for us, so I would make all the reservations you want and start planning.  The only thing that they did for us was to arrange a private meet and greet with Sleeping Beauty.  We didn't get the date/time for this until we arrived at GKTW.   It didn't work with our park plans and ADR's we had made already, and we met her at lunch and again another time, so we didn't stress about this one and honestly just skipped it.  

We didn't hear too much from our wish granters once we had our dates/travel plans confirmed, until we got our packet (1-2 weeks prior to the trip usually).  Have fun and make some plans!


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Well I spoke to my wish granter and they are going to try to get Chef Mickey's so that we don't have two Ohana ressies. If it doesn't work out that's fine! But I really appreciate them trying!
> 
> Also she was telling me that when we get to DHS to hurry up and get a Fast pass for the Toy Story ride?  I'm not sure why I would need a fast pass for that ride? Doesn't the "Magic Button" work for that?



That is sorta funny.    She must have been to Disney with her family and that was the biggest tip!  

I think this is why this forum is so helpful to families - because planning a wish trip is so different logistically (and yet similar) - so you get the Wish Trip information and the Disney information in one place.  

And yes - your magic button will usually provide access through the Fast Pass line or exit of most attractions.  It also usually signals a CM to allow you to "break" a character line, too.  The CM's really don't want Wish Families waiting in character lines and if they spot you waiting, they will at least get you out of the line and several families have reported that they have been told to "NEVER wait in a character line."  Find a CM and show them the button and ask them where you should line up and they will take care of ya.  Sometimes they sneak you through the back if it is an indoor attraction, sometimes they will ask the family about to go if they mind if a Wish Family takes a turn.  

For shows, the button really doesn't do much - except the CM may see it and if you arrive early enough for the show it does greatly increase the chances that you or your family member will be chosen for a extra part - if you are there early.  



Adrismommy said:


> OUr trip is getting close... we leave a month from tomorrow.  I really need to get on my planning.  I was a nazi about it last year when we went.  I want to be more go-with-the-flow this time, but like Joanne said, I like to have a plan.
> 
> An update on the Reality Wish event - $5100 and some change was raised for Adri's wish.  Her wish party has been scheduled for the Wednesday before we leave.  I talked with the MAW chapter and the casting director who headed up the fundraising and requested that the party just be our family.  We are up for them to invite whoever we want, but we didn't want an open invite on facebook to anyone who had donated and we aren't going to have extended family and all of that there.  So doing a lunchtime thing in the middle of the week just before we leave is perfect with us.  I assume that's when we'll get our packet.  The only problem is that if I notice any conflicts like some of you had (MAW scheduling an ADR during a time where you already had one scheduled), I might freak out since I'll only have a couple of days before we leave.  I think I'm going to get in touch with them in advance about a few questions that could potentially arise.
> 
> Yesterday was my hubby's last day of school (he is an assistant principal) and he turns his dissertation in this time next week (WOOOOHOOOO!), which means we'll all be home together until we leave for Disney.  I'm excited about that.  Gives me some flexibility in my schedule to really plan.  One day I'll take pics of the shirts we made on the night we had to stay up all night for Adri's EEG and post them here.



They raised a lot of money!  

I would call them and see if they can let you know about any ADR's now - our wish organization was totally fine with that.  

I am so glad that your Hubby will be home! 



kctwinmommy said:


> Aww... thanks!!
> 
> I do have some questions... Do we need to be making reservations for ADR's and things like that? Or does MAW usually handle those things?? I know things vary by chapter and state. But I'm trying to start thinking about things. And honestly, tonight was the first time that K has even asked about it.
> 
> I would go ahead and make some - so that they fit in your plans.  Usually when the MAW chapter makes them they just include the $$ to pay for them in your expense check and then you can use the ADR you made - just make sure you cancel the one MAW made so that another family can have it AND to make sure MAW doesn't get charged for any that may have required a credit card hold.
> 
> Part of her syndrome is a lack of emotion, or lack of appropriate emotions. So she really hasn't shown much excitement about it. I did show her things on the website about WDW, to give her ideas. She wants to do the Bibbidy-Bobbidy-Boutique, and she really LOVED animals, so something at either Sea World and/or Animal Kingdom would be great!
> 
> There are lots of restaurants that have animals.  Coral Reef is in Epcot and has a HUGE aquarium.  There is a restaurant at Sea World with an aquarium in there, too.  There is also Rainforest Cafe - but it is REALLY loud in there and can be scary for some kids.  Animal Kingdom doesn't really have any restaurants with animals in them - but Boma, at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, is GREAT and they have lots of animals at the resort that she could look at before and after your meal.  She is going to love Animal Kingdom!  There are animals everywhere!
> 
> I just don't know how much we're supposed to set up and how much the MAW people take care of. I'm having a little trouble with our MAW granter cuz she's Polish and I have a hard time understanding her. We were told we had 2, and I met the one and talked to her 2-3 times in the very beginning (back in November), but now the other one has been handling things.
> 
> Also, should I be starting to panic or do things really get moving closer to your trip!?! I'm just used to trying to plan a Disney trip several months, 2 years, in advance! With all the reservations, ADR's, plans, etc... So I don't want to miss something, or screw something up.
> 
> I promise you won't!  Wish trips are so awesome.  The key, in my opinion, is really soaking up the Wish Trip "only" stuff - use that button to ride the rides you want.  Use the button to see the characters you might not normally wait to see.  Hang out in the Wish Lounges and VIP Lounges that you have access to.  If you think you will be back to Disney - then just make this trip about the Wish Stuff...whatever you guys want to do that you don't normally get to do.
> 
> Last week I watched a child ride Toy Story 3 times in a row on his Wish Trip - and a wish trip is about the only time you can do that.  If she wants to hang out with the animals, then you could talk to a CM and see what access they could give her.
> 
> And then be prepared for the unexpected magic.  Always have your camera on you.  You never know what thing will happen on your trip that is just magical for your family.
> 
> All of us came back with a "I wish I had _____."  So there will be those moments where you feel like you should have done this or that - but go with the flow.  Don't panic - just enjoy what you get to do and experience and live in each moment.  Soak it up.
> 
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Regarding the character lines...we were just there in May, and never waited in a character line.  We just went up to the CM/handler at the front of the line, and showed the button.  We were never asked to wait at all.  The next family was just told that we would be going ahead of them.  We always wore our MAW button in addition to the GKTW button/lanyard, so we really never even got strange looks...or if we did, I just ignored them!  I wondered if we would get the same preference at Star Wars weekends with the characters who are not normally there, but we experienced the same thing, right to the front, and lots of special attention.  

The characters were a huge part of what made the trip special for my kids...thanks to the magic button.

I think the big thing is not to be afraid to show the button/GAC and ask where to go/fastest way to get on a ride/best seat, etc.  Sometimes CM's went out of their way to do something special for us...for example, asking us if we wanted to ride twice.  But other times we just asked...and we found that usually a CM is willing to do something great for a wish family.


----------



## casper_jj11

kctwinmommy said:


> Aww... thanks!!
> 
> I do have some questions... Do we need to be making reservations for ADR's and things like that? Or does MAW usually handle those things?? I know things vary by chapter and state. But I'm trying to start thinking about things. And honestly, tonight was the first time that K has even asked about it.
> 
> Part of her syndrome is a lack of emotion, or lack of appropriate emotions. So she really hasn't shown much excitement about it. I did show her things on the website about WDW, to give her ideas. She wants to do the Bibbidy-Bobbidy-Boutique, and she really LOVED animals, so something at either Sea World and/or Animal Kingdom would be great!
> 
> I just don't know how much we're supposed to set up and how much the MAW people take care of. I'm having a little trouble with our MAW granter cuz she's Polish and I have a hard time understanding her. We were told we had 2, and I met the one and talked to her 2-3 times in the very beginning (back in November), but now the other one has been handling things.
> 
> Also, should I be starting to panic or do things really get moving closer to your trip!?! I'm just used to trying to plan a Disney trip several months, 2 years, in advance! With all the reservations, ADR's, plans, etc... So I don't want to miss something, or screw something up.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Anything you'd like to do, try and get a reservation on your own. I knew DD wanted to do BBB and CRT. I booked them as soon as I could. I found out after that our wish group does one 'event' per wish child at Disney. It could be an ADR, it could be BBB or something like that. We chose BBB but they don't book til later and I already had CRT ressie for the day we wanted it. The Wsih group said to keep the ressie and asked for the reservation number. They took over the reservation that I already made. All other ADRs I made myself once I decided where we were going to be each day. You can always cancel the ADRs if you change your mind so to me, more is better.


I'm so glad to hear about TSM. This was our plan for TSM, ride over and over as long as the kids want. I suspect the same may happen for Barnstormer 

So I heard from our wish coordinator. She forwarded the questions to head office. Indeed, we will need to go to GKTW for orientation which they believe is twice a day (morning and night). They said that since CM is a hard ressie to get (I was impressed that they knew that) that once I get the pkg, I can call GKTW myself and let them know and they'll likely rearrange the orientation for us so we don't miss our ADR. Now, I think there's more of a chance that Maroo is right that there's a mid afternoon orientation so we'll likely make that one anyway but if not, its good to know we can call them up... I'm working on changing it anyway because our first day may be a good time for the kids to get a feels for GKTW to determine if they want to go back later in our trip.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> So I heard from our wish coordinator. She forwarded the questions to head office. Indeed, we will need to go to GKTW for orientation which they believe is twice a day (morning and night). They said that since CM is a hard ressie to get (I was impressed that they knew that) that once I get the pkg, I can call GKTW myself and let them know and they'll likely rearrange the orientation for us so we don't miss our ADR. Now, I think there's more of a chance that Maroo is right that there's a mid afternoon orientation so we'll likely make that one anyway but if not, its good to know we can call them up... I'm working on changing it anyway because our first day may be a good time for the kids to get a feels for GKTW to determine if they want to go back later in our trip.



This was almost 2 years ago - I can not believe that trip was almost TWO years ago!  

But when I called GKTW to schedule a certain time for orientation, they told me that they can't schedule it the day before.  They said that I could call late on the day before and that they would have the schedule for the next day.

I was driving and literally drove straight to Disney well into the night to make SURE I was there for the 9 AM orientation because they couldn't guarantee me a 3:30 PM one.

I didn't know then that I could have requested a private orientation, which would have been ideal.

I just went to the 9 AM one - Lauren did not even arrive until around 2 PM.

I guess it just depends on how they do it now, but back then they would not pre-schedule the afternoon session until the last minute.


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> This was almost 2 years ago - I can not believe that trip was almost TWO years ago!
> 
> But when I called GKTW to schedule a certain time for orientation, they told me that they can't schedule it the day before.  They said that I could call late on the day before and that they would have the schedule for the next day.
> 
> I was driving and literally drove straight to Disney well into the night to make SURE I was there for the 9 AM orientation because they couldn't guarantee me a 3:30 PM one.
> 
> I didn't know then that I could have requested a private orientation, which would have been ideal.
> 
> I just went to the 9 AM one - Lauren did not even arrive until around 2 PM.
> 
> I guess it just depends on how they do it now, but back then they would not pre-schedule the afternoon session until the last minute.



Wow. Good to know. Our flight arrives at 1pm so I'll give a call the day before to just make sure the 330 one is going ahead. If not, we won't rush from the airport. The next is 745 according to the wish foundation and really, that's super late for my kids considering we'll be up late for fireworks and stuff later in the day. While one of us could go if we were staying at GKTW, its not likely to happen with us offsite because neither of us wants to drive back to the resort alone. That means all 5 of us going to an orientation at almost 8pm ... I'm really hoping that won't need to happen.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Wow. Good to know. Our flight arrives at 1pm so I'll give a call the day before to just make sure the 330 one is going ahead. If not, we won't rush from the airport. The next is 745 according to the wish foundation and really, that's super late for my kids considering we'll be up late for fireworks and stuff later in the day. While one of us could go if we were staying at GKTW, its not likely to happen with us offsite because neither of us wants to drive back to the resort alone. That means all 5 of us going to an orientation at almost 8pm ... I'm really hoping that won't need to happen.



I definitely think that with you staying at a Disney resort that they will work with you on it. 

And if you can get a private one, it would be good...you know most of the info from hanging out over here with us anyway.   It would be a fairly short orientation.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks Maroo. Hopefully if I explain how hard it will be on the kids after an early start to the day, they'll do a private one for us if the 330 one isn't happening that day. If not, we'll work with it. I'm so excited .... just got our reservation number for our flights from our wish coordinator. I called Air Canada and because the ticket price hasn't increased, we jus need to pay the change of ticket fee to extend our trip... so I did! It's official! We're there an extra 4 days!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi everyone. I wanted to see if you could stop buy my ptr and take a look at the green Goofy Tshirt Scouthawkk made for Ty. Remember I had asked on here about his motto and if anyone had any ideas? Well this is the outcome of it and he is sooo thrilled. Im not sure Im allowed to post it on this one or not so please take a peek at his ptr please? I hope and pray I have as much courage as my little boy has. I don't think it could have been explained any better then this because look at Goofy all proud!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Maroo. Hopefully if I explain how hard it will be on the kids after an early start to the day, they'll do a private one for us if the 330 one isn't happening that day. If not, we'll work with it. I'm so excited .... just got our reservation number for our flights from our wish coordinator. I called Air Canada and because the ticket price hasn't increased, we jus need to pay the change of ticket fee to extend our trip... so I did! It's official! We're there an extra 4 days!



That's awesome that you will be able to extend 4 days!  At the end of our trip, we were SO wishing that we had extended.  

I bet GKTW will work with you on the orientation thing.  Our flight got in at noon, and that day they were having a 3 pm orientation, because they said several families had checked in that day.  Interestingly enough, DH said there were only two others at the orientation with him.


----------



## The Lurker

I apologize.  I have spent the last 2 hours watching the Today show and have seen nothing about Give Kids the World.  I don't know what happened or why.  However, I am volunteering this afternoon and will ask and update later.

Sorry,

A disappointed Katie


----------



## maroo

The Lurker said:


> I apologize.  I have spent the last 2 hours watching the Today show and have seen nothing about Give Kids the World.  I don't know what happened or why.  However, I am volunteering this afternoon and will ask and update later.
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> A disappointed Katie



You don't owe us an apology at all. 

My hunch is that they were going to split their day between Universal and GKTW and the big Universal stars (Harry Potter) may have thrown off the timing, etc.  ??  Just guessing?

I wish they would show GKTW as one of those charities that people should support.


----------



## rcq925

I'm disappointed too!  But not your fault!  Let us know what you find out at GKTW!  

I am excited for them to be on the Today Show and hope it is still going to happen!!


----------



## cajunfan

Hey all you dissers...check out Maroo's siggie and vote to have GKTW receive a grant from PEPSI...they have moved from 11th to 9th place in about 2 weeks, but I know WE can get them to first place!! VOTE ONCE A DAY!


Lynn


----------



## Adrismommy

rcq925 said:


> I'm disappointed too!  But not your fault!  Let us know what you find out at GKTW!
> 
> I am excited for them to be on the Today Show and hope it is still going to happen!!



Yeah I watched the first 3 hours today hoping I'd see it.  We leave in a month so I was excited to show it to Adri.  Let us know what you find out, Katie!


----------



## The Lurker

I checked.  GKTW got a call late last night saying the GKTW segment on the Today show had been cancelled and with no reason stated nor did they give a future date.  I found out I was not alone in watching with disappointment.  I will let you no if they post another date.  
So now everyone who watched did not see GKTW but they did get a preview to the new Harry Potter exhibit at Universal.

By the way the so-called new Dragon Roller Coaster is actually the old Dueling Dragons with a new name.  The other rides are new.  The Butter Beer costs $8.95 but you get to keep the mug and one report said unlimited refills - not sure if that was just for the opening.  My daughter told me that her friends who had gone to the previews said that the lines for the beer were incredible and her friends didn't think it was anything special (very bland) but the chocolate frogs were great.  The local TV also reported the Butter beer is non-alcoholic and made from "Scottish shortbread and butterscotch".  It comes in regular and frozen and the frozen, with our hot weather, has been a hit.  

Katie


----------



## blessedmom4

The Lurker said:


> I checked.  GKTW got a call late last night saying the GKTW segment on the Today show had been cancelled and with no reason stated nor did they give a future date.  I found out I was not alone in watching with disappointment.  I will let you no if they post another date.
> So now everyone who watched did not see GKTW but they did get a preview to the new Harry Potter exhibit at Universal.
> 
> By the way the so-called new Dragon Roller Coaster is actually the old Dueling Dragons with a new name.  The other rides are new.  The Butter Beer costs $8.95 but you get to keep the mug and one report said unlimited refills - not sure if that was just for the opening.  My daughter told me that her friends who had gone to the previews said that the lines for the beer were incredible and her friends didn't think it was anything special (very bland) but the chocolate frogs were great.  The local TV also reported the Butter beer is non-alcoholic and made from "Scottish shortbread and butterscotch".  It comes in regular and frozen and the frozen, with our hot weather, has been a hit.
> 
> Katie



Thank you Katie for keeping everyone up-to-date on the GKTW segment.

 I love hearing about the HP stuff...please let us know any other tidbits you hear if you have the time.


----------



## The Lurker

ok - here is the "grocery line" gossip - Universal Studies unbelievably packed today.  Line for Harry Potter - 1100 people.  People leaving without seeing the attraction.

According to my daughter (she is huge fan and an adult Disney Parks fanantic).  One of the lines - I think the one that goes into the Castle -  goes by all sorts of Harry Potter stuff.  She doesn't want to do the ride but is trying to find out if you can do the line and get out without the ride (like Space Mountain).  She has decided she wants to wait until the fall and go mid-week when the lines won't be as bad.  One problem - she can't drive so she has decided I should take her.  I am not a Harry Potter fan and the ticket price is $80.  I am not enthused nor is my husband. She may have to wait till her birthday unless she can find a friend or perhaps her brother will take her.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Katie, thanks for the update. I remembered around 8:45 when we were at the hospital for Phoebe's MRI. I called my mom and asked her to record it but I was worried I missed it earlier. Maybe a few emails to the Today show will help??? I'll give it a try.

I hope you can get out of HP.  I'm not a fan either. DH rode the Dueling Dragons and LOVED IT. It stayed open during the rest of the construction I guess.


----------



## The Lurker

One problem with the Today show I think is that the segment on GKTW is very general - not date specific which means (unlike the opening of Harry Potter) it can be used any time.  I think this may the kind of thing they can stick in a drawer and grab whenever they have a short news day.  It is just my opinion.  I mention to the people in the Volunteer office that I had posted the time (I didn't say where) and a lot of others had watched for nothing.  Another volunteer said she had emailed lots of people to, so I hope they realize there is interest and will keep us informed (even if it is at the last minute or late at night).  They have our email addresses.

Katie


----------



## wishin' on a star

Hi Katie!  Thanks for keeping us up to date.  I watched as well, and my kids were so excited that "Give Kids"...as they call it...might be on tv.  It's okay, though...I explained how the news works, and that sometimes there is just more important stuff that has to get shown and features like this just get bumped.  Their school has been on the local news before for some of the things they do for Haiti, and we have experienced the same delays with the local news.  I'm not a HP fan either, but it was at least a little interesting for them to watch since I was making them watch the news!

Thansk for the updates!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

I too was waiting with excitement!! Well hopefully they will air it soon. I'd love to watch the segment.

We are HUGE HP fans and I am praying that we won't have any problems using the button or navigating through the crowds to see all of the exhibits and cool things.  I'm really worried but hopefully things will work out. I know Courtney would LOVE to try some butterbeer so I really hope she is able to get some!!


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to see if you could stop buy my ptr and take a look at the green Goofy Tshirt Scouthawkk made for Ty. Remember I had asked on here about his motto and if anyone had any ideas? Well this is the outcome of it and he is sooo thrilled. Im not sure Im allowed to post it on this one or not so please take a peek at his ptr please? I hope and pray I have as much courage as my little boy has. I don't think it could have been explained any better then this because look at Goofy all proud!!



I am so sorry....I missed this post the other day!

you are welcome to post ANYTHING on this thread!  You can post shirt ideas, plans, questions - anything related to a wish trip or your life in general.  





The Lurker said:


> ok - here is the "grocery line" gossip - Universal Studies unbelievably packed today.  Line for Harry Potter - 1100 people.  People leaving without seeing the attraction.
> 
> According to my daughter (she is huge fan and an adult Disney Parks fanantic).  One of the lines - I think the one that goes into the Castle -  goes by all sorts of Harry Potter stuff.  She doesn't want to do the ride but is trying to find out if you can do the line and get out without the ride (like Space Mountain).  She has decided she wants to wait until the fall and go mid-week when the lines won't be as bad.  One problem - she can't drive so she has decided I should take her.  I am not a Harry Potter fan and the ticket price is $80.  I am not enthused nor is my husband. She may have to wait till her birthday unless she can find a friend or perhaps her brother will take her.



I am probably going in Sept...I think...was thinking about buying an AP - but not sure I will fit on their rides....still trying to decide if I want to do it or not.  But if I go, she is welcome to come along with me!  Some random stranger - but I am a Harry Potter fan!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

I think I read on here somewhere that it wouldn't be a problem if extra ppl stayed with you at GKTW. 
Here's what I'm thinking.......my mom has been a huge help with Lauren....she is the most amazing Nana in the world!!!!! I want so bad for her to experience part of this. So, I brought it up to my dad the other day....that the two of them should come down our last couple of days there. That way they could experience a day at Disney and actually see GKTW. Lauren would go i.n.s.a.n.e. lol if her Nana and Papa showed up! 
I'm definitely not talking about all week (my family has a wrecker service and there's no way my dad would leave it for more than 3-4 days). I'm just thinking about the last 2-3 days were there. Of course we'd pay for any of their meals at GKTW. 
Do they mind if you do this and should I let someone know?

Her bday is this Wednesday-he's gonna tell her then that they're gonna come down our last few days there. She's wanted to go the whole time but didn't want to leave him for 9-10 days. He never ever wants to go anywhere so this will be a huge shock for her!!!!
Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## The Lurker

For those of you interested in the new Harry Potter exhibit at US, there is an excellent article in this morning's Orlando Sentinel - available on line without signing up - under More Wizarding World of Harry Potter is a guided tour of Hogwarth.  Worth noting is that it is very dark and if you skip the line inside the castle you will miss the Harry Potter relics and the rooms that resemble the movie set.  In fact, the Orlando Sentinel has more info than you can imagine or perhaps have time to read.


----------



## blessedmom4

The Lurker said:


> For those of you interested in the new Harry Potter exhibit at US, there is an excellent article in this morning's Orlando Sentinel - available on line without signing up - under More Wizarding World of Harry Potter is a guided tour of Hogwarth.  Worth noting is that it is very dark and if you skip the line inside the castle you will miss the Harry Potter relics and the rooms that resemble the movie set.  In fact, the Orlando Sentinel has more info than you can imagine or perhaps have time to read.



Thank you Katie, I can't wait to explore. I am a HUGE Harry Potter Fan! I bought the first book for my oldest son through scholastic for his birthday years ago. I was trying to find something to engage him in reading and when I saw it advertised HP mania had not happened. He wanted to be Harry Potter for Halloween that year and I dressed him up, complete with scar...NO ONE we met  had ever heard of Harry Potter...the following year it was the hot Halloween costume...and yes that year he had a real costume and EVERYONE knew who he was. I hope I posted this link correctly for anyone else who would like to read: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter/

Maroo, I wish I could meet you  in Florida in September, I would LOVE to  experience The Wizarding World of Harry  Potter with another fan!


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> I am so sorry....I missed this post the other day!
> 
> you are welcome to post ANYTHING on this thread!  You can post shirt ideas, plans, questions - anything related to a wish trip or your life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am probably going in Sept...I think...was thinking about buying an AP - but not sure I will fit on their rides....still trying to decide if I want to do it or not.  But if I go, she is welcome to come along with me!  Some random stranger - but I am a Harry Potter fan!



We are going the end of Sept, and I am so excited about Harry Potter (I think I am more excited than the kids). I have been waiting to go since I 1st heard about it a couple years ago  I'm not sure if Nicky (wish kid) will like it, becuase Harry Potter sometimes scares him.  Hope the lines are not too long,  or hope the wish button helps


----------



## jen-y

Laurensmom2004 said:


> I think I read on here somewhere that it wouldn't be a problem if extra ppl stayed with you at GKTW.
> Here's what I'm thinking.......my mom has been a huge help with Lauren....she is the most amazing Nana in the world!!!!! I want so bad for her to experience part of this. So, I brought it up to my dad the other day....that the two of them should come down our last couple of days there. That way they could experience a day at Disney and actually see GKTW. Lauren would go i.n.s.a.n.e. lol if her Nana and Papa showed up!
> I'm definitely not talking about all week (my family has a wrecker service and there's no way my dad would leave it for more than 3-4 days). I'm just thinking about the last 2-3 days were there. Of course we'd pay for any of their meals at GKTW.
> Do they mind if you do this and should I let someone know?
> 
> Her bday is this Wednesday-he's gonna tell her then that they're gonna come down our last few days there. She's wanted to go the whole time but didn't want to leave him for 9-10 days. He never ever wants to go anywhere so this will be a huge shock for her!!!!
> Thanks for any help!!!!!




I think we were told that the GKTW villas sleep 6-7 people and that you can have family stay w/you (of course they pay all their own other expenses). I would call your Wish Granter becuase mine did mention that all people staying there must be registered.  We have family meeting us down there who will not be staying at GKTW, but still may stop by and hang out with us there for the day, so we would need to notify the office that we are expecting visitors


----------



## maroo

Laurensmom2004 said:


> I think I read on here somewhere that it wouldn't be a problem if extra ppl stayed with you at GKTW.
> Here's what I'm thinking.......my mom has been a huge help with Lauren....she is the most amazing Nana in the world!!!!! I want so bad for her to experience part of this. So, I brought it up to my dad the other day....that the two of them should come down our last couple of days there. That way they could experience a day at Disney and actually see GKTW. Lauren would go i.n.s.a.n.e. lol if her Nana and Papa showed up!
> I'm definitely not talking about all week (my family has a wrecker service and there's no way my dad would leave it for more than 3-4 days). I'm just thinking about the last 2-3 days were there. Of course we'd pay for any of their meals at GKTW.
> Do they mind if you do this and should I let someone know?
> 
> Her bday is this Wednesday-he's gonna tell her then that they're gonna come down our last few days there. She's wanted to go the whole time but didn't want to leave him for 9-10 days. He never ever wants to go anywhere so this will be a huge shock for her!!!!
> Thanks for any help!!!!!



I would call your local wish granter and GKTW just to let them know.  Or...if they are coming anyway...you could just let GKTW know when you get there and make sure it is ok for them to stay with you.  As long as the occupancy of the villa doesn't exceed 7, you should be fine.  



jen-y said:


> I think we were told that the GKTW villas sleep 6-7 people and that you can have family stay w/you (of course they pay all their own other expenses). I would call your Wish Granter becuase mine did mention that all people staying there must be registered.  We have family meeting us down there who will not be staying at GKTW, but still may stop by and hang out with us there for the day, so we would need to notify the office that we are expecting visitors



I concur!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thanks Maroo. 



maroo said:


> I am so sorry....I missed this post the other day!
> 
> you are welcome to post ANYTHING on this thread!  You can post shirt ideas, plans, questions - anything related to a wish trip or your life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am probably going in Sept...I think...was thinking about buying an AP - but not sure I will fit on their rides....still trying to decide if I want to do it or not.  But if I go, she is welcome to come along with me!  Some random stranger - but I am a Harry Potter fan!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I called US and asked about Harry Potter and being a Wish family. Here is what she told me.

We will have to wait in the line and it WILL take hours (this is based on our trip in 3 weeks) to get in. 

There is little shade for the line.

The Wish Pass (not sure what it is actually called there) will not work for Forbidden Journey ride. 

The pass will work for Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff.

If anyone finds out anything else please post it.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I called US and asked about Harry Potter and being a Wish family. Here is what she told me.
> 
> We will have to wait in the line and it WILL take hours (this is based on our trip in 3 weeks) to get in.
> 
> There is little shade for the line.
> 
> The Wish Pass (not sure what it is actually called there) will not work for Forbidden Journey ride.
> 
> The pass will work for Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff.
> 
> If anyone finds out anything else please post it.



I really think they are made to say that.  I think if you find the "right" TM (same as CM at Disney) - possibly a manager looking type - that they would help make sure that you get to ride.  But you will need to find a manager. 

I know with it being so new that they have a LOT on their plates - lots of unhappy people about the lines and such - but I am pretty sure that the "right" TM would make sure you guys got to ride.  Go see someone EARLY in the day and ask often - don't just ask once and be done with it...try asking different people (always being very nice, obviously).  I would just keep asking and asking.  It may not work - but seems like it would be worth trying.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thanks Maroo. I will try that and see what they say. I understand they have so much going on right now.I just can't imagine all of the unhappy people. That is one reason I called was to get a better understanding before we got there. I also asked if the HP would impact us going to the JAWs ride and she said it shouldn't.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Tonya, that is pretty much what I was told when I called also  it kind of seemed like a script honestly  I'm going to try and ask every staff person I see until I get a positive response.  Someone is going to take us into Hogsmeade I just know it!!!!

I will definitely post details of the whole experience. I guess we will be the guinea pig family!!! If you guys have anymore tips to get us and future wish families in feel free to share! I am absolutely desperate at this point!!! Even thinking about actually doing 2 days at Universal if the first one is a bust JUST to see the WWOHP!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I sure hope it works. Hopefully someone will see our desperation LOL sorry you have to go first That is what I was thinking. We are going on Sunday so we will have the rest of the week to try to work it in. I'm thinking the weekend isn't going to be the best time to try to see it



wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Tonya, that is pretty much what I was told when I called also  it kind of seemed like a script honestly  I'm going to try and ask every staff person I see until I get a positive response.  Someone is going to take us into Hogsmeade I just know it!!!!
> 
> 
> I will definitely post details of the whole experience. I guess we will be the guinea pig family!!! If you guys have anymore tips to get us and future wish families in feel free to share! I am absolutely desperate at this point!!! Even thinking about actually doing 2 days at Universal if the first one is a bust JUST to see the WWOHP!!


----------



## blessedmom4

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Tonya, that is pretty much what I was told when I called also  it kind of seemed like a script honestly  I'm going to try and ask every staff person I see until I get a positive response.  Someone is going to take us into Hogsmeade I just know it!!!!
> 
> I will definitely post details of the whole experience. I guess we will be the guinea pig family!!! If you guys have anymore tips to get us and future wish families in feel free to share! I am absolutely desperate at this point!!! Even thinking about actually doing 2 days at Universal if the first one is a bust JUST to see the WWOHP!!





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I sure hope it works. Hopefully someone will see our desperation LOL sorry you have to go first That is what I was thinking. We are going on Sunday so we will have the rest of the week to try to work it in. I'm thinking the weekend isn't going to be the best time to try to see it



Perhaps the wonderful people at GKTW would be able to share some information from families that are currently there? Just a thought...


----------



## rcq925

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Tonya, that is pretty much what I was told when I called also  it kind of seemed like a script honestly  I'm going to try and ask every staff person I see until I get a positive response.  Someone is going to take us into Hogsmeade I just know it!!!!
> 
> I will definitely post details of the whole experience. I guess we will be the guinea pig family!!! If you guys have anymore tips to get us and future wish families in feel free to share! I am absolutely desperate at this point!!! Even thinking about actually doing 2 days at Universal if the first one is a bust JUST to see the WWOHP!!



Good luck getting in!!!!    Wow you are getting ready to leave,  you must be so excited!!!  I hope you have a wonderful trip and can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## maroo

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Tonya, that is pretty much what I was told when I called also  it kind of seemed like a script honestly  I'm going to try and ask every staff person I see until I get a positive response.  Someone is going to take us into Hogsmeade I just know it!!!!
> 
> I will definitely post details of the whole experience. I guess we will be the guinea pig family!!! If you guys have anymore tips to get us and future wish families in feel free to share! I am absolutely desperate at this point!!! Even thinking about actually doing 2 days at Universal if the first one is a bust JUST to see the WWOHP!!



I do think they have been given a script...that pretty much gives the same answer to every question...because people were getting mad that they were getting different answers.  Now they get the same answer, it is just wrong half the time.   

Let us know how that works for you guys!  And if you...get a name of anyone that is able to make it happen for you!




cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I sure hope it works. Hopefully someone will see our desperation LOL sorry you have to go first That is what I was thinking. We are going on Sunday so we will have the rest of the week to try to work it in. I'm thinking the weekend isn't going to be the best time to try to see it



I really think the right person - playing the "this is our wish trip" card - will surely be able to get you in.  The GKTW GAP card is considered VIP at Universal - so hopefully that will help.



blessedmom4 said:


> Perhaps the wonderful people at GKTW would be able to share some information from families that are currently there? Just a thought...



This is a good thought!


----------



## kctwinmommy

I'm so happy that we finally got our nursing situation set!! We've had a really bad time with staffing our nursing hours for our daughter. Plus, several that we wouldn't want to come with us. But we've got 2 really good nurses that are coming with!!

And one of them, she has a young daughter (age 3), and they were planning a WDW trip for the fall. So she asked if her husband and DD could meet her down there. I said absolutely! We'd have no problem if they met up with us for some of the stuff. I know Kira would enjoy being with another kid. And she said she totally understands she's there to work, but at the same time, Kira's not a difficult case during the day. So she doesn't require much work. And her DH & DD, won't be around all the time, just a little bit. But I don't blame her, this is a great way for them to save some money and enjoy WDW too!


----------



## palmtreelover08

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.  

I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags. 

I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.


----------



## kctwinmommy

palmtreelover08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.
> 
> I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.



That is so great!! I know I used to be the one making donations. It's been a little hard to be on the other end of things now. But it's wonderful that they're taking the donation. They're sure to make some kids smile!!


----------



## The Lurker

Ok - here is the latest, up to the minute report on Harry Potter.  I did check with families today and 2 had opted out of Universal, 1 went to Universal but avoided the Harry Potter and had a great time in the Dr. Suuez (however you spell it) area, however 1 family did go and did get into Harry Potter.  They went at night, figuring the crowds would be less and they were.  A team member did honor their special card and let them go to the front of line for the new ride - however, by missing the line that goes through the castle (I have heard that it takes 45 minutes of crowds and bumping, but worth it to the "real" Harry Potter affectionados.  They did enjoy the ride and were very happy they had done in.  They also were allowed to go to the front of the magic wand line and the chocolate line - each of which would have been a 45 minute wait.  They did not try the butter beer as the wish child didn't expect to like it.  Plus the cost - around $10 seemed high even if it included a souvenir mug.  So that is my unofficial and totally unscientific survey.  I will be at the pool on Friday and try to talk with some families then.  By the way, the restaurant in the area is a fish and chips place.

Katie


----------



## rcq925

palmtreelover08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.
> 
> I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.



That is so sweet!!!  Thank you so much for your donation from the heart!  It means a lot that there are wonderful people like you still left in the world


----------



## xanphylus

palmtreelover08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.
> 
> I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.




Wow! That is a great idea! I have tons of those things too! All in plastic bags, tags and all! If you don't mind- I am curious to know how much that will be roughly to ship. PM me if you wouldn't mind sharing that info please! Then I could send a bunch too and they would be supplied with beanies for quite some time!


----------



## maroo

palmtreelover08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.
> 
> I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.



That is so awesome!!!!!!!!

You are so sweet. 

One thing...I think...that might be done with them, which would be really cool, too...is if they went on display in the Gingerbread House.  They have dolls and such from all over the world - it would be cool to have one of your "babies" there for all of the kids to admire for years to come, too.  

What a GREAT idea!  



The Lurker said:


> Ok - here is the latest, up to the minute report on Harry Potter.  I did check with families today and 2 had opted out of Universal, 1 went to Universal but avoided the Harry Potter and had a great time in the Dr. Suuez (however you spell it) area, however 1 family did go and did get into Harry Potter.  They went at night, figuring the crowds would be less and they were.  A team member did honor their special card and let them go to the front of line for the new ride - however, by missing the line that goes through the castle (I have heard that it takes 45 minutes of crowds and bumping, but worth it to the "real" Harry Potter affectionados.  They did enjoy the ride and were very happy they had done in.  They also were allowed to go to the front of the magic wand line and the chocolate line - each of which would have been a 45 minute wait.  They did not try the butter beer as the wish child didn't expect to like it.  Plus the cost - around $10 seemed high even if it included a souvenir mug.  So that is my unofficial and totally unscientific survey.  I will be at the pool on Friday and try to talk with some families then.  By the way, the restaurant in the area is a fish and chips place.
> 
> Katie



Katie - You are wonderful!!!!!

What a great report!  Keep the info coming!  

Katie - I appreciate your help on here so much.  You have a great perspective that we just can't have.  Your information is invaluable!  Thanks for what you do for these families.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kctwinmommy said:


> I'm so happy that we finally got our nursing situation set!! We've had a really bad time with staffing our nursing hours for our daughter. Plus, several that we wouldn't want to come with us. But we've got 2 really good nurses that are coming with!!
> 
> And one of them, she has a young daughter (age 3), and they were planning a WDW trip for the fall. So she asked if her husband and DD could meet her down there. I said absolutely! We'd have no problem if they met up with us for some of the stuff. I know Kira would enjoy being with another kid. And she said she totally understands she's there to work, but at the same time, Kira's not a difficult case during the day. So she doesn't require much work. And her DH & DD, won't be around all the time, just a little bit. But I don't blame her, this is a great way for them to save some money and enjoy WDW too!



*Yay for getting your nurses sorted out. I bet that is a big relief. It sounds like you will all have a good time and have nursing care too.*



palmtreelover08 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a line and tell you that I think you and all of your families are amazing and courageous.  Because of the things that I have been reading that Disney is doing for you and your family, and the special treatment you are given, I will never ever complain about the cost of my room, the price of my soda or price of a hoodie.  If only a miniscule amt. of what I pay goes towards giving your families your trips..it is so worth it to me.
> 
> I have a collection of Beanie Babies (probabaly close to 75) that all have tags and have been sitting in my display cabinet, doing nothing but staring at me.  I called GTKTW after reading these posts, and since they have not been played with and have the tags, I can donate them.  I'm so excited I could cry.  I am going to send the box out tomorrow.  Apparently, when you get to GTKTW, you get a welcome bag, and in the welcome bag is a stuffed animal of some kind.  I am so excited that a Diser or their family member may get one of my beanies..that is where Phillip from GTKTW said the beanies would go..into the welcome bags.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy your trips..and if you look inside your welcome bag and find a beanie baby, I hope it is one of mine, and know that it was sent w/lots of love.



*you are so kind to do this for the families. *



The Lurker said:


> Ok - here is the latest, up to the minute report on Harry Potter.  I did check with families today and 2 had opted out of Universal, 1 went to Universal but avoided the Harry Potter and had a great time in the Dr. Suuez (however you spell it) area, however 1 family did go and did get into Harry Potter.  They went at night, figuring the crowds would be less and they were.  A team member did honor their special card and let them go to the front of line for the new ride - however, by missing the line that goes through the castle (I have heard that it takes 45 minutes of crowds and bumping, but worth it to the "real" Harry Potter affectionados.  They did enjoy the ride and were very happy they had done in.  They also were allowed to go to the front of the magic wand line and the chocolate line - each of which would have been a 45 minute wait.  They did not try the butter beer as the wish child didn't expect to like it.  Plus the cost - around $10 seemed high even if it included a souvenir mug.  So that is my unofficial and totally unscientific survey.  I will be at the pool on Friday and try to talk with some families then.  By the way, the restaurant in the area is a fish and chips place.
> 
> Katie



* Thank you for the update. This is very appreciated. Do you know how the line is to get into the castle? Or is that the part where the wand is? I have no clue lol so I hope that makes sense *


----------



## The Lurker

My suggestion would be to tell the team member you want to see the memoriabilia in the castle and ask how the line is and how mjuch time it takes and then make your decision remembering that it is going to be dark and crowded inside.

One other thing - I heard that Harry Potter is actually Island's of Adventure.  Jaws in the other park.

Katie


----------



## The Lurker

One other thing.  The magic wand is something you purchase at one of the many shops.  Apparantly the wand "chooses you" whatever that means.  I am thinking it is in the $15 range.  It is very popular and thus the 45 min. line.

Katie


----------



## palmtreelover08

xanphylus said:


> Wow! That is a great idea! I have tons of those things too! All in plastic bags, tags and all! If you don't mind- I am curious to know how much that will be roughly to ship. PM me if you wouldn't mind sharing that info please! Then I could send a bunch too and they would be supplied with beanies for quite some time!




I am shipping from NJ, via UPS Ground.  Total weight of 76 Beanies is 27 lbs.  Total Published Cost is less than $15.00  I am lucky enough to have my work allow my to ship them on their UPS acct.  The amt. I am paying (or actually my company is paying) is $7.00 even.  I found a Jack Sparrow action figure that my mom purchased for me (as I love Jack).. and of course, it just was sitting in the box, on my bureau.  I threw that in too, as I am hoping a little pirate will play w/Jack.


----------



## maroo

The Lurker said:


> One other thing.  The magic wand is something you purchase at one of the many shops.  Apparantly the wand "chooses you" whatever that means.  I am thinking it is in the $15 range.  It is very popular and thus the 45 min. line.
> 
> Katie



They have a "show" in the wand shop where the wand chooses the wizard.  But for now they are letting in groups of around 25 people in and choosing ONE to be the chosen for a wand.  My understanding is that this is usually a child, but has also been an adult.  

It is possible that they would choose a wish child, I would think, if they are there - but not at all guaranteed - especially if the person doing the choosing has no idea that there is a wish child in the room.

But the ceremony itself is supposed to be pretty cool and VERY cool if you are the one chosen.

Just an FYI for the parents to warn the kids that they may not get picked to participate, but they can still get a wand.

PS - If you have a child that is WAY into Harry Potter and they are the wish child and their wish is to be choosen - tell someone!  You could possibly wait a while and see if they could get you in and get them to be the one that is choosen.  Not sure at all how it works, but if that is your desire, then go there first during the day so that they might be able to accomodate you.


----------



## jenb1023

*Hey all!

When I voted for the Pepsi Refresh project this morning, GKTW was down to 11th!    They were as high as 9th at one point.

Please vote often and pass the word to everyone you know!  The contest is until the end of June and you can vote once per day per e-mail account.  The top two spots get the $250,000 grant.

The link is in Maroo's signature or google Pepsi Refresh project!

Thanks!  I really want to see them get the grant and I know all of our votes will help!*


----------



## maroo

jenb1023 said:


> *Hey all!
> 
> When I voted for the Pepsi Refresh project this morning, GKTW was down to 11th!    They were as high as 9th at one point.
> 
> Please vote often and pass the word to everyone you know!  The contest is until the end of June and you can vote once per day per e-mail account.  The top two spots get the $250,000 grant.
> 
> The link is in Maroo's signature or google Pepsi Refresh project!
> 
> Thanks!  I really want to see them get the grant and I know all of our votes will help!*



Thank you!


----------



## kctwinmommy

I have a question... does GKTW ever have any supplies that you can use there? We'll be traveling with a ventilator, so she uses a hundifier at night. Plus all the oxygen, gauze pads, etc... Also, how did MAW schedule your airline tickets? We're going to have 8 people traveling with us, our family of 4, my parents, and our 2 nurses. And with K's vent, we'll need seating for that. 

Also, what about transportation at GKTW? Are there shuttles to/from the parks? Do we NEED a rental car?? With having 8 people, plus all the luggage and equipment, that's pushing it. What about our nurses? For example, our night nurse obviously won't be with us during the day. Someone in my PTR thread suggested that the nurses can stay off-site in a regular hotel room. But if we do that, then our night nurse wants to go do something during the day, how would she get around?

I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions, but just getting started! LOL! I just don't know what to expect! I don't know what we need to buy, schedule, plan for, etc...


----------



## maroo

kctwinmommy said:


> I have a question... does GKTW ever have any supplies that you can use there?
> 
> I would not count on it.  They don't have medical staff on duty or anything. There is a Walmart right on the corner very close to Disney that would have some basic supplies.
> 
> GKTW does have a basic first aid kit there and did have a thermometer that we used for Lauren (and some Tylenol), but I would not count on much more than the basics at GKTW.  The Walmart is a regular size Walmart and I am pretty sure they have a pharmacy.  There are also lots of drug stores close by.
> 
> I think most parents have had supplies delivered to GKTW by a Medical Company so that you didn't have to travel with everything.  I know some things can't be delivered, but anything that can, I would let MAW request for you and it can be delivered to GKTW.
> 
> We'll be traveling with a ventilator, so she uses a hundifier at night. Plus all the oxygen, gauze pads, etc... Also, how did MAW schedule your airline tickets?
> 
> Our chapter just purchased them for us and let us know our flight numbers, etc.
> 
> We're going to have 8 people traveling with us, our family of 4, my parents, and our 2 nurses. And with K's vent, we'll need seating for that.
> 
> Also, what about transportation at GKTW? Are there shuttles to/from the parks? Do we NEED a rental car?? With having 8 people, plus all the luggage and equipment, that's pushing it.
> 
> They do have shuttles...but from what I have read here, I think most families would prefer renting a car unless they just could not drive.  The shuttles are on a very fixed schedule.  Some don't leave the resort until late morning and at one point they did not have room for very many wheelchairs.  They also only go to specific parks on certain days - so your touring would be very rigid.  You are probably going to want flexibility with that many people.
> 
> I would ask your MAW chapter to rent you guys a wheelchair accessible van or something similar - hopefully it would have enough room.
> 
> What about our nurses? For example, our night nurse obviously won't be with us during the day. Someone in my PTR thread suggested that the nurses can stay off-site in a regular hotel room. But if we do that, then our night nurse wants to go do something during the day, how would she get around?
> 
> I think I would rent the nurses a car?  Maybe just one between them?  So that they can travel during the day - I would not want to be stuck at the hotel.
> 
> You can check http://www.mousesavers.com for great deals on rental cars.  The best deals come out about 14 days before you will travel.  You can always book a rental car, even if you don't end up needing it.
> 
> There is also a rental car place right on Disney property...if you decide you need one once you get down there, but I am not sure how good of a deal you could get.
> 
> I would think cab fares would add up very quickly and that the best bet would be to rent a car for them.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions, but just getting started! LOL! I just don't know what to expect! I don't know what we need to buy, schedule, plan for, etc...



Those are all great questions!

You are definitely going to need to call your chapter...but what I know I put in pink above.  

I would call your chapter, though.  A lot of the answers are going to have to do with how your chapter handles the extra people.  If they are nurses, they may add them to your trip...or they may not?  Totally depends on your situation and your particular chapter.


----------



## 5dwarves

Wow....I can't believe the wish tripper's thread has gotten so big!  Thanks to Maroo for keeping it going.

~Elisa


----------



## maroo

5dwarves said:


> Wow....I can't believe the wish tripper's thread has gotten so big!  Thanks to Maroo for keeping it going.
> 
> ~Elisa



It is my pleasure!  

How are you?  How is your family?


----------



## maroo

This is why I love Disney so much!!


Check this out...

This is a link to Allears.net - a great blog they just wrote about Disability Access at Disney and the new device they have for the blind. 

Some of you have blind kiddos - so you may want to make sure you see this one. 

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2010/06/outdoor_audio_description_tech.html


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

The Lurker said:


> My suggestion would be to tell the team member you want to see the memoriabilia in the castle and ask how the line is and how mjuch time it takes and then make your decision remembering that it is going to be dark and crowded inside.
> 
> One other thing - I heard that Harry Potter is actually Island's of Adventure.  Jaws in the other park.
> 
> Katie





The Lurker said:


> One other thing.  The magic wand is something you purchase at one of the many shops.  Apparantly the wand "chooses you" whatever that means.  I am thinking it is in the $15 range.  It is very popular and thus the 45 min. line.
> 
> Katie



*Thank you Katie. your tips are very much appreciated. *



maroo said:


> They have a "show" in the wand shop where the wand chooses the wizard.  But for now they are letting in groups of around 25 people in and choosing ONE to be the chosen for a wand.  My understanding is that this is usually a child, but has also been an adult.
> 
> It is possible that they would choose a wish child, I would think, if they are there - but not at all guaranteed - especially if the person doing the choosing has no idea that there is a wish child in the room.
> 
> But the ceremony itself is supposed to be pretty cool and VERY cool if you are the one chosen.
> 
> Just an FYI for the parents to warn the kids that they may not get picked to participate, but they can still get a wand.
> 
> PS - If you have a child that is WAY into Harry Potter and they are the wish child and their wish is to be choosen - tell someone!  You could possibly wait a while and see if they could get you in and get them to be the one that is choosen.  Not sure at all how it works, but if that is your desire, then go there first during the day so that they might be able to accomodate you.



*We will make sure to wear our Wish buttons too. Maybe that will help. 
*


kctwinmommy said:


> I have a question... does GKTW ever have any supplies that you can use there? We'll be traveling with a ventilator, so she uses a hundifier at night. Plus all the oxygen, gauze pads, etc... Also, how did MAW schedule your airline tickets? We're going to have 8 people traveling with us, our family of 4, my parents, and our 2 nurses. And with K's vent, we'll need seating for that.
> 
> *Our Wish Organization (MAW) has made sure we have some supplies we need at GKTW. A nebulizer is one of them so we don't have to bring it. I just let her know what we will need and she let me know what they can provide.
> *
> Also, what about transportation at GKTW? Are there shuttles to/from the parks? Do we NEED a rental car?? With having 8 people, plus all the luggage and equipment, that's pushing it. What about our nurses? For example, our night nurse obviously won't be with us during the day. Someone in my PTR thread suggested that the nurses can stay off-site in a regular hotel room. But if we do that, then our night nurse wants to go do something during the day, how would she get around?
> 
> *I am not sure but I have heard GKTW has a shuttle to and from the parks but it is at certain time. *
> 
> I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions, but just getting started! LOL! I just don't know what to expect! I don't know what we need to buy, schedule, plan for, etc...



*Ask away! This wonderful board has provided us with endless information.*


----------



## yinyanggirls

maroo said:


> This is why I love Disney so much!!
> 
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> This is a link to Allears.net - a great blog they just wrote about Disability Access at Disney and the new device they have for the blind.
> 
> Some of you have blind kiddos - so you may want to make sure you see this one.
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2010/06/outdoor_audio_description_tech.html



That is so awesome!!!!!


----------



## alaskanabbott

Has anyone gone back to Disney after a wish trip? We are considering the Disney Cruise, right now they have "kids sail free" and we could actually afford it! We're just worried that after doing a wish trip, we're spoiled for just a "normal" vacation. If you read our TR you know our wish trip was complicated with the NoroVirus that broke out, which of course my kiddo's caught. We still had so much fun and realized that taking a vacation brought so much joy to us, we really want to do it again, and Disney was so wonderful in how they took care of us, we want to stick with Disney. So the question would be, are we ruined forever for Disney?


----------



## WishMom09

alaskanabbott said:


> Has anyone gone back to Disney after a wish trip? We are considering the Disney Cruise, right now they have "kids sail free" and we could actually afford it! We're just worried that after doing a wish trip, we're spoiled for just a "normal" vacation. If you read our TR you know our wish trip was complicated with the NoroVirus that broke out, which of course my kiddo's caught. We still had so much fun and realized that taking a vacation brought so much joy to us, we really want to do it again, and Disney was so wonderful in how they took care of us, we want to stick with Disney. So the question would be, are we ruined forever for Disney?



We are returning in 2 weeks....had our wish trip last May.  I am also worried it won't be as magical!  But we are super excited to be going back!  Can't wait to return to GKTW for a quick visit also!!!


----------



## 5dwarves

maroo said:


> It is my pleasure!
> 
> How are you?  How is your family?



We are good.   Adam's transplant is still going strong.  It has been 4 years since transplant, and 3 years since GKTW.  We are planning a family reunion type trip for next summer, when my oldest graduates from High School.  I can't wait to show my sisters and their families the impact GKTW has on families.


----------



## yinyanggirls

alaskanabbott said:


> Has anyone gone back to Disney after a wish trip? We are considering the Disney Cruise, right now they have "kids sail free" and we could actually afford it! We're just worried that after doing a wish trip, we're spoiled for just a "normal" vacation. If you read our TR you know our wish trip was complicated with the NoroVirus that broke out, which of course my kiddo's caught. We still had so much fun and realized that taking a vacation brought so much joy to us, we really want to do it again, and Disney was so wonderful in how they took care of us, we want to stick with Disney. So the question would be, are we ruined forever for Disney?



Amber, my thoughts are that Disney is really so great to guests with disabilities, and if James is still using a wheelchair, they will be bending over backwards for you guys still. They are great at guest services anyway, but it seems they have the corner market on pleasing people who (for reasons beyond their control) have a hard time being pleased.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Thanks for all the replies to my other questions! I'm going to start writing things down, so I can actually get more plans down. Here's another one - what's a typical day like?? I mean, how much should we "plan" to do every day? Our DD does get tired during the day, and if we're at home, not doing anything, she'll fall asleep for about an hour or so. It's not that she always DOES it, if we're on the go, doing something, she'll keep going. But I also don't want her to be so exhausted that it causes her to become respiratory compromised. 

I'm just trying to figure out how much we really can do, what's realistic, which things we just should not miss. My kids aren't these massive Disney buffs, it's not like this is the thing they've always wanted, etc... If that makes sense! LOL! I mean, my DS currently love "Phineas & Ferb" although I'm not sure that's even anything with WDW. And Lego's. Our DD does like the Princesses, but she's not much into playing, so she doesn't have the dolls, toys, etc... It's a little hard to explain, it's just that she's not a typical little girl when it comes to that stuff. 

Thanks for any ideas, advice, and tips! Oh, and I do have the Birnbaum Guide. It's from 2008, although I'm sure that it's still very useful.


----------



## yinyanggirls

The one thing I tell people when they ask how our trip was, is "exhausting"! Phoebe usually naps about once per day. On her trip she fell asleep in her chair while we were walking around unless we let her take a nap. I would read through the guide and pick your family's "do not miss" rides or attractions and then don't feel obligated to go to all the parks just because you have tickets to them all. I highly recommend taking a day off to relax in between any long park days.


----------



## Kate&Laura

Hi everyone,

We're at the early stage of this with our daughter Laura who is 10.5 yrs.  We have two wish volunteers coming to visit us tomorrow and I'm very excited but nervous about making the right wish for Laura (she does not talk).

I think she would enjoy Discovery Cove over the Magic Kingdom as she wasn't at all interested in the Disney characters when we visited Disneyland Paris in 2007 and she does love water and birds. She did like the rides at Disney once I got her on them (she is reluctant trying new things at first as she has autism as part of her neurological syndrome). 

I'm not too keen on driving whilst there as we are from England, and so am wondering about whether wishtrippers ever stay close to Discovery Cove and Seaworld rather than at GKTW. There do seem to be a few hotels nearby although am not sure about whether the area is suitable for visitors walking with a wheelchair. 

As I say I am nervous about making the right wish decision for Laura  and keep thinking perhaps we should ask for play equipment rather than a trip, but part of me knows she would love this trip and we would have loads of good memories of our time there. Of course reading all the trip reports here has made it all look so exciting and so wonderful for the wish kids.


----------



## rcq925

My understanding is that Sea World is only about 20-30 minutes by car from GKTW.  We have not been yet, but are going in November.  GKTW is a once in a lifetime place to stay and I think it would be worth it to stay there and drive to Sea World/Discovery Cove!!

Good luck making your decision.


----------



## maroo

kctwinmommy said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my other questions! I'm going to start writing things down, so I can actually get more plans down. Here's another one - what's a typical day like?? I mean, how much should we "plan" to do every day? Our DD does get tired during the day, and if we're at home, not doing anything, she'll fall asleep for about an hour or so. It's not that she always DOES it, if we're on the go, doing something, she'll keep going. But I also don't want her to be so exhausted that it causes her to become respiratory compromised.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how much we really can do, what's realistic, which things we just should not miss. My kids aren't these massive Disney buffs, it's not like this is the thing they've always wanted, etc... If that makes sense! LOL! I mean, my DS currently love "Phineas & Ferb" although I'm not sure that's even anything with WDW. And Lego's. Our DD does like the Princesses, but she's not much into playing, so she doesn't have the dolls, toys, etc... It's a little hard to explain, it's just that she's not a typical little girl when it comes to that stuff.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas, advice, and tips! Oh, and I do have the Birnbaum Guide. It's from 2008, although I'm sure that it's still very useful.



The days are really all up to you! 

I would make a list of each person going and what they would consider a Must Do...

It may be that you spend a lot of your time at GKTW or at parks other than Disney.  There is a huge Lego Store and display at Downtown Disney.

For us - we planned to only do 3 Disney Parks (we were going to skip the AK) and skip Universal.  We were doing Sea World, MK, Epcot and DHS. We knew Lauren could not handle doing any more than that.

Turns out we were right...we did WAY too much that first day.  We ended up doing MNSSHP that first night and stayed out too late.  Lauren got really, really sick.  The trip, travel, etc was just too much for her.  

The trip was wonderful - even if she spent a day in the room and the hospital - But I really wish we had not tried to do even as much as we did - just focus on a few things they wanted to do and not try to see it all.


But many families go and go and go and go and do GREAT and get TONS done because they have the magic button.  

So...it just depends on what you think your family can handle and would enjoy.  It is your trip.

Some kids go on their wish trip and are so sick that they only stay at GKTW the whole time.  We don't have many TR's on here from those families - because most of them are way too busy to post - but I do a PM from time to time from a family in that place.  

What we see here is a lot of families that go all out in planning and reporting what they have done - but most families just go with very little planning and have fun.  




Kate&Laura said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're at the early stage of this with our daughter Laura who is 10.5 yrs.  We have two wish volunteers coming to visit us tomorrow and I'm very excited but nervous about making the right wish for Laura (she does not talk).
> 
> I think she would enjoy Discovery Cove over the Magic Kingdom as she wasn't at all interested in the Disney characters when we visited Disneyland Paris in 2007 and she does love water and birds. She did like the rides at Disney once I got her on them (she is reluctant trying new things at first as she has autism as part of her neurological syndrome).
> 
> I'm not too keen on driving whilst there as we are from England, and so am wondering about whether wishtrippers ever stay close to Discovery Cove and Seaworld rather than at GKTW. There do seem to be a few hotels nearby although am not sure about whether the area is suitable for visitors walking with a wheelchair.
> 
> As I say I am nervous about making the right wish decision for Laura  and keep thinking perhaps we should ask for play equipment rather than a trip, but part of me knows she would love this trip and we would have loads of good memories of our time there. Of course reading all the trip reports here has made it all look so exciting and so wonderful for the wish kids.





 to the Wish Trippers thread! 

I am not sure how to answer your question...because I don't know the "rules" for a wish from England.  

Here in the States - they have two different wishes - the Disney wish that includes 3 days at Disney, 2 days at Universal and one day at Sea World.  At Sea World you can pet the dolphins and be around a lot of Sea stuff...but it isn't Discovery Cove.

The Discovery Cove wish is completely separate and doesn't include a stay at GKTW or any of the Disney parks. 

Lauren had the choice and decided she really could not interact with the dolphins as much as she would want anyway - so she opted for the Disney part.  

But from England, they may do it differently?  

Here there are wish granters that come and they have books with pictures in there and they can pick stuff from it, too.  

Do you think she would enjoy playing with the dolphins?  If she was able to feed them (and not be in the water) would that be as cool for her?  If so...I might suggest doing GKTW and the Disney part.  ??

Regardless of what you choose, I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Welcome! And congrats on your daughter's wish about to come true! My daughter is 8 but mentally more like one year and she is also non verbal. It was very hard to think of something that would really be a "dream come true" for her.  She loves many things. I thought of the dolphins also, but she doesn't swim on her own (or at all, I guess is more accurate) so when I read the descriptions of the dolphin encounter I couldn't picture how it would work for her. I'm not saying it's not worth pursuing for you guys, but that was how I ruled it out for us. I was very tempted to choose a cruise for her, but when I found out that our wish granting chapter would give her a 3 day cruise, or a 6 day theme park/GKTW stay I decided to choose the longer package. She loves meeting new people, exploring new places, eating good food, playing in the water, etc and all of those things could be done at either place. A cruise and GKTW would also have the advantage of having a "home" base. Somewhere that she can go crash of the stimulation is getting to be too much. Do you think she would enjoy several days of Dis. Cove? Or would it get old after a while? My daughter doesn't know who the Disney characters are either, but she did enjoy meeting most of them, and she loved the rides and the parades and the atmosphere in general. It is such a tough decision. I wish you luck in deciding!!!


----------



## The Lurker

I went to Discovery Cove a few months after it opened and it was an awesome experience - but really a one day experience.  The dolphin encounter is limited.  You stand  in shallow water small groups.  The dophins are trained to come over and perform set encounters - for example you can pet and kiss the dolphin and you do have an opportunity to go into the deeper water to meet the dolphin, hang on and be pulled by the dolphin to the shore.  It is fun, but limited - not exactly swimming all day with dolphins.  In addition they have a very neat area for snorkling - but it is a created area, not real wild area.

The Sea World attraction area actually has 3 parks.  Discovery Cove, Sea World and their new water park.

Sea World also offers dolphin experiences.  I haven't done it, but we gave it to my son as a birthday present and he loved it.  I don't remember all the details but it did involve working with a trainer.  In addition, all wish kids are given a tray of food for to feed to the dolphins.

I also believe Sea World has more birds, in fact looking at all the birds is one of my favorite activities.

I am only familiar with one of the hotels at Sea World - the Renaissance.  It is nice, but nothing special.

I would suggest you consider the GKTW because it offers a better variety of activities - more choices.  You can vary your program according to how your child is feeling.

Katie


----------



## The Lurker

Harry Potter review from some locals:

Be sure to look in the shop windows for special effects and magic tricks - can be difficult with all the crowds but worth it.

Food service is an issue.  There is only one restaurant in the area - The Flying Broomsticks - so it is very crowded and has a long, long line.  Once inside, the food is ok - but limited variety - just fish and chips and few other choices.  However, the pumpkin juice is delicious - much better than the bland butter beer.  The menu is magical - it changes but not the choice of food.  Be sure to look up and see the stuff flying around - and if you stick around the flying car talks.  In summary - 3 hour wait for so-so food, but the place itself is neat and entertaining.

Since everyone wants to see Harry Potter, the rest of Universal is crowd free.

One thing the locals are concerned about is the crowds in September and October when Universal normally has its very popular and scary "Halloween Horror Nights".  How the two will blend will be interesting.  Day time visits might be better.

Katie


----------



## jen-y

The Lurker said:


> Harry Potter review from some locals:
> 
> Be sure to look in the shop windows for special effects and magic tricks - can be difficult with all the crowds but worth it.
> 
> Food service is an issue.  There is only one restaurant in the area - The Flying Broomsticks - so it is very crowded and has a long, long line.  Once inside, the food is ok - but limited variety - just fish and chips and few other choices.  However, the pumpkin juice is delicious - much better than the bland butter beer.  The menu is magical - it changes but not the choice of food.  Be sure to look up and see the stuff flying around - and if you stick around the flying car talks.  In summary - 3 hour wait for so-so food, but the place itself is neat and entertaining.
> 
> Since everyone wants to see Harry Potter, the rest of Universal is crowd free.
> 
> One thing the locals are concerned about is the crowds in September and October when Universal normally has its very popular and scary "Halloween Horror Nights".  How the two will blend will be interesting.  Day time visits might be better.
> 
> Katie



oops, I did not even think about "Halloween Horror Nights"  Here I thought it may be less croweded the end of September.....Oh well, whataya gonna do?


----------



## J'sMum

Hi everyone, 
Not sure how to begin... but I have been reading many of your trip reports and pretrip reports. I stumbled upon this place when i was looking through info for my sons upcoming dream trip. I'm not sure where/ How I am suppose to begin. I feel honored and blessed that my son will be given this opportunity to have a week where he can simply be a kid that i would like to share it with you and others who may be looking for more information. Basic info is my son is 14yrs old with severe crohns disease, which in turn gave him arthritis among other difficulties. along with this he has asthma. 3 years ago he almost lost his life due to this disease and it has been a long slow trip back to stability with many bumps in the road. Once I know where/how to begin a proper thread I will elaborate.  Thank you everyone for those who have been sharing their stories my daughter and I have spent quite a few hours reading along


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> Hi everyone,
> Not sure how to begin... but I have been reading many of your trip reports and pretrip reports. I stumbled upon this place when i was looking through info for my sons upcoming dream trip. I'm not sure where/ How I am suppose to begin. I feel honored and blessed that my son will be given this opportunity to have a week where he can simply be a kid that i would like to share it with you and others who may be looking for more information. Basic info is my son is 14yrs old with severe crohns disease, which in turn gave him arthritis among other difficulties. along with this he has asthma. 3 years ago he almost lost his life due to this disease and it has been a long slow trip back to stability with many bumps in the road. Once I know where/how to begin a proper thread I will elaborate.  Thank you everyone for those who have been sharing their stories my daughter and I have spent quite a few hours reading along



First -  to the DISboards!  I am so glad you found us!

The DISboards is a HUGE place and it takes some time to figure out how to navigate it all.

Check Post 2 in this thread for information about how to start a pre-trip report (if you want) and how to post pictures and such.

You can go "all out" and do a fancy pre-trip report or just post questions on this thread - whichever you would prefer.  Totally up to you.  (Or you can do something inbetween.)


It is a strange coincidence but I am writing from the hospital right now.  I am doing the "Prep" for a colonoscopy I get to enjoy tomorrow.  They are looking for possible chrons disease.  (Or ulcerative colitis or other junk.)  But it is not nearly as bad as what you are talking about. 


Anyway...I hope you guys will excuse my absence for the last day or two and it may be a day or two before I feel ok to get on the DIS again.  Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## yinyanggirls

maroo said:


> It is a strange coincidence but I am writing from the hospital right now.  I am doing the "Prep" for a colonoscopy I get to enjoy tomorrow.  They are looking for possible chrons disease.  (Or ulcerative colitis or other junk.)  But it is not nearly as bad as what you are talking about.



Mary, I hope the test is helpful to you. It's never fun hanging around a hospital all day. No matter what you are there for. Good luck!!!


----------



## sacall

Just a little background....

My daughter Emma has been granted a MAW trip and of course she picked Disney World  She is 13 and has CF.  We are going August 13 through the 22nd (Emma, her sister Abby (11), Mom (me) and Dad).  We know it will be hot in August, but Emma didn't want to miss any school since she is entering High School in the fall.

We are staying at the Polynesian, so we can take many breaks during the day.  We are then moving over the Hard Rock (which we are paying for) to go to Universal.  

I do have a couple of questions:
1.  I know we receive 3 day park hoppers.  Since we plan on taking it easy at the parks and will be there for 6 days, I wanted to get an additional two days.  Can you upgrade the 3 day to a 5 day and just pay the difference or will I have to just buy a 2 day ticket?  I don't mind either way, just seeing what we need to do. 

2. If I need to buy a 2 day ticket, is it better to buy them when we get there or get them through a discount ticket place? 

3. When we arrive in Orlando, we need to go to GKTW to pick up our tickets and attend an orientation.  We get in at about 11:00 am and I'm assuming we should get to GKTW by around noon or so.  How does the orientation work?  Do we need to schedule one or do they have them as each family comes to GKTW?  I thought we would have lunch there, check it out and then go to our Disney hotel.  We have an ADR at Crystal Palace for 4:30 pm - I'm assuming that won't be a problem? 

The girls are very excited to be going to WDW 

Emma was just diagnosed three years ago after suffering though years of weight loss, failure to thrive and stomach problems (her CF affects mainly her digestive system, she has really good lung function so far).  She has finally started gaining weight and getting stronger, so this trip will be just what she needs

Stacy


----------



## casper_jj11

J'sMum said:


> Hi everyone,
> Not sure how to begin... but I have been reading many of your trip reports and pretrip reports. I stumbled upon this place when i was looking through info for my sons upcoming dream trip. I'm not sure where/ How I am suppose to begin. I feel honored and blessed that my son will be given this opportunity to have a week where he can simply be a kid that i would like to share it with you and others who may be looking for more information. Basic info is my son is 14yrs old with severe crohns disease, which in turn gave him arthritis among other difficulties. along with this he has asthma. 3 years ago he almost lost his life due to this disease and it has been a long slow trip back to stability with many bumps in the road. Once I know where/how to begin a proper thread I will elaborate.  Thank you everyone for those who have been sharing their stories my daughter and I have spent quite a few hours reading along



Welcome! This is truly a wonderful group ... so very helpful. Do you know your dates yet?



maroo said:


> It is a strange coincidence but I am writing from the hospital right now.  I am doing the "Prep" for a colonoscopy I get to enjoy tomorrow.  They are looking for possible chrons disease.  (Or ulcerative colitis or other junk.)  But it is not nearly as bad as what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Anyway...I hope you guys will excuse my absence for the last day or two and it may be a day or two before I feel ok to get on the DIS again.  Hope all is well with everyone.



Thinking about you and hoping you're doing ok.



sacall said:


> Just a little background....
> 
> My daughter Emma has been granted a MAW trip and of course she picked Disney World  She is 13 and has CF.  We are going August 13 through the 22nd (Emma, her sister Abby (11), Mom (me) and Dad).  We know it will be hot in August, but Emma didn't want to miss any school since she is entering High School in the fall.
> 
> We are staying at the Polynesian, so we can take many breaks during the day.  We are then moving over the Hard Rock (which we are paying for) to go to Universal.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 1.  I know we receive 3 day park hoppers.  Since we plan on taking it easy at the parks and will be there for 6 days, I wanted to get an additional two days.  Can you upgrade the 3 day to a 5 day and just pay the difference or will I have to just buy a 2 day ticket?  I don't mind either way, just seeing what we need to do.
> 
> 2. If I need to buy a 2 day ticket, is it better to buy them when we get there or get them through a discount ticket place?
> 
> 3. When we arrive in Orlando, we need to go to GKTW to pick up our tickets and attend an orientation.  We get in at about 11:00 am and I'm assuming we should get to GKTW by around noon or so.  How does the orientation work?  Do we need to schedule one or do they have them as each family comes to GKTW?  I thought we would have lunch there, check it out and then go to our Disney hotel.  We have an ADR at Crystal Palace for 4:30 pm - I'm assuming that won't be a problem?
> 
> The girls are very excited to be going to WDW
> 
> Emma was just diagnosed three years ago after suffering though years of weight loss, failure to thrive and stomach problems (her CF affects mainly her digestive system, she has really good lung function so far).  She has finally started gaining weight and getting stronger, so this trip will be just what she needs
> 
> Stacy



Wow! I could have written this.  DD's wish trip is from Aug 7 to 14 and we're extending to Aug 18. We're at the Grand Floridian, going through GKTW. I may be able to answer some of your questions. 

I know you didn't ask about this but you said you're going through GKTW but plan to move to the Hard Rock for Universal... is there a reason you aren't staying at the Poly for the extended part of your trip? We've changed resorts each trip so far and we're so looking forward to staying in one place this time (extended stay is also at the GF). If you're moving to the Hard Rock for the benefit of express pass, you'll also get tickets to US/IOA from GKTW and it includes a GAC like pass that will give you FOTL access to the rides and characters. You may want to consider staying at the Poly and doing US/IOA from there rather than the hassle of changing hotels.

1. We also plan to stay in WDW longer than the 3days. I've tried to ask as many people as I can. I've actually been waiting 2 wks for a response from WDW ticketing but the bottom line seems to be that you cannot upgrade the complementary tickets that we'll be given. Because the first 3 days are the most expensive, and after that, its really not much per day, we plan to purchase 7d non hopping tickets for everyone so, if we want to, we can do WDW every day including arrival and departure if we want to. There is one day we plan to hop (my bday) so we'll make sure to use the complementary hopper ticket on entry that day. 

2. Its a bit cheaper if you buy them from a discount broker I believe but I'm waiting until we get there to buy it just in case there's an exception somewhere that will allow us to extend the 3d complementary ones. Its extremely doubtful but you never know when magic may hit. 

3. We arrive in Orlando at 1pm. We have an ADR for Chef Mickey for 5pm. I believe the orientations at GKTW are at 9amish and 7pmish. There's occasionally a 3pm orientation if needed. I contacted my wish organization about the ADR issue (as we didn't actually know until recently that we're booked through GKTW). They said to keep the ADR as its difficult to get. Let GKTW know once we receive our package that we have an ADR and they may be able to provide a private orientation. I'm really hoping they'll be able to do this but ultimately, I am trying to plan another CM ADR in case its too rushed to get there. This is also our chance to really see GKTW and decide if we want to go back during the trip so we may get there for 230pm, hopefully get the orientation around 3pm, and wander for a bit before leaving to check in to GF. We also need to figure out when to get groceries for breakfast since we usually stop on the way from the airport. If I was you, I'd contact GKTW once you get your package. Since you arrive much earlier than us, if you can't get a private orientation, check into the Poly and enjoy the pool or MK for the afternoon. Go to your ADR and then head to GKTW for the 7pm orientation. My kiddos are so young that the 7pm orientation would really be hard for us. Your kiddos are older so it may work out ok.

HTH


----------



## sacall

casper_jj11 said:


> I know you didn't ask about this but you said you're going through GKTW but plan to move to the Hard Rock for Universal... is there a reason you aren't staying at the Poly for the extended part of your trip?
> 
> 1. We also plan to stay in WDW longer than the 3days. I've tried to ask as many people as I can. I've actually been waiting 2 wks for a response from WDW ticketing but the bottom line seems to be that you cannot upgrade the complementary tickets that we'll be given. Because the first 3 days are the most expensive, and after that, its really not much per day, we plan to purchase 7d non hopping tickets for everyone so, if we want to, we can do WDW every day including arrival and departure if we want to. There is one day we plan to hop (my bday) so we'll make sure to use the complementary hopper ticket on entry that day.
> 
> 3. We arrive in Orlando at 1pm. We have an ADR for Chef Mickey for 5pm. I believe the orientations at GKTW are at 9amish and 7pmish. There's occasionally a 3pm orientation if needed. I contacted my wish organization about the ADR issue (as we didn't actually know until recently that we're booked through GKTW). They said to keep the ADR as its difficult to get. Let GKTW know once we receive our package that we have an ADR and they may be able to provide a private orientation. I'm really hoping they'll be able to do this but ultimately, I am trying to plan another CM ADR in case its too rushed to get there. This is also our chance to really see GKTW and decide if we want to go back during the trip so we may get there for 230pm, hopefully get the orientation around 3pm, and wander for a bit before leaving to check in to GF. We also need to figure out when to get groceries for breakfast since we usually stop on the way from the airport. If I was you, I'd contact GKTW once you get your package. Since you arrive much earlier than us, if you can't get a private orientation, check into the Poly and enjoy the pool or MK for the afternoon. Go to your ADR and then head to GKTW for the 7pm orientation. My kiddos are so young that the 7pm orientation would really be hard for us. Your kiddos are older so it may work out ok.
> 
> HTH


To answer your questions

We are staying at the Hard Rock - club level for a couple of reasons.  We have stayed here once before and we love it!  Plus, with the club level, we have our breakfast and dinner covered.  Plus, it is less than a 10 minute walk to and from the resort, so if we need a mid afternoon break from the heat, we can be back to our resort within minutes. 

As for the tickets - I'll have to look into this and see if that works better for us - gives us more reasons to come back!

As for GKTW - I will have to call and see if we can get a private orientation.  We can't go to Crystal Palace without our tickets since we need them for admission to MK.  Plus, the park is open until 2:00 am and we want to do as much as we can at night, when it is cooler for Emma.  

Thanks for the answers

Stacy


----------



## casper_jj11

The HR sounds wonderful. I was thinking that you wanted to stay there for the express pass, which you won't really need this trip.

As for CP, if you do end up getting another 2 or 3d pass, you could use that one to enter on your arrival day rather than the hopper which you may want to use for hopping later. Just a thought


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> It is a strange coincidence but I am writing from the hospital right now.  I am doing the "Prep" for a colonoscopy I get to enjoy tomorrow.  They are looking for possible chrons disease.  (Or ulcerative colitis or other junk.)  But it is not nearly as bad as what you are talking about.



I hope you feel better soon and they have your diagnosis rather quickly, sooner you know sooner you can start making the necessary changes in diet and medications needed to help. Your in my prayers. Thank you for the reference to the 2nd posting on my way to read that now


----------



## J'sMum

casper_jj11 said:


> Welcome! This is truly a wonderful group ... so very helpful. Do you know your dates yet?



 ty for the welcomes and as far as we know we are looking at October 16th - 22nd and this will be the very first trip for our entire family 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499099   Not sure if i have started the pretrip report correctly but thats the link


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> It is a strange coincidence but I am writing from the hospital right now.  I am doing the "Prep" for a colonoscopy I get to enjoy tomorrow.  They are looking for possible chrons disease.  (Or ulcerative colitis or other junk.)  But it is not nearly as bad as what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Anyway...I hope you guys will excuse my absence for the last day or two and it may be a day or two before I feel ok to get on the DIS again.  Hope all is well with everyone.



Hope everything comes out ok Maroo (no pun intended......) I will be praying for you! Get well soon!


----------



## wishin' on a star

We didn't extend our trip, but we did decide to do more Disney than the three days GKTW gave us.  We were told there was no way to extend or add on to the comp tickets, and we had to purchase additional tickets.  I don't know what the cheapest option is, but we ended up buying them at the Walmart up the street from GKTW.  

It would be really nice if there was a way to just add more days to the complimentary tickets, because it was a pretty significant expense for a family of 5.  We actually returned our SW and US/IOA tickets to GKTW for them to reuse for another family.  It was all about Disney for us this trip.


----------



## jen-y

xanphylus said:


> Hope everything comes out ok Maroo (no pun intended......) I will be praying for you! Get well soon!




I just went through that back in February and was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis.  Fun Times   I think it was brought on by all the stress of Nickys diagnosis.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Just added all the latest info to my PTR! Got some ADR's made, more info about our nurses, some great stuff going on!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## The Lurker

Heard from a family at GKTW that both rides at Harry Potter have height restictions.  Mom didn't know the exact height but said it was the same as the other rides at Universal.

Katie


----------



## maroo

sacall said:


> Just a little background....
> 
> My daughter Emma has been granted a MAW trip and of course she picked Disney World  She is 13 and has CF.  We are going August 13 through the 22nd (Emma, her sister Abby (11), Mom (me) and Dad).  We know it will be hot in August, but Emma didn't want to miss any school since she is entering High School in the fall.
> 
> We are staying at the Polynesian, so we can take many breaks during the day.  We are then moving over the Hard Rock (which we are paying for) to go to Universal.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 1.  I know we receive 3 day park hoppers.  Since we plan on taking it easy at the parks and will be there for 6 days, I wanted to get an additional two days.  Can you upgrade the 3 day to a 5 day and just pay the difference or will I have to just buy a 2 day ticket?  I don't mind either way, just seeing what we need to do.
> 
> 2. If I need to buy a 2 day ticket, is it better to buy them when we get there or get them through a discount ticket place?
> 
> 3. When we arrive in Orlando, we need to go to GKTW to pick up our tickets and attend an orientation.  We get in at about 11:00 am and I'm assuming we should get to GKTW by around noon or so.  How does the orientation work?  Do we need to schedule one or do they have them as each family comes to GKTW?  I thought we would have lunch there, check it out and then go to our Disney hotel.  We have an ADR at Crystal Palace for 4:30 pm - I'm assuming that won't be a problem?
> 
> The girls are very excited to be going to WDW
> 
> Emma was just diagnosed three years ago after suffering though years of weight loss, failure to thrive and stomach problems (her CF affects mainly her digestive system, she has really good lung function so far).  She has finally started gaining weight and getting stronger, so this trip will be just what she needs
> 
> Stacy



 to the wish trippers thread!  Looks like you got most of your questions answered!  

Feel free to write a pre-trip report, if you want!  

It seems like you have some great experience with Disney and Universal and hopefully this will be a great, stress free, trip for you guys!




J'sMum said:


> I hope you feel better soon and they have your diagnosis rather quickly, sooner you know sooner you can start making the necessary changes in diet and medications needed to help. Your in my prayers. Thank you for the reference to the 2nd posting on my way to read that now



Thank you!  So far looks like just plain infectious colitis!  I am very grateful!!



J'sMum said:


> ty for the welcomes and as far as we know we are looking at October 16th - 22nd and this will be the very first trip for our entire family
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499099   Not sure if i have started the pretrip report correctly but thats the link



Awesome!  I will head over there now and then post a link on the first post!



xanphylus said:


> Hope everything comes out ok Maroo (no pun intended......) I will be praying for you! Get well soon!



  That is hilarious!  Yep!  All cleaned out.  



wishin' on a star said:


> We didn't extend our trip, but we did decide to do more Disney than the three days GKTW gave us.  We were told there was no way to extend or add on to the comp tickets, and we had to purchase additional tickets.  I don't know what the cheapest option is, but we ended up buying them at the Walmart up the street from GKTW.
> 
> It would be really nice if there was a way to just add more days to the complimentary tickets, because it was a pretty significant expense for a family of 5.  We actually returned our SW and US/IOA tickets to GKTW for them to reuse for another family.  It was all about Disney for us this trip.



This is what I understand to be the case, too.  I hate that it ends up that way - having to buy the extra tickets.  It really is hard to do all of Disney in 3 days.  



jen-y said:


> I just went through that back in February and was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis.  Fun Times   I think it was brought on by all the stress of Nickys diagnosis.



Aw man!  That sounds horrible!


----------



## maroo

Ok...


I think it is time...

Time to give back!


For those of you guys that don't know - Give Kids the World is in the running for a Pepsi Refresh grant of $250,000!

They ran for it in June, too - but we didn't really find out in mass until closer to the middle of the month and were playing catch up the whole time. 

Here is my challenge to all of us - including myself. 

1.  Change our signatures.  Make ALL of our signatures point - in HUGE letters - to the link where people can vote for Give Kids the World.  This puts it on EVERY post in EVERY thread we have ever posted in.  In huge masses, this could really energize the DIS.

2.  Email EVERYONE you know.  Tell them a little bio about Give Kids the World.  Tell them about your trip.  And ask them to vote - and to tell THEIR friends to do the same.  

3.  If you have Facebook - post the link on your page once a day to raise awareness.  And ask your friends to "share" it. 

4.  If you have Twitter - tweet it every day - maybe multiple times per day.  I know we can do this!!!


And...if you have some time on your hands and want to help...I have an idea!  But I can't post it here.  PM me!  (ETA:  It is legal - lol)


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> 1.  Change our signatures.  Make ALL of our signatures point - in HUGE letters - to the link where people can vote for Give Kids the World.  This puts it on EVERY post in EVERY thread we have ever posted in.  In huge masses, this could really energize the DIS.
> 
> 2.  Email EVERYONE you know.  Tell them a little bio about Give Kids the World.  Tell them about your trip.  And ask them to vote - and to tell THEIR friends to do the same.




OK I think the top one has been done and I know the second one has been done !! 

Oh and Maroo I do hope you feel better Very soon and glad to hear it's not Crohn's 
I'll pray for a quick recovery for you  hugss


----------



## jen-y

I want to get started on the T-shirts for Nickys trip, but don't know how to do it.  Nobody I know is crafty, and I can't iron.  From what I gathered so far, I need to go to the store (Staples?) and buy some iron on material and then print the image off my printer.  Somebody said I have to make sure to print it backwards or on the opposite side or something so that the image is right when I iron it on   Not to mention I am afraid of ironing it on crooked.  I need to do 20, so I am afraid its gonna cost me a fortune in jacked up shirts and wasted iron on material.  If anyone has done this before and can give me some suggestions or walk me thru it, I would appreciate it  Also, I am not sure what kind/brand of shirt to use.  I am thinking not white (don't want bra showing thru) but I am not sure what color would work best with the iron on.  Also, my family thinks I should have something on the back too, but I only have something lined up for the front at this point. I tried to copy and paste the design on this post, but its not working  Stess is making me want to forget the whole thing, but I know the shirts would be cool if I could just get a grip.


----------



## Adrismommy

I kind of freaked out over my shirts too.  If you go to the Disboutiquers board they can really help you out, but I'll give you a few hints.  

1.  If you use colored shirts, you won't have to print the image backwards.  
2.  Make sure you buy the iron-on transfer paper for colored shirts!!  
3.  We bought t-shirts at Hobby Lobby.  They were like 2.99 or maybe 3.99/piece. 
4.  I've made both colored and white shirts and think that the colored ones look so much better.  That'd be my recommendation.  
5.  Just buy the iron-on transfer paper and read the instructions.  It will walk you through.  Practice printing on a couple of pieces of regular paper first.  

You will be fine!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I'm having an "I cant remember if I asked this " moment so here goes. Do we take the Monorail over to Chef Mickeys which I think is at the Contemporary?


----------



## livndisney

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I'm having an "I cant remember if I asked this " moment so here goes. Do we take the Monorail over to Chef Mickeys which I think is at the Contemporary?



 Chef Mickeys is located in the Cont and you can ride the monorail from MK, Poly, TTC or GF. (You can also ride from Epcot and transfer at the TTC).


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thank youOk so when we are at Epcot when we come out we go through the exit and get on the monorail over to the right? Or is the monorail aways away from the tt?


----------



## livndisney

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Thank youOk so when we are at Epcot when we come out we go through the exit and get on the monorail over to the right? Or is the monorail aways away from the tt?



You can take the Monorail from the front of Epcot to the TTC then transfer to the resort monorail at the TTC. The Monorail goes to the TTC.


----------



## cajunfan

Adrismommy said:


> I kind of freaked out over my shirts too.  If you go to the Disboutiquers board they can really help you out, but I'll give you a few hints.
> 
> 1.  If you use colored shirts, you won't have to print the image backwards.
> 2.  Make sure you buy the iron-on transfer paper for colored shirts!!
> 3.  We bought t-shirts at Hobby Lobby.  They were like 2.99 or maybe 3.99/piece.
> 4.  I've made both colored and white shirts and think that the colored ones look so much better.  That'd be my recommendation.
> 5.  Just buy the iron-on transfer paper and read the instructions.  It will walk you through.  Practice printing on a couple of pieces of regular paper first.
> 
> You will be fine!



I would recomend getting your transfers from AmyMickey (just add the .com)...those are the best ones that I have used.

lynn


----------



## jessica52877

cajunfan said:


> I would recomend getting your transfers from AmyMickey (just add the .com)...those are the best ones that I have used.
> 
> lynn



I 100% agree with this! Don't waste your money on others, these hold up the best! I have never reversed an image, on a white or colored, not sure why you would have to. I have used paper from walmart and amy mickey and no idea the other I used.


----------



## maroo

cajunfan said:


> I would recomend getting your transfers from AmyMickey (just add the .com)...those are the best ones that I have used.
> 
> lynn





jessica52877 said:


> I 100% agree with this! Don't waste your money on others, these hold up the best! I have never reversed an image, on a white or colored, not sure why you would have to. I have used paper from walmart and amy mickey and no idea the other I used.



I third this! 

They are the BEST!!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!

5 more days!!!!!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

livndisney said:


> You can take the Monorail from the front of Epcot to the TTC then transfer to the resort monorail at the TTC. The Monorail goes to the TTC.



Thank you! I wouldnt have known that and we would have just been taking a ride on the monorail


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!
> 
> 5 more days!!!!!!



 I can't wait to here how it goes and see some pics!! I am so excited for you all


----------



## cajunfan

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!
> 
> 5 more days!!!!!!



Whoo Hoo! Can't wait to hear all about it!

Lynn


----------



## rcq925

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!
> 
> 5 more days!!!!!!



 Yeah!!!  You guys are gonna have a blast!!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see your pictures!  Have a wonderful time


----------



## J'sMum

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!
> 
> 5 more days!!!!!!



!!!! How exciting !!!! Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## J'sMum

My daughter on this trip wants to do the pick a pearl thing, and from what i have been reading there is a place in epcot to do this and a place in seaworld. Has anyone done this? and which is the better place to do so?

I went to the craft store and picked up a pearl cage already, now just need to know where best place is to go and get one for her


----------



## Adrismommy

Adri's wish party is a week from Wednesday and then we leave a week from Saturday.  I'm so excited.  I have everything planned... the only hiccup that I'm worried about is Cooper's naps.  He turns 10 months old this week and is a great napper - that has been a huge blessing as Adri was not a good napper as a baby.  We've committed to come back every day for a nap because we just think that's necessary for both kids.  However, Cooper regularly takes a 2 hour morning an 2 hour afternoon nap.  Obviously that won't be happening.  If we have a double stroller and he's sitting beside Adri the whole time, I don't know if he'll lay back and go to sleep.  I'm starting to have a mini freak-out over this.  He is such a laid back and easy going baby... but we've never put him in a situation where we push him beyond his limits.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!!!!!!!!! 

Quick question......we did get an amount to spend butttttttttttt no check or anything lol....everything I've read here they brought it with them........the girls seem to think (this was their first wish) that we receive it at GKTW.......has anyone here done that?


----------



## wishin' on a star

We were given an envelope of travellers checks at Catherine's wish party.  It seems like most people get their expense check within a week of their trip.  I can't imagine getting the money after you get to GKTW.  Can you call the chapter and check?  We had wish granters, but there was a wish coordinator in the office who really made all the plans.  The granters pretty much just handed everything over to us.


----------



## Adrismommy

Okay now that it's getting so close I have some logistical questions.  I know I'll learn this stuff at orientation but I'm curious how it works.  When you are going on a ride, how do you use your pass.  I've read and heard people are escorted through the back -- how do you get to the people to use the pass?  Also, how does it work with character meet & greets?  We know this will be a big part of our trip as Adri is scared of a lot of rides (and Cooper won't be able to do much anyway), but I'm wondering how I'm going to avoid feeling incredibly guilty?  Is it a "hassle" to find someone who will let you skip the line?  Another question - what if DH wanted to ride a roller coaster while we're in a park... is it "cheating" if he uses the pass so that he can quickly get in and out and get back to the rest of us?  I don't want to misuse it at all.  I also don't want to roam the park for an hour or more by myself for him to ride a ride alone, you know?  

Last question - the stroller rental - with the above question about being afraid of naps, we're a little concerned that in their double stroller, Cooper will be less likely to lay back and fall asleep if Adri's getting in and out with him.  If we're in a park and decided we just need to get an extra stroller for logistical purposes, do we just go up and show our pass and get a free one?  We're planning to bring our double stroller to use most of the time but we realize there may be days or moments where we're better off having an extra one so Cooper can nap - is it simple to do that in the middle of the day or is that something we should do upfront?


----------



## tmtyler

Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!! 
I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!


----------



## kctwinmommy

Laurensmom2004 said:


> It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question......we did get an amount to spend butttttttttttt no check or anything lol....everything I've read here they brought it with them........the girls seem to think (this was their first wish) that we receive it at GKTW.......has anyone here done that?



Are you talking spending money? Cuz our coordinator told us that we'll get a debit card with our money on it. I thought that was a nice way to do it. I don't know how much we get though. I've been curious, but didn't want to sound rude or greedy. I'm just wondering what we should plan for.


----------



## kctwinmommy

tmtyler said:


> Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!!
> I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!



How exciting!! And if you click on my pre-trip report, you'll see that. It's not much yet... although I did add some the other day. But it's minimal right now!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

kctwinmommy said:


> Are you talking spending money? Cuz our coordinator told us that we'll get a debit card with our money on it. I thought that was a nice way to do it. I don't know how much we get though. I've been curious, but didn't want to sound rude or greedy. I'm just wondering what we should plan for.



Yes! See I wasn't even counting on it...I know they're all different but it was their idea to pay for gas since we're not flying and they wanted to pay for a hotel on the way so we wouldn't have to drive straight thru so I thought we'd need it before......I'm not at all worried about it.....I was just curious if anyone had this happen that is-getting the check/card whatever at GKTW. Althoughhhhh lol I won't lie and say it wouldn't help!


----------



## vincev33

Laurensmom2004 said:


> It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question......we did get an amount to spend butttttttttttt no check or anything lol....everything I've read here they brought it with them........the girls seem to think (this was their first wish) that we receive it at GKTW.......has anyone here done that?



Not sure if you received an answer on this yet. I am a volunteer wish grantor for Make A
Wish.  Policies varies by state, but you should clear it up as soon as you can. This is not something that Give Kids The World provides. That should be the wish granting organization. You should have received a number for a staff member at the organization. Have a great trip!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Laurensmom2004 said:


> It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question......we did get an amount to spend butttttttttttt no check or anything lol....everything I've read here they brought it with them........the girls seem to think (this was their first wish) that we receive it at GKTW.......has anyone here done that?



*I would definately call your coordinator. We recieved our check  last night when we recieved our itinerary and other things.*



kctwinmommy said:


> Are you talking spending money? Cuz our coordinator told us that we'll get a debit card with our money on it. I thought that was a nice way to do it. I don't know how much we get though. I've been curious, but didn't want to sound rude or greedy. I'm just wondering what we should plan for.



*I would think you would get it sometime before you leave. Each chapter is different in the amount they give as I understand it. Our chapter issued us a check but a debit card would be great. Although you want to make sure you have some cash on hand as some things are cash only I presume. Like balloons things.*


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

tmtyler said:


> Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!!
> I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!



WELCOME! Yay for a WISH trip! I believe on one of the first pages on this thread there are directions on how to start your pretrip report. I can't wait to read about your family and your son.


----------



## cajunfan

Adrismommy said:


> Last question - the stroller rental - with the above question about being afraid of naps, we're a little concerned that in their double stroller, Cooper will be less likely to lay back and fall asleep if Adri's getting in and out with him.  If we're in a park and decided we just need to get an extra stroller for logistical purposes, do we just go up and show our pass and get a free one?  We're planning to bring our double stroller to use most of the time but we realize there may be days or moments where we're better off having an extra one so Cooper can nap - is it simple to do that in the middle of the day or is that something we should do upfront?



Keep in mind that I have never been to WDW when I have needed a stroller, but I would think that it is best to rent the extra stroller when you get there...unless one of you do not mind hiking it back to the front of a park to get one in the middle of the day. Getting it in the middle of the day is probably not too big of a deal for Studios and MK, but I would not want to haul back to the front of the park at AK or EPCOT. Also, keep in mind that the rental strollers at WDW are the hard plastic kind and aren't really great for napping.

Lynn


----------



## cajunfan

Laurensmom2004 said:


> It was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Quick question......we did get an amount to spend butttttttttttt no check or anything lol....everything I've read here they brought it with them........the girls seem to think (this was their first wish) that we receive it at GKTW.......has anyone here done that?



As everyone else has said...CALL THEM IMMEDIATELY! Just ask them what to expect...as you need to budget any other expenes.

Lynn


----------



## wishin' on a star

Adrismommy said:


> Okay now that it's getting so close I have some logistical questions.  I know I'll learn this stuff at orientation but I'm curious how it works.  When you are going on a ride, how do you use your pass.  I've read and heard people are escorted through the back -- how do you get to the people to use the pass?  Also, how does it work with character meet & greets?  We know this will be a big part of our trip as Adri is scared of a lot of rides (and Cooper won't be able to do much anyway), but I'm wondering how I'm going to avoid feeling incredibly guilty?  Is it a "hassle" to find someone who will let you skip the line?  Another question - what if DH wanted to ride a roller coaster while we're in a park... is it "cheating" if he uses the pass so that he can quickly get in and out and get back to the rest of us?  I don't want to misuse it at all.  I also don't want to roam the park for an hour or more by myself for him to ride a ride alone, you know?
> 
> Last question - the stroller rental - with the above question about being afraid of naps, we're a little concerned that in their double stroller, Cooper will be less likely to lay back and fall asleep if Adri's getting in and out with him.  If we're in a park and decided we just need to get an extra stroller for logistical purposes, do we just go up and show our pass and get a free one?  We're planning to bring our double stroller to use most of the time but we realize there may be days or moments where we're better off having an extra one so Cooper can nap - is it simple to do that in the middle of the day or is that something we should do upfront?



Having just returned, here's how things worked for us.  When a ride had a fastpass line, we were able to just show the GAC to the cast member at the FP line and go through that way.  For rides that don't have FP, just show your card to a CM, and they will show you the way to go.  Your hubby can definitely ride by himself and use the pass.  That's what it's all about, the family not having to wait around.  I rode rides with my oldest and used the pass every time.  Your GAC is good for your whole family, and you SHOULD take full advantage of it! Don't feel guilty...Adri deserves it!  

Regarding characters, just go to the CM/handler at the front, and show your button/GAC.  They will take care of you.  We didn't experience people who questioned us or seemed irritated at us going ahead of them.  I think that wearing a MAW button or shirt helps with this.  My kids LOVED the characters, and got tons of pictures and autographs...because they didn't have to wait in line.  This is part of the magic of being on a MAW trip, so again, don't feel guilty...it's all about Adri!!  Take advantage of every bit of magic you can, as it truly is a once in a lifetime experience!!

For a stroller, again, just show your lanyard with your GKTW button/GAC card at the stroller rental and they will take care of you.  We did wait in line at the stroller rental, but it was never very long.


----------



## J'sMum

tmtyler said:


> Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!!
> I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!



Welcome !!!  It's the second post on the first page of this forum  
Can't wait to read all about it


----------



## casper_jj11

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Lauren finds out tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait!
> 
> 5 more days!!!!!!



Yeah! I can't wait to hear all about it!



Adrismommy said:


> Adri's wish party is a week from Wednesday and then we leave a week from Saturday.  I'm so excited.  I have everything planned... the only hiccup that I'm worried about is Cooper's naps.  He turns 10 months old this week and is a great napper - that has been a huge blessing as Adri was not a good napper as a baby.  We've committed to come back every day for a nap because we just think that's necessary for both kids.  However, Cooper regularly takes a 2 hour morning an 2 hour afternoon nap.  Obviously that won't be happening.  If we have a double stroller and he's sitting beside Adri the whole time, I don't know if he'll lay back and go to sleep.  I'm starting to have a mini freak-out over this.  He is such a laid back and easy going baby... but we've never put him in a situation where we push him beyond his limits.  Wish us luck!



Both of my youngest were great nappers and were in WDW around that age. When it was just DD and DS, I had DD in a single Graco stroller and DS(3 at the time) in a double WDW stroller. DD napped when she was tired and we took afternoon breaks for a nap in the hotel. When DS2 came along, we got a wonderful CitySeries double stroller for the two oldest and DS(10mo then) was in the single graco. DH pushed one and I pushed the other. The double also allowed us to split so if DH was on a ride with our oldest, I could put DSbaby and DD in the double. Even when side by side, if DS decided it was nap time, he slept. I'd wander the park so he would get a nap (ie: shop, watch a show, etc.) It was usually shorter but made him happy. We also took afternoon breaks with him too but he wasn't inclined to nap in the hotel room even if DH took DS and DD to the pool so it was quiet. We learned quickly that our break was better for swimming and DS would sleep in the stroller when tired. Bottom line, don't worry about it. If he's a good sleeper, he'll sleep when tired as long as he has a reclining stroller he can rest in. Make sure it has a good canopy. 



tmtyler said:


> Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!!
> I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!




Welcome! There's a pretrip thread like the Disabilities thread. Go there and start a new post with your trip report. You can then copy the link to your post and post it here. Maroo will put in at teh beginning with the others. (If you click on our pretrip report at the bottom it will bring you to the right forum) I'm pretty sure there's a description in post one or two of this thread that may be more help.


----------



## Laurensmom2004

I posted Lauren's Make a Wish party from last night on to my ptr.......it was amazing--just wanted you guys to see it!!!


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Ok expense check is cleared up....they fedex it out to us in a couple of days. Thanks for the advice!!!!!


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> My daughter on this trip wants to do the pick a pearl thing, and from what i have been reading there is a place in epcot to do this and a place in seaworld. Has anyone done this? and which is the better place to do so?
> 
> I went to the craft store and picked up a pearl cage already, now just need to know where best place is to go and get one for her



I think both places are good.  You can watch them pick it at Sea World and I think they may make a bigger deal out of it - but I don't think it is very handicapped accessible.  

In Japan they make a big deal over it and they just pick the oyster and then they open it in front of them.  It is really fun, too.

Tell them to pick an UGLY oyster - they usually have the most fun pearls in there. 



Adrismommy said:


> Adri's wish party is a week from Wednesday and then we leave a week from Saturday.  I'm so excited.  I have everything planned... the only hiccup that I'm worried about is Cooper's naps.  He turns 10 months old this week and is a great napper - that has been a huge blessing as Adri was not a good napper as a baby.  We've committed to come back every day for a nap because we just think that's necessary for both kids.  However, Cooper regularly takes a 2 hour morning an 2 hour afternoon nap.  Obviously that won't be happening.  If we have a double stroller and he's sitting beside Adri the whole time, I don't know if he'll lay back and go to sleep.  I'm starting to have a mini freak-out over this.  He is such a laid back and easy going baby... but we've never put him in a situation where we push him beyond his limits.  Wish us luck!



Good luck!   You are able to get a free stroller with your button?  So maybe take one and then get one at GKTW?  A small fold up stroller or something?  



Adrismommy said:


> Okay now that it's getting so close I have some logistical questions.  I know I'll learn this stuff at orientation but I'm curious how it works.
> 
> Honestly - some of the info I got at orientation made me doubt what I had learned here - like I remember them telling me that we can't use the GAC for character lines.  But things worked out a lot more like what I heard on the DIS from the families that have been, honestly.  I think I knew as much as the person doing the orientation about logistics in the parks.  But there are lots of things you learn about GKTW and how they run things that change constantly, so that part is up in the air till you get there, really.  Especially the schedule there.
> 
> When you are going on a ride, how do you use your pass.  I've read and heard people are escorted through the back -- how do you get to the people to use the pass?
> 
> I agree with the response below out this.   Usually the FP line, but sometimes just the exit.  They will also help you at character lines, too.
> 
> Also, how does it work with character meet & greets?  We know this will be a big part of our trip as Adri is scared of a lot of rides (and Cooper won't be able to do much anyway), but I'm wondering how I'm going to avoid feeling incredibly guilty?  Is it a "hassle" to find someone who will let you skip the line?  Another question - what if DH wanted to ride a roller coaster while we're in a park... is it "cheating" if he uses the pass so that he can quickly get in and out and get back to the rest of us?  I don't want to misuse it at all.  I also don't want to roam the park for an hour or more by myself for him to ride a ride alone, you know?
> 
> Not cheating at all!   When you split up, just have one group take the magic button and the other take the GAC and you should be golden!
> 
> Last question - the stroller rental - with the above question about being afraid of naps, we're a little concerned that in their double stroller, Cooper will be less likely to lay back and fall asleep if Adri's getting in and out with him.  If we're in a park and decided we just need to get an extra stroller for logistical purposes, do we just go up and show our pass and get a free one?  We're planning to bring our double stroller to use most of the time but we realize there may be days or moments where we're better off having an extra one so Cooper can nap - is it simple to do that in the middle of the day or is that something we should do upfront?



Yes!  You just show your pass and they will give you one!   You can do upfront - I would - just to make sure they have some and you have it. 



tmtyler said:


> Very excited to have found this!!!  I have been reading for all your posts for days and days!!!  My son has been granted his wish trip and we are looking at the end of September for his trip to WDW!!
> I would love to start his pre-trip info but dont know exactly how to start!



 to the Wish Trippers thread!! 

I am so glad you found us! 

Check the 2nd post on the first page of this thread and there are instructions on there as to how to start a pre-trip report and how to post pics. 



kctwinmommy said:


> Are you talking spending money? Cuz our coordinator told us that we'll get a debit card with our money on it. I thought that was a nice way to do it. I don't know how much we get though. I've been curious, but didn't want to sound rude or greedy. I'm just wondering what we should plan for.



We got a check from our chapter...

I have seen some chapters give a check to be deposited and spent the way you want (cash, travelers checks, etc) and I have seen some get a Debit card and some get travelers checks. 

But I agree with the cash statement - make sure you have some cash on hand.  Especially for tips and such, too, if you need it.  You can't tip at GKTW - but if you are at a resort for some reason, I usually tip those folks.




Laurensmom2004 said:


> Yes! See I wasn't even counting on it...I know they're all different but it was their idea to pay for gas since we're not flying and they wanted to pay for a hotel on the way so we wouldn't have to drive straight thru so I thought we'd need it before......I'm not at all worried about it.....I was just curious if anyone had this happen that is-getting the check/card whatever at GKTW. Althoughhhhh lol I won't lie and say it wouldn't help!



They did this for us, too.  Paid for gas and a hotel on the way up - very nice of them!!  

But it looks like they took care of ya! 




vincev33 said:


> Not sure if you received an answer on this yet. I am a volunteer wish grantor for Make A
> Wish.  Policies varies by state, but you should clear it up as soon as you can. This is not something that Give Kids The World provides. That should be the wish granting organization. You should have received a number for a staff member at the organization. Have a great trip!



I just want to thank you for posting!!!    It really helps to have wish granters post on here and feel free to post anytime!!!  



wishin' on a star said:


> Having just returned, here's how things worked for us.  When a ride had a fastpass line, we were able to just show the GAC to the cast member at the FP line and go through that way.  For rides that don't have FP, just show your card to a CM, and they will show you the way to go.  Your hubby can definitely ride by himself and use the pass.  That's what it's all about, the family not having to wait around.  I rode rides with my oldest and used the pass every time.  Your GAC is good for your whole family, and you SHOULD take full advantage of it! Don't feel guilty...Adri deserves it!
> 
> Regarding characters, just go to the CM/handler at the front, and show your button/GAC.  They will take care of you.  We didn't experience people who questioned us or seemed irritated at us going ahead of them.  I think that wearing a MAW button or shirt helps with this.  My kids LOVED the characters, and got tons of pictures and autographs...because they didn't have to wait in line.  This is part of the magic of being on a MAW trip, so again, don't feel guilty...it's all about Adri!!  Take advantage of every bit of magic you can, as it truly is a once in a lifetime experience!!
> 
> For a stroller, again, just show your lanyard with your GKTW button/GAC card at the stroller rental and they will take care of you.  We did wait in line at the stroller rental, but it was never very long.



This sounds like how they handled us when we were there in 2008 and in most trip reports I have seen.  

The only thing I would add is that if you think you have been sent the wrong way or find yourself waiting in a long line - don't hesitate to ask!  There are new CM's hired every single day at Disney and some that will be there on a college program or other short term assignment and they don't always know the exact procedure for a wish family - so don't hesitate to ask another CM or come back to the attraction later if you don't want to "go over their head" if that makes sense.  

In general CM's and Disney REALLY don't want wish families waiting in line and if they see you waiting may actually pull you out and tell you not to do that again.      One family reported even feeling like they were "in trouble" for waiting - just to reiterate that they really don't want you guys to hop in a long line and wait.  Really. 



Laurensmom2004 said:


> Ok expense check is cleared up....they fedex it out to us in a couple of days. Thanks for the advice!!!!!



I am so glad!    I hope everyone on here helped answer your question so you could call them. 

Have a GREAT trip!!!


----------



## jen-y

Adrismommy said:


> Adri's wish party is a week from Wednesday and then we leave a week from Saturday.  I'm so excited.  I have everything planned... the only hiccup that I'm worried about is Cooper's naps.  He turns 10 months old this week and is a great napper - that has been a huge blessing as Adri was not a good napper as a baby.  We've committed to come back every day for a nap because we just think that's necessary for both kids.  However, Cooper regularly takes a 2 hour morning an 2 hour afternoon nap.  Obviously that won't be happening.  If we have a double stroller and he's sitting beside Adri the whole time, I don't know if he'll lay back and go to sleep.  I'm starting to have a mini freak-out over this.  He is such a laid back and easy going baby... but we've never put him in a situation where we push him beyond his limits.  Wish us luck!



Hopefully everything will work out.  Its probably eaiser to go to the wish lounge for naps than to drive back and forth to GKTW


----------



## jen-y

kctwinmommy said:


> How exciting!! And if you click on my pre-trip report, you'll see that. It's not much yet... although I did add some the other day. But it's minimal right now!



I see you are from the Chicago area, same as me and are going the end of September.  We are going Sept. 20-29th.


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Okay guys I just started my TR! And I need someone to remind me of how to link my TR in my siggie...I know I know...it's probably around here somewhere I guess I'm just being lazy 

Here is the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37276878#post37276878


----------



## Adrismommy

Okay two more questions, and sorry for being totally over-the-top with my questions during our final planning phase: 

1 - Have any of your kids participated in the Village Idol?  Or have you attended it?  I'm curious to know what that has been like.  
2 - What are the wish lounges like?  Is it similar to the lounges you can go to for changing babies?


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

My daughter was in Village Idol last year! It was awesome. The kids perform and there are also kids who are judges! They really have a great time singing and performing and of course everyone is a winner!


----------



## vincev33

Adrismommy said:


> Okay two more questions, and sorry for being totally over-the-top with my questions during our final planning phase:
> 
> 1 - Have any of your kids participated in the Village Idol?  Or have you attended it?  I'm curious to know what that has been like.
> 2 - What are the wish lounges like?  Is it similar to the lounges you can go to for changing babies?



1 - I had one wish family tell me that they did the idol and loved it, but their son was older.  I have only been to GKTW for a tour so I do not know first hand.

2- I visited the wish lounge in the Magic Kingdom (I am pretty sure it is the only one) on my last visit.  I like to tell my wish families about all of their options while at WDW.  It is a nice place to get out of the heat and relax.  They have things to do for the entire family. There is a CM in the lounge that can help with information.  It is really a nice place to relax and duck out of the heat.  It is right next to the first aid station near crystal palace.  Google Magic Kingdom Wish LOunge and you can find some pictures.  If you have any other questions you can let me know.


----------



## cajunfan

My understanding is that there is also one in EPCOT near/in Spaceship Earth.

Lynn


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Hopefully everything will work out.  Its probably eaiser to go to the wish lounge for naps than to drive back and forth to GKTW



This is a good suggestion!  It is cool in there and usually empty.





wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Okay guys I just started my TR! And I need someone to remind me of how to link my TR in my siggie...I know I know...it's probably around here somewhere I guess I'm just being lazy
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37276878#post37276878



   


Thank you so much for writing one!! 

I will link it on the first page here in a few min. 



Adrismommy said:


> Okay two more questions, and sorry for being totally over-the-top with my questions during our final planning phase:
> 
> 1 - Have any of your kids participated in the Village Idol?  Or have you attended it?  I'm curious to know what that has been like.
> 2 - What are the wish lounges like?  Is it similar to the lounges you can go to for changing babies?



Looks like you got the first question answered. 

There is a wish lounge in the MK right next to First Aid (you enter the First Aid building to get to it).  They have games, movies and a big fluffy pillow that your kids could rest on.  The First Aid place has exam type rooms (like you would see in a doctor's office) and you could do any diaper changes and the like there, too.  

There is actually a First Aid in every park and they are great to help out and a cool place to stop and rest a bit.  And there is a baby care place in each park, too - usually very close to first aid.

There is at least one other lounge - in Epcot at the exit of Spaceship Earth.  You will get a special VIP code to enter and they have cool stuff to do up there and places where you could rest and your kids could have some activity, too, if you wanted.  Then they will escort you right to the ride to get on through a really cool VIP entrance!  This lounge is only open on weekdays, though and has limited hours, I think.

Test Track used to have a similar VIP lounge, but I think it may be closed now that GM no longer is sponsoring it??  Not sure on that.





cajunfan said:


> My understanding is that there is also one in EPCOT near/in Spaceship Earth.
> 
> Lynn



Yes!


----------



## sacall

I'm just a little confused about how and where we get the GAC and MAW button.  

We are going to WDW August 13-22 for my daughter's MAW trip.  I had planned on getting her a GAC to allow her to wait in the shade for rides that had lines in the sun.  But, after reading some of the posts here, I have a few questions. 

1. We go to GTKW to pick up our tickets and I'm assuming our MAW button (which has the dates of our trip - correct?) Or does that come with MAW package?

2. We will be going to the Magic Kingdom that Friday night for dinner and because it stays open until 2:00 am.  I assumed that I would then take our MAW button and go pick up a GAC at guest services at the MK.  Is that correct?

3. Another question, do we really get front of the line access while on our Make a Wish trip?  I had no idea 

Stacy


----------



## maroo

sacall said:


> I'm just a little confused about how and where we get the GAC and MAW button.
> 
> We are going to WDW August 13-22 for my daughter's MAW trip.  I had planned on getting her a GAC to allow her to wait in the shade for rides that had lines in the sun.  But, after reading some of the posts here, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. We go to GTKW to pick up our tickets and I'm assuming our MAW button (which has the dates of our trip - correct?) Or does that come with MAW package?
> 
> Yes!  You will get your button, GAC (issued by GKTW) and all information at your orientation.
> 
> Are you staying at GKTW or in a Disney hotel?
> 
> 2. We will be going to the Magic Kingdom that Friday night for dinner and because it stays open until 2:00 am.  I assumed that I would then take our MAW button and go pick up a GAC at guest services at the MK.  Is that correct?
> 
> You should already have the GAC.  I am sure they could add a stamp for not waiting in the sun, but you really won't have to wait in the sun anyway...you have the VIP GAC issued by GKTW that really lets you do whatever you need to do to keep her comfortable and hopefully moving through the lines fairly quickly.
> 
> 3. Another question, do we really get front of the line access while on our Make a Wish trip?  I had no idea
> 
> Basically.  If it is an attraction with a FP line, you are able to use that line.  If it doesn't have a FP line, then the CM at the attraction will help ya figure out where you need to go - but it is often through a back way or the exit to get on the ride.   It is not 100% FOTL, but I haven't heard any families complaining that they had to wait.
> 
> It also works for character lines 99% of the time - even though they will tell you that the GAC doesn't help there, it really does!  And that has been reported on dozens of wish trip reports.
> 
> Stacy



Have a great time!!!!


----------



## sacall

maroo said:


> Have a great time!!!!



Can't figure out to quote all that you wrote - but we are staying at the Poly for our MAW trip.  

Thanks for all your information!  Getting through lines quickly will really help in the August heat for Emma.  

We are very excited to be going 

Stacy


----------



## maroo

sacall said:


> Can't figure out to quote all that you wrote - but we are staying at the Poly for our MAW trip.
> 
> Thanks for all your information!  Getting through lines quickly will really help in the August heat for Emma.
> 
> We are very excited to be going
> 
> Stacy



The Poly..... Ahhhhh 

Have a GREAT time!  You are very welcome!  (Sorry, I wrote inside your quote, so it is almost impossible to quote that.  )

Make good use of the lounges and First Aid, too, when you can.  We always keep the good inside stuff for the mid afternoon if we are going to be out - since that is when it tends to rain and is so hot.  

You guys are going to have a great time!


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> I think both places are good.  You can watch them pick it at Sea World and I think they may make a bigger deal out of it - but I don't think it is very handicapped accessible.
> 
> In Japan they make a big deal over it and they just pick the oyster and then they open it in front of them.  It is really fun, too.
> 
> Tell them to pick an UGLY oyster - they usually have the most fun pearls in there.



TY for the advice  I was thinking since my DS (wish child) is more interested in epcot area that we may end up missing out on the Sea World all together so we can save some time to simply stay put at GKTW and allow J some rest. So we are almost 100% positive that we will get the pearl from the Japan area. I was reading forum the other day that had printable passports since we will be in those areas i thought it would be fun to have kids get as many of the areas signed as possible and from what i have read the passports at disney itself can be pretty expensive so by printing it would save money.


----------



## J'sMum

Is there a way to change the title of a pretrip report? now that I have definate dates I would like to add that as part of the ptr name, I tried looking around to see where it could be done and I seemed to fail.

 I also have a question from those who have stayed at gktw before, is there a certain time people are expected to return to the gktw from being out in the day? I was reading where some places are open a wee bit late and was thinking if my son was having a good day that would allow us to stay out a bit late. 

Also where it states on magic kingdoms hours of operation that they have extra magic hours do the tickets we get from gktw include that?


----------



## casper_jj11

J'sMum said:


> Is there a way to change the title of a pretrip report? now that I have definate dates I would like to add that as part of the ptr name, I tried looking around to see where it could be done and I seemed to fail.
> 
> I also have a question from those who have stayed at gktw before, is there a certain time people are expected to return to the gktw from being out in the day? I was reading where some places are open a wee bit late and was thinking if my son was having a good day that would allow us to stay out a bit late.
> 
> Also where it states on magic kingdoms hours of operation that they have extra magic hours do the tickets we get from gktw include that?



We haven't done our trip yet so I can't answer the question about GKTW but I have heard the answer about the extra magic hours somewhere. EMH are for those staying onsite at Disney or at one specific hotel in Downtown Disney. It doesn't include GKTW. I believe you have to have a KTTW (disney hotel key card) to get access.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

We leave in 3 Days!! How much would you say for toll roads for the entire week? Think I should take a roll of quarters and that be enough?


----------



## angcmom

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd sure appreciate it.

If you (as the parent) submitted your child's name to Make-A-Wish, how long did it take to hear back from them to begin the process?

I went through our local chapter's website to refer my daughter back in early May, and have not received any response nor request for additional information.

I really have no way to know if this is standard or not.

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

angcmom said:


> I went through our local chapter's website to refer my daughter back in early May, and have not received any response nor request for additional information.
> 
> I really have no way to know if this is standard or not.
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



Our chapter was very quick to respond to us to get our info and approve her for A wish, but when it came time to work on the details of HER wish they moved relatively slow. If you have a doctor that you like and knows your child well, ask if they can please contact MAW for you. I think that speeds up the process.


----------



## yinyanggirls

wish_upon_a_star35 said:


> Okay guys I just started my TR! And I need someone to remind me of how to link my TR in my siggie...I know I know...it's probably around here somewhere I guess I'm just being lazy
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37276878#post37276878



You go to your signature (look toward the top of this page under quick links) and when you are editing the sig, type out "Our June Trip Report" or any creative title you might want to use, then highlight the words you just typed, click on the earth symbol with the chain looking thing on top of it, and a box will pop up. delete the letters that are already there, then copy the link for your new TR into the box. It will make your title become the link in your siggie.


----------



## blessedmom4

angcmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> If you (as the parent) submitted your child's name to Make-A-Wish, how long did it take to hear back from them to begin the process?
> 
> I went through our local chapter's website to refer my daughter back in early May, and have not received any response nor request for additional information.
> 
> I really have no way to know if this is standard or not.
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



Hi, another NC Mom here, Welcome to the DIS boards! 

We submitted our online request in late March to our MAW Chapter for our daughter's wish and had not heard back in two weeks. At one of our MD appointments, the child life ladies (who had originally told me to go through the website) asked me if I had heard back from MAW yet. I told them no. We are not in any hurry . I thought perhaps that was why they had not responded, I had told them not to rush. Child Life told me to resubmit the request online.  Less than 2 weeks later, the intake coordinator from MAW called and I apologized for bothering them twice.  She said they had never received my original request and said she was glad I had emailed again. Once she took all our info, it took until Sunday, June 27 to hear from our wish granter .We started early, because we had been told they were way behind in granting wishes, due to the economy.  I hope that helps some. My advice is to re-submit your request. Also, if any of the MD offices have a child life coordinator that would probably help speed things up for you.


----------



## rcq925

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We leave in 3 Days!! How much would you say for toll roads for the entire week? Think I should take a roll of quarters and that be enough?



WOW!  You are so close!  Have a WONDERFUL time!  We haven't gone yet and no one else answered you about the tolls.  I seem to remember reading that the tolls were between $2-$4 each way, so a roll of quarters should do it!!

Can't wait to hear all about your trip and riding Jaws when you get back!!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We leave in 3 Days!! How much would you say for toll roads for the entire week? Think I should take a roll of quarters and that be enough?



I'm pretty sure it's $2.00 each way.  You'll be all set if you bring quarters, and you will be good for that, as the toll booths don't have an attendant.  I can't believe how close you are getting Tonya!!


----------



## casper_jj11

You may also want a roll of quarters and a roll of pennies for the pressed penny machines. It's always a job for us here to find pennies and quarters for tolls and the pressed pennies because the tolls and machines only take american coins and not canadian. We also can't 'buy' american coins here, just bills so its luck of the draw if the bank or a store has american change in their til when we get there. Not a huge deal for the pressed pennies becasuse we've always managed to get change at our hotel or in a store in one of the parks but the tolls, well that's a necessity. We've actually thrown in cdn quarters and ran the toll a few times... technically we've paid... but without an attendant there to change bills, there's nothign else we could do. We now make sure to have at least $10 in US quarters just in case we get lost (which has also happened )


----------



## wishin' on a star

angcmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> If you (as the parent) submitted your child's name to Make-A-Wish, how long did it take to hear back from them to begin the process?
> 
> I went through our local chapter's website to refer my daughter back in early May, and have not received any response nor request for additional information.
> 
> I really have no way to know if this is standard or not.
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



Definitely call!  That seems like a really long time to wait.  

I called in late January...left a message with a wish coordinator.  She called me back within two days, then she took all the information and called Catherine's cardiologist to confirm his approval.  Once she had that, we received a letter with the wish granters' names.  They visited within a couple of weeks.  Her wish was officially granted by the end of February, and we travelled in May.  Hope this helps.


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> TY for the advice  I was thinking since my DS (wish child) is more interested in epcot area that we may end up missing out on the Sea World all together so we can save some time to simply stay put at GKTW and allow J some rest. So we are almost 100% positive that we will get the pearl from the Japan area. I was reading forum the other day that had printable passports since we will be in those areas i thought it would be fun to have kids get as many of the areas signed as possible and from what i have read the passports at disney itself can be pretty expensive so by printing it would save money.



You are very welcome!   The Japan place is really fun!   



casper_jj11 said:


> We haven't done our trip yet so I can't answer the question about GKTW but I have heard the answer about the extra magic hours somewhere. EMH are for those staying onsite at Disney or at one specific hotel in Downtown Disney. It doesn't include GKTW. I believe you have to have a KTTW (disney hotel key card) to get access.



This is true - but if you find yourself in a park during EMH and you really want to ride something - then go to Guest Services and tell them you are on a wish trip and I think they would make it happen.

Honestly, EMH's tend to be really busy, especially during certain times of the year, and I would avoid them even if I could go to them.  But if there is a time when you are at a park and end up there for late EMH or early EMH, then get with Guest Services and I would bet they can help you.  You could also show your button at the ride entrance and probably gain access anyway.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> We leave in 3 Days!! How much would you say for toll roads for the entire week? Think I should take a roll of quarters and that be enough?



Yes!  I think so!

And I like the penny idea they had below, too. 



angcmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> If you (as the parent) submitted your child's name to Make-A-Wish, how long did it take to hear back from them to begin the process?
> 
> I went through our local chapter's website to refer my daughter back in early May, and have not received any response nor request for additional information.
> 
> I really have no way to know if this is standard or not.
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



 to the wish trippers thread! 

I would call them - it probably got lost somewhere or they can at least give a status on it.  





yinyanggirls said:


> Our chapter was very quick to respond to us to get our info and approve her for A wish, but when it came time to work on the details of HER wish they moved relatively slow. If you have a doctor that you like and knows your child well, ask if they can please contact MAW for you. I think that speeds up the process.



This is true - some of the time spent will be the time it takes for the dr to fill out the paperwork, too.



yinyanggirls said:


> You go to your signature (look toward the top of this page under quick links) and when you are editing the sig, type out "Our June Trip Report" or any creative title you might want to use, then highlight the words you just typed, click on the earth symbol with the chain looking thing on top of it, and a box will pop up. delete the letters that are already there, then copy the link for your new TR into the box. It will make your title become the link in your siggie.



This is true - for changing it in your siggie - but you can also do "edit", "advanced" and your title will be at the top in the title box - and you can change it from there.

It is very helpful to put when yours was updated and add dates!  helps people to find your report and know when there has been an update. 



blessedmom4 said:


> Hi, another NC Mom here, Welcome to the DIS boards!
> 
> We submitted our online request in late March to our MAW Chapter for our daughter's wish and had not heard back in two weeks. At one of our MD appointments, the child life ladies (who had originally told me to go through the website) asked me if I had heard back from MAW yet. I told them no. We are not in any hurry . I thought perhaps that was why they had not responded, I had told them not to rush. Child Life told me to resubmit the request online.  Less than 2 weeks later, the intake coordinator from MAW called and I apologized for bothering them twice.  She said they had never received my original request and said she was glad I had emailed again. Once she took all our info, it took until Sunday, June 27 to hear from our wish granter .We started early, because we had been told they were way behind in granting wishes, due to the economy.  I hope that helps some. My advice is to re-submit your request. Also, if any of the MD offices have a child life coordinator that would probably help speed things up for you.


----------



## brookerene

Hi, we are going on my on my son's Make-A-Wish Trip October 4-10.  Is this a good time to go to WDW?  I have good experience with DL but have never been to DW.  How are the lines?  What should I expect?  Is there a silouette place at DW or is it only at DL? ALso, my son will be early on in using his immunosuppressants, if there are other moms with any advice regarding this subject, I would love any help.  Any help in regards to this trip would be appreciated.  
I'm really excited to be going, since this trip to WDW is one that, like many famlies, we could never afford to go, let alone get my husband away form the farm.  Thanks.


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> Hi, we are going on my on my son's Make-A-Wish Trip October 4-10.  Is this a good time to go to WDW?  I have good experience with DL but have never been to DW.  How are the lines?  What should I expect?  Is there a silouette place at DW or is it only at DL? ALso, my son will be early on in using his immunosuppressants, if there are other moms with any advice regarding this subject, I would love any help.  Any help in regards to this trip would be appreciated.
> I'm really excited to be going, since this trip to WDW is one that, like many famlies, we could never afford to go, let alone get my husband away form the farm.  Thanks.



 to the Wish Trippers thread!! 

There are probably a lot of similarities between DL and WDW - I think the main difference will be the size of Disney World - It is a lot bigger since they had more land to plan it all.   But that much more to explore!

I don't have any advice on immunosuppressants - but can help with the other questions.

Are you guys staying at Give Kids the World?  If so, they will give you guys a button that he will wear all the time and it will be his "ticket" to getting in the Fastpass line or exit of most attractions so that you won't have to wait in long lines and big crowds of people. 

I think Oct is a WONDERFUL time to go - and was the exact week we went in Oct of 2008.  The weather is usually great and you guys could participate in Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!  (This is a separate ticket event, but would allow you an extra "Disney" day a less cost than a one day ticket would be).  And it is a fun party!

Feel free to ask questions here!  Also make sure to check out the 2nd post on the first page of this thread for many hints about wish trips and information about the DIS - including how to start a pre-trip report if you would like.


----------



## J'sMum

brookerene said:


> Hi, we are going on my on my son's Make-A-Wish Trip October 4-10.  Is this a good time to go to WDW?  I have good experience with DL but have never been to DW.  How are the lines?  What should I expect?  Is there a silouette place at DW or is it only at DL? ALso, my son will be early on in using his immunosuppressants, if there are other moms with any advice regarding this subject, I would love any help.  Any help in regards to this trip would be appreciated.
> I'm really excited to be going, since this trip to WDW is one that, like many famlies, we could never afford to go, let alone get my husband away form the farm.  Thanks.



 back and welcome !! we will be overlapping time at DW if you are staying at GKTW  we will be there october 1st - 7th. I know what you mean about hubby getting time off, my DH has not had a vacation in the 15 years we have been married. Any time he has had for vacation time has always been used for DR appts or hospital stays, so this trip will be amazing not only for my DS(wish child) but for our entire family. Woot 1st trip to disney for all of us and 1st vacation ever for all of us as well!!!! i;m sooooo excited about this as more and more details come about 

I also do not have any advice to offer about the immunosuppresents, my sons immune system is compromised due to his treatments and the best defence dr's gave me was to always open doors for him so he does not have to touch public doors and to keep hand sanitizer on us, and to also wash hands as often as possible.


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> back and welcome !! we will be overlapping time at DW if you are staying at GKTW  we will be there october 1st - 7th. I know what you mean about hubby getting time off, my DH has not had a vacation in the 15 years we have been married. Any time he has had for vacation time has always been used for DR appts or hospital stays, so this trip will be amazing not only for my DS(wish child) but for our entire family. Woot 1st trip to disney for all of us and 1st vacation ever for all of us as well!!!! i;m sooooo excited about this as more and more details come about
> 
> I also do not have any advice to offer about the immunosuppresents, my sons immune system is compromised due to his treatments and the best defence dr's gave me was to always open doors for him so he does not have to touch public doors and to keep hand sanitizer on us, and to also wash hands as often as possible.



The only thing I would add is to try to keep his hands off of the railings at Disney.  Disney does a good job of keeping things generally clean, but hundreds of people run their hands over those rails all day long.  And maybe use lots of handsanitizer after rides and such (no choice but to grab on to get on and off).  

And be careful at GKTW, too.  Lots of those kids are sick with various things - and most of their parents are very careful - but I would just keep vigilant during your trip.

The main error we made on our trip was pushing Lauren too much at the beginning.  She was excited and not tired, so we stayed out pretty late the first full day and we paid for it dearly as the trip went on (including a night in the hospital) - but I suppose we knew better, if we had really thought about it carefully.  If we were to do another trip, we would plan much slower days and maybe blow it out on the last day, instead.


----------



## twinmum

Adrismommy said:


> Okay two more questions, and sorry for being totally over-the-top with my questions during our final planning phase:
> 
> 1 - Have any of your kids participated in the Village Idol?  Or have you attended it?  I'm curious to know what that has been like.
> 2 - What are the wish lounges like?  Is it similar to the lounges you can go to for changing babies?



Hello Wish Families!  I haven't posted in ages, but decided to pop in today.  Here's a question I can help with.  On our son's Wish Trip in Nov 2008, we wanted to visit all the lounges if we could.  Someone has already posted about the Wish Lounge in the MK.  Yes, a delightful place for a rest.  

There are also 2 VIP lounges at Epcot to which Wish families are given access (check the info at orientation (the "Bunny Book" I think) for how to get access.  A third lounge at Test Track is now closed.  The boys loved the lounge in Mission:Space for the drinks and the "really neat game" (to quote my son).  We missed the lounge at Spaceship Earth because someone (me!) lost track of time and we arrived after the 5:00 closing (also open only Mon-Fri I think).

When I took the boys for a return trip this past February, we had just heard great news about school admission offers for our boys and I was ready to celebrate!  I went to Guest Services, told the story about missing the Spaceship Earth lounge and asked if there was any way we could see inside.  I had contemplated doing this and had brought Mark's GKTW pin and the GAC from the Wish Trip so the CMs would know I was above board.  The lovely CM called and we were given access to both lounges at Epcot!  The boys were thrilled - we had brought their friend along and it was fun for all.  The lounge at Spaceship Earth has the most interesting features, I think.  The Mission:Space lounge gives great access to the ride.  I recommend visiting!


----------



## brookerene

Thanks for your replies....  I will remember about watching the rail and using hand sanitizer.... maybe I should have invested in hand sanitizer companies  when they first came out!LOL!


----------



## kctwinmommy

brookerene said:


> Hi, we are going on my on my son's Make-A-Wish Trip October 4-10.  Is this a good time to go to WDW?  I have good experience with DL but have never been to DW.  How are the lines?  What should I expect?  Is there a silouette place at DW or is it only at DL? ALso, my son will be early on in using his immunosuppressants, if there are other moms with any advice regarding this subject, I would love any help.  Any help in regards to this trip would be appreciated.
> I'm really excited to be going, since this trip to WDW is one that, like many famlies, we could never afford to go, let alone get my husband away form the farm.  Thanks.



I'm excited! We'll be there at the same time! And we've got kids the same age! We'll have to see if we can meet up at all! 

Other friends of mine, on a totally different message board, are big Disney fans. And they had the info on the crowd levels during these times. This is one of the best times, that's why we chose it. And we're planning on doing the MNSSHP on Thursday night that week too. Since I figure the Friday night one will be busier with locals too. Just guessing on that. 

Of course, crowd levels aren't as important when you have all the extra special access that GKTW/MAW/GAC gets you. But you still don't want to have the busiest time of the year either.

I'll have to read your PTR, tomorrow though... time for sleep here!


----------



## tmtyler

I can not tell you how many hours I have stayed up reading all of your wonderful pre-trip reports and your trip reports... I have cried and smiled and have felt an overwhelming joy for all of your families espeically your wish kids..........
So I will begin our story....................................................................
Our family: Gilbert Sr. (dad) me Tisha (mom) Gilbert Jr. 10, Wish Kiddo, Donovan 7, and new addition to our family Dante 10 months....and my wonderful mother, Gilbert Jr's Home-health aide Marie.... My mother is an amazing person and without her our family does not function. She is Gilbert Jrs second mother.

Gilbert and I have been together since I was 17 years old and we had our first child, Gilbert Jr. when I was 21.  Normal, uneventful preganacy for me.  I read all the books, and took excellent care of myself... On January 27th, 2000 @ 2:29 am my son entered this world, 5 lbs. 10 oz.  They placed him on my tummy and dried him off.  He cried and cried... The nurse told me she had to look him over and so she took him to another part of the room.  I was so tired I just laid there and rested. Before I could eve close my eyes, the nurse said that Gilbert Jr was having trouble breathing and she needed to take him to the nursery.  I never held my baby and didnt quite comprehend what could be happening and what was actually happening.... Within a couple hours the NICU transport team was here and my son was already intubated and he was gone, in a helicopter to the university medical center that was 2 hours from where I was at. Dad got to fly with him and I  stayed behind....I pulled out my IV and signed a discharge paper and my mom drove me to the medical center... After laboring for almost 18 hours and the delivery I was so tired but could not close my eyes.... We arrived at the medical center and Gilbert Sr. greeted us and took me to the NICU. There was may precious baby who had tape on is face and tubes and wires everywhere.... My stomach was in knots and IU will never forget that feeling the first time I saw him.... Long story short, Gilbert Jr was in the NICU for 8 weeks, he had cardiac problems, pulmonary issues and had microcephaly. He had a optic nerve atrophy and did not passs his hearing tests.  It has been a long 10 years since that day and we have had good days and bad days... Gilbert was diagnosised with cerebral palsy at the age of 2 with severe developmental delays and he does have a seizure disorder. He does not walk or talk. He can see pretty well and he does have good hearing... He smiles alot and loves watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Handy Manny and Dr. Seuss! and Last but certainly not least he loves The Wiggles! 
Gilbert Jr has a 2 wonderful brothers who are healthy and love him dearly. My mother, Gilbert Jrs nana is his home-health aide... They have a very special bond. Gilbert Sr works full-time as do I.  I got a degree in Nursing when Gilbert Jr was 3 years old. I work in the Intensive Care Unit.  I believe it is because of Gilbert Jr. that love nursing... I live a whole different life than I could have imgained and I am very thankful for every minute I have in this life. 
This past May I submitted an on-line referral for Gilbert Jr to the NM MAW chapter and I was quickly contacted.  I sent back all the necessary paper work and the so did Gilbert Jrs doctor. Soon after, we were scheduled for an interview. We drove 2 hours , as this was an appointement day the medical center for Gilbert so it was easier to meet at the MAW office.  Everyone was so kind and easy to talk to. Although Gilbert Jr. is non-verbal and can not say what his wish would be, I thought about all that made him smile!  Gilbert loves his cartoons and will definitely let you know when he doesnt like something. He always smiles and gets excited when MickeyMouse Clubhouse comes out... So I thought WDW would be a wonderful wish. As a family we have never taken a vacation all together.  
So after a few weeks, MAW calls and says Gilbert Jr. got his wish and now we need to pick dates!!! YEAH!  
We are currently looking at the end of September begining of October.... We will definitely set the dates this next week!


----------



## xanphylus

tmtyler said:


> I can not tell you how many hours I have stayed up reading all of your wonderful pre-trip reports and your trip reports... I have cried and smiled and have felt an overwhelming joy for all of your families espeically your wish kids..........
> So I will begin our story....................................................................
> Our family: Gilbert Sr. (dad) me Tisha (mom) Gilbert Jr. 10, Wish Kiddo, Donovan 7, and new addition to our family Dante 10 months....and my wonderful mother, Gilbert Jr's Home-health aide Marie.... My mother is an amazing person and without her our family does not function. She is Gilbert Jrs second mother.





Another Wish trip!!!! Hurray!!! Your kiddos sound great! And your mom sounds like a blessing! Can't wait to hear more- Gilbert sounds like a happy trooper!


----------



## J'sMum

tmtyler said:


> I can not tell you how many hours I have stayed up reading all of your wonderful pre-trip reports and your trip reports... I have cried and smiled and have felt an overwhelming joy for all of your families espeically your wish kids..........
> So I will begin our story....................................................................
> Our family: Gilbert Sr. (dad) me Tisha (mom) Gilbert Jr. 10, Wish Kiddo, Donovan 7, and new addition to our family Dante 10 months....and my wonderful mother, Gilbert Jr's Home-health aide Marie.... My mother is an amazing person and without her our family does not function. She is Gilbert Jrs second mother.



Oh I am so excited !!  Glad you are here and I look forward to your pretrip report and trip report 

It's so awesome that you have such a wonderful mother to be so involved and soooo Happy that your family will be on a wish trip  

We are going the 1st week of october  which I have been hearing that it's a wonderful time of year to go and that the Mickeys not so scary halloween party is suppose to be a blast as well so hopefully you will get to do that too !!! I'm still in planning mode myself, I know the dates we are flying, I know the airline we are flying with, I just need the specific times now that we are flying and I am on pins n needles waiting for that info onceee we have that it will all feel so much more real and the real planning can begin
I'm trying right now to figure out who in my house is the most excited my ds(wish kiddo) my DD or me .... WHOOOOHOO for another trip report they are all so exciting and very VERY addictive !!!


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

Yay! Another Wish Trip!!! You sound like you have a wonderful family! I can't wait to read all about your planning! There are so many good ideas and great information on this board! Welcome


----------



## LydRos

I have been reading about everyone's story on here and decided to share our families.  We just got our dates from MAW and will be going November 14-20!   Feel free to read our PTR and post all the advice you can.  I have not even begun to plan!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37336769#post37336769


----------



## J'sMum

LydRos said:


> I have been reading about everyone's story on here and decided to share our families.  We just got our dates from MAW and will be going November 14-20!   Feel free to read our PTR and post all the advice you can.  I have not even begun to plan!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37336769#post37336769



 Glad you here and off to take a peek at your PTR now


----------



## brookerene

Hi Lydros, congrats on the MAW.  We are excited to go too! We are going in Oct.  It's a great opportunity to  take sometime to get away from things and be a kid with our kids!  See yah!


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Hi Old Friends (and New Friends)!  It has been awhile since I have hopped on here. Im actually here tonight because I have a quick  favor to ask. If you are a Facebook user and have a minute to spare I would really appreciate your help!

I have entered a photo of my daughter Savannah into a contest to win a FREE Mini Session with a fabulous photographer, Christine Roman Bryk of Dimples and Curls Photography.

The object of this contest is to get the most amount of votes on your photo submission because the top three photos will win prizes.

I would LOVE, love, love to be one of the top 2 so we can win a mini session! Especially for Savannah since I have never taken her (and those of you who know me will gasp when you read this) to have her photos professionally done. She also has only one framed picture in our house from when she was a new born.

I've been a tad behind on updating decor in our house since March 8th, 2008--again those who know me might guess why...but its basically that is when our "roller-coaster" life started. For those of you who dont know me my little boy Sebastian (who battled osteoclastoma) was a MAW kid in 2008 and my little girl Savannah has Mitochondrial Disease. (I also have a perfectly healthy middle marvel named Siennah) Anyway I would really like to change this business of lacking current family photos and this gal Christine sure captures some beautiful images.

I have been asking friends and family to do all kinds of stuff lately... I've asked them to send letters to our congressmen to advocate for Mitochondrial Disease funding and vote for the United Mitochondrial Disease Foundation in the Chase Community giving campaign. And of course I've harped a hundred times already to everyone I know to join team Saving Savannah to walk with us on September 18th in the Energy For Life Walk and help us raise funds that could lead to a cure for Savannah...This request I have to admit is solely self serving.

But ask I must:

Purty, purty please with a cherry on top ---can you take a few minutes to vote for this photo of Savannah?






Did my shameless begging work????

If so, here is how to VOTE....

All it takes is three steps!:

1. Become a "fan" of Dimples and Curls... page (or "Like" the page as it is now called) at

http://www.facebook.com/Dimplesandcurlsphotography

**This first step is IMPORTANT. If you do not "Like" the page first, you WILL NOT see a "LIKE" button under the pictures!!!

2. Navigate through the album labeled "July Mini Session Giveaway" until you are at the page with this darling picture of Savannah attempting to put mascara on.






(only this picture, the one you want to vote on, should be able to be seen!)

3. Click "LIKE" under the picture.

And you are done!

And I Thank You!!!!!!

Each person can only vote once throughout the competition on each picture.

Please, please, please have everyone you know with a facebook account put in a vote for Vannah! 

IMPORTANT NOTE!!!! ONLY "FANS" OR "LIKERS" OF DIMPLES & CURLS PHOTOGRAPHY PAGE WILL BE ABLE TO SEE THE "LIKE" BUTTON UNDER THE PICTURES!!!

Voting will end at 10:00 PM on July 14th, 2010.

You can also visit our facebook page for Savannah called Saving Savannah.  and become a fan of that too 


Again....Thank You!!!!


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Hello Wish Families!  I haven't posted in ages, but decided to pop in today.  Here's a question I can help with.  On our son's Wish Trip in Nov 2008, we wanted to visit all the lounges if we could.  Someone has already posted about the Wish Lounge in the MK.  Yes, a delightful place for a rest.
> 
> There are also 2 VIP lounges at Epcot to which Wish families are given access (check the info at orientation (the "Bunny Book" I think) for how to get access.  A third lounge at Test Track is now closed.  The boys loved the lounge in Mission:Space for the drinks and the "really neat game" (to quote my son).  We missed the lounge at Spaceship Earth because someone (me!) lost track of time and we arrived after the 5:00 closing (also open only Mon-Fri I think).
> 
> When I took the boys for a return trip this past February, we had just heard great news about school admission offers for our boys and I was ready to celebrate!  I went to Guest Services, told the story about missing the Spaceship Earth lounge and asked if there was any way we could see inside.  I had contemplated doing this and had brought Mark's GKTW pin and the GAC from the Wish Trip so the CMs would know I was above board.  The lovely CM called and we were given access to both lounges at Epcot!  The boys were thrilled - we had brought their friend along and it was fun for all.  The lounge at Spaceship Earth has the most interesting features, I think.  The Mission:Space lounge gives great access to the ride.  I recommend visiting!



Oh, this is so cool!!!  I always thought you would not be able to get in once the trip was over.  What a great idea!  

And I had no idea there was one by Mission:Space? 

How are you?  How are your boys?  So glad you still post over here occasionally!  



brookerene said:


> Thanks for your replies....  I will remember about watching the rail and using hand sanitizer.... maybe I should have invested in hand sanitizer companies  when they first came out!LOL!



So true!  I would have made that investment early and reaped millions.  



tmtyler said:


> I can not tell you how many hours I have stayed up reading all of your wonderful pre-trip reports and your trip reports... I have cried and smiled and have felt an overwhelming joy for all of your families espeically your wish kids..........
> So I will begin our story....................................................................
> Our family: Gilbert Sr. (dad) me Tisha (mom) Gilbert Jr. 10, Wish Kiddo, Donovan 7, and new addition to our family Dante 10 months....and my wonderful mother, Gilbert Jr's Home-health aide Marie.... My mother is an amazing person and without her our family does not function. She is Gilbert Jrs second mother.
> 
> Gilbert and I have been together since I was 17 years old and we had our first child, Gilbert Jr. when I was 21.  Normal, uneventful preganacy for me.  I read all the books, and took excellent care of myself... On January 27th, 2000 @ 2:29 am my son entered this world, 5 lbs. 10 oz.  They placed him on my tummy and dried him off.  He cried and cried... The nurse told me she had to look him over and so she took him to another part of the room.  I was so tired I just laid there and rested. Before I could eve close my eyes, the nurse said that Gilbert Jr was having trouble breathing and she needed to take him to the nursery.  I never held my baby and didnt quite comprehend what could be happening and what was actually happening.... Within a couple hours the NICU transport team was here and my son was already intubated and he was gone, in a helicopter to the university medical center that was 2 hours from where I was at. Dad got to fly with him and I  stayed behind....I pulled out my IV and signed a discharge paper and my mom drove me to the medical center... After laboring for almost 18 hours and the delivery I was so tired but could not close my eyes.... We arrived at the medical center and Gilbert Sr. greeted us and took me to the NICU. There was may precious baby who had tape on is face and tubes and wires everywhere.... My stomach was in knots and IU will never forget that feeling the first time I saw him.... Long story short, Gilbert Jr was in the NICU for 8 weeks, he had cardiac problems, pulmonary issues and had microcephaly. He had a optic nerve atrophy and did not passs his hearing tests.  It has been a long 10 years since that day and we have had good days and bad days... Gilbert was diagnosised with cerebral palsy at the age of 2 with severe developmental delays and he does have a seizure disorder. He does not walk or talk. He can see pretty well and he does have good hearing... He smiles alot and loves watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse and Handy Manny and Dr. Seuss! and Last but certainly not least he loves The Wiggles!
> Gilbert Jr has a 2 wonderful brothers who are healthy and love him dearly. My mother, Gilbert Jrs nana is his home-health aide... They have a very special bond. Gilbert Sr works full-time as do I.  I got a degree in Nursing when Gilbert Jr was 3 years old. I work in the Intensive Care Unit.  I believe it is because of Gilbert Jr. that love nursing... I live a whole different life than I could have imgained and I am very thankful for every minute I have in this life.
> This past May I submitted an on-line referral for Gilbert Jr to the NM MAW chapter and I was quickly contacted.  I sent back all the necessary paper work and the so did Gilbert Jrs doctor. Soon after, we were scheduled for an interview. We drove 2 hours , as this was an appointement day the medical center for Gilbert so it was easier to meet at the MAW office.  Everyone was so kind and easy to talk to. Although Gilbert Jr. is non-verbal and can not say what his wish would be, I thought about all that made him smile!  Gilbert loves his cartoons and will definitely let you know when he doesnt like something. He always smiles and gets excited when MickeyMouse Clubhouse comes out... So I thought WDW would be a wonderful wish. As a family we have never taken a vacation all together.
> So after a few weeks, MAW calls and says Gilbert Jr. got his wish and now we need to pick dates!!! YEAH!
> We are currently looking at the end of September begining of October.... We will definitely set the dates this next week!



That is awesome!  And a great time to have your trip! 

Are you wanting to do an official "pretrip" report where you post on a different thread and we follow you there?  I was not sure if you knew where to find those or how to start one of those.  

You totally don't have to at all!  And I am glad you posted your story so we can meet y'all!   

If you do want to do a separate thread, send me a private message (or post here) and I can help ya. 



LydRos said:


> I have been reading about everyone's story on here and decided to share our families.  We just got our dates from MAW and will be going November 14-20!   Feel free to read our PTR and post all the advice you can.  I have not even begun to plan!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37336769#post37336769



That is a great week to go!  I will run over there and check that out and put a link on our first page here, too. 



AmberGreenawalt said:


> Hi Old Friends (and New Friends)!  It has been awhile since I have hopped on here. I’m actually here tonight because I have a quick  favor to ask. If you are a Facebook user and have a minute to spare I would really appreciate your help!
> 
> I have entered a photo of my daughter Savannah into a contest to win a FREE Mini Session with a fabulous photographer, Christine Roman Bryk of Dimples and Curls Photography.
> 
> The object of this contest is to get the most amount of votes on your photo submission because the top three photos will win prizes.
> 
> I would LOVE, love, love to be one of the top 2 so we can win a mini session! Especially for Savannah since I have never taken her (and those of you who know me will gasp when you read this) to have her photos professionally done. She also has only one framed picture in our house from when she was a new born.
> 
> I've been a tad behind on updating decor in our house since March 8th, 2008--again those who know me might guess why...but its basically that is when our "roller-coaster" life started. For those of you who don’t know me my little boy Sebastian (who battled osteoclastoma) was a MAW kid in 2008 and my little girl Savannah has Mitochondrial Disease. (I also have a perfectly healthy middle marvel named Siennah) Anyway I would really like to change this business of lacking current family photos and this gal Christine sure captures some beautiful images.
> 
> I have been asking friends and family to do all kinds of stuff lately... I've asked them to send letters to our congressmen to advocate for Mitochondrial Disease funding and vote for the United Mitochondrial Disease Foundation in the Chase Community giving campaign. And of course I've harped a hundred times already to everyone I know to join team Saving Savannah to walk with us on September 18th in the Energy For Life Walk and help us raise funds that could lead to a cure for Savannah...This request I have to admit is solely self serving.
> 
> But ask I must:
> 
> Purty, purty please with a cherry on top ---can you take a few minutes to vote for this photo of Savannah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did my shameless begging work????
> 
> If so, here is how to VOTE....
> 
> All it takes is three steps!:
> 
> 1. Become a "fan" of Dimples and Curls... page (or "Like" the page as it is now called) at
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Dimplesandcurlsphotography
> 
> **This first step is IMPORTANT. If you do not "Like" the page first, you WILL NOT see a "LIKE" button under the pictures!!!
> 
> 2. Navigate through the album labeled "July Mini Session Giveaway" until you are at the page with this darling picture of Savannah attempting to put mascara on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only this picture, the one you want to vote on, should be able to be seen!)
> 
> 3. Click "LIKE" under the picture.
> 
> And you are done!
> 
> And I Thank You!!!!!!
> 
> Each person can only vote once throughout the competition on each picture.
> 
> Please, please, please have everyone you know with a facebook account put in a vote for Vannah!
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE!!!! ONLY "FANS" OR "LIKERS" OF DIMPLES & CURLS PHOTOGRAPHY PAGE WILL BE ABLE TO SEE THE "LIKE" BUTTON UNDER THE PICTURES!!!
> 
> Voting will end at 10:00 PM on July 14th, 2010.
> 
> You can also visit our facebook page for Savannah called Saving Savannah.  and become a fan of that too
> 
> 
> Again....Thank You!!!!



  Hello, Amber!!  

I will definitely vote for sweet Savannah!    You guys have been through so much in the last two years that I am continually amazed at how you get each of the kids taken care of - and how you manage to do all of the extra things you do........   I really am in awe.  

So - yes - I will vote for you!  I can't get on FB at work, but I will when I get back home this afternoon.


----------



## brookerene

I have never flown with my three kids and only took my oldest on a plane when he was 1, so I was wondering what I need to fly with them in regards to ID or birth certificates?  Also any other suggestions on flying with kids would be appreciated.


----------



## casper_jj11

brookerene said:


> I have never flown with my three kids and only took my oldest on a plane when he was 1, so I was wondering what I need to fly with them in regards to ID or birth certificates?  Also any other suggestions on flying with kids would be appreciated.



We fly international and always use passports so I can't help with the first question but we've travelled lots with our kiddos at all ages. I have one carryon for the kids things. I go to the dollarstore and get activity books, sticker packs with blank pages, crayons, etc. Anything they'll find interesting. Its always a surprise and they don't know what's in the bag until we're in the air. For our last trip, the grandparents bought dvd players for them. We also brought DS's DS and DD's leapster. They actually didnt' use the games systems much at all. I also bring snacks for the kids (usually a sandwich, indiv bags of animal crackers, cheese sticks, and maybe some bits and bites) Between take off, landing, snacks etc., they're pretty busy while in the air.


----------



## sacall

So, our trip is in August.  We plan on adding two days to Disney.  I know we get the 3 Day Park Hopper from GKTW and I was assuming we would need to purchase two additional days for Disney.  Then, I thought I would call Guest Services and see what they said.

I called this morning and the Guest Service ticket agent told me I could just upgrade our 3 Day Hoppers to 5 days and pay the difference (instead of just buying a two day pass).  I said three times we are getting them from GKTW and we can just upgrade.  She assured me would could.

So, here is my question, has anyone every gone to the ticket counter at a park and upgrade their ticket?  Does it have writing on the ticket that would not allow an upgrade? Thanks

Stacy


----------



## AmberGreenawalt

Thanks for voting Maroo!!  You are the best! Shortly after I posted here I had an ugly comment left by an anonymous poster over on my blog. I hope it's just a coinkydink.  I finally had to turn off anon comments altogether. 

Nice to see Alison still on here too...very cool about the Spaceship re-visit. That was my favorite of the lounges. 

xoxo


----------



## maroo

sacall said:


> So, our trip is in August.  We plan on adding two days to Disney.  I know we get the 3 Day Park Hopper from GKTW and I was assuming we would need to purchase two additional days for Disney.  Then, I thought I would call Guest Services and see what they said.
> 
> I called this morning and the Guest Service ticket agent told me I could just upgrade our 3 Day Hoppers to 5 days and pay the difference (instead of just buying a two day pass).  I said three times we are getting them from GKTW and we can just upgrade.  She assured me would could.
> 
> So, here is my question, has anyone every gone to the ticket counter at a park and upgrade their ticket?  Does it have writing on the ticket that would not allow an upgrade? Thanks
> 
> Stacy



Well...It is unfortuante that someone is telling people that... Because I am 99% sure that they won't allow it.

The reason they won't is that "complementary" tickets can't be added to at all.  It is possible that the person you were talking to in Guest Services is not aware of what GKTW is?  Or how the tickets will read?

Because you can purchase tickets from offsite somewhere and add to them at Disney - so it isn't an "off site" issue - it is that the tickets are complementary that causes the issue.  

In the past couple of years I have seen a bunch of families go and try to upgrade tickets to be told they could not.  You could certainly get a name of someone in Guest Services that told you that you could - and then ask for a manager there if they tell you differently - and let us know how that goes.  It is a large difference in price, that is for sure!

I would be prepared to pay the higher price, though, if you are definitely going to do the extra days.


----------



## maroo

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Thanks for voting Maroo!!  You are the best! Shortly after I posted here I had an ugly comment left by an anonymous poster over on my blog. I hope it's just a coinkydink.  I finally had to turn off anon comments altogether.
> 
> Nice to see Alison still on here too...very cool about the Spaceship re-visit. That was my favorite of the lounges.
> 
> xoxo



Oh Amber.....



That makes me nauseated, really.  

I hope it wasn't from "Maroo" this time?  I am only commenting when I am logged on with my ocean picture from now on for all blogspot comments on any blog.  And have stopped blogging on my own blog after that whole mess.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

sacall said:


> So, our trip is in August.  We plan on adding two days to Disney.  I know we get the 3 Day Park Hopper from GKTW and I was assuming we would need to purchase two additional days for Disney.  Then, I thought I would call Guest Services and see what they said.
> 
> I called this morning and the Guest Service ticket agent told me I could just upgrade our 3 Day Hoppers to 5 days and pay the difference (instead of just buying a two day pass).  I said three times we are getting them from GKTW and we can just upgrade.  She assured me would could.
> 
> So, here is my question, has anyone every gone to the ticket counter at a park and upgrade their ticket?  Does it have writing on the ticket that would not allow an upgrade? Thanks
> 
> Stacy


Unfortunately you got a call center.  The Main Switchboard people identify themselves as Guest Services.

The person you talked to was wrong.

You might want to look at the _Everything About WDW Tickets_ locked sticky in the TPA&S Forum. Especially the items *bolded* in the list below.

*Post and Contents*

1. This Table of Contents
2. Magic Your Way (MYW) Ticket Basics Including Definitions
3. Annual Passes and Water Park Tickets
4. Tickets Available Only to Florida Residents
*5. Tickets Not Available to the General Public
6. Upgrading MYW Tickets (Not to Annual Passes)*
7. Upgrading Tickets to Annual Passes
8. Dealing With Tickets Issued Prior to 1 January 2005 (Pre-MYW)
9. Children and Adults
10. Special Events
11. Comprehensive MYW Ticket Example
12. Hotel Card (Key To The World (KTTW))
13. Lost Tickets
14. Finger Scans
15. Frequently Asked Ticket Questions.
15A. Hopping Rules
15B. WPF&M With No Expire
15C. No Expire Upgrades
15D. Upgrading an Unused Ticket
*15E. Upgrading Special Tickets*
15F. Checking on Old Tickets
15G. Renewing Annual Passes
15H. Upgrading a Completely Used Ticket
15I. Getting Park Tickets Before Package Start Date
16. 2010 Give A Day, Get A Day Promotion
17. Information on Disney's Armed Forces Salute 2010
18. Prices Effective August 2, 2009
19. Special Promotions and "Free" Tickets
19A. AP 15 Months for Price of 12 Renewal
19B. Florida Resident Four Day Dream Ticket
*20. Ticket Purchase/Upgrade Locations and Telephones*
21. Florida Resident Installment Purchases of Annual Passes

*To get there directly, follow the link in my signature.*


----------



## blessedmom4

AmberGreenawalt said:


> Thanks for voting Maroo!!  You are the best! Shortly after I posted here I had an ugly comment left by an anonymous poster over on my blog. I hope it's just a coinkydink.  I finally had to turn off anon comments altogether.
> xoxo



Dear Amber,

You dont know me; however, I feel as if I know you and your precious family!  When I first joined the DIS back in April, I poured over your threads and your website (I  THINK it was yours.I dont still have the link; however, I remember wonderful things about your family and a lot of medical challenges). Your story struck me because we live in/near the same town and I actually saw doctors and nurses we know in your report (two of my children are patients at this clinic). I loved your writing, your sharing of your life and your children are adorable. You had the most incredible wish party I had ever heard ofI have prayed for your family a LOT the past 3 months; however, didnt know how to get back to your website. Fast forward to today and I saw the beautiful photo of your daughter.  Then I read more and I am with Maroo I am sickened that someone would be so hate filled as to write ugly messages for you to read. We had the same thing happen on our daughters website and I had to password protect it. I actually know who two of the women were who were stalking us (I put a tracker on our website). I say all of this to let you know there are far more of us who CARE than who want to harm you out of some sick mindset. 

Thank you for sharing your family with us all.


----------



## planningcrazymom

Cast of characters:
Madison Dawn [ 7 yrs. old] wish child
Tammy [mommy] 
and myself [grandma].
We are anxiously waiting to hear our dates for my grand daughters wish. Her wish is being granted through the Special Wish Foundation. She was recently diagnosed with a life threatening immune deficiency called Job's Syndrome. It basicly means she has no immune system or very very compromised immune system. Along with the Job's Syndrome goes the following: asthma, low bone density, osteoporosis, arthritis, dermatology problems and pneumonia. She also had to have a VP Shunt placed when she was 10 months old due to water on the brain. The Job's Syndrome primarily attacks her lungs causing  multiple hospital stays for pneumonia. She spent one week each month from October to Feb. due to the pneumonia this past fall. Her body can not fight a normal cold or virus so it gets to lungs and infects them causing the pneumonia. She has broken numerous (8) bones from her arm, wrist and elbow to her upper back, which has caused the arthritis. Her dermatology problems causes her to have skin infections almost nonstop. She is on creams, ontiments and numerous meds on a daily basis. She also goes monthly for one infusion (medicine given by IV) and every 4 months for a different infusion. The Special Wish Foundation excepted her as a wish kid and they are working on granting her wish to go to Florida. She wants to go to Sea World, Discover Cove and spend time at a beach. She is not really into Disney, but loves animals. She wants to be a vet when she grows up. We should be hearing something about our dates soon and are hoping to go in October.


----------



## maroo

*E. I have a special ticket I would like to upgrade. Can this be done?

The only upgrades that can be done are to regular or Florida Resident MYW tickets, or Annual Passes to a higher level of Annual Pass.

Special Tickets include Touch of Magic, YES (Youth Educational Series) Program, used or unused Special Event Tickets (MNNSHP, MVMCP, NoJ) after the date of the event, any ticket that includes the word comp, complimentary, "SPORT", or "YOUTH" on it, and any tickets that are not sold at the Park Gates cannot be upgraded or modified in any way. The last group also includes most convention tickets and the Ultimate Park Hopper tickets not sold in the US or Canada. See Post #5 for more information.*

The above in BOLD is what Cheshire Figment was referring to.  Basically the tickets you get from GKTW will have "COMP" or "Complimentary" on them and are therefore not eligible for upgrade. 

But...We also know that wish kids have been admitted to Disney without using a park ticket in the past - so it is possible, if you are told that it will work a certain way, that it is possible...I just would not count on it.  



blessedmom4 said:


> Dear Amber,
> 
> You dont know me; however, I feel as if I know you and your precious family!  When I first joined the DIS back in April, I poured over your threads and your website (I  THINK it was yours.I dont still have the link; however, I remember wonderful things about your family and a lot of medical challenges). Your story struck me because we live in/near the same town and I actually saw doctors and nurses we know in your report (two of my children are patients at this clinic). I loved your writing, your sharing of your life and your children are adorable. You had the most incredible wish party I had ever heard ofI have prayed for your family a LOT the past 3 months; however, didnt know how to get back to your website. Fast forward to today and I saw the beautiful photo of your daughter.  Then I read more and I am with Maroo I am sickened that someone would be so hate filled as to write ugly messages for you to read. We had the same thing happen on our daughters website and I had to password protect it. I actually know who two of the women were who were stalking us (I put a tracker on our website). I say all of this to let you know there are far more of us who CARE than who want to harm you out of some sick mindset.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your family with us all.



I totally agree with you!  And I am so glad she came back so that you could link to her website!  



planningcrazymom said:


> Cast of characters:
> Madison Dawn [ 7 yrs. old] wish child
> Tammy [mommy]
> and myself [grandma].
> We are anxiously waiting to hear our dates for my grand daughters wish. Her wish is being granted through the Special Wish Foundation. She was recently diagnosed with a life threatening immune deficiency called Job's Syndrome. It basicly means she has no immune system or very very compromised immune system. Along with the Job's Syndrome goes the following: asthma, low bone density, osteoporosis, arthritis, dermatology problems and pneumonia. She also had to have a VP Shunt placed when she was 10 months old due to water on the brain. The Job's Syndrome primarily attacks her lungs causing  multiple hospital stays for pneumonia. She spent one week each month from October to Feb. due to the pneumonia this past fall. Her body can not fight a normal cold or virus so it gets to lungs and infects them causing the pneumonia. She has broken numerous (8) bones from her arm, wrist and elbow to her upper back, which has caused the arthritis. Her dermatology problems causes her to have skin infections almost nonstop. She is on creams, ontiments and numerous meds on a daily basis. She also goes monthly for one infusion (medicine given by IV) and every 4 months for a different infusion. The Special Wish Foundation excepted her as a wish kid and they are working on granting her wish to go to Florida. She wants to go to Sea World, Discover Cove and spend time at a beach. She is not really into Disney, but loves animals. She wants to be a vet when she grows up. We should be hearing something about our dates soon and are hoping to go in October.



Aw...bless your heart!  

Congrats on getting a wish for her!  I hope you guys have a wonderful trip!!

Let me know if you have questions...hopefully we can answer some of them - a lot of our trips have been more Disney focused, but we will be glad to help with anything and it will be interesting to see how it all works out and similar the trip is with the "typical" Disney wish trip.


----------



## planningcrazymom

Thank you Maroo for the reply. The Special Wish Foundation is very similar to Make A Wish. We found out about it through the principal at the  school Madison went to. 
 We are going to the GKTW resort which we are very excited about. It sounds like a vacation in itself.
 We were in Disney this past April so we are trying some other things this time which makes Madison happy. She really wants to swim with the dolphins.


----------



## maroo

planningcrazymom said:


> Thank you Maroo for the reply. The Special Wish Foundation is very similar to Make A Wish. We found out about it through the principal at the  school Madison went to.
> We are going to the GKTW resort which we are very excited about. It sounds like a vacation in itself.
> We were in Disney this past April so we are trying some other things this time which makes Madison happy. She really wants to swim with the dolphins.



Oh cool!!!!    Well - we love GKTW!!!  I am really excited that you guys are getting to go there!  It really is a destination all its own!   

So...basically they are doing a Disney wish (3 days Disney, 2 days Universal and 1 Day Sea World) but you guys are adding on Discovery Cove?  We almost did that for Lauren - but decided it would be too much since she had never been to Disney before.  

Sounds awesome!


----------



## planningcrazymom

We told our wish lady that we did not want to do disney, we are doing sea world, discovery cove, Bush gardens and I am not sure about the rest.


----------



## maroo

planningcrazymom said:


> We told our wish lady that we did not want to do disney, we are doing sea world, discovery cove, Bush gardens and I am not sure about the rest.



awesome! 

That will be a great trip and will be different from the Disney trip.  The best part is GKTW - for me.


----------



## sacall

Thanks for the info about the ticket upgrade.  I didn't think we could just add days!  I'll ask (won't hurt to ask), but then just pay for the two additional days for us.

Can't believe our trip is just in one month

Stacy


----------



## jen-y

Cheshire Figment said:


> Unfortunately you got a call center.  The Main Switchboard people identify themselves as Guest Services.
> 
> The person you talked to was wrong.
> 
> You might want to look at the _Everything About WDW Tickets_ locked sticky in the TPA&S Forum. Especially the items *bolded* in the list below.
> 
> *Post and Contents*
> 
> 1. This Table of Contents
> 2. Magic Your Way (MYW) Ticket Basics Including Definitions
> 3. Annual Passes and Water Park Tickets
> 4. Tickets Available Only to Florida Residents
> *5. Tickets Not Available to the General Public
> 6. Upgrading MYW Tickets (Not to Annual Passes)*
> 7. Upgrading Tickets to Annual Passes
> 8. Dealing With Tickets Issued Prior to 1 January 2005 (Pre-MYW)
> 9. Children and Adults
> 10. Special Events
> 11. Comprehensive MYW Ticket Example
> 12. Hotel Card (Key To The World (KTTW))
> 13. Lost Tickets
> 14. Finger Scans
> 15. Frequently Asked Ticket Questions.
> 15A. Hopping Rules
> 15B. WPF&M With No Expire
> 15C. No Expire Upgrades
> 15D. Upgrading an Unused Ticket
> *15E. Upgrading Special Tickets*
> 15F. Checking on Old Tickets
> 15G. Renewing Annual Passes
> 15H. Upgrading a Completely Used Ticket
> 15I. Getting Park Tickets Before Package Start Date
> 16. 2010 Give A Day, Get A Day Promotion
> 17. Information on Disney's Armed Forces Salute 2010
> 18. Prices Effective August 2, 2009
> 19. Special Promotions and "Free" Tickets
> 19A. AP 15 Months for Price of 12 Renewal
> 19B. Florida Resident Four Day Dream Ticket
> *20. Ticket Purchase/Upgrade Locations and Telephones*
> 21. Florida Resident Installment Purchases of Annual Passes
> 
> *To get there directly, follow the link in my signature.*




Stacy,

I am in the same boat as you - need to buy an extra 2 days and its really expensive.  Unfortunately it sounds like there is no way around it, but if you find one, please let me know.  We are going the end of September.


----------



## jen-y

What are the strollers at the parks like?  Do they shade from the sun?, Rain? Do they have cup holders/storage?
I don't want to be picky, but Nicky has a sensitivity to the sun from his meds.  Also, I'm sure you all know how it is....we need storage for all our stuff and drinks.
The last time we went, we rented a stroller from one of those companies in Orlando that delivers.  That worked out good, cause it had all the stuff, but it poured rain, so we ended up having to put a clear, plastic shower curtain over the stroller to keep it dry.  Any suggestions?

Also, does anyone know what kind of rental car we get?


----------



## jen-y

brookerene said:


> I have never flown with my three kids and only took my oldest on a plane when he was 1, so I was wondering what I need to fly with them in regards to ID or birth certificates?  Also any other suggestions on flying with kids would be appreciated.



I have flown several times with my kids, ages 4 & 8.  I brought their birth certificates, however, I was never asked to show them.  I don't think you need to for minors, as long as you are flying within the country.  Our flight to FL. is only 2 1/2 - 3 hours, so not too long.  We bring our portable DVD player so the kids can watch a movie, and I let them each bring a snack (usually a small bag of animal crackers or something like that).  Once they start watching their movie, eating their snack, and the flight attendant brings them their drink - they are all good

PS.  If possible try and make sure they go potty before getting on the plane.  Its kind of a pain to take them potty on the plane (if you can avoid it)


----------



## jen-y

I am having an ADD moment.  I know I asked this before, but can anyone recomend where I can buy t-shirts for Nickys wish trip shirt.  I think someone said there was a place online, but I don't remember.  I need 20, so I am looking for a good deal, but not cheap quality.


----------



## brookerene

Thanks for the reply.  In regards to pottying before, that is a good idea.  I have a habit of forgetting to ask themLOL and I learn the hard way.  (although my kids will probably want to see the bathroom on the plane).  

I don't know our plane schedule yet, but I think it's probably a 4 hour trip from Omaha which is about as long as it takes us to get there! as soon as I find out our airline, I'll be calling, but I'm going to take their birth certs just in case.  

At lest we are going into Omaha the night before then flying out the next morning and vice versa on the way home... staying overnight in Omaha.  That makes it a little easier on everybody.


Questions:  How much are the drinks and snacks inside the park(s)?  It's been 7 years since I've been to Disneyland, and I remember they were high then.  Can you take things in or do they have to stay outside? 
I'm trying to figure out a budget that will take into account eating breakfast at at GKTW all but one day, and eating the rest in the parks all but one day.  Can you feed a family of 5 for under $100/DAY?


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> I am having an ADD moment.  I know I asked this before, but can anyone recomend where I can buy t-shirts for Nickys wish trip shirt.  I think someone said there was a place online, but I don't remember.  I need 20, so I am looking for a good deal, but not cheap quality.



I use jiffyshirts.com...best prices I have found...and make sure you get 100% cotton...breathes a lot better at WDW!

Lynn


----------



## cajunfan

brookerene said:


> Questions:  How much are the drinks and snacks inside the park(s)?  It's been 7 years since I've been to Disneyland, and I remember they were high then.  Can you take things in or do they have to stay outside?
> I'm trying to figure out a budget that will take into account eating breakfast at at GKTW all but one day, and eating the rest in the parks all but one day.  Can you feed a family of 5 for under $100/DAY?



Drinks are about $2.50-$3 each. You can take non alcoholic and no glass things in, but you probably do not want to carry them around. We will sometimes bring in a filter water bottle (hate the sulfur taste of the water there), because you can get a free cup of ice water anywhere and the fountains are usually cold. As for the $100 a day, it totally depends on the family members where you plan to eat and how much each person eats. It will be very hard to do. I would suggest that you go to allearsnet.com and look at the menus for the restaurants to give you an idea about what each has and the prices.

Lynn


----------



## Bill_Lin

I was one of the first to post on the original thread for Wish Trippers.  That was years ago.  I just want to spread a little hope.  

Our DD was born with stage 4 cancer and had little hope of survival.  After multiple surgeries and chemo, she was strong enough at 5 years to go on a Make a Wish Trip to GKTW.  It was such a beautiful time; beyond describing.  

About a year later, she was declared IN REMISSION and cancer free.  You can imagine our joy.  I firmly believe that the Wish Trip brought her the joy and hope it took to overcome.

Last Spring, to celebrate, we took her to Disneyland and stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  It was WONDERFUL.  She is a strong, healthy, vibrant young lady of 8 now; our little MIRACLE.


----------



## blessedmom4

Bill_Lin said:


> I was one of the first to post on the original thread for Wish Trippers.  That was years ago.  I just want to spread a little hope.
> 
> Our DD was born with stage 4 cancer and had little hope of survival.  After multiple surgeries and chemo, she was strong enough at 5 years to go on a Make a Wish Trip to GKTW.  It was such a beautiful time; beyond describing.
> 
> About a year later, she was declared IN REMISSION and cancer free.  You can imagine our joy.  I firmly believe that the Wish Trip brought her the joy and hope it took to overcome.
> 
> Last Spring, to celebrate, we took her to Disneyland and stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  It was WONDERFUL.  She is a strong, healthy, vibrant young lady of 8 now; our little MIRACLE.



THANK YOU for sharing that update!  What a BLESSING! 

I have read many words of wisdom these past three months, penned by you.  It is such a wonderful gift to read words of knowledge by those who have been on the road of medical challenges. Thank you again!


----------



## jen-y

brookerene said:


> Thanks for the reply.  In regards to pottying before, that is a good idea.  I have a habit of forgetting to ask themLOL and I learn the hard way.  (although my kids will probably want to see the bathroom on the plane).
> 
> I don't know our plane schedule yet, but I think it's probably a 4 hour trip from Omaha which is about as long as it takes us to get there! as soon as I find out our airline, I'll be calling, but I'm going to take their birth certs just in case.
> 
> At lest we are going into Omaha the night before then flying out the next morning and vice versa on the way home... staying overnight in Omaha.  That makes it a little easier on everybody.
> 
> 
> Questions:  How much are the drinks and snacks inside the park(s)?  It's been 7 years since I've been to Disneyland, and I remember they were high then.  Can you take things in or do they have to stay outside?
> I'm trying to figure out a budget that will take into account eating breakfast at at GKTW all but one day, and eating the rest in the parks all but one day.  Can you feed a family of 5 for under $100/DAY?




I think they do try and have a variety of food (and price ranges).  Snack carts have everything from chips and popcorn to fruit for a couple bucks. The table service restaurants are expensive, so you would probably be leaning towards the counter service places. Things like hot dogs, burgers, etc.  Also, depending on your kids ages and appetites, they may be able to split something.  My 2 kids most of the time split 1 kids meal, and if they are still hungry, I usually don't eat all of mine, so they finish mine. Try under-ordering (and having empty plates) as opposed to over ordering with food getting wasted.
Also, we found that we did not eat an actual lunch most of the time.  We ate a big breakfast and then we were so busy on rides and stuff that the next thing you knew it was already dinner time.
I have stuck a few granola bars or small bags of animal crackers in my bag and they never said anything.  They do search your bags, but they are looking for weapons, not someone trying to sneak in a granola bar


----------



## blessedmom4

brookerene said:


> Can you take things in or do they have to stay outside?
> I'm trying to figure out a budget that will take into account eating breakfast at at GKTW all but one day, and eating the rest in the parks all but one day.  Can you feed a family of 5 for under $100/DAY?



I PM'd you a couple of ideas for stretching your budget in the park .


----------



## yinyanggirls

The strollers in the park were good enough for our 4 yr old. We usually got a double for a little more room, and they have no problem letting you do that. They have a canvas cover with a vinyl window. It shields the sun pretty well, but in a major downpour they would still get wet. I liked that they were low to the ground so she could just jump in and out when she wanted. It wasn't a big production to get her out. They also had big pockets on the back with a separate cup holder pocket. 

We took lots of snacks in. I used the hard plastic snack containers, I found them at Target, with a snap lid. That way crunchy things weren't crumbs by the end of the day. It was a pain to carry around a huge bag (or rather to have to dig around in a huge bag whenever we needed something) but it was worth it. We saved money and also could hold off longer if needed to make a certain schedule. Remember that the Wish Lounges will have bottled waters (cold!) for you and then you can refill them at fountains if you like.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Bill_Lin said:


> Last Spring, to celebrate, we took her to Disneyland and stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  It was WONDERFUL.  She is a strong, healthy, vibrant young lady of 8 now; our little MIRACLE.



That is wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you! I'd love to hear how she liked DLand if you ever feel like hanging around for a while.


----------



## maroo

Bill_Lin said:


> I was one of the first to post on the original thread for Wish Trippers.  That was years ago.  I just want to spread a little hope.
> 
> Our DD was born with stage 4 cancer and had little hope of survival.  After multiple surgeries and chemo, she was strong enough at 5 years to go on a Make a Wish Trip to GKTW.  It was such a beautiful time; beyond describing.
> 
> About a year later, she was declared IN REMISSION and cancer free.  You can imagine our joy.  I firmly believe that the Wish Trip brought her the joy and hope it took to overcome.
> 
> Last Spring, to celebrate, we took her to Disneyland and stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  It was WONDERFUL.  She is a strong, healthy, vibrant young lady of 8 now; our little MIRACLE.



What wonderful news!!   I am so glad you guys are doing so well.  Stage IV to healthy is a wonderful, wonderful accomplishment!!

Thanks for all you have done to help the wish families!



blessedmom4 said:


> THANK YOU for sharing that update!  What a BLESSING!
> 
> I have read many words of wisdom these past three months, penned by you.  It is such a wonderful gift to read words of knowledge by those who have been on the road of medical challenges. Thank you again!


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you - need to buy an extra 2 days and its really expensive.  Unfortunately it sounds like there is no way around it, but if you find one, please let me know.  We are going the end of September.



We're in the same boat too. We're staying 4 extra days. I contacted guest services by email and they said they couldn't answer the question and to contact ticketing. I emailed but never heard back. I'm assuming we can't upgrade but I'm hoping for some magic so we won't be buying the tickets until we arrive.... even though there will likely be a price increase at the beginning of August, I'm hoping it won't be too much and worth the risk.


----------



## maroo

Disney is totally fine with you bringing along drinks, food, etc.  You can even bring a small cooler, as long as you know you bring it at your own risk (it can be stolen if you just leave it out).  

Many families staying at GKTW will go to Walmart when they first get to Orlando (right on the same street as GKTW) and buy snacks for much cheaper than they can get in the parks.


I have read stories on the DIS about the water fountains in Disney - and I am sure it is all forklore, but I will never, ever, ever drink out of a water fountain in Disney (or anywhere else, for that matter) after reading some of those stories.    Instead I get the ice water from the counter service restaurants.  They will give you ice water for FREE if you will just ask them.  You may want to bring a bottle to hold it and keep it cold or even a filter bottle to get rid of the taste (it has a strong taste).  

I have a favorite "park" snack.  Normally I really enjoy chocolate - but that won't do in the heat - so I usually pack a baggie with peanuts and caramel corn mixed together.  It fits easily in my bag and provides both protein (if I am really getting hungry) and sweet (if I am just craving something).  The caramel corn is fairly low in fat, so it is a decent snack choice for me (not perfect, though).  But it tastes REALLY good mixed - salty and sweet, like a payday bar - and it is easy to keep with me.  I can also much on some without getting it everywhere or creating any trash I have to carry around.  It works well for me.  I just refill my little zip lock back in the morning before I head out and I am basically good to go.  Getting the ice water from the restaurants and bringing the snack saves me a lot of money on drinks and snacks during the day.


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> What are the strollers at the parks like?  Do they shade from the sun?, Rain? Do they have cup holders/storage?
> I don't want to be picky, but Nicky has a sensitivity to the sun from his meds.  Also, I'm sure you all know how it is....we need storage for all our stuff and drinks.
> The last time we went, we rented a stroller from one of those companies in Orlando that delivers.  That worked out good, cause it had all the stuff, but it poured rain, so we ended up having to put a clear, plastic shower curtain over the stroller to keep it dry.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, does anyone know what kind of rental car we get?



The strollers don't have much shade and no rain protection. There's also no storage at all. We one (double) on our first trip. We bought a double stroller rain cover at home and brought it. It worked perfect for rain protection. We placed our backpack straps on each side of the handle so it hung there (either that or we laid it on top of the small canopy) They aren't very comfortable though and with lack of storage, we've brought our own ever since. I'd go with the outside company really. We have a stroller like they rent there and they're wonderful!

ETA: Just read Melissa's post and realized how much I forgot since when we rented it. You're right of course about the pockets on the back. I forgot about them.


----------



## casper_jj11

Bill_Lin said:


> I was one of the first to post on the original thread for Wish Trippers.  That was years ago.  I just want to spread a little hope.
> 
> Our DD was born with stage 4 cancer and had little hope of survival.  After multiple surgeries and chemo, she was strong enough at 5 years to go on a Make a Wish Trip to GKTW.  It was such a beautiful time; beyond describing.
> 
> About a year later, she was declared IN REMISSION and cancer free.  You can imagine our joy.  I firmly believe that the Wish Trip brought her the joy and hope it took to overcome.
> 
> Last Spring, to celebrate, we took her to Disneyland and stayed at the Disneyland Hotel.  It was WONDERFUL.  She is a strong, healthy, vibrant young lady of 8 now; our little MIRACLE.



Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful news! I've seen your name so often in preparing for Sydney's trip. She too is in remission... its such a magical word!


----------



## maroo

You guys considering strollers ...

You may also want to consider allowing your wish organization to rent a stroller for you.  So that you can have it for getting to and from the parks, too and not have to carry yours on the plane.  

(Although the Orlando airport is pretty large with a lot of walking.)

You could get them to rent a special needs stroller for your family (assuming that is a reasonable need) and then you could have it in the parks and it has storage.

If you do this, make sure to go by guest services and get a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag that will allow you to take the stroller in line with you.

www.orlandostrollerrentals.com is one such site that rents special needs strollers.


----------



## dlewish

Hello.  Thank you all for your post, reports, etc.  I've learned a lot this past month or so as I read through your posts.  We are going on my DD3 wish trip in Oct.(3-9)  We also have a DS6.  Megan(wish child) has ALL and is currently in LTM.  She will be done in April

I'm not one to post on sites (usually the "stalker"), but thought I would come out of my shell.  We are Disney newbies.  We will be the family walking around looking clueless  I hoping someone can help w/ a few ?s.

Do you think we should do autograph books?  Can we skip it?  I would have never knew people did this if it wasn't for this site.

We are not a GO GO GO family.  The kids like animals so we will do SW, AK, MK but I'm unsure of another disney park for day 3 of the disney parks.  Should we do MK again or hop b/t parks?  Open for sugguestions. What would be good for a 3yo and 6yo?  We will probably take 1 day to hang out at the village.  If we would go to MK then Epcot would you drive or take monorail over to Epcot?

Thank you.


----------



## casper_jj11

dlewish said:


> Hello.  Thank you all for your post, reports, etc.  I've learned a lot this past month or so as I read through your posts.  We are going on my DD3 wish trip in Oct.(3-9)  We also have a DS6.  Megan(wish child) has ALL and is currently in LTM.  She will be done in April
> 
> I'm not one to post on sites (usually the "stalker"), but thought I would come out of my shell.  We are Disney newbies.  We will be the family walking around looking clueless  I hoping someone can help w/ a few ?s.
> 
> Do you think we should do autograph books?  Can we skip it?  I would have never knew people did this if it wasn't for this site.
> 
> We are not a GO GO GO family.  The kids like animals so we will do SW, AK, MK but I'm unsure of another disney park for day 3 of the disney parks.  Should we do MK again or hop b/t parks?  Open for sugguestions. What would be good for a 3yo and 6yo?  We will probably take 1 day to hang out at the village.  If we would go to MK then Epcot would you drive or take monorail over to Epcot?
> 
> Thank you.



Welcome!  My kiddos are about the same age as yours. We've been several times so any questions, just ask. We always do autograph books. The kids just love them and it gives the shy ones a reason to interact with the characters. That said, I actually find them a bit of a pain in the restaurants because you're trying to eat and get autograph books out at the same time. We use paper clips to mark where the last signature was so its easier to find. If you want to skip it, you definitely can. Some kids do it and some don't. 

Our kids love MK and Epcot. If DD likes princesses, there's wonderful interaction with them in WorldShowcase in the afternoon. There's a character meet and greet in Future World (mickey, minnie, pluto, goofy and donald), Crush the turtle show (wonderful!), Nemo ride, Imagination ride and Living with the Land that my younger kiddos enjoy. Depending on how tall she is, she may also enjoy Soarin and Test Track. DD was able to do both just after turning 3 (must be 40in tall). If you go, I would drive directly to the park. Its faster than driving to the TTC and taking the monorail.

ETA: You could take the monorail if you decide to do 1/2 day at MK in the morning and afternoon (say 1130 and after) at Epcot. That could work and you could still do rides at Epcot since you'll have the pass and won't need to worry about lines and you could see the princesses too. Go to TTC and take monorail to MK for the morning then around 1130 take the monorail to Epcot for the afternoon then at the end of teh day, monorail it back to the TTC for your car.


ETA: hmm, going to be one of those days... just had another idea. If you're new, you may not realize the need to book meals if you'd like to have sit down meals or character meals in the parks or resorts. Booking starts 180days out so your choices may be limited but one of the first planning things you should do is figure out where you want to be each day and book meals if you're interested. You could do counter service meals and those don't need reservations but you're going during free dining for those in the park so ADR (reservations) are a must if you'd like to try sit down restaurants. Some favourites to try: Akershus castle in Epcot (princesses) (may be an idea for lunch if you go there, even for afternoon), Crystal Palace (winnie the pooh and friends) in MK, Chef Mickey's (at Contemporary Resort near MK so you could monorail it there for lunch on your full MK day), Cinderella's Castle at MK (books quickly), Tusker House at AK... there are others too. Which characters are your kids favourites?


----------



## sacall

jen-y said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you - need to buy an extra 2 days and its really expensive.  Unfortunately it sounds like there is no way around it, but if you find one, please let me know.  We are going the end of September.



I will let you know what happens

Stacy


----------



## Wee Annie

dlewish said:


> Hello.  Thank you all for your post, reports, etc.  I've learned a lot this past month or so as I read through your posts.  We are going on my DD3 wish trip in Oct.(3-9)  We also have a DS6.  Megan(wish child) has ALL and is currently in LTM.  She will be done in April
> 
> I'm not one to post on sites (usually the "stalker"), but thought I would come out of my shell.  We are Disney newbies.  We will be the family walking around looking clueless  I hoping someone can help w/ a few ?s.
> 
> Do you think we should do autograph books?  Can we skip it?  I would have never knew people did this if it wasn't for this site.
> 
> We are not a GO GO GO family.  The kids like animals so we will do SW, AK, MK but I'm unsure of another disney park for day 3 of the disney parks.  Should we do MK again or hop b/t parks?  Open for sugguestions. What would be good for a 3yo and 6yo?  We will probably take 1 day to hang out at the village.  If we would go to MK then Epcot would you drive or take monorail over to Epcot?
> 
> Thank you.



Welcome!  My daughter also has ALL, is in LTM, and we went on her wish trip this past April (she turned 4 on the trip).  We loved AK -- found it to be a nice , slower-paced park.  There's plenty to do there and look at aside from rides, although my daughter loved the safari.  We didn't do SW, but MK is definitely worth two days in my mind.  That way you don't have to rush around worrying about hitting everything you want to get to in that first day.

I think autograph books are a great way to get a shy child more comfortable around the characters.  Elke didn't want much to do with them at first, but then she got into the autographs, and was eagerly handing it to them at the end.  So I would recommend them.  You also get fabulous character access with the GKTW button.  

As for other parks, HS has Toy Story Mania which was a huge hit with my entire family, and Elke liked Playhouse Disney and the Muppet Movie.  Aside from those, there wasn't anything else there she really loved, but she still had a fun day there.  Epcot has a GREAT location for meeting the characters, should you find that your children enjoy this.  It's a character spot with many of them in one location, and we hardly had to wait at all with our GKTW privileges.  Elke also liked Nemo, and the big surprise is she LOVED Test Track (child must be 40 inches to ride -- Elke was a little under 41).   She liked the Figment ride, and she loved the ride in the Mexico pavilion (which we dubbed "It's a Small Mexico" because it reminded us of "It's a Small World" just localized to Mexico).  She didn't get much out of the country pavilions, and the whole passport thing was a little over her head.  She did like Soarin', but again, your child must be 40 inches (don't know if you have a tall 3 year old).

Definitely take a day to hang out at the village.  Your children are just the ages to really enjoy this.  The pool is wonderful, and there is miniature golf (a little over a 3 year old's head admittedly, and with some slightly scary dinosaur sound effects), a mini train they can ride, an awesome train set, a carousel, and more.  Did I mention the ice cream parlor open all day?

Hopefully you are not going during your daughter's steroid pulse....  (But she can eat ice cream all day if she is, if that's something she likes!).

Ann


----------



## dlewish

Thank you Casper jj11 and Wee Annie for the info.

I was able to make a ADR for Crystal Palace for Lunch on Tue.  I'm thinking we will go to MK Tue or Wed so we can see wishes.  I don't think we will attend the Halloween party.  I'm looking into more ADRs.  Is it better to call or try on-line?  Megan is not too familiar w/ the princesses yet.  She knows tinker bell and of course micky and gang.  Also Pooh and Tiger.  The kids just started getting into Toy story too.  I'm thinking they will like any character meal since it is different.

Megan is short for her age (35.5in).  She did not grow for 1 year while on chemo.  Thankfully she is starting to grow again.  So I guess that means we won't be albe to ride Soarian, etc.  That is OK.  I can take my DS if he wants.  I was going to ask if Soarian and Spaceship Earth were ok for a 3yo.

I think I'll go ahead w/ the autograph books and if they don't seemed interested then just stop.

edit: we won't be going on the steroid pulse

Thanks again.


----------



## Adrismommy

Adri's wish party was SO MUCH FUN.  It could not have been more perfect for her.  Very low key, which was what we wanted.  I put lots of details on her PTR!


----------



## jen-y

I have breakfast reservations for a party of 16 at Chef Mickey.  They have it listed as 2 parties of 8.  I called to have 2 people added and they said they don't have availability.  I told them that it was for a wish child and that did not seem to matter.  Personaly I find it hard to believe they can't add 2 more chairs to the table or whatever.  Chef Mickey is what Nicky talks about the most, and he is going to be bummed if those 2 people can't be included.  Not to mention they will also be bummed that they can't be there.

Does anyone know if MAW has any pull with that?  Would it help if I ask my wish granter to try?


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

jen-y said:


> I have breakfast reservations for a party of 16 at Chef Mickey.  They have it listed as 2 parties of 8.  I called to have 2 people added and they said they don't have availability.  I told them that it was for a wish child and that did not seem to matter.  Personaly I find it hard to believe they can't add 2 more chairs to the table or whatever.  Chef Mickey is what Nicky talks about the most, and he is going to be bummed if those 2 people can't be included.  Not to mention they will also be bummed that they can't be there.
> 
> Does anyone know if MAW has any pull with that?  Would it help if I ask my wish granter to try?



Hi jen-y! I would talk to your wish granters about it! Never hurts to try! My wish granters tried to get Chef Mickeys for us, but it was at the last minute. (probably less than a week before our trip) and it didn't work out. They had set up breakfast at Ohana's and I had already made those ADR's so we figured we'd try for something different.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Wee Annie said:


> Epcot has a GREAT location for meeting the characters, should you find that your children enjoy this.  It's a character spot with many of them in one location, and we hardly had to wait at all with our GKTW privileges.



Um, CLUELESS here. Where is this wonderful spot you speak of??? We had a few nice character interactions in WS but they were definitely spread out. What did I miss???




jen-y said:


> I have breakfast reservations for a party of 16 at Chef Mickey.  They have it listed as 2 parties of 8.  I called to have 2 people added and they said they don't have availability.  I told them that it was for a wish child and that did not seem to matter.



When I made our CRT res I asked about the possibility of getting a window table. I wanted my visually impaired daughter to be able to enjoy the view, as well as the castle, if she wanted to. I told them it was her Wish trip. The nice CM on the phone said that the best thing to do would be to approach the restaurant in the morning before our res. time and let them know. We did, and the person at the counter outside the restaurant said it was no problem. There ended up being a glitch but it had a happy ending so I won't get into it here. I am clueless on Chef Mickey's (clueless tonight I guess!) so I don't know if it's at a park or a resort, but if you can't get there early enough to warn them, I would try calling a day or two ahead. Ask for a manager and explain it to them. I think WDW is just too big to have info like get from the res. line to the people setting up your table that day. I assume parties of 16 are rare and that's why they don't have a pre-set res. for it. I would wager that you will get the tables you need if you give them enough warning.


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> I have breakfast reservations for a party of 16 at Chef Mickey.  They have it listed as 2 parties of 8.  I called to have 2 people added and they said they don't have availability.  I told them that it was for a wish child and that did not seem to matter.  Personaly I find it hard to believe they can't add 2 more chairs to the table or whatever.  Chef Mickey is what Nicky talks about the most, and he is going to be bummed if those 2 people can't be included.  Not to mention they will also be bummed that they can't be there.
> 
> Does anyone know if MAW has any pull with that?  Would it help if I ask my wish granter to try?



It doesn't hurt to ask.

That being said, Chef Mickey's is one of the most popular meals at WDW. It is ALWAYS EXTREMELY crowded. I have not been since they did the remodel, but I can't imagine it is much different. And if it is not, they may not have room to pull up two chairs. But again, it does not hurt to ask...just be prepared with a backup plan.

Melissa...there is a character greeting spot in Future World near the Club Cool/Fountain Bakery/Innovations (the Soarin' Side). It usually has the Fab 5in their own little background...great way to meet all of them fairly quickly.

Lynn


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I have breakfast reservations for a party of 16 at Chef Mickey.  They have it listed as 2 parties of 8.  I called to have 2 people added and they said they don't have availability.  I told them that it was for a wish child and that did not seem to matter.  Personaly I find it hard to believe they can't add 2 more chairs to the table or whatever.  Chef Mickey is what Nicky talks about the most, and he is going to be bummed if those 2 people can't be included.  Not to mention they will also be bummed that they can't be there.
> 
> Does anyone know if MAW has any pull with that?  Would it help if I ask my wish granter to try?



I really would not worry about this at all - If you have ANY trouble getting them to seat a Wish Kid - then ask for the restaurant manager - I promise you there will be no trouble with this.  Especially with a party that big.  Really...don't worry!!  I promise they will take care of you.  You don't even have to call anymore - I am 100% sure that they will seat you all.

If you had trouble at the restaurant, which I really highly, highly doubt - then at the front of the contemporary lobby there is a Guest Services counter - go there and tell them what happened and they WILL fix it.  I promise.  They moved mountains for us on our trip.



yinyanggirls said:


> Um, CLUELESS here. Where is this wonderful spot you speak of??? We had a few nice character interactions in WS but they were definitely spread out. What did I miss???



There is a Character Spot at Epcot that is indoors that has a lot of the big ones (Mickey, Minnie, etc).  It is on the right hand side of the fountain as you enter the park.  If you were going to Soarin, it would be on your left as you go through a covered walkway between 2 buildings.  I can't remember what the building is called - but I like going there because you can use your GAC (even a non wish GAC) and they will get you in line and then you don't have to wait long to see each of them - you can see them all in a short amount of time and it is air conditioned.  

But it isn't the same characters that you saw in the WS - the WS is a GREAT place to meet lots of characters.


----------



## jen-y

Thanks Maroo,  I'm sure you are right.  We will just get there a little early to allow time to speak with a manager if necessary.


----------



## jen-y

OK, its me freaking out about the t-shirts again.  I got the design lined up, and I can print out the transfer sheets, but its the ironing on that I am worried about.  I heard if you don't do it just right, it bubbles up or cracks and rips.  Now I am wondering if a dry cleaners or some professional place can iron them on for us.


----------



## jen-y

What does WS stand for?


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> What does WS stand for?



Probably World Showcase in Epcot.


----------



## blessedmom4

jen-y said:


> What does WS stand for?



World Showcase


----------



## jen-y

Duh...must be world showcase, although I have never seen any characters back there.  Must just not be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> Duh...must be world showcase, although I have never seen any characters back there.  Must just not be in the right place at the right time.



Its actually one of our fav places to see the princesses! If you go to Steve Soares site and look at the activities/characters at Epcot, he divides it between FW and WS. All the characters at WS along with their location and time are listed. Aside from the princesses we've seen Aladdin, Genie, Beast, Mushu ( I think this is Mulan's friends name), Mexico Donald, Alice in Wonderland, Mary Poppins and Pooh and Friends.


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> OK, its me freaking out about the t-shirts again.  I got the design lined up, and I can print out the transfer sheets, but its the ironing on that I am worried about.  I heard if you don't do it just right, it bubbles up or cracks and rips.  Now I am wondering if a dry cleaners or some professional place can iron them on for us.



If you got your iron ons from Amymickey, you will not have any problems with ironing them on...it is super easy and really quick...just remember to peel the backing paper off before you iron!, otherwise it sticks really nicely to the backing paper, LOL. If you used another brand, it is still probably very easy, it just may require a little more pressure and ironing. I usually just iron mine on the kitchen counter or my craft room table (or any hard surface that can take the heat of the iron)...coffee tables...just about anywhere I was sitting at the time!. If you are concerned, just do a trial run on an old tshirt...



jen-y said:


> Duh...must be world showcase, although I have never seen any characters back there.  Must just not be in the right place at the right time.



A lot of the countries in WS have characters occasionally...like Belle in France, Alice and Mary Poppins in England, Jasmin and Aladin in Morroco, We have seen Snow White and Dopey near the lake by Italy (I think that was the closet country), we have seen Aurora off to the side of France. A lot of times, they are in truely unique and beautiful setting out there...makes for some nice photo opps!

Lynn


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> OK, its me freaking out about the t-shirts again.  I got the design lined up, and I can print out the transfer sheets, but its the ironing on that I am worried about.  I heard if you don't do it just right, it bubbles up or cracks and rips.  Now I am wondering if a dry cleaners or some professional place can iron them on for us.



My only suggestion, assuming you have AmyMickey's iron ons, is to use less heat at first.  If you use less heat, then they won't stick very well, but you won't burn them either.  I have used too much heat (setting 6 on my iron) and they bubbled up pretty bad.  I have also used to little heat and they look like they are on, but come off very easily once they cool.  

Now I use a middle heat setting (which is different on every iron) and make SURE it has NO WATER in it - not even a little bit.  (If my iron has water in it or has had water recently, then I turn the iron WAY UP and use the steam on something else until it is all gone.  Then let the iron cool all the way off and work on the shirts. 

I take the shirt, once I think it is ironed on, and just make sure that every corner is securely ironed on.  If it isn't, then I just iron a little more over that place - it won't hurt it if the iron is not too hot.

I hope that helps.  If you have trouble, PM me and maybe I can help.  I have messed them up in all different ways - so I am pretty good at it now.  



jen-y said:


> What does WS stand for?





casper_jj11 said:


> Probably World Showcase in Epcot.



So sorry!  I forget and use abbreviations too much!


----------



## cajunfan

maroo said:


> My only suggestion, assuming you have AmyMickey's iron ons, is to use less heat at first.  If you use less heat, then they won't stick very well, but you won't burn them either.  I have used too much heat (setting 6 on my iron) and they bubbled up pretty bad.  I have also used to little heat and they look like they are on, but come off very easily once they cool.
> 
> Now I use a middle heat setting (which is different on every iron) and make SURE it has NO WATER in it - not even a little bit.  (If my iron has water in it or has had water recently, then I turn the iron WAY UP and use the steam on something else until it is all gone.  Then let the iron cool all the way off and work on the shirts.



That's interesting Maroo...I have a REALLY cheap iron (think under $10 at Walmart...you can tell I iron a lot, and I always set it on cotton or linen when I am doing the iron ons, so I would definitely do a test first as it sounds like every iron is different...Glad you mentioned the steam! VERY IMPORTANT that!

Also, I wash my shirts with NO fabric softener (not even a dryer sheet) before doing the iron...then I iron the shirt before also.

Lynn


----------



## maroo

cajunfan said:


> That's interesting Maroo...I have a REALLY cheap iron (think under $10 at Walmart...you can tell I iron a lot, and I always set it on cotton or linen when I am doing the iron ons, so I would definitely do a test first as it sounds like every iron is different...Glad you mentioned the steam! VERY IMPORTANT that!
> 
> Also, I wash my shirts with NO fabric softener (not even a dryer sheet) before doing the iron...then I iron the shirt before also.
> 
> Lynn



Very true!


----------



## yinyanggirls

Well, we didn't spend a lot of time in the Future part of Epcot, so that might be why we missed it. I don't feel too bad since we met most everybody at some other time. 
The characters are fun in World Showcase because they are in their "homeland". Plus, I think it's the only place that some of them appear (like Mulan and Beast....).


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hey guys! We got back last night and I'm working on my Photopass pics. A photographer gave us another photopass card while we were seeing the characters. Can I link these two together and still use my free Photopass code somehow?

Also if I add my camera photos onto the photopass will that be on the disk too?


----------



## casper_jj11

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hey guys! We got back last night and I'm working on my Photopass pics. A photographer gave us another photopass card while we were seeing the characters. Can I link these two together and still use my free Photopass code somehow?
> 
> Also if I add my camera photos onto the photopass will that be on the disk too?



Welcome back! Yes, we end up with several cards. When you go to see them, they'll ask for the numbers. You can have several numbers for one account. The payment, or lack thereof, is for the account and not the specific card.

Not sure about personal camera pics.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hey guys! We got back last night and I'm working on my Photopass pics. A photographer gave us another photopass card while we were seeing the characters. Can I link these two together and still use my free Photopass code somehow?
> 
> Also if I add my camera photos onto the photopass will that be on the disk too?



Yes - You already got the answer - but you will just keep adding photopass card numbers until you have them all added.

It will also let you upload your personal pics to use to make things or add borders (I think you can add borders to those?).

I am so glad you had a good trip and are back!


----------



## J'sMum

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hey guys! We got back last night and I'm working on my Photopass pics. A photographer gave us another photopass card while we were seeing the characters. Can I link these two together and still use my free Photopass code somehow?
> 
> Also if I add my camera photos onto the photopass will that be on the disk too?



WB ! can't wait to see photo's  and hear your tr


----------



## SueM in MN

maroo said:


> I really would not worry about this at all - If you have ANY trouble getting them to seat a Wish Kid - then ask for the restaurant manager - I promise you there will be no trouble with this.  Especially with a party that big.  Really...don't worry!!  I promise they will take care of you.  You don't even have to call anymore - I am 100% sure that they will seat you all.
> 
> If you had trouble at the restaurant, which I really highly, highly doubt - then at the front of the contemporary lobby there is a Guest Services counter - go there and tell them what happened and they WILL fix it.  I promise.  They moved mountains for us on our trip.


The restaurant manager can do much more on the day that you visit than someone at the Disney Dining phone number can. Since the Disney Dining person only knows what is listed as available on the computer, they may not be able to help you if the restaurant is listed as full for the time of your reservation.

On the day of the meal, the hostess or manager will know if there are any cancellations or other changes to the schedule and will work to try to get things set for you.
They will try, but its best to be prepared just in case they cant get any magic to work for you that day. It probably will work out.


> There is a Character Spot at Epcot that is indoors that has a lot of the big ones (Mickey, Minnie, etc).  It is on the right hand side of the fountain as you enter the park.  If you were going to Soarin, it would be on your left as you go through a covered walkway between 2 buildings.  *I can't remember what the building is called - but I like going there because you can use your GAC (even a non wish GAC) and they will get you in line and then you don't have to wait long to see each of them* - you can see them all in a short amount of time and it is air conditioned.
> 
> But it isn't the same characters that you saw in the WS - the WS is a GREAT place to meet lots of characters.


The building is called Epcot Character Spot on the maps. The other building on the right side of the covered walkway is Innoventions West.
Depending on what exactly the GAC says, they may have you go into the regular line (which is wheelchair accessible) or give you a slip/ticket with a time written on it and have you wait in a part of the building outside the line until a CM comes for you. The building is air-conditioned to a very comfortable temperature and once you have started with one character, you move along the line from character to character quite quickly and without waiting in another line.


----------



## Happy_dreams

wow this is all amazing.


----------



## Happy_dreams

I have a question about MAW trips to Disney, specifically Disneyland. Do you have to pick up a MAW pass at City Hall so you dont have to wait in line or is the MAW button actually the "pass." Im really quite confused in this. What if the CM doesnt see the MAW buttons or just not paying attention? How does this all work? Thank you!


----------



## SueM in MN

Happy_dreams said:


> I have a question about MAW trips to Disney, specifically Disneyland. Do you have to pick up a MAW pass at City Hall so you dont have to wait in line or is the MAW button actually the "pass." Im really quite confused in this. What if the CM doesnt see the MAW buttons or just not paying attention? How does this all work? Thank you!


The MAW button is sort of a 'marker' that shows you are on a MAW trip. The Guest Assistance Card (GAC) is the actual thing that shows what assistance you need.

I am not positive how it works for Disneyland. At WDW, for families staying at Give Kids the World Village, the GAC is actually issued there. 

For any type of GAC, it is up to the guest to show it to the CM at the entrance to the line for the attraction. Just show them and they will send you to the correct place.

Also, a GAC (even a GAC for a MAW trip) doesn't always mean no wait.


----------



## yinyanggirls

I remember reading somewhere that the official meaning of the GAC that wish families get is to "expedite the guests experience as much as possible". It doesn't mean front of the line specifically and even when they do see it they try to be subtle about it, not taking away from the other guests experience. We had very few experiences where they didn't allow us in the fastpass line, in the exit or right to the front of the line. And in that case, if there was a long line we would just decide to skip it and try again later.


----------



## that's nice

Hello everyone... 

Welcome to all the 'new' families and a great big HI to all the 'old timers'. 

We have been in contact with Juliana's (DD) wish granters and have found out that Connecticut MAW does not allow you to extend your trip. We were thinking of adding on 2 days to try to fit everything in and to visit with family too. I know many of you have extended your trips... so, ummm, how did you do it? Did you ask for 1 way tickets and buy your own for your return trip? Did you have round trip tix and just not show up for your flight home? 

Our granters also told us that we will not be finding out if our dates of Dec. 1-7 are even approved until OCTOBER! So I guess I have to plan a trip I hope we are going on? They said GKTW doesn't give them any info till then.  I donno..

I know some of you have had MAW chapters that were very helpful in planing, but it looks like we are on our own here.


----------



## SueM in MN

yinyanggirls said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the official meaning of the GAC that *wish families get is to "expedite the guests experience as much as possible"*. It doesn't mean front of the line specifically and even when they do see it they try to be subtle about it, not taking away from the other guests experience. We had very few experiences where they didn't allow us in the fastpass line, in the exit or right to the front of the line. And in that case, if there was a long line we would just decide to skip it and try again later.


Pretty much that is it.

Some guests will get actual "Front of the Line", even ahead of other people with disabilities who are already waiting. This is usually for MAW children who are very medically fragile. We have had some of those situations where a family is brought in a back way ahead of those of us with disabilities who are already waiting; those of us already in line saw the MAW button and understood the need.

Many of the kids on MAW trips are not medically fragile, just need to have conditions arranged to meet their needs while they wait. In that situation, there may be a lot of other guests with disabilities waiting and the MAW family will be waiting in a longer line.


----------



## casper_jj11

that's nice said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Welcome to all the 'new' families and a great big HI to all the 'old timers'.
> 
> We have been in contact with Juliana's (DD) wish granters and have found out that Connecticut MAW does not allow you to extend your trip. We were thinking of adding on 2 days to try to fit everything in and to visit with family too. I know many of you have extended your trips... so, ummm, how did you do it? Did you ask for 1 way tickets and buy your own for your return trip? Did you have round trip tix and just not show up for your flight home?
> 
> Our granters also told us that we will not be finding out if our dates of Dec. 1-7 are even approved until OCTOBER! So I guess I have to plan a trip I hope we are going on? They said GKTW doesn't give them any info till then.  I donno..
> 
> I know some of you have had MAW chapters that were very helpful in planing, but it looks like we are on our own here.



 I found it so stressful trying to figure out how to extend our trip. Our group also doesn't arrange extensions. What we were unofficially told was that if wanted to do it on our own, we could but that they couldn't do it for us. In most cases, its just a fee change per ticket but it could also be the increase in fare from the time the ticket was purcused as well. One option was to change the flight of the return ticket at the airport. For me, too chancy... I mean, what if theprice of the tix was up by hundreds of dollars each? So, yet again, I contacted our wish coordinator... she said she'd provide the flight and rental car reservation numbers to me. But she could do no more. She did and I contacted the airline myself. I explained the situation and I changed the return flight by four days, paying only the change fee because the cost of the new flight was actually lower than at the time of booking. Honestly, I'm still really worreid that when head office prints out our itinerary to send us next week that they'll see the date change and change it back! 

I think it makes sense that they won't book the flights until October, that's why you won't have dates. As soon as your dates are confirmed and you know the flights are booked (our coordinator asked us to confirm that the times were ok before they booked), ask for the reservation number. Go online, find flights for the day you want and call the airline. Tell them the situation and ask to change the flights. I've been told that the reservation is OURS. We can do what we want with it. Indeed, the reservation is in DH's name. Try not to worry too much at this point. But ask again next month. I was told we wouldnt get our itinerary until the week before we left and I learned from taking Sydney to Chicago for testing that in the run of two days, that close to departure, the flights on Air Canada, which we're flying on for the wish trip as well, can change by $500 per ticket in a day... it really worreid me... so I contacted them again and was given the ressie number even though we don't technically have the itinerary from the wish foundation yet. HTH


----------



## maroo

Happy_dreams said:


> I have a question about MAW trips to Disney, specifically Disneyland. Do you have to pick up a MAW pass at City Hall so you dont have to wait in line or is the MAW button actually the "pass." Im really quite confused in this. What if the CM doesnt see the MAW buttons or just not paying attention? How does this all work? Thank you!



 to the DIS and the wish trippers thread! 

I can tell you from personal experience and from reading dozens of TR's on here how it works at Disney World.  The families are issued the special button at GKTW and the GAC.  The GAC has a special stamp and comes in a special lanyard, so it is easily spotted by CM's.  Some CM's see the magic button and it alerts them and they basically go from there and some CM's are used to asking for the GAC card and want to see that and don't really acknowledge the button.  So, normally we keep both with us at all times.

As far as DisneyLAND - I can only tell you what I have read on here - and that is that buttons are issued from the MAW chapter before the families leave - other than that I have no idea. 

We have had a few families come on the wish trippers thread and had wish trips planned for Disneyland, but off the top of my head, I can't think of any that actually did detailed trip reports.  I will go back and look at the first post, though, and see.  

Problem is - each MAW chapter is so different that it could be handled differently depending on the chapter.

ETA!  I forgot about Devon!  His mom did a great TR and it was a DisneyLAND trip.  Here is the link:
Devon's Trip Report to DisneyLAND

It looks like he took the paperwork to Guest Relations and they issued a special GAC.  And it sounds like LOTS of magic happened on their trip that was a direct result of them visiting the Wish Lounge and talking with the CM there.  Magic happens on every wish trip, but they are all different - but I think I would make a point to stop by the wish lounge (because it is a great place to rest), but also to see if they can help with anything the wish child would want to do, people to meet, etc.  Special treatment is not guaranteed, but  you never know.


----------



## Happy_dreams

maroo said:


> to the DIS and the wish trippers thread!
> 
> I can tell you from personal experience and from reading dozens of TR's on here how it works at Disney World.  The families are issued the special button at GKTW and the GAC.  The GAC has a special stamp and comes in a special lanyard, so it is easily spotted by CM's.  Some CM's see the magic button and it alerts them and they basically go from there and some CM's are used to asking for the GAC card and want to see that and don't really acknowledge the button.  So, normally we keep both with us at all times.
> 
> As far as DisneyLAND - I can only tell you what I have read on here - and that is that buttons are issued from the MAW chapter before the families leave - other than that I have no idea.
> 
> We have had a few families come on the wish trippers thread and had wish trips planned for Disneyland, but off the top of my head, I can't think of any that actually did detailed trip reports.  I will go back and look at the first post, though, and see.
> 
> Problem is - each MAW chapter is so different that it could be handled differently depending on the chapter.
> 
> ETA!  I forgot about Devon!  His mom did a great TR and it was a DisneyLAND trip.  Here is the link:
> Devon's Trip Report to DisneyLAND
> 
> It looks like he took the paperwork to Guest Relations and they issued a special GAC.  And it sounds like LOTS of magic happened on their trip that was a direct result of them visiting the Wish Lounge and talking with the CM there.  Magic happens on every wish trip, but they are all different - but I think I would make a point to stop by the wish lounge (because it is a great place to rest), but also to see if they can help with anything the wish child would want to do, people to meet, etc.  Special treatment is not guaranteed, but  you never know.



Thank you so much!!!!!! Im definitely going to visti this more often.


----------



## that's nice

casper_jj11 said:


> I found it so stressful trying to figure out how to extend our trip. Our group also doesn't arrange extensions. What we were unofficially told was that if wanted to do it on our own, we could but that they couldn't do it for us. In most cases, its just a fee change per ticket but it could also be the increase in fare from the time the ticket was purcused as well. One option was to change the flight of the return ticket at the airport. For me, too chancy... I mean, what if theprice of the tix was up by hundreds of dollars each? So, yet again, I contacted our wish coordinator... she said she'd provide the flight and rental car reservation numbers to me. But she could do no more. She did and I contacted the airline myself. I explained the situation and I changed the return flight by four days, paying only the change fee because the cost of the new flight was actually lower than at the time of booking. Honestly, I'm still really worreid that when head office prints out our itinerary to send us next week that they'll see the date change and change it back!
> 
> I think it makes sense that they won't book the flights until October, that's why you won't have dates. As soon as your dates are confirmed and you know the flights are booked (our coordinator asked us to confirm that the times were ok before they booked), ask for the reservation number. Go online, find flights for the day you want and call the airline. Tell them the situation and ask to change the flights. I've been told that the reservation is OURS. We can do what we want with it. Indeed, the reservation is in DH's name. Try not to worry too much at this point. But ask again next month. I was told we wouldnt get our itinerary until the week before we left and I learned from taking Sydney to Chicago for testing that in the run of two days, that close to departure, the flights on Air Canada, which we're flying on for the wish trip as well, can change by $500 per ticket in a day... it really worreid me... so I contacted them again and was given the ressie number even though we don't technically have the itinerary from the wish foundation yet. HTH


Thanks for the info!

 When I called her granters I asked about paying OOP for  any difference in flights and it seemed like they didn't want you doing that either. I will give it a few weeks and try to contact them again. I don't want to seem like a pain but only having 6 days in Florida trying to fit all this in is making me a little crazy.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I have started our TR. Please see my link at the bottom of my post. I hope you enjoy reading our Wish Trip memories


----------



## jen-y

I am trying to figure out the schedule for the day we arrive.  Our flight lands in Orlando at 11:30.  Can someone give me an estimate of how long it takes to get from the airport to GKTW, and how long the orientation takes and how long it takes to get from GKTW to Disney?

I am hoping to go to Studios that day.  I'm sure most people stay around GKTW the first day, and noramlly that would make sense, but we will have family at Studios that day, so I am hoping to be able to catch up with them, but at a reasonable time.


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> When I called her granters I asked about paying OOP for  any difference in flights and it seemed like they didn't want you doing that either. I will give it a few weeks and try to contact them again. I don't want to seem like a pain but only having 6 days in Florida trying to fit all this in is making me a little crazy.



I have actually seen several trips where they really were not allowed to extend.  

It drives me crazy, too.  But there are several chapters that have had issues with extensions (people keeping cars, charging the organization for things after they were supposed to be home, etc) and some of them have liability issues with extensions - so it is possible that they will highly frown upon an extension and may really not "allow" it.  Just wanted to throw that out there, for what it is worth. 

It is definitely worth asking about, though - see if you can talk to the President of the chapter?  Maybe?

If you only get the 6 days...then I think you guys really would have enough time to do the big wish stuff - it would just need to be some focused touring.  You are at a distinct advantage, though, because you have been to Disney before and done a lot of the stuff...so you could focus on the things you can only do on a wish trip and skip the other things.  

You are also allowed to go back to GKTW on your future vacations, too - so you don't even really have to "finish" everything there, either.  

If we were doing it all over and were in the position to take Lauren back to Disney (or had already been) - we would focus on doing the big rides over and over (like Toy Story) - as the button is great for stuff like that.  And seeing bunches of characters, since most CM's will allow wish families to cut character lines.  I would skip most shows, since the button doesn't help as much with saving time on those (unless it is something she could be "picked" for or just really wants to do.  



jen-y said:


> I am trying to figure out the schedule for the day we arrive.  Our flight lands in Orlando at 11:30.  Can someone give me an estimate of how long it takes to get from the airport to GKTW, and how long the orientation takes and how long it takes to get from GKTW to Disney?
> 
> I am hoping to go to Studios that day.  I'm sure most people stay around GKTW the first day, and noramlly that would make sense, but we will have family at Studios that day, so I am hoping to be able to catch up with them, but at a reasonable time.



My guess...is that you would arrive at GKTW around 1:00.  You could grab lunch and get settled and hopefully go to orientation at 3 or 3:30 - if they don't have an orientation at 3 or 3:30, then you could see if they can do a private one.  The orientation is about an hour.  

The problem is that you get your tickets at orientation, so you will have to be "done" with that in order to get your tickets to even get in the park.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Honestly I would recommend just playing at GKTW that first day. Otherwise you're going to be so rushed, it won't be fun. It will take another 30-45 minutes to get to US after orientation, and then after parking and walking, and walking and walking to the gate, you're only going to have a little time. Our kids were 5-17 (wish boy was 12) and everyone of them, and us wished we would have spent more time at the village.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> I am trying to figure out the schedule for the day we arrive.  Our flight lands in Orlando at 11:30.  Can someone give me an estimate of how long it takes to get from the airport to GKTW, and how long the orientation takes and how long it takes to get from GKTW to Disney?
> 
> I am hoping to go to Studios that day.  I'm sure most people stay around GKTW the first day, and noramlly that would make sense, but we will have family at Studios that day, so I am hoping to be able to catch up with them, but at a reasonable time.



If this helps...our flight landed around 12:15.  There was another MAW family on our flight, so that may have slowed us all down a bit...they wanted us to all stick together.  After checking in and a brief tour of the grounds on the way to our villa, it was after 2:30 when we were in the villa and "on our own" to decide what to do next.  DH went to the 3:00 orientation, which lasted about an hour.  

I think it probably takes at least 20 minutes to get to the Disney parks.


----------



## jen-y

I was able to find a dry cleaners that will iron on our t-shirts for us for $2.00 per shirt.  Well worth it for us to save the time and hassle of trying to do it ourselfs.  


Regarding extending a wish trip.  Thats a bummer that not all chapters will do it.  We did not have a problem, but we were told that we have to return our rental car after the MAW portion of the trip and then re-sign it out in our name.  We are going to see if we can just give them our credit card number up front or over the phone in hopes that we don't have to make the actual trip back to the airport to do that.


----------



## jen-y

Does anyone know the Fantasmic schedule.  I am trying to find out when it will be playing when we are there.  That is one of the things we have still not seen.  I could have sworn when we planned our last trip that the schedule was posted on the Disney website, but I did not see it on there


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I have actually seen several trips where they really were not allowed to extend.


I hope that isn't the case with us... but it seems that way. 



> It drives me crazy, too.  But there are several chapters that have had issues with extensions (people keeping cars, charging the organization for things after they were supposed to be home, etc) and some of them have liability issues with extensions - so it is possible that they will highly frown upon an extension and may really not "allow" it.  Just wanted to throw that out there, for what it is worth.


I can see how people could have abused extending their trips. 



> It is definitely worth asking about, though - see if you can talk to the President of the chapter?  Maybe?


I am already feeling weird asking our granter these questions. I don't want to over her head. If the 6 full days is all we get then we will have to plan around that. 



> If you only get the 6 days...then I think you guys really would have enough time to do the big wish stuff - it would just need to be some focused touring.  You are at a distinct advantage, though, because you have been to Disney before and done a lot of the stuff...so you could focus on the things you can only do on a wish trip and skip the other things.


I mean the Disney aspect is overwhelming as is... not to mention SW and US, GKTW, and trying to fit in one of Juliana's 'wishes' to have a tea party, and possibly Osborne lights and MVMCP. I have no idea what time they book flights so who knows if day 1 & 7 will be totally shot. 



> You are also allowed to go back to GKTW on your future vacations, too - so you don't even really have to "finish" everything there, either.


That is great to know. 



> If we were doing it all over and were in the position to take Lauren back to Disney (or had already been) - we would focus on doing the big rides over and over (like Toy Story) - as the button is great for stuff like that.  And seeing bunches of characters, since most CM's will allow wish families to cut character lines.  I would skip most shows, since the button doesn't help as much with saving time on those (unless it is something she could be "picked" for or just really wants to do.


Thanks for the insight. I'm sure it will be different taking a 4 yr old... like.. if she wants to see a show... then we will see a show.  LOL


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm sure it will be different taking a 4 yr old... like.. if she wants to see a show... then we will see a show.  LOL



lol

true!

Funny it is still that way when they are 15, too.   

MVMCP will help you some, because you will get an 'extra' Disney day by going to the party.  

I think you guys can totally do it all!   Hopefully you will get early flights on the first day and late flights on the last day.  I am just so sorry that you don't get real solid dates till October?!  Crazy.


----------



## jen-y

Last question (atleast for today)
Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.  
How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?


----------



## vincev33

that's nice said:


> We have been in contact with Juliana's (DD) wish granters and have found out that Connecticut MAW does not allow you to extend your trip. We were thinking of adding on 2 days to try to fit everything in and to visit with family too. I know many of you have extended your trips... so, ummm, how did you do it? Did you ask for 1 way tickets and buy your own for your return trip? Did you have round trip tix and just not show up for your flight home?
> 
> Our granters also told us that we will not be finding out if our dates of Dec. 1-7 are even approved until OCTOBER! So I guess I have to plan a trip I hope we are going on? They said GKTW doesn't give them any info till then.  I donno..
> 
> I know some of you have had MAW chapters that were very helpful in planing, but it looks like we are on our own here.



I have had a couple of my wish families extend their stays and it has worked out great.  I would talk with a wish co-ordinator in your chapters office.  I encouraged the family to work with them in complicated scenarios.  My (volunteer) job is to help make the wish a special experience and not to book airfare and car rental.  The pros at the office know how to do that and they do a great job at it.  Your wish granters will probably understand and they should be encouraging you to contact the office if they can't answer your questions.  This is Juliana's one and only wish trip!  Your wish granters want it to be special too.  Not finding out if your date is available until October does not sound right to me.  I have had families confirmed several months in advance.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Does anyone know the Fantasmic schedule.  I am trying to find out when it will be playing when we are there.  That is one of the things we have still not seen.  I could have sworn when we planned our last trip that the schedule was posted on the Disney website, but I did not see it on there



I swear we found it on the Disney website when we were planning, but I don't find it now either!  But, I did find this...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> Does anyone know the Fantasmic schedule.  I am trying to find out when it will be playing when we are there.  That is one of the things we have still not seen.  I could have sworn when we planned our last trip that the schedule was posted on the Disney website, but I did not see it on there



Here's the Disney link. To see the activities each day, click on the number of the date in the calendar that you're curious about. http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/hollywood-studios/



Here's a link that's just fantastic for planning. He updates the information weekly but it doesn't change that much if its in the same season... so for ex. July's will generally work for August. It covers the times that all the characters are out and where, it covers the evening events and times as well as other things going on (like acts in WS) http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> Last question (atleast for today)
> Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.
> How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?



Ok, from what I've heard, there is front of the line pass for rides  (at least for the big 3 ones) but other than that and a free tray of food for the dolphins, there isn't much special done for wish kids. 

We went on our own a few years ago. It was 'ok'. We had said afterward that we wouldnt' go back. We enjoyed Busch GArdens much more. The shows were nice but the amount of time needed to get there and get a good seat was crazy. A lot of waiting if you wanted a nice place to watch. The shows are also planned such that its impossible to see them all. We saw Clyde (the seal one), Believe (shamu), and Blue HOrizons (dolphins). They were all very good. We also saw the Sesame Street show which was ok. We found it very very crowded with narrow pathways. It was also near impossible to get food, even starting at 11am. We ended up eating popcorn for lunch. That all said, we are going back this trip because Sydney wants to see the dolphins. We're planning a half day (opening to about noon). We're going to feed teh dolphins, see Blue HOrizons again, visit the dolphin nursery, visit and feed the sea otters (pacific point I believe) and feed the stingrays. The kids really loved the feeding aspect of Seaworld so we're really going to immerse them in that. Sydney won't do rides there because of her height (she may be able to do the flume but she doesn't want to). There's a new ride there that DH may do... possibly with DS7 depending on the height requirement. We may hang out and watch the turtles when they do that. Overall, we're not planning to do a lot and we want it to be relaxing and really fun for Sydney, not rushing to make each of the shows. The plan is to leave around noon, head to the airport to exchange the rental car for one rented under our own name, and then head either to US/IOA for another 1/2 day if we didn't see all we wanted on the previous day or to head to Epcot to spend some more time there.


----------



## jen-y

wishin' on a star said:


> I swear we found it on the Disney website when we were planning, but I don't find it now either!  But, I did find this...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours.htm



Thanks  That is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jen-y

Now that I am in planning mode, I am freaking out trying to make sure everything is going to be perfect.  My fear is that when the trip is done, I will find out there was something pixie dust I could have done but did not know about.  Then I will be saying "I wish we would have done that or known about that"  I have read that its good to try and visit all the wish lounges.  Are they on the park map?  What other suggestions do you all have for must see or must do?  Is it possible to ride on a parade float or get on stage at a show?  Is that something you have to sign up for in advance?  or does it just happen at random?  I heard there is VIP seating for the fireworks at MK?  Is that something we can reserve or is it also a random thing?


----------



## J'sMum

jen-y said:


> Now that I am in planning mode, I am freaking out trying to make sure everything is going to be perfect.  My fear is that when the trip is done, I will find out there was something pixie dust I could have done but did not know about.  Then I will be saying "I wish we would have done that or known about that"  I have read that its good to try and visit all the wish lounges.  Are they on the park map?  What other suggestions do you all have for must see or must do?  Is it possible to ride on a parade float or get on stage at a show?  Is that something you have to sign up for in advance?  or does it just happen at random?  I heard there is VIP seating for the fireworks at MK?  Is that something we can reserve or is it also a random thing?



wowwie !!  no freaking out  Breathe in Breathe out or you will make yaself   I go just after you do and I am still spinning in circles planning. I will not have flight times until mid september and we leave Oct 1... so i am ruling both travel days out all together. Wishing I could make kiddos special shirts n stuff but oh lordy thats a no go after I priced it all LOL so I've let that roll by, no extending of a trip here  Sounds to me that you have plenty of pixie dust already in the works and thats so fantastic. Just try and remember that no matter what it's a great change of scenery no hospitals and lots of smiles so try and let the pixie dust come to you


----------



## wish_upon_a_star35

jen-y said:


> Last question (atleast for today)
> Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.
> How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?



I just did a little diddy about Sea World in my TR.  I am actually really happy that we didn't just skip Sea World.

On the day that we went it was very cloudy, it was evening time and because of the threat of rain they had temporarily shut downt he rides. People were leaving and the park was pretty quiet.  We had THE BEST time!!! The employees were really awesome to us. We got complimentary tattoos! And we also got a great discount on caricatures for the kids! They loved it!  The fireworks show was also very nice!  Overall I'd say it was a good experience. We definitely didn't need to stay all day.  We did everything that we wanted to do in a few hours! It was definitely worth going!


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> Now that I am in planning mode, I am freaking out trying to make sure everything is going to be perfect.  My fear is that when the trip is done, I will find out there was something pixie dust I could have done but did not know about.  Then I will be saying "I wish we would have done that or known about that"  I have read that its good to try and visit all the wish lounges.  Are they on the park map?  What other suggestions do you all have for must see or must do?  Is it possible to ride on a parade float or get on stage at a show?  Is that something you have to sign up for in advance?  or does it just happen at random?  I heard there is VIP seating for the fireworks at MK?  Is that something we can reserve or is it also a random thing?



I think you have just put into words what every parent of a wish child is thinking!  Or even people like me just helping plan!  

I totally understand your feeling here - this is THE trip - the one you have been planning for months - and you know you can only do it once.  So I totally get the panic...

I wish there was some way I could convince you that it will be an awesome trip, but it won't be perfect - and you will still love it!

To give you an idea - Lauren got really sick on her trip, spent the night in the hospital and missed basically two park days - and STILL says it was the best trip of her entire life!  We had plans to visit every wish lounge, MK, Epcot, DHS, Sea World - and we only made it to MK and DHS and spent just a little bit of time at Sea World.  And it was still completely magical!  They were even sweet to her in the hospital.  The magic followed her everywhere.

Remember that you CAN spend some time at GKTW when you ever return to the Orlando area.  So if you miss something there, you can always go back.  


The one thing I read over and over in trip reports is that they all had a magical moment - a time with their family that they cherish - but for each family it is different.  For some it was just playing together at a playground - something that was not planned at all, just happened.  And for some it was a party that they really enjoyed at GKTW.  For some it was a special character encounter.  But for most it was something that was unplanned and something that happened with the family just went with the flow of the trip and allowed their plans to bend.


All of your planning is really going to help you - because you won't be spending time on your special trip trying to even decide what you want to accomplish and miss lots of things.  You will know your way around because you have put so much research into it.  You will know what other things families were able to do and have an idea what may be accomplished if you get a great CM that will help create some magic - and all of that information will make your trip more magical.  The fact that you planned ahead will help you so much!

But once you are there...try to let go and just let some things just happen.  Sometimes the best thing you can do for your family is to take a rest day, watch a movie in the villa and order pizza - something that seems totally crazy as you are planning - but will be a memory you will cherish forever.

It made me laugh - last year Lauren was interviewed by a radio station about her trip.  She told them she got sick and that it was the best trip EVER!   When they asked her what her favorite part was...she said it was "standing in the rain at the castle watching the light parade!"   I would have thought she would be disappointed by the rain - but it was her best moment, it was fun playing in the rain.  

Have fun.  Relax - as hard as that sounds - and you will really enjoy yourself.  Take it all in.  Enjoy every minute of the trip, even the parts you think you will regret later - it is all just part of it. 


And after all of that blabbing...I don't think I even answered your question!  Sorry...

Here are some answers:  You will get the info on Wish Lounges when you do your GKTW orientation.  They will explain where they are and give you a special VIP code to get in. 

Must Sees and Must Dos - really are all up to you guys.  For us they were seeing the light parade and Lauren feeding the dolphins.  But they are different for every family - ask each member of your family what one thing they would be disappointed to miss and those are your must dos. 

It is possible to ride on a parade float - but very few families get to do it and it is totally random.  They don't pick wish families for those things, usually.

Getting on stage:  There are several things where your child is more likely to get picked to be onstage.  Here are a few:  Jedi Training Academy - get there early and make sure they know you have a wish child, you should get a ticket of sorts to be able to participate. Lion King Show - Get there early and they should sit you in one of the front few rows (make sure they know you are on a wish trip), and being up front will increase the chance that your child would be picked to participate in something.  Beauty and the Beast Show - Usually ONE young girl is chosen to pick up a rose from the Beast at the end of the show - if you have a female wish child and get there early, you could ask if they could do this or they may just offer.  But it is possible they would already have chosen a child.

MK Fireworks - this may be less random.  Ask...It never hurts to ask!  There are CM's that have ear buds in their ears and are usually carrying little trash picker-uppers...(gosh, that makes no sense)...little hand grabber things to pick up trash.  Those are, often, managers - and when I have a problem or something I need them to do for me, I try to scout out one of them.  They may or may not be able to help you, but they are more likely to have the power than a typical CM.  This is true for anything during your trip that you may need.

Wear your wish buttons - all the time - and have every member of your party wear them.  Wear every sticker and button they give you - this will help make sure you are spotted, even in a crowd.

Always, always have your camera with you and make sure it is fully charged (with extra batteries, if you can) - because you never know when the magic will happen and sometimes it happens at the oddest of moments.  

Have fun!  You have done your homework and really planned - so once it comes, just enjoy it.  Let people wait on you.  Let this be your time with your family to do what you would all like to do.   Have a blast!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

What a great site. I can't stop reading. 
We are waiting for our dates for WDW. They are shooting for the eand of Aug.


----------



## casper_jj11

Haybuggsmom said:


> What a great site. I can't stop reading.
> We are waiting for our dates for WDW. They are shooting for the eand of Aug.



Welcome!  I just had a look at your PTR. You have a very special little girl. When will you know your dates for sure? We're going in August as well! I'm sure you must have loads of questions so ask away. The people here are just amazing... so much help!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

casper_jj11 said:


> Welcome!  I just had a look at your PTR. You have a very special little girl. When will you know your dates for sure? We're going in August as well! I'm sure you must have loads of questions so ask away. The people here are just amazing... so much help!



Thanks for the welcome!

We are not sure yet. Last I heard they were looking at the last week of Aug. We are hoping for that week as my daughter is a Senior this year and starting nursing school. I am hoping for her not to miss too much.


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> I think you have just put into words what every parent of a wish child is thinking!  Or even people like me just helping plan!
> 
> I totally understand your feeling here - this is THE trip - the one you have been planning for months - and you know you can only do it once.  So I totally get the panic...
> 
> I wish there was some way I could convince you that it will be an awesome trip, but it won't be perfect - and you will still love it!



Wow maroo that was awesome that post that you wrote to Jen was amazing and helpful to me too!!!!!

oh and Jen !!!!! I love all your questions, Often times a question you have asked has been one thats crossed my mind  so pleaseee please keep asking  I loveee how that works out so well.

 Have you checked out those printable planners yet? I can be very creative with making things like that but with all the choas i have not had time and stumbled acrossed some really creative planners to help with itin's 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114031&highlight=disney+printable+planner amazing stuff on this site so many talented people not just that link but all over the disboards 

Might be helpful


----------



## J'sMum

Haybuggsmom said:


> What a great site. I can't stop reading.
> We are waiting for our dates for WDW. They are shooting for the eand of Aug.



Hi !!  Looking forward to your ptr too !! this place can be so addictive hehe


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  It's always so wonderful to pop back here and have a visit, relive the memories of our son's Wish Trip.  I don't think I ever check in here without a tear coming to my eye...

I had to smile at your post about wanting this to be the "perfect" trip.  I was SO like you!  What was perfect was spending time together as a family, no appointments, lots of support.  The fact that we spent the week at GKTW, WDW, Universal and SeaWorld was icing on the cake!  Maroo is right, you have already done planning for all your own "must do's" and that's great.  I sat down each night and reviewed them for the next day - my husband teased me about reviewing my battle plan!

But Maroo is right.  Somehow, the magic just happens.  And it's not always the same for each member of your family.  For me, it was the very first morning at GKTW, when a volunteer carried our trays to our table and chatted for a bit.  He was from Albany, visiting Orlando on a conference.  his options that Sunday morning included visiting the parks, playing golf, relaxing at his hotel.  The conference had also organized an opportunity to volunteer at GKTW...and with all those other possibilities, that is what he picked...because he wanted to give back.  Never, ever have I felt as supported and touched as I did that week at GKTW.

I definitely recommend visiting the Wish Lounge.  It's special and they are very keen to help you with anything.  

You are all going to have a marvellous time!

Alison


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

jen-y said:


> Last question (atleast for today)
> Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.
> How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?



Sea World was one our favorite parks because my kids love the animals. We were able to walk up the exits to the rides.I also found it difficult to get from rides to shows. We almost missed the Believe show and I would have been crushed had we missed it. I will have more in my TR


----------



## that's nice

vincev33 said:


> I have had a couple of my wish families extend their stays and it has worked out great.  I would talk with a wish co-ordinator in your chapters office.  I encouraged the family to work with them in complicated scenarios.  My (volunteer) job is to help make the wish a special experience and not to book airfare and car rental.  The pros at the office know how to do that and they do a great job at it.  Your wish granters will probably understand and they should be encouraging you to contact the office if they can't answer your questions.  This is Juliana's one and only wish trip!  Your wish granters want it to be special too.  Not finding out if your date is available until October does not sound right to me.  I have had families confirmed several months in advance.



Thanks for the info! 

I've been following this thread (also Wish Trippers Volume 2 and possibly the very end of Volume 1) for a few years. One thing I have seen is every MAW chapter operates differently. Some chapters are very helpful and hands on in the planning, while others don't give you much information at all. It seems we have the 2nd one. That is fine... because unlike many of the families planning Wish trips, we have been blessed to be able to experience WDW already. Maroo, thinks this will be to our advantage, and I agree with her.


With that being said... I'm not sure if I will go past her granters and speak to someone at the MAW office. I already felt weird contacting her granter about this.


----------



## jen-y

J'sMum said:


> Wow maroo that was awesome that post that you wrote to Jen was amazing and helpful to me too!!!!!
> 
> oh and Jen !!!!! I love all your questions, Often times a question you have asked has been one thats crossed my mind  so pleaseee please keep asking  I loveee how that works out so well.
> 
> Have you checked out those printable planners yet? I can be very creative with making things like that but with all the choas i have not had time and stumbled acrossed some really creative planners to help with itin's
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114031&highlight=disney+printable+planner amazing stuff on this site so many talented people not just that link but all over the disboards
> 
> Might be helpful



Thanks for the link to the planners.  I did not even know it was there.  I will use that for sure.
DisBoard cracks me up.   I thought I was a fanatic, but I am not even in the league.  My sister and my friend just ordered backpacks for the trip that were reccomended on a thread especially for the best backpacks to take on the trip  So funny to me, but I am sure now that they will have the best backpacks there.


----------



## jen-y

Ok.  I decided to plan the first 3 days we will be there.  That's when my family will be there, so I coordinated with them.  Then the 2nd 1/2, when we will be there by ourselfs, we will "wing it".


----------



## casper_jj11

that's nice said:


> With that being said... I'm not sure if I will go past her granters and speak to someone at the MAW office. I already felt weird contacting her granter about this.




I completely understand you not wanting to speak with someone else. I don't think I would have done that. Our coordinator has been so wonderful. I think things are booked through head office for us because for any request, I get forwarded the response from head office. Its possible that if you speak with your coordinator and express your concern, she may offer to see what she can do about it and ask head office herself ... or you could ask if she could do that... that way you're not going above her, its her that's looking for information to help out. I'm pretty sure if they knew it was stressing you, they'd do what they could to help.


----------



## yinyanggirls

that's nice said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Welcome to all the 'new' families and a great big HI to all the 'old timers'.
> 
> We have been in contact with Juliana's (DD) wish granters and have found out that Connecticut MAW does not allow you to extend your trip. We were thinking of adding on 2 days to try to fit everything in and to visit with family too. I know many of you have extended your trips... so, ummm, how did you do it? Did you ask for 1 way tickets and buy your own for your return trip? Did you have round trip tix and just not show up for your flight home?
> 
> Our granters also told us that we will not be finding out if our dates of Dec. 1-7 are even approved until OCTOBER! So I guess I have to plan a trip I hope we are going on? They said GKTW doesn't give them any info till then.  I donno..
> 
> I know some of you have had MAW chapters that were very helpful in planing, but it looks like we are on our own here.



Hi Tim ! I'm excited to see you here because that must mean you are getting closer to THE Trip! We were told no problem on our extension, thank goodness, but I did have the same problem as you in that it took a long time to get our dates. We found out she was approved very quickly, but then it took months before they approved the second set of dates we requested and after that it took forever to get details like flight times. I also inquired about meeting Blue (not her wish, but something I thought they might have pull with, if we went over to the Nick hotel) and they said they would look into it and then never said another word about it. Whenever I asked the (very very sweet) wish coordinator a question she had to ask the main office so I started to feel like maybe I should just have their number? It is frustrating to try and plan the perfect trip without essential details but many have been there and can commiserate with you. Not that it makes you feel better, Ha!




jen-y said:


> Last question (atleast for today)
> Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.
> How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?



We did Sea World our first park day and I have lots of info and pics on my TR. (Second post has a Table of Contents so you can find that one fairly quickly). To sum it all up, I chose it because it was a weekend and I thought it would be less crowded than Disney (it wasn't crowded at all). I was planning to do ALL the parks anyway, and we didn't have high expectations. I figured we would go and if we were done two hours later, no big deal. We were there several hours and we had a few memorable experiences. We all enjoyed feeding the dolphins, my younger dare devil enjoyed Atlantis (roller coaster) and picking a pearl from the oyster divers in the tank and three of us enjoyed dinner at Sharks Underwater Grill. (My wish child slept through it, but because of her the manager ushered us in ahead of the waiting list and gave us a front row table next to the tank). I didn't feel like my wish child got a lot of enjoyment out of the park, but that's very individual. I wish we had walked the park a little differently than we did, because we ended up missing Happy Harbor (little kid area) and the Clydesdales entirely which are probably the things she would have enjoyed most, other than the dolphins.


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> What a great site. I can't stop reading.
> We are waiting for our dates for WDW. They are shooting for the eand of Aug.



I saw you had a pretrippie started!  I will post it on the first post of this thread and go check it out! 

I am totally addicted to this site!



that's nice said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I've been following this thread (also Wish Trippers Volume 2 and possibly the very end of Volume 1) for a few years. One thing I have seen is every MAW chapter operates differently. Some chapters are very helpful and hands on in the planning, while others don't give you much information at all. It seems we have the 2nd one. That is fine... because unlike many of the families planning Wish trips, we have been blessed to be able to experience WDW already. Maroo, thinks this will be to our advantage, and I agree with her.
> 
> 
> With that being said... I'm not sure if I will go past her granters and speak to someone at the MAW office. I already felt weird contacting her granter about this.



Very true!  We always talked directly to the MAW office, though - her wish granters were so sweet and came and met her and such, but as far as detailed information, we always got that from our MAW office.  



jen-y said:


> Thanks for the link to the planners.  I did not even know it was there.  I will use that for sure.
> DisBoard cracks me up.   I thought I was a fanatic, but I am not even in the league.  My sister and my friend just ordered backpacks for the trip that were reccomended on a thread especially for the best backpacks to take on the trip  So funny to me, but I am sure now that they will have the best backpacks there.



I think I may be in the league... 

The things I have learned from the DIS include everything from national news events, how to get a discount on shoes and anything I order online, how to get major discounts on resort rooms and an addiction so bad that I have been to Disney 7 times since 2008 (including the wish trip)...so .... yeah...I think I am an official DIS addict!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

My daughter is getting a wish and would love to do a pre trip. How do you set it up? Her wish granter will be here today, so we don't have exact dates yet.


----------



## jen-y

that's nice said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I've been following this thread (also Wish Trippers Volume 2 and possibly the very end of Volume 1) for a few years. One thing I have seen is every MAW chapter operates differently. Some chapters are very helpful and hands on in the planning, while others don't give you much information at all. It seems we have the 2nd one. That is fine... because unlike many of the families planning Wish trips, we have been blessed to be able to experience WDW already. Maroo, thinks this will be to our advantage, and I agree with her.
> 
> 
> With that being said... I'm not sure if I will go past her granters and speak to someone at the MAW office. I already felt weird contacting her granter about this. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If you don't want to contact anyone at the office now, then your chance will be when the office contacts you to make the actual plane reservations.


----------



## J'sMum

Ok I have a question that keeps floating around my brain for those of you who have been to disney/GKTW before. 

My kiddos are 14 and 17 but are sorta Very Young emotionally(sheltered a wee bit by this over paranoid mum) Will my kids miss out if we do not do a ADR ? from what I am seeing you have to prepay for those? And they look awefully expensive.  We was thinking about each day leaving 1/2 day to go eat lunch at GKTW relax for awhile then go back out to the parks. The night we plan to stay out later (hoping for only 1 late night for fireworks so DS can rest) I figured we could just have a snack and maybe have some food waiting back at the villa from walmart or something if we are too late to eat at GKTW itself. What do you guys think?


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> My daughter is getting a wish and would love to do a pre trip. How do you set it up? Her wish granter will be here today, so we don't have exact dates yet.



 to the DIS!  and to the wish trippers thread! 

I see your user name - I assume your DD has mito?  We have another family that did a wish trip for her son (cancer) and has recently found out her youngest daughter has mito - she pops in here from time to time. 

To do a pretrip report - see Post 2 on this thread - it is on the first page, but past all of the wish trip links - you will see it.  I have hints on there for creating a pre-trip report and posting pics. 





J'sMum said:


> Ok I have a question that keeps floating around my brain for those of you who have been to disney/GKTW before.
> 
> My kiddos are 14 and 17 but are sorta Very Young emotionally(sheltered a wee bit by this over paranoid mum) Will my kids miss out if we do not do a ADR ? from what I am seeing you have to prepay for those? And they look awefully expensive.  We was thinking about each day leaving 1/2 day to go eat lunch at GKTW relax for awhile then go back out to the parks. The night we plan to stay out later (hoping for only 1 late night for fireworks so DS can rest) I figured we could just have a snack and maybe have some food waiting back at the villa from walmart or something if we are too late to eat at GKTW itself. What do you guys think?



I don't know that you will really know the difference as far as missing out on an ADR?  Unless you just wanted to eat out?

You have LOTS of options at GKTW to eat including eating Ice Cream (and they have some other snacky foods there, too) anytime from pretty early in the morning until pretty late at night?  Till maybe 9:00 PM?  

And the Gingerbread House is their cafeteria style place with breakfast, lunch and dinner each day. 

Katies Kitchen is Boston Market food and you can pick it up at the little booth there or have it delivered to your room (I think?).

And you can order pizza till pretty late at night - I want to say until 10 PM?  Or maybe 11?


It will take some time to transport yourself from GKTW to the parks - for example, to get to the MK you will have to drive to the MK parking lot (which probably takes 25 min?) and then take either a monorail or boat to the actual park - so transportation there and back can take quite a while, especially during rush times. 

I love taking a break during the day on my trips, though - it makes it feel like we get two days worth of fun - if that makes any sense. 

You can also have Pizza delivered to the pool, I think - so you could hang out and swim for a bit at GKTW and then head back for evening stuff.  

Triple check Disney's hours even up to the day you go - because they can change - but usually adding hours, not taking any away.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Mom2mitokids said:


> My daughter is getting a wish and would love to do a pre trip. How do you set it up? Her wish granter will be here today, so we don't have exact dates yet.



Hi Kris! Nice to see you over here!! I didn't realize she hadn't had her MAW yet! Good for you guys!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> to the DIS!  and to the wish trippers thread!
> 
> I see your user name - I assume your DD has mito?  We have another family that did a wish trip for her son (cancer) and has recently found out her youngest daughter has mito - she pops in here from time to time.
> 
> To do a pretrip report - see Post 2 on this thread - it is on the first page, but past all of the wish trip links - you will see it.  I have hints on there for creating a pre-trip report and posting pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that you will really know the difference as far as missing out on an ADR?  Unless you just wanted to eat out?
> 
> You have LOTS of options at GKTW to eat including eating Ice Cream (and they have some other snacky foods there, too) anytime from pretty early in the morning until pretty late at night?  Till maybe 9:00 PM?
> 
> And the Gingerbread House is their cafeteria style place with breakfast, lunch and dinner each day.
> 
> Katies Kitchen is Boston Market food and you can pick it up at the little booth there or have it delivered to your room (I think?).
> 
> And you can order pizza till pretty late at night - I want to say until 10 PM?  Or maybe 11?
> 
> 
> It will take some time to transport yourself from GKTW to the parks - for example, to get to the MK you will have to drive to the MK parking lot (which probably takes 25 min?) and then take either a monorail or boat to the actual park - so transportation there and back can take quite a while, especially during rush times.
> 
> I love taking a break during the day on my trips, though - it makes it feel like we get two days worth of fun - if that makes any sense.
> 
> You can also have Pizza delivered to the pool, I think - so you could hang out and swim for a bit at GKTW and then head back for evening stuff.
> 
> Triple check Disney's hours even up to the day you go - because they can change - but usually adding hours, not taking any away.




Thank you Maroo. I did look, but still confused. I'll go check it out again. My youngest actually went on her MAW trip to Disney World in Nov.08. I just wish I knew about this board back then. She unfortunately has a more complex case of Mito than Korissa.


----------



## dlewish

Did anyone bring extra drinks to the parks?  How did you store them?  My dd is picky at times and I want to make sure I have a few things she will drink and eat.  Can you fit a soft sided cooler in the storage area of the park strollers?

Also, does anyone know if I can take a juice box w/a straw to AK?  Will they take it away b/c of the straw?

Thanks.


----------



## wishin' on a star

dlewish said:


> Did anyone bring extra drinks to the parks?  How did you store them?  My dd is picky at times and I want to make sure I have a few things she will drink and eat.  Can you fit a soft sided cooler in the storage area of the park strollers?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if I can take a juice box w/a straw to AK?  Will they take it away b/c of the straw?
> 
> Thanks.



We didn't bring extra drinks to the park this time, but I know many people do. We took advantage of the free water from any counter service restaurants, and otherwise just bought drinks at meals.  I don't think you could get a soft sided cooler in the pouch of the park stroller.  I just found a picture of the storage pouch...scroll down on this page:  http://www.teaching-tiny-tots.com/toddler-travel-disney.html  This is a single stroller, but on the double it's the same, just across the back.  We also tried putting things on top of the stroller, but it sagged onto the rider's head.  We carried a backpack every day, but hubby left more and more out of it every day to make it lighter.  I don't think he would have been happy if I had tried to bring drinks in to carry also!

I'm not sure about juice boxes at Animal Kingdom, but that's a good question.


----------



## jen-y

wishin' on a star said:


> We didn't bring extra drinks to the park this time, but I know many people do. We took advantage of the free water from any counter service restaurants, and otherwise just bought drinks at meals.  I don't think you could get a soft sided cooler in the pouch of the park stroller.  I just found a picture of the storage pouch...scroll down on this page:  http://www.teaching-tiny-tots.com/toddler-travel-disney.html  This is a single stroller, but on the double it's the same, just across the back.  We also tried putting things on top of the stroller, but it sagged onto the rider's head.  We carried a backpack every day, but hubby left more and more out of it every day to make it lighter.  I don't think he would have been happy if I had tried to bring drinks in to carry also!
> 
> I'm not sure about juice boxes at Animal Kingdom, but that's a good question.






  I may go to Babies R' Us and see if there are some inexpensive accessories I can buy for the stroller.  For example, what about the hooks that can hang on the handle and then you can hang bags from the hooks or even a small soft cooler?  Also, last time I went I brought a cheap clear plastic shower liner and used to cover the entire stroller when it downpoured.

I hear ya on the backpack thing.  We did the same thing.  The backpack started to get really heavy and bulky, so we also started seeing what we could do without.


----------



## brookerene

My son's kidney transplant was cancelled this week when we took him in for the transplant and they found he had peritonitis.  So now we are having to reschedule amongst all the hectic schedules of ourselves, Drs and school.  I sent an email a little while ago to our MAW wish grantor.  My question is how flexible were you experiences when having to change your plans?  He is so excited about GKTW, that if we change our trip to Sept and the transplant afterwards, that if he didn't get to stay there he would be greatly disappointed.  I hope we can change it without too much trouble on everyone's part.  We can't go later in the season due to being on a ranch and weather, etc....  so if not this Sept then it would be another whole year before things would work to go.  Is MAW usually prepared for these changes?  I would assume they would be due to the nature of illness.  What are your expereinces?  Thanks


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I am sorry to hear that. huge hugs! I think they would be very understanding. We had to cancell Ty's MAW trip in Feb due to my fil being very ill and were able to reschedule to July with no problem. They took care of everything and were so very nice. I had nothing to worry about on my end. I just gave them the dates that worked for us and they called and reserved our stay at GKTW shortly after. I am sure they will work with you


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kctwinmommy said:


> Hi Kris! Nice to see you over here!! I didn't realize she hadn't had her MAW yet! Good for you guys!!



Cindy...Kylee got one and now Korissa will be getting hers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Last question (atleast for today)
> Can anyone tell me their experience with Sea World?  We are trying to decide if we even want to go there or if we would just have more fun staying at Disney or GKTW instead.
> How does Sea World treat wish kids?  do they get the same attention there as they would at Disney?  Short wait times in lines?



Let me tell you...if you ask my wish child what was the best part of your trip and she would say Shamu. We went for Disney World and all she talks about is Shamu(she refers it to Shamu and not Sea World). That being said..they really don't cater to the kids like Disney World or Universal. The only catering was feeding the dolphins.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> Ok I have a question that keeps floating around my brain for those of you who have been to disney/GKTW before.
> 
> My kiddos are 14 and 17 but are sorta Very Young emotionally(sheltered a wee bit by this over paranoid mum) Will my kids miss out if we do not do a ADR ? from what I am seeing you have to prepay for those? And they look awefully expensive.  We was thinking about each day leaving 1/2 day to go eat lunch at GKTW relax for awhile then go back out to the parks. The night we plan to stay out later (hoping for only 1 late night for fireworks so DS can rest) I figured we could just have a snack and maybe have some food waiting back at the villa from walmart or something if we are too late to eat at GKTW itself. What do you guys think?


  When we went for my first daughter MAW trip we didn't do an ADR. We mostly ate dinner at GKTW. We ate breakfast there too. We only ate out for lunch and a couple times when the park stayed open late. One night we went to Denny's and the other was Chick-fi-A. We will be doing the same for my other daughters MAW trip. I wanted to do a Character breakfast, but just couldn't see spending over $150 for breakfast.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

How do I get my PTR on the MAW page?


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do I get my PTR on the MAW page?



You can ask Maroo here or PM her. She will add it to the list!


----------



## Adrismommy

We had the time of our lives!  I kept a daily journal so that it wouldn't be so hard to do a TR once I got back.  I'll try to get that soon.  Here's a sneak peek: 

Satuday: travel, explore GKTW, party w/Mayor Clayton
Sunday: MK!, special meet & greet with princesses 
Monday: AK, DHS, long nap, MK & last minute ressie at CP - lots of fun! 
Tuesday: MK including Coop's first haircut and CRT. Very fun beach party at GKTW that night. 
Wednesday: Universal and some friends came to spend the evening with us.  Adri sang in Village Idol - highlight of our entire trip!
Thursday:  Islands of Adventure and Christmas 
Friday: final goodbyes and headed halfway home, visiting special friends along the way 
Saturday:  finished the trip and took long naps in our own beds!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Adrismommy said:


> We had the time of our lives!  I kept a daily journal so that it wouldn't be so hard to do a TR once I got back.  I'll try to get that soon.  Here's a sneak peek:
> 
> Satuday: travel, explore GKTW, party w/Mayor Clayton
> Sunday: MK!, special meet & greet with princesses
> Monday: AK, DHS, long nap, MK & last minute ressie at CP - lots of fun!
> Tuesday: MK including Coop's first haircut and CRT. Very fun beach party at GKTW that night.
> Wednesday: Universal and some friends came to spend the evening with us.  Adri sang in Village Idol - highlight of our entire trip!
> Thursday:  Islands of Adventure and Christmas
> Friday: final goodbyes and headed halfway home, visiting special friends along the way
> Saturday:  finished the trip and took long naps in our own beds!



Glad you had a great time. Can't wait to hear all about the trip.


----------



## rcq925

Adrismommy said:


> We had the time of our lives!  I kept a daily journal so that it wouldn't be so hard to do a TR once I got back.  I'll try to get that soon.  Here's a sneak peek:
> 
> Satuday: travel, explore GKTW, party w/Mayor Clayton
> Sunday: MK!, special meet & greet with princesses
> Monday: AK, DHS, long nap, MK & last minute ressie at CP - lots of fun!
> Tuesday: MK including Coop's first haircut and CRT. Very fun beach party at GKTW that night.
> Wednesday: Universal and some friends came to spend the evening with us.  Adri sang in Village Idol - highlight of our entire trip!
> Thursday:  Islands of Adventure and Christmas
> Friday: final goodbyes and headed halfway home, visiting special friends along the way
> Saturday:  finished the trip and took long naps in our own beds!



Natalie,

So glad you guys had the time of your lives!!  Can't wait to hear all about it in yout TR and see pics!  Glad you made it home safe and sound!!!


----------



## rcq925

Just wondering.  I posted on their TR, but have not seen anything from them in weeks!  I am worried and hoping that Piper is doing okay.  Put up a post if you have heard from them!  Thanks!


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> My son's kidney transplant was cancelled this week when we took him in for the transplant and they found he had peritonitis.  So now we are having to reschedule amongst all the hectic schedules of ourselves, Drs and school.  I sent an email a little while ago to our MAW wish grantor.  My question is how flexible were you experiences when having to change your plans?  He is so excited about GKTW, that if we change our trip to Sept and the transplant afterwards, that if he didn't get to stay there he would be greatly disappointed.  I hope we can change it without too much trouble on everyone's part.  We can't go later in the season due to being on a ranch and weather, etc....  so if not this Sept then it would be another whole year before things would work to go.  Is MAW usually prepared for these changes?  I would assume they would be due to the nature of illness.  What are your expereinces?  Thanks



Oh no!!  What does that mean for the future transplant options?  Is that a really bad thing?

As far as the trip goes, don't worry about a thing - they do that all the time!  Sometimes very last minute, too - no worries!

Let us know on the transplant.  

So what would your potential dates be?  



Mom2mitokids said:


> How do I get my PTR on the MAW page?



Oh!  That's me!    I will do it for ya! 



that's nice said:


> You can ask Maroo here or PM her. She will add it to the list!



 



rcq925 said:


> Just wondering.  I posted on their TR, but have not seen anything from them in weeks!  I am worried and hoping that Piper is doing okay.  Put up a post if you have heard from them!  Thanks!



Well...I actually have their phone number - but I try to avoid calling even when I have a phone number - this may make no sense, but if I get a phone number in the course of something on the DIS, I really try to respect their privacy and not call, since they do have my number and are welcome to call anytime.  But I do wonder about them.  For them, though, I think no news is basically good news.  Although I do wish they would pop in from time to time to let us know how they are.  

She was on here a lot before their trip - and I met them on her trip and she was planning to do a trip report - but trip reports are can be difficult for a myriad of reasons and she may not be able to do one right now.  

Hopefully she is just busy.  

If we have not heard from her in a while longer and some of the other folks on the DIS don't pipe in (many have her number), then I will certainly try to call her.


----------



## twinmum

Hello WishTrippers from a Wish Family from Nov 2008!  I do pop in, and I'm thrilled to see this thread continuing to help so many Wish Families plan wonderful trips.

I'm very proud of a video our son Mark put together so that he could participate in "FilmPossible: bringing visibility to disability."  We're also hoping for your support...he needs votes! (And see if you can spot the pictures from WDW -his Wish Trip and our Feb 2010 trip!)

Here is a link: www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331 

We think his message is an important one.  As Mark starts at fhis new school in the fall, we are keenly aware how important seeing beyond disability will be to his transition.  The description to his video reads: 

“When I meet new people, I watch as they check out my walker first...and then they see me, a boy who happens to use a walker. Sure, my disability has a big impact on my life. But there’s a lot more to me than just that. I am not my walker. I am not my cerebral palsy. I am ME.
I made this video because lots of people assume they know all about me once they know I have cerebral palsy. But they’re wrong!
Don’t let your ideas about disability prevent you from getting to know more about me.”

Thank you for your support!!!

Alison


----------



## rcq925

twinmum said:


> Hello WishTrippers from a Wish Family from Nov 2008!  I do pop in, and I'm thrilled to see this thread continuing to help so many Wish Families plan wonderful trips.
> 
> I'm very proud of a video our son Mark put together so that he could participate in "FilmPossible: bringing visibility to disability."  We're also hoping for your support...he needs votes! (And see if you can spot the pictures from WDW -his Wish Trip and our Feb 2010 trip!)
> 
> Here is a link: www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331
> 
> We think his message is an important one.  As Mark starts at fhis new school in the fall, we are keenly aware how important seeing beyond disability will be to his transition.  The description to his video reads:
> 
> When I meet new people, I watch as they check out my walker first...and then they see me, a boy who happens to use a walker. Sure, my disability has a big impact on my life. But theres a lot more to me than just that. I am not my walker. I am not my cerebral palsy. I am ME.
> I made this video because lots of people assume they know all about me once they know I have cerebral palsy. But theyre wrong!
> Dont let your ideas about disability prevent you from getting to know more about me.
> 
> Thank you for your support!!!
> 
> Alison



Alison,

What a remarkable young man you are raising!!

I really enjoyed watching his video and of course I voted for him!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rcq925

Well...I actually have their phone number - but I try to avoid calling even when I have a phone number - this may make no sense, but if I get a phone number in the course of something on the DIS, I really try to respect their privacy and not call, since they do have my number and are welcome to call anytime.  But I do wonder about them.  For them, though, I think no news is basically good news.  Although I do wish they would pop in from time to time to let us know how they are.  

She was on here a lot before their trip - and I met them on her trip and she was planning to do a trip report - but trip reports are can be difficult for a myriad of reasons and she may not be able to do one right now.  

Hopefully she is just busy.  

If we have not heard from her in a while longer and some of the other folks on the DIS don't pipe in (many have her number), then I will certainly try to call her.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Maroo!  Just wondering about them a lot lately!  Maybe because Hayley has Cystic Fibrosis (CF) just like Piper and I know how CF can be!  I am just hoping that they are busy doing fun things and haven't had time to get on here!!


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Hello WishTrippers from a Wish Family from Nov 2008!  I do pop in, and I'm thrilled to see this thread continuing to help so many Wish Families plan wonderful trips.
> 
> I'm very proud of a video our son Mark put together so that he could participate in "FilmPossible: bringing visibility to disability."  We're also hoping for your support...he needs votes! (And see if you can spot the pictures from WDW -his Wish Trip and our Feb 2010 trip!)
> 
> Here is a link: www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331
> 
> We think his message is an important one.  As Mark starts at fhis new school in the fall, we are keenly aware how important seeing beyond disability will be to his transition.  The description to his video reads:
> 
> When I meet new people, I watch as they check out my walker first...and then they see me, a boy who happens to use a walker. Sure, my disability has a big impact on my life. But theres a lot more to me than just that. I am not my walker. I am not my cerebral palsy. I am ME.
> I made this video because lots of people assume they know all about me once they know I have cerebral palsy. But theyre wrong!
> Dont let your ideas about disability prevent you from getting to know more about me.
> 
> Thank you for your support!!!
> 
> Alison



That was really awesome!

When I first clicked the link it didn't take me to the right video?  But I did find it really easily!  

I voted for it and left a comment, too!  He did a really great job!  There are some good videos on there, but yours had the most heart and really made me think about how I view people with disabilities - He did a great job!


----------



## J'sMum

twinmum said:


> Hello WishTrippers from a Wish Family from Nov 2008!  I do pop in, and I'm thrilled to see this thread continuing to help so many Wish Families plan wonderful trips.
> 
> I'm very proud of a video our son Mark put together so that he could participate in "FilmPossible: bringing visibility to disability."  We're also hoping for your support...he needs votes! (And see if you can spot the pictures from WDW -his Wish Trip and our Feb 2010 trip!)
> 
> Here is a link: www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331
> 
> We think his message is an important one.  As Mark starts at fhis new school in the fall, we are keenly aware how important seeing beyond disability will be to his transition.  The description to his video reads:
> 
> When I meet new people, I watch as they check out my walker first...and then they see me, a boy who happens to use a walker. Sure, my disability has a big impact on my life. But theres a lot more to me than just that. I am not my walker. I am not my cerebral palsy. I am ME.
> I made this video because lots of people assume they know all about me once they know I have cerebral palsy. But theyre wrong!
> Dont let your ideas about disability prevent you from getting to know more about me.
> 
> Thank you for your support!!!
> 
> Alison



Voted ! what a great video Good Luck !!


----------



## twinmum

Good morning everyone!

Thanks to those who checked out Mark's video!  (http://www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331)

Alison


----------



## that's nice

Mary...

After all the prodding I've finally started it... Juliana's MAW PTR!

Link is here or in my signature

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2517066

Tim


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Mary...
> 
> After all the prodding I've finally started it... Juliana's MAW PTR!
> 
> Link is here or in my signature
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2517066
> 
> Tim



I checked it out and posted the link to the first page!  

It's about time you started!  You have been here for AGES!


----------



## visitingapril09

Someone over here needs to find out about this thread!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37561358&posted=1#post37561358


----------



## kayrason333

I found it Alison! Thank you 



kayrason333 said:


> Hello! We just got approved for our MAW trip and we are so excited!!
> let me start by introducing our family....
> I am Kayla, mommy to 2 wonderful boys. I am currently a stay at home mom.
> My husband is Joe, we have been married for 6 years and were high school sweethearts .
> Our wish child is Jackson, he is almost 3 now and he is currently in remission from cancer (neuroblastoma).
> Our other son is Austin, he is almost 5 years old and he is a Type 1 diabetic.
> 
> My mother, father and Aunt will also be joining us for a few days so they can play with us. They were all 3 with us during our toughest times, I am so glad that they will be there to see the smiles on the boys faces.
> 
> A quick story....I am not the best story teller, so try to stick with me ...oh, and it will probably not be quick ...............
> Jackson was diagnosed at 9 months old (in 2008) and underwent treatment in Dallas (where we live), after 2 rounds of chemotherapy his tumor shrunk and we had a consult with a local surgeon about removing the tumor. The surgeon in Dallas said he would not feel comfortable removing the tumor and that we could "wait and watch" what the tumor did....no thanks.
> After some research, we found a doctor in NY that does tumor resections for neuroblastoma patients and we heard he was amazing. We sent Jacksons' medical file to him and got the call that we were waiting for....they wanted us to go to NY and they would do the surgery!!!
> Me, my husband and Jackson left for NY to meet our doctor and we would have 1 week to explore NY and have some fun before our little man had his surgery.
> My mom, Aunt and our older son Austin met us in NY a few days later and Austin was starting to get sick. In an effort to not get Jackson sick before surgery, my husband took Austin to a pediatrician in NY to get some antibiotics (at this point, Austin had not been diagnosed with diabetes). Austin had been having some problems with potty training and he was always thirsty, so my husband asked the doctor to check for sugar in his urine while they were there.
> While my husband and Austin are at the pediatrician, I am at the oncologist with Jackson, my mom and my aunt...we were visiting with the doctors, doing bloodwork, etc. Next thing I know, my husband is on the phone saying that him and Austin are headed to the hospital in a cab and that Austin has diabetes! What??!!!
> The next couple of weeks will always be a blur. We spent 3 days in the hospital with Austin learning how to take care of his diabetes and after he got out of the hospital, we went right back in with Jackson for his tumor removal and a week long recovery.
> I am still not sure what me and my husband would have done without my mom and aunt there, they helped tremendously and made our situation a little easier to handle.
> To make a long story longer, we are definitely needing this time as a family to have fun and unwind and we are so excited that my mom and aunt will be there for a few days to have fun with us.
> 
> 
> I look forward to talking to everyone on here and getting tips and ideas on what to do for our trip!!



Here is a pic of my wonderful boys...


----------



## cajunfan

Kayrason333...WELCOME!

What organization is your son's Wish Trip through...Make a Wish?

Just ask away if you have any questions! The folks here are very helpful.

Lynn


----------



## maroo

visitingapril09 said:


> Someone over here needs to find out about this thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37561358&posted=1#post37561358



You are so right!

Thank you SO MUCH for showing us this!  I posted over there!    Hopefully she will join us over here, too! 

The rest of us will run over there and post some, too!


----------



## kayrason333

cajunfan said:


> Kayrason333...WELCOME!
> 
> What organization is your son's Wish Trip through...Make a Wish?
> 
> Just ask away if you have any questions! The folks here are very helpful.
> 
> Lynn



Yes, we are with Make-A-Wish

Thanks!


----------



## maroo

welcome!  kayrason333!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

twinmum said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Thanks to those who checked out Mark's video!  (http://www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331)
> 
> Alison



I loved the video. I voted.


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Thanks to those who checked out Mark's video!  (http://www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331)
> 
> Alison



We can vote once per day!!!!!!

I just voted for today and can vote again in 9 hours!  

I can't wait to vote for him every day.  The video was really inspiring.  I hope it wins!


----------



## balloondoggle

Been out for a bit, but things got moving again over at MAW so it's back on my mind.

Lots of planning going on here on the boards and it makes me want to detail every day down to the minute, but I'm really resisting that impulse.  My kids don't know much about the attractions at Disney World so have no "must-see/do" items.  I think I'm going to make a calendar of park times, parade or show times and then just try to take it as it comes.  Due to physical limitations there are some rides we just won't be able to do which actually makes things easier for us.  Scratch those options off the list and it gets simpler.

I'm picturing a breakfast conversation similar to "There's a parade at 3:45 at Animal Kingdom or a parade at Magic Kingdom at 3:00.  Which one do we see?"  Then take it from there.  As long as we know what the options are each day, and which aren't available on any other day, I think we can hit most of the high points without taking out any of the fun of spontaneity.  Thanks to Wishin' on a Star for the link that makes this possible.  EDIT: Tried to include the link, but don't have that privilege yet.  It's at wdwinfo.com

I love the idea of t-shirts for the family.  This is something we've done for various ****-a-thons we've done but I hadn't thought of it for the trip.  A nice bright color will make it that much easier to track the kids in a crowd.  But man, laundry every night?

Just yesterday we got flight info and told about the limo ride.  They even included a separate van to haul Kayla's wheelchair since it won't fit in a limo.  Sweet!  My first trip in a limo that I'm not driving!  No word on any ADRs or other features they may be working on.

Lots of good info and tips here, and it is all appreciated.  I think my planning will be as simple as a clear park map and schedule of events though.  Winging it from there.  My greatest fear about the trip now is that Kayla will sleep through the whole thing.  That would suck.


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Thanks to those who checked out Mark's video!  (http://www.filmpossible.ca/entries#69331)
> 
> Alison



I voted again today!!   

Boy...we have some catching up to do to keep up with Triangle Girl?  





balloondoggle said:


> Been out for a bit, but things got moving again over at MAW so it's back on my mind.
> 
> Lots of planning going on here on the boards and it makes me want to detail every day down to the minute, but I'm really resisting that impulse.  My kids don't know much about the attractions at Disney World so have no "must-see/do" items.  I think I'm going to make a calendar of park times, parade or show times and then just try to take it as it comes.  Due to physical limitations there are some rides we just won't be able to do which actually makes things easier for us.  Scratch those options off the list and it gets simpler.
> 
> I'm picturing a breakfast conversation similar to "There's a parade at 3:45 at Animal Kingdom or a parade at Magic Kingdom at 3:00.  Which one do we see?"  Then take it from there.  As long as we know what the options are each day, and which aren't available on any other day, I think we can hit most of the high points without taking out any of the fun of spontaneity.  Thanks to Wishin' on a Star for the link that makes this possible.  EDIT: Tried to include the link, but don't have that privilege yet.  It's at wdwinfo.com
> 
> I love the idea of t-shirts for the family.  This is something we've done for various ****-a-thons we've done but I hadn't thought of it for the trip.  A nice bright color will make it that much easier to track the kids in a crowd.  But man, laundry every night?
> 
> Just yesterday we got flight info and told about the limo ride.  They even included a separate van to haul Kayla's wheelchair since it won't fit in a limo.  Sweet!  My first trip in a limo that I'm not driving!  No word on any ADRs or other features they may be working on.
> 
> Lots of good info and tips here, and it is all appreciated.  I think my planning will be as simple as a clear park map and schedule of events though.  Winging it from there.  My greatest fear about the trip now is that Kayla will sleep through the whole thing.  That would suck.



I think you only have to post one more time to be able to include links and pictures!  

So feel free to post something random on here and let it be your tenth post! 

I think you have the right idea on scheduling, totally...But don't discount, too quickly, not being able to ride some of the rides - obviously roller coasters and such will be out of the question, I suppose - but you will be surprised how many rides will allow Kayla to stay in the wheelchair.  Toy Story, Buzz Lightyear, It's a Small World, even Alladin Magic Carpets will actually fit a full wheelchair on the ride.  


That Limo ride sounds SOOOOOO awesome!

Lauren has always wanted to ride in a limo, but we have not really come up wtih a good way for her to ride.  She would have to be in a car seat without her wheelchair and I guess going to the prom in a limo and riding in a carseat has not been her idea of a good time.  

You guys are going to have a blast!  I am sure Kayla will be tired some, from the traveling, but I figure you guys will have quite a trip!!!


----------



## twinmum

Hello everyone!  Hope you're all having fun planning those trips!  I think I had as much fun planning as actually being on the trip...OK...maybe that's an overstatement because we did have a fantastic trip.

Many, many thanks to those of you who have voted for Mark's video.  He and his twin brother Douglas come home from overnight camp tomorrow and he'll be thrilled to see all those votes.  It was my job while he was away to get the video uploaded, some emails out etc.  We've had a big surge since mentioning it here and sending out a slew of emails.  

Yes, Maroo, "The Triangle Girl" is way far ahead of everyone else.  She uploaded her video way before anyone else and was the only compelling video for the first 2 weeks plus.  She's also got a lot of support from her hometown, I think.  In our case, most of Mark's school friends are away at camp, cottages, vacations etc, but I have been hearing from several each day.  You're right, the key is to get a core (and hopefully substantial) group of people committed to voting every day.

The important thing is to get his video into the final round and then voting will open for all at the same time.  Unless something else arrives on the scene, I think Triangle Girl, Mark's video and Happy Wet Feet are going to stay the Top 3.

So who's got some good WDW questions they need answered?

Thanks again,
Alison


----------



## casper_jj11

kayrason333 said:


> I found it Alison! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my wonderful boys...



Hi Kayla! Welcome! 

Your boys are just adorable!  DD is a neuroblastoma survivor as well. Your the second mom I've met here whose kiddo had it. Its so rare that I don't see mention of it much. Sydney's tumor was resected (actually her whole left adrenal gland removed) just after her first birthday. She too is in remission. 

Do you have your dates yet? This is a wonderful group. If you have any questions at all as your planning, just ask. I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## maroo

I realize that many of you guys did not have the chance to "meet" Noah - and Nichole is not on the DIS as much these days - but for those of you guys that did not have a chance to get to know this precious family, I really hope that one day you will take the time to read the incredible pretrip report and trip report (which is still in process).  

Noah was only 3 years old when he went on his trip and passed away only a few short months later - but the impact he had on so many here on the DIS was nothing short of amazing.  

How a little boy that could not really talk reached so many people is simply amazing.  

I was able to meet this family in real life and spent one of the most amazing afternoons of my entire life playing at GKTW with Noah and his family.  GKTW is an amazing place and watching them play - and playing right along side them - was something I truly cherish.  

Noah passed away one year ago tomorrow.  I am hoping that we can really show Nichole some support tomorrow and post on her blog and write her notes here.  

So many people were touched by Noah that the Webmaster here on the DIS created this icon  for him.  If you run your mouse over the  on the side, it still says "Noah" - for our precious little wish child who earned his wings way too soon.  


Here are some pics of Noah that are some of my personal favorites. 





















I am honestly in tears.  What a precious child - and amazing spirit.  We miss you, Noah.  

And we love you, Nichole, Brad, Joshua and Kailyn!  


His blog is:  http://noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/

Let's leave them lots of comments today.  



And if you are interested in reading about their trip - here is a long, but wonderful, thread to read:

Noah's Wish Trip Pre-Trip report and Trip Report


----------



## that's nice

Wow Mary... I can't believe it is 1 year already. 


I am so glad you had the chance to meet him and the whole family. Noah did touch the lives of so many..... I'm sure he is looking down on all of us.


----------



## yinyanggirls

You are so sweet to remember, and to keep his memory alive with us. Thank you!


----------



## twinmum

Maroo:  How lovely of you to remind us all of sweet Noah.  I've been over to Nichole's blog - she posted a heartbreaking, poignant but so well said entry for today.  

I am so glad that I also got to meet Noah (and Nichole and Brad) when Noah was here in Toronto at Sick Kids last July.  He seemed to be doing so well, and went home to enjoy family time at the lake, and then his passing was so sudden and a shock.  His smile did literally light up the room, because it was so contagious that everyone around him couldn't help smiling too.  

I cannot possibly imagine their pain, but I do know that their love for their children, memories of Noah and strong faith sustain them.  

Our boys get back from overnight camp in a couple of hours.  They've been away 12 nights.  I'll be giving them extra tight hugs and holding them just a little longer...

Alison


----------



## kayrason333

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi Kayla! Welcome!
> 
> Your boys are just adorable!  DD is a neuroblastoma survivor as well. Your the second mom I've met here whose kiddo had it. Its so rare that I don't see mention of it much. Sydney's tumor was resected (actually her whole left adrenal gland removed) just after her first birthday. She too is in remission.
> 
> Do you have your dates yet? This is a wonderful group. If you have any questions at all as your planning, just ask. I'm sure someone will be able to help.



We will be there Sept 26-Oct 2nd! I am so glad that Sydney is doing good! I am about to go read your pre trip report.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Remembering Noah and family today. God Bless you all. What a precious angel.


----------



## maroo

I think that it is pretty neat that TODAY would be the day that The Today Show would air a piece about Give Kids the World.

They did a GREAT job explaining GKTW and showing it's magic - which is so hard to put into words. 

GKTW on the Today Show!!

Click above to see the video!


----------



## jen-y




----------



## kayrason333

maroo said:


> I think that it is pretty neat that TODAY would be the day that The Today Show would air a piece about Give Kids the World.
> 
> They did a GREAT job explaining GKTW and showing it's magic - which is so hard to put into words.
> 
> GKTW on the Today Show!!
> 
> Click above to see the video!



Thanks for posting the link to the Today Show segment, GKTW looks so magical, we cannot wait to experience it!


----------



## The Lurker

The video that Jenna Bush recorded for the Today show finally aired today - with no warning.  However, you can see it if you go to today.msnbc.msn.com.  Scan down to the "Watch the latest Today video.  It is the video with the two people on a slide.  It is short - 4 min but very good.  Enjoy!

Katie


----------



## J'sMum

Noah  and family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## kayrason333

Hi Everyone! I am starting to make plans for our trip. Our third day there is my DS's birthday and he wants to go to AK in the morning. I was assuming that we would eat at Rainforest Cafe. 
Anyone have any other suggestions for lunch at AK?
That night for his B-day we are going to be at Epcot. Dinner suggestions for Epcot?

Pre-trip report for Jackson http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518193


----------



## brookerene

Hi everybody, my sson's kidney transplant was postponed until Sept, so we are having to move our trip to later next year (We live on a ranch in NE and getting away in the winter is nigh impossible).  I was wondering... we can go in the spring around easter---April 18-24 or we would have to wait until next Sept or Oct....  easter is late this year and I was wondering how much spring break would affect this trip.  Has anyone gone under these circumstances?  I believe most college spring breaks will be earlier, but high schools and lower would be around easter.  Any advice?  I really would prefer to avoid huge crowds and I know Sept/Oct are some of the lowest.


----------



## visitingapril09

maroo said:


> Here are some pics of Noah that are some of my personal favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am honestly in tears.  What a precious child - and amazing spirit.  We miss you, Noah.
> 
> And we love you, Nichole, Brad, Joshua and Kailyn!
> 
> 
> His blog is:  http://noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
> 
> Let's leave them lots of comments today.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are interested in reading about their trip - here is a long, but wonderful, thread to read:
> 
> Noah's Wish Trip Pre-Trip report and Trip Report



Maroo, thank you so much for sharing. That top photo is the big give outfit I made for their trip : ( but it made me smile and tear up. Thank you.


----------



## kayrason333

visitingapril09 said:


> Maroo, thank you so much for sharing. That top photo is the big give outfit I made for their trip : ( but it made me smile and tear up. Thank you.



This is the first that I have heard about Noah, I just read his trip report and his family is truly amazing.....that is a beautiful smile on his little face.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Noah and family are in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you Mary for sharing his pictures.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> Hi everybody, my sson's kidney transplant was postponed until Sept, so we are having to move our trip to later next year (We live on a ranch in NE and getting away in the winter is nigh impossible).  I was wondering... we can go in the spring around easter---April 18-24 or we would have to wait until next Sept or Oct....  easter is late this year and I was wondering how much spring break would affect this trip.  Has anyone gone under these circumstances?  I believe most college spring breaks will be earlier, but high schools and lower would be around easter.  Any advice?  I really would prefer to avoid huge crowds and I know Sept/Oct are some of the lowest.


Sorry you have to postpone your trip.
I think Spring Break is different for everybody. My kids are out March 21st for a week. This is when we are hoping to go. I think most collages are out sometime in April.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely.




Hi Kris! I'm sorry I haven't been to your PTR yet. I've been trying to get some momentum back on my TR from April. I promise to heed over to yours next!

The best way to get people to read yours is to leave comments on others pages. That seems to be where I got many of my readers. It's fun because you get to know their stories as they get to know you too. Welcome!


----------



## rcq925

brookerene said:


> Hi everybody, my sson's kidney transplant was postponed until Sept, so we are having to move our trip to later next year (We live on a ranch in NE and getting away in the winter is nigh impossible).  I was wondering... we can go in the spring around easter---April 18-24 or we would have to wait until next Sept or Oct....  easter is late this year and I was wondering how much spring break would affect this trip.  Has anyone gone under these circumstances?  I believe most college spring breaks will be earlier, but high schools and lower would be around easter.  Any advice?  I really would prefer to avoid huge crowds and I know Sept/Oct are some of the lowest.



I think if you don't want to wait that you should do the Spring trip!  With your GKTW button you will still get the front of the line access and character access, so it really just depends on when your son wants to go!  Good luck with the kidney transplant, I truly hope everything goes well!


----------



## rcq925

Noah and his family are in my thoughts and prayers!  I had read their PTR and trip report when I first found this board.  Such a sweet little boy who was lost way too soon!  I know that the year anniversary of his deathmust be heartbreaking for his family!


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely.



I think people post on this link more often.  I have been here for a few months, but my PTR is only like 3 pages long.  I have read others that were over 20 pages long, so not sure.  Maybe people are just busier with life over the summer!


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely.


I think most people post questions in both places- here and on your PTR. That way both places are covered. 

Some people have been on the DIS longer  than others and have had more time to 'meet' more people. Becky (rcq) is right, if you post on others (P)TRs people will find you on yours.... make sure you have a link in your signature. (I think you do!)





rcq925 said:


> I have read others that were over 20 pages long, so not sure.  Maybe people are just busier with life over the summer!


I think the DIS does slow down in the summer when people are out of the house being more active. 

I have to get over to your TR at some point today!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

kayrason333 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am starting to make plans for our trip. Our third day there is my DS's birthday and he wants to go to AK in the morning. I was assuming that we would eat at Rainforest Cafe.
> Anyone have any other suggestions for lunch at AK?
> That night for his B-day we are going to be at Epcot. Dinner suggestions for Epcot?
> 
> Pre-trip report for Jackson http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518193



We're trying the Rainforest Cafe for the first time this year. I've heard its great. We're going it at lunchtime to give us a mid day break. We've eaten at Tusker House. Its really good and the charactesr are there in their safari gear.

As for Epcot, there are many places there that we like. The kids really enjoy Coral Reef because of the aquarium. We like the food in LeCellier, the atmosphere in Biergarten and although its not a favourite of lots of people, the kids love eating at San Angel Inn because of the pyramid. You could also check out the menus to see where he'd like the food best. They're all online here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningmain.cfm

When you make your reservations, make sure to add the birthday celebration to it. The restaurants often do special things for birthdays. You can also order a cake to be delivered to your table (book in advance for custom design or at the podium for non customed) Also, when you get to the park, go to guest services and get a birthday button (you can actually do this well before your day there if you want to speed things up a bit that day). He may get a bit of pixie dust with that button.

We're celebrating DS7's bday while there (and mine too!)





Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you get people to post? do you post question here or on you PTR? Feeling kind of lonely.



Hi Kris. My PTR hasn't been very busy lately either. I think its a summer thing. I have to say that for me, I've been so bogged down with planning myself that although I read new posts on those I'm subscribed to, I haven't posted on any. I'm going to keep up more once we get back.


----------



## kayrason333

casper_jj11 said:


> We're trying the Rainforest Cafe for the first time this year. I've heard its great. We're going it at lunchtime to give us a mid day break. We've eaten at Tusker House. Its really good and the charactesr are there in their safari gear.
> 
> As for Epcot, there are many places there that we like. The kids really enjoy Coral Reef because of the aquarium. We like the food in LeCellier, the atmosphere in Biergarten and although its not a favourite of lots of people, the kids love eating at San Angel Inn because of the pyramid. You could also check out the menus to see where he'd like the food best. They're all online here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningmain.cfm
> 
> When you make your reservations, make sure to add the birthday celebration to it. The restaurants often do special things for birthdays. You can also order a cake to be delivered to your table (book in advance for custom design or at the podium for non customed) Also, when you get to the park, go to guest services and get a birthday button (you can actually do this well before your day there if you want to speed things up a bit that day). He may get a bit of pixie dust with that button.
> 
> We're celebrating DS7's bday while there (and mine too!).



Thanks for all of the helpful info!


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> I think you only have to post one more time to be able to include links and pictures!
> 
> So feel free to post something random on here and let it be your tenth post!
> 
> I think you have the right idea on scheduling, totally...But don't discount, too quickly, not being able to ride some of the rides - obviously roller coasters and such will be out of the question, I suppose - but you will be surprised how many rides will allow Kayla to stay in the wheelchair.  Toy Story, Buzz Lightyear, It's a Small World, even Alladin Magic Carpets will actually fit a full wheelchair on the ride.
> 
> 
> That Limo ride sounds SOOOOOO awesome!
> 
> Lauren has always wanted to ride in a limo, but we have not really come up wtih a good way for her to ride.  She would have to be in a car seat without her wheelchair and I guess going to the prom in a limo and riding in a carseat has not been her idea of a good time.
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast!  I am sure Kayla will be tired some, from the traveling, but I figure you guys will have quite a trip!!!



Thanks for the tips on accessibility.  That's the sort of info I've had trouble nailing down in any coherent form.  I can't believe the number of books available out there, yet none seem to have the sort of info I want.  I could spend days trying to find it all on DIS.  I've seen a lot of youtube videos, but it's tough to judge certain things like actual speed and forces on the ride or security of the restraints.  Some of the videos have scared off her sibs from certain rides, too - I don't think we'll be going on Expedition Everest, sadly.  All I know for sure at this point is that Space Mountain is out because I can't sit next to Kayla and support her and the tee-bar restraint won't even begin to hold her in place on it's own.  If anyone has suggestions on where to find detailed descriptions of the ride configurations and restraint systems I'd appreciate it.  I'd hate to get everyone up to a ride only to find that Kayla can't be safe on it.  

As a limo driver myself I would suggest that If Lauren is comfortable enough with the people she would share the ride with, a car seat may not be needed, but of course I say that without detailed knowledge of her abilities.  In part because of my experience with Kayla and the company owner's own experience with a Down's kid, I often get to drive for folks with a range of disabilities.  Solutions often involve a second vehicle with the assistive equipment following along.  Some collapsible things can be stashed in the limo with minimal problems.

As for getting in and out and sitting up, that can be more challenging.  Drivers will not be permitted to lift or generally even touch her per company policy, but if she and her friends are comfortable with it they may be able to provide all the assistance or support needed.  Seat belts are not required in limos by most states so they are often difficult to find and use for a car seat.  In the cars I drive the shoulder belt in the back seat by the door is often still accessible and leaning against the door is okay as long as the driver doesn't open it without warning.

I would call the companies in your area and talk to them about the situation and Lauren's needs.  You may find that the issue has been handled successfully in the past.  I always consider myself as the driver to be a big part of the prom experience (too self important? ) and take pains to ensure everyone has a good time.  These are memories the kids will carry for many years, good or bad, so it's up to me to help make it good.

@kayrason333 -  that's pretty cool that you get to celebrate a birthday on a wish trip.  Was that by design or a happy coincidence?  I'd like to hear about anything they do to make it even more special.

Thoughts to Noah's family.  Friends of ours lost their daughter two years ago and it made a huge impact on our family in part because she and Kayla shared many similarities in their disabilities.  I find it very difficult to read about a child's death on these boards and after Mya's loss I had to stay away for a while because I had followed her in near real-time.  We often "anticipate" Kayla's demise and I sympathize/empathize with the families here that are in similar situations.

Wow, this is a lot for a "random" tenth post!    But at least now I'll be able to post links!


----------



## kayrason333

balloondoggle said:


> @kayrason333 -  that's pretty cool that you get to celebrate a birthday on a wish trip.  Was that by design or a happy coincidence?  I'd like to hear about anything they do to make it even more special.



It was by design. We went last year at the same time to celebrate both of my boys birthdays (their b-days are 2 weeks apart) and it was very nice and not too crowded, so we decided to go the same time this year. The birthday boy is not even my wish child, it is his older brother.


----------



## jen-y

Sounds like you are getting there the day we leave??? 9-26


----------



## jen-y

Leaving on Tuesday for Michigan (home state) to visit friends and family.  Lots of fun activities planned.  Can't believe that by the time we get back, it will almost be time for school to start (Aug 23rd) then the countdown will be on till the trip.  My mom is going to help me with the t-shirts while I am there.  I will try and post a picture of them when I get back.  I say "try" becuase for some reason I always have a problem with posting pictures.

I wanted to post a picture of the trip countdown calender the kids made, but it does not seem to work






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kayrason333

kayrason333 said:


> It was by design. We went last year at the same time to celebrate both of my boys birthdays (their b-days are 2 weeks apart) and it was very nice and not too crowded, so we decided to go the same time this year. The birthday boy is not even my wish child, it is his older brother.


Just wanted to add that I love your little girls name....I am a Kayla too 



jen-y said:


> Sounds like you are getting there the day we leave??? 9-26


Yep, maybe we will pass by each other at the airport  I think our flight gets in a little after 11am.



jen-y said:


> Leaving on Tuesday for Michigan (home state) to visit friends and family.  Lots of fun activities planned.  Can't believe that by the time we get back, it will almost be time for school to start (Aug 23rd) then the countdown will be on till the trip.  My mom is going to help me with the t-shirts while I am there.  I will try and post a picture of them when I get back.  I say "try" becuase for some reason I always have a problem with posting pictures.
> 
> I wanted to post a picture of the trip countdown calender the kids made, but it does not seem to work



Have fun with your family! Hopefully you will get the picture thing figured out, I want to see what your shirts look like when they are finished. I was just thinking about making shirts, but I am not the most creative person, so I am going to try to get some ideas from other peoples pictures.


----------



## kayrason333

jen-y said:


> Sounds like you are getting there the day we leave??? 9-26



Nevermind about the airport thing....just realized that you will be continuing your trip at US.


----------



## maroo

kayrason333 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am starting to make plans for our trip. Our third day there is my DS's birthday and he wants to go to AK in the morning. I was assuming that we would eat at Rainforest Cafe.
> Anyone have any other suggestions for lunch at AK?
> That night for his B-day we are going to be at Epcot. Dinner suggestions for Epcot?
> 
> Pre-trip report for Jackson http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2518193



I love the Rainforest Cafe!   Personally - it is my favorite sit down meal at the AK.  You could also check out Tusker House, though - I have never been, but I think it has a character breakfast which could be cool. 



visitingapril09 said:


> Maroo, thank you so much for sharing. That top photo is the big give outfit I made for their trip : ( but it made me smile and tear up. Thank you.



That is hands down one of my very favorite pics of Noah - it is just so..."Noah!" - I saw a video last night his Mom posted on her facebook and it was so sweet - he was the happiest child - just giggling and giggling with all those tubes everywhere - like he just could not even feel them - they didn't bother him at all.  



kayrason333 said:


> This is the first that I have heard about Noah, I just read his trip report and his family is truly amazing.....that is a beautiful smile on his little face.



Yes - We have many beautiful and wonderful families on here!  I have had the opportunity to meet several of them!  

Noah was a very special child as his limitations did not seem to bother him in the least - he was so happy despite his illness - truly extraordinary.

PS:  SOOOOOO sorry I forgot to link your trip on the first page - I really try hard to remember to 1. subscribe, 2. post and 3. link the report...but sometimes I get interrupted and forget one of the 3...or two of the 3... I am such a nut!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Noah and family are in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you Mary for sharing his pictures.



You are very welcome!



balloondoggle said:


> Thanks for the tips on accessibility.  That's the sort of info I've had trouble nailing down in any coherent form.  I can't believe the number of books available out there, yet none seem to have the sort of info I want.  I could spend days trying to find it all on DIS.  I've seen a lot of youtube videos, but it's tough to judge certain things like actual speed and forces on the ride or security of the restraints.  Some of the videos have scared off her sibs from certain rides, too - I don't think we'll be going on Expedition Everest, sadly.  All I know for sure at this point is that Space Mountain is out because I can't sit next to Kayla and support her and the tee-bar restraint won't even begin to hold her in place on it's own.  If anyone has suggestions on where to find detailed descriptions of the ride configurations and restraint systems I'd appreciate it.  I'd hate to get everyone up to a ride only to find that Kayla can't be safe on it.
> 
> As a limo driver myself I would suggest that If Lauren is comfortable enough with the people she would share the ride with, a car seat may not be needed, but of course I say that without detailed knowledge of her abilities.  In part because of my experience with Kayla and the company owner's own experience with a Down's kid, I often get to drive for folks with a range of disabilities.  Solutions often involve a second vehicle with the assistive equipment following along.  Some collapsible things can be stashed in the limo with minimal problems.
> 
> As for getting in and out and sitting up, that can be more challenging.  Drivers will not be permitted to lift or generally even touch her per company policy, but if she and her friends are comfortable with it they may be able to provide all the assistance or support needed.  Seat belts are not required in limos by most states so they are often difficult to find and use for a car seat.  In the cars I drive the shoulder belt in the back seat by the door is often still accessible and leaning against the door is okay as long as the driver doesn't open it without warning.
> 
> I would call the companies in your area and talk to them about the situation and Lauren's needs.  You may find that the issue has been handled successfully in the past.  I always consider myself as the driver to be a big part of the prom experience (too self important? ) and take pains to ensure everyone has a good time.  These are memories the kids will carry for many years, good or bad, so it's up to me to help make it good.
> 
> @kayrason333 -  that's pretty cool that you get to celebrate a birthday on a wish trip.  Was that by design or a happy coincidence?  I'd like to hear about anything they do to make it even more special.
> 
> Thoughts to Noah's family.  Friends of ours lost their daughter two years ago and it made a huge impact on our family in part because she and Kayla shared many similarities in their disabilities.  I find it very difficult to read about a child's death on these boards and after Mya's loss I had to stay away for a while because I had followed her in near real-time.  We often "anticipate" Kayla's demise and I sympathize/empathize with the families here that are in similar situations.
> 
> Wow, this is a lot for a "random" tenth post!    But at least now I'll be able to post links!



I can not even imagine what it is like to have a special needs child - my heart breaks from so far away - 

Mya's loss was very, very hard for me, too.  I met her and she, too, had so much life in her - even in her final days.  Gosh, I am crying just typing this.  


As far as rides - it may be hard to tell.  I did find some youtube videos, which do give some clues.  There is a good - Passporters Open Mouse or something like that - and it gives good hints on rides and how they work.

For us, though, we just had to go see it.  For example - Buzz lightyear you go through the FP line with your button, then they divert you to the exit where you sort of wait again.  Then they can stop the belt where they load and they actually lower the back of the cart and you can drive right up in it.  There are not many forces on the ride at all - it is mostly a shooting game and if they can grab a string (I think it is a string) then they can play - which is really cool.  Lauren had never been able to "ride" and "play" a game before that ride.  It moves around and spins a little - but it is very slow and you control most of the turning.  It really turns more than spins.


Toy Story, on the other hand - is very similar in loading (it loads away from the rest of the ride so that you don't slow the ride down at all) - but it is VERY jerky.  The CM's will usually let YOU ride first and then see if it will be ok for your child - we did this with Toy Story and determined that NO - Lauren could not ride.  It was just so jerky and spun you around really fast.  But many would probably say that it is fine for their child - it isn't like a roller coaster or Tea Cups kind of spinning...you will just have to see it, I guess.  

The main thing is to ask if you can ride first - and then you can tell first hand how it would work and how they would do.  

I can't do it right now - but later I will see what pictures I have of the rides from her trip and post some.  That is a project I have wanted to tackle for a while.  

Lauren can't hold her head up on her own anymore, much less her upper body at all.  She can't push on her hands and hold herself up at all - we would have to hold her up in a car and it wouldn't be safe.  

I don't think it would be a big deal to be in the limo with her friends, because they would not care about the car seat, but it would be at the entrance to the prom that she would be embarrassed.


----------



## maroo

Popularity on the DIS -  I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...



I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.

I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting.  

By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own.  It was fun to write.

Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):

- Lots of pictures.  When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.

-  Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to.  

- Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya. 

- Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates.  This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it.  I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like.  

-  Catchy Title

- Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates. 

- Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature

-  Post on other people's TRs.  Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.



Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports.  One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's.  So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc.  So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??

There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different.  It is what it is.  I think families need to do what they need to do.

But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips.  Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.

Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us.  Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.    And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way. 

Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here.  It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> Popularity on the DIS -  I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.
> 
> I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting.
> 
> By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own.  It was fun to write.
> 
> Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):
> 
> - Lots of pictures.  When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.
> 
> -  Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to.
> 
> - Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya.
> 
> - Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates.  This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it.  I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like.
> 
> -  Catchy Title
> 
> - Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates.
> 
> - Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature
> 
> -  Post on other people's TRs.  Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports.  One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's.  So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc.  So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??
> 
> There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different.  It is what it is.  I think families need to do what they need to do.
> 
> But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips.  Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.
> 
> Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us.  Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.    And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way.
> 
> Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here.  It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.



Very well said Maroo!  Thanks for taking the time to write all of that and for all you do!!!


----------



## twinmum

balloondoggle said:


> Thanks for the tips on accessibility.  That's the sort of info I've had trouble nailing down in any coherent form.  I can't believe the number of books available out there, yet none seem to have the sort of info I want.
> 
> Hello!  First, I should apologize because I haven't had a chance to check your first posts to learn more about your daughter's situation.  Still, I thought this might help.  When we were planning our son's Wish Trip (Nov 2008) I was also concerned about which rides might be too much, etc, although Mark does sit quite well - but even my husband admitted to being freaked out on Space Mountain because he could barely reach for ward and hold Mark's shoulders "just in case."  I didn't attempt it when I took the boys back to WDW on my own this February.
> 
> Have you seen this site: http://allears.net/tp/gal_ride.htm  ?  There are lots of pictures of the seats and restraints.
> 
> Also, this thead on the DIS : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=595713, courtesy of Sue has an incredible amount of information.
> 
> But you're right...all this just helps you plan and there is no substitute for being there, seeing the ride and possibly trying it yourself.
> 
> Happy planning!
> Alison


----------



## Mom2mitokids

yinyanggirls said:


> Hi Kris! I'm sorry I haven't been to your PTR yet. I've been trying to get some momentum back on my TR from April. I promise to heed over to yours next!
> 
> The best way to get people to read yours is to leave comments on others pages. That seems to be where I got many of my readers. It's fun because you get to know their stories as they get to know you too. Welcome!



I do post on everyones PTR and Tr reports. That's the fun part of it. You get a lot of ideas.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

casper_jj11 said:


> We're trying the Rainforest Cafe for the first time this year. I've heard its great. We're going it at lunchtime to give us a mid day break. We've eaten at Tusker House. Its really good and the charactesr are there in their safari gear.
> 
> As for Epcot, there are many places there that we like. The kids really enjoy Coral Reef because of the aquarium. We like the food in LeCellier, the atmosphere in Biergarten and although its not a favourite of lots of people, the kids love eating at San Angel Inn because of the pyramid. You could also check out the menus to see where he'd like the food best. They're all online here http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningmain.cfm
> 
> When you make your reservations, make sure to add the birthday celebration to it. The restaurants often do special things for birthdays. You can also order a cake to be delivered to your table (book in advance for custom design or at the podium for non customed) Also, when you get to the park, go to guest services and get a birthday button (you can actually do this well before your day there if you want to speed things up a bit that day). He may get a bit of pixie dust with that button.
> 
> We're celebrating DS7's bday while there (and mine too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kris. My PTR hasn't been very busy lately either. I think its a summer thing. I have to say that for me, I've been so bogged down with planning myself that although I read new posts on those I'm subscribed to, I haven't posted on any. I'm going to keep up more once we get back.



I bet you are all getting so excited. Can't wait to hear all about your trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Leaving on Tuesday for Michigan (home state) to visit friends and family.  Lots of fun activities planned.  Can't believe that by the time we get back, it will almost be time for school to start (Aug 23rd) then the countdown will be on till the trip.  My mom is going to help me with the t-shirts while I am there.  I will try and post a picture of them when I get back.  I say "try" becuase for some reason I always have a problem with posting pictures.
> 
> I wanted to post a picture of the trip countdown calender the kids made, but it does not seem to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Do you have a photobucket account? That's how I post pictures. 
  My kids go back to school on the 9th. I'm so not ready for them to go back. Have fun in Michigan. Can't wait to see the t shirt pics.


----------



## jen-y

I did some research on the Universal website.  I am surprised that the hours are only 9am-6pm on the days we will be there.  That seems like an early closing time/short day to me, but I think they have a Halloween thing afterwards that is like MNSSHP (which is probably why they close early). Also, I could not find any listing for parades or fireworks or specific places to find characters.

I am going to have to lurk on the Universal forum.


PS.  I have photobucket, and I copied and pasted the URL, but it still did not pull the picture over????


PSS.  My ptr following is 4 pages.  But I think part of the problem is that I may not be doing it right,  that is posting right and also I have a hard time getting pictures on there, so I have not added much that is new.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Popularity on the DIS -  I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.
> 
> I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting.
> 
> By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own.  It was fun to write.
> 
> Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):
> 
> - Lots of pictures.  When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.
> 
> -  Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to.
> 
> - Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya.
> 
> - Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates.  This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it.  I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like.
> 
> -  Catchy Title
> 
> - Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates.
> 
> - Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature
> 
> -  Post on other people's TRs.  Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports.  One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's.  So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc.  So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??
> 
> There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different.  It is what it is.  I think families need to do what they need to do.
> 
> But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips.  Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.
> 
> Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us.  Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.    And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way.
> 
> Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here.  It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.



Thank you Mary for writing all that out. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong. I love meeting new people. especially families that are also dealing with medical conditions. All my friends don't really know what's it like taking care of a child with a medical condition on a daily bases. I will be one that will be here after the trip hoping that I can help others.


----------



## balloondoggle

twinmum said:


> Have you seen this site: http://allears.net/tp/gal_ride.htm  ?  There are lots of pictures of the seats and restraints.
> 
> Also, this thead on the DIS : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=595713, courtesy of Sue has an incredible amount of information.
> 
> But you're right...all this just helps you plan and there is no substitute for being there, seeing the ride and possibly trying it yourself.
> 
> Happy planning!
> Alison



The allears link is EXACTLY what I need - thank you!!  Lots of good stuff in that thread, also. 

I just knew someone would have that stuff easily at hand (or just have more time to search than I did!)


----------



## jen-y

OK - I posted some new pics on my PTR.  The countdown calendar, Nicky in his new bathingsuit get up, and the T-shirt design.
I'm on a roll today

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37612168&posted=1#post37612168


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> I did some research on the Universal website.  I am surprised that the hours are only 9am-6pm on the days we will be there.  That seems like an early closing time/short day to me, but I think they have a Halloween thing afterwards that is like MNSSHP (which is probably why they close early). Also, I could not find any listing for parades or fireworks or specific places to find characters.
> 
> I am going to have to lurk on the Universal forum.
> 
> 
> PS.  I have photobucket, and I copied and pasted the URL, but it still did not pull the picture over????
> 
> 
> PSS.  My ptr following is 4 pages.  But I think part of the problem is that I may not be doing it right,  that is posting right and also I have a hard time getting pictures on there, so I have not added much that is new.


When we were there...The Simpsons were by there ride. We meet Barney at his concert. Woody was by his roller coaster. Curious George was outside before going in. We missed Sponge Bob. No clue where he is. Shek, fiona, And Donkey was by the theater of Shek 4D. 

on photo bucket you need to copy the IMG tag than paste it on here.


----------



## xanphylus

maroo said:


> Popularity on the DIS -  I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...
> 
> Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here.  It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.



Great response Maroo! Another thing- I think lots of people read the trop reports, but don't tell you that they are. I know on my TR, I saw lots of views, but rarely anyone writing back. Lots of people are just lurkers, but if you pull them out of hiding- they can be very nice and even helpful! (I know- I used to lurk lots and still do, but now I post more often.... this wish thread is just addicting!!! )

Another thing I just thought of- I bet some people don't know what to say. They don't feel like they can say anything since they don't have a wish kid and don't really understand what it entails and really don't want to say the wrong things. I don't have a wish kid- but I have a sister-in-law who is a wish kid, so that makes it easier to connect. I think some people just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by saying the wrong thing or asking a question they might feel is stupid or maybe they just don't know how to respond to some of these highly inspirational and moving stories of real kids and their real problems.  

Ok..... I'm done!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> Popularity on the DIS -  I think I should address this, because I have had a few PM's asking this and I think we could have a discussion about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to figure out for a while now why one pre-trip report seems to take off and have lots of posts and others are slower with fewer posts.
> 
> I know our pre-trip report was only a few pages long for a while, but then some people "saw" it and recommended it to other DISers and then people started posting.
> 
> By the time we did the TR, I had a lot of great pictures and funny stories and crazy stories to tell, that it sort of took off on its own.  It was fun to write.
> 
> Here are my random observations on what seems to me to draw people to post (in no particular order):
> 
> - Lots of pictures.  When they see pictures of your family, it draws them in.
> 
> -  Regular updates - the more updates you post over time, the more people have to talk about and respond to.
> 
> - Encourage "banter" - ask for people's opinions and just live your life on the pre-trip report - and some will come join ya.


Banter? BANTER? I have no idea what that could be.... (j/k)

I totally agree with all of the above. 



> - Links to posts - You can put this on the first post of your pre-trip report and give them "links" to updates.  This is not really hard to do, but takes a little practice and is frankly hard to maintain - I can help you if you really want to do it.  I did it for Lauren's TR, if you want to see what it looks like.


I can help with this too Maroo... if anyone needs help doing this let me know.



> -  Catchy Title


LOL the hardest part of the whole report- IMO! LOL



> - Give "updates" in the title. Most veteran trip report writers put "Updated 7/30" or "7/30 post #200" or something so that people can easily know when it updates.


Doing this also helps stick out in the user CP (control panel- top left of the screen. This is where you can find your subscribed threads).  When I see a TR that I'm following is updated, I try to get there ASAP to read the new update.


> - Make sure a link to your pre-trip report is in your signature


I can help with that too.



> -  Post on other people's TRs.  Including "regular" trip reports - especially regular TR's.


This is the biggest draw to get people to your report... and is the best part of the DIS. Learning about other people from all over the world. With Wish reports, I feel people (and myself included) get more emotionally attached to the reports. I guess you covered this below.




> Generally speaking the more someone is involved on the DIS in general, the more people tend to find and post to their reports.  One of the "issues" - I think - with wish trips is that most of the wish trippers come and go fairly quickly and some past families have never started or some never finished their TR's.  So long time DISers have gotten sort of "burned" - I guess - on past trips where they have gotten all emotionally involved in a family or trip and then once their big trip is over, they sort of fall away and leave us really wanting to know what happened on the trip, or if their children are ok, etc.  So I think this sort of keeps some long time DISers from getting "involved" and posting on wish trip reports - if this makes any sense??


I agree that there aren't too many regular DISers that follow the Wish thread. It takes time to get to 'know' someone, and it is hard with the Wish Trip thread because the turnover is quite high. I agree that following any (P)TR, not only Wish reports, when someone leaves kinda makes you feel abandoned (for lack of a better term) in a way. Then the readers are left wondering what happened.



> There are some REALLY good reasons that wish families do this - and I am not AT ALL saying anything bad about any wish family that comes and goes like this *REALLY* - I want that to be really clear - because I get it - it is really hard to write a trip report after you have come back because the responsibilities of taking care of your children come first and are often very time consuming and for some the trip was not what they expected or maybe it was so wonderful and now it is over that they just can't bear to write about it - so I am really, really not saying at all that this should be any different.  It is what it is.  I think families need to do what they need to do.


I agree 100% with this.. your family and kids come first. Writing a TR can turn into a full time job. I have read many reports and honestly not only are the kids amazing, but the parents are too. Our first responsibility is to our kids. If they need help, forget what some people might think on a Disney forum.



> But I think that is why there are not more people posting on wish trips that are not at all involved in wish trips.  Some of the "regular" posters on the DIS have also gotten very involved and fell in love with children that have passed away, and it is hard to jump in again.


Unfortunately this is sad but true.



> Many of us, though, stay around and post - and the more people that do stay, the better it is for all of us and all of those that come after us.  Many families have posted pre-trip reports and trip reports and have finished them and left us all feeling so fulfilled!  It is so awesome to plan with a family and then "live" the TR with them and then watch it unfold in all of it's glory (or not!) - good or bad - we love it.    And I hope that everyone that joins us over here will join in with both feet and get involved on the DIS and with each other - and we can support each other and help each other along the way.


Couldn't of said it better. 



> Some of my closest friends are on the DIS and I hope that everyone finds that here.  It takes a lot of work to maintain friendships in cyberspace - but it is so worth it, in my opinion.


Mary, thanks for this great write up.


----------



## that's nice

xanphylus said:


> Another thing I just thought of- I bet some people don't know what to say. They don't feel like they can say anything since they don't have a wish kid and don't really understand what it entails and really don't want to say the wrong things. I don't have a wish kid- but I have a sister-in-law who is a wish kid, so that makes it easier to connect. I think some people just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by saying the wrong thing or asking a question they might feel is stupid or maybe they just don't know how to respond to some of these highly inspirational and moving stories of real kids and their real problems.  ]



Great points!!!! I'm sure this happens quite often.


----------



## twinmum

balloondoggle said:


> The allears link is EXACTLY what I need - thank you!!  Lots of good stuff in that thread, also.
> 
> I just knew someone would have that stuff easily at hand (or just have more time to search than I did!)



You're very welcome!  I remembered finding a link to those pictures on the DIS and where else but the wonderful "Disabilities" thread - Sue and the gang to a tremendous job.  Our son can transfer easily (either he can walk holding our hand(s), or we can lift him, he's still quite small.  On the rides, his head,neck and trink control is pretty good, but not great when it's jerky.  

Happy research!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted some pictures of Kylee MAW trip if anyone is interested. Sorry they are not in order.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

xanphylus said:


> Great response Maroo! Another thing- I think lots of people read the trop reports, but don't tell you that they are. I know on my TR, I saw lots of views, but rarely anyone writing back. Lots of people are just lurkers, but if you pull them out of hiding- they can be very nice and even helpful! (I know- I used to lurk lots and still do, but now I post more often.... this wish thread is just addicting!!! )
> 
> Another thing I just thought of- I bet some people don't know what to say. They don't feel like they can say anything since they don't have a wish kid and don't really understand what it entails and really don't want to say the wrong things. I don't have a wish kid- but I have a sister-in-law who is a wish kid, so that makes it easier to connect. I think some people just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by saying the wrong thing or asking a question they might feel is stupid or maybe they just don't know how to respond to some of these highly inspirational and moving stories of real kids and their real problems.
> 
> Ok..... I'm done!



That is so true..I know it's hard for family and close friends, so I can imagine it is with a stranger.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

xanphylus said:


> Great response Maroo! Another thing- I think lots of people read the trop reports, but don't tell you that they are. I know on my TR, I saw lots of views, but rarely anyone writing back. Lots of people are just lurkers, but if you pull them out of hiding- they can be very nice and even helpful! (I know- I used to lurk lots and still do, but now I post more often.... this wish thread is just addicting!!! )
> 
> Another thing I just thought of- I bet some people don't know what to say. They don't feel like they can say anything since they don't have a wish kid and don't really understand what it entails and really don't want to say the wrong things. I don't have a wish kid- but I have a sister-in-law who is a wish kid, so that makes it easier to connect. I think some people just don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by saying the wrong thing or asking a question they might feel is stupid or maybe they just don't know how to respond to some of these highly inspirational and moving stories of real kids and their real problems.
> 
> Ok..... I'm done!



Good point. I know its hard for family and friends to understand, so I can just imagine what it's like with strangers.


----------



## livndisney

To follow up with what Maroo said,

I have been blessed to meet several families from this board, I have also been blessed to help create some magic for them. But when it comes to trip reports, I read a bit and make sure everyone is having a good time, but rarely post. I do usually read the pre trip reports


----------



## Mom2mitokids

livndisney said:


> To follow up with what Maroo said,
> 
> I have been blessed to meet several families from this board, I have also been blessed to help create some magic for them. But when it comes to trip reports, I read a bit and make sure everyone is having a good time, but rarely post. I do usually read the pre trip reports



..cool you got to meet several families.


----------



## The Lurker

The hours all the parks are open vary according to the time of the year.  More visitors, more hours. They stay open later during the summer and over Christmas, perhaps during spring break, but I am not sure.  The time of the fireworks also varies as it depends on when it gets dark.  Park hours are posted on their website.


----------



## The Lurker

Getting on and off the rides with someone who is handicap can vary according to the cast member you happen to have to work with.  We just went to Disney with my adult daughter who became ill 2 years ago and starting using a wheelchair on a regular basis in April.  We went to Magic in the evening primarily to see the Electric Parade and the new fireworks - both are fabulous.  However, we tried the Buzz Lightyear ride - which she has done with out much difficulty since she became ill.  This time, however, the cast member did not slow the ride or stop it.  Since Christine said she could walk to it (stagger to it is a better discription),  my husband was able to get her on it, but when it came time to get off, since they didn't slow the ride down, she had trouble, and actually fell down.  No cast member came to help, the ride kept going and as people were getting off they had to try to climb around her.  My husband went to get her scooter, which they had placed a way from the exit.  I had trouble getting to her because of the crowds - most of whom could care less.  My suggestion is for you to be very explicit in explaining your child's needs to the cast member like "she can walk some, but could you please slow down or could you stop the ride when she gets on and off."  Buzz Lightyear can be stopped and the other guests don't mind as they get higher scores.


----------



## maroo

I am so glad you guys were all cool with my take on "popularity" - I hope I didn't offend anyone that didn't post.    Or anyone, for that matter!!   

As far as the Buzz ride - I hope you told someone at the ride so that they will know.  A manager type.  Because something similar happened to us, but I thought it was isolated and we didn't say anything about it - I hate to get someone in trouble - but that is a safety issue and they need to make sure that people are taken care of, ya know.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Is there a page where list restaurants links to all the parks?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2mitokids said:


> Is there a page where list restaurants links to all the parks?



Never mind...I think I found it.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Is there a page where list restaurants links to all the parks?



I see you found this...

But for future reference - I use the Allears.net list - it is the best, in my opinion...

It is http://allears.net/din/dining.htm!

Great list of restaurants and menus!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I see you found this...
> 
> But for future reference - I use the Allears.net list - it is the best, in my opinion...
> 
> It is http://allears.net/din/dining.htm!
> 
> Great list of restaurants and menus!



Thank you Mary...That one seems better. Just booked marked it.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Great tips on how to get more readers/exposure Maroo! I think one of the biggest factors is......TIME! I joined the DIS about 10-11 months ago, and only returned from our trip 3 months ago. That means that from the time we knew her wish was approved to the time that we left for the trip was 7 months! I didn't even start the PTR until we had dates because I knew it was going to be dragged out for so long! It gave me lots of time to read previous wish TRs and current TRs from "regular" DISers. I read tons because I had only been to Epcot once 20 years ago. I had TONS of questions! The more I posted on others' reports the more people saw my name, my signature/PTR link, and sure enough after a few months I had lots of fun new friends helping me plan. If you come here today and leave in a month or two or even three, please don't be offended if you only have a few pages of PTR. It just takes time for people to find you. 

Also, I think summer is busy for everyone and they are quieter right now. Last week I posted an update and I seriously heard crickets chirping! But thankfully when I posted my concern that maybe people had stopped reading, several wrote a quick note to let me know they were still reading, just no time to post. So in a week, or two, or four, things will probably pick up around here. 

Lastly, someone mentioned making it a point to read PTRs. I am sometimes the opposite. I feel like after (almost) a year, the same questions over and over get old. I WAS THERE TOO, asking the same old questions, so of course I don't have a problem with people asking, I just feel like if I only have a few minutes to spend on the computer, I'd rather see someones pics from their trip than read the questions, again. Eventually I do check back in on the PTRs and here, but I am slower about it. Sorry!

I lied. I have ONE MORE thought.  There are MANY families who join the DIS to get info and then after the trip they just don't have the time and energy to report back. Totally understandable. I love how Ann (WeeAnnie) visited this thread and some PTRs but just did not want to start a PTR or TR herself because she knew it was going to be an investment of time. If you do a PTR and want lots of people to follow you, do us a favor and give us just a little something when you return. Who said a TR has to detail your every waking moment? Why not just post some favorite pics and a few of your best (and worst?) moments of the trip? That way everyone who got excited for you gets to feel like they know how the story "ended" and you don't have to keep investing the time for months afterward. Just a thought...


----------



## rcq925

Well said Melissa!  I know I have read several PTR and then nothing from the poster when they get back!  It is very disappointing!  I know that not everyone has time to do a detailed TR (yours is wonderful  and I have nejoyed every minute spent reading it!)

But like you said, please just give us a little bit about your overall trip and some pics of the kids we have grown to love


----------



## ndloewen

Hi all and a huge welcome to so many newbies,

I just wanted to say thank you all for your beautiful comments. Maroo, thank you for remembering Noah  and taking the time to post the pictures here. I am SO thankful that you had a chance to meet him. It has been a really, really tough week.  My heart is so very broken. But it brings me comfort to read about the lives he has touched here on the boards.

I still lurk here often, but I rarely post these days. Planning our wish trip was such a joyous time, so I do find myself drawn back to the boards regularly. I would still love to finish my trip report, but every time I sit down to tackle it, I am too overwhelmed with memories to do it. Perhaps someday...

We do have a trip back to Disney planned for late August. Looking forward to going back to our happy place and visiting GKTW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

yinyanggirls said:


> Great tips on how to get more readers/exposure Maroo! I think one of the biggest factors is......TIME! I joined the DIS about 10-11 months ago, and only returned from our trip 3 months ago. That means that from the time we knew her wish was approved to the time that we left for the trip was 7 months! I didn't even start the PTR until we had dates because I knew it was going to be dragged out for so long! It gave me lots of time to read previous wish TRs and current TRs from "regular" DISers. I read tons because I had only been to Epcot once 20 years ago. I had TONS of questions! The more I posted on others' reports the more people saw my name, my signature/PTR link, and sure enough after a few months I had lots of fun new friends helping me plan. If you come here today and leave in a month or two or even three, please don't be offended if you only have a few pages of PTR. It just takes time for people to find you.
> 
> Also, I think summer is busy for everyone and they are quieter right now. Last week I posted an update and I seriously heard crickets chirping! But thankfully when I posted my concern that maybe people had stopped reading, several wrote a quick note to let me know they were still reading, just no time to post. So in a week, or two, or four, things will probably pick up around here.
> 
> Lastly, someone mentioned making it a point to read PTRs. I am sometimes the opposite. I feel like after (almost) a year, the same questions over and over get old. I WAS THERE TOO, asking the same old questions, so of course I don't have a problem with people asking, I just feel like if I only have a few minutes to spend on the computer, I'd rather see someones pics from their trip than read the questions, again. Eventually I do check back in on the PTRs and here, but I am slower about it. Sorry!
> 
> I lied. I have ONE MORE thought.  There are MANY families who join the DIS to get info and then after the trip they just don't have the time and energy to report back. Totally understandable. I love how Ann (WeeAnnie) visited this thread and some PTRs but just did not want to start a PTR or TR herself because she knew it was going to be an investment of time. If you do a PTR and want lots of people to follow you, do us a favor and give us just a little something when you return. Who said a TR has to detail your every waking moment? Why not just post some favorite pics and a few of your best (and worst?) moments of the trip? That way everyone who got excited for you gets to feel like they know how the story "ended" and you don't have to keep investing the time for months afterward. Just a thought...



I 100% agree with you Melissa. I'm actually looking forward to doing my TR. I can't wait to tell everyone about our trip and how everyone help made our trip even that more special. I hope that made since. Even though I wasn't here for Kylee's MAW trip..I did post pictures, because I know I love looking at everyones pictures...before and after.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ndloewen said:


> Hi all and a huge welcome to so many newbies,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you all for your beautiful comments. Maroo, thank you for remembering Noah  and taking the time to post the pictures here. I am SO thankful that you had a chance to meet him. It has been a really, really tough week.  My heart is so very broken. But it brings me comfort to read about the lives he has touched here on the boards.
> 
> I still lurk here often, but I rarely post these days. Planning our wish trip was such a joyous time, so I do find myself drawn back to the boards regularly. I would still love to finish my trip report, but every time I sit down to tackle it, I am too overwhelmed with memories to do it. Perhaps someday...
> 
> We do have a trip back to Disney planned for late August. Looking forward to going back to our happy place and visiting GKTW.



Nichole...thank you for coming by. I wasn't around when you were, but I did read through Noah's PTR. I also just read his blog and looked at all the pictures from your trip. Noah is one special . You are your family are in my daily thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maroo

ndloewen said:


> Hi all and a huge welcome to so many newbies,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you all for your beautiful comments. Maroo, thank you for remembering Noah  and taking the time to post the pictures here. I am SO thankful that you had a chance to meet him. It has been a really, really tough week.  My heart is so very broken. But it brings me comfort to read about the lives he has touched here on the boards.
> 
> I still lurk here often, but I rarely post these days. Planning our wish trip was such a joyous time, so I do find myself drawn back to the boards regularly. I would still love to finish my trip report, but every time I sit down to tackle it, I am too overwhelmed with memories to do it. Perhaps someday...
> 
> We do have a trip back to Disney planned for late August. Looking forward to going back to our happy place and visiting GKTW.




Oh, Nichole - You are so sweet to come over here and post. 

My heart aches for you - and I have no idea how hard it all is.  

I do remember Noah - not only on Thursday, but throughout the year - on holidays and just driving in my car.  Lauren, just the other day, said she was playing "Noah's Song" (Little is Much) - so he is remembered - even a whole country away - and one day we will see him again.  

And there is no way any of us would ever second guess you not completing your TR -     One day, hopefully, you will feel the urge to come write some more, and I, for one, will be here when you do!  But take your time - absolutely no rush.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted this on Korissa's PTR, but reposting it here...

Kylee is basically 100% tube feed. She only eats a few bites of foods. Do you still have to buy a meal for a child that doesn't eat? I'm looking at doing an ADR, but hate to spend $30 when I know she will only eat 2 bites of something.


----------



## livndisney

yinyanggirls said:


> Great tips on how to get more readers/exposure Maroo! I think one of the biggest factors is......TIME! I joined the DIS about 10-11 months ago, and only returned from our trip 3 months ago. That means that from the time we knew her wish was approved to the time that we left for the trip was 7 months! I didn't even start the PTR until we had dates because I knew it was going to be dragged out for so long! It gave me lots of time to read previous wish TRs and current TRs from "regular" DISers. I read tons because I had only been to Epcot once 20 years ago. I had TONS of questions! The more I posted on others' reports the more people saw my name, my signature/PTR link, and sure enough after a few months I had lots of fun new friends helping me plan. If you come here today and leave in a month or two or even three, please don't be offended if you only have a few pages of PTR. It just takes time for people to find you.
> 
> Also, I think summer is busy for everyone and they are quieter right now. Last week I posted an update and I seriously heard crickets chirping! But thankfully when I posted my concern that maybe people had stopped reading, several wrote a quick note to let me know they were still reading, just no time to post. So in a week, or two, or four, things will probably pick up around here.
> 
> Lastly, someone mentioned making it a point to read PTRs. I am sometimes the opposite. I feel like after (almost) a year, the same questions over and over get old. I WAS THERE TOO, asking the same old questions, so of course I don't have a problem with people asking, I just feel like if I only have a few minutes to spend on the computer, I'd rather see someones pics from their trip than read the questions, again. Eventually I do check back in on the PTRs and here, but I am slower about it. Sorry!
> 
> I lied. I have ONE MORE thought.  There are MANY families who join the DIS to get info and then after the trip they just don't have the time and energy to report back. Totally understandable. I love how Ann (WeeAnnie) visited this thread and some PTRs but just did not want to start a PTR or TR herself because she knew it was going to be an investment of time. If you do a PTR and want lots of people to follow you, do us a favor and give us just a little something when you return. Who said a TR has to detail your every waking moment? Why not just post some favorite pics and a few of your best (and worst?) moments of the trip? That way everyone who got excited for you gets to feel like they know how the story "ended" and you don't have to keep investing the time for months afterward. Just a thought...



I was the one who posted about reading the PTR. As a member of the Big Give and as someone who helps create magic I try to read as many of the PTR as I can .


----------



## kellyw8863

I'm not around much since Ali's MAW trip, and I know I have a TR sitting there unfinished, but I wanted to throw something else out there in regards to disappearing post trip.

For me, visiting here post-trip became very difficult (and it still is).  This is going to sound so petty, but it was hard for me to read the other TR and experiences of those who returned around the same time that I did and see how their kids were able to enjoy so much more than Ali was.  Don't get me wrong - we literally had the time of our lives - but we couldn't even do a fraction of what we had planned and what many others here were able to accomplish because of Ali's illness and being here in many ways became a reminder of everything that we have lost.  I don't want this to sound like a "whose pain is worse" argument because that is so not where I am going with this.  Ali just couldn't do it and has experienced even more physical regressions/complications since we have returned.  It wasn't supposed to be like that.  It was supposed to be this amazing trip (it was) where we got to do all these things (we couldn't) and we would return home rejuvenated and ready to tackle all that life had to throw at us (we didn't).  

So please, don't think for one minute that just because someone who "took" what the DIS has to give (and it was oh so much for which I will be forever thankful) doesn't complete a TR that he or she is ungrateful/selfish/what have you.  I'm not saying that's what's being said here, but I don't think anyone can anticipate the deluge of emotions that come with returning from a Wish Trip and you might not process it exactly as you think you will.  

I hope that I am making sense, and I hope that I have not offended anyone.  I just can't be here right now, and it has nothing to do with not wanting to give back, or not appreciating what was done for us, or etc.  It's just...hard to be here.  I don't know how else to explain it.

Kelly


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> I posted this on Korissa's PTR, but reposting it here...
> 
> Kylee is basically 100% tube feed. She only eats a few bites of foods. Do you still have to buy a meal for a child that doesn't eat? I'm looking at doing an ADR, but hate to spend $30 when I know she will only eat 2 bites of something.



Various people have reported different things on the DIS - some have said that they don't usually have to pay for the person not eating - but sometimes they do charge an "entertainment" type fee - if it is a character meal or something similar?



kellyw8863 said:


> I'm not around much since Ali's MAW trip, and I know I have a TR sitting there unfinished, but I wanted to throw something else out there in regards to disappearing post trip.
> 
> For me, visiting here post-trip became very difficult (and it still is).  This is going to sound so petty, but it was hard for me to read the other TR and experiences of those who returned around the same time that I did and see how their kids were able to enjoy so much more than Ali was.  Don't get me wrong - we literally had the time of our lives - but we couldn't even do a fraction of what we had planned and what many others here were able to accomplish because of Ali's illness and being here in many ways became a reminder of everything that we have lost.  I don't want this to sound like a "whose pain is worse" argument because that is so not where I am going with this.  Ali just couldn't do it and has experienced even more physical regressions/complications since we have returned.  It wasn't supposed to be like that.  It was supposed to be this amazing trip (it was) where we got to do all these things (we couldn't) and we would return home rejuvenated and ready to tackle all that life had to throw at us (we didn't).
> 
> So please, don't think for one minute that just because someone who "took" what the DIS has to give (and it was oh so much for which I will be forever thankful) doesn't complete a TR that he or she is ungrateful/selfish/what have you.  I'm not saying that's what's being said here, but I don't think anyone can anticipate the deluge of emotions that come with returning from a Wish Trip and you might not process it exactly as you think you will.
> 
> I hope that I am making sense, and I hope that I have not offended anyone.  I just can't be here right now, and it has nothing to do with not wanting to give back, or not appreciating what was done for us, or etc.  It's just...hard to be here.  I don't know how else to explain it.
> 
> Kelly



That doesn't sound petty at all.  

And puts into words much better than I could have said it!  This is exactly what I mean when I say it has to be this way - it is what it is.  Because you have to take care of your family and yourself, in this case.  


Please don't worry about it at all and don't think about it, even for a second!  We get it, really, we do.  Especially those of us on the back end of the trip. 

I do think it is harder for typical families to "get it" - because they have never planned a wish trip and "wished" so hard for things to go a certain way.  It is easy to see the trip in my head and for everything to go perfect - to be normal for a time - and you are, sorta.  But not really - the illness doesn't disappear for a week.

As a "not the Momma" - it is equally impossible for me to "get it," really - but I see what you are saying.  

You are welcome here anytime!  And I was so excited to see you had posted!!


----------



## J'sMum

ndloewen said:


> Hi all and a huge welcome to so many newbies,



I just wanted to say that even though we did not meet you , we have thought of you (myself and my kiddos) It was your PTR and info on noah that drew us here. When I searched for information on gktw and disney i had absolutly no idea this board existed, it was Noah's story that come up. So, through you and your story it led us here and i wanted to thank you and your family for takingh the time to share so much about someone so special that he even touches the lives of those who never had the chance to meet him


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> I just wanted to say that even though we did not meet you , we have thought of you (myself and my kiddos) It was your PTR and info on noah that drew us here. When I searched for information on gktw and disney i had absolutly no idea this board existed, it was Noah's story that come up. So, through you and your story it led us here and i wanted to thank you and your family for takingh the time to share so much about someone so special that he even touches the lives of those who never had the chance to meet him



Oh...wow!


----------



## J'sMum

I just wanted to post something reguarding the idea of people wanting post from a "newbie" point of view. I do not mind if no one posts, or if many post. I have noticed that if i do indeed have a question and while it is by now a question that has been asked by many before me, they have always been answered. For that I want to thank everyone who has taken the time to post and I want to wave hello to those who just taken a peak.(as soon as i have a camera i will have more pics ! and that will be before the trip) However for the main forum that we all tend to pop into I have noticed the mood go from exciting with all the planning and trips that have been (PTR / TR) to almost like many feel accused? or ignored or whatever it is that anyone could be feeling at any moment I am hoping and praying that the mood of this place can pick back up to one that I met a couple months ago where the excitement was amazing. 

Having said that my DS DD DH and I are getting sooooo excited cause we hit the 2 month mark still spinning on what we will be doing or what we will be expecting but the excitement of the trip to come is sooo awesome because the trip to come has replaced the impending blah of every 6 week hospital stay. For now, GKTW/Disney takes up more of our minds then the blah, which is what it's suppose to do  and with the help of this forum the ptr's the tr's and just the random help we get from everyone it puts a bit of that "pixie dust" that we all need in our lives  to everyone


----------



## yinyanggirls

kellyw8863 said:


> I hope that I am making sense, and I hope that I have not offended anyone.  I just can't be here right now, and it has nothing to do with not wanting to give back, or not appreciating what was done for us, or etc.  It's just...hard to be here.  I don't know how else to explain it.
> 
> Kelly



Hi Kelly! I love your honesty because it helps all of us prepare ourselves for the less than dreamlike trip or post trip experience that we are likely to have. I'm so sorry to hear that Ali is having an even harder time. Phoebe is still Phoebe, but we had all those tests after we came back, and I remember sitting there thinking, Yep, this is why she "earned" her trip, and will continue to earn it year after year of tests and questions and unkowns! We've been waiting years to find out which chromosome disorder she has, and out of the blue we find brain damage. I was really kind of numb at first. Didn't know what to think. But I enjoy coming here and sharing what is going on with our lives because everyone here basically "gets it". Even if the diagnosis or prognosis is different, they understand how test results can be both good and bad, enlightening and confusing at the same time. Wow, I'm rambling. I just wanted to say hi and let you know that I think about you guys often and check in on your FB posts. 

I hope you didn't feel like I was criticizing those who don't finish their TRs. I just wanted to warn those who haven't gone yet what a time commitment (and emotional as you point out) it really is. So don't everyone think that you have to do one, but it is definitely nice to hear at least a quick summary when you return. Good luck to those of us who are still plugging along!


----------



## yinyanggirls

I am looking on the DIS for info on DisneyLAND and CA Adventure. Since many of you know my family here, I thought I'd go ahead and ask those who have been to both. If you could only do one, which would it be?

My DH and I grew up in OC, CA and have been to DL thousands of times. (okay, maybe hundreds, but we've got it memorized). The kids have been once, and then MK of course, which is very similar. Do we stick with DL, knowing the kids will like it, or try CA ADV? We have GAD/GAD vouchers and since we are doing so many other amusement parks on the same trip I was thinking we will be too tired to upgrade to parkhoppers or three day passes or anything like that. 

Also, restaurants? We just might be there on Phoebe's bday and the only "special" place I know about is Blue Bayou (that looks out over the PoTC). It might be too fancy for our kids though. Any thoughts?


----------



## cajunfan

As a poster that does not have a Wish kid and has never been on a Wish trip, I thought I would give you all my perspective.   I love reading the pre trip reports and try to help answer any questions that I can. I LOVE reading the the post trip reports and especially seeing the pictures. But, I know that is for purely selfish reasons! I love seeing my favorite place on Earth from other people's perspective. It gives me my Disney FIX!

Also, for all of you that don't get back here on the boards after your trip, just know that I personally just care about how the kiddos are doing. For example, I have been wondering about Miss Ali...although I did just read her caring bridge site. I truly care how everyone is doing, and when someone goes AWOL, I just worry about them.  So hopefully folks will just pop in every now and then and let us know how everyone is doing even if you can't hang around!

J'sMum...keep in mind, that sometimes the boards are just slow and then sometimes it just takes off and you can't keep up!  I don't think it was anyone's intent to be acusatory(sp?). Keep asking away if you have questions! Someone will hopefully jump in and answer, and if they do not, ask again! 

Have a great week everyone!

Lynn


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I want to apologize for even starting this posting thing. I honestly was confused as to where to post. I thought I was doing something wrong. This board is so confusing... though now getting the hang of this. I have only been here for a week and I have meet some wonderful people. I have been reading wish story for a couple of months and loved how everyone was helping each other out with there trips. This is why I am here. To get help for our upcoming trip and be of help since we have been on a trip.

Kelly...I totally understand having a child with Mito. Kylee didn't do well on her trip. She completely shut down on eating, she was crabby and crying most of the time and didn't want to walk(which ment a hassle for her to get out of stroller to go on rides). i didn't even take a lot of pics because she was unhappy. The ones I posted are the only real good ones and I had to beg to get a smile. It took a good month for her to bounce back to her normal self(normal for her). I'm actually very nervous about her going again. She is worse off now than in 08 with her Mito. Korissa really wants to go back for her wish, and I really can't say no to her wish. The jet lag is what got her down the last time...what is it going to do with her this time. Kelly many


----------



## macntosh

cajunfan said:


> As a poster that does not have a Wish kid and has never been on a Wish trip, I thought I would give you all my perspective.   I love reading the pre trip reports and try to help answer any questions that I can. I LOVE reading the the post trip reports and especially seeing the pictures. But, I know that is for purely selfish reasons! I love seeing my favorite place on Earth from other people's perspective. It gives me my Disney FIX!
> 
> Also, for all of you that don't get back here on the boards after your trip, just know that I personally just care about how the kiddos are doing. For example, I have been wondering about Miss Ali...although I did just read her caring bridge site. I truly care how everyone is doing, and when someone goes AWOL, I just worry about them.  So hopefully folks will just pop in every now and then and let us know how everyone is doing even if you can't hang around!
> 
> J'sMum...keep in mind, that sometimes the boards are just slow and then sometimes it just takes off and you can't keep up!  I don't think it was anyone's intent to be acusatory(sp?). Keep asking away if you have questions! Someone will hopefully jump in and answer, and if they do not, ask again!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> Lynn



Well I guess I'm aloud to just pop in... Was just thinking of you guys tonight and thought I would jump back and check the boards. Life is a lot different now as we go another year without a fulfilling career, but the kids don't care.
Mya has been taking swim lessons with an adapted aquatics teacher at the Y, Aidan is learning as well and they love the teacher. Mya begins second grade soon and we have decided to schedule an ARD for her. We found out that she will need some OT as she is about three years behind on some things, we just didn't notice or didn't want to notice. Finding the money for this will not be easy, but as you all know we do what we can for these precious kids. We had another surgery for her legs a while back and I'm not sure now if or what good it did. We tried to get her SSI benefits, but it seems that our Government doesn't view her as being handicap "enough". Wish they would come and spend a day with her and see the struggles she has. A little extra money or medicaid would help with the additional therapies. Well I have vented enough, but wanted to give y'all an update.

On a side note Aidan is learning to communicate quite well with his cochlear's, but is still struggling with eating. Two different programs now and we are lucky to get a cheerio or two down him daily. He started school last spring and is loving it. He's in a class with hearing and assisted hearing alike and we are really looking forward to next year.

Hugs all and keep up the great work all.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

yinyanggirls said:


> I am looking on the DIS for info on DisneyLAND and CA Adventure. Since many of you know my family here, I thought I'd go ahead and ask those who have been to both. If you could only do one, which would it be?
> 
> My DH and I grew up in OC, CA and have been to DL thousands of times. (okay, maybe hundreds, but we've got it memorized). The kids have been once, and then MK of course, which is very similar. Do we stick with DL, knowing the kids will like it, or try CA ADV? We have GAD/GAD vouchers and since we are doing so many other amusement parks on the same trip I was thinking we will be too tired to upgrade to parkhoppers or three day passes or anything like that.
> 
> Also, restaurants? We just might be there on Phoebe's bday and the only "special" place I know about is Blue Bayou (that looks out over the PoTC). It might be too fancy for our kids though. Any thoughts?



We have only been to California Adventure twice and my kids didn't really like it as much as Disneyland. I have to say though..it been awhile since we went to CA. They have built it up. I would like to go back, but whenever I give the kids the choice..they say DL. I want to go to CA just for Toy Story Mania If you go to CA I heard that Ariel's Grotto is really good. At Disneyland we always eat at Plaza Inn. It's right on Main Street. We eat before going in park and then I bring snacks to munch on during the day and then eat dinner at the Plaza Inn. I have only been fortunate to eat at Blue Bayou once. When we were at DL in March..we went and looked at the price and decided not to eat there


----------



## dlewish

Hoping someone can give me sugguests.  We were going to try and utilize the park strollers, but we are leaning towards renting one now.  DD3 is still not potty trained so we need to carry around a diaper bag.  Therefore we need stroller storage b/c I cannot carry a diaper bag all day. (With luck she will be potty trained by Oct.  But w/ all her treatments we really haven't pushed it.  I hoping it comes easy)

The park strollers don't look to have much storage.  If we rent one our dilemma is do we rent a single or double?  I'm sure my DS6 will get tired.  I was thinking we could rent a single and then get the park stroller if/when DS needed it.  Is this practical?  We have never been to WDW and everything I read is there is a lot of walking.  Also w/ a double how hard are they to get into the monorail and boat?

Then another questions would be will MAW provide the rental?  I feel uncomfortable asking them to rent us a strolller.  Megan doesn't medically need a stroller.  The ones we have at home are an umbrella stroller w/ no storage and a heavier one that comes w/ the travel systems.

Suggestions, ideas??  Thanks.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> I want to apologize for even starting this posting thing. I honestly was confused as to where to post. I thought I was doing something wrong. This board is so confusing... though now getting the hang of this. I have only been here for a week and I have meet some wonderful people. I have been reading wish story for a couple of months and loved how everyone was helping each other out with there trips. This is why I am here. To get help for our upcoming trip and be of help since we have been on a trip.
> 
> Kelly...I totally understand having a child with Mito. Kylee didn't do well on her trip. She completely shut down on eating, she was crabby and crying most of the time and didn't want to walk(which ment a hassle for her to get out of stroller to go on rides). i didn't even take a lot of pics because she was unhappy. The ones I posted are the only real good ones and I had to beg to get a smile. It took a good month for her to bounce back to her normal self(normal for her). I'm actually very nervous about her going again. She is worse off now than in 08 with her Mito. Korissa really wants to go back for her wish, and I really can't say no to her wish. The jet lag is what got her down the last time...what is it going to do with her this time. Kelly many



Please don't apologize!!  In fact, it was not just your post that prompted me to write my thoughts on the subject - it is something that continues to come up over and over.   

We really do have "heated" discussions over here on occasion and it is all good - it goes right back to happy planning.   (And this one really was not all that heated, really.   )

But, yes, back to planning! 




macntosh said:


> Well I guess I'm aloud to just pop in... Was just thinking of you guys tonight and thought I would jump back and check the boards. Life is a lot different now as we go another year without a fulfilling career, but the kids don't care.
> Mya has been taking swim lessons with an adapted aquatics teacher at the Y, Aidan is learning as well and they love the teacher. Mya begins second grade soon and we have decided to schedule an ARD for her. We found out that she will need some OT as she is about three years behind on some things, we just didn't notice or didn't want to notice. Finding the money for this will not be easy, but as you all know we do what we can for these precious kids. We had another surgery for her legs a while back and I'm not sure now if or what good it did. We tried to get her SSI benefits, but it seems that our Government doesn't view her as being handicap "enough". Wish they would come and spend a day with her and see the struggles she has. A little extra money or medicaid would help with the additional therapies. Well I have vented enough, but wanted to give y'all an update.
> 
> On a side note Aidan is learning to communicate quite well with his cochlear's, but is still struggling with eating. Two different programs now and we are lucky to get a cheerio or two down him daily. He started school last spring and is loving it. He's in a class with hearing and assisted hearing alike and we are really looking forward to next year.
> 
> Hugs all and keep up the great work all.



Wow!  Blast from the past!!!  Thank you so much for the update!

I am so sorry to hear of the job troubles and that she did not qualify for disability - that really stinks not to have the additional help to pay for stuff.

Is the school going to provide the OT?  I only ask because Lauren's school actually does cover some for her?  

I am so glad Aidan is doing well!!  

Say hello to your family for me!


----------



## kayrason333

dlewish said:


> Hoping someone can give me sugguests.  We were going to try and utilize the park strollers, but we are leaning towards renting one now.  DD3 is still not potty trained so we need to carry around a diaper bag.  Therefore we need stroller storage b/c I cannot carry a diaper bag all day. (With luck she will be potty trained by Oct.  But w/ all her treatments we really haven't pushed it.  I hoping it comes easy)
> 
> The park strollers don't look to have much storage.  If we rent one our dilemma is do we rent a single or double?  I'm sure my DS6 will get tired.  I was thinking we could rent a single and then get the park stroller if/when DS needed it.  Is this practical?  We have never been to WDW and everything I read is there is a lot of walking.  Also w/ a double how hard are they to get into the monorail and boat?
> 
> Then another questions would be will MAW provide the rental?  I feel uncomfortable asking them to rent us a strolller.  Megan doesn't medically need a stroller.  The ones we have at home are an umbrella stroller w/ no storage and a heavier one that comes w/ the travel systems.
> 
> Suggestions, ideas??  Thanks.



Our wish granters emailed us the other day and asked if we needed a stroller rental and said they would set it up. We told them we would need a double, and they had no problem with it. It is not medically necessary for my kiddos either, but with a diaper bag and a dibetes supply bag it will certainly come in handy. 
I would just let ask them, they are there to help you and make your trip perfect. I am pretty sure they will do whatever they can to make it happen.


----------



## dlewish

kayrason333 said:


> Our wish granters emailed us the other day and asked if we needed a stroller rental and said they would set it up. We told them we would need a double, and they had no problem with it. It is not medically necessary for my kiddos either, but with a diaper bag and a dibetes supply bag it will certainly come in handy.
> I would just let ask them, they are there to help you and make your trip perfect. I am pretty sure they will do whatever they can to make it happen.



Thanks for the info.  I was going to call or email our MAW office soon w/ other questions, so I'll ask about stroller rentals.


----------



## maroo

dlewish said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was going to call or email our MAW office soon w/ other questions, so I'll ask about stroller rentals.



Hello! 

Have you already posted over here?  Did I welcome you?

If not - !!

If so...well... again!    Sorry, I am a bit punchy today - lack of sleep.


----------



## dlewish

maroo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have you already posted over here?  Did I welcome you?
> 
> If not - !!
> 
> If so...well... again!    Sorry, I am a bit punchy today - lack of sleep.



Thanks Maroo.  I'm new here.  Only posted a few times.


----------



## wishin' on a star

dlewish said:


> Hoping someone can give me sugguests.  We were going to try and utilize the park strollers, but we are leaning towards renting one now.  DD3 is still not potty trained so we need to carry around a diaper bag.  Therefore we need stroller storage b/c I cannot carry a diaper bag all day. (With luck she will be potty trained by Oct.  But w/ all her treatments we really haven't pushed it.  I hoping it comes easy)
> 
> The park strollers don't look to have much storage.  If we rent one our dilemma is do we rent a single or double?  I'm sure my DS6 will get tired.  I was thinking we could rent a single and then get the park stroller if/when DS needed it.  Is this practical?  We have never been to WDW and everything I read is there is a lot of walking.  Also w/ a double how hard are they to get into the monorail and boat?
> 
> Then another questions would be will MAW provide the rental?  I feel uncomfortable asking them to rent us a strolller.  Megan doesn't medically need a stroller.  The ones we have at home are an umbrella stroller w/ no storage and a heavier one that comes w/ the travel systems.
> 
> Suggestions, ideas??  Thanks.



Maybe a sit-n-stand stroller would work well for your family?  I'm sure it's not a bulky as some of the other doubles.  I know of a previous family that rented one on their wish trip.  She said it didn't really recline as much as they'd like for naps, but it may work well for you, giving your 6 year old a place to rest for a bit.   I can appreciate that, as even my 8 1/2 year old wanted to sit in the stroller sometimes.  We used the Disney double, and carried a backpack...although  stroller with cargo space would have been great!  DH said he felt like a pack mule carrying around the backpack all day!   I think it's a bummer that the Disney strollers don't hold more.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hey everyone. Things are crazy here. I'm so sure I'm not going to get everything done before we go. It just feels overwhelming for some reason... not like I haven't done it before but I've usually had a few days off to prepare I guess. Its a long weekend here but DH needs to work this afternoon so I'm just trying to get a few things done since with three kiddos, nothing seems to get done when I'm on my own.

Just wanted to add two cents to the stroller question. We have a baby Jogger City Series Double stroller. Its not the mini but the full size. Orlando Stroller Rental rents them out. I think they're the only ones that rent that model. Its, in a word, FANTASTIC! It was bought just for Disney after the double stroller prices at Disney increased. I actually brought DS7 (then 6) to the store to try out abunch of models. He very tall for his age and I wanted to make sure he'd be comfortable. There's no way he have been able to do the walking, its just too big a place and too much. We had him and DD in the double and I brought a single Graco for DS2 who was then much smaller. This is the first trip DS7 won't be in a stroller so we'll take the City Series for DD and DS2. As for where it goes, we don't use buses. I figure it would be  a royal pain on a bus. Its wonderful for the monorail and boats though. You don't need to collapse it, the kids can stay on board if they're tired or sleep, or just want to.


----------



## jen-y

dlewish said:


> Hoping someone can give me sugguests.  We were going to try and utilize the park strollers, but we are leaning towards renting one now.  DD3 is still not potty trained so we need to carry around a diaper bag.  Therefore we need stroller storage b/c I cannot carry a diaper bag all day. (With luck she will be potty trained by Oct.  But w/ all her treatments we really haven't pushed it.  I hoping it comes easy)
> 
> The park strollers don't look to have much storage.  If we rent one our dilemma is do we rent a single or double?  I'm sure my DS6 will get tired.  I was thinking we could rent a single and then get the park stroller if/when DS needed it.  Is this practical?  We have never been to WDW and everything I read is there is a lot of walking.  Also w/ a double how hard are they to get into the monorail and boat?
> 
> Then another questions would be will MAW provide the rental?  I feel uncomfortable asking them to rent us a strolller.  Megan doesn't medically need a stroller.  The ones we have at home are an umbrella stroller w/ no storage and a heavier one that comes w/ the travel systems.
> 
> Suggestions, ideas??  Thanks.



You may want to rent a stroller from one of those places that will deliver to the hotel.  That is what I did on my last trip there.  Those strollers have more storage space and are more comfortable for little ones. The park strollers are not cushioned.  I do believe MAW will provide the rental, but the little "disclaimer" is that all wish chapters are different, so you need to check with yours to find out.  There is a lot of walking.  You should have no problem pushing the stroller right on and right off the monorail and boat.  
I am not sure if the strollers you rent would be big enough for your 6 year old (but she probably could fit in the park stroller) The other option would be to see if you can rent one of those strollers that your 6 year old could stand on and ride.


----------



## dlewish

Thank you all for the stroller suggestions

Looking at the sit and stand I think DS6 might be too big.  From the description it says up to 40lbs per seat???

I sent an email to our MAW office to inquire about the strollers.  Depending on their response we will probably rent one with Orlando.  It looks like a double would be the way to go.

thanks again.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi Nichole.  I can't imagine how hard it is for you to finish your tr. Bless your family. I am happy to hear you are planning a trip back to Disney and to GKTW. I hope you make many new memories while thinking of the memories before. 

I have to say that I had never heard of "Little is Much" before yesterday. And today is the first time I have ever seen it mentioned on here. I heard it twice yesterday on a cd my mom was playing. What a beautiful song to have for a favorite. 





maroo said:


> Oh, Nichole - You are so sweet to come over here and post.
> 
> My heart aches for you - and I have no idea how hard it all is.
> 
> I do remember Noah - not only on Thursday, but throughout the year - on holidays and just driving in my car.  Lauren, just the other day, said she was playing "Noah's Song" (Little is Much) - so he is remembered - even a whole country away - and one day we will see him again.
> 
> And there is no way any of us would ever second guess you not completing your TR -     One day, hopefully, you will feel the urge to come write some more, and I, for one, will be here when you do!  But take your time - absolutely no rush.


----------



## wishin' on a star

I do agree that the task of doing a TR is a big one...not just the writing and downloading of pics to PB, but the emotional task of reliving such a magical week.  Being here on the DIS prior to our trip gave us such a great insider's perspective that really showed us how to make the most of a wish trip.  I know it would have been a magical vacation either way, but really...we received so much information thanks to past wish trippers and other helpful people on the DIS!  

I WILL finish my TR, as I want to thank those who helped us plan, those who made our trip more special because of the Big Give, and I want to help those who are planning trips in the future.  

That being said...*I just posted our Magic Kingdom day in my TR!*  BBB, CRT and more!!  Day 3 is now complete!


----------



## J'sMum

dlewish said:


> Thanks Maroo.  I'm new here.  Only posted a few times.



Hi !!!  welcome


----------



## maroo

wishin' on a star said:


> I do agree that the task of doing a TR is a big one...not just the writing and downloading of pics to PB, but the emotional task of reliving such a magical week.  Being here on the DIS prior to our trip gave us such a great insider's perspective that really showed us how to make the most of a wish trip.  I know it would have been a magical vacation either way, but really...we received so much information thanks to past wish trippers and other helpful people on the DIS!
> 
> I WILL finish my TR, as I want to thank those who helped us plan, those who made our trip more special because of the Big Give, and I want to help those who are planning trips in the future.
> 
> That being said...*I just posted our Magic Kingdom day in my TR!*  BBB, CRT and more!!  Day 3 is now complete!



And we appreciate it!  

I think it is also awesome to read a year later, too.  You will be glad you put in the time and effort - I promise! 

Not every family can do it, but we sure love reading those TR's!   And they are very helpful for future planners.


----------



## balloondoggle

Maroo, thanks for suggesting Passporters.  We found a copy of this year's guide at Barnes and Noble Friday evening and I love it.  It uses a clearcut "checklist" approach that appeals to the engineer in me.  It's particularly gratifying to be able to just skip over a large chunk of the planning and budgeting sections thanks to the work of MAW!  Nothing left for us to do but make memories.

I've been reading a lot about how tough it is for some folks to finish up a trip report for various reasons.  Completely understandable, as this is not the sort of thing that will make life easier, get the car washed or the kitchen cleaned up.  If finishing a trip report resulted in a mowed lawn I'd be writing fictional TRs!  If forum postings cleaned the basement, I'd be golden.

With that in mind, I plan on updating our TR on a daily basis.  I know me, I'd procrastinate it but not until tomorrow.  My blog will be updated with photos and captions pretty much in real-time and overall write-ups will be done in quieter hours after the kids are in bed and the wife is catching up with American Idol or whatever.  If I don't do it that way it'll never get done and then I'm on Nana's hit list.  And with my short term memory, I'm likel....what was I saying?  Anyway, I hope I won't leave anyone hanging.  Set a bookmark and follow along with us!

We are just 4 weeks out from departure.  We have the basic logistical details from MAW, but no specifics on anything else going on.  The kids are beside themselves and I'm wishing I had already taught our youngest to read a calendar.  She's starting kindergarten in 2 weeks, then the trip is another 2 weeks out.  She keeps asking "Is today the right Sunday for Disney?"  Even the 8yo seems to have forgotten the days of the week in his excitement.


----------



## casper_jj11

I have a question for those that have already been. How long is the orientation at GKTW? What do you do there besides get your tickets? I gave them a call today, as recommended by our wish organization, to ask about orientation. We arrive at 1pm on Saturday but we're staying offsite. We have an ADR for Chef Mickey's for 5pm. If we miss it, that's fine but I really don't want to have to go back to  GKTW at 745pm for orientation. Neither DH or I are comfortable driving on our own so that would mean dragging the kids with us when they should be in bed. The other option is 9am the next morning but we plan to be at MK for ropedrop at 9am. I just don't know what to do. I called and they really weren't helpful. They said they had no idea if there would be one mid day on Sat or not. If there was one, they had no idea of the time (either 3pm, 330pm or 345pm) I asked if they would know more on Friday and she said not really. I said we'd be coming right after the airport and asked about a private orientation (which our wish organization suggested) if we missed the mid day one or if there wasn't one . She said she had no idea if one would be available. I'm not sure how to plan? She said there were 34 families arriving on Saturday so there would likely be a mid day orientation but she didn't really know. She also said they could give us our tickets when we get there but if we missed orientation, we'd have to come back for one ... what happens at orientation that we need to stay for if we already have our tickets? I'm just so confused. I realize if you're staying at GKTW that this system works since you're there anyway but we're 20min plus away.... what can you all tell me that will stop me from panicking right now?


----------



## brookerene

Hi I can't help with you answer about what to do, except to say not to panick.  If you can't change it, go with the flow.  There are things other than park tickets that GKTW provides, such as the star,pillows, etc that they probably want to tell you about.  On the other hand, I don't understand why this close, they wouldn't have times set. Still,  I bet they will have three orientations with so many coming in.  That would make sense.  Call them the day before, and when you get to the airport if necessary....I hope your trip is awesome and even if things don't go all according to plan that you find it turns out better than you had planned.  Take care and I look forward to reading your TR!


----------



## maroo

balloondoggle said:


> Maroo, thanks for suggesting Passporters.  We found a copy of this year's guide at Barnes and Noble Friday evening and I love it.  It uses a clearcut "checklist" approach that appeals to the engineer in me.  It's particularly gratifying to be able to just skip over a large chunk of the planning and budgeting sections thanks to the work of MAW!  Nothing left for us to do but make memories.
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how tough it is for some folks to finish up a trip report for various reasons.  Completely understandable, as this is not the sort of thing that will make life easier, get the car washed or the kitchen cleaned up.  If finishing a trip report resulted in a mowed lawn I'd be writing fictional TRs!  If forum postings cleaned the basement, I'd be golden.
> 
> With that in mind, I plan on updating our TR on a daily basis.  I know me, I'd procrastinate it but not until tomorrow.  My blog will be updated with photos and captions pretty much in real-time and overall write-ups will be done in quieter hours after the kids are in bed and the wife is catching up with American Idol or whatever.  If I don't do it that way it'll never get done and then I'm on Nana's hit list.  And with my short term memory, I'm likel....what was I saying?  Anyway, I hope I won't leave anyone hanging.  Set a bookmark and follow along with us!
> 
> We are just 4 weeks out from departure.  We have the basic logistical details from MAW, but no specifics on anything else going on.  The kids are beside themselves and I'm wishing I had already taught our youngest to read a calendar.  She's starting kindergarten in 2 weeks, then the trip is another 2 weeks out.  She keeps asking "Is today the right Sunday for Disney?"  Even the 8yo seems to have forgotten the days of the week in his excitement.



I am so glad you like the Passporters!   Did you get the Open Mouse version or the "regular" version?  They are both good! 


As far as updating as you are there...
It sounds fun!  Especially fun to follow...

But...I would really encourage you to go with the expectation that you may not get to it each night.  This trip wore me out!  On my "regular" trips, I am able to find some time each night to upload pics and maybe make some notes in a Word document to use for a later TR - but the wish trip was more hectic and there was so much to do that was much more fun!  

I guess I just want to say that we really don't expect daily updates!  And so far I have not seen a family that was actually able to do regular daily updates - so, I guess all that to say - don't be hard on yourself if you can't make that happen.  



casper_jj11 said:


> I have a question for those that have already been. How long is the orientation at GKTW? What do you do there besides get your tickets? I gave them a call today, as recommended by our wish organization, to ask about orientation. We arrive at 1pm on Saturday but we're staying offsite. We have an ADR for Chef Mickey's for 5pm. If we miss it, that's fine but I really don't want to have to go back to  GKTW at 745pm for orientation. Neither DH or I are comfortable driving on our own so that would mean dragging the kids with us when they should be in bed. The other option is 9am the next morning but we plan to be at MK for ropedrop at 9am. I just don't know what to do. I called and they really weren't helpful. They said they had no idea if there would be one mid day on Sat or not. If there was one, they had no idea of the time (either 3pm, 330pm or 345pm) I asked if they would know more on Friday and she said not really. I said we'd be coming right after the airport and asked about a private orientation (which our wish organization suggested) if we missed the mid day one or if there wasn't one . She said she had no idea if one would be available. I'm not sure how to plan? She said there were 34 families arriving on Saturday so there would likely be a mid day orientation but she didn't really know. She also said they could give us our tickets when we get there but if we missed orientation, we'd have to come back for one ... what happens at orientation that we need to stay for if we already have our tickets? I'm just so confused. I realize if you're staying at GKTW that this system works since you're there anyway but we're 20min plus away.... what can you all tell me that will stop me from panicking right now?




This was the problem we ran into...Honestly, they were not very helpful with this one thing when we went on our trip.  In fact - they were unsure up to the day before when the orientations would be and I ended up driving straight through to Orlando to make it to the 9 AM orientation.  

Do you land at 1:00?  If so...you will probably make it to GKTW by 2:30?  That is my guess.  They will probably have a 3:00 ish orientation - but it will last about an hour - so you will be pushing it (especially if the orientation starts at 3:30) to make to Chef Mickey's by 5.  

Personally - we spent more time at GKTW than we planned and had a lot more fun there than we anticipated - and the kids did not want to leave until after it got dark to head to The Contemporary (where we stayed) - I remember being all stressed about this, because I wanted to GET THERE and see the room we had, etc, etc.  We did not plan to spend much time at all at GKTW and it ended up being one of our favorite afternoons.  

If I was planning it - I would try to get a 2nd Chef Mickey's ADR at a later time during the trip - I think it would ease the stress some?  Maybe?  I know they are hard to come by...PM me the info, if you want, and I will check online for ADR's...you can also check for different party sizes and add to it when you get there (I would not add many people, but if you have a party of 5 (for example) - put in 6 or 4 to see if you can get a ressie.  

GKTW is a magical place and I would hate to see you rush through it to get to a dinner that could possibly be put another time??  Or are you planning more time at GKTW later in the week?


Orientation gives you your tickets, button, GAC, stuff to make your star and lots of information (most of what you already know if you have been around here a while) - and your "Bunny Book" - which is the guide to GKTW activities.  So you will definitely want to get the info and can't go to the parks without the tickets.

I totally understand your panic - I remember that feeling well as we were planning.


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks Brook and Mary. I'm really trying not to stress about this but its not working. I agree about likely not making it to CM. I've been trying for weeks now, ever since we learned that we were booked through GKTW, to get a later CM and I'm not having any luck. I'm trying for anything from 2 to 6 people for a few nights that we're available or can switch and nothing. If we don't make it there it isn't a big deal. We've been several times and its actually not our favourite food... but I love the picture. And with the cute minnie mouse outfits that Sydney has, I'd love to have a wish trip pic from CM... but if it doesn't happen, its not the end of the world. We're nto planning on going back to GKTW later in the week (unless Sydney really wants to) but I do plan to stay most of the afternoon when we arrive. We just need to get to a grocery store before we hit the hotel to get some breakfast things. (where's the closest to GKTW? I know there's a walmart nearby ... does walmart sell beer and wine too ) I'd like for Sydney to visit the castle, do the pillow and the star. If there's time, I'd like her to have a chance to play in the playground. Our flight lands at 1pm so I'm hoping we can get to GKTW by 2:30 (you think this is accurate Mary?) and then hang out until about 5pm or so. We'll likely end up grabbing counter service at the hotel or maybe even room service if the kids are really tired. I really don't want to exhaust the kids on their first night there especially since we have to be at the airport by 6am. Ideally, I'd love to have a private orientation. We won't need to know most of the things they'll be telling us about meals etc at GKTW and we know most stuff about the park. If its an hour, that's not too bad. But if there are lots of questions, I can see that running much much longer ... does that happen?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

casper_jj11 said:


> I have a question for those that have already been. How long is the orientation at GKTW? What do you do there besides get your tickets? I gave them a call today, as recommended by our wish organization, to ask about orientation. We arrive at 1pm on Saturday but we're staying offsite. We have an ADR for Chef Mickey's for 5pm. If we miss it, that's fine but I really don't want to have to go back to  GKTW at 745pm for orientation. Neither DH or I are comfortable driving on our own so that would mean dragging the kids with us when they should be in bed. The other option is 9am the next morning but we plan to be at MK for ropedrop at 9am. I just don't know what to do. I called and they really weren't helpful. They said they had no idea if there would be one mid day on Sat or not. If there was one, they had no idea of the time (either 3pm, 330pm or 345pm) I asked if they would know more on Friday and she said not really. I said we'd be coming right after the airport and asked about a private orientation (which our wish organization suggested) if we missed the mid day one or if there wasn't one . She said she had no idea if one would be available. I'm not sure how to plan? She said there were 34 families arriving on Saturday so there would likely be a mid day orientation but she didn't really know. She also said they could give us our tickets when we get there but if we missed orientation, we'd have to come back for one ... what happens at orientation that we need to stay for if we already have our tickets? I'm just so confused. I realize if you're staying at GKTW that this system works since you're there anyway but we're 20min plus away.... what can you all tell me that will stop me from panicking right now?



I wasn't at the orientation as only 1 parent can go, but I think it was a hour long. They talked about all the goodies that happen through out the week. They explain about the magic button and the parking passes.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

dlewish said:


> Hoping someone can give me sugguests.  We were going to try and utilize the park strollers, but we are leaning towards renting one now.  DD3 is still not potty trained so we need to carry around a diaper bag.  Therefore we need stroller storage b/c I cannot carry a diaper bag all day. (With luck she will be potty trained by Oct.  But w/ all her treatments we really haven't pushed it.  I hoping it comes easy)
> 
> The park strollers don't look to have much storage.  If we rent one our dilemma is do we rent a single or double?  I'm sure my DS6 will get tired.  I was thinking we could rent a single and then get the park stroller if/when DS needed it.  Is this practical?  We have never been to WDW and everything I read is there is a lot of walking.  Also w/ a double how hard are they to get into the monorail and boat?
> 
> Then another questions would be will MAW provide the rental?  I feel uncomfortable asking them to rent us a strolller.  Megan doesn't medically need a stroller.  The ones we have at home are an umbrella stroller w/ no storage and a heavier one that comes w/ the travel systems.
> 
> Suggestions, ideas??  Thanks.



I will not do Disney stroller again. They were so uncomfortable for Kylee. She couldn't even take a nap in them. We will be renting one or bring her SN stroller with us. FYI...Your magic button gets you either a single or double stroller at all parks. All you do is show the button and they ask no questions. We got the double figuring more room and my 8 1/2(at the time) ended sitting in it as well.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

balloondoggle said:


> Maroo, thanks for suggesting Passporters.  We found a copy of this year's guide at Barnes and Noble Friday evening and I love it.  It uses a clearcut "checklist" approach that appeals to the engineer in me.  It's particularly gratifying to be able to just skip over a large chunk of the planning and budgeting sections thanks to the work of MAW!  Nothing left for us to do but make memories.
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how tough it is for some folks to finish up a trip report for various reasons.  Completely understandable, as this is not the sort of thing that will make life easier, get the car washed or the kitchen cleaned up.  If finishing a trip report resulted in a mowed lawn I'd be writing fictional TRs!  If forum postings cleaned the basement, I'd be golden.
> 
> With that in mind, I plan on updating our TR on a daily basis.  I know me, I'd procrastinate it but not until tomorrow.  My blog will be updated with photos and captions pretty much in real-time and overall write-ups will be done in quieter hours after the kids are in bed and the wife is catching up with American Idol or whatever.  If I don't do it that way it'll never get done and then I'm on Nana's hit list.  And with my short term memory, I'm likel....what was I saying?  Anyway, I hope I won't leave anyone hanging.  Set a bookmark and follow along with us!
> 
> We are just 4 weeks out from departure.  We have the basic logistical details from MAW, but no specifics on anything else going on.  The kids are beside themselves and I'm wishing I had already taught our youngest to read a calendar.  She's starting kindergarten in 2 weeks, then the trip is another 2 weeks out.  She keeps asking "Is today the right Sunday for Disney?"  Even the 8yo seems to have forgotten the days of the week in his excitement.



Balloondoggle,
I just wanted to say hello from a Wishtripper from your area. We are a bit north of you but the same Chapter sent us. We hope to be down at Walk For Wishes Next year. We just went on Ty's trip a few weeks ago and it was a wonderful trip. We just went with the flow and did what we could and didnt do what we couldn't but we still had a great time. GKTW has so many wonderful things to do there as well. Wishing you all a a great trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> Maroo, thanks for suggesting Passporters.  We found a copy of this year's guide at Barnes and Noble Friday evening and I love it.  It uses a clearcut "checklist" approach that appeals to the engineer in me.  It's particularly gratifying to be able to just skip over a large chunk of the planning and budgeting sections thanks to the work of MAW!  Nothing left for us to do but make memories.
> 
> I've been reading a lot about how tough it is for some folks to finish up a trip report for various reasons.  Completely understandable, as this is not the sort of thing that will make life easier, get the car washed or the kitchen cleaned up.  If finishing a trip report resulted in a mowed lawn I'd be writing fictional TRs!  If forum postings cleaned the basement, I'd be golden.
> 
> With that in mind, I plan on updating our TR on a daily basis.  I know me, I'd procrastinate it but not until tomorrow.  My blog will be updated with photos and captions pretty much in real-time and overall write-ups will be done in quieter hours after the kids are in bed and the wife is catching up with American Idol or whatever.  If I don't do it that way it'll never get done and then I'm on Nana's hit list.  And with my short term memory, I'm likel....what was I saying?  Anyway, I hope I won't leave anyone hanging.  Set a bookmark and follow along with us!
> 
> We are just 4 weeks out from departure.  We have the basic logistical details from MAW, but no specifics on anything else going on.  The kids are beside themselves and I'm wishing I had already taught our youngest to read a calendar.  She's starting kindergarten in 2 weeks, then the trip is another 2 weeks out.  She keeps asking "Is today the right Sunday for Disney?"  Even the 8yo seems to have forgotten the days of the week in his excitement.



Wow!! 4 more weeks. I can't wait to read your Tr . I will be keeping up on your blog.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kelly...I totally understand having a child with Mito. Kylee didn't do well on her trip. She completely shut down on eating, she was crabby and crying most of the time and didn't want to walk(which ment a hassle for her to get out of stroller to go on rides). i didn't even take a lot of pics because she was unhappy. The ones I posted are the only real good ones and I had to beg to get a smile. It took a good month for her to bounce back to her normal self(normal for her). I'm actually very nervous about her going again. She is worse off now than in 08 with her Mito. Korissa really wants to go back for her wish, and I really can't say no to her wish. The jet lag is what got her down the last time...what is it going to do with her this time. Kelly many



Before I even type this out I want to say that I KNOW this is just not an idea that some families are willing to consider and I totally respect and understand that....but, just throwing this out there....

what about splitting up for different parts of the day, or days of the week? We didn't plan to but ended up dividing out family every morning because Phoebe needed more sleep. Tessa had a blast exploring the village during that time. We also split up a couple of times at the parks. Phoebe took a 2 hour nap in the Wish Lounge at MK (and I was milliseconds away from sleeping too, until other families started coming in and chatting which was fun). Tim and Tessa rode several rides, several times during that period of time and while Phoebe would have enjoyed the rides, she NEEDED the nap. Knowing that kids (whether they are the wish kid or not) have different needs, it just makes sense to me to be willing to do different things with different kids, assuming you have enough parents, grandparents, nurses or older siblings to facilitate the split. 



macntosh said:


> We tried to get her SSI benefits, but it seems that our Government doesn't view her as being handicap "enough". Wish they would come and spend a day with her and see the struggles she has.



I just wanted to say that I feel for you guys. I have a friend here in AZ who is in a similar situation. She qualifies for DDD but none of the services or aids. What?!? It's a silver lining to have Phoebe's condition be "severe" so that we have never had a hard time proving that she needed help or qualified for services. I hope the school can help you out.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks Brook and Mary. I'm really trying not to stress about this but its not working. I agree about likely not making it to CM. I've been trying for weeks now, ever since we learned that we were booked through GKTW, to get a later CM and I'm not having any luck. I'm trying for anything from 2 to 6 people for a few nights that we're available or can switch and nothing. If we don't make it there it isn't a big deal. We've been several times and its actually not our favourite food... but I love the picture. And with the cute minnie mouse outfits that Sydney has, I'd love to have a wish trip pic from CM... but if it doesn't happen, its not the end of the world. We're nto planning on going back to GKTW later in the week (unless Sydney really wants to) but I do plan to stay most of the afternoon when we arrive. We just need to get to a grocery store before we hit the hotel to get some breakfast things. (where's the closest to GKTW? I know there's a walmart nearby ... does walmart sell beer and wine too ) I'd like for Sydney to visit the castle, do the pillow and the star. If there's time, I'd like her to have a chance to play in the playground. Our flight lands at 1pm so I'm hoping we can get to GKTW by 2:30 (you think this is accurate Mary?) and then hang out until about 5pm or so. We'll likely end up grabbing counter service at the hotel or maybe even room service if the kids are really tired. I really don't want to exhaust the kids on their first night there especially since we have to be at the airport by 6am. Ideally, I'd love to have a private orientation. We won't need to know most of the things they'll be telling us about meals etc at GKTW and we know most stuff about the park. If its an hour, that's not too bad. But if there are lots of questions, I can see that running much much longer ... does that happen?



If you really just want the picture...I would do this: 

Keep your reservation and try to make it (but go with the flow if you end up wanting to stay at GKTW or have an issue, etc.)  When you do have time and the kids are all dressed up - go to Chef Mickey's and ask for the manager - I would be willing to bet that they will honor your request to simply have a picture made (with your camera, I suppose?).  If you tell them you are a Make a Wish family and that you had to miss your reservation because of the schedule at GKTW...I really think they would let you.  What harm does it do to them?  Especially if you go during a not-so-busy time of day.

I do think 2:30 is reasonable.  You will land - get off the plane - bathroom break - take the monorail - find your greeter (which will be easy) - take pics with the greeter and talk a bit - then they will help you find your luggage and rental car and then it takes about 30 min to get to GKTW.  So...I think 2:30 is about right.  

I think it actually took Lauren's family about 2.5 hours from the time the plane landed, but they had to get off last and had to get situated in her wheelchair, change clothes, etc, etc, etc.  It always takes them (us) forever to do anything.  

I totally agree with not taxing the kids on the first night.  They will be hyper, though.  

Hopefully you can get a private orientation and someone that is fast.    You might just ask if you can just get the tickets and paperwork because you have to go...and since you are staying offsite, hopefully someone would have mercy on you.




yinyanggirls said:


> Before I even type this out I want to say that I KNOW this is just not an idea that some families are willing to consider and I totally respect and understand that....but, just throwing this out there....
> 
> what about splitting up for different parts of the day, or days of the week? We didn't plan to but ended up dividing out family every morning because Phoebe needed more sleep. Tessa had a blast exploring the village during that time. We also split up a couple of times at the parks. Phoebe took a 2 hour nap in the Wish Lounge at MK (and I was milliseconds away from sleeping too, until other families started coming in and chatting which was fun). Tim and Tessa rode several rides, several times during that period of time and while Phoebe would have enjoyed the rides, she NEEDED the nap. Knowing that kids (whether they are the wish kid or not) have different needs, it just makes sense to me to be willing to do different things with different kids, assuming you have enough parents, grandparents, nurses or older siblings to facilitate the split.




We had to split up, too.  They did meals together, but spent a lot of time separated.  Lauren simply can't do the same kind of rides as William.  She was also scheduled for BBB and a special meal with her Mom, so they were split quite a bit.  Which was fine - it gave them a chance to make William feel special, too.  He has to deal with all of this as well.  But I think they planned some of the splitting up.


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> Hopefully you can get a private orientation and someone that is fast.    You might just ask if you can just get the tickets and paperwork because you have to go...and since you are staying offsite, hopefully someone would have mercy on you.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Mary for all the info and help with this. I was talking to DH last night and he seriously thinks I'm nuts for stressing so much about something that isn't in my control. But, umm, that's what I do best.  And that's why I do the planning and not him.  They actually said on the phone that I could get the tickets but would have to return for the orientation if we miss it... I"m not sure I know what that actually means... I guess what I"m wondering is if we go, miss orientation, get our tickets, do the castle of miracles, and pillow and star and then head to our resort... what do we need to go back to the orientation for? Is there paperwork we need to fill out? I wouldn't think we could get tickets without doing the paperwork first ...


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can get a private orientation and someone that is fast.    You might just ask if you can just get the tickets and paperwork because you have to go...and since you are staying offsite, hopefully someone would have mercy on you.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Mary for all the info and help with this. I was talking to DH last night and he seriously thinks I'm nuts for stressing so much about something that isn't in my control. But, umm, that's what I do best.  And that's why I do the planning and not him.  They actually said on the phone that I could get the tickets but would have to return for the orientation if we miss it... I"m not sure I know what that actually means... I guess what I"m wondering is if we go, miss orientation, get our tickets, do the castle of miracles, and pillow and star and then head to our resort... what do we need to go back to the orientation for? Is there paperwork we need to fill out? I wouldn't think we could get tickets without doing the paperwork first ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the big question in my mind would be do you get your button and GAC with the tickets?  Because if you don't get that...well...that is going to be a problem.
> 
> As far as everything else - you will get "codes" for the VIP lounges and the bunny book, which gives you more information and numbers to call in case of emergency or if you need information (which we certainly never would have imagined we would need and definitely needed it - in the middle of the night).
> 
> I definitely would go to orientation.  I may just ask for the "Manager on Duty" and explain your situation and see if there is any way they can do a quick private orientation.  You can tell them that you already have a lot of information on GKTW and have done a lot of research, etc.  (I don't know if they have heard of the DISboards?  I know the DISboards have raised a lot of money for GKTW - so they may be aware by now?  So you might want to explain that you have learned a lot from past wish families about the awesome things offered by GKTW...etc etc)  And make sure they know you are staying offsite, too - as that may help your case - to not have to drive all the way back in the morning instead of getting to the parks.
> 
> I am really interested to see how this turns out.
Click to expand...


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> casper_jj11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the big question in my mind would be do you get your button and GAC with the tickets?  Because if you don't get that...well...that is going to be a problem.
> 
> As far as everything else - you will get "codes" for the VIP lounges and the bunny book, which gives you more information and numbers to call in case of emergency or if you need information (which we certainly never would have imagined we would need and definitely needed it - in the middle of the night).
> 
> I definitely would go to orientation.  I may just ask for the "Manager on Duty" and explain your situation and see if there is any way they can do a quick private orientation.  You can tell them that you already have a lot of information on GKTW and have done a lot of research, etc.  (I don't know if they have heard of the DISboards?  I know the DISboards have raised a lot of money for GKTW - so they may be aware by now?  So you might want to explain that you have learned a lot from past wish families about the awesome things offered by GKTW...etc etc)  And make sure they know you are staying offsite, too - as that may help your case - to not have to drive all the way back in the morning instead of getting to the parks.
> 
> I am really interested to see how this turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I never thought about the GAC or buttons!  I just assumed it was part and parcel with the tickets! Ok, orientation is a must. We also really want to visit the wish lounges. I"m not so concerned about the contact numbers because our own wish organization has provided them (for everyone! it seems including GKTW numbers, our granter's number, head office coordinator number, her boss... just crazy! ) But the bunny book would be a wonderful souvenir for Sydney as well. Ok, so we need to work this out. So I really can ask to speak with a manager if we miss this... ok. I just don't want to seem pushy. Just watch, we'll get there 1/2 hr before orientation . So, the plan now is to head directly there after getting the rental. We'll hopefully get regular orientation or private one. Do the castle of miracles, star and pillow, visit the playground, head out hopefully by 5pm (is that realistic if we arrive by 230 and are in orientation from 3 to 4pm ... I want to be at all the above so it will have to take place when orientation isn't happening ) . We'll then head to a grocery store (maybe Walmart?) and then to the resort.
> 
> Oh, about the grocery store, two questions: is there a grocery store near GKTW? does Walmart sell groceries there? Does walmart sell beer and wine? (just want to have a little bit so DH and I can have a drink some evenings on the balcony while the kiddos are sleeping)
Click to expand...


----------



## J'sMum

casper_jj11 said:


> Oh, about the grocery store, two questions: is there a grocery store near GKTW? does Walmart sell groceries there? Does walmart sell beer and wine? (just want to have a little bit so DH and I can have a drink some evenings on the balcony while the kiddos are sleeping)



I called the walmart near GKTW and yes they sell groceries and they also have beer and wine LOL I felt funny asking that but I was also curious to the grocery part  so  we both have our answer it is a super walmart so anything we really should need will be there


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I never thought about the GAC or buttons!  I just assumed it was part and parcel with the tickets! Ok, orientation is a must. We also really want to visit the wish lounges. I"m not so concerned about the contact numbers because our own wish organization has provided them (for everyone! it seems including GKTW numbers, our granter's number, head office coordinator number, her boss... just crazy! ) But the bunny book would be a wonderful souvenir for Sydney as well. Ok, so we need to work this out. So I really can ask to speak with a manager if we miss this... ok. I just don't want to seem pushy. Just watch, we'll get there 1/2 hr before orientation . So, the plan now is to head directly there after getting the rental. We'll hopefully get regular orientation or private one. Do the castle of miracles, star and pillow, visit the playground, head out hopefully by 5pm (is that realistic if we arrive by 230 and are in orientation from 3 to 4pm ... I want to be at all the above so it will have to take place when orientation isn't happening ) . We'll then head to a grocery store (maybe Walmart?) and then to the resort.
> 
> Oh, about the grocery store, two questions: is there a grocery store near GKTW? does Walmart sell groceries there? Does walmart sell beer and wine? (just want to have a little bit so DH and I can have a drink some evenings on the balcony while the kiddos are sleeping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers we actually needed were the medical contacts they put in there - the medical contacts in Orlando.  They had phone numbers for the hospitals and physicians that they recommend to help wish families.    I was shocked we needed it, but glad they were there.  Lauren got really, really sick and we ended up in the ER in the middle of the night.
> 
> They even have a few physicians that can help kids during the day that don't charge the families.
> 
> I think I would send someone else to the orientation and do the playground during the orientation (and carousel and ice cream and boats and train and putt putt and ..... ) well, you get the picture.    Then do the star after the person gets back from orientation.    It will be nightfall before you know it, I bet.
> 
> There is a Walmart right up the street - but I think it is a "regular" Walmart?  Not Superstore?
> 
> GKTW is located right off of a busy street that has lots of businesses and restaurants and such - and I am sure there is a store between GKTW and Disney Property that you could stop and get food and beverages.
Click to expand...


----------



## wishin' on a star

They were having a grand re-opening of the Walmart when we were there in May.  They had just finished renovations.  We don't live in a big Walmart area, so I'm not sure what the difference between a regular and super Walmart is, but it seemed pretty big to me...and they had groceries...produce, frozen, dairy, etc...and they absolutely did have beer and wine, because we bought some!  Don't forget if you buy a bottle of wine or beer that isn't twist off, that you will need an opener!

FWIW, I'm willing ot bet that you will be right on track to get an afternoon orientation when you arrive at GKTW.  I agree with Mary...one of you should go to orientation, while the other one does some exploring around the village...saving the star and pillows for last.  I sent my DH to orientation, because I felt like I knew so much from being here on the DIS...I wanted him to get the information first hand that I was pretty sure I already knew.


----------



## balloondoggle

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Balloondoggle,
> I just wanted to say hello from a Wishtripper from your area. We are a bit north of you but the same Chapter sent us. We hope to be down at Walk For Wishes Next year. We just went on Ty's trip a few weeks ago and it was a wonderful trip. We just went with the flow and did what we could and didnt do what we couldn't but we still had a great time. GKTW has so many wonderful things to do there as well. Wishing you all a a great trip.



Howdy!  Walk for Wishes was a blast, and I got to see parts of downtown I had only seen from a car window previously.  Lots of fun on the Square afterwards, too.

Glad you enjoyed your trip.  I'm thinking we may schedule the park visits around the GKTW event schedule because of the whole "once in a lifetime" thing.  We may or may not ever be able to make it back to WDW and if we do I don't know what priority we would make a return visit to GKTW.  Slow day at work today so I'll be checking out some TRs this afternoon.

How soon before your trip did you get more detailed info?  We've had regular contact with MAW, but no real details beyond the travel arrangements and on-site needs.  I haven't asked too many questions about it yet.  I have no idea if they are setting up any character meetings or meals or any of the other "special" events some folks here are mentioning.


----------



## casper_jj11

Yeah! Wonderful! Ok, so groceries and wine is covered. 

We'll definitely stay for the medical information. Having a doctor's name will definitely put my mind at ease. With three little ones, we may very well need it. We all got a terrible stomach flu last trip. Thankfully, it didn't last long but anything can happen and with the boys blood clotting issues, dehydration is a concern. DS7 got stomach flu one time and was hospitalized for iv fluids for fear of blood clots. 

In theory, sending DH to orientation is a great idea. But I really don't think he'll want to go. He would if I asked but I think he'd more than likely say you go, and we'll meet up. I'm the one that does this stuff. I plan and arrange everything family related. He works way too hard and kind of shows up for the fun stuff. I plan the trip, get the fastpasses, deal with hotel staff for missing things, take the pictures etc. ... that and the fact that I'm a bit of a control freak (if you haven't been able to tell that yet ) He actually washed clothes this weekend and I damned near passed out... but had to refrain from complaining about the temp of the water he used.  ... ok, so maybe this is a me issue and not a him issue  Anyway, we'll work it out. I may have a look at the things to do and just send him on his way... maybe the kids can do lunch... where can they eat lunch at GKTW at around 3pm? Can I grab a sandwich and eat during the orientation?


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Hey guys!!! I finally started my TR...it's a small start but hey it's a start right???


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37658310#post37658310


----------



## wishin' on a star

casper_jj11 said:


> Yeah! Wonderful! Ok, so groceries and wine is covered.
> 
> We'll definitely stay for the medical information. Having a doctor's name will definitely put my mind at ease. With three little ones, we may very well need it. We all got a terrible stomach flu last trip. Thankfully, it didn't last long but anything can happen and with the boys blood clotting issues, dehydration is a concern. DS7 got stomach flu one time and was hospitalized for iv fluids for fear of blood clots.
> 
> In theory, sending DH to orientation is a great idea. But I really don't think he'll want to go. He would if I asked but I think he'd more than likely say you go, and we'll meet up. I'm the one that does this stuff. I plan and arrange everything family related. He works way too hard and kind of shows up for the fun stuff. I plan the trip, get the fastpasses, deal with hotel staff for missing things, take the pictures etc. ... that and the fact that I'm a bit of a control freak (if you haven't been able to tell that yet ) He actually washed clothes this weekend and I damned near passed out... but had to refrain from complaining about the temp of the water he used.  ... ok, so maybe this is a me issue and not a him issue  Anyway, we'll work it out. I may have a look at the things to do and just send him on his way... maybe the kids can do lunch... where can they eat lunch at GKTW at around 3pm? Can I grab a sandwich and eat during the orientation?



Katie's Kitchen (Boston Market) will be open in the afternoon.  It's right next to the Ice Cream Palace.  We were on a similar time schedule to you on arrival day, and since it was lunchtime when we landed, we grabbed McD's for the kids at the airport before getting on the airport monorail.  They were starving, and ate in the car on the way to GKTW, which made the arrival less stressful and allowed the kids to jump right in and enjoy exploring GKTW without being hungry and crabby!  Hubby was starving when we arrived though, and only had a few minutes before his orientation, so he ordered at Katie's Kitchen and they delivered his sandwich right to him at the orientation.


----------



## casper_jj11

wishin' on a star said:


> Katie's Kitchen (Boston Market) will be open in the afternoon.  It's right next to the Ice Cream Palace.  We were on a similar time schedule to you on arrival day, and since it was lunchtime when we landed, we grabbed McD's for the kids at the airport before getting on the airport monorail.  They were starving, and ate in the car on the way to GKTW, which made the arrival less stressful and allowed the kids to jump right in and enjoy exploring GKTW without being hungry and crabby!  Hubby was starving when we arrived though, and only had a few minutes before his orientation, so he ordered at Katie's Kitchen and they delivered his sandwich right to him at the orientation.



Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

balloondoggle said:


> Howdy!  Walk for Wishes was a blast, and I got to see parts of downtown I had only seen from a car window previously.  Lots of fun on the Square afterwards, too.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip.  I'm thinking we may schedule the park visits around the GKTW event schedule because of the whole "once in a lifetime" thing.  We may or may not ever be able to make it back to WDW and if we do I don't know what priority we would make a return visit to GKTW.  Slow day at work today so I'll be checking out some TRs this afternoon.
> 
> How soon before your trip did you get more detailed info?  We've had regular contact with MAW, but no real details beyond the travel arrangements and on-site needs.  I haven't asked too many questions about it yet.  I have no idea if they are setting up any character meetings or meals or any of the other "special" events some folks here are mentioning.



They didn't set up anything like that for us. We made an adr at Chef Mickey's on our own. They worked on our "must haves" about a month out. We gave them a list of what we needed and gave them the number to our hhc but I coordinated that. We really only knew our dates were confirmed and had a villa reserved for us. The flight I had to call and get the info about 2 weeks before we left. We didnt really get much else till the week before we left when we got the packet from our Wish granter. When I had a question I would call  the main number and they were very helpful. I am not much of a "surprise" kind of person so I needed to know alot before we went. Didn't tell the kids everything but at least I knew what to expect

I did a March Of Dimes walk a few years ago down there and it was so pretty. Alot of things to look at for sure.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> Howdy!  Walk for Wishes was a blast, and I got to see parts of downtown I had only seen from a car window previously.  Lots of fun on the Square afterwards, too.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip.  I'm thinking we may schedule the park visits around the GKTW event schedule because of the whole "once in a lifetime" thing.  We may or may not ever be able to make it back to WDW and if we do I don't know what priority we would make a return visit to GKTW.  Slow day at work today so I'll be checking out some TRs this afternoon.
> 
> How soon before your trip did you get more detailed info?  We've had regular contact with MAW, but no real details beyond the travel arrangements and on-site needs.  I haven't asked too many questions about it yet.  I have no idea if they are setting up any character meetings or meals or any of the other "special" events some folks here are mentioning.



I believe Character meals are on your own. At least that's what they told us. They did say if we want a special meal they can deduct it from our funds.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Laurensmom2004 said:


> Hey guys!!! I finally started my TR...it's a small start but hey it's a start right???
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37658310#post37658310



Going now to read.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

yinyanggirls said:


> Before I even type this out I want to say that I KNOW this is just not an idea that some families are willing to consider and I totally respect and understand that....but, just throwing this out there....
> 
> what about splitting up for different parts of the day, or days of the week? We didn't plan to but ended up dividing out family every morning because Phoebe needed more sleep. Tessa had a blast exploring the village during that time. We also split up a couple of times at the parks. Phoebe took a 2 hour nap in the Wish Lounge at MK (and I was milliseconds away from sleeping too, until other families started coming in and chatting which was fun). Tim and Tessa rode several rides, several times during that period of time and while Phoebe would have enjoyed the rides, she NEEDED the nap. Knowing that kids (whether they are the wish kid or not) have different needs, it just makes sense to me to be willing to do different things with different kids, assuming you have enough parents, grandparents, nurses or older siblings to facilitate the split.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hate being separated from my family, but may have to do it this time. I had no clue about the wish lounge. How we missed it...I don't know. Do they sever cold water in the lounge? Where is it located at?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> I called the walmart near GKTW and yes they sell groceries and they also have beer and wine LOL I felt funny asking that but I was also curious to the grocery part  so  we both have our answer it is a super walmart so anything we really should need will be there



When we were there it was just a walmart. Glad they made it into a Super walmart.


----------



## J'sMum

Mom2mitokids said:


> When we were there it was just a walmart. Glad they made it into a Super walmart.



Me too ! helps a load to get the odd ball things that we will need , shampoo conditioner , and foods that kids need/want where they eat about every 2 hours. also will save us from having to pack the items. I have long long hair and go through an entire bottle of conditioner a week LOL  I would cry without my conditioner. Thats why I called the walmart this morning so I would be 100% sure. Sooo glad walmart will be so easy to get to as my DH and I are both nervous driving in a new area


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> I hate being separated from my family, but may have to do it this time. I had no clue about the wish lounge. How we missed it...I don't know. Do they sever cold water in the lounge? Where is it located at?



I believe the MK Wish lounge is between Casey's and Crystal Palace.... someone please correct me if I am wrong. They do have bottled water there and air conditioning.  There are some couches there and a TV... and I think there are games there too.


It is a nice spot to take a break. As far as the other parks... I'm not sure.


----------



## livndisney

Walmart near GKTW is quite large. It has groceries and even some Disney items-tee, bags, towels etc. It is really easy to get to. If you get off I-4 to go to GKTW at the downtown Disney exit, you will exit the freeway, make a left (go under the freeway) on 535 for a few miles and you will see Walmart on the right. When you exit Walmart you will go right to 192 to get to GKTW.

If when you exit the freeway and go right there is a Goodings, Taco Bell, Perkins, and a Burger King. Also when you go right, you can make a left onto Hotel Plaza and then to Downtown Disney.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> Me too ! helps a load to get the odd ball things that we will need , shampoo conditioner , and foods that kids need/want where they eat about every 2 hours. also will save us from having to pack the items. I have long long hair and go through an entire bottle of conditioner a week LOL  I would cry without my conditioner. Thats why I called the walmart this morning so I would be 100% sure. Sooo glad walmart will be so easy to get to as my DH and I are both nervous driving in a new area



Very easy to drive too. I would even do it and I'm a very nerous driver in a new area. I may not even pack all the beauty stuff and just get it when we arrive. Trying to make it that we all just bring on carry-ons and not check in. The last time we spent over $200. Not happening this time.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> I believe the MK Wish lounge is between Casey's and Crystal Palace.... someone please correct me if I am wrong. They do have bottled water there and air conditioning.  There are some couches there and a TV... and I think there are games there too.
> 
> 
> It is a nice spot to take a break. As far as the other parks... I'm not sure.



Ok...where is Casey's and Crystal Palace?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

livndisney said:


> Walmart near GKTW is quite large. It has groceries and even some Disney items-tee, bags, towels etc. It is really easy to get to. If you get off I-4 to go to GKTW at the downtown Disney exit, you will exit the freeway, make a left (go under the freeway) on 535 for a few miles and you will see Walmart on the right. When you exit Walmart you will go right to 192 to get to GKTW.
> 
> If when you exit the freeway and go right there is a Goodings, Taco Bell, Perkins, and a Burger King. Also when you go right, you can make a left onto Hotel Plaza and then to Downtown Disney.



Wow!!! You know your area.


----------



## casper_jj11

OK, I'm pretty directionally challenged. Thank goodness for our GPS. Does anyone have a street address for the Walmart near GKTW so I can program it in? Will we pass it on the way from the airport and if so, it is easy to get back to when we're heading from GKTW to the resort (MK area)?


----------



## J'sMum

casper_jj11 said:


> OK, I'm pretty directionally challenged. Thank goodness for our GPS. Does anyone have a street address for the Walmart near GKTW so I can program it in? Will we pass it on the way from the airport and if so, it is easy to get back to when we're heading from GKTW to the resort (MK area)?



210 South Bass Road, Kissimmee, FL 34746-6099 (Give Kids 
4444 West Vine Street, Kissimmee, FL 34746-5315 (Walmart Supercenter)
Walmart Supercenter
(407) 397-7000


----------



## J'sMum

OK since I am in a silly mood, I just had to post this blonde moment of mine... I was seriously wondering how Maroo and others did the multiple quotes and was not wanting to ask. Well, I was on page 1 looking for a PTR so I could subscribe and read (again) that there are hints in the 2nd post... Ok, Now I know I had been there when I first started here so I could post pictures etc... Well I just went back for heck of it to look and WOW instructions on how to multi post and answers to a few other questions I was thinking about asking but had not yet asked... !! sooo blonde I be but I wanted to share the reminder that that page has some awesome links and tips hehehehe
<3


----------



## livndisney

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wow!!! You know your area.



I should, I live here  I almost bought a house in the neighborhood right next to the Walmart.  On the way to Walmart from I-4 is Wendy's, a Chik fil a and  two outlet malls. So basically most ANYTHING you could need is available


----------



## livndisney

Let's see if this works

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1pn=Go...g=-81.459865&2v=ADDRESS&2id=44305245#initPgSt


and
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1pn=Wa...&2g=-81.45729&2v=ADDRESS&2id=4805663#initPgSt

From Walmart:
                    1.   Start out going EAST on W IRLO BRONSON MEMORIAL HWY/US-192 E/W VINE ST/FL-530 E/W SPACE COAST PKWY toward N BASS RD.  0.1 mi   Map  |  Avoid   


         2.   Turn RIGHT onto N BASS RD.  1.0 mi   


         3.   210 S BASS RD is on the RIGHT.    


      Give Kids the World 
 210 S Bass Rd, Kissimmee, FL 34746  - (407) 396-1114 
United States


----------



## livndisney

casper_jj11 said:


> OK, I'm pretty directionally challenged. Thank goodness for our GPS. Does anyone have a street address for the Walmart near GKTW so I can program it in? Will we pass it on the way from the airport and if so, it is easy to get back to when we're heading from GKTW to the resort (MK area)?



If you take I-4 from the Airport and exit at the Downtown Disney exit, yes you will pass the Walmart.  I posted directions from Walmart to GKTW right above this post.


----------



## wishin' on a star

livndisney said:


> If you take I-4 from the Airport and exit at the Downtown Disney exit, yes you will pass the Walmart.  I posted directions from Walmart to GKTW right above this post.



Walmart is right at the corner of South Bass and 192 (AKA Vine St.).  Although the address is Vine St, the parking lot exits onto both Vine or S. Bass.  You definitely pass by it on the way to GKTW, and it will also be on your way back out to WDW.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...where is Casey's and Crystal Palace?



When you walk into the MK and up Main Street - it is on the left hand side on the corner (Casey's Corner) and you would turn left (toward Adventureland) and you will see Crystal Palace.  

The Wish Lounge is in the same building as First Aid which is near the baby care center and right beside some pretty large and busy bathrooms.  

If you get lost you can ask a CM where First Aid is and they will direct ya that way.  



casper_jj11 said:


> OK, I'm pretty directionally challenged. Thank goodness for our GPS. Does anyone have a street address for the Walmart near GKTW so I can program it in? Will we pass it on the way from the airport and if so, it is easy to get back to when we're heading from GKTW to the resort (MK area)?



I promise you can't miss Walmart when you go to GKTW!   But you have the GPS for them now!   I love the DIS!



J'sMum said:


> OK since I am in a silly mood, I just had to post this blonde moment of mine... I was seriously wondering how Maroo and others did the multiple quotes and was not wanting to ask. Well, I was on page 1 looking for a PTR so I could subscribe and read (again) that there are hints in the 2nd post... Ok, Now I know I had been there when I first started here so I could post pictures etc... Well I just went back for heck of it to look and WOW instructions on how to multi post and answers to a few other questions I was thinking about asking but had not yet asked... !! sooo blonde I be but I wanted to share the reminder that that page has some awesome links and tips hehehehe
> <3



That is so my fault!  I really normally try to tell everyone to make sure and check the 2nd post.  

And there are no questions that should not be asked.   Feel free to ask anything!


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> That is so my fault!  I really normally try to tell everyone to make sure and check the 2nd post.
> 
> And there are no questions that should not be asked.   Feel free to ask anything!



LOL thats the thing ! You did tell me  Thats why I was posting my blonde moment   hehehe


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> LOL thats the thing ! You did tell me  Thats why I was posting my blonde moment   hehehe



Ok, that's funny!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

J'sMum said:


> OK since I am in a silly mood, I just had to post this blonde moment of mine... I was seriously wondering how Maroo and others did the multiple quotes and was not wanting to ask. Well, I was on page 1 looking for a PTR so I could subscribe and read (again) that there are hints in the 2nd post... Ok, Now I know I had been there when I first started here so I could post pictures etc... Well I just went back for heck of it to look and WOW instructions on how to multi post and answers to a few other questions I was thinking about asking but had not yet asked... !! sooo blonde I be but I wanted to share the reminder that that page has some awesome links and tips hehehehe
> <3



*lol it took me forever to learn how to multiquote. *



livndisney said:


> I should, I live here  I almost bought a house in the neighborhood right next to the Walmart.  On the way to Walmart from I-4 is Wendy's, a Chik fil a and  two outlet malls. So basically most ANYTHING you could need is available



I was so ready to stop at one of those Chik fil A's. I love thier chicken and they were like Walgreens here. Practically everywhere you look. So inviting! A little tip for others that are going when it is really hot. We bought a big pack of water (24 or 12 pack?) and froze 4 bottles of water each night for the parks. We drank alot of water and they came in so handy. 

Melissa I agree on the seperating. We don't normally seperate but I was just so tired each day that I didnt feel like swimming and Sierra and Tim really enjoyed it. Ty didn't really want to swim as he was more interested in the pier so I kept an eye on him while they swam. The last day we were there Tim and Sierra pretty much swam all day until we had to leave and Ty and I stayed at Amberville in the air conditioning. We also seperated a few times at the parks when myself or Tim needed a break and the kids wanted to ride rides. We made sure to always have our cell phones on vibrate plus ring so we knew if the other was calling.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> OK since I am in a silly mood, I just had to post this blonde moment of mine... I was seriously wondering how Maroo and others did the multiple quotes and was not wanting to ask. Well, I was on page 1 looking for a PTR so I could subscribe and read (again) that there are hints in the 2nd post... Ok, Now I know I had been there when I first started here so I could post pictures etc... Well I just went back for heck of it to look and WOW instructions on how to multi post and answers to a few other questions I was thinking about asking but had not yet asked... !! sooo blonde I be but I wanted to share the reminder that that page has some awesome links and tips hehehehe
> <3



Blonde here too and I read the darn thing and still can't understand it


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> When you walk into the MK and up Main Street - it is on the left hand side on the corner (Casey's Corner) and you would turn left (toward Adventureland) and you will see Crystal Palace.
> 
> The Wish Lounge is in the same building as First Aid which is near the baby care center and right beside some pretty large and busy bathrooms.
> 
> If you get lost you can ask a CM where First Aid is and they will direct ya that way.
> 
> Thank you Mary.


----------



## livndisney

Mom2mitokids said:


> Blonde here too and I read the darn thing and still can't understand it



Don't feel bad, I am not blonde and have been around here for years and the multi quote still confuses me


----------



## yinyanggirls

In defense of blondes everywhere, I didn't think the multi-quoting or posting pics was that hard, once I found where the instructions were. Just sayin'...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

yinyanggirls said:


> In defense of blondes everywhere, I didn't think the multi-quoting or posting pics was that hard, once I found where the instructions were. Just sayin'...



I got the pics with no problem as you all can tell, but not understand the multi quote. I will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> *lol it took me forever to learn how to multiquote. *





Mom2mitokids said:


> Blonde here too and I read the darn thing and still can't understand it





livndisney said:


> Don't feel bad, I am not blonde and have been around here for years and the multi quote still confuses me





yinyanggirls said:


> In defense of blondes everywhere, I didn't think the multi-quoting or posting pics was that hard, once I found where the instructions were. Just sayin'...





Mom2mitokids said:


> I got the pics with no problem as you all can tell, but not understand the multi quote. I will work on it tomorrow.



I could not resist...........

multiquoting this...........




I am laughing so hard, right here at work, that I am crying.  Tears streaming down my face.  Not at you guys at all...but at myself!  The fact that I started to multiquote your posts and then just cracked up here at my desk.  I think I need some more sleep.


Here are some more instructions...maybe these will be better?? 

Ok...you see the *"* button below this post?  It is on the bottom right hand side right next to the regular "quote" button?  

If you press/click it, it will turn orange/red.  Do this on two or more posts - then click "reply" it will quote the posts that you selected.  **But don't try to quote this one.....It will mess up!**

Go for it!  It is really fun!!!!

You can type what you want to say before the quoted posts, after all of the quoted posts or between them.

*The main rule of thumb is that what is quoted should stay between the brackets - which are these: [   ]  *


So the quoted text from their post should read something like this post from *fakeusername* as you are writing your message.....



fakeusername said:


> The text you are quoting from "fakeusername" will appear here, between the backets.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Preview post *is your friend on this, too!  You can select preview post and it will show you what it looks like before you actually send reply.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> I could not resist...........
> 
> multiquoting this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing so hard, right here at work, that I am crying.  Tears streaming down my face.  Not at you guys at all...but at myself!  The fact that I started to multiquote your posts and then just cracked up here at my desk.  I think I need some more sleep.
> 
> 
> Here are some more instructions...maybe these will be better??
> 
> Ok...you see the *"* button below this post?  It is on the bottom right hand side right next to the regular "quote" button?
> 
> If you press/click it, it will turn orange/red.  Do this on two or more posts - then click "reply" it will quote the posts that you selected.
> 
> Go for it!  It is really fun!!!!
> 
> You can type what you want to say before the quoted posts, after all of the quoted posts or between them.
> 
> *The main rule of thumb is that what is quoted should stay between the brackets - which are these: [   ]  *
> 
> 
> So the quoted text from their post should read something like this post from *fakeusername* as you are writing your message.....
> 
> 
> 
> fakeusername said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text you are quoting from "fakeusername" will appear here, between the backets.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Preview post *is your friend on this, too!  You can select preview post and it will show you what it looks like before you actually send reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?
Click to expand...


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not resist...........
> 
> multiquoting this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing so hard, right here at work, that I am crying.  Tears streaming down my face.  Not at you guys at all...but at myself!  The fact that I started to multiquote your posts and then just cracked up here at my desk.  I think I need some more sleep.
> 
> 
> Here are some more instructions...maybe these will be better??
> 
> Ok...you see the *"* button below this post?  It is on the bottom right hand side right next to the regular "quote" button?
> 
> If you press/click it, it will turn orange/red.  Do this on two or more posts - then click "reply" it will quote the posts that you selected.
> 
> Go for it!  It is really fun!!!!
> 
> You can type what you want to say before the quoted posts, after all of the quoted posts or between them.
> 
> *The main rule of thumb is that what is quoted should stay between the brackets - which are these: [   ]  *
> 
> 
> So the quoted text from their post should read something like this post from *fakeusername* as you are writing your message.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?
Click to expand...


Ok...I TOTALLY messed you up here.  You can't quote that last post - well - because I messed around with the programming code to show you what it looks like.  And it totally will mess you up if you actually try to quote it.  lol

Try multiquoting other posts instead.  

I am so sorry.


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?



Ok!  I can answer this.......

You will go between the [ QUOTE=.....  ] and the [/ QUOTE] and you can delete the stuff in the middle - so you can take out the parts you don't want to quote and leave only what you want see.  

Try it and preview first to see if you have it.

I did this above by taking out everything except

 [ QUOTE=cantwaittoseemickey;37688196]
 I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?[/ QUOTE]

and it looks like this:



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?



when you are done.  

Gosh...this is hard to explain. 

I should PM you my phone number - it is a lot easier explained in person.  


The basic rule of thumb is that you have to have a quote section before the quoted text and after the quoted text.  The quote section before your text should look something like this:  





 username said:


> and the quote section after the text should be this [/ QUOTE].  The stuff in brackets shouldn't actually show up on the post, though.


----------



## maroo

let's practice on the next page...


----------



## maroo

try quoting this post.


----------



## maroo

and this post as number 2


----------



## maroo

and then for practice...

be really fancy and take out the jibberish below....


asl;kjsdflkj asldkj a;lskdj lkjvpoij p;lakjsldkfj a;lkjvpoij ;lskj p;slkjs


and see how that looks.


----------



## maroo

I can't wait to see if that works....


----------



## maroo

maroo said:


> try quoting this post.





maroo said:


> and this post as number 2





maroo said:


> and then for practice...
> 
> be really fancy and take out the jibberish below....
> 
> and see how that looks.



It should look something like this....


----------



## that's nice

Mary..... I can see you are totally cracking yourself up!! lololol

You are cracking me up too!!!!  Lol


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Mary..... I can see you are totally cracking yourself up!! lololol
> 
> You are cracking me up too!!!!  Lol



work is dull today...so I am amusing myself.  

I seriously hope I have not offended anyone.  

It should be obvious by now by my 10 posts on the issue that it IS pretty hard to explain/understand.  But I have been laughing at myself most of the day.

Poor Lauren - she gets to put up with me all weekend long.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> It should look something like this....





maroo said:


> work is dull today...so I am amusing myself.
> 
> I seriously hope I have not offended anyone.
> 
> It should be obvious by now by my 10 posts on the issue that it IS pretty hard to explain/understand.  But I have been laughing at myself most of the day.
> 
> Poor Lauren - she gets to put up with me all weekend long.


OK here is my chance to multi-quote. I was on my phone before and I still haven't gotten used to typing out long responses on that thing. 

In case people couldn't find this explanation I will post it again. It is on the first page of this thread post #2 How to Multi-quote.....



that's nice said:


> I know there are quite a few new families that have joined in the last few days... Just wanted to say WELCOME!!!!! If any of you have any questions ask away. You have found the friendliest thread on the DIS Boards!  Any dad's out there don't forget to check out the DIS Dad's thread as well HERE
> 
> I have also taken the liberty of 'borrowing' (AKA stealing) a great write up of 'How to Multi-quote' that was posted on the DIS Dad's thread by FreezinRafiki (Barry). Original post HERE
> 
> Notice how the button turns orange when you click it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you click all of the posts you want to multiquote, then you click Post Reply.  Your screen should look like this then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can type your responses where I've shown in red.  I also use the "Preview Post" button that is right next to the "Submit Reply".  It will show you what your post will look like without actually posting it.  You can then go back and make changes if something is wrong.



Maybe, just maybe this will help at least 1 person?


----------



## livndisney

maroo said:


> I could not resist...........
> 
> multiquoting this...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am laughing so hard, right here at work, that I am crying.  Tears streaming down my face.  Not at you guys at all...but at myself!  The fact that I started to multiquote your posts and then just cracked up here at my desk.  I think I need some more sleep.
> 
> 
> Here are some more instructions...maybe these will be better??
> 
> Ok...you see the *"* button below this post?  It is on the bottom right hand side right next to the regular "quote" button?
> 
> If you press/click it, it will turn orange/red.  Do this on two or more posts - then click "reply" it will quote the posts that you selected.  **But don't try to quote this one.....It will mess up!**
> 
> Go for it!  It is really fun!!!!
> 
> You can type what you want to say before the quoted posts, after all of the quoted posts or between them.
> 
> *The main rule of thumb is that what is quoted should stay between the brackets - which are these: [   ]  *
> 
> 
> So the quoted text from their post should read something like this post from *fakeusername* as you are writing your message.....
> 
> 
> 
> fakeusername said:
> 
> 
> 
> The text you are quoting from "fakeusername" will appear here, between the backets.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *Preview post *is your friend on this, too!  You can select preview post and it will show you what it looks like before you actually send reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOWOFF! LOL
> 
> I have come to the conculsion that there are just some things in life I don't have to master=the multiquote is one of them LOL. (Maroo Teresa has tried to teach me and it is just not sinking in LOL)
> 
> But I can do this!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Ok!  I can answer this.......
> 
> You will go between the [ QUOTE=.....  ] and the [/ QUOTE] and you can delete the stuff in the middle - so you can take out the parts you don't want to quote and leave only what you want see.
> 
> Try it and preview first to see if you have it.
> 
> I did this above by taking out everything except
> Am I doing it right?
> 
> [ QUOTE=cantwaittoseemickey;37688196]
> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?[/ QUOTE]
> 
> and it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> when you are done.
> 
> Gosh...this is hard to explain.
> 
> I should PM you my phone number - it is a lot easier explained in person.
> 
> I think you did it...
> The basic rule of thumb is that you have to have a quote section before the quoted text and after the quoted text.  The quote section before your text should look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> username said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the quote section after the text should be this [/ QUOTE].  The stuff in brackets shouldn't actually show up on the post, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I TOTALLY messed you up here.  You can't quote that last post - well - because I messed around with the programming code to show you what it looks like.  And it totally will mess you up if you actually try to quote it.  lol
> 
> Try multiquoting other posts instead.
> 
> I am so sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> testing
Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mom2mitokids said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!  I can answer this.......
> 
> You will go between the [ QUOTE=.....  ] and the [/ QUOTE] and you can delete the stuff in the middle - so you can take out the parts you don't want to quote and leave only what you want see.
> 
> Try it and preview first to see if you have it.
> 
> I did this above by taking out everything except
> Am I doing it right?
> 
> [ QUOTE=cantwaittoseemickey;37688196]
> I'm not blonde either Maroo how do just put in the multiquote the parts you want instead of the whole post?[/ QUOTE]
> 
> and it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> when you are done.
> 
> Gosh...this is hard to explain.
> 
> I should PM you my phone number - it is a lot easier explained in person.
> 
> I think you did it...
> The basic rule of thumb is that you have to have a quote section before the quoted text and after the quoted text.  The quote section before your text should look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of got it, but not all the way...lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> work is dull today...so I am amusing myself.
> 
> I seriously hope I have not offended anyone.
> Sorry work is dull
> It should be obvious by now by my 10 posts on the issue that it IS pretty hard to explain/understand.  But I have been laughing at myself most of the day.
> 
> Poor Lauren - she gets to put up with me all weekend long.


yeah Lauren


that's nice said:


> Mary..... I can see you are totally cracking yourself up!! lololol
> 
> You are cracking me up too!!!!  Lol


Did I do it?


maroo said:


> It should look something like this....


Does this look good


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> OK here is my chance to multi-quote. I was on my phone before and I still haven't gotten used to typing out long responses on that thing.
> 
> In case people couldn't find this explanation I will post it again. It is on the first page of this thread post #2 How to Multi-quote.....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe this will help at least 1 person?



I think I got it. Thank you.


----------



## J'sMum

hahahaha I love it a blonde moment turned hillarious 

 to everyone  and YAY ! Mom2mitokids 

By looks you figured it out faster then I did hahahah


----------



## J'sMum

Oh BTW ! lol for those who do not have blonde hair... Everyone has an inner blonde !!!  hehehe I just had to share that  

SooOOoo if something ya do seems silly blame it on your inner blonde


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> OK here is my chance to multi-quote. I was on my phone before and I still haven't gotten used to typing out long responses on that thing.
> 
> In case people couldn't find this explanation I will post it again. It is on the first page of this thread post #2 How to Multi-quote.....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, just maybe this will help at least 1 person?





J'sMum said:


> hahahaha I love it a blonde moment turned hillarious
> 
> to everyone  and YAY ! Mom2mitokids
> 
> By looks you figured it out faster then I did hahahah


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> Oh BTW ! lol for those who do not have blonde hair... Everyone has an inner blonde !!!  hehehe I just had to share that
> 
> SooOOoo if something ya do seems silly blame it on your inner blonde



I'm a blonde and I'm always make excuses for my dumb action on being a blonde.


----------



## sacall

I should reintroduce myself since I don't post a lot - 

Emma (13) Wish Kid
Abby (11) Sister
Stacy (me) Mom
John  Dad

We received our Wish Travel package on Monday with all of our travel information.  Couple of things:

1. I called GKTW because we are scheduled for 4:55 pm Crystal Palace Birthday Dinner for DH the day we arrive.  Got two answers by two different people (had to call back because I forgot to write down a time).

Answer A: We could only get our WDW tickets for that day, and then we would have to come back the next morning for the rest of our tickets (Universal), GAC and rest of our stuff.  Did not think that would work and I tried to change the time of our dinner but can't get a later time.

Answer B: Had to call back because I forgot to write the night of the morning orientation, got "Oh, we could probably get you all set up and out.  We'll try to work something out".  So, I guess it all depends on who you talk to at GKTW.  I'll report back on what happens.

2. We have a problem with our Rental Car that we can't seem to get fixed.  I guess GKTW rents the car.  When we set up all of the trip stuff with Carrie our Wish Manager, we asked if we could switch rental cars at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport.  She checked and said they had no problem with doing the switch at the Disney Car Care.  We get our car rental paperwork - they have the drop off at the airport.  

All this week, we have been trying to get it fixed and GKTW keeps telling Carrie they have changed it, but it still shows up as the Airport.  I even called National.  So, I will either change the reservation online or when we get to the counter.  I really don't want to go all the way to the airport when we can switch cars right at Disney.  (We are staying at the Polynesian).  I'm not quite sure why they keep telling us it's changed when it is not!

Besides those two items, everything else looks really good!  Limo picks us up at 6:00 am next Friday morning  The girls are really excited.  We made autogragh books that they have been decorating for the last few weeks.  Have to start packing and we will be ready

Stacy


----------



## J'sMum

sacall said:


> I should reintroduce myself since I don't post a lot -
> 
> Emma (13) Wish Kid
> Abby (11) Sister
> Stacy (me) Mom
> John  Dad
> 
> 
> 
> Besides those two items, everything else looks really good!  Limo picks us up at 6:00 am next Friday morning  The girls are really excited.  We made autogragh books that they have been decorating for the last few weeks.  Have to start packing and we will be ready
> 
> Stacy



I hope everything works out for you on the ticket pick up and rental. YAY sooo close to trip time I hope you all have a blast


----------



## maroo

This may be a first....having TIME to post on here at the same time I am taking care of Lauren!!  I am so excited to be able to DIS some. 

She has a new computer and has been able to do her "notecards" for her summer reading on her computer instead of having to write them out - so she is on her computer and working without any assistance from anyone.  

I have cooked, cleaned, done some laundry...which I can usually not do at all since she usually has to have someone right beside her to turn pages or write, etc.  

So...we are having a good weekend so far!  (I know it is Friday, but I get Friday's off...so it is the weekend for me!)

Anyway...Just had to say that Lauren is doing well today!



sacall said:


> I should reintroduce myself since I don't post a lot -
> 
> Emma (13) Wish Kid
> Abby (11) Sister
> Stacy (me) Mom
> John  Dad
> 
> We received our Wish Travel package on Monday with all of our travel information.  Couple of things:
> 
> 1. I called GKTW because we are scheduled for 4:55 pm Crystal Palace Birthday Dinner for DH the day we arrive.  Got two answers by two different people (had to call back because I forgot to write down a time).
> 
> Answer A: We could only get our WDW tickets for that day, and then we would have to come back the next morning for the rest of our tickets (Universal), GAC and rest of our stuff.  Did not think that would work and I tried to change the time of our dinner but can't get a later time.
> 
> Answer B: Had to call back because I forgot to write the night of the morning orientation, got "Oh, we could probably get you all set up and out.  We'll try to work something out".  So, I guess it all depends on who you talk to at GKTW.  I'll report back on what happens.
> 
> 2. We have a problem with our Rental Car that we can't seem to get fixed.  I guess GKTW rents the car.  When we set up all of the trip stuff with Carrie our Wish Manager, we asked if we could switch rental cars at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport.  She checked and said they had no problem with doing the switch at the Disney Car Care.  We get our car rental paperwork - they have the drop off at the airport.
> 
> All this week, we have been trying to get it fixed and GKTW keeps telling Carrie they have changed it, but it still shows up as the Airport.  I even called National.  So, I will either change the reservation online or when we get to the counter.  I really don't want to go all the way to the airport when we can switch cars right at Disney.  (We are staying at the Polynesian).  I'm not quite sure why they keep telling us it's changed when it is not!
> 
> Besides those two items, everything else looks really good!  Limo picks us up at 6:00 am next Friday morning  The girls are really excited.  We made autogragh books that they have been decorating for the last few weeks.  Have to start packing and we will be ready
> 
> Stacy



I hope you guys have a WONDERFUL trip!!!!  I hope you will come back and report to us - maybe not a full trip report, but let us know how it goes any give us any hints for our future families!  Thanks for posting!!!    Have a BLAST!


----------



## rcq925

sacall said:


> I should reintroduce myself since I don't post a lot -
> 
> Emma (13) Wish Kid
> Abby (11) Sister
> Stacy (me) Mom
> John  Dad
> 
> We received our Wish Travel package on Monday with all of our travel information.  Couple of things:
> 
> 1. I called GKTW because we are scheduled for 4:55 pm Crystal Palace Birthday Dinner for DH the day we arrive.  Got two answers by two different people (had to call back because I forgot to write down a time).
> 
> Answer A: We could only get our WDW tickets for that day, and then we would have to come back the next morning for the rest of our tickets (Universal), GAC and rest of our stuff.  Did not think that would work and I tried to change the time of our dinner but can't get a later time.
> 
> Answer B: Had to call back because I forgot to write the night of the morning orientation, got "Oh, we could probably get you all set up and out.  We'll try to work something out".  So, I guess it all depends on who you talk to at GKTW.  I'll report back on what happens.
> 
> 2. We have a problem with our Rental Car that we can't seem to get fixed.  I guess GKTW rents the car.  When we set up all of the trip stuff with Carrie our Wish Manager, we asked if we could switch rental cars at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport.  She checked and said they had no problem with doing the switch at the Disney Car Care.  We get our car rental paperwork - they have the drop off at the airport.
> 
> All this week, we have been trying to get it fixed and GKTW keeps telling Carrie they have changed it, but it still shows up as the Airport.  I even called National.  So, I will either change the reservation online or when we get to the counter.  I really don't want to go all the way to the airport when we can switch cars right at Disney.  (We are staying at the Polynesian).  I'm not quite sure why they keep telling us it's changed when it is not!
> 
> Besides those two items, everything else looks really good!  Limo picks us up at 6:00 am next Friday morning  The girls are really excited.  We made autogragh books that they have been decorating for the last few weeks.  Have to start packing and we will be ready
> 
> Stacy



Wow you guys must be so excited!  I hope you have a WONDERFUL trip!  Please come back and share some of your trip with us!!!


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> This may be a first....having TIME to post on here at the same time I am taking care of Lauren!!  I am so excited to be able to DIS some.
> 
> She has a new computer and has been able to do her "notecards" for her summer reading on her computer instead of having to write them out - so she is on her computer and working without any assistance from anyone.
> 
> I have cooked, cleaned, done some laundry...which I can usually not do at all since she usually has to have someone right beside her to turn pages or write, etc.
> 
> So...we are having a good weekend so far!  (I know it is Friday, but I get Friday's off...so it is the weekend for me!)
> 
> Anyway...Just had to say that Lauren is doing well today!



YAY for new computer ! Lauren must be loving her independance  and it's so great that she is doing so well   to you both


----------



## twinmum

maroo said:


> This may be a first....having TIME to post on here at the same time I am taking care of Lauren!!  I am so excited to be able to DIS some.
> 
> She has a new computer and has been able to do her "notecards" for her summer reading on her computer instead of having to write them out - so she is on her computer and working without any assistance from anyone.
> 
> I have cooked, cleaned, done some laundry...which I can usually not do at all since she usually has to have someone right beside her to turn pages or write, etc.
> 
> So...we are having a good weekend so far!  (I know it is Friday, but I get Friday's off...so it is the weekend for me!)
> 
> Anyway...Just had to say that Lauren is doing well today!
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Maroo, I think it is wonderful that Lauren spends some weekends with you - good independence for her ( knowing that she can trust others to help her out...although I know you really are like family to her), an opportunity for Lauren's parents to maybe do something special with her brother, and some respite for Lauren's parents.  While Mark was at camp for almost 2 weeks, I realized how much I needed a little respite.  We have no child care/Mark care help at home other than the odd evening out (once every couple of months?) and while things are much better with the elevator, it's still wonderful to renew and restore.  Our biggest problem seems to be finding the right person to help, or is it finding the time to search?!?  As the new year starts, we'll probably look for a little help on the weekends, maybe just Saturday morning.  I'd like to get to one of Douglas' soccer games!
> 
> Anyway, I am sure you hear it from Lisa, but thought I'd mention how much I can imagine it means to her.  And given how much Lauren loves her time with you, I'll bet she enjoys it too!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> This may be a first....having TIME to post on here at the same time I am taking care of Lauren!!  I am so excited to be able to DIS some.
> 
> She has a new computer and has been able to do her "notecards" for her summer reading on her computer instead of having to write them out - so she is on her computer and working without any assistance from anyone.
> 
> I have cooked, cleaned, done some laundry...which I can usually not do at all since she usually has to have someone right beside her to turn pages or write, etc.
> 
> So...we are having a good weekend so far!  (I know it is Friday, but I get Friday's off...so it is the weekend for me!)
> 
> Anyway...Just had to say that Lauren is doing well today!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys have a WONDERFUL trip!!!!  I hope you will come back and report to us - maybe not a full trip report, but let us know how it goes any give us any hints for our future families!  Thanks for posting!!!    Have a BLAST!



I'm so glad to hear that Lauren is doing well. Yeah !!! on the new computer. Independace is very important. Glad you got some Dis time too.


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Maroo, I think it is wonderful that Lauren spends some weekends with you - good independence for her ( knowing that she can trust others to help her out...although I know you really are like family to her), an opportunity for Lauren's parents to maybe do something special with her brother, and some respite for Lauren's parents.  While Mark was at camp for almost 2 weeks, I realized how much I needed a little respite.  We have no child care/Mark care help at home other than the odd evening out (once every couple of months?) and while things are much better with the elevator, it's still wonderful to renew and restore.  Our biggest problem seems to be finding the right person to help, or is it finding the time to search?!?  As the new year starts, we'll probably look for a little help on the weekends, maybe just Saturday morning.  I'd like to get to one of Douglas' soccer games!
> 
> Anyway, I am sure you hear it from Lisa, but thought I'd mention how much I can imagine it means to her.  And given how much Lauren loves her time with you, I'll bet she enjoys it too!



You are so sweet. 

Lauren's parents are very fortunate - not because of me, but because they really do have a lot of respite.  There are lots of "hands on deck" here at her house. 

Between her husbands severe diabetes and her sons issues - I think Lisa would go insane without some help.  I think Lauren and Mark are a lot alike.  We are very fortunate that Lauren is in regular school and able to keep up with her peers - but the energy it takes us to help her do that is really all-consuming.  She is a girl, too (obviously) so getting her ready for school or to go out is literally a 2.5 hour ordeal - three if you count stretching before she gets up.  Someone has to help her with every task-poor thing can't even do her own hair.  And being a typical teenager, she wants it done a certain way...  And she wants makeup and all of that - and someone elses hands have to do that stuff.

Eating, drinking, everything is done by someone else sitting with her.  Writing her homework, turning pages in books, etc, etc all requires someone else's hands.  So for her to be able to sit without help (virtually) for 40 minutes at a time on the computer - it really is bliss.  She types with just a thumb and can really use her new Mac effectively.  (It has a lot of really great accessibility features.)  I can even clean the kitchen or do some laundry!  Or go to the bathroom.    Normally I really can't do anything extra when I taking care of her.  

Here in MS, she qualifies for home based respite care of 108 hours per month and the agency actually hires and sends those people to the house.  Lauren then figures out which ones she likes and requests those helpers.  But it is nice not to have to worry about it.  Lisa schedules those during the school year and on the weekends when she is working.  Then you add in help from me (and I do sometimes get paid, if they have not used all the hours that particular month - DISNEY money! ) and her grandparents and they really have pretty good coverage to get a break.

Lauren is an interesting case because most children that are as disabled as Lauren (require as much care) are not taking regular classes (because their mind is often affected by their disability, too).  She is basically like a high spinal cord injury would be.  She has her brain working fine, but nothing else really works right.  

Anyway...all that to say - the home based care hours really help.

Everything is going to change next year - as she will be going to college - and that is going to be an interesting challenge!


----------



## kcas75

I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening! 

MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already. 

We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## yinyanggirls

twinmum said:


> Our biggest problem seems to be finding the right person to help, or is it finding the time to search?!?  As the new year starts, we'll probably look for a little help on the weekends, maybe just Saturday morning.  I'd like to get to one of Douglas' soccer games!



You are right, it is hard to find someone you trust and feel comfortable working with your child. My dd is almost 9 and we have had respite for about 3 yrs now. The lady who provides the majority of our help can only do it for about 1.5 hrs during the week but we don't want to let her go because we all love her. She is about my mom's age so it's like having a grandma around. She is strong and energetic though. The agency has asked if we wanted to find someone who could cover more hours but we said no. We'd rather take what we can get with her. (She is available for weekend, date nights about every 2-4 weeks though, so we are lucky there). 



maroo said:


> Everything is going to change next year - as she will be going to college - and that is going to be an interesting challenge!



Maroo, if you don't mind my asking, will Lauren be living at home while attending college? What does she want to major in?

I can relate to the constant side-by-side care for Lauren because even when Phoebe can do things by herself or for herself she hates to be left alone. Usually the only time I can leave her is if she has some fave toys and her Baby Einstein dvds are on. That's why I am so happy that summer vacation ended today! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

kcas75 said:


> I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening!
> 
> MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already.
> 
> We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!



Congrats on the trip! How fun that the doc surprised you with the referral.


----------



## rcq925

kcas75 said:


> I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening!
> 
> MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already.
> 
> We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!



to the Wish Tripper Thread!!  Those sound like great dates for a trip, maybe you can even catch one of the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Parties!  We wanted to go in October, but I will not have enough vacation time at work (Due to all the days taken off for Hayley being sick and in the hospital!) until after October 30th.  So we are going November 14-20.

So glad you are hear and I hope that you will start a PTR so we can get to know you and plan along with you!


----------



## rcq925

Maroo,

Glad to hear that Lauren is doing so well.  Her family is very lucky to have you!!!


----------



## maroo

kcas75 said:


> I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening!
> 
> MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already.
> 
> We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!



 to the DISboards!!  And the wish trippers thread!

Feel free to pop right in and ask any questions you have! 

There is also a FAQ section on the 2nd post of this thread.  It is on the first page, but down past all of the pre-trip reports and trip reports.

And feel free to start a pre-trip report, if you would like!  

!



yinyanggirls said:


> Maroo, if you don't mind my asking, will Lauren be living at home while attending college? What does she want to major in?
> 
> I can relate to the constant side-by-side care for Lauren because even when Phoebe can do things by herself or for herself she hates to be left alone. Usually the only time I can leave her is if she has some fave toys and her Baby Einstein dvds are on. That's why I am so happy that summer vacation ended today! Wahoo!!!!



I don't mind you asking at all!

Lauren basically had three choices she was looking into...
1. Go to community college close to home and live at home.
2. Go to a state school that is about 2 hours from her house - but it is considered probably THE most accessible school in the state and has GREAT apartment style housing for disabled students.
3. Go to a private school that is about 30 min from her house (and only 15 from Jackson, where we all work).

So last Wednesday Lauren went with both of her parents and me for her first official college visit to the private school that is close by.  It is Mississippi College, for anyone that is curious - MC for short.  To be honest - checking out MC was really just a formality - because for YEARS Lauren has wanted to go to MS State.  She has visited there multiple times and was planning to go to school there and live on campus.  But there were a lot of unanswered questions about how she would really do this.  The folks at MS State said students do it all the time (they hire help and some is provided).

But when we got to MC, you could just FEEL the difference between a large state school and a small private school.  For one thing, BOTH of her parents went there, met there and fell in love there.    We had been concerned that it would not really be accessible, because it has old buildings and is very hilly - but we were quite impressed with the accessibility and even more impressed with what they were willing to do to make it even more accessible for her.  They are willing to install automatic doors in the places she frequents most and have already installed some for some other students.  

The rooms for disabled students are all on the first floor in the new dorm very close to an exit (so that campus security can go one place in the event of a fire and get those students out of the building quickly and safely).  They have a roll in shower in each of them and are designed for either one student, two students or one student and their assistant.  They were nice rooms and in a newer dorm.  

They will also let Lauren pick a few classmates to be close to her and can hand pick a roommate, if Lauren wants a student roommate that can help her during the night instead of a PCA.

The disabilities coordinator was so sweet and said that she would like to really help Lauren by being an advocate with vocational rehab.  Voc Rehab, here in MS, helps pay for tuition for disabled students AND provides up to 12 hours of PCA help per day.  So the disability coordinator basically works with voc rehab to get the tuition and PCA hours worked out - but you need an advocate with voc rehab to get the most out of what they have to offer.  Sometimes they won't really "offer" something that Lauren is actually eligible to receive.  So, it helps to have lots of people "on your side" to help with the process.  The thing that MOST impressed me, was that this sweet lady said that she wanted to help Lauren with this "no matter where you go to school!"  She had me right there!!  Man, to think that they would be so kind as to help her regardless of her school choice.  They were just awesome, and really genuinely want to help her figure out the best school choice for her, even if it is NOT MC.

Lauren did really well on the ACT and will get a good chunk of scholarship money for that and she is eligible for $2000 more for her leadership activities through the school and community that she does.  (I told her Mom that NOW is where she "cashes in" for taking Lauren to all of those meetings before school and extra stuff all year long - it isn't easy to do, but the fact she did it is really going to help them all now).  Then voc rehab comes in and helps cover what the school isn't discounting for them through scholarships.  We have not done this process yet - but it seems like it won't be too much trouble to do - just lots of paperwork.

As far as her PCA's while she is in school...it works like this:

Voc Rehab gives a max of 12 hours per day.  We think Lauren will qualify for all 12.  

The school gives a minimum of 4 hours a day of PCA help, but they are going to talk to someone high up (maybe the President??) and see if they can make an exception for Lauren and get some more hours covered for her. 

Then the rest, from what we understand, comes from the student - either with family helping or volunteer help or through time where she doesn't need any specific assistance.

We think her schedule may be something like this:  
- Paid PCA for the morning to get her ready and out the door for classes
- School sponsored PCA for lunch time and a restroom break before or after lunch
- Hopefully school friends or school sponsored PCA can help her with dinner and getting back to her room
- Then paid PCA comes back, does all of her night stuff and spends the night and helps her get ready for the next day (which will be all 12 hours, probably)

I am sure her Mom will help her during the week - it may be that a few of us (her Mom, me and some other female adults) will each have a night of the week where we bunk out in Lauren's room to help her and that would be "free" hours that would make up for some that Lauren would have had to pay for.

Anyway...that is probably more info that you wanted...but that is what we are thinking right now.  I promise you that before we visited and made a bunch of phone calls that her Mom did NOT think this was going to work without breaking the bank - but it really looks a lot more "doable" now that we have a lot of the information.  

Lauren IS going to MC, by the way.  She made it official this weekend and is in the process of filling out the application.   

Our church is a mulit-site church - which means we have a main campus, but we have smaller campuses around the metro area - and one of those campuses is where Lauren will be going to school.  So we are hoping she will meet some people from that location and have folks that will possibly volunteer to help her with some tangible things while she is in school, too.

Of course, Lauren will have to hire all of these people to help her.  It will no longer be an agency.  Lauren plans to hire possibly 4 students to split the school hours (unless she just happens to find a student that really wants more hours) and she will hire at least 4 trained PCA's to help with the mornings and more medical stuff.  So Lauren has a lot of work cut out for her to manage it all.




rcq925 said:


> Maroo,
> 
> Glad to hear that Lauren is doing so well.  Her family is very lucky to have you!!!



You are so sweet.  I feel lucky to have them, really!


----------



## yinyanggirls

That's amazing how much is available to her after leaving the school district. It will be a challenge organizing all of those people and their schedules but once it's in place it sounds like it will work well. Congrats Lauren on going to college!


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> That's amazing how much is available to her after leaving the school district. It will be a challenge organizing all of those people and their schedules but once it's in place it sounds like it will work well. Congrats Lauren on going to college!



I think...that it is Federal Law that the IEP basically transfer over to the college level...?

But MS also has a vocational rehab program and their rationale is that if they can help students get to and through college, that they can get a job when they get out and not have to rely on state funds for food, shelter and medical expenses for their whole adult life.

Of course, Lauren will still be disabled when she is done with school - but she wants to be a counselor, which is something she can do without direct assistance during a session - so I think that is a great idea for a career path for her.  

She is excited and a little scared.  

She has progressed a lot in her disease process over the past year.  She now can not write any more and is increasingly uncomfortable sitting up in her chair.  So I am really proud of her for really wanting to go to college and pursue a degree.  She doesn't really think too far in the future in general, because no one knows what 5 years down the road even looks like for her, but she said she wants to go to college no matter what her prognosis is - no point in "sitting around" is what she says!

She has been bugging her Mom the past few days with, "But, Mom - I only have a year left with you!"


----------



## kdzbear

Maroo,

I think what Lauren has accomplished is so amazing! I am so glad that you are there for her and her family! I can't believe she is heading off to college next year! Congrats to everyone on this great achievement!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I think...that it is Federal Law that the IEP basically transfer over to the college level...?




Hi Maroo, I know you think you are the lucky one to know, love and assist Lauren and her family and you are.  However, I KNOW they love you and feel blessed to have you and so are all of us on the DIS whom you help so much . I wish I had someone like you in my life! As for college...it is an entirely different process once you go on to higher education. Civil law takes over and it protects people with disabilities from discrimination in admission to college and participation in college activities. It sounds as if the college will guide her and assist in all that she needs, Praise God! Lauren certainly has a great support system and excellent plans in place. I will pray for easy execution and BELIEVE that things will work out smoothly. How exciting for EVERYONE!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

kcas75 said:


> I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening!
> 
> MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already.
> 
> We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!



A new wish trip Yahoo!  I can't wait to learn more about your family, I hope you do a PTR!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kcas75 said:


> I apologize - I have been reading the boards, but am new to this. I am a mom to two great kids and a wife to a great hubby. Our 3 year old son is our wish kid. His genetics/mito/metabolic dr surprised us and referred us to this without us even realizing what was happening!
> 
> MAW volunteers have been wonderful and we have had the chance to take part in some activities already.
> 
> We are scheduled for our trip 10/14-10/20. I have so many questions and we are so excited, but I first just wanted to introduce myself!



Hi Kara,

  It's Kris from P2P. It's good to see you here. So glad Cooper is getting his wish to WDW. Thankfully you don't have a long time to wait.


----------



## kayrason333

sacall said:


> I should reintroduce myself since I don't post a lot -
> 
> Emma (13) Wish Kid
> Abby (11) Sister
> Stacy (me) Mom
> John  Dad



Welcome!!!


----------



## yinyanggirls

maroo said:


> She doesn't really think too far in the future in general, because no one knows what 5 years down the road even looks like for her, but she said she wants to go to college no matter what her prognosis is - no point in "sitting around" is what she says!



I remember at Phoebe's first IEP mtg they asked me what my long term goals were for her. I replied "she's three. Does anyone have Long Term goals for their three yr old???". Now I have a better idea of what they meant and what my goals are, but at the time is seemed ludicrous. 




maroo said:


> She has been bugging her Mom the past few days with, "But, Mom - I only have a year left with you!"



What suckers you all are!


----------



## jbrnhrt

I just wanted to introduce myself.I have been happily married for 5 years, and am the mom to 2 wonderful kids, Dominick 6, and Laila 2. We are officially going on a wish trip to WDW!  MY ds Dominick is 6 and has spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, hydronephrosis, and arnold chiari malformation II. Our daughter will not be going with us, this was DH's idea, and he's put his foot down. I can understand the reasoning(she's too young to remember, she doesn't do well in the heat, we want to focus on Dominick, but I still feel guilty) We do not yet know the dates, but have asked go during MNSSHP, so middle of Sept to end of Oct. I'm so excited I can't stop talking about, so I'm glad I found this thread!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself.I have been happily married for 5 years, and am the mom to 2 wonderful kids, Dominick 6, and Laila 2. We are officially going on a wish trip to WDW!  MY ds Dominick is 6 and has spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, hydronephrosis, and arnold chiari malformation II. Our daughter will not be going with us, this was DH's idea, and he's put his foot down. I can understand the reasoning(she's too young to remember, she doesn't do well in the heat, we want to focus on Dominick, but I still feel guilty) We do not yet know the dates, but have asked go during MNSSHP, so middle of Sept to end of Oct. I'm so excited I can't stop talking about, so I'm glad I found this thread!



Hi there,

   Glad you came by. Are you going to do a PTR? I can see your DH reasons. I hope you get the dates you want. We are still waiting on dates too. We want to go in March though.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I heard that TS3 is closing 8/16/-8/28. Is this true? They better not close it when we go. That's my fave ride.


----------



## vincev33

Mom2mitokids said:


> I heard that TS3 is closing 8/16/-8/28. Is this true? They better not close it when we go. That's my fave ride.



That is true.  We will be there during this time, but luckily we will have a few days after to get back their to ride it.

Allears link for Rehabs and closings- http://allears.net/tp/rehabs.htm


----------



## kayrason333

jbrnhrt said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself.I have been happily married for 5 years, and am the mom to 2 wonderful kids, Dominick 6, and Laila 2. We are officially going on a wish trip to WDW!  MY ds Dominick is 6 and has spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, hydronephrosis, and arnold chiari malformation II. Our daughter will not be going with us, this was DH's idea, and he's put his foot down. I can understand the reasoning(she's too young to remember, she doesn't do well in the heat, we want to focus on Dominick, but I still feel guilty) We do not yet know the dates, but have asked go during MNSSHP, so middle of Sept to end of Oct. I'm so excited I can't stop talking about, so I'm glad I found this thread!



Welcome! So glad you are here


----------



## rcq925

jbrnhrt said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself.I have been happily married for 5 years, and am the mom to 2 wonderful kids, Dominick 6, and Laila 2. We are officially going on a wish trip to WDW!  MY ds Dominick is 6 and has spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, hydronephrosis, and arnold chiari malformation II. Our daughter will not be going with us, this was DH's idea, and he's put his foot down. I can understand the reasoning(she's too young to remember, she doesn't do well in the heat, we want to focus on Dominick, but I still feel guilty) We do not yet know the dates, but have asked go during MNSSHP, so middle of Sept to end of Oct. I'm so excited I can't stop talking about, so I'm glad I found this thread!



to the Wish Tripper Thread!  So glad your son will get his wish.  I don kind of understand where your hubby is coming from.  At 2 years old your daughter will not remember the trip and this will allow you to both focus solely on your son and do exactly what he wants to do without worrying about diaper changes and naps for your daughter!  I hope you get your dates soon !  Keep us updated and start a PTR if you can, would love to see pics of your family!


----------



## maroo

kdzbear said:


> Maroo,
> 
> I think what Lauren has accomplished is so amazing! I am so glad that you are there for her and her family! I can't believe she is heading off to college next year! Congrats to everyone on this great achievement!



Thank you!     I know...time flies, doesn't it!



blessedmom4 said:


> Hi Maroo, I know you think you are the lucky one to know, love and assist Lauren and her family and you are.  However, I KNOW they love you and feel blessed to have you and so are all of us on the DIS whom you help so much . I wish I had someone like you in my life! As for college...it is an entirely different process once you go on to higher education. Civil law takes over and it protects people with disabilities from discrimination in admission to college and participation in college activities. It sounds as if the college will guide her and assist in all that she needs, Praise God! Lauren certainly has a great support system and excellent plans in place. I will pray for easy execution and BELIEVE that things will work out smoothly. How exciting for EVERYONE!!!



You are so sweet!  And I appreciate, so much, those words of encouragement!    We are excited for her!



yinyanggirls said:


> I remember at Phoebe's first IEP mtg they asked me what my long term goals were for her. I replied "she's three. Does anyone have Long Term goals for their three yr old???". Now I have a better idea of what they meant and what my goals are, but at the time is seemed ludicrous.
> 
> 
> What suckers you all are!



  Long term goals for a 3 year old?  Good grief.

Yeah...actually, Lisa isn't biting.    Lauren did get to sleep with my dog, Muffin, the other night because she was going on and on about how she will never get to sleep with her in college...blah, blah, blah.  She snowed me.  



jbrnhrt said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself.I have been happily married for 5 years, and am the mom to 2 wonderful kids, Dominick 6, and Laila 2. We are officially going on a wish trip to WDW!  MY ds Dominick is 6 and has spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, hydronephrosis, and arnold chiari malformation II. Our daughter will not be going with us, this was DH's idea, and he's put his foot down. I can understand the reasoning(she's too young to remember, she doesn't do well in the heat, we want to focus on Dominick, but I still feel guilty) We do not yet know the dates, but have asked go during MNSSHP, so middle of Sept to end of Oct. I'm so excited I can't stop talking about, so I'm glad I found this thread!



 to the wish trippers thread!  We are glad to have you!

You can find some "hints" and FAQ on the second post of this thread - on the first page - keep scrolling down past all of the links to the pre-trip reports and post-trip reports.  

We are glad you are here!!


----------



## oklamomof4boys

I haven't been on this thread for quite a while.  We took our wish trip back in 2008 ( made me tear up to see our trip report listed- along with all the wonderful families that were planning trips at the same time- such wonderful memories).  Anyway, when we were planning our trip, there was someone who would design customized iron on transfers for trips ( she did ours for a wish trip, but she had designs for all Disney trips).  Does anyone here know where I can find that thread?  I thought maybe she was still designing shirts for wish trips also.


----------



## maroo

oklamomof4boys said:


> I haven't been on this thread for quite a while.  We took our wish trip back in 2008 ( made me tear up to see our trip report listed- along with all the wonderful families that were planning trips at the same time- such wonderful memories).  Anyway, when we were planning our trip, there was someone who would design customized iron on transfers for trips ( she did ours for a wish trip, but she had designs for all Disney trips).  Does anyone here know where I can find that thread?  I thought maybe she was still designing shirts for wish trips also.



Go to the Disigns part of the DIS - it is at the bottom - I think it is called Creative Disigns or something like that.

There are multiple designers over there with lots of great stuff!  

Some of the designers had left for a time, but a few of them are back - so if you have not looked recently, then that is what I would do.

And I would buy the transfers from "Amy Mickey"...can't remember her user name right off...and she doesn't "sell" them on the DIS - you have to get her website from someone - If you can't find it, post here and I can get you a link to it somehow.  I bought 100 from her the last time I made a purchase, so I am good for transfers for a LONG time!


----------



## visitingapril09

I see on the allears link that Blizzard Beach closes in Feb until March for it's annual refurbishment. Does anyone know if it is usually open again by late March?? It could change the type of ticket we buy.


----------



## jbrnhrt

Can someone explain what goes into a PTR? Ones i've read have background on the family, and wish child, and some plans for the wish trip. Is that it?


----------



## rcq925

jbrnhrt said:


> Can someone explain what goes into a PTR? Ones i've read have background on the family, and wish child, and some plans for the wish trip. Is that it?



Yep that's it!  Pretty simple and I would love to read your PTR if you have time!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

oklamomof4boys said:


> I haven't been on this thread for quite a while.  We took our wish trip back in 2008 ( made me tear up to see our trip report listed- along with all the wonderful families that were planning trips at the same time- such wonderful memories).  Anyway, when we were planning our trip, there was someone who would design customized iron on transfers for trips ( she did ours for a wish trip, but she had designs for all Disney trips).  Does anyone here know where I can find that thread?  I thought maybe she was still designing shirts for wish trips also.



I remember reading Nathans PTR and TR. I believe we were at GKTW at the same time. My youngest got a wish and now my other child was granted one. We were there November 16th-22nd 08. I hope you can find the designer on here.


----------



## jbrnhrt

My name is Jessica and I'm the wife of Rick, and proud mother of Dominick 6, and Laila 2.
Dominick is our wish child. I got pregnant with Dominick shortly after my 18th birthday (surprise! ) and during my routine mid-pregnancy ultrasound the doctors found some abnormalities. We were told our baby didn't have a face, a brain, only half a spinal cord, and under developed legs. A month later we saw a maternal fetal medicine doctor who diagnosed Dominick with spina bifida.He did indeed have problems with his legs, spine, and brain, but with surgery and proper care he would live. We were told he would have developmental delays, physical delays, and require 2 surgeries in the first few days of life, and various other surgeries through out his life, as well as bowel and bladder incontenence. As an effect of the spina bifida he has hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari malformation II,and hydronephrosis. He was given a 5% chance of not being paralyzed. This doctor told us they only place in our area that can give him the care he needs is at Milton Hershey Medical Center. So that's where Dominick was born. 
Dominick was born 4 weeks early through scheduled c-section, and was immediately taken to the NICU. But we got a wonderful surprise, he was not paralyzed, he could wiggle his toes! The day after he was born he had his 1st surgery which put his spinal cord back in to the spinal column, and closed up the opening. At 5 days old Dominick had his second surgery, in which they placed his first VP shunt system to control the hydrocephalus. The next day when my baby was 6 days old I finally got to hold him! When Dom was 8 days home he got to go home! He immediately started receiving physical therapy. Medically speaking the next year was pretty uneventful. In May 2005 Dominick's dad and I got married. Two weeks after our wedding Dom had surgery scheduled to correct strabismus, an eye condition in which the eyes try to focus separately sothe brain shuts off the weak eye. That went well and he now wears bifocal glasses to fine tune his vision. The major issues started in June 2005 when Dom had his 1st shunt revision, the dr made a major mistake and Dom ended up needing 5 subsequent surgeries to fix this problem. He had 3 surgeries in a 5 week span,all of which were emergency, they just had a really difficult time correcting the dr's mistake. Then in December 2005 the scar tissue on the top of Dom's head tore open because it was so damaged it couldn't stretch like it needed to in order to accomidate his growing skull. Dominick spent 2 weeks in intensive care with an external shunt in his brain, an infection in his spinal fluid, and a cast from his armpits to his toes( poor thing also had a broken femur at the time). They ended up having to do plastic surgery to repair the large area of damaged skin ( about the diameter of a tennis ball). Luckily that seemed to do the trick! Dom has had the same shunt since then. His most recent surgery was in September 2009. This was an ACE(antigrade continence enema). They took his appendix, connected one end to a port in his tummy, and the other end to the top of his bowel. Now every day pass a catheter of an enema bag through the appendix and can irrigate his bowel directly where it needs to be. He in now in big boy underwear! Dominick is starting 1st grade in 2 weeks and has far exceeded everyone's expectations! He really struggles with reading writing, he is at a level you would expect a 4 year old to be at, but he is at a 4th grade math level(this he got from his dad). He gets PT,OT, and speech every week. Right now we are still trying to come up with the perfect bowel and bladder regimen for Dom, but we're getting there. Every time we see a dr we are given a new complication to watch out for. So far he has every one of them. The most recent being seizures. 
I also have a beautiful little girl, Laila. She just turned 2. When we learned of Dom's health issues we thought we didn't want any more children, but decided we wanted one sibling for him, a special friend, he says. After 2 years of fertility treatments, and treatments to prevent spina bifida, I got pregnant. We call Laila our super baby. She has been advanced from the day she was born. All the doctors and nurses came to see her the day she born because they never saw a baby hold their head up the day they were born. Poor Dominick gets mad because he struggles every day with his homework and Laila comes over and tells him the answers. I have a feeling their teenage years will be very interesting!
Back in May we got in contact with another family at Hershey Medical Center and they asked if Dom has received a wish. We said no, so they referred us to MAW. Dom was so excited to hear that he was approved! He immediately knew what his wish was, the one thing we were never able to give him. He wanted to go to Mickey's house!! So in the middle of July we meet with our wonderful volunteers, and 3 day later we found out his wish was approved! So we're officially going to Disney! We're still waiting for the dates, but we asked to go during MNSSHP, and they said that's fine, it's now just red tape to get the trip actually scheduled.
So our rough plan for our trip is this:
day 1- fly to Orlando, spend afternoon at GKTW, evening at Downtown Disney
day 2-6 (not sure what order we're gonna do stuff in, waiting to figure that out until we know our dates)
- Full day at Mk
-GKTW during the day, MNSSHP at night
-Full day at Epcot
-Morning at AK, Evening at HS
-full day at seaworld
day 7 - fly home

we really want to go to universal but don't think we will have time. if we end up working our way through WDW faster than we anticipate, we will go to universal.


----------



## maroo

visitingapril09 said:


> I see on the allears link that Blizzard Beach closes in Feb until March for it's annual refurbishment. Does anyone know if it is usually open again by late March?? It could change the type of ticket we buy.



Usually one water park is closed each winter for refurb...sounds like it will be Blizzard Beach this time...Not sure at what point in the spring they open back up.

But you could do Typhoon Lagoon, even if Blizzard is closed....



jbrnhrt said:


> Can someone explain what goes into a PTR? Ones i've read have background on the family, and wish child, and some plans for the wish trip. Is that it?



That is it! 

I read your info below!   Sounds like you guys have been through a lot!  I like your plans for doing MNSSHP!!  I love that party!  Your plans sound a lot like ours - we knew we would not have time for Universal, either.

You can post your "pretrip report" officially on the Pre-trip report board, if you want or you can just post your info here (like you did) and ask your questions here, too.  Totally up to you.

You can also post pictures, if you want and feel comfortable doing so.   

Hints for how to do all of that are on the 2nd post of this thread.  To get there you click "First" below and scroll down past all of the pretrip report links.  

 to the thread!!


----------



## fulseasmama

Hello Everyone...I recently started a PTR for my daughter's upcoming MAW trip and I wanted to introduce my family.  We are getting excited to plan for my daughter Chelsea's wish trip with dates TBD but hopefully sometime in Feb 2011.  We have never been to Walt Disneyworld, Universal Studios or Seaworld so I am so happy to have found these boards and look forward to having such a great resource for planning our trip.  I think I put a link to our PTR in my signature and I tried to do my best to introduce our family and give some background as to why our little love was given the chance to make a wish.  I have enjoyed reading some PTR's and TR's and look forward to learning from them and getting to know everyone.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> My name is Jessica and I'm the wife of Rick, and proud mother of Dominick 6, and Laila 2.
> Dominick is our wish child. I got pregnant with Dominick shortly after my 18th birthday (surprise! ) and during my routine mid-pregnancy ultrasound the doctors found some abnormalities. We were told our baby didn't have a face, a brain, only half a spinal cord, and under developed legs. A month later we saw a maternal fetal medicine doctor who diagnosed Dominick with spina bifida.He did indeed have problems with his legs, spine, and brain, but with surgery and proper care he would live. We were told he would have developmental delays, physical delays, and require 2 surgeries in the first few days of life, and various other surgeries through out his life, as well as bowel and bladder incontenence. As an effect of the spina bifida he has hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari malformation II,and hydronephrosis. He was given a 5% chance of not being paralyzed. This doctor told us they only place in our area that can give him the care he needs is at Milton Hershey Medical Center. So that's where Dominick was born.
> Dominick was born 4 weeks early through scheduled c-section, and was immediately taken to the NICU. But we got a wonderful surprise, he was not paralyzed, he could wiggle his toes! The day after he was born he had his 1st surgery which put his spinal cord back in to the spinal column, and closed up the opening. At 5 days old Dominick had his second surgery, in which they placed his first VP shunt system to control the hydrocephalus. The next day when my baby was 6 days old I finally got to hold him! When Dom was 8 days home he got to go home! He immediately started receiving physical therapy. Medically speaking the next year was pretty uneventful. In May 2005 Dominick's dad and I got married. Two weeks after our wedding Dom had surgery scheduled to correct strabismus, an eye condition in which the eyes try to focus separately sothe brain shuts off the weak eye. That went well and he now wears bifocal glasses to fine tune his vision. The major issues started in June 2005 when Dom had his 1st shunt revision, the dr made a major mistake and Dom ended up needing 5 subsequent surgeries to fix this problem. He had 3 surgeries in a 5 week span,all of which were emergency, they just had a really difficult time correcting the dr's mistake. Then in December 2005 the scar tissue on the top of Dom's head tore open because it was so damaged it couldn't stretch like it needed to in order to accomidate his growing skull. Dominick spent 2 weeks in intensive care with an external shunt in his brain, an infection in his spinal fluid, and a cast from his armpits to his toes( poor thing also had a broken femur at the time). They ended up having to do plastic surgery to repair the large area of damaged skin ( about the diameter of a tennis ball). Luckily that seemed to do the trick! Dom has had the same shunt since then. His most recent surgery was in September 2009. This was an ACE(antigrade continence enema). They took his appendix, connected one end to a port in his tummy, and the other end to the top of his bowel. Now every day pass a catheter of an enema bag through the appendix and can irrigate his bowel directly where it needs to be. He in now in big boy underwear! Dominick is starting 1st grade in 2 weeks and has far exceeded everyone's expectations! He really struggles with reading writing, he is at a level you would expect a 4 year old to be at, but he is at a 4th grade math level(this he got from his dad). He gets PT,OT, and speech every week. Right now we are still trying to come up with the perfect bowel and bladder regimen for Dom, but we're getting there. Every time we see a dr we are given a new complication to watch out for. So far he has every one of them. The most recent being seizures.
> I also have a beautiful little girl, Laila. She just turned 2. When we learned of Dom's health issues we thought we didn't want any more children, but decided we wanted one sibling for him, a special friend, he says. After 2 years of fertility treatments, and treatments to prevent spina bifida, I got pregnant. We call Laila our super baby. She has been advanced from the day she was born. All the doctors and nurses came to see her the day she born because they never saw a baby hold their head up the day they were born. Poor Dominick gets mad because he struggles every day with his homework and Laila comes over and tells him the answers. I have a feeling their teenage years will be very interesting!
> Back in May we got in contact with another family at Hershey Medical Center and they asked if Dom has received a wish. We said no, so they referred us to MAW. Dom was so excited to hear that he was approved! He immediately knew what his wish was, the one thing we were never able to give him. He wanted to go to Mickey's house!! So in the middle of July we meet with our wonderful volunteers, and 3 day later we found out his wish was approved! So we're officially going to Disney! We're still waiting for the dates, but we asked to go during MNSSHP, and they said that's fine, it's now just red tape to get the trip actually scheduled.
> So our rough plan for our trip is this:
> day 1- fly to Orlando, spend afternoon at GKTW, evening at Downtown Disney
> day 2-6 (not sure what order we're gonna do stuff in, waiting to figure that out until we know our dates)
> - Full day at Mk
> -GKTW during the day, MNSSHP at night
> -Full day at Epcot
> -Morning at AK, Evening at HS
> -full day at seaworld
> day 7 - fly home
> 
> we really want to go to universal but don't think we will have time. if we end up working our way through WDW faster than we anticipate, we will go to universal.



That was a great PTR. They are talking about an ACE procedure on my youngest. I hope you get your dates. We wanted Nov.14-20th but our MAW chapter said it would be impossible. That's ok...as we think March will be better. Can't wait to hear more about your trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> Hello Everyone...I recently started a PTR for my daughter's upcoming MAW trip and I wanted to introduce my family.  We are getting excited to plan for my daughter Chelsea's wish trip with dates TBD but hopefully sometime in Feb 2011.  We have never been to Walt Disneyworld, Universal Studios or Seaworld so I am so happy to have found these boards and look forward to having such a great resource for planning our trip.  I think I put a link to our PTR in my signature and I tried to do my best to introduce our family and give some background as to why our little love was given the chance to make a wish.  I have enjoyed reading some PTR's and TR's and look forward to learning from them and getting to know everyone.



I already posted on your PTR, but wanted to say Hi here.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

vincev33 said:


> That is true.  We will be there during this time, but luckily we will have a few days after to get back their to ride it.
> 
> Allears link for Rehabs and closings- http://allears.net/tp/rehabs.htm



Cool site...thank you


----------



## J'sMum

Wow ! Hiya everyone, miss a couple days and you miss so much here LOL. Sooooo welcome to the new folks I can't wait to read your PTR's


----------



## jbrnhrt

Mom2mitokids said:


> That was a great PTR. They are talking about an ACE procedure on my youngest. I hope you get your dates. We wanted Nov.14-20th but our MAW chapter said it would be impossible. That's ok...as we think March will be better. Can't wait to hear more about your trip.



we are so glad we chose the ACE for our son, but more importantly he's glad he had it done. It got him out of diapers, and he no longer has stomach aches all the time, and no more diaper rash. Some days he doesn't want to sit still for the 45 minutes it requires but that's because he's 6! Some days I wish I could hide in the bathroom for 45 minutes! It's been almost a year now and we're still fine tuning his requirements, but life with a special needs child is all about going with the flow, accepting change, and being prepared for anyting. Do you think you will do the ACE? If you have any questions about it feel free to ask


----------



## kayrason333

Hi Everyone! 
I have already posted on my PTR thread, but wanted to post it here too.....we have been asked to participate in The Big Give!!!! 
We are so excited and honored that we will have some wonderful, talented and creative people helping make our trip unforgettable!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> we are so glad we chose the ACE for our son, but more importantly he's glad he had it done. It got him out of diapers, and he no longer has stomach aches all the time, and no more diaper rash. Some days he doesn't want to sit still for the 45 minutes it requires but that's because he's 6! Some days I wish I could hide in the bathroom for 45 minutes! It's been almost a year now and we're still fine tuning his requirements, but life with a special needs child is all about going with the flow, accepting change, and being prepared for anyting. Do you think you will do the ACE? If you have any questions about it feel free to ask



I'm not sure yet. We are waiting to see a motility doctor and do some testing, but it has come up. She gets so constipated that I have been doing weekly Enemas. She just got released form the hospital on Monday for a complete clean out. I honestly don't know much about the ACE procedure. BTW...We live in Lancaster CA..


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kayrason333 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have already posted on my PTR thread, but wanted to post it here too.....we have been asked to participate in The Big Give!!!!
> We are so excited and honored that we will have some wonderful, talented and creative people helping make our trip unforgettable!!



That is so awesome. I love all they do


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Normally one water park will close at a time, and the first one will close around the end of October.  This is necessary as all the pumps have to be torn down and rebuilt because of all the sand that gets in them.  The November schedule shows TL Closed for the entire month.  It does show the first closed day as October 31.

On the second Sunday in January (the 9th) Typhoon will reopen and the Blizzard will close.  On the second or third Sunday in March you will then have both parks open again.  

I would expect that Typhoon will always be the first one to close.  Blizzard is themed to Christmas, so there would be minimal additional holiday decorations required.

Note that the 2008/2009 winter was an abberation; the floor of TL was badly cracked and they had to completely rebuild the Lagoon.  To give you an idea of what was done, it required 26 days just to allow the concrete to cure.


----------



## jbrnhrt

Mom2mitokids said:


> I'm not sure yet. We are waiting to see a motility doctor and do some testing, but it has come up. She gets so constipated that I have been doing weekly Enemas. She just got released form the hospital on Monday for a complete clean out. I honestly don't know much about the ACE procedure. BTW...We live in Lancaster CA..



sounds a lot like what my son was going through. We were constantly doing enemas, RX laxatives, and clean outs at the hospital. The ACE on his own doesnt' keep his completely cleaned out, he still takes miralax daily, and every now and then have to  run colyte ( the medicine the hospital uses to clean them out) through his ACE flush. But the ACE keeps things moving and prevents the big build ups. We weren't really fully explained every thing either. Talking to other parents is what made us decide to do it, but no one knows your daughter like you do I think it's like every other medical issue, you have to learn as you go. BTW...that's funny


----------



## jbrnhrt

we are going on our WT sometime from middle of sept to end of oct. How much planning did you do for working your way around the parks? i see on other boards people using touringplans.com, but us wish trippers don't have to use FP, we go straight to the front of the lines, so I imagine that means we can get more in? We know our "must sees", is that all the planning we need to do? I don't want to be commando because my son gets tired fast, and he's one who likes to take his time and soak it all in. But I want him to have the best experience possible. I guess I"m answering my own question!


----------



## rcq925

kayrason333 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have already posted on my PTR thread, but wanted to post it here too.....we have been asked to participate in The Big Give!!!!
> We are so excited and honored that we will have some wonderful, talented and creative people helping make our trip unforgettable!!



Wow your are so lucky!!  The Big Givers do some awesome stuff and I can't wait to see the pictures of your Big Gives!  I love all of the custom outfits they do and everything they do to make a wish trip even more special!


----------



## Soon2B4

Hey everyone!

I have been MIA since Aidan's wish in December, I wish I had more time to stay on top of all the wonderful wish trips. With moving and 2 rambunctious kids, I don't have much time to myself! I was talking to a wish family that hasn't gone yet and wanted to make sure I told them correctly about Universal. Disney gives you 3 day with Park Hopper, Sea World gives 1 day with free animal feedings, and Universal gives 2 days with a "hopper". Is that correct? We didn't do Universal so I was a little fuzzy on that one.  TIA for refreshing my memory! I have decided that kids drain your memory!


----------



## rcq925

I posted this on my PTR, but wanted to share it here as well!

We have just been invited to be part of the Big Give! I am so excited after seeing all of the wonderful things on past PTR's. I know this is a group of true angels that really dedicate their time and skills to make wish trips even better!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for selecting Hayley and our Family to be part of the Big Give!

We also had other fun news to celebrate. One of Hayley's make A Wish Volunteers, Karen, works for our local minor league baseball team the Tin Caps. She invited us to the game last night and Hayley got to throw out the first pitch of the game She was so excited and had so much fun! They said her name, that she was 6 years old and that she has Cystic Fibrosis. They also said that we were going on a Make A Wish trip to Disney in November and they showed her with her name and the Make A Wish logo on the big Jumbo scoreboard! I will post a picture later tonight or tomorrow. We got home late from the game and I am at work now. 

Karen also got us awesome seats for the game right behind home plate! It was a great night, but VERY HOT!!! We may have sweated off a few pound, which my hubby and I could use!

We are almost down to less than three months and getting very excited!


----------



## maroo

fulseasmama said:


> Hello Everyone...I recently started a PTR for my daughter's upcoming MAW trip and I wanted to introduce my family.  We are getting excited to plan for my daughter Chelsea's wish trip with dates TBD but hopefully sometime in Feb 2011.  We have never been to Walt Disneyworld, Universal Studios or Seaworld so I am so happy to have found these boards and look forward to having such a great resource for planning our trip.  I think I put a link to our PTR in my signature and I tried to do my best to introduce our family and give some background as to why our little love was given the chance to make a wish.  I have enjoyed reading some PTR's and TR's and look forward to learning from them and getting to know everyone.



I have no idea how I missed this yesterday?!?!  I will head over there shortly and put a link on page one of this thread!

 to the wish trippers thread!!!!  



kayrason333 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have already posted on my PTR thread, but wanted to post it here too.....we have been asked to participate in The Big Give!!!!
> We are so excited and honored that we will have some wonderful, talented and creative people helping make our trip unforgettable!!







Cheshire Figment said:


> Normally one water park will close at a time, and the first one will close around the end of October.  This is necessary as all the pumps have to be torn down and rebuilt because of all the sand that gets in them.  The November schedule shows TL Closed for the entire month.  It does show the first closed day as October 31.
> 
> On the second Sunday in January (the 9th) Typhoon will reopen and the Blizzard will close.  On the second or third Sunday in March you will then have both parks open again.
> 
> I would expect that Typhoon will always be the first one to close.  Blizzard is themed to Christmas, so there would be minimal additional holiday decorations required.
> 
> Note that the 2008/2009 winter was an abberation; the floor of TL was badly cracked and they had to completely rebuild the Lagoon.  To give you an idea of what was done, it required 26 days just to allow the concrete to cure.



Ah!  The expert!!  Thanks so much for the info!  



jbrnhrt said:


> we are going on our WT sometime from middle of sept to end of oct. How much planning did you do for working your way around the parks? i see on other boards people using touringplans.com, but us wish trippers don't have to use FP, we go straight to the front of the lines, so I imagine that means we can get more in? We know our "must sees", is that all the planning we need to do? I don't want to be commando because my son gets tired fast, and he's one who likes to take his time and soak it all in. But I want him to have the best experience possible. I guess I"m answering my own question!



Well...I kinda want to address the "straight to the front of the line"...it actually is not a straight FOTL pass for every attraction.  Some attractions are FOTL - some you will go through the exit to get to the ride - some you will just use the FP line and you will still wait, but not in the regular line.  There are a few rides where you may wait longer than other guests - especially if you require a wheelchair car or are behind other guests that need a wheelchair car.

I don't think you should worry too much about the crowd score...but using a site like Touringplans.com or Tour Guide Mike may help you decide the best parks to do on the best days...that will help avoid crowds in general and is always a good thing.  You probably want to avoid DHS on a Fantasmic night, unless you want to see Fantasmic.  You also want to avoid EMH nights, for the most part, because GKTW does not count as staying onsite and you might as well avoid those crowds.

Otherwise...yes!...go with the flow. 

Generally on a wish trip, you won't make it at rope drop (you may, but there is a lot to do at GKTW in the morning that may "slow" you down).  They have good breakfast, characters, a carousel and lots of activities going on at GKTW - so some families end up at the parks by midmorning and just stay until they are tired and come back to GKTW for the night activities.  Of course, if you want to see something at a park (late show or fireworks or parade), then some families stay all day and into the night.  

One other thing to consider as you plan...what GKTW activities do you want to do?  Is the Christmas party important to you?  Or the Birthday Party?  If so, you will want to make sure you don't have your family going ot Fantasmic that night that you plan to be at the Christmas party...

Other than that...go with the flow.  Things will happen on your trip (good and bad) that will take you off the plan - and just go with it.  Magic will happen on these trips - always does.  There is always a magical moment that families report back.  

One more thing...always have your camera ready. 




Soon2B4 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA since Aidan's wish in December, I wish I had more time to stay on top of all the wonderful wish trips. With moving and 2 rambunctious kids, I don't have much time to myself! I was talking to a wish family that hasn't gone yet and wanted to make sure I told them correctly about Universal. Disney gives you 3 day with Park Hopper, Sea World gives 1 day with free animal feedings, and Universal gives 2 days with a "hopper". Is that correct? We didn't do Universal so I was a little fuzzy on that one.  TIA for refreshing my memory! I have decided that kids drain your memory!



Yes!  That is correct! 



rcq925 said:


> I posted this on my PTR, but wanted to share it here as well!
> 
> We have just been invited to be part of the Big Give! I am so excited after seeing all of the wonderful things on past PTR's. I know this is a group of true angels that really dedicate their time and skills to make wish trips even better!
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart for selecting Hayley and our Family to be part of the Big Give!
> 
> We also had other fun news to celebrate. One of Hayley's make A Wish Volunteers, Karen, works for our local minor league baseball team the Tin Caps. She invited us to the game last night and Hayley got to throw out the first pitch of the game She was so excited and had so much fun! They said her name, that she was 6 years old and that she has Cystic Fibrosis. They also said that we were going on a Make A Wish trip to Disney in November and they showed her with her name and the Make A Wish logo on the big Jumbo scoreboard! I will post a picture later tonight or tomorrow. We got home late from the game and I am at work now.
> 
> Karen also got us awesome seats for the game right behind home plate! It was a great night, but VERY HOT!!! We may have sweated off a few pound, which my hubby and I could use!
> 
> We are almost down to less than three months and getting very excited!



Awesome on the Big Give!

And how cool she got to throw out the first pitch!!!  And get some PR for Make a Wish!  That is awesome!


----------



## J'sMum

I posted mention of this on our PTR but wanted to mention here as well
We have some very busy bee's on this board  I too was notified that we were chosen for the Big Give Thank You so much !!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> we are going on our WT sometime from middle of sept to end of oct. How much planning did you do for working your way around the parks? i see on other boards people using touringplans.com, but us wish trippers don't have to use FP, we go straight to the front of the lines, so I imagine that means we can get more in? We know our "must sees", is that all the planning we need to do? I don't want to be commando because my son gets tired fast, and he's one who likes to take his time and soak it all in. But I want him to have the best experience possible. I guess I"m answering my own question!



A lot of people makes plans...I am one of them, but they usually change once there. I agree...take the time to soak everything in. The last time we went to 1 park everyday. We didn't do the jumping from park to park. To me that's more work...maybe not though. We may do Animal Kingdom and Epcot in one day because we didn't go to Epcot the last time and only a few things the kids wants to do at AK.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> I posted this on my PTR, but wanted to share it here as well!
> 
> We have just been invited to be part of the Big Give! I am so excited after seeing all of the wonderful things on past PTR's. I know this is a group of true angels that really dedicate their time and skills to make wish trips even better!
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart for selecting Hayley and our Family to be part of the Big Give!
> 
> We also had other fun news to celebrate. One of Hayley's make A Wish Volunteers, Karen, works for our local minor league baseball team the Tin Caps. She invited us to the game last night and Hayley got to throw out the first pitch of the game She was so excited and had so much fun! They said her name, that she was 6 years old and that she has Cystic Fibrosis. They also said that we were going on a Make A Wish trip to Disney in November and they showed her with her name and the Make A Wish logo on the big Jumbo scoreboard! I will post a picture later tonight or tomorrow. We got home late from the game and I am at work now.
> 
> Karen also got us awesome seats for the game right behind home plate! It was a great night, but VERY HOT!!! We may have sweated off a few pound, which my hubby and I could use!
> 
> We are almost down to less than three months and getting very excited!



I'm so glad Hayley was chosen for the Big Give. They are all awesome in what they do. Can't wait to see all the cool stuff. 
   How cool that she got the throw out the first pitch. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> I posted mention of this on our PTR but wanted to mention here as well
> We have some very busy bee's on this board  I too was notified that we were chosen for the Big Give Thank You so much !!!!



Yeah for Big Give!!!!!! Can't wait to see all the cool stuff.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Soon2B4 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA since Aidan's wish in December, I wish I had more time to stay on top of all the wonderful wish trips. With moving and 2 rambunctious kids, I don't have much time to myself! I was talking to a wish family that hasn't gone yet and wanted to make sure I told them correctly about Universal. Disney gives you 3 day with Park Hopper, Sea World gives 1 day with free animal feedings, and Universal gives 2 days with a "hopper". Is that correct? We didn't do Universal so I was a little fuzzy on that one.  TIA for refreshing my memory! I have decided that kids drain your memory!



I know when we were there in 08..it was 3 WDW passes, 1 day Sea World with fee dolphin feedings, 1 day Universal, and 1 day IOA. I think the Universal and IOA has changed to the hopper passes though...from what I heard on here.


----------



## dlewish

maroo said:


> I don't think you should worry too much about the crowd score...but using a site like Touringplans.com or Tour Guide Mike may help you decide the best parks to do on the best days...that will help avoid crowds in general and is always a good thing.  You probably want to avoid DHS on a Fantasmic night, unless you want to see Fantasmic.  You also want to avoid EMH nights, for the most part, because GKTW does not count as staying onsite and you might as well avoid those crowds.
> 
> !



I had a question similar to this.  Would you advise to skip a park the has early EMH?  We were thinking of AK on Monday of our trip but there are AM EMH.  A lot of things I read are to avioid parks that have EMH.  Does it make a big difference on a wish trip, esp. at AK? 

Also, how hard is it to leave MK after wishes?  Should we sit and wait until the mass of people leave?  I've just been reading horror stories  Maybe it's not that bad all the time

Thanks.


----------



## xanphylus

WoW! That is a whole lot of giving go on with the Big Give!! I can't wait!!!  Congrats to everyone who was chosen, esp if I didn't make it to your page to tell you "in person". lol


----------



## maroo

dlewish said:


> I had a question similar to this.  Would you advise to skip a park the has early EMH?  We were thinking of AK on Monday of our trip but there are AM EMH.  A lot of things I read are to avioid parks that have EMH.  Does it make a big difference on a wish trip, esp. at AK?
> 
> Also, how hard is it to leave MK after wishes?  Should we sit and wait until the mass of people leave?  I've just been reading horror stories  Maybe it's not that bad all the time
> 
> Thanks.



Well...I think this depends on a variety of factors.  Do you have dates?  If so...I can look at them and tell you which day I would do each park...

There are several things to consider including how crowded it is for that time of year and what things you want to do most...

Usually I would not worry too much about AM EMH...especially if there are PM EMH's at another park and maybe Fantastmic at DHS...It is all about trying to figure out which park will draw the most crowds and avoiding it.  But if the only thing "going on" that day is a morning EMH, then I would be more inclined to avoid the park.

Generally...you sorta have to know what your kids want to do...

If their goal is to ride Toy Story a bunch of times, then you would want to go to DHS when they are NOT having Fantasmic and NOT having an EMH.

If you want to go to Epcot and just hang out and take pictures of World Showcase - then go right at 11 AM when it opens on any day and it will be mostly empty...the later it gets the more people show up.

You have the button...so you will be able to break some lines and you won't have to zig zag through the park to pick up fastpasses - so you can just stroll along and ride things as you get to them.

But shows, of course, have set times...

If my goal was to see every show at AK, then I would try to pick a day that had no EMH to draw extra people and go early -

So...I guess it just depends on what you want to accomplish.  

I don't guess that helped...PM me your dates and I can tell ya how I would handle it.


----------



## xanphylus

Ok! I just had to come over here to the Wish Thread for my little celebration- it wouldn't do to have it on any other thread- it's my 500th post!!!!  

Sorry- I had to! I feel like half my family is on this thread- soI just had to do this post over here, with you guys.... yes, I am a cheese ball & I  you all!


----------



## rcq925

xanphylus said:


> Ok! I just had to come over here to the Wish Thread for my little celebration- it wouldn't do to have it on any other thread- it's my 500th post!!!!
> 
> Sorry- I had to! I feel like half my family is on this thread- soI just had to do this post over here, with you guys.... yes, I am a cheese ball & I  you all!



Woo hoo for your 500th post!!!  Thanks for all you do for all the Wish Trippers!!


----------



## rcq925

xanphylus said:


> Ok! I just had to come over here to the Wish Thread for my little celebration- it wouldn't do to have it on any other thread- it's my 500th post!!!!
> 
> Sorry- I had to! I feel like half my family is on this thread- soI just had to do this post over here, with you guys.... yes, I am a cheese ball & I  you all!



I put pictures of Hayley throwing the first pitch at the baseball game on my PTF if anyone wants to check them out!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

xanphylus said:


> Ok! I just had to come over here to the Wish Thread for my little celebration- it wouldn't do to have it on any other thread- it's my 500th post!!!!
> 
> Sorry- I had to! I feel like half my family is on this thread- soI just had to do this post over here, with you guys.... yes, I am a cheese ball & I  you all!



Yeah!!!! Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see you hit 1,000


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> I put pictures of Hayley throwing the first pitch at the baseball game on my PTF if anyone wants to check them out!



Going over there now to see them.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

dlewish said:


> I had a question similar to this.  Would you advise to skip a park the has early EMH?  We were thinking of AK on Monday of our trip but there are AM EMH.  A lot of things I read are to avioid parks that have EMH.  Does it make a big difference on a wish trip, esp. at AK?
> 
> Also, how hard is it to leave MK after wishes?  Should we sit and wait until the mass of people leave?  I've just been reading horror stories  Maybe it's not that bad all the time
> 
> Thanks.



We had no issues when Wishes ended. We were right at the castle. If I'm not mistaken..we went and had ice cream to let some of the crowd go. Totally worth the crowd though.


----------



## dlewish

thanks Maroo.  I PM'd you.  Our dates are in my little sig



Mom2mitokids said:


> We had no issues when Wishes ended. We were right at the castle. If I'm not mistaken..we went and had ice cream to let some of the crowd go. Totally worth the crowd though.



Thank you. I guess maybe it won't be too bad


----------



## xanphylus

rcq925 said:


> Woo hoo for your 500th post!!!  Thanks for all you do for all the Wish Trippers!!





Mom2mitokids said:


> Yeah!!!! Congrats!!!!! Can't wait to see you hit 1,000



Thanks!! I know I will hit 1,000 too. I have been a Wish Trip junkie since about last summer, and it shows no signs of stopping!  I love getting my kiddos involved in it too.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

MAROO:

This is soooo exciting for Lauren and all of you. We are planning with Amber too and it's such and exciting time. 

She is so blessed to have you in her life!!!

I have been off for a bit with planning but thought I'd catch up...
We were asked to be a part of the Big Give which I can not even begin to think about without tears in my eyes...

It's been a busy time with the kids changing Amber's senior year schedule (school starts in a month)
Haylee goes to middle school and they still have not assigned her a teacher. This is soooo frustrating as she had a bad teacher last year (part of which made her homebound after springbreak)

The trip planns are in fullswing though!!!  We are all getting so excited!!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Popping in to say hello to all the newbies. I know there are some I haven't gotten around to reading and replying to but I will soon 

Congratulations to all of the Big Give kids and families! They do an AMAZING job and the smiles they bring are so awsome!! 

We are still around and I do read a bit but starting today Ty begins some tests and apts. Things aren't going too well right now of course just before school starts. But we continue to talk about his Wish trip. We are still in awe of his trip and constantly talk about it. And reading all of the PTRS and TRS really help to keep it going. It is so great to be on the side of already going because I say I remember feeling like that!! And it brings it all back all over again. Anyways we are off to Childrens for a few hours but wanted to stop in and say I'm still here and reading along. Hugs to all!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Popping in to say hello to all the newbies. I know there are some I haven't gotten around to reading and replying to but I will soon
> 
> Congratulations to all of the Big Give kids and families! They do an AMAZING job and the smiles they bring are so awsome!!
> 
> We are still around and I do read a bit but starting today Ty begins some tests and apts. Things aren't going too well right now of course just before school starts. But we continue to talk about his Wish trip. We are still in awe of his trip and constantly talk about it. And reading all of the PTRS and TRS really help to keep it going. It is so great to be on the side of already going because I say I remember feeling like that!! And it brings it all back all over again. Anyways we are off to Childrens for a few hours but wanted to stop in and say I'm still here and reading along. Hugs to all!



Tonya...Please keep us updated on Ty. I will also be looking on P2P. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jbrnhrt

ok, so DH has it in his head that while we're at WDW all we have to do is show our GKTW pin and we'll get anything we want for free...food, souvenirs, etc. i told him he's out of his mind and setting him self up for disapointment


----------



## rcq925

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Popping in to say hello to all the newbies. I know there are some I haven't gotten around to reading and replying to but I will soon
> 
> Congratulations to all of the Big Give kids and families! They do an AMAZING job and the smiles they bring are so awsome!!
> 
> We are still around and I do read a bit but starting today Ty begins some tests and apts. Things aren't going too well right now of course just before school starts. But we continue to talk about his Wish trip. We are still in awe of his trip and constantly talk about it. And reading all of the PTRS and TRS really help to keep it going. It is so great to be on the side of already going because I say I remember feeling like that!! And it brings it all back all over again. Anyways we are off to Childrens for a few hours but wanted to stop in and say I'm still here and reading along. Hugs to all!



Please keep us update on Ty and how he and your family are doing!  I loved reading your PTR and TR.  Thank you so  much for sharing your family and your trip!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

jbrnhrt said:


> ok, so DH has it in his head that while we're at WDW all we have to do is show our GKTW pin and we'll get anything we want for free...food, souvenirs, etc. i told him he's out of his mind and setting him self up for disapointment



Wouldn't that be great!  No, at WDW, you still have to pay for everything.  You can get free water at any counter service restaurant, though.   Everything at GKTW is free though!

Your GKTW button and GAC will get you access to characters, better access to the rides-- front of the line in some instances, and maybe extra smiles, pixie dust, and attention from characters in parades or at shows.  I can't think of a single thing we should have paid for that we got for free at WDW though.


----------



## balloondoggle

jbrnhrt said:


> we are going on our WT sometime from middle of sept to end of oct. How much planning did you do for working your way around the parks? i see on other boards people using touringplans.com, but us wish trippers don't have to use FP, we go straight to the front of the lines, so I imagine that means we can get more in? We know our "must sees", is that all the planning we need to do? I don't want to be commando because my son gets tired fast, and he's one who likes to take his time and soak it all in. But I want him to have the best experience possible. I guess I"m answering my own question!



For our part, the planning is pretty much what you have here.  A few things we each want to do, more ideas than days.  We plan to take it day by day and wing it.  Mostly, I don't want to waste the opportunity that GKTW is, so we expect to spend most evenings there.  Probably passed out on the couch while the kids amuse themselves!


----------



## balloondoggle

Soon2B4 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have been MIA since Aidan's wish in December, I wish I had more time to stay on top of all the wonderful wish trips. With moving and 2 rambunctious kids, I don't have much time to myself! I was talking to a wish family that hasn't gone yet and wanted to make sure I told them correctly about Universal. Disney gives you 3 day with Park Hopper, Sea World gives 1 day with free animal feedings, and Universal gives 2 days with a "hopper". Is that correct? We didn't do Universal so I was a little fuzzy on that one.  TIA for refreshing my memory! I have decided that kids drain your memory!



Per the GKTW mailer we got just today, families receive:

3 days at WDW, park hopper
2 days at Universal Studios, park hopper
1 day at Sea World Orlando

Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> ok, so DH has it in his head that while we're at WDW all we have to do is show our GKTW pin and we'll get anything we want for free...food, souvenirs, etc. i told him he's out of his mind and setting him self up for disapointment



The only free things is at GKTW. Everything you get at WDW you pay. Now...you do get spending money from MAW, so if you are good at money...you shouldn't pay anything out of pocket. We always ate Breakfast and dinner at GKTW. Only ate lunch out and go cheap on the souvenirs.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> Per the GKTW mailer we got just today, families receive:
> 
> 3 days at WDW, park hopper
> 2 days at Universal Studios, park hopper
> 1 day at Sea World Orlando
> 
> Looks like you nailed it.



Ok...stupied question...the 3 day hopper pass. Does it matter how many times you go to a park? I have read some TR that they go to DW 3 times, but also go to the other WD parks. Example..can you go to WDW and Epcot one day than the next day go to WDW and Animal Kingdom..then next day do WDW and then Disney MGM. The last time we were there...we went to 1 park  a day. We did WDW, Animal Kingdom, and MGM. This time..we want to do those parks, but do a half day at AK and then go to Epcot since we didn't do that last time.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...stupied question...the 3 day hopper pass. Does it matter how many times you go to a park? I have read some TR that they go to DW 3 times, but also go to the other WD parks. Example..can you go to WDW and Epcot one day than the next day go to WDW and Animal Kingdom..then next day do WDW and then Disney MGM. The last time we were there...we went to 1 park  a day. We did WDW, Animal Kingdom, and MGM. This time..we want to do those parks, but do a half day at AK and then go to Epcot since we didn't do that last time.



With Park hoppers you can do as many parks in the same day as you wish...Technically you could do Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney Studios and AK all in one day,  for all three days that you have tickets...but that would be a LOT of moving from place to place....


----------



## kayrason333

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...stupied question...the 3 day hopper pass. Does it matter how many times you go to a park? I have read some TR that they go to DW 3 times, but also go to the other WD parks. Example..can you go to WDW and Epcot one day than the next day go to WDW and Animal Kingdom..then next day do WDW and then Disney MGM. The last time we were there...we went to 1 park  a day. We did WDW, Animal Kingdom, and MGM. This time..we want to do those parks, but do a half day at AK and then go to Epcot since we didn't do that last time.



You can go to multiple parks on one day. I think we are planning on doing a park in the morning and then a different park in the evening to break it up a little.


----------



## J'sMum

balloondoggle said:


> For our part, the planning is pretty much what you have here.  A few things we each want to do, more ideas than days.  We plan to take it day by day and wing it.  Mostly, I don't want to waste the opportunity that GKTW is, so we expect to spend most evenings there.  Probably passed out on the couch while the kids amuse themselves!



I have been at your blog a few times to check out your PTR, Love your writing style and your princesses are definatly cuties MY DH lovesss your idea about spending evenings on the couch


----------



## jbrnhrt

we're planning to spend our first day in fl at gktw. so we're wondering if they supply pool towels or do we have to bring our own?


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> I know when we were there in 08..it was 3 WDW passes, 1 day Sea World with fee dolphin feedings, 1 day Universal, and 1 day IOA. I think the Universal and IOA has changed to the hopper passes though...from what I heard on here.



It is two days of Universal now....

And sorry I missed this post the other day....???




xanphylus said:


> Ok! I just had to come over here to the Wish Thread for my little celebration- it wouldn't do to have it on any other thread- it's my 500th post!!!!
> 
> Sorry- I had to! *I feel like half my family is on this thread*- soI just had to do this post over here, with you guys.... yes, I am a cheese ball & I  you all!





Awesome on the big 500!!!!!   

Before long you will be posting your thousandth!



dlewish said:


> thanks Maroo.  I PM'd you.  Our dates are in my little sig
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I guess maybe it won't be too bad



I really think you will be ok.

One thing that amazes me is how FAST Disney can move a crowd of people - even if it seems horrible (and it will be crowded) - it does move fast.  

I just hang back and stroll around and enjoy the evening.  



Haybuggsmom said:


> MAROO:
> 
> This is soooo exciting for Lauren and all of you. We are planning with Amber too and it's such and exciting time.
> 
> She is so blessed to have you in her life!!!
> 
> I have been off for a bit with planning but thought I'd catch up...
> We were asked to be a part of the Big Give which I can not even begin to think about without tears in my eyes...
> 
> It's been a busy time with the kids changing Amber's senior year schedule (school starts in a month)
> Haylee goes to middle school and they still have not assigned her a teacher. This is soooo frustrating as she had a bad teacher last year (part of which made her homebound after springbreak)
> 
> The trip planns are in fullswing though!!!  We are all getting so excited!!



School can be such a booger!!  And who your teacher is makes such a huge difference!  

Lauren is pretty snowed already and she has only been back to school for three days.  She went to bed last night at 8:00 PM and woke up at 11 AM.  Poor thing - so tired!  



jbrnhrt said:


> ok, so DH has it in his head that while we're at WDW all we have to do is show our GKTW pin and we'll get anything we want for free...food, souvenirs, etc. i told him he's out of his mind and setting him self up for disapointment



EEK!

GKTW is that way...but not Disney.  

You will get spending money - but it really varies by chapter widely.



wishin' on a star said:


> Wouldn't that be great!  No, at WDW, you still have to pay for everything.  You can get free water at any counter service restaurant, though.   Everything at GKTW is free though!
> 
> Your GKTW button and GAC will get you access to characters, better access to the rides-- front of the line in some instances, and maybe extra smiles, pixie dust, and attention from characters in parades or at shows.  I can't think of a single thing we should have paid for that we got for free at WDW though.



This is totally true!  You get what you can't possibly pay for!



balloondoggle said:


> For our part, the planning is pretty much what you have here.  A few things we each want to do, more ideas than days.  We plan to take it day by day and wing it.  *Mostly, I don't want to waste the opportunity that GKTW is*, so we expect to spend most evenings there.  Probably passed out on the couch while the kids amuse themselves!



GKTW is a destination all by itself!  



Mom2mitokids said:


> The only free things is at GKTW. Everything you get at WDW you pay. Now...you do get spending money from MAW, so if you are good at money...you shouldn't pay anything out of pocket. We always ate Breakfast and dinner at GKTW. Only ate lunch out and go cheap on the souvenirs.



Totally true...I just want to add this for anyone reading out there....

We have had lots of families say that they didn't have any expenses if they watched what they spent carefully...but we have had a few here and there from various chapters that did have to pay some - some chapters have more money than others and are able to give more spending money and some less...so plan on less and if you get more it will be a great bonus! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...stupied question...the 3 day hopper pass. Does it matter how many times you go to a park? I have read some TR that they go to DW 3 times, but also go to the other WD parks. Example..can you go to WDW and Epcot one day than the next day go to WDW and Animal Kingdom..then next day do WDW and then Disney MGM. The last time we were there...we went to 1 park  a day. We did WDW, Animal Kingdom, and MGM. This time..we want to do those parks, but do a half day at AK and then go to Epcot since we didn't do that last time.



I can personally vouch that you CAN go to all four parks in one day if you want!   



blessedmom4 said:


> With Park hoppers you can do as many parks in the same day as you wish...Technically you could do Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney Studios and AK all in one day,  for all three days that you have tickets...but that would be a LOT of moving from place to place....



True!  And it is a LOT of moving around!  



jbrnhrt said:


> we're planning to spend our first day in fl at gktw. so we're wondering if they supply pool towels or do we have to bring our own?



Hmm.... I have no idea.  But I think I would plan to bring a set of towels or two...I think they have some in the villa, but I would bring some just in case. 

I don't know what your situation is there...but giving Lauren a shower takes about 4 towels...so we always bring extra.  And swimming takes about 3 or 4 because we cover her wheelchair and such...so even if they have towels, you may need some extras if they run out or something?


----------



## kiwigirl

Hello I just love this thread and forgive me if I am jumping right in, but I was wondering if there were any families from Australia on these posts who have applied for the MAW/GKTW. There are none from New Zealand, Ihave already determined that we will be the first to apply but I think we will have some big hurdles to overcome to get to disneyworld. If there are any who have some tips on how to approach our MAW then I would appreciate it. I know the rules are no overseas wishes until over 8 (mine is almost 4) and not further than Australia for us. But hey if Lara's dream is to meet princesses and go to disney world then who am I to argue, I would give her the world if I could for what she has been through.

Thanking in advance for any advice


----------



## Cheshire Figment

maroo said:


> One thing that amazes me is how FAST Disney can move a crowd of people - even if it seems horrible (and it will be crowded) - it does move fast.


Ultimate capacity of the theater for Indiana Jones is slightly over 2,300.  Normally when at full capacity the theater clears in less than eight minutes from the time the show ends.  (And we don't even have to use whips or cattle prods.)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Posted some pictures of todays fun with the Starlight Foundation on Korissa's PTR.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kiwigirl said:


> Hello I just love this thread and forgive me if I am jumping right in, but I was wondering if there were any families from Australia on these posts who have applied for the MAW/GKTW. There are none from New Zealand, Ihave already determined that we will be the first to apply but I think we will have some big hurdles to overcome to get to disneyworld. If there are any who have some tips on how to approach our MAW then I would appreciate it. I know the rules are no overseas wishes until over 8 (mine is almost 4) and not further than Australia for us. But hey if Lara's dream is to meet princesses and go to disney world then who am I to argue, I would give her the world if I could for what she has been through.
> 
> Thanking in advance for any advice



I know we can do oversea wishes and I don't think theirs an age limit, but the wish child has to write to the wish granter why he or she wants to go overseas. If it wasn't for mommies fear of flying..my daughter wanted to go to Australia or Japan...lol Bad enough that I'm getting on a plane for 4 hours. 
   I wish I can help you on the other. I will be hoping and praying they let her go to DisneyWorld.


----------



## maroo

kiwigirl said:


> Hello I just love this thread and forgive me if I am jumping right in, but I was wondering if there were any families from Australia on these posts who have applied for the MAW/GKTW. There are none from New Zealand, Ihave already determined that we will be the first to apply but I think we will have some big hurdles to overcome to get to disneyworld. If there are any who have some tips on how to approach our MAW then I would appreciate it. I know the rules are no overseas wishes until over 8 (mine is almost 4) and not further than Australia for us. But hey if Lara's dream is to meet princesses and go to disney world then who am I to argue, I would give her the world if I could for what she has been through.
> 
> Thanking in advance for any advice



 to the wish trippers thread!!!  

I hope she can go!  I have no clue what the rules are - I know for Lauren her doctor was the one that nixed any hopes of going overseas - she can't fly that long - but I think her chapter would have done it.  

I do know that kids come to GKTW from all over the world!  So it is possible!




Cheshire Figment said:


> Ultimate capacity of the theater for Indiana Jones is slightly over 2,300.  Normally when at full capacity the theater clears in less than eight minutes from the time the show ends.  (And we don't even have to use whips or cattle prods.)





For some reason we are always the last folks out of those shows.  

I am looking forward to possibly meeting you at the Podcast Poly Meet in October!


----------



## J'sMum

kiwigirl said:


> Hello I just love this thread and forgive me if I am jumping right in, but I was wondering if there were any families from Australia on these posts who have applied for the MAW/GKTW. There are none from New Zealand, Ihave already determined that we will be the first to apply but I think we will have some big hurdles to overcome to get to disneyworld. If there are any who have some tips on how to approach our MAW then I would appreciate it. I know the rules are no overseas wishes until over 8 (mine is almost 4) and not further than Australia for us. But hey if Lara's dream is to meet princesses and go to disney world then who am I to argue, I would give her the world if I could for what she has been through.
> 
> Thanking in advance for any advice


 Hiya Kiwigirl  Thats what this place is for !! Jumping right in  



Mom2mitokids said:


> I know we can do oversea wishes and I don't think theirs an age limit, but the wish child has to write to the wish granter why he or she wants to go overseas. If it wasn't for mommies fear of flying..my daughter wanted to go to Australia or Japan...lol Bad enough that I'm getting on a plane for 4 hours.
> I wish I can help you on the other. I will be hoping and praying they let her go to DisneyWorld.



This mumma also has fear of flying !!  glad kiddo asked for something within the states vs out of


----------



## LindaBabe

*One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *

Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## maroo

LindaBabe said:


> *One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?



This is completely safe!  


Thanks for doing this, Linda!


----------



## jbrnhrt

so i have a lot of dumb questions, maroo (and others) have done a wonderful job of answering them. this dumb question is, do you recommend using fastpass even though we get the green light pass? we're going at a time when touring plans shows 1,2, or 3. should we plan on getting fast passes?


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> so i have a lot of dumb questions, maroo (and others) have done a wonderful job of answering them. this dumb question is, do you recommend using fastpass even though we get the green light pass? we're going at a time when touring plans shows 1,2, or 3. should we plan on getting fast passes?



there are no dumb questions.   I promise! 

You won't have to get any Fastpasses on a wish trip.    Depending on the CM, they are either going to direct you because they see the magic button (which you get when you check into GKTW) or you can show them your GKTW issued GAC - either way, you won't need a Fastpass.  

One of the big advantages of a wish trip is not having to zig zag across the park - you should be able to go directly to a ride and be on the ride in a reasonable amount of time.    Of course, shows are still going to be on a schedule - but even for those, if you get there a little early, then you are sometimes very fortunate to be guided to some great seats!

Don't be shy about using the button - show it to CM's and make sure it is worn in a place that it can be easily seen.  

I have even suggested to previous wish families that they wear a shirt that is contrasting in color to the button to make sure it stands out.  (For example - if the button is pink, don't wear a pink or light colored shirt - go for a dark shirt instead.)


----------



## blessedmom4

LindaBabe said:


> *One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?



How exceptionally kind of you! I sent you a PM. Thank you Fairy Grandma Linda ! 





maroo said:


> This is completely safe!
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Linda!



Maroo, you are such a sweetheart.


----------



## rcq925

LindaBabe said:


> *One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?



Thank you "Fairy Grandmother Linda"!  I sent you a PM!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> so i have a lot of dumb questions, maroo (and others) have done a wonderful job of answering them. this dumb question is, do you recommend using fastpass even though we get the green light pass? we're going at a time when touring plans shows 1,2, or 3. should we plan on getting fast passes?



We never had to get a fast pass. The longest we waited in line was 10 min. at that was Dumbo. No such thing as a dumb questions


----------



## jen-y

Back from vacation.  Now I just have 2 weeks worth of laundry to do
not to mention school starts next week and I don't have a single school supply.  I don't know who my 3rd graders teacher is yet, and I have not even heard from preschool if nicky is in am or pm

I posted an update on my ptr.  A few new developments.  On page 1 (towards the bottom) it has todays date and then a few paragraphs.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2399232


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Back from vacation.  Now I just have 2 weeks worth of laundry to do
> not to mention school starts next week and I don't have a single school supply.  I don't know who my 3rd graders teacher is yet, and I have not even heard from preschool if nicky is in am or pm
> 
> I posted an update on my ptr.  A few new developments.  On page 1 (towards the bottom) it has todays date and then a few paragraphs.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2399232



Off to go read your about your vacation.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Has anyone done this while at WDW? I saw another thread about this on the disboard, but posting this here too. I was thinking of taking Kylee to BBB when the big kids do the fast rides(none of them want to do the BBB), but now I'm thinking of doing this instead. That way I don't have to do her hair every morning. I know they last long, but how do you wash the childs hair? Does it hurt to do the braids? Since it's a wish trip...do you still have to wait in line for this. Anyone have pics? Maybe my other girls will do this.


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> Has anyone done this while at WDW? I saw another thread about this on the disboard, but posting this here too. I was thinking of taking Kylee to BBB when the big kids do the fast rides(none of them want to do the BBB), but now I'm thinking of doing this instead. That way I don't have to do her hair every morning. I know they last long, but how do you wash the childs hair? Does it hurt to do the braids? Since it's a wish trip...do you still have to wait in line for this. Anyone have pics? Maybe my other girls will do this.




I've had my hair braided like in mexico and jamaica when I went there for vacation, but I don't know if its the same.  I does not hurt (provided the person who does it is gentle and does not pull on your hair) as far as washing, I did not have my whole head braided, but I remember having to hold the braids out of the way while I washed the rest of my hair.  I would imagine that if your whole head was braided, that you would not wash it till you took them out??


----------



## yinyanggirls

Braiding - if you like the look and want the convenience I would recommend doing it BEFORE you go on your trip. It is way more expensive at WDW and if it'snot being done in a fancy salon, where's the magic? They do have several options at BBB, if you don't want to go all out.


Overseas wishes - I know that MAW here in the US does grant wishes to travel internationally because I saw a couple of wishes on their website about kids who wanted a cooking class in Paris, or to visit their ancestral homeland of Ireland or whatever. Also, every Disney cruise is technically international because when we were considering it they told us to get passports ready. If WDW is her wish I would tell them that and then see where the conversation goes. What about Disney in Tokyo? If they can find a corporate sponsor for you, would they approve it? Is it about cost or legality? You don't want to be rude or demanding but I don't think it's out of place to ask a few questions and see if you can find a way.


----------



## Laurensmom2004

Hello everyone! I promise I have not abandoned my TR...just been busy with work, getting Jordan ready for school, and Lauren's stuff ready for homeschooling. Jordan will be a sophomore  I'm excited to teach first grade to Lauren....we're gonna have fun! She's still doing great....talks about going back to GKTW allllllll the time lol....she just loved it so so much as we all did. Hope everyone is doing well and I've almost got all my pics finished!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Never mind on the hair wrap. It's not what I was thinking. We will be doing the BBB.


----------



## ALLmom

I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.

My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.

By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!


----------



## that's nice

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



 to the wish trippers thread! 

If you have any questions or need suggestions make sure you post them here. There are a bunch of knowledgeable people that will help you out! 

I hope your son is doing well.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



 Can't wait to hear more about your upcoming trip. Everyone here has been a huge help for me.


----------



## ALLmom

that's nice said:


> to the wish trippers thread!
> 
> If you have any questions or need suggestions make sure you post them here. There are a bunch of knowledgeable people that will help you out!
> 
> I hope your son is doing well.



E is doing well now but, as you know, with immunosuppressed kids everything can change quickly.  He was in the PICU after suffering from chemo induced seizures last summer and has had a few hospitalizations since, with the most recent being a mumps scare due to his lack of immunizations.


----------



## ALLmom

I am trying to pack very efficiently and maybe do carry-ons only for the trip down.  Does GKTW have hair dryers?


----------



## rcq925

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



 to the Wish Tripper Thread!  The Disboards are great for learning about Disney and the other parks.  This Wish Tripper Thread is THE BEST!!  I joined the Disboards about 3 years ago to plan for a Disney trip that my mom took us on in June of 2008.  And when we applied for Hayley's Mae A Wish Trip, I came back to start planning and found this thread!  It has been wonderful getting to know all the other Wish Trippers on this thread and read about their trips, see their pictures.  Also to have someone who has been there and can answer questions.

Do you have dates for your trip yet?

I hope your son continues to do well!


----------



## that's nice

ALLmom said:


> I am trying to pack very efficiently and maybe do carry-ons only for the trip down.  Does GKTW have hair dryers?



Yes,GKTW has hair dryers. I will post a link later since I am responding from my phone.

EDIT:: Check out this link

http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village


----------



## kayrason333

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



Welcome!! 



that's nice said:


> Yes,GKTW has hair dryers. I will post a link later since I am responding from my phone.



I had the link handy.....here it is 
http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village


----------



## that's nice

kayrason333 said:


> I had the link handy.....here it is
> http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village



Now she has 2 links to pick from! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## J'sMum

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



Welcome!!! I hope you have a blast on your trip and I hope you do a PTR/TR we'd love to follow along  



ALLmom said:


> E is doing well now but, as you know, with immunosuppressed kids everything can change quickly.  He was in the PICU after suffering from chemo induced seizures last summer and has had a few hospitalizations since, with the most recent being a mumps scare due to his lack of immunizations.



It's always scary when the kiddo's immune systems are surpressed, My son does not have leukemia but he has severe case Crohn's disease. He also can not have immunizations and that will be for life. last set of immunizations he had was when he was 7 kinda funny too he had the chicken pox shot and with in a month had severe chicken pox oh what a cutie he was once he got passed the worst of it, In fact i ended up with one of teh cutest shots of both my kiddos together covered and smiling up a storm   I'm so glad he is doing well right now and I will say a prayer for you all that he can stay so  



that's nice said:


> Yes,GKTW has hair dryers. I will post a link later since I am responding from my phone.
> 
> EDIT:: Check out this link
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village



Oh mY !! Awesome question , It's one i never would have thought of, My daughter uses a hairdryer but I do not so it will be one less thing i can have her pack  TY for the awesome question


----------



## maroo

ALLmom said:


> I have been lurking for months researching my son's upcoming wish trip and this site has provided me a wealth of knowledge thus far so thank you to everyone for sharing your trip reports and travel tips.
> 
> My 5 year old son was diagnosed with Leukemia last summer and he has been granted a wish trip to Disney, with lodging at GKTW.  This will be a trip of firsts for my family.  It will be my children's first airplane ride, first vacation out of state and most importantly, first time to Disney.
> 
> By joining the DISboards I am hoping to finally make some decisions because my time is running out!



 (again) to the Wish Trippers thread!  

When are you guys going?  





ALLmom said:


> I am trying to pack very efficiently and maybe do carry-ons only for the trip down.  Does GKTW have hair dryers?



Packing efficiently is a great idea...but one tip - bring an extra bag or two to fill up for your trip home.   Maybe a duffle bag that will expand to hold some more stuff...


----------



## maroo

I am so excited!!!!!

In just 15 days....I am going to be back at GKTW for the evening!

I am going to look in a second and see if you guys will be there that night...

But I was invited by Noah's Mom (Precious Noah that passed away in July ) to go to the Christmas Party at GKTW and hang out with them for Christmas Dinner.  I am so excited!

I have never been for Christmas and I do plan to take a BUNCH of pictures and some notes about what is offered at the party.

Anyway...I am letting you guys know because I am totally excited!  I will be in Disney from Sept 2nd to the 12th (It will be a two fold trip - I am going as a tour guide for a family that has a child with autism and then I have a trip with some DISers I met here on the DIS!)...  Then I am going back AGAIN Sept 30th to Oct 4th for some meets surrounding the Wine and Dine half marathon...and I know some of you guys will be there then, too!


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> I am so excited!!!!!
> 
> In just 15 days....I am going to be back at GKTW for the evening!
> 
> I am going to look in a second and see if you guys will be there that night...
> 
> But I was invited by Noah's Mom (Precious Noah that passed away in July ) to go to the Christmas Party at GKTW and hang out with them for Christmas Dinner.  I am so excited!
> 
> I have never been for Christmas and I do plan to take a BUNCH of pictures and some notes about what is offered at the party.
> 
> Anyway...I am letting you guys know because I am totally excited!  I will be in Disney from Sept 2nd to the 12th (It will be a two fold trip - I am going as a tour guide for a family that has a child with autism and then I have a trip with some DISers I met here on the DIS!)...  Then I am going back AGAIN Sept 30th to Oct 4th for some meets surrounding the Wine and Dine half marathon...and I know some of you guys will be there then, too!



YAY  and awww How special that invite is from Noah's mom please wish her well and let her know she and noah and thier story has touched so many lives , even those she has never met. and HUGSSS

And i hope we bump into each other at some point when your thier and we're there !!!!


----------



## ALLmom

maroo said:


> (again) to the Wish Trippers thread!
> 
> When are you guys going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going 10/23-10/30.   Since we only have 4 nights at GKTW we are extending our trip for 2 more nights so we can have more time to enjoy everything.  Besides using the three day park hopper at Disney, we are planning to go to Seaworld, because my son wanted to initially swim with dolphins for his wish, and to Universal, because since Christmas we have been reading Harry Potter to E and his two big sisters and now they are all obsessed with the series.


----------



## jen-y

that's nice said:


> Yes,GKTW has hair dryers. I will post a link later since I am responding from my phone.
> 
> EDIT:: Check out this link
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/here-on-property.asp?p=village




Thanks for the link.


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> I am so excited!!!!!
> 
> In just 15 days....I am going to be back at GKTW for the evening!
> 
> I am going to look in a second and see if you guys will be there that night...
> 
> But I was invited by Noah's Mom (Precious Noah that passed away in July ) to go to the Christmas Party at GKTW and hang out with them for Christmas Dinner.  I am so excited!
> 
> I have never been for Christmas and I do plan to take a BUNCH of pictures and some notes about what is offered at the party.
> 
> Anyway...I am letting you guys know because I am totally excited!  I will be in Disney from Sept 2nd to the 12th (It will be a two fold trip - I am going as a tour guide for a family that has a child with autism and then I have a trip with some DISers I met here on the DIS!)...  Then I am going back AGAIN Sept 30th to Oct 4th for some meets surrounding the Wine and Dine half marathon...and I know some of you guys will be there then, too!



How fun


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> YAY  and awww How special that invite is from Noah's mom please wish her well and let her know she and noah and thier story has touched so many lives , even those she has never met. and HUGSSS
> 
> And i hope we bump into each other at some point when your thier and we're there !!!!



I will certainly tell her!  (Although, I am pretty sure she comes around here and lurks occasionally - so hopefully she will see it, too!)  Her courage in telling her story - even the very painful part of grieving, has touched many lives.  



ALLmom said:


> We are going 10/23-10/30.   Since we only have 4 nights at GKTW we are extending our trip for 2 more nights so we can have more time to enjoy everything.  Besides using the three day park hopper at Disney, we are planning to go to Seaworld, because my son wanted to initially swim with dolphins for his wish, and to Universal, because since Christmas we have been reading Harry Potter to E and his two big sisters and now they are all obsessed with the series.



You only have 4 nights at GKTW?  Are you guys going through MAW?  or another organization?  I am just curious, because I have not ever heard of a family going for only 4 nights?  

You guys are going to have a blast!

Did you know that they have a "tour" for swimming with the dolphins at Epcot?  We looked into it for Lauren, but decided she would have to be able to stand to really do it.  

The Harry Potter attraction should be really cool!  



jen-y said:


> How fun



Thanks!!


----------



## ALLmom

maroo said:


> I will certainly tell her!  (Although, I am pretty sure she comes around here and lurks occasionally - so hopefully she will see it, too!)  Her courage in telling her story - even the very painful part of grieving, has touched many lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You only have 4 nights at GKTW?  Are you guys going through MAW?  or another organization?  I am just curious, because I have not ever heard of a family going for only 4 nights?
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast!
> 
> Did you know that they have a "tour" for swimming with the dolphins at Epcot?  We looked into it for Lauren, but decided she would have to be able to stand to really do it.
> 
> The Harry Potter attraction should be really cool!
> 
> 
> Oops - it is 5 nights through MAW.  Thanks for the info on the Epcot dolphin tour.


----------



## twinmum

maroo said:


> I am so excited!!!!!
> 
> In just 15 days....I am going to be back at GKTW for the evening!
> 
> I am going to look in a second and see if you guys will be there that night...
> 
> But I was invited by Noah's Mom (Precious Noah that passed away in July ) to go to the Christmas Party at GKTW and hang out with them for Christmas Dinner.  I am so excited!
> 
> I have never been for Christmas and I do plan to take a BUNCH of pictures and some notes about what is offered at the party.
> 
> Anyway...I am letting you guys know because I am totally excited!  I will be in Disney from Sept 2nd to the 12th (It will be a two fold trip - I am going as a tour guide for a family that has a child with autism and then I have a trip with some DISers I met here on the DIS!)...  Then I am going back AGAIN Sept 30th to Oct 4th for some meets surrounding the Wine and Dine half marathon...and I know some of you guys will be there then, too!



Oh, that is exciting!  Please, please give Nichole a great big hug from me!!! And are you doing the W&D 1/2 or going to cheer?  It sounds like a good one and more fun than the 1/2 I think I am doing here!

I've lost track...do you still have a PTR for these trips?  We have no Disney trips in view at all, and reading about other people's trips fills the void...

Hope all is well.
Alison


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ALLmom said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will certainly tell her!  (Although, I am pretty sure she comes around here and lurks occasionally - so hopefully she will see it, too!)  Her courage in telling her story - even the very painful part of grieving, has touched many lives.
> 
> 
> 
> You only have 4 nights at GKTW?  Are you guys going through MAW?  or another organization?  I am just curious, because I have not ever heard of a family going for only 4 nights?
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast!
> 
> Did you know that they have a "tour" for swimming with the dolphins at Epcot?  We looked into it for Lauren, but decided she would have to be able to stand to really do it.
> 
> The Harry Potter attraction should be really cool!
> 
> 
> Oops - it is 5 nights through MAW.  Thanks for the info on the Epcot dolphin tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be 6 nights. We are too extending our trip. We want to go to the beach and do some water parks. We will be in Florida for 10 days
Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ALLmom said:


> I am trying to pack very efficiently and maybe do carry-ons only for the trip down.  Does GKTW have hair dryers?



The only thing we need to bring is the flat iron for my girls, and the regular iron for my hair. I'm going to try not to have any check in baggage..besides medical stuff.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I am so excited!!!!!
> 
> In just 15 days....I am going to be back at GKTW for the evening!
> 
> I am going to look in a second and see if you guys will be there that night...
> 
> But I was invited by Noah's Mom (Precious Noah that passed away in July ) to go to the Christmas Party at GKTW and hang out with them for Christmas Dinner.  I am so excited!
> 
> I have never been for Christmas and I do plan to take a BUNCH of pictures and some notes about what is offered at the party.
> 
> Anyway...I am letting you guys know because I am totally excited!  I will be in Disney from Sept 2nd to the 12th (It will be a two fold trip - I am going as a tour guide for a family that has a child with autism and then I have a trip with some DISers I met here on the DIS!)...  Then I am going back AGAIN Sept 30th to Oct 4th for some meets surrounding the Wine and Dine half marathon...and I know some of you guys will be there then, too!



Have a blast!!!! I'm so jealous. I want to go now...lol. Hopefully you will be down at Disney March 20th-30th


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Mary.. Can you move Korissa trip up? I spoke with MAW and they are pretty sure we can have the dates 3/20-26 at GKTW but coming home the 30th. Thank you.


----------



## maroo

twinmum said:


> Oh, that is exciting!  Please, please give Nichole a great big hug from me!!! And are you doing the W&D 1/2 or going to cheer?  It sounds like a good one and more fun than the 1/2 I think I am doing here!
> 
> I've lost track...do you still have a PTR for these trips?  We have no Disney trips in view at all, and reading about other people's trips fills the void...
> 
> Hope all is well.
> Alison



I certainly will give Nichole a hug for ya!! 

Well...I am still on the injured list since my last half marathon.  I have plantar fascitis really bad in my left foot and moderate in my right...in fact, I am in an ugly, very large and hot boot that goes almost to my knee and will be for my 10 day trip to Disney.    I am having to rent a wheelchair for the trip to use in the parks.  

I did have a perpetual pre-trippie...but it was so confusing that I finally quit updating it... I just keep adding trips.  

This one is going to be 4 days with Baker's family - their first trip to Disney (our church and some other generous folks are sending them because they lost everything in a tornado here in the Spring) - and then I am going to be there with 2 DISers that I met here on the DIS!  A trip to Disney with "strangers" - friends now! 

Then I have a trip later in Sept - for the weekend - and it is meets for the Wine and Dine half.  I was going to do it...but obviously can't, so I am going to meet up with some folks that are doing it.  I have 8 meets planned so far for that few days.  Fun stuff!!!  




Mom2mitokids said:


> The only thing we need to bring is the flat iron for my girls, and the regular iron for my hair. I'm going to try not to have any check in baggage..besides medical stuff.



This is a great idea!  Because that will give you some room to take more stuff home.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary.. Can you move Korissa trip up? I spoke with MAW and they are pretty sure we can have the dates 3/20-26 at GKTW but coming home the 30th. Thank you.



Sure!!   You are going to be there on my birthday!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> Sure!!   You are going to be there on my birthday!



Are you going to be there on your birthday??????


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> Are you going to be there on your birthday??????



Yes...that's the question..are you going for your bday You can celebrate with Mayor Clayton (is that his name)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I certainly will give Nichole a hug for ya!!
> 
> Well...I am still on the injured list since my last half marathon.  I have plantar fascitis really bad in my left foot and moderate in my right...in fact, I am in an ugly, very large and hot boot that goes almost to my knee and will be for my 10 day trip to Disney.    I am having to rent a wheelchair for the trip to use in the parks.
> 
> I did have a perpetual pre-trippie...but it was so confusing that I finally quit updating it... I just keep adding trips.
> 
> This one is going to be 4 days with Baker's family - their first trip to Disney (our church and some other generous folks are sending them because they lost everything in a tornado here in the Spring) - and then I am going to be there with 2 DISers that I met here on the DIS!  A trip to Disney with "strangers" - friends now!
> 
> Then I have a trip later in Sept - for the weekend - and it is meets for the Wine and Dine half.  I was going to do it...but obviously can't, so I am going to meet up with some folks that are doing it.  I have 8 meets planned so far for that few days.  Fun stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea!  Because that will give you some room to take more stuff home.
> 
> We had to go buy an extra duffel bag the last time
> 
> Sure!!   You are going to be there on my birthday!



We had to go buy an extra duffel bag the last time


----------



## twinmum

ALLmom said:


> maroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> (again) to the Wish Trippers thread!
> 
> When are you guys going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going 10/23-10/30.   Since we only have 4 nights at GKTW we are extending our trip for 2 more nights so we can have more time to enjoy everything.  Besides using the three day park hopper at Disney, we are planning to go to Seaworld, because my son wanted to initially swim with dolphins for his wish, and to Universal, because since Christmas we have been reading Harry Potter to E and his two big sisters and now they are all obsessed with the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and Happy Wish Trip planning!  Our son Mark had his wish trip in Nov 2008 but I enjoy popping back (Don't like calling lurking...) to see if I can help.  Mark knew his main wish was to return to Orlando "for some unfinished business", and that this would mostly be WDW, but he had heard about swimming with dolphins and was keen to try.  We looked into some options as something we might add on ourselves, but the options were either too cold, required independent standing/swimming, water too cold etc.  I knew he wanted to get up close and personal and, fortunately for us, my mother wanted to add some special magic to the trip.  For our day at SeaWorld, we added the Dolphin Up Close Tour http://www.seaworld.com/sitepage.aspx?PageID=947 which was very educational, fun and ended with a magnificent interaction with a dolphin for each group within the tour (i.e. our family was linked with a trainer and sweet Ajax, a lovely dolphin.  The trainer prompted Ajax to do various "tricks" including "speaking" to us, jumping, rolling over on command, and certainly staying still while we gave him as close a cuddle as we could get.  Across the cove, the SeaWorld photographers captured the moments, and yes, we spent the extra $ for the CD, all 85 pictures!  Yes, the tour costs - looks like $50/adult and $40/child, but it guaranteed a wonderful dolphin interaction which was something I really, really wanted to give our son.  And, I made it a complete surprise for my DH, DS and Ds's twin brother.  It was our first touring day and started off so well for a magical Wish Trip.  We also found SeaWorld to be more relaxing than the other parks, fewer "must do's" for us, so it was a nice start.  We also recommend lunch at the Shark's Grill (hope I have the right name).  We sat up at the bar...where the bar is actually a glass topped, shallow aquarium with little fishies swimming right under your plate.  Talk about a great way to keep 2 just-turned 10 year olds happy!
> 
> I know it's expensive, but if you or your wish granting organization can swing it, it was a great tour.
> 
> Alison
Click to expand...


----------



## LindaBabe

LindaBabe said:


> *One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?





maroo said:


> This is completely safe!
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Linda!



Just a reminder - in case you didn't see the first message!

Maroo, I think your F& W trip might overlap ours - I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to meet you in person!  Let's chat!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Mom2mitokids said:


> The only thing we need to bring is the flat iron for my girls, and the regular iron for my hair. I'm going to try not to have any check in baggage..besides medical stuff.



I might skip the flat iron if I were you, I am. It pains me to not do my hair since I am a cosmetologist, but with the humidity, it's not worth the time. But I think you're going in March, right? So maybe it won't be so bad. I'm just thinking about when dh and I went to atlantic city in the spring, as soon as I stepped outside it was frizz city!! Lol, just a thought


----------



## jbrnhrt

Have fun on your 2 trips to GKTW! We have asked to go sept 18th-24, so we'll be probably be there right in between your 2 trips(we get confirmation of our dates today or tomorrow!) That's so wonderful that so many people find comfort in you being there with them!


----------



## maroo

LindaBabe said:


> Just a reminder - in case you didn't see the first message!
> 
> Maroo, I think your F& W trip might overlap ours - I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to meet you in person!  Let's chat!



Oh no!  Did I miss a message from you?  

I would LOVE to meet up with you!!

PM me!  I have to check my "meets" schedule for that weekend and we definitely need to meet!!



jbrnhrt said:


> Have fun on your 2 trips to GKTW! We have asked to go sept 18th-24, so we'll be probably be there right in between your 2 trips(we get confirmation of our dates today or tomorrow!) That's so wonderful that so many people find comfort in you being there with them!



Aw man!  You guys are going to enjoy your trip!!

I am actually only actually going to GKTW on Sept 2nd...I may go back a 2nd time at some point...but these trips are pretty planned out - especially the first one.


----------



## kayrason333

Question 
How long does it take to get from GKTW to the beach? My kiddos have never been to the beach before and I am considering trying to do that one day while we are there. 
We will be there in late September, will that even be a good time to be at the beach?
If anyone has any input or tips, I would love to hear!


----------



## maroo

kayrason333 said:


> Question
> How long does it take to get from GKTW to the beach? My kiddos have never been to the beach before and I am considering trying to do that one day while we are there.
> We will be there in late September, will that even be a good time to be at the beach?
> If anyone has any input or tips, I would love to hear!



This question comes up a lot...and I honestly can't find the answer...

So...local folks... can you weigh in on this again...and I promise I will link it to the 2nd post this time....


----------



## that's nice

kayrason333 said:


> Question
> How long does it take to get from GKTW to the beach? My kiddos have never been to the beach before and I am considering trying to do that one day while we are there.
> We will be there in late September, will that even be a good time to be at the beach?
> If anyone has any input or tips, I would love to hear!



In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)


Check out the map HERE


----------



## rcq925

that's nice said:


> In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)
> 
> 
> Check out the map HERE



I see you got your dates!  Congratulations!  You will be there right after us!


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> Oh no!  Did I miss a message from you?
> 
> I would LOVE to meet up with you!!
> 
> PM me!  I have to check my "meets" schedule for that weekend and we definitely need to meet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw man!  You guys are going to enjoy your trip!!
> 
> I am actually only actually going to GKTW on Sept 2nd...I may go back a 2nd time at some point...but these trips are pretty planned out - especially the first one.



Maroo, I hope you have lots of fun on  your trips!!  We will be there November 14th through the 20th, are you planning on being there anytime during that period?  I would LOVE to meet you in person as well!


----------



## twinmum

that's nice said:


> In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)
> 
> 
> I think there are lots of ideas on beaches.  On Mark's wish trip in Nov 2008, we took a break from theme parks to drive to the Kennedy Space Centre, and ended up with some fresh seafood (and some wine!) on a wharf at coca Beach.  It was the first time our boys had seen the ocean!  It was the loveliest beach I've been to, but it worked with our plans for the day. One word of caution - we were low on gas, and found that there were NO gas stations for HUGELY long stretches back to Orlando.  We ended up at a rather seedy station, just relieved to get some gas...but we were glad to get filled up!
> 
> Other families have also spoken of wonderful beaches on the Gulf side, but it's a longer drive.
> 
> Hope you find a beach that suits you!
> Alison


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi everyone I am still here!  I wanted to drop by and send a link to Ty's Caringbridge page. I have been working on it for a few days and can finally post a link. 

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/abugslife


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kayrason333 said:


> Question
> How long does it take to get from GKTW to the beach? My kiddos have never been to the beach before and I am considering trying to do that one day while we are there.
> We will be there in late September, will that even be a good time to be at the beach?
> If anyone has any input or tips, I would love to hear!



We are going to the beach this time. We live about 1 hour from beach now, but that's the Pacific. We need to see the Atlantic...lol. I thought Daytona Beach was a 1 hour drive.


----------



## jbrnhrt

we are planning to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag for our son, we are also now thinking about bringing our 2 year old daughter. if we use the handicap/ wheelchair only ares for our son can we still bring our daughter in her stroller into that area, or will we have to split upor use just find a regular spot to watch?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> I might skip the flat iron if I were you, I am. It pains me to not do my hair since I am a cosmetologist, but with the humidity, it's not worth the time. But I think you're going in March, right? So maybe it won't be so bad. I'm just thinking about when dh and I went to atlantic city in the spring, as soon as I stepped outside it was frizz city!! Lol, just a thought



The flat iron is for my oldest and she wouldn't go anywhere without it...lol. Korissa and I have curly hair so I just scrunch and go


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> we are planning to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag for our son, we are also now thinking about bringing our 2 year old daughter. if we use the handicap/ wheelchair only ares for our son can we still bring our daughter in her stroller into that area, or will we have to split upor use just find a regular spot to watch?



I'm not 100% on this and hopefully someone else can chime in, but I think you have to park the stroller outside and have the 2 year old walk on ride. You maybe able to get 2 wheelchair passes. What about getting a double stroller?


----------



## kayrason333

maroo said:


> This question comes up a lot...and I honestly can't find the answer...
> 
> So...local folks... can you weigh in on this again...and I promise I will link it to the 2nd post this time....







that's nice said:


> In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)
> 
> 
> Check out the map HERE


Good to know the water will still be warm, the boys would freak if we tried to get them in the water and it was cold. 



twinmum said:


> that's nice said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)
> 
> 
> I think there are lots of ideas on beaches.  On Mark's wish trip in Nov 2008, we took a break from theme parks to drive to the Kennedy Space Centre, and ended up with some fresh seafood (and some wine!) on a wharf at coca Beach.  It was the first time our boys had seen the ocean!  It was the loveliest beach I've been to, but it worked with our plans for the day. One word of caution - we were low on gas, and found that there were NO gas stations for HUGELY long stretches back to Orlando.  We ended up at a rather seedy station, just relieved to get some gas...but we were glad to get filled up!
> 
> Other families have also spoken of wonderful beaches on the Gulf side, but it's a longer drive.
> 
> Hope you find a beach that suits you!
> Alison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the good info. I am thinking the boys might enjoy the Kennedy Space Center. Do you have a TR posted on here? I will need to go check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2mitokids said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to the beach this time. We live about 1 hour from beach now, but that's the Pacific. We need to see the Atlantic...lol. I thought Daytona Beach was a 1 hour drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I lived an hour from the beach!! Lucky you!!
> I think if we are going to make the trip out there, we will go to see the space center too and I think that's by cocoa beach. I just looked it up and Daytona is an hour drive....not bad!
Click to expand...


----------



## J'sMum

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hi everyone I am still here!  I wanted to drop by and send a link to Ty's Caringbridge page. I have been working on it for a few days and can finally post a link.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/abugslife



Hiya ! Glad to see you on , How are you all doing? 

Thanks so much for sharing link, I can't wait to take a peek  



Mom2mitokids said:


> We are going to the beach this time. We live about 1 hour from beach now, but that's the Pacific. We need to see the Atlantic...lol. I thought Daytona Beach was a 1 hour drive.



LOL Goodness , we live about and hour from beach too, Only we have the atlantic, never seen the pacific  Maybe down the road we will have to consider DisneyLand vs world as a trip soo we can drive to the pacific LOl OOooo would be fun


----------



## dlewish

I've noticed reading some of the TR that some parents are wearing the button and GAC.  Is this OK?  Did you have any problems w/ CM's when the child was not wearing the button?  Just wondering.

My DD may give us a hard time wearing a button and lanyard.  She just likes to do that some times

Also, are you to wear the button when walking around the village and downtown?  I'm guessing maybe they go over this stuff at orientation

Thanks.


----------



## jbrnhrt

jbrnhrt said:


> we are planning to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag for our son, we are also now thinking about bringing our 2 year old daughter. if we use the handicap/ wheelchair only ares for our son can we still bring our daughter in her stroller into that area, or will we have to split upor use just find a regular spot to watch?



It's not so much the rides I'm concerned with, it's the shows and parades. I would hate for us to have to split up, but We're going at a slow time of year, so I guess the best thing to do is arrive early and just get settled into a regular area, not wheel chair area


----------



## that's nice

jbrnhrt said:


> It's not so much the rides I'm concerned with, it's the shows and parades. I would hate for us to have to split up, but We're going at a slow time of year, so I guess the best thing to do is arrive early and just get settled into a regular area, not wheel chair area


I would think it would be ok.... but maybe someone can clarify that. 

Maybe it can depend on how many people are using the wheelchair area?


----------



## maroo

rcq925 said:


> Maroo, I hope you have lots of fun on  your trips!!  We will be there November 14th through the 20th, are you planning on being there anytime during that period?  I would LOVE to meet you in person as well!





jbrnhrt said:


> we are planning to get a stroller as a wheelchair tag for our son, we are also now thinking about bringing our 2 year old daughter. if we use the handicap/ wheelchair only ares for our son can we still bring our daughter in her stroller into that area, or will we have to split upor use just find a regular spot to watch?



You may need to fold up your stroller and let the 2 yr old sit in someone's lap?  Just to save room for the people around you.  

Personally...I would just pick a spot that is not in the wheelchair section, because it can get so crowded over there - I usually just try to find a spot early and grab a snack and people watch for a bit - especially if it is a low crowd time anywa.



dlewish said:


> I've noticed reading some of the TR that some parents are wearing the button and GAC.  Is this OK?  Did you have any problems w/ CM's when the child was not wearing the button?  Just wondering.
> 
> My DD may give us a hard time wearing a button and lanyard.  She just likes to do that some times
> 
> Also, are you to wear the button when walking around the village and downtown?  I'm guessing maybe they go over this stuff at orientation
> 
> Thanks.



Parents can totally wear the button!  I think that most CM's look for the button on the child - but there are many reasons you may not want your child wearing it...so just make sure the CM sees it.  

Wear the button ALWAYS!   Lauren is taking her button to school today.   (For a project, but still...)  



jbrnhrt said:


> It's not so much the rides I'm concerned with, it's the shows and parades. I would hate for us to have to split up, but We're going at a slow time of year, so I guess the best thing to do is arrive early and just get settled into a regular area, not wheel chair area



I think you are right.

The handicapped area is good if you get there early - but they are relatively small and there are lots of people that need to get there to be able to see...so my philosophy is that if I can get there early enough to get a good seat without the handicapped area, then it is best for everyone, since it leaves them some extra room, too.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.


----------



## kayrason333

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.


 So glad you had an amazing time! Cannot wait to read the TR and see pics!!!


----------



## dlewish

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.



So happy you had magical time.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip


----------



## balloondoggle

that's nice said:


> In Florida, late September is a great time to goto the beach. The water will still be nice & warm! According to google maps- I searched from GKTW to Cocoa beach Florida (east coast) and it said 1 hour 20 minutes so figure 1 1/2 hours. I'm sure there are plenty of great beaches within 2 hours if you didn't want to go to that particular beach (I have personally never been to that beach)
> 
> 
> Check out the map HERE



As a former Daytona Beach resident, I can suggest that you visit Ponce Inlet lighthouse.  There is a little restaurant right across the lane from the light that has outside seating overlooking the inlet.  I haven't eaten there in 20 years so can't vouch for food quality anymore, but Google maps suggests that it is still there.  Even if it isn't, the lighthouse has tours.  I plan on taking my family there when we are at GKTW next month.  I hope it lives up to my memories!!


EDIT:  Further checking shows it is The Lighthouse Landing Restaurant and Raw Bar.  On Daytona's beach side, 10 miles south.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.



Oh!  I am so excited for you guys!!!!!  I love it when we get a report back like this!  I can't wait to see the pics and live vicariously through you!

I will be out of town starting next Thursday for almost 2 weeks...so ya better hurry!    Ha!  Just kidding!  But if I am not posting...that's why!


----------



## rcq925

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.



I am so glad you trip was so wonderful!  Can't wait to read all about it when you have time!  Glad you are all home safe and sound!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone! We're back! Actually, we've been back since late Wed night but this is the first chance I've had to check it. It was the most amazing experience ever. I can't wait to start the trip report but I really want to do it right since I want to print it out for Sydney's memory box. I planned to do a journal each day and we just didn't have a chance so I'm going to start to write one based on memory but I know as I'm writing one day, I'll remember other things so I'm going to write the full thing first and then post one day at a time. It may take a week or so though.  I'm off for the next few days with the kids and head back to work on Monday so things are a bit crazy right now. We've been to Disney four times before Sydney's wish trip and while I questioned going to Disney for her wish since she has done it so many times before, that was all laid to rest. It was an experience of a lifetime for her and the boys and something truly magical. It was everything she wished for and deserved and so much more.



I can't wait to hear all about the trip and see pictures.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> As a former Daytona Beach resident, I can suggest that you visit Ponce Inlet lighthouse.  There is a little restaurant right across the lane from the light that has outside seating overlooking the inlet.  I haven't eaten there in 20 years so can't vouch for food quality anymore, but Google maps suggests that it is still there.  Even if it isn't, the lighthouse has tours.  I plan on taking my family there when we are at GKTW next month.  I hope it lives up to my memories!!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Further checking shows it is The Lighthouse Landing Restaurant and Raw Bar.  On Daytona's beach side, 10 miles south.



Thanks for the info. Going to check it out.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

dlewish said:


> I've noticed reading some of the TR that some parents are wearing the button and GAC.  Is this OK?  Did you have any problems w/ CM's when the child was not wearing the button?  Just wondering.
> 
> My DD may give us a hard time wearing a button and lanyard.  She just likes to do that some times
> 
> Also, are you to wear the button when walking around the village and downtown?  I'm guessing maybe they go over this stuff at orientation
> 
> Thanks.



Kylee wore the button, but I wore the lanyard with GAC. I also pinned a MAW button to the lanyard to make it more noticeable.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> Hiya ! Glad to see you on , How are you all doing?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing link, I can't wait to take a peek
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Goodness , we live about and hour from beach too, Only we have the atlantic, never seen the pacific  Maybe down the road we will have to consider DisneyLand vs world as a trip soo we can drive to the pacific LOl OOooo would be fun



You should plan a trip to So Cal. Disneyland has different rides. The Haunted Manison, small world, and Pirates is completely different than Disneyworld.


----------



## tidrow

Hi all,

This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.

I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.

My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.

Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## J'sMum

tidrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.
> 
> I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.
> 
> My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.
> 
> Thanks!



First I would love to say , Glad you are here ! From what I have been reading you parents should be able to purchase meal tickets for a very minimal price so that they can eat meals with you. I know maroo mentioned something a few posts ago about the cost, 5.00 for x# of meals pops in mind but do not quote me, I'll see if I can check back to that post, wasn't too long ago that this topic was brought up and the fact that i recall it is amazing !!!  

Will you be doing a Pre trip report??? We would love to be able to follow along, I think I am safe in saying we as in all of us here lol    The very first page will tell you how to start one *hopes ya do*  OK  well again welcome !!! Glad ya here and I will now go see if I can find the answer


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tidrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.
> 
> I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.
> 
> My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure about the meals, but we are a family of 7 and we all fit in the Villa. One room has a king size bed(you and wife). The other room has 2 twin beds with a roll away bed. Then the sofa in living room pulls out and 2 more people can sleep there.


----------



## J'sMum

Ok so far i have found this much for you 

Maroo had posted this on 11/12/2009 Not sure if this is still the cost. 

She would have to pay for her meals. I believe they charge "extra" people $1.00 for each meal voucher that they need at GKTW - to cover the cost of the food. 

I know when Maroo see's this she will know answer very well lol

Found a newer one ---



maroo said:


> I have been back 3 times since our trip.
> 
> The first time I was coming to visit two wish families and I just had to have their name to get through the gate, but then they would not let me out of the check in area until that family came and got me - which I felt really bad about, because I think they were still sleeping when I got there (early meet for breakfast).    So they had to get dressed and come all the way to the main building to escort me across campus.
> 
> But the last two times I came - both for meets with wish families - I just signed in as a previous wish tripper - I had to have Lauren's name and some info about her and the trip and they had my name on her list.  So they gave me a welcome back name tag and a ticket to eat.  I actually ended up purchasing a book of meal tickets for $20.00 or something like that, because I refused to eat there for free - Lauren was not even with me.  And that was much easier than having to inconvenience another family to come escort me through GKTW.  Hope that makes sense.
> 
> I did not call ahead for any of those times.  I was able to give Lauren's name at the gate and they looked her up in the computer and had me sign in at the welcome desk.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tidrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.
> 
> I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.
> 
> My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.
> 
> Thanks!



BTW... I hope we get to hear more about your family.


----------



## yinyanggirls

As far as eating at GKTW is concerned, if you are going to visit all (or even most) of the parks you won't be at GKTW all day every day and needing 3 meals for them (or you). They might be able to grab a continental brkfst at their own hotel before meeting up with you, then go to a park and eat lunch there, then return to GKTW for dinner together. Just as an example.


----------



## tidrow

Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! That’s great to learn. We’re more than happy to pay, and it’s a relief to know we’ll be able to spend our time together.

I’m conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but I’ll probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids’ names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrt’s son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.

I’m the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADR’s set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They weren’t all our first choices, but we’re happy with what we got. 

Our schedule looks like this:
Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
Saturday: Universal
Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home

My kids are all relatively timid, and they’re pretty limited in how much action they can take, so we’re going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. They’re in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and we’re going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.

I do have a few other quick questions:

-Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?

-We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but we’re thinking we’ll just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when it’s happening, and we don’t want to miss it if it’s a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?

-Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kid’s twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.

Thanks so much.


----------



## maroo

tidrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.
> 
> I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.
> 
> My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.
> 
> Thanks!




Hello!  

Let me be another person to welcome you to the Wish Trippers thread and to the DIS! 

Looks like you have gotten several answers already...

I did want to mention that I think they do allow up to 7 to stay with you in the villa - and you would be right at that (but I totally understand if you guys want to let them stay in a hotel, too - might be cramped).  

As far as meals...I think this sort of changes every now and then and depends some on who checks you in...

I have heard anything from "all meals for them are free" to "they have to pay for all their meals"...but even if they have to "pay" for their meals, they are a very nominal fee...like a dollar...per meal.  You can buy little meal tickets.  

So, either way, I think they will be fine to join you for meals when you are eating at GKTW.  


Just a note of caution...I stayed at a hotel (Best Western, maybe) one night on the way down to GKTW and I didn't research it at all...it was close (there on 192) and seemed like the picture online looked fine...but it was kinda in a rough spot of town? A little...I know that is all in the eye of the beholder and depends on what we are used to...but I found it to be a bit run down.  There are also some great places right by GKTW as well...so, I guess this long drawn out message is just to say.....check with www.tripadvisor.com and see what they rate the hotel where you plan to put them.  Just to be safe and know they are in a great place. 


You guys are going to have a great time!

I will be down there that weekend for a bunch of meets related to the half marathon (I can't do the half this time due to injury), but I might see you guys around!!


----------



## maroo

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> So glad we could help!!
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> I understand being a bit worried about posting pics... There are lots of us that just live our life right here on the DIS.  I seriously would NOT recommend it if you are in some sort witness protection program or have someone that you don't want to be able to find you (this really has happened - I am not joking at all) - but if you are cool with people on Facebook and such, I think you will be fine posting pics on here.    But totally up to you!    Whatever you are comfortable with!
> 
> Sounds like you have a special young man there!
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> I love Liberty Tavern!  Had some of my best character interaction there!!   And Biergarten is fun.  I will be going to Hollywood and Vine for the first time in a few weeks.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> This sounds like a great plan!
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> Very good thinking!!  Lauren got pretty sick on her trip because she was wanting to go, go, go - but sounds like you are already stepping ahead of that!
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> None that I see.... But I have not stared at any schedules or anything.
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> Aw man!!  I am going to be at that MNSSHP!!  Bummer!!  Selfishly...I say it is a must do.  HA!  But seriously...it is all up to your kids.  They do have a cool parade and fireworks and adults can trick or treat... but it is also expensive.
> 
> For us...it allowed us a much needed 4th day at a Disney park without paying the price for a full day.  We did the party and stayed out really late - we LOVED it... but Lauren did get sick because she did too much - so another one that is totally up to you guys.
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> I do think GKTW is able to get Typhoon Lagoon tickets...I am not positive of this...but I would definitely ask.  You can call them - 1800-995-KIDS and they should be able to tell you right off.
> 
> Another option would be to treat him to one of those Pirate Adventures or something - You can get ticket to those for a pretty good price.
> 
> Thanks so much.




I almost missed thsi post..... 

But I posted above in pink.


----------



## jbrnhrt

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so much.



welcome to the board! I myself have only been here for a few weeks, and it's been wonderful having the support of people in a similar situation, and hearing all the wonderful stories of everyone's wish trips. I have never been to florida, so I can't give any advice, but I just want to say hi! We are the family who made sure our son's wish trip is scheduled during MNSSHP. My son HATES trick or treating at home, but I guess the magic of Disney that's appealing?! My only thought is that you said the kids usually go to bed early, and limit their action, and the halloween party goes from 7pm-midnignt. I've read that past years people have been able to enter mk at 4pm even though the halloween stuff doesn't start til 7. There's talk, as there is every year, that Disney isn't going to allow access to mk till 7, we're all waiting til someone goes to the 1st party on sept 14th to see if they were able to get in at 4. I don't know if early admission will make a difference to you, but I personally wouldn't want to pay nearly $60 a person if we won't be staying for the whole party. But that's just me. 
I think it's wonderful that you're going to have extra hands, and hearts along on your wish trip, we're lucky too to have the helps of our parents on a daily basis (they only live a few minutes away), but I'm glad to get away from them for a week!! lol
We have a general itinerary like you do, Where we want to go on certain days, and 1 adr. but other than that, we're winging. I think the key for wish trips is to take things in stride. Or at least try to.
I know that no matter what you try to do, you're family will have fun!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so much.



WELCOME!!!! We are just missing each other. We are there from 9/18-24.
I hope you will start a PTR so we can get to know you and your kiddos. The challeneges as sometimes easier to face knowing that you have so mony people who share your experiences and love your child also. 

We have not been on this board long but have seen and felt the extreme support, love and caring of all the families here. 

As far as the ADRs our trip was a "quick plan" also. I finally got the ADRs we wanted by "stalking" the reservation site. I checked several times a day to see if anything we wanted opened up. I kept the ones I had until I got everything scheduled how we wanted it then canelled the ones I did not need. I would also inmagine there would be cancelations as the dates come closer.


----------



## twinmum

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Welcome to the WishTrippers thread!  Our son's Wish Trip was in Nov 2008, so I defer to those whose trips are more recent to answer most questions.  However, I can relate to something you mentioned - our Wish Kid is also a twin.  They were just turned 10 when we were on the Wish Trip.  I was very concerned about Douglas feeling left out and Mark being the star of the show, but this was certainly NOT the case.  

With our boys, D is a much more daring rider than M, so my DH was able to take him off for some wilder rides.  If you can tell us more about their differences in likes/dislikes, maybe we can think of some ideas.  The one magical thing that worked for us is no longer available, but we'll all think about it (Coral Reef restaurant has divers who used to hold up signs, we were right by the aquarium and I'd been able to arrange for a sign that said "Welcome DB and family" (like the welcome signs the GKTW greeters use to find you at the airport).  We also got special menus that highlighted him.  Sadly, I think the requests for these were huge and as far as I know, this is no longer done).  AT GKTW, the only 2 differences between wish child and siblings were the stuffy given upon arrival (Mickey vs. Shamu...still the same?) and only the wish child does the star.

I felt that the CMs and GKTW volunteers seemed to realize that wish siblings are special too.  I hope you'll find this to be the case.

I won't be on for a few days, but I'll look for any more comments from you!

Alison


----------



## kayrason333

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Welcome!!! We will be at GKTW at the same time you are there. We get there on 9/26 and leave 10/2. Hopefully we will see you there!


----------



## billwendy

tidrow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.
> 
> I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.
> 
> My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.
> 
> Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.
> 
> Thanks!



HI!
My DH and I were the support people when our nephew and his family went on his MAW trip in April. There were 7 of them in their family so DH and I just stayed at the POP century. It was really easy to get from WDW to GKTW and with us staying there it made it so there was no pressure of meeting at a certain place at a certain time. All we did was determine which park and DH and I would be there when they called to say they were coming.

While we were welcome to spend as much time at GKTW as we wanted, we were only permitted to enjoy 1 meal and 1 ice cream with our family. They would not allow us to purchase additional meal vouchers or anything. They just pointed out to us that there were restaurants close by that we could eat at or get take out. We were really BUMMED!!!!

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

we'll be on our wish trip the same time as your family!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> we'll be on our wish trip the same time as your family!



YEA!!! Hopefully we will meet up!


----------



## tidrow

Thank you all for the warm welcome and helpful advice.

Although we could all stay in the villa, we thought it would get a little too packed, especially for my parents when were dealing with getting the kids to bed and up in the morning.

I think well play MNVSHP by ear, not planning to go but trying to get tickets day-of if we decide to.

I hope we get a chance to meet those of you who will be there at the same time as us!

I called GKTW about the dining. It sounds as though they no longer have the option of buying meal vouchers. They told me that guests staying off site can visit with a wish family for one meal and one ice cream (as Wendy said). However, because we only have five in our villa, and we have two additional visitors (keeping us at 7 or less), we can have my parents stay with us in the villa. Everything would be as though they are staying in the villa with us; theyll just leave to sleep somewhere else each night. That way, theyll be able to join us for all of our meals. They didnt guarantee it would be approved, but it sounded more or less like a done deal. I didnt want to seem pushy, so I didnt ask about Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey guys!
Being the bargain lady I am I of course am tyring to find money savings and came upon.

If anyone is Military and going to MNSSHP in Sep they are selling miitary discount tickets for $40.23 tax included. They can only be baught at guest services or the ticket counter. 

Can save some bucks. Saves us $55.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

tidrow said:


> I called GKTW about the dining. It sounds as though they no longer have the option of buying meal vouchers. They told me that guests staying off site can visit with a wish family for one meal and one ice cream (as Wendy said). However, because we only have five in our villa, and we have two additional visitors (keeping us at 7 or less), we can have my parents stay with us in the villa. Everything would be as though they are staying in the villa with us; theyll just leave to sleep somewhere else each night. That way, theyll be able to join us for all of our meals. They didnt guarantee it would be approved, but it sounded more or less like a done deal. I didnt want to seem pushy, so I didnt ask about Typhoon Lagoon.



This is really helpful for us too!!!
Did they say if this is done through your Wish Foundation or do you just tell them that they are staying when you check in? Or pre approval. I'd also like to do it with my parents as we only have the 4 of us going.


----------



## kayrason333

Haybuggsmom said:


> This is really helpful for us too!!!
> Did they say if this is done through your Wish Foundation or do you just tell them that they are staying when you check in? Or pre approval. I'd also like to do it with my parents as we only have the 4 of us going.



My parents are staying with us and we had to go through our wish foundation. They sent release of liability paperwork to everyone that would be "staying at the villa".


----------



## Haybuggsmom

kayrason333 said:


> My parents are staying with us and we had to go through our wish foundation. They sent release of liability paperwork to everyone that would be "staying at the villa".



AWESOME!! I will shoot her an email today!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tidrow said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome and helpful advice.
> 
> Although we could all stay in the villa, we thought it would get a little too packed, especially for my parents when were dealing with getting the kids to bed and up in the morning.
> 
> I think well play MNVSHP by ear, not planning to go but trying to get tickets day-of if we decide to.
> 
> I hope we get a chance to meet those of you who will be there at the same time as us!
> 
> I called GKTW about the dining. It sounds as though they no longer have the option of buying meal vouchers. They told me that guests staying off site can visit with a wish family for one meal and one ice cream (as Wendy said). However, because we only have five in our villa, and we have two additional visitors (keeping us at 7 or less), we can have my parents stay with us in the villa. Everything would be as though they are staying in the villa with us; theyll just leave to sleep somewhere else each night. That way, theyll be able to join us for all of our meals. They didnt guarantee it would be approved, but it sounded more or less like a done deal. I didnt want to seem pushy, so I didnt ask about Typhoon Lagoon.



Sounds like everything is in place than. If you find out about Typhoon Lagoon..please post it here.


----------



## jbrnhrt

I'm wondering if maw provides transportation from your house to your local airport and then back home again? Just wondering so I.know if we need to arrange for my dad to drop us off and pick us up (cuz I donNt want to leave our car at the airport)


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> I'm wondering if maw provides transportation from your house to your local airport and then back home again? Just wondering so I.know if we need to arrange for my dad to drop us off and pick us up (cuz I donNt want to leave our car at the airport)



My neighbor went through MAW and they were picked up in a limo.
We are through another group Toby's Dream and we too are being privided transportation (A LIMO!!!)

I would check with your chapter though.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> I'm wondering if maw provides transportation from your house to your local airport and then back home again? Just wondering so I.know if we need to arrange for my dad to drop us off and pick us up (cuz I donNt want to leave our car at the airport)



It's either a limo or shuttle. We were given a Shuttle.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted a video on Korissa's PTR...page 12.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

So my next question!
My mom just brought it up.
Has anyone with a non eater gone to ADRs.
Did they offer a discount for your non eater?  I figured I would ask when I got there but just curious?
I have no issure paying full price for her but just a thought.


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> I'm wondering if maw provides transportation from your house to your local airport and then back home again? Just wondering so I.know if we need to arrange for my dad to drop us off and pick us up (cuz I donNt want to leave our car at the airport)



check with your chapter - we did NOT get transportation.  They did other stuff for Lauren with that money instead that was put in our expense check...our chapter just budgets the money differently - so definitely check with your chapter.


----------



## maroo

So...it sounds like GKTW has three "types" of people - 
- those officially part of the wish (get lodging, tickets, meals, everything)
- those guests of the party up to a total of 7 (get lodging and meals, but no tickets)
- those guests of the party above 7 that are not staying in the villa - who get one meal and ice cream.  

I DO know of families that start with over 8 people total - and they are assigned two villas - so technically that party could be up to 14? I would think?  I am guessing here...

But that makes a lot of sense - considering the different experiences people had...with some getting "full" meals and some getting just a bit...


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> So my next question!
> My mom just brought it up.
> Has anyone with a non eater gone to ADRs.
> Did they offer a discount for your non eater?  I figured I would ask when I got there but just curious?
> I have no issure paying full price for her but just a thought.



Ask at each place when you get there.  If you call, they will tell you it is full price...

But if you get there, they will probably discount you somehow...

It depends partly on what the experience is...for example, meals that are mainly entertainment (Characters, Hoop Dee Doo, Shows, etc) - those are more likely to charge you full price.  But meals that are simple buffets and your child doesn't eat - they will probably help you out.

I may know in a couple of weeks, because I am going with a family that has a child with autism that doesn't really eat anything like the rest of us...and we have a few buffets scheduled.


----------



## rcq925

]Hi all,

This is my first post. My family (wife, two seven-year old boys, four year-old boy, and me) will be making a wish trip to GKTW on 9/30. I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past couple months. I started on the second installment of the wish thread and have made my way to Page 132 of the third installment, with occasional detours to trip reports. Thanks so much to all who have posted information and experiences here.

I have a question for the board. My parents will be accompanying us on our trip. The villa at GKTW would be too packed for all of us, so my parents will stay at an off-site hotel. Our Make a Wish contact person told us that they will be able to join us for our meals at GKTW.

My parents recently emailed GKTW to ask for advice about nearby hotels. They got back a very nice email from GKTW that told them they would be welcome to spend time with us there during our stay, as well as some information about local hotels. However, the email said one thing that concerned us, which was that my parents would be able to join us for one meal during our stay.  It would be a major bummer for all of us if they werent able to spend meals with us at GKTW.

Does anyone have any experiences with support people coming and staying offsite in terms of dining at GKTW? We would be willing to pay for them to eat their meals with us, although I dont imagine thats an option. Were planning to call our wish contact and GKTW, but I thought it would be useful to first check on others experiences.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


 to the Wish Tripper thread!!  I am so glad you son will be getting his wish!

Looks like you got answers to most of your questions, so I just wanted to welcome you!!!


----------



## ALLmom

tidrow said:


> Thank you SO much, both for the quick replies and for actually going to track down the information! Thats great to learn. Were more than happy to pay, and its a relief to know well be able to spend our time together.
> 
> Im conflicted about starting a pre-trip report, but Ill probably do it. For no solid reason I can place, I am reluctant to post my kids names and pictures in a public place. A bit about us. My wish kid (R) is seven. He is in many ways similar to jbrnhrts son: spina bifida, hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari. He also has a disorganized brain stem that has left his vocal chords paralyzed, him unable to deal with saliva and secretions, and paralysis on one side of his face.  He uses a wheelchair, is trached, eats through a g-tube, and communicates via sign language. Otherwise, he is a typical kid going into second grade: smart, happy, beautiful, and with a great sense of humor. He has a twin brother (N) and a four year old brother (I), both typical kids.
> 
> Im the planner in my family, so I have been the one in charge of setting the details for our trip. I have a schedule mapped out and a few ADRs set (Liberty Tavern at MK, Biergarten at Epcot, and Hollywood and Vine at HS). They werent all our first choices, but were happy with what we got.
> 
> Our schedule looks like this:
> Thursday (9/30): Arrive early at GKTW, just a couple hours at Sea World, Christmas at GKTW
> Friday: Magic Kingdom in morning and through 3 PM parade (including ADR), a couple hours at Animal Kingdom, dinner at GKTW
> Saturday: Universal
> Sunday: Universal again and Lego store in downtown Disney
> Monday:  Epcot (with ADR for lunch)
> Tuesday: Hollywood studios (ADR for lunch),  dinner at GKTW and back to MK for Wishes
> Wednesday: Hang out at GKTW (pony rides), with maybe an hour or so at Gatorland, flight home
> 
> My kids are all relatively timid, and theyre pretty limited in how much action they can take, so were going to shoot for being back at GKTW for the night each evening by 5 or 6 PM except the night we do Wishes. Theyre in bed by about 7:45 EST each night at home, and were going to try to avoid pushing them too hard.
> 
> I do have a few other quick questions:
> 
> -Does the above itinerary have any glaring problems anyone sees?
> 
> -We originally planned to do MNVSHP on Sunday, but were thinking well just spend the evening at GKTW and the Candyland game. I have read good things here about MNVSHP, even someone trying to book a trip when its happening, and we dont want to miss it if its a must-see. At the same time, I think my guys will have plenty of action without it, and it seems best to avoid wiping them out. Would anyone say that MNVSHP is a must-do?
> 
> -Do passes from GKTW include Typhoon Lagoon? One thing I like about this board is that people here can appreciate that being the sibling of a special needs kid brings its own significant challenges. I think they are compounded for a twin, and we want to do what we can to make our wish kids twin have an extra special trip. I thought just him and me going to Typhoon Lagoon for a couple hours one evening might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks so much.




Be aware that Animal Kingdom closes at 5PM on that Friday, with Extra Magic Hours from 5-8PM.  I am not sure if wish kids can stay for EMH's without staying onsite.


----------



## blessedmom4

tidrow said:


> I didn’t want to seem pushy, so I didn’t ask about Typhoon Lagoon.



I don't know the answer about Typhoon Lagoon, I DO know that some tickets to area attractions are provided free or at a discount. Also, every member of your Wish Party is eligible for a comp'd ticket to Sea World's Water Park, Aquatica, OR Wet and Wild Orlando. See info here:
http://www.gktw.org/newsletter/cc_spring10_web.html

Have a WONDERFUL time planning!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> Ask at each place when you get there.  If you call, they will tell you it is full price...
> 
> But if you get there, they will probably discount you somehow...
> 
> It depends partly on what the experience is...for example, meals that are mainly entertainment (Characters, Hoop Dee Doo, Shows, etc) - those are more likely to charge you full price.  But meals that are simple buffets and your child doesn't eat - they will probably help you out.
> 
> I may know in a couple of weeks, because I am going with a family that has a child with autism that doesn't really eat anything like the rest of us...and we have a few buffets scheduled.



Thanks so much and please do let me know!!


----------



## ALLmom

blessedmom4 said:


> I don't know the answer about Typhoon Lagoon, I DO know that some tickets to area attractions are provided free or at a discount. Also, every member of your Wish Party is eligible for a comp'd ticket to Sea World's Water Park, Aquatica, OR Wet and Wild Orlando. See info here:
> 
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL time planning!



Oh no! Now I want to fit a water park in my itinerary as well.  I guess I will play it by ear and see if the weather is good during the end of October.


----------



## blessedmom4

ALLmom said:


> Oh no! Now I want to fit a water park in my itinerary as well.  I guess I will play it by ear and see if the weather is good during the end of October.



There truly IS too much to do in those 6 nights/7 days! I know you will have a wonderful time as well! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> I don't know the answer about Typhoon Lagoon, I DO know that some tickets to area attractions are provided free or at a discount. Also, every member of your Wish Party is eligible for a comp'd ticket to Sea World's Water Park, Aquatica, OR Wet and Wild Orlando. See info here:
> http://www.gktw.org/newsletter/cc_spring10_web.html
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL time planning!



Wow!! aquatica water park is the one we wanted to do. We are staying 3 extra days. Does anyone know if we can still go after we leave GKTW? We leave on a Sat and we were thinking of doing a water park on a Monday.


----------



## jen-y

ALLmom said:


> Be aware that Animal Kingdom closes at 5PM on that Friday, with Extra Magic Hours from 5-8PM.  I am not sure if wish kids can stay for EMH's without staying onsite.



I think technically you can not do EMH's without staying onsite, however as a wish kid, they may make an exception.

I do not believe Typhone Lagoon tickets come with the wish.

I am also debating on MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and intentionally picked September for that reason, but now I see that the tickets are expensive.  About $200 plus park admission, so I just don't know if we can swing it    I am wondering if we wait till we get there to make our decision, if tickets will be sold out.

The only issue I see with your itenerary (and everyone may not agree) is that you may have too much "hopping" some of the days.  Thats more of a personal opinion, but last year we went (before Nicky was diagnosed) and I did a lot of hopping, like AK for breakfast, Epcot for lunch, and MK for fireworks.  I felt like we wasted a lot of time going from place to place, and it was exhausting.  This time, we are going to try to spend most of the day in one place if possible.


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wow!! aquatica water park is the one we wanted to do. We are staying 3 extra days. Does anyone know if we can still go after we leave GKTW? We leave on a Sat and we were thinking of doing a water park on a Monday.




I think you can.  We are getting tickets to US/IOA, and we plan to use those after we leave GKTW.  We extended our trip a few days so we can stay at the Nick hotel, which is close to US/IOA, so we plan to use those tickets then.


----------



## jen-y

Does anyone have a good Mickey Ears clip art I can use? 
I want to put Mickey Ears on the bright green cardstock so that people know I am a disboarder, and I am actually having a hard time finding a picture to use.


----------



## blessedmom4

jen-y said:


> I think technically you can not do EMH's without staying onsite, however as a wish kid, they may make an exception.
> 
> I do not believe Typhone Lagoon tickets come with the wish.


 Unless the Wish Family is staying on Disney Property (Instead of at GKTW), they are NOT eligible for EMH...although you never know what Pixie Dust might find you 

Typhoon Lagoon Tickets do not come with the wish (those tickets include 3 days of Disney Park Hoppers, 2 days of US and 1 day Sea World). However, GKTW _ Might_ have some complimentary tickets or reduced price tickets available for Wish families. The only way to be sure is contact GKTW or wait until check in to inquire.


----------



## blessedmom4

jen-y said:


> Does anyone have a good Mickey Ears clip art I can use?
> I want to put Mickey Ears on the bright green cardstock so that people know I am a disboarder, and I am actually having a hard time finding a picture to use.


Would this help?

http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> I think you can.  We are getting tickets to US/IOA, and we plan to use those after we leave GKTW.  We extended our trip a few days so we can stay at the Nick hotel, which is close to US/IOA, so we plan to use those tickets then.



We stayed 2 days after kylee's MAW trip and we did IOA after GKTW and we were treat just the same. Kylee did wear her button and I wore the GAC and no one said a thing. Universal is great with kids with special needs anyways. We were at our Universal Studios in June and all the saw was Kylee's feeding back pack and they said don't stand in lines.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> Unless the Wish Family is staying on Disney Property (Instead of at GKTW), they are NOT eligible for EMH...although you never know what Pixie Dust might find you
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon Tickets do not come with the wish (those tickets include 3 days of Disney Park Hoppers, 2 days of US and 1 day Sea World). However, GKTW _ Might_ have some complimentary tickets or reduced price tickets available for Wish families. The only way to be sure is contact GKTW or wait until check in to inquire.



When we were on Kylee's wish trip we stayed EMH at Animal Kingdom and no one said a thing. We knew it closed at 5pm, but no one left. We just thought they were staying open later. We left at 7pm. We didn't know about EMH at that time. Maybe we just got lucky.


----------



## Manymosi

I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.

My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.

Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.

This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.

I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.


----------



## J'sMum

Manymosi said:


> I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.
> 
> My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.
> 
> Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.
> 
> This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
> She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
> As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.
> 
> I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.



Hello ! wowwie , big family you have!  how wonderful that your kiddo has been blessed with a wish. Congrats on that and  ! Glad you found your way here. Will you be starting a PTR ?


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> I think technically you can not do EMH's without staying onsite, however as a wish kid, they may make an exception.
> 
> I do not believe Typhone Lagoon tickets come with the wish.
> 
> I am also debating on MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and intentionally picked September for that reason, but now I see that the tickets are expensive.  About $200 plus park admission, so I just don't know if we can swing it    I am wondering if we wait till we get there to make our decision, if tickets will be sold out.
> 
> The only issue I see with your itenerary (and everyone may not agree) is that you may have too much "hopping" some of the days.  Thats more of a personal opinion, but last year we went (before Nicky was diagnosed) and I did a lot of hopping, like AK for breakfast, Epcot for lunch, and MK for fireworks.  I felt like we wasted a lot of time going from place to place, and it was exhausting.  This time, we are going to try to spend most of the day in one place if possible.



I really think that the folks at Guest Services would help you out on being able to do EMH, if you wanted to.  Just go to Guest Services and let them know the situation and I really think they would make that happen somehow - and maybe even add some more pixie dust!

Have you asked your wish granters about going to MNSSHP and letting them cover it?  Some chapters let the wish child do one extra thing and that could be yours - since it is fairly expensive.   

Depending on the date, I don't think it would be sold out.  Later in Oct someone may have issues (around Halloween) - and it is possible someone could have issues on Oct 4th because their are tickets being given to EACH person that runs in the 5K that weekend...so then their family will have to buy some, etc, etc.  Was that the night you were planning on going?  PM me about this...I have an idea.  




jen-y said:


> Does anyone have a good Mickey Ears clip art I can use?
> I want to put Mickey Ears on the bright green cardstock so that people know I am a disboarder, and I am actually having a hard time finding a picture to use.



If the link below didn't work, check the DISIGNS board at the bottom of the DIS - they have a TON of mickey heads that may work.  And they will design one for you that has your name on it, if you want. 

Do you have a Home Depot in your area, they *may* have some extra lime green Mickey Heads there in the paint section.  I used to put those paint chips back to back and laminate them and write "maroo" on them...it worked really well!



Manymosi said:


> I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.
> 
> My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.
> 
> Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.
> 
> This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
> She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
> As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.
> 
> I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.



 to the Disboards and the Wish Trippers thread!!  

Wow!  You have a crew with you!  I bet that is a lot of fun!  

Feel free to ask any questions here and make sure to check the 2nd post of this thread (it is on the first page, past all of the Trip Report links) - and if you want to do a pre-trip report, we would love it!


----------



## rcq925

I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.

My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.

Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.

This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.

I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.[/QUOTE]




Manymosi said:


> to the Wish Tripper Thread!
> 
> Wow, 12 kids!!  You guys are brave!  I can barely handle the two I have!
> 
> So glad that Wendy is getting her wish!  You guys will have an awesome time.  I know she wants to stay on property, but check out Give Kids the World on the web.  I think it would be much easier for the large number of people you have to stay there.  Also all the meals would be included there, and if you stay on WDW property you will be responsible for your own meals.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Manymosi said:


> I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.
> 
> My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.
> 
> Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.
> 
> This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
> She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
> As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.
> 
> I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.



WELCOME!!!
I'm excited to hear about your plans!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Manymosi said:


> I have been a member of the boards here for a few months, but I didn't want to post until we officially had a wish granted, soI think it is time to introduce myself and tell a little bit about our Wish Child.
> 
> My wife and I have been blessed with twelve children, eleven of which have been very healthy. Four of them are married, and we have four grandchildren so far.
> 
> Our tenth child, Wendy has been diagnosed with Cushing's Syndrome - a very rare condition caused by too much Cortisol, a stress hormone. Her condition is even more rare because it is caused by cancer cells in her pancreas.
> 
> This past Monday, we met with two Make A Wish volunteers so Wendy could officially make her wish - a trip to Disney World!
> She really would like to stay on property, preferably at Wilderness Lodge, but would settle for anything really. The volunteers said they would send the five youngest children, and possibly one more who just turned 19 because she has been a big help taking care of Wendy.
> As far as dates, they are looking at February or March of next year which is fine with us. If that doesn't work we will probably wait until September or October as we don't want to go during the hot summer months.
> 
> I will give more details later, but have to get to bed now.



Hi and  to the boards. I'm so glad Wendy got her wish. I can't wait to hear more about your family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Does anyone else have trouble with the pages loading slow on here? It takes about 2 min. to load a page. I don't have issues with FB or my other message boards. Just this one.


----------



## casper_jj11

[/QUOTE]

 Also all the meals would be included there, and if you stay on WDW property you will be responsible for your own meals.[/QUOTE]

Just wanted to add that this may depend on the wish organization. We stayed at the Grand Floridian and our organization gave us a cheque to cover food as it wasnt expected that we return to GKTW for meals (although we could if we wanted to). We ate there on arrival day as well as the evening of the Christmas party but otherwise, we ate on site. We had more than enough in our expense cheque to cover meals as well as souvenirs and extras.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with the pages loading slow on here? It takes about 2 min. to load a page. I don't have issues with FB or my other message boards. Just this one.



I have had issues in the past couple of days...sometimes the DIS just gets overloaded...especially on Mondays. 



casper_jj11 said:


> Just wanted to add that this may depend on the wish organization. We stayed at the Grand Floridian and our organization gave us a cheque to cover food as it wasnt expected that we return to GKTW for meals (although we could if we wanted to). We ate there on arrival day as well as the evening of the Christmas party but otherwise, we ate on site. We had more than enough in our expense cheque to cover meals as well as souvenirs and extras.



I concur with this - it definitely depends on the organization and even state.  One state may cover more than another state for Make a Wish, for example.  Some families have reported having to spend some out of pocket and some have reported having enough to cover incidentals.  But it varies greatly.


----------



## Manymosi

Thank you all for the welcome!

I have a wonderful Aunt who has sent either my wife or myself along with two of our children,as they got old enough, to Disney World, all expense paid for 4-5  days. After the last trip in 2004, she let us know she could no longer afford any trips as she had to move into an assisted living home. We have not been able to afford to pay our own way, and Wendy would have been in the next group to go, so she has been praying since at least 2007 that she would somehow be able to go.  She certainly didn't want to get cancer in order to go, but a Wish trip certainly helps ease the hardships she has been through!

rcq925 - We have looked closely at the GKTW website along with other videos, trip reports etc. As nice at GKTW is, Wendy's dream is to stay on property and be immersed in all the Disney magic. Fom other trip reports, I realize that some chapters cover meals and some don't. We will just have to see.

Another issue we will have, is that none of us - especially Wendy, has ANY desire to visit Sea World or Universal Studios. We will have to somehow raise the funds to purchase additional days at Disney World besides the three proveded. I have a couple of ideas on how to do this - one is selling those rubber wristbands that are so popular( we are having one made up for Wendy).

We have told Make A Wish that we will certainly be content and happy with whatever arrangements they choose to make, but just wanted them to know what Wendy's dream vacation is.


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with the pages loading slow on here? It takes about 2 min. to load a page. I don't have issues with FB or my other message boards. Just this one.



It has been loading extremely slow for me too for about 5-6 days. It has been very annoying!


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> I will be out of town starting next Thursday for almost 2 weeks...if I am not posting...that's why!



Dear Maroo,

Have a MARVELOUS time in all of your travels. In case I don't have a chance to say it before you leave... Praying all goes well, the family you are assisting has an incredible time, you are pain free, injuries heal quickly and you have Pixie Dust  surround you everywhere you go!

Many Blessings!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> It has been loading extremely slow for me too for about 5-6 days. It has been very annoying!



Glad to hear that it's just not my computer. It is very annoying. I love this board and I just have to give up most times.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I think one of the reasons for the occasional slowness is that according to www.rankings.big-boards.com DisBoards is #20 worldwide in discussion boards in English.  I remember one time about two years ago that Webmaster Alex posted that we had over 3,800 users online at one time.  

Go to the top of the DisBoards main page and look at some of the statistics there.  There are almost 2.3 million threads and almost 36 million posts.  It takes a real lot of computing power to maintain the database.


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> I am also debating on MNSSHP.  I have always wanted to go, and intentionally picked September for that reason, but now I see that the tickets are expensive.  About $200 plus park admission, so I just don't know if we can swing it    I am wondering if we wait till we get there to make our decision, if tickets will be sold out.



I just wanted to mention something here...the MNSSHP are your park admission. The ticket allows you to enter the MK at 4pm (even though the party does not start until 7pm, so although the tickets would cost you about $200, that is your price...it is not on top of admission prices. You should not have a problem with it selling out before you get there...that usually only happens with weekend night ones and closer to Halloween. Try to do a weekday night...like Tuesday for a less crowded experience...and let me know if you decide to do this!!!

Lynn


----------



## J'sMum

Cheshire Figment said:


> I think one of the reasons for the occasional slowness is that according to www.rankings.big-boards.com DisBoards is #20 worldwide in discussion boards in English.  I remember one time about two years ago that Webmaster Alex posted that we had over 3,800 users online at one time.
> 
> Go to the top of the DisBoards main page and look at some of the statistics there.  There are almost 2.3 million threads and almost 36 million posts.  It takes a real lot of computing power to maintain the database.



Ok Now I think that is so cool


----------



## maroo

Manymosi said:


> Thank you all for the welcome!
> 
> I have a wonderful Aunt who has sent either my wife or myself along with two of our children,as they got old enough, to Disney World, all expense paid for 4-5  days. After the last trip in 2004, she let us know she could no longer afford any trips as she had to move into an assisted living home. We have not been able to afford to pay our own way, and Wendy would have been in the next group to go, so she has been praying since at least 2007 that she would somehow be able to go.  She certainly didn't want to get cancer in order to go, but a Wish trip certainly helps ease the hardships she has been through!
> 
> rcq925 - We have looked closely at the GKTW website along with other videos, trip reports etc. As nice at GKTW is, Wendy's dream is to stay on property and be immersed in all the Disney magic. Fom other trip reports, I realize that some chapters cover meals and some don't. We will just have to see.
> 
> Another issue we will have, is that none of us - especially Wendy, has ANY desire to visit Sea World or Universal Studios. We will have to somehow raise the funds to purchase additional days at Disney World besides the three proveded. I have a couple of ideas on how to do this - one is selling those rubber wristbands that are so popular( we are having one made up for Wendy).
> 
> We have told Make A Wish that we will certainly be content and happy with whatever arrangements they choose to make, but just wanted them to know what Wendy's dream vacation is.



I totally get this and am really glad that you guys are going for it!

One thing to keep in mind is that the tickets are not upgradable... You will actually have to purchase new tickets and those first few days of tickets are the most expensive.

One idea...and you would have to approach your chapter with this...is to have them book you for Free Dining... I am not sure if that is possible with a GKTW package...but there was a child (Tyler - kdzbear) and they did JUST Disney - they were not a MAW family (it was another organization)...but it may be possible and actually cheaper for them to do it that way.  Your food would be covered and the whole thing may be considerably cheaper for the chapter.  I am not sure about this at all, it is just an idea off the top of my head.  

It is also possible that GKTW actually has to book the rooms and "pay" for them (not sure how that works)...but it seems like they may welcome the ability to book under Free Dining...

I hope I am making more sense than I think I am....



blessedmom4 said:


> Dear Maroo,
> 
> Have a MARVELOUS time in all of your travels. In case I don't have a chance to say it before you leave... Praying all goes well, the family you are assisting has an incredible time, you are pain free, injuries heal quickly and you have Pixie Dust  surround you everywhere you go!
> 
> Many Blessings!



Thank you soooooo much!  Your prayers are very, very much appreciated!  There are lots of last minute things to take care of and lots of travel between Baker and his family, Liesa and LeeAnn - we are all traveling in shifts - it should be interesting. 

I will still be around another 9 days before I leave...My flight is Sept 2 and I will be gone til the 12th.  



Cheshire Figment said:


> I think one of the reasons for the occasional slowness is that according to www.rankings.big-boards.com DisBoards is #20 worldwide in discussion boards in English.  I remember one time about two years ago that Webmaster Alex posted that we had over 3,800 users online at one time.
> 
> Go to the top of the DisBoards main page and look at some of the statistics there.  There are almost 2.3 million threads and almost 36 million posts.  It takes a real lot of computing power to maintain the database.



Ok... that is just so cool!!!  I gotta go check that out!!  I keep telling my friends that this board is so much more than about Disney!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Cheshire Figment said:


> I think one of the reasons for the occasional slowness is that according to www.rankings.big-boards.com DisBoards is #20 worldwide in discussion boards in English.  I remember one time about two years ago that Webmaster Alex posted that we had over 3,800 users online at one time.
> 
> Go to the top of the DisBoards main page and look at some of the statistics there.  There are almost 2.3 million threads and almost 36 million posts.  It takes a real lot of computing power to maintain the database.


----------



## balloondoggle

It's 1:15am.  We got the Disney Vacation DVD in the mail today and watched it twice before dinner.  My enthusiasm ebbs and flows, and just now it's WAY ebbed!  In 2 weeks we will have finished our first full day at GKTW.  Only one weekend left for buying the things my wife thinks we need.  Packing will start in earnest by 1 Sept and I'm sure the kids will consider the job done in about 10 minutes with a random selection of textiles stuffed in a grocery bag.

I guess I'll work on a packing list.


----------



## rcq925

balloondoggle said:


> It's 1:15am.  We got the Disney Vacation DVD in the mail today and watched it twice before dinner.  My enthusiasm ebbs and flows, and just now it's WAY ebbed!  In 2 weeks we will have finished our first full day at GKTW.  Only one weekend left for buying the things my wife thinks we need.  Packing will start in earnest by 1 Sept and I'm sure the kids will consider the job done in about 10 minutes with a random selection of textiles stuffed in a grocery bag.
> 
> I guess I'll work on a packing list.



Wow only 2 weeks left!!  You guys must be getting so excited!!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

balloondoggle said:


> It's 1:15am.  We got the Disney Vacation DVD in the mail today and watched it twice before dinner.  My enthusiasm ebbs and flows, and just now it's WAY ebbed!  In 2 weeks we will have finished our first full day at GKTW.  Only one weekend left for buying the things my wife thinks we need.  Packing will start in earnest by 1 Sept and I'm sure the kids will consider the job done in about 10 minutes with a random selection of textiles stuffed in a grocery bag.
> 
> I guess I'll work on a packing list.



Haha!! This sounds like my house!! Dh kept saying "do we really need that?" now he's just trying to keep me off this site, cuz I keep getting ideas!! lol. And the kids only want to bring their bathing suits and towels!


----------



## sacall

Well, we returned Sunday from our Disney/Universal MAW trip for Emma.  We had a GREAT TIME  I do not have time to do a trip report, but I will report back on some things that helped us.

1. Be sure to wear your MAW T-shirts to the airport.  When we flew out - our airport was great!  I had already paid for our bags, but they would have let them go for free.  Plus, we did not have to wait in the regular security line, but went through the 1st Class line.  Did not have the same treatment at MCO, but it was nice at our airport.

2. GKTW - I mentioned before that we had reservations that evening at Crystal Palace but we still needed to check in at the Poly.  Didn't know how that was going to happen if we had to be back at GKTW around 7:00 pm for orientation.  When we checked in, I told them our situation and they did a private orientation for us  So, that worked out great!   

About GKTW, it was nice, we had lunch there on our first day, but we never made it back.  If you are staying there, I would give yourself at least 45 minutes to 1 hour if you are driving to and from any of the Disney parks.  

3. Poly - Was great, loved, loved, loved the location. It was really nice going back for a break during the day when it was really hot (and I mean it was really hot last week!).  We did drive to Disney Studios and Animal Kindgom since we didn't want to wait for the bus since they seemed to be really crowded. 

Just an FYI - we do not have a handicapped sticker for Emma but we wanted to find out if we could park close to the entrance since when she has to get out of the heat, she really needs to be out of the heat immediately.  They told us we could show our GAC and ask for the Medical parking lot which is right with the handicapped parking lot.  That worked out really well, the parking was really close to the park entrance.   

4. GAC and Universal Guest Card - They worked great  All though it was super crowded last week (a lot of people from Europe), we never had to wait in line or worry about fastpasses.  We used all of the fastpass entrances or handicap entrance at Disney.  We also did the same at Universal (did the Harry Potter ride in 5 minutes when the line was around 45 minutes).  It really allowed us to see the park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and then come back in the evening.  

The Disney GAC also worked for seeing the Characters.  We just had to show the CM at the front of the line.  It really worked great at EPCOT where they have Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Donald and Goofey.  That wait was over 2 hours, but with the GAC and MAW button, we got right in to see them. 

5. Disney Photopass.  When we checked in at GKTW, we received a free Disney Photopass CD - so don't order it like I did before you leave.  Now, I have to see how to get a refund.  

6. Tickets - we did have to buy two additional days, but that was fine with me.  

7. Switching cars - we were able to end our MAW car reservation at the Disney Car Care Center.  National was even nice enough to let us keep our same car so we didn't have to move our luggage.  They didn't even charge us extra since we had an SUV and we had rented a full size car. 

If you have any other questions, just let me know. 

We had a great time - all of the people we meet both at Disney and Universal were wonderful  It truly is a once in a lifetime trip for Emma and our family

Stacy


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> It's 1:15am.  We got the Disney Vacation DVD in the mail today and watched it twice before dinner.  My enthusiasm ebbs and flows, and just now it's WAY ebbed!  In 2 weeks we will have finished our first full day at GKTW.  Only one weekend left for buying the things my wife thinks we need.  Packing will start in earnest by 1 Sept and I'm sure the kids will consider the job done in about 10 minutes with a random selection of textiles stuffed in a grocery bag.
> 
> I guess I'll work on a packing list.



Yea!!! 2 weeks left. I know the excitement is running crazy in your house!!


----------



## brookerene

I am glad your trip went well.  Sounds like everything worked out niceley.  I'll be checkin out your PTR!


----------



## rcq925

sacall said:


> Well, we returned Sunday from our Disney/Universal MAW trip for Emma.  We had a GREAT TIME  I do not have time to do a trip report, but I will report back on some things that helped us.
> 
> 1. Be sure to wear your MAW T-shirts to the airport.  When we flew out - our airport was great!  I had already paid for our bags, but they would have let them go for free.  Plus, we did not have to wait in the regular security line, but went through the 1st Class line.  Did not have the same treatment at MCO, but it was nice at our airport.
> 
> 2. GKTW - I mentioned before that we had reservations that evening at Crystal Palace but we still needed to check in at the Poly.  Didn't know how that was going to happen if we had to be back at GKTW around 7:00 pm for orientation.  When we checked in, I told them our situation and they did a private orientation for us  So, that worked out great!
> 
> About GKTW, it was nice, we had lunch there on our first day, but we never made it back.  If you are staying there, I would give yourself at least 45 minutes to 1 hour if you are driving to and from any of the Disney parks.
> 
> 3. Poly - Was great, loved, loved, loved the location. It was really nice going back for a break during the day when it was really hot (and I mean it was really hot last week!).  We did drive to Disney Studios and Animal Kindgom since we didn't want to wait for the bus since they seemed to be really crowded.
> 
> Just an FYI - we do not have a handicapped sticker for Emma but we wanted to find out if we could park close to the entrance since when she has to get out of the heat, she really needs to be out of the heat immediately.  They told us we could show our GAC and ask for the Medical parking lot which is right with the handicapped parking lot.  That worked out really well, the parking was really close to the park entrance.
> 
> 4. GAC and Universal Guest Card - They worked great  All though it was super crowded last week (a lot of people from Europe), we never had to wait in line or worry about fastpasses.  We used all of the fastpass entrances or handicap entrance at Disney.  We also did the same at Universal (did the Harry Potter ride in 5 minutes when the line was around 45 minutes).  It really allowed us to see the park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and then come back in the evening.
> 
> The Disney GAC also worked for seeing the Characters.  We just had to show the CM at the front of the line.  It really worked great at EPCOT where they have Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Donald and Goofey.  That wait was over 2 hours, but with the GAC and MAW button, we got right in to see them.
> 
> 5. Disney Photopass.  When we checked in at GKTW, we received a free Disney Photopass CD - so don't order it like I did before you leave.  Now, I have to see how to get a refund.
> 
> 6. Tickets - we did have to buy two additional days, but that was fine with me.
> 
> 7. Switching cars - we were able to end our MAW car reservation at the Disney Car Care Center.  National was even nice enough to let us keep our same car so we didn't have to move our luggage.  They didn't even charge us extra since we had an SUV and we had rented a full size car.
> 
> If you have any other questions, just let me know.
> 
> We had a great time - all of the people we meet both at Disney and Universal were wonderful  It truly is a once in a lifetime trip for Emma and our family
> 
> Stacy



So glad  you had such a wonderful time!  Even in the HOT weather!!


----------



## maroo

sacall said:


> Well, we returned Sunday from our Disney/Universal MAW trip for Emma.  We had a GREAT TIME  I do not have time to do a trip report, but I will report back on some things that helped us.
> 
> 1. Be sure to wear your MAW T-shirts to the airport.  When we flew out - our airport was great!  I had already paid for our bags, but they would have let them go for free.  Plus, we did not have to wait in the regular security line, but went through the 1st Class line.  Did not have the same treatment at MCO, but it was nice at our airport.
> 
> 2. GKTW - I mentioned before that we had reservations that evening at Crystal Palace but we still needed to check in at the Poly.  Didn't know how that was going to happen if we had to be back at GKTW around 7:00 pm for orientation.  When we checked in, I told them our situation and they did a private orientation for us  So, that worked out great!
> 
> About GKTW, it was nice, we had lunch there on our first day, but we never made it back.  If you are staying there, I would give yourself at least 45 minutes to 1 hour if you are driving to and from any of the Disney parks.
> 
> 3. Poly - Was great, loved, loved, loved the location. It was really nice going back for a break during the day when it was really hot (and I mean it was really hot last week!).  We did drive to Disney Studios and Animal Kindgom since we didn't want to wait for the bus since they seemed to be really crowded.
> 
> Just an FYI - we do not have a handicapped sticker for Emma but we wanted to find out if we could park close to the entrance since when she has to get out of the heat, she really needs to be out of the heat immediately.  They told us we could show our GAC and ask for the Medical parking lot which is right with the handicapped parking lot.  That worked out really well, the parking was really close to the park entrance.
> 
> 4. GAC and Universal Guest Card - They worked great  All though it was super crowded last week (a lot of people from Europe), we never had to wait in line or worry about fastpasses.  We used all of the fastpass entrances or handicap entrance at Disney.  We also did the same at Universal (did the Harry Potter ride in 5 minutes when the line was around 45 minutes).  It really allowed us to see the park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and then come back in the evening.
> 
> The Disney GAC also worked for seeing the Characters.  We just had to show the CM at the front of the line.  It really worked great at EPCOT where they have Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Donald and Goofey.  That wait was over 2 hours, but with the GAC and MAW button, we got right in to see them.
> 
> 5. Disney Photopass.  When we checked in at GKTW, we received a free Disney Photopass CD - so don't order it like I did before you leave.  Now, I have to see how to get a refund.
> 
> 6. Tickets - we did have to buy two additional days, but that was fine with me.
> 
> 7. Switching cars - we were able to end our MAW car reservation at the Disney Car Care Center.  National was even nice enough to let us keep our same car so we didn't have to move our luggage.  They didn't even charge us extra since we had an SUV and we had rented a full size car.
> 
> If you have any other questions, just let me know.
> 
> We had a great time - all of the people we meet both at Disney and Universal were wonderful  It truly is a once in a lifetime trip for Emma and our family
> 
> Stacy



This is so good to hear!!!  I am so glad you had a good time!  Thank you so very much for coming back and sharing your tips!!!  

Yes - Any Lurker families out there.... you get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD from Disney when you get to GKTW!  That is important to note! 

And shirts at the airport are a great suggestion!


----------



## yinyanggirls

maroo said:


> This is so good to hear!!!  I am so glad you had a good time!  Thank you so very much for coming back and sharing your tips!!!
> 
> Yes - Any Lurker families out there.... you get a FREE PHOTOPASS CD from Disney when you get to GKTW!  That is important to note!
> 
> And shirts at the airport are a great suggestion!



One more not about the Photopass - our picture with Cinderella at CRT lunch could have been included on it had I noticed it in time. There is a Photopass id number on the print that you can add to your account before you order the free cd. I'm guessing BBB and others would do the same.


----------



## LindaBabe

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LindaBabe
> One month until our family visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda" Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future (also is there anything special you want in the message.)
> 
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by maroo
> This is completely safe!
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Linda!



*
Just a reminder - in case you didn't see the first message*


----------



## casper_jj11

yinyanggirls said:


> One more not about the Photopass - our picture with Cinderella at CRT lunch could have been included on it had I noticed it in time. There is a Photopass id number on the print that you can add to your account before you order the free cd. I'm guessing BBB and others would do the same.



At BBB they add the pics to your photopass as they do it. At other places, they don't. You're right about CRT. You can also add Ohana's pics, 1900 Park Fare pics and Akershus pics to the photopass then you have all the pics they take so you can choose the ones you want to print and the sizes ... I mean, how many 8x10 pics can you have around the house


----------



## balloondoggle

sacall said:


> Well, we returned Sunday from our Disney/Universal MAW trip for Emma.  We had a GREAT TIME  I do not have time to do a trip report, but I will report back on some things that helped us.
> 
> 1. Be sure to wear your MAW T-shirts to the airport.  When we flew out - our airport was great!  I had already paid for our bags, but they would have let them go for free.  Plus, we did not have to wait in the regular security line, but went through the 1st Class line.  Did not have the same treatment at MCO, but it was nice at our airport.
> 
> About GKTW, it was nice, we had lunch there on our first day, but we never made it back.  If you are staying there, I would give yourself at least 45 minutes to 1 hour if you are driving to and from any of the Disney parks.
> 
> 4. GAC and Universal Guest Card - They worked great  All though it was super crowded last week (a lot of people from Europe), we never had to wait in line or worry about fastpasses.  We used all of the fastpass entrances or handicap entrance at Disney.  We also did the same at Universal (did the Harry Potter ride in 5 minutes when the line was around 45 minutes).  It really allowed us to see the park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and then come back in the evening.
> 
> The Disney GAC also worked for seeing the Characters.  We just had to show the CM at the front of the line.  It really worked great at EPCOT where they have Mickey, Pluto, Minnie, Donald and Goofey.  That wait was over 2 hours, but with the GAC and MAW button, we got right in to see them.
> 
> 5. Disney Photopass.  When we checked in at GKTW, we received a free Disney Photopass CD - so don't order it like I did before you leave.  Now, I have to see how to get a refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy



Thanks for these tips.  I don't know if we'll have MAW t's or not, but if so we'll be sure to follow your advice.  And the travel time from WDW to GKTW is an important consideration.



Haybuggsmom said:


> Yea!!! 2 weeks left. I know the excitement is running crazy in your house!!



My son (8yo) is now scared to death actually.  He's afraid of Halloween decorations to the point that we can't get him anywhere near that part of a store in the fall.  The Disney DVD included about 5 seconds of video from the Haunted Mansion and I commented that I remembered that ride from when I was there some 30 years ago and looked forward to seeing it again.  He started crying because he didn't want to ride it.  Calmed him down and put him to bed.  Next day he's all smiles, goes off to school no problem.  Yesterday afternoon the principal calls me - he had gone to tears again at school thinking about it!!!!  This kid didn't used to know what fear is and now he breaks down thinking about the possibility that a ride may scare him.  We found some videos of the ride on YouTube and I made him sit through those.  He's a little less nervous, but I don't see us riding it as a family now.  I'm not going to skip it since everyone else is fine with it, but we can't just leave him sitting somewhere while we ride.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Hi friends! Well we are finally decided and it looks like we are going back to WDW in January! We were going to do a cruise, but with the uncertainty of James health, we decided a land trip is better suited for now. My question is about going back to GKTW. We heard we can return to see his star as guests. Do we call them first and request to do so? Also while we are at GKTW do we get to do all the "stuff" there? James really wants to spend one day of the trip at the village, riding the merry-go-round, eating ice cream...but I wasn't sure that was part of our "guest" status. Remember we had to miss almost of of the special "nights" at GKTW b/c they closed the village due to the roto-virus, so it would be really neat to be able to stay for the Pirates and Princess party, or Candy-land, or something! Also I am realistic and realize this isn't his wish trip, and those things may not be possible to do again.
Finally, how hard is it to get a GAC? I have his medical info from his doctor, but we're wondering if we should have anything specific, and again do we call in advance to request a GAC or just show up at Town Hall? (also understanding his GAC will not be a "wish" GAC)


----------



## maroo

alaskanabbott said:


> Hi friends! Well we are finally decided and it looks like we are going back to WDW in January! We were going to do a cruise, but with the uncertainty of James health, we decided a land trip is better suited for now.
> 
> So sorry James isn't doing good enough to do a sea voyage.
> 
> My question is about going back to GKTW. We heard we can return to see his star as guests. Do we call them first and request to do so?
> 
> You don't have to call ahead - but you certainly can!
> 
> Also while we are at GKTW do we get to do all the "stuff" there?
> 
> Yes - you can do anything but sleep there.  Each family gets a meal ticket and an ice cream ticket and has freedom to go around the resort as you want to participate in things.  You get a welcome back sticker to wear.
> 
> James really wants to spend one day of the trip at the village, riding the merry-go-round, eating ice cream...but I wasn't sure that was part of our "guest" status.
> 
> This is definitely ok!
> 
> Remember we had to miss almost of of the special "nights" at GKTW b/c they closed the village due to the roto-virus, so it would be really neat to be able to stay for the Pirates and Princess party, or Candy-land, or something! Also I am realistic and realize this isn't his wish trip, and those things may not be possible to do again.
> 
> You can do it all "again" - or in your case for the first time.  Make sure you tell them when you "check in" that you guys had all of that stuff cancel on ya and they will make sure you have the most up to date schedule of events.
> 
> I am going for Christmas next week - next Thursday night - with Noah's  family and they will be returning, obviously.  I know how it is when I return, but I am curious to see if there is anything different for them (with their kids visiting Santa, etc).  So I will report on that when I get back.
> 
> 
> Finally, how hard is it to get a GAC? I have his medical info from his doctor, but we're wondering if we should have anything specific, and again do we call in advance to request a GAC or just show up at Town Hall? (also understanding his GAC will not be a "wish" GAC)
> 
> It is not hard at all!  Just go to Guest Services at the first park and let them know what your needs are.  You can show them the old one, but basically you just need to tell them what his needs are so that they can put the right stamp on there.
> 
> We can't discuss specific stamps, but I will PM you.



Hello!  Good to see ya! 


I will answer above in pink.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Thanks for the point by point! He is going to be so excited to go back to GKTW! We are not counting the cruise out forever, just for now  From what I hear we are going in a very quiet time at WDW so it should be fairly relaxing. I can't wait to hear about Noah's family's return trip...I'm sure it will be emotional, I hope it brings some joy too.


----------



## jen-y

I think I might have asked this before, but I forgot.
Nicholas only has 3 meds that I have to bring, but 1 of them is liquid.  I am debating about whether to pack them in the checked luggage or carry on. Probably carry on (incase luggage gets lost) but will I have a hard time with the liquid?  Also, 1 of his pills I have to crush, so I mix it in Hershey syrup (to mask the bitterness) and the other pill is small, so he swallows it whole, but mixed in with some applesauce.  Should I bring Hershey syrup and applesauce from home, or just find a store when we get there?


----------



## balloondoggle

jen-y said:


> I think I might have asked this before, but I forgot.
> Nicholas only has 3 meds that I have to bring, but 1 of them is liquid.  I am debating about whether to pack them in the checked luggage or carry on. Probably carry on (incase luggage gets lost) but will I have a hard time with the liquid?  Also, 1 of his pills I have to crush, so I mix it in Hershey syrup (to mask the bitterness) and the other pill is small, so he swallows it whole, but mixed in with some applesauce.  Should I bring Hershey syrup and applesauce from home, or just find a store when we get there?



I've been debating the drug issue myself and decided that since it's all in the prescription bottles TSA should be okay with it.  If they have a real problem, I can put it in a bag that is attached to Kayla's wheelchair and then it will be last on-first off in the cargo area.  Freezing temps could be a concern so I don't want to risk checking it.

The syrup and applesauce I would buy locally.  No point in carrying something so easily and cheaply obtained there.  The less you have to carry on a flight, the better.


----------



## Wee Annie

jen-y said:


> I think I might have asked this before, but I forgot.
> Nicholas only has 3 meds that I have to bring, but 1 of them is liquid.  I am debating about whether to pack them in the checked luggage or carry on. Probably carry on (incase luggage gets lost) but will I have a hard time with the liquid?  Also, 1 of his pills I have to crush, so I mix it in Hershey syrup (to mask the bitterness) and the other pill is small, so he swallows it whole, but mixed in with some applesauce.  Should I bring Hershey syrup and applesauce from home, or just find a store when we get there?



We've flown with Elke three times since her ALL diagnosis (including her wish trip last April) and have never had a problem traveling with a large number of her liquid medications and ice packs to keep them cool.  At last count, Elke had 12 liquid medications, four of which have to be kept cool.  We put them all in a cooler bag, and declared them to TSA before placing them on the conveyor belt.  They obviously have to do a personal inspection of them, and some airports will even, supposedly, "test" the liquid, but we've never had them do the latter.  Once they "tested" one of our cooler packs, but that was it.  

TSA requirements specifically allow for liquid meds in carry-ons in sizes greater than 3 oz.  I came prepared each time with a drs' note stating Elke's diagnosis, listing all of her liquid meds, and asking for them to allow her to travel on the plane with them, but no one really ever needed to read the letter.  Only TSA in Orlando, on the way home, had any issue, and that was because they told me that the cooler packs I was using were not the ones they usually allowed.  But they let me through (what were they going to do?  Toss them and let her chemo go bad?).  And every other airport has allowed those very cooler packs through without comment.

I would never check any necessary meds in your luggage -- can you imagine the problem if the luggage was lost?  We also traveled with an extra g-tube and the supplies necessary for its insertion (sterile water and surgilube) "just in case" her Mic-Key button came out during the flight (per her GI dr's request).  Never have had a problem with any of these.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> I've been debating the drug issue myself and decided that since it's all in the prescription bottles TSA should be okay with it.  If they have a real problem, I can put it in a bag that is attached to Kayla's wheelchair and then it will be last on-first off in the cargo area.  Freezing temps could be a concern so I don't want to risk checking it.
> 
> .



We took Haylee with us in April for Amber's comp. We took all her meds in her carry on. We had 1 powder, 1 liquid, 1 pills, then apple juice(we use for the crushed) water and pediasure.  They did make up open the water so they could test it. Other than that they just looked at it. They did tell us it all needed to be in the origional bottles. I am scared to check her liquid bottles because they are glass


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> Hello!  Good to see ya!
> 
> 
> I will answer above in pink.



That is so cool that you can always go back and visit!

So glad that James and the whole gang will be able to go back to WDW and GKTW!  I feel really bad that the rotovirus hit while you guys were there and shut everything down!

Hope you have much better luck in January!!


----------



## cajunfan

alaskanabbott said:


> Hi friends! Well we are finally decided and it looks like we are going back to WDW in January! We were going to do a cruise, but with the uncertainty of James health, we decided a land trip is better suited for now. My question is about going back to GKTW. We heard we can return to see his star as guests. Do we call them first and request to do so? Also while we are at GKTW do we get to do all the "stuff" there? James really wants to spend one day of the trip at the village, riding the merry-go-round, eating ice cream...but I wasn't sure that was part of our "guest" status. Remember we had to miss almost of of the special "nights" at GKTW b/c they closed the village due to the roto-virus, so it would be really neat to be able to stay for the Pirates and Princess party, or Candy-land, or something! Also I am realistic and realize this isn't his wish trip, and those things may not be possible to do again.
> Finally, how hard is it to get a GAC? I have his medical info from his doctor, but we're wondering if we should have anything specific, and again do we call in advance to request a GAC or just show up at Town Hall? (also understanding his GAC will not be a "wish" GAC)



How is Dakota? I have been meaning to go back to your Trip report and find out!

Lynn


----------



## SueM in MN

jen-y said:


> I think I might have asked this before, but I forgot.
> Nicholas only has 3 meds that I have to bring, but 1 of them is liquid.  I am debating about whether to pack them in the checked luggage or carry on. Probably carry on (incase luggage gets lost) but will I have a hard time with the liquid?  Also, 1 of his pills I have to crush, so I mix it in Hershey syrup (to mask the bitterness) and the other pill is small, so he swallows it whole, but mixed in with some applesauce.  Should I bring Hershey syrup and applesauce from home, or just find a store when we get there?


As was already mentioned, don't pack anything in the checked luggage unless you are able to manage without it.
Liquid medications are allowed and don't have to be in 3 ounce bottles in the quart bag with your other liquids.
You do need to separate out the 'medical liquids' and mention them to the screeners. Some airports have a line which is labeled 'medical liquids' where the screeners are prepared to deal with things like that.
Post # 15 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has more information about air travel, including links to the TSA site's information about travel with medication and medical liquids.


alaskanabbott said:


> Hi friends! Well we are finally decided and it looks like we are going back to WDW in January! We were going to do a cruise, but with the uncertainty of James health, we decided a land trip is better suited for now. My question is about going back to GKTW. We heard we can return to see his star as guests. Do we call them first and request to do so? Also while we are at GKTW do we get to do all the "stuff" there? James really wants to spend one day of the trip at the village, riding the merry-go-round, eating ice cream...but I wasn't sure that was part of our "guest" status. Remember we had to miss almost of of the special "nights" at GKTW b/c they closed the village due to the roto-virus, so it would be really neat to be able to stay for the Pirates and Princess party, or Candy-land, or something! Also I am realistic and realize this isn't his wish trip, and those things may not be possible to do again.
> Finally, how hard is it to get a GAC? I have his medical info from his doctor, but we're wondering if we should have anything specific, and again do we call in advance to request a GAC or just show up at Town Hall? (also understanding his GAC will not be a "wish" GAC)


You don't call in advance and you don't need anything from the doctor (although some people feel more comfortable asking for one with a letter, the CMs will usually not want to see it).
You need to go with your child to Guest Relations (Town Hall at MK) and explain his needs.
There is more information in post #15 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread.
You can find that thread near the top of this board or follow the link in my signature to get there.


----------



## balloondoggle

Wee Annie said:


> [...] At last count, Elke had 12 liquid medications, four of which have to be kept cool.  We put them all in a cooler bag, and declared them to TSA before placing them on the conveyor belt.  They obviously have to do a personal inspection of them, and some airports will even, supposedly, "test" the liquid, but we've never had them do the latter.  Once they "tested" one of our cooler packs, but that was it.  [...]



Good point about the cooler packs - never thought of that.  We only have one med to keep cool and I wasn't thinking of it.  Thanks for that reminder!

We carry extra G-tubes and supplies in her chair backpack.  That's our "emergency" supply pack.  We seldom need anything else for her in our day-to-day ramblings, but if we do there's some basics in the van.  The only time a G-tube has come out without us wanting it to it was because her little brother pulled it out from curiosity.  Darn toddlers.  Then there was the time the little plug broke off inside the valve and I had to take her to ER because we didn't have a spare on hand.  I got to teach a resident how to change it!


----------



## dlewish

Regarding the TSA requirements... if the liquid medicine is less than 3 oz can it be placed in the 3-1-1 ziplock?  Do you need to still declare the meds if they are less than 3 oz?  What about other Rx meds... do they need to be declared if they are in pill form?  It sounds like they don't

That is how I'm reading the TSA rules  I have not been in an airport since 9-11, so I'm trying to understand all the new rules.

Thank you


----------



## maroo

Check out this video!

Produced and put on the GKTW You Tube!

It describes each of the party nights....



You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties! 


I have also linked this on the 2nd post for future reference, too!  Great video!

There are more good videos on their site, too - that sorta describe better what goes on.


----------



## that's nice

dlewish said:


> Regarding the TSA requirements... if the liquid medicine is less than 3 oz can it be placed in the 3-1-1 ziplock?  Do you need to still declare the meds if they are less than 3 oz?  What about other Rx meds... do they need to be declared if they are in pill form?  It sounds like they don't
> 
> That is how I'm reading the TSA rules  I have not been in an airport since 9-11, so I'm trying to understand all the new rules.
> 
> Thank you



When we fly, my DW brings a drug store with her... OK not really. 

Anyways... We put all of our medication in a freezer zip lock bag. Any liquids we put in a sandwich ziplock then inside the freezer bag. All the medications are together and even if the liquids are over 3oz they shouldn't give you a problem. I think we put them in their own tray to go through the scanner.

I hope I helped and didn't make it more confusing.


----------



## Wee Annie

dlewish said:


> Regarding the TSA requirements... if the liquid medicine is less than 3 oz can it be placed in the 3-1-1 ziplock?  Do you need to still declare the meds if they are less than 3 oz?  What about other Rx meds... do they need to be declared if they are in pill form?  It sounds like they don't
> 
> That is how I'm reading the TSA rules  I have not been in an airport since 9-11, so I'm trying to understand all the new rules.
> 
> Thank you



If you have a liquid med that is 3 oz or less, I would just fit it into your 3-1-1 ziplock bag if you can, as there is no need to "declare" your prescription liquids if they are allowable under the regular rules.  It will just be easier, I think.  And no special rules for meds in pill forms -- they can just be carried in your regular carry-on and don't have to be specially declared.  It's only liquids that are the subject of the TSA restrictions.


----------



## SueM in MN

dlewish said:


> Regarding the TSA requirements... if the liquid medicine is less than 3 oz can it be placed in the 3-1-1 ziplock?  Do you need to still declare the meds if they are less than 3 oz?  What about other Rx meds... do they need to be declared if they are in pill form?  It sounds like they don't
> 
> That is how I'm reading the TSA rules  I have not been in an airport since 9-11, so I'm trying to understand all the new rules.
> 
> Thank you


It can be confusing, so let me see if I can clarify it a little more.

1) TSA doesn't care about pills at all, so you don't have to worry about those. I would still put them in a carry on, rather than a checked bag. But, they can be left in your carry on bag; you don't have to pull them out or show them to the TSA screener.

2) You can bring one 3-1-1 ziplock bag for each person in your group. Any bottle you put in that bag has to be no more than 3.4 ounces of liquid (or 100cc). You can't bring a 5 ounce bottle with 3 ounces of liquid in it.

3) Liquid medication in a 3.4 ounce bottle or smaller can go in the 3-1-1 ziplock bag. As long as none of the bottles are bigger than 3.4 ounces, you can have as many bottles in the 3-1-1 bag as you can fit and still zip the bag closed.

4) TSA doesn't care whether all the items in one bag belong to one person or not. For example, with 3 people in your party, if your child has 2 bags of medication/liquids, the other 2 members of your party could share one bag. With 3 people in your party, you only get 3 one quart bags. How you decide to divide the space is up to you.

5) If liquid medication is in a container bigger than 3 ounces or if you don't want it to go thru the xray machine for some reason, you need to pull it out of your carry on bag and tell the TSA screener that you have it and want it to be hand checked. Most people put those things in a separate carry on bag or a separate bag so it's easy to pull out for the screeners.

Since you have not traveled in a while, I's suggest you check out post #15 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread because it has lots of information that should be helpful to you.

 for  a great trip


----------



## yinyanggirls

Thanks for sharing that YouTube video! It was adorable! I want to go back NOW.


----------



## fulseasmama

Loved the YouTube video.  These boards are so great.  Everytime I visit I learn something new (today it was Photopass CD Information) and see something that makes me even more excited for our families trip.  I am so glad I found this wish trippers thread.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> Then there was the time the little plug broke off inside the valve and I had to take her to ER because we didn't have a spare on hand.  I got to teach a resident how to change it!



SAME HERE!!! Haylee's bubble burst one time while on vacation. It took them about 2 hours to get the button then THey all watched in awe as I had to put it in!!


----------



## dlewish

that's nice said:


> When we fly, my DW brings a drug store with her... OK not really.
> 
> Anyways... We put all of our medication in a freezer zip lock bag. Any liquids we put in a sandwich ziplock then inside the freezer bag. All the medications are together and even if the liquids are over 3oz they shouldn't give you a problem. I think we put them in their own tray to go through the scanner.
> 
> I hope I helped and didn't make it more confusing.





Wee Annie said:


> If you have a liquid med that is 3 oz or less, I would just fit it into your 3-1-1 ziplock bag if you can, as there is no need to "declare" your prescription liquids if they are allowable under the regular rules.  It will just be easier, I think.  And no special rules for meds in pill forms -- they can just be carried in your regular carry-on and don't have to be specially declared.  It's only liquids that are the subject of the TSA restrictions.





SueM in MN said:


> It can be confusing, so let me see if I can clarify it a little more.
> 
> 1) TSA doesn't care about pills at all, so you don't have to worry about those. I would still put them in a carry on, rather than a checked bag. But, they can be left in your carry on bag; you don't have to pull them out or show them to the TSA screener.
> 
> 2) You can bring one 3-1-1 ziplock bag for each person in your group. Any bottle you put in that bag has to be no more than 3.4 ounces of liquid (or 100cc). You can't bring a 5 ounce bottle with 3 ounces of liquid in it.
> 
> 3) Liquid medication in a 3.4 ounce bottle or smaller can go in the 3-1-1 ziplock bag. As long as none of the bottles are bigger than 3.4 ounces, you can have as many bottles in the 3-1-1 bag as you can fit and still zip the bag closed.
> 
> 4) TSA doesn't care whether all the items in one bag belong to one person or not. For example, with 3 people in your party, if your child has 2 bags of medication/liquids, the other 2 members of your party could share one bag. With 3 people in your party, you only get 3 one quart bags. How you decide to divide the space is up to you.
> 
> 5) If liquid medication is in a container bigger than 3 ounces or if you don't want it to go thru the xray machine for some reason, you need to pull it out of your carry on bag and tell the TSA screener that you have it and want it to be hand checked. Most people put those things in a separate carry on bag or a separate bag so it's easy to pull out for the screeners.
> 
> Since you have not traveled in a while, I's suggest you check out post #15 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread because it has lots of information that should be helpful to you.
> 
> for  a great trip



Thank you all for the info/tips.  I got it now.  I did check out post #15 a little  and will go back to review.  It does have a lot of good info.


----------



## rcq925

Thanks for posting the You Tube Video Maroo!

The parties look like so much fun!  Does anyone have a schedule of which parties are on which night?  I know that Christmas is on Thursday and I have put that into "the plan", but I do not know which nights the other parties fall on.  We will not be there on Saturday night.  We will arrive on Sunday and fly out on Saturday afternoon.  Thanks!


----------



## that's nice

rcq925 said:


> Thanks for posting the You Tube Video Maroo!
> 
> The parties look like so much fun!  Does anyone have a schedule of which parties are on which night?  I know that Christmas is on Thursday and I have put that into "the plan", but I do not know which nights the other parties fall on.  We will not be there on Saturday night.  We will arrive on Sunday and fly out on Saturday afternoon.  Thanks!


Here is the schedule: http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/schedule.asp?p=village




SUNDAY

The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.
Twinkle Hopes Tea Party from 2 p.m. to 3 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles.
Village After Dark teen party from 9 p.m. to 10:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre

MONDAY

Disney Character Photos at Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.

TUESDAY
Nickelodeon Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m.
Family Fun Night begins at 7:30 p.m. in front of Julies Safari Theatre

WEDNESDAY
Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.

THURSDAY

Disney Character Photos in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels and the Castle of Miracles
Carriage Rides from 6:30 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
Winter Wonderland Parade at 7:45 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

FRIDAY

Universal Orlando Character Photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels

SATURDAY

Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
The movie The Big Surprise at 7:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre
Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels


----------



## maroo

yinyanggirls said:


> Thanks for sharing that YouTube video! It was adorable! I want to go back NOW.



I know!  Me too!!



fulseasmama said:


> Loved the YouTube video.  These boards are so great.  Everytime I visit I learn something new (today it was Photopass CD Information) and see something that makes me even more excited for our families trip.  I am so glad I found this wish trippers thread.



The DIS is an awesome place.  I have met some dear friends on here...and am embarking on a vacation with 2 people I met on the DIS in the next week!!  Woo hoo!



rcq925 said:


> Thanks for posting the You Tube Video Maroo!
> 
> The parties look like so much fun!  Does anyone have a schedule of which parties are on which night?  I know that Christmas is on Thursday and I have put that into "the plan", but I do not know which nights the other parties fall on.  We will not be there on Saturday night.  We will arrive on Sunday and fly out on Saturday afternoon.  Thanks!



Sunday - Candyland
Monday - Double Dare
Tuesday - Family Fun Night
Wed - Village Idol
Thurs - Christmas (Called Winter Wonderland in recognition that not all wish families celebrate Christmas)
Fri - Pirate and Princesses Party
Sat - Mayor Claytons Birthday Party


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Here is the schedule: http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/schedule.asp?p=village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY
> 
> The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.
> Twinkle Hopes Tea Party from 2 p.m. to 3 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles.
> Village After Dark teen party from 9 p.m. to 10:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre
> 
> MONDAY
> 
> Disney Character Photos at Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> 
> TUESDAY
> Nickelodeon Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m.
> Family Fun Night begins at 7:30 p.m. in front of Julies Safari Theatre
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.
> 
> THURSDAY
> 
> Disney Character Photos in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels and the Castle of Miracles
> Carriage Rides from 6:30 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> Winter Wonderland Parade at 7:45 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> Universal Orlando Character Photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
> Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> The movie The Big Surprise at 7:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre
> Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels





Doh.



Yeah...copying and pasting would have been much faster.    lol


----------



## jen-y

The video is awesome! and thanks for the schedule.  I did not really know much about GKTW, but I have gotten a lot of information thanks to DisBoard.

Now I have a dilema.  Usually on our trips to Disney, we don't spend much time at the hotel (we are basically just there to sleep) because we are such park fanatics, we are there from open till close  But it looks like GKTW is so much fun, I am going to have to re-work my schedule to fit some of that stuff in too.

Guess that is my project for today.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Isn't there a pool "beach" party at the surf shack? I know we missed it, but I don't see it on the list...


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> Doh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...copying and pasting would have been much faster.    lol


Yes of course it would of been faster! 

Maybe swirlie watch 2010 is gong to your head!!!  

(j/k) of course. 


Awesome GKTW video BTW... everyone looks like they are having a BLAST!


----------



## jbrnhrt

I was on gktw site looking at transportation info for getting in between parks and gktw, and saw it mentiones "mears shuttle" and said it picks you up at the park and takes you to gktw. I don't see any more info on this, is anyone familiar with this?


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> I was on gktw site looking at transportation info for getting in between parks and gktw, and saw it mentiones "mears shuttle" and said it picks you up at the park and takes you to gktw. I don't see any more info on this, is anyone familiar with this?



Yes - We have heard of this.

It is basically a big bus that takes you to the parks.

There are two "issues" that past families have had with it...

First, it only takes you to certain parks on certain days...so your plans may be to go to the MK, but the shuttle may not be able to take you there.  

Second - there was a report a little while ago from a family that used it that said that they did not have enough spots for wheelchairs.  Most of those buses only have 2-4 slots for a wheelchair (as that is usually the most that is ever needed), but as you can imagine, there are a lot more wheelchairs at GKTW.

I would recommend for any family planning to use the shuttle to be flexible with your days at each park and plan to meet the bus a little earlier than they announce to make sure you are able to get on it.

It also does not leave until a certain time - I think the time varies, but I have heard it leaves as last as 10:00...and when it takes time to load the bus and unload - you can get to the parks pretty late in the morning.

That is just what has been reported here, though - GKTW may change this at any time and it could have been a fluke for that particular family.

I would drive a car (or van or whatever) and try to avoid the shuttle - if you can.


----------



## rcq925

Thanks for the info on the GKTW schedule!!

Does GKTW send you a packet with some of that information before the trip?  It is going to be very helpful to have that information ahead of time for planning purposes!


----------



## alaskanabbott

jbrnhrt said:


> I was on gktw site looking at transportation info for getting in between parks and gktw, and saw it mentiones "mears shuttle" and said it picks you up at the park and takes you to gktw. I don't see any more info on this, is anyone familiar with this?



Coming from a small town in Alaska, I was sure there was no way either DH or I would drive in Florida, so we opted for the Mears bus. First off we waited 1 1/2 hours from when we got off the plane until the Mears shuttle took us to GKTW...we almost missed orientation b/c of it. Then the next morning we were scheduled for MK, and we were to meet the shuttle at the front office, I think it was at 10:30am. There were no more wheelchair spaces available, and we were about third in line, apparently they only have two..on a HUGE bus! So we had to carry James on board, and store his chair. By the time the bus takes off from GKTW it is a little after 11am, so we didn't get into MK until almost noon. We were told to call 2 hours before we wanted to be picked up. James was getting pretty exhausted by about 5pm so we called for a 7pm pick-up, but had to wait with an exhausted and cranky boy. Then the shuttle had a mix-up and wouldn't take us because he said he was there for another family of 8...UMMMM really? Finally he figured out that it was actually us and we got underway. That night DH said "call the wish granters, that was ridiculous!" My next morning was spent going to the airport, getting a rental and getting back to GKTW to pick up the family, to drive back to WDW, and even after all that, we still got there earlier than Mears would have had us there. 
Our story may have been a fluke, but I wouldn't do it again for anything. Get the rental!!!
On a side note, I drove the next 5 days all over, in traffic, getting lost and even on a freeway for the first time, and I still preferred it over the shuttle!


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Yes of course it would of been faster!
> 
> Maybe swirlie watch 2010 is gong to your head!!!
> 
> (j/k) of course.
> 
> 
> Awesome GKTW video BTW... everyone looks like they are having a BLAST!



me?  swirlie watch going to my head?   

nah...





(For those of you guys not reading our eternal 3 thread long pre-trip report, "swirlie watch" is code for Hurricane Watch for my upcoming trip.  We are watching for any new swirlies...and there are several of them. )



rcq925 said:


> Thanks for the info on the GKTW schedule!!
> 
> Does GKTW send you a packet with some of that information before the trip?  It is going to be very helpful to have that information ahead of time for planning purposes!



They do send a packet...but I have no idea what is in it.  

We are getting the info from their website - which has a section for "families" but they do warn you that you may get some surprises spoiled by going there....



alaskanabbott said:


> Coming from a small town in Alaska, I was sure there was no way either DH or I would drive in Florida, so we opted for the Mears bus. First off we waited 1 1/2 hours from when we got off the plane until the Mears shuttle took us to GKTW...we almost missed orientation b/c of it. Then the next morning we were scheduled for MK, and we were to meet the shuttle at the front office, I think it was at 10:30am. There were no more wheelchair spaces available, and we were about third in line, apparently they only have two..on a HUGE bus! So we had to carry James on board, and store his chair. By the time the bus takes off from GKTW it is a little after 11am, so we didn't get into MK until almost noon. We were told to call 2 hours before we wanted to be picked up. James was getting pretty exhausted by about 5pm so we called for a 7pm pick-up, but had to wait with an exhausted and cranky boy. Then the shuttle had a mix-up and wouldn't take us because he said he was there for another family of 8...UMMMM really? Finally he figured out that it was actually us and we got underway. That night DH said "call the wish granters, that was ridiculous!" My next morning was spent going to the airport, getting a rental and getting back to GKTW to pick up the family, to drive back to WDW, and even after all that, we still got there earlier than Mears would have had us there.
> Our story may have been a fluke, but I wouldn't do it again for anything. Get the rental!!!
> On a side note, I drove the next 5 days all over, in traffic, getting lost and even on a freeway for the first time, and I still preferred it over the shuttle!



Yes!  This is the story I remember.  Do you mind if I link this post on the 2nd post for future wish trippers?  Who may be considering the shuttle vs rental car thoughts?


I will say this...Lauren's family rode the shuttle FROM the Airport TO GKTW - because I was driving their van, but it was full of luggage and they would not fit... and they didn't have any trouble being loaded and they arrived before I did, because I got lost.    So...I know there are good experiences too... But this was just from the airport to GKTW.


My issue would be the scheduling of the shuttle - that would be hard to navigate, personally.


----------



## jbrnhrt

we are gonna have a rental car, but was curious about this, thought maybe for 1 or 2 days it might be nice to not have to drive, but it must be next to impossible getting everyone co ordinated for a shuttle. I think we'll stick to the rental car, then we can come and go as we please


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> me?  swirlie watch going to my head?
> 
> nah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(For those of you guys not reading our eternal 3 thread long pre-trip report, "swirlie watch" is code for Hurricane Watch for my upcoming trip.  We are watching for any new swirlies...and there are several of them. )*



I guess I should of explained what I was talking about...  

As long as Gaston doesn't come along, you should be looking good!


----------



## jbrnhrt

maroo said:


> We are getting the info from their website - which has a section for "families" but they do warn you that you may get some surprises spoiled by going there....



would you mind posting a link for the "families" page? I can't find it, and I don't like surprises! lol. I'd rather know what's ahead of us so I can prepare, thanks!


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> I guess I should of explained what I was talking about...
> 
> As long as Gaston doesn't come along, you should be looking good!



You are totally fine!   I just figured there may be some on here that were not used to my antics.  



jbrnhrt said:


> would you mind posting a link for the "families" page? I can't find it, and I don't like surprises! lol. I'd rather know what's ahead of us so I can prepare, thanks!



sure!



GKTW Page for Before you arrive...

GKTW Village Info from their website...

From there you can follow all kinds of links about the area around GKTW, things you can do while you are there, what is in a villa, religious services in the area and much, much more!

Most of the things on there have been talked about on this thread... (or Volumes I or II...but who has time to read all of that?!)


----------



## ALLmom

that's nice said:


> Here is the schedule:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY
> 
> The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.
> Twinkle Hopes Tea Party from 2 p.m. to 3 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles.
> Village After Dark teen party from 9 p.m. to 10:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre
> 
> MONDAY
> 
> Disney Character Photos at Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> 
> TUESDAY
> Nickelodeon Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m.
> Family Fun Night begins at 7:30 p.m. in front of Julies Safari Theatre
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.
> 
> THURSDAY
> 
> Disney Character Photos in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels and the Castle of Miracles
> Carriage Rides from 6:30 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> Winter Wonderland Parade at 7:45 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> Universal Orlando Character Photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
> Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> The movie The Big Surprise at 7:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre
> Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels




Has anyone attended the Double Dare night or the Family Fun night?  I don't recall reading anything about these nights so I am curious what to expect...


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Question form my mom:
Is there a gift shop at the village?
Or should she order form online?


----------



## J'sMum

Haybuggsmom said:


> Question form my mom:
> Is there a gift shop at the village?
> Or should she order form online?



This was a snip off google cashed web crawler when the online gift shop was down for upgrades, so my guess would be yes but again can not quote me cause i am going by what was cached'  .. Can't beleive everything ya read either... LOl just trying to be helpful but as i see this isnt really so.. hahaha maybe maroo or someone whose already been will know 

'We are sorry for any inconvenience but the Give Kids The World online store will be offline while we upgrade to a new website. 

Guests of Give Kids The World will still be able to purchase gifts on property during their stay.'


----------



## LindaBabe

rcq925 said:


> Thanks for the info on the GKTW schedule!!
> 
> Does GKTW send you a packet with some of that information before the trip?  It is going to be very helpful to have that information ahead of time for planning purposes!



Yes, they do!  Unfortunately, _even though I have actually packed said packets_, I have no memory of what is in them! Unfotunately, the old lady's brain is a sieve.  I'm SURE, though,  there are directions from the airport to GKTW and quite a few other things.  You'll get it roughly 3-ish weeks  before your trip.


----------



## yinyanggirls

ALLmom said:


> Has anyone attended the Double Dare night or the Family Fun night?  I don't recall reading anything about these nights so I am curious what to expect...



StefaniLyn's (Bella) family did one of those I believe. And Pamela (Matty) maybe? No, wait, Jennifer! Hmmm, not sure. Look at the list of TR's and check those out. I remember pies in the face and  other games on the stage.


----------



## Lindsey's Mom

I'm sorry but I have no clue on where to go to start a Pre Trip Report, can someone please direct me. I see them all listed on this thread but I don't know where to go to start my own.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Lindsey's Mom said:


> I'm sorry but I have no clue on where to go to start a Pre Trip Report, can someone please direct me. I see them all listed on this thread but I don't know where to go to start my own.



Look at the top of your current page. There is a list of sections showing "where" you currently are (Make a Wish blah blah blah). You can click on the Planning Forums link and then you will see a tab near the top that says start new thread. People from all over the boards will have a chance to see it, so choose a good title that will draw them in. Of course everyone here will check it out too. Also, you have to have 10 (or is it 20??) posts before it allows you to post pics so you can either leave lots of comments tonight on others' or find Maroo's shortcut on the first page of this forum.


----------



## Glo's wish

I'm with Lindsey's mom! I've tried starting a PTR but do not think I've done it right. I hate being computer illiterate!!


----------



## maroo

Lindsey's Mom said:


> I'm sorry but I have no clue on where to go to start a Pre Trip Report, can someone please direct me. I see them all listed on this thread but I don't know where to go to start my own.



You can click on Disney Trip Reports - on the main site...

Then click on "PreTrip Reports and Plans"

and go to "New Thread"...

You can give it a title and start writing!

You may want to look at the others to get an idea of what sort of things most people include, but there is really no prescribed way to do it. 

We love pictures on them, if you want to include them.  

Have you checked out the 2nd post of this thread?  down past the thread titles there is a second post filled with FAQs that has info about how to post pictures and how to write a pre-trip report and many other tidbits of info.


----------



## billwendy

LindaBabe said:


> Yes, they do!  Unfortunately, _even though I have actually packed said packets_, I have no memory of what is in them! Unfotunately, the old lady's brain is a sieve.  I'm SURE, though,  there are directions from the airport to GKTW and quite a few other things.  You'll get it roughly 3-ish weeks  before your trip.



You do! ours was a folder and it had a booklet about GKTW - the special things you can do there etc....at the airport, our greeter had a sign with Dan's name on it, and on the back were the directions and a map to the GKTW village!!

Its so nice to have a rental car to run to the walmart for snacks and drinks too! Really, the drive from GKTW isnt bad at all!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

maroo said:


> You are totally fine!   I just figured there may be some on here that were not used to my antics.
> 
> 
> 
> sure!
> 
> 
> 
> GKTW Page for Before you arrive...
> 
> GKTW Village Info from their website...
> 
> From there you can follow all kinds of links about the area around GKTW, things you can do while you are there, what is in a villa, religious services in the area and much, much more!
> 
> Most of the things on there have been talked about on this thread... (or Volumes I or II...but who has time to read all of that?!)



thanks! there's some great info on there! It makes me even more excited! I'm more excited than ds, and it's his wish trip! But he's 6, and he doesn't yet understand what "22 days" means, it's like saying christmas is in 4 months, it might as well be in 4 years as far as he's concerned. lol. He's silly  He just keeps saying " I will see Mickey's house when I get there"


----------



## yinyanggirls

Just a quick note to the people who are going on trips soon - I just saw an announcement that GKTW has car magnets now, so I went to the gift shop website to take a peek and when I priced out a $25 order it was $17 to ship! They only use UPS and there is no cheaper option. I had heard complaints about the shipping before, but this is really bad. I was planning to get a few things for Christmas presents, but now maybe I'll wait and see if we can't plan a return trip  and get things in person. When we were checking out I remember the lady telling me we could purchase something now or just get it from the website when we get home. That sounded like a good option, but I didn't know the shipping would be 60 cents for every dollar spent! So, STOCK UP ON GIFTS WHEN YOU ARE THERE!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

yinyanggirls said:


> Just a quick note to the people who are going on trips soon - I just saw an announcement that GKTW has car magnets now, so I went to the gift shop website to take a peek and when I priced out a $25 order it was $17 to ship! They only use UPS and there is no cheaper option. I had heard complaints about the shipping before, but this is really bad. I was planning to get a few things for Christmas presents, but now maybe I'll wait and see if we can't plan a return trip  and get things in person. When we were checking out I remember the lady telling me we could purchase something now or just get it from the website when we get home. That sounded like a good option, but I didn't know the shipping would be 60 cents for every dollar spent! So, STOCK UP ON GIFTS WHEN YOU ARE THERE!!!



Good advice and you answered our question. My mom has been on the website making her list.


----------



## jen-y

I did not even think about hurricanes.  Guess I should start following the FL weather.  Since it rained so bad on our last trip, I am hoping that just my odds are we would not get rained out twice.

On another note, can anyone recomend a "fun" restaurant at US or IOA?
and if so, do I need ADR's for there?  I just thought I would try and line up places to eat there (instead of winging it) if they have someplace fun.

Supposed to go to a Make a Wish fundraiser on Sunday, if we feel better
Nicky and I both have pretty bad colds, and Nicky has some kind of rash that the doctores think is an allergic reaction, but I don't know what to 
All I can do is give him Benedryl.


----------



## maroo

On my iPhone....  But if u guys want something from GKTW PM me and I can get it and ship cheaper. Also... If u r a past wish family, u may get free shipping... Check your bunny book. Or u can call GKTW and they may be able to help with that. I love my GKTW magnet!


----------



## hotmamac

Hello to all...
back in 2007/2008 I started the pre-trip/trip report from my daughter Ali's MAW trip. When we got back I had every intention of completing the trip report, but never did. Unfortunately, life got us side tracked. Soon after we got back, my mother, who had been battling Breast Cancer, had a relapse and then passed away last October. She was with us on the trip and it made it very difficult for me to recount our trip. 
I am now healing and we are planning a trip back to Disney in Sept/Oct of 2011 and I felt bad about never having finished my TR. 
I tried to update my TR, but it wouldn't let me now. 
Anyway, I'm glad to be back on board. Good luck and God bless you all. 
I'm available for questions or to help in any way!
Thanks.
Misty


----------



## Wee Annie

yinyanggirls said:


> Just a quick note to the people who are going on trips soon - I just saw an announcement that GKTW has car magnets now, so I went to the gift shop website to take a peek and when I priced out a $25 order it was $17 to ship! They only use UPS and there is no cheaper option. I had heard complaints about the shipping before, but this is really bad. I was planning to get a few things for Christmas presents, but now maybe I'll wait and see if we can't plan a return trip  and get things in person. When we were checking out I remember the lady telling me we could purchase something now or just get it from the website when we get home. That sounded like a good option, but I didn't know the shipping would be 60 cents for every dollar spent! So, STOCK UP ON GIFTS WHEN YOU ARE THERE!!!



Hey Melissa!  (she says sheepishly, knowing she is SO MANY pages behind on your TR, but wanting you to know that she thinks of you all constantly!)

Actually, I went to buy stuff at GKTW before we left and expressed reluctance at having to carry them all home in our baggage, and they gave us a code for free shipping for when we returned home (and agreed that there was no need to carry the stuff around with us).  So no need to stock up when there.  Just tell them you want to order things after you return, and they'll give you a code (is it in the stuff they gave us?).


----------



## thatkid

I was told when I was leaving that we'd have to order the things we wanted online 
I haven't called to see if i can get free/cheaper shipping (i'm in canada, its ridiculous haha) but I will soon! I really wanted a snowglobe but i can only imagine how much shipping will be haha, I am going back in 2012 with my mother so hopefully we can get something then if i can't get shipping cheaper. 

I'll let you know if past wish trippers can get cheaper shipping somehow once i call if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## yinyanggirls

Sorry about the misinformation! I didn't remember being told about a code, but it sounds like several of you have been told that so it's probably true. Still, if you are going straight home after the trip ends, and you don't want bulky items, it would be easier to get them there. I'll find out about a coupon for families. Thanks!


----------



## ALLmom

I am aware that I will get directions from the airport to GKTW, but I was wondering if I will get a map to get to the other attractions for the week?  Will the rental car have a navigation system or is that something additional that I will need to reserve?  I get stressed out when I get lost so I want to be well prepared for my commuting each day!


----------



## maroo

hotmamac said:


> Hello to all...
> back in 2007/2008 I started the pre-trip/trip report from my daughter Ali's MAW trip. When we got back I had every intention of completing the trip report, but never did. Unfortunately, life got us side tracked. Soon after we got back, my mother, who had been battling Breast Cancer, had a relapse and then passed away last October. She was with us on the trip and it made it very difficult for me to recount our trip.
> I am now healing and we are planning a trip back to Disney in Sept/Oct of 2011 and I felt bad about never having finished my TR.
> I tried to update my TR, but it wouldn't let me now.
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back on board. Good luck and God bless you all.
> I'm available for questions or to help in any way!
> Thanks.
> Misty



Hi Misty!!  

I am so, so sorry that you lost your Mom - my Mom has had breast cancer - I am so sorry.  

You are so sweet to pop in and say hello!
We know life happens and sometimes TR's are hard to finish.  

If you want to finish it, you still can...just PM the moderator for the TR board and she will unlock your TR for ya and you can finish it - if you want!  No pressure at all....but it isn't "lost"...if that makes sense.  



yinyanggirls said:


> Sorry about the misinformation! I didn't remember being told about a code, but it sounds like several of you have been told that so it's probably true. Still, if you are going straight home after the trip ends, and you don't want bulky items, it would be easier to get them there. I'll find out about a coupon for families. Thanks!



Don't worry at all!  I think it was a great suggestion!  



ALLmom said:


> I am aware that I will get directions from the airport to GKTW, but I was wondering if I will get a map to get to the other attractions for the week?  Will the rental car have a navigation system or is that something additional that I will need to reserve?  I get stressed out when I get lost so I want to be well prepared for my commuting each day!



Hmm.... I don't remember... Does anyone that just got back remember?  I know I brought my own map...but that could just be because I am a little obsessive.


----------



## J'sMum

I love the questions being asked right now lol, these are ones i have been pondering too ! LOL I also do not liek to get lost


----------



## billwendy

When we were there in April, they definately gave us a bunch of directions/maps to everywhere. We had a van, but no GPS in it...HTH!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

I think I read somewhere about getting your child's gac at gktw, do you automatically get one at orientation, or do you have to ask for it? does it include the stroller as a wheelchair tag or do I have to get that separate once we get to the parks?


----------



## Wee Annie

jbrnhrt said:


> I think I read somewhere about getting your child's gac at gktw, do you automatically get one at orientation, or do you have to ask for it? does it include the stroller as a wheelchair tag or do I have to get that separate once we get to the parks?



I recall getting the GAC at GKTW, but am pretty sure we had to stop in at Guest Relations at WDW to get the stroller as wheelchair stamp.


----------



## jen-y

what does GAC stand for?


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> I think I read somewhere about getting your child's gac at gktw, do you automatically get one at orientation, or do you have to ask for it? does it include the stroller as a wheelchair tag or do I have to get that separate once we get to the parks?



Yes - you get it at orientation.    But you will need to go to Guest Relations to get the stroller as a wheelchair tag.  



Wee Annie said:


> I recall getting the GAC at GKTW, but am pretty sure we had to stop in at Guest Relations at WDW to get the stroller as wheelchair stamp.



What she said!  ^^^  






jen-y said:


> what does GAC stand for?



Guest Assistance Card


----------



## Glo's wish

maroo said:


> I think you have just put into words what every parent of a wish child is thinking!  Or even people like me just helping plan!
> 
> I totally understand your feeling here - this is THE trip - the one you have been planning for months - and you know you can only do it once.  So I totally get the panic...
> 
> I wish there was some way I could convince you that it will be an awesome trip, but it won't be perfect - and you will still love it!
> 
> To give you an idea - Lauren got really sick on her trip, spent the night in the hospital and missed basically two park days - and STILL says it was the best trip of her entire life!  We had plans to visit every wish lounge, MK, Epcot, DHS, Sea World - and we only made it to MK and DHS and spent just a little bit of time at Sea World.  And it was still completely magical!  They were even sweet to her in the hospital.  The magic followed her everywhere.
> 
> Remember that you CAN spend some time at GKTW when you ever return to the Orlando area.  So if you miss something there, you can always go back.
> 
> 
> The one thing I read over and over in trip reports is that they all had a magical moment - a time with their family that they cherish - but for each family it is different.  For some it was just playing together at a playground - something that was not planned at all, just happened.  And for some it was a party that they really enjoyed at GKTW.  For some it was a special character encounter.  But for most it was something that was unplanned and something that happened with the family just went with the flow of the trip and allowed their plans to bend.
> 
> 
> All of your planning is really going to help you - because you won't be spending time on your special trip trying to even decide what you want to accomplish and miss lots of things.  You will know your way around because you have put so much research into it.  You will know what other things families were able to do and have an idea what may be accomplished if you get a great CM that will help create some magic - and all of that information will make your trip more magical.  The fact that you planned ahead will help you so much!
> 
> But once you are there...try to let go and just let some things just happen.  Sometimes the best thing you can do for your family is to take a rest day, watch a movie in the villa and order pizza - something that seems totally crazy as you are planning - but will be a memory you will cherish forever.
> 
> It made me laugh - last year Lauren was interviewed by a radio station about her trip.  She told them she got sick and that it was the best trip EVER!   When they asked her what her favorite part was...she said it was "standing in the rain at the castle watching the light parade!"   I would have thought she would be disappointed by the rain - but it was her best moment, it was fun playing in the rain.
> 
> Have fun.  Relax - as hard as that sounds - and you will really enjoy yourself.  Take it all in.  Enjoy every minute of the trip, even the parts you think you will regret later - it is all just part of it.
> 
> 
> And after all of that blabbing...I don't think I even answered your question!  Sorry...
> 
> Here are some answers:  You will get the info on Wish Lounges when you do your GKTW orientation.  They will explain where they are and give you a special VIP code to get in.
> 
> Must Sees and Must Dos - really are all up to you guys.  For us they were seeing the light parade and Lauren feeding the dolphins.  But they are different for every family - ask each member of your family what one thing they would be disappointed to miss and those are your must dos.
> 
> It is possible to ride on a parade float - but very few families get to do it and it is totally random.  They don't pick wish families for those things, usually.
> 
> Getting on stage:  There are several things where your child is more likely to get picked to be onstage.  Here are a few:  Jedi Training Academy - get there early and make sure they know you have a wish child, you should get a ticket of sorts to be able to participate. Lion King Show - Get there early and they should sit you in one of the front few rows (make sure they know you are on a wish trip), and being up front will increase the chance that your child would be picked to participate in something.  Beauty and the Beast Show - Usually ONE young girl is chosen to pick up a rose from the Beast at the end of the show - if you have a female wish child and get there early, you could ask if they could do this or they may just offer.  But it is possible they would already have chosen a child.
> 
> MK Fireworks - this may be less random.  Ask...It never hurts to ask!  There are CM's that have ear buds in their ears and are usually carrying little trash picker-uppers...(gosh, that makes no sense)...little hand grabber things to pick up trash.  Those are, often, managers - and when I have a problem or something I need them to do for me, I try to scout out one of them.  They may or may not be able to help you, but they are more likely to have the power than a typical CM.  This is true for anything during your trip that you may need.
> 
> Wear your wish buttons - all the time - and have every member of your party wear them.  Wear every sticker and button they give you - this will help make sure you are spotted, even in a crowd.
> 
> Always, always have your camera with you and make sure it is fully charged (with extra batteries, if you can) - because you never know when the magic will happen and sometimes it happens at the oddest of moments.
> 
> Have fun!  You have done your homework and really planned - so once it comes, just enjoy it.  Let people wait on you.  Let this be your time with your family to do what you would all like to do.   Have a blast!!





Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you Mary for writing all that out. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong. I love meeting new people. especially families that are also dealing with medical conditions. All my friends don't really know what's it like taking care of a child with a medical condition on a daily bases. I will be one that will be here after the trip hoping that I can help others.



Maroo- Thanks for the info. I keep thinking maybe I did something wrong too.
Kris- I know what you mean about it being nice to have ather parents around with children with medical concerns. I do not have a lot of family but DO have amazing friends. However even with as amazing as they are they still dont always "get it" no matter how hard they try.


----------



## Glo's wish

Mom2mitokids said:


> I posted this on Korissa's PTR, but reposting it here...
> 
> Kylee is basically 100% tube feed. She only eats a few bites of foods. Do you still have to buy a meal for a child that doesn't eat? I'm looking at doing an ADR, but hate to spend $30 when I know she will only eat 2 bites of something.



Kris- This is something I wondered too. I also wonder if an ADR would be any different for her than just a meet and great? Sometimes just the smell of some foods can set her off into wretching! But if they truely spend some time with her maybe it would be worth the $....I've never been so I dont know!


----------



## Glo's wish

LindaBabe said:


> *One month until our family  visit to WDW - if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda"  Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future  (also is there anything special you want in the message.)​ *
> 
> What a kind offer! I PM'd you!! Thanks so much, my kids will flip over their first taste of WDW!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Glo's wish said:


> Kris- This is something I wondered too. I also wonder if an ADR would be any different for her than just a meet and great? Sometimes just the smell of some foods can set her off into wretching! But if they truely spend some time with her maybe it would be worth the $....I've never been so I dont know!



You may be correct that many of the character dining experiences might be nothing more than a meet and greet.  Shortly before our trip, I read a TR with an awesome experience at 1900 Park Fare...and I think this one sounds like it may be worth going without enjoying the food.  Check out Kelly's TR, and the 1900 Park Fare experience starts on pg 3.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2453995

I think someone else had a similar experience...but I can't remember who it was!  We did CRT, and even though it was cool to go in the castle after doing BBB, the princess greetings were pretty rushed.  Next time we'll do 1900 PF for sure!


----------



## Glo's wish

wishin' on a star said:


> You may be correct that many of the character dining experiences might be nothing more than a meet and greet.  Shortly before our trip, I read a TR with an awesome experience at 1900 Park Fare...and I think this one sounds like it may be worth going without enjoying the food.  Check out Kelly's TR, and the 1900 Park Fare experience starts on pg 3.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2453995
> 
> I think someone else had a similar experience...but I can't remember who it was!  We did CRT, and even though it was cool to go in the castle after doing BBB, the princess greetings were pretty rushed.  Next time we'll do 1900 PF for sure!


Thanks Laura!!!! That info REALLY helped! I now know that Gloria would love an experience like this even if she doesn't eat. Even without the ending dances it sounds like the characters really go out of their way to interact for more than just a few seconds like I had envisioned.


----------



## Wee Annie

wishin' on a star said:


> You may be correct that many of the character dining experiences might be nothing more than a meet and greet.  Shortly before our trip, I read a TR with an awesome experience at 1900 Park Fare...and I think this one sounds like it may be worth going without enjoying the food.  Check out Kelly's TR, and the 1900 Park Fare experience starts on pg 3.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2453995
> 
> I think someone else had a similar experience...but I can't remember who it was!  We did CRT, and even though it was cool to go in the castle after doing BBB, the princess greetings were pretty rushed.  Next time we'll do 1900 PF for sure!



We also had a special experience at 1900 PF -- we were ushered out after our meal for a special meet and greet and photo op with Cinderella and the Prince.  They were truly kind (especially since my wish kid was very very overwhelmed around the characters, and at first wanted nothing whatsoever to do with them).  My one big suggestion is to somehow make sure that they know you are on a wish trip before you arrive (ie a notation on your ADR).  I made certain to say something about it as a celebration on our ADR, and we were given a prominent table, etc.  It appeared to me that it had been set up in advance.  So definitely, if you are looking for some pixie dust, don't be shy about mentioning the circs of your trip!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Hi everyone,

   I so miss this board. I have a lot of catching up to do. My friend from Canada will be leaving on Wed. We are having a good time. We took her to the beach yesterday. Kicking back today and most likely hitting the mall tomorrow. Tomorrow is also my birthday, so maybe I'll buy myself something 

      Mary...thank you for posting the GKTW video. Can't wait to wait it. I also need to go over the meds on airplane better too.


----------



## J'sMum

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I so miss this board. I have a lot of catching up to do. My friend from Canada will be leaving on Wed. We are having a good time. We took her to the beach yesterday. Kicking back today and most likely hitting the mall tomorrow. Tomorrow is also my birthday, so maybe I'll buy myself something
> 
> Mary...thank you for posting the GKTW video. Can't wait to wait it. I also need to go over the meds on airplane better too.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY  Hope it's a great one


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I so miss this board. I have a lot of catching up to do. My friend from Canada will be leaving on Wed. We are having a good time. We took her to the beach yesterday. Kicking back today and most likely hitting the mall tomorrow. Tomorrow is also my birthday, so maybe I'll buy myself something
> 
> Mary...thank you for posting the GKTW video. Can't wait to wait it. I also need to go over the meds on airplane better too.




 Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## rcq925

So I posted this on my PTR, but for those of you who may not be following it, let me know what you think!

So let me know what you guys think! I have read enought PTR's and TR's to know that this can change and I will have to TRY and go with the flow if it does!!!

Hayleys Make A Wish Trip Itinerary


Sunday, Novemer 14th

- Arrive at Give Kids the World (flight arrives at 9:12am in 
Orlando  )
- Explore Give Kids the World (Do Hayleys star, make pillows, ect.)
- GKTW orientation (time unknown, hopefully afternoon)
- Candyland Game at GKTW 7:30pm
- ADR at T-Rex Downtown Disney at 4pm if we want to


Monday, November 15th

- Magic Kindgom Day
- ADR at Cinderellas Royal Table- 9:00am
- ADR at Ohana (Poly Resor)  5:00pm
- Back to MK for Wishes ????- 8:00pm or back to GKTW for 
Double Dare 8:00pm


Tuesday, November 16th

- Universal Studios Day
- Do both parks all day
- Possibly Downtown Disney for shopping if we have time
- Family Fun Night at GKTW starts at 7:30pm


Wednesday, November 17th

- Epcot and Hollywood Studios
- Epcot first (do Kim Impossible Mission in the World Showcase)
- Hollywood Studios in the afternoon
- ADR at Sci-Fi Dine-In at 7:05pm
- See Osbourne Lights before leaving


Thursday, November 18th

- Sea World Day
- GKTW Christmas Party starts at 6:30pm


Friday, November 19th

- Animal Kingdom morning and early afternoon
- Afternoon break at GKTW
- Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom 4pm to 12am


Saturday, November 20th

- Departure day 
- Flight leaves at 4pm
- Sleep in a little, enjoy GKTW until we need to head to the airport 
- Horseback riding at Keatons Corral- GKTW 8:00am-11:00am
- Possibly check out Downtown Disney if we did not have time before


So let me know what you think! I am getting so excited. 2 months, 2 weeks and 1 day until we arrive at Give Kids The World!! 
__________________


----------



## casper_jj11

yinyanggirls said:


> Just a quick note to the people who are going on trips soon - I just saw an announcement that GKTW has car magnets now, so I went to the gift shop website to take a peek and when I priced out a $25 order it was $17 to ship! They only use UPS and there is no cheaper option. I had heard complaints about the shipping before, but this is really bad. I was planning to get a few things for Christmas presents, but now maybe I'll wait and see if we can't plan a return trip  and get things in person. When we were checking out I remember the lady telling me we could purchase something now or just get it from the website when we get home. That sounded like a good option, but I didn't know the shipping would be 60 cents for every dollar spent! So, STOCK UP ON GIFTS WHEN YOU ARE THERE!!!



I didn't see those at the front desk so it may be somethign you have to ask for. Its too bad because I was really looking for something to bring home from GKTW. I would have loved to have had a car magnet.



jen-y said:


> On another note, can anyone recomend a "fun" restaurant at US or IOA?
> and if so, do I need ADR's for there?  I just thought I would try and line up places to eat there (instead of winging it) if they have someplace fun.
> 
> Supposed to go to a Make a Wish fundraiser on Sunday, if we feel better
> Nicky and I both have pretty bad colds, and Nicky has some kind of rash that the doctores think is an allergic reaction, but I don't know what to
> All I can do is give him Benedryl.



I hope you guys are feeling better soon. Poor Nickey with teh reaction. I find Benedryl works pretty well. You may want to ask the dr about whether you can give more than the dose stated on the meds. Its often based on age but if Nicky's weight warrants it, they may up the dose and it may work better for him.

We made ADR at Mythos in IOA. I wouldn't necessarily call it 'fun' since there's no characters or antying but it was really cool inside. I was really glad I made them. Did it there because figured between Harry Potter and Seussland, we'd still be in that area around noon. They also handled Sydney peanut allergy really well.



maroo said:


> On my iPhone....  But if u guys want something from GKTW PM me and I can get it and ship cheaper. Also... If u r a past wish family, u may get free shipping... Check your bunny book. Or u can call GKTW and they may be able to help with that. I love my GKTW magnet!



Check you PMs! 



ALLmom said:


> I am aware that I will get directions from the airport to GKTW, but I was wondering if I will get a map to get to the other attractions for the week?  Will the rental car have a navigation system or is that something additional that I will need to reserve?  I get stressed out when I get lost so I want to be well prepared for my commuting each day!



The directions fromt he airport were good but I don't recall receiving that much to get to and from other areas aside from a very small map. We brought our GPS and relied on it  a lot. I'm not sure how much they are to rent but it may be worth your while. At the very least I'd get an official Orlando/ Kissimee city map to follow.



Wee Annie said:


> We also had a special experience at 1900 PF -- we were ushered out after our meal for a special meet and greet and photo op with Cinderella and the Prince.  They were truly kind (especially since my wish kid was very very overwhelmed around the characters, and at first wanted nothing whatsoever to do with them).  My one big suggestion is to somehow make sure that they know you are on a wish trip before you arrive (ie a notation on your ADR).  I made certain to say something about it as a celebration on our ADR, and we were given a prominent table, etc.  It appeared to me that it had been set up in advance.  So definitely, if you are looking for some pixie dust, don't be shy about mentioning the circs of your trip!



Gotta say, we were really disappointed in 1900 Park Fare. We had done BBB that morning and CRT for lunch and then 1900 Park Fare for dinner. Despite noting that it was DD's wish trip, and having a 5pm ADR, we were seated way in the back far from everyting. The character barely stopped. Anastasia was wonderful and even helped DS2 put his sandles back on so he could get up for a picture with her 'mom' but I was disappointed in the time spent. They really seemed rushed. we had done the breakfast a few years ago and I said I wouldn't go back for the same reason but thought we'd try the Cinderella meal because I had heard such great things. We ended up in the same seats as the first meal there so that may have had something to do with it. We were so far from Cinderella dancing that the kids didn't even see it which was really too bad. The final price was actually the same as CRT except at CRT, the picture was free. We wanted the pic so made for that too which raised the price actually higher than CRT which shocked me. We had a great experience at CRT and that was a surprise really. They took all the time in the world with the kids and especially  Sydney. They were wonderful. Just thought I'd throw in another experience so you don't get your hopes up too too much.

I'm still planningin on doing a Trip Report. I promise. Work has taken over and school is starting next week and both boys have bdays in September but I have two days done so I'll post once I get the pics downloaded.


----------



## casper_jj11

rcq925 said:


> So I posted this on my PTR, but for those of you who may not be following it, let me know what you think!
> 
> So let me know what you guys think! I have read enought PTR's and TR's to know that this can change and I will have to TRY and go with the flow if it does!!!
> 
> Hayleys Make A Wish Trip Itinerary
> 
> 
> Sunday, Novemer 14th
> 
> - Arrive at Give Kids the World (flight arrives at 9:12am in
> Orlando  )
> - Explore Give Kids the World (Do Hayleys star, make pillows, ect.)
> - GKTW orientation (time unknown, hopefully afternoon)
> - Candyland Game at GKTW 7:30pm
> - ADR at T-Rex Downtown Disney at 4pm if we want to If there's an afternoon orientation, you won't make it to TRex. You may want to change the ADR time. Ours started at 3pm and didn't finished til 415 or so.
> 
> 
> Monday, November 15th
> 
> - Magic Kindgom Day
> - ADR at Cinderellas Royal Table- 9:00am
> - ADR at Ohana (Poly Resor)  5:00pm
> - Back to MK for Wishes ????- 8:00pm or back to GKTW for
> Double Dare 8:00pm  You'll be very close to MK if you're at the Poly so it'll be easy to do if you're not too tired. It'll be an early morning because you'll need to be at the gates of MK for 830 at least so you can stop on the way to the castle and get pics with very few people in the park. Just tell them you have an adr and they'll let you in. If you don't go, its faster and easier to walk to the TTc for your car from the Poly than taking the monorail. There's a trail to follow.... hmm, ok, so I just saw that you're going to the Christmas party at MK. They have fireworks and a parade right? (never been) If so, as much as I love Wishes, I'd suggest finishing at the Poly and either heading back to GKTW or heading to DTD for an hour or so. You'll need an early start for tomorrow and its 1/2 drive from teh park to GKTW. Staying til after the fireworks so early in the week could exhaust everyone for the rest of the week. It'd be a really late night.
> 
> 
> Tuesday, November 16th
> 
> - Universal Studios Day
> - Do both parks all day  Good luck with this. We planned the same thing. We ended ups taying in IOA until about 330 and then got to US. We did do most of the fav things on our list but I would have liked to have more time there. We left at 8pm absolutely exhausted.
> - Possibly Downtown Disney for shopping if we have time  US is a really long day. If you really want to do DTD, you may want to schedule it for another day as well just in case.
> - Family Fun Night at GKTW starts at 7:30pm
> 
> 
> Wednesday, November 17th
> 
> - Epcot and Hollywood Studios
> - Epcot first (do Kim Impossible Mission in the World Showcase)  World Showcase doesn't actually open until 11am so if you're doing Epcot first, stay in Future World and do the rides there first and head to WS at 11am. Get a Kimunicator (warning: it'll take about an hour) and then grab lunch. Don't wait too long for lunch because the lines will be long. Then since you're in the WS anyway, you can grab the boat to HS instead of going back for the car if you want to. Only thing is, you'll need to return to Epcot to get your car at teh end of the night.
> - Hollywood Studios in the afternoon
> - ADR at Sci-Fi Dine-In at 7:05pm
> - See Osbourne Lights before leaving Are these at HS or Epcot? If Epcot, leaving the car there in the morning will work great. If not, best to take the car to HS because otherwise you may not be able to get back into the park to get to the parking lot for the car.
> 
> 
> Thursday, November 18th
> 
> - Sea World Day
> - GKTW Christmas Party starts at 6:30pm
> 
> 
> Friday, November 19th
> 
> - Animal Kingdom morning and early afternoon
> - Afternoon break at GKTW
> - Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom 4pm to 12am
> 
> 
> Saturday, November 20th
> 
> - Departure day
> - Flight leaves at 4pm
> - Sleep in a little, enjoy GKTW until we need to head to the airport
> - Horseback riding at Keatons Corral- GKTW 8:00am-11:00am
> - Possibly check out Downtown Disney if we did not have time before I didn't notice this early. Good to have a second day. My only question is, if you're already packed, where are you going to put the things you buy at DTD?
> 
> 
> So let me know what you think! I am getting so excited. 2 months, 2 weeks and 1 day until we arrive at Give Kids The World!!
> __________________



HTH!


----------



## jen-y

casper_jj11 said:


> I didn't see those at the front desk so it may be somethign you have to ask for. Its too bad because I was really looking for something to bring home from GKTW. I would have loved to have had a car magnet.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys are feeling better soon. Poor Nickey with teh reaction. I find Benedryl works pretty well. You may want to ask the dr about whether you can give more than the dose stated on the meds. Its often based on age but if Nicky's weight warrants it, they may up the dose and it may work better for him.
> 
> We made ADR at Mythos in IOA. I wouldn't necessarily call it 'fun' since there's no characters or antying but it was really cool inside. I was really glad I made them. Did it there because figured between Harry Potter and Seussland, we'd still be in that area around noon. They also handled Sydney peanut allergy really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Check you PMs!
> 
> 
> 
> The directions fromt he airport were good but I don't recall receiving that much to get to and from other areas aside from a very small map. We brought our GPS and relied on it  a lot. I'm not sure how much they are to rent but it may be worth your while. At the very least I'd get an official Orlando/ Kissimee city map to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, we were really disappointed in 1900 Park Fare. We had done BBB that morning and CRT for lunch and then 1900 Park Fare for dinner. Despite noting that it was DD's wish trip, and having a 5pm ADR, we were seated way in the back far from everyting. The character barely stopped. Anastasia was wonderful and even helped DS2 put his sandles back on so he could get up for a picture with her 'mom' but I was disappointed in the time spent. They really seemed rushed. we had done the breakfast a few years ago and I said I wouldn't go back for the same reason but thought we'd try the Cinderella meal because I had heard such great things. We ended up in the same seats as the first meal there so that may have had something to do with it. We were so far from Cinderella dancing that the kids didn't even see it which was really too bad. The final price was actually the same as CRT except at CRT, the picture was free. We wanted the pic so made for that too which raised the price actually higher than CRT which shocked me. We had a great experience at CRT and that was a surprise really. They took all the time in the world with the kids and especially  Sydney. They were wonderful. Just thought I'd throw in another experience so you don't get your hopes up too too much.
> 
> I'm still planningin on doing a Trip Report. I promise. Work has taken over and school is starting next week and both boys have bdays in September but I have two days done so I'll post once I get the pics downloaded.





I have never been to 1900 Park Fare, but I have been to CRT.  I would rate CRT as just ok, but nothing to write home about.  We actually had the best princess experience at Akerhaus.  The restaurant itself is nothing fancy, but the princesses all came around more than once, and took their time.  Also, a CM came by our table to make sure that we had seen all the princesses and were satisfied before we left.  And that was not even on a wish trip, just as regular customers.


----------



## jen-y

I am almost done with my itenerary, so I will update my PTR.

One question though.  We are renting a car and driving from GKTW to Disney.  But we will be doing some park hopping on a couple days.  For example, we have breakfast reservations at Chef Mickey (contemporary) and then we plan to spend the day at MK.  And then on another day, we will start the day at Animal Kingdom and end at Epcot.  
For the Chef Mickey day, should we park our car and MK and take the monorail to the Contemporary and then back to MK after breakfast?

What about on the AK/Epcot day.  I don't know if technically we are supposed to use their bus system (since we are not staying on property), but the last time we went, we took the monorail to the Luau for dinner, and were surprised that when the luau was over, the monorail was closed for the night, so we had to take a bus from the luau to the transportation center, and then wait for another bus to get us back to our hotel (in the pouring rain)and it took forever.

I am rambling on, but the point is that I don't want to drive my car from park to park, but I don't want to get stranded with my car on the other side of the world either.


----------



## fulseasmama

I love to read and make notes in travel books so I am hoping people will have recommendations for Disney World books they have found helpful so I can do some reading.  Thanks in advance for the info and have a great day!


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> I am almost done with my itenerary, so I will update my PTR.
> 
> One question though.  We are renting a car and driving from GKTW to Disney.  But we will be doing some park hopping on a couple days.  For example, we have breakfast reservations at Chef Mickey (contemporary) and then we plan to spend the day at MK.  And then on another day, we will start the day at Animal Kingdom and end at Epcot.
> For the Chef Mickey day, should we park our car and MK and take the monorail to the Contemporary and then back to MK after breakfast?
> 
> What about on the AK/Epcot day.  I don't know if technically we are supposed to use their bus system (since we are not staying on property), but the last time we went, we took the monorail to the Luau for dinner, and were surprised that when the luau was over, the monorail was closed for the night, so we had to take a bus from the luau to the transportation center, and then wait for another bus to get us back to our hotel (in the pouring rain)and it took forever.
> 
> I am rambling on, but the point is that I don't want to drive my car from park to park, but I don't want to get stranded with my car on the other side of the world either.



We actually find it easier to drive everywhere we go with the exception of the monorail. I despise the Disney bus system and find it faster with three kiddos and a stroller to go by car anywhere. You can also go based on your own schedule.

As for the contemporary, if you valet park you can leave the car there for quite awhile. That said, I've only done that with a dinner ADR. For breakfast, I'd park at the TTC, take the resort monorail to the contemporary (it'll stop at the Poly, GF and MK first). After your ADR, walk to the contemporary (only about 15min slow walk with paved path) then take the monorail or boat back to teh TTC when you leave MK at the end of the day. 

As for your AK/Epcot day, there's no way I'd use Disney's transport. I'd drive to both. Show your GKTW button and you should get parking in the disability, medical or preferred section which is right next to the park entrance. They knew we didn't need the disabled parking so sent us to the section right next to it which was right next to the entrance. You'd waste so much time on Disney transport because the buses don't go from park to park, you'd have to transfer at a hotel or TTC. The only exception really is the boat between Epcot International Gateway and HS.


----------



## casper_jj11

fulseasmama said:


> I love to read and make notes in travel books so I am hoping people will have recommendations for Disney World books they have found helpful so I can do some reading.  Thanks in advance for the info and have a great day!



I really like the Unofficial Guide to Disney World. If you're doing Seaworld and US, the same authors have an Unofficial Guide Beyond Disney which is also really good. We've used the Burnbaum Official Guide. While its great for the kids because of the pics, it really doesn't have that much detail for plannign a trip. I bought teh Frommers guide last time for the first time and hwile it was nice to have something different, I preferred the Unofficial Guide as far as content is concerned.


----------



## dlewish

Where would you get an official Orlando/Kissimee map?  We won't have a GPS so I thought of just printing some maps from on-line.  Should we get an official map?

Along the lines of Jen-y's ?...  I'm starting to over analyze parking/driving! On Friday of our trip we were thinking of possibly hopping from Epcot to MK, BUT we are playing by ear so we may just end up at Epcot all day (note: we are going to MK for a full day earlier in the week).  We have never been to Disney so we want to see what the kids like.  Where do I park for that day?  

I know I'm overthinking this, but I don't know how far Epcot is from MK, etc.  Should we just park at TTC incase we hop to MK, or park at Epcot then drive to TTC IF we decide to hop.  

Thanks for you help.


----------



## casper_jj11

dlewish said:


> Where would you get an official Orlando/Kissimee map?  We won't have a GPS so I thought of just printing some maps from on-line.  Should we get an official map?
> 
> Along the lines of Jen-y's ?...  I'm starting to over analyze parking/driving! On Friday of our trip we were thinking of possibly hopping from Epcot to MK, BUT we are playing by ear so we may just end up at Epcot all day (note: we are going to MK for a full day earlier in the week).  We have never been to Disney so we want to see what the kids like.  Where do I park for that day?
> 
> I know I'm overthinking this, but I don't know how far Epcot is from MK, etc.  Should we just park at TTC incase we hop to MK, or park at Epcot then drive to TTC IF we decide to hop.
> 
> Thanks for you help.



Hmm, you have two options really, well three actually.

1. You could park at Epcot. Spend the day, if you want to go to MK you could hop on the Epcot monorail and change to the MK monorail at the TTC. Stay at MK then repeat... ie: hop on the MK monorail to TTC then switch to the Epcot monorail to get the car. The monorail unloads outside the park so you won't be faced with having to get 'into' the actual park to get the car.

2. You could park at Epcot. Drive to the TTC and park if you want to go to MK, monorail to MK and then at the end of the day just monorail back to the TTC.

3. You could park at TTC, monorail to Epcot, stay the day, then either monorail to the TTC to leave or monorail to the TTC and switch monorail to MK. When leaving MK, monorail to TTC to leave. 

What would I do? Hmm, depends on how sure I am I'd be going to MK. If really unsure, I'd likely park at Epcot spend the day and if we want to go to MK, drive to the TTC and take the boat or monorail to MK from there. Much less hassle if you're not sure of the plan. If you're sure you're doing a split, I think I'd park first at the TTC, monorail to Epcot (about 10min), then monorail to TTC and monorail to MK for the evening. Then its just one monorail back to the TTC at the end of the day with no need to switch monorails when everyone is tired.


----------



## dlewish

casper_jj11 said:


> Hmm, you have two options really, well three actually.
> 
> 1. You could park at Epcot. Spend the day, if you want to go to MK you could hop on the Epcot monorail and change to the MK monorail at the TTC. Stay at MK then repeat... ie: hop on the MK monorail to TTC then switch to the Epcot monorail to get the car. The monorail unloads outside the park so you won't be faced with having to get 'into' the actual park to get the car.
> 
> 2. You could park at Epcot. Drive to the TTC and park if you want to go to MK, monorail to MK and then at the end of the day just monorail back to the TTC.
> 
> 3. You could park at TTC, monorail to Epcot, stay the day, then either monorail to the TTC to leave or monorail to the TTC and switch monorail to MK. When leaving MK, monorail to TTC to leave.
> 
> What would I do? Hmm, depends on how sure I am I'd be going to MK. If really unsure, I'd likely park at Epcot spend the day and if we want to go to MK, drive to the TTC and take the boat or monorail to MK from there. Much less hassle if you're not sure of the plan. If you're sure you're doing a split, I think I'd park first at the TTC, monorail to Epcot (about 10min), then monorail to TTC and monorail to MK for the evening. Then its just one monorail back to the TTC at the end of the day with no need to switch monorails when everyone is tired.



Thanks for the info.  I'll take your advice.  Hopefully we will be more sure of the plan when we go since we would have spent a full day at MK earlier in the week and Friday will be our last full day of our trip.


----------



## jen-y

Do I need to pack beach towels? or does GKTW provide them?  what about water wings or floatables?


----------



## jbrnhrt

we've been reading tr's not on dis, and some people were saying they only got 5 nights, or even 4 nights at gktw. I thought everyone got 6 nights?


----------



## Manymosi

I just posted our Pre Trip Report here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2544986


----------



## jen-y

Here is a technical question.  We have 7:00 dinner reservations at CRT on a night they are doing spectromagic.  I think spectromagic starts at 8:00 and I am not sure how long dinner will last.  Does spectromagic pass by the Castle so that we could possibly see it while we are eating?


----------



## jbrnhrt

jen-y said:


> Do I need to pack beach towels? or does GKTW provide them?  what about water wings or floatables?



I've been told they have beach towels for the pool and splash pad, not sure about floats or water wings, we're bringing dd2's water wings from home


----------



## rcq925

casper_jj11 said:


> HTH!



Thanks for the advice and feedback Joanne!  I appreciate it!


----------



## jen-y

I posted my itenerary on my PTR.  Page 6


http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=37995101


----------



## casper_jj11

jen-y said:


> Here is a technical question.  We have 7:00 dinner reservations at CRT on a night they are doing spectromagic.  I think spectromagic starts at 8:00 and I am not sure how long dinner will last.  Does spectromagic pass by the Castle so that we could possibly see it while we are eating?




We've usually watched from Frontierland but I'm pretty sure it goes through the hub in front of the castle. As for if you'll be able to see it, that will depend on how much fairy dust you get  The dinner will definitely last past 8pm I would think. CRT breakfast is about an hour from teh time you check in, take pictures and get food. Now, if there are no pcitures at dinner (which I'm not sure), that'll make things a bit faster but you could eat slower. The thing is too though that it starts at 8pm at the front of main street. It will be going slowing down mainstreet and once you start to see it, I figure it lasts a good 20min or more. So, will you STILL be inside to see the whole parade... I doubt it. The other issue is seating... hence the need for fairy dust  I asked for seating near the window or at the very least in the main room. They did their best and we were in the main room  but we were on the complete opposite side of the windows. It could have been night out and we wouldn't have known it. Have you tried to change your time? I spoke with someone at MK that got a walk up to CRT for lunch one day in mid August  Anything can happen!


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> we've been reading tr's not on dis, and some people were saying they only got 5 nights, or even 4 nights at gktw. I thought everyone got 6 nights?



Most of the trips I have seen are either 6 nights or 7 nights...the ones that get 7 nights are usually international guests.  

I vaguely remember a family a while that got less...but I don't know which wish organization it was?

I am sure it varies sometimes?




jen-y said:


> Here is a technical question.  We have 7:00 dinner reservations at CRT on a night they are doing spectromagic.  I think spectromagic starts at 8:00 and I am not sure how long dinner will last.  Does spectromagic pass by the Castle so that we could possibly see it while we are eating?



I thought the windows looked out the back of the castle??  Toward Fantasyland?

The cool thing about Spectro (or the Electric Light Parade) is the music and close up lights...I don't think you can really count "seeing" it from the restaurant without music piped in??  

I would check in for your meal 20 min early and then possibly plan to watch the parade toward the end of the route?  Maybe?  Or stay for a later parade... (They tend to add later parades as time goes on...especially if they anticipate any crowds while you are there).


----------



## casper_jj11

maroo said:


> I thought the windows looked out the back of the castle??  Toward Fantasyland?



OMG! I hadn't even considered that when I said they may see it if timing was right. I just assumed it faced Main Street. Sorry about that.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jen-y said:


> Do I need to pack beach towels? or does GKTW provide them?  what about water wings or floatables?



They have towels at the pool at GKTW, so I would save the suitcase space and not pack beach towels.  You can bring your own floatables and use them there.


----------



## maroo

casper_jj11 said:


> OMG! I hadn't even considered that when I said they may see it if timing was right. I just assumed it faced Main Street. Sorry about that.



I am not sure that they don't look out front!  They may...I just can't remember.  Seems like I remember seeing a carousel or somthing out the windows and not the hub?  But I could really be totally wrong, too!  Totally.


----------



## Wee Annie

maroo said:


> I am not sure that they don't look out front!  They may...I just can't remember.  Seems like I remember seeing a carousel or somthing out the windows and not the hub?  But I could really be totally wrong, too!  Totally.



Almost positive that all the windows look out back toward Fantasy Land.


----------



## that's nice

Wee Annie said:


> Almost positive that all the windows look out back toward Fantasy Land.


I will second this! The windows looking towards Main St. are stained glass going up the stairs. In the dining room, the stairs, elevator, & kitchen is on the Main St. side.


----------



## balloondoggle

fulseasmama said:


> I love to read and make notes in travel books so I am hoping people will have recommendations for Disney World books they have found helpful so I can do some reading.  Thanks in advance for the info and have a great day!



I picked up a "Passporters" guide that was recommended here, by Maroo I think.  It has very good maps, checklists, and pockets to keep receipts in.  Note taking space may be a bit limited if you are prolific.


----------



## maroo

balloondoggle said:


> I picked up a "Passporters" guide that was recommended here, by Maroo I think.  It has very good maps, checklists, and pockets to keep receipts in.  Note taking space may be a bit limited if you are prolific.





Did you get the "regular" one or the Passporters Open Mouse?

I am just curious.


----------



## Olivia's_wish

Hello All!

We're in the process of planning my sweet daughter Olivia's MAW.  Though she is otherwise disabled she was also unfortunately DXd with stage III Hepatoblastoma in April 2010.  She is considered terminal at this point because surgery options are not viable for her, but so far she is kicking cancers butt to the curb!  Her AFP was orginally 577,000 and it's down to 50-something now.  

I'm very overwhelmed at all the information available right now and that is so not like me!  

We're hoping to go either immediately after Thanksgiving of 2010 or right before Christmas 2010.  We're still waiting on the exact date approval.


----------



## jen-y

Olivia's_wish said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We're in the process of planning my sweet daughter Olivia's MAW.  Though she is otherwise disabled she was also unfortunately DXd with stage III Hepatoblastoma in April 2010.  She is considered terminal at this point because surgery options are not viable for her, but so far she is kicking cancers butt to the curb!  Her AFP was orginally 577,000 and it's down to 50-something now.
> 
> I'm very overwhelmed at all the information available right now and that is so not like me!
> 
> We're hoping to go either immediately after Thanksgiving of 2010 or right before Christmas 2010.  We're still waiting on the exact date approval.



Welcome   you have come to the right place.  Any questions you have, just post them here and we will help you


----------



## jen-y

Found out today that Nicky has walking pneumonia and he also has a rash all over his body that looks like bug bites.  They think the rash has to do with the infection in his body.  Put him on z-pack and he goes back on Thursday for a re-check. In the meantime, his counts have also been low, so he has been taken off chemo for 3 weeks.   Hope this is something that clears up soon, cause trip is coming up.


----------



## Glo's wish

jen-y said:


> Found out today that Nicky has walking pneumonia and he also has a rash all over his body that looks like bug bites.  They think the rash has to do with the infection in his body.  Put him on z-pack and he goes back on Thursday for a re-check. In the meantime, his counts have also been low, so he has been taken off chemo for 3 weeks.   Hope this is something that clears up soon, cause trip is coming up.


So sorry Nicky isn't feeling well. I'll say lots of prayers that he will feel better soon and can go on his trip!!!


----------



## Glo's wish

Olivia's_wish said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We're in the process of planning my sweet daughter Olivia's MAW.  Though she is otherwise disabled she was also unfortunately DXd with stage III Hepatoblastoma in April 2010.  She is considered terminal at this point because surgery options are not viable for her, but so far she is kicking cancers butt to the curb!  Her AFP was orginally 577,000 and it's down to 50-something now.
> 
> I'm very overwhelmed at all the information available right now and that is so not like me!
> 
> We're hoping to go either immediately after Thanksgiving of 2010 or right before Christmas 2010.  We're still waiting on the exact date approval.


I'm new here but  WELCOME!!! I look forward to reading your PTR if you do one!


----------



## rcq925

jen-y said:


> Found out today that Nicky has walking pneumonia and he also has a rash all over his body that looks like bug bites.  They think the rash has to do with the infection in his body.  Put him on z-pack and he goes back on Thursday for a re-check. In the meantime, his counts have also been low, so he has been taken off chemo for 3 weeks.   Hope this is something that clears up soon, cause trip is coming up.



So sorry that Nicky is sick!  Better to  happen now so he has time to get better before the trip!  Good news for the 3 weeks off chemo


----------



## maroo

Olivia's_wish said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We're in the process of planning my sweet daughter Olivia's MAW.  Though she is otherwise disabled she was also unfortunately DXd with stage III Hepatoblastoma in April 2010.  She is considered terminal at this point because surgery options are not viable for her, but so far she is kicking cancers butt to the curb!  Her AFP was orginally 577,000 and it's down to 50-something now.
> 
> I'm very overwhelmed at all the information available right now and that is so not like me!
> 
> We're hoping to go either immediately after Thanksgiving of 2010 or right before Christmas 2010.  We're still waiting on the exact date approval.




 to the DISboards and to the Wish Trippers thread!  Glad you found us and posted here! 

577,000?!?!?    Dude...that is high.  So glad she is better!

I am so sorry for the diagnosis and what you guys are going through - but hopefully the trip will give you something fun to look forward to and will provide lots of hope and encouragement!

Feel free to post any questions you can come up with.  



jen-y said:


> Found out today that Nicky has walking pneumonia and he also has a rash all over his body that looks like bug bites.  They think the rash has to do with the infection in his body.  Put him on z-pack and he goes back on Thursday for a re-check. In the meantime, his counts have also been low, so he has been taken off chemo for 3 weeks.   Hope this is something that clears up soon, cause trip is coming up.



Oh no!  I am so sorry!  I hope Nicky feels much better soon!!  



Glo's wish said:


> I'm new here but  WELCOME!!! I look forward to reading your PTR if you do one!



I love it when the new folks all meet each other!


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> Did you get the "regular" one or the Passporters Open Mouse?
> 
> I am just curious.



Just got the regular one.  Open Mouse wasn't on the shelf and it was something of an impulse purchase.  Had I taken time to think about it and check the website I probably would have ended up with Open Mouse.  Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## balloondoggle

4 days to go!!  Last night it became obvious that our 8yo son is not quite as enthused as we had hoped.  He is looking forward to Candy Land, Dino Putt and the train at GKTW, but his pronouncement on every ride we've mentioned at WDW is either "Too babyish! or "Too scary!"  He's so scared of the idea of Haunted Mansion that it came to the attention of his principal who called me with her concerns.

Maybe I'll just leave him home.  Anyone here want to watch a kid for a week?


----------



## maroo

balloondoggle said:


> 4 days to go!!  Last night it became obvious that our 8yo son is not quite as enthused as we had hoped.  He is looking forward to Candy Land, Dino Putt and the train at GKTW, but his pronouncement on every ride we've mentioned at WDW is either "Too babyish! or "Too scary!"  He's so scared of the idea of Haunted Mansion that it came to the attention of his principal who called me with her concerns.
> 
> Maybe I'll just leave him home.  Anyone here want to watch a kid for a week?



oh no!

Poor thing!

I think he will find that he really likes it - once he is there! 

There is a teen area with video games and such at GKTW - all free, of course...so I bet he finds some stuff to do! 

I will be in the parks the same time as you!  I will keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## mjarecki

Hello.  My name is Mindy and my son Michael just met with his Wish Granters on Monday night.  He asked to go to Disney World.  They told us it would be 4 days of Disney, 2 of Universal and 1 of Sea World.  My question is this: are our travel dates included in those 7 days?  If so, what would you suggest doing on the 2 travel dates?  We have been to Disney World before and know how much there is to do so I am worried that the two travel dates we won't get much done at the parks those days.  How does this all work?  We will be staying at GKTW.  We don't have dates yet or any details, looking at late October, early December or January.  Thanks

Mindy


----------



## maroo

mjarecki said:


> Hello.  My name is Mindy and my son Michael just met with his Wish Granters on Monday night.  He asked to go to Disney World.  They told us it would be 4 days of Disney, 2 of Universal and 1 of Sea World.  My question is this: are our travel dates included in those 7 days?  If so, what would you suggest doing on the 2 travel dates?  We have been to Disney World before and know how much there is to do so I am worried that the two travel dates we won't get much done at the parks those days.  How does this all work?  We will be staying at GKTW.  We don't have dates yet or any details, looking at late October, early December or January.  Thanks
> 
> Mindy



 to the DISboards and the Wish Trippers thread! 

I am so glad your son will be getting his wish!

You have found the right place to ask lots of questions about your trip.

One question I have is about the Disney Days...are you sure it was 4?  Most families, in the past (maybe all??) have been given a 3 day park hopper pass - but it is possible that you get an extra day for some reason??  

Are you an international traveler?  If so...that may explain why?

As far as travel days...I think most of our families consider the travel day there to be a non-park day and just plan to check into GKTW and do their orientation.  They have a TON of things to do at GKTW and you could easily spend a whole day there doing activities.   

As far as the trip home...depending on when your plane leaves...some families use their 2nd day of Universal for that last day?  Some save Sea World for last?  And still some will save a Disney Day (but not many)...

We are here and would love to answer any questions you have.


Check out the First post of this thread and the 2nd post of this thread (below all of the links to the trip reports) to find the answers to lots of frequently asked questions.  

You might also want to post 10 times on the thread I have linked on the First page of this thread so that you can send private messages and post pictures, etc...if you want.

!!


----------



## Bearshouse

balloondoggle said:


> Maybe I'll just leave him home.  Anyone here want to watch a kid for a week?





Sure he can help me paint the house we bought.  


But in all seriousness have an awesome trip!!  

Bearshouse


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> oh no!
> 
> Poor thing!
> 
> I think he will find that he really likes it - once he is there!
> 
> There is a teen area with video games and such at GKTW - all free, of course...so I bet he finds some stuff to do!
> 
> I will be in the parks the same time as you!  I will keep an eye out for ya!



I swear, I will kill him if he wastes any time on video games.  With all the unique opportunities on this trip, I would hope I can keep him from simply doing the same things he can do at home.

I think he'll come around like you say, but even getting him to a movie theater required effort.  Halloween is hopeless.  He's turning into a very nervous kid, which is funny - this is the same child who threw a fit when the skydiving operation told him he wasn't old enough to fall out of a plane.

I'd love to run into you and chat.  Look for the angry guy in the Goofy hat.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mjarecki said:


> Hello.  My name is Mindy and my son Michael just met with his Wish Granters on Monday night.  He asked to go to Disney World.  They told us it would be 4 days of Disney, 2 of Universal and 1 of Sea World.  My question is this: are our travel dates included in those 7 days?  If so, what would you suggest doing on the 2 travel dates?  We have been to Disney World before and know how much there is to do so I am worried that the two travel dates we won't get much done at the parks those days.  How does this all work?  We will be staying at GKTW.  We don't have dates yet or any details, looking at late October, early December or January.  Thanks
> 
> Mindy



Travel dates are included. It's usually a 3 day hopper pass to DW, 2 day hopper to US, and 1 day to Sea World. With my first daughter Wish trip we got in late...so we ate and did the orientation then to bed. The last day we spent hanging around GKTW.


----------



## balloondoggle

Bearshouse said:


> Sure he can help me paint the house we bought.
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness have an awesome trip!!
> 
> Bearshouse



The only thing he paints is pictures of Jedis and Padawans with light sabers.  If you're a Star Wars fan, you're golden.  Otherwise, you may just want to put him to work recovering precious metals from obsolete electronics.


----------



## Bearshouse

balloondoggle said:


> Otherwise, you may just want to put him to work recovering precious metals from obsolete electronics.



Oh well I tried.  DS10 is into pirates not star wars.  DD6 is all about princesses.  I suppose the pirates and star wars could battle to save the princesses.


I spent many a weekend taking apart obsolete things with my dad, very good memories.  

Bearshouse


----------



## balloondoggle

Bearshouse said:


> Oh well I tried.  DS10 is into pirates not star wars.  DD6 is all about princesses.  I suppose the pirates and star wars could battle to save the princesses.
> 
> 
> I spent many a weekend taking apart obsolete things with my dad, very good memories.
> 
> Bearshouse



His Christmas present this year will be a new hammer and an old inkjet!!!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Mom2mitokids said:


> Travel dates are included. It's usually a 3 day hopper pass to DW, 2 day hopper to US, and 1 day to Sea World. With my first daughter Wish trip we got in late...so we ate and did the orientation then to bed. The last day we spent hanging around GKTW.



this is what we're planning to do too. we'll find out all the details tomorrow(yeah!!) but we're planning spend the 2 travel days at gktw, and ds wants to see santa, so we're doing seaworld thurs, so we can be at gktw in pm. i know for my family doing a park on travel days would be too much, but my kids are little


----------



## jbrnhrt

maroo said:


> Check out this video!
> 
> Produced and put on the GKTW You Tube!
> 
> It describes each of the party nights....
> 
> 
> 
> You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties!
> 
> 
> I have also linked this on the 2nd post for future reference, too!  Great video!
> 
> There are more good videos on their site, too - that sorta describe better what goes on.



I just found time to watch this video, I was crying.  I cry over everything! lol ds said he didn't want to watch, he wants everything to be a surprise. dd2 was dancing to the music, and now she keeps telling me " I want to go". goofy kids


----------



## J'sMum

mjarecki said:


> Hello.  My name is Mindy and my son Michael just met with his Wish Granters on Monday night.  He asked to go to Disney World.  They told us it would be 4 days of Disney, 2 of Universal and 1 of Sea World.  My question is this: are our travel dates included in those 7 days?  If so, what would you suggest doing on the 2 travel dates?  We have been to Disney World before and know how much there is to do so I am worried that the two travel dates we won't get much done at the parks those days.  How does this all work?  We will be staying at GKTW.  We don't have dates yet or any details, looking at late October, early December or January.  Thanks
> 
> Mindy



Hello and welcome


----------



## J'sMum

balloondoggle said:


> His Christmas present this year will be a new hammer and an old inkjet!!!!



That is too funny ! funny enough if you give some kiddos just that (add a screwdriver tho so they can take some apart) they would just love it


----------



## alaskanabbott

jbrnhrt said:


> this is what we're planning to do too. we'll find out all the details tomorrow(yeah!!) but we're planning spend the 2 travel days at gktw, and ds wants to see santa, so we're doing seaworld thurs, so we can be at gktw in pm. i know for my family doing a park on travel days would be too much, but my kids are little



We did Sea World on "Christmas" too, and it worked PERFECT! We were all done with the park in plenty of time to get back to the village, eat meet Santa and catch the parade/party. It was hands down our favorite day, even my two teen-age boys smiled and danced and partied like it was X-mas.


----------



## The Lurker

Sorry for the delay in answering question but I have been out of town on vacation for the last 3 weeks.

The large Park of Dreams Pool has loads of towels and you can help yourself to whatever you need.  Bringing some inflatable floats, beachballs, waterwings, etc. is a good idea although cheap ones are available at Walmart.  Occasionally you will find a few laying around at the pool, but don't count on it.

There is a new and popular pool party at GKTW.  I am not sure what night.

The reason you are reading different answers about meal policy for guests is that it has changed and is subject to change.  I strongly suggest you call guest services for the latest rules.  

As far as returning families - we call them "welcome back" families, the last I heard is that they can participate in all activities and all parties.  However, they are limited to one meal and one ice cream.

Beaches - our two coasts are very different.  On the east is the Atlantic Ocean.  It is closer (Cocoa Beach is about 45 min - 1 hr away), has lots of beaches to chose from, but because it is the ocean, can be more dangerous - rip tides, man-of-war jelly fish, which can give a nasty sting, strong waves and the sand is just ordinary sand.  The hazards are not always present, but you should definitely pick a beach with life guards and stay near the lifeguard station.  The local news on TV will usually let you know about rip tides and sometimes about the man-of-war.  The famous Daytona Beach is about 2 hours away.

The west coast is on the gulf, and unless there is one of those swirly storms near by, much calmer and has beautiful white sand beaches.  However it is further away - like 1 1/2 to two hours.  One of the best beaches in Florida is near Sarasota.  Guest services can provide directions to any of the beaches.

Can't remember if there were any other questions.  If so, post again, and I will try to answer.

Katie


----------



## casper_jj11

Olivia's_wish said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We're in the process of planning my sweet daughter Olivia's MAW.  Though she is otherwise disabled she was also unfortunately DXd with stage III Hepatoblastoma in April 2010.  She is considered terminal at this point because surgery options are not viable for her, but so far she is kicking cancers butt to the curb!  Her AFP was orginally 577,000 and it's down to 50-something now.
> 
> I'm very overwhelmed at all the information available right now and that is so not like me!
> 
> We're hoping to go either immediately after Thanksgiving of 2010 or right before Christmas 2010.  We're still waiting on the exact date approval.



I'm so sorry about your little one's diagnosis but I'm glad you found the board. You will all have a wonderful trip! Any questions, just ask. Everyone here is so helpful.



jen-y said:


> Found out today that Nicky has walking pneumonia and he also has a rash all over his body that looks like bug bites.  They think the rash has to do with the infection in his body.  Put him on z-pack and he goes back on Thursday for a re-check. In the meantime, his counts have also been low, so he has been taken off chemo for 3 weeks.   Hope this is something that clears up soon, cause trip is coming up.



Oh my. I hope Nicky is feeling better soon. Only two weeks to go ... its coming fast.



balloondoggle said:


> 4 days to go!!  Last night it became obvious that our 8yo son is not quite as enthused as we had hoped.  He is looking forward to Candy Land, Dino Putt and the train at GKTW, but his pronouncement on every ride we've mentioned at WDW is either "Too babyish! or "Too scary!"  He's so scared of the idea of Haunted Mansion that it came to the attention of his principal who called me with her concerns.
> 
> Maybe I'll just leave him home.  Anyone here want to watch a kid for a week?



Wow! 4 days! We have a 7 yr old boy. Maybe if you don't tell him too much about the ride before you get on? We did Haunted Mansion but didn't call it that. Sydney said after she didn't want to go again but she felt comfortable during the ride and took my hand to cover her eyes when she was scared. Same with roller coaster like rides. She tried them once and then made a decision if she wanted to do it again. The 'rule' as such as far as the 'baby' rides were concerned was that it was a family trip so our 2 yr old had to ride things too. We did everything together (except the bigger rides) and while my almost 8 yr wouldn't have classed those rides as his favourites and really wouldn't admit it, he really did enjoy them. For example, Journey into Your Imagination at Epcot has a smelly skunk spray at you ... there' nothing an 8 yr old likes more than stinking smells... You may be surprised. Oh, and DS7 was desperate to try out the arcade at GKTW. We didnt stay onsite but we arrived early for the Christmas party so he had a chance then.



mjarecki said:


> Hello.  My name is Mindy and my son Michael just met with his Wish Granters on Monday night.  He asked to go to Disney World.  They told us it would be 4 days of Disney, 2 of Universal and 1 of Sea World.  My question is this: are our travel dates included in those 7 days?  If so, what would you suggest doing on the 2 travel dates?  We have been to Disney World before and know how much there is to do so I am worried that the two travel dates we won't get much done at the parks those days.  How does this all work?  We will be staying at GKTW.  We don't have dates yet or any details, looking at late October, early December or January.  Thanks
> 
> Mindy



Hi Mindy! Welcome! By 7 days they really mean 6 nights so with travel days, you have 6 full days and 2 half days, depending on the time you leave. We're international and just received the 3 hopper Disney days. We ended up extending our trip and buying extra tickets so we could spend more time at Disney. We also received the 2 US days and 1 Seaworld. We generall go to a park for the last day but I wouldn't if I only had 3 days to see Disney. With a 1pm flight, you're looking at only 2 hrs max in the park that day even if you arrive at rope drop. I'd hang around GKTW honestly. We did US one day, and half day Seaworld and half day US for another day. They're right next to each other so it made for easy travelling. 



jbrnhrt said:


> this is what we're planning to do too. we'll find out all the details tomorrow(yeah!!) but we're planning spend the 2 travel days at gktw, and ds wants to see santa, so we're doing seaworld thurs, so we can be at gktw in pm. i know for my family doing a park on travel days would be too much, but my kids are little



That's a good idea! You can see a lot of major things at Seaworld in 1/2 day. Get there at opening. Go directly to the dolphins (they're hungrier then). The provide wish families free food for each member of the family (mom and dad incl.) to feed them. We then headed to the sting rays (each child received a free tray of food) and then to the sea lions (each child received a free tray). The kids had a blast, then we explored the park.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Can anyone tell me what would be the closest medical facility near GKTW? I'm filling out the paperwork for our nursing agency, and it asks for that. I did google map it, but not really sure which one would be the hospital to go to. TIA!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I believe Celebration Hospital is the closest one.  It's not a children's hospital, but is the closest, and they did have a peds ER area.  Disney sent my son there by ambulance from Hollywood Studios when he fell in the bathroom and split his chin open, and at the end of the night it was a pretty short drive back to GKTW.


----------



## rcq925

alaskanabbott said:


> We did Sea World on "Christmas" too, and it worked PERFECT! We were all done with the park in plenty of time to get back to the village, eat meet Santa and catch the parade/party. It was hands down our favorite day, even my two teen-age boys smiled and danced and partied like it was X-mas.



We are planning on doing Sea World on Thursday too and then doing all the Christmas festivities at GKTW.  So glad it worked well for you guys!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

casper_jj11 said:


> That's a good idea! You can see a lot of major things at Seaworld in 1/2 day. Get there at opening. Go directly to the dolphins (they're hungrier then). The provide wish families free food for each member of the family (mom and dad incl.) to feed them. We then headed to the sting rays (each child received a free tray of food) and then to the sea lions (each child received a free tray). The kids had a blast, then we explored the park.



thanks for that advice! I didn't realize you can feed the rays and sea lions too. My family will love this!


----------



## casper_jj11

jbrnhrt said:


> thanks for that advice! I didn't realize you can feed the rays and sea lions too. My family will love this!



You're welcome!

Ok, so I need some help. I'm so bad at this kind of thing. Our wish organization (Childrens Wish Foundation) is having their big fundraiser walk in October. Just found out about it tonight. We're going to form a family team to do the walk but I need a team name. I can't register the family until I have a name and I can't come up with one. I'd like to have something with Sydney's name in it, after all, she's the reason for our connection to CWF. Any ideas?


----------



## kctwinmommy

wishin' on a star said:


> I believe Celebration Hospital is the closest one.  It's not a children's hospital, but is the closest, and they did have a peds ER area.  Disney sent my son there by ambulance from Hollywood Studios when he fell in the bathroom and split his chin open, and at the end of the night it was a pretty short drive back to GKTW.



Thanks!!


----------



## kctwinmommy

alaskanabbott said:


> We did Sea World on "Christmas" too, and it worked PERFECT! We were all done with the park in plenty of time to get back to the village, eat meet Santa and catch the parade/party. It was hands down our favorite day, even my two teen-age boys smiled and danced and partied like it was X-mas.



I wanted to do this too, but the only times that MNSSHP is happening while we're there is on Thursday. Well, Friday too, but it'll be busier on Friday since we figure more local people will be out then.


----------



## casper_jj11

I've started our trip report!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38075983#post38075983


----------



## Cheshire Figment

kctwinmommy said:


> Can anyone tell me what would be the closest medical facility near GKTW? I'm filling out the paperwork for our nursing agency, and it asks for that. I did google map it, but not really sure which one would be the hospital to go to. TIA!


The closest, at a little over two miles from GKTWV is Osceola Regional Medical Center on Oak Street in Kissimmee.  Florida Hospital Celebration is about six miles from GKTWV.


----------



## jbrnhrt

1. our papers say gktw doesn't provide lunch, only breakfast and dinner. I saw on gktw website that the provide all 3 meals daily. has this just changed? what are we supposed to do for lunch if we're at gktw during that time? are there restaurants near by?
2. we're arriving at mco at 1:00pm and our orientation is at 7:45, will we be able to eat lunch(asssuming they have lunch) and dinner if we don't receive our vouchers until after those times?
3. does gktw have fishing gear to use at the fishing pond?
4. I know Fl has a clean air law, and it's obvious why gktw wouldn't want you to smoke there, but do they allow any smoking at all, such as smoking stations? dh smokes, and even though none of us like it, it is what it is, and he's curious about this
TIA, I may have more ?? later


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

rcq925 said:


> We are planning on doing Sea World on Thursday too and then doing all the Christmas festivities at GKTW.  So glad it worked well for you guys!!



*We did Sea World on Thursday and it worked out very well for us!*



casper_jj11 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Ok, so I need some help. I'm so bad at this kind of thing. Our wish organization (Childrens Wish Foundation) is having their big fundraiser walk in October. Just found out about it tonight. We're going to form a family team to do the walk but I need a team name. I can't register the family until I have a name and I can't come up with one. I'd like to have something with Sydney's name in it, after all, she's the reason for our connection to CWF. Any ideas?



*We are walking in Cincinnait Walks for Kids. Our Team name is Walkin 4 Ty and it will be our team name for Walking for Wishes as well. How about Walkin 4 Sydney?*


----------



## casper_jj11

jbrnhrt said:


> 1. our papers say gktw doesn't provide lunch, only breakfast and dinner. I saw on gktw website that the provide all 3 meals daily. has this just changed? what are we supposed to do for lunch if we're at gktw during that time? are there restaurants near by?
> 2. we're arriving at mco at 1:00pm and our orientation is at 7:45, will we be able to eat lunch(asssuming they have lunch) and dinner if we don't receive our vouchers until after those times?
> 3. does gktw have fishing gear to use at the fishing pond?
> 4. I know Fl has a clean air law, and it's obvious why gktw wouldn't want you to smoke there, but do they allow any smoking at all, such as smoking stations? dh smokes, and even though none of us like it, it is what it is, and he's curious about this
> TIA, I may have more ?? later



I can answer a few for you. 

2) We arrived at 1pm as well. We actually made it tothe 3pm orientation so ask as soon as you arrive in case its just started. You could have it over with. Despite that, the kids and DH were given at the front desk for meals. Its actually not included in the orientation package so you shouldn't have a problem.

3) Yes. There was a family asking about it and getting some while I was at the front desk. Just ask there and they'll show you where to get it.

HTH



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> *We did Sea World on Thursday and it worked out very well for us!*
> 
> 
> 
> *We are walking in Cincinnait Walks for Kids. Our Team name is Walkin 4 Ty and it will be our team name for Walking for Wishes as well. How about Walkin 4 Sydney?*



I thought of name last night but DH isn't a fan. Starbursts for Sydney... DH says its a candy. I like Walking 4 Sydney. That could work. Any other ideas? Sydney said to call ourselves Tiana's Princesses... somehow I don't think her two brothers would go for that.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

casper_jj11 said:


> I can answer a few for you.
> 
> 2) We arrived at 1pm as well. We actually made it tothe 3pm orientation so ask as soon as you arrive in case its just started. You could have it over with. Despite that, the kids and DH were given at the front desk for meals. Its actually not included in the orientation package so you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> 3) Yes. There was a family asking about it and getting some while I was at the front desk. Just ask there and they'll show you where to get it.
> 
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of name last night but DH isn't a fan. Starbursts for Sydney... DH says its a candy. I like Walking 4 Sydney. That could work. Any other ideas? Sydney said to call ourselves Tiana's Princesses... somehow I don't think her two brothers would go for that.



How about Sydney's Stars?
Sydney's Smiles
Smiles for Sydney
Sydney's Troupers
Smiling Sky High for Sydney


----------



## visitingapril09

wishin' on a star said:


> I believe Celebration Hospital is the closest one.  It's not a children's hospital, but is the closest, and they did have a peds ER area.  Disney sent my son there by ambulance from Hollywood Studios when he fell in the bathroom and split his chin open, and at the end of the night it was a pretty short drive back to GKTW.



Oh my......accidents happen even at Disney!


----------



## wishin' on a star

jbrnhrt said:


> 1. our papers say gktw doesn't provide lunch, only breakfast and dinner. I saw on gktw website that the provide all 3 meals daily. has this just changed? what are we supposed to do for lunch if we're at gktw during that time? are there restaurants near by?
> 
> 2. we're arriving at mco at 1:00pm and our orientation is at 7:45, will we be able to eat lunch(asssuming they have lunch) and dinner if we don't receive our vouchers until after those times?
> 
> Unless it's changed, and we were there in May...the Gingerbread House doesn't provide lunch, but Katie's Kitchen is open for lunch, and the ice cream palace is open all day.  They will give you your meal card when you check-in, not at orientation, so you will have that the moment you get there.  We arrived around the same time.  To avoid meltdowns, we actually grabbed McD's in the airport, and they ate chicken nuggets and fries in the car on the way.  So the kids were happy and ready to explore (and have ice cream!)once we arrived at GKTW.  DH and I had Katie's Kitchen for lunch when we arrived.
> 
> 3. does gktw have fishing gear to use at the fishing pond?
> I know that they do...probably ask at front desk.
> 
> 4. I know Fl has a clean air law, and it's obvious why gktw wouldn't want you to smoke there, but do they allow any smoking at all, such as smoking stations? dh smokes, and even though none of us like it, it is what it is, and he's curious about this
> TIA, I may have more ?? later



We're not smokers, but there was a lady in a villa near ours who walked in the street with a cigarette every day, only to be told every day by GKTW employees that she could only smoke on the front porch of her villa.


----------



## wishin' on a star

visitingapril09 said:


> Oh my......accidents happen even at Disney!



Yes they do!  Thankfully it was towards the end of the day (and close the end of the week)!  John didn't think it was much of a "celebration" to be at Florida Hospital Celebration getting 10 stitches in the middle of his sister's MAW trip though!


----------



## balloondoggle

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> *We are walking in Cincinnait Walks for Kids. Our Team name is Walkin 4 Ty and it will be our team name for Walking for Wishes as well. How about Walkin 4 Sydney?*



We'll be there as "Kayla's Crew"!  We've been doing the CWFK since the first year.  If I'm remembering the right crew, you had a really large group there last fall.

We started the same thing using the same team name at Walk for Wishes last spring, too.  We do so much of this sort of thing that it's getting hard to find peole who will join us and get pledges.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

balloondoggle said:


> We'll be there as "Kayla's Crew"!  We've been doing the CWFK since the first year.  If I'm remembering the right crew, you had a really large group there last fall.
> 
> We started the same thing using the same team name at Walk for Wishes last spring, too.  We do so much of this sort of thing that it's getting hard to find peole who will join us and get pledges.



Oh We will look for you! Nope wasn't us though. This is a first for us. We did walk in the March of Dimes walk in 09. I need to get in gear and get some more crew members and pledges for us. It has been hard getting pledges here too. Going to keep trying though because they are both for an amazing cause!

Where do we get team t-shirts? I could order them through March of Dimes but I am clueless with this walk.


----------



## J'sMum

casper_jj11 said:


> I've started our trip report!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38075983#post38075983



oooOOooo YAY ! can't wait to read


----------



## balloondoggle

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Oh We will look for you! Nope wasn't us though. This is a first for us. We did walk in the March of Dimes walk in 09. I need to get in gear and get some more crew members and pledges for us. It has been hard getting pledges here too. Going to keep trying though because they are both for an amazing cause!
> 
> Where do we get team t-shirts? I could order them through March of Dimes but I am clueless with this walk.



It's strictly "Make your own" at this one.  You can "win" a walk shirt if you as an individual raise enough cash, but for a team thing it's all on the team.  We created an image then emailed it to each team member with instructions to iron it onto a purple t-shirt.  Plain t's are readily available at Michaels or Hobby Lobby along with the transfer sheets.  We also like to encourage members to wear hats - odd, unique, strange, dare I say goofy?  It just adds to the party atmosphere.


----------



## kayrason333

casper_jj11 said:


> I've started our trip report!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38075983#post38075983



About to go read it!!! 

How about Sydney's Stompers???


----------



## ALLmom

I think the more I read on these boards the more I forget and all of the talk about extending GAC's has me confused.  I extended our MAW trip by two days and I was assuming we could use the Universal Studios passes at that time or can we only use the various park passes only during our official MAW trip days?


----------



## syammt

Just posted a pre-trip report for my daughters wish trip. Hope I did it correctly and in the right place. I added a link to it to my signature as well.


----------



## balloondoggle

Hey all, we are now at GKTW and getting ready to enjoy our first full day.  I'm keeping an active blog at http://balloondoggle.blogspot.com/ so you can follow along.  Any questions? Ask here or on the blog and I'll do my best for you.

Be prepared to find alternate internet access at GKTW if that is important to you.  There is wireless in public spaces, and they have Sprint MiFi you can borrow, but I wasn't able to get that to work.  I'm tethering through my phone courtesy of PDAnet for Android.


See you later!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> Hey all, we are now at GKTW and getting ready to enjoy our first full day.  I'm keeping an active blog at http://balloondoggle.blogspot.com/ so you can follow along.  Any questions? Ask here or on the blog and I'll do my best for you.
> 
> Be prepared to find alternate internet access at GKTW if that is important to you.  There is wireless in public spaces, and they have Sprint MiFi you can borrow, but I wasn't able to get that to work.  I'm tethering through my phone courtesy of PDAnet for Android.
> 
> 
> See you later!



I have a question..
Do they have a gift shop there. Or should we order on line?
We will be there in 2 weeks!!


----------



## xanphylus

Sounds like a great first day boondoggle!!! Very cute pics too! Have fun at Seaworld today!


----------



## dlewish

balloondoggle said:


> Hey all, we are now at GKTW and getting ready to enjoy our first full day.  I'm keeping an active blog at http://balloondoggle.blogspot.com/ so you can follow along.  Any questions? Ask here or on the blog and I'll do my best for you.
> 
> See you later!



Love the active blog... can't wait to read more.


----------



## dlewish

Haybuggsmom said:


> I have a question..
> Do they have a gift shop there. Or should we order on line?
> We will be there in 2 weeks!!



I think this was discussed not too long ago and from the discussion it sounds like they do have a gift shop on-site.  Not sure what they sell on-site compared to on-line.  We leave a couple weeks after you.


----------



## balloondoggle

Haybuggsmom said:


> I have a question..
> Do they have a gift shop there. Or should we order on line?
> We will be there in 2 weeks!!



There is a gift shop in the House of Hearts!  It is actually a few shelves in the hallway between the media center and the orientation room, but it seems to duplicate the website.  We picked up a notebook and umbrella.

The media room was staffed this morning by two of the oldest men I've ever met.  And they were passing out MiFi units and spare batteries like they'd grown up with the tech.  I hope I'm half as sharp when I'm 50.

You'll have a blast!  I hope it's a bit cooler for you then.  I took a few minutes to take some shots to stich together a panorama, and in 10 minutes at 8:30am I was dripping sweat.  It was a little better at the park, but still, hydration is an issue.  If it's 10 degrees cooler then, you'll be in heaven!


----------



## balloondoggle

Day 2 up and running!  Catch us if you can!


----------



## Glo's wish

balloondoggle said:


> Hey all, we are now at GKTW and getting ready to enjoy our first full day.  I'm keeping an active blog at http://balloondoggle.blogspot.com/ so you can follow along.  Any questions? Ask here or on the blog and I'll do my best for you.
> 
> Be prepared to find alternate internet access at GKTW if that is important to you.  There is wireless in public spaces, and they have Sprint MiFi you can borrow, but I wasn't able to get that to work.  I'm tethering through my phone courtesy of PDAnet for Android.
> 
> 
> See you later!


I'm enjoying you blog. It looks like you all are having a wonderful time!  I hope the weather cooperates for you today!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> There is a gift shop in the House of Hearts!  It is actually a few shelves in the hallway between the media center and the orientation room, but it seems to duplicate the website.  We picked up a notebook and umbrella.
> 
> The media room was staffed this morning by two of the oldest men I've ever met.  And they were passing out MiFi units and spare batteries like they'd grown up with the tech.  I hope I'm half as sharp when I'm 50.
> 
> You'll have a blast!  I hope it's a bit cooler for you then.  I took a few minutes to take some shots to stich together a panorama, and in 10 minutes at 8:30am I was dripping sweat.  It was a little better at the park, but still, hydration is an issue.  If it's 10 degrees cooler then, you'll be in heaven!



THANKS!!! Exactly the info I was looking for!! 
It sounds like you guys are having fun!
And the sleeping issue sounds a bit like what we might encounter with Haylee.


----------



## rcq925

balloondoggle said:


> Day 2 up and running!  Catch us if you can!



Wow, what a day at Sea World!  I cannot believe that you are finding time to blog and upload pictures while you are there!  But I am so glad you are because it feels like we are along for the ride right along with you! 

I hope the rain holds off today and it is a little cooler for you guys!  I also hope Kayla stays awake more today!!!


----------



## balloondoggle

Day 3 is on the books.

We are finding that although there is a lot of info on these boards, there are some wonderful things that just don't get mentioned.  One of these is what I am calling "The Swag Fairy".  Each day when we get back to the villa, there's another gift sitting on the table.  There were some standard goodies when we got here - some postcards, a copy of "The Gift of Life" and some snacks.  Then yesterday we received a copy of the GKTW version of the Candy Land game.  Today it was some DVDs, and how they managed to not duplicate what we already have at home is what I call magic.

I hope I'm helping prior families relive some great memories, and future families to get even more excited about their trips.  Read along if you like, or not since it tends to be long, but rest assured - you will have fun on your Wish Trip!


----------



## rcq925

balloondoggle said:


> Day 3 is on the books.
> 
> We are finding that although there is a lot of info on these boards, there are some wonderful things that just don't get mentioned.  One of these is what I am calling "The Swag Fairy".  Each day when we get back to the villa, there's another gift sitting on the table.  There were some standard goodies when we got here - some postcards, a copy of "The Gift of Life" and some snacks.  Then yesterday we received a copy of the GKTW version of the Candy Land game.  Today it was some DVDs, and how they managed to not duplicate what we already have at home is what I call magic.
> 
> I hope I'm helping prior families relive some great memories, and future families to get even more excited about their trips.  Read along if you like, or not since it tends to be long, but rest assured - you will have fun on your Wish Trip!



Fantastic day at the Animal Kingdom!!  Gotta love Timon!  I am so glad that he paid so much special attention to Kayla!  Sounds like she stayed awake most of the day today and really enjoyed herself!  That is wonderful!  I also loved hearing about the "Swag Fairy"  my kids will love that!  Thank you again for sharing it as you are experiencing it!  It is so wonderful to hear how things are going without having to wait until you get back and do a trip report!!  Hope today at the Magic Kingdom is magical!!!


----------



## planningcrazymom

balloondoggle said:


> Day 3 is on the books.
> 
> We are finding that although there is a lot of info on these boards, there are some wonderful things that just don't get mentioned.  One of these is what I am calling "The Swag Fairy".  Each day when we get back to the villa, there's another gift sitting on the table.  There were some standard goodies when we got here - some postcards, a copy of "The Gift of Life" and some snacks.  Then yesterday we received a copy of the GKTW version of the Candy Land game.  Today it was some DVDs, and how they managed to not duplicate what we already have at home is what I call magic.
> 
> I hope I'm helping prior families relive some great memories, and future families to get even more excited about their trips.  Read along if you like, or not since it tends to be long, but rest assured - you will have fun on your Wish Trip!



It sure sounds like we will need an extra duffle bag like everyone is saying to bring home all the extra goodies Madison will be getting. Glad you had a good day at Animal Kingdom. That is Madison's favorite park because od all the animals.


----------



## balloondoggle

planningcrazymom said:


> It sure sounds like we will need an extra duffle bag like everyone is saying to bring home all the extra goodies Madison will be getting. Glad you had a good day at Animal Kingdom. That is Madison's favorite park because od all the animals.



We used one of my old army duffels to get her supplies here - cans of formula, two packs of small attends and about 20 catheters and supplies.  Not too surprised to see the TSA tear into that!  As the supplies will be depleted on our return, this will be the swag bag.  I had thought the space would just be for souvenirs we bought at the parks!


----------



## balloondoggle

rcq925 said:


> It is so wonderful to hear how things are going without having to wait until you get back and do a trip report!!



I'm glad you enjoy it.  I have no real choice but to do it this way because if I wait until later I will forget all the little things.  Ultimately, it's those details that make the best memories, so I need to reinforce it in my mind.  Plus, it's unlikely I'd get around to it otherwise!


----------



## balloondoggle

Day 4 is in the can, so to speak.

So tired, must sleep........


----------



## jbrnhrt

balloondoggle said:


> I'm glad you enjoy it.  I have no real choice but to do it this way because if I wait until later I will forget all the little things.  Ultimately, it's those details that make the best memories, so I need to reinforce it in my mind.  Plus, it's unlikely I'd get around to it otherwise!



i'm planning on writing down the day's event each night while the kids settle down. some day I can't remember my own name, so I'll definately forget details by the time we get home!  I'm glad to hear that gktw has notebooks, that will make a great journal for our trip.
my whole family is loving your blog, even my 2 year old! She keeps pointing to the pictures of your kids saying "they cute", especially your avatar photo, with kayla wearing the clown nose. Hope you enjoy the rest of your very special trip!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

balloondoggle said:


> Day 4 is in the can, so to speak.
> 
> So tired, must sleep........



I am enjoying so much following your trip!!! Thanks for doing this!!!
WAKE UP MISS KAYLA!!!

Hope the beach is great today!


----------



## LindaBabe

The "one month"  mentioned in this quote  is  now  NEXT WEEK!  



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LindaBabe
> One month until our family visit to WDW - *if any of you would like postcards for your wish kids from "Fairy Grandma Linda" Please pm your wish child's name, snail addy, favorite character(s) and is your trip past or future (also is there anything special you want in the message.)*
> 
> Maroo - someone may want you to vouch for the safety of this - if you wouldn't mind?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by maroo
> This is completely safe!
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Linda!



I'm fixing to print the labels, so this is the last call!


----------



## rcq925

LindaBabe said:


> The "one month"  mentioned in this quote  is  now  NEXT WEEK!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fixing to print the labels, so this is the last call!



 Yeah!  One week!  Have a wonderful and safe trip!  And thank you again for offering to do this!!  It is so sweet of you!!


----------



## cajunfan

balloondoggle said:


> Day 4 is in the can, so to speak.
> 
> So tired, must sleep........



*Sleep is for sissies!!!!*

Just kidding...I don't have all the stuff you guys have to deal with on a daily basis, and I feel like that too when I am at WDW.

I am really enjoying reading your blog! I am truely enjoying your sense of humor!  I am glad to hear that there is lots of magic and pixie dust coming your family's way! 

Lynn


----------



## J'sMum

balloondoggle said:


> Day 4 is in the can, so to speak.
> 
> So tired, must sleep........



Your blog has been amazing ! Thanks for doing it  looks like a wonderful trip so far !


----------



## J'sMum

Holy Moly I can not beleive how far back I missed stuff, I just spent a good spell reading to catch up hehe, I figure since there is about 3 weeks left it means I can have 1 more week of calm then I will jump into panic mode at week 2 mark hahaha... Naw I dunno atm I feel like I am not ready what am I suppose to have ready at this point ... Itin is nearly ready just need to revamp a bit... Hmm Lost. Oh I did set up a packing station in our entry room. Each person has thier piece of luggage set out, next to that is a shoe box for the smaller things that will be going. so when it comes time to pack we can grab shoebox of small stuff and place it where it needs to be, like the Pins for trading, the lipgloss just the oddsn ends stuff  Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend  ( I know I am late wishing so hehehe)


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Yes...I'm back. Nine days in the hospital with no WiFi wasn't fun. I hope I can now catch up on everything.


----------



## balloondoggle

Day 5 is in the can.

The end is near.


----------



## balloondoggle

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...I'm back. Nine days in the hospital with no WiFi wasn't fun. I hope I can now catch up on everything.


Nothing like a little electronic isolation to make those long stays more enticing.  Hope all is well.


----------



## balloondoggle

jbrnhrt said:


> [...] especially your avatar photo, with kayla wearing the clown nose. [...]



Thanks!  That's my Emergency Clown Nose (real product, I kid you not) and this pic was at an ENT appointment.  "Doc, my nose feels funny!"


----------



## rcq925

balloondoggle said:


> Day 5 is in the can.
> 
> The end is near.



What a great day at the beach!  I love how you guys are relaxing and enjoying yourselves!  I LOVE the picture thanking Make A Wish in the Sand!  How cool!

Hope you have a wonderful day at Epcot!!


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...I'm back. Nine days in the hospital with no WiFi wasn't fun. I hope I can now catch up on everything.



So glad you guys are out of the hospital and home!!!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!


----------



## rcq925

jbrnhrt said:


> does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!



We haven't gone on our trip yet, so I am anxious to see what answers you get to your questions!!

Wow 8 days left!!  You must be so excited!!!!!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!



We will be there at the same time!! Do you have a PTR?
I called about the per-arrival packet. They said to expect it the week before we go. Which is this week I guess.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jbrnhrt said:


> does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!



We were there in May, and they didn't have the pool party then.  I'm not sure about casting for catfish.  I think they started the pool parties shortly after we were there, but can't be certain.  Someone recently had pics from the pool party in their TR...hmmmmm, can't remember who though.

8 days!  So exciting!!


----------



## mjarecki

We are going for our wish trip to Disney and will be staying at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone else has gone on a wish trip and extended it to stay extra days in Orlando and paid for it on their own.  If so how did you work this out with the wish organization as far as flights and things like that went.  Thanks
Mindy


----------



## jbrnhrt

jbrnhrt said:


> My name is Jessica and I'm the wife of Rick, and proud mother of Dominick 6, and Laila 2.
> Dominick is our wish child. I got pregnant with Dominick shortly after my 18th birthday (surprise! ) and during my routine mid-pregnancy ultrasound the doctors found some abnormalities. We were told our baby didn't have a face, a brain, only half a spinal cord, and under developed legs. A month later we saw a maternal fetal medicine doctor who diagnosed Dominick with spina bifida.He did indeed have problems with his legs, spine, and brain, but with surgery and proper care he would live. We were told he would have developmental delays, physical delays, and require 2 surgeries in the first few days of life, and various other surgeries through out his life, as well as bowel and bladder incontenence. As an effect of the spina bifida he has hydrocephalus, neurogenic bowel and bladder, arnold chiari malformation II,and hydronephrosis. He was given a 5% chance of not being paralyzed. This doctor told us they only place in our area that can give him the care he needs is at Milton Hershey Medical Center. So that's where Dominick was born.
> Dominick was born 4 weeks early through scheduled c-section, and was immediately taken to the NICU. But we got a wonderful surprise, he was not paralyzed, he could wiggle his toes! The day after he was born he had his 1st surgery which put his spinal cord back in to the spinal column, and closed up the opening. At 5 days old Dominick had his second surgery, in which they placed his first VP shunt system to control the hydrocephalus. The next day when my baby was 6 days old I finally got to hold him! When Dom was 8 days home he got to go home! He immediately started receiving physical therapy. Medically speaking the next year was pretty uneventful. In May 2005 Dominick's dad and I got married. Two weeks after our wedding Dom had surgery scheduled to correct strabismus, an eye condition in which the eyes try to focus separately sothe brain shuts off the weak eye. That went well and he now wears bifocal glasses to fine tune his vision. The major issues started in June 2005 when Dom had his 1st shunt revision, the dr made a major mistake and Dom ended up needing 5 subsequent surgeries to fix this problem. He had 3 surgeries in a 5 week span,all of which were emergency, they just had a really difficult time correcting the dr's mistake. Then in December 2005 the scar tissue on the top of Dom's head tore open because it was so damaged it couldn't stretch like it needed to in order to accomidate his growing skull. Dominick spent 2 weeks in intensive care with an external shunt in his brain, an infection in his spinal fluid, and a cast from his armpits to his toes( poor thing also had a broken femur at the time). They ended up having to do plastic surgery to repair the large area of damaged skin ( about the diameter of a tennis ball). Luckily that seemed to do the trick! Dom has had the same shunt since then. His most recent surgery was in September 2009. This was an ACE(antigrade continence enema). They took his appendix, connected one end to a port in his tummy, and the other end to the top of his bowel. Now every day pass a catheter of an enema bag through the appendix and can irrigate his bowel directly where it needs to be. He in now in big boy underwear! Dominick is starting 1st grade in 2 weeks and has far exceeded everyone's expectations! He really struggles with reading writing, he is at a level you would expect a 4 year old to be at, but he is at a 4th grade math level(this he got from his dad). He gets PT,OT, and speech every week. Right now we are still trying to come up with the perfect bowel and bladder regimen for Dom, but we're getting there. Every time we see a dr we are given a new complication to watch out for. So far he has every one of them. The most recent being seizures.
> I also have a beautiful little girl, Laila. She just turned 2. When we learned of Dom's health issues we thought we didn't want any more children, but decided we wanted one sibling for him, a special friend, he says. After 2 years of fertility treatments, and treatments to prevent spina bifida, I got pregnant. We call Laila our super baby. She has been advanced from the day she was born. All the doctors and nurses came to see her the day she born because they never saw a baby hold their head up the day they were born. Poor Dominick gets mad because he struggles every day with his homework and Laila comes over and tells him the answers. I have a feeling their teenage years will be very interesting!
> Back in May we got in contact with another family at Hershey Medical Center and they asked if Dom has received a wish. We said no, so they referred us to MAW. Dom was so excited to hear that he was approved! He immediately knew what his wish was, the one thing we were never able to give him. He wanted to go to Mickey's house!! So in the middle of July we meet with our wonderful volunteers, and 3 day later we found out his wish was approved! So we're officially going to Disney!



We now have our dates for Dom's special trip, September 18-24th!!
We are very excited. I keep crying everytime I think about it, of course I cry about everything! 
Here's what our plans are for the week

Sat sept 18:
4:30 am - Me and dh get up and hit the showers
5:00am- get Dom up to do his ACE flush
6:00- dh gets Dom dressed, I get Laila up and going
6:15- give the kids their dail quota of poptarts while we double check that we have everything
6:45- be on the porch with all our luggage
7:00- Limo arrives!

now that I'm looking at this maybe I better get up earlier....?! lol
8:15am - arrive at PHL, navitage the airport, survive security in tact(none of us have ever flown, and I'm freaking out)
10:20am- depart PHL for MCO
1:00pm- arrive at MCO, meet our GKTW greeter
the rest of the day is up in the air(not literally, that's the morning's activity )
we're scheduled for 7:45 pm orientation, i'm hoping we'll be able to attend an earlier one to get it out of the way. the rest of the day we will spend exploring GKTW

we have to stick to our morning routine because of Dom's ACE flush, it has to be done at the same time everyday, 7:00 am, so we'll be getting up early every day, bed time on the other, I guess we'll see.
 sun sept 19:
up bright and early! Today is the day that Dominick's wish will really be fulfilled, to meet Mickey Mouse! Our first full day will be spent at MK!! Breakfast at GKTW then off to MK! Lunch probably at Cosmic Ray's, or wherever we happen to be when the kids get hungry. I'm hoping to make it till wishes at 10:00pm but I don't see that happening. Maybe a mid day break will help. We'll play it by ear, bedtime is usually 9:00 so with having to get up early, I don't think we'll make it

mon sept 20:
 EPCOT today! today is our only ADR at the rose and crown, dh is dying for some bangers and mash. Dom loves science so I think we'll be spending a good bit of time at future world, I'm personally looking forward to world showcase. we'll do breakfast at GKTW and stop in to see the characters at the theater, then off to EPCOT. Maybe we'll last long enough today to see some fireworks....

tues sept 21:
today is a down day for us, Is there such a thing with 2 kids? We're gonna skip the parks today. Am at GKTW, I really want to have some time to experience GKTW, and have some time to just play. We're planning to head to DTD for a few hours after lunch, then back to GKTW for the catfish contest, Dom loves to fish!

wed Sept 22:
get up, have breakfast, and do some horseback rides. then off to AK and maybe HS. My kids have never been to the zoo( a shame I know living so close to zooamerica and philly), so they're excited about AK,and Dom is into Dinosaurs so he's looking forward to digging up some bones, like his crush Dr. Brennen(from the show "bones")(lol, ok so not quite the same thing, but I'm not telling him that!) We're not sure if we're gonna go to HS, my kids are too little to do most things there, and the things that we want to do there are not musts, so I think it will all depend on our energy levels and how fast we make it through Ak. Lunch is planned at flametree BBQ, yum!

thur sept 23: 
seaworld! DH wants to do the shark deep dive, but doesn't want to book it right now cuz he feels guilty about spending the money, so he said maybe while we're there we'll call to see if there's any availability. Dom doesn't like the idea of his dad swimming with sharks(he says it doesn't make a difference to him that his dad will be in a cage), maybe we shouldn't have let him watch jaws. seaworld closes at 6 so back to gktw for the christmas party. my son thinks that this is the actual christmas, so he's really excited, and he keeps trying to convince me that we need to pack the artificial tree. silly kid

frid sept 24: time to head back home 
our flight leave MCO at 2:00 pm, so after our 11:00am check out at GKTW we'll probably get in one more carousel ride then head to the airport.

This will be our first visit to Florida for us all, so we're really gonna play things by ear. I'm usually a planner, but I want this trip to be relaxing and fun. We plan to take our time, and enjoy all the little details,and a full week together without having to worry about anything

Disney World here we come!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Haybuggsmom said:


> We will be there at the same time!! Do you have a PTR?
> I called about the per-arrival packet. They said to expect it the week before we go. Which is this week I guess.



I can't believe we only have 8 days left to wait!!I just posted my edited ptr, it's incredibly long. Thanks for the info, GKTW website says 3 weeks, but oh well. I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## casper_jj11

Wow, so much is happening here. So many upcoming wishes! Its been crazy in our world and I really am trying to get the trip report done... but its taking awhile. Sydney starts school on Monday... first day of junior kindergarten  Caiden's 3rd bday is on Tuesday. Lucas started school last week but hockey starts this weekend. I hadn't thought much about it other than trying to work around it for Caiden's bday party and Lucas' bday party later this month but it turns out, my boy wants to be goalie and player and none of his freaking equipment from last year still fits so I've spent several nights this week, with kids in tow, at sporting goods stores and skate places getting player gear, goalie gear and skates. Just insane  Hopefully the madness will end soon and I can get back to the trip report. The main problem is finding time to download the pics to photobucket ... after all, what good is a trip report with pics . 

Anyway, just wanted to touch base, say hi, and wish everyone going soon a wonderful trip!

Oh, I also want to thank everyone for suggested names for the Childrens Wish Foundation walk. We've decided to go with Sydney's Smiles... because that was what Sydney's wish was all about


----------



## jen-y

jbrnhrt said:


> We now have our dates for Dom's special trip, September 18-24th!!
> We are very excited. I keep crying everytime I think about it, of course I cry about everything!
> Here's what our plans are for the week
> 
> Sat sept 18:
> 4:30 am - Me and dh get up and hit the showers
> 5:00am- get Dom up to do his ACE flush
> 6:00- dh gets Dom dressed, I get Laila up and going
> 6:15- give the kids their dail quota of poptarts while we double check that we have everything
> 6:45- be on the porch with all our luggage
> 7:00- Limo arrives!
> 
> now that I'm looking at this maybe I better get up earlier....?! lol
> 8:15am - arrive at PHL, navitage the airport, survive security in tact(none of us have ever flown, and I'm freaking out)
> 10:20am- depart PHL for MCO
> 1:00pm- arrive at MCO, meet our GKTW greeter
> the rest of the day is up in the air(not literally, that's the morning's activity )
> we're scheduled for 7:45 pm orientation, i'm hoping we'll be able to attend an earlier one to get it out of the way. the rest of the day we will spend exploring GKTW
> 
> we have to stick to our morning routine because of Dom's ACE flush, it has to be done at the same time everyday, 7:00 am, so we'll be getting up early every day, bed time on the other, I guess we'll see.
> sun sept 19:
> up bright and early! Today is the day that Dominick's wish will really be fulfilled, to meet Mickey Mouse! Our first full day will be spent at MK!! Breakfast at GKTW then off to MK! Lunch probably at Cosmic Ray's, or wherever we happen to be when the kids get hungry. I'm hoping to make it till wishes at 10:00pm but I don't see that happening. Maybe a mid day break will help. We'll play it by ear, bedtime is usually 9:00 so with having to get up early, I don't think we'll make it
> 
> mon sept 20:
> EPCOT today! today is our only ADR at the rose and crown, dh is dying for some bangers and mash. Dom loves science so I think we'll be spending a good bit of time at future world, I'm personally looking forward to world showcase. we'll do breakfast at GKTW and stop in to see the characters at the theater, then off to EPCOT. Maybe we'll last long enough today to see some fireworks....
> 
> tues sept 21:
> today is a down day for us, Is there such a thing with 2 kids? We're gonna skip the parks today. Am at GKTW, I really want to have some time to experience GKTW, and have some time to just play. We're planning to head to DTD for a few hours after lunch, then back to GKTW for the catfish contest, Dom loves to fish!
> 
> wed Sept 22:
> get up, have breakfast, and do some horseback rides. then off to AK and maybe HS. My kids have never been to the zoo( a shame I know living so close to zooamerica and philly), so they're excited about AK,and Dom is into Dinosaurs so he's looking forward to digging up some bones, like his crush Dr. Brennen(from the show "bones")(lol, ok so not quite the same thing, but I'm not telling him that!) We're not sure if we're gonna go to HS, my kids are too little to do most things there, and the things that we want to do there are not musts, so I think it will all depend on our energy levels and how fast we make it through Ak. Lunch is planned at flametree BBQ, yum!
> 
> thur sept 23:
> seaworld! DH wants to do the shark deep dive, but doesn't want to book it right now cuz he feels guilty about spending the money, so he said maybe while we're there we'll call to see if there's any availability. Dom doesn't like the idea of his dad swimming with sharks(he says it doesn't make a difference to him that his dad will be in a cage), maybe we shouldn't have let him watch jaws. seaworld closes at 6 so back to gktw for the christmas party. my son thinks that this is the actual christmas, so he's really excited, and he keeps trying to convince me that we need to pack the artificial tree. silly kid
> 
> frid sept 24: time to head back home
> our flight leave MCO at 2:00 pm, so after our 11:00am check out at GKTW we'll probably get in one more carousel ride then head to the airport.
> 
> This will be our first visit to Florida for us all, so we're really gonna play things by ear. I'm usually a planner, but I want this trip to be relaxing and fun. We plan to take our time, and enjoy all the little details,and a full week together without having to worry about anything
> 
> Disney World here we come!!




You will be there around the same time as us.  20th - 26th.  Maybe we will see you there.
I am also usually a planner, especially when it comes to Disney, but I am looking forward to playing it by ear.


----------



## kayrason333

I have a question for all of you crafty people out there that do sewing and all of that stuff 
We have been getting our big give gifts and when we try the shirts on, Austin complains that the stitching is not soft and he does not like the way it feels on his skin. 
Is there something I can buy to cover that up so that the stitching is not touching his skin on his chest/tummy area? 
Would it work to just buy some fabric and find a way to attach it on the inside of the shirt to cover the stitching?


----------



## billwendy

kayrason333 said:


> I have a question for all of you crafty people out there that do sewing and all of that stuff
> We have been getting our big give gifts and when we try the shirts on, Austin complains that the stitching is not soft and he does not like the way it feels on his skin.
> Is there something I can buy to cover that up so that the stitching is not touching his skin on his chest/tummy area?
> Would it work to just buy some fabric and find a way to attach it on the inside of the shirt to cover the stitching?



It always softens up after you wash it  a few times, but, you can go to Joann's or Handcocks and purchase some iron on polymesh fusable interfacing which is soft. Im sure if you took a shirt to the store and showed them, they'd show you what to get. I have always found it to fall off after a few washings, but by that time its soft underneath!! Hope that helps!! If that doesnt work you could always put a sleeveless undershirt on him if it isnt too hot???


----------



## balloondoggle

jbrnhrt said:


> does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!



Tuesday is Family Fun Night, and Friday is the Princess and Pirate Party.  Family fun Night was a pool party with live entertainment.  The Princess/Pirate party we missed so I don't know anything about it.

"Casting for Catfish" may be a reference to the availability of fishing gear at the House of Hearts.

Orientation will answer your questions, so don't worry.  Just go with it.

The villas are 2 bedroom flats, similar to most other vacation rentals on the inside.

Meals are available from Gingerbread House for breakfast and dinner, while the Ice Cream Palace has a hot breakfast.  Katie's Kitchen will provide lunches, but we haven't used that one.

At check in, you will get a meal card that you will scan at each visit to Gingerbread or getting the hot breakfast at the Ice Cream Palace.  Some of the meal options will count against your meal card, others won't.  I think Katie's Kitchen is independent of the card, as is the pizza and ice cream.  The breakfast trolley is an unknown on that issue.

In case of conflict, go with the GKTW website info.

You'll have a blast and leave exhausted.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mjarecki said:


> We are going for our wish trip to Disney and will be staying at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone else has gone on a wish trip and extended it to stay extra days in Orlando and paid for it on their own.  If so how did you work this out with the wish organization as far as flights and things like that went.  Thanks
> Mindy



On Kylee's MAW trip we just told the Organization we wanted to stay 2 extra days and they just booked the flight home the day we wanted. The only thing we had to pay is the hotel and take over the van rental. We are going to stay 3 extra days this time. We just told them we wanted to leave on the 30th of March.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> We now have our dates for Dom's special trip, September 18-24th!!
> We are very excited. I keep crying everytime I think about it, of course I cry about everything!
> Here's what our plans are for the week
> 
> Sat sept 18:
> 4:30 am - Me and dh get up and hit the showers
> 5:00am- get Dom up to do his ACE flush
> 6:00- dh gets Dom dressed, I get Laila up and going
> 6:15- give the kids their dail quota of poptarts while we double check that we have everything
> 6:45- be on the porch with all our luggage
> 7:00- Limo arrives!
> 
> now that I'm looking at this maybe I better get up earlier....?! lol
> 8:15am - arrive at PHL, navitage the airport, survive security in tact(none of us have ever flown, and I'm freaking out)
> 10:20am- depart PHL for MCO
> 1:00pm- arrive at MCO, meet our GKTW greeter
> the rest of the day is up in the air(not literally, that's the morning's activity )
> we're scheduled for 7:45 pm orientation, i'm hoping we'll be able to attend an earlier one to get it out of the way. the rest of the day we will spend exploring GKTW
> 
> we have to stick to our morning routine because of Dom's ACE flush, it has to be done at the same time everyday, 7:00 am, so we'll be getting up early every day, bed time on the other, I guess we'll see.
> sun sept 19:
> up bright and early! Today is the day that Dominick's wish will really be fulfilled, to meet Mickey Mouse! Our first full day will be spent at MK!! Breakfast at GKTW then off to MK! Lunch probably at Cosmic Ray's, or wherever we happen to be when the kids get hungry. I'm hoping to make it till wishes at 10:00pm but I don't see that happening. Maybe a mid day break will help. We'll play it by ear, bedtime is usually 9:00 so with having to get up early, I don't think we'll make it
> 
> mon sept 20:
> EPCOT today! today is our only ADR at the rose and crown, dh is dying for some bangers and mash. Dom loves science so I think we'll be spending a good bit of time at future world, I'm personally looking forward to world showcase. we'll do breakfast at GKTW and stop in to see the characters at the theater, then off to EPCOT. Maybe we'll last long enough today to see some fireworks....
> 
> tues sept 21:
> today is a down day for us, Is there such a thing with 2 kids? We're gonna skip the parks today. Am at GKTW, I really want to have some time to experience GKTW, and have some time to just play. We're planning to head to DTD for a few hours after lunch, then back to GKTW for the catfish contest, Dom loves to fish!
> 
> wed Sept 22:
> get up, have breakfast, and do some horseback rides. then off to AK and maybe HS. My kids have never been to the zoo( a shame I know living so close to zooamerica and philly), so they're excited about AK,and Dom is into Dinosaurs so he's looking forward to digging up some bones, like his crush Dr. Brennen(from the show "bones")(lol, ok so not quite the same thing, but I'm not telling him that!) We're not sure if we're gonna go to HS, my kids are too little to do most things there, and the things that we want to do there are not musts, so I think it will all depend on our energy levels and how fast we make it through Ak. Lunch is planned at flametree BBQ, yum!
> 
> thur sept 23:
> seaworld! DH wants to do the shark deep dive, but doesn't want to book it right now cuz he feels guilty about spending the money, so he said maybe while we're there we'll call to see if there's any availability. Dom doesn't like the idea of his dad swimming with sharks(he says it doesn't make a difference to him that his dad will be in a cage), maybe we shouldn't have let him watch jaws. seaworld closes at 6 so back to gktw for the christmas party. my son thinks that this is the actual christmas, so he's really excited, and he keeps trying to convince me that we need to pack the artificial tree. silly kid
> 
> frid sept 24: time to head back home
> our flight leave MCO at 2:00 pm, so after our 11:00am check out at GKTW we'll probably get in one more carousel ride then head to the airport.
> 
> This will be our first visit to Florida for us all, so we're really gonna play things by ear. I'm usually a planner, but I want this trip to be relaxing and fun. We plan to take our time, and enjoy all the little details,and a full week together without having to worry about anything
> 
> Disney World here we come!!



Sounds like a great plan. I can't believe your trip is coming up.


----------



## LindaBabe

*Jbrnhrt* and *jen-y* and *Haybugsmom* (and any other wish mom's who's names I haven't got) - pm me your kids names, trip dates and snail addy's and I'll send them "I was so glad to meet you" post cards from Mickey! (Or looking forward to meeting you cards) (We're at the world 9/24 - 10/1)


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> It always softens up after you wash it  a few times, but, you can go to Joann's or Handcocks and purchase some iron on polymesh fusable interfacing which is soft. Im sure if you took a shirt to the store and showed them, they'd show you what to get. I have always found it to fall off after a few washings, but by that time its soft underneath!! Hope that helps!! If that doesnt work you could always put a sleeveless undershirt on him if it isnt too hot???



What she said!

Take the shirt with you so hopefully they'll understand what you are asking for. We have some "interesting" people who work at our Joann's in the sewing section. It will soften up for sure even after just 1 washing.


----------



## jbrnhrt

balloondoggle said:


> Tuesday is Family Fun Night, and Friday is the Princess and Pirate Party.  Family fun Night was a pool party with live entertainment.  The Princess/Pirate party we missed so I don't know anything about it.
> 
> "Casting for Catfish" may be a reference to the availability of fishing gear at the House of Hearts.
> 
> Orientation will answer your questions, so don't worry.  Just go with it.
> 
> The villas are 2 bedroom flats, similar to most other vacation rentals on the inside.
> 
> Meals are available from Gingerbread House for breakfast and dinner, while the Ice Cream Palace has a hot breakfast.  Katie's Kitchen will provide lunches, but we haven't used that one.
> 
> At check in, you will get a meal card that you will scan at each visit to Gingerbread or getting the hot breakfast at the Ice Cream Palace.  Some of the meal options will count against your meal card, others won't.  I think Katie's Kitchen is independent of the card, as is the pizza and ice cream.  The breakfast trolley is an unknown on that issue.
> 
> In case of conflict, go with the GKTW website info.
> 
> You'll have a blast and leave exhausted.



thanks for the info! Have a safe trip home, reading your blog has gotten me very excited! It looks like your family had a wonderful week!


----------



## kayrason333

billwendy said:


> It always softens up after you wash it  a few times, but, you can go to Joann's or Handcocks and purchase some iron on polymesh fusable interfacing which is soft. Im sure if you took a shirt to the store and showed them, they'd show you what to get. I have always found it to fall off after a few washings, but by that time its soft underneath!! Hope that helps!! If that doesnt work you could always put a sleeveless undershirt on him if it isnt too hot???



That helps alot, thank you! I thought about the sleevless shirt underneath, but I am afraid that he will get to hot. 





jessica52877 said:


> What she said!
> 
> Take the shirt with you so hopefully they'll understand what you are asking for. We have some "interesting" people who work at our Joann's in the sewing section. It will soften up for sure even after just 1 washing.



Thanks for the info!
We will make a trip up to JoAnn's today, I will let you both know how it goes


----------



## BlairC

I'm so happy we're here.  Thank the heavens for Make-a-Wish!  

This is what I posted on the planning board.  I can't add links so here's what I posted:

----------------------
*Xander - Wish Trip - Wish Granted - Dates TBD*

*Wooohooo! Xander has been granted a Wish!! We haven't commited to any specific location yet but we will soon and we would like it to be GKTW/Disney. From what I have heard from other wish families, this vacation is ALL about the kids. That is what I want for him. His life has been full of pain and sadness and it's time for some fun!

While we haven't nailed down the dates, I am excited to start planning for our trip. Are there sample itineraries around? I don't know how to go about figuring out where to go and what to do every day. There is so much and I know it isn't all geared toward my sons' age groups. Where can I go to find out age appropriate rides, shows, events, etc...?

Thanks in advance! 
Blair*




*About Xander*
_Shortly after birth, Xander was diagnosed with the life threatening liver disease, Biliary Atresia. At 7wks old, he had surgery to try and save his native liver. Unfortunately, the surgery failed. Since the surgery was unsucessful, his only chance for survival would ultimately be a liver transplant. 

Following Xander's surgery, he deteriorated pretty quickly. He was placed on the transplant waiting list at nine months of age. He was at end-stage liver disease. The day after he was listed, he was admitted to the Johns Hopkins hospital due to complications of liver disease. He remained there until 'the call' came.

Thanks to a most caring family, Xander recieved his gift of life at ten months old. His donor was a 16yr old boy. We thank God every day for Xander's angel donor and pray for his family. Their son gave our son the most beautiful gift one person can give to another. Life. We are forever grateful. 

Since transplant, Xander has been in and out of the hospital but for the most part he and his new liver are getting along famously. He is full of energy and I believe he understands how great life is. He enjoys every single second and makes the most out of each day. He has taught us what is important in life. We are so very blessed he chose us to be his Mommy, his Daddy and his brother. We wouldn't want it any other way. ♥ _


Xander






Lincoln


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> On Kylee's MAW trip we just told the Organization we wanted to stay 2 extra days and they just booked the flight home the day we wanted. The only thing we had to pay is the hotel and take over the van rental. We are going to stay 3 extra days this time. We just told them we wanted to leave on the 30th of March.





What she said  We are doing the same thing.


----------



## jen-y

BlairC said:


> I'm so happy we're here.  Thank the heavens for Make-a-Wish!
> 
> This is what I posted on the planning board.  I can't add links so here's what I posted:
> 
> ----------------------
> *Xander - Wish Trip - Wish Granted - Dates TBD*
> 
> *Wooohooo! Xander has been granted a Wish!! We haven't commited to any specific location yet but we will soon and we would like it to be GKTW/Disney. From what I have heard from other wish families, this vacation is ALL about the kids. That is what I want for him. His life has been full of pain and sadness and it's time for some fun!
> 
> While we haven't nailed down the dates, I am excited to start planning for our trip. Are there sample itineraries around? I don't know how to go about figuring out where to go and what to do every day. There is so much and I know it isn't all geared toward my sons' age groups. Where can I go to find out age appropriate rides, shows, events, etc...?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Blair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Xander*
> _Shortly after birth, Xander was diagnosed with the life threatening liver disease, Biliary Atresia. At 7wks old, he had surgery to try and save his native liver. Unfortunately, the surgery failed. Since the surgery was unsucessful, his only chance for survival would ultimately be a liver transplant.
> 
> Following Xander's surgery, he deteriorated pretty quickly. He was placed on the transplant waiting list at nine months of age. He was at end-stage liver disease. The day after he was listed, he was admitted to the Johns Hopkins hospital due to complications of liver disease. He remained there until 'the call' came.
> 
> Thanks to a most caring family, Xander recieved his gift of life at ten months old. His donor was a 16yr old boy. We thank God every day for Xander's angel donor and pray for his family. Their son gave our son the most beautiful gift one person can give to another. Life. We are forever grateful.
> 
> Since transplant, Xander has been in and out of the hospital but for the most part he and his new liver are getting along famously. He is full of energy and I believe he understands how great life is. He enjoys every single second and makes the most out of each day. He has taught us what is important in life. We are so very blessed he chose us to be his Mommy, his Daddy and his brother. We wouldn't want it any other way. ♥ _
> 
> ---------------------





I am so glad Xander was approved for a trip  You have come to the right place.  As far as research, I would start with the Walt Disney World website.  There is information on there geared toward different age groups.  Also, order the free vacation planning DVD.  There is a group on the Disney website called "ask moms" and you can ask questions, but actually you could just ask us any questions you have.  There are certain things that may or may not be good for him to do depending on likes and dislikes.  For example, my son is scared of loud noises.  There are a few rides I know are loud (the dinosaur one at Animal Kingdom) so we won't take him on that. And he won't go anywhere near the Haunted Mansion.  He won't even walk towards it. After you look around at the Disney website, ask us if you have any questions.  One of the most important things to do is make your dining reservations ( or ADR's ) as soon as you get your dates, becuase restaurants fill up fast


----------



## jen-y

The kids received their Give packages from DisBoutiquers yesterday
I posted some pictures on my PTR.  I started to pack Nicky's suitcase yesterday.  I prefer to travel light, so I was planning on each kid having their own suitcase, but a small one. After all, how much can a 4 and 8 year old need.  Luckily he does not need any special medical equipment.  Just 3 meds and a thermometer.
Anywho, it does not look like the smaller suitcase is gonna work.  I guess I will try packing both kids stuff in one large suitcase. 

http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=2399232


----------



## LindaBabe

jen-y said:


> The kids received their Give packages from DisBoutiquers yesterday
> I posted some pictures on my PTR.  I started to pack Nicky's suitcase yesterday.  I prefer to travel light, so I was planning on each kid having their own suitcase, but a small one. After all, how much can a 4 and 8 year old need.  Luckily he does not need any special medical equipment.  Just 3 meds and a thermometer.
> Anywho, it does not look like the smaller suitcase is gonna work.  I guess I will try packing both kids stuff in one large suitcase.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=2399232



Uh, Jen?  You might want to pack _two_ big suitcases  Remember all the stuff you will be given while you're down there!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

BlairC said:


> I'm so happy we're here.  Thank the heavens for Make-a-Wish!
> 
> This is what I posted on the planning board.  I can't add links so here's what I posted:
> 
> ----------------------
> *Xander - Wish Trip - Wish Granted - Dates TBD*
> 
> *Wooohooo! Xander has been granted a Wish!! We haven't commited to any specific location yet but we will soon and we would like it to be GKTW/Disney. From what I have heard from other wish families, this vacation is ALL about the kids. That is what I want for him. His life has been full of pain and sadness and it's time for some fun!
> 
> While we haven't nailed down the dates, I am excited to start planning for our trip. Are there sample itineraries around? I don't know how to go about figuring out where to go and what to do every day. There is so much and I know it isn't all geared toward my sons' age groups. Where can I go to find out age appropriate rides, shows, events, etc...?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Blair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Xander*
> _Shortly after birth, Xander was diagnosed with the life threatening liver disease, Biliary Atresia. At 7wks old, he had surgery to try and save his native liver. Unfortunately, the surgery failed. Since the surgery was unsucessful, his only chance for survival would ultimately be a liver transplant.
> 
> Following Xander's surgery, he deteriorated pretty quickly. He was placed on the transplant waiting list at nine months of age. He was at end-stage liver disease. The day after he was listed, he was admitted to the Johns Hopkins hospital due to complications of liver disease. He remained there until 'the call' came.
> 
> Thanks to a most caring family, Xander recieved his gift of life at ten months old. His donor was a 16yr old boy. We thank God every day for Xander's angel donor and pray for his family. Their son gave our son the most beautiful gift one person can give to another. Life. We are forever grateful.
> 
> Since transplant, Xander has been in and out of the hospital but for the most part he and his new liver are getting along famously. He is full of energy and I believe he understands how great life is. He enjoys every single second and makes the most out of each day. He has taught us what is important in life. We are so very blessed he chose us to be his Mommy, his Daddy and his brother. We wouldn't want it any other way. ♥ _
> 
> ---------------------



Hi and welcome to the disboards. I'm so glad Xander is getting his wish. I can't wait to get to know you better.


----------



## cajunfan

A lot of the stuff will fit in the drawstring backpacks!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LindaBabe said:


> Uh, Jen?  You might want to pack _two_ big suitcases  Remember all the stuff you will be given while you're down there!



We had to buy a carry on luggage before we left Florida the last time with all the stuff we got. lol


----------



## balloondoggle

LindaBabe said:


> Uh, Jen?  You might want to pack _two_ big suitcases  Remember all the stuff you will be given while you're down there!



I second that!! Between the swag and your purchases, you'll need to budget space and checked baggage fees.  Unless you take along some of those space saving vacuum storage bags.


----------



## balloondoggle

Day 6 edited and illustrated, Day 7 posted.

We're home and happy to be in our own beds, but we fought back tears when leaving GKTW this morning.  And not because I dropped the car seat on my toe.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> Day 6 edited and illustrated, Day 7 posted.
> 
> We're home and happy to be in our own beds, but we fought back tears when leaving GKTW this morning.  And not because I dropped the car seat on my toe.



I haven't had a chance to read your blog, so sitting down right now with my ice cream and reading.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Just letting everyone know that September is Coldstone MAW fundraiser. All month you can go to your local Coldstone and donate a dollar to MAW. On September 30th you will get a 3oz free sample of Kates(I believe that's her name) creation. All they ask is a small donation, but don't have too, but how can you not. Korissa and Kylee will represent our local Coldstone that night. This is our 3rd year doing it. The kids love doing it.  

http://www.coldstonecreamery.com/promos/makeawish/index.html


----------



## kiwigirl

BlairC said:


> I'm so happy we're here.  Thank the heavens for Make-a-Wish!
> 
> This is what I posted on the planning board.  I can't add links so here's what I posted:
> 
> ----------------------
> *Xander - Wish Trip - Wish Granted - Dates TBD*
> 
> *Wooohooo! Xander has been granted a Wish!! We haven't commited to any specific location yet but we will soon and we would like it to be GKTW/Disney. From what I have heard from other wish families, this vacation is ALL about the kids. That is what I want for him. His life has been full of pain and sadness and it's time for some fun!
> 
> While we haven't nailed down the dates, I am excited to start planning for our trip. Are there sample itineraries around? I don't know how to go about figuring out where to go and what to do every day. There is so much and I know it isn't all geared toward my sons' age groups. Where can I go to find out age appropriate rides, shows, events, etc...?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Blair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Xander*
> _Shortly after birth, Xander was diagnosed with the life threatening liver disease, Biliary Atresia. At 7wks old, he had surgery to try and save his native liver. Unfortunately, the surgery failed. Since the surgery was unsucessful, his only chance for survival would ultimately be a liver transplant.
> 
> Following Xander's surgery, he deteriorated pretty quickly. He was placed on the transplant waiting list at nine months of age. He was at end-stage liver disease. The day after he was listed, he was admitted to the Johns Hopkins hospital due to complications of liver disease. He remained there until 'the call' came.
> 
> Thanks to a most caring family, Xander recieved his gift of life at ten months old. His donor was a 16yr old boy. We thank God every day for Xander's angel donor and pray for his family. Their son gave our son the most beautiful gift one person can give to another. Life. We are forever grateful.
> 
> Since transplant, Xander has been in and out of the hospital but for the most part he and his new liver are getting along famously. He is full of energy and I believe he understands how great life is. He enjoys every single second and makes the most out of each day. He has taught us what is important in life. We are so very blessed he chose us to be his Mommy, his Daddy and his brother. We wouldn't want it any other way. ♥ _
> 
> ---------------------



Hi Blair

My daughter Lara had BA too and received her gift of life in 2007 age 7 months! We struggled with biliary issues right up until Dec last year so can understand your struggles too. She is now a bouncy lively nearly 4 year old (next week!). Your MAW trip sounds wonderful, I can't wait to hear all about it and your precious boy.


----------



## Bearshouse

balloondoggle said:


> Day 6 edited and illustrated, Day 7 posted.
> 
> We're home and happy to be in our own beds, but we fought back tears when leaving GKTW this morning.  And not because I dropped the car seat on my toe.




LOVED your posts this week.  Glad you are home safe and sound.

Bearshouse


----------



## LindaBabe

LindaBabe said:


> *Jbrnhrt* and *jen-y* and *Haybugsmom* (and any other wish mom's who's names I haven't got) - pm me your kids names, trip dates and snail addy's and I'll send them "I was so glad to meet you" post cards from Mickey! (Or looking forward to meeting you cards) (We're at the world 9/24 - 10/1)



*jbrnhrt* = if you see this please pm!  I'd hate for your kids to miss out on the cards  

Any other wish parents want cards for their kids, please pm.  I will print labels on Tuesday morning - we'll be on the road a week before we arrive at the world, and I won't have a printer.


----------



## kdzbear

LindaBabe said:


> *jbrnhrt* = if you see this please pm!  I'd hate for your kids to miss out on the cards
> 
> Any other wish parents want cards for their kids, please pm.  I will print labels on Tuesday morning - we'll be on the road a week before we arrive at the world, and I won't have a printer.



I do not need a postcard, but I just wanted to let you know that my two friends and I will be staying at All Star Sports and enjoying Disney the same time as you. If anyone misses the Tuesday deadline, I would be happy to send postcards too! Just let me know!


----------



## planningcrazymom

I was wondering if someone here can tell me how to get my grandaughter, Madison's pre trip report on the " We are going and planning" list at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## Haybuggsmom

planningcrazymom said:


> I was wondering if someone here can tell me how to get my grandaughter, Madison's pre trip report on the " We are going and planning" list at the beginning of this thread?



I think Maroo does it but she is on a trip right now.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

planningcrazymom said:


> I was wondering if someone here can tell me how to get my grandaughter, Madison's pre trip report on the " We are going and planning" list at the beginning of this thread?



Yes...Mary does it and she is in Florida right now. Maybe someone else does it too.


----------



## rcq925

balloondoggle said:


> Day 6 edited and illustrated, Day 7 posted.
> 
> We're home and happy to be in our own beds, but we fought back tears when leaving GKTW this morning.  And not because I dropped the car seat on my toe.



I so enjoyed reading your blog and felt like I was right along with you everyday!  You have a beautiful family and a wonderful sense of humor!

I am glad you had a safe and wonderful trip and got to sleep in you own beds last night!


----------



## planningcrazymom

Haybuggsmom said:


> I think Maroo does it but she is on a trip right now.



Okay, thanks maybe she will see Madison's ptr when she gets back and put her on the list.


----------



## planningcrazymom

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...Mary does it and she is in Florida right now. Maybe someone else does it too.



Lucky Mary, being in Florida.We can wait til she gets back.


----------



## Walker's Mom

Okay I have found this wonderful board and I LOVE IT!  I am new to all this posting stuff so this may be in the wrong place.....and I haven't even started my pre-trip report (I know shame on me) but I will do better I promise.

We just got our dates we are going to be at GKTW the week of Thanksgiving.  Myself, DH, DS (14), DS (5 & wish kid) and DD (3)

Now for my "silly" question......I have read that GKTW Fairies (I guess)  leave gifts for the kids to find when the return to the villa for the day.  If this is true it very nice but I was wondering are there only gifts for the wish kids or all the children.  

Before I get ugly comments late me just say that I dont expect them for my other children and i really didnt expect them for our Wish child.  But if it is only for the wish kid I want to pack something extra for the other 2.  Older son would understand but he has gotten the raw end of the deal alot over the past 5 years I would get him something special and our DD is only 3 and she wouldn't understand....why Walker got a present and she didnt.  

I dont expect it for them but if they will receive something I want pack/buy extra gifts.

Please dont think I am ungrateful because I am sooooo far from being ungrateful....I just want to budget my money and space very carefully.  

Thank you for all your help I have learned so much from your post

M!


----------



## J'sMum

Walker's Mom said:


> Okay I have found this wonderful board and I LOVE IT!  I am new to all this posting stuff so this may be in the wrong place.....and I haven't even started my pre-trip report (I know shame on me) but I will do better I promise.
> 
> We just got our dates we are going to be at GKTW the week of Thanksgiving.  Myself, DH, DS (14), DS (5 & wish kid) and DD (3)
> 
> Now for my "silly" question......I have read that GKTW Fairies (I guess)  leave gifts for the kids to find when the return to the villa for the day.  If this is true it very nice but I was wondering are there only gifts for the wish kids or all the children.
> 
> Before I get ugly comments late me just say that I dont expect them for my other children and i really didnt expect them for our Wish child.  But if it is only for the wish kid I want to pack something extra for the other 2.  Older son would understand but he has gotten the raw end of the deal alot over the past 5 years I would get him something special and our DD is only 3 and she wouldn't understand....why Walker got a present and she didnt.
> 
> I dont expect it for them but if they will receive something I want pack/buy extra gifts.
> 
> Please dont think I am ungrateful because I am sooooo far from being ungrateful....I just want to budget my money and space very carefully.
> 
> Thank you for all your help I have learned so much from your post
> 
> M!



First I would like to say welcome to the board ! This place has been a wonderful tool in planning, sharing and even making friends. Great place to learn and prepare ! 

Second I would like to say Don't be so hard on yourself, you did not come acrossed as sounding ungrateful at all. Any of us with multiple children in the houseold know how if there is an ill child in house it effects the others and sometimes the non ill child even more. 

Thirdly, I have not been to GKTW yet, however from reading TR's I do beleive they treat all the children wonderfully, for example the wish child will recieve a mickey stuffed animal and the siblings will get a shamu stuffed animal. etc GKTW takes into considerations that the siblings also are effected. I have no fear that my daughter will be treated wonderfully as well as my son by from what I have read. 

lastly , to start a PTR if you go to the very first page of this forum , maroo has left instructions on how to do so and it has been a wonderful help in learning how to navigate, learn how to post pictures , and even find soem useful hints and tips etc. and you can ALWAYS ask questions here without fear of feeling stupid or sounding ungrateful  some questions have been asked time and time again , and time and time again they are answered with love and care and patience  You are in good hands here to have the ability to learn all it is you need to, to prepare for your childs wish trip


----------



## maroo

very quick post!

I am home from Disney...and did a LOT less posting than I usually do when I am in Disney...

I will go back through this thread and catch all of the things I have missed!  YOu guys have been busy!   

But I am here...and I will catch up tomorrow!  For now...i gotta go to bed.


----------



## maroo

Walker's Mom said:


> Okay I have found this wonderful board and I LOVE IT!  I am new to all this posting stuff so this may be in the wrong place.....and I haven't even started my pre-trip report (I know shame on me) but I will do better I promise.
> 
> We just got our dates we are going to be at GKTW the week of Thanksgiving.  Myself, DH, DS (14), DS (5 & wish kid) and DD (3)
> 
> Now for my "silly" question......I have read that GKTW Fairies (I guess)  leave gifts for the kids to find when the return to the villa for the day.  If this is true it very nice but I was wondering are there only gifts for the wish kids or all the children.
> 
> Before I get ugly comments late me just say that I dont expect them for my other children and i really didnt expect them for our Wish child.  But if it is only for the wish kid I want to pack something extra for the other 2.  Older son would understand but he has gotten the raw end of the deal alot over the past 5 years I would get him something special and our DD is only 3 and she wouldn't understand....why Walker got a present and she didnt.
> 
> I dont expect it for them but if they will receive something I want pack/buy extra gifts.
> 
> Please dont think I am ungrateful because I am sooooo far from being ungrateful....I just want to budget my money and space very carefully.
> 
> Thank you for all your help I have learned so much from your post
> 
> M!



i just gotta address this one...

(Yeah...I am addicted to the boards...I so need to go to sleep...but I will so stay on here instead.  HA!!)

 to the DIS and to the wish trippers thread!

I hope you will find that this thread is a patient group of folks and you won't get any "flames" here...feel free to ask away!

Yes...the fairies will bring gifts for all of your kids.   They usually leave stuff on the table in your villa and it may not really say who gets what...and some things are "family" gifts.  I won't give them away....(the gifts)...but I don't think you will be disappointed.

One thing I did for Lauren's trip is that I brought a few things that I knew Lauren and William would like just in case we had a night that we didn't really have anything they were interested in...I could sorta add to the fairy loot and they didn't know the difference.  That was sort of an above and beyond thing...but you could do that.  If you are sly and want to add to the loot to make sure all of your kids feel special from the fairy. 

They really DO a GREAT job at GKTW of including all the kids in stuff, though.

More later....

  welcome!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> very quick post!
> 
> I am home from Disney...and did a LOT less posting than I usually do when I am in Disney...
> 
> I will go back through this thread and catch all of the things I have missed!  YOu guys have been busy!
> 
> But I am here...and I will catch up tomorrow!  For now...i gotta go to bed.



WELCOME BACK!!!
I hope you had a great time and I'm excited to hear about everthing!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Walker's Mom said:


> Okay I have found this wonderful board and I LOVE IT!  I am new to all this posting stuff so this may be in the wrong place.....and I haven't even started my pre-trip report (I know shame on me) but I will do better I promise.
> 
> We just got our dates we are going to be at GKTW the week of Thanksgiving.  Myself, DH, DS (14), DS (5 & wish kid) and DD (3)
> 
> Now for my "silly" question......I have read that GKTW Fairies (I guess)  leave gifts for the kids to find when the return to the villa for the day.  If this is true it very nice but I was wondering are there only gifts for the wish kids or all the children.
> 
> Before I get ugly comments late me just say that I dont expect them for my other children and i really didnt expect them for our Wish child.  But if it is only for the wish kid I want to pack something extra for the other 2.  Older son would understand but he has gotten the raw end of the deal alot over the past 5 years I would get him something special and our DD is only 3 and she wouldn't understand....why Walker got a present and she didnt.
> 
> I dont expect it for them but if they will receive something I want pack/buy extra gifts.
> 
> Please dont think I am ungrateful because I am sooooo far from being ungrateful....I just want to budget my money and space very carefully.
> 
> Thank you for all your help I have learned so much from your post
> 
> M!



Hi and welcome to the Disboard. Please don't feel like you are being ungrateful. I had the same concerns on my youngest wish trip. The gifts are for everyone. I can give you some samples of the gifts if you like, but don't worry..it's for everyone. The only different thing the wish child gets is a stuff mickey mouse and the other kids get a shamu when you arrive. It's funny because my wish child wanted the shamu and not the mickey. Please do a PTR as I would love to get to know your family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> very quick post!
> 
> I am home from Disney...and did a LOT less posting than I usually do when I am in Disney...
> 
> I will go back through this thread and catch all of the things I have missed!  YOu guys have been busy!
> 
> But I am here...and I will catch up tomorrow!  For now...i gotta go to bed.



 back Mary!! I can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## LindaBabe

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...Mary does it and she is in Florida right now. Maybe someone else does it too.



Because Maroo started it, she "owns" the thread and is the only one who can edit her own post.  She's back and will be posting updates soon!  Meanwhile, you can put a link to it in your siggie, if you haven't already


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> very quick post!
> 
> I am home from Disney...and did a LOT less posting than I usually do when I am in Disney...
> 
> I will go back through this thread and catch all of the things I have missed!  YOu guys have been busy!
> 
> But I am here...and I will catch up tomorrow!  For now...i gotta go to bed.



Welcome Back ! hope you had a blast !


----------



## rcq925

Welcome back Maroo!  Hope you had a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## rcq925

Walker's Mom said:


> Okay I have found this wonderful board and I LOVE IT!  I am new to all this posting stuff so this may be in the wrong place.....and I haven't even started my pre-trip report (I know shame on me) but I will do better I promise.
> 
> We just got our dates we are going to be at GKTW the week of Thanksgiving.  Myself, DH, DS (14), DS (5 & wish kid) and DD (3)
> 
> Now for my "silly" question......I have read that GKTW Fairies (I guess)  leave gifts for the kids to find when the return to the villa for the day.  If this is true it very nice but I was wondering are there only gifts for the wish kids or all the children.
> 
> Before I get ugly comments late me just say that I dont expect them for my other children and i really didnt expect them for our Wish child.  But if it is only for the wish kid I want to pack something extra for the other 2.  Older son would understand but he has gotten the raw end of the deal alot over the past 5 years I would get him something special and our DD is only 3 and she wouldn't understand....why Walker got a present and she didnt.
> 
> I dont expect it for them but if they will receive something I want pack/buy extra gifts.
> 
> Please dont think I am ungrateful because I am sooooo far from being ungrateful....I just want to budget my money and space very carefully.
> 
> Thank you for all your help I have learned so much from your post
> 
> M!




to the Wish Tip Thread!!!  I hope you start a PTR so we can get to know you and your family!!  We will be at GKTW the week before you!

Also as others have said, you will not get any flaming here!!  Feel free to ask any questions you have!  Also we all understand that siblings a lot of the time get shafted due to the ill child requiring so much extra attention, hospitalizations, ect.

My understanding is what others have said that GKTW really goes out of it way to include all the children and make the siblings feel special too!!

I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

When we went on our wish trip in May, my wish child was 6, and my other two were 5 and 8.  Prime ages for having jealous moments!  However, I can't think of a single time on the trip that they felt slighted or as if they didn't get the same treatment as her.  As a parent observing, I will say that there definitely were moments where Catherine felt the magic more than the others (an extra hug or wink from a character maybe).  But the other two never seemed to notice or feel any less special than our wish child, whether we were at a Disney park or GKTW.

There were definitely moments prior to the trip where the other two expressed disappointment that Catherine got a wish and they didn't.  But we talked so much before the trip about how great it was that Catherine shared her wish with the whole family. And, the magic of the Big Give here on the DIS and the special treatment of our wish granters made us all feel like we were getting a wish granted.  

It will be an amazing experience for the entire family.


----------



## Love_Monkey

My name is Danielle and my 6-year old was diagnosed with Melanoma last year.  Our wish trip is on October 1st and we are very excited!  I apologize if my question is not appropriate for a Disney board but I'm not sure where else to ask.

In planning our trip, we were not planning to use the Universal tickets but have since changed our minds because I have recently read Harry Potter Book 1 to them (I also have a 9 year old boy) and now we do want to check out that park.

I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?

The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Walker's mom and Love Monkey! Congratulations on your child's wish trip! It's very exciting! You'll get all your questions answered here, and lots of  too! 
Walker's mom - we leave for our ds6's trip on saturday,and from what we hear everyone involved makes an effort to include all the kids. I think they realize that sometimes the siblings of the wish child can feel left out.

Love Monkey- to clarify, I"ve been told that you don't necessarily go "straight to the front of the line" but get a pass that can allow you quicker boarding, or allows for special needs, such as using the elevator instead of stairs, or lets the cm know that you need extra time to get on or off the rides. Universal offers a similar thing. We had considered purchasing extra days at wdw, but now have decided instead to spend a whole day at GKTW, since this will allow us time to relax,and just play together. we also don't want to miss out on the experience of gktw. you will also receive one day passes for seaworld.

hope this helps!


----------



## Love_Monkey

jbrnhrt said:


> Love Monkey- to clarify, I"ve been told that you don't necessarily go "straight to the front of the line" but get a pass that can allow you quicker boarding, or allows for special needs, such as using the elevator instead of stairs, or lets the cm know that you need extra time to get on or off the rides. Universal offers a similar thing. We had considered purchasing extra days at wdw, but now have decided instead to spend a whole day at GKTW, since this will allow us time to relax,and just play together. we also don't want to miss out on the experience of gktw. you will also receive one day passes for seaworld.
> 
> hope this helps!



Thanks, that does help!  I'm going to make a pre-trip report so that I don't dominate this thread for the next three weeks!


----------



## Love_Monkey

Here is the PTR thread I started.  If it can be linked to the start of this thread that would be great!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2554467


----------



## Walker's Mom

Thank you all for such a warm welcome and understanding why I was asking such a question.


----------



## jen-y

Love_Monkey said:


> My name is Danielle and my 6-year old was diagnosed with Melanoma last year.  Our wish trip is on October 1st and we are very excited!  I apologize if my question is not appropriate for a Disney board but I'm not sure where else to ask.
> 
> In planning our trip, we were not planning to use the Universal tickets but have since changed our minds because I have recently read Harry Potter Book 1 to them (I also have a 9 year old boy) and now we do want to check out that park.
> 
> I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?
> 
> The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Regarding the 3 day hopper, Unfortunately you can not upgrade the tickets that you get from GKTW.  You need to buy the extra tickets seperatly and they are quite expensive.  You can look on their website for the exact price.  We are going next week, and I would like to buy 2 day tickets for a family of four, and I am not sure if we will afford it or not.  We will have to decide once we get there.


----------



## jen-y

I checked the weather for the next ten days at Dis and its gonna be hot (89)
I am prone to heat stroke
Someone once posted something about a cloth that you wet and it stays cold and wet for hours.  I think that would help keep me cool, but I can't remember what its called or where to get it. Help


----------



## Love_Monkey

I'm actually okay with the 3-day park hopper.  I think it is going to be PERFECT no matter what!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2554467


----------



## blessedmom4

jen-y said:


> I checked the weather for the next ten days at Dis and its gonna be hot (89)
> I am prone to heat stroke
> Someone once posted something about a cloth that you wet and it stays cold and wet for hours.  I think that would help keep me cool, but I can't remember what its called or where to get it. Help



I did a quick check for Cooling Neck Wrap on Amazon. They have several different types, so I didn't post the links. I have some for our family. Some of us think they work, some don't. I hope that helps and that you have a MARVELOUS trip! My best tip is to utilize the Wish Lounges and First Aid (Haven't used a Wish Lounge, but they are AWESOME in First Aid.(I know from the TR they are at the Wish Lounges as well). Have fun; but, remember to take care of yourself as well!


----------



## jen-y

jen-y said:


> I checked the weather for the next ten days at Dis and its gonna be hot (89)
> I am prone to heat stroke
> Someone once posted something about a cloth that you wet and it stays cold and wet for hours.  I think that would help keep me cool, but I can't remember what its called or where to get it. Help



I found my own notes  Its called Chilly Pad by Frogg Toggs.  Now just need to see where I can get one.


----------



## blessedmom4

jen-y said:


> I found my own notes  Its called Chilly Pad by Frogg Toggs.  Now just need to see where I can get one.



THANK YOU for sharing that!  If you find a good price, please post it (I looked them up on Amazon). Also, when you return home, please let us know how they worked!

Blessings,
Judy


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Love_Monkey said:


> Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?


The three-day hoppers that Disney gives to GKTW are complimentary tickets and cannot be upgraded in any way.

To answer your other questions about tickets, to get each person in your group (two adults and two children) a two day base (non-hopping) ticket would be $656.04 including tax.  To add the hopping option to them would be an additional $230.04.  If you decide you do want five days at the Disney Parks, set your plans up so that two of the days are only one Park per day.  You can use the non-hoppers those days and the hoppers on the days you may do more than one park per day.  Note that without a hopper you can leave a park and return to the same park that same day at no extra charge.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Welcome to the boardWalker's mom and Love Monkey!
I know you will love it here. It's very addicting too!!  I know this site has been a God Send in gettting us ready for our trip!!


----------



## Love_Monkey

Cheshire Figment said:


> The three-day hoppers that Disney gives to GKTW are complimentary tickets and cannot be upgraded in any way.
> 
> To answer your other questions about tickets, to get each person in your group (two adults and two children) a two day base (non-hopping) ticket would be $656.04 including tax.  To add the hopping option to them would be an additional $230.04.  If you decide you do want five days at the Disney Parks, set your plans up so that two of the days are only one Park per day.  You can use the non-hoppers those days and the hoppers on the days you may do more than one park per day.  Note that without a hopper you can leave a park and return to the same park that same day at no extra charge.



We will not upgrade.  I think doing the three days and then having two 1/2 days at Universal will be plenty!  I mapped out tentative plans on my PTR.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Those cooling neck wraps were seen in our local walmart - maybe you'll find them in yours.  I don't know what brand they were.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Love_Monkey said:


> My name is Danielle and my 6-year old was diagnosed with Melanoma last year.  Our wish trip is on October 1st and we are very excited!  I apologize if my question is not appropriate for a Disney board but I'm not sure where else to ask.
> 
> In planning our trip, we were not planning to use the Universal tickets but have since changed our minds because I have recently read Harry Potter Book 1 to them (I also have a 9 year old boy) and now we do want to check out that park.
> 
> I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?
> 
> The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



You get the same treatment as DW...in fact...you are more special at Universal than DW. At Universal they look for you. Grabbing your hand to take you to see a charater(sp) or taking your hand and leading you on a ride. They even go as far as to asking where you want to sit on the ride. We just felt extra special there.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Love_Monkey said:


> My name is Danielle and my 6-year old was diagnosed with Melanoma last year.  Our wish trip is on October 1st and we are very excited!  I apologize if my question is not appropriate for a Disney board but I'm not sure where else to ask.
> 
> In planning our trip, we were not planning to use the Universal tickets but have since changed our minds because I have recently read Harry Potter Book 1 to them (I also have a 9 year old boy) and now we do want to check out that park.
> 
> I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?
> 
> The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



And  to the disboard. Going now to read you PTR.


----------



## that's nice

There has been some new posters here over the last few days. I just wanted to say HI and  to all of you! 


For those of you who are 'long timers' (I was going to type old timers but I didn't want to go there LOL) I'm sure you remember Stefani and her family. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356709 

They have been told some not so good news about Bella. I will link her caring bridge page, if anyone would like to post there. I haven't seen her on the DIS in a while, but I'm sure you will understand why. Please keep Bella and the whole family in your thoughts and prayers.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/isabellagriggs/journal/2


----------



## jbrnhrt

LindaBabe said:


> Those cooling neck wraps were seen in our local walmart - maybe you'll find them in yours.  I don't know what brand they were.



which department at walmart did you find these? i'd like to look for them, but i always seem to just wander in circles at walmart and never find anything. maybe it's just me!


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> very quick post!
> 
> I am home from Disney...and did a LOT less posting than I usually do when I am in Disney...
> 
> I will go back through this thread and catch all of the things I have missed!  YOu guys have been busy!
> 
> But I am here...and I will catch up tomorrow!  For now...i gotta go to bed.



Welcome back!  I guess we passed in the dark there; it would have been cool to bump into you!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> There has been some new posters here over the last few days. I just wanted to say HI and  to all of you!
> 
> 
> For those of you who are 'long timers' (I was going to type old timers but I didn't want to go there LOL) I'm sure you remember Stefani and her family. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356709
> 
> They have been told some not so good news about Bella. I will link her caring bridge page, if anyone would like to post there. I haven't seen her on the DIS in a while, but I'm sure you will understand why. Please keep Bella and the whole family in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/isabellagriggs/journal/2



I wasn't around, but I think Stefani was on my message board at one time. Do you know if Bella went to KKI for a feeding program? Keeping the family in my thoughts and prayers. I know how she felt to get a diagnoses. It only took them 5 years to figure out what was wrong with Kylee and it wasn't a disease I wanted to hear.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> I wasn't around, but I think Stefani was on my message board at one time. Do you know if Bella went to KKI for a feeding program? Keeping the family in my thoughts and prayers. I know how she felt to get a diagnoses. It only took them 5 years to figure out what was wrong with Kylee and it wasn't a disease I wanted to hear.



yes!  She was at KKI for a feeding program. 

I am just sick for them.


----------



## maroo

wishin' on a star said:


> Yes they do!  Thankfully it was towards the end of the day (and close the end of the week)!  John didn't think it was much of a "celebration" to be at Florida Hospital Celebration getting 10 stitches in the middle of his sister's MAW trip though!



I totally remember this feeling.... "Celebration?!?!?"  Nope!  So glad everyone is ok!!



ALLmom said:


> I think the more I read on these boards the more I forget and all of the talk about extending GAC's has me confused.  I extended our MAW trip by two days and I was assuming we could use the Universal Studios passes at that time or can we only use the various park passes only during our official MAW trip days?



For the passes...most expire about 14 days after you get them...so they should all be good for the extension part.  

The magic button and GAC will be "expired" dates - but don't worry about that - most CM's aren't going to stare at your dates - they just want to help you have a magical time.  

You should be able to use the Universal passes for those two days with  no problem at all.  



planningcrazymom said:


> It sure sounds like we will need an extra duffle bag like everyone is saying to bring home all the extra goodies Madison will be getting. Glad you had a good day at Animal Kingdom. That is Madison's favorite park because od all the animals.



YES!  You definitely will need an extra bag...all of you guys will.

I would bring TWO extra bags.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...I'm back. Nine days in the hospital with no WiFi wasn't fun. I hope I can now catch up on everything.



Oh no!!!  What happened?  I totally missed this while I was gone!  



balloondoggle said:


> Thanks!  That's my Emergency Clown Nose (real product, I kid you not) and this pic was at an ENT appointment.  "Doc, my nose feels funny!"



Ok...that is hilarious! 

I really enjoyed your blog and can't believe we didn't run into each other!!  



jbrnhrt said:


> does any one have any info on these 2 gktw activities. in our info from maw it just says "casting for catfish" is on tue and fri nights, and only mentions the pool party. neither of these are listed on gktw website, so i'm guessing they're pretty new. also on gktw website (and on this thread) i've seen mention of a gktw info packet, is this sent to your home? the only info we received from maw about gktw is about our airport greeter, some activities, and very vague info about the villas and meals. a lot of the info we were given contradicts what's on gktw website. it's not really a big deal, i know it will all be explained at orientation, it just makes it difficult to plan our days if I don't know what's going on at gktw.  oh well, we leave in 8 days...and we're so excited!!!



You guys are going to have such a great time!!



mjarecki said:


> We are going for our wish trip to Disney and will be staying at GKTW.  We are wondering if anyone else has gone on a wish trip and extended it to stay extra days in Orlando and paid for it on their own.  If so how did you work this out with the wish organization as far as flights and things like that went.  Thanks
> Mindy



I am not sure if anyone answered this question or not... not sure if anyone saw it...so sorry if we didn't answer ya.  

This varies greatly by chapter - some chapters allow families to extend and some don't allow it at all (and forbid it, actually)...

those that do allow it have different ways they do it...some will book flights for the trip home, some won't - some will book the rental car, some won't... totally depends.  

Definitely call your chapter.



casper_jj11 said:


> Wow, so much is happening here. So many upcoming wishes! Its been crazy in our world and I really am trying to get the trip report done... but its taking awhile. Sydney starts school on Monday... first day of junior kindergarten
> 
> Caiden's 3rd bday is on Tuesday. Lucas started school last week but hockey starts this weekend. I hadn't thought much about it other than trying to work around it for Caiden's bday party and Lucas' bday party later this month but it turns out, my boy wants to be goalie and player and none of his freaking equipment from last year still fits so I've spent several nights this week, with kids in tow, at sporting goods stores and skate places getting player gear, goalie gear and skates. Just insane  Hopefully the madness will end soon and I can get back to the trip report. The main problem is finding time to download the pics to photobucket ... after all, what good is a trip report with pics .
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to touch base, say hi, and wish everyone going soon a wonderful trip!
> 
> Oh, I also want to thank everyone for suggested names for the Childrens Wish Foundation walk. We've decided to go with Sydney's Smiles... because that was what Sydney's wish was all about



  Hello!!!  



Mom2mitokids said:


> On Kylee's MAW trip we just told the Organization we wanted to stay 2 extra days and they just booked the flight home the day we wanted. The only thing we had to pay is the hotel and take over the van rental. We are going to stay 3 extra days this time. We just told them we wanted to leave on the 30th of March.



Awesome!



LindaBabe said:


> *Jbrnhrt* and *jen-y* and *Haybugsmom* (and any other wish mom's who's names I haven't got) - pm me your kids names, trip dates and snail addy's and I'll send them "I was so glad to meet you" post cards from Mickey! (Or looking forward to meeting you cards) (We're at the world 9/24 - 10/1)



Um.... We totally need to meet up!  I will be there Sept 30th to 10/4!

And this goes for any of you guys, too.  This trip will be solo for me!   I have several "meets" planned and I won't have a car (so I will have to do all meets on Disney property somewhere) - but if any of you guys are in Disney from the 30th to the 4th and want to meet up for a bit, PM me. 



BlairC said:


> I'm so happy we're here.  Thank the heavens for Make-a-Wish!
> 
> This is what I posted on the planning board.  I can't add links so here's what I posted:
> 
> ----------------------
> *Xander - Wish Trip - Wish Granted - Dates TBD*
> 
> *Wooohooo! Xander has been granted a Wish!! We haven't commited to any specific location yet but we will soon and we would like it to be GKTW/Disney. From what I have heard from other wish families, this vacation is ALL about the kids. That is what I want for him. His life has been full of pain and sadness and it's time for some fun!
> 
> While we haven't nailed down the dates, I am excited to start planning for our trip. Are there sample itineraries around? I don't know how to go about figuring out where to go and what to do every day. There is so much and I know it isn't all geared toward my sons' age groups. Where can I go to find out age appropriate rides, shows, events, etc...?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Blair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Xander*
> _Shortly after birth, Xander was diagnosed with the life threatening liver disease, Biliary Atresia. At 7wks old, he had surgery to try and save his native liver. Unfortunately, the surgery failed. Since the surgery was unsucessful, his only chance for survival would ultimately be a liver transplant.
> 
> Following Xander's surgery, he deteriorated pretty quickly. He was placed on the transplant waiting list at nine months of age. He was at end-stage liver disease. The day after he was listed, he was admitted to the Johns Hopkins hospital due to complications of liver disease. He remained there until 'the call' came.
> 
> Thanks to a most caring family, Xander recieved his gift of life at ten months old. His donor was a 16yr old boy. We thank God every day for Xander's angel donor and pray for his family. Their son gave our son the most beautiful gift one person can give to another. Life. We are forever grateful.
> 
> Since transplant, Xander has been in and out of the hospital but for the most part he and his new liver are getting along famously. He is full of energy and I believe he understands how great life is. He enjoys every single second and makes the most out of each day. He has taught us what is important in life. We are so very blessed he chose us to be his Mommy, his Daddy and his brother. We wouldn't want it any other way. ♥ _
> 
> ---------------------



I am so glad he is getting his wish!!!!    You have found a great board here.  



jen-y said:


> I am so glad Xander was approved for a trip  You have come to the right place.  As far as research, I would start with the Walt Disney World website.  There is information on there geared toward different age groups.  Also, order the free vacation planning DVD.  There is a group on the Disney website called "ask moms" and you can ask questions, but actually you could just ask us any questions you have.  There are certain things that may or may not be good for him to do depending on likes and dislikes.  For example, my son is scared of loud noises.  There are a few rides I know are loud (the dinosaur one at Animal Kingdom) so we won't take him on that. And he won't go anywhere near the Haunted Mansion.  He won't even walk towards it.
> 
> After you look around at the Disney website, ask us if you have any questions.  One of the most important things to do is make your dining reservations ( or ADR's ) as soon as you get your dates, becuase restaurants fill up fast



Good advice!  

I love the Mom's Panel (and know some of those ladies), but I would ask wish trip questions here...they don't know wish trip "rules"  - the experts on that are over here.  LOL



balloondoggle said:


> Day 6 edited and illustrated, Day 7 posted.
> 
> We're home and happy to be in our own beds, but we fought back tears when leaving GKTW this morning.  And not because I dropped the car seat on my toe.



You crack me up.  

I loved the blog posts that I have read and plan to read the rest tonight!    I have a night of DISing coming my way!



planningcrazymom said:


> I was wondering if someone here can tell me how to get my grandaughter, Madison's pre trip report on the " We are going and planning" list at the beginning of this thread?



That's me!   It is on my "list" for tonight.



Haybuggsmom said:


> I think Maroo does it but she is on a trip right now.





Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...Mary does it and she is in Florida right now. Maybe someone else does it too.



  Nope, just me.  Actually, a mod could edit any post, too...but they would probably just wait for me.   Usually I buy internet access at least one night...but never did on this trip.  It was a full week of fun!



planningcrazymom said:


> Lucky Mary, being in Florida.We can wait til she gets back.



Very lucky indeed!!  It was a GREAT trip!



Haybuggsmom said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!
> I hope you had a great time and I'm excited to hear about everthing!!



We had so much fun!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> back Mary!! I can't wait to hear all the details.



We had a blast!  I will put a link to the TR in my siggie once we get it started.    "All7ofUs" will be the thread author, but I will be posting on there, too.  



LindaBabe said:


> Because Maroo started it, she "owns" the thread and is the only one who can edit her own post.  She's back and will be posting updates soon!  Meanwhile, you can put a link to it in your siggie, if you haven't already







J'sMum said:


> Welcome Back ! hope you had a blast !



It was so awesome!



rcq925 said:


> Welcome back Maroo!  Hope you had a wonderful trip!!!



It was so awesome!



Love_Monkey said:


> My name is Danielle and my 6-year old was diagnosed with Melanoma last year.  Our wish trip is on October 1st and we are very excited!  I apologize if my question is not appropriate for a Disney board but I'm not sure where else to ask.
> 
> In planning our trip, we were not planning to use the Universal tickets but have since changed our minds because I have recently read Harry Potter Book 1 to them (I also have a 9 year old boy) and now we do want to check out that park.
> 
> I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?
> 
> The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I like the way you think here...to focus on doing the things during your time that will be the quickest...makes a lot of sense! 

I think you will be pleased with the "quickness" of everything.  



Love_Monkey said:


> Thanks, that does help!  I'm going to make a pre-trip report so that I don't dominate this thread for the next three weeks!



Feel free to ask questions here or on a pre-trip report!  Totally up to you! 



Love_Monkey said:


> Here is the PTR thread I started.  If it can be linked to the start of this thread that would be great!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2554467



Wow!  That was fast!  I will link it! 



jen-y said:


> I checked the weather for the next ten days at Dis and its gonna be hot (89)
> I am prone to heat stroke
> Someone once posted something about a cloth that you wet and it stays cold and wet for hours.  I think that would help keep me cool, but I can't remember what its called or where to get it. Help



Here are a few tips...

- Wear a hat and sunglasses (I almost forgot mine!)
- Try to make it to the parks early and take a break somewhere during the day...
- Remember that you can get FREE ice water at any counter service spot in Disney World! That helped keep us hydrated this last trip!

We did a lot of going in and out of rides and shops and restaurants and I didn't think the heat was too terrible.  



that's nice said:


> There has been some new posters here over the last few days...
> 
> 
> For those of you who are 'long timers' (I was going to type old timers but I didn't want to go there LOL) I'm sure you remember Stefani and her family. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356709
> 
> They have been told some not so good news about Bella. I will link her caring bridge page, if anyone would like to post there. I haven't seen her on the DIS in a while, but I'm sure you will understand why. Please keep Bella and the whole family in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/isabellagriggs/journal/2



Tim, 

Thank you so much for posting this!  I had a TON of email and missed this update.


----------



## LindaBabe

jbrnhrt said:


> which department at walmart did you find these? i'd like to look for them, but i always seem to just wander in circles at walmart and never find anything. maybe it's just me!



I'm thinking either "seasonal" or sporting goods ie the camping section - that's where I found ponchos and ice packs.  PS - the Walmart on the corner of Bass Lake Road, less than a mile from GKTW has an AMAZING disney/theme park section.  That's where I go for my hard to find charactor post cards - but they have so much theme stuff I can't begin to tell you.  Chances are, if there's something you need to make your vacation complete, they have it.



maroo said:


> Um.... We totally need to meet up!  I will be there Sept 30th to 10/4!
> 
> And this goes for any of you guys, too.  This trip will be solo for me!   I have several "meets" planned and I won't have a car (so I will have to do all meets on Disney property somewhere) - but if any of you guys are in Disney from the 30th to the 4th and want to meet up for a bit, PM me.



Pm- ing you  my cell number.  We have a lot going on with the 'grand' kids, and meets, but I *will* make time just for the opportunity to hug you, Maroo!


----------



## jbrnhrt

LindaBabe said:


> I'm thinking either "seasonal" or sporting goods ie the camping section - that's where I found ponchos and ice packs.  PS - the Walmart on the corner of Bass Lake Road, less than a mile from GKTW has an AMAZING disney/theme park section.  That's where I go for my hard to find charactor post cards - but they have so much theme stuff I can't begin to tell you.  Chances are, if there's something you need to make your vacation complete, they have it.



thanks! We're planning to run over to this walmart sometime on our first day, there's some things we need that just aren't worth the hassle of trying to get past airport security.


----------



## jen-y

that's nice said:


> There has been some new posters here over the last few days. I just wanted to say HI and  to all of you!
> 
> 
> For those of you who are 'long timers' (I was going to type old timers but I didn't want to go there LOL) I'm sure you remember Stefani and her family. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2356709
> 
> They have been told some not so good news about Bella. I will link her caring bridge page, if anyone would like to post there. I haven't seen her on the DIS in a while, but I'm sure you will understand why. Please keep Bella and the whole family in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/isabellagriggs/journal/2




Venting alert......  All I can say is THAT SUCKS!!  I think most people have no idea how many sick kids are out there.  I really didn't untill Nicky got sick and we started spending a lot of time in the hospital.  I felt so bad for a boy I saw last time.  He looked 8 or 9 and he was bald with a big scar on top of his head.  I assumed some kind of brain tumor.  You could tell he just felt like crap.  Then a teenage girl who relapsed after being in remission for almost 10 years.  Not to mention the kids throwing up in the waiting room cause they just got chemo.  Nicky is in remission, and I assume he will be fine (I can't even think another way) but thats always in the back of our mind haunting us.  OK.  thats my rant.  hope I did not offend anyone


----------



## jen-y

Anywho....does anyone know if the rental car companies provide booster seats?  or does everyone bring theirs from home?  I am not even sure which rental car company we have (I don't have that info yet), but with the extra charges the airlines are doing now for luggage - I need 2 boosters and I wonder if they will charge extra for those


----------



## ALLmom

Maroo,

I really appreciate that you spent the time to read the posts you missed while on vacation and answered all of our questions.  Your dedication to this site is truly amazing!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Anywho....does anyone know if the rental car companies provide booster seats?  or does everyone bring theirs from home?  I am not even sure which rental car company we have (I don't have that info yet), but with the extra charges the airlines are doing now for luggage - I need 2 boosters and I wonder if they will charge extra for those



We got a carseat for free charge through Avis last time. I'm shocked that you don't know the rental car info yet.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Venting alert......  All I can say is THAT SUCKS!!  I think most people have no idea how many sick kids are out there.  I really didn't untill Nicky got sick and we started spending a lot of time in the hospital.  I felt so bad for a boy I saw last time.  He looked 8 or 9 and he was bald with a big scar on top of his head.  I assumed some kind of brain tumor.  You could tell he just felt like crap.  Then a teenage girl who relapsed after being in remission for almost 10 years.  Not to mention the kids throwing up in the waiting room cause they just got chemo.  Nicky is in remission, and I assume he will be fine (I can't even think another way) but thats always in the back of our mind haunting us.  OK.  thats my rant.  hope I did not offend anyone



Nope...I feel the same way.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> yes!  She was at KKI for a feeding program.
> 
> I am just sick for them.



Then she is the same little girl. She stopped posting on the message board after her KKI stay.


----------



## maroo

ALLmom said:


> Maroo,
> 
> I really appreciate that you spent the time to read the posts you missed while on vacation and answered all of our questions.  Your dedication to this site is truly amazing!



Thank you, my friend!

I am single and have the time and love it.  I promise I get a lot more out of this than I give.    Most parents of special needs kids simply do not have time to do something like this and I really do enjoy it!

I don't normally take that much "time off" either...but it was nice to have a break from all of life, even the DIS (which I missed!)



jen-y said:


> Venting alert......  All I can say is THAT SUCKS!!  I think most people have no idea how many sick kids are out there.  I really didn't untill Nicky got sick and we started spending a lot of time in the hospital.  I felt so bad for a boy I saw last time.  He looked 8 or 9 and he was bald with a big scar on top of his head.  I assumed some kind of brain tumor.  You could tell he just felt like crap.  Then a teenage girl who relapsed after being in remission for almost 10 years.  Not to mention the kids throwing up in the waiting room cause they just got chemo.  Nicky is in remission, and I assume he will be fine (I can't even think another way) but thats always in the back of our mind haunting us.  OK.  thats my rant.  hope I did not offend anyone



Totally agree with you and not offended at all!




jen-y said:


> Anywho....does anyone know if the rental car companies provide booster seats?  or does everyone bring theirs from home?  I am not even sure which rental car company we have (I don't have that info yet), but with the extra charges the airlines are doing now for luggage - I need 2 boosters and I wonder if they will charge extra for those



Don't know... But you *should* be able to "check" a medical bag for free.  So anything that is completely medical should not count (but it has to be all medical).



Mom2mitokids said:


> Nope...I feel the same way.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I totally remember this feeling.... "Celebration?!?!?"  Nope!  So glad everyone is ok!!
> 
> 
> 
> For the passes...most expire about 14 days after you get them...so they should all be good for the extension part.
> 
> The magic button and GAC will be "expired" dates - but don't worry about that - most CM's aren't going to stare at your dates - they just want to help you have a magical time.
> 
> You should be able to use the Universal passes for those two days with  no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  You definitely will need an extra bag...all of you guys will.
> 
> I would bring TWO extra bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!  What happened?  I totally missed this while I was gone!
> 
> Kylee had another stomach pain episode so we took her to another hospital(right by Disneyland) that has a motility doctor. It took them 5 days to fully clean her out and then they did an Endoscopy, Colonoscopy, and placement of probes for her Manometry testing that was preformed in 2 steps. First day was Colonic Manometry and the next day was Andodential(sp) manometry. All test came out normal. Though we still know she has a Motility issues. Was a very hard stay. She doesn't have much vein access anymore.
> 
> Ok...that is hilarious!
> 
> I really enjoyed your blog and can't believe we didn't run into each other!!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have such a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if anyone answered this question or not... not sure if anyone saw it...so sorry if we didn't answer ya.
> 
> This varies greatly by chapter - some chapters allow families to extend and some don't allow it at all (and forbid it, actually)...
> 
> those that do allow it have different ways they do it...some will book flights for the trip home, some won't - some will book the rental car, some won't... totally depends.
> 
> Definitely call your chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Um.... We totally need to meet up!  I will be there Sept 30th to 10/4!
> 
> And this goes for any of you guys, too.  This trip will be solo for me!   I have several "meets" planned and I won't have a car (so I will have to do all meets on Disney property somewhere) - but if any of you guys are in Disney from the 30th to the 4th and want to meet up for a bit, PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad he is getting his wish!!!!    You have found a great board here.
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice!
> 
> I love the Mom's Panel (and know some of those ladies), but I would ask wish trip questions here...they don't know wish trip "rules"  - the experts on that are over here.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You crack me up.
> 
> I loved the blog posts that I have read and plan to read the rest tonight!    I have a night of DISing coming my way!
> 
> 
> 
> That's me!   It is on my "list" for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just me.  Actually, a mod could edit any post, too...but they would probably just wait for me.   Usually I buy internet access at least one night...but never did on this trip.  It was a full week of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucky indeed!!  It was a GREAT trip!
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast!  I will put a link to the TR in my siggie once we get it started.    "All7ofUs" will be the thread author, but I will be posting on there, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> It was so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think here...to focus on doing the things during your time that will be the quickest...makes a lot of sense!
> 
> I think you will be pleased with the "quickness" of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask questions here or on a pre-trip report!  Totally up to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That was fast!  I will link it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few tips...
> 
> - Wear a hat and sunglasses (I almost forgot mine!)
> - Try to make it to the parks early and take a break somewhere during the day...
> - Remember that you can get FREE ice water at any counter service spot in Disney World! That helped keep us hydrated this last trip!
> 
> We did a lot of going in and out of rides and shops and restaurants and I didn't think the heat was too terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this!  I had a TON of email and missed this update.



Posted in purple


----------



## Love_Monkey

jen-y said:


> Nicky is in remission, and I assume he will be fine (I can't even think another way) but thats always in the back of our mind haunting us.



I can SO relate.

I recently heard of another pediatric melanoma patient who had a relapse after about 4 years and died within the year and it put me in a mini tailspin until I CHOSE to _not think about it anymore_.  I still have to raise a successful child who will not be spoiled rotten and expect M&M's for dinner and so I must assume she will be fine and not think about it any other way.


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> We got a carseat for free charge through Avis last time. I'm shocked that you don't know the rental car info yet.



I know.  Wish coordinators said they are stopping by this weekend with some stuff, but that is cutting it close.  Kinda need to know about the boosters.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jen-y said:


> Venting alert......  All I can say is THAT SUCKS!!  I think most people have no idea how many sick kids are out there.  I really didn't untill Nicky got sick and we started spending a lot of time in the hospital.  I felt so bad for a boy I saw last time.  He looked 8 or 9 and he was bald with a big scar on top of his head.  I assumed some kind of brain tumor.  You could tell he just felt like crap.  Then a teenage girl who relapsed after being in remission for almost 10 years.  Not to mention the kids throwing up in the waiting room cause they just got chemo.  Nicky is in remission, and I assume he will be fine (I can't even think another way) but thats always in the back of our mind haunting us.  OK.  thats my rant.  hope I did not offend anyone


 
I agree!! I know when Jonathan was diagnosed with testicular cancer it hit us hard. He was turning 18/ in less than a month. We thank God he has been can cer free for over 2 years. But we are realistic that it can return. 
I'm hoping we can see you at the village. Are you attending the Christmas celebreation?!?


----------



## jbrnhrt

jen-y said:


> I know.  Wish coordinators said they are stopping by this weekend with some stuff, but that is cutting it close.  Kinda need to know about the boosters.


I would give your maw co ordinator a call. They can tell you the rental info, and if you don't have an exact time/date that you're meeting with your maw volunteers to get your travel info I'd tell your co ordinator that too. We had to call twice to say " we haven't heard from our volunteers". Hope you get your info soon, that's frustrating!
our rental car is through avis, I looked and they charge $65 a week for a carseat, I'm not sure if that's for boosters too, but I imagine all companies are similarly priced. We're bringing our own and gate checking it on the plane


----------



## jbrnhrt

maw has a limo driving us to and from our home and our local airport. (which is very cool) Am I supposed to tip the driver? I"ve never rented a limo, so I don't know. Is so what is an appopriate amount?  The ride to the airport is about 1-1 1/2 hours. Thanks


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> maw has a limo driving us to and from our home and our local airport. (which is very cool) Am I supposed to tip the driver? I"ve never rented a limo, so I don't know. Is so what is an appopriate amount?  The ride to the airport is about 1-1 1/2 hours. Thanks



We are also going in a limo. They told us the tip was already paid for.


----------



## dlewish

jen-y said:


> I know.  Wish coordinators said they are stopping by this weekend with some stuff, but that is cutting it close.  Kinda need to know about the boosters.



Yes, I would call your MAW office and ask them about boosters in the rental car.  I asked this a few weeks ago b/c I was not sure if we would need to take the car seats with us.  Our MAW office said we can use the carseasts/boosters in the limo and the limo company will hold them for our return home and the car rental will have carseats.  I was a little nervous leaving carseats w/ a limo company, but it sounds like they do this all the time (well at least our MAW office).

Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Answers to a couple of the questions that have been asked...

Regarding the booster seats, we opted to bring our own, had them to use in the limo, and then the kids were in their own comfy seats in Florida.  We were offered whatever we needed with the rental car, but we opted out.  This was something that our wish granters asked at one of our first meetings.  I do like the idea of leaving the seats with the limo company, and never thought of that.  We knew we wanted them in the limo, so we just decided to go with bringing them all the way.  I checked Southwest's website prior to travelling, and it said that two carseats count as one piece of luggage.  They allow two checked pieces per passenger, so with a family of 5, we were fine.   But, I know that all airlines are different with bag allowances these days, so check with whoever you are flying with.  I do think that certain check-in agents would perhaps waive any fees or bag restrictions since you are MAW, but there is no guarantee of that prior to going.  In our experience, people at the airport and car rental bent over backwards to help us and provide whatever assistance we needed.

*Regarding tips...*

Our MAW paperwork/itineray specifically stated that the tip for the limo driver was taken care of.  If you use a skycap at all at the airport, you will want tip money for that.  We had a fantastic guy who went far out of his way to help us get our luggage from the rental car to the baggage check in Orlando.  

Oooh...one more thing...our rental came through National, and when they gave us the SUV, they said absolutely DO NOT worry about filling the gas tank before returning.  So, that may be a question worth asking if they do not offer that information!  In an SUV, that gave us $50 extra spending money that we didn't have to spend on gas!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

wishin' on a star said:


> Answers to a couple of the questions that have been asked...
> 
> 
> Oooh...one more thing...our rental came through National, and when they gave us the SUV, they said absolutely DO NOT worry about filling the gas tank before returning.  So, that may be a question worth asking if they do not offer that information!  In an SUV, that gave us $50 extra spending money that we didn't have to spend on gas!



I just got an email from our Org telling me not to refill it for retun. They cover it.
Just be sure to ask!!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Haybuggsmom said:


> I just got an email from our Org telling me not to refill it for retun. They cover it.
> Just be sure to ask!!!



that's nice of them. our papers specifically say we must fill the gas tank, not that it's an issue, just one of those things you need to know one way or another. maybe i should email our maw co ordinator to ask about the tip for the limo driver, as it seems some groups/chapters cover more things than others


----------



## wishin' on a star

jbrnhrt said:


> that's nice of them. our papers specifically say we must fill the gas tank, not that it's an issue, just one of those things you need to know one way or another. maybe i should email our maw co ordinator to ask about the tip for the limo driver, as it seems some groups/chapters cover more things than others



Definitely ask when you pick up the car!  I bet our paperwork said to fill the tank, and we expected to have to...but the manager who was there that day said it very matter of fact, as if it's common practice for wish families.  Anyway, sometimes the wish organization doesn't always know about the pixie dust we get sprinkled on us when we are actually on the trip!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

If you will be filling up the tank on a rental car do it at a gas station at least five miles from the airport!  There have been a few gas stations close to the airport *that charge about $2.00 per gallon higher than other stations*.  And the only way to find out is to actually see the amount in the little window at the pump.  The city has recently passed an ordnance requiring large pricing signs, but these stations are saying that it will harm them.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

wishin' on a star said:


> Definitely ask when you pick up the car!  I bet our paperwork said to fill the tank, and we expected to have to...but the manager who was there that day said it very matter of fact, as if it's common practice for wish families.  Anyway, sometimes the wish organization doesn't always know about the pixie dust we get sprinkled on us when we are actually on the trip!



I will remember this. The last time we had to fill up the tank before dropping it off.


----------



## LindaBabe

If you stuff the gas tank full when you tank it, there on 192 or at the Hess or Mobil on 536, it will still register full at the airport.  I actually tank on Disney property before heading to the Airport.  But DO NOT gas at the privately owned station (I think it's Sunoco maybe) directly by the I 4 interchange at Lake Buena Vista - it's another one that's high.


----------



## jen-y

Wish granters said they would stop by this weekend to drop off our MAW shirts and buttons and stuff, but they did not say when for sure.  The only info I have at this time is our flight number and limo pick up time.  No itenerary or anything like that and I don't know what rental car company we have or what kind of vehicle.  We prefer not to bring our booster seats from home, cause its just extra to take to the airport and check on the plane.  But we don't know yet if the rental place will provide them.  Lack of info and control freak don't mix

In other news.....Nicky's appointment went good today and he is all cleared to go


----------



## jbrnhrt

jen-y said:


> Lack of info and control freak don't mix
> 
> Ha ha! you sound like me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.....Nicky's appointment went good today and he is all cleared to go



That's Great!! 



thanks for the gas tips!!


----------



## that's nice

jen-y said:


> Wish granters said they would stop by this weekend to drop off our MAW shirts and buttons and stuff, but they did not say when for sure.  The only info I have at this time is our flight number and limo pick up time.  No itenerary or anything like that and I don't know what rental car company we have or what kind of vehicle.  We prefer not to bring our booster seats from home, cause its just extra to take to the airport and check on the plane.  But we don't know yet if the rental place will provide them.  Lack of info and control freak don't mix


Sounds like our MAW chapter! 



> In other news.....Nicky's appointment went good today and he is all cleared to go


Great to hear!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Wish granters said they would stop by this weekend to drop off our MAW shirts and buttons and stuff, but they did not say when for sure.  The only info I have at this time is our flight number and limo pick up time.  No itenerary or anything like that and I don't know what rental car company we have or what kind of vehicle.  We prefer not to bring our booster seats from home, cause its just extra to take to the airport and check on the plane.  But we don't know yet if the rental place will provide them.  Lack of info and control freak don't mix
> Can you call them and ask which rental company you are getting so you can call. Most of the time it's Avis, but I know other companies do it too.
> In other news.....Nicky's appointment went good today and he is all cleared to go


----------



## balloondoggle

LindaBabe said:


> If you stuff the gas tank full when you tank it, there on 192 or at the Hess or Mobil on 536, it will still register full at the airport.  I actually tank on Disney property before heading to the Airport.  But DO NOT gas at the privately owned station (I think it's Sunoco maybe) directly by the I 4 interchange at Lake Buena Vista - it's another one that's high.



It's a Mobile and they were $1.00/gallon higher than everyone else last week.  And rude, to boot.  I only stopped there because the gas light came on just as we hit rush hour traffic and I was afraid I wouldn't make it any where else.  As soon as I saw the price I went from "Fill 'er up!" to "whatever I can get for $10".  It was enough to get us to the next REASONABLE station.

I noticed that most stations did have prices displayed, and the Hess station on property was actually right in line with everyone else, which surprised me.  If a station doesn't have the price sign out front, keep going.


----------



## sacall

Love_Monkey said:


> I know that at Disney the kids get a special star to show they are a wish child and that gets them to the front of the line, but does that happen at Universal as well?  Another option we are considering is buying an extra 2-day park hopper and just sticking with Disney parks.  Is that possible and does anyone know what the cost for a family of four would be?  Could we just upgrade the 3-day park hopper?
> 
> The kids would like to see Universal though, but for this trip, we want to stick to places that allow us to get through the lines quickly.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi Danielle - 
We just got back in August from my daughter's wish trip.  About Universal, we had no problem going to the front of every line (esp. the Harry Potter rides) with the GAC we got from GKTW for Universal.  In fact, when we showed it to one person at Universal, they commented on it being the "Golden ticket" to rides!  The only thing we had to wait for was the Wand shop, since that is not considered a ride.

We loved the new Harry Potter place at Universal - it was well worth a visit

Stacy


----------



## sacall

Just wanted to say when were there in August, the woman at Avis (it was actually a National Rental, but the National Rental counter was not opened at MCO), told us NOT to fill the car.  The contract they have with GKTW allows you to bring the car back without filling.  But, ask at the counter when you pick up your car.

If you are adding days onto your trip and you need to return your rental car and pick up another one.  We were able to make our reservation for the switch at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport, even though our rental contract said MCO drop off.  The GKTW contract allows you to drop off at either place.  The Disney Car Care Center was really nice.  I had rented a full size car for our additional days when our MAW car was an SUV.  They allowed us to keep the same car, without having to switch all of our stuff and didn't charge us more!

Stacy


----------



## jen-y

sacall said:


> Just wanted to say when were there in August, the woman at Avis (it was actually a National Rental, but the National Rental counter was not opened at MCO), told us NOT to fill the car.  The contract they have with GKTW allows you to bring the car back without filling.  But, ask at the counter when you pick up your car.
> 
> If you are adding days onto your trip and you need to return your rental car and pick up another one.  We were able to make our reservation for the switch at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport, even though our rental contract said MCO drop off.  The GKTW contract allows you to drop off at either place.  The Disney Car Care Center was really nice.  I had rented a full size car for our additional days when our MAW car was an SUV.  They allowed us to keep the same car, without having to switch all of our stuff and didn't charge us more!
> 
> Stacy




Thanks for the tip on the Disney Car Care Center.  We are staying a few extra days, and I was wondering about how to handel that.


----------



## ALLmom

sacall said:


> Just wanted to say when were there in August, the woman at Avis (it was actually a National Rental, but the National Rental counter was not opened at MCO), told us NOT to fill the car.  The contract they have with GKTW allows you to bring the car back without filling.  But, ask at the counter when you pick up your car.
> 
> If you are adding days onto your trip and you need to return your rental car and pick up another one.  We were able to make our reservation for the switch at the Disney Car Care Center instead of going back to the airport, even though our rental contract said MCO drop off.  The GKTW contract allows you to drop off at either place.  The Disney Car Care Center was really nice.  I had rented a full size car for our additional days when our MAW car was an SUV.  They allowed us to keep the same car, without having to switch all of our stuff and didn't charge us more!
> 
> Stacy




This is great information to know as we are extending our trip and this will make it much easier to exchange the car rental.


----------



## casper_jj11

Just discovering that I'm not getting any emails about msgs here. I'm going to have to fix that. I have some answers from our trip in August and while the TR isnt done yet, hopefully this could help some of you....




jen-y said:


> Anywho....does anyone know if the rental car companies provide booster seats?  or does everyone bring theirs from home?  I am not even sure which rental car company we have (I don't have that info yet), but with the extra charges the airlines are doing now for luggage - I need 2 boosters and I wonder if they will charge extra for those



Call your airline. For most of them, car seats and booster seats are free of charge even if checked. A stroller likely is as well. If you don't want to bring it, just ask your wish coordinator to add it to the rental. I wouldnt do it there. I don't think they can change the rental contract since GKTW is paying for it. ARrange it in advance and you shouldn't have a problem.



Love_Monkey said:


> I can SO relate.
> 
> I recently heard of another pediatric melanoma patient who had a relapse after about 4 years and died within the year and it put me in a mini tailspin until I CHOSE to _not think about it anymore_.  I still have to raise a successful child who will not be spoiled rotten and expect M&M's for dinner and so I must assume she will be fine and not think about it any other way.



I can honestly say that having it come back is one of my biggest fears but I agree 100%, she has to grow up as a normal child ... 



jbrnhrt said:


> I would give your maw co ordinator a call. They can tell you the rental info, and if you don't have an exact time/date that you're meeting with your maw volunteers to get your travel info I'd tell your co ordinator that too. We had to call twice to say " we haven't heard from our volunteers". Hope you get your info soon, that's frustrating!
> our rental car is through avis, I looked and they charge $65 a week for a carseat, I'm not sure if that's for boosters too, but I imagine all companies are similarly priced. We're bringing our own and gate checking it on the plane



We were able to find out info about the car rental a month or more in advance. Just call, they can likely email the car rental confirmation with the details on the rental.




jen-y said:


> Wish granters said they would stop by this weekend to drop off our MAW shirts and buttons and stuff, but they did not say when for sure.  The only info I have at this time is our flight number and limo pick up time.  No itenerary or anything like that and I don't know what rental car company we have or what kind of vehicle.  We prefer not to bring our booster seats from home, cause its just extra to take to the airport and check on the plane.  But we don't know yet if the rental place will provide them.  Lack of info and control freak don't mix
> 
> In other news.....Nicky's appointment went good today and he is all cleared to go



So glad to hear Nicky is doing well! He's going to have a great time!



sacall said:


> Hi Danielle -
> We just got back in August from my daughter's wish trip.  About Universal, we had no problem going to the front of every line (esp. the Harry Potter rides) with the GAC we got from GKTW for Universal.  In fact, when we showed it to one person at Universal, they commented on it being the "Golden ticket" to rides!  The only thing we had to wait for was the Wand shop, since that is not considered a ride.
> 
> We loved the new Harry Potter place at Universal - it was well worth a visit
> 
> Stacy



I agree 100%. Ok, one thing about the wand shop. While its not 'official' or anything, go to the owl post. See the girl/guy working outside stamping postcards etc. She's outside an exit door for the store. Show her the button and ask if your family can enter. Sydney and I did this while the boys were riding Hippogriff and asked beforehand if we could return later with her brothers and she said of course. It was wonderful and no one questioned anything. Universal is the most amazing place for wish children. Where Disney allows you access to FP lines, if the crowd is small for non FP rides, they get to get in regular lines if you're physically able to do so. A Wish Child in Universal waits in no lines ever. We were often told not to even enter the Express line, they tookus by the hand and brought us through back stage areas to get to the front of the line for anything we wanted to ride. It was truly amazing. Oh, before I forget, we also got early entry to Universal same as hotel guests. If it still opens early for universal hotel guests, which I'm not sure, go to THAT line, show the button and they'll let you on in. You'll have early entry to HP area to wander before it gets too crowded. We did that first and then headed to seussland.



ALLmom said:


> This is great information to know as we are extending our trip and this will make it much easier to exchange the car rental.



We extended our rental as well. Went to the car care center and we were able to keep the same vehicle even though we didn't have another rental in place with National (all minivans were booked months in advance for the extended portion of our trip). They allowed us to extend the rental, put it over in my name and return to the airport for the same rental rate as GKTW had. Also demanded taht we not fill it up as GKTW has an arrangement with them that it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey everyone!!
I know this was probably answered somewhere but I can't find.
What are the current parking prices?
We are hoping ot use the Shades of Green when we are with my parents but just in case.
And I know we have to park at US/IOA and Sea World.


----------



## jbrnhrt

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey everyone!!
> I know this was probably answered somewhere but I can't find.
> What are the current parking prices?
> We are hoping ot use the Shades of Green when we are with my parents but just in case.
> And I know we have to park at US/IOA and Sea World.



according to gktw website if you show the parking attendants your gktw badge you don't pay to park 

here's the link http://www.gktw.org/pre/Area/theme-parks.asp?p=area


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey everyone!!
> I know this was probably answered somewhere but I can't find.
> What are the current parking prices?
> We are hoping ot use the Shades of Green when we are with my parents but just in case.
> And I know we have to park at US/IOA and Sea World.



Your button gets parking and stroller/wheelchair for free. You can even get a double stroller if you want.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Were going back!! I mentioned on Ty's TR that we were going to try to go back to Disney in December and I made the reservations today. We are going to take the grandparents to see GKTW because we want them to see it before they get to where they can hardly walk. Both of my parents have problems walking and sitting for long periods of time so we decided it was best to go soon. We don't expect this to be anywhere near as amazing as Ty's wishtrip because we could never compare to that nor do we want to as that was trully a trip of a lifetime. We also want to use his passport and take him to Kennedy Space Center as he is a huge space fan. 

I started my ptr and it is linked (after 20 attempts) at the bottom of this post. I hope you will follow us along on our journey to show our family what a trully magical place Give Kids the World is.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> according to gktw website if you show the parking attendants your gktw badge you don't pay to park
> 
> here's the link http://www.gktw.org/pre/Area/theme-parks.asp?p=area





Mom2mitokids said:


> Your button gets parking and stroller/wheelchair for free. You can even get a double stroller if you want.



THANKS GUYS!!! Did they update the GKTW site? I have never seen that page!!


----------



## jbrnhrt

Haybuggsmom said:


> THANKS GUYS!!! Did they update the GKTW site? I have never seen that page!!



there's a lot of info on gktw website that for whatever reason you can't find by just going to www.gktw.org or .com. you have to search for it. i'll put a link to their family page. from there you can "look" around

http://www.gktw.org/pre/default.asp?p=welcome


maroo helped me find this link, so we can all say "thanks" for that info too!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Were going back!! I mentioned on Ty's TR that we were going to try to go back to Disney in December and I made the reservations today. We are going to take the grandparents to see GKTW because we want them to see it before they get to where they can hardly walk. Both of my parents have problems walking and sitting for long periods of time so we decided it was best to go soon. We don't expect this to be anywhere near as amazing as Ty's wishtrip because we could never compare to that nor do we want to as that was trully a trip of a lifetime. We also want to use his passport and take him to Kennedy Space Center as he is a huge space fan.
> 
> I started my ptr and it is linked (after 20 attempts) at the bottom of this post. I hope you will follow us along on our journey to show our family what a trully magical place Give Kids the World is.



I'm so glad you are able to go back to Disney World. How exciting to be able to go with your parents. my mom is at the point she can not walk, so i know how important that is. I will be following your TR.


----------



## jbrnhrt

we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> THANKS GUYS!!! Did they update the GKTW site? I have never seen that page!!



I just know because we already did a trip before. I actually just showed the GAC from DW and Universal that GKTW gave us and thats all they needed. Kylee wore her button and she was in the middle seat in van.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!



Hopefully you will get it tomorrow or friday. I believe it did have important info in it, but than it's been since Nov 08 when we went. I know it's filed away for a keepsake.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!



We never recieved ours either!! I had called about 2 weeks ago about it and was told we would get it last week.
I called Tuesday about it ( I still want it as a keepsake) they lady was not happy!! They said they will have it for me at registration!!
If you call they can have it for you then. No good for preplanning but at least youget it.


----------



## dlewish

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!



We just received ours.  It is a pamphlet about GKTW, a map of the village and directions from the airport.  All of this information is on the GKTW family site.  It sounds like you have already been to the family site.  So probably not any new information.  Maybe you can print the diretions from the website so you have them.  I thought others have mentioned the airport greeter gives you directions too.

The pamphlet gives phone numbers of the airport office, village, websites for disney, seaworld, etc., mentions orientation, etc., etc.  I don't think you are missing any info if you have already been to the family website.  

Unless others received other info, that is what we got from GKTW.  HTH.

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

I agree with the above poster. If you can print the directions I think getting it when you arrive is fine. That way you can have it for a keepsake. When we met our airport greeter she had a sign with the directions to GKTW as well.


----------



## wishin' on a star

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!




I don't think there's anything in the packet that you don't already know.  The big sign that the greeter has that says "Welcome" has a map and directions on the back of it.  The most impt stuff comes from orientation!  Have a great trip!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Mom2mitokids said:


> I'm so glad you are able to go back to Disney World. How exciting to be able to go with your parents. my mom is at the point she can not walk, so i know how important that is. I will be following your TR.



When we were planning Ty's trip my mom just kept saying how amazing she thought this place is. I really wanted them to go but there was just no way they could keep up. 

We had wanted to take them out west next summer but with Ty's surgery coming up there just is no way we could do it.


----------



## jen-y

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!





Sounds like us.  We did receive our expense card along with a packet from GKTW about a month ago, but we have not gotten our shirts, buttons, ect from MAW yet and no itenerary and we leave on Monday

The packet we got from GKTW was basically just a brochure of the property and some info on the parks (which I already knew) along with our flight number and pick up time (which I am sure you already know).


----------



## maroo

A Trip Report - Non Wish Trip - Maroo went to Disney with Strangers!

As promised here is a link to my last big trip!  It will be a really fun TR (I can say that, because I am not writing it...well, I will be writing parts of it...but the fun comes from Liesa!)  

Feel free to join us!


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> we still haven't received our pre-arrival packet from gktw. we leave saturday morning, so there's no point in calling gktw to request one because it won't arrive in time, is there anything important in there that we will need before we arrive there? is it possible we're not supposed to get one for some reason? thanks!



I would call GKTW (800-995-KIDS) just to touch base with them...Personally I would feel better knowing that they have us on the list and have our correct address. 

A lot of things there are done by volunteers...so I can see how a new volunteer may miss something and possibly not get something sent out?  

But I would want to make sure they are expecting you guys.  



jen-y said:


> Sounds like us.  We did receive our expense card along with a packet from GKTW about a month ago, but we have not gotten our shirts, buttons, ect from MAW yet and no itenerary and we leave on Monday
> 
> The packet we got from GKTW was basically just a brochure of the property and some info on the parks (which I already knew) along with our flight number and pick up time (which I am sure you already know).



Shirts?  Which shirts are you referring to?  Make a Wish ones?  Not all chapters give shirts, I don't think...?  You will get shirts at GKTW, though.

The button is something you get a GKTW during your orientation (or maybe right when you check in).  

Do you know when your flights are??


----------



## jen-y

I'm not sure.  The volunteer girls said they had a box of stuff for us, but just waiting for them to drop it off.  My info from GKTW said to wear the MAW shirt to the airport so that the volunteer in Orlando could find us.


----------



## maroo

**took out your quote...Something is wrong with the DIS - it didn't match...??  I am so confused.  lol

so they DO have shirts...you just have not gotten them yet.

Hmm...

Which questions were you left not answered?  I guess I am wondering how important those are?  

Do you have your expense check for the trip??  Because that is pretty darn important!  

That is unfortunate...I don't think we got Lauren's stuff till a few days before either...but they came by with a cake and such for Lauren and made a party out of it...so maybe they have something planned for you guys but want it to be a surprise??  

Are you corresponding with the volunteers that are your wish granters?  Or with the official MAW office?  If not the office, you may want to call them?  I usually called the office...

You really should be fine finding your Greeter...although I would definitely wear something Make a Wish if you have it to the airport because that will help with any possible pixie dust they want to bestow.  

But the GKTW greeters stand right outside the security gate - you really can't miss them.  They get to stay further in than the Limo drivers and such so that they find you guys and you don't have to search through multiple people.


----------



## wishin' on a star

For those who may have MAW chapters who do not provide shirts (ours didn't), here is a link to the Make A Wish Marketplace so you can buy your own with the official logo.  I hope it's okay for me to post the link here!

www.makeawishmarketplace.com

They have shirts, luggage tags, hats, etc.


----------



## Wee Annie

wishin' on a star said:


> For those who may have MAW chapters who do not provide shirts (ours didn't), here is a link to the Make A Wish Marketplace so you can buy your own with the official logo.  I hope it's okay for me to post the link here!
> 
> www.makeawishmarketplace.com
> 
> They have shirts, luggage tags, hats, etc.



Our chapter only provided one shirt in a size many times WAY too large for my wish child.  I bought them on-line from MAW too, for the whole family, and would seriously urge anyone who has the resources to do so to make this purchase.  The MAW shirts in the parks got us a lot more noticed, and earlier, than the button.


----------



## syammt

jen-y said:


> Sounds like us.  We did receive our expense card along with a packet from GKTW about a month ago, but we have not gotten our shirts, buttons, ect from MAW yet and no itenerary and we leave on Monday
> 
> The packet we got from GKTW was basically just a brochure of the property and some info on the parks (which I already knew) along with our flight number and pick up time (which I am sure you already know).



Ok I am getting nervous now from reading all the stuff about people not getting there info. We don't leave for 5 more weeks, but I am thinking maybe I should start calling soon to make sure we get all that we are supposed to have.


----------



## jbrnhrt

thanks for all the replies! I called gktw and the lady said that there's nothing in the packet that we won't receive again at orientation. She also said our greeter will have directions at MCO, but I looked at our info from MAW and the directions are already in there. So we're ok then. 

only our son(wish child) received a shirt, but all 4 of us received maw buttons, and genie stickers from disney to wear also (on balloondoggle's blog there's a picture of Kayla's mom wearing one). We also received a maw backback, so I guess it really depends on your chapter, but it sounds like maw and gktw will make sure that the cm's know you're on a wish trip


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jbrnhrt said:


> thanks for all the replies! I called gktw and the lady said that there's nothing in the packet that we won't receive again at orientation. She also said our greeter will have directions at MCO, but I looked at our info from MAW and the directions are already in there. So we're ok then.
> 
> only our son(wish child) received a shirt, but all 4 of us received maw buttons, and genie stickers from disney to wear also (on balloondoggle's blog there's a picture of Kayla's mom wearing one). We also received a maw backback, so I guess it really depends on your chapter, but it sounds like maw and gktw will make sure that the cm's know you're on a wish trip



I think our flights come in at the same time so maybe we will see wach other at the airport!!


----------



## balloondoggle

Wee Annie said:


> Our chapter only provided one shirt in a size many times WAY too large for my wish child.  I bought them on-line from MAW too, for the whole family, and would seriously urge anyone who has the resources to do so to make this purchase.  The MAW shirts in the parks got us a lot more noticed, and earlier, than the button.



We had matching shirts from the MAW Walk for Wishes we participated in back in May so we all wore those.  The orange made it easy to pick out each other at the airport too, which was handy.

At orientation it was recommended that the tallest person wear the GKTW button as that will make it more visible.  With Kayla in her chair we didn't have too many concerns about not being noticed anyway, but I wore it just to be sure.  The only time it wasn't noticed was when we met Stitch at Epcot, but as soon as I pointed it out the CM apologized and sent us to the front of the line.

To be honest, I think the wheelchair did nearly as much for us as the button, but since not everyone has that "luxury", just be sure the button stands out in the group somehow.  Maybe have the person wearing the button in a shirt of contrasting color to help it stand out a bit.  Most of the CMs are looking for a variety of buttons - birthday, anniversary, 1st visit - so it shouldn't be an issue really.


----------



## jbrnhrt

Haybuggsmom said:


> I think our flights come in at the same time so maybe we will see wach other at the airport!!



cool, we'll probably run into each other at some point during the week!


----------



## jen-y

maroo said:


> **took out your quote...Something is wrong with the DIS - it didn't match...??  I am so confused.  lol
> 
> so they DO have shirts...you just have not gotten them yet.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Which questions were you left not answered?  I guess I am wondering how important those are?
> 
> Do you have your expense check for the trip??  Because that is pretty darn important!
> 
> That is unfortunate...I don't think we got Lauren's stuff till a few days before either...but they came by with a cake and such for Lauren and made a party out of it...so maybe they have something planned for you guys but want it to be a surprise??
> 
> Are you corresponding with the volunteers that are your wish granters?  Or with the official MAW office?  If not the office, you may want to call them?  I usually called the office...
> 
> You really should be fine finding your Greeter...although I would definitely wear something Make a Wish if you have it to the airport because that will help with any possible pixie dust they want to bestow.
> 
> But the GKTW greeters stand right outside the security gate - you really can't miss them.  They get to stay further in than the Limo drivers and such so that they find you guys and you don't have to search through multiple people.




I do have my expense check
The "impression" I have is that they do have shirts for us, they just have not brought them over yet.  Guess it does not really matter whether or not I have them now, or the day before.  Just wigging out
But I would like to have them for the airport if possible.
I have been corresponding with the volunteers, but I just left a message with home office.
and the questions left unanswered were whether or not certain arrangements could be made.  Nothing important, but would have been nice to know.  Maybe its a control freak thing


----------



## maroo

I totally understand where you are coming from!  There is so much to remember and do that you just want to have the details that can be out of the way out of the way!  I totally get it.

Hopefully the home office will help you out a little more!


----------



## billwendy

When we arived at the airport, the volunteers were also waiting for more groups of people. So I bet you guys would meet each other if you arrived at simliar times!! The volunteers were so nice and let my DH hold the sign for my nephew (they had flown and we drove down to meet them).


----------



## pacrosby

Oldie here.  Welcome to all who are in the process of planning your trips!  I promise it will be a trip of a lifetime

Question for any of those who have been 'around' for awhile.  Wasn't there a family or two who posted about returning to the Village as 'alumni' to volunteer????  I can think of one but don't remember their name (screen name).  We are returning in December to celebrate the 'anniversary' of our Wish trip and were hoping to volunteer if possible.  I did look at the gktw site but it didn't give too many details or a contact person.  Just hoping I could touch base with someone who already did this before I go ahead and make a call.  

Also.............we are planning on organizing a donation drive for items from the gktw 'wish list' before we go.  Has anyone ever done anything like this before?  I've come up with a couple of ideas but I've never done ANYTHING like this before.

I've been pretty much MIA from the disboards since June.  Soooooooooooo crazy busy around here.  "Hi" to any of my old 'friends' who still pop in and out.  "Someday" I'll get back in the swing of things and read everyone's TR's.  Hey................I may even get to finishing my own


----------



## jbrnhrt

We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## that's nice

jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## jenb1023

pacrosby said:


> I've been pretty much MIA from the disboards since June.  Soooooooooooo crazy busy around here.  "Hi" to any of my old 'friends' who still pop in and out.  "Someday" I'll get back in the swing of things and read everyone's TR's.  Hey................I may even get to finishing my own



Hi Pamela!  I don't know the answer to your question but wanted to say hey!    I have been MIA from the DIS off and on over the last 5 months too.  I'm still subscribed to your TR's.  We did go to US/IOA for a few days in May thanks to your rave reviews and just loved Seuss Landing!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> A Trip Report - Non Wish Trip - Maroo went to Disney with Strangers!
> 
> As promised here is a link to my last big trip!  It will be a really fun TR (I can say that, because I am not writing it...well, I will be writing parts of it...but the fun comes from Liesa!)
> 
> Feel free to join us!



*I can't seem to get your link to work. I can't wait to read all about your trip!*



wishin' on a star said:


> For those who may have MAW chapters who do not provide shirts (ours didn't), here is a link to the Make A Wish Marketplace so you can buy your own with the official logo.  I hope it's okay for me to post the link here!
> 
> www.makeawishmarketplace.com
> 
> They have shirts, luggage tags, hats, etc.



*I never knew this existed. Thank you for posting this. I am buying my Chrsitmas presents from GKTW and now MAW too. Thanks again!!*



pacrosby said:


> Oldie here.  Welcome to all who are in the process of planning your trips!  I promise it will be a trip of a lifetime
> 
> Question for any of those who have been 'around' for awhile.  Wasn't there a family or two who posted about returning to the Village as 'alumni' to volunteer????  I can think of one but don't remember their name (screen name).  We are returning in December to celebrate the 'anniversary' of our Wish trip and were hoping to volunteer if possible.  I did look at the gktw site but it didn't give too many details or a contact person.  Just hoping I could touch base with someone who already did this before I go ahead and make a call.
> 
> Also.............we are planning on organizing a donation drive for items from the gktw 'wish list' before we go.  Has anyone ever done anything like this before?  I've come up with a couple of ideas but I've never done ANYTHING like this before.
> 
> I've been pretty much MIA from the disboards since June.  Soooooooooooo crazy busy around here.  "Hi" to any of my old 'friends' who still pop in and out.  "Someday" I'll get back in the swing of things and read everyone's TR's.  Hey................I may even get to finishing my own



*Hi Pamela! I was just thinking about you yesterday! How are you all doing? I am curious to know this as well as I am thinking of us volunteering on our return trip as well. That is a great idea to do a donation drive!  When are you guys going in December? *



jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



*Have a MAGICAL TRIP!!*


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



Have a Magical Time. I can't wait to hear all about Dominicks trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

pacrosby said:


> Oldie here.  Welcome to all who are in the process of planning your trips!  I promise it will be a trip of a lifetime
> 
> Question for any of those who have been 'around' for awhile.  Wasn't there a family or two who posted about returning to the Village as 'alumni' to volunteer????  I can think of one but don't remember their name (screen name).  We are returning in December to celebrate the 'anniversary' of our Wish trip and were hoping to volunteer if possible.  I did look at the gktw site but it didn't give too many details or a contact person.  Just hoping I could touch base with someone who already did this before I go ahead and make a call.
> 
> Also.............we are planning on organizing a donation drive for items from the gktw 'wish list' before we go.  Has anyone ever done anything like this before?  I've come up with a couple of ideas but I've never done ANYTHING like this before.
> 
> I've been pretty much MIA from the disboards since June.  Soooooooooooo crazy busy around here.  "Hi" to any of my old 'friends' who still pop in and out.  "Someday" I'll get back in the swing of things and read everyone's TR's.  Hey................I may even get to finishing my own



Hi there...newbie here. I loved reading Matties TR. I know Christine..dmbfan-Jakob went back and volunteered for the day. They went in March 09 for thier MAW trip and I believe they went back in March 2010 and volunteered.
   This is our second wish trip and I was hoping to get some stuff to donate. They have a list on their site.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> A Trip Report - Non Wish Trip - Maroo went to Disney with Strangers!
> 
> As promised here is a link to my last big trip!  It will be a really fun TR (I can say that, because I am not writing it...well, I will be writing parts of it...but the fun comes from Liesa!)
> 
> Feel free to join us!



Link doesn't work for me either


----------



## Mom2mitokids

wishin' on a star said:


> For those who may have MAW chapters who do not provide shirts (ours didn't), here is a link to the Make A Wish Marketplace so you can buy your own with the official logo.  I hope it's okay for me to post the link here!
> 
> www.makeawishmarketplace.com
> 
> They have shirts, luggage tags, hats, etc.



Thank you!! We can get all the shirts we want, but they have some really cool stuff I'm going to get.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Well the time is almost here!!!
The limo driver called for directions and the bags are packed and by the door. Now we all just have to try to get some sleep.

I wanted to take a minute to tell you all how much you have ment to us in this process. You all have been there for any crazy question I had. Without you all I would be a crazy lost mess right now!!  I feel ready to go and excited for the magic to start because of you all!!

Thank you to the members of the Big Give!! There is no way to show our gratitude for the wonderful gifts you have given us.  Your love will be felt in everything we do this week!!

I will be on the lookout for those of you there during our trip and I am really excited to share our trip when we return.

Thank you all for being a part of this board and an important part of our trip!!


----------



## rcq925

jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



Have a wonderful trip!!!  Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!!!


----------



## maroo

jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



Have a great trip!!!  _  and you are very welcome! 



Haybuggsmom said:


> Well the time is almost here!!!
> The limo driver called for directions and the bags are packed and by the door. Now we all just have to try to get some sleep.
> 
> I wanted to take a minute to tell you all how much you have ment to us in this process. You all have been there for any crazy question I had. Without you all I would be a crazy lost mess right now!!  I feel ready to go and excited for the magic to start because of you all!!
> 
> Thank you to the members of the Big Give!! There is no way to show our gratitude for the wonderful gifts you have given us.  Your love will be felt in everything we do this week!!
> 
> I will be on the lookout for those of you there during our trip and I am really excited to share our trip when we return.
> 
> Thank you all for being a part of this board and an important part of our trip!!



Thanks!  We hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## maroo

pacrosby said:


> Oldie here.  Welcome to all who are in the process of planning your trips!  I promise it will be a trip of a lifetime
> 
> Question for any of those who have been 'around' for awhile.  Wasn't there a family or two who posted about returning to the Village as 'alumni' to volunteer????  I can think of one but don't remember their name (screen name).  We are returning in December to celebrate the 'anniversary' of our Wish trip and were hoping to volunteer if possible.  I did look at the gktw site but it didn't give too many details or a contact person.  Just hoping I could touch base with someone who already did this before I go ahead and make a call.
> 
> It was Jake's Mom   We were going to with Lauren, but they canceled their trip.
> 
> 
> Also.............we are planning on organizing a donation drive for items from the gktw 'wish list' before we go.  Has anyone ever done anything like this before?  I've come up with a couple of ideas but I've never done ANYTHING like this before.
> 
> There is a group that did it on the Podcast part of teh board - I think it is a great idea!
> 
> I've been pretty much MIA from the disboards since June.  Soooooooooooo crazy busy around here.  "Hi" to any of my old 'friends' who still pop in and out.  "Someday" I'll get back in the swing of things and read everyone's TR's.  Hey................I may even get to finishing my own



  hello!    How is Matty?  How are you guys?


----------



## maroo

That other link is broken...

Try the FIRST green one in my siggie...it will take you there.   The ABC's one...

You guys are all welcome to come check it out...it will have good stories on there .... eventually.  ha


----------



## Glo's wish

jbrnhrt said:


> We leave tomorrow morning for Dominick's wish trip! I just want to thank everyone for all of your support, and great advice!I don't think I'll do a tr,but will report back with how Dom's trip went, and any tips I learn. Thanks again!



Have a wonderful trip!!!!!!


----------



## jen-y

We leave Monday morning   The wish coordinators just dropped off our shirts and buttons and Alyssa and I got our mani-pedi's They scheduled a Sponge Bob meet and greet, but I gotta see if we can get the date changed due to scheduling.
Almost all packed.  Just gotta make sure I have the most important stuff, which is Nicky's meds.  Ordered pizza, cause I ain't trying to cook tonight (or tomorrow night) or I guess the next 10 nights after that


----------



## rcq925

jen-y said:


> We leave Monday morning   The wish coordinators just dropped off our shirts and buttons and Alyssa and I got our mani-pedi's They scheduled a Sponge Bob meet and greet, but I gotta see if we can get the date changed due to scheduling.
> Almost all packed.  Just gotta make sure I have the most important stuff, which is Nicky's meds.  Ordered pizza, cause I ain't trying to cook tonight (or tomorrow night) or I guess the next 10 nights after that



So exciting!!!  I am sure tomorrow will go fast!  Maybe try and take a nap tomorrow, since you won't be able to sleep from excitement tomorrow night!!  Have a safe and wonderful trip!!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip and see pictures when you get back!


----------



## kayrason333

jen-y said:


> We leave Monday morning   The wish coordinators just dropped off our shirts and buttons and Alyssa and I got our mani-pedi's They scheduled a Sponge Bob meet and greet, but I gotta see if we can get the date changed due to scheduling.
> Almost all packed.  Just gotta make sure I have the most important stuff, which is Nicky's meds.  Ordered pizza, cause I ain't trying to cook tonight (or tomorrow night) or I guess the next 10 nights after that



How exciting!! Have a great trip!


----------



## kayrason333

Our wish granters are throwing Jackson a going away party tonight! We will have about 25 family members there and it will be a pizza party! I will post some pics this week and I am also going to post our plans for when we are at Disney World!!! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## xanphylus

kayrason333 said:


> Our wish granters are throwing Jackson a going away party tonight! We will have about 25 family members there and it will be a pizza party! I will post some pics this week and I am also going to post our plans for when we are at Disney World!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



That sounds great!!! Have a blast and take lots pics!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kayrason333 said:


> Our wish granters are throwing Jackson a going away party tonight! We will have about 25 family members there and it will be a pizza party! I will post some pics this week and I am also going to post our plans for when we are at Disney World!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Can't wait to hear all the details.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

It's Mitochondrial Disease Awareness Week Sept 19th-25th. Did you know more kids die from Mito than cancer, but than yet nobody know about Mito? We need to find a cure. If you have a FB page...Can you please help me spread the word. I have too many friends with kids suffering from this horrible disease.

 What is Mito...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2oN1oTK-g&feature=player_embedded

Kylee has defects in complex III and IV. We aren't sure on Korissa yet.

Please watch this short video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3C6848Dr2w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I have some great news on Korissa's PTR...page 15


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> It's Mitochondrial Disease Awareness Week Sept 19th-25th. Did you know more kids die from Mito than cancer, but than yet nobody know about Mito? We need to find a cure. If you have a FB page...Can you please help me spread the word. I have too many friends with kids suffering from this horrible disease.
> 
> What is Mito...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2oN1oTK-g&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Kylee has defects in complex III and IV. We aren't sure on Korissa yet.
> 
> Please watch this short video....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3C6848Dr2w&feature=player_embedded



Thanks for posting this.  I admit that I don't know much about Mito.  This helped explain it!


----------



## alaskanabbott

Mom2mitokids said:


> It's Mitochondrial Disease Awareness Week Sept 19th-25th. Did you know more kids die from Mito than cancer, but than yet nobody know about Mito? We need to find a cure. If you have a FB page...Can you please help me spread the word. I have too many friends with kids suffering from this horrible disease.
> 
> What is Mito...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_2oN1oTK-g&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Kylee has defects in complex III and IV. We aren't sure on Korissa yet.
> 
> Please watch this short video....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3C6848Dr2w&feature=player_embedded



Thanks for letting us know. As you know James is diagnosed with a Mito (MNGIE) but we chose not to do the muscle biopsy. His MRI showed the deterioration of white matter and he has all the other characteristics.  That said, I am still such a newbie to Mito, and I really appreciate you taking time to help keep us informed


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I admit that I don't know much about Mito.  This helped explain it!



Thank you for taking the time to learn about Mito


----------



## maroo

I am convinced that Lauren's family has some Mito issues...both with Lauren (who they did a muscle bx on a long time ago, but not "live" and not at one of the good centers...and I bet they didn't test for that anyway)...but also with her little brother, who in some ways is struggling with health concerns even more than Lauren at this point.

Lauren contends she is the most normal person in their family - and some days I think she might be right...which is pretty bad since she can't stand, walk or sit up on her own.  

Anyway...I appreciate the update on Mito and hope they have a great awareness week.  They really need to step up the awareness - I would not know about it at all were it not for the families I met here on this thread.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

alaskanabbott said:


> Thanks for letting us know. As you know James is diagnosed with a Mito (MNGIE) but we chose not to do the muscle biopsy. His MRI showed the deterioration of white matter and he has all the other characteristics.  That said, I am still such a newbie to Mito, and I really appreciate you taking time to help keep us informed



Sorry to hear about James. I did read his PTR and TR. Kylee did have a muscle biopsy, Korissa has not. How did James get confirmed with MNGIE? Kylee fits it perfectly, but the blood test said no. She does have white matter on her MRI.


----------



## rcq925

Has anyone had the airline they were flying waive the baggage fees due to it being a Make A Wish Trip?  I was just wondering, because this could be extra cash for souvenirs if they would waive the fees.  We are flying Air Tran.


----------



## maroo

rcq925 said:


> Has anyone had the airline they were flying waive the baggage fees due to it being a Make A Wish Trip?  I was just wondering, because this could be extra cash for souvenirs if they would waive the fees.  We are flying Air Tran.



I know that has happened in the past... I would just ask. Wear as much wish trip stuff as u can and that may help.


----------



## J'sMum

I have flown Air Tran in the past, Not for a wish trip but for other reasons I was in Mississippi to visit friends after Katrina and while down there my daughter come down very ill again ( I had only been in Mississippi for 2 days at this point) Air Tran was very nice and gave me a large Discount to get me home to her. So even though it may be a long shot, I would call someone from Air Tran ahead of time explain the trip etc and find out if there is a possibility of them waiving the checked baggage fee. Just let them know that you can provide documentation that it is indeed a Wish Trip and my bet is they will take it on for good PR.


----------



## J'sMum

Oh and I think I am back to be able to blog on here again on a reg basis ... I hope ! wowwie the season illnesses started in so fast this year and hit so hard but here we are ! James does have Remicade again on Wednesday. Yuck but at least he is having it before the trip so he will be full of energy and less on pain as far as arthritis goes !  LOL I missed this place ! 


And I have added an update to my blog with some Big Give pictures FINALLY lol, I can't wait to get caught up on all the PTR's and TR's


----------



## mjarecki

We are anticipating our MAW trip as it is still in the planning stages. If our MAW chapter will let us, we are going to stay an additional 2 days on our own. Can I use the tickets that we get from GKTW on those days? I was thinking of saving them if possible. Any advice?


----------



## maroo

J'sMum said:


> I have flown Air Tran in the past, Not for a wish trip but for other reasons I was in Mississippi to visit friends after Katrina and while down there my daughter come down very ill again ( I had only been in Mississippi for 2 days at this point) Air Tran was very nice and gave me a large Discount to get me home to her. So even though it may be a long shot, I would call someone from Air Tran ahead of time explain the trip etc and find out if there is a possibility of them waiving the checked baggage fee. Just let them know that you can provide documentation that it is indeed a Wish Trip and my bet is they will take it on for good PR.



Wow!  I didn't know that you have friends that live down here?  Where are they from?  I spent most of my time in Pass Christian right after the storm - it was crazy down here!



mjarecki said:


> We are anticipating our MAW trip as it is still in the planning stages. If our MAW chapter will let us, we are going to stay an additional 2 days on our own. Can I use the tickets that we get from GKTW on those days? I was thinking of saving them if possible. Any advice?



 to the DISboards and to the Wish Trippers thread!!!!  

So glad you are joining us! 

YES...

The tickets provided by GKTW are good for 14 days from the first use...

You can't "add on" to the ticket, though, by adding extra days - since the tickets are worth no cash value, they can't be added on...You would have to actually buy the days (and they are expensive because they are the "first" few days on the new ticket)... I hope that makes senase.

If you are able to add several extra days, then GKTW actually has some additional tickets to things like the Space Station, Gatorland, Aquatica (water park) and other venues.


----------



## mjarecki

maroo said:


> Wow!  I didn't know that you have friends that live down here?  Where are they from?  I spent most of my time in Pass Christian right after the storm - it was crazy down here!
> 
> 
> 
> to the DISboards and to the Wish Trippers thread!!!!
> 
> So glad you are joining us!
> 
> YES...
> 
> The tickets provided by GKTW are good for 14 days from the first use...
> 
> You can't "add on" to the ticket, though, by adding extra days - since the tickets are worth no cash value, they can't be added on...You would have to actually buy the days (and they are expensive because they are the "first" few days on the new ticket)... I hope that makes senase.
> 
> If you are able to add several extra days, then GKTW actually has some additional tickets to things like the Space Station, Gatorland, Aquatica (water park) and other venues.



Ok so what you're saying is that if we stay 2 extra days (and say we don't use tickets on one of the MAW days (we're planning on just doing stuff at GKTW one of the days).  We could save the disney tickets and use them on one of our extra days?  Just checking


----------



## alaskanabbott

maroo said:


> Wow!  I didn't know that you have friends that live down here?  Where are they from?  I spent most of my time in Pass Christian right after the storm - it was crazy down here!
> 
> 
> I spent a lot of time in Pass Christian when I was younger. I had a beau who had a house there, and my boss had a cabin we went to often. AHHHH good memories


----------



## maroo

mjarecki said:


> Ok so what you're saying is that if we stay 2 extra days (and say we don't use tickets on one of the MAW days (we're planning on just doing stuff at GKTW one of the days).  We could save the disney tickets and use them on one of our extra days?  Just checking



Right...you can use your first two days while you are "official" and then when you move to another place for the extended part you can use your third day. 

The same goes for the Universal ticket, too.

Sea World, if you wanted to hold on to that one, is the same way, too.  They all have expiration dates on them, but none should be before you leave.  

What are your dates?  Or general time period you are looking at going?

If it is during a "party" season (Fall/Winter) - then it can be a good idea to buy a party ticket for one of your evenings and go to the parks at 4:00 and stay till they close - gives you almost a full day in the MK for a lot less cost than a regular full day would cost - which is a great deal for a MAW family.    Sorta gives you four days to play with.  But if you are going at a different time of year then that may not be possible.  (It also may conflict with a party at GKTW that you might rather attend anyway.)



alaskanabbott said:


> Wow!  I didn't know that you have friends that live down here?  Where are they from?  I spent most of my time in Pass Christian right after the storm - it was crazy down here!
> 
> 
> I spent a lot of time in Pass Christian when I was younger. I had a beau who had a house there, and my boss had a cabin we went to often. AHHHH good memories



Really!  Wow!  Small world.

My church had a POD (Point of Distribution) down there for a couple of months following the storm, so I spent a lot of time there over the weekends.  We also helped at the Tent City down there.  I have fond memories of painting the walls of the army style tents they were going to use for the "daycare" for the families living in the Tent City.  The Tent City ended up being open for almost 2 years, I think.  I can't imagine living in a tent that long.  

There was also a "Katrina Kitchen" down there that we helped with, too.

My friends had a house on the water on 90 in Gulfport, but it was, of course, a complete loss.  They asked me to take a picture of their house to survey the damage since the Red Cross was letting me in, but I could not FIND the house.  All of the landmarks around it (the piers, etc) they were all gone.  I could not even find it at all.  I eventually found it by the in ground pool...but there was still nothing left but their slab.


----------



## mjarecki

maroo said:


> Right...you can use your first two days while you are "official" and then when you move to another place for the extended part you can use your third day.
> 
> The same goes for the Universal ticket, too.
> 
> Sea World, if you wanted to hold on to that one, is the same way, too.  They all have expiration dates on them, but none should be before you leave.
> 
> What are your dates?  Or general time period you are looking at going?
> 
> If it is during a "party" season (Fall/Winter) - then it can be a good idea to buy a party ticket for one of your evenings and go to the parks at 4:00 and stay till they close - gives you almost a full day in the MK for a lot less cost than a regular full day would cost - which is a great deal for a MAW family.    Sorta gives you four days to play with.  But if you are going at a different time of year then that may not be possible.  (It also may conflict with a party at GKTW that you might rather attend anyway.)



We are really hoping to go October 24-November 1st.  Making the last couple of days on our own.  I don't know if it can get put together that fast, I just gave them the days last week.  We also gave them a date in November and one in the last week of December.  I emailed the dates to our MAW chapter last Wednesday, but haven't heard anything yet.  I sent them another email with some info today, but still haven't gotten a reply email back.  It's driving me crazy wondering if we can get arranged for next month.  We want to go soon because my mom is getting listed for her 3rd lung transplant and so we want to go soon, not to chance being in Florida when she gets the call for her transplant.  Plus we would like to go before flu and cold season gets here.  Our son as a rare lung disease called Bronchiolitis Obliterans and gets sick really easily.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mjarecki said:


> We are anticipating our MAW trip as it is still in the planning stages. If our MAW chapter will let us, we are going to stay an additional 2 days on our own. Can I use the tickets that we get from GKTW on those days? I was thinking of saving them if possible. Any advice?



We stayed 2 extra days the last time and we used IOA tickets after we left GKTW. We had no problems and even still had the magic of the GAC. We are planning on staying 3 days this time and doing the same thing. We also want to go to the beach and a water park. 
   We started this process in mid July and we still don't have 100% confirmed dates. Our first time was Nov.14-20, but they said it wouldn't happen as it's too soon. Our next chose was March when it's not too cold, but not too hot.


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> Wow!  I didn't know that you have friends that live down here?  Where are they from?  I spent most of my time in Pass Christian right after the storm - it was crazy down here!



Yes, I met a women online years n years prior to Katrina we would chat almost near daily so in a sense a current time pen pal. We ended up doing a room meet and thats how I landed my way down in Biloxi, Mississippi. 

Crazy ! it was so sad, somewhere I have a picture where I was standing on the broken bridge and when the plane arrived at the airport there was only a 1/2 an airport ! literally there were tarps all over the place. The destruction I saw at the coastline in Biloxi blew my mind and broke my heart for all the families affected by that storm. and still are being affected by the storm. But it was an experiance of a lifetime good or bad.


----------



## rcq925

I posted this on my PTR, but wanted to post it here so everyone would know about contacting your airline!

The kids love giving each other bunny ears! I can remember doing that as a kid and thinking it was the funniest thing in the world

Hayley is in love with her Minnie Cinderella Dress and wants to wear it to school! I told her after the Make A Wish Trip she can wear it whenever she wants!

I had posted a question on the Wish Tripper thread about airlines waiving fees and got the answer from Air Tran.

I e-mailed them and they sent me back a very nice and quick reply. They said that baggage fees are waived for Wish families (so that will save us some money that can go towards souvenirs!)

I had also inquired about whether they could move us to business class (their first class which two by two more comfy, larger seats). I check the online system and no one has purchased the business class seats yet and there are 10. They said to inquire when we check in at the airport and that if they were still available that we could have them 

I also asked about Hayley and Nathan meeting the captain and seeing the cockpit. Figured while I was at it, might as well as for everything, right? She said that would depend on the captain and the crew, but again, to ask them when we are at our boarding gate!

So hopefully we will get some extra 

Just wanted to share this so that those of you following my PTR and going on future wish trips would know that you might want to e-mail your airline ahead of time and see if you can get any of these things done for your wish child!! 
__________________


----------



## blondietink

During my DS's wish trip, we were able to meet the captain and visit the cockpit after we landed in Orlando.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Ahhh I wish I would have asked about the baggage fees in straight terms. When I called I had asked about the medical stuff. I think out of our entire trip the baggage fees is what stressed me the most and we flew Air Tran. Oh well hindsight now I guess. But that is really good to know. This will definately help with stress levels


----------



## Mom2mitokids

How do you all handle jealousy? Kyra is so jealous of Korissa and Kylee. Like today...we are going to Cold Stone for Kylee and Korissa to make there ice cream creation for the 30th. She doesn't even want to go. She isn't really looking forward to the trip, because it'll be all about korissa. I feel so bad, but I tell her it's good that you are healthy. I ask her if she wants to be Kylee and be poked hundreds of time and be in the hospital all the time. I also think she makes up her leg pains, so she can get some sympathy. I think that is why Steven act up...to get our attention. Just wondering how everyone else deals with this.


----------



## balloondoggle

blondietink said:


> During my DS's wish trip, we were able to meet the captain and visit the cockpit after we landed in Orlando.



We got to do that on our return flight, also after landing.  So cool, I didn't think they did that anymore!


----------



## balloondoggle

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you all handle jealousy? Kyra is so jealous of Korissa and Kylee. Like today...we are going to Cold Stone for Kylee and Korissa to make there ice cream creation for the 30th. She doesn't even want to go. She isn't really looking forward to the trip, because it'll be all about korissa. I feel so bad, but I tell her it's good that you are healthy. I ask her if she wants to be Kylee and be poked hundreds of time and be in the hospital all the time. I also think she makes up her leg pains, so she can get some sympathy. I think that is why Steven act up...to get our attention. Just wondering how everyone else deals with this.



I had never considered that the sibs would feel that way, other than a special trip.  We had to keep reminding them that it was Kayla's trip so she came first.  Ours have ways of getting special attention of course, like all kids do, but they've never shown any kind of jealousy to Kayla.  Maybe because she's not the "squeaky wheel" around here.  Until she gets sick, anyway, and then they are very solicitous towards her.  Could it be that we got lucky on that one?


----------



## J'sMum

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you all handle jealousy? Kyra is so jealous of Korissa and Kylee. Like today...we are going to Cold Stone for Kylee and Korissa to make there ice cream creation for the 30th. She doesn't even want to go. She isn't really looking forward to the trip, because it'll be all about korissa. I feel so bad, but I tell her it's good that you are healthy. I ask her if she wants to be Kylee and be poked hundreds of time and be in the hospital all the time. I also think she makes up her leg pains, so she can get some sympathy. I think that is why Steven act up...to get our attention. Just wondering how everyone else deals with this.



I can only offer a bit of advice on thius subject, and thats simply it because what works for one child does not always work for another.

Katelynn was always my ill child. James other then occasional tummy aches when little in most ways seemed healthy, hind sight now shows me just how wrong I was but I presumed his tummy aches was jealousy etc attention grabbing concepts from him due to fact his sister was so ill. 

Katelynn once James started to become so ill seemed to suddenly get worse. Her knee's hurt more her legs her you name it. 

In both cases I was wrong. James obviosuly turned out to be seriosuly ill and Katelynn turned out to have a hallow bone in her knee and will most likely end up with a knee replacement once she has finished growing. 

My ramble on this is , I know a small ache can sometimes seem to be attention getting, and it may be that the child simply needs a bit of extra attention but it may also be that there is something actually happening. I would double check that it isn't anything first ( I;m sure you have just saying in case because it took me awhile)

If it turned out not to be anything wrong have you thought of big brother big sister for her? Many think it's for kids from broken homes or lacking brother and sisters and thats not always the case. Sometimes a child simply needs a way to feel special. and where she is healthy this is an option for her to feel special amongst a crew of ill kiddos that need extra attention even though we know they would trade all that attention for normalcy. 

Jealousy among siblings is a normal reaction. Even Katelynn who is 17 age wise , emotionally a bit younger has had jealous moments with James on this Wish Trip. even though she is included, and the trip has been tailor made for her too and even the Big Give paid special attention to her as well she still has a moment now and then where "I was always and still am always so sick but I never had a wish granted" etc etc etc, Now I know if I persued it that Katelynn would still qualify for a wish. But as a family we have chosen not to because we do feel that both kiddos are gaining the benefits of this trip.  But again the jealusy does come up now and then.

If the jealousy becomes so great that it inhibits the everyday living and the chance to enjoy all thats going on around her then maybe even counseling would help? It's alot to take on being healthy while siblings are ill, soo much guilt falls on thier shoulders even though no parent , dr or anyone involved does it. Many children just automatically start a cycle of the guilt by simply feeling angry at a moment that they are not getting the attention, then will feel guilty for what they felt, then will feel guilty they are healthy and siblings are not and that they feel greedy for wanting the attention etc etc etc vicious cycle. 

I'm tired today so I hope i am putting the words out here correctly

bascially see if there is some way to make her feel extra special be it Big brothers big sisters or some other type of function etc. I am not sure if you have done what I have which many of us have but get fustrated with the one who is not currently ill and say something like , well you should be happy you don't have to deal; with x y and z  if you have it's soo normal to have done so and maybe next time one of the kiddos get jealous over another even if you do not cvompletely understand and agree with the jealousy try the empathy approach?  something along the lines of validating that you hear how they feel and understand and diversion to the jealusy that comes with, I know with katelynn and James If i was in situation you are in where one had something special happening and other did not and one did not want to go I would say something like, " I know how hard it is for you that xyz123 is happening, but how cool is it that because of xyz123 you get the opportunity to experiance abc. 

If I am not making sense typing this out let me know? LOL James had remicade today and that always gets me all fuzzy. but when i read yoru post i was all OMG I know what she is going through feeling etc and also if you ever need to just have someone on the outside to talk to pm me and i can give you my phone number or I can call you etc free calling on my end where I have Vonage.


----------



## J'sMum

balloondoggle said:


> I had never considered that the sibs would feel that way, other than a special trip.  We had to keep reminding them that it was Kayla's trip so she came first.  Ours have ways of getting special attention of course, like all kids do, but they've never shown any kind of jealousy to Kayla.  Maybe because she's not the "squeaky wheel" around here.  Until she gets sick, anyway, and then they are very solicitous towards her.  Could it be that we got lucky on that one?



Sounds like you have been very lucky, I also have noticed that kids seem to react diffferently depending on the illness. I will use a few examples I have come across, One of my neighbors has a set of twins one was born healthy the other was born with  Cerebral palsy. the older siblings and even the twin treat her with such special care no jealousy as they became older because they knew her brain fucnction was not quite where it should be etc and every day was a challange. 

Another woman I know has 3 kids all within same age range one has lupas at times the child is sick as sick can be and other times seems ok for most part minus reg dr visits and few extra pills. that family runs into issues because where the kids all seem within level there is nothing truly setting them apart physically/mentally minus an illness jealousy becomes a huge deal. 

then course you have my two, both with pretty well same issues, just each ones issues vary in intensity, IBS Crohns, bronchial asthma, Asthma/chronic pnumonia, arthritis and a few other things to add into it, they  have moments where they just get sooo fustrated and feeling left out etc


----------



## maroo

I am not a Mom - so I have very little to say on this....

The only thing I would add is that I hope anyone out there that has two children that would qualify for a wish would pursue one for each of their kids. 

I know that the whole family "gets" the wish - since it is a trip - but I so firmly believe that each child should feel special and have a special trip for them if they qualify.  

I know so many families with two children who qualify that have decided not to pursue the 2nd wish - and I get why...I just think it makes such a difference in the life of the child - a real boost in self esteem and the feeling that they can accomplish something really great - that each child should experience it.

If the family is able - help with some fundraising to offset the cost or pay it forward - but don't hesitate to get two wishes. 

That is just my 5 cents.  


*and this isn't directed at any one person posting...I feel this way about all of the people I know that live near me, too.*


----------



## J'sMum

maroo said:


> I am not a Mom - so I have very little to say on this....
> 
> The only thing I would add is that I hope anyone out there that has two children that would qualify for a wish would pursue one for each of their kids.
> 
> I know that the whole family "gets" the wish - since it is a trip - but I so firmly believe that each child should feel special and have a special trip for them if they qualify.
> 
> I know so many families with two children who qualify that have decided not to pursue the 2nd wish - and I get why...I just think it makes such a difference in the life of the child - a real boost in self esteem and the feeling that they can accomplish something really great - that each child should experience it.
> 
> If the family is able - help with some fundraising to offset the cost or pay it forward - but don't hesitate to get two wishes.
> 
> That is just my 5 cents.
> 
> 
> *and this isn't directed at any one person posting...I feel this way about all of the people I know that live near me, too.*



I love your 5 cents  and I so do agree in all cases but ours. LOL long story as to why


----------



## kctwinmommy

I'm so sorry to be absent from this thread, I just got overwhelmed with things going on with the kids and school. But I posted a few questions in my PTR if anyone can take a look and give me some ideas! Thanks!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ugh...posted this long post and it didn't go through. I will post it again tomorrow.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> ugh...posted this long post and it didn't go through. I will post it again tomorrow.



aw shucks! 

I hate it when that happens.  It happens to me sometimes, too.  More often with PM's lately though...??  Especially if I try to post from my phone.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I am not a Mom - so I have very little to say on this....
> 
> The only thing I would add is that I hope anyone out there that has two children that would qualify for a wish would pursue one for each of their kids.
> 
> I know that the whole family "gets" the wish - since it is a trip - but I so firmly believe that each child should feel special and have a special trip for them if they qualify.
> 
> I know so many families with two children who qualify that have decided not to pursue the 2nd wish - and I get why...I just think it makes such a difference in the life of the child - a real boost in self esteem and the feeling that they can accomplish something really great - that each child should experience it.
> 
> If the family is able - help with some fundraising to offset the cost or pay it forward - but don't hesitate to get two wishes.
> 
> That is just my 5 cents.
> 
> 
> *and this isn't directed at any one person posting...I feel this way about all of the people I know that live near me, too.*



Take 2...
I am one of those that didn't want to do a a second trip. We were blessed with a trip of a lifetime. This was our 2nd trip as a family. The other one was a 2 day trip to San Diego. Before our trip the wish granter asked if any of the other kids had Mito. We said that korissa was in the process of getting diagnosed. They said as soon as she does she gets a wish(this was in front of her). When we got back from our trip we became involved with MAW. At each event they asked us if we were going to put referrals for the other kids(at this time we saw the Genetist and it was confirmed that all the kids have Mito, but may not show symptoms...except for Korissa). They kept saying they do many family with multiple kids that all get wishes. It took a year plus(after many talks with the granter and other...in front of the kids) we decided to ask the Ped if she would do it. She said she would. Once she got the referral, she had many question so she called the Northern California chapter and L.A. Chapter and they both said that the child had to be in a life threatening condition at the time of referral. I told the Ped that's not true. The child has to have a life threatening condition, but nothing is stated that they had to be at time at referral. It's in the website. If that's the case...than those kids that are in remission wouldn't qualify. The Ped denied all the kids. They were sad, but understood. 

     We saw our wish granter at the Holiday party and asked how the referral was going. I told her what happened. She got someone else higher up and we talked...in front of the kids. She couldn't do anything as far as being denied, because what's done is done, but gave me pointer when and if we tried again. We didn't want too. We again saw people from MAW at 2 other fundraisers and told us to do the referral again, but this time just korissa. Again we still weren't ready and not sure we wanted too. In March of this year we did the walk for Wishes and again it was brought up(in front of kids) and we said we will talk with Korissa GI. 

  Korissa had an appt. late March and we talked to her about it. She said she would do it...if Korissa wanted it...of course she does. A month later she calls me and said she was having problems with the referral. She spoke to the kids Mito specialist and he said Mito wasn't a progressive disease. What!!!...Mito is a progressive disease. Ask any other mito doctor. If that's the case than why is Kylee and korissa getting worse and not better. Kylee went from 1 feeding tube to 2. She went 2 years without being in the hospital to being in the hospital 29 days so far this year. My daughter can't even poop without meds. The GI didn't know what to do. I just asked her to please don't turn the referral in if she couldn't give her her wish. She agreed not to turn it in. I just didn't want another denied letter in the mail. 

    We had a talk with Korissa and told her this was a good thing. Korissa and Kylee both had another GI appt in July and the GI again brought up MAW...ugh...just when I finally got it out of Korissa mind. She said she got more paper from MAW and that she really wanted to do it, but not sure how. I asked her if I can see the paper and she got it out. I just said if you check this...say it's progressive, and sign your name...Korissa gets a Wish. I told the GI if she felt Korissa deserves a wish than that's great, but if not...that's ok too. I was leavingit up to her. I just want to put this behind us. One week later we get a call from the wish granter that Korissa got her wish. 

   Because the other kids can't have a wish we asked Korissa if she can choose a trip, so we can all enjoy it. She agreed to it(I know she would of picked a shopping spree...computers). It was her choice to go to Disney World and all the other agreed. We had a blast last time and so much we didn't get to do. That's the long story on the getting the second wish. I don't think the other should get a wish as they have nothing life threatening at this time. I say that because Mito can show it ugly butt anytime. 

    Back to Kyra.... I don't show favoritizem(sp) to any of my kids. If we buy something for one kid..they all get something. Kyra and I have the closes relationship. She comes to me and we talk. We go shopping together(when I have money...lol) as the other girls likes to stay home, but than she keeps saying Kylee is my favorite and she is my princess. I do tend to her a little more, just the fact she is 7 and she has a lot of medical needs. She has endured 12 surgeries...4 of them major and countless medical procedures. Some I wouldn't even do, but she does them like a trooper. I love all my kids the same and I just wish she would see it. If I take out my camera..the first thing she says...taking pictures of Kylee your princess. If you look at my pics..I take pics of all the kids. Not just one. I wish she can see that too. I think concouling(sp) is what she needs. Maybe finding some pixie dust for her. Today was a hard day. I tried to get the 4 girls to do a creation together, but after 10 min of disagreeing...I finally said that just Korissa and Kylee will be doing it. It was mainly Korissa creation though...lol. If that wasn't bad enough...Our local newspaper was there and talked with Korissa and we talked about Kylee. That's were she lost it. You can see the tears in her eyes. From that moment...she has been in a sad/bad mood. I'm stressed out. I haven't felt well the last week. Stress and Mito don't go well. Sorry for this long post...my other was longer...lol. Just wanted to see what other do. My husband just say..she is 14 and she should understand...hello... how would you feel... that's right... not great when you have 2 sibling that are getting wishes and all the talk is on them. Yes...we said the trip is for all the kids, but Korissa is still going to get more pixie dust than anyone else.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> I can only offer a bit of advice on thius subject, and thats simply it because what works for one child does not always work for another.
> 
> Katelynn was always my ill child. James other then occasional tummy aches when little in most ways seemed healthy, hind sight now shows me just how wrong I was but I presumed his tummy aches was jealousy etc attention grabbing concepts from him due to fact his sister was so ill.
> 
> Katelynn once James started to become so ill seemed to suddenly get worse. Her knee's hurt more her legs her you name it.
> 
> In both cases I was wrong. James obviosuly turned out to be seriosuly ill and Katelynn turned out to have a hallow bone in her knee and will most likely end up with a knee replacement once she has finished growing.
> 
> My ramble on this is , I know a small ache can sometimes seem to be attention getting, and it may be that the child simply needs a bit of extra attention but it may also be that there is something actually happening. I would double check that it isn't anything first ( I;m sure you have just saying in case because it took me awhile)
> 
> If it turned out not to be anything wrong have you thought of big brother big sister for her? Many think it's for kids from broken homes or lacking brother and sisters and thats not always the case. Sometimes a child simply needs a way to feel special. and where she is healthy this is an option for her to feel special amongst a crew of ill kiddos that need extra attention even though we know they would trade all that attention for normalcy.
> 
> Jealousy among siblings is a normal reaction. Even Katelynn who is 17 age wise , emotionally a bit younger has had jealous moments with James on this Wish Trip. even though she is included, and the trip has been tailor made for her too and even the Big Give paid special attention to her as well she still has a moment now and then where "I was always and still am always so sick but I never had a wish granted" etc etc etc, Now I know if I persued it that Katelynn would still qualify for a wish. But as a family we have chosen not to because we do feel that both kiddos are gaining the benefits of this trip.  But again the jealusy does come up now and then.
> 
> If the jealousy becomes so great that it inhibits the everyday living and the chance to enjoy all thats going on around her then maybe even counseling would help? It's alot to take on being healthy while siblings are ill, soo much guilt falls on thier shoulders even though no parent , dr or anyone involved does it. Many children just automatically start a cycle of the guilt by simply feeling angry at a moment that they are not getting the attention, then will feel guilty for what they felt, then will feel guilty they are healthy and siblings are not and that they feel greedy for wanting the attention etc etc etc vicious cycle.
> 
> I'm tired today so I hope i am putting the words out here correctly
> 
> bascially see if there is some way to make her feel extra special be it Big brothers big sisters or some other type of function etc. I am not sure if you have done what I have which many of us have but get fustrated with the one who is not currently ill and say something like , well you should be happy you don't have to deal; with x y and z  if you have it's soo normal to have done so and maybe next time one of the kiddos get jealous over another even if you do not cvompletely understand and agree with the jealousy try the empathy approach?  something along the lines of validating that you hear how they feel and understand and diversion to the jealusy that comes with, I know with katelynn and James If i was in situation you are in where one had something special happening and other did not and one did not want to go I would say something like, " I know how hard it is for you that xyz123 is happening, but how cool is it that because of xyz123 you get the opportunity to experiance abc.
> 
> If I am not making sense typing this out let me know? LOL James had remicade today and that always gets me all fuzzy. but when i read yoru post i was all OMG I know what she is going through feeling etc and also if you ever need to just have someone on the outside to talk to pm me and i can give you my phone number or I can call you etc free calling on my end where I have Vonage.



We don't have a big sister/brother out here. I'm sure she wouldn't do it anyways. I do take her leg pains seriously. I know it's the Mito. I told her I'm talking to the Genetisit next week about it and I switch Peds and taking her the first week of October to see her. I'm always tell her to go sit and relax, but nothing really can be done about it(I don't tell her that). 

    We really felt the same as you on the second wish, but if you my post down a few..you know why we decided to do it. ((hugs)) Katelynn will see many pixie dust soon.


----------



## J'sMum

Mom2mitokids said:


> We don't have a big sister/brother out here. I'm sure she wouldn't do it anyways. I do take her leg pains seriously. I know it's the Mito. I told her I'm talking to the Genetisit next week about it and I switch Peds and taking her the first week of October to see her. I'm always tell her to go sit and relax, but nothing really can be done about it(I don't tell her that).
> 
> We really felt the same as you on the second wish, but if you my post down a few..you know why we decided to do it. ((hugs)) Katelynn will see many pixie dust soon.



Oh how unfortunate that they don't have big brotyhr big sisters over your way , was just a quick brain storm idea on my part :/ I have nooo doubts that you are on top of her leg pain,, I hope and pray that i did not make you feel otherwise, I was more or less trying to give an example of how how it is to spin in 2 directions , and I have nooo idea how hard it is to spin in any more then that at all. 

LOL you are better then me i have to tell you cause I know at some point those words have slipped out of my mouth to both katelynn and james about well you know there is not much I can do about it Ugh @ those days everything i say seems to come out wrong.

 I've read your PTR and I think it is sooo awesome that your other daughter is having a wish granted and yes Katelynn has already had her share of Pixie dust. In fact one of the Mailings that came in from the Big Give was sent special to her  which made me melt

My postings was more to try and be helpful and supportive, if they came across any other way i do so apologise. I pride myself on being a very empathetic person sometimes though, postings, even talking outloud things don't come out the way i would really want them to sound *sigh*


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey Everyone!!
Checking in!! We are haaving an AMAZING trip!! I can't wait to get home and tell you all of the wonderful things that have happened for us.
Thanks to all of you for your tips and help!!
The kids are already planning the trip for Spring Break to volunteer!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

We have dates!!!!!  We didn't think DS10 qualified but we were wrong.  We will be at GKTW Dec 11 -17.  He picked the trip, the kids just don't know when we are going.  No one would sleep till then if they did.  Please help me be a great KOTS.  



Will do a PTR soon.

Bearshouse


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Take 2...
> I am one of those that didn't want to do a a second trip. We were blessed with a trip of a lifetime. This was our 2nd trip as a family. The other one was a 2 day trip to San Diego. Before our trip the wish granter asked if any of the other kids had Mito. We said that korissa was in the process of getting diagnosed. They said as soon as she does she gets a wish(this was in front of her). When we got back from our trip we became involved with MAW. At each event they asked us if we were going to put referrals for the other kids(at this time we saw the Genetist and it was confirmed that all the kids have Mito, but may not show symptoms...except for Korissa). They kept saying they do many family with multiple kids that all get wishes. It took a year plus(after many talks with the granter and other...in front of the kids) we decided to ask the Ped if she would do it. She said she would. Once she got the referral, she had many question so she called the Northern California chapter and L.A. Chapter and they both said that the child had to be in a life threatening condition at the time of referral. I told the Ped that's not true. The child has to have a life threatening condition, but nothing is stated that they had to be at time at referral. It's in the website. If that's the case...than those kids that are in remission wouldn't qualify. The Ped denied all the kids. They were sad, but understood.
> 
> We saw our wish granter at the Holiday party and asked how the referral was going. I told her what happened. She got someone else higher up and we talked...in front of the kids. She couldn't do anything as far as being denied, because what's done is done, but gave me pointer when and if we tried again. We didn't want too. We again saw people from MAW at 2 other fundraisers and told us to do the referral again, but this time just korissa. Again we still weren't ready and not sure we wanted too. In March of this year we did the walk for Wishes and again it was brought up(in front of kids) and we said we will talk with Korissa GI.
> 
> Korissa had an appt. late March and we talked to her about it. She said she would do it...if Korissa wanted it...of course she does. A month later she calls me and said she was having problems with the referral. She spoke to the kids Mito specialist and he said Mito wasn't a progressive disease. What!!!...Mito is a progressive disease. Ask any other mito doctor. If that's the case than why is Kylee and korissa getting worse and not better. Kylee went from 1 feeding tube to 2. She went 2 years without being in the hospital to being in the hospital 29 days so far this year. My daughter can't even poop without meds. The GI didn't know what to do. I just asked her to please don't turn the referral in if she couldn't give her her wish. She agreed not to turn it in. I just didn't want another denied letter in the mail.
> 
> We had a talk with Korissa and told her this was a good thing. Korissa and Kylee both had another GI appt in July and the GI again brought up MAW...ugh...just when I finally got it out of Korissa mind. She said she got more paper from MAW and that she really wanted to do it, but not sure how. I asked her if I can see the paper and she got it out. I just said if you check this...say it's progressive, and sign your name...Korissa gets a Wish. I told the GI if she felt Korissa deserves a wish than that's great, but if not...that's ok too. I was leavingit up to her. I just want to put this behind us. One week later we get a call from the wish granter that Korissa got her wish.
> 
> Because the other kids can't have a wish we asked Korissa if she can choose a trip, so we can all enjoy it. She agreed to it(I know she would of picked a shopping spree...computers). It was her choice to go to Disney World and all the other agreed. We had a blast last time and so much we didn't get to do. That's the long story on the getting the second wish. I don't think the other should get a wish as they have nothing life threatening at this time. I say that because Mito can show it ugly butt anytime.
> 
> Back to Kyra.... I don't show favoritizem(sp) to any of my kids. If we buy something for one kid..they all get something. Kyra and I have the closes relationship. She comes to me and we talk. We go shopping together(when I have money...lol) as the other girls likes to stay home, but than she keeps saying Kylee is my favorite and she is my princess. I do tend to her a little more, just the fact she is 7 and she has a lot of medical needs. She has endured 12 surgeries...4 of them major and countless medical procedures. Some I wouldn't even do, but she does them like a trooper. I love all my kids the same and I just wish she would see it. If I take out my camera..the first thing she says...taking pictures of Kylee your princess. If you look at my pics..I take pics of all the kids. Not just one. I wish she can see that too. I think concouling(sp) is what she needs. Maybe finding some pixie dust for her. Today was a hard day. I tried to get the 4 girls to do a creation together, but after 10 min of disagreeing...I finally said that just Korissa and Kylee will be doing it. It was mainly Korissa creation though...lol. If that wasn't bad enough...Our local newspaper was there and talked with Korissa and we talked about Kylee. That's were she lost it. You can see the tears in her eyes. From that moment...she has been in a sad/bad mood. I'm stressed out. I haven't felt well the last week. Stress and Mito don't go well. Sorry for this long post...my other was longer...lol. Just wanted to see what other do. My husband just say..she is 14 and she should understand...hello... how would you feel... that's right... not great when you have 2 sibling that are getting wishes and all the talk is on them. Yes...we said the trip is for all the kids, but Korissa is still going to get more pixie dust than anyone else.





Unless your kids really try to see the differences, I think they will find that at GKTW and the parks they are ALL treated like royalty.  So hopefully some of the jealousy will be assuaged by then.  



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> Checking in!! We are haaving an AMAZING trip!! I can't wait to get home and tell you all of the wonderful things that have happened for us.
> Thanks to all of you for your tips and help!!
> The kids are already planning the trip for Spring Break to volunteer!!!



Awesome!!!!   I can't wait to hear all about it!



Bearshouse said:


> We have dates!!!!!  We didn't think DS10 qualified but we were wrong.  We will be at GKTW Dec 11 -17.  He picked the trip, the kids just don't know when we are going.  No one would sleep till then if they did.  Please help me be a great KOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a PTR soon.
> 
> Bearshouse



Awesome!!!


----------



## pacrosby

jenb1023 said:


> Hi Pamela!  I don't know the answer to your question but wanted to say hey!    I have been MIA from the DIS off and on over the last 5 months too.  I'm still subscribed to your TR's.  We did go to US/IOA for a few days in May thanks to your rave reviews and just loved Seuss Landing!



Hey there!  Isn't Seuss Landing a trip? LOL  I have been trying to keep the budget for our upcoming December trip to a minimum but have decided we just have to splurge for some time at IOA/US....in particular Suessland at Christmas!  Thanks for not giving up on my TR's! Yes I will get back and finish (yes I will yes I will yes I will) 

btw we went to PA this summer.................Sesame, Dutch Wonderland and Hershey.  Just loved driving through Amish Country.  Do you live in that general area?  Beautiful.



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> *Hi Pamela! I was just thinking about you yesterday! How are you all doing? I am curious to know this as well as I am thinking of us volunteering on our return trip as well. That is a great idea to do a donation drive!  When are you guys going in December? *



Hi!!!  I can't wait to have the time to just veg on the Dis and read about everyone's trips.  I hope you guys had the time of your lives!!  Everyone is very well, thanks for asking.  Hope you and yours are equally happy and healthy  I actually called gktw and asked them about volunteering and they said the kids have to be 10.  Bummer.  We'll still plan to go and spend the day...........hopefully hit the Christmas party on Thursday night (hope Murphy is there).   We'll be going from December 8-15 (our Wish trip was 9-16 so truly an anniversay trip).  The lady from gktw said they always need stuffed animals and such so we're thinking of trying to see how many stuffed gingerbread men we could collect for our donation drive 





maroo said:


> hello!    How is Matty?  How are you guys?



We are very well, thanks for asking.  Matty is just terrific.......has remained healthy throughout the year, just started first grade and is enjoying weekly swimming and tennis lessons (LOVES his tennis).  He took a horseback riding program this summer which he loved..............it was absolutely hilarious though, this little tiny peanut with this HUGE horse!  The instructor had serious concerns when he first showed up but took it all back in no time.  That Matty!  He is somethin'  

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## rcq925

Bearshouse said:


> We have dates!!!!!  We didn't think DS10 qualified but we were wrong.  We will be at GKTW Dec 11 -17.  He picked the trip, the kids just don't know when we are going.  No one would sleep till then if they did.  Please help me be a great KOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a PTR soon.
> 
> Bearshouse



Woo Hoo on dates!!  So exciting   Looking forward to reading your PTR!


----------



## rcq925

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> Checking in!! We are haaving an AMAZING trip!! I can't wait to get home and tell you all of the wonderful things that have happened for us.
> Thanks to all of you for your tips and help!!
> The kids are already planning the trip for Spring Break to volunteer!!!



So glad  you are having an AMAZING trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

rcq925 said:


> So glad  you are having an AMAZING trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures!!!




Can't wait to hear about your trip!!!


----------



## ALLmom

I found a great deal on a perfect hotel in a perfect location that we could never otherwise afford to stay at but there is one problem... max occupancy is four people and we are a family of five.  I am not worried about space because we are only staying for a two nights and the kids are small but I do feel somewhat guilty about violating any rules.  How strict are hotels about this with young families?


----------



## alaskanabbott

Mom2mitokids said:


> Sorry to hear about James. I did read his PTR and TR. Kylee did have a muscle biopsy, Korissa has not. How did James get confirmed with MNGIE? Kylee fits it perfectly, but the blood test said no. She does have white matter on her MRI.



He had the deterioration of the white matter, the neuro-disfucntions, the problem with his eyes, the severe dysmotility, reduced muscle mass, and some things from his blood work, but I cannot remember exactly what...I guess just text book. He has a "clinical" diagnosis since we decided against the muscle biopsy, but the neuro said it wasn't really necessary at that point, since everything else was there. I'm not sure if I shared this in my TR, but remember when we found out our other son was having seizures? James' Neuro looked into that son's past medical history and said he believes he also has a Mito disorer. He had very similar problems as James when he turned 12, and was even hospitalized for a bit, and they told us he had JRA, even though it was never his bones but his muscles that hurt. He still has tons of muscle pain, but he is no where near as severe as James. We opted against getting him diagnosed as to not interfere with his career plans.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> Checking in!! We are haaving an AMAZING trip!! I can't wait to get home and tell you all of the wonderful things that have happened for us.
> Thanks to all of you for your tips and help!!
> The kids are already planning the trip for Spring Break to volunteer!!!



Glad you all are having a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Bearshouse said:


> We have dates!!!!!  We didn't think DS10 qualified but we were wrong.  We will be at GKTW Dec 11 -17.  He picked the trip, the kids just don't know when we are going.  No one would sleep till then if they did.  Please help me be a great KOTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a PTR soon.
> 
> Bearshouse



Yeah on dates!!!!!! Can't wait to read you PTR.


----------



## jenb1023

pacrosby said:


> Hey there!  Isn't Seuss Landing a trip? LOL  I have been trying to keep the budget for our upcoming December trip to a minimum but have decided we just have to splurge for some time at IOA/US....in particular Suessland at Christmas!  Thanks for not giving up on my TR's! Yes I will get back and finish (yes I will yes I will yes I will)
> 
> btw we went to PA this summer.................Sesame, Dutch Wonderland and Hershey.  Just loved driving through Amish Country.  Do you live in that general area?  Beautiful.



Seuss Landing was amazing!  I would love to see it at Christmas too!

Hershey is about 20 minutes from my house.  We have season passes to Hersheypark.  Lancaster/Amish Country is about 45 minutes away.

I forgot to quote your answer to Maroo but I am so glad to hear Matty is doing well!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

Here is the link to our PTR

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2562475

So excited!

Bearshouse


----------



## Manymosi

I just added an update to our PTR:

http://www.disboards.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=2544986


----------



## tinytreasures

maroo said:


> I am not a Mom - so I have very little to say on this....
> 
> The only thing I would add is that I hope anyone out there that has two children that would qualify for a wish would pursue one for each of their kids.
> 
> I know that the whole family "gets" the wish - since it is a trip - but I so firmly believe that each child should feel special and have a special trip for them if they qualify.
> 
> I know so many families with two children who qualify that have decided not to pursue the 2nd wish - and I get why...I just think it makes such a difference in the life of the child - a real boost in self esteem and the feeling that they can accomplish something really great - that each child should experience it.
> 
> If the family is able - help with some fundraising to offset the cost or pay it forward - but don't hesitate to get two wishes.
> 
> That is just my 5 cents.
> 
> 
> *and this isn't directed at any one person posting...I feel this way about all of the people I know that live near me, too.*



I hear you Maroo but I still feel guilty about it, like we are taking away from other kids that should get to go too.


----------



## crashbb

ALLmom said:


> I found a great deal on a perfect hotel in a perfect location that we could never otherwise afford to stay at but there is one problem... max occupancy is four people and we are a family of five.  I am not worried about space because we are only staying for a two nights and the kids are small but I do feel somewhat guilty about violating any rules.  How strict are hotels about this with young families?



They are often pretty strict since it is a fire code violation (so a law, rather than just the hotel out to make money).  Often though, a very young child (under 3 usually) doesn't count in the occupancy (but only one child can be not included). Is anyone in your family under 3?


----------



## alizesmom

tinytreasures said:


> I hear you Maroo but I still feel guilty about it, like we are taking away from other kids that should get to go too.



I've been off the boards for a few months but your post caught my attention. Our family has had 2 wish trips to WDW and GKTW. We were reassured that our trip would not prevent another child from getting a trip. FWIW, only our first son went on the first trip and he had died prior to our daughter's trip. Our newest son also has had a wish but not a trip. Each of our children has been adopted from the foster system with multiple physical problems. To deny one child a wish because someone else in the family had one would be unkind.  karen


----------



## kissesbykim

Mom2mitokids said:


> How do you all handle jealousy? Kyra is so jealous of Korissa and Kylee. Like today...we are going to Cold Stone for Kylee and Korissa to make there ice cream creation for the 30th. She doesn't even want to go. She isn't really looking forward to the trip, because it'll be all about korissa. I feel so bad, but I tell her it's good that you are healthy. I ask her if she wants to be Kylee and be poked hundreds of time and be in the hospital all the time. I also think she makes up her leg pains, so she can get some sympathy. I think that is why Steven act up...to get our attention. Just wondering how everyone else deals with this.



It's hard for siblings to deal with illness.. especially since you have 2 kids with medical problems. Sign up the sibling on www.supersibs.org. They have great programs.


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Hi everyone,

We are brand new to the board. Our son was granted a wish trip and we are so looking forward to the trip. Here's a link to his story ...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612


----------



## J'sMum

icecreamforbreakfast said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are brand new to the board. Our son was granted a wish trip and we are so looking forward to the trip. Here's a link to his story ...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612



 Hope you find it useful here  and on my way now to yoru PTR, cute nick btw


----------



## Mom2mitokids

icecreamforbreakfast said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are brand new to the board. Our son was granted a wish trip and we are so looking forward to the trip. Here's a link to his story ...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612



 off now to read your PTR.


----------



## NDdisney

We leave in 4 days for our wish trip! I hope it will be full of wonderful memories.


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> I hear you Maroo but I still feel guilty about it, like we are taking away from other kids that should get to go too.



  Bless your heart!!    Please don't worry!!!  She qualifies too and should get her wish.  



alizesmom said:


> I've been off the boards for a few months but your post caught my attention. Our family has had 2 wish trips to WDW and GKTW. We were reassured that our trip would not prevent another child from getting a trip. FWIW, only our first son went on the first trip and he had died prior to our daughter's trip. Our newest son also has had a wish but not a trip. Each of our children has been adopted from the foster system with multiple physical problems. To deny one child a wish because someone else in the family had one would be unkind.  karen



I am glad you posted this info re:not having finances as the issue through MAW.



icecreamforbreakfast said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are brand new to the board. Our son was granted a wish trip and we are so looking forward to the trip. Here's a link to his story ...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612



awesome!  I will head over there shortly!!!! 

!!  And I love your user name!



NDdisney said:


> We leave in 4 days for our wish trip! I hope it will be full of wonderful memories.



Keep your eyes out for me.  I will easy to spot...I will have a mickey head on the back of the wheelchair I am driving (hurt foot - feet, really) and it will be lit up at night.  Feel free to say hi!!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

NDdisney said:


> We leave in 4 days for our wish trip! I hope it will be full of wonderful memories.



You are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

So I just finished editing out photo pass pics and ended up with over 300. So I sent for the CD.
Do I have to wait for the CD to get here or is there a way to download them from the site?
I want to do more work on my TR while Haylee is at school.
I gave everyone a card and started a contest like was mentined here. AMber won with 128.


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> So I just finished editing out photo pass pics and ended up with over 300. So I sent for the CD.
> Do I have to wait for the CD to get here or is there a way to download them from the site?
> I want to do more work on my TR while Haylee is at school.
> I gave everyone a card and started a contest like was mentined here. AMber won with 128.



Awesome!  I am so glad you got the PhotoPass CD!!!

You will, unfortunately, have to wait till it gets here. 

Most families that do the TR's go ahead and start with the travel day and go ahead and write some of the other posts as you wait for the pics.  

The hardest part about doing a TR is going ahead and writing asap so that you don't forget anything...I remember thinking I would NEVER forget that trip, because it was so special - but it is amazing how quickly I forgot some details.     HA...

I am glad you are home and glad you got the CD!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> Awesome!  I am so glad you got the PhotoPass CD!!!
> 
> You will, unfortunately, have to wait till it gets here.
> 
> Most families that do the TR's go ahead and start with the travel day and go ahead and write some of the other posts as you wait for the pics.
> 
> The hardest part about doing a TR is going ahead and writing asap so that you don't forget anything...I remember thinking I would NEVER forget that trip, because it was so special - but it is amazing how quickly I forgot some details.     HA...
> 
> I am glad you are home and glad you got the CD!



Thanks Mary!
I figured that. I'm actually writing it all up in Word and making it into a book form also. Then I'm having it bound for everyone.

Wait till you hear about us almost getting beat up at Hollywood Studios!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> Awesome!  I am so glad you got the PhotoPass CD!!!
> 
> You will, unfortunately, have to wait till it gets here.
> 
> Most families that do the TR's go ahead and start with the travel day and go ahead and write some of the other posts as you wait for the pics.
> 
> The hardest part about doing a TR is going ahead and writing asap so that you don't forget anything...I remember thinking I would NEVER forget that trip, because it was so special - but it is amazing how quickly I forgot some details.     HA...
> 
> I am glad you are home and glad you got the CD!



Thanks Mary!
I figured that. I'm actually writing it all up in Word and making it into a book form also. Then I'm having it bound for everyone.

Wait till you hear about us almost getting beat up at Hollywood Studios!!!


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> Thanks Mary!
> I figured that. I'm actually writing it all up in Word and making it into a book form also. Then I'm having it bound for everyone.
> 
> *Wait till you hear about us almost getting beat up at Hollywood Studios!!*!


----------



## rcq925

NDdisney said:


> We leave in 4 days for our wish trip! I hope it will be full of wonderful memories.



Have a magical trip!  We would love to hear about it when you get back!!


----------



## rcq925

icecreamforbreakfast said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are brand new to the board. Our son was granted a wish trip and we are so looking forward to the trip. Here's a link to his story ...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612



  On my way to check it out!


----------



## maroo

Check this out...

Disney "picked" Lauren's picture!!!   This is for their Disney Memories promo! 

Can you guys "LIKE" it for her?  She would be so excited to have some "likes" before she got home from school!

She is going to be so excited...

I think this link will work...

http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/?CMP=KNC-DPMemBrandFY11Google&s_kwcid=TC|11537|disney%20memories||S||6259475413#/detail/1162


----------



## syammt

maroo said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Disney "picked" Lauren's picture!!!   This is for their Disney Memories promo!
> 
> Can you guys "LIKE" it for her?  She would be so excited to have some "likes" before she got home from school!
> 
> She is going to be so excited...
> 
> I think this link will work...
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/?CMP=KNC-DPMemBrandFY11Google&s_kwcid=TC|11537|disney%20memories||S||6259475413#/detail/1162




Did it and what an awesome picture.


----------



## fulseasmama

maroo said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Disney "picked" Lauren's picture!!!   This is for their Disney Memories promo!
> 
> Can you guys "LIKE" it for her?  She would be so excited to have some "likes" before she got home from school!
> 
> She is going to be so excited...
> 
> I think this link will work...
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/?CMP=KNC-DPMemBrandFY11Google&s_kwcid=TC|11537|disney%20memories||S||6259475413#/detail/1162



Done!  That is such a great picture...Magic!


----------



## Bearshouse

Amazing Picture Maroo!

Bearshouse


----------



## rcq925

Done!  Great pic of Lauren!!


----------



## Glo's wish

Did it too. Great pic!!


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> The hardest part about doing a TR is going ahead and writing asap so that you don't forget anything...I remember thinking I would NEVER forget that trip, because it was so special - but it is amazing how quickly I forgot some details.     HA...



No doubt!  Only a week after getting home, we had to refer back to the blog to recall what we did on Monday night!

So much happens in so little time you can't possibly remember everything.


----------



## balloondoggle

maroo said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Disney "picked" Lauren's picture!!!   This is for their Disney Memories promo!
> 
> Can you guys "LIKE" it for her?  She would be so excited to have some "likes" before she got home from school!
> 
> She is going to be so excited...
> 
> I think this link will work...
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/?CMP=KNC-DPMemBrandFY11Google&s_kwcid=TC|11537|disney%20memories||S||6259475413#/detail/1162



"liked"


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Disney "picked" Lauren's picture!!!   This is for their Disney Memories promo!
> 
> Can you guys "LIKE" it for her?  She would be so excited to have some "likes" before she got home from school!
> 
> She is going to be so excited...
> 
> I think this link will work...
> 
> http://memories.disneyparks.disney.go.com/?CMP=KNC-DPMemBrandFY11Google&s_kwcid=TC|11537|disney%20memories||S||6259475413#/detail/1162


Done.. Very cute picture of Lauren.


----------



## tinytreasures

love that picture of Lauren


----------



## J'sMum

Mom2mitokids said:


> Done.. Very cute picture of Lauren.



Agreed and also went and voted ! such a perfect picture that one is  




I have had a tough time logging in , usually it will show up top that I am and tonight it's not oddness


----------



## LindaBabe

Some of you who signed up for post cards - the kids should start receiving them soon - the first ones were mailed on Sunday.


----------



## maroo

Thank you all for liking Lauren's pic!

There is no contest or anything and ALL OF YOU GUYS can get your picture on there, too!!  Feel free to try it! 

I have not shown Lauren yet...I don't have her until tomorrow night...but I can't wait to show her!


----------



## BorgKat

Armand, An outgoing 3 year old with lots of energy. But the month after he turned 2 in may of 09, he was diagnosed with Neuroblastoma.  The same week I found out I was pregnant with his little sister.  He is now in remission, and now time for our wish trip.  We are coming Nov 2nd-8th, we cant wait!  We havnt got our GKTW packet yet, this will be our first time flying, and the kids nor I have ever been to the ocean before, so we are also planing a trip to one of the beaches!


----------



## casper_jj11

BorgKat said:


> Armand, An outgoing 3 year old with lots of energy. But the month after he turned 2 in may of 09, he was diagnosed with Neuroblastoma.  The same week I found out I was pregnant with his little sister.  He is now in remission, and now time for our wish trip.  We are coming Nov 2nd-8th, we cant wait!  We havnt got our GKTW packet yet, this will be our first time flying, and the kids nor I have ever been to the ocean before, so we are also planing a trip to one of the beaches!



Welcome! I'm so glad to hear your little guy is in remission. Your story is very similar to ours. The week after I found out I was pregnant with DS3, our daughter, then just days after her first bday, was diagnosed with neuroblastoma as well. She too is in remission. She is now 4.5 yrs old and had her wish trip to Disney in August. It was amazing! You'll have an incredible trip.


----------



## mjarecki

Our son Michael, age 7, has been granted a wish through Make A Wish. Here's a little about Michael's story:

Michael was a normal 7 year old boy until February of 2010. He spent most of February and March sick with high fevers and a bad cough. We were told over those 2 months that he had strep, flu and pneumonia. He wasn't getting better. I kept taking him into the doctor every few days and they kept sending us back home. Finally on March 30th I had had it. He was still coughing, running a fever and was having a hard time breathing. He couldn't get up a flight of stairs withouht having to sit down and take a rest to catch his breath. This was just not normal. I am hyper sensitive to health issues because my mom is a lung transplant patient. She's had 2 transplants and suffers from a form of interstitial lung disease. At the doctor on the 30th they also noticed his rapid breathing and high heart rate. They thought it might be his heart so they sent us to the hospital for an echo and another chest x-ray (4th in 2 months). We did those and went home and as soon as we got home they told us to return to the hospital to do a CT of his chest. We went back and did that and later that night they said we needed to see the pulmonologist right away. The next day we went to meet the pulmonologist. He told us that Michael has Bronchiolitis Obliterans and Bronchiectasis. Bronchiolitis Obliterans is a form of chILD. chILD is Childrens Interstitial Lung Disease. There are several forms of chILD. chILD is very rare. Basically kids with chILD have lost lung function. Their lungs are like dry sponges, they don't contract correctly, which makes oxygen exchange difficult. Kids with chILD have a hard time fighting off disease and are often sick. The diseases of chILD are very rare and therefore any treatment is still in the experimental stages. 
Michael contracted his Bronchiolitis Obliterans from an adneovirus. Since diagnosis Michael is now on oxygen at night, has a port and is receiving iv treatments of IVIG and high dose steroids, has a percussion vest and does several other treatments and medicines. 
It's been a tough year so far. So when our pediatrician said he was referring Michael to Make A Wish we were so excited!
Michael thought long and hard about his wish and settled on Disney World. We were just there in 2009 and he and his younger brother had a great time. Our wish granters came in early September and we are still waiting for dates of our trip. We got notice that the trip was approved, but not scheduled yet. We are hoping to go sometime this fall. 
I'll add more details as we get closer!


----------



## mjarecki

mjarecki said:


> Our son Michael, age 7, has been granted a wish through Make A Wish. Here's a little about Michael's story:
> 
> Michael was a normal 7 year old boy until February of 2010. He spent most of February and March sick with high fevers and a bad cough. We were told over those 2 months that he had strep, flu and pneumonia. He wasn't getting better. I kept taking him into the doctor every few days and they kept sending us back home. Finally on March 30th I had had it. He was still coughing, running a fever and was having a hard time breathing. He couldn't get up a flight of stairs withouht having to sit down and take a rest to catch his breath. This was just not normal. I am hyper sensitive to health issues because my mom is a lung transplant patient. She's had 2 transplants and suffers from a form of interstitial lung disease. At the doctor on the 30th they also noticed his rapid breathing and high heart rate. They thought it might be his heart so they sent us to the hospital for an echo and another chest x-ray (4th in 2 months). We did those and went home and as soon as we got home they told us to return to the hospital to do a CT of his chest. We went back and did that and later that night they said we needed to see the pulmonologist right away. The next day we went to meet the pulmonologist. He told us that Michael has Bronchiolitis Obliterans and Bronchiectasis. Bronchiolitis Obliterans is a form of chILD. chILD is Childrens Interstitial Lung Disease. There are several forms of chILD. chILD is very rare. Basically kids with chILD have lost lung function. Their lungs are like dry sponges, they don't contract correctly, which makes oxygen exchange difficult. Kids with chILD have a hard time fighting off disease and are often sick. The diseases of chILD are very rare and therefore any treatment is still in the experimental stages.
> Michael contracted his Bronchiolitis Obliterans from an adneovirus. Since diagnosis Michael is now on oxygen at night, has a port and is receiving iv treatments of IVIG and high dose steroids, has a percussion vest and does several other treatments and medicines.
> It's been a tough year so far. So when our pediatrician said he was referring Michael to Make A Wish we were so excited!
> Michael thought long and hard about his wish and settled on Disney World. We were just there in 2009 and he and his younger brother had a great time. Our wish granters came in early September and we are still waiting for dates of our trip. We got notice that the trip was approved, but not scheduled yet. We are hoping to go sometime this fall.
> I'll add more details as we get closer!



We just got the call!  We are going November 15-21st.  More details to come soon!


----------



## Glo's wish

LindaBabe said:


> Some of you who signed up for post cards - the kids should start receiving them soon - the first ones were mailed on Sunday.



Thank you so much Linda!! The kids will be estatic!!


----------



## maroo

mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/???  Dates TBA!  

We have a new wish trip pre-trip report!!

And I will add the dates!  - Just saw that! 

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

BorgKat said:


> Armand, An outgoing 3 year old with lots of energy. But the month after he turned 2 in may of 09, he was diagnosed with Neuroblastoma.  The same week I found out I was pregnant with his little sister.  He is now in remission, and now time for our wish trip.  We are coming Nov 2nd-8th, we cant wait!  We havnt got our GKTW packet yet, this will be our first time flying, and the kids nor I have ever been to the ocean before, so we are also planing a trip to one of the beaches!



Hi and  to the disboard. So glad to hear that Armand is doing well and is getting his wish.


----------



## visitingapril09

maroo said:


> mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/???  Dates TBA!
> 
> We have a new wish trip pre-trip report!!
> 
> And I will add the dates!  - Just saw that!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!



Welcome!! So many wish trips to follow! This is wonderful.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mjarecki said:


> Our son Michael, age 7, has been granted a wish through Make A Wish. Here's a little about Michael's story:
> 
> Michael was a normal 7 year old boy until February of 2010. He spent most of February and March sick with high fevers and a bad cough. We were told over those 2 months that he had strep, flu and pneumonia. He wasn't getting better. I kept taking him into the doctor every few days and they kept sending us back home. Finally on March 30th I had had it. He was still coughing, running a fever and was having a hard time breathing. He couldn't get up a flight of stairs withouht having to sit down and take a rest to catch his breath. This was just not normal. I am hyper sensitive to health issues because my mom is a lung transplant patient. She's had 2 transplants and suffers from a form of interstitial lung disease. At the doctor on the 30th they also noticed his rapid breathing and high heart rate. They thought it might be his heart so they sent us to the hospital for an echo and another chest x-ray (4th in 2 months). We did those and went home and as soon as we got home they told us to return to the hospital to do a CT of his chest. We went back and did that and later that night they said we needed to see the pulmonologist right away. The next day we went to meet the pulmonologist. He told us that Michael has Bronchiolitis Obliterans and Bronchiectasis. Bronchiolitis Obliterans is a form of chILD. chILD is Childrens Interstitial Lung Disease. There are several forms of chILD. chILD is very rare. Basically kids with chILD have lost lung function. Their lungs are like dry sponges, they don't contract correctly, which makes oxygen exchange difficult. Kids with chILD have a hard time fighting off disease and are often sick. The diseases of chILD are very rare and therefore any treatment is still in the experimental stages.
> Michael contracted his Bronchiolitis Obliterans from an adneovirus. Since diagnosis Michael is now on oxygen at night, has a port and is receiving iv treatments of IVIG and high dose steroids, has a percussion vest and does several other treatments and medicines.
> It's been a tough year so far. So when our pediatrician said he was referring Michael to Make A Wish we were so excited!
> Michael thought long and hard about his wish and settled on Disney World. We were just there in 2009 and he and his younger brother had a great time. Our wish granters came in early September and we are still waiting for dates of our trip. We got notice that the trip was approved, but not scheduled yet. We are hoping to go sometime this fall.
> I'll add more details as we get closer!



Hi and  to the Disboards. Sorry to hear about the rough year. So glad Michael will be getting his wish. Congrats on getting dates so fast. We have been waiting since July and we are still not 100% on dates yet.


----------



## J'sMum

BorgKat said:


> Armand, An outgoing 3 year old with lots of energy. But the month after he turned 2 in may of 09, he was diagnosed with Neuroblastoma.  The same week I found out I was pregnant with his little sister.  He is now in remission, and now time for our wish trip.  We are coming Nov 2nd-8th, we cant wait!  We havnt got our GKTW packet yet, this will be our first time flying, and the kids nor I have ever been to the ocean before, so we are also planing a trip to one of the beaches!



Hiya and welcome  This is a great board to be on to learn some great information on everything! 




mjarecki said:


> Our son Michael, age 7, has been granted a wish through Make A Wish. Here's a little about Michael's story:
> 
> Michael was a normal 7 year old boy until February of 2010. He spent most of February and March sick with high fevers and a bad cough. We were told over those 2 months that he had strep, flu and pneumonia. He wasn't getting better. I kept taking him into the doctor every few days and they kept sending us back home. Finally on March 30th I had had it. He was still coughing, running a fever and was having a hard time breathing. He couldn't get up a flight of stairs withouht having to sit down and take a rest to catch his breath. This was just not normal. I am hyper sensitive to health issues because my mom is a lung transplant patient. She's had 2 transplants and suffers from a form of interstitial lung disease. At the doctor on the 30th they also noticed his rapid breathing and high heart rate. They thought it might be his heart so they sent us to the hospital for an echo and another chest x-ray (4th in 2 months). We did those and went home and as soon as we got home they told us to return to the hospital to do a CT of his chest. We went back and did that and later that night they said we needed to see the pulmonologist right away. The next day we went to meet the pulmonologist. He told us that Michael has Bronchiolitis Obliterans and Bronchiectasis. Bronchiolitis Obliterans is a form of chILD. chILD is Childrens Interstitial Lung Disease. There are several forms of chILD. chILD is very rare. Basically kids with chILD have lost lung function. Their lungs are like dry sponges, they don't contract correctly, which makes oxygen exchange difficult. Kids with chILD have a hard time fighting off disease and are often sick. The diseases of chILD are very rare and therefore any treatment is still in the experimental stages.
> Michael contracted his Bronchiolitis Obliterans from an adneovirus. Since diagnosis Michael is now on oxygen at night, has a port and is receiving iv treatments of IVIG and high dose steroids, has a percussion vest and does several other treatments and medicines.
> It's been a tough year so far. So when our pediatrician said he was referring Michael to Make A Wish we were so excited!
> Michael thought long and hard about his wish and settled on Disney World. We were just there in 2009 and he and his younger brother had a great time. Our wish granters came in early September and we are still waiting for dates of our trip. We got notice that the trip was approved, but not scheduled yet. We are hoping to go sometime this fall.
> I'll add more details as we get closer!



Aww Thank you for sharing that with us, So Happy Michael is getting a wish  Looking forward to following along


----------



## J'sMum

2 days till adventure begins, 3 until wishflight !!!!


----------



## J'sMum

Um ! Blonde Moment Warning !  THIS IS NOT A TEST, These questions are real and real blonde :} 

1. Will a partial set off metal detector?
2. Will a wire in bra set off detector ?
3. Um yeah see I am now starting to wonder the oddest things. Do you have to empty purse out? like if i have a Nintendo DS, Camera, Cellphone, Um chargers for the 3 in my purse plus the million peices of paper I will most likely carry? 

mmm... Ihad more Blondeness to share but for now it seemed to have left me

Jewlery ?


----------



## cajunfan

J'sMum said:


> Um ! Blonde Moment Warning !  THIS IS NOT A TEST, These questions are real and real blonde :}
> 
> 1. Will a partial set off metal detector?
> 2. Will a wire in bra set off detector ?
> 3. Um yeah see I am now starting to wonder the oddest things. Do you have to empty purse out? like if i have a Nintendo DS, Camera, Cellphone, Um chargers for the 3 in my purse plus the million peices of paper I will most likely carry?
> 
> mmm... Ihad more Blondeness to share but for now it seemed to have left me
> 
> Jewlery ?



Partial will NOT normally set off the detectors

I can only imagine if underwire in the bra made it go off...I would be stripping down in the airport if it was keeping me from my Mickey FIX! In other words, no to this one too!

We usually put our electronics in one bin...cell phones ds ipod, (basically things in our pockets) etc...my chargers stay in my backpack and get scanned in there...my camera is usually in there too. 

Most jewelry will set it off (and change in pockets), so just put it in one of the little bins. 

We basically wear slip on shoes (with socks...yes I wear my crocs with socks to the airport)...that way we just slip them off and into a bin but our feet are not touching the nasty floor. We also clean out our pockets before we head to the screening line...just keep things I need easy access to...cell phone, ipod, ID, etc...that way faster and easier to load things into the bins and get through screening.

Just go in the family line...that way you can take your time and ask any questions there if you forget and don't ask here! 

It is getting close for you folks!

Lynn


----------



## J'sMum

cajunfan said:


> Partial will NOT normally set off the detectors
> YAY cause, yeah I would feel a bit funky having to spit that out to get thru detectors
> 
> I can only imagine if underwire in the bra made it go off...I would be stripping down in the airport if it was keeping me from my Mickey FIX! In other words, no to this one too!
> 
> LOL again YAY cause Katelynn and I both have underwires and I know some are metal and some are plastic I was pondering the idea of havign to waste money to go pick up a sports bra for flying day LOL
> 
> We usually put our electronics in one bin...cell phones ds ipod, (basically things in our pockets) etc...my chargers stay in my backpack and get scanned in there...my camera is usually in there too.
> 
> ok so it is ok to have electronics in backpack to be scanned etc cause if thats the case I will leave it all in Backpack until we get there
> Most jewelry will set it off (and change in pockets), so just put it in one of the little bins.
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will they make my DH take his necklace off???? cause only way his cross is coming off is if he breaks it. He has a fear of being without it so he changed the clasp out so that it's always connected no clasp for taking on and off.
> We basically wear slip on shoes (with socks...yes I wear my crocs with socks to the airport)...that way we just slip them off and into a bin but our feet are not touching the nasty floor. We also clean out our pockets before we head to the screening line...just keep things I need easy access to...cell phone, ipod, ID, etc...that way faster and easier to load things into the bins and get through screening.
> 
> Just go in the family line...that way you can take your time and ask any questions there if you forget and don't ask here!
> 
> It is getting close for you folks!
> 
> Lynn



Thank you for taking the time to answer !  


Has anyone else had trouble with logging in and posts that you make dissappearing etc? This has been driving me crazy LOL


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> Um ! Blonde Moment Warning !  THIS IS NOT A TEST, These questions are real and real blonde :}
> 
> 1. Will a partial set off metal detector?Nope
> 2. Will a wire in bra set off detector ?Nope
> 3. Um yeah see I am now starting to wonder the oddest things. Do you have to empty purse out? like if i have a Nintendo DS, Camera, Cellphone, Um chargers for the 3 in my purse plus the million peices of paper I will most likely carry?each kids had there own carryon and I don't remember takingthere stuff out. I had my ring on and that didn't set it off.
> 
> mmm... Ihad more Blondeness to share but for now it seemed to have left me
> 
> Jewlery ?



This time I won't be going through the metal detector, so I will probably be body searched...ugh


----------



## that's nice

J'sMum said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer !
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had trouble with logging in and posts that you make dissappearing etc? This has been driving me crazy LOL



I would keep your wedding ring on (my friend left his wedding ring in one of those bins.. then we ran back and luckily it was still there) and I would have your DH keep his necklace on. If the detector started going off, he can ask to be taken to the side and patted down that way. 


Make sure when you log in you check the little box to 'remember me'. Then when you are done click the 'Log out' button under your name on the upper right hand side of the screen.


----------



## nursekimber

Hi,
We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!

Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.  

We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.

We would appreciate any advice.

Kim


----------



## LindaBabe

I met the most charming wish family in line at the Lion King Show yesterday.  What is it about these kids?  THEY came up behind us and engaged _me_ in conversation - by the time we were let in, I felt like grandma!  SO friendly and nice - three little brothers, mom and Auntie.  I encouraged them to come over here and join in!  They had never heard of the DIS, imagine that


----------



## rcq925

J'sMum said:


> 2 days till adventure begins, 3 until wishflight !!!!



Have a Magical Trip!!  Can't wait to hear all about it when you return!!  Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## rcq925

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
> Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!
> 
> Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.
> 
> We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.
> 
> We would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Kim




Wow that will be so cool to actually be at Disney and GKTW on Christmas Day!  I am sure it will be a Christmas that your family will never forget!

We are going November 14-20 on our wish trip and I am sure I will have some more Christmas advice for you after we return!  I am so glad that your child has been granted a wish!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

BorgKat said:


> Armand, An outgoing 3 year old with lots of energy. But the month after he turned 2 in may of 09, he was diagnosed with Neuroblastoma.  The same week I found out I was pregnant with his little sister.  He is now in remission, and now time for our wish trip.  We are coming Nov 2nd-8th, we cant wait!  We havnt got our GKTW packet yet, this will be our first time flying, and the kids nor I have ever been to the ocean before, so we are also planing a trip to one of the beaches!



WELCOME!!!
Remission is such a BEAUTIFUL word!! My son has been  2 year 5 months in remission (testicular Cancer)
I look forward to hearing your plans!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

mjarecki said:


> Our son Michael, age 7, has been granted a wish through Make A Wish. Here's a little about Michael's story:
> 
> Michael was a normal 7 year old boy until February of 2010. He spent most of February and March sick with high fevers and a bad cough. We were told over those 2 months that he had strep, flu and pneumonia. He wasn't getting better. I kept taking him into the doctor every few days and they kept sending us back home. Finally on March 30th I had had it. He was still coughing, running a fever and was having a hard time breathing. He couldn't get up a flight of stairs withouht having to sit down and take a rest to catch his breath. This was just not normal. I am hyper sensitive to health issues because my mom is a lung transplant patient. She's had 2 transplants and suffers from a form of interstitial lung disease. At the doctor on the 30th they also noticed his rapid breathing and high heart rate. They thought it might be his heart so they sent us to the hospital for an echo and another chest x-ray (4th in 2 months). We did those and went home and as soon as we got home they told us to return to the hospital to do a CT of his chest. We went back and did that and later that night they said we needed to see the pulmonologist right away. The next day we went to meet the pulmonologist. He told us that Michael has Bronchiolitis Obliterans and Bronchiectasis. Bronchiolitis Obliterans is a form of chILD. chILD is Childrens Interstitial Lung Disease. There are several forms of chILD. chILD is very rare. Basically kids with chILD have lost lung function. Their lungs are like dry sponges, they don't contract correctly, which makes oxygen exchange difficult. Kids with chILD have a hard time fighting off disease and are often sick. The diseases of chILD are very rare and therefore any treatment is still in the experimental stages.
> Michael contracted his Bronchiolitis Obliterans from an adneovirus. Since diagnosis Michael is now on oxygen at night, has a port and is receiving iv treatments of IVIG and high dose steroids, has a percussion vest and does several other treatments and medicines.
> It's been a tough year so far. So when our pediatrician said he was referring Michael to Make A Wish we were so excited!
> Michael thought long and hard about his wish and settled on Disney World. We were just there in 2009 and he and his younger brother had a great time. Our wish granters came in early September and we are still waiting for dates of our trip. We got notice that the trip was approved, but not scheduled yet. We are hoping to go sometime this fall.
> I'll add more details as we get closer!



WELCOME!!!
I'm excited to hear more!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

J'sMum said:


> Um ! Blonde Moment Warning !  THIS IS NOT A TEST, These questions are real and real blonde :}
> 
> 1. Will a partial set off metal detector?
> 2. Will a wire in bra set off detector ?
> 3. Um yeah see I am now starting to wonder the oddest things. Do you have to empty purse out? like if i have a Nintendo DS, Camera, Cellphone, Um chargers for the 3 in my purse plus the million peices of paper I will most likely carry?
> 
> mmm... Ihad more Blondeness to share but for now it seemed to have left me
> 
> Jewlery ?



You are CRACKING ME UP!!!
I know you are so exctited!! You are going to have os much FUN!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
> Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!
> 
> Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.
> 
> We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.
> 
> We would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Kim



Kaleah and Kalani are so blessed ot have found you for their forever family!!
If you have any questions just ask. This board is such a great source of information!
Looking forward to your planning!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> This time I won't be going through the metal detector, so I will probably be body searched...ugh


Yea you get the massage!! Haylee giggles so hard for that!!



LindaBabe said:


> I met the most charming wish family in line at the Lion King Show yesterday.  What is it about these kids?  THEY came up behind us and engaged _me_ in conversation - by the time we were let in, I felt like grandma!  SO friendly and nice - three little brothers, mom and Auntie.  I encouraged them to come over here and join in!  They had never heard of the DIS, imagine that


I'm so glad you sent them ever and glad to hear you are having a great trip!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
> Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!
> 
> Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.
> 
> We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.
> 
> We would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Kim



Hi and  to the Disboards. So glad Kaleah and Kalani found you and you are now a forever family. How cool to be going to DW and GKTW at Christmas time. We went on my youngest daughter MAW trip in Nov.08 and it was beautiful.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

LindaBabe said:


> I met the most charming wish family in line at the Lion King Show yesterday.  What is it about these kids?  THEY came up behind us and engaged _me_ in conversation - by the time we were let in, I felt like grandma!  SO friendly and nice - three little brothers, mom and Auntie.  I encouraged them to come over here and join in!  They had never heard of the DIS, imagine that



So glad you got to meet a MAW family. You are grandma fairy after all. I had no clue about this board until about 3 months before my oldest got her wish. I wish I knew about it with my youngest wish.


----------



## tinytreasures

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
> Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!
> 
> Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.
> 
> We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.
> 
> We would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Kim



welcome to the board from a fellow foster mom


----------



## nursekimber

Thank you to everyone who welcomed me. I can't wait to read your reports and hope you all have a truly wonderful time. 
We can't wait and really want this to be as relaxing (ok at least that's what I'm hoping for) as possible. 
Kim





<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0nxvas9f8023kcte.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## tidrow

Im hoping some here might be able to help me with a few questions. My family and I were slated to leave on our wish trip to GKTW early tomorrow. Unfortunately our wish kid fell ill and weve had to cancel. MAW has been great and said we can reschedule. Here are the dilemmas were facing:

-We want to go soon. Our kids are of course devastated, and they want us to reschedule as soon as we can. We also have issues that will make traveling hard after the end of October. If we dont go by the end of October, we probably cant go until the spring.

-GKTW doesnt have any open spots until early November. We unfortunately cant go then. We asked our MAW contact about getting on a wait list and jumping into any open spots that become available. That is not an option, but we can plan to go and stay at Contemporary or Floridian and then switch to GKTW if something opens up.

So, here are the questions:

-Does anyone by chance have any sense of the likelihood of villas becoming available at GKTW if we plan a trip for a stay at a Disney hotel but shifting to GKTW if something opens up?

-The next two questions are a little tacky, but they will influence our decision making. First, does anyone know what type of accommodations wish families have at the Disney hotels? We have a family of 5, one of whom depends on a lot of medical equipment, and we would need space, a fridge and microwave, etc. Second and less important, does anyone know how dining works for wish families staying at Disney? I assume we can go to GKTW for meals if we choose and otherwise would cover meals from our MAW expense money. I also would guess it varies from chapter to chapter. But, I thought I would check in case anyone has knowledge of this.

Thanks.


----------



## visitingapril09

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> We have been granted a wish from Make a Wish, our dates are Dec 23-28,2010. We are a family of 6, Kim(me), Jon (husband) and four children Corrine (20), Alexis (14), Kaleah (3) Wish Child, Kalani (2) our only son.
> Kaleah and Kalani came to us as foster children,she was 8 months and he was 4 months old. They were both shaken babies. They are now our forever children as of this September!
> 
> Kaleah has many medical conditions including cerebral palsy(spastic quadriplegia), tracheotomy, seizures, microcephalic and severe developmental delays. Kalani is blind and has developmental delays.
> 
> We chose Christmas because she loves the lights and Christmas Carols! When she was younger Christmas music was the only thing that would make her stop crying.
> 
> We would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Kim



Welcome!!!! Nice to meet you and look forward to hearing more about your trip plans.


----------



## rcq925

tidrow said:


> Im hoping some here might be able to help me with a few questions. My family and I were slated to leave on our wish trip to GKTW early tomorrow. Unfortunately our wish kid fell ill and weve had to cancel. MAW has been great and said we can reschedule. Here are the dilemmas were facing:
> 
> -We want to go soon. Our kids are of course devastated, and they want us to reschedule as soon as we can. We also have issues that will make traveling hard after the end of October. If we dont go by the end of October, we probably cant go until the spring.
> 
> -GKTW doesnt have any open spots until early November. We unfortunately cant go then. We asked our MAW contact about getting on a wait list and jumping into any open spots that become available. That is not an option, but we can plan to go and stay at Contemporary or Floridian and then switch to GKTW if something opens up.
> 
> So, here are the questions:
> 
> -Does anyone by chance have any sense of the likelihood of villas becoming available at GKTW if we plan a trip for a stay at a Disney hotel but shifting to GKTW if something opens up?
> 
> -The next two questions are a little tacky, but they will influence our decision making. First, does anyone know what type of accommodations wish families have at the Disney hotels? We have a family of 5, one of whom depends on a lot of medical equipment, and we would need space, a fridge and microwave, etc. Second and less important, does anyone know how dining works for wish families staying at Disney? I assume we can go to GKTW for meals if we choose and otherwise would cover meals from our MAW expense money. I also would guess it varies from chapter to chapter. But, I thought I would check in case anyone has knowledge of this.
> 
> Thanks.



Wow, that really stinks   The kids must be devasted!  I am so sorry you have to cancel.

I really don't know the answers to your questions.  I know several families on here have chosen to stay offsite at one of the Disney Hotels and really enjoyed themselves.  I think the thing you run into is that the free meals are at GKTW, but I think that Disney is running a free dining promotion right now, maybe you could qualify for that?  I know that MAW chapters do vary from chapter to chapter, so I think you will need to ask your chapter about paying for the meals.

Personally, I think that if you really want the experience of GKTW (Which is sounds like you do) that I would reschedule for spring so that you can experience all the magic of GKTW.  I know that I would not want to stay offsite (some do and that is fine) but I think staying at GKTW and soaking in all the magic there is a big part of a Make A Wish trip and this is the ONLY time you will be able to stay there.

I know I wasn't much help   But I am so sorry you have been put in this situation.  This is my greatest fear that Hayley will get sick right before we leave on our trip


----------



## jen-y

We just got back from our trip last night.  It could not have been any better  The weather was great.  It only rained 1 day out of 10. Nobody got sick or hurt, so no trips to the doctor were needed
Today will pretty much be an unpacking and laundry day for me
I will start on my trip report in the next day or two.  I need to get all my pictures on the computer.


----------



## jen-y

Does anyone know how I get this ticker off my posts now???


----------



## rcq925

jen-y said:


> We just got back from our trip last night.  It could not have been any better  The weather was great.  It only rained 1 day out of 10. Nobody got sick or hurt, so no trips to the doctor were needed
> Today will pretty much be an unpacking and laundry day for me
> I will start on my trip report in the next day or two.  I need to get all my pictures on the computer.



So glad you guys are home safe and had a wonderful time!  I cannot wait to hear all about it and see all your pictures!!

I think to get the ticker off, you just have to go into your account and edit your signature, delete the code you used to make your ticker show up.  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## brookerene

Hi Tidrow, I can really understand your situation.  My son's wish was schdeuled for next week!  Then his kidney transplant was postponed twice due to infection and is now going to be next week!  We live on a small family farm and winter is out for us to go, so we are having to choose between this Spring (we have a one week window) or next fall (a year later!).  I suggest you try for spring.  I know the kids are disappointed, believe me, but they will have more time to plan and get more excited!  I think missing out on GKTW would be disappointing, becuase this is the only time you would be able to experience such a wonderful place.  Onsite will always be there.  I know it's been hard for me to wait! and I know it'll be hard for you too.  I've never been to DW although I spent many of my growing up days at Disneyland.  Take care and God Bless whatever you choose!


----------



## brookerene

I'm glad you trip was fun!  I look forward to reading your PTR!


----------



## brookerene

We were blessed by a ministry towards children on dialysis and having a kidney transplant with two beautiful hand-crocheted afghans.  Each square was cropcheted by a different perons, and the whole thing was assembled by another person.






Kaleb is shown here holding his afghan.






Here he is with mine!  They sent me one!  I was totally surprised.  We will be using them before and after the surgery next week.

Then maybe we can begin replanning our DW trip!  I think they'll go with us too!

I thought these would be nice to share.  Thanks.
Brooke


----------



## visitingapril09

brookerene said:


> We were blessed by a ministry towards children on dialysis and having a kidney transplant with two beautiful hand-crocheted afghans.  Each square was cropcheted by a different perons, and the whole thing was assembled by another person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb is shown here holding his afghan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with mine!  They sent me one!  I was totally surprised.  We will be using them before and after the surgery next week.
> 
> Then maybe we can begin replanning our DW trip!  I think they'll go with us too!
> 
> I thought these would be nice to share.  Thanks.
> Brooke



That is so lovely. What a great thing they do.


----------



## blondietink

We were one of those MAW families that was bumped out of GKTW village a few years ago because they were full.  However, we were placed at ...., The Beach Club Resort instead!    Our room faced Epcot and we were able to see the fireworks every night we were there.  A hotel room is not the same as a villa at GKTW, for sure, but there are added perks for staying on-site, such as early entry, stay late, on-site transportation, etc.  Our local MAW organization gave us plenty of money for food, and we ate at GKTW a couple of nights, too.  It was a real hassle at the time going over to GKTW though to eat.  Whatever you choose, you will have a great time.  Disney treats the MAW kids like royalty.  Universal and Sea World do too.


----------



## kiwigirl

jen-y said:


> We just got back from our trip last night.  It could not have been any better  The weather was great.  It only rained 1 day out of 10. Nobody got sick or hurt, so no trips to the doctor were needed
> Today will pretty much be an unpacking and laundry day for me
> I will start on my trip report in the next day or two.  I need to get all my pictures on the computer.



Great to hear you had such a fantastic trip. So looking forward to reading your trip report


----------



## tidrow

Thanks to all who replied with comments, advice, information, etc.


----------



## mjarecki

We are going on our MAW trip in November and want to go to the Mickey's Merry Christmas Party one of the nights.  Should we buy tickets on our own or do they have those at GKTW?  I have no problem buying them on my own and almost would rather, that way I know I have them.  Just curious.

Mindy


----------



## rcq925

mjarecki said:


> We are going on our MAW trip in November and want to go to the Mickey's Merry Christmas Party one of the nights.  Should we buy tickets on our own or do they have those at GKTW?  I have no problem buying them on my own and almost would rather, that way I know I have them.  Just curious.
> 
> Mindy



We are going to a Christmas Party too!   When are you guys going? We are going on November 19th.  I had MAW purchase the tickets as our special thing.  They were going to remibuse me for breakfast at Cinderella's Royal Table (I had to make the ADR at the 180 day mark and we had to pay in advance, so I paid for it).  But then we decided we wanted to do one of the Christmas Parties, so since I had already paid for the breakfast at CRT, I e-mailed our wish coordinator and asked her if MAW could get the MVMCP tickets instead, she asked which date we wanted and got them.  She told me we would get the tickets in the package from our wish volunteers with our itinerary.


----------



## mjarecki

I think we are going on the 19th also!  I will ask my MAW chapter about the tickets.  Thanks


----------



## jen-y

mjarecki said:


> We are going on our MAW trip in November and want to go to the Mickey's Merry Christmas Party one of the nights.  Should we buy tickets on our own or do they have those at GKTW?  I have no problem buying them on my own and almost would rather, that way I know I have them.  Just curious.
> 
> Mindy





I would not count on them buying the tickets for you.  We just got back from our trip the other day.  I had asked them a few months ago if they would provide us with tickets to the Halloween party for us as our "special thing" and they never did, so we were not able to go.  Also, they did not set us up with any ADR's at any of the restaurants as a "special thing" either.  We went to CRT, but I made those reservations and paid for it myself.  Don't get me wrong, we are very happy with what we got, but just know that every chapter is different as far as what you get.


----------



## kctwinmommy

Can someone tell me, since I'm having a hard time searching for it, where are the rest stations? I thought someone, somewhere, said that there were special rest places for MAW or just kids with special needs, something like that!?! Or am I just crazy! LOL!


----------



## dlewish

kctwinmommy said:


> Can someone tell me, since I'm having a hard time searching for it, where are the rest stations? I thought someone, somewhere, said that there were special rest places for MAW or just kids with special needs, something like that!?! Or am I just crazy! LOL!



As I recall from other posts the Wish Lounge at MK is next to the first aid station by the Crystal Palace.  The one at Epcot is somewhere by Spaceship Earth???  That is all I know/remember.  I thought someone mentioned they will give you the info at the GKTW orientation.  

I wonder if there is one at Animal Kingdom??


----------



## billwendy

kctwinmommy said:


> Can someone tell me, since I'm having a hard time searching for it, where are the rest stations? I thought someone, somewhere, said that there were special rest places for MAW or just kids with special needs, something like that!?! Or am I just crazy! LOL!



They will definately tell you at your orientation meeting. We never made it to either, but I've seen pictures (I think Phoebe took a nice nap in the one at MK) and have heard they are GREAT!!! When we were there they would be closed by the time Dan wanted a rest (after 6pm) so we were unable to take advantage of them.

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## jen-y

billwendy said:


> They will definately tell you at your orientation meeting. We never made it to either, but I've seen pictures (I think Phoebe took a nice nap in the one at MK) and have heard they are GREAT!!! When we were there they would be closed by the time Dan wanted a rest (after 6pm) so we were unable to take advantage of them.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!!





There is one in Magic Kingdom inside the first aid bldg.  We went to that one.  It was nice and quiet and cool.  They also had a fridge with complementary bottled water and there were a few board games for the kids and comfy chairs.  There was a boy in there taking a nap on the couch.  It looks like they provided him with a pillow, sheets and a blanket.  There is also one in Epcot.  I believe it is inside the big golf ball looking thing.  We did not make it to that one.  They will give you VIP passes for both lounges at orientation.  I do not believe there are lounges at AK or Studios


----------



## jen-y

Can someone refresh my memory on how to start a trip report??
Can I just add on to my pre trip report?  or am I supposed to start a new thread?


----------



## blondietink

jen-y said:


> There is one in Magic Kingdom inside the first aid bldg.  We went to that one.  It was nice and quiet and cool.  They also had a fridge with complementary bottled water and there were a few board games for the kids and comfy chairs.  There was a boy in there taking a nap on the couch.  It looks like they provided him with a pillow, sheets and a blanket.  There is also one in Epcot.  I believe it is inside the big golf ball looking thing.  We did not make it to that one.  They will give you VIP passes for both lounges at orientation.  I do not believe there are lounges at AK or Studios



Never knew this information.  Are the Wish lounges new?  We were never told about them hen we were at GKTW.


----------



## kctwinmommy

jen-y said:


> There is one in Magic Kingdom inside the first aid bldg.  We went to that one.  It was nice and quiet and cool.  They also had a fridge with complementary bottled water and there were a few board games for the kids and comfy chairs.  There was a boy in there taking a nap on the couch.  It looks like they provided him with a pillow, sheets and a blanket.  There is also one in Epcot.  I believe it is inside the big golf ball looking thing.  We did not make it to that one.  They will give you VIP passes for both lounges at orientation.  I do not believe there are lounges at AK or Studios



Thank you so much!!! I just thought about finding out about them since our nurse asked me today if we planned on taking some breaks with K.


----------



## jen-y

blondietink said:


> Never knew this information.  Are the Wish lounges new?  We were never told about them hen we were at GKTW.



I am not sure how long they have been there.  I actually found out about them on this forum.  They are not on the park map.  I remember when my daughter was 2 and we went down there, there was "baby lounge" behind space mountain. A CM actually approached us when they saw the stroller and asked us if we wanted to use the lounge, so my dad took my daughter in there while we rode space mountain and it was a room with a tv and chairs and stuff.  I don't think its there anymore, they must have done something else with the space??


----------



## that's nice

jen-y said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on how to start a trip report??
> Can I just add on to my pre trip report?  or am I supposed to start a new thread?


You can either add to your report and PM the moderator and ask her (I think it is OhMarie) to move it to the TRs board... or you can just go to the TR board and start a new thread. I think most people do it the second way... 

Make sure you post here when you start!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blondietink said:


> Never knew this information.  Are the Wish lounges new?  We were never told about them hen we were at GKTW.



We went in 08 and was never told about the lounges.


----------



## jen-y

I did day 1 of my trip report.  I am not sure if it is posted in the right place  Here is the link

http://www.disboards.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=18



Ps.  Does not look like it worked. Will try something different


----------



## jen-y

OK,  I just started my trip report on the same link as my pre trip report, so here it is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38444399#post38444399


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> OK,  I just started my trip report on the same link as my pre trip report, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38444399#post38444399



Whoo Hoo! Can't wait for more...I know, I am greedy!

Lynn


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> OK,  I just started my trip report on the same link as my pre trip report, so here it is:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38444399#post38444399



Looking great so far. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Posted more pictures and updated the girls Mito appt on Korissas PTR. Page 16


----------



## kayrason333

We got back home last night from the most amazing trip ever!!! We took over 1000 pictures!!! 
Will start a TR in the next couple of days.


----------



## jen-y

I am getting stressed out becuase of my pictures
My pictures from Disney Photopass won't come up.  I entered my photopass number yesterday.  It said it can take up to 24 hours to populate, but its been longer than than and they are not showing up.
I tired to re-enter the number, and it says number already exists, but at the same time it says no pictures.  I am starting to get nervous that something happend and we have no pictures  I emailed their customer service yesterday, but have not heard back yet.
Also, our memory stick to our camera got filled up when we were at GKTW, so hubby took it into the office, and they used their computer to put the existing pictures on a CD, therefore clearing up memory on the stick.
When we got home and put the CD in our computer to look at the pictures, our computer said the CD is blank.  So we lost a lot of pictures there
I want to finish my trip report, but I gotta figure out my pictures first, so I can put them on there too.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

jen-y said:


> I am getting stressed out becuase of my pictures
> My pictures from Disney Photopass won't come up.  I entered my photopass number yesterday.  It said it can take up to 24 hours to populate, but its been longer than than and they are not showing up.
> I tired to re-enter the number, and it says number already exists, but at the same time it says no pictures.  I am starting to get nervous that something happend and we have no pictures  I emailed their customer service yesterday, but have not heard back yet.
> Also, our memory stick to our camera got filled up when we were at GKTW, so hubby took it into the office, and they used their computer to put the existing pictures on a CD, therefore clearing up memory on the stick.
> When we got home and put the CD in our computer to look at the pictures, our computer said the CD is blank.  So we lost a lot of pictures there
> I want to finish my trip report, but I gotta figure out my pictures first, so I can put them on there too.



Call GKTW right away! We left our video disk there and they sent it right out.


----------



## billwendy

jen-y said:


> I am getting stressed out becuase of my pictures
> My pictures from Disney Photopass won't come up.  I entered my photopass number yesterday.  It said it can take up to 24 hours to populate, but its been longer than than and they are not showing up.
> I tired to re-enter the number, and it says number already exists, but at the same time it says no pictures.  I am starting to get nervous that something happend and we have no pictures  I emailed their customer service yesterday, but have not heard back yet.
> Also, our memory stick to our camera got filled up when we were at GKTW, so hubby took it into the office, and they used their computer to put the existing pictures on a CD, therefore clearing up memory on the stick.
> When we got home and put the CD in our computer to look at the pictures, our computer said the CD is blank.  So we lost a lot of pictures there
> I want to finish my trip report, but I gotta figure out my pictures first, so I can put them on there too.



YIKES!!! Sometimes when I have deleted the pictures off of my camera card they still show up when Im at one of those picture kiosks at walmart or CVS or something...maybe try just incase they are still technically on there???


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted this on Korissa PTR, But a lot of people don't go over there, so posting this question here. Has anyone done a red eye flight? I'm considering doing it for Korissas trip. I looked up on United(the same airline we took for Kylees trip) and they have a 11pm take off and landing in Orlando at 6:30am. This way we can spend the day at GKTW and not spend our first day traveling. If we left in the morning we wouldn't get in tell 6-7pm. Question...Would our trip start on the 21st than...instead on the 20th since we won't get into GKTW until the 21st? Anyone flew with kids on a red eye? I know Kylee an Steven will sleep, but Kyra said she wouldn't and doesn't want to take a night flight. I told her no matter what flight we take...we are going to be tired. If we do the morning we have to be up at 3:30-4am and then travel all day. If we do the red eye..we can get to GKTW..we can get settled and eat breakfast and than sleep for a few hours. Does anyone know if you can even get into GKTW at about 8am?


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> I posted this on Korissa PTR, But a lot of people don't go over there, so posting this question here. Has anyone done a red eye flight? I'm considering doing it for Korissas trip. I looked up on United(the same airline we took for Kylees trip) and they have a 11pm take off and landing in Orlando at 6:30am. This way we can spend the day at GKTW and not spend our first day traveling. If we left in the morning we wouldn't get in tell 6-7pm. Question...Would our trip start on the 21st than...instead on the 20th since we won't get into GKTW until the 21st? Anyone flew with kids on a red eye? I know Kylee an Steven will sleep, but Kyra said she wouldn't and doesn't want to take a night flight. I told her no matter what flight we take...we are going to be tired. If we do the morning we have to be up at 3:30-4am and then travel all day. If we do the red eye..we can get to GKTW..we can get settled and eat breakfast and than sleep for a few hours. Does anyone know if you can even get into GKTW at about 8am?



We just got back from GKTW and we were told there is someone in the office  24/7, so I don't think an 8am check in would be a problem.  I think your trip starts the day you check into GKTW.  Hopefully the kids do sleep on the plane.  If not, then I would be concerned that they will be too tired that 1st day anyways, or it would screw up their sleep schedule.  Do you have a portable DVD player you could bring on the plane.  Maybe if they watch a movie it will put them to sleep?


----------



## Haybuggsmom

I'm actually teary again as I finished the trip report. It was like realizing it really was over. I am so glad we will always have the report to relive this wonderful time!!!

I want to thank everyone who was there to help make it so GREAT from our friends here on the board, to the people at GKTW and all the parks.

I am excited to help other families plan their trips and to plan our next trip.

We are begining to set up our Spring Break trip to volunteer at the Village and we will be be there for the Cheerleaading World's in May with Neal on his 1st Disney Trip!! 

Thanks to all of you for being part of our very special trip. It is one we will never forget!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> I'm actually teary again as I finished the trip report. It was like realizing it really was over. I am so glad we will always have the report to relive this wonderful time!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone who was there to help make it so GREAT from our friends here on the board, to the people at GKTW and all the parks.
> 
> I am excited to help other families plan their trips and to plan our next trip.
> 
> We are begining to set up our Spring Break trip to volunteer at the Village and we will be be there for the Cheerleaading World's in May with Neal on his 1st Disney Trip!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being part of our very special trip. It is one we will never forget!!



When in Spring are you going again?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> We just got back from GKTW and we were told there is someone in the office  24/7, so I don't think an 8am check in would be a problem.  I think your trip starts the day you check into GKTW.  Hopefully the kids do sleep on the plane.  If not, then I would be concerned that they will be too tired that 1st day anyways, or it would screw up their sleep schedule.  Do you have a portable DVD player you could bring on the plane.  Maybe if they watch a movie it will put them to sleep?



Thank you. The kids are older, so I'm not too worried about them sleeping. If I keep Kylee up until we board..I know she will sleep the whole way and so will Steven.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Mom2mitokids said:


> When in Spring are you going again?



The girls are out from April 1-10th. We are trying to work out the days.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Just thought I would let everyone know I am still around.  I was one of the first posters on thread one of Wish Tripper's Unite.  Our trip was in 07.  Since that, we have been in remission and gone on a celebration trip for that to Disneyland this year.  I still have lots of advice on Wish Trips, GKTW, Theme Park planning, long flights with kids, and Disneyland.

Bless you all in your trip plans and memories.

Bill


----------



## Bill_Lin

When the waves of past hurt
And remembered pain
Wash over my heart 
Again and again
When so much happens
I can't understand
And I look vainly
For a firm place to stand
When the floods come hard
With fresh torrents of rain
And well meaning friends
Try so hard to explain
And I need a boost
To reach the dry land
I can count on my Jesus
To reach out His hand


----------



## kctwinmommy

Just wanted to say thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## The Lurker

You will have no trouble getting into GKTW before 8 AM.  I usually arrive around 7:15 in the morning and some of the staff is already there.  However, you probably should call and discuss with them your arrival time as the check out time is 11 AM and your villa might not be ready.  The ice cream palace opens at 7:30 and most of the other venues at 8.

Years ago we lived in Italy and I use to fly across the Atlantic with my children (ages 6-9 and 3-6).  They both slept, but I had trouble with my daughter (the older one) waking up after the abbreviate sleep time.  She was extremely grumpy and I still remember having to drag her through customs.  My son was bright eyed and ready to go.

Katie


----------



## The Lurker

I just thought of one other thing.  I you do the red eye - ask at the gate if the flight is full.  If not, find out of they have any groups of empty seats- like three across.  These make ideal beds and, I guarantee that as soon as the doors of the plane close for take-off, the frequent flyers will jump up and grab them.  Since you are a wish family, the airlines might allow you to be assigned to seats with one or two empty next to you.  Your family might have to scatter - but you will sleep better.  We were always seated in a group of 3, and I would try to move so my kids would have an empty seat between them.  It did make a difference. 

Katie


----------



## jen-y

In tears right now  Disney Photo Pass lost all our photos.  When I typed in our photo pass number, it said no photos associated with this number.  I called their customer service, and they also said no photos associated with the photopass number.  They are going to try and look for them, but no guarantees.  I am just sick


----------



## jen-y

Pictures were found under another account number
Talk about a heart attack


----------



## jen-y

Posted day 2 of my trip report

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38463579#post38463579


----------



## rcq925

I am so glad they found them!  Woo Hoo!!!  I had posted on your TR earlier!  I was so heartbroken for you, thinking that they had lost them!!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## fulseasmama

jen-y said:


> Pictures were found under another account number
> Talk about a heart attack



I am so very glad they were found!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jen-y said:


> Pictures were found under another account number
> Talk about a heart attack



OMG...I'm so glad they found them. I would die if they lost ours.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> The girls are out from April 1-10th. We are trying to work out the days.



Awww...We will just miss you than.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Bill_Lin said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know I am still around.  I was one of the first posters on thread one of Wish Tripper's Unite.  Our trip was in 07.  Since that, we have been in remission and gone on a celebration trip for that to Disneyland this year.  I still have lots of advice on Wish Trips, GKTW, Theme Park planning, long flights with kids, and Disneyland.
> 
> Bless you all in your trip plans and memories.
> 
> Bill



Glad to see you around. I did read your daughter TR.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

The Lurker said:


> I just thought of one other thing.  I you do the red eye - ask at the gate if the flight is full.  If not, find out of they have any groups of empty seats- like three across.  These make ideal beds and, I guarantee that as soon as the doors of the plane close for take-off, the frequent flyers will jump up and grab them.  Since you are a wish family, the airlines might allow you to be assigned to seats with one or two empty next to you.  Your family might have to scatter - but you will sleep better.  We were always seated in a group of 3, and I would try to move so my kids would have an empty seat between them.  It did make a difference.
> 
> Katie



Thank you Katie for all the info. We have 7 in our family, so not sure on the 3 seat thing. I will ask if theirs room to be moved up to business class.


----------



## maroo

jen-y said:


> In tears right now  Disney Photo Pass lost all our photos.  When I typed in our photo pass number, it said no photos associated with this number.  I called their customer service, and they also said no photos associated with the photopass number.  They are going to try and look for them, but no guarantees.  I am just sick



ok...

that gave me a heart attack.


----------



## maroo

I am back from my trip.  I am extremely tired, but hope to catch up on here in the next day or so and will put up any links I missed.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I am back from my trip.  I am extremely tired, but hope to catch up on here in the next day or so and will put up any links I missed.



Welcome back


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Yes...It's official.. I just spoke to our wish Coordinator just now. She is booking GKTW for the dates we want. I talked with her about doing the red eye flight and she is going to talk with someone at GKTW if we can get a room before 11am. That will break the deal if we do the red eye or not. While I was at it...I asked her if she can try to get us in the new villas.  If we do...we will take off on Sat and be there on Sunday the 20th. She said she would book the airline the end of this month. She is also emailing us the forms we need to sign for us to extend our trip.Just that we know we are responsible for the rental van and hotel after. She is also calling the airline to see about my 02 and Kylee feeding pump. Now I just need March to get here.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> I am back from my trip.  I am extremely tired, but hope to catch up on here in the next day or so and will put up any links I missed.



Welcome back!!
Missed you around here!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...It's official.. I just spoke to our wish Coordinator just now. She is booking GKTW for the dates we want. I talked with her about doing the red eye flight and she is going to talk with someone at GKTW if we can get a room before 11am. That will break the deal if we do the red eye or not. While I was at it...I asked her if she can try to get us in the new villas.  If we do...we will take off on Sat and be there on Sunday the 20th. She said she would book the airline the end of this month. She is also emailing us the forms we need to sign for us to extend our trip.Just that we know we are responsible for the rental van and hotel after. She is also calling the airline to see about my 02 and Kylee feeding pump. Now I just need March to get here.




I don't know about the O2 but we have a feeding pump. We just carried it on and I also put all her food (40 cans of Pediasure) along with all her meds in a small suitcase. We too them onboard. I just told TSA it was medical needs.
If you look on my pics its the smaller suitcase with the leaves/flowers on it. We stuch it right in the overhead.

And I'm sad we will just miss you!!


----------



## planningcrazymom

How do you guys make the big big colored words?


----------



## that's nice

planningcrazymom said:


> How do you guys make the big big colored words?



When you post above where you type there are some icons you can click to do different things...

#1 Next to Fonts there is a drop down box that says sizes-
#2 Next to the Sizes is an A with a little down arrow







When you are done typing, highlight what you have typed and it will turn BLUE. Then click on either the size tab (chose your size) or color tab(pick a color) and thats it!


----------



## that's nice

jen-y said:


> Pictures were found under another account number
> Talk about a heart attack



WOW that could of been horrible... I'm glad they were able to find your photos!!!!!!! 






Welcome home Mary!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> I don't know about the O2 but we have a feeding pump. We just carried it on and I also put all her food (40 cans of Pediasure) along with all her meds in a small suitcase. We too them onboard. I just told TSA it was medical needs.
> If you look on my pics its the smaller suitcase with the leaves/flowers on it. We stuch it right in the overhead.
> 
> And I'm sad we will just miss you!!



The wish coordinator told me she would take care of it. I just need the prescription for the 02. What I'm thinking of doing is just sending all of Kylee medical stuff ahead of time. Like her formula and feeding bags. I just need to call her HHC and see if they will send it there. The last time she just had powder in a packet for her formula..which was easy to take, but now they are in little juice boxes and it's heavy.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

planningcrazymom said:


> How do you guys make the big big colored words?



Just like Tim showed. . Though I just hit the size first and then color, than write. I had no clue about the highlighting first.


----------



## balloondoggle

Haybuggsmom said:


> I don't know about the O2 but we have a feeding pump. We just carried it on and I also put all her food (40 cans of Pediasure) along with all her meds in a small suitcase. We too them onboard. I just told TSA it was medical needs.
> If you look on my pics its the smaller suitcase with the leaves/flowers on it. We stuch it right in the overhead.
> 
> And I'm sad we will just miss you!!



We packed Attends, catheters and formula all in a duffel bag and checked it through.  I didn't want to ship it all ahead and it was too much to carry on.  We only had 14 cans.  I wouldn't want to haul 2 cases of those suckers around an airport!

Later I found a notice that TSA had opened and searched the bag - not a surprise - but they also tore into a pack of Attends.  Keeping the world safe from incontinent terrorists!


----------



## planningcrazymom

Thanks guys. That is what we will do.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

balloondoggle said:


> We packed Attends, catheters and formula all in a duffel bag and checked it through.  I didn't want to ship it all ahead and it was too much to carry on.  We only had 14 cans.  I wouldn't want to haul 2 cases of those suckers around an airport!
> 
> Later I found a notice that TSA had opened and searched the bag - not a surprise - but they also tore into a pack of Attends.  Keeping the world safe from incontinent terrorists!



LMAO.... I will need at least 2 case to bring. We will be there for 10days and she gets 4 boxes a day(24 hours).


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> Yes...It's official.. I just spoke to our wish Coordinator just now. She is booking GKTW for the dates we want. I talked with her about doing the red eye flight and she is going to talk with someone at GKTW if we can get a room before 11am. That will break the deal if we do the red eye or not. While I was at it...I asked her if she can try to get us in the new villas.  If we do...we will take off on Sat and be there on Sunday the 20th. She said she would book the airline the end of this month. She is also emailing us the forms we need to sign for us to extend our trip.Just that we know we are responsible for the rental van and hotel after. She is also calling the airline to see about my 02 and Kylee feeding pump. Now I just need March to get here.



Yeah for dates!!!


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> I am back from my trip.  I am extremely tired, but hope to catch up on here in the next day or so and will put up any links I missed.



Welcome Back Maroo!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Just made my first..and only ADR. We are hopefully going to Crystal Palace for lunch at 1:10 on March 22nd. I also made Kylee's BBB at 11:00am on that same day. I should be ok with the 2 reservations...right? The 3 older girls want to do the Pick A Pearl at Epcot. Do you make a reservation to do that? 
Oh...this is my 500 post Thank you everyone for being part of Korissa trip planning. You all are awesome!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

Hi everyone! I've been reading A LOT of trip reports and pre-trip reports! May I say they are amazing! The courage, hope, strength, and faith every Wish family shows has taken my breath away and touched my heart! The pictures are amazing, the stories...not a word that can descirbe them! I am a teen and in two weeks, I'll be asking my cardiologist if I am eligible for the make-a-wish foundation! If he says yes, then YAY! If he says no(which I think he will), then it's OKAY.  Im just giving it a shot.


----------



## nursekimber

Has anyone been during Christmas? We're going 12/23-28 and I'm using TGM planning tools and I am so worried about maneuvering through the crowds. Do you get to use the extra morning/evening hours if you're staying at GKTW? 
Thanks
Kim


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading A LOT of trip reports and pre-trip reports! May I say they are amazing! The courage, hope, strength, and faith every Wish family shows has taken my breath away and touched my heart! The pictures are amazing, the stories...not a word that can descirbe them! I am a teen and in two weeks, I'll be asking my cardiologist if I am eligible for the make-a-wish foundation! If he says yes, then YAY! If he says no(which I think he will), then it's OKAY.  Im just giving it a shot.



Hi and to the disboard. I will be hoping and praying that you get a wish. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

nursekimber said:


> Has anyone been during Christmas? We're going 12/23-28 and I'm using TGM planning tools and I am so worried about maneuvering through the crowds. Do you get to use the extra morning/evening hours if you're staying at GKTW?
> Thanks
> Kim



I heard you can not use the EMH. I can say for us...when we were on Kylees MAW trip we were at AK and the park was suppose to close at 5-6pm, but no one left. We thought it was odd and just thought they stayed open a little longer. No one said a thing and we left at 7pm because we were hungry and it was still open. We had no clue about EMH at that time.


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> Hi and to the disboard. I will be hoping and praying that you get a wish. Please keep us updated.



Thank you for the welcome!!  Thank you for the prayers! I've been praying hard too  . I'll keep all of you updated!


----------



## kissesbykim

Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

kissesbykim said:


> Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!



OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a MAGICAL trip!


----------



## nursekimber

Happy_dreams said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading A LOT of trip reports and pre-trip reports! May I say they are amazing! The courage, hope, strength, and faith every Wish family shows has taken my breath away and touched my heart! The pictures are amazing, the stories...not a word that can descirbe them! I am a teen and in two weeks, I'll be asking my cardiologist if I am eligible for the make-a-wish foundation! If he says yes, then YAY! If he says no(which I think he will), then it's OKAY.  Im just giving it a shot.



I'll be praying for you!! If your doctor is in a hospital ask the social workers for help. They were the ones who recommened our daughter. I'll be waiting to hear your good news


----------



## Happy_dreams

nursekimber said:


> I'll be praying for you!! If your doctor is in a hospital ask the social workers for help. They were the ones who recommened our daughter. I'll be waiting to hear your good news



Thank you for the advice and prayers! I just figured since I have the appointment with him , (Im due for an echocardiogram), my mom will just ask him ver very politely and nicely! hehhee Im just afraid I'll get like really red if he says no. So embarrassing


----------



## xanphylus

kissesbykim said:


> Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!



Have a wonderful trip!!!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

I would just like to post this for breast cancer awareness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARCGZRsJxHk

PLEASE WATCH. sort of funny hehhe. My school did a Pink Glove dance and this is it.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kissesbykim said:


> Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!



Have a Magical Trip!!!I just asked for a red eye flight too. I think it'll be easier on the kids and gives us more time at GKTW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> I would just like to post this for breast cancer awareness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARCGZRsJxHk
> 
> PLEASE WATCH. sort of funny hehhe. My school did a Pink Glove dance and this is it.



That is so cool of your school to do this. Are you in it?


----------



## newdrama12

kissesbykim said:


> Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!



Awesome! Have a fantastic time! We may run into each other. I'm volunteering at GKTW in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday morning! In case, you aren't on until after the trip, HAVE A MAGICAL TIME!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> That is so cool of your school to do this. Are you in it?



Thanks! Yeah , Im in it! Im the girl to the left with dark hair, light blue pants with the breast cancer shirt on at the :35 mark. And when we do the failed wave (lol) Im the first GIRL(two boys two the left started it-we actually i told them to do it hehehe) that does it.

You can notice the Puerto Rican flag at the top of the wall XD..that was Spanish Class..


----------



## Happy_dreams

newdrama12 said:


> Awesome! Have a fantastic time! We may run into each other. I'm volunteering at GKTW in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday morning! In case, you aren't on until after the trip, HAVE A MAGICAL TIME!!! Can't wait to hear about it!



You volunteer? How is that experience? How old are you?


----------



## newdrama12

Happy_dreams said:


> You volunteer? How is that experience? How old are you?



Yes, I do. I just love to see the excitement on everyone's faces as they get to escape reality for a week. I love volunteering at GKTW as much as I love my job and I'm 24.


----------



## mjarecki

We need to bring one medicine with us that is refrigerated, should I try to take it with us on the plane or can I have my pharmacy ship some to GKTW?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I would suggest going to www.coolerconcept.com and looking at the Frio Cold Packs. There are several people in this forum, myself included, who use them.

These are gel packs that are water activated. They will keep the internal temperature at insulin-safe levels for over 40 hours. As the water evaporates you can just soak it in water for a few minutes to reactivate it. They come in various sizes.

For example, I have a "double wallet". Depending on what I am doing it will hold my Byetta pen as well as either a syringe with insulin in it or two insulin vials. And I tend to do at least five air round trips a year and have never had any problems with TSA over it.


----------



## rcq925

kissesbykim said:


> Oh my goodness! We're leaving tomorrow night!!!!



Have a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## jen-y

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, I do. I just love to see the excitement on everyone's faces as they get to escape reality for a week. I love volunteering at GKTW as much as I love my job and I'm 24.




We just came back from our wish trip, and we would like to volunteer, but probably need to wait till our kids get a little older.  They are only 8 & 4


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Cheshire Figment said:


> I would suggest going to www.coolerconcept.com and looking at the Frio Cold Packs. There are several people in this forum, myself included, who use them.
> 
> These are gel packs that are water activated. They will keep the internal temperature at insulin-safe levels for over 40 hours. As the water evaporates you can just soak it in water for a few minutes to reactivate it. They come in various sizes.
> 
> For example, I have a "double wallet". Depending on what I am doing it will hold my Byetta pen as well as either a syringe with insulin in it or two insulin vials. And I tend to do at least five air round trips a year and have never had any problems with TSA over it.



Can you tell me how these work? I looked on site, but can this hold refrigerator meds and not just insulin? My daughter also has a feeding backpack..can you put one of these in there to keep the formula cold? Right now we put ice packs, but it can get heavy.


----------



## rcq925

Does anyone have all the addresses for the parks?  We will be taking our GPS unit to use in the rental car and I would like to pre-program all the addresses to the Disney Parks?

Can anyone help me out with the addresses or a link?

We are getting close and very excited for our trip!!!


----------



## mjarecki

I added this to our PTR, but wanted to put it here too.  Our flights are booked!  We leave early on Monday the 15th of November and we don't leave Orlando until 6pm on Sunday the 21st, so we should get some extra time at GKTW on the Monday and Sunday which will be nice.  Found out that the tickets were booked yesterday and then got home last night to find out that my husband was called for jury duty during the whole month of November-ugh!!  Luckily he called today and they said he could have a postponment.  Now we're just waiting for more information from the wish granters.  They said they would call toward the end of October to talk about his send off party.  Getting excited!


----------



## jen-y

rcq925 said:


> Does anyone have all the addresses for the parks?  We will be taking our GPS unit to use in the rental car and I would like to pre-program all the addresses to the Disney Parks?
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the addresses or a link?
> 
> We are getting close and very excited for our trip!!!




We just came back from our trip.  I did not pre program the park addresses, but found them eaisly on my GPS when we got there, under area attractions/theme parks.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Please do not use a GPS on WDW.  If you have a Park address, usually it wil be an administrative area and not Public Access.  Once you are on WDW the signs to get you to the correct parking lots or Resorts are very well designed and readable.  If you follow the signs you will not get lost.


----------



## blondietink

If you go to the Mousesavers website they have all of the parks, hotels, etc. from Disney World ready to load onto your GPS depending on which brand of GPS you have.


----------



## rcq925

blondietink said:


> If you go to the Mousesavers website they have all of the parks, hotels, etc. from Disney World ready to load onto your GPS depending on which brand of GPS you have.



Thank you!!  I will try that!


----------



## Happy_dreams

How long does it usually take the process of make-a-wish faxing papaers to the doc, the doc siging them and MAW recieving and approving them? What happens next?


----------



## Happy_dreams

newdrama12 said:


> Yes, I do. I just love to see the excitement on everyone's faces as they get to escape reality for a week. I love volunteering at GKTW as much as I love my job and I'm 24.



Oh that's awesome! I would love to volunteer some day!


----------



## nursekimber

Happy_dreams said:


> How long does it usually take the process of make-a-wish faxing papaers to the doc, the doc siging them and MAW recieving and approving them? What happens next?



I hope this means your doctor said Yes!! We're in Southwest Ohio and I called them right after our doctor's office suggested we would be eligible for a wish.  You'll be able to speak to someone the same day you call and they'll tell you everything. Go to www.wish.org and find the office closest to you.
I'm so happy for you!!!
Kim


----------



## nursekimber

mjarecki said:


> We need to bring one medicine with us that is refrigerated, should I try to take it with us on the plane or can I have my pharmacy ship some to GKTW?



Our daughter (Kaleah, wish child) Has a feeding backpack and on several meds that have to be refrigerated too. We always travel with a insulated luch bag, the soft kind and use the gel ice bricks. I don't know how long your flight is but if you use 3-4 small gel bricks they'll last about 4-5 hours. Do you get them from your DME or HME supply company with her feeding bags? If so just ask for more or have your doctor write an order for the amount you think you'll need.
We are having most of her things( extra diaper, pads, trach, G/J tube supplies, formula etc.) mailed to GKTW and seeing which items can be rented from a local provider( back up stationary bi-pap, blood pressure machine, pulse oximeter etc) Some of this equipment is so heavy and we'll use the portables until we get there. It's a challenge getting ready...but a good one. 

Kim


----------



## Happy_dreams

nursekimber said:


> I hope this means your doctor said Yes!! We're in Southwest Ohio and I called them right after our doctor's office suggested we would be eligible for a wish.  You'll be able to speak to someone the same day you call and they'll tell you everything. Go to www.wish.org and find the office closest to you.
> I'm so happy for you!!!
> Kim



"Yes." Oh how I wwant to hear that simple, yet life-changing word come out of my cardiologist's mouth. NO, he hasnt said yes because we haven't asked yet. We are going to ask him during my check-up appointment on the 16th- so not too far away!  I am very uneasy about this. I don't if my condition merits it. But, I told my dad to cal our local office tomorrow morning! And he will, and he'll text what info he got from them-cus I'll be in school lol.  There is only one wish office where I live.


----------



## Glo's wish

Okay I'm going to burst if I dont tell someone...our MAW volunteers are coming tomorrow night to get things started "officially".  Yes, we've been told Glo can make a wish and that WDW shouldn't be an issue but Gloria's making her wish official tomorrow!   Things stalled for so long that I was beginning to wonder if I'd imagined it.  I know it will still be a LONG process, but I'm glad something is happening. 
  Thanks for listening, my friends think I've finally lost it with all of my talk of Disney.  I'd hoped maybe you would all understand my excitement!  Thanks for letting me follow you all in your planning so I can get a Disney fix!


----------



## Happy_dreams

Glo's wish said:


> Okay I'm going to burst if I dont tell someone...our MAW volunteers are coming tomorrow night to get things started "officially".  Yes, we've been told Glo can make a wish and that WDW shouldn't be an issue but Gloria's making her wish official tomorrow!   Things stalled for so long that I was beginning to wonder if I'd imagined it.  I know it will still be a LONG process, but I'm glad something is happening.
> Thanks for listening, my friends think I've finally lost it with all of my talk of Disney.  I'd hoped maybe you would all understand my excitement!  Thanks for letting me follow you all in your planning so I can get a Disney fix!



That must be so exciting and overwhelming and impossible to conceal it!!!! Im soo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol about your talk of Disney! Dont mind them! Keep on talking!!!!!!!!
Good luck with everyone!


----------



## Happy_dreams

nursekimber said:


> I hope this means your doctor said Yes!! We're in Southwest Ohio and I called them right after our doctor's office suggested we would be eligible for a wish.  You'll be able to speak to someone the same day you call and they'll tell you everything. Go to www.wish.org and find the office closest to you.
> I'm so happy for you!!!
> Kim



 Sent you a PM .


----------



## Bill_Lin

Glo's wish said:


> Okay I'm going to burst if I dont tell someone...our MAW volunteers are coming tomorrow night to get things started "officially".  Yes, we've been told Glo can make a wish and that WDW shouldn't be an issue but Gloria's making her wish official tomorrow!   Things stalled for so long that I was beginning to wonder if I'd imagined it.  I know it will still be a LONG process, but I'm glad something is happening.
> Thanks for listening, my friends think I've finally lost it with all of my talk of Disney.  I'd hoped maybe you would all understand my excitement!  Thanks for letting me follow you all in your planning so I can get a Disney fix!


Congratulations!  The fun really begins now.  You will probably have a million questions for them, and they may not have all the answers.  Feel free to ask me anything about trip planning, the parks or GKTW.

Blessings

Bill


----------



## Loodlow

*Hi everyone! I feel like I already know so many of you, cause I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I am a pediatric nurse and have made many referrals for wishes. Recently, I referred my best friend's child. His wish trip is in the making! Junior is 13, and was my first home health patient when he was just a few months old. He was sent home to die. He has a metabolic disorder, and has surprised everyone! He is tube fed, trached and non-verbal, with no purposeful movement. BUT you should see his face light up when his mom puts on his Tinkerbell movie! I don't see many trip reports on here for kids with such severe disabilities, and we have tons of questions. He has a wonderful step-dad, and 2 adoring almost five year old identical twin sisters. There is little bitty possibility that I may get to go too! He needs 24 hour a day nursing care. The first question I have is about transportation. We are about a 16 hour drive from WDW but his mom is scared flying will be too hard on him with his diminished respiratory system. I am afraid driving that far will be too hard on everyone. Does anyone know if MAW has ever rented someone a handicapped travel trailer? I think he needs to be able to lie in a bed, with suctioning, tube feeding, oxygen etc. set up. I am rambling....I hope you will let me join your wonderful group on here, even if I am not Mom. She just doesn't have time to get on her computer, so I finally decided to jump in.*


----------



## maroo

Loodlow said:


> *Hi everyone! I feel like I already know so many of you, cause I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I am a pediatric nurse and have made many referrals for wishes. Recently, I referred my best friend's child. His wish trip is in the making! Junior is 13, and was my first home health patient when he was just a few months old. He was sent home to die. He has a metabolic disorder, and has surprised everyone! He is tube fed, trached and non-verbal, with no purposeful movement. BUT you should see his face light up when his mom puts on his Tinkerbell movie! I don't see many trip reports on here for kids with such severe disabilities, and we have tons of questions. He has a wonderful step-dad, and 2 adoring almost five year old identical twin sisters. There is little bitty possibility that I may get to go too! He needs 24 hour a day nursing care. The first question I have is about transportation. We are about a 16 hour drive from WDW but his mom is scared flying will be too hard on him with his diminished respiratory system. I am afraid driving that far will be too hard on everyone. Does anyone know if MAW has ever rented someone a handicapped travel trailer? I think he needs to be able to lie in a bed, with suctioning, tube feeding, oxygen etc. set up. I am rambling....I hope you will let me join your wonderful group on here, even if I am not Mom. She just doesn't have time to get on her computer, so I finally decided to jump in.*



You sound like me!  My friends all call me "not the Momma"...but it sounds like you are a great friend to have!!

I have no idea how to answer your question. Every chapter really is different in what they will pay for - but they want the needs of the child met.  I think, if you had an idea of exactly what they needed and how to make sure he was secure as he was transported that they would bend over backwards to make sure his needs were met.

 to the boards!

Feel FREE to start a pre-trip report on their behalf!  That is what I did for Lauren and I am still here two years later...so beware of a possible addiction.


----------



## maroo

Happy_dreams said:


> How long does it usually take the process of make-a-wish faxing papaers to the doc, the doc siging them and MAW recieving and approving them? What happens next?



hello!!!

This totally depends on the doctor's office...  And if it is anything like my office...it totally depends on who opens the mail!   

But seriously...it all depends on the doctor and how fast they are at filling out paperwork (or his/her nurse)...

I gather from your other post that you would be the wish child?  That would be cool!  





nursekimber said:


> Our daughter (Kaleah, wish child) Has a feeding backpack and on several meds that have to be refrigerated too. We always travel with a insulated luch bag, the soft kind and use the gel ice bricks. I don't know how long your flight is but if you use 3-4 small gel bricks they'll last about 4-5 hours. Do you get them from your DME or HME supply company with her feeding bags? If so just ask for more or have your doctor write an order for the amount you think you'll need.
> We are having most of her things( extra diaper, pads, trach, G/J tube supplies, formula etc.) mailed to GKTW and seeing which items can be rented from a local provider( back up stationary bi-pap, blood pressure machine, pulse oximeter etc) Some of this equipment is so heavy and we'll use the portables until we get there. It's a challenge getting ready...but a good one.
> 
> Kim



this is a great idea!!!  To ship it ahead of you guys!



Happy_dreams said:


> "Yes." Oh how I wwant to hear that simple, yet life-changing word come out of my cardiologist's mouth. NO, he hasnt said yes because we haven't asked yet. We are going to ask him during my check-up appointment on the 16th- so not too far away!  I am very uneasy about this. I don't if my condition merits it. But, I told my dad to cal our local office tomorrow morning! And he will, and he'll text what info he got from them-cus I'll be in school lol.  There is only one wish office where I live.



I hope he says Yes!  Keep us posted!  



Bill_Lin said:


> Congratulations!  The fun really begins now.  You will probably have a million questions for them, and they may not have all the answers.  Feel free to ask me anything about trip planning, the parks or GKTW.
> 
> Blessings
> 
> Bill


----------



## maroo

ruh!!

I posted a LOT of responses from my stupid iPhone while I was gone and very few of them are here... 

So...I went back a bunch of pages and am answering some of these again...Sorry if I repeat...



mjarecki said:


> We are going on our MAW trip in November and want to go to the Mickey's Merry Christmas Party one of the nights.  Should we buy tickets on our own or do they have those at GKTW?  I have no problem buying them on my own and almost would rather, that way I know I have them.  Just curious.
> 
> Mindy



I would ask them, but not count on it...if that makes sense.  



jen-y said:


> I would not count on them buying the tickets for you.  We just got back from our trip the other day.  I had asked them a few months ago if they would provide us with tickets to the Halloween party for us as our "special thing" and they never did, so we were not able to go.  Also, they did not set us up with any ADR's at any of the restaurants as a "special thing" either.  We went to CRT, but I made those reservations and paid for it myself.  *Don't get me wrong, we are very happy with what we got, but just know that every chapter is different as far as what you get.*



Yes!  What she said!  

And I can't stress the bolded information enough...ANYTHING you read on this thread is subject to change based on your chapter and what they offer, etc.



jen-y said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on how to start a trip report??
> Can I just add on to my pre trip report?  or am I supposed to start a new thread?



I think he helped you...but I wanted to say I am loving the report so far!!!!!  



jen-y said:


> I am not sure how long they have been there.  I actually found out about them on this forum.  They are not on the park map.  I remember when my daughter was 2 and we went down there, there was "baby lounge" behind space mountain. A CM actually approached us when they saw the stroller and asked us if we wanted to use the lounge, so my dad took my daughter in there while we rode space mountain and it was a room with a tv and chairs and stuff.  I don't think its there anymore, they must have done something else with the space??



There is one by the First Aid building at the MK...but none by Space Mountain anymore.  (if it was ever there...that was way before my time...)



kayrason333 said:


> We got back home last night from the most amazing trip ever!!! We took over 1000 pictures!!!
> Will start a TR in the next couple of days.







Haybuggsmom said:


> I'm actually teary again as I finished the trip report. It was like realizing it really was over. I am so glad we will always have the report to relive this wonderful time!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone who was there to help make it so GREAT from our friends here on the board, to the people at GKTW and all the parks.
> 
> I am excited to help other families plan their trips and to plan our next trip.
> 
> We are begining to set up our Spring Break trip to volunteer at the Village and we will be be there for the Cheerleaading World's in May with Neal on his 1st Disney Trip!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for being part of our very special trip. It is one we will never forget!!





I am so glad the board was helpful to you!!!

Thank you so very much for writing your TR and finishing it!!!  That means the world to those of us that try to help plan, etc.  It is so awesome to see it all!


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Welcome back



Thanks!



Haybuggsmom said:


> Welcome back!!
> Missed you around here!!!



Thanks!  Missed being here!  



that's nice said:


> When you post above where you type there are some icons you can click to do different things...
> 
> #1 Next to Fonts there is a drop down box that says sizes-
> #2 Next to the Sizes is an A with a little down arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are done typing, highlight what you have typed and it will turn BLUE. Then click on either the size tab (chose your size) or color tab(pick a color) and thats it!



You totally rock, Tim!



that's nice said:


> WOW that could of been horrible... I'm glad they were able to find your photos!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home Mary!




Thanks for the welcome!  And in PINK!  




rcq925 said:


> Welcome Back Maroo!!!



Thanks!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Just made my first..and only ADR. We are hopefully going to Crystal Palace for lunch at 1:10 on March 22nd. I also made Kylee's BBB at 11:00am on that same day. I should be ok with the 2 reservations...right? The 3 older girls want to do the Pick A Pearl at Epcot. Do you make a reservation to do that?
> Oh...this is my 500 post Thank you everyone for being part of Korissa trip planning. You all are awesome!!



Great choice!  I just love the Crystal Palace!!



Happy_dreams said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading A LOT of trip reports and pre-trip reports! May I say they are amazing! The courage, hope, strength, and faith every Wish family shows has taken my breath away and touched my heart! The pictures are amazing, the stories...not a word that can descirbe them! I am a teen and in two weeks, I'll be asking my cardiologist if I am eligible for the make-a-wish foundation! If he says yes, then YAY! If he says no(which I think he will), then it's OKAY.  Im just giving it a shot.




There is your introduction post!  I missed it!!

 again to the wish trippers thread!  I hope he says yes!



nursekimber said:


> Has anyone been during Christmas? We're going 12/23-28 and I'm using TGM planning tools and I am so worried about maneuvering through the crowds. Do you get to use the extra morning/evening hours if you're staying at GKTW?
> Thanks
> Kim



Hmm...This is a hard one.  

First...I would say that usually TGM would have you avoid EMH parks anyway... They are usually so very busy.  But all of the parks will be busy then and the hours will be very late - so EMH hours may be in the middle of the night...if you wanted to attend some, I really think you could talk to someone at Guest Services and they could make it happen for you. 

You just have to have a key card to be able to ride any rides or really do much of anything in the park - and they do check (or did when I was there last week) - but it is up to the CM to tell you to leave and I just don't think they would tell a wish family that they had to leave?!?!?  I may be wrong...but I think most any Guest Services manager would try to see what they could do to allow you to stay.

TGM Is going to tell you to get to the parks really early, then take a mid-day break and head back in the evening for anything else you want to see...

But being a wish trip and having the button...it ends up working out differently... even at Christmas, you will have basically a FastPass to every ride and front of the line access to characters...you will want to avoid crowds just because they are hard to get around, but lines won't be an issue.  Most wish families can finish the park in a lot less time (as long as the medical stuff doesn't slow the family down)...

Then you can spend your mornings at GKTW with the characters there and eating breakfast, etc...and the evenings between the GKTW parties and other activities...and make an awesome trip.


Don't miss the Osbourne lights, though...they are amazing.



Happy_dreams said:


> Thanks! Yeah , Im in it! Im the girl to the left with dark hair, light blue pants with the breast cancer shirt on at the :35 mark. And when we do the failed wave (lol) Im the first GIRL(two boys two the left started it-we actually i told them to do it hehehe) that does it.
> 
> You can notice the Puerto Rican flag at the top of the wall XD..that was Spanish Class..



I will watch this in a sec.... 



newdrama12 said:


> Yes, I do. I just love to see the excitement on everyone's faces as they get to escape reality for a week. I love volunteering at GKTW as much as I love my job and I'm 24.







mjarecki said:


> I added this to our PTR, but wanted to put it here too.  Our flights are booked!  We leave early on Monday the 15th of November and we don't leave Orlando until 6pm on Sunday the 21st, so we should get some extra time at GKTW on the Monday and Sunday which will be nice.  Found out that the tickets were booked yesterday and then got home last night to find out that my husband was called for jury duty during the whole month of November-ugh!!  Luckily he called today and they said he could have a postponment.  Now we're just waiting for more information from the wish granters.  They said they would call toward the end of October to talk about his send off party.  Getting excited!



Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaBabe

Loodlow said:


> The first question I have is about transportation. We are about a 16 hour drive from WDW but his mom is scared flying will be too hard on him with his diminished respiratory system. I am afraid driving that far will be too hard on everyone. Does anyone know if MAW has ever rented someone a handicapped travel trailer? I think he needs to be able to lie in a bed, with suctioning, tube feeding, oxygen etc. set up. I am rambling....I hope you will let me join your wonderful group on here, even if I am not Mom. She just doesn't have time to get on her computer, so I finally decided to jump in.



It would need to be a motor home or something similar because it's illegal and UNSAFE for people to ride in a trailer being towed.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

rcq925 said:


> Does anyone have all the addresses for the parks?  We will be taking our GPS unit to use in the rental car and I would like to pre-program all the addresses to the Disney Parks?
> 
> Can anyone help me out with the addresses or a link?
> 
> We are getting close and very excited for our trip!!!



I took mine with me becaus I am lost without my "little lady"
The best directions to the village came on the welcome sign. I then saved the location in to my gps.. 
The rest of the trip I used it only until I saw signs to the parks and to get "home" otherwise they did not give the best directions.


----------



## Loodlow

LindaBabe said:


> It would need to be a motor home or something similar because it's illegal and UNSAFE for people to ride in a trailer being towed.


 I meant motor home lol, couldn't think what it was called.


----------



## jen-y

Posted Day 4 of my trip report.  Will try and do day 5 today too.  I am still catching up on housework and stuff from being gone

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38486592&posted=1#post38486592


----------



## nursekimber

Loodlow said:


> *Hi everyone! I feel like I already know so many of you, cause I have been a lurker on this thread forever. I am a pediatric nurse and have made many referrals for wishes. Recently, I referred my best friend's child. His wish trip is in the making! Junior is 13, and was my first home health patient when he was just a few months old. He was sent home to die. He has a metabolic disorder, and has surprised everyone! He is tube fed, trached and non-verbal, with no purposeful movement. BUT you should see his face light up when his mom puts on his Tinkerbell movie! I don't see many trip reports on here for kids with such severe disabilities, and we have tons of questions. He has a wonderful step-dad, and 2 adoring almost five year old identical twin sisters. There is little bitty possibility that I may get to go too! He needs 24 hour a day nursing care. The first question I have is about transportation. We are about a 16 hour drive from WDW but his mom is scared flying will be too hard on him with his diminished respiratory system. I am afraid driving that far will be too hard on everyone. Does anyone know if MAW has ever rented someone a handicapped travel trailer? I think he needs to be able to lie in a bed, with suctioning, tube feeding, oxygen etc. set up. I am rambling....I hope you will let me join your wonderful group on here, even if I am not Mom. She just doesn't have time to get on her computer, so I finally decided to jump in.*



Hi,
Junior has a lot in common with my Kaleah(wish child). We will be brining the same equipment as your wish child. We live in West Chester, Ohio and we were concerned about flying. Our MAW chapter is renting us a full sized handicapped van. We are a family of 6. They are also allowing us extra day or two for travel time. In the van the child can travel in their wheelchair, does his go into a full or part recline? If not contact his pt/ot therapist and they might be able to get a "loaner" for the trip. Our pt/ot at Cincinnati Childrens has been able to get us loaners for bathchairs and other devices at times.
I hope this is helpful.
Kim


----------



## Happy_dreams

maroo said:


> hello!!!
> 
> This totally depends on the doctor's office...  And if it is anything like my office...it totally depends on who opens the mail!
> 
> But seriously...it all depends on the doctor and how fast they are at filling out paperwork (or his/her nurse)...
> 
> I gather from your other post that you would be the wish child?  That would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he says Yes!  Keep us posted!



Thans for the support! Yep, I'd be the wish child. Well, today I got by email the refferal forms and plan to print them and bring it to my upcoming visit to the doctor's. The manfrom make a wish who spoke with my dad said that the whole process can take at the most 6 months-just to get it apporoved. Is that true?


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Happy_dreams said:


> Thans for the support! Yep, I'd be the wish child. Well, today I got by email the refferal forms and plan to print them and bring it to my upcoming visit to the doctor's. The manfrom make a wish who spoke with my dad said that the whole process can take at the most 6 months-just to get it apporoved. Is that true?



I think it varies. Our neighbor went on their trip about a year after they origional application. They went through Make a Wish.

We were though a different orginization and ours was about 4 months.


----------



## Happy_dreams

Haybuggsmom said:


> I think it varies. Our neighbor went on their trip about a year after they origional application. They went through Make a Wish.
> 
> We were though a different orginization and ours was about 4 months.



Oh okay! Thank you so much! The guy actualy told my dad not to freak out if we don't hear back from MAW. lol it's just that it takes time. But he said no more then 6 months and probably less- that is, if I get apporved(very uneasy about it).


----------



## Loodlow

nursekimber said:


> Hi,
> Junior has a lot in common with my Kaleah(wish child). We will be brining the same equipment as your wish child. We live in West Chester, Ohio and we were concerned about flying. Our MAW chapter is renting us a full sized handicapped van. We are a family of 6. They are also allowing us extra day or two for travel time. In the van the child can travel in their wheelchair, does his go into a full or part recline? If not contact his pt/ot therapist and they might be able to get a "loaner" for the trip. Our pt/ot at Cincinnati Childrens has been able to get us loaners for bathchairs and other devices at times.
> I hope this is helpful.
> Kim



Thanks Kim! I looked online for handicapped van rental today. Jr. can recline in his wheelchair, I just hate the idea of him riding in it so long!


----------



## maroo

Basically to be "approved" by MAW you just need your doctor's certification that you have a life threatening illness (and make sure he understands that...if he has been in practice a long time, then he may think MAW is still for children who are considered terminal or hospice eligible)...they have to sign off on that AND that you are in good health enough to travel.  

Once the dr fills out the paperwork, then MAW gets going and each chapter is different in regards to how long it takes to be approved for a wish (this depends on their funding, how many wishes they have to grant before yours, if there are any "emergency" wishes to grant  and basically just completing all of the stuff on their end.

The main hurdle, honestly, is going to be getting the doctor to say yes.


----------



## Happy_dreams

maroo said:


> Basically to be "approved" by MAW you just need your doctor's certification that you have a life threatening illness (and make sure he understands that...if he has been in practice a long time, then he may think MAW is still for children who are considered terminal or hospice eligible)...they have to sign off on that AND that you are in good health enough to travel.
> 
> Once the dr fills out the paperwork, then MAW gets going and each chapter is different in regards to how long it takes to be approved for a wish (this depends on their funding, how many wishes they have to grant before yours, if there are any "emergency" wishes to grant  and basically just completing all of the stuff on their end.
> 
> The main hurdle, honestly, is going to be getting the doctor to say yes.



Oh thank you!  Yeah, I figured my obstacle would be his certification. I did read on the refferal form about "emergency" wishes. It sadend my heart that there exists such a thing.-becuase no child should die before their parents. I have patience and can handle waiting for wishes to be granted before me. In fact, I have a friend whose doctor  certified her as having a life threatening illness just 2 weeks ago. I am sooo happy for her. I have oriented her and her mother about GKTW and the experience. They didnt even know GKTW existed. I live in a Spanish-speaking island and giving them the link to GKTW's doesnt help at all.- I study at a bilingual school and was taught English in infancy. I will keep you guys posted! 

I have a frriend whose brother is 12 years old and was born with Hypoplastic Right Heart Syndrome. He has I think 3 or 4 surgeries from infancy to the age of 4. He now visists the cardiologist once a year. I told his brother(my friend) about make a wish but he resents it. And it's fine- I told them and did my part.

Nine days to go!


----------



## Glo's wish

Happy_dreams said:


> That must be so exciting and overwhelming and impossible to conceal it!!!! Im soo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol about your talk of Disney! Dont mind them! Keep on talking!!!!!!!!
> Good luck with everyone!


Yes it is very exciting although I was told it may be another 6 weeks before I hear anything more.   I guess they have so many kids in Michigan waiting to go on their trips that we have to be patient.  Thanks for listening and being excited with me!!!



Bill_Lin said:


> Congratulations!  The fun really begins now.  You will probably have a million questions for them, and they may not have all the answers.  Feel free to ask me anything about trip planning, the parks or GKTW.
> 
> Blessings
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill!  I think I have just shy of a million questions at this point.  I'm trying (unsuccessfully!) to tame my excitement. We were told we could shoot for March for our trip, otherwise we may need to wait until Sept. or October to avoid the heat which would be undoable for Glo.


----------



## mjarecki

I have a question for those of you who have used oxygen at Disney World before.  Our son is on oxygen at night, but not during the day currently, however I would like to have oxygen available for him at the parks since it will be long days and a lot of walking (he is 7).  I am debating between bringing a portable concentrator and tanks (small ones like M tanks that would fit in a bookbag).  Just curious if the portable concentrator on wheels is annoying to lug around all day.  Is there anywhere that we could store the oxygen and then come get it when we need it?  

Thanks


----------



## maroo

I can answer this one.

You should be able to store something like this at the First Aid Station in the park.  I don't see why they would not store an oxygen concentrator??  They have stored lots of stuff for us before on past trips for various medical needs.


----------



## Bearshouse

:  mickeybar

65!!!

Okay I know I know as my Dh would say you still have 65 days til MAW just settle down.  But today I just can't.  I knew you would understand.

Bearshouse


----------



## maroo

we TOTALLY understand!!


----------



## rcq925

Bearshouse said:


> :  mickeybar
> 
> 65!!!
> 
> Okay I know I know as my Dh would say you still have 65 days til MAW just settle down.  But today I just can't.  I knew you would understand.
> 
> Bearshouse



38!!!!

Boy do I understand!!  We are all so excited and cannot wait for Hayley's MAW Trip!!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

I'm so excited for al of you!


----------



## Glo's wish

LindaBabe said:


> Some of you who signed up for post cards - the kids should start receiving them soon - the first ones were mailed on Sunday.



Linda-  Thanks SO much for the wonderful postcards!! My 4 kids LOVED them! I put pics up on my PTR.  Thanks again, tat wasincredibly sweet of you to offer!


----------



## rcq925

Glo's wish said:


> Linda-  Thanks SO much for the wonderful postcards!! My 4 kids LOVED them! I put pics up on my PTR.  Thanks again, tat wasincredibly sweet of you to offer!



Linda,

I totally forgot to tell you thank you!!!  My kids loved their postcards too!!!


----------



## syammt

rcq925 said:


> 38!!!!
> 
> Boy do I understand!!  We are all so excited and cannot wait for Hayley's MAW Trip!!!



19!!!!!
Trying really hard to get excited.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> Thans for the support! Yep, I'd be the wish child. Well, today I got by email the refferal forms and plan to print them and bring it to my upcoming visit to the doctor's. The manfrom make a wish who spoke with my dad said that the whole process can take at the most 6 months-just to get it apporoved. Is that true?



We started Korissa process in June and we found out in July that she got her wish. We just got confirmed dated this week. I'm sure it won't take too long.


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> We started Korissa process in June and we found out in July that she got her wish. We just got confirmed dated this week. I'm sure it won't take too long.



Thanks  I understand. Im so excited for your girl's wish trip!

You know, today I was thinking about Disney World..I haven't been there in like 10 years. Dont remeber it at all.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Bearshouse said:


> :  mickeybar
> 
> 65!!!
> 
> Okay I know I know as my Dh would say you still have 65 days til MAW just settle down.  But today I just can't.  I knew you would understand.
> 
> Bearshouse



 I don't want to count what we have left


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> 38!!!!
> 
> Boy do I understand!!  We are all so excited and cannot wait for Hayley's MAW Trip!!!



I'm so jealous. You are going on our first dates. We would be going in 38 days too. I know March will be better for the girls.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Ok...I had to count...163 days


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...I had to count...163 days



lol...when I go to my California trips, we usually start counting from there!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> lol...when I go to my California trips, we usually start counting from there!



When are you coming to California?


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> When are you coming to California?



I went this summer.

Very fun!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> I went this summer.
> 
> Very fun!



How cool. Do anything fun while out here?


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> How cool. Do anything fun while out here?



 I wento to LA = Universal Studios, and went to Disneyland and Knott's Berry Farm. LOVE the malls- especially South Coast Plaza, Main Place and the Block.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> I wento to LA = Universal Studios, and went to Disneyland and Knott's Berry Farm. LOVE the malls- especially South Coast Plaza, Main Place and the Block.



All fun places. We went to South Coast Plaza in July. That mall is expensive...lol


----------



## Mom2mitokids

For those that have a feeding tube...I posted some pictures of Kylees J tube. I think it's getting infected. We don't deal with many infection, so I have no clue. It hurts to touch it and red. It's on Korissas PTR #17. I also posted an update on Korissa. She can use some thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fulseasmama

Spoke with our Wish Coordinator today and she is pretty sure our dates are a go so Feb 1-7 our family is Wish Trip Bound...now to really start planning!  Super Excited to actually have dates!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> Spoke with our Wish Coordinator today and she is pretty sure our dates are a go so Feb 1-7 our family is Wish Trip Bound...now to really start planning!  Super Excited to actually have dates!!!



Yeah for date!!!!


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> All fun places. We went to South Coast Plaza in July. *That mall is expensive...lol*



HAHAHAHHA

I cant believe you thought what we thought!!!!1 We were like :"This mall is for rich people...."


----------



## mjarecki

I have tried several times to get one of those countdown tickers on my posts.  I went to edit signature, made my ticker, and saw that it said cut and paste the url or whatever you call it. I tried and it doesn't work, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## mjarecki

I am loving everyone's wish t-shirts.  Where did you all get them made?  How did you come up with the designs?  Suggestions please!  Thanks


----------



## mjarecki

I got my wisdom teeth pulled today and decided that since I have to rest that today would be a good day to read some trip reports in preparation for our upcoming MAW trip in November.  I love all these trip reports!  I am learning so many helpful hints.  Thanks to all of you who have posted your reports, really will be helpful for me.  I can't wait!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

mjarecki said:


> I got my wisdom teeth pulled today and decided that since I have to rest that today would be a good day to read some trip reports in preparation for our upcoming MAW trip in November.  I love all these trip reports!  I am learning so many helpful hints.  Thanks to all of you who have posted your reports, really will be helpful for me.  I can't wait!



Be careful Mindy..
It's really addicting!!


----------



## tmtyler

Our wish trip was Sept. 26-Oct 2 and I cant truly explain how magical our trip was!!! GKTW is such an unbelieveable place.... Dont know if some of you and your precious kiddos were there when we were, but every child I saw I fell in love with! It was truly a blessing for my family to meet such wonderful parents and the most beautiful children with such a wonderful spirit and inspirational to me! My son had never smiled or laughed as much as he did the whole week  so thankful for that!

God Bless you all   You and your families are always in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Loodlow

tmtyler said:


> Our wish trip was Sept. 26-Oct 2 and I cant truly explain how magical our trip was!!! GKTW is such an unbelieveable place.... Dont know if some of you and your precious kiddos were there when we were, but every child I saw I fell in love with! It was truly a blessing for my family to meet such wonderful parents and the most beautiful children with such a wonderful spirit and inspirational to me! My son had never smiled or laughed as much as he did the whole week  so thankful for that!
> 
> God Bless you all   You and your families are always in my thoughts and prayers



Glad you had such a great trip! Would love to see some pics!


----------



## Loodlow

mjarecki said:


> I am loving everyone's wish t-shirts.  Where did you all get them made?  How did you come up with the designs?  Suggestions please!  Thanks



Go to the Creative DISigns  forum, and search for Wish,  there are tons of wonderful people over there, and they will create a personalized shirt for your family! For Free!


----------



## mjarecki

I understand that we will get a ticket to Sea World.  Does this ticket get you into Discovery Cove where you can swim with the dolphins?  Has anyone done this on their wish trip?  My son really wants to. I mentioned it to our MAW chapter, but I'm not sure that they will do anything to help that be achieved, so we might just do it on our own.  If we do, does anyone know how far in advance these tickets have to be bought or this scheduled?  We go in November.  

Mindy


----------



## syammt

We are going on Madison's wish trip the end of October and I can tell you that the Sea World ticket does not include Discovery Cove. Madison's wish is through A Special Wish Foundation and they got us hooked up to swim with the dolphins and it has been schedule for at least a month. You MAW should be able to help you with it, but just incase they don't I believe I have the number somewhere if you would like me to find it for you I can. You can call them and see if they have anything available when you are going to be there. Just let me know.




mjarecki said:


> I understand that we will get a ticket to Sea World.  Does this ticket get you into Discovery Cove where you can swim with the dolphins?  Has anyone done this on their wish trip?  My son really wants to. I mentioned it to our MAW chapter, but I'm not sure that they will do anything to help that be achieved, so we might just do it on our own.  If we do, does anyone know how far in advance these tickets have to be bought or this scheduled?  We go in November.
> 
> Mindy


----------



## Mom2mitokids

mjarecki said:


> I understand that we will get a ticket to Sea World.  Does this ticket get you into Discovery Cove where you can swim with the dolphins?  Has anyone done this on their wish trip?  My son really wants to. I mentioned it to our MAW chapter, but I'm not sure that they will do anything to help that be achieved, so we might just do it on our own.  If we do, does anyone know how far in advance these tickets have to be bought or this scheduled?  We go in November.
> 
> Mindy



Our MAW won't do both. They said that the Discovery cove is a whole other wish trip. It was the Discovery cove, Bush Gardens, and Aqua..something(its the waterpark). It was also 4 nights and you don't get to stay at GKTW. Korissa really wanted to swim with the dolphins, but wanted to go to Disney World. It was hard choice, but she choosed DW. I went to look up prices to see if we can do it on our own, but it would cost almost $1,900


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tmtyler said:


> Our wish trip was Sept. 26-Oct 2 and I cant truly explain how magical our trip was!!! GKTW is such an unbelieveable place.... Dont know if some of you and your precious kiddos were there when we were, but every child I saw I fell in love with! It was truly a blessing for my family to meet such wonderful parents and the most beautiful children with such a wonderful spirit and inspirational to me! My son had never smiled or laughed as much as he did the whole week  so thankful for that!
> 
> God Bless you all   You and your families are always in my thoughts and prayers



I know we would all love to hear all about your trip and see pictures.


----------



## Happy_dreams

How do I post pictures?


----------



## mjarecki

I added to our PTR  Michael's MAW trip November 15-21, looking for any suggestions everyone has.


----------



## mjarecki

Our boys really want to go to Medival Times Dinner Theater.  I called GKTW and they said they ususally have tickets, just to ask at orientation.  Do you think that they have them for everyday?  I was thinking maybe that would be something we could do the very first night we're there.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Our MAW won't do both. They said that the Discovery cove is a whole other wish trip. It was the Discovery cove, Bush Gardens, and Aqua..something(its the waterpark). It was also 4 nights and you don't get to stay at GKTW. Korissa really wanted to swim with the dolphins, but wanted to go to Disney World. It was hard choice, but she choosed DW. I went to look up prices to see if we can do it on our own, but it would cost almost $1,900



This was our experience as well.  And we didn't do it because it was going to be so expensive for Lauren and her family.



mjarecki said:


> Our boys really want to go to Medival Times Dinner Theater.  I called GKTW and they said they ususally have tickets, just to ask at orientation.  Do you think that they have them for everyday?  I was thinking maybe that would be something we could do the very first night we're there.



When we went in 08, you had to sign up for tickets once you got to GKTW and they had to have 48 hours notice...so we couldn't go until later in the trip.

Our experience, very isolated I am sure and very dependent on circumstances at the time, was HORRIBLE at this place.  You can PM me if you want more info about that...(or it is in my TR in my link.)

But for a typical family, honestly, it is a good deal.  The wish child gets in for half price and the rest of the family pays 50% off...so it is a good deal.  Make sure you pay the little bit for the upgraded section.  And remember that they don't really know much about Make a Wish - so don't expect the pixie dust you get at Disney or Universal, but the show is good and the food is supposed to be good.  Lauren and I had to leave before we ate.


----------



## mjarecki

Ok, I am trying to figure out the nighttime activity schedule at GKTW. This is what I know, please help me fill in the other days:

Monday:?

Tuesday:?

Wednesday:?

Thursday: Christmas

Friday: Pirates and Princesses

Saturday:?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## blessedmom4

Hello everyone, I have posted our PTR.   I hope when you have a moment you will stop by and read about my precious family. We have not yet chosen dates, I am just enjoying dreaming and planning 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2572447

Blessings,
Judy


----------



## newdrama12

mjarecki said:


> Ok, I am trying to figure out the nighttime activity schedule at GKTW. This is what I know, please help me fill in the other days:
> 
> Monday:?
> 
> Tuesday:?
> 
> Wednesday:?
> 
> Thursday: Christmas
> 
> Friday: Pirates and Princesses
> 
> Saturday:?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!





SUNDAY
The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.
Twinkle Hopes Tea Party from 2 p.m. to 3 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles.
Village After Dark teen party from 9 p.m. to 10:30 p.m. in Julies Safari Theatre

MONDAY
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.

TUESDAY
Family Fun Night begins at 7:30 p.m. in front of Julies Safari Theatre

WEDNESDAY
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.

SATURDAY
Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels


----------



## J'sMum

Hiya everyone,

Well we are back from trip, got in yesterdy afternoon  had a wonderful time and lotssss to tell in the Trip report  which i will start very very soon. Atm I am not feeling well at all, went to Dr's this morning and i have a severe case of strep. This is the FIRST time in my life i have ever had strep throat, family has had it and i simply have never had and wow painful. so please be patient with me, I will have a TR with lots of pictures asap! 

and wowwie Lots of catching up to do on board i see  can't wait to do that either !! miss this place


----------



## cajunfan

J'sMum said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Well we are back from trip, got in yesterdy afternoon  had a wonderful time and lotssss to tell in the Trip report  which i will start very very soon. Atm I am not feeling well at all, went to Dr's this morning and i have a severe case of strep. This is the FIRST time in my life i have ever had strep throat, family has had it and i simply have never had and wow painful. so please be patient with me, I will have a TR with lots of pictures asap!
> 
> and wowwie Lots of catching up to do on board i see  can't wait to do that either !! miss this place



Wow! I was fortunate to only catch it once from my son, but it knocked me out...my son on the other hand used to get it every three weeks when he was little...he finally outgrew it once we decided to take the tonsils out if he had it one more time...
The only "good" thing about Strep, is generally after you are on meds for 24 hours, you feel 100% better. One other suggestion...either boil everyone's toothbrushes or buy new ones...


Can't wait to hear about the trip!


----------



## Happy_dreams

This the Disneyland entrance on my recent trip to California..






This is ME. Hope Im not too horrible
I had  a HUGE SUNBURN and I was peeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry the pics are soo big, I dont know how to resize them.
Will be posting more later about Disneyland!


----------



## jen-y

mjarecki said:


> Our boys really want to go to Medival Times Dinner Theater.  I called GKTW and they said they ususally have tickets, just to ask at orientation.  Do you think that they have them for everyday?  I was thinking maybe that would be something we could do the very first night we're there.




Medival Times is fun, and very close to GKTW.  I would call GKTW a few days before and find out, just becuase I think you need reservations, as opposed to just showing up.


----------



## jen-y

Mom2mitokids said:


> Our MAW won't do both. They said that the Discovery cove is a whole other wish trip. It was the Discovery cove, Bush Gardens, and Aqua..something(its the waterpark). It was also 4 nights and you don't get to stay at GKTW. Korissa really wanted to swim with the dolphins, but wanted to go to Disney World. It was hard choice, but she choosed DW. I went to look up prices to see if we can do it on our own, but it would cost almost $1,900




What she said.  The same company that owns Sea World also owns Discovery Cove, Bush Gardens, and the Aqua water park place.  So that is considered a package trip by MAW.  Discovery Cove is very expensive because its and all inclusive park.  You can maybe compromise by atleast feeding the dolphins at Sea World.  We just went, and they are very good there about making sure wish kids get a lot of time to feed and pet the dolphins.  Also at Typhoon Lagoon water park in Disney, they have a snorkling deal that is included with the price of the water park admission.  We did not do it, but my sister and her kids did and said it was fun.


----------



## planningcrazymom

Does anyone know if you have one of those prepaid internet cards can you get internet access in your villa? I know that some places have blocks where you can't get it. Would love to know so if we can I can post pictures and updates quicker.


----------



## jen-y

mjarecki said:


> I added to our PTR  Michael's MAW trip November 15-21, looking for any suggestions everyone has.



number 1 thing - did you make you dining reservations??


----------



## planningcrazymom

mjarecki said:


> Ok, I am trying to figure out the nighttime activity schedule at GKTW. This is what I know, please help me fill in the other days:
> 
> Monday:?
> 
> Tuesday:?
> 
> Wednesday:?
> 
> Thursday: Christmas
> 
> Friday: Pirates and Princesses
> 
> Saturday:?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!




I saw that someone did fill in your blanks, but I thought this link may be helpful. I know it has helped us out a lot. http://http://www.gktw.org/pre/Village/schedule.asp?p=village


----------



## Happy_dreams

The Grinch set in Universal Studios in LA.






Before The Muppet's 3D show!


----------



## blondietink

Just an FYI - if your son/daughter is not toilet trained, you cannot particiate in the Parents Night Out.  We were really disappointed when we were told this as our son is not toilet trained.  We even met some CM's at WDW who saw my son's MAW button and said they volunteered at GKTW for the Parent's Night Out and when we told them we could not participate because of the toileting issue, they were very sympathetic.  We  had really, really been looking forward to a night out just the two of us, but it was not going to happen.  Don't know if they have changed their rules or not but this was the case when we had our MAW trip.


----------



## maroo

blondietink said:


> Just an FYI - if your son/daughter is not toilet trained, you cannot particiate in the Parents Night Out.  We were really disappointed when we were told this as our son is not toilet trained.  We even met some CM's at WDW who saw my son's MAW button and said they volunteered at GKTW for the Parent's Night Out and when we told them we could not participate because of the toileting issue, they were very sympathetic.  We  had really, really been looking forward to a night out just the two of us, but it was not going to happen.  Don't know if they have changed their rules or not but this was the case when we had our MAW trip.



This is true.  

One day...ONE DAY...I want to move to Orlando and help with stuff like this...

I get why they can't change diapers - tons of issues with that - but it totally stinks.


----------



## nursekimber

planningcrazymom said:


> Does anyone know if you have one of those prepaid internet cards can you get internet access in your villa? I know that some places have blocks where you can't get it. Would love to know so if we can I can post pictures and updates quicker.



Hi,
You can access free Wi-Fi in the main house.
Here's a link to the welcome page for families.
http://www.gktw.org/pre/default.asp?p=welcome

Kim


----------



## Mom2mitokids

planningcrazymom said:


> Does anyone know if you have one of those prepaid internet cards can you get internet access in your villa? I know that some places have blocks where you can't get it. Would love to know so if we can I can post pictures and updates quicker.



This is from there site....
Are there computers available for use at Give Kids The World Village?
The Village does not have public computers, however there is a console available for use in the Villages Family Room in the House of Hearts to print boarding passes, access the Disney PhotoPass site, the GKTW site and other theme park sites. If a computer is needed for longer use, there is a Fed-Ex/Kinkos location one mile away. Personal laptops can access the Village WiFi in the House of Hearts. In addition, MiFi devices can be borrowed for a two day period from our Media Center. Finally, dial up service is available in the villas by plugging in with the phone cord.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy_dreams said:


> The Grinch set in Universal Studios in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before The Muppet's 3D show!



Very cute pictures. We were at Universal in June.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

planningcrazymom said:


> Does anyone know if you have one of those prepaid internet cards can you get internet access in your villa? I know that some places have blocks where you can't get it. Would love to know so if we can I can post pictures and updates quicker.



I did take my laptop. Mostly to download my pics each night into a pic folder and clear the card. Made for much easier times when we got home.
BUT....
I only really had time to get onto the internet 2X. I went to the House of hearts and plugged in. I did ask about internet in the villa. THey said I needed my own cord. SO call them and get the specifics. I decided not to buy one since I have wireless as home and found out about it on day 3.



blondietink said:


> Just an FYI - if your son/daughter is not toilet trained, you cannot particiate in the Parents Night Out.  We were really disappointed when we were told this as our son is not toilet trained.  We even met some CM's at WDW who saw my son's MAW button and said they volunteered at GKTW for the Parent's Night Out and when we told them we could not participate because of the toileting issue, they were very sympathetic.  We  had really, really been looking forward to a night out just the two of us, but it was not going to happen.  Don't know if they have changed their rules or not but this was the case when we had our MAW trip.



We had thought about it will Haylee. I figured the toilet training thing but they specifically said they had to be able to communicate. We were blessed to have jonthan and he used some respite hours so my mom, Amber and I could go to DOwnTown Disney.


----------



## dlewish

J'sMum said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Well we are back from trip, got in yesterdy afternoon  had a wonderful time and lotssss to tell in the Trip report  which i will start very very soon. Atm I am not feeling well at all, went to Dr's this morning and i have a severe case of strep. This is the FIRST time in my life i have ever had strep throat, family has had it and i simply have never had and wow painful. so please be patient with me, I will have a TR with lots of pictures asap!
> 
> and wowwie Lots of catching up to do on board i see  can't wait to do that either !! miss this place



What is it w/ strep!  My son was sick the entire week  with strep  He is still running a high fever 102's.  Taking him to his own dr. tomorrow.  Even though he was sick all week we still had a great time.  GKTW is wonderful.  Thankfully b/c we did spend most of our time there.


----------



## Happy_dreams

Mom2mitokids said:


> Very cute pictures. We were at Universal in June.



Thanks! I had a great time, I bet you did too!


----------



## maroo

dlewish said:


> What is it w/ strep!  My son was sick the entire week  with strep  He is still running a high fever 102's.  Taking him to his own dr. tomorrow.  Even though he was sick all week we still had a great time.  GKTW is wonderful.  Thankfully b/c we did spend most of our time there.



Oh....  

This makes me sooooo sad.  Lauren had a great time on her trip, too, even though she was sick - but what a major bummer.  



I am glad you guys had a good time anyway!


----------



## alaskanabbott

jen-y said:


> Medival Times is fun, and very close to GKTW.  I would call GKTW a few days before and find out, just becuase I think you need reservations, as opposed to just showing up.



We did Medival Times for our wish trip in March and it was a highlight of our trip. Call the front desk at GKTW as soon as you decide to go, I think you have to give them 48 notice. Our wish boy was given a free ticket and then the rest of us were 50% off ( I think that was how it worked). When you get to MT, you have the option of paying more for a front row seat, but if your child is in a wheelchair they have to put you in the front, since there are no wc accessible seats anywhere else. We had to transfer James into his seat, and if he had needed the restroom we would have had to transfer him again, but James doesn't use the restroom often, thank goodness. We loved MT, but if your child isn't easily transferred from a wheelchair, it might not be your best option.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hi everyone..I want to let you know that I'm Happy Dreams...I forgot my password and the email I used to register this username so I went ahead and registered on the DIS again. So if any of you were PMing me, please PM to this username as I have no longer access to the other. Sorry for the inconveniece.
BTW, my name is Claudia.


----------



## newdrama12

Don't remember if i introduced myself over here or not, but in case I didn't. My name is Daniel and I'm a GKTW Angel (their word for volunteer). Normally at the Village, I can be found in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday mornings. I try to answer any questions about the Village that I happen to know or can find answers to through research.


----------



## syammt

newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember if i introduced myself over here or not, but in case I didn't. My name is Daniel and I'm a GKTW Angel (their word for volunteer). Normally at the Village, I can be found in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday mornings. I try to answer any questions about the Village that I happen to know or can find answers to through research.



So funny that you have put this here at this time. I was just on facebook on the GKTW page and they are talking about top 10 things that people like about GKTW. A lot of people are mentioning Ol' Elmer daily delivery - what or who is this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## newdrama12

syammt said:


> So funny that you have put this here at this time. I was just on facebook on the GKTW page and they are talking about top 10 things that people like about GKTW. A lot of people are mentioning Ol' Elmer daily delivery - what or who is this? Thanks for your help.



Old Elmer is a tree that is a part of the Castle of Miracles and when you walk by him, you can hear him snore.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember if i introduced myself over here or not, but in case I didn't. My name is Daniel and I'm a GKTW Angel (their word for volunteer). Normally at the Village, I can be found in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday mornings. I try to answer any questions about the Village that I happen to know or can find answers to through research.



Thanks for introducing yourslef cus I wouldnt have known you are a GKTW angel if you didnt say so.  I have a question for you, do kids from other countries visit GKTW? Lets say Puerto Rico-well its not really a country but you know what I mean.


----------



## newdrama12

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanks for introducing yourslef cus I wouldnt have known you are a GKTW angel if you didnt say so.  I have a question for you, do kids from other countries visit GKTW? Lets say Puerto Rico-well its not really a country but you know what I mean.



yep, over 70 different countries!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

newdrama12 said:


> yep, over 70 different countries!



Thank you soo much!!! I just didnt know if my chapter was associated with GKTW! Even though I havent verified, it probably is.


----------



## dlewish

maroo said:


> Oh....
> 
> This makes me sooooo sad.  Lauren had a great time on her trip, too, even though she was sick - but what a major bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you guys had a good time anyway!



Thanks Maroo.  Yes, what a bummer.  I know what we missed, but the kids did really enjoy themselves so that is what counts.  What we did manage to do at the parks was fun.  We only lasted 3 hours at MK  DS temp was 102.8  What can ya do.  DD has already asked when she can go on the carousel and see the castle... castle of miracles that is

Question for those who have gone on a trip... Did the photo CD you received at check-out contain stock photos of GKTW?  Ours did not, but I've seen stock pics in many TRs.  Where did you get them?  Thanks.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember if i introduced myself over here or not, but in case I didn't. My name is Daniel and I'm a GKTW Angel (their word for volunteer). Normally at the Village, I can be found in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday mornings. I try to answer any questions about the Village that I happen to know or can find answers to through research.



Hi Daniel. Nice to see you here. We will make sure we go to the castle on Thursday morning when we go to GKTW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

newdrama12 said:


> Old Elmer is a tree that is a part of the Castle of Miracles and when you walk by him, you can hear him snore.



My daughter was scared of Old Elmer.lol


----------



## Mom2mitokids

dlewish said:


> Thanks Maroo.  Yes, what a bummer.  I know what we missed, but the kids did really enjoy themselves so that is what counts.  What we did manage to do at the parks was fun.  We only lasted 3 hours at MK  DS temp was 102.8  What can ya do.  DD has already asked when she can go on the carousel and see the castle... castle of miracles that is
> 
> Question for those who have gone on a trip... Did the photo CD you received at check-out contain stock photos of GKTW?  Ours did not, but I've seen stock pics in many TRs.  Where did you get them?  Thanks.



Our CD came with stock pictures.


----------



## rcq925

newdrama12 said:


> Don't remember if i introduced myself over here or not, but in case I didn't. My name is Daniel and I'm a GKTW Angel (their word for volunteer). Normally at the Village, I can be found in the Castle of Miracles on Thursday mornings. I try to answer any questions about the Village that I happen to know or can find answers to through research.



 Thank you Daniel!  So nice of you to come over and answer questions!


----------



## wishin' on a star

dlewish said:


> Thanks Maroo.  Yes, what a bummer.  I know what we missed, but the kids did really enjoy themselves so that is what counts.  What we did manage to do at the parks was fun.  We only lasted 3 hours at MK  DS temp was 102.8  What can ya do.  DD has already asked when she can go on the carousel and see the castle... castle of miracles that is
> 
> Question for those who have gone on a trip... Did the photo CD you received at check-out contain stock photos of GKTW?  Ours did not, but I've seen stock pics in many TRs.  Where did you get them?  Thanks.



We were given two CD's...one had stock photos, and the other was any photos that were taken of us by photographers while we were at GKTW.  So, if you didn't get the stock photos, I would just contact them!


----------



## dlewish

Mom2mitokids said:


> Our CD came with stock pictures.





wishin' on a star said:


> We were given two CD's...one had stock photos, and the other was any photos that were taken of us by photographers while we were at GKTW.  So, if you didn't get the stock photos, I would just contact them!



Thanks for the info.  I will contact them.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hi everyone..I want to let you know that I'm Happy Dreams...I forgot my password and the email I used to register this username so I went ahead and registered on the DIS again. So if any of you were PMing me, please PM to this username as I have no longer access to the other. Sorry for the inconveniece.
> BTW, my name is Claudia.



 again!   



dlewish said:


> Thanks Maroo.  Yes, what a bummer.  I know what we missed, but the kids did really enjoy themselves so that is what counts.  What we did manage to do at the parks was fun.  We only lasted 3 hours at MK  DS temp was 102.8  What can ya do.  DD has already asked when she can go on the carousel and see the castle... castle of miracles that is
> 
> Question for those who have gone on a trip... Did the photo CD you received at check-out contain stock photos of GKTW?  Ours did not, but I've seen stock pics in many TRs.  Where did you get them?  Thanks.



Yes...if you can't get one, let me know and I can email you some...or let you download some off of photobucket.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> again!



LOL thank you!!!!


----------



## fulseasmama

So now that I have some dates to go with I want to start making some plans for the days we will be there and some eating reservations.  I have a few logistics questions I am hoping someone can help with.  

About how far is the drive to the Parks at Disney from GKTW?  About how far is the drive to Universal from GKTW?

If for example I make a breakfast ADR at O'hana would we drive to the hotel for breakfast and then drive to the park we are visiting or is it easier to just park one time and take buses around?  Time wise does it really make sense to eat someplace other then the park you are spending your day at?

From experience are there better days then others to visit any of the particular parks?

I think that is it for now so thanks in advance for all your help...I really appreciate it.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## jen-y

fulseasmama said:


> So now that I have some dates to go with I want to start making some plans for the days we will be there and some eating reservations.  I have a few logistics questions I am hoping someone can help with.
> 
> About how far is the drive to the Parks at Disney from GKTW?  About how far is the drive to Universal from GKTW?
> 
> If for example I make a breakfast ADR at O'hana would we drive to the hotel for breakfast and then drive to the park we are visiting or is it easier to just park one time and take buses around?  Time wise does it really make sense to eat someplace other then the park you are spending your day at?
> 
> From experience are there better days then others to visit any of the particular parks?
> 
> I think that is it for now so thanks in advance for all your help...I really appreciate it.  Have a great day everyone!






Some people say its about an hour from GKTW to the parks, but we were just there a few weeks ago, and it did not seem to be that long.  Having said that, I would still leave GKTW an hour before your reservation time, just becuase you are supposed to check in for your reservation 15 minutes early anyways. 

Its fine to eat somewhere other than your park of the day.  We had breakfast at Chef Mickey and then went to MK no problem.  It will not eat up too much of your time.

Don't take the busses around.  Drive yourself.  My extended family was down there with us, but they stayed on the property and took the busses around.  It took them so much longer to get around than it took us.  You get a free parking pass, so you don't have to worry about that, and they will let you park in handicap, so you won't be in
 "the back 40"  

Don't even worry about which days are better than others to be at the parks.  Just plan what works best for you. With the GKTW button and GAC, you don't have to wait in a single line, so it does not matter.  Since you will have your own transportation, you don't have to worry about the busses being crowded and since you can park in handicap, you don't have to worry about that either.  Really, its like being in your own little world without hassle
I had heard horror storys about the crowds at the wizzarding world of harry potter.  It was crowded with lines, but again, we were able to bypass those and get right in and see what we wanted to see and get right out.


----------



## jen-y

Ok. so I noticed while we were in Fantasyland that they had a big partition wall up and I could see all kinds of construction equipment and what looked like a couple giant circus tents.  Does anyone know what they are doing there


----------



## cajunfan

jen-y said:


> Ok. so I noticed while we were in Fantasyland that they had a big partition wall up and I could see all kinds of construction equipment and what looked like a couple giant circus tents.  Does anyone know what they are doing there



They are doing a major expansion of Fantasy land...you can check it out on allearsnet.com for artist rendering and everything.

Here is a link

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2009/09/walt_disney_parks_and_resorts_2.html


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jen-y said:


> *Some people say its about an hour from GKTW to the parks,* but we were just there a few weeks ago, and it did not seem to be that long.  Having said that, I would still leave GKTW an hour before your reservation time, just becuase you are supposed to check in for your reservation 15 minutes early anyways.
> 
> Its fine to eat somewhere other than your park of the day.  We had breakfast at Chef Mickey and then went to MK no problem.  It will not eat up too much of your time.
> 
> Don't take the busses around.  Drive yourself.  My extended family was down there with us, but they stayed on the property and took the busses around.  It took them so much longer to get around than it took us.  You get a free parking pass, so you don't have to worry about that, and they will let you park in handicap, so you won't be in
> "the back 40"
> 
> Don't even worry about which days are better than others to be at the parks.  Just plan what works best for you. With the GKTW button and GAC, you don't have to wait in a single line, so it does not matter.  Since you will have your own transportation, you don't have to worry about the busses being crowded and since you can park in handicap, you don't have to worry about that either.  Really, its like being in your own little world without hassle
> I had heard horror storys about the crowds at the wizzarding world of harry potter.  It was crowded with lines, but again, we were able to bypass those and get right in and see what we wanted to see and get right out.



It's an hour from the parks(like u said- abit less)? I didnt know it is that far? Do you know why? How do you manage getting to Disney World at opening? Im trying to find all the info I can get for my friend who will be hopefully staying there!


----------



## newdrama12

The Grand Floridian is 25 minutes from GKTW and Animal Kingdom is 20 minutes away.


----------



## newdrama12

fulseasmama said:


> About how far is the drive to Universal from GKTW?



Universal is about 25 minutes away.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I've read/heard of a Continental breakfast given at GKTW. What is that?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

newdrama12 said:


> The Grand Floridian is 25 minutes from GKTW and Animal Kingdom is 20 minutes away.



Thanks for that info!


----------



## newdrama12

There is several options that are available for breakfast. There is the Gingerbread house, which offers a full breakfast. The Ice Cream Palace, when you can have ice cream and soda fountain drinks. Yes, I said ice cream for breakfast. There is the Express Start Breakfast, which includes cinnamon rolls, omelets, and breakfast sandwiches. 

There is also the Breakfast Cart which has continental breakfast items. Not sure what all they serve. But that is available for people strolling through the village or who are requesting room service.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

newdrama12 said:


> There is several options that are available for breakfast. There is the Gingerbread house, which offers a full breakfast. The Ice Cream Palace, when you can have ice cream and soda fountain drinks. Yes, I said ice cream for breakfast. There is the Express Start Breakfast, which includes cinnamon rolls, omelets, and breakfast sandwiches.
> 
> There is also the Breakfast Cart which has continental breakfast items. Not sure what all they serve. But that is available for people strolling through the village or who are requesting room service.



Thank you!!! Oh my Ice Cream for Breakfast!!!!!! hahaha At what time does the Gingerbread House and the Express Start Breakfast open?
Im so excited for my friend! I hope we both get approved!


----------



## newdrama12

Gingerbread house is open 8-10AM for breakfast with a continental breakfast from 7:30-8AM.

Ice Cream Palace opens at 7:30AM.
I think the Express breakfast at 7:30 AM as well, i believe.


----------



## maroo

Prayer Request - 

Madison - our Madison - has broken her arm really bad.  It is only two weeks (or so) till her trip!  

They have taken her to the hospital to sedate her so that they can set it - evidently it was a bad break... 


Please pray for her and her family. 

Check her thread for updates and details, as I am about to have to sign off for the night, but we definitely need to pray for her.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38554592&posted=1#post38554592


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> Prayer Request -
> 
> Madison - our Madison - has broken her arm really bad.  It is only two weeks (or so) till her trip!
> 
> They have taken her to the hospital to sedate her so that they can set it - evidently it was a bad break...
> 
> 
> Please pray for her and her family.
> 
> Check her thread for updates and details, as I am about to have to sign off for the night, but we definitely need to pray for her.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38554592&posted=1#post38554592


OH MY!!! Although I'm new here, it really saddens my heart . Im gonna pray for her right now! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Thanks newdrama12! I replied! Hope you received it cus its not registering in my PM list as sent.


----------



## dlewish

fulseasmama said:


> So now that I have some dates to go with I want to start making some plans for the days we will be there and some eating reservations.  I have a few logistics questions I am hoping someone can help with.
> 
> About how far is the drive to the Parks at Disney from GKTW?  About how far is the drive to Universal from GKTW?
> 
> !



We found it pretty easy to drive to the disney parks.  30 minutes tops.  The directions provided by GKTW are good.

I think it depends on the CM working the parking but we were NOT directed to any special parking at MK.  We had to take the tram to the TTC.  So I would not count on getting handicap parking unless you have a handicap pass.  We got there around 10am.  At AK they did tell us to follow the blue line and we were able to park in the front but it still was not handicap parking.  HTH.


----------



## rcq925

Do kids need a car seat in a limo?  Hayley is 6 years old and just uses a backless booster seat?  Will she need one for the limo ride?  We will be in the limo 2+ hours to the airport each way.

I am trying to avoid dragging her carseat along if we can.  Also if the carseat is not needed for the limo, does the car rental agency have then to rent/use, because she will need one once we arrive in Orlando for all the driving in the rental car between parks.  Thanks!

We are almost down to the 30 day mark and so excited!!!!


----------



## syammt

rcq925 said:


> Do kids need a car seat in a limo?  Hayley is 6 years old and just uses a backless booster seat?  Will she need one for the limo ride?  We will be in the limo 2+ hours to the airport each way.
> 
> I am trying to avoid dragging her carseat along if we can.  Also if the carseat is not needed for the limo, does the car rental agency have then to rent/use, because she will need one once we arrive in Orlando for all the driving in the rental car between parks.  Thanks!
> 
> We are almost down to the 30 day mark and so excited!!!!



Don't know if this will help you at all, but we just had a limo ride about a month ago and Madison did not have to be in a booster seat. She also is in one that is backless, but did not need it in the limo. We were not in the limo as long as you are going to be, though. I also know that our wish coordinator asked us if we would need a booster once we got to Orlando and I told her yes. She said that it would be taken care of. Hope this helps.


----------



## mjarecki

I'm still working on MIchael's MAW trip as I sit here, in pain from having my wisdom teeth pulled 4 days ago-ugh!  When will the pain end?  Anyways, I put our PTR out under our planning thread.  Someone asked if I have reservations set.  Here's what I've got, I need suggestions.  We get there on a Monday afternoon, they boys want to do Medival Times that night-is this a good idea on the first day?  I'm worried that if our flights are delayed or we're tired that we'll wish we didn't have dinner plans.  We have reservations for the luau at the Polynesian on Wednesday night, plan on Thursday night at GKTW for Christmas and Friday night we have tickets to Mickey's Merry Christmas Party.  That leaves me Tuesday night and Saturday night.  I tried to get reservations for Crystal Palace on Friday for lunch or dinner and was unsuccessful, they were booked.  I'm cautious to make anymore reservations because I don't want to be too tied down to a schedule.  I'm wondering if you need to have reservations for the restaurants at Universal and IOA-does anyone know?  I think we'll be there on Tuesday and possibly Sunday.  
I feel behind the eight ball with this trip since it was scheduled so quickly.  It looks like many of you have months to plan, we met our wish granters in September and are scheduled to leave November 15th.  I'm glad that they were able to schedule us so quickly,(we had asked for that because my mom and dad are leaving to move back to Pittsburgh for my mom's 3rd lung transplant and we wanted to do this before she got too high on the list), but the quickness makes it hard to really plan everything to a tee.  I need to keep telling myself that no matter what we do Michael will have fun, he will be happy with anything.    Thanks


----------



## nursekimber

jen-y said:


> Some people say its about an hour from GKTW to the parks, but we were just there a few weeks ago, and it did not seem to be that long.  Having said that, I would still leave GKTW an hour before your reservation time, just becuase you are supposed to check in for your reservation 15 minutes early anyways.
> 
> Its fine to eat somewhere other than your park of the day.  We had breakfast at Chef Mickey and then went to MK no problem.  It will not eat up too much of your time.
> 
> Don't take the busses around.  Drive yourself.  My extended family was down there with us, but they stayed on the property and took the busses around.  It took them so much longer to get around than it took us.  You get a free parking pass, so you don't have to worry about that, and they will let you park in handicap, so you won't be in
> "the back 40"
> 
> Don't even worry about which days are better than others to be at the parks.  Just plan what works best for you. With the GKTW button and GAC, you don't have to wait in a single line, so it does not matter.  Since you will have your own transportation, you don't have to worry about the busses being crowded and since you can park in handicap, you don't have to worry about that either.  Really, its like being in your own little world without hassle
> I had heard horror storys about the crowds at the wizzarding world of harry potter.  It was crowded with lines, but again, we were able to bypass those and get right in and see what we wanted to see and get right out.



What does GAC stand for?


----------



## maroo

nursekimber said:


> What does GAC stand for?



Guest Assistance Card.

"Regular" families can get one of these, too, by going to Guest Services at one of the four parks - but wish kids get a special one with a special stamp that basically lets the cast member know that they are on a wish trip.  This is given to you at orientation at Give Kids the World.

You also get a button for the wish child to wear...so between the two pieces of identification, it helps the CM's to see you while you are in the parks and helps them know where they should route you.


----------



## blondietink

I think trying to do Medieval Times the evening of your arrival would be too much.

Perhaps your local MAW organization could help you in making the dinner reservations you want.  Sometimes they can pull strings when the rest of us can't.


----------



## maroo

For reservations...

for one thing the reservation system is about to be down for 2 days...I think.

We had GREAT "luck" getting reservations for Crystal Palace the day of...They told us to come back at noon and they would put us on the list...we came back at 11:45 and had no trouble getting a table.

So definitely try on the day you want to eat there, too.

Chef Mickey's would not do this - as they usually book completely up...

...but I think all of the park restaurants, especially character buffets, try to keep some reservations available for those families that walk up.

You can also go to Guest Services when you get to a park the first day and let them know you are on a wish trip and see what "magic" they can work for you in that regard, too.

PLUS - keep checking online right until that day or on your mobile phone if you have one.  They made it easy to cancel them now, so more people are canceling when they can't use the reservation at the last minute.

I was able to get a family (typical family) a Ohana breakfast on my last trip while I was riding with them on the Disney bus!  


As for the other dinner...I would put that one for later in the week and spend the first night at GKTW exploring.  It is such a wonderful place!


----------



## brookerene

My son Kaleb received his new kidney last Tuesday.  He's up and running around like nothing ever happened. He told the Dr. that he was going to GKTW and DW and was going to tell Mickey Mouse how he got a new kidney.  Needless to say he could probably go run around DW right now but this surgery on my end has left me less energizer bunny and more turtle!LOL!  So hopefully, we can start planning our DW trip.  I think we are going to try for the April date even though it's busy, since the other two have their birthdays at that time and it would make it extra special for all of them.  God Bless!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

brookerene said:


> My son Kaleb received his new kidney last Tuesday.  He's up and running around like nothing ever happened. He told the Dr. that he was going to GKTW and DW and was going to tell Mickey Mouse how he got a new kidney.  Needless to say he could probably go run around DW right now but this surgery on my end has left me less energizer bunny and more turtle!LOL!  So hopefully, we can start planning our DW trip.  I think we are going to try for the April date even though it's busy, since the other two have their birthdays at that time and it would make it extra special for all of them.  God Bless!



Praise the Lord!! Its so wonderful how little children heal so quickly.   April would be a nice time to fly..I dont know why bu t I just like the month. So excited for you, your family, and especially Kaleb!


----------



## kellyw8863

brookerene said:


> My son Kaleb received his new kidney last Tuesday.  He's up and running around like nothing ever happened. He told the Dr. that he was going to GKTW and DW and was going to tell Mickey Mouse how he got a new kidney.  Needless to say he could probably go run around DW right now but this surgery on my end has left me less energizer bunny and more turtle!LOL!  So hopefully, we can start planning our DW trip.  I think we are going to try for the April date even though it's busy, since the other two have their birthdays at that time and it would make it extra special for all of them.  God Bless!



Congratulations to Kaleb!  We went in April, and didn't find it to be that bad at all.  MK was really busy the first day that we went, but they were coming off of several days of torrential rain and coming up on a weekend of grad nights.  Otherwise, it wasn't bad at all!  Enjoy!

I hope that you all don't mind me jumping back in here!  For those of you who don't know me, my daughter Ali went on a wish trip this past April.  I almost finished my TR before taking a hiatus.  Call it prolongued post-Disney depression.  At any rate, I'm working on getting my TR finished up and poking around here as time allows!

Kelly


----------



## restful urchin

HI,
 I just wanted to let you all know that I've been inspired by your TR's and stories. I've decided to do what I can to help.
I have signed up to volunteer with our local MAW chapter to be a wish granter. I go for training this Saturday. I'm pretty excited!

Liz


----------



## rcq925

brookerene said:


> My son Kaleb received his new kidney last Tuesday.  He's up and running around like nothing ever happened. He told the Dr. that he was going to GKTW and DW and was going to tell Mickey Mouse how he got a new kidney.  Needless to say he could probably go run around DW right now but this surgery on my end has left me less energizer bunny and more turtle!LOL!  So hopefully, we can start planning our DW trip.  I think we are going to try for the April date even though it's busy, since the other two have their birthdays at that time and it would make it extra special for all of them.  God Bless!




That is wonderful news!!!

I am so glad that Kaleb's transplant went so well!  Now you can get back to planning his wish trip!


----------



## rcq925

restful urchin said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I've been inspired by your TR's and stories. I've decided to do what I can to help.
> I have signed up to volunteer with our local MAW chapter to be a wish granter. I go for training this Saturday. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> Liz



That is wonderful Liz  I also hope to be a wish granter some day, when the kids are a little older and I have some more time!  Will that day ever come?


----------



## billwendy

restful urchin said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I've been inspired by your TR's and stories. I've decided to do what I can to help.
> I have signed up to volunteer with our local MAW chapter to be a wish granter. I go for training this Saturday. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> Liz



That is AWESOME!!! How did you get to that point? I filled out a form online for a volunteer position, and then got an email that they were looking for a match position for me - but I want to be a wish granter too!!!!!!! What else could I be doing?:??? HAve a wonderful time!!!

Also - WOO HOO FOR THE KIDNEY TRANSPLANT!!! Now you can enjoy your trip planning!! We were there at the same exact time as Kelly and her Daughter Ali and family - it was a good time to go!! It was definately warm enough for swimming and the beach (if its still you plan to try to go to that!).  Daniel was very sensitive to the heat, so it wore him out - so keep cool!!!! lol.....


----------



## rcq925

Woo Hoo!  I just made the first post on the 200th page of this Wish tripper thread!!!

That's a lot of wish trips!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

restful urchin said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I've been inspired by your TR's and stories. I've decided to do what I can to help.
> I have signed up to volunteer with our local MAW chapter to be a wish granter. I go for training this Saturday. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> Liz



I get inspred by the stories too 
You are doing such a marvelous thing!!! You are really making a difference! I am so excited for you! And what a coincedence, this Saturday also, I will be asking my doctor if he will approve me for Make-a-wish. So I guess we're both excited! I congratulate you!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> My son Kaleb received his new kidney last Tuesday.  He's up and running around like nothing ever happened. He told the Dr. that he was going to GKTW and DW and was going to tell Mickey Mouse how he got a new kidney.  Needless to say he could probably go run around DW right now but this surgery on my end has left me less energizer bunny and more turtle!LOL!  So hopefully, we can start planning our DW trip.  I think we are going to try for the April date even though it's busy, since the other two have their birthdays at that time and it would make it extra special for all of them.  God Bless!



That's awesome to hear. I was wondering about him. I think April will be a good month to go.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kellyw8863 said:


> Congratulations to Kaleb!  We went in April, and didn't find it to be that bad at all.  MK was really busy the first day that we went, but they were coming off of several days of torrential rain and coming up on a weekend of grad nights.  Otherwise, it wasn't bad at all!  Enjoy!
> 
> I hope that you all don't mind me jumping back in here!  For those of you who don't know me, my daughter Ali went on a wish trip this past April.  I almost finished my TR before taking a hiatus.  Call it prolongued post-Disney depression.  At any rate, I'm working on getting my TR finished up and poking around here as time allows!
> 
> Kelly



It's always nice to see you here Kelly. I can't wait to finish reading your TR.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

restful urchin said:


> HI,
> I just wanted to let you all know that I've been inspired by your TR's and stories. I've decided to do what I can to help.
> I have signed up to volunteer with our local MAW chapter to be a wish granter. I go for training this Saturday. I'm pretty excited!
> 
> Liz



When things calm down and Kylee is a bit older I want to volunteer too. Right now we do what we can by volunteering as a family doing fundraisers when we can.


----------



## jen-y

rcq925 said:


> Do kids need a car seat in a limo?  Hayley is 6 years old and just uses a backless booster seat?  Will she need one for the limo ride?  We will be in the limo 2+ hours to the airport each way.
> 
> I am trying to avoid dragging her carseat along if we can.  Also if the carseat is not needed for the limo, does the car rental agency have then to rent/use, because she will need one once we arrive in Orlando for all the driving in the rental car between parks.  Thanks!
> 
> We are almost down to the 30 day mark and so excited!!!!




No need to bring your car seat.  Let your wish coordinator know what you need and they will make the arrangements.  We had a backless booster for our 4 year old in the limo (and the limo company provided it) we let our 8 year old just use the regular seatbelt. Legally I don't know if there is a law pertaining to car seats in limo's or if its just your decision.
They do have backless boosters at the car rentals in Orlando, just gotta let them know so that they set 1 aside.


----------



## jen-y

mjarecki said:


> I'm still working on MIchael's MAW trip as I sit here, in pain from having my wisdom teeth pulled 4 days ago-ugh!  When will the pain end?  Anyways, I put our PTR out under our planning thread.  Someone asked if I have reservations set.  Here's what I've got, I need suggestions.  We get there on a Monday afternoon, they boys want to do Medival Times that night-is this a good idea on the first day?  I'm worried that if our flights are delayed or we're tired that we'll wish we didn't have dinner plans.  We have reservations for the luau at the Polynesian on Wednesday night, plan on Thursday night at GKTW for Christmas and Friday night we have tickets to Mickey's Merry Christmas Party.  That leaves me Tuesday night and Saturday night.  I tried to get reservations for Crystal Palace on Friday for lunch or dinner and was unsuccessful, they were booked.  I'm cautious to make anymore reservations because I don't want to be too tied down to a schedule.  I'm wondering if you need to have reservations for the restaurants at Universal and IOA-does anyone know?  I think we'll be there on Tuesday and possibly Sunday.
> I feel behind the eight ball with this trip since it was scheduled so quickly.  It looks like many of you have months to plan, we met our wish granters in September and are scheduled to leave November 15th.  I'm glad that they were able to schedule us so quickly,(we had asked for that because my mom and dad are leaving to move back to Pittsburgh for my mom's 3rd lung transplant and we wanted to do this before she got too high on the list), but the quickness makes it hard to really plan everything to a tee.  I need to keep telling myself that no matter what we do Michael will have fun, he will be happy with anything.    Thanks



Medival Times is really close to GKTW, so its convenient.  As far if its a good idea for your first night.....Only you know your family and what they will tolerate.  My kids are 4 & 8.  We got up at 3am on the morning of our trip.  We got to GKTW around 1:00 and they were ready to go We went to Downtown Disney that night and were probably out till 10 or 11:00.  Some people might think thats crazy, but it works for us - 

For Disney, you may be able to get some last minute reservations when you are there.  We went to the reservation counter at Disney Studios about 2:00 one afternoon and asked if they had any openings that day, and they were able to get us in to the Sci-Fi diner at 6:00.  Keep the reservation phone number on you and call the morning of to see what kind of openings they have.
I wondered the same thing about the universal restaurants.  I did not end up making any reservations for those.  I am thinking if you wanted to eat anywhere at Citywalk, like Hard Rock Cafe, Emeril's, Jimmy Buffet, or Bob Marley, then you would probably need reservations.  As far as inside the parks, I don't recall seeing any restaurants that looked really exciting.


----------



## jen-y

newdrama12 said:


> Old Elmer is a tree that is a part of the Castle of Miracles and when you walk by him, you can hear him snore.



Alyssa thought he was hilarious, but Nicky was a little afraid of him.


----------



## jen-y

cajunfan said:


> They are doing a major expansion of Fantasy land...you can check it out on allearsnet.com for artist rendering and everything.
> 
> Here is a link
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2009/09/walt_disney_parks_and_resorts_2.html



SWEET  Guess I'll have to go back down there in a couple years to check it out!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Does a Wish trip To Disneyland(California) take longer to fulfill if you live reaaly far away from California than a trip to Orlando-closer to you.


----------



## fulseasmama

jen-y said:


> Some people say its about an hour from GKTW to the parks, but we were just there a few weeks ago, and it did not seem to be that long.  Having said that, I would still leave GKTW an hour before your reservation time, just becuase you are supposed to check in for your reservation 15 minutes early anyways.
> 
> Its fine to eat somewhere other than your park of the day.  We had breakfast at Chef Mickey and then went to MK no problem.  It will not eat up too much of your time.
> 
> Don't take the busses around.  Drive yourself.  My extended family was down there with us, but they stayed on the property and took the busses around.  It took them so much longer to get around than it took us.  You get a free parking pass, so you don't have to worry about that, and they will let you park in handicap, so you won't be in
> "the back 40"
> 
> Don't even worry about which days are better than others to be at the parks.  Just plan what works best for you. With the GKTW button and GAC, you don't have to wait in a single line, so it does not matter.  Since you will have your own transportation, you don't have to worry about the busses being crowded and since you can park in handicap, you don't have to worry about that either.  Really, its like being in your own little world without hassle
> I had heard horror storys about the crowds at the wizzarding world of harry potter.  It was crowded with lines, but again, we were able to bypass those and get right in and see what we wanted to see and get right out.





newdrama12 said:


> The Grand Floridian is 25 minutes from GKTW and Animal Kingdom is 20 minutes away.





newdrama12 said:


> Universal is about 25 minutes away.





dlewish said:


> We found it pretty easy to drive to the disney parks.  30 minutes tops.  The directions provided by GKTW are good.
> 
> I think it depends on the CM working the parking but we were NOT directed to any special parking at MK.  We had to take the tram to the TTC.  So I would not count on getting handicap parking unless you have a handicap pass.  We got there around 10am.  At AK they did tell us to follow the blue line and we were able to park in the front but it still was not handicap parking.  HTH.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I really appreciate all the feedback.  You all ROCK!!!!   

I made a reservation at 1900 Park Fare and O'Hana.  I think the kids will love character meals.


----------



## Bearshouse

fulseasmama said:


> I made a reservation at 1900 Park Fare and O'Hana.  I think the kids will love character meals.




Sounds like lots of fun!!!


----------



## that's nice

fulseasmama said:


> I made a reservation at 1900 Park Fare and O'Hana.  I think the kids will love character meals.



2 of our favorite restaurants!!!!

Are you going for breakfast or for dinner?


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Does a Wish trip To Disneyland(California) take longer to fulfill if you live reaaly far away from California than a trip to Orlando-closer to you.



I think it totally depends on your chapter.  I don't see why it would take any longer, though?

But there is no equivelent of GKTW or anything like that for a Disneyland trip.

I know of a few people that have done Disneyland instead of Disney World and really enjoyed the trip, though!   

I also think those trips are shorter in length than a GKTW/Disney trip.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> I think it totally depends on your chapter.  I don't see why it would take any longer, though?
> 
> But there is no equivelent of GKTW or anything like that for a Disneyland trip.
> 
> I know of a few people that have done Disneyland instead of Disney World and really enjoyed the trip, though!
> 
> I also think those trips are shorter in length than a GKTW/Disney trip.



Thanks! Really? Shorter in length? I have another question..what kind of park hopper do they give you for the disney world trip? If you know this one, what about the Disneyland one? 
How is the weather over there in Disney World?

Oh, and not too long before doctor appt.-this saturday.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanks! Really? Shorter in length? I have another question..what kind of park hopper do they give you for the disney world trip? If you know this one, what about the Disneyland one?
> How is the weather over there in Disney World?
> 
> Oh, and not too long before doctor appt.-this saturday.





I am guessing it is shorter...the DL trip.  I think there are is at least one DL trip report listed in the big list on page 1??  And I think it was 4 nights??  But I could totally be wrong. 

For the Disney World trip - assuming you go through GKTW - it is usually 6 nights (7 if you are international) and you get a 3 day PH to Disney Parks, 2 day PH to Universal and 1 day at Sea World.  

Most trips are basically 5.5 days by the time you travel and such...and many are just 5 full days of "play" time.  So most end up doing 3 days of Disney, 1 of Sea World and 1 Universal or something like that...some do 2 days of Universal and don't do Sea World...or maybe half a day at one of those...just depends.

Good luck Saturday!!!!


----------



## syammt

maroo said:


> Prayer Request -
> 
> Madison - our Madison - has broken her arm really bad.  It is only two weeks (or so) till her trip!
> 
> They have taken her to the hospital to sedate her so that they can set it - evidently it was a bad break...
> 
> 
> Please pray for her and her family.
> 
> Check her thread for updates and details, as I am about to have to sign off for the night, but we definitely need to pray for her.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38554592&posted=1#post38554592




Just wanted to thank you for putting out the prayer request and give an update on how Madison is doing. We had to go see the ortho doc today because the cast was to tight. They cut it a little and split it some to help with the swelling. She has not been any pain since she got the cast on, however I have been keeping Motrin in her to help wit that. While at the ortho today I asked about her getting a waterproof cast before we leave so she could swim with the dolphins on her wish trip and he said yes. She has a follow up appointment the Friday before we leave to get this cast off and the waterproof one on. Going to call Discobery Cove tomorrow just make double sure it is ok with them. 
Thanks again for all the prayers. I can't tell you what it means to us and thank just doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## fulseasmama

that's nice said:


> 2 of our favorite restaurants!!!!
> 
> Are you going for breakfast or for dinner?



We are going to O'hana for breakfast and 1900 Park Fare for Dinner.  Glad to hear you like them.  I felt like there were so many places to pick from and I did not want to over book us.  That said I was pretty sure these would be a great fit for our family.  Starting to make plans like these make it all very exciting!


----------



## fulseasmama

syammt said:


> Just wanted to thank you for putting out the prayer request and give an update on how Madison is doing. We had to go see the ortho doc today because the cast was to tight. They cut it a little and split it some to help with the swelling. She has not been any pain since she got the cast on, however I have been keeping Motrin in her to help wit that. While at the ortho today I asked about her getting a waterproof cast before we leave so she could swim with the dolphins on her wish trip and he said yes. She has a follow up appointment the Friday before we leave to get this cast off and the waterproof one on. Going to call Discobery Cove tomorrow just make double sure it is ok with them.
> Thanks again for all the prayers. I can't tell you what it means to us and thank just doesn't seem to be enough.



Thanks for letting us know how Madison is doing.  Glad to hear she has not had any pain and it sounds like everything is falling into place to get her ready for your trip.  I will keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## that's nice

fulseasmama said:


> We are going to O'hana for breakfast and 1900 Park Fare for Dinner.  Glad to hear you like them.  I felt like there were so many places to pick from and I did not want to over book us.  That said I was pretty sure these would be a great fit for our family.  Starting to make plans like these make it all very exciting!



Awesome! I'm sure you and the kids will love it... posted a longer response on your TR!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hello everyone. I have been reading tr's and trying to keep up with all the newbies. I hope to get caught up this weekend...hopefully! WELCOME TO EVERYONE!  

I have a ptr but I just haven't posted alot on it. To be honest it is quite difficult for me to not post about Ty as that is what I did the most on his ptr but I know since this isn't a Wish trip it is supposed to be all fun. So therefore there really  isn't alot to post until we go and I can post the TR. I did post our tentative itinerary.

Just a little update on him. We do have a tentative surgery date for his bladder augmentation surgery. He will be admitted on March 20th and the surgery will be on March 22nd with a few days in ICU and 2-3 weeks inpatient then he will go back in 4-6 weeks for tube removal and they will teach us how to take care of him without them in. We will be going in Dec to go over all of the risks and questions we have.

Now onto the transportation question
We are trying to decide to fly or drive as it is at least a 16hr drive. Our hang up is the exhuastion with driving. But we are not sure what the best option is to get to Kennedy Space Center, the beach and GKTW. We figure renting a car for 2 days would be the best bet but what do you think? We have 51 days to go!

To all getting ready to go on your Wish trips HAVE A MAGICAL TIME
and all who have been I am slowly going through the reports and enjoying them. And those that have a little ways to go I am reading along


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> I am guessing it is shorter...the DL trip.  I think there are is at least one DL trip report listed in the big list on page 1??  And I think it was 4 nights??  But I could totally be wrong.
> 
> For the Disney World trip - assuming you go through GKTW - it is usually 6 nights (7 if you are international) and you get a 3 day PH to Disney Parks, 2 day PH to Universal and 1 day at Sea World.
> 
> Most trips are basically 5.5 days by the time you travel and such...and many are just 5 full days of "play" time.  So most end up doing 3 days of Disney, 1 of Sea World and 1 Universal or something like that...some do 2 days of Universal and don't do Sea World...or maybe half a day at one of those...just depends.
> 
> Good luck Saturday!!!!


Okay, I understand.  I'll look in that page! I know I read ONE abut Disneyland and it was a wish teen. Is it hard to get to stay at GKTW? Thank you for the info on the park hoppers!
I'm international!  What I dont like about WDW is that its gargantuan and its weather(how do you tolerate this?- (I once fainted in heat). I mean, I love Disneyland because its rides are so close together and not so dispersed. But that's just one small reason why I call it my home away from home. But, I want to get to know WDW- I havent been there in more than 10 years. So I know nothing about it.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

syammt said:


> Just wanted to thank you for putting out the prayer request and give an update on how Madison is doing. We had to go see the ortho doc today because the cast was to tight. They cut it a little and split it some to help with the swelling. She has not been any pain since she got the cast on, however I have been keeping Motrin in her to help wit that. While at the ortho today I asked about her getting a waterproof cast before we leave so she could swim with the dolphins on her wish trip and he said yes. She has a follow up appointment the Friday before we leave to get this cast off and the waterproof one on. Going to call Discobery Cove tomorrow just make double sure it is ok with them.
> Thanks again for all the prayers. I can't tell you what it means to us and thank just doesn't seem to be enough.



That's great that she hasnt been in any pain!!! A waterproof cast will be just perfect for her upcoming MAW trip  So excited for you and Madison!


----------



## J'sMum

Hi everyone ! I finally had a chance to log in for a moment. Wanted to say I have not forgotten about being here and I DO have a Trip report started. I will try and add the first few days I have written tomorrow. Goodness I am only on day 3 of 9 total days  and i'm already up to 9 pages. So i better get it added on here ! I'm still recovering from the strep throat. When i do something I apparenty like to do it all the way because I was taking cepacol throat losengers to ease the pain of the strep throat. Turns out I;m allergic to it. Holy oh burns n lesions in my mouth from them. so a bit slower on recovery. To add to all that I had sched. a slew of appts for just after the trip so it's been a busy busy week! between getting appts taken care of, kids back on track for school LIFE is fun  Um I must say this. I MISS GIVE KIDS THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke we spent more time there then in parks LOL and we do miss it. be back asap and I promise I have not forgotten to do a TR ! in fact I am excited to share it


----------



## jen-y

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, I understand.  I'll look in that page! I know I read ONE abut Disneyland and it was a wish teen. Is it hard to get to stay at GKTW? Thank you for the info on the park hoppers!
> I'm international!  What I dont like about WDW is that its gargantuan and its weather(how do you tolerate this?- (I once fainted in heat). I mean, I love Disneyland because its rides are so close together and not so dispersed. But that's just one small reason why I call it my home away from home. But, I want to get to know WDW- I havent been there in more than 10 years. So I know nothing about it.




I have always gone to WDW, but would like to go to Disneyland next, since I have never been there (or to California)
What time of the year are you planning on going?  We just went the last week of September, and it was between 85 & 90 everyday, but honestly since alot of the rides are indoors and the lines are indoors it was not so bad.  I have had several heat strokes, so I know what your saying, but I had no problems with the heat there.  I have gone there in Jan & Feb, and actually needed a sweater.  I have gone in May, and it was hot 1 day, and I needed a sweater the next - so you never know.  I just would not go in July or August.
GKTW just depends on availability of villas on your dates.  Of if you are flexible on your dates, ask them when they have availability and plan around that.  We booked about 6 months in advance.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jen-y said:


> I have always gone to WDW, but would like to go to Disneyland next, since I have never been there (or to California)
> What time of the year are you planning on going?  We just went the last week of September, and it was between 85 & 90 everyday, but honestly since alot of the rides are indoors and the lines are indoors it was not so bad.  I have had several heat strokes, so I know what your saying, but I had no problems with the heat there.  I have gone there in Jan & Feb, and actually needed a sweater.  I have gone in May, and it was hot 1 day, and I needed a sweater the next - so you never know.  I just would not go in July or August.
> GKTW just depends on availability of villas on your dates.  Of if you are flexible on your dates, ask them when they have availability and plan around that.  We booked about 6 months in advance.



Oh I sort of like and dont like unpredictable weather. I understand what youre saying about hot one day, sweater the next. In california, MOST of the time it is sweaters all the way even during summer time..but some days its get warm(not hot), and I get more comfortable without sweater cus I also like the semicold wind hitting me with the sun directly on the skin. The thing is, my family and I don't even know yet if we are approved yet by MAW. But now worries...this Saturday is my doctor's appt. and Im going to aski him. I hope he says "yes", but I'm fine with a "no."  Thank you for the info!!!!!


----------



## maroo

syammt said:


> Just wanted to thank you for putting out the prayer request and give an update on how Madison is doing. We had to go see the ortho doc today because the cast was to tight. They cut it a little and split it some to help with the swelling. She has not been any pain since she got the cast on, however I have been keeping Motrin in her to help wit that. While at the ortho today I asked about her getting a waterproof cast before we leave so she could swim with the dolphins on her wish trip and he said yes. She has a follow up appointment the Friday before we leave to get this cast off and the waterproof one on. Going to call Discobery Cove tomorrow just make double sure it is ok with them.
> Thanks again for all the prayers. I can't tell you what it means to us and thank just doesn't seem to be enough.



You are so welcome.  It sounds like a total nightmare!!   





cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hello everyone. I have been reading tr's and trying to keep up with all the newbies. I hope to get caught up this weekend...hopefully! WELCOME TO EVERYONE!
> 
> I have a ptr but I just haven't posted alot on it. To be honest it is quite difficult for me to not post about Ty as that is what I did the most on his ptr but I know since this isn't a Wish trip it is supposed to be all fun. So therefore there really  isn't alot to post until we go and I can post the TR. I did post our tentative itinerary.
> 
> Just a little update on him. We do have a tentative surgery date for his bladder augmentation surgery. He will be admitted on March 20th and the surgery will be on March 22nd with a few days in ICU and 2-3 weeks inpatient then he will go back in 4-6 weeks for tube removal and they will teach us how to take care of him without them in. We will be going in Dec to go over all of the risks and questions we have.
> 
> Now onto the transportation question
> We are trying to decide to fly or drive as it is at least a 16hr drive. Our hang up is the exhuastion with driving. But we are not sure what the best option is to get to Kennedy Space Center, the beach and GKTW. We figure renting a car for 2 days would be the best bet but what do you think? We have 51 days to go!
> 
> To all getting ready to go on your Wish trips HAVE A MAGICAL TIME
> and all who have been I am slowly going through the reports and enjoying them. And those that have a little ways to go I am reading along



First...I just want to say, for the record...that your PTR is totally yours...   Of course, if you don't want it to be medical related, then that is totally ok - but lots of parents of special needs kids around here put updates about their kids medical stuff...I used it all the time to give "Lauren" updates...  Personally, I think it is totally ok - no one has to read it.    I love getting the updates on all of the kiddos!  Am I subscribed to your new PTR?!?!?  

As far as the car...are you staying on Disney property?  I think I would rent one from the Car Care Center - they will come pick you up and then let you rent the car for a few days and return it there - so it is centrally located to Disney property.

Personally, I have found some GREAT deals by using codes posted on the Transportation board here or www.mousesavers.com.  I use Alamo most, because I can combine codes with them and seem to be able to get several.  I always wait until the last minute to rent one, too.  BUT...do you need handicapped van type stuff?  If so...that is expensive.  And you will want to call ahead of time for that.




Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, I understand.  I'll look in that page! I know I read ONE abut Disneyland and it was a wish teen. Is it hard to get to stay at GKTW? Thank you for the info on the park hoppers!
> I'm international!  What I dont like about WDW is that its gargantuan and its weather(how do you tolerate this?- (I once fainted in heat). I mean, I love Disneyland because its rides are so close together and not so dispersed. But that's just one small reason why I call it my home away from home. But, I want to get to know WDW- I havent been there in more than 10 years. So I know nothing about it.



WDW is really large - and it is impossible to see everything... But honestly...from a wish trip perspective...being at GKTW and having that special button for your trip really makes is extra magical.  You will probably want to rent a wheelchair (maybe even a power chair if you can drive one - just to be independent), but I think the specialness of doing WDW is just so much more....I don't know...something...at WDW as far as Disneyland??  But I see what you are saying...

I would try to pick a time that would be not terribly crowded and more inbetween weather?  But I don't have heat issues either...and I am Pooh sized and don't like getting too hot.  

Let's talk some more after Saturday.   



J'sMum said:


> Hi everyone ! I finally had a chance to log in for a moment. Wanted to say I have not forgotten about being here and I DO have a Trip report started. I will try and add the first few days I have written tomorrow. Goodness I am only on day 3 of 9 total days  and i'm already up to 9 pages. So i better get it added on here ! I'm still recovering from the strep throat. When i do something I apparenty like to do it all the way because I was taking cepacol throat losengers to ease the pain of the strep throat. Turns out I;m allergic to it. Holy oh burns n lesions in my mouth from them. so a bit slower on recovery. To add to all that I had sched. a slew of appts for just after the trip so it's been a busy busy week! between getting appts taken care of, kids back on track for school LIFE is fun  Um I must say this. I MISS GIVE KIDS THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke we spent more time there then in parks LOL and we do miss it. be back asap and I promise I have not forgotten to do a TR ! in fact I am excited to share it



Oh no....I am so sorry you were allergic to the stuff!!!  

I understand....missing GKTW>......I gotta get back there.



jen-y said:


> I have always gone to WDW, but would like to go to Disneyland next, since I have never been there (or to California)
> What time of the year are you planning on going?  We just went the last week of September, and it was between 85 & 90 everyday, but honestly since alot of the rides are indoors and the lines are indoors it was not so bad.  I have had several heat strokes, so I know what your saying, but I had no problems with the heat there.  I have gone there in Jan & Feb, and actually needed a sweater.  I have gone in May, and it was hot 1 day, and I needed a sweater the next - so you never know.  I just would not go in July or August.
> GKTW just depends on availability of villas on your dates.  Of if you are flexible on your dates, ask them when they have availability and plan around that.  We booked about 6 months in advance.


----------



## blessedmom4

*I took Lisa to the hematologist today to have her INR checked (level of coumadin in her  blood. Her third open heart surgery was a mitral valve implant). Lisa was  fine, playing and happy in the exam room. I had concerns because she had gained 3 pounds in 6 days (concerns over fluid retention) and her INR was back down to 1.5 (much too low for her), with no changes to her coumadin dosage this past week. The next thing I knew, she was weak and exceptionally sleepy. We had some worried moments as her BP shot up and she seemed to have some neurological deficits per the hematologist. Her oxygen saturation was fine. They did a stat CBC and it was also fine. They had us go to the infusion side of the clinic (much homier and comfy) and allowed Lisa time to lie down and watch TV while they monitored her, per the cardiologist request (our reg. Card was working in a different city today) They were considering putting Lisa in the hospital for the night so they could watch herAfter a late lunch, they sent us over to the cardiologist office. By this point, Lisa was starting to feel better, although still weak eyed and tired. The ECHO was disturbing in the fact that since October 4, she has had some noted changes to the mitral valve and lots of turbulence to the flow pattern. They hope once they get her INR back on track the mitral valve implant will function easier. They did allow me to bring her home and she felt better this evening. I am to watch her closely this weekend and return on Monday to the cardiologist for a repeat ECHO and the hematologist to see if her INR is better. I am posting this here as well as her PTR because we can use all the prayers you are willing to offer up on her behalf. THANK YOU!*


----------



## rcq925

blessedmom4 said:


> *I took Lisa to the hematologist today to have her INR checked (level of coumadin in her  blood. Her third open heart surgery was a mitral valve implant). Lisa was  fine, playing and happy in the exam room. I had concerns because she had gained 3 pounds in 6 days (concerns over fluid retention) and her INR was back down to 1.5 (much too low for her), with no changes to her coumadin dosage this past week. The next thing I knew, she was weak and exceptionally sleepy. We had some worried moments as her BP shot up and she seemed to have some neurological deficits per the hematologist. Her oxygen saturation was fine. They did a stat CBC and it was also fine. They had us go to the infusion side of the clinic (much homier and comfy) and allowed Lisa time to lie down and watch TV while they monitored her, per the cardiologist request (our reg. Card was working in a different city today) They were considering putting Lisa in the hospital for the night so they could watch herAfter a late lunch, they sent us over to the cardiologist office. By this point, Lisa was starting to feel better, although still weak eyed and tired. The ECHO was disturbing in the fact that since October 4, she has had some noted changes to the mitral valve and lots of turbulence to the flow pattern. They hope once they get her INR back on track the mitral valve implant will function easier. They did allow me to bring her home and she felt better this evening. I am to watch her closely this weekend and return on Monday to the cardiologist for a repeat ECHO and the hematologist to see if her INR is better. I am posting this here as well as her PTR because we can use all the prayers you are willing to offer up on her behalf. THANK YOU!*



So sorry to hear that!  Prayers going out for Lisa and your whole family!


----------



## rcq925

J'sMum said:


> Hi everyone ! I finally had a chance to log in for a moment. Wanted to say I have not forgotten about being here and I DO have a Trip report started. I will try and add the first few days I have written tomorrow. Goodness I am only on day 3 of 9 total days  and i'm already up to 9 pages. So i better get it added on here ! I'm still recovering from the strep throat. When i do something I apparenty like to do it all the way because I was taking cepacol throat losengers to ease the pain of the strep throat. Turns out I;m allergic to it. Holy oh burns n lesions in my mouth from them. so a bit slower on recovery. To add to all that I had sched. a slew of appts for just after the trip so it's been a busy busy week! between getting appts taken care of, kids back on track for school LIFE is fun  Um I must say this. I MISS GIVE KIDS THE WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no joke we spent more time there then in parks LOL and we do miss it. be back asap and I promise I have not forgotten to do a TR ! in fact I am excited to share it



Hope you are feeling better soon!

I can't wait to read your Trip Report and see all your pictures!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

Hoping Lisa feels better soon and everything "settles" down.

Bearshouse


----------



## pacrosby

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hello everyone. I have been reading tr's and trying to keep up with all the newbies. I hope to get caught up this weekend...hopefully! WELCOME TO EVERYONE!
> 
> I have a ptr but I just haven't posted alot on it. To be honest it is quite difficult for me to not post about Ty as that is what I did the most on his ptr but I know since this isn't a Wish trip it is supposed to be all fun. So therefore there really  isn't alot to post until we go and I can post the TR. I did post our tentative itinerary.
> 
> Just a little update on him. We do have a tentative surgery date for his bladder augmentation surgery. He will be admitted on March 20th and the surgery will be on March 22nd with a few days in ICU and 2-3 weeks inpatient then he will go back in 4-6 weeks for tube removal and they will teach us how to take care of him without them in. We will be going in Dec to go over all of the risks and questions we have.
> 
> Now onto the transportation question
> We are trying to decide to fly or drive as it is at least a 16hr drive. Our hang up is the exhuastion with driving. But we are not sure what the best option is to get to Kennedy Space Center, the beach and GKTW. We figure renting a car for 2 days would be the best bet but what do you think? We have 51 days to go!
> 
> To all getting ready to go on your Wish trips HAVE A MAGICAL TIME
> and all who have been I am slowly going through the reports and enjoying them. And those that have a little ways to go I am reading along



Hey Tonya!!!  Our trips are overlapping!  Are you guys volunteering at gktw?  Or at least just stopping by for a visit?  We'll be arriving in Orlando on the 8th (we're taking the train!!!  should be interesting LOL) and plan to go to Give Kids on the 9th for the Christmas party (I"ll have to call and give Murphy the heads up................Matty will be heartbroken if he shows up and Murphy doesn't remember him)  Kids are too young to volunteer unfortunately.  I haven't even started thinking too much about this trip though....too much going on this month (starting with Nick's birthday party tomorrow).  UGH...just the thought of everything I need to do in the upcoming weeks gives me a panic attack 

Happy planning


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pacrosby said:


> Hey Tonya!!!  Our trips are overlapping!  Are you guys volunteering at gktw?  Or at least just stopping by for a visit?  We'll be arriving in Orlando on the 8th (we're taking the train!!!  should be interesting LOL) and plan to go to Give Kids on the 9th for the Christmas party (I"ll have to call and give Murphy the heads up................Matty will be heartbroken if he shows up and Murphy doesn't remember him)  Kids are too young to volunteer unfortunately.  I haven't even started thinking too much about this trip though....too much going on this month (starting with Nick's birthday party tomorrow).  UGH...just the thought of everything I need to do in the upcoming weeks gives me a panic attack
> 
> Happy planning[/QUOTE
> 
> I think it will work out fine if I change our day to Thursday. We decided not to volunteer this time since we will have my mil with us but we definately want to sometime in the future. How are you getting to GKTW from your resort? I will pm you as well. It is good to hear from you!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Prayers going out to princess Lisa  and her family!!!!! Everything will be alright


----------



## planningcrazymom

blessedmom4 said:


> *I took Lisa to the hematologist today to have her INR checked (level of coumadin in her  blood. Her third open heart surgery was a mitral valve implant). Lisa was  fine, playing and happy in the exam room. I had concerns because she had gained 3 pounds in 6 days (concerns over fluid retention) and her INR was back down to 1.5 (much too low for her), with no changes to her coumadin dosage this past week. The next thing I knew, she was weak and exceptionally sleepy. We had some worried moments as her BP shot up and she seemed to have some neurological deficits per the hematologist. Her oxygen saturation was fine. They did a stat CBC and it was also fine. They had us go to the infusion side of the clinic (much homier and comfy) and allowed Lisa time to lie down and watch TV while they monitored her, per the cardiologist request (our reg. Card was working in a different city today) They were considering putting Lisa in the hospital for the night so they could watch herAfter a late lunch, they sent us over to the cardiologist office. By this point, Lisa was starting to feel better, although still weak eyed and tired. The ECHO was disturbing in the fact that since October 4, she has had some noted changes to the mitral valve and lots of turbulence to the flow pattern. They hope once they get her INR back on track the mitral valve implant will function easier. They did allow me to bring her home and she felt better this evening. I am to watch her closely this weekend and return on Monday to the cardiologist for a repeat ECHO and the hematologist to see if her INR is better. I am posting this here as well as her PTR because we can use all the prayers you are willing to offer up on her behalf. THANK YOU!*




Lisa is in our prayers.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah.... 
Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.


----------



## xanphylus

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



Congratulations!!!!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

xanphylus said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! Wahoo!!!



THANK YOU! I just sent the refferal form with all the doctor info via email,but they won't see it 'till Monday cus they dont work weekends.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I won't do a PTR until wish granters have actually come to see me to let you guys know.  So, it may take a month(s).


----------



## rcq925

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



Congratulations!  That is wonderful news that  you will get your wish!!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> Congratulations!  That is wonderful news that  you will get your wish!!!!



Thank you! I was soo nervous about asking. Fortunately, my mom was the one who stepped in and told him. I just hope he doesn't forget our conversation and rejects the wish lol. But i really do like my doctor. Ive been seeing him so much in the past 2 years that today,when I entered the office, he said, "Oh! Look who's here!" And he rarely says that(he forgets people really quickly)..to the others he just said, "HELLO." I am due for another appt. in 8 months. So how do I know if thw foundation recieved my refferal successfully?


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> 
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



AWESOME!!!!  On all fronts!  

That is great!!

Do you REALLY want to pet lions?!?!?!


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thank you! I was soo nervous about asking. Fortunately, my mom was the one who stepped in and told him. I just hope he doesn't forget our conversation and rejects the wish lol. But i really do like my doctor. Ive been seeing him so much in the past 2 years that today,when I entered the office, he said, "Oh! Look who's here!" And he rarely says that(he forgets people really quickly)..to the others he just said, "HELLO." I am due for another appt. in 8 months. So how do I know if thw foundation recieved my refferal successfully?



I would give it two weeks...and then call them to make sure they got the referral - and then they can start looking out for the paperwork!!    Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> I would give it two weeks...and then call them to make sure they got the referral - and then they can start looking out for the paperwork!!    Woo Hoo!!



Okay, I'll tell my dad to call soon. The thing is, I really didn't know wha email to send it to, so I just sent it to the email that was listed when I got the refferal form via email. Yes, I've always wanted to pet lions and tigers!strange, right? hahaha but I'm leaning more to Disneyworld. I'll update you on everything! It's so hard to study for my tests on Monday! hahahaha  I have another question: up to what age does MAW let siblings come along for the trip? Or does this depend on your chapter?


----------



## billwendy

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, I'll tell my dad to call soon. The thing is, I really didn't know wha email to send it to, so I just sent it to the email that was listed when I got the refferal form via email. Yes, I've always wanted to pet lions and tigers!strange, right? hahaha but I'm leaning more to Disneyworld. I'll update you on everything! It's so hard to study for my tests on Monday! hahahaha  I have another question: up to what age does MAW let siblings come along for the trip? Or does this depend on your chapter?



I wonder if you went to Disney if you could ask for a special behind the scenes wish to meet some animials at the animal kindgom????


----------



## Happy Dreams1

billwendy said:


> I wonder if you went to Disney if you could ask for a special behind the scenes wish to meet some animials at the animal kindgom????



OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I forgot that disney has an ANIMAL Kingdom!!!! I could so wish for that. Thank you sooo much! I do love animals soo much! I will definitely ask for something like that!


----------



## blessedmom4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



I do love to read about good news, Happy MD visits and I hope all goes well in getting your wish approved!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



 I'm so happy for you. I would wait 2 weeks and then call. Hurry and think what you want. lol


----------



## blessedmom4

rcq925 said:


> So sorry to hear that!  Prayers going out for Lisa and your whole family!





Bearshouse said:


> Hoping Lisa feels better soon and everything "settles" down.
> 
> Bearshouse





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Prayers going out to princess Lisa  and her family!!!!! Everything will be alright





planningcrazymom said:


> Lisa is in our prayers.



You have my heartfelt Thank You for praying for my precious Princess Lisa. Please continue to pray as we wait to discover on Monday if her ECHO shows her heart improving on the new medication.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> I'm so happy for you. I would wait 2 weeks and then call. Hurry and think what you want. lol



thanks for the advise!!!! I mean, I just want dad to call to figure which email Im supposed to send the refferal to. lol soo lost. I am thinking, and fast! billwendy suggested to combine my love for animals and disneyworld. And I think I will. My mom and I were joking right that it'd be devasting and funny that if we get a call that I wasn't approved because my doctor rejected the wish because he forgot who I was. Our doctor is like that..fogetting EVERYTHING. But, somehow him and I have a speical relationship as I mentioned before:he welcomes me into his office very differently than other families. It's beause these past two years have been crazy with appt.s to the cardio. Right now, my next appt. with him is in 8 months. Thank you for being excited lol!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> You have my heartfelt Thank You for praying for my precious Princess Lisa. Please continue to pray as we wait to discover on Monday if her ECHO shows her heart improving on the new medication.



You're welcome.  Still praying for princess Lisa!! Oh and thanks for wishing me well on the wish process! I really do hope and pray all goes well!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> thanks for the advise!!!! I mean, I just want dad to call to figure which email Im supposed to send the refferal to. lol soo lost. I am thinking, and fast! billwendy suggested to combine my love for animals and disneyworld. And I think I will. My mom and I were joking right that it'd be devasting and funny that if we get a call that I wasn't approved because my doctor rejected the wish because he forgot who I was. Our doctor is like that..fogetting EVERYTHING. But, somehow him and I have a speical relationship as I mentioned before:he welcomes me into his office very differently than other families. It's beause these past two years have been crazy with appt.s to the cardio. Right now, my next appt. with him is in 8 months. Thank you for being excited lol!!



Diffenently ask for it, but don't be upset if you can't get both. Korissa wanted Disney World and swim with the dolphins and couldn't get both. She loves dolphin..or really any animal just like you. If they say no...you can always call Animal Kingdom and ask for yourself. I'm going to call Sea World and see if Korissa can get a private meet and greet with the dolphins.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Diffenently ask for it, but don't be upset if you can't get both. Korissa wanted Disney World and swim with the dolphins and couldn't get both. She loves dolphin..or really any animal just like you. If they say no...you can always call Animal Kingdom and ask for yourself. I'm going to call Sea World and see if Korissa can get a private meet and greet with the dolphins.



Okay, I won't. I know that either way, it's a blessing to be getting a wish. I would love it if Korissa gets to swim with the dolphins! Please keep me updated on that!


----------



## kctwinmommy

Hi everyone! We are back from our trip, and I wanted to do a post-trip report, but I wasn't sure where to put it? If you can let me know, I'll get started on that this week! We had a great time, although it was so exhausting! We didn't even use all our tickets that we received. But it was really an amazing trip!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kctwinmommy said:


> Hi everyone! We are back from our trip, and I wanted to do a post-trip report, but I wasn't sure where to put it? If you can let me know, I'll get started on that this week! We had a great time, although it was so exhausting! We didn't even use all our tickets that we received. But it was really an amazing trip!



So excited to hear/read about your trip! I really don't know where to put your trip report as I am new on this thread, Sorry. Maybe put in the same place as your pre-trip report? So glad you had an amzing and magical trip!


----------



## nursekimber

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



 I'm soooo happy for you! I can't wait for your pre trip report!
I knew he would say yes!! I'm also grateful your heart is stable.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't know if anyone's intersted  but... the doctor said YES!!!!!!1
> He was sooo nice about it. And thanks for advising me to make sure he understandss what Make-a-wish is for. He first told me, "Pero, Make-a-wish es para ni~os terminales." English: But Make a wish is only for terminals kids. Then I gently said, "No, it used to be. Now it can be for life-threatening." Then my mom and him started talking about me medications and refills..stuff I really don't understand.  Then he said: Okay, what do you want me to do? I gave him the refferal paper and he filled in the fax numbers etc.  He then told me to fill out the parts by myself. I am going to pass it on to the document in my computer and email it to the foundation. I even told the doctor that I was so embarrased, and then he said: "Embarrased of what? Don't be. I'm here to serve my kids." aaaaaawwwwww He also asked my what my wish would be. I told him either Disneyworld or getting to pet baby lions and tigers. He joked and told me that I coud go over to his house, pet his four dogs, and even bathe them too! So, near the end, I told him that he needs to understand that he is the one that determines I get a wish or not. He laughed -but like in a good way. So yeah....
> Also, my ECHO came out okay. The leak in my valve is stable. Though, he said that it's good thing Im on pills to lower my blood pressure cus even with the pills, it's on the high end of normal and abnormal levels early in the morning. Also, he said that for now, he can see no development of hypertensive heart disease.



YAYYY!!! That is great to hear! I hope the process goes quickly for you and you are on your Wish trip soon


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

kctwinmommy said:


> Hi everyone! We are back from our trip, and I wanted to do a post-trip report, but I wasn't sure where to put it? If you can let me know, I'll get started on that this week! We had a great time, although it was so exhausting! We didn't even use all our tickets that we received. But it was really an amazing trip!



Welcome home!I can't wait to read about your trip. Hope it was the most magical trip ever!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

nursekimber said:


> I'm soooo happy for you! I can't wait for your pre trip report!
> I knew he would say yes!! I'm also grateful your heart is stable.



Thank you Kim for believing in me and my doctor when at times I did not. i can't wait either! I'll be keeping you informed. Maroo and mom2mitokids have both told to wait about two weeks before I hear back from them. I am patient.


----------



## J'sMum

I have finally started that Trip Report ! lol better late then never 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38619970&posted=1#post38619970


----------



## alaskanabbott

Hi everyone. Well if everything goes ok, we are booked to come back down in January. We are staying at WDW, but we are planning to go to GKTW as day guests. We will not have transportation while we are there, so I was wondering if anyone has any good ideas about how we will get all 9 of us over to GKTW from WDW. It may be that we have to take a taxi...anyone want to guess how much that will cost?


----------



## newdrama12

It might just be cheaper/easier to rent a car for a day. Especially since not a lot of people know where GKTW is. I met a guy at their volunteer orientation that said that he has lived in Kissimmee for 5 years and didn't even know that GKTW was there.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Hi! I'm just bored right now, trying to study for my tests tomorrow, although very challenging to do! Im so distracted! But i gotta set my priorities, gotta keep my A's where they are.  I was also thinking about my upcoming surgery in December. It's a laparoscopy to diagnose a condition called Endometriosis. If I do have it, they're gonna go ahead and treat it with laser right there. I'll be staying one night in the hospital(if there aren't complications). This suspected endo is just one of other "extra" conditions that I have apart from the "main" one.

newdrama12, I sent you a PM.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Hi! I'm just bored right now, trying to study for my tests tomorrow, although very challenging to do! Im so distracted! But i gotta set my priorities, gotta keep my A's where they are.  I was also thinking about my upcoming surgery in December. It's a laparoscopy to diagnose a condition called Endometriosis. If I do have it, they're gonna go ahead and treat it with laser right there. I'll be staying one night in the hospital(if there aren't complications). This suspected endo is just one of other "extra" conditions that I have apart from the "main" one.
> 
> newdrama12, I sent you a PM.



One of the doctors in the practice where I work (my real job) is a gynecology surgeon and he does this stuff all the time!  I am sure you are in good hands!  If you do have it, you will feel lots better after the surgery! 

So...get back to studying.    Just kidding!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> One of the doctors in the practice where I work (my real job) is a gynecology surgeon and he does this stuff all the time!  I am sure you are in good hands!  If you do have it, you will feel lots better after the surgery!
> 
> So...get back to studying.    Just kidding!



thanks for the support!!! lol I did get back to studying. The tests went great!!! Also, I got the news that I have a 93 in my math class, meaining I have a chance of getting excused from the math final in December. I'm pretty sure I have A's in my other classes.


----------



## J'sMum

Happy Dreams1 said:


> thanks for the support!!! lol I did get back to studying. The tests went great!!! Also, I got the news that I have a 93 in my math class, meaining I have a chance of getting excused from the math final in December. I'm pretty sure I have A's in my other classes.



Oh Too awesome !! GRATS  Thats quite an accomplishment


----------



## J'sMum

Another update has been added to the TR


----------



## Happy Dreams1

J'sMum said:


> Oh Too awesome !! GRATS  Thats quite an accomplishment



Thank you!
I'll be receiving my report card by mail in about 3 weeks..around the same time I'm supposed to get news from MAW.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Just wanted to post that a friend of mine is also recieving a wish from Make-a-wish and she wants to go to Disney World. I don't think she has emailed the refferal forms to the chapter, but her doctor has already agreed to this. I am so happy for her!!!


----------



## cajunfan

Tyler's mom (kissesbykim)has started their Trip Report!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38582302#post38582302

Great reading and lots of pics!

Lynn


----------



## blessedmom4

I am supposed to be planning Lisa's MAW, not being concerned over another  surgery...


----------



## maroo

blessedmom4 said:


> I am supposed to be planning Lisa's MAW, not being concerned over another  surgery...





Praying for you guys!!

And I just realized I didn't say that earlier in these posts...but been praying for her since you mentioned it a few days ago.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> I am supposed to be planning Lisa's MAW, not being concerned over another  surgery...





Im praying!!!! Everythings gonna be OKAY. This will make a her MAW trip even more special.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, today during math class ( 9:30 AM), my cel phone began to vibrate. I thought it was a text message from Mom, but it continued to vibrate-it was a call. I looked at the screen and it said: Make A Wish. I had, a day earilier, saved to my contacts the office number. My heart jumeped immediately of excitement and fear as I couldn't get caught using my cel in class. I could not answer the call. I texted mom, telling her that MAW called and to call them back. Right after I texted her, they called her. She then told me that they asked some questions and that they will contact my Doctor today. I didn't know they had alreayd recieived my refferal forms as we had trouble with it yesterday. The thing is, my doctor doesn't work on Tuesdays. He starts working tomorrow; so tomorrow it is. This was very surprising because we were told yesterday by MAW that the lady who did the paper work and stuff was not in P.R. and that we would have to wait until next week for them to contact the doctors. MAW magic. 


BUT, there was a rude man mommy encountered. He started doubting her and firmly and rudely said, "YOU knoow, this isn't for everyone. It's for those who are ABOUT TO DIE!" Wow....


----------



## kissesbykim

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, today during math class ( 9:30 AM), my cel phone began to vibrate. I thought it was a text message from Mom, but it continued to vibrate-it was a call. I looked at the screen and it said: Make A Wish. I had, a day earilier, saved to my contacts the office number. My heart jumeped immediately of excitement and fear as I couldn't get caught using my cel in class. I could not answer the call. I texted mom, telling her that MAW called and to call them back. Right after I texted her, they called her. She then told me that they asked some questions and that they will contact my Doctor today. I didn't know they had alreayd recieived my refferal forms as we had trouble with it yesterday. The thing is, my doctor doesn't work on Tuesdays. He starts working tomorrow; so tomorrow it is. This was very surprising because we were told yesterday by MAW that the lady who did the paper work and stuff was not in P.R. and that we would have to wait until next week for them to contact the doctors. MAW magic.
> 
> 
> BUT, there was a rude man mommy encountered. He started doubting her and firmly and rudely said, "YOU knoow, this isn't for everyone. It's for those who are ABOUT TO DIE!" Wow....



What?  That's a ridiculous remark! It's for children who have had or have life threatening illnesses or diseases. Your mom should definitely make a complaint. That comment makes me sick.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kissesbykim said:


> What?  That's a ridiculous remark! It's for children who have had or have life threatening illnesses or diseases. Your mom should definitely make a complaint. That comment makes me sick.



It makes me sick too!! I'd like to see him tell that to the wish kids who are now adults! I mean, if he works there, he shiuld at least read their webpage, which no longers says for terminal kids. But then, my mom doesn't understand that MAW doesn't determine eligiblity for a wish. But it's okay since, my doc's gonna get contacted anyway and what anyone thinks will not interfere with that.BTW, how did you get the approval of your child's eligiblity? Like, did you get a card in the mail or a phone call? Just curious


----------



## rcq925

Well bad news today!  Hayley had to be admitted to the hospital today.  He cough was getting much worse, she started wheezing a lot, and her oxygen saturation was falling too low at night during sleep.

She is on an IV antibiotic and IV steroids to help her get better fast!  She will probably have to sleep with oxygen tonight.  Our doctor wants her above 93 and she was going down to 90 at home in her sleep.  So she will have to stay in the hospital until she can get through the night without oxygen.  We are hoping it will only be 2-3 days and then she can come home and finish  the IV's from home, we just give them to her.

I guess in a way it is better that she gets sick now and that way she can be good and healthy when we leave in 26 days!  Normally IV antibiotics are 10-14 days in length, so she should be all done prior to our trip.

She did get another Big Give Package tonight, but we will wait until she gets home to open it because I don't want to take it to the hospital and get hospital germs on whatever may be in the package!

Thank you so much for all the well wishes and prayers for Hayley to feel better!!  I hope they work and she can come home soon!

I am out of vacation days at work (using them last winter and spring when she was hospitalized 3 times in 4 months) until after October 30th.  I was able to leave work today and get her all admitted and set up, but Dad will have to be there with her and stay the nights with her until Friday.  This makes me really sad   because I am usually the one who spends most of the time with her and I don't like being away from her!  But I know she is in good hands!  She has her favorite nurse tonight and we love our doctor and all the nurses on the peds floor at our hospital!

Anyway I am going to quit babbling now and spend some time with Nathan!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> Well bad news today!  Hayley had to be admitted to the hospital today.  He cough was getting much worse, she started wheezing a lot, and her oxygen saturation was falling too low at night during sleep.
> 
> She is on an IV antibiotic and IV steroids to help her get better fast!  She will probably have to sleep with oxygen tonight.  Our doctor wants her above 93 and she was going down to 90 at home in her sleep.  So she will have to stay in the hospital until she can get through the night without oxygen.  We are hoping it will only be 2-3 days and then she can come home and finish  the IV's from home, we just give them to her.
> 
> I guess in a way it is better that she gets sick now and that way she can be good and healthy when we leave in 26 days!  Normally IV antibiotics are 10-14 days in length, so she should be all done prior to our trip.
> 
> She did get another Big Give Package tonight, but we will wait until she gets home to open it because I don't want to take it to the hospital and get hospital germs on whatever may be in the package!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the well wishes and prayers for Hayley to feel better!!  I hope they work and she can come home soon!
> 
> I am out of vacation days at work (using them last winter and spring when she was hospitalized 3 times in 4 months) until after October 30th.  I was able to leave work today and get her all admitted and set up, but Dad will have to be there with her and stay the nights with her until Friday.  This makes me really sad   because I am usually the one who spends most of the time with her and I don't like being away from her!  But I know she is in good hands!  She has her favorite nurse tonight and we love our doctor and all the nurses on the peds floor at our hospital!
> 
> Anyway I am going to quit babbling now and spend some time with Nathan!



 I'm sorry. But at least she's in good hands right now so they make her all better before MAW.  More prayers headed her way!!!!


----------



## kissesbykim

Happy Dreams1 said:


> It makes me sick too!! I'd like to see him tell that to the wish kids who are now adults! I mean, if he works there, he shiuld at least read their webpage, which no longers says for terminal kids. But then, my mom doesn't understand that MAW doesn't determine eligiblity for a wish. But it's okay since, my doc's gonna get contacted anyway and what anyone thinks will not interfere with that.BTW, how did you get the approval of your child's eligiblity? Like, did you get a card in the mail or a phone call? Just curious



The MAW coordinator called me.  We already knew Ty would get approved but we weren't sure if the Doctor was going to approve our dates. When you get your call from MAW, you should definitely start a PTR. They are so fun! Good luck and keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Well bad news today!  Hayley had to be admitted to the hospital today.  He cough was getting much worse, she started wheezing a lot, and her oxygen saturation was falling too low at night during sleep.
> 
> She is on an IV antibiotic and IV steroids to help her get better fast!  She will probably have to sleep with oxygen tonight.  Our doctor wants her above 93 and she was going down to 90 at home in her sleep.  So she will have to stay in the hospital until she can get through the night without oxygen.  We are hoping it will only be 2-3 days and then she can come home and finish  the IV's from home, we just give them to her.
> 
> I guess in a way it is better that she gets sick now and that way she can be good and healthy when we leave in 26 days!  Normally IV antibiotics are 10-14 days in length, so she should be all done prior to our trip.
> 
> She did get another Big Give Package tonight, but we will wait until she gets home to open it because I don't want to take it to the hospital and get hospital germs on whatever may be in the package!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the well wishes and prayers for Hayley to feel better!!  I hope they work and she can come home soon!
> 
> I am out of vacation days at work (using them last winter and spring when she was hospitalized 3 times in 4 months) until after October 30th.  I was able to leave work today and get her all admitted and set up, but Dad will have to be there with her and stay the nights with her until Friday.  This makes me really sad   because I am usually the one who spends most of the time with her and I don't like being away from her!  But I know she is in good hands!  She has her favorite nurse tonight and we love our doctor and all the nurses on the peds floor at our hospital!
> 
> Anyway I am going to quit babbling now and spend some time with Nathan!



Keeping Hayley in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping it's a short stay.


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, today during math class ( 9:30 AM), my cel phone began to vibrate. I thought it was a text message from Mom, but it continued to vibrate-it was a call. I looked at the screen and it said: Make A Wish. I had, a day earilier, saved to my contacts the office number. My heart jumeped immediately of excitement and fear as I couldn't get caught using my cel in class. I could not answer the call. I texted mom, telling her that MAW called and to call them back. Right after I texted her, they called her. She then told me that they asked some questions and that they will contact my Doctor today. I didn't know they had alreayd recieived my refferal forms as we had trouble with it yesterday. The thing is, my doctor doesn't work on Tuesdays. He starts working tomorrow; so tomorrow it is. This was very surprising because we were told yesterday by MAW that the lady who did the paper work and stuff was not in P.R. and that we would have to wait until next week for them to contact the doctors. MAW magic.
> 
> 
> BUT, there was a rude man mommy encountered. He started doubting her and firmly and rudely said, "YOU knoow, this isn't for everyone. It's for those who are ABOUT TO DIE!" Wow....



WAIT>....

Someone FROM MAW said that!?!?!?!?!?!

If so...PM me.




rcq925 said:


> Well bad news today!  Hayley had to be admitted to the hospital today.  He cough was getting much worse, she started wheezing a lot, and her oxygen saturation was falling too low at night during sleep.
> 
> She is on an IV antibiotic and IV steroids to help her get better fast!  She will probably have to sleep with oxygen tonight.  Our doctor wants her above 93 and she was going down to 90 at home in her sleep.  So she will have to stay in the hospital until she can get through the night without oxygen.  We are hoping it will only be 2-3 days and then she can come home and finish  the IV's from home, we just give them to her.
> 
> I guess in a way it is better that she gets sick now and that way she can be good and healthy when we leave in 26 days!  Normally IV antibiotics are 10-14 days in length, so she should be all done prior to our trip.
> 
> She did get another Big Give Package tonight, but we will wait until she gets home to open it because I don't want to take it to the hospital and get hospital germs on whatever may be in the package!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the well wishes and prayers for Hayley to feel better!!  I hope they work and she can come home soon!
> 
> I am out of vacation days at work (using them last winter and spring when she was hospitalized 3 times in 4 months) until after October 30th.  I was able to leave work today and get her all admitted and set up, but Dad will have to be there with her and stay the nights with her until Friday.  This makes me really sad   because I am usually the one who spends most of the time with her and I don't like being away from her!  But I know she is in good hands!  She has her favorite nurse tonight and we love our doctor and all the nurses on the peds floor at our hospital!
> 
> Anyway I am going to quit babbling now and spend some time with Nathan!



Bless your heart!!  I hope she gets better very soon!!  And I will be praying for you, too...that is really hard!


----------



## maroo

We got a load of bad news about Lauren today.

Went to see her orthopedic surgeon that put in the rods in her back - the surgery that nearly killed her and one of the reasons she was granted a wish...

They fixed her back, but the curve has now moved to her neck.  

Here is a picture of the top of the xray.  Obviously Lauren doesn't want people seeing the whole thing.  






She has a 50 degree curve in her neck.  The xray looked simply terrible.  She "compensates" by having a 10 degree curve in her lower pelvis area, but not enough.  Her side has been leaning against her wheelchair and has pressed so hard against her side that the ribs have moved (her muscles have atrophied a lot) and now her lung is severely pressed against her side. You can see it above...it is more narrow on the left side of the xray (which is actually the right side of her body) than the left - which looks more normal. It looks like she has about 10% of one lung.  The other lung is fine, but due to her size, her maximum lung capacity before this development was already only 50%.

The next step is to possibly get her a whole new wheelchair with new seating and new stuff to possibly keep her straight.  The first attempt at this failed, but they are sending her to a new place to get it worked on.

The following step is surgery ... a big bad surgery where they will fuse her neck and fuse her back all the way to her pelvis.  Hopefully that will keep her straight. 

I had heard that they were not going to try this surgery because the risks are so high that she would lose all function below her neck.  And I don't think they would even attempt it except that the rest of her health is good right now...It is almost like they decided it was worth doing so they could save her from pain for the years she has left this side of heaven.  

But the whole thing was a huge blow to her Mom - she does radiology for a living, so she can spot a bad xray a mile away.  Please pray for her whole family as they try to make some decisions and digest all of this.


----------



## kiwigirl

I'm really sad to hear Lauren and Hayley are dealing with some rough things right now. I am lurking and reading but had to post and share my empathy with you. And as for that MAW comment - that disgusts me, we are all so very aware that our children who have life-threatening conditions face precarious situations their whole lives and anything can change in a moment so we take the chance to grasp life!


----------



## nursekimber

kiwigirl said:


> I'm really sad to hear Lauren and Hayley are dealing with some rough things right now. I am lurking and reading but had to post and share my empathy with you. And as for that MAW comment - that disgusts me, we are all so very aware that our children who have life-threatening conditions face precarious situations their whole lives and anything can change in a moment so we take the chance to grasp life!



I'm also praying for both Lauren and Hayley and their families.
And as for that man....
I agree with kiwigirl's comments.


----------



## rcq925

Maroo,

I am praying for you, Lauren and her family!  I hate surgery of any type, there are always so many risks, but sometimes it is the best and only answer!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kissesbykim said:


> The MAW coordinator called me.  We already knew Ty would get approved but we weren't sure if the Doctor was going to approve our dates. When you get your call from MAW, you should definitely start a PTR. They are so fun! Good luck and keep fighting the good fight!



Thanks! That's what I was thinking, to start a PTR when we get _the_ call. Thanks for the suppprt also! 
Oh and iM PRAYING FOR HAYLER AND LAUREN!


----------



## mjarecki

rcq925 said:


> Well bad news today!  Hayley had to be admitted to the hospital today.  He cough was getting much worse, she started wheezing a lot, and her oxygen saturation was falling too low at night during sleep.
> 
> She is on an IV antibiotic and IV steroids to help her get better fast!  She will probably have to sleep with oxygen tonight.  Our doctor wants her above 93 and she was going down to 90 at home in her sleep.  So she will have to stay in the hospital until she can get through the night without oxygen.  We are hoping it will only be 2-3 days and then she can come home and finish  the IV's from home, we just give them to her.
> 
> I guess in a way it is better that she gets sick now and that way she can be good and healthy when we leave in 26 days!  Normally IV antibiotics are 10-14 days in length, so she should be all done prior to our trip.
> 
> She did get another Big Give Package tonight, but we will wait until she gets home to open it because I don't want to take it to the hospital and get hospital germs on whatever may be in the package!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the well wishes and prayers for Hayley to feel better!!  I hope they work and she can come home soon!
> 
> I am out of vacation days at work (using them last winter and spring when she was hospitalized 3 times in 4 months) until after October 30th.  I was able to leave work today and get her all admitted and set up, but Dad will have to be there with her and stay the nights with her until Friday.  This makes me really sad   because I am usually the one who spends most of the time with her and I don't like being away from her!  But I know she is in good hands!  She has her favorite nurse tonight and we love our doctor and all the nurses on the peds floor at our hospital!
> 
> Anyway I am going to quit babbling now and spend some time with Nathan!



We're thinking of you guys.  We understand how up and down these lung diseases can be.  Sorry to hear that Haley is in the hospital.  And steroids, ugh, we're on them too, not fun.  Hopefully her sats can get up and she can go home.  I've been worried that Michael is going to catch something right before we leave and be too sick to go.  His brothers both have sinus infections right now, so we're trying everything to keep Michael healthy.  Hope to hear more from you soon!


----------



## teskak

Another Wish question

Can somebody  (Maroo??) go over to the Coping & Compassion board as there is a poster in need of some help & advice about a friend qualifying for a Wish.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2579569

Thanks


----------



## planningcrazymom

so so sorry to hear about Lauren and Haylee. I hope things get better soon


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Our thoughts and prayers are out to Hayley and Lauren.


----------



## J'sMum

My hopes thoughts and especially prayers go out to Lauren, Hayley, thier friends and family. *hugssss hugsss hugssss 


I tried to do an update on TR tonight but some reason it keeps telling me to log in and refuses to let me do so :/ I will just try again tomorrow.

My son's school has been a pain in the rear these past couple of weeks. It;s almost as though they are punishing him for having a wish trip and have stressed him out to the point I had to go pick him up from school today and bring him home. After losingmy cool with the super's office and being extremely firm with the 504 coordinater i only wanted to scream more. they said they have no paperwork on his illnesses or my daughters illnesses. UGH GRR they have given my son 6 detentions which he did not stay for due to me telling him to make sure he comes straight home. He has to eat directly after school or he will feel ill. and detentions are 3 hours long. he recieved the detentions for not making his gym classes up from being 1. out sick with flu(1 week) 2. being out for his remicade treatments ( that was 1/2 week) then his Dream Trip which was a week. so they literally are punishing him. since he did not stay. they are suspending him. and Gym class is suppose to be a secondary. ... Anywho there are much worse things then this I know. Just fustrating and well i decided to vent for a moment LOL TY anyhow crazy how schools can be. They are taking the word remission and running with it forgetting that he has alt issues beyond crohn's and stress will reactivate a new flairup in crohn;s So I am seriously considering homeschool for this year. but we will see what happens. One plus. We are going to try and go back to disney next fall !!!! atm it's just a possibility. I am learning now that where there is a will there is a way. I read somewhere on the disboard that someone saved to go to disney by useing coupons and rounding $ amounts up on bills and taking the coupon value and change from rounding bills up and saving. That is my new goal. I will also try to sell a few more poems and take 1000. out of income tax. soooo crossing fingers , we will go back. and no will not be as magical as it was while staying at gktw, but having the ability to go spend a day there will be amazing ! wonder if alumni kiddos can have icecream while there??? Hard part will be flying. I am so SCARED of flying. Like anything I am scared of though, I wont let my fear stop me. Never have, Never will  so heres Hoping for a possible new trip.


----------



## brookerene

I'm sorry to hear about the school issues.  I've been negligent on that end myself.  Homeschooling is a great option if you can do it.  I hope all goes well and you can go back someday!


----------



## that's nice

Thinking and praying for Hayley and Lauren.


----------



## xanphylus

J'sMum said:


> My hopes thoughts and especially prayers go out to Lauren, Hayley, thier friends and family. *hugssss hugsss hugssss
> 
> 
> I tried to do an update on TR tonight but some reason it keeps telling me to log in and refuses to let me do so :/ I will just try again tomorrow.
> 
> My son's school has been a pain in the rear these past couple of weeks. It;s almost as though they are punishing him for having a wish trip and have stressed him out to the point I had to go pick him up from school today and bring him home. After losingmy cool with the super's office and being extremely firm with the 504 coordinater i only wanted to scream more. they said they have no paperwork on his illnesses or my daughters illnesses. UGH GRR they have given my son 6 detentions which he did not stay for due to me telling him to make sure he comes straight home. He has to eat directly after school or he will feel ill. and detentions are 3 hours long. he recieved the detentions for not making his gym classes up from being 1. out sick with flu(1 week) 2. being out for his remicade treatments ( that was 1/2 week) then his Dream Trip which was a week. so they literally are punishing him. since he did not stay. they are suspending him. and Gym class is suppose to be a secondary. ... Anywho there are much worse things then this I know. Just fustrating and well i decided to vent for a moment LOL TY anyhow crazy how schools can be. They are taking the word remission and running with it forgetting that he has alt issues beyond crohn's and stress will reactivate a new flairup in crohn;s So I am seriously considering homeschool for this year. but we will see what happens. One plus. We are going to try and go back to disney next fall !!!! atm it's just a possibility. I am learning now that where there is a will there is a way. I read somewhere on the disboard that someone saved to go to disney by useing coupons and rounding $ amounts up on bills and taking the coupon value and change from rounding bills up and saving. That is my new goal. I will also try to sell a few more poems and take 1000. out of income tax. soooo crossing fingers , we will go back. and no will not be as magical as it was while staying at gktw, but having the ability to go spend a day there will be amazing ! wonder if alumni kiddos can have icecream while there??? Hard part will be flying. I am so SCARED of flying. Like anything I am scared of though, I wont let my fear stop me. Never have, Never will  so heres Hoping for a possible new trip.




Sorry about all the crappy school issues. I have several friends who do homeschooling too. I guess it is just easier sometimes. As long as they still get to see their friends, teenagers seem to do pretty well with it. 

And if you go next fall- go sept 29!!!! That's when we are going!!! lol Free dining baby!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I have a park question...How big is the Magic Kingodom Park? How many hours does it take to complete the major rides? If anyone's also been to the Disneyland park, how do you compare it that?(not ride # wise)


----------



## tinytreasures

hugs and prayers for Hayley and Lauren
J'sMum that is crazy about school I would be making some phone calls if I were you


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> We got a load of bad news about Lauren today.
> 
> Went to see her orthopedic surgeon that put in the rods in her back - the surgery that nearly killed her and one of the reasons she was granted a wish...
> 
> They fixed her back, but the curve has now moved to her neck.
> 
> Here is a picture of the top of the xray.  Obviously Lauren doesn't want people seeing the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a 50 degree curve in her neck.  The xray looked simply terrible.  She "compensates" by having a 10 degree curve in her lower pelvis area, but not enough.  Her side has been leaning against her wheelchair and has pressed so hard against her side that the ribs have moved (her muscles have atrophied a lot) and now her lung is severely pressed against her side. You can see it above...it is more narrow on the left side of the xray (which is actually the right side of her body) than the left - which looks more normal. It looks like she has about 10% of one lung.  The other lung is fine, but due to her size, her maximum lung capacity before this development was already only 50%.
> 
> The next step is to possibly get her a whole new wheelchair with new seating and new stuff to possibly keep her straight.  The first attempt at this failed, but they are sending her to a new place to get it worked on.
> 
> The following step is surgery ... a big bad surgery where they will fuse her neck and fuse her back all the way to her pelvis.  Hopefully that will keep her straight.
> 
> I had heard that they were not going to try this surgery because the risks are so high that she would lose all function below her neck.  And I don't think they would even attempt it except that the rest of her health is good right now...It is almost like they decided it was worth doing so they could save her from pain for the years she has left this side of heaven.
> 
> But the whole thing was a huge blow to her Mom - she does radiology for a living, so she can spot a bad xray a mile away.  Please pray for her whole family as they try to make some decisions and digest all of this.



Mary...I will be keeping Lauren and family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> My hopes thoughts and especially prayers go out to Lauren, Hayley, thier friends and family. *hugssss hugsss hugssss
> 
> 
> I tried to do an update on TR tonight but some reason it keeps telling me to log in and refuses to let me do so :/ I will just try again tomorrow.
> 
> My son's school has been a pain in the rear these past couple of weeks. It;s almost as though they are punishing him for having a wish trip and have stressed him out to the point I had to go pick him up from school today and bring him home. After losingmy cool with the super's office and being extremely firm with the 504 coordinater i only wanted to scream more. they said they have no paperwork on his illnesses or my daughters illnesses. UGH GRR they have given my son 6 detentions which he did not stay for due to me telling him to make sure he comes straight home. He has to eat directly after school or he will feel ill. and detentions are 3 hours long. he recieved the detentions for not making his gym classes up from being 1. out sick with flu(1 week) 2. being out for his remicade treatments ( that was 1/2 week) then his Dream Trip which was a week. so they literally are punishing him. since he did not stay. they are suspending him. and Gym class is suppose to be a secondary. ... Anywho there are much worse things then this I know. Just fustrating and well i decided to vent for a moment LOL TY anyhow crazy how schools can be. They are taking the word remission and running with it forgetting that he has alt issues beyond crohn's and stress will reactivate a new flairup in crohn;s So I am seriously considering homeschool for this year. but we will see what happens. One plus. We are going to try and go back to disney next fall !!!! atm it's just a possibility. I am learning now that where there is a will there is a way. I read somewhere on the disboard that someone saved to go to disney by useing coupons and rounding $ amounts up on bills and taking the coupon value and change from rounding bills up and saving. That is my new goal. I will also try to sell a few more poems and take 1000. out of income tax. soooo crossing fingers , we will go back. and no will not be as magical as it was while staying at gktw, but having the ability to go spend a day there will be amazing ! wonder if alumni kiddos can have icecream while there??? Hard part will be flying. I am so SCARED of flying. Like anything I am scared of though, I wont let my fear stop me. Never have, Never will  so heres Hoping for a possible new trip.



((HUGS)) Trisha. This is so wrong. Not sure I could home school, but I guess if I needed too I could. 
    I hope you all can get to DW in the fall. That would be awesome. Yes...you can still all eat all the ice cream you want. You can even eat there. The flying....I can so relate. I kept swearing on the flight home last time that I would never get back on an aircraft and here I'm going again. It was such a rough ride home. I'm so scared to get back on and it's halfly why I can wait to go to DW.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

A little back ground...When the wish granter came for Kylees wish they told the kids that a limo would be picking us up and take us to the airport. The kids were on cloud nine. When we got our itinerary they got us a shuttle would be picking us up and not a limo(more on this in a sec as we ended up not using it). Korissa has been praying that a limo will be picking us up this time. Should I call and ask if we can get a limo? Out of all the PTR and TR I have read(minus one) everyone gets a limo. Is it because we have a large family? Would we all fit in one with all our stuff? 

  On too the shuttle.. The day before we were to leave on Kylees trip we had wild fires all around us. All the freeways we needed to take to get to the airport were closed. Talk about stress. The shuttle was suppose to come pick us up at 5am on Sunday morning. as the day wore on the fires were getting bad. I called up the MAW chapter and talked with them. We didn't want to chance that the freeways will still be closed in the morning. Try to make a long story short...they said they will cancel the shuttle service and we can use that money for a hotel so we can be down there for the early morning takeoff. Since it was a short notice and no one was in the office they said to use our money and that they will pay us back when we return. This was $200(the cost for the hotel..what they would spend on the shuttle) we had to fork out and not to mention keeping my SUV at LAX for 8 days. When we got back we called them and they said they would send a check. We never got it. We didn't want to call them again because for all they did. Would you say something now? We really had to pinch on the trip because that was $300 out of our fund. BTW... Some how we made it to our hotel(right next to LAX) with no problems. It was that little pixie dust. Literally..the freeway opened up for 15 min and they closed it again 5 min after we passed. Flames and smoke all arond us. Kind of scary.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have a park question...How big is the Magic Kingdom Park? How many hours does it take to complete the major rides? If anyone's also been to the Disneyland park, how do you compare it that?(not ride # wise)


MK is physically about twice the size of DL.

Several of the attractions including Space, Splash and Pirates are definitely different but similar.  Some attractions that are in DL are in different Parks at WDW and some just do not exist.

Many people consider that it takes two days to do MK properly.


----------



## jen-y

J'sMum said:


> My hopes thoughts and especially prayers go out to Lauren, Hayley, thier friends and family. *hugssss hugsss hugssss
> 
> 
> I tried to do an update on TR tonight but some reason it keeps telling me to log in and refuses to let me do so :/ I will just try again tomorrow.
> 
> My son's school has been a pain in the rear these past couple of weeks. It;s almost as though they are punishing him for having a wish trip and have stressed him out to the point I had to go pick him up from school today and bring him home. After losingmy cool with the super's office and being extremely firm with the 504 coordinater i only wanted to scream more. they said they have no paperwork on his illnesses or my daughters illnesses. UGH GRR they have given my son 6 detentions which he did not stay for due to me telling him to make sure he comes straight home. He has to eat directly after school or he will feel ill. and detentions are 3 hours long. he recieved the detentions for not making his gym classes up from being 1. out sick with flu(1 week) 2. being out for his remicade treatments ( that was 1/2 week) then his Dream Trip which was a week. so they literally are punishing him. since he did not stay. they are suspending him. and Gym class is suppose to be a secondary. ... Anywho there are much worse things then this I know. Just fustrating and well i decided to vent for a moment LOL TY anyhow crazy how schools can be. They are taking the word remission and running with it forgetting that he has alt issues beyond crohn's and stress will reactivate a new flairup in crohn;s So I am seriously considering homeschool for this year. but we will see what happens. One plus. We are going to try and go back to disney next fall !!!! atm it's just a possibility. I am learning now that where there is a will there is a way. I read somewhere on the disboard that someone saved to go to disney by useing coupons and rounding $ amounts up on bills and taking the coupon value and change from rounding bills up and saving. That is my new goal. I will also try to sell a few more poems and take 1000. out of income tax. soooo crossing fingers , we will go back. and no will not be as magical as it was while staying at gktw, but having the ability to go spend a day there will be amazing ! wonder if alumni kiddos can have icecream while there??? Hard part will be flying. I am so SCARED of flying. Like anything I am scared of though, I wont let my fear stop me. Never have, Never will  so heres Hoping for a possible new trip.




I can't believe the school is being like that.  Even w/doctors notes?  Yeah, if it continues, I would homeschool.  You don't need that @*&%.
GKTW told us we could have 1 meal (as a retunring alumni) I suppose that includes ice cream.  
I am not a fan of flying either.  I used to literaly have panic attacks.  But once I started flying with the kids, I did not want them to see me upset, so I got perscription chill pills and they did help. And then they also came in handy when Nicky was diagnosed, and I had a panic attack in the ambulance, but anywho....thats a whole other story.  I am sure all you moms with sick kids know the toll the stress and worry takes.


----------



## jen-y

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I have a park question...How big is the Magic Kingodom Park? How many hours does it take to complete the major rides? If anyone's also been to the Disneyland park, how do you compare it that?(not ride # wise)



My friend who has been to both parks says Magic Kingdom is bigger than Disneyland.
If you are talking about going to Magic Kingdom on a wish trip (and therefore you will have a Guest Assistance Card) then you will get on all the rides and be able to see the park in 1 day w/no problem because you will not have to wait in any lines.  I would still recomend that you map out a plan or route in advance.

If you are going (but not as part of a wish trip) then you will have to wait in the lines like everyone else, and it depends on what time of the year you go, as certain times of the year are busier than others. Usually Space Mountain and Splash Mountain has a line, and for some reason Peter Pan usually has a line, but I ususally walk right on Pirates of the Carribean and the Haunted Mansion.  Does that help?


----------



## slotshot

(also posted a copy of this to the Pre-Trip Reports section...was a little unclear on where to post)

Hi all!

Well, we are really looking forward to our upcoming stay at GTTW and Disney!  Our first trip!

About us...

Wish Kid = 7 YO Jackson (more about him in a bit)
Sister = 5 YO Taryn
DW = Jeanne
me = Craig


When Jackson was born we were quite suprised to find that he was a Down Syndrome person.  Another suprise cropped up on 9/8/09 when we were told that he had Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  We are blessed to have such great facilities to treat him locally (Cook Children's Hospital in Fort Worth).  He is an awesome, energetic and smart little boy that also happens to be tough as nails (also had reconstructive heart surgery at 4 months old).

Well, we are looking for some hints and tips regarding out upcoming adventure...which will also take place over Thanksgiving, which might present some unusual opportunities and challenges.  So far I have looked through the following excellent links obtained from the beginning of the MAW thread...

general tips
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31717106&postcount=1741
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34304868&postcount=3226

wheelchair/stroller info
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34304868&postcount=3226

Any other great lists of hints/tips, etc...?

We would love to hear about the easiest/best ways to have a GREAT time next month.  I was also wondering about the need and timing for restaurant reservations.

Thanks all,

Jackson and Family,
Euless, Texas


----------



## Walker's Mom

Hey there Slotshot - I'm Marshana, Walker's Mom.  

Walker's a DS kid too AND we are going to be at GKTW 11/20 - 11/26 How cool!  I'm a little slack and dont have a PTR or anything yet.  just wanted to say "Hi" and hopefully we will run into each other at GKTW


----------



## slotshot

Walker's Mom said:


> Hey there Slotshot - I'm Marshana, Walker's Mom.
> 
> Walker's a DS kid too AND we are going to be at GKTW 11/20 - 11/26 How cool!  I'm a little slack and dont have a PTR or anything yet.  just wanted to say "Hi" and hopefully we will run into each other at GKTW



Small world (or GKTW acutally)!  Should be an interesting time to be there huh?


----------



## Walker's Mom

Interesting....Yes!  I would never in a million years thought about going to Disney the week of Thanksgiving.  (Can you say CROWDED or CRAZY)  But I think this trip will be like nothing we could have ever done on our own.  I am sooooo very excited


----------



## slotshot

Hmmm....hope you guys got reservations somewhere.  Just finished searching and looks like anything with American cuisine is locked up on Thanksgiving.  Anyone know if GKTW offers this type of fare at Thanksgiving?  Any ideas?

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## rcq925

Just wanted to give an update on Hayley.

She is still in the hospital and not improving.  Still on oxygen and still coughing like crazy!

The doctor is going to give her until tomorrow to improve and then switch to two more powerful IV medications, which she will have to do a full 14 days off!  So we are going to be cutting it close to our trip!!

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes!  Keep them coming, Hayley needs them!


----------



## Walker's Mom

slotshot said:


> Hmmm....hope you guys got reservations somewhere.  Just finished searching and looks like anything with American cuisine is locked up on Thanksgiving.  Anyone know if GKTW offers this type of fare at Thanksgiving?  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Craig



I PM's you but in case you havent gotten it make sure to check the "Dsiney Resturant" forum and look at "Nov 2010 cancellation" thread.  It may give you a heads up when someone cancels something


----------



## wishin' on a star

slotshot said:


> Hmmm....hope you guys got reservations somewhere.  Just finished searching and looks like anything with American cuisine is locked up on Thanksgiving.  Anyone know if GKTW offers this type of fare at Thanksgiving?  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Craig



I couldn't say for sure, but every week at GKTW Thursday is Christmas, and they do a traditional dinner at the Gingerbread House then. I would be totally shocked if they didn't do the same for Thanksgiving.


----------



## slotshot

Walker's Mom said:


> I PM's you but in case you havent gotten it make sure to check the "Dsiney Resturant" forum and look at "Nov 2010 cancellation" thread.  It may give you a heads up when someone cancels something



Didn't even know that existed...thanks!


----------



## slotshot

wishin' on a star said:


> I couldn't say for sure, but every week at GKTW Thursday is Christmas, and they do a traditional dinner at the Gingerbread House then. I would be totally shocked if they didn't do the same for Thanksgiving.



THAT is a stroke of luck...I really appreciate the info!!

Craig


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jen-y said:


> My friend who has been to both parks says Magic Kingdom is bigger than Disneyland.
> If you are talking about going to Magic Kingdom on a wish trip (and therefore you will have a Guest Assistance Card) then you will get on all the rides and be able to see the park in 1 day w/no problem because you will not have to wait in any lines.  I would still recomend that you map out a plan or route in advance.
> 
> If you are going (but not as part of a wish trip) then you will have to wait in the lines like everyone else, and it depends on what time of the year you go, as certain times of the year are busier than others. Usually Space Mountain and Splash Mountain has a line, and for some reason Peter Pan usually has a line, but I ususally walk right on Pirates of the Carribean and the Haunted Mansion.  Does that help?



Yes, it does help!! I'm talking about going on a wish trip. I have been to disneyland but don't remember Disneyworld. At Disneyland, Peter Pan also always has a huge line...so when we get our MM hour, we head straight to Peter Pan. My family and I are waiting for MAW to call.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

slotshot said:


> (also posted a copy of this to the Pre-Trip Reports section...was a little unclear on where to post)
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Well, we are really looking forward to our upcoming stay at GTTW and Disney!  Our first trip!
> 
> About us...
> 
> Wish Kid = 7 YO Jackson (more about him in a bit)
> Sister = 5 YO Taryn
> DW = Jeanne
> me = Craig
> 
> 
> When Jackson was born we were quite suprised to find that he was a Down Syndrome person.  Another suprise cropped up on 9/8/09 when we were told that he had Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  We are blessed to have such great facilities to treat him locally (Cook Children's Hospital in Fort Worth).  He is an awesome, energetic and smart little boy that also happens to be tough as nails (also had reconstructive heart surgery at 4 months old).
> 
> Well, we are looking for some hints and tips regarding out upcoming adventure...which will also take place over Thanksgiving, which might present some unusual opportunities and challenges.  So far I have looked through the following excellent links obtained from the beginning of the MAW thread...
> 
> general tips
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31717106&postcount=1741
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34304868&postcount=3226
> 
> wheelchair/stroller info
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34304868&postcount=3226
> 
> Any other great lists of hints/tips, etc...?
> 
> We would love to hear about the easiest/best ways to have a GREAT time next month.  I was also wondering about the need and timing for restaurant reservations.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Jackson and Family,
> Euless, Texas



CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Your boy is such a trooper! He will love his MAW trip! I'm sorry, but I can't tell you any trips 'cause I haven't been in a MAW trip..but hoping to soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> Just wanted to give an update on Hayley.
> 
> She is still in the hospital and not improving.  Still on oxygen and still coughing like crazy!
> 
> The doctor is going to give her until tomorrow to improve and then switch to two more powerful IV medications, which she will have to do a full 14 days off!  So we are going to be cutting it close to our trip!!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes!  Keep them coming, Hayley needs them!



  Hayley is a fighter. I'm praying for her!!!  Thank you so much for the update. Things happen for a reason..God has a reason. Trust in Him.


----------



## kiwigirl

Sending prayers for Hayley to kick this quick smart and if not then for the stronger antibiotics to kick it right out so she is on track for her wish trip.


----------



## The Lurker

For those of you who are "theme park affectionados" or visit central florida frequently, a new Lego Land theme park is soon to open to replace the old Cyprus Gardens.  There is a detailed description today at myfox.com.  I have no connection to it, nor do I know if GKTW will offer tickets, just read it and thought some of you might be interested.


----------



## The Lurker

Whoops!  I just realized I gave the wrong address for the info on Legoland.  It is myfoxorlando.com.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

MapQuest shows about 40 miles and says 47 minutes travel time.  The mileage is correct, but the time estimate is very wrong.  I know the area (living near Winter Haven) and I would actually say that considering traffic lights and traffic levels you are talking well over an hour each way.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey everyone!! I feel like I haven't been here in a million years!! You all have been busy.
I wanted to give you an update on us.
I'll start with the good news. Neal comes home in a little over a month. (only for 2 weeks but better than nothing) I have planned a trip for just us. We have not been on a trip since we were married in 2000. We are goin to Vegas for a week. I went once years ago for a conference but he has never been. I thought it would be fun to go just the two of us and someplace with lots to look at. Our wish trip and the age of the big kids has given me the guts to leave Haylee at home with the older kids.
NOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
Haylee gave me a huge scare yesterday. She was in for a regular peds appt. She was just acting really wierd!! Getting flush, jittery, a little jerky and like she was "out of it" so after 45 min we got into she her and by now i was really geting concerned!! The dr starting watching her eyes and they were acting up now too. She made a STAT page to Neuro and Haylee's Dr called IMMEDIATELY! He said she was in a seizure!! Needless to say between her terrible veins and 4 nurses after another 45 min we had and IV in and meds onboard. And the seizure finally stopped. I was so scared. 1 1/2 hour seizure. So she was sompletely out of it until about 945 last night (the seizure started at 930am) I tucked her into bed with me and she smiled and fell to sleep. 
I am now watching her out of the corner of my eye nervous!! They said this could be a "new thing starting" for her. GREAT!!!!

Thanks for always being there for us!!


----------



## mjarecki

We are leaving for our trip in 23 days.  I haven't heard anything from our MAW wish granters.  For those of you who have already done your trips-when did you start to hear from them?  I'm very much a planner and I am just trying to start thinking everything we've got going on the week before we leave and when we could do Michael's send off party.  Thanks


----------



## ALLmom

We leave tomorrow for our MAW trip and I have a quick question.  For anyone that has extended a wish trip - How easy is it to return/exchange a rental car at the airport and then rent another?  MAW rented a car through National for us and we are extending our trip by two days so I was assuming I would go back to National for our car rental but today I found an awesome rate at Alamo.  Is this going to be a time consuming process?

Thank you!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

ALLmom said:


> We leave tomorrow for our MAW trip and I have a quick question.  For anyone that has extended a wish trip - How easy is it to return/exchange a rental car at the airport and then rent another?  MAW rented a car through National for us and we are extending our trip by two days so I was assuming I would go back to National for our car rental but today I found an awesome rate at Alamo.  Is this going to be a time consuming process?
> 
> Thank you!



We did during kylee's wish. It was a pain in the butt for us, but that's because we chose one not at the airport(trying to save money)..like Avis is. If it's in the airport..it shouldn't be a problem. The rental we went with was a 20-25 min drive and we had to wait for the shuttle to take us and then we had to drive back to the hotel and then do it all over again when we had to drop it off. It was really a day wasted because of that. 

    This time..either we keep the same rental company or at least get one from another company at the airport.

Have a great time. Can't wait to hear all about the trip.


----------



## kissesbykim

mjarecki said:


> We are leaving for our trip in 23 days.  I haven't heard anything from our MAW wish granters.  For those of you who have already done your trips-when did you start to hear from them?  I'm very much a planner and I am just trying to start thinking everything we've got going on the week before we leave and when we could do Michael's send off party.  Thanks



I would definately give your coordinator a call. I was always calling ours...I probably drove her batty! Two and a half weeks before our trip, I hadn't heard anything from the volunteers about the send of party so I called them . We had a big Leukemia and Lymphoma society walk the weekend before we left so I needed to plan his send off party as well. I think we had his the Thursday before we left (we left the following Tuesday night). MAW wont issue any checks or "stuff" until a week or less before your vacation but, in my area, we had to cash the check at their bank when MAW was open. I felt we cut it a little close but it all worked out. So, if in doubt, get on the phone and call them. Hope this helps! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## newdrama12

ALLmom said:


> We leave tomorrow for our MAW trip
> Thank you!



Have a GREAT trip! Maybe I will see you at the Village. I will be there all day Monday!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

So next week is gonna be the week when we get news from MAW. Hope everything's okay.


----------



## jen-y

mjarecki said:


> We are leaving for our trip in 23 days.  I haven't heard anything from our MAW wish granters.  For those of you who have already done your trips-when did you start to hear from them?  I'm very much a planner and I am just trying to start thinking everything we've got going on the week before we leave and when we could do Michael's send off party.  Thanks



You need to just call them.  I was in the same boat (and not sure if I should call them or wait for a call), till 4 days before the trip and I still had not heard from them, so I called home office and just played it off like "just calling to make sure we are all set"


----------



## jen-y

ALLmom said:


> We leave tomorrow for our MAW trip and I have a quick question.  For anyone that has extended a wish trip - How easy is it to return/exchange a rental car at the airport and then rent another?  MAW rented a car through National for us and we are extending our trip by two days so I was assuming I would go back to National for our car rental but today I found an awesome rate at Alamo.  Is this going to be a time consuming process?
> 
> Thank you!



We tried to see if we could do it over the phone, and they absolutly would not do it, however we were able to do it at their office on Disney property, which was in the swan and dolphin hotel.  It only took a few minutes.  The kids and I actually waited in the car while my husband went in and signed the papers.


----------



## planningcrazymom

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey everyone!! I feel like I haven't been here in a million years!! You all have been busy.
> I wanted to give you an update on us.
> I'll start with the good news. Neal comes home in a little over a month. (only for 2 weeks but better than nothing) I have planned a trip for just us. We have not been on a trip since we were married in 2000. We are goin to Vegas for a week. I went once years ago for a conference but he has never been. I thought it would be fun to go just the two of us and someplace with lots to look at. Our wish trip and the age of the big kids has given me the guts to leave Haylee at home with the older kids.
> NOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> Haylee gave me a huge scare yesterday. She was in for a regular peds appt. She was just acting really wierd!! Getting flush, jittery, a little jerky and like she was "out of it" so after 45 min we got into she her and by now i was really geting concerned!! The dr starting watching her eyes and they were acting up now too. She made a STAT page to Neuro and Haylee's Dr called IMMEDIATELY! He said she was in a seizure!! Needless to say between her terrible veins and 4 nurses after another 45 min we had and IV in and meds onboard. And the seizure finally stopped. I was so scared. 1 1/2 hour seizure. So she was sompletely out of it until about 945 last night (the seizure started at 930am) I tucked her into bed with me and she smiled and fell to sleep.
> I am now watching her out of the corner of my eye nervous!! They said this could be a "new thing starting" for her. GREAT!!!!
> 
> Thanks for always being there for us!!




You and your husband have a fantastic time in vegas, you two deserve it.
  I am so sorry that Haylee is haveing some health issues. That  had to be so scary for you. I am glad that she is better now and hope that it was not " the start of a thing"


----------



## Happy Dreams1

This week, one of my friends told me that he feels "obligated" to go to DisneyWorld this weekend. I was like:  and  I just wish that everyone would have a child's heart.  I don't feel so well today..just an hour ago, I have this sharp pain in a specific spot in my abdomen that is aggravated when i inhale deeply. Feels weird....I'll just sleep it off tonight.


----------



## mjarecki

Thank you so much to the Bratton Family of Little Rock, AR for the very cool bag for Michael! He was so excited to get it in the mail! He was just saying the other day that he wanted to get a new bag to take on the plane and in the parks-this will work great! It's so nice that you did this for Michael. He was very excited about the picture from Alex also! He thought it was neat that the Bratton Family has a Lance and an Alex in your family and we do too! Thanks so much again!






[/IMG]


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mjarecki said:


> Thank you so much to the Bratton Family of Little Rock, AR for the very cool bag for Michael! He was so excited to get it in the mail! He was just saying the other day that he wanted to get a new bag to take on the plane and in the parks-this will work great! It's so nice that you did this for Michael. He was very excited about the picture from Alex also! He thought it was neat that the Bratton Family has a Lance and an Alex in your family and we do too! Thanks so much again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow! I love the bag! Congratulations  He will sure love it for his trip!


----------



## cdheders

Cant believe I just found this site!!  My daughter is 3 years old and is currently undergoing treatment for Wilms Tumors.  She is sooo excited for her trip.  So are her brother and sister.  We will be staying at GKTW.  

I have a couple quick questions.  Do I need to make dinner reservations in advance???  How about the Halloween Party at Disney???  Our wish kind of came through pretty quickly...not much time to over analyze or plan to much.  I am preggo and cant travel anymore after November 12th and didn't want to go with a baby...so here we are.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dlewish

cdheders said:


> Cant believe I just found this site!!  My daughter is 3 years old and is currently undergoing treatment for Wilms Tumors.  She is sooo excited for her trip.  So are her brother and sister.  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I have a couple quick questions.  Do I need to make dinner reservations in advance???  How about the Halloween Party at Disney???  Our wish kind of came through pretty quickly...not much time to over analyze or plan to much.  I am preggo and cant travel anymore after November 12th and didn't want to go with a baby...so here we are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Congrats on your trip  We just got back a not too long ago.  You will love GKTW.    

If you want to eat any character meals you will need to make reservations - ADRs.  You can go to the Disney site and get a lot of info regarding all the character meal, table resturants, etc.  All meals at GKTW are free.  If you want to attend the Halloween party you will need to get tickets.  It sounds like some MAW chapters include those tickets as something special and some do not.  I guess you can check w/ your MAW office. (or your wish org. - not sure if you are going through MAW).  HTH.

Have a great time!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Pain's still there...hope it goes away as I'm sleeping.  I got an MDA walk tomorrow!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Pain's still there...hope it goes away as I'm sleeping.  I got an MDA walk tomorrow!



I hope your pain goes away soon sweetie. That's awesome you are walking for the MDA. My girls Mitochondrial Diseases falls under MDA. Kylee went to her first MDA camp this year.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Do you think it's worth asking the wish coordinator if Korissa can have a friend go with us? She really wants her friend to go and to also have an even number going.


----------



## that's nice

cdheders said:


> Cant believe I just found this site!!  My daughter is 3 years old and is currently undergoing treatment for Wilms Tumors.  She is sooo excited for her trip.  So are her brother and sister.  We will be staying at GKTW.


 

How great that your daughter has gotten a Wish!!!! 

My daughter was diagnosed with a Wilms tumor at 1 yr old. She is going on her Wish trip this December.

I hope you have a great time!!!!! 



> I have a couple quick questions.  Do I need to make dinner reservations in advance???  How about the Halloween Party at Disney???  Our wish kind of came through pretty quickly...not much time to over analyze or plan to much.  I am preggo and cant travel anymore after November 12th and didn't want to go with a baby...so here we are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can try the Disney website:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/reservations/dining/

or call 407-WDW-DINE

You can always try walking up to the particular restaurant and seeing if there is any availability. The worst they can say is no. 

If you know what day you would like to do the Halloween party I would call your granting organization to see if they will order the tix for you. If not you can call 407-W-DISNEY. The party on Halloween is already sold out, so if you know what day you want to go I would order the tickets now. There is a will call so you can just pick up your tickets at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## cajunfan

cdheders said:


> Cant believe I just found this site!!  My daughter is 3 years old and is currently undergoing treatment for Wilms Tumors.  She is sooo excited for her trip.  So are her brother and sister.  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I have a couple quick questions.  Do I need to make dinner reservations in advance???  How about the Halloween Party at Disney???  Our wish kind of came through pretty quickly...not much time to over analyze or plan to much.  I am preggo and cant travel anymore after November 12th and didn't want to go with a baby...so here we are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



First, when are your dates?

Second, I like this website better than the Disney one...I find it easier to navigate...it also has all the menus to all the restaurants:

allearsnet.com

Since it sound like you are going in the next few days, be sure to get your tickets to MNSSHP ASAP! (How is that for a lot of acronyms!) I know the party on the 31st is already sold out. This week tends to sell out.

Lynn


----------



## cdheders

Thanks for all the replies.  We are leaving on Thursday the 28th and coming back on the 3rd.  I have made one adr for Akershus.  My 3 year old really wants a princess dinner.  I was unable to get adr for Cinderall's Royal Table.  I'm hoping she will enjoy this.  She is definately in the peak of her princess love.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> I hope your pain goes away soon sweetie. That's awesome you are walking for the MDA. My girls Mitochondrial Diseases falls under MDA. Kylee went to her first MDA camp this year.



It hasn't gone away, but it's slowly subsiding.  I LOVE doing the MDA walks! In my school, there are gorups of 20 people and each person of the group has to raise $50. (I did it by selling playdoh lol) So, there were 3 groups representing my school today so that makes $3,000. We walked inside of our local mall! It was soo awesome especially when you have a school friend who has MD. We chanted his name all the way! "Luis, yo voy a ti!"-Don't know to properly translate that into English. 
It's so cool that your daughter went to an MDA camp. Bet she had loads of fun!


----------



## rcq925

Hayley is home from the hospital!!  Yeah!!!

The new medication helped her feel better fast and she came home today!!!

We got three Big Gives while she was in the hospital and I will post about those on my PTR!

Thanks for all the prayers and get well wishes!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> Hayley is home from the hospital!!  Yeah!!!
> 
> The new medication helped her feel better fast and she came home today!!!
> 
> We got three Big Gives while she was in the hospital and I will post about those on my PTR!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and get well wishes!!!



 YAY!!!!!!!! I told you that you can trust in God. Been praying for her! I'm so excited to read about the Big Give in you PTR!.


----------



## blessedmom4

maroo said:


> We got a load of bad news about Lauren today.
> 
> Went to see her orthopedic surgeon that put in the rods in her back - the surgery that nearly killed her and one of the reasons she was granted a wish...
> 
> They fixed her back, but the curve has now moved to her neck.
> 
> She has a 50 degree curve in her neck.  The xray looked simply terrible.  She "compensates" by having a 10 degree curve in her lower pelvis area, but not enough.  Her side has been leaning against her wheelchair and has pressed so hard against her side that the ribs have moved (her muscles have atrophied a lot) and now her lung is severely pressed against her side. You can see it above...it is more narrow on the left side of the xray (which is actually the right side of her body) than the left - which looks more normal. It looks like she has about 10% of one lung.  The other lung is fine, but due to her size, her maximum lung capacity before this development was already only 50%.
> 
> The next step is to possibly get her a whole new wheelchair with new seating and new stuff to possibly keep her straight.  The first attempt at this failed, but they are sending her to a new place to get it worked on.
> 
> The following step is surgery ... a big bad surgery where they will fuse her neck and fuse her back all the way to her pelvis.  Hopefully that will keep her straight.
> 
> I had heard that they were not going to try this surgery because the risks are so high that she would lose all function below her neck.  And I don't think they would even attempt it except that the rest of her health is good right now...It is almost like they decided it was worth doing so they could save her from pain for the years she has left this side of heaven.
> 
> But the whole thing was a huge blow to her Mom - she does radiology for a living, so she can spot a bad xray a mile away.  Please pray for her whole family as they try to make some decisions and digest all of this.



Dear Maroo, 

I am still having computer issues; however, I had to let you know that I am praying for Lauren and her sweet family and all that love her. I feel for Lauren's Mom, sometimes knowledge is a bitter pill (as an RN, I have faced that same reality). 

I am saddened to hear so many of these darling children are having problems (my own included of course) and I just hope that better news is on the horizon for all.

To all who have asked for prayer, I am including you in mine. It truly IS much harder when it is one of your babies (regardless of age) versus yourself.



Blessings,
Judy


----------



## blessedmom4

rcq925 said:


> Hayley is home from the hospital!!  Yeah!!!
> 
> The new medication helped her feel better fast and she came home today!!!
> 
> We got three Big Gives while she was in the hospital and I will post about those on my PTR!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and get well wishes!!!



I am so thrilled she is HOME!!!!  Praise God for excellent news! Can't wait to read more on the PTR!!!!


----------



## hotmamac

Maroo ~
I'm so sorry to hear about Lauren. I was reading your post without really realizing who it was posting and when I did realize, I was double-y shocked/saddened. When my daughter Ali was going on her wish trip, you sent us some beautiful bracelets to wear. We still wear them. 
I'm praying for Lauren and her family and wish you all the best. 
Misty


----------



## blessedmom4

Happy Dreams1 said:


> It hasn't gone away, but it's slowly subsiding.



I hope you are feeling MUCH better today!!! I know you are very excited and looking forward to hearing from MAW about your status. I hope the news comes quickly and it is happy news for you!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

blessedmom4 said:


> I hope you are feeling MUCH better today!!! I know you are very excited and looking forward to hearing from MAW about your status. I hope the news comes quickly and it is happy news for you!



Thanks! I am feeling much better. Oh yes..super anxious.


----------



## maroo

I am so sorry...been MIA!

My job at work has changed drastically over the past week...in a good way, in that I get to keep it!  But in a bad way - no time to DIS!    Of course...I will take the former and we will just have to deal with no time to DIS! 



wishin' on a star said:


> I couldn't say for sure, but every week at GKTW Thursday is Christmas, and they do a traditional dinner at the Gingerbread House then. I would be totally shocked if they didn't do the same for Thanksgiving.



NOTE!  And this is really important for planning...so I bolded it...

Christmas MAY be on Tuesday (or another day of the week) during holiday weeks like Thanksgiving.  You will need to call GKTW closer to the date to make sure...but I am almost positive it was Tuesday last year.  I guess they don't want the volunteers to all have to miss their Thanksgiving dinner and it takes a lot of volunteers to do the Christmas party.I would assume they would have yummy food all week, though!



mjarecki said:


> We are leaving for our trip in 23 days.  I haven't heard anything from our MAW wish granters.  For those of you who have already done your trips-when did you start to hear from them?  I'm very much a planner and I am just trying to start thinking everything we've got going on the week before we leave and when we could do Michael's send off party.  Thanks



This varies greatly by chapter...I have seen some families say that they had a big party and it was planned over a month in advance as they were supposed to invite guests...

and I have seen some chapters do a surprise sort of party and invite their own guests...

and I have seen very small get togethers with cake and such just right before the trip.

For ours...we found out the day before? I think??  And Lauren had a lot of studying to do (9 weeks tests)...so she studied while we went over the documents and such.  



Happy Dreams1 said:


> This week, one of my friends told me that he feels "obligated" to go to DisneyWorld this weekend. I was like:  and  I just wish that everyone would have a child's heart.  I don't feel so well today..just an hour ago, I have this sharp pain in a specific spot in my abdomen that is aggravated when i inhale deeply. Feels weird....I'll just sleep it off tonight.



  Hope it got better!!!!!



cdheders said:


> Cant believe I just found this site!!  My daughter is 3 years old and is currently undergoing treatment for Wilms Tumors.  She is sooo excited for her trip.  So are her brother and sister.  We will be staying at GKTW.
> 
> I have a couple quick questions.  Do I need to make dinner reservations in advance???  How about the Halloween Party at Disney???  Our wish kind of came through pretty quickly...not much time to over analyze or plan to much.  I am preggo and cant travel anymore after November 12th and didn't want to go with a baby...so here we are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



 to the DISboards and the Wish Trippers thread!! 

I think you got your answer...but I just wanted to say welcome!



cdheders said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  We are leaving on Thursday the 28th and coming back on the 3rd.  I have made one adr for Akershus.  My 3 year old really wants a princess dinner.  I was unable to get adr for Cinderall's Royal Table.  I'm hoping she will enjoy this.  She is definately in the peak of her princess love.



You will LOVE Akershus!!  I have heard great things about it and have heard lots of families say that they really like it better than the castle...

However, you may be able to get a ressie at the Castle closer to your trip - even while you are there...just let them know you are a wish family and show them your button!



rcq925 said:


> Hayley is home from the hospital!!  Yeah!!!
> 
> The new medication helped her feel better fast and she came home today!!!
> 
> We got three Big Gives while she was in the hospital and I will post about those on my PTR!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and get well wishes!!!



I am so glad she is ok!!!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> Dear Maroo,
> 
> I am still having computer issues; however, I had to let you know that I am praying for Lauren and her sweet family and all that love her. I feel for Lauren's Mom, sometimes knowledge is a bitter pill (as an RN, I have faced that same reality).
> 
> I am saddened to hear so many of these darling children are having problems (my own included of course) and I just hope that better news is on the horizon for all.
> 
> To all who have asked for prayer, I am including you in mine. It truly IS much harder when it is one of your babies (regardless of age) versus yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Blessings,
> Judy



Thank you!  It has been pretty crappy for them all!  I think Lauren gets tired so much more easily.

They are doing her seating evaluation on the 16th of November, so hopefully we will know more then...maybe they could do the surgery over Christmas?  



hotmamac said:


> Maroo ~
> I'm so sorry to hear about Lauren. I was reading your post without really realizing who it was posting and when I did realize, I was double-y shocked/saddened. When my daughter Ali was going on her wish trip, you sent us some beautiful bracelets to wear. We still wear them.
> I'm praying for Lauren and her family and wish you all the best.
> Misty



Hi Misty!!!!  

I miss making those bracelets!  I gotta start doing that again!  

I hope Ali is doing well!  

Thanks for praying for Lauren.  We are all pretty sad about it around here.  Until she can get some of that lung function back - she is really struggling!  

But we will all make it!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

In addition to alot of wish kids being sick, I would like to throw out there that my friend, the 10 year old girl who is also getting a wish, went with her mother to the E.R. last night. I don't know alot, but I know that they sent her back home with meds but is still pretty sick. I've messaged her mom, just gotta wait 'till she replies. This girl hasa type of scleroderma(it's systemic) and I contacted her mom by a post she left on the make-a-wish page on facebook. I explained to her basic stuff about make-a-wish and she asked her daughter's doctor after she got help from me. Because she is a very busy single mother and has not had time to contact MAW for the refferal papers, I sent her the paper via email and I hope she has already filled them out and sent them to MAW. Turns out she also lives in Puerto Rico and less than 1/2 an hour away from me! I live in Guaynabo City and she's in Bayamon(you can look at a P.R. map and see how close they are). The girl has told me that wants to go to DisneyWorld( I had no influence in this).


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Me and Luis 






Second one from right to left.






Find me!






The shirts say: "Pasos", which means: "Steps."
Find me again! LOL Im to the right side.


----------



## rcq925

Another mom on here reminded me about ice packs.  Hayley has one med that needs to be kept cold.

What type of ice packs are acceptable to go through airport security and use on the airplane?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I guess the answer to this is "how cold is cold"?  The Frio Cold Packs will keep items in them about 30 degrees lower than ambiant temperature.

I would suggest going to www.coolerconcept.com and looking at the Frio Cold Packs. There are several people in this forum, myself included, who use them.

These are gel packs that are water activated. They will keep the internal temperature at insulin-safe levels for over 40 hours in a 100 degree envrionment. As the water evaporates you can just soak it in water for a few minutes to reactivate it. They come in various sizes.

For example, I have a "double wallet". Depending on what I am doing it will hold my Byetta pen as well as either a syringe with insulin in it or two insulin vials. And I tend to do at least five air round trips a year and have never had any problems with TSA over it.


----------



## cdheders

My daughter is hypoglycemic and is on an injectable med. that needs to be refridgerated.  We usually use a cooler with ice packs...and monitor temp.  Will this be ok on the plane???????


----------



## mjarecki

Thank you so much to the Davis Family! Michael received a gift card to Disney World today in the mail! He was so excited-he really likes gift cards-they have been the gift of choice lately for his birthday and Christmas! I really appreciate it! Congratulations to Nancy (weluvdizne) on the new baby that is coming! Babies are so much fun! Michael really appreciates the Pixie Dust and already knows where he wants to spend it-at the toy store at Downtown Disney! Thanks


----------



## kailatilear

Her wish is disney and swim with the dolphins the lady put the two together as one wish. They asked if we had luggage and a camera and abby all her favorite things. As they were leaving and said if we come back we will have a big party. She is so excited. as a mom, I am worried... about the "if", Steve said it's because of legal issues they have to say.  How long does it usually take to hear anything?  Any information about this whole thing would be so helpful.  I am so glad I found this board as I am new.


----------



## visitingapril09

cdheders said:


> My daughter is hypoglycemic and is on an injectable med. that needs to be refridgerated.  We usually use a cooler with ice packs...and monitor temp.  Will this be ok on the plane???????



If it is something like glucagon, no problem, with a prescription label on it and letter from the drs office saying she requires having it with her person at all times.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Kailatilear, I don't have the answer to any of your questions..but I would just like to say:   to the DIS!!!!! You'll love it in this thread..I've only been here for short time, but they're my friends now and these families have alot of insight!!  You can read on many tips about trips to disneyworld ont he first page of this forum.


----------



## billwendy

kailatilear said:


> Her wish is disney and swim with the dolphins the lady put the two together as one wish. They asked if we had luggage and a camera and abby all her favorite things. As they were leaving and said if we come back we will have a big party. She is so excited. as a mom, I am worried... about the "if", Steve said it's because of legal issues they have to say.  How long does it usually take to hear anything?  Any information about this whole thing would be so helpful.  I am so glad I found this board as I am new.



That sounds alot like Madison's Wish too - they are leaving on their trip tomorrow!!! I hope you are soon planning your trip!!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Her wish is disney and swim with the dolphins the lady put the two together as one wish. They asked if we had luggage and a camera and abby all her favorite things. As they were leaving and said if we come back we will have a big party. She is so excited. as a mom, I am worried... about the "if", Steve said it's because of legal issues they have to say.  How long does it usually take to hear anything?  Any information about this whole thing would be so helpful.  I am so glad I found this board as I am new.



Are you going through MAW? If you are..Swimming with the dolphins is a separate wish. They have Swimming with the dolphins as 1 wish and Disney World is another. We were told by MAW that all chapters are the same when it comes to this wish. Trust me...this is what my daughter wanted so badly. My daughter chosed(sp) Disney World. Other Wish Foundation have combined the 2 wishes. From what I understand...if they come to your house..they will get their wish. I will be hoping and praying that everything works out.


----------



## mjarecki

rcq925 said:


> Another mom on here reminded me about ice packs.  Hayley has one med that needs to be kept cold.
> 
> What type of ice packs are acceptable to go through airport security and use on the airplane?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I read about the cool packets some described, but I don't think they will keep Michael's pulmozyme cold enough.  We are flying Southwest so I went to their website and say the following remark from a customer:

In Response to Need advice on carrying on medication :
I take Enbrel, which is also a pen-injection type medication, and also has to be kept cold. I recently traveled with it from LAX to RNO. I bought a small insulated lunchbag, put in two freezer packs, and then wrapped my medicine in bubble wrap (so that it wouldn't touch the freezer packs and freeze). I kept it out and separate from my other carry-on luggage as I went through security. I told the TSA guy that I had an syringe/pen in the bag and he told me I was fine, and that I should always put it separately from everything else. They then ran some sort of swab test on the freezer packs, and then sent me on my way. It was MUCH easier than I thought. (Oh, and I kept the Enbrel pen in its original box so that my prescription label was there, just in case.) Good luck!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> We got a load of bad news about Lauren today.
> 
> Went to see her orthopedic surgeon that put in the rods in her back - the surgery that nearly killed her and one of the reasons she was granted a wish...
> 
> They fixed her back, but the curve has now moved to her neck.
> 
> Here is a picture of the top of the xray.  Obviously Lauren doesn't want people seeing the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a 50 degree curve in her neck.  The xray looked simply terrible.  She "compensates" by having a 10 degree curve in her lower pelvis area, but not enough.  Her side has been leaning against her wheelchair and has pressed so hard against her side that the ribs have moved (her muscles have atrophied a lot) and now her lung is severely pressed against her side. You can see it above...it is more narrow on the left side of the xray (which is actually the right side of her body) than the left - which looks more normal. It looks like she has about 10% of one lung.  The other lung is fine, but due to her size, her maximum lung capacity before this development was already only 50%.
> 
> The next step is to possibly get her a whole new wheelchair with new seating and new stuff to possibly keep her straight.  The first attempt at this failed, but they are sending her to a new place to get it worked on.
> 
> The following step is surgery ... a big bad surgery where they will fuse her neck and fuse her back all the way to her pelvis.  Hopefully that will keep her straight.
> 
> I had heard that they were not going to try this surgery because the risks are so high that she would lose all function below her neck.  And I don't think they would even attempt it except that the rest of her health is good right now...It is almost like they decided it was worth doing so they could save her from pain for the years she has left this side of heaven.
> 
> But the whole thing was a huge blow to her Mom - she does radiology for a living, so she can spot a bad xray a mile away.  Please pray for her whole family as they try to make some decisions and digest all of this.





J'sMum said:


> My hopes thoughts and especially prayers go out to Lauren, Hayley, thier friends and family. *hugssss hugsss hugssss
> 
> 
> I tried to do an update on TR tonight but some reason it keeps telling me to log in and refuses to let me do so :/ I will just try again tomorrow.
> 
> My son's school has been a pain in the rear these past couple of weeks. It;s almost as though they are punishing him for having a wish trip and have stressed him out to the point I had to go pick him up from school today and bring him home. After losingmy cool with the super's office and being extremely firm with the 504 coordinater i only wanted to scream more. they said they have no paperwork on his illnesses or my daughters illnesses. UGH GRR they have given my son 6 detentions which he did not stay for due to me telling him to make sure he comes straight home. He has to eat directly after school or he will feel ill. and detentions are 3 hours long. he recieved the detentions for not making his gym classes up from being 1. out sick with flu(1 week) 2. being out for his remicade treatments ( that was 1/2 week) then his Dream Trip which was a week. so they literally are punishing him. since he did not stay. they are suspending him. and Gym class is suppose to be a secondary. ... Anywho there are much worse things then this I know. Just fustrating and well i decided to vent for a moment LOL TY anyhow crazy how schools can be. They are taking the word remission and running with it forgetting that he has alt issues beyond crohn's and stress will reactivate a new flairup in crohn;s So I am seriously considering homeschool for this year. but we will see what happens. One plus. We are going to try and go back to disney next fall !!!! atm it's just a possibility. I am learning now that where there is a will there is a way. I read somewhere on the disboard that someone saved to go to disney by useing coupons and rounding $ amounts up on bills and taking the coupon value and change from rounding bills up and saving. That is my new goal. I will also try to sell a few more poems and take 1000. out of income tax. soooo crossing fingers , we will go back. and no will not be as magical as it was while staying at gktw, but having the ability to go spend a day there will be amazing ! wonder if alumni kiddos can have icecream while there??? Hard part will be flying. I am so SCARED of flying. Like anything I am scared of though, I wont let my fear stop me. Never have, Never will  so heres Hoping for a possible new trip.



*Maroo I am sorry to hear the news about Lauren. My family is praying for her. I hope her new seating will help *



Mom2mitokids said:


> A little back ground...When the wish granter came for Kylees wish they told the kids that a limo would be picking us up and take us to the airport. The kids were on cloud nine. When we got our itinerary they got us a shuttle would be picking us up and not a limo(more on this in a sec as we ended up not using it). Korissa has been praying that a limo will be picking us up this time. Should I call and ask if we can get a limo? Out of all the PTR and TR I have read(minus one) everyone gets a limo. Is it because we have a large family? Would we all fit in one with all our stuff?
> 
> On too the shuttle.. The day before we were to leave on Kylees trip we had wild fires all around us. All the freeways we needed to take to get to the airport were closed. Talk about stress. The shuttle was suppose to come pick us up at 5am on Sunday morning. as the day wore on the fires were getting bad. I called up the MAW chapter and talked with them. We didn't want to chance that the freeways will still be closed in the morning. Try to make a long story short...they said they will cancel the shuttle service and we can use that money for a hotel so we can be down there for the early morning takeoff. Since it was a short notice and no one was in the office they said to use our money and that they will pay us back when we return. This was $200(the cost for the hotel..what they would spend on the shuttle) we had to fork out and not to mention keeping my SUV at LAX for 8 days. When we got back we called them and they said they would send a check. We never got it. We didn't want to call them again because for all they did. Would you say something now? We really had to pinch on the trip because that was $300 out of our fund. BTW... Some how we made it to our hotel(right next to LAX) with no problems. It was that little pixie dust. Literally..the freeway opened up for 15 min and they closed it again 5 min after we passed. Flames and smoke all arond us. Kind of scary.



*I would think you would all fit in there. We stuffed some of our luggage (Ty's wheelchair too) up front with us and some in the trunk. I would definately ask them because it seems very important to her.Ty was just as excited about the limo as he was the trip. Maybe you could ask them if they are providing transportation to the airport and if so how is that handled as she would really like a  limo? *



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey everyone!! I feel like I haven't been here in a million years!! You all have been busy.
> I wanted to give you an update on us.
> I'll start with the good news. Neal comes home in a little over a month. (only for 2 weeks but better than nothing) I have planned a trip for just us. We have not been on a trip since we were married in 2000. We are goin to Vegas for a week. I went once years ago for a conference but he has never been. I thought it would be fun to go just the two of us and someplace with lots to look at. Our wish trip and the age of the big kids has given me the guts to leave Haylee at home with the older kids.
> NOW THE BAD NEWS!!!
> Haylee gave me a huge scare yesterday. She was in for a regular peds appt. She was just acting really wierd!! Getting flush, jittery, a little jerky and like she was "out of it" so after 45 min we got into she her and by now i was really geting concerned!! The dr starting watching her eyes and they were acting up now too. She made a STAT page to Neuro and Haylee's Dr called IMMEDIATELY! He said she was in a seizure!! Needless to say between her terrible veins and 4 nurses after another 45 min we had and IV in and meds onboard. And the seizure finally stopped. I was so scared. 1 1/2 hour seizure. So she was sompletely out of it until about 945 last night (the seizure started at 930am) I tucked her into bed with me and she smiled and fell to sleep.
> I am now watching her out of the corner of my eye nervous!! They said this could be a "new thing starting" for her. GREAT!!!!
> 
> Thanks for always being there for us!!



*That is so great to hear Neal is coming home Hope you have a wonderful trip to Vegas!! I'm sorry to hear about Halee's siezure. I hope it is a one time thing. *



rcq925 said:


> Hayley is home from the hospital!!  Yeah!!!
> 
> The new medication helped her feel better fast and she came home today!!!
> 
> We got three Big Gives while she was in the hospital and I will post about those on my PTR!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and get well wishes!!!



*Sorry I am late with this but I am so glad to hear she is home. We will say a pray she continues to do well*



rcq925 said:


> Another mom on here reminded me about ice packs.  Hayley has one med that needs to be kept cold.
> 
> What type of ice packs are acceptable to go through airport security and use on the airplane?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



*I just packed the reusable icepacks we get in Ty's meds and put them in a cooler bag. His med needs to stay frozen and it worked out well. We didn't have anyp problems. As a matter of fact the cooler bag had holes all in it as it had ripped from the wear and tear at the parks and they still didn't say anything to me. *



cdheders said:


> My daughter is hypoglycemic and is on an injectable med. that needs to be refridgerated.  We usually use a cooler with ice packs...and monitor temp.  Will this be ok on the plane???????



*That worked fine for us. We had no problems at all. *


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Wishing my baby girl a Very Happy Birthday. I hope all your Wishes comes true.


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> Her wish is disney and swim with the dolphins the lady put the two together as one wish. They asked if we had luggage and a camera and abby all her favorite things. As they were leaving and said if we come back we will have a big party. She is so excited. as a mom, I am worried... about the "if", Steve said it's because of legal issues they have to say.  How long does it usually take to hear anything?  Any information about this whole thing would be so helpful.  I am so glad I found this board as I am new.



 to the Wish Trippers thread and to the DIS! 

So glad you are here!

I am a little confused...are you worried that your child may not be granted a wish at all or that the two things would not be combined in one?

I am not sure of the 2 being combined, as that really depends on the organization granting the wish, but I would think if they have come to your house that your DD should be getting a wish!


----------



## rcq925

We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.

Should I call them?

I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?

I am just sure I will forget something!!!

I have not even started packing yet, but have lots of lists.  I would like to pack, but I have no where to store the suitcases for 2 weeks once packed!

Does anyone know if they have a clothes iron and ironing board in the villas?  I am thinking that I will need to iron all of Hayley's beautiful Big Give dresses once we arrive.

Any tips or suggestions are appreicated!!  We are getting so excited!!  I hope the next two and half weeks fly by!


----------



## that's nice

rcq925 said:


> We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.
> 
> Should I call them?
> 
> I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?
> 
> I am just sure I will forget something!!!
> 
> I have not even started packing yet, but have lots of lists.  I would like to pack, but I have no where to store the suitcases for 2 weeks once packed!
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a clothes iron and ironing board in the villas?  I am thinking that I will need to iron all of Hayley's beautiful Big Give dresses once we arrive.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions are appreicated!!  We are getting so excited!!  I hope the next two and half weeks fly by!


I can't help you with the packet from GKTW... 


On the GKTW site they say that there are ironing boards and irons. 

http://www.gktw.org/pre/faq/faq.asp?p=faq

What are the accommodations like at the Village?
If you are staying with us at the Village, you will be in one of our whimsical villas, you will have a fully accessible, two bedroom, two bathroom villa. Complete with all of the comforts of home including:
	Washer and Dryer with complimentary laundry detergent
	Hair Dryer
	Iron and Ironing Board
	Coffee Maker
	Refrigerator
	Microwave Oven
	Stove Top
	Blender
	TV and DVD player
	Roll-away bed
Your villa will be been stocked with a Welcome Bag on the kitchen table, along with sodas, milk and water in
the refrigerator. Each villa contains a washer and dryer and detergent and dryer sheets. There is also a hair dryer for your convenience. In the bedroom closets you will find extra blankets, pillows, a travel crib and a roll-away bed.



Hope this helps!!!


----------



## kailatilear

I am worried about her not getting her wish.  The statement "if we come back we will have a party", concerned me.  The WDW and swimming with the dolphins, she really wants Disney and expressed that as her main wish, so that doesn't concern me.  Also, I am wondering when we will know something, how long it usually takes, that sort of thing.  I am also wondering about the trip reports, when do you start it?  When you first get interviewd for the wish or when you find out the wish is granted?  If someone could please help me out that would be great.


----------



## that's nice

kailatilear said:


> I am worried about her not getting her wish.  The statement "if we come back we will have a party", concerned me.  The WDW and swimming with the dolphins, she really wants Disney and expressed that as her main wish, so that doesn't concern me.  Also, I am wondering when we will know something, how long it usually takes, that sort of thing.  I am also wondering about the trip reports, when do you start it?  When you first get interviewd for the wish or when you find out the wish is granted?  If someone could please help me out that would be great.


From the time our DDs paperwork was started till we found out she was approved was about 2-3 months. I'm thinking if the wish granters already came to your house that her wish is already in the works.


I think you can start a PTR whenever you like. My daughter was granted a wish but we didn't know when dates she was approved for. I started our PTR in the meantime. You can also post questions here on this thread till you find out if/when the wish will be then start your report.


----------



## dlewish

rcq925 said:


> We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.
> 
> Should I call them?
> 
> I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?
> 
> I am just sure I will forget something!!!
> 
> I have not even started packing yet, but have lots of lists.  I would like to pack, but I have no where to store the suitcases for 2 weeks once packed!
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a clothes iron and ironing board in the villas?  I am thinking that I will need to iron all of Hayley's beautiful Big Give dresses once we arrive.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions are appreicated!!  We are getting so excited!!  I hope the next two and half weeks fly by!



The packet from GKTW is just a pamphlet and directions from the airport.  All the stuff in the pamplet can be found on the webiste, so if you've been to the website it will be nothing new.  You could call to confirm if that makes you feel better.

Yes, they have an iron and ironing board.  I know this was suggested many times... bring an extra suitcase or large bag (if you can).  If flying SW you get two bags to check.  We ended shipping all of our gifts, etc. home via fed-ex.  It wasn't too expensive, so you may want to considered that.  There is a fed-ex at the corner of bass rd opposite of Walmart.  If your suitcases are pretty full, you won't have room for all the other goodies, plus stuff you may purchase at the park.

On the website it mentions they stock the villa w/ some goodies, soda, milk, etc.  Just fyi... we did not have milk (no problem as we were going to walmart anyway) so if that is something you need immediately you many want to get it on the drive to the villa.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wishing my baby girl a Very Happy Birthday. I hope all your Wishes comes true.



aaawww HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Happy Dreams1

My dad called my Dr. and his wife said that he alreadyfaxed  the papers to MAW almost a week ago.


----------



## kellyw8863

rcq925 said:


> We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.
> 
> Should I call them?
> 
> I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?



It's getting close!  We stopped at WalMart and bought cheap floaties for the pool.  I think they were only a couple of dollars a piece?  I don't know if it's changed, but when we were there, there were no pool toys, so we were glad that we had them.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.
> 
> Should I call them?
> 
> I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?
> 
> I am just sure I will forget something!!!
> 
> I have not even started packing yet, but have lots of lists.  I would like to pack, but I have no where to store the suitcases for 2 weeks once packed!
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a clothes iron and ironing board in the villas?  I am thinking that I will need to iron all of Hayley's beautiful Big Give dresses once we arrive.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions are appreicated!!  We are getting so excited!!  I hope the next two and half weeks fly by!



Time sure flies by!!!!


----------



## mjarecki

rcq925 said:


> We are getting so close!! Only 17 days until start our trip!  I have still not received a packet or anything from Give Kids The World.  I remember others saying they got a packet.
> 
> Should I call them?
> 
> I am also wondering it there are things that anyone who has been there recently would advise that I definitely bring?
> 
> I am just sure I will forget something!!!
> 
> I have not even started packing yet, but have lots of lists.  I would like to pack, but I have no where to store the suitcases for 2 weeks once packed!
> 
> Does anyone know if they have a clothes iron and ironing board in the villas?  I am thinking that I will need to iron all of Hayley's beautiful Big Give dresses once we arrive.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions are appreicated!!  We are getting so excited!!  I hope the next two and half weeks fly by!



We are in the same boat.  As you know we leave the day after you and we haven't heard anything yet either.  My wish granter told me last month when she made the plane reservations that she would call me toward the end of October to talk about a send off party-well I'd say it's the end of October, but still no call.  It's hard not being in control of everything.  I like the idea about just confirming with GKTW.  I have the conf. # and the plane reservations, just no news about the send off party.  I hope she calls soon because the week before is booking up with birthday parties, work and sports.  I don't think the boys realize how close it is-they still think of it as being a long time from now.  I think once it gets less than 10 days it will hit them and they will be non-stop talking about it.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> aaawww HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!11



Thank you I had 2 people wish her a happy birthday


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> My dad called my Dr. and his wife said that he alreadyfaxed  the papers to MAW almost a week ago.



 You should hear something real soon.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I am worried about her not getting her wish.  The statement "if we come back we will have a party", concerned me.  The WDW and swimming with the dolphins, she really wants Disney and expressed that as her main wish, so that doesn't concern me.  Also, I am wondering when we will know something, how long it usually takes, that sort of thing.  I am also wondering about the trip reports, when do you start it?  When you first get interviewd for the wish or when you find out the wish is granted?  If someone could please help me out that would be great.



What Foundation are you going through? If it's Make A Wish..they only come out when you are granted a wish.


----------



## rcq925

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you I had 2 people wish her a happy birthday



Sorry, I just saw this post, not sure how I missed the first one!!

I hope she had a wonderful birthday!!!!!


----------



## mjarecki

kailatilear said:


> I am worried about her not getting her wish.  The statement "if we come back we will have a party", concerned me.  The WDW and swimming with the dolphins, she really wants Disney and expressed that as her main wish, so that doesn't concern me.  Also, I am wondering when we will know something, how long it usually takes, that sort of thing.  I am also wondering about the trip reports, when do you start it?  When you first get interviewd for the wish or when you find out the wish is granted?  If someone could please help me out that would be great.



If it's MAW then if they came to your house then that means you've been approved.  They don't come to your house until the medical paper work has been approved.  When our wish granters came they told us that the chapter has monthly board meetings at which they approve all the wishes and after that they contact you with more information.  They usually ask for 2 or 3 wishes in case the 1st one isn't possible.  Ours told us that Disney is always approved.  I wouldn't worry too much.  If you're curious though you could try calling your local chapter and just checking in.  That's what I did and they reassured me that everything was approved and they needed more definite dates from us and then they could start booking.


----------



## wishin' on a star

mjarecki said:


> If it's MAW then if they came to your house then that means you've been approved.  They don't come to your house until the medical paper work has been approved.  When our wish granters came they told us that the chapter has monthly board meetings at which they approve all the wishes and after that they contact you with more information.  They usually ask for 2 or 3 wishes in case the 1st one isn't possible.  Ours told us that Disney is always approved.  I wouldn't worry too much.  If you're curious though you could try calling your local chapter and just checking in.  That's what I did and they reassured me that everything was approved and they needed more definite dates from us and then they could start booking.



This is exactly how the process worked for us.  Disney was Catherine's first wish, but they asked her to make a second wish "just in case".  We knew that it was highly unlikely Disney wouldn't get granted.  After the wish granters left, it took about three weeks before we heard anything else, and then they asked us for our preferred dates.  A week or so later, I got our e-tickets from Southwest in my inbox, and that's how I knew when we were going!  MAW called me a few days later to share the big news of our confirmed dates...but we already knew!


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you I had 2 people wish her a happy birthday



Please try not to feel sad , I think most MAW families have so much ELSE going on, that some days just reading the updates are hard, much less signing in...at least that is what I tell myself when I see all the hits to our PTR and few writing. For me, throw in the added computer problems and I am fortunate to be able to just read! 

Praying today is MUCH better, and Once again, HAPPY BIRTHDAY KORISSA! I hope it was VERY special!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

blessedmom4 said:


> Please try not to feel sad , I think most MAW families have so much ELSE going on, that some days just reading the updates are hard, much less signing in...at least that is what I tell myself when I see all the hits to our PTR and few writing. For me, throw in the added computer problems and I am fortunate to be able to just read!


I was just having a bad day yesterday. Trying to get an urgent IEP meeting for Kylee. Kids are all coming and saying they need this and that. Money is tight. Ugh...Korissa wants to go to the Zoo on Sat for her bday..though we have 3 tickets already..we still need to buy 4 more. Sorry for that little pity party.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Sorry, I just saw this post, not sure how I missed the first one!!
> 
> I hope she had a wonderful birthday!!!!!



Thank you. I was just having a bad/emotional day yesterday. So many things going on.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We were just invited from Make A Wish to go to the Santa Monica Pier on Nov.13 for their Seasonal wishes campaign and we get unlimited ride wrist bands. My kids are going to be so excited.  Going to busy as they are giving 400 wristbands out to MAW families.  Hopefully not all will go. So far...not too many families has signed up.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you I had 2 people wish her a happy birthday



 Big hug to her!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> We were just invited from Make A Wish to go to the Santa Monica Pier on Nov.13 for their Seasonal wishes campaign and we get unlimited ride wrist bands. My kids are going to be so excited.  Going to busy as they are giving 400 wristbands out to MAW families.  Hopefully not all will go. So far...not too many families has signed up.



 Congratulations! Have a wonderful time..your whole faimly will love it!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We had to change are dates to 1 week earlier. We are now going March 13-23rd. Korissa and Kyra only have 1 week spring break, so the second week we were just going to take them out of school. Unfortunately that week they only have a 4 day week and can't get independent study program. You have to be absent 5 days. On another note....korissa maybe able to bring her friend. The parents have to pay for everything(Flight, spending/food cash, and possiblitiy all theme parks...I'm working on that one). The parents are considering it and we are just waiting for GKTW approval. GKTW said it's up to MAW to put her friend down to get the theme park tickets.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> We had to change are dates to 1 week earlier. We are now going March 13-23rd. Korissa and Kyra only have 1 week spring break, so the second week we were just going to take them out of school. Unfortunately that week they only have a 4 day week and can't get independent study program. You have to be absent 5 days. On another note....korissa maybe able to bring her friend. The parents have to pay for everything(Flight, spending/food cash, and possiblitiy all theme parks...I'm working on that one). The parents are considering it and we are just waiting for GKTW approval. GKTW said it's up to MAW to put her friend down to get the theme park tickets.



Yay! One week less to wait !  But thats too bad that she can't get independent study program. Brigning a friend would be really cool for Korissa, if she really wants do it, and if her friend's parents are up to it.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you. I was just having a bad/emotional day yesterday. So many things going on.





Mom2mitokids said:


> We were just invited from Make A Wish to go to the Santa Monica Pier on Nov.13 for their Seasonal wishes campaign and we get unlimited ride wrist bands. My kids are going to be so excited.  Going to busy as they are giving 400 wristbands out to MAW families.  Hopefully not all will go. So far...not too many families has signed up.





Mom2mitokids said:


> We had to change are dates to 1 week earlier. We are now going March 13-23rd. Korissa and Kyra only have 1 week spring break, so the second week we were just going to take them out of school. Unfortunately that week they only have a 4 day week and can't get independent study program. You have to be absent 5 days. On another note....korissa maybe able to bring her friend. The parents have to pay for everything(Flight, spending/food cash, and possiblitiy all theme parks...I'm working on that one). The parents are considering it and we are just waiting for GKTW approval. GKTW said it's up to MAW to put her friend down to get the theme park tickets.



I am sorry yesterday was so hard; however, I can relate. It looks like you have been 
blessed in a mighty big way though on many fronts and for that I am Thankful. 

Praying for all of the details and Korissa can take a friend!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you I had 2 people wish her a happy birthday



I'm so sorry!!  Birthdays are so precious

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SWEETIE


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom is buying me a remote-controled(it walks and talks) Buzz Lightyear for Christmas!!!!! He's a foot big! I saw at Toys 'R' Us last week and I asked mom if she could buy it for me. She said no. But now, with all the A's and A+'s I've been getting, she said she's going to buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've always wanted a Buzz Lightyear!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> I'm so sorry!!  Birthdays are so precious
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SWEETIE



Thank you Tonya


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Yay! One week less to wait !  But thats too bad that she can't get independent study program. Brigning a friend would be really cool for Korissa, if she really wants do it, and if her friend's parents are up to it.



By going a week earlier they can do the Independent study. It's Kyra and Korissa's friend and she is like my other daughter. The parents are going to discuss it as a family. I told them it'll be like $2,000.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> By going a week earlier they can do the Independent study. It's Kyra and Korissa's friend and she is like my other daughter. The parents are going to discuss it as a family. I told them it'll be like $2,000.



Okay, I'm really confused. But it's okay... Yeah, I was thinking that it would be two-thousand or around.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Okay, I'm really confused. But it's okay... Yeah, I was thinking that it would be two-thousand or around.



Our oringinal plans were...leaving on the 20th and that week the kids are on Spring break. We are staying 4 extra days.  That following week Korissa and Kyra are suppose to go back to school but keeping them out them out as we will still be in Florida. Anyways that week.... they have no school on Wed. For Independent Study program they have to miss at least 5 days in a roll. Since that Wed is no school they would only be missing 4days and not the 5 days. Does that make since.

  So now we will leave the week of the 13th and they will be missing the whole 5 days and can go on independent study and the following week they will be on their Spring Break. We will be home on a Wed. and they have 4 days to makeup their homework.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mom2mitokids said:


> So now we will leave the week of the 13th and they will be missing the whole 5 days and can go on independent study and the following week they will be on their Spring Break. We will be home on a Wed. and they have 4 days to makeup their homework.



That actually sounds like an excellent plan to me...that way they can rest/recuperate and if they get that let down feeling I always get following a trip, they will have time to feel better before going back to school. (I imagine after a WISH trip that sadness might hit me even harder, especially since we haven't been on a vacation in such a long time). How wonderful they were able to accommodate your needs!!  I am so happy things seem to be working out, although $2,000 for the extra teen to join you...YIKES! I hope that family is able to make it happen!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Our oringinal plans were...leaving on the 20th and that week the kids are on Spring break. We are staying 4 extra days.  That following week Korissa and Kyra are suppose to go back to school but keeping them out them out as we will still be in Florida. Anyways that week.... they have no school on Wed. For Independent Study program they have to miss at least 5 days in a roll. Since that Wed is no school they would only be missing 4days and not the 5 days. Does that make since.
> 
> So now we will leave the week of the 13th and they will be missing the whole 5 days and can go on independent study and the following week they will be on their Spring Break. We will be home on a Wed. and they have 4 days to makeup their homework.



Thanks for clearing everything up! Brilliant plan!


----------



## rcq925

Hayley was chosen to be our local area person for Applebee's Make A Wish Campaign!  We did not know it had started yet, until we went to Applebee's for dinner tonight.  We were sitting waiting for a table and Hayley saw this on the wall!






She said, "Mom that's me!"

It was so cool.  We asked for the manager to come over and he gave us a few of the nice laminated cards with Hayley and two paragraphs about her and her wish!  It is the same on both sides.

Then we heard our waitress showing the table behind us the card and asking them to donate to Make A Wish and make Hayley's wish come true.  It was so awesome!  The manager said they are doing great raising money and even bought our dinner with free desert as well!!


----------



## blessedmom4

rcq925 said:


> Hayley was chosen to be our local area person for Applebee's Make A Wish Campaign!  We did not know it had started yet, until we went to Applebee's for dinner tonight.  We were sitting waiting for a table and Hayley saw this on the wall!
> 
> She said, "Mom that's me!"
> 
> It was so cool.  We asked for the manager to come over and he gave us a few of the nice laminated cards with Hayley and two paragraphs about her and her wish!  It is the same on both sides.
> 
> Then we heard our waitress showing the table behind us the card and asking them to donate to Make A Wish and make Hayley's wish come true.  It was so awesome!  The manager said they are doing great raising money and even bought our dinner with free desert as well!!




Congratulations to SUPER STAR HAYLEY!!!  What a beauty and great model for your MAW!!! Free dinner with dessert....that is awesome! Just the start to all of the Pixie Dust in her future!


----------



## cajunfan

rcq925 said:


> Hayley was chosen to be our local area person for Applebee's Make A Wish Campaign!  We did not know it had started yet, until we went to Applebee's for dinner tonight.  We were sitting waiting for a table and Hayley saw this on the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said, "Mom that's me!"
> 
> It was so cool.  We asked for the manager to come over and he gave us a few of the nice laminated cards with Hayley and two paragraphs about her and her wish!  It is the same on both sides.
> 
> Then we heard our waitress showing the table behind us the card and asking them to donate to Make A Wish and make Hayley's wish come true.  It was so awesome!  The manager said they are doing great raising money and even bought our dinner with free desert as well!!




AWESOME!!!  Way to go Hailey!

Lynn


----------



## kailatilear

Thank you all so much for your responses.  Yes it is MAW.  Sorry I have not responded earlier.  We had a tornado in the middle of the week and just now have all services back (electricty, internet and so on).  We are all okay, just was very shaken up, none of us had ever been through anything like that before.  Again, thank you so much.


----------



## Emilyswish

Hi MAW trippers!

I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.

We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.  

I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!


----------



## billwendy

Emilyswish said:


> Hi MAW trippers!
> 
> I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.
> 
> We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.
> 
> I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!



Hi!!! Wow you are going to be there at a fun time of year!! I've been several times on NYE - it was a blast!!! Where is your PTR???


----------



## kailatilear

I have asked several questions regarding MAW trip for my daughter.  I guess I should tell everyone why she is getting a wish.  Abby now 8 yrs old, was born with Osteogenesis Imperfects (OI) aka brittle bone disease.  She has had multiple fractures throughout her body, most of them in her vertebrea/spine.  She can break at a moments notice with little or no major incident.  She is such a spunky and courageous little girl.  Thank you all so much for all your input regarding my questions.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Emilyswish said:


> Hi MAW trippers!
> 
> I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.
> 
> We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.
> 
> I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!



Where's your PTR? CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I love your daughter's name. I sent u a PM. I would like to know all the details! Wishing your daughter the best of health!


----------



## nursekimber

Emilyswish said:


> Hi MAW trippers!
> 
> I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.
> 
> We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.
> 
> I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!



 HI, we will be there 12/23-29. Maybe we will be able to meet, our daughter Kaleah is also 3. I've started our pre trip but haven't posted it yet.
Kim


----------



## nursekimber

blessedmom4 said:


> Congratulations to SUPER STAR HAYLEY!!!  What a beauty and great model for your MAW!!! Free dinner with dessert....that is awesome! Just the start to all of the Pixie Dust in her future!



How exciting!


----------



## nursekimber

kailatilear said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses.  Yes it is MAW.  Sorry I have not responded earlier.  We had a tornado in the middle of the week and just now have all services back (electricty, internet and so on).  We are all okay, just was very shaken up, none of us had ever been through anything like that before.  Again, thank you so much.



So glad you all are okay.


----------



## fulseasmama

I posted on Chelsea's PTR but just thought I would share here also.  The kids have been so excited to wear their costumes so Trick or Treating at my husbands work on Friday was pretty awesome and gave me a chance to get a few pictures of them in costume.  They are having so much fun as Tink and Peter Pan.

I hope everyone has a very Happy and Safe Halloween!


----------



## Loodlow

Emilyswish said:


> Hi MAW trippers!
> 
> I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.
> 
> We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.
> 
> I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!



Welcome and Woo Hoo!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

fulseasmama said:


> I posted on Chelsea's PTR but just thought I would share here also.  The kids have been so excited to wear their costumes so Trick or Treating at my husbands work on Friday was pretty awesome and gave me a chance to get a few pictures of them in costume.  They are having so much fun as Tink and Peter Pan.
> 
> I hope everyone has a very Happy and Safe Halloween!



What cutie pies. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Hayley was chosen to be our local area person for Applebee's Make A Wish Campaign!  We did not know it had started yet, until we went to Applebee's for dinner tonight.  We were sitting waiting for a table and Hayley saw this on the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said, "Mom that's me!"
> 
> It was so cool.  We asked for the manager to come over and he gave us a few of the nice laminated cards with Hayley and two paragraphs about her and her wish!  It is the same on both sides.
> 
> Then we heard our waitress showing the table behind us the card and asking them to donate to Make A Wish and make Hayley's wish come true.  It was so awesome!  The manager said they are doing great raising money and even bought our dinner with free desert as well!!


How cool is that. Hayley...your a star now.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Thank you all so much for your responses.  Yes it is MAW.  Sorry I have not responded earlier.  We had a tornado in the middle of the week and just now have all services back (electricty, internet and so on).  We are all okay, just was very shaken up, none of us had ever been through anything like that before.  Again, thank you so much.



I'm glad everyone is ok. How scary. If it's MAW...I wouldn't worry about it. They don't come out unless the child was granted a wish. I think it's safe to say..you can start a PTR.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Emilyswish said:


> Hi MAW trippers!
> 
> I thought I had posted here a day or 2 ago but I just read back a few pages and didn't see anything! Oh well.
> 
> We are going on a MAW trip from 12/27 - 1/2/11 for my daughter Emily who was born with a very rare chromosome disorder and is now 3 and multiply disabled.  She is one of triplets, her brother and sister are typically healthy, and we also have an almost 7 year old.
> 
> I started a pre trip report but wanted to say hi here too!



Hi and welcome. You are going at a great time. Off to go read your PTR.


----------



## rcq925

We finally got our welcome brochure from GKTW!!  We only have 13 days!!!

I can't believe we are finally this close!

It still all seems like a wonderful dream that we are even going!


----------



## newdrama12

Very cool! Y'all will have a fantastic time and who knows maybe I will see you at the Village one day.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> We finally got our welcome brochure from GKTW!!  We only have 13 days!!!
> 
> I can't believe we are finally this close!
> 
> It still all seems like a wonderful dream that we are even going!



I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 IT'S GETTING CLOSER!!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

I finally got Abby's pre trip report up, edited and posted.  Pictures and all.  I am so excited.  Thank you everyone for helping and guiding me through it all.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> I finally got Abby's pre trip report up, edited and posted.  Pictures and all.  I am so excited.  Thank you everyone for helping and guiding me through it all.



YAY! Where is it? You should post the link in your signature. Im going to go read it now..


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I finally got Abby's pre trip report up, edited and posted.  Pictures and all.  I am so excited.  Thank you everyone for helping and guiding me through it all.



Congrats!!! If you can put a link in your signature. I will go look for the PTR.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> We finally got our welcome brochure from GKTW!!  We only have 13 days!!!
> 
> I can't believe we are finally this close!
> 
> It still all seems like a wonderful dream that we are even going!



 Your so close.


----------



## fulseasmama

rcq925 said:


> We finally got our welcome brochure from GKTW!!  We only have 13 days!!!
> 
> I can't believe we are finally this close!
> 
> It still all seems like a wonderful dream that we are even going!



I am so excited for you!  I can only imagine how excited your family is getting.  Before you know it your trip will be here!


----------



## kailatilear

Yeah I did it... I figured out how to put the link in my signature.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2587282


----------



## kailatilear

Please let me know if the link works and if not, what I am doing wrong.  I want people to be aware of this disease that my daughter has, since there is not much publicity about it.  So many parents have been accused of child abuse over their childrens fractures, that we have no control over.


----------



## maroo

I put the newest Wish Trip on page one of this thread and here is the link, too! 





kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Dates TBA!!!


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> I finally got Abby's pre trip report up, edited and posted.  Pictures and all.  I am so excited.  Thank you everyone for helping and guiding me through it all.



Duh...

I just realized you had already posted a link.... 



I have not been on here nearly as much as in weeks past...things are crazy busy for me right now, but I did finally see it!!  

Great job on it!

By the way...you can put any title you want on there... It doesn't have to be in the format of MAW/GKTW or anything like that...that is just something we use on this thread to sorta give the organization and where the family is staying during the trip (because some of the organizations are not MAW and sometimes they stay at a Disney hotel or something)...

You can call your trip report anything you want - but I like your title - I just wanted to make sure you didn't think it had to match what we put on there to be "official" or anything, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## kailatilear

Maroo,  thank you so much for moving my thread.  Yes, you did make sense in what you were saying.  I know about things being crazy.  I have had a crazy couple of weeks.  Hubby out of work all last week because of his back, which means no work, no pay  Since he has already used his vacation and sick pay with things going on with Abby.  The stupid tornado last week and today I ended up at the dr. w/strep throat. 

I want to thank everyone for being so welcoming.  I am trully in love with this board.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> Maroo,  thank you so much for moving my thread.  Yes, you did make sense in what you were saying.  I know about things being crazy.  I have had a crazy couple of weeks.  Hubby out of work all last week because of his back, which means *no work, no pay*  Since he has already used his vacation and sick pay with things going on with Abby.  The stupid tornado last week and today I ended up at the dr. w/strep throat.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for being so welcoming.  I am trully in love with this board.



 I am so sorry all of these things are happening! Get better! Praying for your husband too!
I know this is totally irrelevant..but..the phrase I bolded reminded me of:All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I'm sorry for being insensitive in any way....again..your family is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I posted tons of pictures on Korissas PTR.


----------



## mjarecki

I posted some more pictures fo the Big Give items Michael has received to our PTR tonight.  Thanks so much everyone!  Can't believe our trip is coming up so fast!


----------



## kailatilear

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I am so sorry all of these things are happening! Get better! Praying for your husband too!
> I know this is totally irrelevant..but..the phrase I bolded reminded me of:All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I'm sorry for being insensitive in any way....again..your family is in my thoughts and prayers!



I didn't take it as insensitive in anyway.  Thank you for your kind words.  Yes, it will get better, just waiting for when.


----------



## Manymosi

We finally got some exciting news regarding Wendy's trip - we will be staying at Wilderness Lodge!!!!!!

I posted more details on her PTR.


----------



## kailatilear

Manymosi said:


> We finally got some exciting news regarding Wendy's trip - we will be staying at Wilderness Lodge!!!!!!
> 
> I posted more details on her PTR.



YEAH!!!! I am so happy for her.


----------



## rcq925

mjarecki said:


> I posted some more pictures fo the Big Give items Michael has received to our PTR tonight.  Thanks so much everyone!  Can't believe our trip is coming up so fast!



Can't wait to see all the pictures of your Big Gives!!!


----------



## rcq925

Manymosi said:


> We finally got some exciting news regarding Wendy's trip - we will be staying at Wilderness Lodge!!!!!!
> 
> I posted more details on her PTR.



Yeah!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## Emilyswish

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

I'll be following as many of your trips as I possibly can, I am so excited!


----------



## rcq925

Good news:

Hayley's wish granter came tonight to drop off our itinerary!  We got our expense check, tickets to MVMCP, all the flight information (confirmation numbers, ect.)

Hayley also got a few gifts: a stuffed fish (Larger beanie babie type) named Bubbles, an Ariel crown, a little pearl type necklace, a Make A Wish T-shirt, button, and Make A Wish bag.  She also got a jewerly kit to make her own bracelets.

The best was a Make a Wish Barbie.  It is so cool and staying in the box!  It is a very special Make A Wish Barbie and only Make A Wish kids can get them!  Too cool!!

We are now more excited than ever!!!

Bad news:

Hayley had a check up at the doctor today.  She is still on IV antibiotics until Friday.  Doctor thought she sounded okay, but still not 100%.  We came home and she took a nap (never a good sign ).  Woke her up before the wish granter got here and after she left I kissed her forehead and she was burning up!  She now has a fever of 100.8!  UGH!  Why can't she catch a break?

So I will have to call the doctor in the morning and see what if anything we will add or do differently.  She also can't go to school since she must be fever free for 24 hours.  UGH!

So please keep your fingers crossed and pray that she gets over whatever this is fast so we can go on our trip as planned!  We would all be heartbroken if we have to reschedule!


----------



## masonbsc

Our Make A Wish trip is Nov. 27-Dec. 5. We are so excited!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> Good news:
> 
> Hayley's wish granter came tonight to drop off our itinerary!  We got our expense check, tickets to MVMCP, all the flight information (confirmation numbers, ect.)
> 
> Hayley also got a few gifts: a stuffed fish (Larger beanie babie type) named Bubbles, an Ariel crown, a little pearl type necklace, a Make A Wish T-shirt, button, and Make A Wish bag.  She also got a jewerly kit to make her own bracelets.
> 
> The best was a Make a Wish Barbie.  It is so cool and staying in the box!  It is a very special Make A Wish Barbie and only Make A Wish kids can get them!  Too cool!!
> 
> We are now more excited than ever!!!
> 
> Bad news:
> 
> Hayley had a check up at the doctor today.  She is still on IV antibiotics until Friday.  Doctor thought she sounded okay, but still not 100%.  We came home and she took a nap (never a good sign ).  Woke her up before the wish granter got here and after she left I kissed her forehead and she was burning up!  She now has a fever of 100.8!  UGH!  Why can't she catch a break?
> 
> So I will have to call the doctor in the morning and see what if anything we will add or do differently.  She also can't go to school since she must be fever free for 24 hours.  UGH!
> 
> So please keep your fingers crossed and pray that she gets over whatever this is fast so we can go on our trip as planned!  We would all be heartbroken if we have to reschedule!



Those gifts sound awesome! Especially the MAW Barbie!! About the bad news...I'm so sorry Hayley's been quite sick lately. In my prayers again!!! God bless your family! This MAW trip will be even more special (and rewarding)now that she's passing through diffcult times.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

masonbsc said:


> Our Make A Wish trip is Nov. 27-Dec. 5. We are so excited!!



 I can imagine so!!!!! I'm so happy that another family has joined this wish thread.  If you want, you may start a PTR(pre-trip report) so that we can all get to experience this trip with you!


----------



## kailatilear

rcq925 said:


> Good news:
> 
> Hayley's wish granter came tonight to drop off our itinerary!  We got our expense check, tickets to MVMCP, all the flight information (confirmation numbers, ect.)
> 
> Hayley also got a few gifts: a stuffed fish (Larger beanie babie type) named Bubbles, an Ariel crown, a little pearl type necklace, a Make A Wish T-shirt, button, and Make A Wish bag.  She also got a jewerly kit to make her own bracelets.
> 
> The best was a Make a Wish Barbie.  It is so cool and staying in the box!  It is a very special Make A Wish Barbie and only Make A Wish kids can get them!  Too cool!!
> 
> We are now more excited than ever!!!
> 
> Bad news:
> 
> Hayley had a check up at the doctor today.  She is still on IV antibiotics until Friday.  Doctor thought she sounded okay, but still not 100%.  We came home and she took a nap (never a good sign ).  Woke her up before the wish granter got here and after she left I kissed her forehead and she was burning up!  She now has a fever of 100.8!  UGH!  Why can't she catch a break?
> 
> So I will have to call the doctor in the morning and see what if anything we will add or do differently.  She also can't go to school since she must be fever free for 24 hours.  UGH!
> 
> So please keep your fingers crossed and pray that she gets over whatever this is fast so we can go on our trip as planned!  We would all be heartbroken if we have to reschedule!



How exciting for Haley and your family.  You are now at the light at the end of the tunnel for her wish trip

Abby got her wish barbie the night the volunteers came to interview her for her wish.  What a special thing that is.

Saying prayers for her that she recooperates quickly


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I am so happy an excited because of all the good news!(ofcourse, parying fore the bad ones..)!!! MAW is so great! I'm wishing everyone the best and to cherish everything!


----------



## xanphylus

masonbsc said:


> Our Make A Wish trip is Nov. 27-Dec. 5. We are so excited!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Loodlow

Manymosi said:


> We finally got some exciting news regarding Wendy's trip - we will be staying at Wilderness Lodge!!!!!!
> 
> I posted more details on her PTR.



You will LOVE IT!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Good news:
> 
> Hayley's wish granter came tonight to drop off our itinerary!  We got our expense check, tickets to MVMCP, all the flight information (confirmation numbers, ect.)
> 
> Hayley also got a few gifts: a stuffed fish (Larger beanie babie type) named Bubbles, an Ariel crown, a little pearl type necklace, a Make A Wish T-shirt, button, and Make A Wish bag.  She also got a jewerly kit to make her own bracelets.
> 
> The best was a Make a Wish Barbie.  It is so cool and staying in the box!  It is a very special Make A Wish Barbie and only Make A Wish kids can get them!  Too cool!!
> 
> We are now more excited than ever!!!
> 
> Bad news:
> 
> Hayley had a check up at the doctor today.  She is still on IV antibiotics until Friday.  Doctor thought she sounded okay, but still not 100%.  We came home and she took a nap (never a good sign ).  Woke her up before the wish granter got here and after she left I kissed her forehead and she was burning up!  She now has a fever of 100.8!  UGH!  Why can't she catch a break?
> 
> So I will have to call the doctor in the morning and see what if anything we will add or do differently.  She also can't go to school since she must be fever free for 24 hours.  UGH!
> 
> So please keep your fingers crossed and pray that she gets over whatever this is fast so we can go on our trip as planned!  We would all be heartbroken if we have to reschedule!



We have the MAW barbie too. Like you...she isn't coming out of the box. We also have the GKTW My Little Pony thats in a box. We didn't get the Barbie during the wish process, but we saw our Wish Granters at a MAW function and she gave us one with 2 MAW Hotwheels that she had in her car...also in box. She told us that not many people get them. 

    Sorry to hear that Hayley still isn't feeling well. I will be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I am so happy an excited because of all the good news!(ofcourse, parying fore the bad ones..)!!! MAW is so great! I'm wishing everyone the best and to cherish everything!



Can't wait to hear something from you


----------



## Mom2mitokids

masonbsc said:


> Our Make A Wish trip is Nov. 27-Dec. 5. We are so excited!!



Congrats on your trip. If you have time please do a PTR. I would love to hear your story.

Ok...found your story. You have a beautiful family. Haden is such a trooper for what he has been through. I have an interent friend that has a son with Langerhan Cell Histiocytosis, so I know some about this. You all will have a blast at Disney. Since you get front of line pass..you should be ok with the little ones. There is also the wish lounge that you can take rests. Oh...and Congrats on baby # 4!!!!


----------



## that's nice

rcq925 said:


> Good news:
> 
> Hayley's wish granter came tonight to drop off our itinerary!  We got our expense check, tickets to MVMCP, all the flight information (confirmation numbers, ect.)
> 
> Hayley also got a few gifts: a stuffed fish (Larger beanie babie type) named Bubbles, an Ariel crown, a little pearl type necklace, a Make A Wish T-shirt, button, and Make A Wish bag.  She also got a jewerly kit to make her own bracelets.
> 
> The best was a Make a Wish Barbie.  It is so cool and staying in the box!  It is a very special Make A Wish Barbie and only Make A Wish kids can get them!  Too cool!!
> 
> We are now more excited than ever!!!
> 
> Bad news:
> 
> Hayley had a check up at the doctor today.  She is still on IV antibiotics until Friday.  Doctor thought she sounded okay, but still not 100%.  We came home and she took a nap (never a good sign ).  Woke her up before the wish granter got here and after she left I kissed her forehead and she was burning up!  She now has a fever of 100.8!  UGH!  Why can't she catch a break?
> 
> So I will have to call the doctor in the morning and see what if anything we will add or do differently.  She also can't go to school since she must be fever free for 24 hours.  UGH!
> 
> So please keep your fingers crossed and pray that she gets over whatever this is fast so we can go on our trip as planned!  We would all be heartbroken if we have to reschedule!


Sounds like you had a great meeting tonight!!!!! I'm so excited for you guys!!!!!!

I'm hoping and praying that Hayley will be better soon. She will get better.. rescheduling is not an option!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Ugh...we have the sickness here. Korissa, Kylee, Kyra, and Scott all have bad colds. Just hoping Korissa can stay fever free as she can get some high ones that are pretty scary. Her highest has been 106.5 when she was 2 years old.


----------



## mjarecki

Our wish granters emailed yesterday and they are taking us out to dinner next Thursday for Michael's send off party.  Should be fun!


----------



## Bearshouse

Sending get wishes to all who are ill.  Get better fast!!!


----------



## rcq925

Does anyone know what type of change and how much I will need for the unmanned toll boths on the way to GKTW?

It says to have $2.00 in change, but not sure if I need quarters, dimes??

Can anyone help me out this this!  Thanks!

Also anyone who has been recently, can you tell me if there were any pots or pans in the villa?  We need to boil Hayley's nebulizers after her breathing treatments for about 10 minutes in a pan on the stove top.

I just called GKTW and they said there should be pots and pans, but I would feel better if someone on here had actually seen them in the villas.  Thanks!


----------



## Walker's Mom

Anyone that has already been to GKTW.....can you tell me if lunch is included in the "Package"  

Our Wish Granter said she didnt think so....but our packet from GKTW listed the time and place that lunch was available.  Either way were good, but would like to know before I get there.

TIA


----------



## syammt

rcq925 said:


> Does anyone know what type of change and how much I will need for the unmanned toll boths on the way to GKTW?
> 
> It says to have $2.00 in change, but not sure if I need quarters, dimes??
> 
> Can anyone help me out this this!  Thanks!
> 
> Also anyone who has been recently, can you tell me if there were any pots or pans in the villa?  We need to boil Hayley's nebulizers after her breathing treatments for about 10 minutes in a pan on the stove top.
> 
> I just called GKTW and they said there should be pots and pans, but I would feel better if someone on here had actually seen them in the villas.  Thanks!



You will need $2.00 in quarters, $.75 for one toll and $1.25 for the other toll. And yes the villa has pots and pans. They have everything you will nee to make a meal they even have a toaster and blender.


----------



## syammt

Walker's Mom said:


> Anyone that has already been to GKTW.....can you tell me if lunch is included in the "Package"
> 
> Our Wish Granter said she didnt think so....but our packet from GKTW listed the time and place that lunch was available.  Either way were good, but would like to know before I get there.
> 
> TIA



Yes lunch is included the package.


----------



## dlewish

rcq925 said:


> Does anyone know what type of change and how much I will need for the unmanned toll boths on the way to GKTW?
> 
> It says to have $2.00 in change, but not sure if I need quarters, dimes??
> 
> Can anyone help me out this this!  Thanks!
> 
> Also anyone who has been recently, can you tell me if there were any pots or pans in the villa?  We need to boil Hayley's nebulizers after her breathing treatments for about 10 minutes in a pan on the stove top.
> 
> I just called GKTW and they said there should be pots and pans, but I would feel better if someone on here had actually seen them in the villas.  Thanks!



The unmanned booth is $.75, so 3 quarters.  I didn't try dimes or anything so I'm not sure if that would work.  The other toll booth has a person and I think it was $1.25.  Just make sure you have at least 3 quarters for the unmanned one.

Yes, I did see a pot in the villa.



Walker's Mom said:


> Anyone that has already been to GKTW.....can you tell me if lunch is included in the "Package"
> 
> Our Wish Granter said she didnt think so....but our packet from GKTW listed the time and place that lunch was available.  Either way were good, but would like to know before I get there.
> 
> TIA



Lunch is included if you eat at the village.  It's at Katies Kitchen.  If you are at the park you are on your own.  Your wish org. should hopefully give you enough $ to cover lunch at the parks.

HTH


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mjarecki said:


> Our wish granters emailed yesterday and they are taking us out to dinner next Thursday for Michael's send off party.  Should be fun!



Will ber super fun!!!! Can't wait to hear about it!!! Take some pics if you can


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Can't wait to hear something from you



 Yeah..still nothing yet.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

All tolls I have seen are multiples of $0.25, so you will need quarters.

Also, the fastest way between GKTW and WDW is on the Osceola Parkway, which does have one toll plaza.  I'm not sure, but I think it is $1.25 (I don't pay attention a I have a transponder).  It allows you to skip almost all of 192 with all its lights.


----------



## rcq925

Cheshire Figment said:


> All tolls I have seen are multiples of $0.25, so you will need quarters.
> 
> Also, the fastest way between GKTW and WDW is on the Osceola Parkway, which does have one toll plaza.  I'm not sure, but I think it is $1.25 (I don't pay attention a I have a transponder).  It allows you to skip almost all of 192 with all its lights.





dlewish said:


> The unmanned booth is $.75, so 3 quarters.  I didn't try dimes or anything so I'm not sure if that would work.  The other toll booth has a person and I think it was $1.25.  Just make sure you have at least 3 quarters for the unmanned one.
> 
> Yes, I did see a pot in the villa.
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch is included if you eat at the village.  It's at Katies Kitchen.  If you are at the park you are on your own.  Your wish org. should hopefully give you enough $ to cover lunch at the parks.
> 
> HTH





syammt said:


> You will need $2.00 in quarters, $.75 for one toll and $1.25 for the other toll. And yes the villa has pots and pans. They have everything you will nee to make a meal they even have a toaster and blender.



Thak you so much everyone for the answers about the tolls and the pots in the villas!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## J'sMum

OK does anyone know why when I try to log in and post into the trip report it will not allow me? it keeps flipping back to log in screen yet i have no problems posting a message here? soooo confused


----------



## Mom2mitokids

J'sMum said:


> OK does anyone know why when I try to log in and post into the trip report it will not allow me? it keeps flipping back to log in screen yet i have no problems posting a message here? soooo confused



I wish I knew. Are you sure you are hitting remember me after you sign in?.


----------



## kellyw8863

If you have ones, you should be fine.  The first toll is manned and is $1.25.  The second toll is unmanned and .75.  Use $2.00 at the first toll and then you will have correct change going back.  At least this is true from the airport to GKTW.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

How is Disneyworld as a single parent? We have issues with my dad....I worry for my mom.


----------



## Emilyswish

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if someone (Maroo?) could add our PTR to the list of upcoming wish trips?

Thanks so much, here is the link and it's also in my siggy. 

Happy New Year 2011!!  Emily's MAW/GKTW trip:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250

Our dates are 12/27/10 - 1/2/11


----------



## Bill_Lin

Emilyswish said:


> Hi everyone, I was just wondering if someone (Maroo?) could add our PTR to the list of upcoming wish trips?
> 
> Thanks so much, here is the link and it's also in my siggy.
> 
> Happy New Year 2011!!  Emily's MAW/GKTW trip:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2586250
> 
> Our dates are 12/27/10 - 1/2/11


Tell me all about your trip plans.


----------



## kailatilear

Went to the ER last night, again.. Abby has now broken her thumb.  They are not sure if it is 1 or 2 fractures in it, but it is now splinted like she broke her wrist or hand.  However, I think the thumb hurts her just as bad as when she breaks her vertebrea or a long bone.  The doctor gave her Roxicet for the pain, and just like every other pain medicine, it winds her up, instead of making her drowsey, except this one makes her mean too.  Tomorrow we go to UVA to see a new OI specialist.  Dr. Arlet for the spine, and Dr. Romness for the long bones.  They said we will be doing a dexa scan, along with other testings and we actually might know exactly how many fractures she has had.  I have lost count.   I will update tomorrow after he appts.


----------



## mjarecki

Hi guys!  We're a week away from our trip.  Michael has been flooded with Big Give items and I posted a bunch of new pictures to our PTR!  

Thanks so much to everyone who has sent him something.  He is so excited and we are so grateful!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mjarecki said:


> Hi guys!  We're a week away from our trip.  Michael has been flooded with Big Give items and I posted a bunch of new pictures to our PTR!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone who has sent him something.  He is so excited and we are so grateful!



 Can't wait!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

How is everyone? Hope everything's okay. I'm hoping my family and I recieve some news this week.
Nothing today...


----------



## rcq925

Where is everyone? It seems like ghost town over here!

We are leaving in 4 days!!!

I can hardly believe we are this close!!!

We got our expense check from MAW and I am wondering what others did?  Did you take the cash or get traveler's checks?  Are traveler's checks still fairly easy to use?  I really hate dealing with them myself.

Do they have little safes in the villas at GKTW like they do in hotel rooms?

I would appreciate any additional last minute information anyone wants to throw in!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

How very exciting that you leave in 4 days!!!!!  Have the best time ever.

Bearshouse


----------



## mjarecki

rcq925 said:


> Where is everyone? It seems like ghost town over here!
> 
> We are leaving in 4 days!!!
> 
> I can hardly believe we are this close!!!
> 
> We got our expense check from MAW and I am wondering what others did?  Did you take the cash or get traveler's checks?  Are traveler's checks still fairly easy to use?  I really hate dealing with them myself.
> 
> Do they have little safes in the villas at GKTW like they do in hotel rooms?
> 
> I would appreciate any additional last minute information anyone wants to throw in!!!




I'm so excited too!  We leave in 5 days.  We will go out to eat with our wish granters tomorrow night-looking forward to that.


----------



## maroo

Sorry guys...



I have been MIA.

Job...life...just stuff...is keeping me from having time to really pay close attention to the DIS and follow everything that is going on.  

I get a few min here and a few there, but no major chunks of time to really keep up...

I am committed to keeping this thread going and posting the TR's to the first page, etc, etc!  I just don't know how closely I can watch each individual TR...if that makes sense. 

PLEASE feel free to PM me anytime!  Any time!!!  And post questions here...as I try to at least read this thread every single day and make sure someone has answered each of you guys.  


Please keep praying for Lauren and her family.  They are looking at surgery dates now and are planning to fuse her neck clear down to her pelvic bones - which is going to be a massive surgery.  She almost died after the last surgery, but at least they know it happened and will hopefully make SURE that doesn't happen again.  I will keep you guys posted on her, too.


----------



## wishin' on a star

rcq925 said:


> Where is everyone? It seems like ghost town over here!
> 
> We are leaving in 4 days!!!
> 
> I can hardly believe we are this close!!!
> 
> We got our expense check from MAW and I am wondering what others did?  Did you take the cash or get traveler's checks?  Are traveler's checks still fairly easy to use?  I really hate dealing with them myself.
> 
> Do they have little safes in the villas at GKTW like they do in hotel rooms?
> 
> I would appreciate any additional last minute information anyone wants to throw in!!!



Woo  Hoo!!!  4 days!!!   

MAW gave us AmEx travellers checks, so we didn't have a choice.  Everywhere at Disney takes them (even the food carts), and I would assume that most places in Orlando do also.  They were $50's, so once we bought something, we then had the change left in cash to spend.  I had never used travellers checks before, but it was very easy and convenient.  

I don't recall a safe in the villas.  

You guys are going to have SO much fun!!!  My best advice is just to sit back and relax and let the magic happen.  Don't be afraid to show that GAC and button from the beginning!


----------



## maroo

We have a new Wish Trip Pre-Trip Report!!  

HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!!


----------



## maroo

We actually have TWO of them!!

Here is the 2nd one! 

my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!!


----------



## maroo

And then there were THREE!!!!  

Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011


----------



## rcq925

mjarecki said:


> I'm so excited too!  We leave in 5 days.  We will go out to eat with our wish granters tomorrow night-looking forward to that.



Hope  you have a great dinner with the wish grantors!!


----------



## rcq925

wishin' on a star said:


> Woo  Hoo!!!  4 days!!!
> 
> MAW gave us AmEx travellers checks, so we didn't have a choice.  Everywhere at Disney takes them (even the food carts), and I would assume that most places in Orlando do also.  They were $50's, so once we bought something, we then had the change left in cash to spend.  I had never used travellers checks before, but it was very easy and convenient.
> 
> I don't recall a safe in the villas.
> 
> You guys are going to have SO much fun!!!  My best advice is just to sit back and relax and let the magic happen.  Don't be afraid to show that GAC and button from the beginning!



Thanks Laura!!  We are going to use the heck out of that GAC and the GKTW button!!    Hayley is always telling everyone that she gets to cut to the front of the line, so I know she won't be afraid to use it!


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA.
> 
> Job...life...just stuff...is keeping me from having time to really pay close attention to the DIS and follow everything that is going on.
> 
> I get a few min here and a few there, but no major chunks of time to really keep up...
> 
> I am committed to keeping this thread going and posting the TR's to the first page, etc, etc!  I just don't know how closely I can watch each individual TR...if that makes sense.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to PM me anytime!  Any time!!!  And post questions here...as I try to at least read this thread every single day and make sure someone has answered each of you guys.
> 
> 
> Please keep praying for Lauren and her family.  They are looking at surgery dates now and are planning to fuse her neck clear down to her pelvic bones - which is going to be a massive surgery.  She almost died after the last surgery, but at least they know it happened and will hopefully make SURE that doesn't happen again.  I will keep you guys posted on her, too.



Maroo,

Continued prayers got out for you, Lauren and her family!  I know this is a difficult time!  Thanks for all you do for the wish thread!!


----------



## rcq925

maroo said:


> We have a new Wish Trip Pre-Trip Report!!
> 
> HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!!





maroo said:


> We actually have TWO of them!!
> 
> Here is the 2nd one!
> 
> my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!!





maroo said:


> And then there were THREE!!!!
> 
> Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011



Welcome to all the newbies!!  I don't think I will have time to visit your PTR's until after we return!  We are leave in 4 days and soooo excited 

Just wanted to say  and glad you found this thread!  It will be so helpful in planning your trip!


----------



## Walker's Mom

MAW/GKTW  will be giving us tickets to Universal and Sea World.  I have read somewhere that one of these includes lunch....dont know where I read it or how accurate the info was.  Can anyone that has been to GKTW recently help me out please.  If so which park/resturant/any info? Just trying to work on our budget...thank you!


----------



## Walker's Mom

MAW/GKTW  will be giving us tickets to Universal and Sea World.  I have read somewhere that one of these includes lunch....dont know where I read it or how accurate the info was.  Can anyone that has been to GKTW recently help me out please.  If so which park/resturant/any info? Just trying to work on our budget...thank you!


----------



## kissesbykim

Walker's Mom said:


> MAW/GKTW  will be giving us tickets to Universal and Sea World.  I have read somewhere that one of these includes lunch....dont know where I read it or how accurate the info was.  Can anyone that has been to GKTW recently help me out please.  If so which park/resturant/any info? Just trying to work on our budget...thank you!



We went on Tyler's wish trip 3 weeks ago and we didn't have a special lunch at either one of those parks although they gave us plenty of money for food for our trip. They do have free lunch at Katies Kitchen at GKTW. I hope you guys have a ton of fun..I know we did!


----------



## tinytreasures

prayers for Lauren and her family


----------



## billwendy

Hey Maroo - praying for all you guys, that is some MAJOR surgery for sure. Hugs!!


----------



## twinmum

maroo said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA.
> 
> Job...life...just stuff...is keeping me from having time to really pay close attention to the DIS and follow everything that is going on.
> 
> I get a few min here and a few there, but no major chunks of time to really keep up...
> 
> I am committed to keeping this thread going and posting the TR's to the first page, etc, etc!  I just don't know how closely I can watch each individual TR...if that makes sense.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to PM me anytime!  Any time!!!  And post questions here...as I try to at least read this thread every single day and make sure someone has answered each of you guys.
> 
> 
> Please keep praying for Lauren and her family.  They are looking at surgery dates now and are planning to fuse her neck clear down to her pelvic bones - which is going to be a massive surgery.  She almost died after the last surgery, but at least they know it happened and will hopefully make SURE that doesn't happen again.  I will keep you guys posted on her, too.



Hello!  I popped in, just couldn't believe that 2 years ago we were returning from Mark's magical Wish Trip.  What wonderful memories.

Mary, I am so sorry to hear that Lauren is facing major surgery again.  I will keep all her family and you in my prayers...I know how much you worry about her.  Keep us posted...

All is well with us, just very busy.  The boys have a long weekend, so we're making a trip to see your nation's capital, leaving tomorrow afternoon.  Should be fun!

Alison


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Walker's Mom said:


> MAW/GKTW  will be giving us tickets to Universal and Sea World.  I have read somewhere that one of these includes lunch....dont know where I read it or how accurate the info was.  Can anyone that has been to GKTW recently help me out please.  If so which park/resturant/any info? Just trying to work on our budget...thank you!



The only free food is at GKTW. You have to pay at all theme parks.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Where is everyone? It seems like ghost town over here!
> 
> We are leaving in 4 days!!!
> 
> I can hardly believe we are this close!!!
> 
> We got our expense check from MAW and I am wondering what others did?  Did you take the cash or get traveler's checks?  Are traveler's checks still fairly easy to use?  I really hate dealing with them myself.
> 
> Do they have little safes in the villas at GKTW like they do in hotel rooms?
> 
> I would appreciate any additional last minute information anyone wants to throw in!!!



I was wondering where everyone was too. Have a great time. I can't wait to hear all about the trip.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA.
> 
> Job...life...just stuff...is keeping me from having time to really pay close attention to the DIS and follow everything that is going on.
> 
> I get a few min here and a few there, but no major chunks of time to really keep up...
> 
> I am committed to keeping this thread going and posting the TR's to the first page, etc, etc!  I just don't know how closely I can watch each individual TR...if that makes sense.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to PM me anytime!  Any time!!!  And post questions here...as I try to at least read this thread every single day and make sure someone has answered each of you guys.
> 
> 
> Please keep praying for Lauren and her family.  They are looking at surgery dates now and are planning to fuse her neck clear down to her pelvic bones - which is going to be a massive surgery.  She almost died after the last surgery, but at least they know it happened and will hopefully make SURE that doesn't happen again.  I will keep you guys posted on her, too.



Mary...you are missed, but we understand. We thank you for all you do. 

Lauren is in my daily thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

rcq925 said:


> Thanks Laura!!  We are going to use the heck out of that GAC and the GKTW button!!    Hayley is always telling everyone that she gets to cut to the front of the line, so I know she won't be afraid to use it!



I'm glad she's not scared to use the pass. She deserves this trip and all the magic.


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Wow! We recieved 8 Big Give gifts today ... our kids were sooo excited, I posted lots of pictures in our ptr. Only 18 more days!


----------



## mjarecki

We're supposed to be going out to eat with our wish granters tonight.  They were going to give Michael a gift and give us the check and paperwork.  Unfortunately he woke up at 4:30 this morning with a bad cough, fever and throwing up.  Ugh!! We had kept the dinner a secret and he overheard Eric and I saying that maybe we should cancel.  He figured out what we were talking about and was so upset!  I think I'll wait until later this morning and see how he feels before I cancel.  I hope we take care of this before we leave in 4 days!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Prayers for Lauren and her wonderful family. Also, thinking and praying for Michael! I hope you won't have to re-scheduele the dinnerand that whatever is going on with him will resolve before his wish trip.



I still haven't recieved any news from MAW. It's been 3 weeks since MAW confirmed that they recieved the papers from my Doc. I mean, it shouldn't take this long just to confirm eligibility..but, oh well. And today is Veteran's Day so they're not even working today. BTW, Happy Veteran's Day! 
If we don't get any news, let's say, by next week, should we call?


----------



## Erin1700

Sorry to hijack your thread...my friend is going on a MAW/GKTW trip with her family. The wish is for her DD9.  They leave in less than 2 weeks, staying at AKL.
Her questions are mostly about dining. The MAW keeps pushing the free meals at GKTW but mentioned they will get money for meals too. My friend doesnt want to come out and say "well how much?"  but wants to plan a nice character dinner or 2 for her family.

Does anyone know how much they might get? (2 adults, 3 kids).  The people from MAW are kind of like "your resort is paid, plane paid, tickets for 3 days at disney, 2 universal and 1 sea world and you will get a little money."  
Nothing really seems special for them especially since the daughter did not wish to go to Disney.  Dont get me wrong, they are not greedy, just would like to know some more of the plans.


----------



## maroo

Erin1700 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread...my friend is going on a MAW/GKTW trip with her family. The wish is for her DD9.  They leave in less than 2 weeks, staying at AKL.
> Her questions are mostly about dining. The MAW keeps pushing the free meals at GKTW but mentioned they will get money for meals too. My friend doesnt want to come out and say "well how much?"  but wants to plan a nice character dinner or 2 for her family.
> 
> Does anyone know how much they might get? (2 adults, 3 kids).  The people from MAW are kind of like "your resort is paid, plane paid, tickets for 3 days at disney, 2 universal and 1 sea world and you will get a little money."
> Nothing really seems special for them especially since the daughter did not wish to go to Disney.  Dont get me wrong, they are not greedy, just would like to know some more of the plans.



 to the wish trippers thread! 

I am a little bit confused.... She didn't wish for Disney?  But got Disney anyway?  

It honestly sounds like they are just going to do a "little" spending money and will expect them to eat meals at GKTW.  

Each chapter is very different in how they determine how much spending money a family gets...so I don't really know what to tell you.  

We had three budgets - "very tight" with just the essentials we would need like gas, tips, cheapest food, no snacks, no souveniers, etc...

"tight" - no extras, but enough to do a few meals, etc

and "go for it!" which was everything we wanted to do...

That is how we handled it, because we just didn't know what they would have money to do.  ??


----------



## maroo

tinytreasures said:


> prayers for Lauren and her family



  Thank you!  



billwendy said:


> Hey Maroo - praying for all you guys, that is some MAJOR surgery for sure. Hugs!!



  Thank you!



twinmum said:


> Hello!  I popped in, just couldn't believe that 2 years ago we were returning from Mark's magical Wish Trip.  What wonderful memories.
> 
> Mary, I am so sorry to hear that Lauren is facing major surgery again.  I will keep all her family and you in my prayers...I know how much you worry about her.  Keep us posted...
> 
> All is well with us, just very busy.  The boys have a long weekend, so we're making a trip to see your nation's capital, leaving tomorrow afternoon.  Should be fun!
> 
> Alison



Thank you so much for touching base with us!!!  Have fun in D.C.!  

And thanks so much for your prayers!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary...you are missed, but we understand. We thank you for all you do.
> 
> Lauren is in my daily thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.



Thank you so much for praying!!!!



mjarecki said:


> We're supposed to be going out to eat with our wish granters tonight.  They were going to give Michael a gift and give us the check and paperwork.  Unfortunately he woke up at 4:30 this morning with a bad cough, fever and throwing up.  Ugh!! We had kept the dinner a secret and he overheard Eric and I saying that maybe we should cancel.  He figured out what we were talking about and was so upset!  I think I'll wait until later this morning and see how he feels before I cancel.  I hope we take care of this before we leave in 4 days!



Aw!!!  Is he feeling any better?!?  Lauren always asks for a shot if she needs to get better fast!  And that tends to work?



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Prayers for Lauren and her wonderful family. Also, thinking and praying for Michael! I hope you won't have to re-scheduele the dinnerand that whatever is going on with him will resolve before his wish trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't recieved any news from MAW. It's been 3 weeks since MAW confirmed that they recieved the papers from my Doc. I mean, it shouldn't take this long just to confirm eligibility..but, oh well. And today is Veteran's Day so they're not even working today. BTW, Happy Veteran's Day!
> If we don't get any news, let's say, by next week, should we call?



I would give them 6 weeks to get the paperwork back and such...then call them.  With the holidays...it may take a little longer than usual for them to process it, etc.  They told us 4-6 weeks and it was closer to 6.  

I know you must be so excited and anxious to have it approved and start to planning!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

maroo said:


> I would give them 6 weeks to get the paperwork back and such...then call them.  With the holidays...it may take a little longer than usual for them to process it, etc.  They told us 4-6 weeks and it was closer to 6.
> 
> I know you must be so excited and anxious to have it approved and start to planning!!



Thanks maroo! You are soo helpful!   Well, got the holidays to keep me busy.  So excited for Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## teresajoy

maroo said:


> Sorry guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA.
> 
> Job...life...just stuff...is keeping me from having time to really pay close attention to the DIS and follow everything that is going on.
> 
> I get a few min here and a few there, but no major chunks of time to really keep up...
> 
> I am committed to keeping this thread going and posting the TR's to the first page, etc, etc!  I just don't know how closely I can watch each individual TR...if that makes sense.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to PM me anytime!  Any time!!!  And post questions here...as I try to at least read this thread every single day and make sure someone has answered each of you guys.
> 
> 
> Please keep praying for Lauren and her family.  They are looking at surgery dates now and are planning to fuse her neck clear down to her pelvic bones - which is going to be a massive surgery.  She almost died after the last surgery, but at least they know it happened and will hopefully make SURE that doesn't happen again.  I will keep you guys posted on her, too.



I was just wondering how you were doing.  I'll be praying for Lauren and the rest of the family.


----------



## teresajoy

Erin1700 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread...my friend is going on a MAW/GKTW trip with her family. The wish is for her DD9.  They leave in less than 2 weeks, staying at AKL.
> Her questions are mostly about dining. The MAW keeps pushing the free meals at GKTW but mentioned they will get money for meals too. My friend doesnt want to come out and say "well how much?"  but wants to plan a nice character dinner or 2 for her family.
> 
> Does anyone know how much they might get? (2 adults, 3 kids).  The people from MAW are kind of like "your resort is paid, plane paid, tickets for 3 days at disney, 2 universal and 1 sea world and you will get a little money."
> Nothing really seems special for them especially since the daughter did not wish to go to Disney.  Dont get me wrong, they are not greedy, just would like to know some more of the plans.



I'm kind of with Maroo and am confused why they are going to Disney if that wasn't her wish???? What did she wish for?


----------



## mjarecki

Well, Michael is still not feeling well, but I felt bad cancelling on the wish granters so we're still going out tonight with them.  It's been a heck of a day.  My dad stayed home with Michael today and took him to the pediatrician.  Our pediatrician wasn't there so we had to see the guy who misdiagnosed us back in the spring and so he didn't want anything to do with Michael today and said it was all up to his pulmonologist (who we've been told not to run to with every little cold, they're just too busy).  So on top of that our pulm is out so the one on call sent Michael for a chest X ray and blood work when all we needed was a Z pac if you ask me and usually I'm right (mother's gut feeling, always go with it).  Then our home health company called to tell us they didn't have an oxygen concentrator for us to take on the trip like they had planned.  For some reason Make A Wish told us we had to arrange the oxygen on our own, so I relecutantly did and the home health company was making us bring a portable concentrator because it was cheaper for them.  Today (4 days before we leave) they call and say they now don't have oen for us to take.  They wanted to call Make A Wish and tell them they had to pay for it and arrange it, so I gave them MAW's #.  MAW agreed to pay for it so at least he'll have his oxygen.  What a frustrating day!  Sorry for venting!


----------



## Erin1700

teresajoy said:


> I'm kind of with Maroo and am confused why they are going to Disney if that wasn't her wish???? What did she wish for?



She wanted to do something with animals.  Like take care of them or even swim with the dolphins.  
MAW said she could go to AKL. They have already been to disney and have a younger child with some sensory issues. The mom is freaking out that this is going to be a nightmare but they will just make the best of it and be happy.

She did ask MAW if there was something special for her daughter to do at AK or AKL and they said "no but we booked you a savannah view!"

See why she is getting stressed about how much money they will get??  They wanted to do Garden Grove since the daughter loves the Lion King and Rain Forest Cafe and they are afraid they wont be able to afford both.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Erin1700 said:


> She wanted to do something with animals.  Like take care of them or even swim with the dolphins.
> MAW said she could go to AKL. They have already been to disney and have a younger child with some sensory issues. The mom is freaking out that this is going to be a nightmare but they will just make the best of it and be happy.
> 
> She did ask MAW if there was something special for her daughter to do at AK or AKL and they said "no but we booked you a savannah view!"
> 
> See why she is getting stressed about how much money they will get??  They wanted to do Garden Grove since the daughter loves the Lion King and Rain Forest Cafe and they are afraid they wont be able to afford both.



The family should definitely speak with MAW about this.


----------



## tinytreasures

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanks maroo! You are soo helpful!   Well, got the holidays to keep me busy.  So excited for Thanksgiving and Christmas!



We applied a week before you did and we have not heard back either. It feels like forever but once the ball starts rolling it will be a cool ride


Erin1700 I am sorry they are not really getting what they want. I think MAW really wants people to stay at GKTW. It is a magical place and I hope your friends will take the time to go spend some time there. As for money we didn't find out till the week before how much we were getting but it was not enough to do a lot of eating out we eat 2 meals a day at GKTW.


----------



## wishin' on a star

Erin1700 said:


> She wanted to do something with animals.  Like take care of them or even swim with the dolphins.
> MAW said she could go to AKL. They have already been to disney and have a younger child with some sensory issues. The mom is freaking out that this is going to be a nightmare but they will just make the best of it and be happy.
> 
> She did ask MAW if there was something special for her daughter to do at AK or AKL and they said "no but we booked you a savannah view!"
> 
> See why she is getting stressed about how much money they will get??  They wanted to do Garden Grove since the daughter loves the Lion King and Rain Forest Cafe and they are afraid they wont be able to afford both.



I'm sad that MAW couldn't help define the wish better and come up with something that they would enjoy more.  Regarding money, we had more than enough money for our family of five to do at least a couple of character meals.  I felt like our expense money was very generous, and pretty much allowed us to really do things that we wouldn't normally have in the budget.  I know it differs from chapter to chapter though, so this info may mean absolutely nothing to them.  So really, they are staying at AKL, but MAW is encouraging them to go over to GKTW for their meals?  That sounds really inconvenient.  It's not like it's right around the corner.  I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Erin1700

wishin' on a star said:


> I'm sad that MAW couldn't help define the wish better and come up with something that they would enjoy more.  Regarding money, we had more than enough money for our family of five to do at least a couple of character meals.  I felt like our expense money was very generous, and pretty much allowed us to really do things that we wouldn't normally have in the budget.  I know it differs from chapter to chapter though, so this info may mean absolutely nothing to them.  So really, they are staying at AKL, but MAW is encouraging them to go over to GKTW for their meals?  That sounds really inconvenient.  It's not like it's right around the corner.  I've sent you a PM.



Thanks for all your replies!!  I have set up a couple options for them based on how much money they get.  
Unless the MAW people are saving the surprise for right before they leave, it really isnt much of a wish for the little girl, just a vacation.  Plus they will be there over Thanksgiving! So I am worried about crowds.

A family of 5 in Disney for 6 days seems like they will need more than $1000, right??   Plus some of you PMd me and I hadnt thought of money they would need for driving back and forth to US, SW, GKTW.  Are there any tolls on these roads?


----------



## rcq925

So the limo is picking us up at 1pm tomorrow and we will then drive 2 hours away to a hotel near our airport to spend the night.  We have to be at the airport at 5am on Sunday.  Our plane leaves at 7am and we are scheduled to land in Orlando at 9:15am!!

Just planning to spend Sunday hanging out and GKTW and soaking it all in!  Monday will be our first park day at the Magic Kingdom and we are starting it off with breakfast at the Princess Castle at 9am!

We are SO EXCITED!!!

I want to thank all of you on this thread for all of the wonderful information and advice!!

I especially want to thank EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THE BIG GIVE!!!  Words can never express how truly greatful our family is to have been chosen to be a part of the BIG GIVE!

We are all going to look fantastic in all of our BIG GIVE clothes!!!

I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Erin1700 said:


> She wanted to do something with animals.  Like take care of them or even swim with the dolphins.
> MAW said she could go to AKL. They have already been to disney and have a younger child with some sensory issues. The mom is freaking out that this is going to be a nightmare but they will just make the best of it and be happy.
> 
> She did ask MAW if there was something special for her daughter to do at AK or AKL and they said "no but we booked you a savannah view!"
> 
> See why she is getting stressed about how much money they will get??  They wanted to do Garden Grove since the daughter loves the Lion King and Rain Forest Cafe and they are afraid they wont be able to afford both.




I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you, and it sounds like maybe I did! I was just confused.  That really is too bad that MAW didn't actually try to fulfill her Wish.  MAW is spending a fortune to send her on a trip that really isn't what she wanted.  You would think they would have them stay at GKTW and then do more with Sea World (or the place with the dolphins that I cant' think of the name of!) I hope your friends have a great time, but I certainly understand their frustration.


----------



## teresajoy

rcq925 said:


> So the limo is picking us up at 1pm tomorrow and we will then drive 2 hours away to a hotel near our airport to spend the night.  We have to be at the airport at 5am on Sunday.  Our plane leaves at 7am and we are scheduled to land in Orlando at 9:15am!!
> 
> Just planning to spend Sunday hanging out and GKTW and soaking it all in!  Monday will be our first park day at the Magic Kingdom and we are starting it off with breakfast at the Princess Castle at 9am!
> 
> We are SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> I want to thank all of you on this thread for all of the wonderful information and advice!!
> 
> I especially want to thank EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THE BIG GIVE!!!  Words can never express how truly greatful our family is to have been chosen to be a part of the BIG GIVE!
> 
> We are all going to look fantastic in all of our BIG GIVE clothes!!!
> 
> I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!




Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Erin1700

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you, and it sounds like maybe I did! I was just confused.  That really is too bad that MAW didn't actually try to fulfill her Wish.  MAW is spending a fortune to send her on a trip that really isn't what she wanted.  You would think they would have them stay at GKTW and then do more with Sea World (or the place with the dolphins that I cant' think of the name of!) I hope your friends have a great time, but I certainly understand their frustration.



You certainly did not offend me at all!  Sorry if it came across that way!  I appreciate your responses!
We too are wondering why she couldnt get her actual wish.  It doesnt sound like they are getting anything special.  I can not imagine them at the parks at Thanksgiving with the DD with medical issues, the middle DD with jealousy issues and the DS with sensory issues!  I hope they at least get a few free fastpasses.


----------



## Bearshouse

rcq925 said:


> We are SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!



Have the best time EVER!!!

Bearshouse


----------



## wishin' on a star

Erin1700 said:


> You certainly did not offend me at all!  Sorry if it came across that way!  I appreciate your responses!
> We too are wondering why she couldnt get her actual wish.  It doesnt sound like they are getting anything special.  I can not imagine them at the parks at Thanksgiving with the DD with medical issues, the middle DD with jealousy issues and the DS with sensory issues!  I hope they at least get a few free fastpasses.



They'll get more than a few fastpasses!  They'll get a "green light" GAC and a special button from GKTW that essentially directs the CM's to make whatever accomodations possible.  For us, that meant bypassing the lines completely, or at the most we waited in the fastpass line.  They also should be able to bypass lines for characters.    There was plenty of magic to be had for a wish family...no matter where you stay!


----------



## wishin' on a star

rcq925 said:


> So the limo is picking us up at 1pm tomorrow and we will then drive 2 hours away to a hotel near our airport to spend the night.  We have to be at the airport at 5am on Sunday.  Our plane leaves at 7am and we are scheduled to land in Orlando at 9:15am!!
> 
> Just planning to spend Sunday hanging out and GKTW and soaking it all in!  Monday will be our first park day at the Magic Kingdom and we are starting it off with breakfast at the Princess Castle at 9am!
> 
> We are SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> I want to thank all of you on this thread for all of the wonderful information and advice!!
> 
> I especially want to thank EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THE BIG GIVE!!!  Words can never express how truly greatful our family is to have been chosen to be a part of the BIG GIVE!
> 
> We are all going to look fantastic in all of our BIG GIVE clothes!!!
> 
> I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!



*  Have a fantastic time!!*


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> So the limo is picking us up at 1pm tomorrow and we will then drive 2 hours away to a hotel near our airport to spend the night.  We have to be at the airport at 5am on Sunday.  Our plane leaves at 7am and we are scheduled to land in Orlando at 9:15am!!
> 
> Just planning to spend Sunday hanging out and GKTW and soaking it all in!  Monday will be our first park day at the Magic Kingdom and we are starting it off with breakfast at the Princess Castle at 9am!
> 
> We are SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> I want to thank all of you on this thread for all of the wonderful information and advice!!
> 
> I especially want to thank EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THE BIG GIVE!!!  Words can never express how truly greatful our family is to have been chosen to be a part of the BIG GIVE!
> 
> We are all going to look fantastic in all of our BIG GIVE clothes!!!
> 
> I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!



WOW! You're leaving already! I can't believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun and dont forget to make a wish! Treasure this trip for always!


----------



## Joshay2234

Hi Maroo,
Can you add my little Haylie's ptr report?  TIA!

Lisa Howe

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2590837


----------



## 4monkeys

Hi! My name is Amy. My daughter is a wish kid with an upcoming trip to Disney. I am new to these boards and have been lurking for a few days before signing up last night. I did the magic "10" posts, and decided to take a leap and post here!!

I am not sure where to begin or what to do from here. Any help would be great.


----------



## billwendy

4monkeys said:


> Hi! My name is Amy. My daughter is a wish kid with an upcoming trip to Disney. I am new to these boards and have been lurking for a few days before signing up last night. I did the magic "10" posts, and decided to take a leap and post here!!
> 
> I am not sure where to begin or what to do from here. Any help would be great.



This is a GREAT place to start!!! Tell us about yourself! When is your trip?????WELCOME!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Well, as I already mentioned... my name is Amy. I am the mother of four wonderful kids and Navy wife to my high school sweetheart.  Our oldest son is 15, our wish kid is 12 then we have 2 more little guys 4 and 6 months.

My daughter was diagnosed almost 2 years ago with Indeterminent Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Although, they are now saying Crohn's. She has had symptoms since she was 2 and it took 8 years and A LOT of doctors to finally figure out what was wrong. She was started on medications right away and several didn't work and she ended up on Remicade. She has been getting those for 14 months and did not get good news with her last EGD/Colonoscopy. They are giving her one more chance at the max dose of Remicade. If that doesn't work we need to try something new.  She has several other issues that go along with Autoimmune diseases as well as chronic upper respiratory and sinus infections. That's the nutshell anyway.

She was referred to MAW by the nurses in her hematology/oncology treatment center.  It took quite a while to hear anything back (MONTHS) because the doctors papers "didn't make it back" to MAW.  Once they got them, it has moved VERY quickly. We got the letter in the mail that our Volunteers would be calling. Less that 2 hours after opening the mail they called. They were at our house 2 weeks later. They brought Allison a MAW barbie!! So cute. It is displayed on a shelf in her room.  More paper work, birth certificates, more papers for the dr. Which by the way, was deployed very suddenly. So the one doctor that finally figured out what was wrong AND gave her quality of life back..... is now gone. But that's a whole other story.  So the papers again finally make it back to MAW. Our Wish Granter calls and literally wanted us to leave in 2 weeks from when everything was approved.  (Which would have been tomorrow)

Her first wish was to meet Harry Potter's George and Fred. We were told we would have to be willing to leave within 48 hours of  being notified, which with a Sailor you just can't do. Her second wish was to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. They decided to have us go to GKTW and visit the Orlando parks, which includes IOA where Harry Potter is. She is a huge Potter fan.

 Our trip is December 12-18.  She is so excited!! And we are all excited as well.  We LOVE Disney!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!  DD LOVES   Even at 12 still has alot of her in her room!!  We have nothing specific planned at this point.. just to kinda go with the flow.

I feel like I just said so much, but yet it isn't nearly our whole story! So happy to have found this board!! YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## xanphylus

4monkeys said:


> Well, as I already mentioned... my name is Amy. I am the mother of four wonderful kids and Navy wife to my high school sweetheart.  Our oldest son is 15, our wish kid is 12 then we have 2 more little guys 4 and 6 months.
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed almost 2 years ago with Indeterminent Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Although, they are now saying Crohn's. She has had symptoms since she was 2 and it took 8 years and A LOT of doctors to finally figure out what was wrong. She was started on medications right away and several didn't work and she ended up on Remicade. She has been getting those for 14 months and did not get good news with her last EGD/Colonoscopy. They are giving her one more chance at the max dose of Remicade. If that doesn't work we need to try something new.  She has several other issues that go along with Autoimmune diseases as well as chronic upper respiratory and sinus infections. That's the nutshell anyway.
> 
> She was referred to MAW by the nurses in her hematology/oncology treatment center.  It took quite a while to hear anything back (MONTHS) because the doctors papers "didn't make it back" to MAW.  Once they go them, it has moved VERY quickly. Literally wanted us to leave in 2 weeks from when everything was approved.  (Which would have been tomorrow)
> 
> Her first wish was to meet Harry Potter's George and Fred. We were told we would have to be willing to leave within 48 hours of  being notified, which with a Sailor you just can't do. Her second wish was to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. They decided to have us go to GKTW and visit the Orlando parks, which includes IOA where Harry Potter is. She is a huge Potter fan.
> 
> Our trip is December 12-18.  She is so excited!! And we are all excited as well.  We LOVE Disney!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!  DD LOVES   Even at 12 still has alot of her in her room!!  We have nothing specific planned at this point.. just to kinda go with the flow.
> 
> I feel like I just said so much, but yet it isn't nearly our whole story! So happy to have found this board!! YAYAYAYAYAY



WoW! You need to talk to J'smum!!! Her son is on the same treatment of remicade! I had never even heard of it until she told me about it and here you are! "It's a small world after all...."  

I am also a Harry Potter nut, so I love your daughter's wish! I love her fist wish and that would have been so cool to meet both fred and george! And please tell your hubby I said thanks for doing what he does!

 You will have soooo much fun! Hope you start a Pre-trip report!


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I would suggest when you get to GKTW you mention her interest in Harry Potter and meeting some people.  Discuss with them the day you are planning to do IoA and no telling what may happen.


----------



## kailatilear

rcq925 said:


> So the limo is picking us up at 1pm tomorrow and we will then drive 2 hours away to a hotel near our airport to spend the night.  We have to be at the airport at 5am on Sunday.  Our plane leaves at 7am and we are scheduled to land in Orlando at 9:15am!!
> 
> Just planning to spend Sunday hanging out and GKTW and soaking it all in!  Monday will be our first park day at the Magic Kingdom and we are starting it off with breakfast at the Princess Castle at 9am!
> 
> We are SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> I want to thank all of you on this thread for all of the wonderful information and advice!!
> 
> I especially want to thank EVERYONE INVOLVED WITH THE BIG GIVE!!!  Words can never express how truly greatful our family is to have been chosen to be a part of the BIG GIVE!
> 
> We are all going to look fantastic in all of our BIG GIVE clothes!!!
> 
> I promise to get on and do a full TR when we return with lots of pictures!!!




Yeah!!!! So happy for all of you.  Have a blast.


----------



## kailatilear

4monkeys said:


> Hi! My name is Amy. My daughter is a wish kid with an upcoming trip to Disney. I am new to these boards and have been lurking for a few days before signing up last night. I did the magic "10" posts, and decided to take a leap and post here!!
> 
> I am not sure where to begin or what to do from here. Any help would be great.



  I am so glad your daughter is getting a wish.  My daughter is actually getting a wish to disney too.


----------



## kailatilear

Well it has been a long week here in our house.  Abby broke her thumb last Sat., Monday we went to the UVA OI clnic and basicially came back with not much more info than when we left.  My poor baby has not been sleeping very well, due to severe bone pain in her back from all her previous fractures in her vertebrea, Thursday back to the dr for her thumb, and they are starting her in PT for her back pain.  My hubby told me Thursday night, that he is not happy, not with our marriage, but with our finances.  So, we have decided that it is time to put my college education on hold and go back to work full time.  I have been on an emotional rollercoaster this week.  I am fine with putting school on hold.  I will give up school, I will NOT  give up my family.  Still waiting to hear from MAW it has been it has been 4 weeks on Monday since the volunteers came out to offically get Abby's wish.  Hopefully we will hear something soon.  Oh and by the way, her dr.'s nurse said, that he has never said no to a disney MAW trip.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, didn't get any letter from MAW today..BUT got my report card. All A's  Now I just have to keep that up until the semester ends.


----------



## 4monkeys

xanphylus said:


> WoW! You need to talk to J'smum!!! Her son is on the same treatment of remicade! I had never even heard of it until she told me about it and here you are! "It's a small world after all...."
> 
> I am also a Harry Potter nut, so I love your daughter's wish! I love her fist wish and that would have been so cool to meet both fred and george! And please tell your hubby I said thanks for doing what he does!
> 
> You will have soooo much fun! Hope you start a Pre-trip report!



I read their "story" and thought it would be great to be in touch.  I did start a Pre-trip report. Hope I did it right.If I could find out
how to add it to my signature I would!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

4monkeys said:


> I read their "story" and thought it would be great to be in touch.  I did start a Pre-trip report. Hope I did it right.If I could find out
> how to add it to my signature I would!



just copy-paste the link...I dont know but Im just assuming that.


----------



## newdrama12

4monkeys said:


> I read their "story" and thought it would be great to be in touch.  I did start a Pre-trip report. Hope I did it right.If I could find out
> how to add it to my signature I would!



Copy the weblink to your pre-trip report. Then at the top of the web page, look under the quick links option and you will be able to edit your signature and you can just copy the link into there.


----------



## xanphylus

4monkeys said:


> I read their "story" and thought it would be great to be in touch.  I did start a Pre-trip report. Hope I did it right.If I could find out
> how to add it to my signature I would!



She will be back eventually. I may try to write her later and see what's happening in the great north! 

For your link, go and click your user cp thingy up to the top left of your screen I believe, then click edit signature, then  copy paste..... something along that line... I know that so didn't help....  I think I even confused myself. But there are directions on the wish thread somewhere.... try clicking something in Maroo's signature... I know it will eventually lead to the directions!


----------



## HeatherSP

I'm new to the disboards and still trying to figure this out. I have started a pretrip report and it is linked on this thread thanks to maroo. I have been updating there. Should I be updating here? Or introduce myself here? 

Just in case I am Heather and I am the mom of 5. My youngest is Lhea 4 and she has LCH (currently in remission). We were recently granted a wish trip and are anxiously awaiting dates. 

Please let me know what I should be posting and where.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

4monkeys said:


> Well, as I already mentioned... my name is Amy. I am the mother of four wonderful kids and Navy wife to my high school sweetheart.  Our oldest son is 15, our wish kid is 12 then we have 2 more little guys 4 and 6 months.
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed almost 2 years ago with Indeterminent Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Although, they are now saying Crohn's. She has had symptoms since she was 2 and it took 8 years and A LOT of doctors to finally figure out what was wrong. She was started on medications right away and several didn't work and she ended up on Remicade. She has been getting those for 14 months and did not get good news with her last EGD/Colonoscopy. They are giving her one more chance at the max dose of Remicade. If that doesn't work we need to try something new.  She has several other issues that go along with Autoimmune diseases as well as chronic upper respiratory and sinus infections. That's the nutshell anyway.
> 
> She was referred to MAW by the nurses in her hematology/oncology treatment center.  It took quite a while to hear anything back (MONTHS) because the doctors papers "didn't make it back" to MAW.  Once they got them, it has moved VERY quickly. We got the letter in the mail that our Volunteers would be calling. Less that 2 hours after opening the mail they called. They were at our house 2 weeks later. They brought Allison a MAW barbie!! So cute. It is displayed on a shelf in her room.  More paper work, birth certificates, more papers for the dr. Which by the way, was deployed very suddenly. So the one doctor that finally figured out what was wrong AND gave her quality of life back..... is now gone. But that's a whole other story.  So the papers again finally make it back to MAW. Our Wish Granter calls and literally wanted us to leave in 2 weeks from when everything was approved.  (Which would have been tomorrow)
> 
> Her first wish was to meet Harry Potter's George and Fred. We were told we would have to be willing to leave within 48 hours of  being notified, which with a Sailor you just can't do. Her second wish was to go to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. They decided to have us go to GKTW and visit the Orlando parks, which includes IOA where Harry Potter is. She is a huge Potter fan.
> 
> Our trip is December 12-18.  She is so excited!! And we are all excited as well.  We LOVE Disney!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!  DD LOVES   Even at 12 still has alot of her in her room!!  We have nothing specific planned at this point.. just to kinda go with the flow.
> 
> I feel like I just said so much, but yet it isn't nearly our whole story! So happy to have found this board!! YAYAYAYAYAY




WELCOME AMY!!!
I see you are form VA and a military wife. ME TOO!!! 
We went on our trip in Sept. 
WWHP was so fun!! My big kids are Hary Potter fans. Get the Butter Beer for sure!! You will love everything!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Cheshire Figment said:


> I would suggest when you get to GKTW you mention her interest in Harry Potter and meeting some people.  Discuss with them the day you are planning to do IoA and no telling what may happen.


Thank you!! We will certainly mention it. I asked our MAW manager if she knew of anything special I could plan, but she had no advice!!



xanphylus said:


> She will be back eventually. I may try to write her later and see what's happening in the great north!
> 
> For your link, go and click your user cp thingy up to the top left of your screen I believe, then click edit signature, then  copy paste..... something along that line... I know that so didn't help....  I think I even confused myself. But there are directions on the wish thread somewhere.... try clicking something in Maroo's signature... I know it will eventually lead to the directions!


Would definetly like to get in touch with someone in a similar circumstance. 



Haybuggsmom said:


> WELCOME AMY!!!
> I see you are form VA and a military wife. ME TOO!!!
> We went on our trip in Sept.
> WWHP was so fun!! My big kids are Hary Potter fans. Get the Butter Beer for sure!! You will love everything!!


Yup my husband is in the Navy. We live at the beach. We are all excited about WWHP. Allison keeps talking about the Butter Beer. That's the first thing she wants!!


newdrama12 said:


> Copy the weblink to your pre-trip report. Then at the top of the web page, look under the quick links option and you will be able to edit your signature and you can just copy the link into there.


Thank you..... I think I did it right. If no one can click on it, let me know. Ok So I didn't post the link for her trip right. But I think I have fixed it. I also added pictures of our family to it. 

How do we get our PTR added to the list??


----------



## that's nice

HeatherSP said:


> I'm new to the disboards and still trying to figure this out. I have started a pretrip report and it is linked on this thread thanks to maroo. I have been updating there. Should I be updating here? Or introduce myself here?
> 
> Just in case I am Heather and I am the mom of 5. My youngest is Lhea 4 and she has LCH (currently in remission). We were recently granted a wish trip and are anxiously awaiting dates.
> 
> Please let me know what I should be posting and where.



 

I think asking questions in both places will allow more people to read it and you will get a quicker answer. There are many people that check this thread on a daily basis.


----------



## maroo

Joshay2234 said:


> Hi Maroo,
> Can you add my little Haylie's ptr report?  TIA!
> 
> Lisa Howe
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2590837



Sure!!    Done!




4monkeys said:


> Hi! My name is Amy. My daughter is a wish kid with an upcoming trip to Disney. I am new to these boards and have been lurking for a few days before signing up last night. I did the magic "10" posts, and decided to take a leap and post here!!
> 
> I am not sure where to begin or what to do from here. Any help would be great.



Looks like you have figured all of this stuff out!!    Awesome job!  And !!



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, didn't get any letter from MAW today..BUT got my report card. All A's  Now I just have to keep that up until the semester ends.



Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     



xanphylus said:


> She will be back eventually. I may try to write her later and see what's happening in the great north!
> 
> For your link, go and click your user cp thingy up to the top left of your screen I believe, then click edit signature, then  copy paste..... something along that line... I know that so didn't help....  I think I even confused myself. But there are directions on the wish thread somewhere.... try clicking something in Maroo's signature... I know it will eventually lead to the directions!





Yeah...I guess my signature eventually leads just about anywhere.  



HeatherSP said:


> I'm new to the disboards and still trying to figure this out. I have started a pretrip report and it is linked on this thread thanks to maroo. I have been updating there. Should I be updating here? Or introduce myself here?
> 
> Just in case I am Heather and I am the mom of 5. My youngest is Lhea 4 and she has LCH (currently in remission). We were recently granted a wish trip and are anxiously awaiting dates.
> 
> Please let me know what I should be posting and where.



Hello!!   to the DISboards and the wish trippers thread!

You can really post either place.  Many of us try really hard to keep up with all of the pre-trip reports and you should have some folks from over here that will come over there and post - most of us put pictures of our kids, trip plans...really whatever you want...on the pre-trip report and then also post over here whenever you have a question or just want to post...you can really post either place. 

More people probably read/lurk on here (someone is making the view count on this thread go up. )...but lots of times people will just sit and read pre-trip reports, too....so post in both spots.


If you need me for anything, post here...because I really try to read this every day...but I can't keep up with the pre-trip reports at this point in my world - things are a bit crazy.


----------



## maroo

Lauren update -

We finally "sent" Lauren's parents away for a few days...so I am playing "Momma" to Lauren....which is a barrel of fun for us both.    It is so quiet here in their house without all of the people...Lauren is doing her homework, so I finally had a short time to get on here and say hello to you guys!  

Lauren's big doctor's appointment for her wheelchair fitting is next Tuesday.  We are hoping that by then we will have a much better idea of what they may be able to do for her that won't be surgical - which will give us a good idea of when and how much they will have to do for the surgery.  They are already booked through December and they have to have two specific surgeons that can book her for an OR - they both will work on her at the same time - so it looks like it may be January or even the Spring before they can do anything surgical - but we are hoping for sooner rather than later.  This is going to mess up her senior year...but life comes first, I suppose.  

Anyway...I just wanted to touch base and let you know that I am still here!!  

If I have missed any trip reports, please let me know!  I am trying so hard to keep up with them all!


----------



## HeatherSP

that's nice said:


> I think asking questions in both places will allow more people to read it and you will get a quicker answer. There are many people that check this thread on a daily basis.



Thanks!


----------



## 4monkeys

I have read some posts mentioning that medical supplies don't count against you for carry-ons. I understand that the bag must contain only medical supplies.... If it's just medications in a seperate bag is that ok??? Would Pediasure count as medical supplies??

Between my daughter and husband they have quite a bit of medications. If it can all be in one bag that would be great. I don't plan to take a weeks worth of the pediasure, but enough to get us there and through the day.

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## fulseasmama

Hello Disney planning experts...I have few planning Q's I would love some your thoughts on!  

If you had a choice between spending 2 days at AK and 1 day at DHS or 2 Days at DHS and 1 day at AK what would you choose?  Our kids are 3 and 5 if that sways your decision in any way.

At DHS I really want to try and see if my son can do the Jedi Training academy if possible...any tips on how best to try and make that happen or what worked for you if your kids tried it.

Has anyone had a son that has done the knights package at BBB and if so was it a hit?   My son loves everything knight related right now so I was thinking they both might have fun at BBB. 

Along those same lines our daughter will be 3 (almost 4) on the trip and I am not sure about BBB for her.  About how long does it take to just do the hair part?  We are going to the castle for lunch and I was thinking it might be fun to do that earlier in the morning but don't want to use up too much of our day at Magic Kingdom.  

Any thoughts very much appreciated and thanks so much!


----------



## maroo

4monkeys said:


> I have read some posts mentioning that medical supplies don't count against you for carry-ons. I understand that the bag must contain only medical supplies.... If it's just medications in a seperate bag is that ok??? Would Pediasure count as medical supplies??
> 
> Between my daughter and husband they have quite a bit of medications. If it can all be in one bag that would be great. I don't plan to take a weeks worth of the pediasure, but enough to get us there and through the day.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!



You *should* be able to either bring a carry on full of medical supplies or check a bag full (but it has to be ONLY medical supplies) and they should let you do that.  But you might want to double check with your airline...as I think they have some differences depending on who you are flying with.

Honestly...make sure they know you are on a wish trip - lots of families have gotten pixie dust and not had to pay any baggage fees once the person checking them in realized they were on a make a wish trip.

And you might want to take 2 times as much pediasure as you think you will need...just in case something happens to your bags or something...??



fulseasmama said:


> Hello Disney planning experts...I have few planning Q's I would love some your thoughts on!
> 
> If you had a choice between spending 2 days at AK and 1 day at DHS or 2 Days at DHS and 1 day at AK what would you choose?  Our kids are 3 and 5 if that sways your decision in any way.
> 
> This would totally depend on who was traveling and how much at each park they wanted to do...
> 
> For me personally...definitely more time at AK - it is a little hard to get in all of the shows I want to watch there...Nemo and Lion King are both AWESOME...so it may take two days...
> 
> But...it also took us two days to get through DHS, too.  We did Beauty and the Beast, Toy Story (which should not take long), Indiana Jones, ... but we also spent a lot of time with characters at the animation studio, too.  They also have Little Mermaid...and Muppets...so lots to do at both parks, really...I think it is just a matter of trying to determine what things they want to do at each and planning around that??
> 
> Have you checked Steve's website??
> 
> It has the schedules for each park...and that may help...
> 
> http://pages.prodigy.net/stevesoares/
> 
> At DHS I really want to try and see if my son can do the Jedi Training academy if possible...any tips on how best to try and make that happen or what worked for you if your kids tried it.
> 
> When you get to the park - go to Guest Services - it is on your Left as you are going into the park - and let them know that you are on a wish trip and want to see if your son can do Jedi Training and they should help make that happen!
> 
> Has anyone had a son that has done the knights package at BBB and if so was it a hit?   My son loves everything knight related right now so I was thinking they both might have fun at BBB.
> 
> Nope...but it sounds like fun!!
> 
> Along those same lines our daughter will be 3 (almost 4) on the trip and I am not sure about BBB for her.  About how long does it take to just do the hair part?  We are going to the castle for lunch and I was thinking it might be fun to do that earlier in the morning but don't want to use up too much of our day at Magic Kingdom.
> 
> This depends a lot on who is doing it...you could do the Barber Shop...if you want...on Main Street and they will put glitter in her hair and make a big deal about it...it is cheaper and doesn't take as long, from what I understand.  But BBB won't be terribly long either...if it is just the hair...and they definitely do more to it (put it in a bun that will stay for days!).
> 
> It did take a lot of time for us...but we did the whole thing and getting Lauren changed in that little room back there took forever.
> 
> Any thoughts very much appreciated and thanks so much!





  Hope that helps some!


----------



## 4monkeys

I think I read somewhere on this thread that those staying at GKTW are entitled to the extended Disney hours?? I am not able to locate it again. Did I read that correctly?

Also, in the villa does anyone know if they have highchairs? 

And the crib/pack n'play~ do they provide sheets or do I need to bring them? People on other threads said to bring them for hotels, so I wasn't sure about GKTW.

We have never flown with the kids. So it's new to us. What is essential to pack?? Probably ok with the older kids, but the baby.. I have no clue.  Is there anything that we MUST remember??

Sorry for all the questions, this is so new, and approaching quickly.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## that's nice

fulseasmama said:


> Hello Disney planning experts...I have few planning Q's I would love some your thoughts on!
> 
> If you had a choice between spending 2 days at AK and 1 day at DHS or 2 Days at DHS and 1 day at AK what would you choose?  Our kids are 3 and 5 if that sways your decision in any way.


Wow.. this is a tough question. I think you can see everything you want to in 1 day at DHS. You can probably spend 2 days in AK walking the trails and seeing the shows. AK is usually only open till 5 (I forgot when you are going) so the day there is usually a little shorter. 



> Along those same lines our daughter will be 3 (almost 4) on the trip and I am not sure about BBB for her.  About how long does it take to just do the hair part?  We are going to the castle for lunch and I was thinking it might be fun to do that earlier in the morning but don't want to use up too much of our day at Magic Kingdom.


If I remember correctly, the whole process from check-in till walking out took about 45 minutes. My DD did the hair, makeup, and nails. She brought her own dress and changed into it while waiting to be called in to meet her 'fairy godmother'.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

4monkeys said:


> I have read some posts mentioning that medical supplies don't count against you for carry-ons. I understand that the bag must contain only medical supplies.... If it's just medications in a seperate bag is that ok??? Would Pediasure count as medical supplies??
> 
> Between my daughter and husband they have quite a bit of medications. If it can all be in one bag that would be great. I don't plan to take a weeks worth of the pediasure, but enough to get us there and through the day.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!



Can you see if your HHC can ship some Pediasure to GKTW? This is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

4monkeys said:


> I have read some posts mentioning that medical supplies don't count against you for carry-ons. I understand that the bag must contain only medical supplies.... If it's just medications in a seperate bag is that ok??? Would Pediasure count as medical supplies??
> 
> Between my daughter and husband they have quite a bit of medications. If it can all be in one bag that would be great. I don't plan to take a weeks worth of the pediasure, but enough to get us there and through the day.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!



I took all Haylee's Pediasure on as a carry on. I had her extra feeding tubes and meds in a small suitcase. I just let them know it was for her feedings and there was no problem carring it on. I took over 40 cans with us.


----------



## visitingapril09

We usually fly Alaska and end up with about 4 extra carry on bags of medical supplies. They DO NOT count as your personal carry on. They are 'extra'.


----------



## kissesbykim

4monkeys said:


> I think I read somewhere on this thread that those staying at GKTW are entitled to the extended Disney hours?? I am not able to locate it again. Did I read that correctly?
> 
> Also, in the villa does anyone know if they have highchairs?
> 
> And the crib/pack n'play~ do they provide sheets or do I need to bring them? People on other threads said to bring them for hotels, so I wasn't sure about GKTW.
> 
> We have never flown with the kids. So it's new to us. What is essential to pack?? Probably ok with the older kids, but the baby.. I have no clue.  Is there anything that we MUST remember??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, this is so new, and approaching quickly.
> Thanks in advance!!!



As far as the extra magic hours, we didn't try the morning but no one ever tried to kick us out in the evening...we even asked a cast member at Hollywood Studios and they told us just not to leave...but staying at GKTW doesn't guarantee that you will get EMH like if you were staying at a resort hotel.

The Villa doesn't have any high chairs but I'm sure you can request one. My little one is 19 months old so the times we actually ate in the villa, he just sat in the chair (first time ever). They do everything they can to accommodate your family so I'm sure if you called them or your MAW coordinator, they could make sure you have a high chair when you arrive. GKTW does provide sheets for the crib, which isn't a full sized crib, more like a wooden pack n play. They even gave us a little blanket too!

So flying with kids is no walk in the park! We flew from Northern California with a layover in Dallas. Our wish kid (6) who also has a sensory disorder did fantastic..but for him the plane was half the fun! The baby on the other hand was quite a handful. He's an active little guy and sitting for so long was difficult for him. I see your baby is 6 months old so I would make sure to have a couple bottles for him and his pacifier if he uses one. I would check with your airline to find out about bringing already made bottles on the plane. If anything, bring formula and buy a water after you get through security. Take off is hard on their ears and sucking helps. We also brought lots of snacks they love, maybe things they wouldn't normally get at home as a treat. DS loves his Nintendo DS so he played that and slept. Good luck with the flight. How long is it from Virginia to Orlando?

You will have an AMAZING time at GKTW. There is so much to do there! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## maroo

4monkeys said:


> I think I read somewhere on this thread that those staying at GKTW are entitled to the extended Disney hours?? I am not able to locate it again. Did I read that correctly?
> 
> Also, in the villa does anyone know if they have highchairs?
> 
> And the crib/pack n'play~ do they provide sheets or do I need to bring them? People on other threads said to bring them for hotels, so I wasn't sure about GKTW.
> 
> We have never flown with the kids. So it's new to us. What is essential to pack?? Probably ok with the older kids, but the baby.. I have no clue.  Is there anything that we MUST remember??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, this is so new, and approaching quickly.
> Thanks in advance!!!



Looks like all of these were answered below....But I just want to concur...You don't officially get EMH, but if you wanted to stay for the late EMH, I am about 99% sure no one will ask you leave...and if they do, go to Guest Services and talk to another CM and see if they will make an exception since you are on a wish trip - I would bet real money that they will let you stay as long as you want. 



kissesbykim said:


> As far as the extra magic hours, we didn't try the morning but no one ever tried to kick us out in the evening...we even asked a cast member at Hollywood Studios and they told us just not to leave...but staying at GKTW doesn't guarantee that you will get EMH like if you were staying at a resort hotel.
> 
> The Villa doesn't have any high chairs but I'm sure you can request one. My little one is 19 months old so the times we actually ate in the villa, he just sat in the chair (first time ever). They do everything they can to accommodate your family so I'm sure if you called them or your MAW coordinator, they could make sure you have a high chair when you arrive. GKTW does provide sheets for the crib, which isn't a full sized crib, more like a wooden pack n play. They even gave us a little blanket too!
> 
> So flying with kids is no walk in the park! We flew from Northern California with a layover in Dallas. Our wish kid (6) who also has a sensory disorder did fantastic..but for him the plane was half the fun! The baby on the other hand was quite a handful. He's an active little guy and sitting for so long was difficult for him. I see your baby is 6 months old so I would make sure to have a couple bottles for him and his pacifier if he uses one. I would check with your airline to find out about bringing already made bottles on the plane. If anything, bring formula and buy a water after you get through security. Take off is hard on their ears and sucking helps. We also brought lots of snacks they love, maybe things they wouldn't normally get at home as a treat. DS loves his Nintendo DS so he played that and slept. Good luck with the flight. How long is it from Virginia to Orlando?
> 
> You will have an AMAZING time at GKTW. There is so much to do there! Hope you have a great time!



I agree with all of this!!!  Great answer!!


----------



## kailatilear

I heard from MAW today!!! I have to fax them some paperwork in the am, birth certificates for the kids (they cannot find the copies I gave the volunteers) along with mine and hubby's driver's license and proof of insurance for the rental car.  She asked if we wanted to go in Dec.  which we would love to, however, right now, finances are making that impossible since hubby doesn't have anymore time from work.  I asked if we could go in March, and that should not be a problem.  Oh how I would love to go in Dec, but oh well, March will be just as fun. We are so excited, it is finally seeming real.


----------



## 4monkeys

kailatilear said:


> I heard from MAW today!!! I have to fax them some paperwork in the am, birth certificates for the kids (they cannot find the copies I gave the volunteers) along with mine and hubby's driver's license and proof of insurance for the rental car.  She asked if we wanted to go in Dec.  which we would love to, however, right now, finances are making that impossible since hubby doesn't have anymore time from work.  I asked if we could go in March, and that should not be a problem.  Oh how I would love to go in Dec, but oh well, March will be just as fun. We are so excited, it is finally seeming real.





YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! So happy for you! Fingers crossed for March!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I heard from MAW today!!! I have to fax them some paperwork in the am, birth certificates for the kids (they cannot find the copies I gave the volunteers) along with mine and hubby's driver's license and proof of insurance for the rental car.  She asked if we wanted to go in Dec.  which we would love to, however, right now, finances are making that impossible since hubby doesn't have anymore time from work.  I asked if we could go in March, and that should not be a problem.  Oh how I would love to go in Dec, but oh well, March will be just as fun. We are so excited, it is finally seeming real.



March is a good time to go we can't wait to go.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.


----------



## kissesbykim

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.



Hang in there momma! Get well Kylee!


----------



## fulseasmama

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.



Get well Kylee...sorry for the hospital stay.


----------



## fulseasmama

Thanks Mary and Tim for the thoughts on my planning questions.  I really appreciate it and am loving the Steve's page link.  I really appreciate the BBB info too!


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.




Get well Kylee, and prayers and hugs to all of you...


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.



HUGGGGSSSS to Kylee and mamma!!
She's a tough girl and I know she will be out FAST!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee is in the hospital again for her tummy. Hopefully this won't be a long stay like last time.



All the best for Kylee! Hang in there Momma!


----------



## kailatilear

I talked to MAW again today, faxed all the paperwork.  However, Abby decided she wants a dinner with the characters.  Abby is not a princess girl, she wants Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Chip & Dale.  MAW said that they could do a dinner with the characters, but I have to narrow it down to where we want to go.  We have never been to DW before, so I have no idea.  What is the best one to go to for these characters.  Also, I am having such a hard time planning, I don't even know where to start.  I am in need of all the help I can get.  They said we are definitely going in March, but not sure what date yet.


----------



## that's nice

kailatilear said:


> I talked to MAW again today, faxed all the paperwork.  However, Abby decided she wants a dinner with the characters.  Abby is not a princess girl, she wants Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Chip & Dale.  MAW said that they could do a dinner with the characters, but I have to narrow it down to where we want to go.  We have never been to DW before, so I have no idea.  What is the best one to go to for these characters.  Also, I am having such a hard time planning, I don't even know where to start.  I am in need of all the help I can get.  They said we are definitely going in March, but not sure what date yet.



I think Chef Mickey's would be the place to go then. You see Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald, & Goofy there. Here is a sample menu http://allears.net/menu/menu_cmk.htm it does change all the time but it will be something like this. There is something for everybody and the desserts are really good! Chef Mickey's is in the Contemporary Resort which is on the monorail so it is easy to get to from MK & Epcot.. it is also easy to drive to.


----------



## kailatilear

that's nice said:


> I think Chef Mickey's would be the place to go then. You see Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Donald, & Goofy there. Here is a sample menu http://allears.net/menu/menu_cmk.htm it does change all the time but it will be something like this. There is something for everybody and the desserts are really good! Chef Mickey's is in the Contemporary Resort which is on the monorail so it is easy to get to from MK & Epcot.. it is also easy to drive to.



Thank you so much, I will definitely check into Chef Mickey's.  I have to decide by Monday 11/22 when she calls me back.


----------



## 4monkeys

Has anyone seen a tinkerbell character at Disney???? Would love for alli to meet her and take a picture. Allison's favorite is tink and I would get it enlarged amd framed for room. (partially done in tink still)  anyway if she is there....where could we find her??  Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

4monkeys said:


> Has anyone seen a tinkerbell character at Disney???? Would love for alli to meet her and take a picture. Allison's favorite is tink and I would get it enlarged amd framed for room. (partially done in tink still)  anyway if she is there....where could we find her??  Thanks for any info!!



You can find Tink and the other faries in the gift shop near Mickey and Minies House. Just go to the exit with your button. They will take you in the back way!!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Haybuggsmom said:


> You can find Tink and the other faries in the gift shop near Mickey and Minies House. Just go to the exit with your button. They will take you in the back way!!!



YAY!! Thank you. I have been to Disney before and have never seen them! I am going to suprise her!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Thinking of Kylee. I hope she doesn't have to say in the hospital long. hugs!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We are still inpatient. Kylee had a rough night last night but she finally had a BM today. She is on TPN so she has nutrition going. They are talking about being discharged on Monday.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. They mean a lot. Kylee has been through the ringer the last few months.


----------



## 4monkeys

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. They mean a lot. Kylee has been through the ringer the last few months.



Hope she gets better soon and has an uneventful weekend so she can get home monday.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Picture of the beautiful quilt Kylee got from hospital.


----------



## kissesbykim

Mom2mitokids said:


> Picture of the beautiful quilt Kylee got from hospital.



Wow! That's an awesome blanket!!! Hope she'll be able to go home soon!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

What a pretty quilt for a pretty lovestruc. I hope she feels better and is at home snuggling with her new quilt at home soon.


----------



## rcq925

Hope Kylee feels better soon and can come home!  What a beautiful quilt!


----------



## rcq925

So we are back from the most WONDERFUL time at GKTW, Disney and all the parks!  We are exhausted and our feet are aching, but we managed to fit in all of the parks.  We got so much accomplished with our GAC and Hayley's magic button!  We met SO MANY characters and got so many autographs!!! 

I will start a TR soon I promise!  I have over 1,000 pictures so I have to sort through all of them!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> So we are back from the most WONDERFUL time at GKTW, Disney and all the parks!  We are exhausted and our feet are aching, but we managed to fit in all of the parks.  We got so much accomplished with our GAC and Hayley's magic button!  We met SO MANY characters and got so many autographs!!!
> 
> I will start a TR soon I promise!  I have over 1,000 pictures so I have to sort through all of them!



WOW! ALREADY?! I'm so glad you had a WONDERFUL time! I mean, how couldn't you? Can't wait for that trip report!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

So today an an ex Disney Cast Member gave me some Disnwy World stuff he got when he worked there. He's a friend of mine. He gave me this Mulan cup(which is fairly large), two WDW pens that are only for CM's, some mickey stickers, a WDW receipt that says: 25th anniversary of WDW, a WDW fan, a postcard of a restaurant that used to be there I think, the paper they wrap sandwiches in (it's clean), and a WDW pencil! I'm soo happy! He's soo nice! I don't like to call him an "ex" because once a a Disney Cast Member, always a Disney Cast Member.


----------



## Bearshouse

rcq925 said:


> So we are back from the most WONDERFUL time at GKTW, Disney and all the parks!  We are exhausted and our feet are aching, but we managed to fit in all of the parks.  We got so much accomplished with our GAC and Hayley's magic button!  We met SO MANY characters and got so many autographs!!!
> 
> I will start a TR soon I promise!  I have over 1,000 pictures so I have to sort through all of them!




Can't wait for the trip report.  So glad you had a wonderful time!!!

Bearshouse


----------



## brookerene

Well we finally got our  new dates!  We decided to go with the busy Easter season, and will fly to Florida on April 18th ( my DD's 5th birthday) and fly home April 24th, (Easter and my DH's birthday!)  We are loaded with April birthdays....my oldest son's is April 16 so we'll be doing a lot of celebrating in Florida.  
I haven't been on too much because about two weks after the transplant, I overdid myself and got sick from anemia.  But now I'm on the up and hopefully I can keep up with my wish kid Kaleb... he's done so well with this transplant, it's hard to believe he had a major surgery last month....  Children are resilient even in the face of tons of meds, blood draws and tubes, I am thankful to God for His care.   I look forward to posting more and following your PTR's and TR's..... 
Oh and I did gt a CRT  adr, so that'll be fun.    
I was trying to decide whtether or not to create a new PTR  but I think I'll keep the old...I posted this entry on it too.  Hopeflly I can get more creative with it....

Thank you Friends!
Brooke


----------



## Happy Dreams1

brookerene said:


> Well we finally got our  new dates!  We decided to go with the busy Easter season, and will fly to Florida on April 18th ( my DD's 5th birthday) and fly home April 24th, (Easter and my DH's birthday!)  We are loaded with April birthdays....my oldest son's is April 16 so we'll be doing a lot of celebrating in Florida.
> I haven't been on too much because about two weks after the transplant, I overdid myself and got sick from anemia.  But now I'm on the up and hopefully I can keep up with my wish kid Kaleb... he's done so well with this transplant, it's hard to believe he had a major surgery last month....  Children are resilient even in the face of tons of meds, blood draws and tubes, I am thankful to God for His care.   I look forward to posting more and following your PTR's and TR's.....
> Oh and I did gt a CRT  adr, so that'll be fun.
> I was trying to decide whtether or not to create a new PTR  but I think I'll keep the old...I posted this entry on it too.  Hopeflly I can get more creative with it....
> 
> Thank you Friends!
> Brooke



 YAY! Time passes by really quickly, don't forget that! Im glad to hear that you're okay now and that Kaleb is very well!
I'll be checking in your PTR regularly. 
My family and I are awaiting for MAW to call us.(to determine my eligibility)


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Thanksgiving is almost here everyone! Time to give thanks for EVERYTHING!


----------



## xanphylus

Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.


----------



## rcq925

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.



Prayers for the poor little guy and his family!  Fingers crossed that it is only in his knee!  Please keep us updated on how they are doing!


----------



## rcq925

The trip report has been started and is linked below in my signature!  I could have gotten a lot more done if photobucket were not so frustrating!!!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.



 Prayers coming his way! Please let us know when they tell him and the results of the scan!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

rcq925 said:


> The trip report has been started and is linked below in my signature!  I could have gotten a lot more done if photobucket were not so frustrating!!!



Im reading it right now! AWESOME


----------



## xanphylus

rcq925 said:


> Prayers for the poor little guy and his family!  Fingers crossed that it is only in his knee!  Please keep us updated on how they are doing!





Happy Dreams1 said:


> Prayers coming his way! Please let us know when they tell him and the results of the scan!



Thanks guys! I will def keep an update going.


----------



## HeatherSP

Mom2mitokids said:


> Picture of the beautiful quilt Kylee got from hospital.


 beautiful! I hope she is feeling much better now!



rcq925 said:


> So we are back from the most WONDERFUL time at GKTW, Disney and all the parks!  We are exhausted and our feet are aching, but we managed to fit in all of the parks.  We got so much accomplished with our GAC and Hayley's magic button!  We met SO MANY characters and got so many autographs!!!
> 
> I will start a TR soon I promise!  I have over 1,000 pictures so I have to sort through all of them!



I can't wait to read it!



Happy Dreams1 said:


> So today an an ex Disney Cast Member gave me some Disnwy World stuff he got when he worked there. He's a friend of mine. He gave me this Mulan cup(which is fairly large), two WDW pens that are only for CM's, some mickey stickers, a WDW receipt that says: 25th anniversary of WDW, a WDW fan, a postcard of a restaurant that used to be there I think, the paper they wrap sandwiches in (it's clean), and a WDW pencil! I'm soo happy! He's soo nice! I don't like to call him an "ex" because once a a Disney Cast Member, always a Disney Cast Member.



That is awesome!!!



brookerene said:


> Well we finally got our  new dates!  We decided to go with the busy Easter season, and will fly to Florida on April 18th ( my DD's 5th birthday) and fly home April 24th, (Easter and my DH's birthday!)  We are loaded with April birthdays....my oldest son's is April 16 so we'll be doing a lot of celebrating in Florida.
> I haven't been on too much because about two weks after the transplant, I overdid myself and got sick from anemia.  But now I'm on the up and hopefully I can keep up with my wish kid Kaleb... he's done so well with this transplant, it's hard to believe he had a major surgery last month....  Children are resilient even in the face of tons of meds, blood draws and tubes, I am thankful to God for His care.   I look forward to posting more and following your PTR's and TR's.....
> Oh and I did gt a CRT  adr, so that'll be fun.
> I was trying to decide whtether or not to create a new PTR  but I think I'll keep the old...I posted this entry on it too.  Hopeflly I can get more creative with it....
> 
> Thank you Friends!
> Brooke



I am glad you are both doing better now. 
WOOHOOO on dates! We are still waiting but there is a possibility that we will be going at easter time too.



xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.



Definately praying. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mjarecki

We got back late Sunday night from our wonderful trip.  I'll start working on our trip report this weekend!  We had a great time!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

mjarecki said:


> We got back late Sunday night from our wonderful trip.  I'll start working on our trip report this weekend!  We had a great time!



YAY! ALREADYY?! Happy to hear it was wonderful! Can't wait to read the trip report!


----------



## billwendy

mjarecki said:


> We got back late Sunday night from our wonderful trip.  I'll start working on our trip report this weekend!  We had a great time!




Cant wait to see and hear all about it!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.



Prayers are definitely going up for the child and their family!!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

We got our dates!!!!  February 24-March 2.  We are so excited.  I am so lost about planning.  I need some major help.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> We got our dates!!!!  February 24-March 2.  We are so excited.  I am so lost about planning.  I need some major help.



 Very close! Sorry, I can't really help you but don't worry! You'll recieve all the help you need before you go.


----------



## kailatilear

Is a little frustrated tonight.  Now that we have our dates feb 24-march 2, I am now in panic mode over planning.  I haven't been to WDW since I was 5 and hubby has never been.  His thinking is lets just get there and we will decide from then.  Well I am thinking that he thinks it's like going to Busch Gardens.  Ummm NOT.  Just venting a little.


----------



## kailatilear

Need countdown ticker help.  I got the countdown ticker created, however, I do not know how to get it on my signature.  Abby and I worked on it together, since, she can look daily on here to see how long until her wonderful trip.  Can someone please explain to me how to get it on my signature?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> Need countdown ticker help.  I got the countdown ticker created, however, I do not know how to get it on my signature.  Abby and I worked on it together, since, she can look daily on here to see how long until her wonderful trip.  Can someone please explain to me how to get it on my signature?



Isn't it just copy paste?


----------



## that's nice

kailatilear said:


> Need countdown ticker help.  I got the countdown ticker created, however, I do not know how to get it on my signature.  Abby and I worked on it together, since, she can look daily on here to see how long until her wonderful trip.  Can someone please explain to me how to get it on my signature?



I see you already know how to get info in your signature... so you know go to UserCP, & edit signature. When you made your ticker you will see the code for the ticker. You need to copy and paste it into your sig... it will look something like this:

{url=http://distickers.com/ticker/}{img}http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/lhrge4545jmfotwr1p.png{/img}{/url}

The { } will look like [ ] though. 

I hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Happy Dreams1

that's nice said:


> I see you already know how to get info in your signature... so you know go to UserCP, & edit signature. When you made your ticker you will see the code for the ticker. You need to copy and paste it into your sig... it will look something like this:
> 
> {url=http://distickers.com/ticker/}{img}http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/lhrge4545jmfotwr1p.png{/img}{/url}
> 
> The { } will look like [ ] though.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Tim



I can't believe your daughter's MAW trip is almost here!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We are home!! Another long 6 days admission. I can't wait until they open the new hospital in July 2011. All rooms will be private. It'll make stays easier.  I have a lot to catch up on. We came home with more meds, so hopefully we can controls this constipation(puesido(sp) Obstruction). Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Is a little frustrated tonight.  Now that we have our dates feb 24-march 2, I am now in panic mode over planning.  I haven't been to WDW since I was 5 and hubby has never been.  His thinking is lets just get there and we will decide from then.  Well I am thinking that he thinks it's like going to Busch Gardens.  Ummm NOT.  Just venting a little.



My husband is like this too. Im the planner and he's like...we have all this time to figure things out.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> We got our dates!!!!  February 24-March 2.  We are so excited.  I am so lost about planning.  I need some major help.



Congrats on getting dates!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> Well we finally got our  new dates!  We decided to go with the busy Easter season, and will fly to Florida on April 18th ( my DD's 5th birthday) and fly home April 24th, (Easter and my DH's birthday!)  We are loaded with April birthdays....my oldest son's is April 16 so we'll be doing a lot of celebrating in Florida.
> I haven't been on too much because about two weks after the transplant, I overdid myself and got sick from anemia.  But now I'm on the up and hopefully I can keep up with my wish kid Kaleb... he's done so well with this transplant, it's hard to believe he had a major surgery last month....  Children are resilient even in the face of tons of meds, blood draws and tubes, I am thankful to God for His care.   I look forward to posting more and following your PTR's and TR's.....
> Oh and I did gt a CRT  adr, so that'll be fun.
> I was trying to decide whtether or not to create a new PTR  but I think I'll keep the old...I posted this entry on it too.  Hopeflly I can get more creative with it....
> 
> Thank you Friends!
> Brooke



Congrats on getting new dates!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.



Keeping the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

A couple of weeks ago I made my first fleece blanket for a birthday gift. I also made Kylee one to take to the hospital(which we did at this last admission). Kylee loved it. All these big give inspired me to do something crafty. I'm going to make the other kids ones for christmas gifts.


----------



## kailatilear

Thank you everyone for the ticker help.  I am going to try to work on that tomorrow.  Right now I have a sick little one.  Abby came home from school today, not feeling good.  She has been asleep since 6pm, we are hoping it is just a cold, however, a cold with her asthma and respitory problems usually turns into more.  Hoping that our Thanksgiving isn't spent in the ER.


----------



## Loodlow

Mom2mitokids said:


> A couple of weeks ago I made my first fleece blanket for a birthday gift. I also made Kylee one to take to the hospital(which we did at this last admission). Kylee loved it. All these big give inspired me to do something crafty. I'm going to make the other kids ones for christmas gifts.
> 
> Glad you are home and love the blanket! I made one tonight too, went nuts at Hancocks and bought fleece for 6 blankets. They are quick and easy though!


----------



## Bill_Lin

As I look back on our 2007 Trip to GKTW Village, I can see what a positive impact it had on our daughter and our family.  It was so encouraging to her, so uplifting, so reassuring that people really do care.  It was so refreshing and renewing to us, helping us to muster the energy and hope to keep going.

Now, 3 years later, she is in remission and doing wonderfully.  At Thanksgiving, I give thanks for all the GKTW, Make a Wish and Disney did to make her dream come true.

BLESS YOU ONE AND ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Haylee's daddy made it home safely from Kuait yesterday just in time for Turkey Day!! As if that is not enough to be thankful for!!! We will have hime here for 2 weeks then he goes back.
But I am so thankful for having found this board and for our very special trip!!I have made new friends and feel like I am stil on an adventure every time I jump onto the board!!!
Haylee's having a bad seizure day today but I am thankful right now that the valuume has pulled her out of it and she is resting on the couch with her big sister!!!
Love to all of you today!!


----------



## kailatilear

Haybuggsmom said:


> Haylee's daddy made it home safely from Kuait yesterday just in time for Turkey Day!! As if that is not enough to be thankful for!!! We will have hime here for 2 weeks then he goes back.
> But I am so thankful for having found this board and for our very special trip!!I have made new friends and feel like I am stil on an adventure every time I jump onto the board!!!
> Haylee's having a bad seizure day today but I am thankful right now that the valuume has pulled her out of it and she is resting on the couch with her big sister!!!
> Love to all of you today!!



So happy that daddy made it home for this wonderful holiday and is able to spend 2 weeks with his family.  Sorry that Haylee is having a rough day today, hoping that things start getting better for all of you.


----------



## HeatherSP

Today I am thankful for my family, my kids and for my new friends on the disboards! Thank you all for being so helpful! My whole family is loving reading about your trips and looking forward to ours.


----------



## kailatilear

Poor Abby is still not feeling good. Vomiting and diarreah, which all that strain from vomiting is now putting her in severe back pain from all her fractures in her vertebra  I can't give her ibuprophen or even her loritab or roxicet because of her upset tummy.  She is in my bed sleeping laying on the heating pad and hopefully that will help some.  Hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I am thankful for my wonderful family and my wonderful life that God has freely given me. I am thankful for the love I recieve daily and the support I recieve continuously. I am also thankful for the disboards and my friends on here. I wouldn't change my life even if I could. Thank you God.


----------



## that's nice

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!!!!






Happy Dreams1 said:


> I can't believe your daughter's MAW trip is almost here!


Thank you.. we can't believe we are leaving in 5 days!!!!!! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> We are home!! Another long 6 days admission. I can't wait until they open the new hospital in July 2011. All rooms will be private. It'll make stays easier.  I have a lot to catch up on. We came home with more meds, so hopefully we can controls this constipation(puesido(sp) Obstruction). Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


Glad you guys got out of there before Thanksgiving. I hope you won't be back for a looooong while.



kailatilear said:


> Thank you everyone for the ticker help.  I am going to try to work on that tomorrow.  Right now I have a sick little one.  Abby came home from school today, not feeling good.  She has been asleep since 6pm, we are hoping it is just a cold, however, a cold with her asthma and respitory problems usually turns into more.  Hoping that our Thanksgiving isn't spent in the ER.


Looks like you got it working!!! WTG!

I hope Abby is doing OK and you guys had a nice quiet relaxing Thanksgiving at HOME.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

that's nice said:


> I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. we can't believe we are leaving in 5 days!!!!!!



 How's your daughter? And how are you and the rest of the family?


----------



## that's nice

Happy Dreams1 said:


> How's your daughter? And how are you and the rest of the family?



Juliana is doing well. We are all getting excited for Wednesday... only 5 more days!!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Well Abby is still not feeling well.  Not vomiting anymore, but now has a horrible cough, we are doing breathing treatments, however, if she still sounds like this in the am, I am taking her to the dr.  I am thinking bronchitis or penuomnia.  Ugggg, too much coughing can = broken vertebrea or ribs.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

that's nice said:


> Juliana is doing well. We are all getting excited for Wednesday... only 5 more days!!!!!



Perfect! Getting excited with ya!


----------



## 4monkeys

Feel like I have missed some posts!!  Sorry if I did!!


Haybuggsmom said:


> Haylee's daddy made it home safely from Kuait yesterday just in time for Turkey Day!! As if that is not enough to be thankful for!!! We will have hime here for 2 weeks then he goes back.
> But I am so thankful for having found this board and for our very special trip!!I have made new friends and feel like I am stil on an adventure every time I jump onto the board!!!
> Haylee's having a bad seizure day today but I am thankful right now that the valuume has pulled her out of it and she is resting on the couch with her big sister!!!
> Love to all of you today!!



So glad he made it home. Sorry Haylee had a bad time with seizures!! Hope the rest of his time home is uneventful!!!



Mom2mitokids said:


> Picture of the beautiful quilt Kylee got from hospital.


BEAUTIFUL!!!



brookerene said:


> Well we finally got our  new dates!  We decided to go with the busy Easter season, and will fly to Florida on April 18th ( my DD's 5th birthday) and fly home April 24th, (Easter and my DH's birthday!)  We are loaded with April birthdays....my oldest son's is April 16 so we'll be doing a lot of celebrating in Florida.
> I haven't been on too much because about two weks after the transplant, I overdid myself and got sick from anemia.  But now I'm on the up and hopefully I can keep up with my wish kid Kaleb... he's done so well with this transplant, it's hard to believe he had a major surgery last month....  Children are resilient even in the face of tons of meds, blood draws and tubes, I am thankful to God for His care.   I look forward to posting more and following your PTR's and TR's.....
> Oh and I did gt a CRT  adr, so that'll be fun.
> I was trying to decide whtether or not to create a new PTR  but I think I'll keep the old...I posted this entry on it too.  Hopeflly I can get more creative with it....
> 
> Thank you Friends!
> Brooke


 Glad you got dates!  Hope both of you continue on the right track!!


Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanksgiving is almost here everyone! Time to give thanks for EVERYTHING!


VERY THANKFUL!! Hope everyone had a blessed day!!


xanphylus said:


> Hey guys! I know I haven't been on much lately, but could you all keep a family friend in your prayers? They just found out their son has cancer today. Hopefully it is only in his knee- they go for a scan tomorrow morning. He had been having problems with his knee for 2 years and they just now figured out why. He is 11 years old and I don't think they have told him yet, as they don't know the extent of it yet. Please pray for him and his family. I knew this was the place to go, as you all understand how it is to have a sick kiddo. Thanks.


Prayers coming their way!!


mjarecki said:


> We got back late Sunday night from our wonderful trip.  I'll start working on our trip report this weekend!  We had a great time!


Glad you had a good time, can't wait to read all about it!! Hoping to get some ideas for our trip!


kailatilear said:


> Is a little frustrated tonight.  Now that we have our dates feb 24-march 2, I am now in panic mode over planning.  I haven't been to WDW since I was 5 and hubby has never been.  His thinking is lets just get there and we will decide from then.  Well I am thinking that he thinks it's like going to Busch Gardens.  Ummm NOT.  Just venting a little.


 I feel for you with the panic, we are 2 weeks out... and barely have anything planned!! You have time!!


Mom2mitokids said:


> We are home!! Another long 6 days admission. I can't wait until they open the new hospital in July 2011. All rooms will be private. It'll make stays easier.  I have a lot to catch up on. We came home with more meds, so hopefully we can controls this constipation(puesido(sp) Obstruction). Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.


 Glad she is home. Hope she is doing well with her new meds.


Mom2mitokids said:


> A couple of weeks ago I made my first fleece blanket for a birthday gift. I also made Kylee one to take to the hospital(which we did at this last admission). Kylee loved it. All these big give inspired me to do something crafty. I'm going to make the other kids ones for christmas gifts.


Looks so comfy. Would love to know how to make them!!




kailatilear said:


> Poor Abby is still not feeling good. Vomiting and diarreah, which all that strain from vomiting is now putting her in severe back pain from all her fractures in her vertebra  I can't give her ibuprophen or even her loritab or roxicet because of her upset tummy.  She is in my bed sleeping laying on the heating pad and hopefully that will help some.  Hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving.


 Get better soon Abby


----------



## kailatilear

Well Abby is feeling better, however, I am so sick.  Started vomiting at 10pm last night, at 1am I woke up still vomiting and thought I was having a heart attack.  Up at the ER from 1:30 to 6am.  After an EKG, x-rays, ct scan, 2 rounds of morphine, nasuea medicine, IV bag, GI cocktail.  I was diagnosed with the Stomach flu, and a broken rib from thowing up so hard.


----------



## 4monkeys

kailatilear said:


> Well Abby is feeling better, however, I am so sick.  Started vomiting at 10pm last night, at 1am I woke up still vomiting and thought I was having a heart attack.  Up at the ER from 1:30 to 6am.  After an EKG, x-rays, ct scan, 2 rounds of morphine, nasuea medicine, IV bag, GI cocktail.  I was diagnosed with the Stomach flu, and a broken rib from thowing up so hard.





That's terrible!! My husband had all the same done a few weeks/month ago. Not from vomitting, but chest pressure and shortness of breath. Not fun!! Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> Well Abby is feeling better, however, I am so sick.  Started vomiting at 10pm last night, at 1am I woke up still vomiting and thought I was having a heart attack.  Up at the ER from 1:30 to 6am.  After an EKG, x-rays, ct scan, 2 rounds of morphine, nasuea medicine, IV bag, GI cocktail.  I was diagnosed with the Stomach flu, and a broken rib from thowing up so hard.



 I can't believe what I just read! A broken rib from throwing up?! Im soo sorry. That must have hurt a lot for you to get administered morphine! I guess that's why you thought you were having a heart attack-similar symptoms. Please get better soon!
I just hate hospitals and I.V.'s.


----------



## kailatilear

Thank you everyone, I am now feeling better.  However, I am still very sore, but feeling better overall.  I am very thankful that Abby had it mild compared to myself.  With her bones, she could have really fractured quite a bit, so I am very thankful for that.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

kailatilear said:


> Thank you everyone, I am now feeling better.  However, I am still very sore, but feeling better overall.  I am very thankful that Abby had it mild compared to myself.  With her bones, she could have really fractured quite a bit, so I am very thankful for that.



aaww you'e welcome. Im glad you're feeling better, although not entirely quite yet, you'll get there.  Yes, I can't even imagine what it would have been like if it were Abby. Get well!


----------



## brookerene

Hi Friends,   TIngs are going well with Kaleb and his transplant.  The only problems we are facing are water retention and low magnesium.  It seems that nothing is working on that one. I hope that We'll get it corrected.  I wanted to share some Christmas pictures that I took of the kids and a photo of our whole family. 

Here is our wish kid Kaleb.....






Here is our oldest...Nathan..






Here is our youngest Zoe....






Here they all are...barely!






And here is our whole famly a couple days before the transplant!






Also, I made reservations for CRT at 8:20 am... the park opens at 8 that day... does anyone know if 20 min is enough to get there or would they let us in a little early?

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!Take care and God Bless.


----------



## xanphylus

Hey guys. Just an update on my family friend, who is still in the diagnosis stage, but he has officially been referred to an oncologist and they don't think it looks too good. He has some sort of a sarcoma cancer and they are sure it has spread over his body. Please keep this kiddo in your prayers!! 

I am not going to mention any names, as I referred them to the disboards to read over the wish info & hopefully he will get his wish- guess where too? I spoke to his daddy today and he seemed very interested. He had never even heard of make a wish before. I told him to talk to his oncologist, but hopefully it will make his son's day.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

xanphylus said:


> Hey guys. Just an update on my family friend, who is still in the diagnosis stage, but he has officially been referred to an oncologist and they don't think it looks too good. *He has some sort of a sarcoma cancer and they are sure it has spread over his body*. Please keep this kiddo in your prayers!!
> 
> I am not going to mention any names, as I referred them to the disboards to read over the wish info & hopefully he will get his wish- guess where too? I spoke to his daddy today and he seemed very interested. He had never even heard of make a wish before. I told him to talk to his oncologist, but hopefully it will make his son's day.



It has metastasized?! I'm praying for him and his family1! I'm sure we all are! It think it spread because, as you mentiones before, he has had trouble with that knee for over a year now(was it two years?), and that gave it time. But Im glad they go it now and off to treatment! When he gets better, I hope MAW makes his wish come true.
Prayers!


----------



## kailatilear

Well my family is still sick.  Kaila woke up this morning throwing up, Tilear came home from school sick and so did Abby, I am still very sore, I have never felt like this before from a stomach bug, but it is horrible.  

On a positive note, I heard from MAW today.  Dates of definite, they are making flight arrangements now.  I had the choice of 2 non-stop flights, the first leaving Richmond at 7am and getting to FL at 9:15, and coming home leaving FL at 9:00 pm and arriving in Richmond at 10:26.  I chose that one, the other one was leaving later to go and this one just worked better.  I will know definitely tomorrow.  

I do have a couple of questions though.  They made reservations at Chef Mickey for Abby and myself, but not for Steve and the 2 other kids.  I want them to be part of this experience and I understand that we do have to pay for them, however, how do I get them added to our reservation?

The other question is, how do I edit in my thread link to include Abby's dates, so it can be moved from waiting on dates, to have dates?

Thanks for everyones prayers on our family getting better, hopefully we all start feeling better soon, or at least hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## kailatilear

Flight information is now definite.  We got our first choice of leaving Richmond @ 7am and arriving in Orlando @ 9:15 am, coming home, flight leaves Orlando @ 9pm and arrives in Richmond @ 10:46 pm.  Which gives us a full day that final day.


----------



## kailatilear

I also forgot, I want to thank smileycrissy for Abby's postcard .  She received it last Wednesday, but in the midst of everyone being sick, I forgot to post it on here.  Abby was thrilled .  She loves getting mail.  She has asked for a box of her own mail for the past 2 Christmas's and has never received it, so she was so excited to have mail of her own and a disney postcard at that.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

My oldest isn't going with us She doesn't want to miss collage and have to make up homework. In a way I'm proud of her to choose school over a trip, but I have never been away from her that long. Not going to be the same without her. On another note...Korissa's friend now gets to go with us. They first said no because the Villa only hold 7 people. Now that Kerri isn't going we will have space. She still has to pay for everything though. She can eat at GKTW, so that's good. Her parents are discussing it, but it looks like she can come. Now we need to find theme park tickets cheap. Anyone know how? lol. We need 3 day hopper passes to DW, 2 day hopper passes to US/IOA, and 1 day Sea World.


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> My oldest isn't going with us She doesn't want to miss collage and have to make up homework. In a way I'm proud of her to choose school over a trip, but I have never been away from her that long. Not going to be the same without her. On another note...Korissa's friend now gets to go with us. They first said no because the Villa only hold 7 people. Now that Kerri isn't going we will have space. She still has to pay for everything though. She can eat at GKTW, so that's good. Her parents are discussing it, but it looks like she can come. Now we need to find theme park tickets cheap. Anyone know how? lol. We need 3 day hopper passes to DW, 2 day hopper passes to US/IOA, and 1 day Sea World.




It says alot for you oldest to choose school over the trip.  I can imagine you are sad though and I am sorry that she isn't going.  I really hope that Korissa's friend will be able to go.  Try mousesavers.com, you might find something there.


----------



## 4monkeys

We are less than 2 weeks from our trivp, and have not heard from our "Send off Party" volunteers.  Should I contact our Wish Coordinator, or wait a few more days??


----------



## wishin' on a star

4monkeys said:


> We are less than 2 weeks from our trivp, and have not heard from our "Send off Party" volunteers.  Should I contact our Wish Coordinator, or wait a few more days??



You could certainly call and ask them when you will get your final packet, expense check, etc.  I don't think that's an unreasonable request.  I know they usually wait until the last week or two before your trip.  Send off parties vary from chapter to chapter...did they tell you what to expect?


----------



## 4monkeys

WOO HOO!!! Two packages came in the mail today!!! I can't wait until Alli and Jake get home from school. Unfortunately, Jake gets home 2.5 hours afte Alli because of football practice! UGH!



Will post later after they are open!


----------



## 4monkeys

wishin' on a star said:


> You could certainly call and ask them when you will get your final packet, expense check, etc.  I don't think that's an unreasonable request.  I know they usually wait until the last week or two before your trip.  Send off parties vary from chapter to chapter...did they tell you what to expect?



Thanks, I think I will email them later this evening if I don't hear from them!


----------



## kimmg

I'm a new poster at DIS boards but have lurked a lot over the years. I was working my way through this monster thread but was wondering if anyone could give me some insight? 

This past year and a half has been really rough- DH lost his job, we lost our house, we had a 5 day NICU stay with my DD and then DS got diagnosed with cancer. He just finished his last chemo earlier this week and we decided to go ahead and start working on his wish. Just for background purposes we live in CA and our DS is on Medi-Cal(CA's Medicaid) and he qualified for CCS which is supplemental insurance for certain conditions when your medical bills are more than a % of your income. We wanted to do WDW since we live in SoCAL and have been to DL many times but she said since we are on Medi-Cal that isn't an option with MAW since they had problems in the past with Medi-Cal not covering in FL if an emergency arises. We were so disappointed but decided to go to DL instead.

She said the DL trip consisted of 3 days to Disney/ 2 nights in a DL resort hotel with a limo ride or transportation reimbursement and $50 a day for food. While we are so happy to have the opportunity for a wish trip, this doesn't seem to be in line with the stories I'm reading. Has anyone had any experience or possibly have some words of advice? We really wanted to go to WDW but maybe that's not possible?

ETA: We haven't actually spoke to anyone from MAW yet, this is coming from our social worker.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I would see what the MAW people have to say about it.  And I cannot visualize Medi-Cal disallowing any coverage out of state.  Everyone takes a vacation out of state once in a while.


----------



## kailatilear

Poor Abby is in so much pain tonight.  Her back is really bothering her, poor thing is crying how she hates her life and this disease and is so tired of being in pain.  She asked if the dr. could just cut out the part in her back that hurts.  She had pt yesterday and I am thinking between that and the cold weather that is coming through is what is causing it, on top of the horrible cough.  I gave her some loritab and wrapped her tight in bed.  It might also be from the flu she had, last time she had the flu, she ended up collapsing on the bathroom floor with back spasams.  

Dh is now sick, not vomiting, but with horrible head and chest congestion.  I will be so happy when all this sickness is out of my house.  However, I am thankful it hit now and not at the end of Febrauary.


----------



## katieswish

Hi
I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.  

I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.

After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.

None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.

The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old

We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA


----------



## kailatilear

katieswish said:


> Hi
> I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.
> 
> I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.
> 
> After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.
> 
> None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
> catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.
> 
> The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old
> 
> We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA




So glad your little girl is getting a wish.  She is definitely a miracle child.  You will enjoy reading these boards, everyone here is very helpful and wonderful.


----------



## Bill_Lin

katieswish said:


> Hi
> I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.
> 
> I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.
> 
> After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.
> 
> None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
> catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.
> 
> The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old
> 
> We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA



Welcome to the boards, Mom of Katie.

You can read about our wish trip on the link in my signature.  Our daughter is also 8 now, though she was 5 when we took our wish trip.  I would love to help you with tips along the way as you plan for this trip of a lifetime.  Just send me a private message when you have posted enough times on the thread to allow you to send pm's.

Bless you,

Bill


----------



## brookerene

In regards to Medicaid (Medi-Cal)  not all state programs will cover out of state expenses so check with Medi-Cal and Make-A-Wish.  From what I have heard the DL trips are the 3 days so what your social worker said is correct, but I find it hard to believe they would give only $50/day for food and souveniors... depending on the size of your family that would only pay for 1.5 meals for 4 at a counter service restaurant.  One of the reasons that DW is longer is because of Give Kids the World, so I hope you can go there....either way, I hope you can   get what you need and have a blast!


----------



## xanphylus

kimmg said:


> I'm a new poster at DIS boards but have lurked a lot over the years. I was working my way through this monster thread but was wondering if anyone could give me some insight?
> 
> This past year and a half has been really rough- DH lost his job, we lost our house, we had a 5 day NICU stay with my DD and then DS got diagnosed with cancer. He just finished his last chemo earlier this week and we decided to go ahead and start working on his wish. Just for background purposes we live in CA and our DS is on Medi-Cal(CA's Medicaid) and he qualified for CCS which is supplemental insurance for certain conditions when your medical bills are more than a % of your income. We wanted to do WDW since we live in SoCAL and have been to DL many times but she said since we are on Medi-Cal that isn't an option with MAW since they had problems in the past with Medi-Cal not covering in FL if an emergency arises. We were so disappointed but decided to go to DL instead.
> 
> She said the DL trip consisted of 3 days to Disney/ 2 nights in a DL resort hotel with a limo ride or transportation reimbursement and $50 a day for food. While we are so happy to have the opportunity for a wish trip, this doesn't seem to be in line with the stories I'm reading. Has anyone had any experience or possibly have some words of advice? We really wanted to go to WDW but maybe that's not possible?
> 
> ETA: We haven't actually spoke to anyone from MAW yet, this is coming from our social worker.





Just did a quick search on the medi-cal website and found this:

7.   What services does Medi-Cal cover for recipients who are temporarily out of state?
CCR, Title 22, Chapter 3, Article 1.3, Section 51006, allows reimbursement for medically necessary emergency services that need to be provided by an out-of-state provider to California Medicaid (Medi-Cal) recipients temporarily in another state. Note that some services require prior authorization. For more information, call the Out-of-State Provider Unit at (916) 636-1960.

Site: 
http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/contact/docs/oos_faq.htm#7

So, apparently they do allow out of state services. I would def ask MAW to send you to WDW & GKTW. Have your kiddo state that in the wish even! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> I'm a new poster at DIS boards but have lurked a lot over the years. I was working my way through this monster thread but was wondering if anyone could give me some insight?
> 
> This past year and a half has been really rough- DH lost his job, we lost our house, we had a 5 day NICU stay with my DD and then DS got diagnosed with cancer. He just finished his last chemo earlier this week and we decided to go ahead and start working on his wish. Just for background purposes we live in CA and our DS is on Medi-Cal(CA's Medicaid) and he qualified for CCS which is supplemental insurance for certain conditions when your medical bills are more than a % of your income. We wanted to do WDW since we live in SoCAL and have been to DL many times but she said since we are on Medi-Cal that isn't an option with MAW since they had problems in the past with Medi-Cal not covering in FL if an emergency arises. We were so disappointed but decided to go to DL instead.
> 
> She said the DL trip consisted of 3 days to Disney/ 2 nights in a DL resort hotel with a limo ride or transportation reimbursement and $50 a day for food. While we are so happy to have the opportunity for a wish trip, this doesn't seem to be in line with the stories I'm reading. Has anyone had any experience or possibly have some words of advice? We really wanted to go to WDW but maybe that's not possible?
> 
> ETA: We haven't actually spoke to anyone from MAW yet, this is coming from our social worker.



This is not true at all. We live in So Cal and all my kids are on Medi-cal. My husband also lost his job. We are going to Florida in March for my daughter MAW trip. This is actually our second MAW trip as my youngest also got a wish and we went to DW in 08. My kids were on Healthy Families then. DL trip doesn't compair to the Florida trip. Which MAW chapter are you going through? We are going through the LA Chapter. Please don't listen to whoever you are talking too. BTW...welcome!!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

katieswish said:


> Hi
> I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.
> 
> I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.
> 
> After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.
> 
> None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
> catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.
> 
> The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old
> 
> We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA



Hi and welcome to the boards. So glad Katie is getting her wish. This board is amazing.


----------



## kimmg

Cheshire Figment said:


> I would see what the MAW people have to say about it.  And I cannot visualize Medi-Cal disallowing any coverage out of state.  Everyone takes a vacation out of state once in a while.



That's what I kept thinking. I'm wondering if the problem is actually the supplemental insurance since they are who are covering his chemo and radiation at the children's hospital.



brookerene said:


> In regards to Medicaid (Medi-Cal)  not all state programs will cover out of state expenses so check with Medi-Cal and Make-A-Wish.  From what I have heard the DL trips are the 3 days so what your social worker said is correct, but I find it hard to believe they would give only $50/day for food and souveniors... depending on the size of your family that would only pay for 1.5 meals for 4 at a counter service restaurant.  One of the reasons that DW is longer is because of Give Kids the World, so I hope you can go there....either way, I hope you can   get what you need and have a blast!



Thank you for clarifying about the 3 days. That makes sense. I will do some research and talk with Make-A-Wish. I was almost wondering if she meant $50 per person per day? There are 4 of us (DH, myself, DS-4 and DD who is 9 months). Hopefully we can work it out. I would love for him to have a special trip. I think he would be blown away by DW since he adores DL so much.



xanphylus said:


> Just did a quick search on the medi-cal website and found this:
> 
> 7.   What services does Medi-Cal cover for recipients who are temporarily out of state?
> CCR, Title 22, Chapter 3, Article 1.3, Section 51006, allows reimbursement for medically necessary emergency services that need to be provided by an out-of-state provider to California Medicaid (Medi-Cal) recipients temporarily in another state. Note that some services require prior authorization. For more information, call the Out-of-State Provider Unit at (916) 636-1960.
> 
> Site:
> removed so I can post
> 
> So, apparently they do allow out of state services. I would def ask MAW to send you to WDW & GKTW. Have your kiddo state that in the wish even!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much! That helps tons. I will have to do a search and see what I can find out about CCS.



Mom2mitokids said:


> This is not true at all. We live in So Cal and all my kids are on Medi-cal. My husband also lost his job. We are going to Florida in March for my daughter MAW trip. This is actually our second MAW trip as my youngest also got a wish and we went to DW in 08. My kids were on Healthy Families then. DL trip doesn't compair to the Florida trip. Which MAW chapter are you going through? We are going through the LA Chapter. Please don't listen to whoever you are talking too. BTW...welcome!!!!



Thanks for the welcome and for sharing your experience. We are being referred to the Fresno/Central CA chapter since DS is getting his treatments there. LA is actually closer but for whatever reason we got sent up that way which has made the weekly trips rough. How exciting about your trip coming up and I'm sorry about the job loss.

I love this place!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> That's what I kept thinking. I'm wondering if the problem is actually the supplemental insurance since they are who are covering his chemo and radiation at the children's hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for clarifying about the 3 days. That makes sense. I will do some research and talk with Make-A-Wish. I was almost wondering if she meant $50 per person per day? There are 4 of us (DH, myself, DS-4 and DD who is 9 months). Hopefully we can work it out. I would love for him to have a special trip. I think he would be blown away by DW since he adores DL so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! That helps tons. I will have to do a search and see what I can find out about CCS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and for sharing your experience. We are being referred to the Fresno/Central CA chapter since DS is getting his treatments there. LA is actually closer but for whatever reason we got sent up that way which has made the weekly trips rough. How exciting about your trip coming up and I'm sorry about the job loss.
> 
> I love this place!



Do you live in So Cal or Northern? Are you close to CHLA?


----------



## kimmg

Mom2mitokids said:


> Do you live in So Cal or Northern? Are you close to CHLA?



We are about an hour and 45 minutes north of LA Children's without traffic and 3 hours to Central CA Children's hospital. I guess because we are in Kern Co. they wanted us to go the other direction. We contemplated switching but by the time we were looking into it our son had adjusted to their hospital and we didn't want to start over with a new place and new people. The bonus is that it's a pretty easy drive without traffic and lots of places to stop if needed for the baby.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

katieswish said:


> Hi
> I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.
> 
> I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.
> 
> After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.
> 
> None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
> catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.
> 
> The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old
> 
> We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA



Welcome!!! Your baby definately is a miracle and deserves this special wish.
I too am the mommy of micro preemies. My Dustyn weighed 1lb 2 oz and Miss Haylee weighed 1lb 11oz. We too had a rough NICU stay. 
Haylee's trip was in Sept. Anything you need feel free to PM me. I would be happy to help with anything I can!!


----------



## kailatilear

Ugggg, another night with Abby in pain.  This time she finally tells me that a boy in her class squeezed her hips .  She said she told the teacher, but no phone call from her.  Gonna see how tomorrow goes and might have to call the dr. just to see if there is another compression fracture in her vertebra or something with her rib.  I would love to go one month without a fracture of some sorts.


----------



## Bill_Lin

I wrote this for Lysi when we returned from our Wish Trip.  It is 100% true and pretty well tells the story.

A MAGIC KINGDOM


 I don't know if you'll believe
 I met a Princess today
 And was greeted in her castle
 In a most royal way


 Yes I met a real Princess
 Who stooped to welcome me
 And inside her royal castle
 I met another three


 There were towers that had banners
 Stained glass windows in the wall
 And the sparkling lights of magic
 In the royal banquet hall


 A fairy flew from somewhere
 And she waved her magic wand
 Then she blessed me with a smile
 That became our special bond


 My greatest wish was granted
 And a star thats only mine
 In that land of deep enchantment
 Where the brightest wonders shine


 I became a royal princess
 At that magic coronation
 And was gifted with enchantment
 In a regal celebration


 For a princess is a princess
 When she is one in her heart
 When becoming a true princess
 Inner beauty's where you start


 I can take you to my castle
 In a land of mystery
 If you have the childlike virtue
 Of believing what you see


 If you know that there is wonder
 And perceive the majesty
 Of a child's imagination
 It will set your spirit free


 Whisk away then to that place
 Where, as a child, I flew
 There all your dreams are living
 And wishes all come true


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> We are about an hour and 45 minutes north of LA Children's without traffic and 3 hours to Central CA Children's hospital. I guess because we are in Kern Co. they wanted us to go the other direction. We contemplated switching but by the time we were looking into it our son had adjusted to their hospital and we didn't want to start over with a new place and new people. The bonus is that it's a pretty easy drive without traffic and lots of places to stop if needed for the baby.



Your close to me. We live in the Antelope Valley. We are very close to the Kern county line.


----------



## katieswish

I can't believe how much information I have found on this site in just one night.  

It is amazing how much info you have all put together.


Katie's trip is not until the first week of February, but since I work retail from now until Christmas is pretty much just work work work, this site will make it so much easier


----------



## kimmg

Mom2mitokids said:


> Your close to me. We live in the Antelope Valley. We are very close to the Kern county line.



So close! I grew up in Lancaster and am in Mojave right now.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kimmg said:


> So close! I grew up in Lancaster and am in Mojave right now.



Wow!! Small world. We are actually live in Quartz Hill. Two seconds from Lancaster...lol


----------



## Mom2mitokids

katieswish said:


> I can't believe how much information I have found on this site in just one night.
> 
> It is amazing how much info you have all put together.
> 
> 
> Katie's trip is not until the first week of February, but since I work retail from now until Christmas is pretty much just work work work, this site will make it so much easier



I love this board. Even though this is our second wish trip to DW, I found so many things I didn't know.


----------



## 4monkeys

kimmg said:


> I'm a new poster at DIS boards but have lurked a lot over the years. I was working my way through this monster thread but was wondering if anyone could give me some insight?
> 
> This past year and a half has been really rough- DH lost his job, we lost our house, we had a 5 day NICU stay with my DD and then DS got diagnosed with cancer. He just finished his last chemo earlier this week and we decided to go ahead and start working on his wish. Just for background purposes we live in CA and our DS is on Medi-Cal(CA's Medicaid) and he qualified for CCS which is supplemental insurance for certain conditions when your medical bills are more than a % of your income. We wanted to do WDW since we live in SoCAL and have been to DL many times but she said since we are on Medi-Cal that isn't an option with MAW since they had problems in the past with Medi-Cal not covering in FL if an emergency arises. We were so disappointed but decided to go to DL instead.
> 
> She said the DL trip consisted of 3 days to Disney/ 2 nights in a DL resort hotel with a limo ride or transportation reimbursement and $50 a day for food. While we are so happy to have the opportunity for a wish trip, this doesn't seem to be in line with the stories I'm reading. Has anyone had any experience or possibly have some words of advice? We really wanted to go to WDW but maybe that's not possible?
> 
> ETA: We haven't actually spoke to anyone from MAW yet, this is coming from our social worker.


  I am glad you found this board. I can't answer much of your questions as we are new to this ourselves. BUT I can tell you that you will get A LOT of GREAT information from here!! Best wishes for you and your family!


katieswish said:


> Hi
> I am the mom of two amazing girls.  Katie is the wish child, she has been a fiesty little thing since the moment she was born 8 yrs ago on Dec 9.  Katie is being granted a wish due to her leg length discrepany that is a result of surgery when she was 21 days old.
> 
> I will give you a bit of background on our little miracle girl.  She was born weighing 380 grams (approx 1 lb 1 oz) and 12 weeks premature.  She was the result of a very uneventful 1st pregnancy with no complications she was measuring small for gestational age but healthy.
> 
> After several days in NICU, she was progressing until her PDA closed and all hell broke lose. On top of being severe IUGR, once this bypass to her heart closed she no longer had blood circulating to her lower body due to a coarcation of the aorta(narrowing which in Katie cases was less a piece of spagetti wide) as well as several holes in her heart.
> 
> None of these heart defects are complicated when you are a 5 lb baby but at a 1lb no one really had much hope for survival and we were told to say good bye to our daughter.  The medical intervention they were using to keep her alive could not continue long term and no one had really done this type of surgery on an infant of this size.  Fortunately someone was watching over Katie and a old friend from college offered to make a few calls, she knew a cardiologist at Yale and within few days a very unstable Kathryn was moved to Childrens Hospital in Boston for some experimental treatments to fix her heart.  Getting through the first
> catherization was only a 10% chance of survival, but she made it.
> 
> The second cath which was performed 15 days after the first was much more complicated due to the fact that they could not go through her ambilical cord again since it dried up and fell off, so they had to use instruments made for bigger infants to try to open her aorta more to help with blood flow.  It was during this procedure that Katie's femoral artery on her right leg was damaged and lack of blood flow caused her growth plates in her knee to die so it does not grow. After this her odds increased to 25% survival.  After 3 caths and 2 open heart surgeries all at less than 4 lbs. Katie is a happy healthy almost 8 yr old
> 
> We are awaiting an above the knee amputation.  But we an experimental afo kate continues to amaze us with her determination and optimism.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRT2LEeFwA



 So glad Katie is getting her wish!! My brother has an AKA. He was in an accident, he had tears in his aorta and they too went through the groin for his open-heart surgery.  He threw clots in that leg. He ended up with 3 or 4 amputations before they were done. (they tried other things first... but nothing was helping)  Good luck to Katie.. They have WONDERFUL prosthetics now. As determined as she sounds NOTHING will hold her back!!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Yesterday started off yucky with 3 hours spent at DH's dr appointment. But we came home to 2 boxes and 2 packages in the mailbox!! I have posted pictures on Alli's PTR thread. WONDERFUL ladies here on Disboards!!!!

We also got a phone call last night from Alli's MAW volunteer that came to grant her wish back in August. They are coming Tuesday night for Allison's SEND OFF PARTY!! WOO HOO... they asked what Alli wanted to eat.. and she said "Red Robin~~~~ YUM"  Can't wait to have the MAW pack in hand with tickets for the airplane.  We also found out that the limo will be here to pick us up at 0630. Early, but so exciting!! Alli is so HAPPY!! 

She woke up not feeling well today, but hoping that she will be much better by next week!!

Must get off here now. It took forever for me to do the pictures on photobucket!!  awaits! Hope everyone has a GREAT day!!!


----------



## fulseasmama

katieswish said:


> I can't believe how much information I have found on this site in just one night.
> 
> It is amazing how much info you have all put together.
> 
> 
> Katie's trip is not until the first week of February, but since I work retail from now until Christmas is pretty much just work work work, this site will make it so much easier



Just thought I would say hi.  We will be there the first week in February also so maybe we will run into each other.  Katie sounds like a great girl who is really a miracle.  Yeah for her getting her wish.  I look forward to hearing more as you plan your trip and hang in there as you work this holiday season.  I used to work retail too and the holidays are a pretty rough time of year.  Take Care!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey Everyone!!!
I wanted to check in as I have just been lurking lately. 
Neal has been home for a little over a week and he leaves again next Friday for Kauait. We are enjoying having him here.
Wanted to share a pic of him and the kids.






YES Jonathan has a mohawk. He hasn't put it up since dad has been home. I think he's afraid he may have a heart attack.

Tonight we are going to Busch Gardens/Christmas Town using Haylee's pasport. We are sad that Jonathan can't go because he works all weekend but I should have some great pics to post tomorrow. It's fun to still have a chance to take advantage of Haylee's wish trip for the next year!!!


----------



## my2girlsrock

Hi everyone our family will be going on our DD Taylor's MAW/GKTW trip Mar 13, 2011 - Mar 19, 2011 . You can read our whole story over on our PTR ~ I have been reading this thread since yesterday & I am amazed at all the things that everyone is willing to help with!!!! 

I look forward to following along with everyone's journeys.....


----------



## Budraw

Mom2mitokids said:


> Wow!! Small world. We are actually live in Quartz Hill. Two seconds from Lancaster...lol



Wow! I am form Lancaster too 
Love this sity!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Budraw said:


> Wow! I am form Lancaster too
> Love this sity!!



Hi there..Is your family going on a wish trip?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> I wanted to check in as I have just been lurking lately.
> Neal has been home for a little over a week and he leaves again next Friday for Kauait. We are enjoying having him here.
> Wanted to share a pic of him and the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES Jonathan has a mohawk. He hasn't put it up since dad has been home. I think he's afraid he may have a heart attack.
> 
> Tonight we are going to Busch Gardens/Christmas Town using Haylee's pasport. We are sad that Jonathan can't go because he works all weekend but I should have some great pics to post tomorrow. It's fun to still have a chance to take advantage of Haylee's wish trip for the next year!!!


I love this picture. So glad you are all enjoying your husband being home..even though it's for a short time. ((HUGS)) Have fun at Busch Gardens.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Ok...I know some of you just got back from your trips. I'm in need to read some trip reports


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> Ok...I know some of you just got back from your trips. I'm in need to read some trip reports



Me too, I just love reading them.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Bill_Lin said:


> I wrote this for Lysi when we returned from our Wish Trip.  It is 100% true and pretty well tells the story.
> 
> A MAGIC KINGDOM
> 
> 
> I don't know if you'll believe
> I met a Princess today
> And was greeted in her castle
> In a most royal way
> 
> 
> Yes I met a real Princess
> Who stooped to welcome me
> And inside her royal castle
> I met another three
> 
> 
> There were towers that had banners
> Stained glass windows in the wall
> And the sparkling lights of magic
> In the royal banquet hall
> 
> 
> A fairy flew from somewhere
> And she waved her magic wand
> Then she blessed me with a smile
> That became our special bond
> 
> 
> My greatest wish was granted
> And a star thats only mine
> In that land of deep enchantment
> Where the brightest wonders shine
> 
> 
> I became a royal princess
> At that magic coronation
> And was gifted with enchantment
> In a regal celebration
> 
> 
> For a princess is a princess
> When she is one in her heart
> When becoming a true princess
> Inner beauty's where you start
> 
> 
> I can take you to my castle
> In a land of mystery
> If you have the childlike virtue
> Of believing what you see
> 
> 
> If you know that there is wonder
> And perceive the majesty
> Of a child's imagination
> It will set your spirit free
> 
> 
> Whisk away then to that place
> Where, as a child, I flew
> There all your dreams are living
> And wishes all come true



:O I cannnot believe you wrote this. Awesome job! Very deep!


----------



## katieswish

How do you travel with pedisure? Katie still needs several cans a day because she continues not to gain weight even though we have gotten over the whole swallowing issue.  Can it be packed in a suitcase or are we better off just taking a case as it is shipped to us. thanks in advance


----------



## 4monkeys

katieswish said:


> How do you travel with pedisure? Katie still needs several cans a day because she continues not to gain weight even though we have gotten over the whole swallowing issue.  Can it be packed in a suitcase or are we better off just taking a case as it is shipped to us. thanks in advance



We have to have Allison on it too. Her weight is fluctuating too much... We plan to put it in our carry on.


----------



## maroo

Pediasure...

You can put it in your carry on...but be ready to take it out to declare it to the TSA when you go through the scanners.


----------



## maroo

katieswish said:


> I can't believe how much information I have found on this site in just one night.
> 
> It is amazing how much info you have all put together.
> 
> 
> Katie's trip is not until the first week of February, but since I work retail from now until Christmas is pretty much just work work work, this site will make it so much easier



I love the DIS!!

!!  If I have not welcomed you already.  

I am so glad you are getting good things from the site and hopefully this thread, too.  



Mom2mitokids said:


> I love this board. Even though this is our second wish trip to DW, I found so many things I didn't know.



I learn something new on here almost every day!



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey Everyone!!!
> I wanted to check in as I have just been lurking lately.
> Neal has been home for a little over a week and he leaves again next Friday for Kauait. We are enjoying having him here.
> Wanted to share a pic of him and the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES Jonathan has a mohawk. He hasn't put it up since dad has been home. I think he's afraid he may have a heart attack.
> 
> Tonight we are going to Busch Gardens/Christmas Town using Haylee's pasport. We are sad that Jonathan can't go because he works all weekend but I should have some great pics to post tomorrow. It's fun to still have a chance to take advantage of Haylee's wish trip for the next year!!!



Beautiful pic!!!  You guys look so happy.  

Tell your husband thank you so much for his service.


----------



## maroo

Bill_Lin said:


> I wrote this for Lysi when we returned from our Wish Trip.  It is 100% true and pretty well tells the story.
> 
> A MAGIC KINGDOM
> 
> 
> I don't know if you'll believe
> I met a Princess today
> And was greeted in her castle
> In a most royal way
> 
> 
> Yes I met a real Princess
> Who stooped to welcome me
> And inside her royal castle
> I met another three
> 
> 
> There were towers that had banners
> Stained glass windows in the wall
> And the sparkling lights of magic
> In the royal banquet hall
> 
> 
> A fairy flew from somewhere
> And she waved her magic wand
> Then she blessed me with a smile
> That became our special bond
> 
> 
> My greatest wish was granted
> And a star thats only mine
> In that land of deep enchantment
> Where the brightest wonders shine
> 
> 
> I became a royal princess
> At that magic coronation
> And was gifted with enchantment
> In a regal celebration
> 
> 
> For a princess is a princess
> When she is one in her heart
> When becoming a true princess
> Inner beauty's where you start
> 
> 
> I can take you to my castle
> In a land of mystery
> If you have the childlike virtue
> Of believing what you see
> 
> 
> If you know that there is wonder
> And perceive the majesty
> Of a child's imagination
> It will set your spirit free
> 
> 
> Whisk away then to that place
> Where, as a child, I flew
> There all your dreams are living
> And wishes all come true



Love this!!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Just got back from riding around looking at Christmas lights with the kids.  3 hours in the car and now Abby is in bed with her back massager with heat that my mom bought her today and ibuprophen in her system.  It was fun and it actually started snowing while we were looking around, very pretty and unusual for Richmond, VA.  Now watching Invasion of the Christmas Lights 2 on TLC, and the family they are showin now, does it and all donations go to MAW


----------



## katieswish

We need to take a least 21 cans plus her ducal...all that can go on a carry on??  And how much of a hassle will it be since Kathryns comes in metal cans.

Thank you for all the welcomes.  Once Katie's birthday and Christmas are done I will have more time to plan our trip, but this site has made it easier.

I am concerned about how much time Katie will be able to tolerate since she just got  a new experimental AFO and she is having a hard time adjusting to it.  But it buys us more time before her amputation which will cut down on the number of time they have to lengthen the remaining part of her own leg.

She had a visit to the cardiologist and her heart is still perfect. And even better news she has no restrictions for Disney.

Next week we go for a ear mold for a new hearing aid. Kate has decided she would like to try one again.  When she was 2 yrs old she tried one but it just confused her b/c left ear hears perfect and it was hard for her to tell us the feedback was bothering her at that age.  we got confirmation she is eligible for a new aid and on her birthday she will be fitted for one.  it has been a productive week here.  Now if we could just gain some weight and height


----------



## billwendy

katieswish said:


> We need to take a least 21 cans plus her ducal...all that can go on a carry on??  And how much of a hassle will it be since Kathryns comes in metal cans.
> 
> Thank you for all the welcomes.  Once Katie's birthday and Christmas are done I will have more time to plan our trip, but this site has made it easier.
> 
> I am concerned about how much time Katie will be able to tolerate since she just got  a new experimental AFO and she is having a hard time adjusting to it.  But it buys us more time before her amputation which will cut down on the number of time they have to lengthen the remaining part of her own leg.
> 
> She had a visit to the cardiologist and her heart is still perfect. And even better news she has no restrictions for Disney.
> 
> Next week we go for a ear mold for a new hearing aid. Kate has decided she would like to try one again.  When she was 2 yrs old she tried one but it just confused her b/c left ear hears perfect and it was hard for her to tell us the feedback was bothering her at that age.  we got confirmation she is eligible for a new aid and on her birthday she will be fitted for one.  it has been a productive week here.  Now if we could just gain some weight and height



Hmm - do you think you could just ship it down there ahead of time? They will hold it for you. Or is there a supplier down there that you could get it at when you get there?

Yay for the new hearing aid!!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

katieswish said:


> We need to take a least 21 cans plus her ducal...all that can go on a carry on??  And how much of a hassle will it be since Kathryns comes in metal cans.
> 
> Thank you for all the welcomes.  Once Katie's birthday and Christmas are done I will have more time to plan our trip, but this site has made it easier.
> 
> I am concerned about how much time Katie will be able to tolerate since she just got  a new experimental AFO and she is having a hard time adjusting to it.  But it buys us more time before her amputation which will cut down on the number of time they have to lengthen the remaining part of her own leg.
> 
> She had a visit to the cardiologist and her heart is still perfect. And even better news she has no restrictions for Disney.
> 
> Next week we go for a ear mold for a new hearing aid. Kate has decided she would like to try one again.  When she was 2 yrs old she tried one but it just confused her b/c left ear hears perfect and it was hard for her to tell us the feedback was bothering her at that age.  we got confirmation she is eligible for a new aid and on her birthday she will be fitted for one.  it has been a productive week here.  Now if we could just gain some weight and height



Do you have a hhc? I'm going to see if ours would just ship Kylees formula, feeding bags, Pedialyte directly to GKTW. If not...I believe all airlines doesn't charge you for medical supplies as carry-ons.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I love the DIS!!
> 
> !!  If I have not welcomed you already.
> 
> I am so glad you are getting good things from the site and hopefully this thread, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I learn something new on here almost every day!
> 
> Sad, but true. I thought you knew.
> 
> Beautiful pic!!!  You guys look so happy.
> 
> Tell your husband thank you so much for his service.


posted in pink


----------



## kailatilear

Can someone please explain the photopass to me and what is the cost.  Is it worth it.  I want as many memories captured as possible of Abby's wish trip.  

Also, we will arrive on a Thursday morning and I am thinking of just hanging out at GKTW for the day, with a trip to Walmart, but since it is Christmas on that day, we figured we would just kind of hang out there, especially since we have to be at the airport at 5am and our limo will be picking us up around 4:15-4:30am

On our last day we do not have to be at the airport until around 6pm or so, our flight doesn't leave until 9pm.  What are your suggestions we do on the last day.  I was thinking downtown disney, but not sure if we should include a park too, if so which one?

The day after arriving we have reservations @ Chef Mickey's at 8:30 am.  Well, Steve and the 2 older kids are at 8:30, mine and Abby's is at 8:50.  MAW will only pay for the mine and Abby's, not Steve and the kids.  Should we just explain the situation to them when we get there and see if we could all be seated together?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to Chef Mickey's?  

Abby is so excited to see Chip & Dale, Star Wars and Eyore, these are her favorites.  Kaila is just waiting for Tinkerbell her favorite and Tilear is just excited for everything.  I am just thrilled to see Mickey and Minnie, my 2 favorites for forever.  Where are the best places to make sure everyone sees their special characters?

Sorry so long, but I am finally figuring out questions and trying to actually plan.  If I get some sort of game plan then once the holidays are over, I can put it all together with some sort of clue.


----------



## kailatilear

Now that we have our dates, I changed the title of Abby's wish thread to include the dates.  However, how do I get it moved from Awaiting dates to Got dates help us plan in the list of PTR's.


----------



## Bearshouse

Can anyone confirm that parking if free at the parks if you show your make a wish button?  Our chapter is saying that there shouldn't be a parking fee.

Thank you!!  4 days and counting!!

Bearshouse


----------



## wishin' on a star

kailatilear said:


> Can someone please explain the photopass to me and what is the cost.  Is it worth it.  I want as many memories captured as possible of Abby's wish trip.
> 
> When you go to GKTW orientation, they will give you a card that gets you the photopass for free.  I believe it was Maroo who arranged this for wish families.  Basically, there are photographers all over the parks, at the entrances and at all the character greeting spots.  You give them the card and all of the pics that any photographer takes is "saved" until you get home and check out your pictures and order your CD...for free!  It's awesome, so definitely take advantage of every opportunity to have your picture taken. Most Photopass photographers will also take pictures with your camera, so hand them yours also so you have more immediate memories as well.
> 
> Also, we will arrive on a Thursday morning and I am thinking of just hanging out at GKTW for the day, with a trip to Walmart, but since it is Christmas on that day, we figured we would just kind of hang out there, especially since we have to be at the airport at 5am and our limo will be picking us up around 4:15-4:30am
> 
> This sounds like a great plan!  I strongly encourage a full day at GKTW. We didn't do this, but I really wish we had.  When we were getting ready to go home, there were so many things that the kids wished we had more time to do at GKTW.
> 
> On our last day we do not have to be at the airport until around 6pm or so, our flight doesn't leave until 9pm.  What are your suggestions we do on the last day.  I was thinking downtown disney, but not sure if we should include a park too, if so which one?
> 
> I'm not sure which would be the best park, but you definitely have pretty much a full day to spend somewhere.  I would think you could fit in SeaWorld or one of the US parks on this day without a problem.
> 
> The day after arriving we have reservations @ Chef Mickey's at 8:30 am.  Well, Steve and the 2 older kids are at 8:30, mine and Abby's is at 8:50.  MAW will only pay for the mine and Abby's, not Steve and the kids.  Should we just explain the situation to them when we get there and see if we could all be seated together?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to Chef Mickey's?
> 
> Did you call the dining reservations number to see if they could help you with this ahead of time?  I would hope that they would be accomodating at the door, and have you all sit together.
> 
> Abby is so excited to see Chip & Dale, Star Wars and Eyore, these are her favorites.  Kaila is just waiting for Tinkerbell her favorite and Tilear is just excited for everything.  I am just thrilled to see Mickey and Minnie, my 2 favorites for forever.  Where are the best places to make sure everyone sees their special characters?
> 
> We saw Chip and Dale at MK, in Tomorrowland.  I'm not sure where else you would see them.  Anything Star Wars would be at DHS...we were there during Star Wars weekends, so we saw A LOT of Star Wars characters (Disney and real thing), but I don't know how many of those are out on a regular basis.  I know Eeyore is at Crystal Palace at MK, not sure where else?  And Tinkerbelle is with the rest of the fairies in Toontown at MK.  You'll see Mickey and Minnie at Chef Mickey's for sure!
> 
> Sorry so long, but I am finally figuring out questions and trying to actually plan.  If I get some sort of game plan then once the holidays are over, I can put it all together with some sort of clue.



I hope some of this helps!!  Have fun with all of the planning!


----------



## wishin' on a star

Bearshouse said:


> Can anyone confirm that parking if free at the parks if you show your make a wish button?  Our chapter is saying that there shouldn't be a parking fee.
> 
> Thank you!!  4 days and counting!!
> 
> Bearshouse



Yes!!  Not just free, but most of us have experienced that they will direct you to pretty close up parking!  We don't have a handicapped placard, but we were directed very close to the gates everywhere we went.  It's all part of the magic and pixie dust that comes with the wish trip!!  Just keep flashing that button, everywhere you go!!


----------



## jj0plin

I am really posting this way too early, but I am just way too excited to not do it!!  

I’m new to this area, but not to the site. Last Easter my husband and I took our 3 kids to Florida to visit family.  While we were there we had a GAD visit to Magic Kingdom and a day at Sea World.   I spent a lot of time on the boards trying to squeeze the most fun into the one day. Sadly, it was Spring Break and Easter so it was a little too packed to be much fun.  I just submitted a “Make A Wish” request for my youngest so hopefully we can try Disney again and enjoy it much more the next time.  His oncologists office said that he would definitely qualify, but I can’t wait to officially hear that from MAW.


A little about me and my family… My name is Christy (32) and my husband is Craig (33).  We’ve been together 11 years, married for 6.  My oldest son is Trevor (14).  He is a brilliant student, in all advanced freshman classes.  He is a comedian and is always good for a laugh. My middle child and only girl is Addison (5).  She is very outgoing and often makes sure she is the center of attention.  My youngest, Elliot, will be 3 in March and is my Wish Kid.  He is a sweet, happy, good natured kid who just wants to make everyone smile.  I sat down to write out Elliot’s story and it became a book, I guess I could post that in my pre-trip post.  The short version….  In July 2009 at 16 months old, Elliot was diagnosed with a football sized Wilms Tumor on his right kidney.  In August he had the tumor and kidney removed.  He went through radiation and chemo like a trooper and has been done with it all since January of this year.  He is cancer free, but continues to get an ultrasound and x-rays or an MRI and CT Scans every 3 months.   I just submitted the HIPAA forms to MAW and am now waiting on a response. When asked, he says he wants to see Mickey and Pluto and Buzz and Woody, so I am pretty sure he will request Disney.  I am going to go read some more of your trip reports while I anxiously wait   I know it’s a long process, but I won’t stop thinking about it anytime soon!  Ideally, I’d love for his trip to happen around his birthday in March but that’s probably too soon.  Our Spring Break is April 4-8, maybe that is more realistic?  I have no idea how long this takes!

Should I go ahead and start a pre-trip post or wait until I have the approval?  I figure I should hold off on posting pictures and all that until I can do it there?

Thanks!  I can’t wait to jump in!


----------



## shruley

Glad to have found this board.  Trying to figure out this whole process.  I had never given a thought to my daughter having a Wish granted, but a friend whose son has a similar diagnosis recently got back from his Wish, and his mom encouraged me to apply.  I spoke with our Cardiologist at our last visit, and she stated she would be happy to "approve" my daughter Mikella.  She stated she considers her to have "chronic, ongoing heart issues" and felt she qualified.  At first we wondered if we should wait til Mikella is a little older (she's 4) but at the rate this is all moving, I figure she'll easily be 5 before we get anywhere!  LOL.  I requested the referral form off the website, and lo and behold one month later, they appeared in the mail.  I mailed them back immeadiately, but by the time they get them back, get the papers to the doctor (does that take a month too?), get them back from her, etc., etc. it didn't appear to be speedy, but maybe the cold makes us slower up here in MN?  Does anyone know, if your doctor approves you, are you pretty much guarenteed a wish?  I noticed Complex Congenital Heart Defect is on their "automatically approved list".  

Also, while we've given Mikella a lot of choices, and she seems set on DW for her wish, the concept of a wish seems to escape her.  Her first "wish" was to go to the Mall


----------



## 4monkeys

Can not believe we are ess than a week from Allison's wish coming true!! Thanks to everyone for helping!!

We got Breakfast with the Grinch reservations!!

So nervous. Need to pack!!


----------



## Bearshouse

Thank you for the info about just keep flashing the button for free parking!





4monkeys said:


> Can not believe we are ess than a week from Allison's wish coming true!! Thanks to everyone for helping!!
> 
> We got Breakfast with the Grinch reservations!!
> 
> So nervous. Need to pack!!



We will see you there!!!!!  We arrive on the 11th.

Bearshouse


----------



## 4monkeys

Bearshouse said:


> We will see you there!!!!!  We arrive on the 11th.
> 
> Bearshouse



Wouldn't it be neat if we were staying close to eachother!?!?!?

Safe travels!!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Now that we have our dates, I changed the title of Abby's wish thread to include the dates.  However, how do I get it moved from Awaiting dates to Got dates help us plan in the list of PTR's.



Mary (maroo) does it, but I know she has been really busy. You can try to PM her and tell her you have dates. That's what I did.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

shruley said:


> Glad to have found this board.  Trying to figure out this whole process.  I had never given a thought to my daughter having a Wish granted, but a friend whose son has a similar diagnosis recently got back from his Wish, and his mom encouraged me to apply.  I spoke with our Cardiologist at our last visit, and she stated she would be happy to "approve" my daughter Mikella.  She stated she considers her to have "chronic, ongoing heart issues" and felt she qualified.  At first we wondered if we should wait til Mikella is a little older (she's 4) but at the rate this is all moving, I figure she'll easily be 5 before we get anywhere!  LOL.  I requested the referral form off the website, and lo and behold one month later, they appeared in the mail.  I mailed them back immeadiately, but by the time they get them back, get the papers to the doctor (does that take a month too?), get them back from her, etc., etc. it didn't appear to be speedy, but maybe the cold makes us slower up here in MN?  Does anyone know, if your doctor approves you, are you pretty much guarenteed a wish?  I noticed Complex Congenital Heart Defect is on their "automatically approved list".
> 
> Also, while we've given Mikella a lot of choices, and she seems set on DW for her wish, the concept of a wish seems to escape her.  Her first "wish" was to go to the Mall



Hi and welcome to the Disboard. Its pretty much a done deal when the doctor approves the wish. Can't wait to hear more about your family.


----------



## kailatilear

wishin' on a star said:


> I hope some of this helps!!  Have fun with all of the planning!



Thank you so much.  It helps alot.  I am going to call the dining reservations to see if they can help out with that.


----------



## kailatilear

4monkeys said:


> Can not believe we are ess than a week from Allison's wish coming true!! Thanks to everyone for helping!!
> 
> Wow less than a week!!!!
> 
> We got Breakfast with the Grinch reservations!!
> 
> Have a blast.  I love the Grinch
> 
> So nervous. Need to pack!!



I will be the same way when Abby's trip is a week away.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

jj0plin said:


> I am really posting this way too early, but I am just way too excited to not do it!!
> 
> Im new to this area, but not to the site. Last Easter my husband and I took our 3 kids to Florida to visit family.  While we were there we had a GAD visit to Magic Kingdom and a day at Sea World.   I spent a lot of time on the boards trying to squeeze the most fun into the one day. Sadly, it was Spring Break and Easter so it was a little too packed to be much fun.  I just submitted a Make A Wish request for my youngest so hopefully we can try Disney again and enjoy it much more the next time.  His oncologists office said that he would definitely qualify, but I cant wait to officially hear that from MAW.
> 
> 
> A little about me and my family My name is Christy (32) and my husband is Craig (33).  Weve been together 11 years, married for 6.  My oldest son is Trevor (14).  He is a brilliant student, in all advanced freshman classes.  He is a comedian and is always good for a laugh. My middle child and only girl is Addison (5).  She is very outgoing and often makes sure she is the center of attention.  My youngest, Elliot, will be 3 in March and is my Wish Kid.  He is a sweet, happy, good natured kid who just wants to make everyone smile.  I sat down to write out Elliots story and it became a book, I guess I could post that in my pre-trip post.  The short version.  In July 2009 at 16 months old, Elliot was diagnosed with a football sized Wilms Tumor on his right kidney.  In August he had the tumor and kidney removed.  He went through radiation and chemo like a trooper and has been done with it all since January of this year.  He is cancer free, but continues to get an ultrasound and x-rays or an MRI and CT Scans every 3 months.   I just submitted the HIPAA forms to MAW and am now waiting on a response. When asked, he says he wants to see Mickey and Pluto and Buzz and Woody, so I am pretty sure he will request Disney.  I am going to go read some more of your trip reports while I anxiously wait   I know its a long process, but I wont stop thinking about it anytime soon!  Ideally, Id love for his trip to happen around his birthday in March but thats probably too soon.  Our Spring Break is April 4-8, maybe that is more realistic?  I have no idea how long this takes!
> 
> Should I go ahead and start a pre-trip post or wait until I have the approval?  I figure I should hold off on posting pictures and all that until I can do it there?
> 
> Thanks!  I cant wait to jump in!



Hi and welcome to the disboards. Some chapters does things fast. It really depends on how fast your doctor gets everything in. You maybe still be able to go in March. I say...go ahead and do a PTR. I would love to get to know your family more.


----------



## momma_mouse

Hi guys!  I haven't posted here in a while.  In fact I don't frequent the Dis very often.  It makes me want to go to Disney too bad. 

Anyway, some aquaintances of ours just got back from their daughter's wish trip.  She told me a few things she learned that I thought I would share here.  At Disney, you can get your child's face painted for free with thier GKTW button.  At Sea World you can have their caricature picture painted for free with their button.  (Might have been at Disney, too, I forgot.)  They also got all their drinks free at a restraunt at Disney just for asking.  I guess you never know unless you ask.  

I hope everyone getting ready for your big trip has a great time! My best advice is to make sure you take time to do everything GKTW has to offer.  Take a day out of your busy schedule and stay there all day.  You eon't regret it, but from personal expreience, I can assure you you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## kailatilear

momma_mouse said:


> Hi guys!  I haven't posted here in a while.  In fact I don't frequent the Dis very often.  It makes me want to go to Disney too bad.
> 
> Anyway, some aquaintances of ours just got back from their daughter's wish trip.  She told me a few things she learned that I thought I would share here.  At Disney, you can get your child's face painted for free with thier GKTW button.  At Sea World you can have their caricature picture painted for free with their button.  (Might have been at Disney, too, I forgot.)  They also got all their drinks free at a restraunt at Disney just for asking.  I guess you never know unless you ask.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this.  I am definitely going to check these things out.
> 
> I hope everyone getting ready for your big trip has a great time! My best advice is to make sure you take time to do everything GKTW has to offer.  Take a day out of your busy schedule and stay there all day.  You eon't regret it, but from personal expreience, I can assure you you will regret it if you don't.



I hope we make sure to take the time to do everything GKTW does offer.
Again, thank you.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jj0plin said:


> I am really posting this way too early, but I am just way too excited to not do it!!
> 
> Im new to this area, but not to the site. Last Easter my husband and I took our 3 kids to Florida to visit family.  While we were there we had a GAD visit to Magic Kingdom and a day at Sea World.   I spent a lot of time on the boards trying to squeeze the most fun into the one day. Sadly, it was Spring Break and Easter so it was a little too packed to be much fun.  I just submitted a Make A Wish request for my youngest so hopefully we can try Disney again and enjoy it much more the next time.  His oncologists office said that he would definitely qualify, but I cant wait to officially hear that from MAW.
> 
> 
> A little about me and my family My name is Christy (32) and my husband is Craig (33).  Weve been together 11 years, married for 6.  My oldest son is Trevor (14).  He is a brilliant student, in all advanced freshman classes.  He is a comedian and is always good for a laugh. My middle child and only girl is Addison (5).  She is very outgoing and often makes sure she is the center of attention.  My youngest, Elliot, will be 3 in March and is my Wish Kid.  He is a sweet, happy, good natured kid who just wants to make everyone smile.  I sat down to write out Elliots story and it became a book, I guess I could post that in my pre-trip post.  The short version.  In July 2009 at 16 months old, Elliot was diagnosed with a football sized Wilms Tumor on his right kidney.  In August he had the tumor and kidney removed.  He went through radiation and chemo like a trooper and has been done with it all since January of this year.  He is cancer free, but continues to get an ultrasound and x-rays or an MRI and CT Scans every 3 months.   I just submitted the HIPAA forms to MAW and am now waiting on a response. When asked, he says he wants to see Mickey and Pluto and Buzz and Woody, so I am pretty sure he will request Disney.  I am going to go read some more of your trip reports while I anxiously wait   I know its a long process, but I wont stop thinking about it anytime soon!  Ideally, Id love for his trip to happen around his birthday in March but thats probably too soon.  Our Spring Break is April 4-8, maybe that is more realistic?  I have no idea how long this takes!
> 
> Should I go ahead and start a pre-trip post or wait until I have the approval?  I figure I should hold off on posting pictures and all that until I can do it there?
> 
> Thanks!  I cant wait to jump in!


WELCOME to the Wish thread! 
Can;t balme you for the excitement! I am so glad that your child is getting is getting after all of his treatments. He will probably pick disney, as you already mentioned. My family and I are also waiting on approval from MAW We submitted the forms Oct. 18 and MAW got the forms back from the doctor Oct. 23...haven't heard back since. I hope you dont have to wait long! Feel free to start a pre-trip repor if you want.  I haven't.


----------



## Bearshouse

4monkeys said:


> Wouldn't it be neat if we were staying close to eachother!?!?!?
> 
> Safe travels!!



That would be awesome!!!

Bearshouse


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary (maroo) does it, but I know she has been really busy. You can try to PM her and tell her you have dates. That's what I did.



Thank you, I have PM'd her several times.  I know that she is very busy, so hopefully soon she will move us.


----------



## rcq925

Welcome to any new families that I have missed!

Hayley had strep throat and some type of virus, causing a fever all last week and missed 4 days of school last week!

I promise to get back to my TR this week.  I now know why families have 
such a hard time getting the TR done when they get back!  Regular life sets in.  Before the trip, we were focused on everything MAW, GKTW and Disney and now it is all over 

Photobucket is also SO SLOW that it makes it a pain to get the pictures in the TR.  I also have over 1,000 pics, so hard to decided which to include.
Are there any other picture sharing sites, other than Photobucket, that are faster/friendlier to use for posting pics to the DIS?

I hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## shruley

I used Picasa to upload my pictures to here.  Picasa is the free picture sharing site from Google.  Since Google basically powers my life it works well.    Picasa also has an awesome, free photo editing software, (the only one I'll use if I'm not using my professional-grade Lightroom software) and if you edit the pictures with that, you just click one button and thye're automatically uploaded.  Once they're on the Picasa site it's pretty easy to edit the albums, move pictures around, etc. 

Go to www.picasa.com for software, or just click on the web albums link to just share pictures.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

First off, I want to thank you guys for coming up with this AWESOME board for people like us who have children with disABILITIES and are trying to plan something so special! I have 3 daughters, DD17 (wish child), DD8 and DD4. My DD17 (wish child) has Rett Syndrome and  has been approved for a trip to Disney and her Rep has suggested us to go in January or February 2011. I am having a hard time deciding on when is a good week to go as far as crowd levels or what! So any advice is greatly appreciated!

I am bit nervous posting on here so bear with me please 

Thank you in advance for any help!
Shelby


----------



## jj0plin

luvmygrlz3 said:


> First off, I want to thank you guys for coming up with this AWESOME board for people like us who have children with disABILITIES and are trying to plan something so special! I have 3 daughters, DD17 (wish child), DD8 and DD4. My DD17 (wish child) has Rett Syndrome and  has been approved for a trip to Disney and her Rep has suggested us to go in January or February 2011. I am having a hard time deciding on when is a good week to go as far as crowd levels or what! So any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am bit nervous posting on here so bear with me please
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!
> Shelby


I am new here too, so I do not know if there might be better known resources available but I found this site that showed the predicted crowd levels by week for next year http://**************.net/2010/08/16/2011-disney-world-week-picker/

It says the crowd levels for the weeks of January 8th, 22nd, 29th, Feb 5th, and 12th are the lowest of the year.


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> Can someone please explain the photopass to me and what is the cost.  Is it worth it.  I want as many memories captured as possible of Abby's wish trip.
> 
> Also, we will arrive on a Thursday morning and I am thinking of just hanging out at GKTW for the day, with a trip to Walmart, but since it is Christmas on that day, we figured we would just kind of hang out there, especially since we have to be at the airport at 5am and our limo will be picking us up around 4:15-4:30am
> 
> On our last day we do not have to be at the airport until around 6pm or so, our flight doesn't leave until 9pm.  What are your suggestions we do on the last day.  I was thinking downtown disney, but not sure if we should include a park too, if so which one?
> 
> The day after arriving we have reservations @ Chef Mickey's at 8:30 am.  Well, Steve and the 2 older kids are at 8:30, mine and Abby's is at 8:50.  MAW will only pay for the mine and Abby's, not Steve and the kids.  Should we just explain the situation to them when we get there and see if we could all be seated together?  How early should we leave GKTW to get to Chef Mickey's?
> 
> Abby is so excited to see Chip & Dale, Star Wars and Eyore, these are her favorites.  Kaila is just waiting for Tinkerbell her favorite and Tilear is just excited for everything.  I am just thrilled to see Mickey and Minnie, my 2 favorites for forever.  Where are the best places to make sure everyone sees their special characters?
> 
> Sorry so long, but I am finally figuring out questions and trying to actually plan.  If I get some sort of game plan then once the holidays are over, I can put it all together with some sort of clue.



I saw that these got answered...

You do get a free photopass when you do the GKTW orientation.  I can't take all the credit for that one, though.  I was just asking for a discount (during a short time when Disney was ONLY offering discounts to people staying on property and asking wish families to pay full price ($150!!)) and Disney came back with one big discount - FREE!!  Even the shipping is free.  




Bearshouse said:


> Can anyone confirm that parking if free at the parks if you show your make a wish button?  Our chapter is saying that there shouldn't be a parking fee.
> 
> Thank you!!  4 days and counting!!
> 
> Bearshouse



Yes!  You can get a stroller free, too. 



jj0plin said:


> I am really posting this way too early, but I am just way too excited to not do it!!
> 
> I’m new to this area, but not to the site. Last Easter my husband and I took our 3 kids to Florida to visit family.  While we were there we had a GAD visit to Magic Kingdom and a day at Sea World.   I spent a lot of time on the boards trying to squeeze the most fun into the one day. Sadly, it was Spring Break and Easter so it was a little too packed to be much fun.  I just submitted a “Make A Wish” request for my youngest so hopefully we can try Disney again and enjoy it much more the next time.  His oncologists office said that he would definitely qualify, but I can’t wait to officially hear that from MAW.
> 
> 
> A little about me and my family… My name is Christy (32) and my husband is Craig (33).  We’ve been together 11 years, married for 6.  My oldest son is Trevor (14).  He is a brilliant student, in all advanced freshman classes.  He is a comedian and is always good for a laugh. My middle child and only girl is Addison (5).  She is very outgoing and often makes sure she is the center of attention.  My youngest, Elliot, will be 3 in March and is my Wish Kid.  He is a sweet, happy, good natured kid who just wants to make everyone smile.  I sat down to write out Elliot’s story and it became a book, I guess I could post that in my pre-trip post.  The short version….  In July 2009 at 16 months old, Elliot was diagnosed with a football sized Wilms Tumor on his right kidney.  In August he had the tumor and kidney removed.  He went through radiation and chemo like a trooper and has been done with it all since January of this year.  He is cancer free, but continues to get an ultrasound and x-rays or an MRI and CT Scans every 3 months.   I just submitted the HIPAA forms to MAW and am now waiting on a response. When asked, he says he wants to see Mickey and Pluto and Buzz and Woody, so I am pretty sure he will request Disney.  I am going to go read some more of your trip reports while I anxiously wait   I know it’s a long process, but I won’t stop thinking about it anytime soon!  Ideally, I’d love for his trip to happen around his birthday in March but that’s probably too soon.  Our Spring Break is April 4-8, maybe that is more realistic?  I have no idea how long this takes!
> 
> Should I go ahead and start a pre-trip post or wait until I have the approval?  I figure I should hold off on posting pictures and all that until I can do it there?
> 
> Thanks!  I can’t wait to jump in!



Feel free to go ahead and start a pre-trip report...or you can wait until closer to the date.  Totally up to you!    Some people start and post things that are going on with their family, etc and Disney planning...and some just post a pre-trip report when they get a little closer.  Personally...the more the better!  



shruley said:


> Glad to have found this board.  Trying to figure out this whole process.  I had never given a thought to my daughter having a Wish granted, but a friend whose son has a similar diagnosis recently got back from his Wish, and his mom encouraged me to apply.  I spoke with our Cardiologist at our last visit, and she stated she would be happy to "approve" my daughter Mikella.  She stated she considers her to have "chronic, ongoing heart issues" and felt she qualified.  At first we wondered if we should wait til Mikella is a little older (she's 4) but at the rate this is all moving, I figure she'll easily be 5 before we get anywhere!  LOL.  I requested the referral form off the website, and lo and behold one month later, they appeared in the mail.  I mailed them back immeadiately, but by the time they get them back, get the papers to the doctor (does that take a month too?), get them back from her, etc., etc. it didn't appear to be speedy, but maybe the cold makes us slower up here in MN?  Does anyone know, if your doctor approves you, are you pretty much guarenteed a wish?  I noticed Complex Congenital Heart Defect is on their "automatically approved list".
> 
> Also, while we've given Mikella a lot of choices, and she seems set on DW for her wish, the concept of a wish seems to escape her.  Her first "wish" was to go to the Mall



The MAW folks do a really good job of sort of sparking the imagination of the child so that they can sort of get in a mindset of dreaming for whatever they want.    Of course, over half of the eligible wish kids pick Disney!  And with good reason! 



Mom2mitokids said:


> Mary (maroo) does it, but I know she has been really busy. You can try to PM her and tell her you have dates. That's what I did.



Thank you for your help with this!    I am completely snowed at work.  Crazy busy.



kailatilear said:


> Thank you, I have PM'd her several times.  I know that she is very busy, so hopefully soon she will move us.



I finally got on...

It has been a long week...any week coming back from a Holiday is rough at work, but my email got taken over on Thanksgiving weekend and it took 6 days to get it back...which put me behind on a bunch of work things.  It also took my Facebook account, too...what a mess!  

I have a new job at work - which is a good thing since I was worried they might lay off my old job - but it has left me no DISing time.  

Then my inbox got full on here and I missed a lot of PM's.  But I did get two from ya and I have updated her info!

I remember how excited I was to get Lauren's listed, so I know that feeling - so sorry it took me so long!  That was one of the main reasons I took over this thread 2 years ago - because I wanted to make sure I could keep up with all of that stuff...so I am really sorry I dropped the ball!   



rcq925 said:


> Welcome to any new families that I have missed!
> 
> Hayley had strep throat and some type of virus, causing a fever all last week and missed 4 days of school last week!
> 
> I promise to get back to my TR this week.  *I now know why families have
> such a hard time getting the TR done when they get back!  Regular life sets in.  Before the trip, we were focused on everything MAW, GKTW and Disney and now it is all over *
> 
> Photobucket is also SO SLOW that it makes it a pain to get the pictures in the TR.  I also have over 1,000 pics, so hard to decided which to include.
> Are there any other picture sharing sites, other than Photobucket, that are faster/friendlier to use for posting pics to the DIS?
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well!



I TOTALLY feel you!!!! 

It is so hard to explain what it is like to be back...and how hard it is to do a Trip Report.  I really admire those families that make the time to write one because I can easily see how it would be hard to do...it takes a lot of time, organization and such and time seems to slow down before you leave when you are waiting, waiting, waiting...and you come back to the real world that is moving FAST!  

I totally understand where you are coming from. 

But a year from now...you will be SOOOOOOO glad that you did one for your family.  You will be surprised how much you have forgotten...even the major things...you will one day forget...and you can read it and re-live it...which is priceless later.  

And of course, we want one too.  



luvmygrlz3 said:


> First off, I want to thank you guys for coming up with this AWESOME board for people like us who have children with disABILITIES and are trying to plan something so special! I have 3 daughters, DD17 (wish child), DD8 and DD4. My DD17 (wish child) has Rett Syndrome and  has been approved for a trip to Disney and her Rep has suggested us to go in January or February 2011. I am having a hard time deciding on when is a good week to go as far as crowd levels or what! So any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am bit nervous posting on here so bear with me please
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!
> Shelby



 to the DIS!!!  And to the Wish Trippers thread!

Make sure you check out the 2nd post on this thread...the one below all of the wish trip reports... 


Crowds in Feb and Jan are great...just try to stay away from major holidays...like President's Day and I would stay away from the Princess Half Marathon weekend, too...it is the last weekend in Feb.  

I think Jan is better overall.  But no matter when you go, you will have a special button that will help you avoid the lines...so you will be good to go either way!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

I am off to check out the 2nd page of this thread...

Another question, does anyone know how much the "expense check" is that MAW gives? We want to make sure we get the most out of the trip such as memorabilia and time in the parks as we possibly can and planning on the spending part is what scares me...

Thank you again for replying so quickly! And now I'm off to check out more threads.


----------



## shruley

I think I heard that the expense check amount might vary between Chapters, but if you get an amount (or ballpark amount?) would you share or PM me?  I am curious, too.  Mostly thinking that we're usually in the parks for lunch and dinner time (and eating at Disney is half the fun    Whispering Canyon Cafe, Chef Mickey's, Princesses and wondering how much we get for food, or if we're expected to return to GKTW for meals?


----------



## maroo

luvmygrlz3 said:


> I am off to check out the 2nd page of this thread...
> 
> Another question, does anyone know how much the "expense check" is that MAW gives? We want to make sure we get the most out of the trip such as memorabilia and time in the parks as we possibly can and planning on the spending part is what scares me...
> 
> Thank you again for replying so quickly! And now I'm off to check out more threads.



see my answer below...



shruley said:


> I think I heard that the expense check amount might vary between Chapters, but if you get an amount (or ballpark amount?) would you share or PM me?  I am curious, too.  Mostly thinking that we're usually in the parks for lunch and dinner time (and eating at Disney is half the fun    Whispering Canyon Cafe, Chef Mickey's, Princesses and wondering how much we get for food, or if we're expected to return to GKTW for meals?



This varies widely by chapter...

It also depends on several variables...including the size of the family, how many adults vs children, if you are staying at GKTW or not, the price of gas...and other stuff I can't remember right now.  

The best thing to do...I think...is make three plans...

The ultra budget plan - with the least amount you could possibly spend on the trip - this would include limited "extras" and only the bare minimum of food and such.

The middle plan - which would include some extras...but maybe not the ultimate plan...

and the ULTIMATE - best vacation ever because we have no limits on money - plan.  What would you want to do if you had plenty of money.  

Go ahead and make reservations at your "ultimate" destinations for any meals you might want...some require pre-payment, but not many.  You can always decide on the fly what you can actually keep.

Most chapters give you the check in some form (some a debit card, some a check, etc) about a week before you go and most include a "budget" of what they think you should make sure and account for...

I will tell you that I have heard from families that only received a few hundred dollars and had a really hard time stretching it with gas, tips, food, etc...and I have heard from families that received a few thousand dollars and got everything they wanted... most families fall somewhere in the middle...



I *think* most chapters "assume" that you will eat breakfast at GKTW and probably return to GKTW for dinner some nights, but do plan for the family to eat lunch at the parks.  But this can mean counter service...so not necessarily a character meal...


For families that are crunched on money - I recommend eating a BIG breakfast at GKTW (their breakfast is really good)...and you can even take some lunch things "to go" from Katie's Kitchen, I think.  Then go to the parks and have a good time and maybe eat counter service for a late lunch/early supper...and then come back to GKTW and order late night pizza.   That seems to be the cheapest way to do it.  And probably buy some snacks at Wal Mart if you get hungry between.  My favorite Disney snack is peanuts and candy corn mixed together...it won't melt, has protein and carbs, and is YUMMY.  It is easy to carry a little bit around and munch when you are in line and is not terribly bad for me.

But make sure to book any "dream" meals you might want too...in case your check is more than you imagined.


----------



## katieswish

Our house has been so crazy this week.  I don't know if excitement of Christmas coming or the Disney trip but both girls are crazy hyper.  It is kind of the norm for Katie ADHD, but Rheana tends to be more reserved and quiet.  Katie had a visit to opthamology today and her surgery to correct her lazy eyes seems to have been a success and her vision has stabilized no new glasses needed which is great news three weeks before Christmas.  Tomorrow we will be celebrating Katie's birthday a day early since Daddy has to go to work earlier than usual for training.  The kids miss him so much with this overnight shift either they are sleeping or he is and with a 6 day work week right now they do not see much of each other.  I am not complaining at least he still has work at this time of year and in this economy but overnight has been an adjustment.   
We have also started to make reservations for character dining.  At first Katie wanted to "go eat at the big castle in the middle" so since Rick and I will be celebrating our 9th wedding anniversary while we are there, so we thought it would be fun to share our anniversary with the girls there.  But Katie then read that the princesses would be there and wanted no part of it, so it will be dinner at the Crystal Palace and Chef Mickey.

I wanted to bring the girls to BBB but do they only do princess makeovers?  Katie is not really a princess kind of girls.  She likes having her hair and nails done  but she more of likely to be the pirate


----------



## newdrama12

katieswish said:


> I wanted to bring the girls to BBB but do they only do princess makeovers?  Katie is not really a princess kind of girls.  She likes having her hair and nails done  but she more of likely to be the pirate



Here she will receive a Pirates makeover: Pirates League. It is in Magic Kingdom near Pirates. http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/to...irates-league/?CMP=VAN-FY09Q3WDWPiratesVanity


----------



## that's nice

Hello everyone....

We just got home tonight from Juliana's Wish Trip!!!!! I cannot believe how fast 7 days go. Ummm... I take that back, I do know how fast 7 days go- especially while you are in Disney.

I have a few ideas in my head that I wanted to get out before I forget them. These are only my opinion so if something wont work/will work better for your family, please follow your instincts.

1) GKTW is an amazing place. There is so much to do there and the whole village is catered for kids. Make sure you set time aside to 'hang' out and explore all the village has to offer. 

1 b.) Don't wait for the last day to place your star.... (like we did) if you do it in the middle of your trip, you will be able to see it in the 'sky' before you leave.

2) Even with the 'button' you WILL NOT see everything. Time just melts away while you are in the parks. I know it has been said before, but make a list of 1 or 2 attractions that each member of your family MUST do... leave room for characters... there are plenty of those to see. 

3) WDW- Sit-down meals (especially character meals) take 1 1/2 hours minimum from the time you check in. Even CS meals take quite a while. If there is a lunch you can pack..even PP&J that helps with time.

4) PLEASE don't be shy with showing CMs the GAC card- even with characters. It took us a few days to feel comfortable doing it. It does help speed things along. Some CMs really help with this and some seem less informed. Don't get discouraged.

5) At SeaWorld- we thought the Dolphin show blew away Believe (the killer whale show) Ever since the accident and the birth of a new killer whale, the show is nothing like it used to be. We felt like we needed to see Believe though. 

6) SeaWorld, don't forget Wish kids get to feed the dolphins and you don't have to wait in the long line. Ask a SeaWorld employee where to go and they will get you to the right area. The dolphins are fed at certain times... check the schedule on the park map when you walk into the park.

7) If you are paying OOP for character meals, breakfasts are much cheaper than dinners. But you can eat a great breakfast at GKTW every morning starting at 8. 

8) SW & WDW are about 25-30 minutes from GKTW. They are both about 10-12 miles but there is traffic and many lights. 

9) It takes AT LEAST 45 minutes from the time you pull into the MK parking lot till you walk into MK. Plan accordingly. 

10) Park hopping- It is really tough to park hop and it is really time consuming. If you must park hop, I'd hit AK in the AM and DHS in the PM. Or hit a park in the PM that is staying open late. 

11) You CANNOT see everything in Epcot in one day. It is nearly impossible. Once again. Pick a few attractions and if you are doing good on time, add a few more. Walking around the world takes a lot of time in itself.

12) When people tell you to bring an extra suitcase or duffle bag... DO IT! If you are flying on Southwest, you get 2 bags a person but if your suitcase is 51 lbs they will charge you for it.




This is all I can think of at the moment... I'm spent!  


 to all the new Wish families!!!! 

Once I start my TR I will post the link here!


----------



## shruley

Thanks for the answer on the check and the tips!  I think I'm starting to realize this really isn't a Disney trip but a wish trip and I need to start thinking of it differently.  It's been very helpful to have an idea of what to expect.  In the past we've always stayed onsite, done at least one sit down meal a day, always taken a midday break at our hotel, and always stayed at Disney for 7 days, we usually spend 3 at the MK alone.  But at the same time, we're kind of excited to have the chance to experience Sea World and Universal and GKTW.  I think I will need to let go of the sit down Disney meals (maybe do 1 Character meal), if for the sake of time than anything else.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Thank you so much for taking the time to give you quick tips...those help out tremendously!!! I guess my husband and I really need to take a night and sit down to start some serious planning! I know we will not be able to do everything in one trip, but I do want to make sure we get the most out of our trip.

I have a few questions:

1- I have 3 girls. My wish girl will be 17 at the time of the visit but she has Rett Syndrome. So riding rides will be out for her for the most part unless they are "calm" rides. What do you guys recommend in MK for her? I went when I was 12 and I do not remember much at all...so any advice on something awesome for her would be great. She is, what the schools will tell you, mentally of a 6 mth old or so. She LOVES lights but not strobe lights (has epilepsy) and LOVES characters. She loves animals and absolutely LOVES Barney & friends.

   My 8 year old can ride rides of any kind-she is tall and is a dare devil. Will they allow her to the front of lines if my Wish daughter is NOT riding that ride? What do you recommend for her as a "Must DO".

   My 4 year old is a Toy Story freak and loves Princesses too. Anything Disney and all of my girls are finatics. I am curious as to what is a Must so we can plan accordingly. 

2- Do you recommend any Character Dining that gives you the most Characters visiting? Which Character Dining do you like best and why? We would like to have one dining experience for the girls to remember.

3- Which other parks are awesome for my girls? I don't even know what parks are all there... I guess I need to research that as well! YIKES I am so overwhelmed!!!

4- What is the Big Give I keep hearing about? I am curious as to what that is and how it works?


Thank you for your time again....


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> We just got home tonight from Juliana's Wish Trip!!!!! I cannot believe how fast 7 days go. Ummm... I take that back, I do know how fast 7 days go- especially while you are in Disney.
> 
> I have a few ideas in my head that I wanted to get out before I forget them. These are only my opinion so if something wont work/will work better for your family, please follow your instincts.
> 
> 1) GKTW is an amazing place. There is so much to do there and the whole village is catered for kids. Make sure you set time aside to 'hang' out and explore all the village has to offer.
> 
> 1 b.) Don't wait for the last day to place your star.... (like we did) if you do it in the middle of your trip, you will be able to see it in the 'sky' before you leave.
> 
> 2) Even with the 'button' you WILL NOT see everything. Time just melts away while you are in the parks. I know it has been said before, but make a list of 1 or 2 attractions that each member of your family MUST do... leave room for characters... there are plenty of those to see.
> 
> 3) WDW- Sit-down meals (especially character meals) take 1 1/2 hours minimum from the time you check in. Even CS meals take quite a while. If there is a lunch you can pack..even PP&J that helps with time.
> 
> 4) PLEASE don't be shy with showing CMs the GAC card- even with characters. It took us a few days to feel comfortable doing it. It does help speed things along. Some CMs really help with this and some seem less informed. Don't get discouraged.
> 
> 5) At SeaWorld- we thought the Dolphin show blew away Believe (the killer whale show) Ever since the accident and the birth of a new killer whale, the show is nothing like it used to be. We felt like we needed to see Believe though.
> 
> 6) SeaWorld, don't forget Wish kids get to feed the dolphins and you don't have to wait in the long line. Ask a SeaWorld employee where to go and they will get you to the right area. The dolphins are fed at certain times... check the schedule on the park map when you walk into the park.
> 
> 7) If you are paying OOP for character meals, breakfasts are much cheaper than dinners. But you can eat a great breakfast at GKTW every morning starting at 8.
> 
> 8) SW & WDW are about 25-30 minutes from GKTW. They are both about 10-12 miles but there is traffic and many lights.
> 
> 9) It takes AT LEAST 45 minutes from the time you pull into the MK parking lot till you walk into MK. Plan accordingly.
> 
> 10) Park hopping- It is really tough to park hop and it is really time consuming. If you must park hop, I'd hit AK in the AM and DHS in the PM. Or hit a park in the PM that is staying open late.
> 
> 11) You CANNOT see everything in Epcot in one day. It is nearly impossible. Once again. Pick a few attractions and if you are doing good on time, add a few more. Walking around the world takes a lot of time in itself.
> 
> 12) When people tell you to bring an extra suitcase or duffle bag... DO IT! If you are flying on Southwest, you get 2 bags a person but if your suitcase is 51 lbs they will charge you for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment... I'm spent!
> 
> 
> to all the new Wish families!!!!
> 
> Once I start my TR I will post the link here!



awesome tips!!

I have put a link to this post on the 2nd post of the thread for easy access by future families!  Great list!!  

So glad you had a good time!


----------



## brookerene

We are taking our trip at the craziest time of the year...easter!  Has anyone gone at Easter and are there any tips that might help while attending on a high volume week?  We would have avoided Easter but then couldn't go until October and with our farm things are never certain.....Also, we'll be celebrating our two other kids birthdays at that time and my hubby's (easter day)  &  I was wondering if there were any good bakeries for cakes around GKTW, besides walmart?  We arrive on my DD's birthday, my DS Nathan's b-day is two days before and I want to celebrate them in FL....
I have thuoght about going to Sea World the day we arrive and celebrating there, but I don't have our plane schedule yet...(5 mo's to go!) I know we'll fly out early but don't know the times.
One last question, I have a friend meeting us there for a day and a half, can she go on the rides with us on with the GAC?  I know she'll be a big help on rides that are two people at a time.....


----------



## jj0plin

brookerene said:


> We are taking our trip at the craziest time of the year...easter!  Has anyone gone at Easter and are there any tips that might help while attending on a high volume week?  We would have avoided Easter but then couldn't go until October and with our farm things are never certain.....Also, we'll be celebrating our two other kids birthdays at that time and my hubby's (easter day)  &  I was wondering if there were any good bakeries for cakes around GKTW, besides walmart?  We arrive on my DD's birthday, my DS Nathan's b-day is two days before and I want to celebrate them in FL....
> I have thuoght about going to Sea World the day we arrive and celebrating there, but I don't have our plane schedule yet...(5 mo's to go!) I know we'll fly out early but don't know the times.
> One last question, I have a friend meeting us there for a day and a half, can she go on the rides with us on with the GAC?  I know she'll be a big help on rides that are two people at a time.....



I went to Magic Kingdom Easter weekend last year (also our Spring Break then) and it was packed by noon!  By 4 pm I felt like I was in a crowd letting out of a concert or sporting event, barely able to walk down the street.  I could not maneuver our double stroller at all and we ended up going back to the hotel by 5pm to swim, etc.  The only advice I have would be to go early and be prepared to bail if it gets too crowded.  Easter is so late this year that it will be after most Spring Breaks so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## tinytreasures

Yah we get to go back!!!!
Avy got her approve letter in the mail today
here is her wish


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> We are taking our trip at the craziest time of the year...easter!  Has anyone gone at Easter and are there any tips that might help while attending on a high volume week?  We would have avoided Easter but then couldn't go until October and with our farm things are never certain.....Also, we'll be celebrating our two other kids birthdays at that time and my hubby's (easter day)  &  I was wondering if there were any good bakeries for cakes around GKTW, besides walmart?  We arrive on my DD's birthday, my DS Nathan's b-day is two days before and I want to celebrate them in FL....
> I have thuoght about going to Sea World the day we arrive and celebrating there, but I don't have our plane schedule yet...(5 mo's to go!) I know we'll fly out early but don't know the times.
> One last question, I have a friend meeting us there for a day and a half, can she go on the rides with us on with the GAC?  I know she'll be a big help on rides that are two people at a time.....



I will do a planner for you...if you want.  Send me a PM. 

I stopped doing the planners because many of the families found they really didn't need them - because they had the button and the GAC and found it was cool to be spontaneous...but you are probably going to really want to avoid some crowds.

I have a subscription to a couple of websites that give me crowd information and I can try to steer you clear of the crowds AND take into account what GKTW things you want to make sure you are able to do, which frankly is sort of a logic problem (I love logic problems. )

PM me if you are interested and I will get the info from you and work on it this weekend.   I think it may help you for that weekend.  It really is busy and the problem you may run into is not being able to go into a park because it is full to capacity - they will shut the park down to anyone that isn't already in the park, even if you have a ticket...so you want to plan around the crowds to avoid that, if possible. 



tinytreasures said:


> Yah we get to go back!!!!
> Avy got her approve letter in the mail today
> here is her wish



        

Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## xanphylus

I will try to answer some of your questions. I don't have a wish kid, but I have followed a lot of the ptr's and tr's. And I love Disney! 



luvmygrlz3 said:


> 1- I have 3 girls. My wish girl will be 17 at the time of the visit but she has Rett Syndrome. So riding rides will be out for her for the most part unless they are "calm" rides. What do you guys recommend in MK for her?


Just about every ride at the Magic Kingdom will be ok for her. Most of them are calm rides and a lot of the other parents with challenged kids will thell you the same. I know people who have taken infants on many rides. Maybe she could ride in between two people on some of the rides if she needs extra help to stay in an upright position on the rides. She will love It's a Small World, Teacups (just don't spin them, they don't have too), Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan (a little hard to get onto if I remember correctly), and many more. Just look on the Disney website and check the age recommendations for rides- lots of them are going to be available to her. 



luvmygrlz3 said:


> My 8 year old can ride rides of any kind-she is tall and is a dare devil. Will they allow her to the front of lines if my Wish daughter is NOT riding that ride? What do you recommend for her as a "Must DO".


Yes- she can use the pass even if your wish kid is not riding. That way your wish kid doesn't have to wait on her while she is in line. You guys can go catch a show or have a snack while your 8 year old and whoever go ride the other rides. I like splash mountain, thunder mountain and can't wait to take my 9 year old on space mountain. It was shut down for refurb when we went. 



luvmygrlz3 said:


> My 4 year old is a Toy Story freak and loves Princesses too. Anything Disney and all of my girls are finatics. I am curious as to what is a Must so we can plan accordingly.


Def go on both toy story rides. One at MK and one at hollywood studios. Both are cool! For the princess in them all- you could do the Bippity Boppity Boutique. It would be expensive unless it is part of her wish, but really cute.



luvmygrlz3 said:


> 2- Do you recommend any Character Dining that gives you the most Characters visiting? Which Character Dining do you like best and why? We would like to have one dining experience for the girls to remember.


If you all love princesses, my DD9 loved the Akershus storybook dining at epcot. It was cheaper than the castle and really good food. Also, that one does not have to be pre-paid like the castle. And you get to see 4 princesses at one time while eating!  We also did the one with winnie the pooh and my son, who turned one on our trip- LOVED it! He got to parade around the restaurant with Pooh and loved Tigger and Piglet and Eeyore too!




luvmygrlz3 said:


> 3- Which other parks are awesome for my girls? I don't even know what parks are all there... I guess I need to research that as well! YIKES I am so overwhelmed!!!


Hollywood studios was cool, but I didn't really do too much there with my 1 year old. We saw a couple shows and that was about it. We did a half day. He loved at the water features at epcot though and stuff in future world.
We never made it to Animal Kingdom and I can't wait to take him there now that he is 2 and loves animals.


luvmygrlz3 said:


> 4- What is the Big Give I keep hearing about? I am curious as to what that is and how it works?


Big Give is a group of caring people who send gifts to some of the kids going on their wish trips. I am not sure how they get picked or what not, but most of them have pre-trip reports and just generally are on here a lot. Maroo def knows more about it than me.... so do the women in charge of it. Maybe one of them will pop in here and explain it much better than me.

Hope I helped a little. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> We are taking our trip at the craziest time of the year...easter!  Has anyone gone at Easter and are there any tips that might help while attending on a high volume week?  We would have avoided Easter but then couldn't go until October and with our farm things are never certain.....Also, we'll be celebrating our two other kids birthdays at that time and my hubby's (easter day)  &  I was wondering if there were any good bakeries for cakes around GKTW, besides walmart?  We arrive on my DD's birthday, my DS Nathan's b-day is two days before and I want to celebrate them in FL....
> I have thuoght about going to Sea World the day we arrive and celebrating there, but I don't have our plane schedule yet...(5 mo's to go!) I know we'll fly out early but don't know the times.
> *One last question, I have a friend meeting us there for a day and a half, can she go on the rides with us on with the GAC?  I know she'll be a big help on rides that are two people at a time.....*



Forgot to answer that last question...

YES - You won't have any trouble with that on a wish trip.  They watch that generally to keep large groups of people tagging along on a GAC, but they are not going to give you any trouble with the special wish trip GAC.  Usually they just ask how many in your party and send you on your way.

I have "toured" the park with several wish families over the past 2 years and I was an extra person and we never had an issue.


----------



## maroo

EEK!!!

I almost missed these posts!!  



katieswish said:


> Our house has been so crazy this week.  I don't know if excitement of Christmas coming or the Disney trip but both girls are crazy hyper.  It is kind of the norm for Katie ADHD, but Rheana tends to be more reserved and quiet.  Katie had a visit to opthamology today and her surgery to correct her lazy eyes seems to have been a success and her vision has stabilized no new glasses needed which is great news three weeks before Christmas.  Tomorrow we will be celebrating Katie's birthday a day early since Daddy has to go to work earlier than usual for training.  The kids miss him so much with this overnight shift either they are sleeping or he is and with a 6 day work week right now they do not see much of each other.  I am not complaining at least he still has work at this time of year and in this economy but overnight has been an adjustment.
> We have also started to make reservations for character dining.  At first Katie wanted to "go eat at the big castle in the middle" so since Rick and I will be celebrating our 9th wedding anniversary while we are there, so we thought it would be fun to share our anniversary with the girls there.  But Katie then read that the princesses would be there and wanted no part of it, so it will be dinner at the Crystal Palace and Chef Mickey.
> 
> I wanted to bring the girls to BBB but do they only do princess makeovers?  Katie is not really a princess kind of girls.  She likes having her hair and nails done  but she more of likely to be the pirate



I think someone answered your question...definitely do the pirate makeover!  She will love it!  



shruley said:


> Thanks for the answer on the check and the tips!  I think I'm starting to realize this really isn't a Disney trip but a wish trip and I need to start thinking of it differently.  It's been very helpful to have an idea of what to expect.  In the past we've always stayed onsite, done at least one sit down meal a day, always taken a midday break at our hotel, and always stayed at Disney for 7 days, we usually spend 3 at the MK alone.  But at the same time, we're kind of excited to have the chance to experience Sea World and Universal and GKTW.  I think I will need to let go of the sit down Disney meals (maybe do 1 Character meal), if for the sake of time than anything else.



This is very true....

I think most typical families take a break midday - but on a wish trip it is sort of backwards...

Seems like most families stay around GKTW in the early morning and get a good breakfast, see the characters that are there in the morning, play at GKTW, etc and end up going to the parks a little later in the morning or even around lunch.  Then they stay for the day...sometimes the fireworks and come back to GKTW a couple of nights earlier to catch the Christmas Party or other party that they want to make sure they experience.

So it is a little backwards...entering the park late and leaving earlier than some of us are used to traveling.  

But you have the button and GAC, so the lines are not an issue....which helps a lot!



luvmygrlz3 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to give you quick tips...those help out tremendously!!! I guess my husband and I really need to take a night and sit down to start some serious planning! I know we will not be able to do everything in one trip, but I do want to make sure we get the most out of our trip.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1- I have 3 girls. My wish girl will be 17 at the time of the visit but she has Rett Syndrome. So riding rides will be out for her for the most part unless they are "calm" rides. What do you guys recommend in MK for her? I went when I was 12 and I do not remember much at all...so any advice on something awesome for her would be great. She is, what the schools will tell you, mentally of a 6 mth old or so. She LOVES lights but not strobe lights (has epilepsy) and LOVES characters. She loves animals and absolutely LOVES Barney & friends.
> 
> I would highly recommend the book Passporters Open Mouse...mainly because they will tell you which rides have the strobe lights.  I know Buzz Lightyear has a strobe light, but I can't remember what other rides have one.  Some of the shows will have some, too.
> 
> I think you will be happy about how many things she can ride!  Lots of slower and calmer rides - more than a typical amusement park.
> 
> The book I mentioned above has very detailed information on every ride, but it is a little dated.  I would still get it...it will help you a lot...especially with the strobe light issue!
> 
> Honestly, she would probably be happy just going around the parks and meeting characters and watching the shows.  The rides she can go on will be a bonus.
> 
> 
> My 8 year old can ride rides of any kind-she is tall and is a dare devil. Will they allow her to the front of lines if my Wish daughter is NOT riding that ride? What do you recommend for her as a "Must DO".
> 
> This is sort of a gray area...someone may disagree with me here...but yes - they will let her use it.  She just needs to either take the button or the GAC and tell the CM that the GAC/button belongs to her sister, but that her sister is waiting for her - the CM's really want wish families to get through the "system" quickly so that they can get on with their trip - so they treat the whole family like VIP's.
> 
> As far as rides...Roller Coasters - the biggest/fastest is Rock n Roller Coaster (RnR) in Hollywood Studios.  Tower of Terror is there, also - both fun and daring.
> Animal Kingdom has Expedition Everest, which is a roller coaster that goes backwards in the dark.
> 
> MK has the big three - Space Mountain, Splash Mountain (water ride with drop at the end) and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad (a calmer coaster, but still fun).
> 
> Epcot doesn't really have any major ones...Mission Space has a side that spins more and that is fun!  Test Track...I guess that could be considered more fast paced.
> 
> Soarin' is a do not miss for anyone that can ride it!!!
> 
> My 4 year old is a Toy Story freak and loves Princesses too. Anything Disney and all of my girls are finatics. I am curious as to what is a Must so we can plan accordingly.
> 
> Make sure you ride Toy Story (at Hollywood Studios) early in the day so that you can ride it again and again, even if your arms hurt.  You may want to take a break from it and come back to it later.  For me...3 or 4 times in one day is about all I can handle before my arm starts hurting from the shooting game and my 2nd ride is usually my best score.   That is a great ride!  I used my Give a Day/Get a Day fastpasses on it and rode it a bunch of times on my last trip.
> 
> Make sure they go to the Princesses and Fairies meet place - it is back in Toon Town right now...but check when you get to the MK.
> 
> 
> 2- Do you recommend any Character Dining that gives you the most Characters visiting? Which Character Dining do you like best and why? We would like to have one dining experience for the girls to remember.
> 
> Honestly...the character dining is pretty fast moving at most of the restaurants...especially during a busy time.  I would pick the restaurant based on the characters they want to see...but keep in mind that your button/GAC works on character lines and you can really see all of them i the parks without really waiting very long at all.  And they usually spend a good amount of time with wish families.
> 
> I have heard of a few stories a while back where 1900 Parke Fare was doing some special meet and greets after the Dinner time for a couple of wish kids...but that is completely random and you can't count on it at all.
> 
> Just have them look at the opportunities and vote.  I would skip the castle unless they are just really wanting to eat there...the food is crummy (in my opinion ).
> 
> 
> 3- Which other parks are awesome for my girls? I don't even know what parks are all there... I guess I need to research that as well! YIKES I am so overwhelmed!!!
> 
> Keep in mind you can't do it all...really...just have each member of your family pick the two things they want to do in each park.  On our trip we intentionally left out Universal because Lauren could not ride much there...but we regretted that later when I found out how awesome they are for wish families (front of the line VIP access).  We also never even got to Epcot or AK on our trip - so we are planning a trip back.
> 
> I would pick three parks they really want to see and pick 2 things per family member that are their must do's - do those first and then fill in the rest of the day with more things on their list.
> 
> 
> 4- What is the Big Give I keep hearing about? I am curious as to what that is and how it works?
> 
> Let me answer this in a bit...I have a patient...I will come back to this...
> Edited to add:... Looks like someone copied the post I wrote a while ago about it...that is basically the gist of it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time again....


----------



## shruley

1- I have 3 girls. My wish girl will be 17 at the time of the visit but she has Rett Syndrome. So riding rides will be out for her for the most part unless they are "calm" rides. What do you guys recommend in MK for her? 

In the MK I would say It's A Small World is tame, Peter Pan goes in the air but is pretty tame, Winnie the Pooh is lots of fun, Jungle Cruise, Country Bear Jamboree (this show is SO inappropriate, LOL), the Riverboat, the Hall of Presidents is about as calm as you get!  Monster's Inc. is really cute, just a show to watch. Tomorrow Land Transit Authority is always good for a break and a nice, cool ride. 

My 8 year old can ride rides of any kind-she is tall and is a dare devil. Will they allow her to the front of lines if my Wish daughter is NOT riding that ride? What do you recommend for her as a "Must DO".

She will probably want to do all the Coasters...the ones at Disney aren't very wild.  In the MK, the 3 Mountains...Space, Splash, and Big Thunder.  Make sure to do Rock and Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror at Hollywood Studios, both wonderful.  Animal Kingdom also has a great Coaster, Everest.  

My 4 year old is a Toy Story freak and loves Princesses too. Anything Disney and all of my girls are finatics. I am curious as to what is a Must so we can plan accordingly. 

Both of the Toy Story rides (MK and HS) are excellent.  You'll want to ride both, multiple times!  If you want to do a Princess meal, we really enjoyed our Princess meal in Norway.  Really good time with the Characters.

2- Do you recommend any Character Dining that gives you the most Characters visiting? Which Character Dining do you like best and why? We would like to have one dining experience for the girls to remember.

We love Chef Mickey's- we do it every trip!  The best chance of getting the big 5 all together in one dinner!  We really like the Princess meals in Norway.  Eating in the Castle is cool, too, but spendy and hard to get!  If you like Winnie the Pooh, Crystal Palace is a good meal.

3- Which other parks are awesome for my girls? I don't even know what parks are all there... I guess I need to research that as well! YIKES I am so overwhelmed!!!

Epcot is the least favorite of my girls...BUT they do have one of the best rides on Property...Soarin'.  I think on our trip with 3 days, we are skipping Epcot all together.  Even when I took the girls at age 6 and 3, neither of them really liked much at Epcot.  With what you mentioned above, I think you need to do Hollywood Studios...they have an AWESOME Toy Story ride, geat Princess shows (Belle and Ariel), and thrill rides for the daredevil.   
4- What is the Big Give I keep hearing about? I am curious as to what that is and how it works?

I'm not sure how it works, hopefully someone else will enlighten.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to give you quick tips...those help out tremendously!!! I guess my husband and I really need to take a night and sit down to start some serious planning! I know we will not be able to do everything in one trip, but I do want to make sure we get the most out of our trip.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1- I have 3 girls. My wish girl will be 17 at the time of the visit but she has Rett Syndrome. So riding rides will be out for her for the most part unless they are "calm" rides. What do you guys recommend in MK for her? I went when I was 12 and I do not remember much at all...so any advice on something awesome for her would be great. She is, what the schools will tell you, mentally of a 6 mth old or so. She LOVES lights but not strobe lights (has epilepsy) and LOVES characters. She loves animals and absolutely LOVES Barney & friends.
> 
> My 8 year old can ride rides of any kind-she is tall and is a dare devil. Will they allow her to the front of lines if my Wish daughter is NOT riding that ride? What do you recommend for her as a "Must DO".
> 
> My 4 year old is a Toy Story freak and loves Princesses too. Anything Disney and all of my girls are finatics. I am curious as to what is a Must so we can plan accordingly.
> 
> 2- Do you recommend any Character Dining that gives you the most Characters visiting? Which Character Dining do you like best and why? We would like to have one dining experience for the girls to remember.
> 
> 3- Which other parks are awesome for my girls? I don't even know what parks are all there... I guess I need to research that as well! YIKES I am so overwhelmed!!!
> 
> 4- What is the Big Give I keep hearing about? I am curious as to what that is and how it works?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time again....



I think everyone has given you great advice. #2..I will say is you don't have to do a character dining to see the Princesses. The front on line pass lets you see them all. They even spend extra time with wish kids. When we went for my youngest on her wish trip, we went to see the Princesses and unfortunately the blue Princess(Cinderilla) wasn't making an appearance that day as she was in the castle. When they found out we were on a wish trip they went and got her for us. We were in there for about 45min with all the Princesses. Unfortunately..by the time Cinderella came..Kylee was so tired and cried the whole time. I felt horrible. 


Big Give.. copied it from front page...

The Big Give 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a frequently asked question...so I am going to try to address it and link it on the second post for later reference...

The Big Give was inspired by Oprah's Big Give (the TV show). It is a group of ladies and men on the DISboards that make custom clothes for families that need some pixie dust. It started with an active DISer that lost a son in a drunk driving accident only days after returning from Disney World. When it was time for their family to go back to Disney, the DISboutiquers made the family clothes to help make their trip extra special. 

This first Give went so well, that they have continued the tradition. Now they mainly select Wish Families. 

The Big Give is not in any way affiliated with MAW, Disney, GKTW or even officially by the DISboards. It is just a group of very kind ladies and men that just want to bless families that they come to know on the DIS. It is a completely volunteer thing.

The organizers try to include every single MAW family that they "meet" and get to know on the DIS. (I am not an organizer - Lauren was actually a recipient and I now try to give back to future Gives.) 

However, it is impossible to include every family. They have to have a good amount of time to organize it (so if your trip is right around the corner, then they would not be able to do one). And these ladies have families, etc and sometimes life just gets in the way of being able to organize during certain times of the year, vacation, illness, etc, can all factor in to whether they can do a give at any given time.

Anyway...You may see the term "Big Give" in Pre-Trip reports and occasionally on the Wish Trippers thread...and that is what it means! 

If you have any questions about it, please let me know!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

that's nice said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> We just got home tonight from Juliana's Wish Trip!!!!! I cannot believe how fast 7 days go. Ummm... I take that back, I do know how fast 7 days go- especially while you are in Disney.
> 
> I have a few ideas in my head that I wanted to get out before I forget them. These are only my opinion so if something wont work/will work better for your family, please follow your instincts.
> 
> 1) GKTW is an amazing place. There is so much to do there and the whole village is catered for kids. Make sure you set time aside to 'hang' out and explore all the village has to offer. We are doing Christmas night, but that's about it. Korissa just wants to do the parks. Oh...we are doing the horseback riding. It was sooo cold last time and we didn't get to do this.
> 
> 1 b.) Don't wait for the last day to place your star.... (like we did) if you do it in the middle of your trip, you will be able to see it in the 'sky' before you leave.We did it midweek. Sorry you didn't get to see Ana's star before you left
> 
> 2) Even with the 'button' you WILL NOT see everything. Time just melts away while you are in the parks. I know it has been said before, but make a list of 1 or 2 attractions that each member of your family MUST do... leave room for characters... there are plenty of those to see. This is so true.
> 
> 3) WDW- Sit-down meals (especially character meals) take 1 1/2 hours minimum from the time you check in. Even CS meals take quite a while. If there is a lunch you can pack..even PP&J that helps with time.Do you know if you can get a sack lunch from GKTW? I guess we can also go to Walmart and get what we need to make some lunches. I know we will be eating dinner at the theme parks everynight since they are open later.
> 
> 4) PLEASE don't be shy with showing CMs the GAC card- even with characters. It took us a few days to feel comfortable doing it. It does help speed things along. Some CMs really help with this and some seem less informed. Don't get discouraged.Korissa is very shy, but she will have no problem showing off her card. With Kylees wish..we had a hard time, but like you..we got use to doing it. Just think what these kids goes through and it makes it easier.
> 
> 5) At SeaWorld- we thought the Dolphin show blew away Believe (the killer whale show) Ever since the accident and the birth of a new killer whale, the show is nothing like it used to be. We felt like we needed to see Believe though. So sad that the Believe show isn't the same. Kylee's wish was to go to Disney World, but it was Sea World that all she talks about. Sea World will also be big for Korissa as she is all into dolphins. Her main wish was to swim with the dolphins. Hoping  to get some pixie dust from there and that she will get to have a private time with the dolphins.
> 
> 6) SeaWorld, don't forget Wish kids get to feed the dolphins and you don't have to wait in the long line. Ask a SeaWorld employee where to go and they will get you to the right area. The dolphins are fed at certain times... check the schedule on the park map when you walk into the park.
> 
> 7) If you are paying OOP for character meals, breakfasts are much cheaper than dinners. But you can eat a great breakfast at GKTW every morning starting at 8. We will be eating at GKTW every morning
> 
> 8) SW & WDW are about 25-30 minutes from GKTW. They are both about 10-12 miles but there is traffic and many lights.The last time we were just about to Sea World and we forgot Kylee's handicap placecard, so we had to turn around and go back and get it. That was a long drive
> 
> 9) It takes AT LEAST 45 minutes from the time you pull into the MK parking lot till you walk into MK. Plan accordingly.
> 
> 10) Park hopping- It is really tough to park hop and it is really time consuming. If you must park hop, I'd hit AK in the AM and DHS in the PM. Or hit a park in the PM that is staying open late.
> 
> 11) You CANNOT see everything in Epcot in one day. It is nearly impossible. Once again. Pick a few attractions and if you are doing good on time, add a few more. Walking around the world takes a lot of time in itself.This was the one park we were going to try to hop parks. We were going to go to Animal Kingdom in the morning and then Epcot in afternoon. The kids just want  to go on the tram and the rollercoaster st animal kigdom then we would head to Epcot. Since Epcot opens till 9pm..do you think that would work? We never been to Epcot, so we want to see it.
> 
> 12) When people tell you to bring an extra suitcase or duffle bag... DO IT! If you are flying on Southwest, you get 2 bags a person but if your suitcase is 51 lbs they will charge you for it. I agree with the suitcase. On our last day we had to go to an outlet and buy one. Not sure on airline we are getting yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment... I'm spent!
> 
> 
> to all the new Wish families!!!!
> 
> Once I start my TR I will post the link here!



Thank you Tim for writing this all out.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Wow! I am overhwelmed by the many new wish families on this thread!
Still haven't heard back from MAW


----------



## that's nice

Mom2mitokids said:


> Thank you Tim for writing this all out.



no problem.....



> Do you know if you can get a sack lunch from GKTW? I guess we can also go to Walmart and get what we need to make some lunches. I know we will be eating dinner at the theme parks everynight since they are open later.


They don't do bag lunches but I guess you could always order Katies Kitchen the day before and bring it with you the next day? That won't help if you are in the parks the day before though. Best thing to do is order 1 CS meal for 2 people. Most meals are big enough for 2 people to split. Plus eating like this leaves room for a snack after! 



> So sad that the Believe show isn't the same. Kylee's wish was to go to Disney World, but it was Sea World that all she talks about. Sea World will also be big for Korissa as she is all into dolphins. Her main wish was to swim with the dolphins. Hoping to get some pixie dust from there and that she will get to have a private time with the dolphins.


We didn't have any private time but I think if you asked someone at SW they could help arrange something. I'd think of calling ahead of time. The worst that can happen is they say no.



> This was the one park we were going to try to hop parks. We were going to go to Animal Kingdom in the morning and then Epcot in afternoon. The kids just want to go on the tram and the rollercoaster st animal kigdom then we would head to Epcot. Since Epcot opens till 9pm..do you think that would work? We never been to Epcot, so we want to see it.


If you are in and out of AK by 11 and stay at Epcot till close you might have enough time in Epcot. There is so much to see and shows in each country, you could spend 2 days just in the countries and still not see everything.


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> awesome tips!!
> 
> I have put a link to this post on the 2nd post of the thread for easy access by future families!  Great list!!
> 
> So glad you had a good time!


Thanks Mary. 

I'm sure I will come up with a few more when I write my TR... 

We are sad it is already over but we did have an amazing time.


----------



## katieswish

We just came home from an event with A wish come true family.  The girls got to make amazing Christmas ornaments and got their faces painted.  Next weekend they are having Breakfast with Santa for their wish families my girls were so excited to hear about the breakfast.  I have to say our local wish granters are a group of amazing people.  Katie was thrilled when they sang happy birthday to her before we went home


----------



## nursekimber

Kaleah Ruffin Pre Trip report

Hi we're the Rufffin Family; Kim (mom), Jon (dad), Corrine(daughter), Alexis(daughter), Kaleah(wish child), Kalani(son)

I did a short pre trip report.(Because I kept procrastinating) We leave for GKTW on 12/21/10!!!!!
I have been so moved by all of the wonderful families here, I often think of and pray for the families. 

Hi,
 I have been procrastinating beginning our report but since our MAW trip is just about two weeks away I thought I should really get to it!
Our family characters are (me) Kim, DH Jon, DD Corrine 20 (junior at OSU GO BUCKS!), DD Alexis 13, DD Kaleah 3 Wish Child, DS Kalani 2.

Kaleah was 8 months old when she joined our family as our foster daughter. Her brother, Kalani joined us a few months later. They were both shaken babies, at four weeks old Kaleah had suffered several broken bones including a serious skull fracture and ribs; she was abused again at four months old.  This time she had new brain bleeds and a fractured femur. Her doctors didn't think she would survive a week, but she's a fighter! She was diagnosed with microcephaly (her head circumference is smaller than normal due to her brain not growing normally from the head trauma), CP- spastic quadriplegia, cortical visual impairment, HTN, Seizures, and Dysphasia.  Shes non verbal and has a Gastric/Jejunum feeding tube.
Her first prognosis was grim, the doctors said we would be lucky if she lived to be 4 or 5 years old, shell be 4 in April!  She had constant seizures and episodes called brainstorming. She was so tiny and cried all the time, when we held her the crying often got worse. Any noise from a cough or sneeze would send her into a frenzy. She became over stimulated by touch, noise or lights.  We wondered if we would be able to do anything that would calm her. One night she was crying and as usual nothing we were doing helped. A baby commercial came on and Silent Night was playing, she stopped crying instantly. The commercial went off and the crying began, we reversed the show and played it again...no tears!  We began playing silent night and other Christmas Carols and she loved it!
Slowly we got to be able to hold her without it causing her to brainstorm.  But her health was getting worse because she was getting pneumonia every month because she was a silently aspirating, even though we suctioned her by mouth and nose almost constantly. In November of 2008 she had a trach placed and that did wonders. She hasnt had pneumonia since! In 2009 she started to have kidney problems, she had VUR, she wasnt urinating well and the urine was backing up into her kidneys causing damage. She underwent treatment and now is straight cathed every 3-4 hours. They doctors wanted to do a procedure called a vesicostomy but we are trying to prevent it from happening, so far the cathing is working very well.
We are so blessed right now because as of November 20, 2010 the children were adopted and ours forever!  
More soon


----------



## maroo

Here is a link to a new wish trip on the pre-trip reports page!  

katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011


----------



## maroo

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Wow! I am overhwelmed by the many new wish families on this thread!
> Still haven't heard back from MAW



Aw!  I hope you hear from them soon!  When is your "6 weeks" over?  When you can call them and check on it?  



that's nice said:


> Thanks Mary.
> 
> I'm sure I will come up with a few more when I write my TR...
> 
> We are sad it is already over but we did have an amazing time.



I am so glad you had a good time!! 



katieswish said:


> We just came home from an event with A wish come true family.  The girls got to make amazing Christmas ornaments and got their faces painted.  Next weekend they are having Breakfast with Santa for their wish families my girls were so excited to hear about the breakfast.  I have to say our local wish granters are a group of amazing people.  Katie was thrilled when they sang happy birthday to her before we went home



That sounds like fun!!!   Happy Birthday, Katie!  



nursekimber said:


> Kaleah Ruffin Pre Trip report
> 
> Hi we're the Rufffin Family; Kim (mom), Jon (dad), Corrine(daughter), Alexis(daughter), Kaleah(wish child), Kalani(son)
> 
> I did a short pre trip report.(Because I kept procrastinating) We leave for GKTW on 12/21/10!!!!!
> I have been so moved by all of the wonderful families here, I often think of and pray for the families.
> 
> Hi,
> I have been procrastinating beginning our report but since our MAW trip is just about two weeks away I thought I should really get to it!
> Our family characters are (me) Kim, DH Jon, DD Corrine 20 (junior at OSU GO BUCKS!), DD Alexis 13, DD Kaleah 3 Wish Child, DS Kalani 2.
> 
> Kaleah was 8 months old when she joined our family as our foster daughter. Her brother, Kalani joined us a few months later. They were both shaken babies, at four weeks old Kaleah had suffered several broken bones including a serious skull fracture and ribs; she was abused again at four months old.  This time she had new brain bleeds and a fractured femur. Her doctors didn't think she would survive a week, but she's a fighter! She was diagnosed with microcephaly (her head circumference is smaller than normal due to her brain not growing normally from the head trauma), CP- spastic quadriplegia, cortical visual impairment, HTN, Seizures, and Dysphasia.  Shes non verbal and has a Gastric/Jejunum feeding tube.
> Her first prognosis was grim, the doctors said we would be lucky if she lived to be 4 or 5 years old, shell be 4 in April!  She had constant seizures and episodes called brainstorming. She was so tiny and cried all the time, when we held her the crying often got worse. Any noise from a cough or sneeze would send her into a frenzy. She became over stimulated by touch, noise or lights.  We wondered if we would be able to do anything that would calm her. One night she was crying and as usual nothing we were doing helped. A baby commercial came on and Silent Night was playing, she stopped crying instantly. The commercial went off and the crying began, we reversed the show and played it again...no tears!  We began playing silent night and other Christmas Carols and she loved it!
> Slowly we got to be able to hold her without it causing her to brainstorm.  But her health was getting worse because she was getting pneumonia every month because she was a silently aspirating, even though we suctioned her by mouth and nose almost constantly. In November of 2008 she had a trach placed and that did wonders. She hasnt had pneumonia since! In 2009 she started to have kidney problems, she had VUR, she wasnt urinating well and the urine was backing up into her kidneys causing damage. She underwent treatment and now is straight cathed every 3-4 hours. They doctors wanted to do a procedure called a vesicostomy but we are trying to prevent it from happening, so far the cathing is working very well.
> We are so blessed right now because as of November 20, 2010 the children were adopted and ours forever!
> More soon



Bless your heart!!  How awesome that they have a forever family!  

I hope you guys have a wonderful time on your trip!!


----------



## maroo

What is the Big Give??

This is a frequently asked question...so I am going to try to address it and link it on the second post for later reference...

The Big Give was inspired by Oprah's Big Give (the TV show). It is a group of ladies and men on the DISboards that make custom clothes for families that need some pixie dust. It started with an active DISer that lost a son in a drunk driving accident only days after returning from Disney World. When it was time for their family to go back to Disney, the DISboutiquers made the family clothes to help make their trip extra special. 

This first Give went so well, that they have continued the tradition. Now they mainly select Wish Families. 

The Big Give is not in any way affiliated with MAW, Disney, GKTW or even officially by the DISboards. It is just a group of very kind ladies and men that just want to bless families that they come to know on the DIS. It is a completely volunteer thing.

The organizers try to include many MAW families that they "meet" and get to know on the DIS. (I am not an organizer - Lauren was actually a recipient and I now try to give back to future Gives.) 

However, it is impossible to include every family. They have to have a good amount of time to organize it (so if your trip is right around the corner, then they would not be able to do one). And these ladies have families, etc and sometimes life just gets in the way of being able to organize during certain times of the year, vacation, illness, etc, can all factor in to whether they can do a give at any given time.

Anyway...You may see the term "Big Give" in Pre-Trip reports and occasionally on the Wish Trippers thread...and that is what it means! 

If you have any questions about it, please let me know!


----------



## LindaBabe

It's that time again!  

Fairy Grandma Linda is going to Disney world and Disney Land in January.

  If you would like post cards sent to your wish kids, please *pm me with your wish child's name and SNAIL mail addy* - if I have time, I will also send to their siblings.  Please put *wish postcard* in the subject line!


----------



## maroo

I just revised the answer to the Big Give question...

I wrote that answer quite a while ago...when we had a lot fewer wish families on the DIS...and there was a time when they were able to include almost every single wish family they "met" on the DIS because there weren't quite as many active DISers going on wish trips.

But at this point, we have a lot of new families on the DIS - which is a good thing - a great thing, really - I love that our community here is growing!...

But it means that The Big Give folks really can't possibly include every family...

So I revised my answer to that question a little to reflect that...I just wanted to explain that, since I just posted the answer again... 

The Big Give is a wonderful thing and they really try to include as many families as possible.  If you are reading this and are interested in helping with The Big Give (the more that help, the more families they can include) then PM me and I can send you information about how you can get involved in sending wish families pixie dust for their trips.  You don't have to know how to sew.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Please send a little prayer that we will get some pixie dust. I just called Sea World to see if Korissa can have a private session with the dolphins after the dophin show and also to see if we can get a discounted ticket for Ashlee. Waiting for a call back. I also called Universal Studios to see about a discounted tickets. They told me to write a letter and send it to them. The letter is going out today. I had no luck at Disney World though.


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> Please send a little prayer that we will get some pixie dust. I just called Sea World to see if Korissa can have a private session with the dolphins after the dophin show and also to see if we can get a discounted ticket for Ashlee. Waiting for a call back. I also called Universal Studios to see about a discounted tickets. They told me to write a letter and send it to them. The letter is going out today. I had no luck at Disney World though.



Prayers for pixie dust coming your way.


----------



## Glo's wish

LindaBabe said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> Fairy Grandma Linda is going to Disney world and Disney Land in January.
> 
> If you would like post cards sent to your wish kids, please *pm me with your wish child's name and SNAIL mail addy* - if I have time, I will also send to their siblings.  Please put *wish postcard* in the subject line!



Linda- It's so great that you do this for the kids! You put a huge smile on my kids' faces when they received them. They still hang on the refridge!!!!


----------



## jj0plin

I heard back from MAW yesterday!  They just called to let me know that they received my HIPAA forms and were sending them on to the oncology office.  They also asked about Elliot's siblings and for all of our contact numbers.  Not much of a call, but it sure was exciting to see "Make A Wish" on my caller ID!

I started a PT Report Elliot's Wish Trip - the Premature Pre-Trip Report!


----------



## my2girlsrock

LindaBabe said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> Fairy Grandma Linda is going to Disney world and Disney Land in January.
> 
> If you would like post cards sent to your wish kids, please *pm me with your wish child's name and SNAIL mail addy* - if I have time, I will also send to their siblings.  Please put *wish postcard* in the subject line!



This is SOOOO nice of you to do this .... I am sure every child that gets one is thrilled!!!


----------



## my2girlsrock

Mom2mitokids said:


> Please send a little prayer that we will get some pixie dust. I just called Sea World to see if Korissa can have a private session with the dolphins after the dophin show and also to see if we can get a discounted ticket for Ashlee. Waiting for a call back. I also called Universal Studios to see about a discounted tickets. They told me to write a letter and send it to them. The letter is going out today. I had no luck at Disney World though.



Praying for some magic to happen .....


----------



## fulseasmama

Hi Everyone...it is so nice to see new families introducing themselves on here and getting a chance to see them starting their trip planning for their magical trips.  Welcome to all!!!

I just posted a long first attempt at an itinerary of sorts on my PTR (link below in my signature) and would welcome any suggestions to it.  Also I noticed I really have no idea what to do about eating at Seaworld, Universal Studios or Universal Islands of Adventure.  If anyone has good suggestions I would love them.  Thanks in advance for all the help.  You all Rock!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

jj0plin said:


> I heard back from MAW yesterday!  They just called to let me know that they received my HIPAA forms and were sending them on to the oncology office.  They also asked about Elliot's siblings and for all of our contact numbers.  Not much of a call, but it sure was exciting to see "Make A Wish" on my caller ID!
> 
> I started a PT Report Elliot's Wish Trip - the Premature Pre-Trip Report!



 I was so excited when we got that call! You are totally right! It is exciting seeing "Make A Wish" on your caller ID.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Well, yesterday I had bloods done to check my CA-125 (cancer antigen 125) levels and will recieve the results on Tuesday. Depending on the results, I will either have a laparoscopy done or not in a few weeks. The bloods went well, didn't hurt that much.  The nurse was pretty nice and I saw a good-looking one. Oh, well, right now Im focused on school and finals next week- well final 'cus i just take one.
No word from MAW.
Hope everyone's ok 
Pixie Dust and prayers to whomever needs it!


----------



## brookerene

Hi Happy, I hope your test results are on a positive note for you. My little boy, when he gets his labs drawn, says it tickles.  He insists on a butterfly needle and when he gets it he's in a good mood.  I hope your final goes well.  Don't get too stressed about it, but just do your best, answer what you know and what you don't make your best guess or answer that you can! If you hear from MAW shout it!  We want to know.  Take care.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

brookerene said:


> Hi Happy, I hope your test results are on a positive note for you. My little boy, when he gets his labs drawn, says it tickles.  He insists on a butterfly needle and when he gets it he's in a good mood.  I hope your final goes well.  Don't get too stressed about it, but just do your best, answer what you know and what you don't make your best guess or answer that you can! If you hear from MAW shout it!  We want to know.  Take care.



Thank you! I've never heard of any little child saying it "tickles"...that made me giggle a bit and it's better for him to say that than to say it hurts. I also insist on a butterfly needle even though I'm 15.  Even my nurse agrees with me...my veins are just too thin for adult needles. They've tried to poke me with adult-sized needles and every single time, no blood would come out because the needle went past the vein('cus it's just too big!) Then, I would get poked a second time..also have difficulties with the butterfly needle but then in the end, some blood would come out. I remember when i was in hospital a couple years ago for pneumonia and was poked 5 times with a butterfly needle because no blood would come out. The blood finally came out when I was poked in the hand, not the arm. Im usually not good with needles. I don't like them at all but I never retract my arm away from a nurse.
I 'll do my best on my final! It's English...and my teacher is this very analytical person and he said that during the final, we'll have to write a five-paragraph essay concerning a topic on Fahrenheit 451...not looking foward to that. Im just glad I'm excused from the others.
Waiting for MAW to respond is not an easy task, but it is a rewarding one.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi everyone. We just got back from using Ty's passport to go to Kennedy Space Center and also visited Magic Kingdom, DHS and we also went back for a visit to Give Kids The World. Ty did not want to leave GKTW. Melted my heart! We got to meet Pamela and Mattie and his siblings and family. It was quick (it was cold!) but really nice. I have pictures but need to download them. 

The day before we left(last Thursday) we got a call from Childrens that they wanted to move Ty's bladder surgery sooner. So for now it is scheduled for January 25th. Alot sooner then March and I have so much to do. He will also need to go inpatient for about 3 days between now and then to do some other testing. I am quite nervous about it all but know God is walking along side us. 

I will do a TR as soon as I get a chance to get started. We drove over 2000 miles and I am exhausted

I am praying for all who are waiting for their Wish to be granted as well as those who need pixie dust. I do read this thread quite a bit to keep up with the Wish Kids. Hugs to all


----------



## brookerene

Hi,
I'm glad that you are home and had a good trip.  How was the Space Center?  We are planning to go to the beach on our trip and have thought about swinging by there....  
I hope you are able to get things ready for the surgery.  Take care and I look forward to hearing more about your trip!


----------



## Emilyswish

nursekimber said:


> Kaleah Ruffin Pre Trip report
> 
> Hi we're the Rufffin Family; Kim (mom), Jon (dad), Corrine(daughter), Alexis(daughter), Kaleah(wish child), Kalani(son)
> 
> I did a short pre trip report.(Because I kept procrastinating) We leave for GKTW on 12/21/10!!!!!
> I have been so moved by all of the wonderful families here, I often think of and pray for the families.
> 
> Hi,
> I have been procrastinating beginning our report but since our MAW trip is just about two weeks away I thought I should really get to it!
> Our family characters are (me) Kim, DH Jon, DD Corrine 20 (junior at OSU GO BUCKS!), DD Alexis 13, DD Kaleah 3 Wish Child, DS Kalani 2.
> 
> Kaleah was 8 months old when she joined our family as our foster daughter. Her brother, Kalani joined us a few months later. They were both shaken babies, at four weeks old Kaleah had suffered several broken bones including a serious skull fracture and ribs; she was abused again at four months old.  This time she had new brain bleeds and a fractured femur. Her doctors didn't think she would survive a week, but she's a fighter! She was diagnosed with microcephaly (her head circumference is smaller than normal due to her brain not growing normally from the head trauma), CP- spastic quadriplegia, cortical visual impairment, HTN, Seizures, and Dysphasia.  Shes non verbal and has a Gastric/Jejunum feeding tube.
> Her first prognosis was grim, the doctors said we would be lucky if she lived to be 4 or 5 years old, shell be 4 in April!  She had constant seizures and episodes called brainstorming. She was so tiny and cried all the time, when we held her the crying often got worse. Any noise from a cough or sneeze would send her into a frenzy. She became over stimulated by touch, noise or lights.  We wondered if we would be able to do anything that would calm her. One night she was crying and as usual nothing we were doing helped. A baby commercial came on and Silent Night was playing, she stopped crying instantly. The commercial went off and the crying began, we reversed the show and played it again...no tears!  We began playing silent night and other Christmas Carols and she loved it!
> Slowly we got to be able to hold her without it causing her to brainstorm.  But her health was getting worse because she was getting pneumonia every month because she was a silently aspirating, even though we suctioned her by mouth and nose almost constantly. In November of 2008 she had a trach placed and that did wonders. She hasnt had pneumonia since! In 2009 she started to have kidney problems, she had VUR, she wasnt urinating well and the urine was backing up into her kidneys causing damage. She underwent treatment and now is straight cathed every 3-4 hours. They doctors wanted to do a procedure called a vesicostomy but we are trying to prevent it from happening, so far the cathing is working very well.
> We are so blessed right now because as of November 20, 2010 the children were adopted and ours forever!
> More soon



Wow! Your daughter and mine have so much in common.  Emily's medical issues come from a chromosome disorder, but she has CVI, kidney reflux, epilepsy, is non verbal, has a g-tube, and loves music too.  We arrive at GKTW on 12/27 so maybe we will have a chance to meet up with you before you leave?

My name is Aimee and you can check out my PTR, the link is in my signature.  Have a great trip!!!!




And to Tim, thanks so much for the tips!!!  45 minutes from the parking lot to MK?? Yikes.


----------



## 4monkeys

we are on our way.  will post sometime while we are.there.  good luck and prayers to all that need them!


----------



## Redwavess

Hi all,

I'm new!   I just joined last month, after lurking for awhile.   I'm not sure how to insert a link, but if you would like to check out our thread it is in the Pre-Trip thread, titled Mallory Makes a Magical Wish - PTR.  

So far we have dates, but no times!!  We are going February 19th-25th!!   

I need to get a rough draft of what to do on each day going.  I'm going to try to avoid the Magic Kingdom on the actual President's Holiday... any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks for reading!! 

Madeline


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Please send a little prayer that we will get some pixie dust. I just called Sea World to see if Korissa can have a private session with the dolphins after the dophin show and also to see if we can get a discounted ticket for Ashlee. Waiting for a call back. I also called Universal Studios to see about a discounted tickets. They told me to write a letter and send it to them. The letter is going out today. I had no luck at Disney World though.



Hopefully they will be able to help you with this...

It may be a long shot, though.  I think all of those organizations give so many free tickets to GKTW and are unable to really verify that someone is on a wish trip - so they don't really do much in the way of discounted tickets most of the time.  

When I was "negotiating" the "discount" for the PhotoPass CD, the lady I talked to said that Disney donates millions of dollars worth of tickets and goods to Give Kids the World each year.

You could get lucky, though!  And it never hurts to ask!  

As far as the dolphin thing...I bet they work something out on that.  



cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hi everyone. We just got back from using Ty's passport to go to Kennedy Space Center and also visited Magic Kingdom, DHS and we also went back for a visit to Give Kids The World. Ty did not want to leave GKTW. Melted my heart! We got to meet Pamela and Mattie and his siblings and family. It was quick (it was cold!) but really nice. I have pictures but need to download them.
> 
> The day before we left(last Thursday) we got a call from Childrens that they wanted to move Ty's bladder surgery sooner. So for now it is scheduled for January 25th. Alot sooner then March and I have so much to do. He will also need to go inpatient for about 3 days between now and then to do some other testing. I am quite nervous about it all but know God is walking along side us.
> 
> I will do a TR as soon as I get a chance to get started. We drove over 2000 miles and I am exhausted
> 
> I am praying for all who are waiting for their Wish to be granted as well as those who need pixie dust. I do read this thread quite a bit to keep up with the Wish Kids. Hugs to all



Would love to see the TR when you get started!   Put a link over here so that we can follow along.  

I hope the surgery goes well - I am glad they can do it sooner, but I am sure you will be busy getting everything together for it!

Don't you just love Mattie and family!    They are so sweet!  Christmas reminds me of their special night with the Gingerbread Men.   



4monkeys said:


> we are on our way.  will post sometime while we are.there.  good luck and prayers to all that need them!


----------



## maroo

We have two new wish trips linked on the first page!!! 

jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!!! 

They are still waiting on dates, but jump right in! 



Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011

And Mallory!    I was not sure if this was Make a Wish or another wish granting organization??


----------



## my2girlsrock

I am amazed by the amount of support & friendships that come from this board.  I am still fairly new to it & trying to remember everyone's names & stories.  

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the help that you already have given on my TR. We still have 3 months to go but I know once Christmas is over it is going to go sooooo fast & I will probably be posting some kind of question everyday, you will all be sick of me....


----------



## tinytreasures

I started Avy's pretrip report
I know it is early but I had a few mins this weekend to write it all out.
I will really need help picking out dates 
she can't handle heat at all but we want it to be warm enough for her to be able to go swimming
We are thinking of Star Wars weekend but worried about the crowds. Will it be safe for her that weekend with so many big people around or will she knocked around at all?
She can't handle a hit to the head at all. So backpacks are a huge concern for her.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2613192


----------



## Mom2mitokids

*We are down to 3 months!!!! 

    Much better than 7 months I started at. *


----------



## mjarecki

I haven't forgotten about our trip report, just been so busy!  We got back the week before Thanksgiving from Michael's trip and I've been so busy.  Seems we all have come down with sinus infections and we've had numerous school and work functions.  I'm hoping to get started on his trip report in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## brookerene

Mjerecki,
I was reading your PTR and have really enjoyed it...especially the photos of the Big Give. They are always fun to see! I see you left from Omaha.... did you go through NE MAW? We are too in April! So your schedule and times have given me ideas for ours! I'll be following along when you get your TR up here soon!
God Bless! 
__________________


----------



## that's nice

Emilyswish said:


> And to Tim, thanks so much for the tips!!!  45 minutes from the parking lot to MK?? Yikes.


No problem! 






4monkeys said:


> we are on our way.  will post sometime while we are.there.  good luck and prayers to all that need them!


I hope you are having a great time! 





maroo said:


> When I was "negotiating" the "discount" for the PhotoPass CD, the lady I talked to said that Disney donates millions of dollars worth of tickets and goods to Give Kids the World each year.


Wow.... that is a lot of money! 

I wish I was a fly on your wall during the negotiations! 





my2girlsrock said:


> I am amazed by the amount of support & friendships that come from this board.  I am still fairly new to it & trying to remember everyone's names & stories.


I agree, there are so many wonderful people on these boards.. that's why I have stuck around for so long! 

It takes a while to remember everyone so don't worry about that.


----------



## hollie1974

Hello all,
I just joined the board but have been reading it for awhile. Our daughter Lily was jsut recently approved for a wish from MAW and she wants Disney (yay!). I started a PTR (hope I did it right!!) if anyone is interested in reading it it's at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2614191
Looking forward to getting to know you all and read your TR's! 

Hollie


----------



## kailatilear

Heard from our MAW coordinator today.  The doctor did not approve Abby's wheelchair for disney.  I am assuming because she has one, although she has slightly outgrown hers (her feet touch the ground).  She has an appt. with him next Thursday for her fractured thumb (brace finally comes off...Merry Christmas to her), so I am going to talk to him about it then.  The coordinator told me to talk to him and see if I can persuade him to sign for the wheelchair.  She cannot do a whole lot of walking due to all the fractures she has had in her feet, legs and mainly her back.  Poor girl would be in so much pain that we would be in the villa more than the parks.  Please pray that the doctor agrees to the chair.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Heard from our MAW coordinator today.  The doctor did not approve Abby's wheelchair for disney.  I am assuming because she has one, although she has slightly outgrown hers (her feet touch the ground).  She has an appt. with him next Thursday for her fractured thumb (brace finally comes off...Merry Christmas to her), so I am going to talk to him about it then.  The coordinator told me to talk to him and see if I can persuade him to sign for the wheelchair.  She cannot do a whole lot of walking due to all the fractures she has had in her feet, legs and mainly her back.  Poor girl would be in so much pain that we would be in the villa more than the parks.  Please pray that the doctor agrees to the chair.



What kind of wheelchair are you looking for. You can rent a wheelchair for free with her button. Not sure if that's what you are talking about...or just plan on getting her a new wheelchair..sorry.


----------



## llurgy

Hi, tis me 

I am so sorry all you old timers for not checking into DisBoards and for not doing my Trip Report.

I just cant get my head around doing my Trip Report and because I cant seem to be able to do it  guilt is making it that I stay away from this forum.

Well, no more I say, I dont want to stay away from DisBoards.......So......I am giving up on the whole Trip Report idea for now and giving myself the go ahead to visit here guilt free without the whole Trip Report thing nagging my subconscious.

Is that OK??

BTW........How many times can YOU write Trip Report in a couple of small paragraphs without actually writing one?????

Mandy


----------



## Mom2mitokids

llurgy said:


> Hi, tis me
> 
> I am so sorry all you old timers for not checking into DisBoards and for not doing my Trip Report.
> 
> I just cant get my head around doing my Trip Report and because I cant seem to be able to do it  guilt is making it that I stay away from this forum.
> 
> Well, no more I say, I dont want to stay away from DisBoards.......So......I am giving up on the whole Trip Report idea for now and giving myself the go ahead to visit here guilt free without the whole Trip Report thing nagging my subconscious.
> 
> Is that OK??
> 
> BTW........How many times can YOU write Trip Report in a couple of small paragraphs without actually writing one?????
> 
> Mandy



Welcome back!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> What kind of wheelchair are you looking for. You can rent a wheelchair for free with her button. Not sure if that's what you are talking about...or just plan on getting her a new wheelchair..sorry.




Oh I didn't know that.  At all the parks, including Sea World?  That would really help.  Thank you so much.


----------



## tidrow

My family and I just returned from a week at GKTW. We won’t do a trip report or anything like that, but I got so much valuable information from this board that I thought I would pass on a few things in case it’s helpful to anyone else:

-GKTW is an amazing place. We had to reschedule our trip at one point because of an illness, and we nearly decided to stay at a Disney resort so we could make the trip sooner.  I’m so glad we waited for availability at GKTW. Beforehand, we were thinking of the vacation as a Disney trip during which we would stay at GKTW. I would say we now consider it a GKTW trip during which we visited Disney parks.

A few notes about GKTW:

-We didn’t plan to participate in the kids’ night out, but we decided to at the last minute. It was a great decision. There is a minimum of one volunteer per kid, and the kids get tons of attention. Our three boys had six or seven college students to themselves for two or three hours, culminating with the boys participating in Village Idol (something else I didn’t think we would do but am really glad we did).

- Some advice on Christmas at GKTW. Based on poor planning on our part, we didn’t get the most out of the Christmas evening. We got back to GKTW late and grabbed dinner before going to meet Santa. There was a long line for Santa, and we spent about an hour waiting for and meeting Santa. The experience was priceless (including Santa having everyone in the theater sing happy birthday to my boys), but we could have planned it all out better. Waiting for Santa caused us to miss the parade, carriage rides, and character meets. If I had to do it over, I would do one of two things: (1) skip dinner at the Gingerbread House to just participate in Christmas stuff and order pizza in the villa later or (2) wait until after the parade to get in line to meet Santa. 

-Just FYI on the fishing: It was fun to drop a line in the water, but I’m relatively certain no fish were caught when we were at the village.

On the theme parks:

-The treatment at the theme parks, both Disney and Universal, was amazing. As soon as people saw the Give Kids the World button, special treatment started. Just being in the vicinity of a character meet, for example, would often lead to a cast member approaching us to ask if we wanted to come meet the character. We never once called attention to being on a wish trip. We just made sure our son was wearing his GKTW button and the magic happened. I worried about feeling uncomfortable about all of this, but it was never an issue.

There was one exception, which was Magic Kingdom. Our experience there, while terrific, was notably different than any other park. We spent two days there (one for a hard ticket event) at the beginning of our trip. My wife and I agreed after our days at the Magic Kingdom that we had great days but also that our experiences as a wish family were exactly identical to what they would have been had we gone on any other trip there with our child who uses a wheelchair. Having a wish button or GAK card didn’t make a difference. So, we sometimes used different wheelchair lines, but that didn’t necessarily mean a shorter wait. 

A few examples: At Haunted Mansion, we were put in a wheelchair line. Every once in a while a cast member would take one fast pass group and one person from the wheelchair line. It ended up being a relatively long wait, and we saw people who entered the regular line behind us exiting the ride well before we got on. Combining this with the fact that going in with a wheelchair requires missing part of the ride, I ended up wishing I had carried my child and gone through the regular line. At Goofy’s Barnstormer, I went up to the ride with my three boys. My wish kid wasn’t sure he wanted to do it. I talked with him for a minute while the cast member waited. He ultimately said “no,” and she pointed the other two boys to the regular line. I don’t mean to complain about this; it was just a different experience than at other parks. We gave up after waiting a while to get on Dumbo and no evidence that the line was going to move. One more example: We had a character lunch at the Crystal Palace on the birthday of my wish kid and his twin brother. I had read that Disney did cupcakes on birthdays, and I put in our reservation that it was a birthday. I said something about it to our server and she said “Oh, yea, I can do that if you want me to.” She came back a few minutes later, put two cupcakes on the table, and said “Let me know when you want to do it.” 

There are a few other examples, but I know I sound like a whiner now. The point is just that Magic Kingdom was notably different from a wish trip standpoint than other parks. I thought it might be an issue of training of cast members, but it was so across the board at one park compared to another that I’m not sure. I did hear a woman at GKTW complaining specifically about Magic Kingdom. It was the only time all week I heard anyone complain about anything. She was upset and said she had formally complained (I’m not sure to whom). I didn’t say anything, but I found it interesting that our experiences with the parks paralleled each other.

A couple other notes:

-I planned out our trip in detail before we left. Other than what parks we did on which days, the plan went out the window almost immediately, and we were happy it did. For one thing, our kids slept much later each morning than they do at home. They’re exhausting days for kids, and ours caught up by sleeping in. For another, it’s easy to hang around GKTW. For example, we might have planned to be at a park at opening at 9 AM. We would get up, head to Gingerbread House for breakfast, decide to do a carrousel ride, find out that a Disney character is at the Village meeting kids, go see said character, grab some ice cream, and suddenly we're waiting the last few minutes before Katie’s Kitchen opens at 11 so we can order sandwiches to take to the park with us. I will say that the one day we got it together to get to a park near opening time made a huge difference in what we were able to do at the park.

-You really do need an extra bag for things you get. We didn’t bring one, and it made packing the final morning a bit stressful.

-When we checked in, GKTW offered us TSA help at the Orlando Airport for our return flight. If you get this option, take it! We didn’t know what it was, but we said sure. We ended up nearly cancelling it, but thank god we didn’t, because it was a lifesaver.


----------



## jj0plin

tidrow said:


> My family and I just returned from a week at GKTW. We wont do a trip report or anything like that, but I got so much valuable information from this board that I thought I would pass on a few things in case its helpful to anyone else:
> 
> -GKTW is an amazing place. We had to reschedule our trip at one point because of an illness, and we nearly decided to stay at a Disney resort so we could make the trip sooner.  Im so glad we waited for availability at GKTW. Beforehand, we were thinking of the vacation as a Disney trip during which we would stay at GKTW. I would say we now consider it a GKTW trip during which we visited Disney parks.
> 
> A few notes about GKTW:
> 
> -We didnt plan to participate in the kids night out, but we decided to at the last minute. It was a great decision. There is a minimum of one volunteer per kid, and the kids get tons of attention. Our three boys had six or seven college students to themselves for two or three hours, culminating with the boys participating in Village Idol (something else I didnt think we would do but am really glad we did).
> 
> - Some advice on Christmas at GKTW. Based on poor planning on our part, we didnt get the most out of the Christmas evening. We got back to GKTW late and grabbed dinner before going to meet Santa. There was a long line for Santa, and we spent about an hour waiting for and meeting Santa. The experience was priceless (including Santa having everyone in the theater sing happy birthday to my boys), but we could have planned it all out better. Waiting for Santa caused us to miss the parade, carriage rides, and character meets. If I had to do it over, I would do one of two things: (1) skip dinner at the Gingerbread House to just participate in Christmas stuff and order pizza in the villa later or (2) wait until after the parade to get in line to meet Santa.
> 
> -Just FYI on the fishing: It was fun to drop a line in the water, but Im relatively certain no fish were caught when we were at the village.
> 
> On the theme parks:
> 
> -The treatment at the theme parks, both Disney and Universal, was amazing. As soon as people saw the Give Kids the World button, special treatment started. Just being in the vicinity of a character meet, for example, would often lead to a cast member approaching us to ask if we wanted to come meet the character. We never once called attention to being on a wish trip. We just made sure our son was wearing his GKTW button and the magic happened. I worried about feeling uncomfortable about all of this, but it was never an issue.
> 
> There was one exception, which was Magic Kingdom. Our experience there, while terrific, was notably different than any other park. We spent two days there (one for a hard ticket event) at the beginning of our trip. My wife and I agreed after our days at the Magic Kingdom that we had great days but also that our experiences as a wish family were exactly identical to what they would have been had we gone on any other trip there with our child who uses a wheelchair. Having a wish button or GAK card didnt make a difference. So, we sometimes used different wheelchair lines, but that didnt necessarily mean a shorter wait.
> 
> A few examples: At Haunted Mansion, we were put in a wheelchair line. Every once in a while a cast member would take one fast pass group and one person from the wheelchair line. It ended up being a relatively long wait, and we saw people who entered the regular line behind us exiting the ride well before we got on. Combining this with the fact that going in with a wheelchair requires missing part of the ride, I ended up wishing I had carried my child and gone through the regular line. At Goofys Barnstormer, I went up to the ride with my three boys. My wish kid wasnt sure he wanted to do it. I talked with him for a minute while the cast member waited. He ultimately said no, and she pointed the other two boys to the regular line. I dont mean to complain about this; it was just a different experience than at other parks. We gave up after waiting a while to get on Dumbo and no evidence that the line was going to move. One more example: We had a character lunch at the Crystal Palace on the birthday of my wish kid and his twin brother. I had read that Disney did cupcakes on birthdays, and I put in our reservation that it was a birthday. I said something about it to our server and she said Oh, yea, I can do that if you want me to. She came back a few minutes later, put two cupcakes on the table, and said Let me know when you want to do it.
> 
> There are a few other examples, but I know I sound like a whiner now. The point is just that Magic Kingdom was notably different from a wish trip standpoint than other parks. I thought it might be an issue of training of cast members, but it was so across the board at one park compared to another that Im not sure. I did hear a woman at GKTW complaining specifically about Magic Kingdom. It was the only time all week I heard anyone complain about anything. She was upset and said she had formally complained (Im not sure to whom). I didnt say anything, but I found it interesting that our experiences with the parks paralleled each other.
> 
> A couple other notes:
> 
> -I planned out our trip in detail before we left. Other than what parks we did on which days, the plan went out the window almost immediately, and we were happy it did. For one thing, our kids slept much later each morning than they do at home. Theyre exhausting days for kids, and ours caught up by sleeping in. For another, its easy to hang around GKTW. For example, we might have planned to be at a park at opening at 9 AM. We would get up, head to Gingerbread House for breakfast, decide to do a carrousel ride, find out that a Disney character is at the Village meeting kids, go see said character, grab some ice cream, and suddenly we're waiting the last few minutes before Katies Kitchen opens at 11 so we can order sandwiches to take to the park with us. I will say that the one day we got it together to get to a park near opening time made a huge difference in what we were able to do at the park.
> 
> -You really do need an extra bag for things you get. We didnt bring one, and it made packing the final morning a bit stressful.
> 
> -When we checked in, GKTW offered us TSA help at the Orlando Airport for our return flight. If you get this option, take it! We didnt know what it was, but we said sure. We ended up nearly cancelling it, but thank god we didnt, because it was a lifesaver.



thanks for all the great tips!  I know i will want to hit the parks very early and it's going to be so hard to motivate the rest of my group to hustle! It stinks that your magic kingdom experience wasn't as magical as some of the ones I've read on here.


----------



## maroo

mjarecki said:


> I haven't forgotten about our trip report, just been so busy!  We got back the week before Thanksgiving from Michael's trip and I've been so busy.  Seems we all have come down with sinus infections and we've had numerous school and work functions.  I'm hoping to get started on his trip report in the next couple of weeks.



I hope you guys feel better soon!  It is crazy coming back any time of the year...but I think coming back into a holiday season is worse!  No worries!  We will love to read it when you can get to it. 



hollie1974 said:


> Hello all,
> I just joined the board but have been reading it for awhile. Our daughter Lily was jsut recently approved for a wish from MAW and she wants Disney (yay!). I started a PTR (hope I did it right!!) if anyone is interested in reading it it's at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2614191
> Looking forward to getting to know you all and read your TR's!
> 
> Hollie



 to the DIS!!  I will link this on the first page here! 



that's nice said:


> Wow.... that is a lot of money!
> 
> I wish I was a fly on your wall during the negotiations!



Negotiations was really too strong of a word.  That is the hazard of writing on here when I am at work... lol.  

I negotiate junk all day...but that was more of a...I don't know...discussion.    Who knows.  



kailatilear said:


> Heard from our MAW coordinator today.  The doctor did not approve Abby's wheelchair for disney.  I am assuming because she has one, although she has slightly outgrown hers (her feet touch the ground).  She has an appt. with him next Thursday for her fractured thumb (brace finally comes off...Merry Christmas to her), so I am going to talk to him about it then.  The coordinator told me to talk to him and see if I can persuade him to sign for the wheelchair.  She cannot do a whole lot of walking due to all the fractures she has had in her feet, legs and mainly her back.  Poor girl would be in so much pain that we would be in the villa more than the parks.  Please pray that the doctor agrees to the chair.



Do you think she will just need it for the parks?  Or will you want it at GKTW and such? 

I know you can get one to use at the airport at no cost (and you should definitely request one, because it is a large airport with lots of walking).

And you can get one for free with your "button" that GKTW gives you once you get to the parks - and they will have plenty of push wheelchairs.  

But if she needs a special size (if a regular chair will be too big)...then you will need approval to get her one.  

I bet the dr did not realize you really wanted to have one.  It is possible he never even saw the form.  



llurgy said:


> Hi, tis me
> 
> I am so sorry all you old timers for not checking into DisBoards and for not doing my Trip Report.
> 
> I just cant get my head around doing my Trip Report and because I cant seem to be able to do it  guilt is making it that I stay away from this forum.
> 
> Well, no more I say, I dont want to stay away from DisBoards.......So......I am giving up on the whole Trip Report idea for now and giving myself the go ahead to visit here guilt free without the whole Trip Report thing nagging my subconscious.
> 
> Is that OK??
> 
> BTW........How many times can YOU write Trip Report in a couple of small paragraphs without actually writing one?????
> 
> Mandy



Mandy!!!!

Oh my gosh...Sister...

Really...You had your hands very, very full right after your trip...hello - major brain surgery ...no one could have expected you guys to do a TR!!  No way.  

You did an amazing job keeping us all updated on Becca and how she has been doing - that is the important thing!

I still have her letter to me hanging on my fridge and think (and pray) for her often!    What a sweetheart!

Welcome back...and please, please, please don't feel bad at all for not doing a TR.  You feel free to do one or not...it is TOTALLY ok!   

Please keep hanging out with us here! 

If you did want to do just a picture report - you can.  It doesn't have to be a lot of words or anything.    If you want...only if you want!    No pressure at all, ok??

PS - anyone else lurking out there...come back and join us.


----------



## maroo

tidrow said:


> My family and I just returned from a week at GKTW. We wont do a trip report or anything like that, but I got so much valuable information from this board that I thought I would pass on a few things in case its helpful to anyone else:
> 
> -GKTW is an amazing place. We had to reschedule our trip at one point because of an illness, and we nearly decided to stay at a Disney resort so we could make the trip sooner.  Im so glad we waited for availability at GKTW. Beforehand, we were thinking of the vacation as a Disney trip during which we would stay at GKTW. I would say we now consider it a GKTW trip during which we visited Disney parks.
> 
> 
> GKTW is amazing, isn't it.  I still have not figured out how to describe it to other people trying to decide between staying on Disney property and staying at GKTW...but it helps when other families report back!
> 
> 
> A few notes about GKTW:
> 
> -We didnt plan to participate in the kids night out, but we decided to at the last minute. It was a great decision. There is a minimum of one volunteer per kid, and the kids get tons of attention. Our three boys had six or seven college students to themselves for two or three hours, culminating with the boys participating in Village Idol (something else I didnt think we would do but am really glad we did).
> 
> 
> This is great feedback!  We could not participate because of some of the rules regarding the level of disabilities they can handle...but I sure wish we would have considered Village Idol.  Sounds fun!!
> 
> 
> - Some advice on Christmas at GKTW. Based on poor planning on our part, we didnt get the most out of the Christmas evening. We got back to GKTW late and grabbed dinner before going to meet Santa. There was a long line for Santa, and we spent about an hour waiting for and meeting Santa. The experience was priceless (including Santa having everyone in the theater sing happy birthday to my boys), but we could have planned it all out better. Waiting for Santa caused us to miss the parade, carriage rides, and character meets. If I had to do it over, I would do one of two things: (1) skip dinner at the Gingerbread House to just participate in Christmas stuff and order pizza in the villa later or (2) wait until after the parade to get in line to meet Santa.
> 
> This is a good point about Santa... I generally recommend they do it first and do it early...but you are right...doing it late could really help, too!  I have heard awesome things about Santa at GKTW!!
> 
> 
> -Just FYI on the fishing: It was fun to drop a line in the water, but Im relatively certain no fish were caught when we were at the village.
> 
> Aww...I wish the kids could all catch fish!
> 
> Maybe one of the lurkers at GKTW could work on this...I know we fish all the time in Lauren's grandparents lake and we throw back the little fish so that they can keep catching them...and they feed the fish a lot and really help them grow so that the kids can catch them...they usually catch dozens.  Maybe GKTW needs some fish person from MS to go stock their lake.
> 
> 
> On the theme parks:
> 
> -The treatment at the theme parks, both Disney and Universal, was amazing. As soon as people saw the Give Kids the World button, special treatment started. Just being in the vicinity of a character meet, for example, would often lead to a cast member approaching us to ask if we wanted to come meet the character. We never once called attention to being on a wish trip. We just made sure our son was wearing his GKTW button and the magic happened. I worried about feeling uncomfortable about all of this, but it was never an issue.
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta)"]This was our experience as well...as soon as we got over the "uncomfortable" part - it was awesome![/COLOR]
> 
> There was one exception, which was Magic Kingdom. Our experience there, while terrific, was notably different than any other park. We spent two days there (one for a hard ticket event) at the beginning of our trip. My wife and I agreed after our days at the Magic Kingdom that we had great days but also that our experiences as a wish family were exactly identical to what they would have been had we gone on any other trip there with our child who uses a wheelchair. Having a wish button or GAK card didnt make a difference. So, we sometimes used different wheelchair lines, but that didnt necessarily mean a shorter wait.
> 
> Wow!  That really stinks.  I don't see this as whining at all - it is good information.  I do think it is a training issue, though...because we never had any issues there?  They usually take kids through the line pretty fast?  Bummer on all of the issues there!  And what is up at the Crystal Palace?!?
> 
> 
> A few examples: At Haunted Mansion, we were put in a wheelchair line. Every once in a while a cast member would take one fast pass group and one person from the wheelchair line. It ended up being a relatively long wait, and we saw people who entered the regular line behind us exiting the ride well before we got on. Combining this with the fact that going in with a wheelchair requires missing part of the ride, I ended up wishing I had carried my child and gone through the regular line. At Goofys Barnstormer, I went up to the ride with my three boys. My wish kid wasnt sure he wanted to do it. I talked with him for a minute while the cast member waited. He ultimately said no, and she pointed the other two boys to the regular line. I dont mean to complain about this; it was just a different experience than at other parks. We gave up after waiting a while to get on Dumbo and no evidence that the line was going to move. One more example: We had a character lunch at the Crystal Palace on the birthday of my wish kid and his twin brother. I had read that Disney did cupcakes on birthdays, and I put in our reservation that it was a birthday. I said something about it to our server and she said Oh, yea, I can do that if you want me to. She came back a few minutes later, put two cupcakes on the table, and said Let me know when you want to do it.
> 
> There are a few other examples, but I know I sound like a whiner now. The point is just that Magic Kingdom was notably different from a wish trip standpoint than other parks. I thought it might be an issue of training of cast members, but it was so across the board at one park compared to another that Im not sure. I did hear a woman at GKTW complaining specifically about Magic Kingdom. It was the only time all week I heard anyone complain about anything. She was upset and said she had formally complained (Im not sure to whom). I didnt say anything, but I found it interesting that our experiences with the parks paralleled each other.
> 
> A couple other notes:
> 
> -I planned out our trip in detail before we left. Other than what parks we did on which days, the plan went out the window almost immediately, and we were happy it did. For one thing, our kids slept much later each morning than they do at home. Theyre exhausting days for kids, and ours caught up by sleeping in. For another, its easy to hang around GKTW. For example, we might have planned to be at a park at opening at 9 AM. We would get up, head to Gingerbread House for breakfast, decide to do a carrousel ride, find out that a Disney character is at the Village meeting kids, go see said character, grab some ice cream, and suddenly we're waiting the last few minutes before Katies Kitchen opens at 11 so we can order sandwiches to take to the park with us. I will say that the one day we got it together to get to a park near opening time made a huge difference in what we were able to do at the park.
> 
> [COLOR="Magenta)"]This is a consistent thing I hear from Wish Families when they give feedback or do a TR - that the plans go out the window once you get there.  Which is awesome...Each trip is so different for each family and things sorta end up turning out different than you planned - but almost always in a good way. [/COLOR]
> 
> -You really do need an extra bag for things you get. We didnt bring one, and it made packing the final morning a bit stressful.
> 
> YES!  Bring an extra bag.  Or two.  Really.
> 
> 
> -When we checked in, GKTW offered us TSA help at the Orlando Airport for our return flight. If you get this option, take it! We didnt know what it was, but we said sure. We ended up nearly cancelling it, but thank god we didnt, because it was a lifesaver.



Awesome report...

I will make notes above in Pink...but I am just wondering...what was the TSA help?

Can you PM that information to me...not sure if it would be appropriate to discuss on the board for all to see (don't want to break any rules with the TSA)...but I am very curious what help they are able to provide and can pass that one to families through PM's - if you don't mind.


----------



## kailatilear

Do you think she will just need it for the parks?  Or will you want it at GKTW and such? 
Yes she will need it at the parks and I was hoping to have one at GKTW, just in case she is experiencing any bone pain from lots of activity. 

I know you can get one to use at the airport at no cost (and you should definitely request one, because it is a large airport with lots of walking).

I am definitely going to request one at the airport, not so much Richmond because that is a smaller airport, but the one in FL is a different story.

And you can get one for free with your "button" that GKTW gives you once you get to the parks - and they will have plenty of push wheelchairs.  

  That is great that we can get one for her free at the parks.
But if she needs a special size (if a regular chair will be too big)...then you will need approval to get her one.  

She can do a standard chair, actually it is easier for my husband to push since he is 6' 3". :laughing:

I bet the dr did not realize you really wanted to have one.  It is possible he never even saw the form.  
You are right, I never even thought of that.  She goes to him next Thursday for her fractured thumb that we are dealing with now and for her back pain, so I am hoping to be able to talk to him then.


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> Do you think she will just need it for the parks?  Or will you want it at GKTW and such?
> Yes she will need it at the parks and I was hoping to have one at GKTW, just in case she is experiencing any bone pain from lots of activity.
> 
> I know you can get one to use at the airport at no cost (and you should definitely request one, because it is a large airport with lots of walking).
> 
> I am definitely going to request one at the airport, not so much Richmond because that is a smaller airport, but the one in FL is a different story.
> 
> And you can get one for free with your "button" that GKTW gives you once you get to the parks - and they will have plenty of push wheelchairs.
> 
> That is great that we can get one for her free at the parks.
> But if she needs a special size (if a regular chair will be too big)...then you will need approval to get her one.
> 
> She can do a standard chair, actually it is easier for my husband to push since he is 6' 3". :laughing:
> 
> I bet the dr did not realize you really wanted to have one.  It is possible he never even saw the form.
> You are right, I never even thought of that.  She goes to him next Thursday for her fractured thumb that we are dealing with now and for her back pain, so I am hoping to be able to talk to him then.




Yeah...of course, all of the doctors at my office look at every single form........  

I bet the dr will sign off for it once he realizes you actually want it. 

At least you should be "ok" either way...

We used Apple Scooters to rent a regular wheelchair for Baker for his trip to Disney (he is autistic and had hurt his foot in the tornado and had to have it at the resort and parks) and they will deliver it to the "resort" - including Give Kids the World - and it is not terribly expensive.  I think it might have been $70 for the whole week for Baker - and we were able to get him a chair that was a bit skinnier, but still as tall so that we could all push him, if that makes any sense.  

I would ask them if they have any Wish Trip discounts.  IF the doctor doesn't sign off on it.


----------



## tidrow

I think GKTW offered to set it up for everyone. What it amounted to was a TSA agent meeting us at the counter for our airline and escorting us through security and to our gate. It was such a big help.

On the kids night out: Our wish kid has very significant medical issues that require 24 hour nursing or parent support. What we did was just hover nearby, out of sight of the kids but accessible to the volunteers if they needed us (they also had our mobile phone #). My son's medical issues didn't come up in terms of eligibility to participate. We might have just slipped through the cracks in that regard.


----------



## that's nice

tidrow said:


> I think GKTW offered to set it up for everyone. What it amounted to was a TSA agent meeting us at the counter for our airline and escorting us through security and to our gate. It was such a big help.



We weren't offered any TSA help when checking in or out of GKTW. Maybe this is reserved for children in wheelchairs or for kids that have greater needs than others. 


Thanks for your review! GKTW is such a great place in it self. I think all the volunteers make it so much more magical!  I can understand your frustration in MK. I think we found a few CMs in MK who could care less about the button or the GAC card.


----------



## kailatilear

maroo said:


> Yeah...of course, all of the doctors at my office look at every single form........
> 
> I bet the dr will sign off for it once he realizes you actually want it.
> 
> At least you should be "ok" either way...
> 
> We used Apple Scooters to rent a regular wheelchair for Baker for his trip to Disney (he is autistic and had hurt his foot in the tornado and had to have it at the resort and parks) and they will deliver it to the "resort" - including Give Kids the World - and it is not terribly expensive.  I think it might have been $70 for the whole week for Baker - and we were able to get him a chair that was a bit skinnier, but still as tall so that we could all push him, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I would ask them if they have any Wish Trip discounts.  IF the doctor doesn't sign off on it.




I hope he does once I talk to him in person.  

I might have to check out Apple Scooters, just in case.  

Did you call ahead or when you got there?

Great idea about the Wish Trip discounts.

Thanks so much.


----------



## tinytreasures

I have to share

Avy was just playing on the floor with baby bear (our newest foster baby) She was dancing the Mayor Clayton stuffed animal on his belly, then on the floor and back to his tummy. Baby Bear did his first ever Belly laugh it was so cute we all laughed and laughed with him. It went on for a good 5 mins till he grabbed it from Avy and rolled over on top of him


----------



## llurgy

that's nice said:


> We weren't offered any TSA help when checking in or out of GKTW. Maybe this is reserved for children in wheelchairs or for kids that have greater needs than others.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your review! GKTW is such a great place in it self. I think all the volunteers make it so much more magical!  I can understand your frustration in MK. I think we found a few CMs in MK who could care less about the button or the GAC card.


When we went at the beginning of 2009 MK was the worst in our opinion too.  They were very blase and just not bothered about the wheelchair/GKTW badge or anything, they just pointed us to the Wheelchair access and left us to it.
The rest of the parks were quite good but Universal Studio's treated us like royalty throughout our visit, they couldnt do enough for us, even down to sometimes keeping us company whilst waiting to go on rides.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> Oh I didn't know that.  At all the parks, including Sea World?  That would really help.  Thank you so much.



All parks. Just show Abby's button at the Stroller/wheelchair rental. They will tell you at the orientation.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

llurgy said:


> Hi, tis me
> 
> I am so sorry all you old timers for not checking into DisBoards and for not doing my Trip Report.
> 
> I just cant get my head around doing my Trip Report and because I cant seem to be able to do it  guilt is making it that I stay away from this forum.
> 
> Well, no more I say, I dont want to stay away from DisBoards.......So......I am giving up on the whole Trip Report idea for now and giving myself the go ahead to visit here guilt free without the whole Trip Report thing nagging my subconscious.
> 
> Is that OK??
> 
> BTW........How many times can YOU write Trip Report in a couple of small paragraphs without actually writing one?????
> 
> Mandy



I just read her PTR this afternoon and I'm sorry for all Becca went through after her trip. How is she now?


----------



## Mom2mitokids

tidrow said:


> My family and I just returned from a week at GKTW. We wont do a trip report or anything like that, but I got so much valuable information from this board that I thought I would pass on a few things in case its helpful to anyone else:
> 
> -GKTW is an amazing place. We had to reschedule our trip at one point because of an illness, and we nearly decided to stay at a Disney resort so we could make the trip sooner.  Im so glad we waited for availability at GKTW. Beforehand, we were thinking of the vacation as a Disney trip during which we would stay at GKTW. I would say we now consider it a GKTW trip during which we visited Disney parks.
> 
> A few notes about GKTW:
> 
> -We didnt plan to participate in the kids night out, but we decided to at the last minute. It was a great decision. There is a minimum of one volunteer per kid, and the kids get tons of attention. Our three boys had six or seven college students to themselves for two or three hours, culminating with the boys participating in Village Idol (something else I didnt think we would do but am really glad we did).
> 
> - Some advice on Christmas at GKTW. Based on poor planning on our part, we didnt get the most out of the Christmas evening. We got back to GKTW late and grabbed dinner before going to meet Santa. There was a long line for Santa, and we spent about an hour waiting for and meeting Santa. The experience was priceless (including Santa having everyone in the theater sing happy birthday to my boys), but we could have planned it all out better. Waiting for Santa caused us to miss the parade, carriage rides, and character meets. If I had to do it over, I would do one of two things: (1) skip dinner at the Gingerbread House to just participate in Christmas stuff and order pizza in the villa later or (2) wait until after the parade to get in line to meet Santa.
> 
> -Just FYI on the fishing: It was fun to drop a line in the water, but Im relatively certain no fish were caught when we were at the village.
> 
> On the theme parks:
> 
> -The treatment at the theme parks, both Disney and Universal, was amazing. As soon as people saw the Give Kids the World button, special treatment started. Just being in the vicinity of a character meet, for example, would often lead to a cast member approaching us to ask if we wanted to come meet the character. We never once called attention to being on a wish trip. We just made sure our son was wearing his GKTW button and the magic happened. I worried about feeling uncomfortable about all of this, but it was never an issue.
> 
> There was one exception, which was Magic Kingdom. Our experience there, while terrific, was notably different than any other park. We spent two days there (one for a hard ticket event) at the beginning of our trip. My wife and I agreed after our days at the Magic Kingdom that we had great days but also that our experiences as a wish family were exactly identical to what they would have been had we gone on any other trip there with our child who uses a wheelchair. Having a wish button or GAK card didnt make a difference. So, we sometimes used different wheelchair lines, but that didnt necessarily mean a shorter wait.
> 
> A few examples: At Haunted Mansion, we were put in a wheelchair line. Every once in a while a cast member would take one fast pass group and one person from the wheelchair line. It ended up being a relatively long wait, and we saw people who entered the regular line behind us exiting the ride well before we got on. Combining this with the fact that going in with a wheelchair requires missing part of the ride, I ended up wishing I had carried my child and gone through the regular line. At Goofys Barnstormer, I went up to the ride with my three boys. My wish kid wasnt sure he wanted to do it. I talked with him for a minute while the cast member waited. He ultimately said no, and she pointed the other two boys to the regular line. I dont mean to complain about this; it was just a different experience than at other parks. We gave up after waiting a while to get on Dumbo and no evidence that the line was going to move. One more example: We had a character lunch at the Crystal Palace on the birthday of my wish kid and his twin brother. I had read that Disney did cupcakes on birthdays, and I put in our reservation that it was a birthday. I said something about it to our server and she said Oh, yea, I can do that if you want me to. She came back a few minutes later, put two cupcakes on the table, and said Let me know when you want to do it.
> 
> There are a few other examples, but I know I sound like a whiner now. The point is just that Magic Kingdom was notably different from a wish trip standpoint than other parks. I thought it might be an issue of training of cast members, but it was so across the board at one park compared to another that Im not sure. I did hear a woman at GKTW complaining specifically about Magic Kingdom. It was the only time all week I heard anyone complain about anything. She was upset and said she had formally complained (Im not sure to whom). I didnt say anything, but I found it interesting that our experiences with the parks paralleled each other.
> 
> A couple other notes:
> 
> -I planned out our trip in detail before we left. Other than what parks we did on which days, the plan went out the window almost immediately, and we were happy it did. For one thing, our kids slept much later each morning than they do at home. Theyre exhausting days for kids, and ours caught up by sleeping in. For another, its easy to hang around GKTW. For example, we might have planned to be at a park at opening at 9 AM. We would get up, head to Gingerbread House for breakfast, decide to do a carrousel ride, find out that a Disney character is at the Village meeting kids, go see said character, grab some ice cream, and suddenly we're waiting the last few minutes before Katies Kitchen opens at 11 so we can order sandwiches to take to the park with us. I will say that the one day we got it together to get to a park near opening time made a huge difference in what we were able to do at the park.
> 
> -You really do need an extra bag for things you get. We didnt bring one, and it made packing the final morning a bit stressful.
> 
> -When we checked in, GKTW offered us TSA help at the Orlando Airport for our return flight. If you get this option, take it! We didnt know what it was, but we said sure. We ended up nearly cancelling it, but thank god we didnt, because it was a lifesaver.



I really believe that they see so many Wish kids a day that it gets old to them. We had a few experiences like you. Then you go to Universal....wow! They grabbed your hand and took you on the rides. Ask where we wanted to sit. We even had a cast member walk with us for a few taking us to the Characters.


----------



## llurgy

Mom2mitokids said:


> I just read her PTR this afternoon and I'm sorry for all Becca went through after her trip. How is she now?



She is quite good thanks 
She still isnt back to the levels she was pre Brain surgery but we muddle along and accept the fact that there are things she cant do anymore.  The differences are not that big as she has never been able to do all that much  Bless her 

She is happy and content, that is the main thing, and of course ooking forward to Christmas 

I have to read a coupla hundred pages of this thread now to get myself back on track after being away for so long


----------



## maroo

tidrow said:


> I think GKTW offered to set it up for everyone. What it amounted to was a TSA agent meeting us at the counter for our airline and escorting us through security and to our gate. It was such a big help.
> 
> On the kids night out: Our wish kid has very significant medical issues that require 24 hour nursing or parent support. What we did was just hover nearby, out of sight of the kids but accessible to the volunteers if they needed us (they also had our mobile phone #). My son's medical issues didn't come up in terms of eligibility to participate. We might have just slipped through the cracks in that regard.



I guess we never really checked out the Parents Night Out - I had just read on the website that they won't supervise any child that needs help with bathroom stuff...Which, really makes a lot of sense.  But it seems like a lot of the wish kids would be excluded...so I am glad that they have made some sort of compromise on that?



that's nice said:


> We weren't offered any TSA help when checking in or out of GKTW. Maybe this is reserved for children in wheelchairs or for kids that have greater needs than others.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your review! GKTW is such a great place in it self. I think all the volunteers make it so much more magical!  I can understand your frustration in MK. I think we found a few CMs in MK who could care less about the button or the GAC card.



You think they are new?  Or maybe they have more things "to do" with the wheelchairs and GAC cards since that park is less accessible?  I am just baffled by the difference at the MK vs other parks?



kailatilear said:


> I hope he does once I talk to him in person.
> 
> I might have to check out Apple Scooters, just in case.
> 
> Did you call ahead or when you got there?
> 
> Great idea about the Wish Trip discounts.
> 
> Thanks so much.



I would call ahead.  You can actually reserve it on their website...which I think is www.applescooters.com or something like that?  

But you can also call...and I think I would do that to make sure they will deliver to GKTW and see what the price is for a Make a Wish family.  

You also might want to call GKTW and see if they already have a contract of sorts with another company that may offer deeper discounts, too, if Apple won't offer you a discount.  Apple was the cheapest that I found, though...and their customer service was great!



tinytreasures said:


> I have to share
> 
> Avy was just playing on the floor with baby bear (our newest foster baby) She was dancing the Mayor Clayton stuffed animal on his belly, then on the floor and back to his tummy. Baby Bear did his first ever Belly laugh it was so cute we all laughed and laughed with him. It went on for a good 5 mins till he grabbed it from Avy and rolled over on top of him



Awww!!  



llurgy said:


> When we went at the beginning of 2009 MK was the worst in our opinion too.  They were very blase and just not bothered about the wheelchair/GKTW badge or anything, they just pointed us to the Wheelchair access and left us to it.
> The rest of the parks were quite good but Universal Studio's treated us like royalty throughout our visit, they couldnt do enough for us, even down to sometimes keeping us company whilst waiting to go on rides.





I have heard awesome things about Universal's VIP treatment of Wish Families. 



Mom2mitokids said:


> I really believe that they see so many Wish kids a day that it gets old to them. We had a few experiences like you.



This could be....



llurgy said:


> She is quite good thanks
> She still isnt back to the levels she was pre Brain surgery but we muddle along and accept the fact that there are things she cant do anymore.  The differences are not that big as she has never been able to do all that much  Bless her
> 
> She is happy and content, that is the main thing, and of course ooking forward to Christmas
> 
> I have to read a coupla hundred pages of this thread now to get myself back on track after being away for so long



Please tell her that Maroo said hello!   And that I still have her letter on my fridge.   I am so thankful she is doing so much better!


----------



## Magicbus

tidrow said:


> There are a few other examples, but I know I sound like a whiner now. The point is just that Magic Kingdom was notably different from a wish trip standpoint than other parks. I thought it might be an issue of training of cast members, but it was so across the board at one park compared to another that Im not sure. I did hear a woman at GKTW complaining specifically about Magic Kingdom. It was the only time all week I heard anyone complain about anything. She was upset and said she had formally complained (Im not sure to whom).


This paragraph concerns me. Especially the part about CMs not being trained. Trained how and why? I realize that you're talking about MK, but I've read comments like these about WDW before and never know how to take them. 

As far as I know, Disney by far, is the single largest contributor to GKTW. GKTW would not be the place it is without Disney & it's CMs help. Wish trips wouldn't be the trips they are if it weren't for Disney's generosity. Among other things, Disney has established a long running CM volunteer program at GKTW. Pointing out, and sometimes criticizing Disney for not giving the Wish child the same treatment that they get elsewhere may be true, but it's slightly unfair.

My comments are made from the perspective of both a long time independent GKTW volunteer and WDW CM.


----------



## maroo

Magicbus said:


> This paragraph concerns me. Especially the part about CMs not being trained. Trained how and why?



I don't want to speak for this person...so I type this cautiously...but I think they just mean that the way that the wish children are handled at the MK isn't consistent with the way they are handled at other parks.  And it seems to be a theme lately - that the families are noticing a difference between the way they are treated at the MK vs the other Disney parks and other companies.

I have been here a couple of years reading the TR's and this thread's volumes and the issues families cite have been few and far between.  

The vast majority of CM's seem to treat the wish families wonderfully - doing special things for them when they can and generally trying very hard to make sure they have a good trip and that they get through the parks as quickly as possible - but there have been a few CM's that have not done this and sorta left families waiting to get on a ride (for a while) or done something that made things seem less magical than most of the CM's that they have come across on the trip.

I choose to think it would be a training issue because I just don't believe the CM's would purposefully do anything to make a wish family feel bad at all...so I make that comment as a positive thought toward the CM, if that makes any sense??  I realize I am not making sense.  





Magicbus said:


> I realize that you're talking about MK, but I've read comments like these about WDW before and never know how to take them.



I hope you don't take offense at all.  Please keep in mind that this thread is basically wish families talking to other wish families (although many, many people are lurking) - and I think they just want to help each other manage their expectations.  We talk a lot about wish trips being the only "front of the line" access and I think the poster is just trying to tell future wish families not to expect that in all cases - that things tend to vary widely depending on which CM they encounter.



Magicbus said:


> As far as I know, Disney by far, is the single largest contributor to GKTW. GKTW would not be the place it is without Disney & it's CMs help. Wish trips wouldn't be the trips they are if it weren't for Disney's generosity. Among other things, Disney has established a long running CM volunteer program at GKTW. Pointing out, and sometimes criticizing Disney for not giving the Wish child the same treatment that they get elsewhere may be true, but it's slightly unfair.



I think most of the families posting on this thread completely understand that Disney gives a lot to the families and I honestly don't think they are trying to be negative toward Disney - although it may seem like that at times - I think they are just trying to talk to other wish families and provide information that they wish they had before they went on their trip.

It has been discussed a lot on this thread (and previous volumes) that Universal actually seems to provide a more VIP experience than Disney does in the parks - generally families have reported that they are taken by the hand by the Universal employees and brought right to the front of lines, much like a VIP tour guide would do at Disney.  So, from the wish family perspective, that treatment leaves a really good impression in their minds regardless of what Disney does behind the scenes.



Magicbus said:


> My comments are made from the perspective of both a long time independent GKTW volunteer and WDW CM.



We have talked via PM and I have seen many, many posts here on the DIS and feel like I know you.  I appreciate your input so much here on the DIS.  And I really appreciate your years of volunteering for GKTW and the families here really appreciate the volunteers a ton.  

Much like there are a few negative experiences with bus drivers at Disney, there are a few negative experiences by wish families and they are often shared here to either just vent or to inform a future wish family.


It is hard to explain how it feels on the family side of things...to have such a horrible thing happen to your child that you would be granted a wish trip and then to have such incredibly high hopes for a trip.  Before you leave for the trip, your mind really creates this wonderful, magical, *perfect* trip in your mind.  You want nothing more than the very, very best for your child and this once in a lifetime trip - so the negative things tend to stick out more than they would on a typical Disney trip - because the hopes you have before you leave are so intensely high and I think many families come back and want to share the good and bad so that future families can sort of keep those hopes in check as they plan and dream the best trip ever for their child and family.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Magicbus said:


> This paragraph concerns me. Especially the part about CMs not being trained. Trained how and why? I realize that you're talking about MK, but I've read comments like these about WDW before and never know how to take them.
> 
> As far as I know, Disney by far, is the single largest contributor to GKTW. GKTW would not be the place it is without Disney & it's CMs help. Wish trips wouldn't be the trips they are if it weren't for Disney's generosity. Among other things, Disney has established a long running CM volunteer program at GKTW. Pointing out, and sometimes criticizing Disney for not giving the Wish child the same treatment that they get elsewhere may be true, but it's slightly unfair.
> 
> My comments are made from the perspective of both a long time independent GKTW volunteer and WDW CM.


I for one can't say enough for what Disney and all the volunteers do for wish kids. Words just can't describe what they(you) mean to us parents of wish kids. Now we did come across some CM at the park that seemed not to care and acted like we were a bother, but most did. Were we treated differently at Universal park..yes, but I also think Universal doesn't see as much wish kids as Disney does. I think alot of folks skip Universal due to it having faster rides and not really made for younger kids. I want to thank each and every volunteer at GKTW, Disney, and Universal for all they(you) do.


----------



## Magicbus

maroo said:


> Much like there are a few negative experiences with bus drivers at Disney


Negative experiences with the buses, say it isn't so.



Mom2mitokids said:


> I also think Universal doesn't see as much wish kids as Disney does.


That's true. I think it's like the celebration buttons, they've become so common that they're almost routine.


----------



## tidrow

Thanks Maroo for clarifying my post. Magicbus: We visited four Disney parks and had terrific times at all of them, including as I noted a couple times, the Magic Kingdom. We were also overwhelmed by the treatment we received by Disney cms. My attempt was to note as a point of information for other families that our treatment as a wish family at one of the four Disney parks, while not detracting from wonderful days, wasnt at the same level as the three other Disney parks (or the Universal parks) we visited. To somehow take that as an indictment of Disney World or a failure to recognize its contributions to GKTW is hard to understand and in my view more than a little unfair. In any case, we return from our trip big fans of Disney and what it does for wish families.


----------



## HeatherSP

We have been waiting to hear back from MAW since veterans day when the volunteers came to visit. Finally about 2 weeks ago I called the local office and left a voicemail but didn't hear back. So Monday my husband called and spoke with someone and left a message. Yesterday we finally heard back and were asked for copies of birth certificates for all 5 children, drivers licenses and insurance information. I faxed all of that so hopefully we are straight now. But they told me that Princess Tiana doesn't do a meet and greet so that Lhea's wish of dancing with princess Tiana isn't going to happen  However they will still be sending us to disney world and they are still aiming for spring break (with 5 kids in school I really need to try and do it while the kids are on break). Hopefully Tiana will be somewhere at MK and we will atleast get to meet her. So once again we are getting excited


----------



## that's nice

HeatherSP said:


> We have been waiting to hear back from MAW since veterans day when the volunteers came to visit. Finally about 2 weeks ago I called the local office and left a voicemail but didn't hear back. So Monday my husband called and spoke with someone and left a message. Yesterday we finally heard back and were asked for copies of birth certificates for all 5 children, drivers licenses and insurance information. I faxed all of that so hopefully we are straight now. But they told me that Princess Tiana doesn't do a meet and greet so that Lhea's wish of dancing with princess Tiana isn't going to happen  However they will still be sending us to disney world and they are still aiming for spring break (with 5 kids in school I really need to try and do it while the kids are on break). Hopefully Tiana will be somewhere at MK and we will atleast get to meet her. So once again we are getting excited


Sounds like you are going!!!!

You can find Tiana once you walk into Liberty Square. She is to the left (or behind... depending how you look at it ) the Christmas Shop. We met her last week and had such a great experience with her. I don't see why Tiana wouldn't dance with her when you guys meet her!


----------



## that's nice

Magicbus said:


> This paragraph concerns me. Especially the part about CMs not being trained. Trained how and why? I realize that you're talking about MK, but I've read comments like these about WDW before and never know how to take them.


As a 'seasoned' WDW traveler and a recent Wish family (last week! ) I can say that most CMs were wonderful in dealing with my DD. There were a few occasions that when a CM at a ride looked at my DDs GAC card (her button was attached on the same lanyard) and they just assumed that it was a 'normal' GAC. I did notice on my DDs GAC, there was a little stamp that had a little more information on it. It seemed that some CMs just treated it like any other GAC or their body language was like 'OH, not another one of these'  But there was one occasion when we went to meet Santa next to City Hall where the CM made us feel guilty when we were brought around the line. 

I guess what I am saying is that it did seem in these instances that the CM may have been misinformed on WHY we had the GAC or maybe didn't take to time to see my DDs GKTW button, which was literally inches away from the GAC or thought we were 'milking the system' when seeing my DD with the GAC with no visible reason (wheelchair, crutches, etc) to have one. 



> As far as I know, Disney by far, is the single largest contributor to GKTW. GKTW would not be the place it is without Disney & it's CMs help. Wish trips wouldn't be the trips they are if it weren't for Disney's generosity. Among other things, Disney has established a long running CM volunteer program at GKTW. Pointing out, and sometimes criticizing Disney for not giving the Wish child the same treatment that they get elsewhere may be true, but it's slightly unfair.


I didn't really see where the OP came across bashing Disney or the wonderful people that work there. I think we all realize the contributions that Disney has make to Wish families and to GKTW and it is truly amazing. 

We ran into a CM on the way out of POTC and he saw the GKTW button on my daughter. He stopped us to talk for a minute and asked us about GKTW and if we were enjoying it there. So after talking for a few minutes he said that he hope to see us there because he was going there to 'work' that night. I really think that GKTW is so magical because every person (volunteer) we ran into there had the biggest smile on their face, were very outgoing, and always said hi. 



> My comments are made from the perspective of both a long time independent GKTW volunteer and WDW CM.


Thank you for volunteering at GKTW. Like I said before you (volunteers) are the ones who make it possible for GKTW to be what it is.


----------



## kailatilear

I just want to put a BIG thank you out there for all the special people on the disboards.  
I cannot believe how many people here have put a smile on Abby's face, when there are times it is so hard for her to smile from being in so much pain.  The letters, the gifts, the postcards and everything else, I cannot say thank you enough.  Each and everyone of you are my special friends, although we have never met in person, I still consider everyone a friend and will always have a special place in our hearts.


----------



## pacrosby

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Hi everyone. We just got back from using Ty's passport to go to Kennedy Space Center and also visited Magic Kingdom, DHS and we also went back for a visit to Give Kids The World. Ty did not want to leave GKTW. Melted my heart! We got to meet Pamela and Mattie and his siblings and family. It was quick (it was cold!) but really nice. I have pictures but need to download them.
> 
> The day before we left(last Thursday) we got a call from Childrens that they wanted to move Ty's bladder surgery sooner. So for now it is scheduled for January 25th. Alot sooner then March and I have so much to do. He will also need to go inpatient for about 3 days between now and then to do some other testing. I am quite nervous about it all but know God is walking along side us.
> 
> I will do a TR as soon as I get a chance to get started. We drove over 2000 miles and I am exhausted
> 
> I am praying for all who are waiting for their Wish to be granted as well as those who need pixie dust. I do read this thread quite a bit to keep up with the Wish Kids. Hugs to all



Hey Tonya!

Just checking to see if you made it back ok....didn't see any activity on your PTR so made it over here as a last resort.  Yay....you,'re back safe and sound

Sorry it was such a quick hello.  I would have loved to chat a bit.  Matty and Murphy the Gingerbread Man had a wonderful reunion. GKTW even arranged to surprise Matty with the chance to walk in the parade AGAIN with Murphy shortly after you guys went in to the Gingerbread House to eat. It was so much fun

Hope your trip was a good one.  Ours was a bit challanging to say the least (27 hour train rides, 29 degree temperatures, 6/7 of us coming down with a major nasty NASTY stomach virus, a trip to the hospital for Brennan and, if all that wasn't enough, not being let off at our Amtrak stop on on the way home!).  Still, we managed to eek out some really fun times and have lots of memories.  I just keep reminding myself it's all about the adventure and that trip most certainly WAS nothing short of an adventure 

Looking forward to popping in on your trip report.  In the meantime have a Very Merry Christmas!  It was great to be able to actually meet you 

Pam


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

pacrosby said:


> Hey Tonya!
> 
> Just checking to see if you made it back ok....didn't see any activity on your PTR so made it over here as a last resort.  Yay....you,'re back safe and sound
> 
> Sorry it was such a quick hello.  I would have loved to chat a bit.  Matty and Murphy the Gingerbread Man had a wonderful reunion. GKTW even arranged to surprise Matty with the chance to walk in the parade AGAIN with Murphy shortly after you guys went in to the Gingerbread House to eat. It was so much fun
> 
> Hope your trip was a good one.  Ours was a bit challanging to say the least (27 hour train rides, 29 degree temperatures, 6/7 of us coming down with a major nasty NASTY stomach virus, a trip to the hospital for Brennan and, if all that wasn't enough, not being let off at our Amtrak stop on on the way home!).  Still, we managed to eek out some really fun times and have lots of memories.  I just keep reminding myself it's all about the adventure and that trip most certainly WAS nothing short of an adventure
> 
> Looking forward to popping in on your trip report.  In the meantime have a Very Merry Christmas!  It was great to be able to actually meet you
> 
> Pam



Ok so can I DEMAND a trip report??Ok then I will beg. PLEASE???
It was so good to meet you too! We had quite the adventure too with my mil But I will save that for my TR So we know 2 things. No more trains and no more 2000 mile road trips right? 

 Wow I am so sorry to hear about your adventures! Not the adventures your supposed to have in Disney! When we came out of the Gingerbread House Ty saw the Gingerbread man.He wouldnt walk up to him though. He wouldn't even walk up to Mayor Clayton and we had to beg him to go up to Mickey. He was a little frustrated because we didn't bring his headphones to GKTW and it was a little loud at times. I hope you are all feeling better and are able to get caught up on some rest. I'm definately glad you are HOME! Seriously did I ask you to do a TR yet?? Ok I'm asking again! lol

I am lagging in my TR. It's been crazy here with school being out due to snow. I will get to it I promise. Still thinking of a good name. I will be ordering the photopass pictures soon. It was so good to be able to go back and see GKTW. The smile on Ty and Sierra's faces was unbelievable. It will always be a part of them and I am so thankful to them for that. Going back trully felt like we were "home".

 To all of the families here-Hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## maroo

HeatherSP said:


> We have been waiting to hear back from MAW since veterans day when the volunteers came to visit. Finally about 2 weeks ago I called the local office and left a voicemail but didn't hear back. So Monday my husband called and spoke with someone and left a message. Yesterday we finally heard back and were asked for copies of birth certificates for all 5 children, drivers licenses and insurance information. I faxed all of that so hopefully we are straight now. But they told me that Princess Tiana doesn't do a meet and greet so that Lhea's wish of dancing with princess Tiana isn't going to happen  However they will still be sending us to disney world and they are still aiming for spring break (with 5 kids in school I really need to try and do it while the kids are on break). Hopefully Tiana will be somewhere at MK and we will atleast get to meet her. So once again we are getting excited



Looks like Tim beat me to this, but I just wanted to say that you guys will DEFINITELY get to meet Tiana.  And she is just beautiful.  Several of our past wish families have had wonderful meetings with her.  Let the Cast Member at the meet and greet know that this is her wish trip and that meeting Tiana (and dancing with her or whatever) is her special wish.


----------



## maroo

I just wanted to let the new people know this....and remind the old timers...that we will be starting a new thread on Christmas Day.  Not sure exactly when on Christmas Day - but it is a tradition for me to start the new wish trippers thread on Christmas Day each year.  It is pretty quiet on the DIS since most folks are doing the family thing for the day, but when you get back on the DIS, there will be a new thread for us. 

I will copy everything from the first post and 2nd post over and will put a link to this thread in my signature, on Lauren's trip report (for anyone searching on Google) and in this thread so that people will all be able to find us.  

I hope you all have a great Christmas Week!!!


----------



## maroo

Power of Ten...

You guys have got to see this!!!!


The Podcast Team has set up a First Giving page for Give Kids the World...

This is the way it works.  They are hoping that 10,000 people will ask just 10 of their friends to donate just $10 to Give Kids the World.  

If we can get that done - then we will have raised ONE MILLION dollars for GKTW!  And that is the goal!!  ONE MILLION bucks!!

CLICK HERE TO DONATE...and send your friends here, too.

You don't really have to donate anything... just find 10 friends that are willing to donate just 10 dollars to GKTW!  (Of course, if you want to donate...feel free.  )


----------



## Haybuggsmom

HeatherSP said:


> We have been waiting to hear back from MAW since veterans day when the volunteers came to visit. Finally about 2 weeks ago I called the local office and left a voicemail but didn't hear back. So Monday my husband called and spoke with someone and left a message. Yesterday we finally heard back and were asked for copies of birth certificates for all 5 children, drivers licenses and insurance information. I faxed all of that so hopefully we are straight now. But they told me that Princess Tiana doesn't do a meet and greet so that Lhea's wish of dancing with princess Tiana isn't going to happen  However they will still be sending us to disney world and they are still aiming for spring break (with 5 kids in school I really need to try and do it while the kids are on break). Hopefully Tiana will be somewhere at MK and we will atleast get to meet her. So once again we are getting excited



You will DEFINATELY get to meet her!!! She and Prince Navene were sooo great when Haylee met them. He was kissing her hand even. They had a big conversation with my kids and the kids loved how in character all the Disney characters were. We voted her dress the "Best Princess Dress" the kids couldn't get too close because it was so big. Go to the exit to get to her.


----------



## casper_jj11

HeatherSP said:


> We have been waiting to hear back from MAW since veterans day when the volunteers came to visit. Finally about 2 weeks ago I called the local office and left a voicemail but didn't hear back. So Monday my husband called and spoke with someone and left a message. Yesterday we finally heard back and were asked for copies of birth certificates for all 5 children, drivers licenses and insurance information. I faxed all of that so hopefully we are straight now. But they told me that Princess Tiana doesn't do a meet and greet so that Lhea's wish of dancing with princess Tiana isn't going to happen  However they will still be sending us to disney world and they are still aiming for spring break (with 5 kids in school I really need to try and do it while the kids are on break). Hopefully Tiana will be somewhere at MK and we will atleast get to meet her. So once again we are getting excited



Hi! Sydney loves Tiana. She was done up as Tiana at the BBB and we met her later that day at the gazibo. Best thing to do is have a look at the schedule of meet and greets in the park guide that you can pick up at the front of MK or, I believe, GKTW. The times that she and prince naveen are out are listed. It was starting to rain when we arrived and they were getting ready to leave but as soon as they realized Sydney was a wish child, they waited and spent as much time with her as she wished. I'm quite sure Tiana would dance with her if asked. They were wonderful.


----------



## jj0plin

I think I may have overdosed on this thread and a couple TR's!!  Work is really, really slow right now and I have been reading for hours (this weekend and last)... I loved reading PACrosby's and alaskanaabbott's trip reports!


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Please follow me on our journey back to the one and only place Ty has never wanted to leave. The happiest place he has ever been is Give Kids The World. We would love for you to read along

Crash! You want us to do what? A Kennedy,WDW, and GKTW TR Dec 2010 


It is also in my siggy. I will go alot slower with this TR as I kept a journal along the way and with Christmas New Year and Hospital admissions coming up I will move along as best I can. Maybe this time you can have some time to enjoy it before I end it so fast


----------



## Redwavess

Hi all!

*I just posted the story of when Mallory first made her wish.* *It is a cute story complete pictures and a starring role by Rudolph... *!

Now, on to the questions I have.  I saw that some people make their PTR easier to read by providing links to certain important posts on the 1st page but I don't know how to do that.  How do you link to individual posts in a thread?  Also how can I change the name of link?

Second question...  Does GKTW have internet access??  

Thanks,  

Madeline


----------



## Bill_Lin

Redwavess said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *I just posted the story of when Mallory first made her wish.* *It is a cute story complete pictures and a starring role by Rudolph... *!
> 
> Now, on to the questions I have.  I saw that some people make their PTR easier to read by providing links to certain important posts on the 1st page but I don't know how to do that.  How do you link to individual posts in a thread?  Also how can I change the name of link?
> 
> Second question...  Does GKTW have internet access??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Madeline



No on the internet.  They, rightly believe that it will be a distraction to parents that will take away from the family's experience.  There will plenty of time to post about the trip when you get back.  In the mean time, hook your cell phone text service up to Facebook or something similar so you can post from your phone.

Providing links in your first page is a great idea.  I don't remember how now.  I found out on the technical pages of DISboards.  Check out my trip report (linked in my signature) and you can see how my index worked.  I will do some research for you if no one else answers your question first.


----------



## Bill_Lin

Bill_Lin said:


> No on the internet.  They, rightly believe that it will be a distraction to parents that will take away from the family's experience.  There will plenty of time to post about the trip when you get back.  In the mean time, hook your cell phone text service up to Facebook or something similar so you can post from your phone.
> 
> Providing links in your first page is a great idea.  I don't remember how now.  I found out on the technical pages of DISboards.  Check out my trip report (linked in my signature) and you can see how my index worked.  I will do some research for you if no one else answers your question first.




See if this makes sense:
*Including Links in a Post* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			I FINALLY figured out the quick and easy way to paste a link to another thread or website in a post.

FIRST: Copy the url from the address bar at the top of your window when on the site or thread you want to link to.

SECOND: Type your text for the post, including the title of what you are  linking to (can you believe an English major is ending sentences with  "to?").

THIRD: Highlight the title in your text.

FOURTH: Click the globe icon at the top of the text window.

FIFTH: Paste your url into the link window that pops up. Then choose "OK."

Let's see, have I somehow managed to make this more complicated than it  needs to be? I hope not. I have this habit of arranging everything in  the world into "___ easy steps."


----------



## maroo

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Please follow me on our journey back to the one and only place Ty has never wanted to leave. The happiest place he has ever been is Give Kids The World. We would love for you to read along
> 
> Crash! You want us to do what? A Kennedy,WDW, and GKTW TR Dec 2010
> 
> 
> It is also in my siggy. I will go alot slower with this TR as I kept a journal along the way and with Christmas New Year and Hospital admissions coming up I will move along as best I can. Maybe this time you can have some time to enjoy it before I end it so fast



Awesome!!!!   



Redwavess said:


> Hi all!
> 
> *I just posted the story of when Mallory first made her wish.* *It is a cute story complete pictures and a starring role by Rudolph... *!
> 
> Now, on to the questions I have.  I saw that some people make their PTR easier to read by providing links to certain important posts on the 1st page but I don't know how to do that.  How do you link to individual posts in a thread?  Also how can I change the name of link?
> 
> Second question...  Does GKTW have internet access??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Madeline



GKTW has internet in the main building where you check in that is available to anyone...and you can get internet (dial up) from your villa...

Linking individual posts...

Here is how I do it...

1.  Go to the # on the top right hand corner of the post...in your last post it was number 3580.  

2.  Right click on the number and you should get some options - one of those is "Copy Link Location" - click that one.

Then you will just paste it into the link above with the globe and paperclip on it...  

It will look sorta like this...

[ URL="http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39255348&postcount=3580"] http://www.disboards.com/showpost.p...?p=39255348&postcount=3580"]Link to Post 3580


----------



## kailatilear

I posted this on Abby's PTR, but thought I would tell everyone here, since I am so excited.

Abby has asked for a box of mail for the past 3 christmas's.  Well this year my Aunt got involved and went to her boss to see if her office could send Abby some cards, she told him all about Abby.  He said he would handle it and he did.  He went home and told his family, well his youngest daughter Stella who is 7, told her teacher and that teacher went to another teacher and another and so on.  A whole school grades k-5th got involved.  Abby received her box of mail today with over 200 cards and letters inside.  Here are some pics...

Abby waiting to see what is inside







Not quite sure what it is yet






She figured it out and could not stop smiling






Abby surrounded by her mail, someone even sent Mickey Ears






I cannot tell you how excited I was for her.  She read about 50 of them tonight and we will continue reading more tomorrow.  Stella's card had her phone number in it and Abby has already called her to thank her and they talked for almost 30 minutes and then said ok we will talk tomorrow.  I do believe Abby has found a long distance friend.  I cannot believe a little 7 year old girl got her whole school involved.


----------



## Redwavess

Maroo and Bill_Lin,

Thanks to both of you!!  I really appreciate your help!!  You are AWESOME!! 

Madeline


----------



## that's nice

Redwavess said:


> Second question...  Does GKTW have internet access??
> 
> Madeline



Maroo, has answered most of this question.. I say most because when we were at GKTW 2 weeks ago, we found out that you can borrow a wireless router for 2 days. It can be checked out from the media center. But GKTW only has 2-3 routers and the two times I checked they were already lent out. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## brookerene

Wow what a wonderulf gift of cards and more so ..friendship!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Scott and kids were on our local news. Please go check it out. Page 20 #298


----------



## maroo

that's nice said:


> Maroo, has answered most of this question.. I say most because when we were at GKTW 2 weeks ago, we found out that you can borrow a wireless router for 2 days. It can be checked out from the media center. But GKTW only has 2-3 routers and the two times I checked they were already lent out.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ah!!  This is new! 

I wonder what type of routers they need...seems like we could drum up some more to get donated...... I am going to work on that.  



Redwavess said:


> Maroo and Bill_Lin,
> 
> Thanks to both of you!!  I really appreciate your help!!  You are AWESOME!!
> 
> Madeline



You are very welcome!


----------



## LindaBabe

It's that time again! 

Fairy Grandma Linda is going to Disney world and Disney Land in January.

If you would like post cards sent to your wish kids, please pm me with your wish child's name and SNAIL mail addy - if I have time, I will also send to their siblings. Please put wish postcard in the subject line!


----------



## katieswish

I have a carry on question....both my girls are asking to bring their ipod shuffles and vtech games on the plane can they bring both in their carry ons?Has anyone flown Southwest...if so any tips?  I am not the best flyer and trying very hard not to pass my anxiety on to them. Looking for anything to make it smoother so my anxiety is at a minimum since they have never flown.  The whole having to buy a car seat and carry through an airport has been resolved, but something i would not have thought of I would have just brought her booster...thank god for this board


----------



## billwendy

katieswish said:


> I have a carry on question....both my girls are asking to bring their ipod shuffles and vtech games on the plane can they bring both in their carry ons?Has anyone flown Southwest...if so any tips?  I am not the best flyer and trying very hard not to pass my anxiety on to them. Looking for anything to make it smoother so my anxiety is at a minimum since they have never flown.  The whole having to buy a car seat and carry through an airport has been resolved, but something i would not have thought of I would have just brought her booster...thank god for this board



They should be totally fine with both of those things in their carry on's. When we fly Southwest, we try to check in exactly 24 hours before our flight to be in the A group. Last year when my nephew went on his MAW trip, he did get to preboard, but he had mobility issues which required help. Have FUN!!


----------



## newdrama12

maroo said:


> I wonder what type of routers they need...seems like we could drum up some more to get donated...... I am going to work on that.



I will be in the Village on Wednesday. I will try and find out what type of router they have and report back here.


----------



## Bearshouse

So we are back from Alexander's Make a wish trip.  The trip report is done, the suitcases are put away, the photopass has been ordered, and Veronica is already asking can we go back.

It was bitter cold many of the days we were there even for these Northerners.  It rained too.  But for a first family vacation ever it was amazing.  

I would like to say that all of the CM's were amazing.  Another family was telling us that the CM's weren't letting them "cut the line".  We didn't have that problem at all, in fact they were more then helpful.  The wish lounge was very nice in MK were Veronica took a 2 hour nap before us heading to the urgent care. 

The pictures with the characters at GKTW turned out very cool so I recommend doing those for sure!!

So sad to be home.  

Bearshouse


----------



## maroo

newdrama12 said:


> I will be in the Village on Wednesday. I will try and find out what type of router they have and report back here.



Thank you so much!!!!  

I am working on that...I hate to ask the DIS, since they are starting the campaign to raise a million dollars..... but I would love a grass roots sort of effort on that.  It would be great to have internet access to those who want it.  



Bearshouse said:


> So we are back from Alexander's Make a wish trip.  The trip report is done, the suitcases are put away, the photopass has been ordered, and Veronica is already asking can we go back.
> 
> It was bitter cold many of the days we were there even for these Northerners.  It rained too.  But for a first family vacation ever it was amazing.
> 
> I would like to say that all of the CM's were amazing.  Another family was telling us that the CM's weren't letting them "cut the line".  We didn't have that problem at all, in fact they were more then helpful.  The wish lounge was very nice in MK were Veronica took a 2 hour nap before us heading to the urgent care.
> 
> The pictures with the characters at GKTW turned out very cool so I recommend doing those for sure!!
> 
> So sad to be home.
> 
> Bearshouse



Aw!  Isn't coming home a downer.  

Have you posted a trip report?  I think I missed it??  

I heard about that cold weather...so glad that you guys are from the North...because this is me shivering for you......

I am so glad to hear the CM's were amazing!!  


Wait...you had to go to Urgent care?????  What did I miss??


----------



## Bearshouse

maroo said:


> Aw!  Isn't coming home a downer.
> 
> Have you posted a trip report?  I think I missed it??
> 
> I heard about that cold weather...so glad that you guys are from the North...because this is me shivering for you......
> 
> I am so glad to hear the CM's were amazing!!
> 
> 
> Wait...you had to go to Urgent care?????  What did I miss??



Our wish child had more stamina then the rest of us combined.  It was as though he had been waiting for this week his whole life.  Our DD on the other hand woke up Monday morning super sick.  We just didn't know how sick til we got to MK and she fell asleep on her brothers lap.  We thought she was just tired but after her 2 hour nap, she had a 103 temp so off to urgent care.  So 4 hours later, 800mg of amoxillician and Tuesday was spent sleeping.  She loved AK on Wednesday.  

I just added my trip report to the tail end of my Pre-trip.  The link is in my sig. 

Did I mention the CM's were amazing.  I saw grown men green after mission space on orange.  And my DS just laughed and laughed!!

Bearshouse


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hi everyone!!
I wanted to ask you all to pray for Haylee. She has come down with a very bad case of phneumonia. Shehad been on the ventilator since Saturday. THey took her off a couple of hours ago but she is not tollerating that very well. THey are putting her onto CPAP as I type. If it does not worl she will go back onot the vent.


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I wanted to ask you all to pray for Haylee. She has come down with a very bad case of phneumonia. Shehad been on the ventilator since Saturday. THey took her off a couple of hours ago but she is not tollerating that very well. THey are putting her onto CPAP as I type. If it does not worl she will go back onot the vent.



Oh no!!!!

How did I miss this?!?!

Praying!


----------



## hollie1974

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I wanted to ask you all to pray for Haylee. She has come down with a very bad case of phneumonia. Shehad been on the ventilator since Saturday. THey took her off a couple of hours ago but she is not tollerating that very well. THey are putting her onto CPAP as I type. If it does not worl she will go back onot the vent.



Praying


----------



## hollie1974

So here is the short story....spoke with our wish corrdinator because I had to change my first and 3rd travel choice dates. 
So she tells me that she thinks my Feb date ( first choice) will be work but she is going on vacation starting on the 24th and won't be back till Jan 10th 

Then she follows that up with a Hey give me your info off your license and let me double check to make sure I have everyone else's info correct. Then I am going to start working on your reservation today!!!  

So it's about official as it can get without getting the official word! lol Feb 6th is our travel date. 
To see the long version of this story (with info about the whole is Drache going on not?) please visit the link in my siggie. 

Hollie


----------



## tinytreasures

prayers for Haylee

yah for dates Hollie 

Bearshouse  sorry your little one got sick


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Hey guys!
Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!


----------



## kailatilear

I hope Haylee feels better soon.    Praying she can come home for Christmas!!!  Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way



Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!![/QUOTE


----------



## hollie1974

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!



Thank you for the update. Will keep praying.


----------



## katieswish

billwendy said:


> They should be totally fine with both of those things in their carry on's. When we fly Southwest, we try to check in exactly 24 hours before our flight to be in the A group. Last year when my nephew went on his MAW trip, he did get to preboard, but he had mobility issues which required help. Have FUN!!



Thanks for the check in tip it is much appreciated.


----------



## katieswish

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!



Glad to hear Haylee is feeling better...she will have a great Christmas as long as you are all together


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!



Keeping Haylee in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Not sure if anyone saw it, but posted a video of the kids on our local news. Page 20. Please go check it out.


----------



## Emilyswish

Sorry Haylee is in the hospital!  I'm glad the CPap is keeping her comfortable.  Hugs for you all and hope she is well enough to come home for Christmas!!


----------



## Bearshouse

Keeping Haylee in our prayers!!  It is no fun spending Christmas in the hospital.  
Alexander has had Christmas come to him there a few times.

Bearshouse


----------



## Emilyswish

Quick question about taking meds on the airplane.  The paperwork I received says we need to bring a script for each medication and a letter listing all of the meds and medical supplies we need to bring on board for Emily.

What do they mean a script?  She takes a lot of medications.  Do we have to get a script for each one we're bringing, an actual new prescription slip?  I'm confused.  I know we have to bring meds in their original prescription bottles isn't that enough?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## maroo

Emilyswish said:


> Quick question about taking meds on the airplane.  The paperwork I received says we need to bring a script for each medication and a letter listing all of the meds and medical supplies we need to bring on board for Emily.
> 
> What do they mean a script?  She takes a lot of medications.  Do we have to get a script for each one we're bringing, an actual new prescription slip?  I'm confused.  I know we have to bring meds in their original prescription bottles isn't that enough?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



That is a little confusing...you don't have to have a written prescription...you just need to have them all in their official prescription bottles.  They will frown upon you bringing some liquid "medicine" in an unlabled container, for example.  And they want all pills to be in their bottles rather than already split up in a dispensing container of any kind.

But...you might want an extra prescription of any meds you really need in case you lose them or need more than you anticipate...so that you can take the actual prescription to a pharmacy down there.  We wished we had gotten Lauren's ped to write us an rx for Zofran and some antibiotics - just in case - and we won't leave home without that when we go back - but she doesn't take those on a regular basis - so we would have had to have the prescription.

If you want to be on the really safe side, you could get your physician to list her meds on a letterhead from the dr office and just bring it with you - or bring a copy of her last doctor progress note (if they note each med on there) - just to have it.  But I don't think it will be a big deal.  

You guys are not traveling internationally, right?  ETA - I guess not...from Jersey.   It might seem like a foreign country to me - but then I am positive Mississippi would seem like back woods foreign country to "y'all" too.


----------



## maroo

Mom2mitokids said:


> Not sure if anyone saw it, but posted a video of the kids on our local news. Page 20. Please go check it out.



I saw it!


Sorry I didn't post about it!  But it was cool!!


----------



## Emilyswish

Wow Maroo, thanks for the super quick response!

I decided to call US Airways and she said as long as we have a list of everything Em needs and it's printed on doctor's letterhead, we should be good. Phew!!

And, yes, we're flying in from jersey!


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I wonder what type of routers they need...seems like we could drum up some more to get donated...... I am going to work on that.


Not sure what type they have because I didn't get my hands on one! 

I saw that someone is going to report back... I'm curious what kind they need too.






Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!


Glad to hear Haylee is getting closer to getting out. I hope she gets out on Friday!!! We are praying for you guys! 

I know it is a little different but we spent Easter in the hospital one year. Our family and the staff did make it a Joyous day for us.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

I just ordered some Button buddies for Kylee's j tube. These are awesome. My friend use to make them but had to go back to work. I was down to 1 left and found these.


----------



## Redwavess

Haybuggsmom said:


> Hey guys!
> Wanted to let you all know Haylee is resting comfortably on the CPap now. They said MAYBE we will go home this weekend. If not Jonathan said Christmas comes to Haylee!!!



Sending prayers and good vibes your way!!    Crossing fingers and toes that you will be home for Christmas!!


----------



## brookerene

Those button buddies are great!  I wish I had some when my son had his PD Cath...  I always thought that we needed something circular to protect it.  Now just some Disney ones!


----------



## Emilyswish

Those button buddies are really cool!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

brookerene said:


> Those button buddies are great!  I wish I had some when my son had his PD Cath...  I always thought that we needed something circular to protect it.  Now just some Disney ones!



Kylee would love to have some Disney Princesses G pads. I wonder if this lady could make some.


----------



## alaskanabbott

I want some! Where do I get some? James' tube is always giving me trouble!


----------



## alaskanabbott

cantwaittoseemickey said:


> Ok so can I DEMAND a trip report??Ok then I will beg. PLEASE???
> It was so good to meet you too! We had quite the adventure too with my mil But I will save that for my TR So we know 2 things. No more trains and no more 2000 mile road trips right?
> 
> Wow I am so sorry to hear about your adventures! Not the adventures your supposed to have in Disney! When we came out of the Gingerbread House Ty saw the Gingerbread man.He wouldnt walk up to him though. He wouldn't even walk up to Mayor Clayton and we had to beg him to go up to Mickey. He was a little frustrated because we didn't bring his headphones to GKTW and it was a little loud at times. I hope you are all feeling better and are able to get caught up on some rest. I'm definately glad you are HOME! Seriously did I ask you to do a TR yet?? Ok I'm asking again! lol
> 
> I am lagging in my TR. It's been crazy here with school being out due to snow. I will get to it I promise. Still thinking of a good name. I will be ordering the photopass pictures soon. It was so good to be able to go back and see GKTW. The smile on Ty and Sierra's faces was unbelievable. It will always be a part of them and I am so thankful to them for that. Going back trully felt like we were "home".
> 
> To all of the families here-Hope everyone has a Very Merry Christmas!



We are headed back the end of January, and GKTW is at the top of our list! Did you just call them and let them know you wanted to visit? The kids want to do the ice cream parlor, but I wasn't sure that was allowed...let me know the "scoop" lol, on returning to GKTW!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

She had a big, long day yesterday.
She was re intibate and put back on the vent. Which I was so happy for becuse she was working too hard. 
Then they put in a central line. No more poking YEA!!!
Hopefuly more improvement on her x ray today!!


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> She had a big, long day yesterday.
> She was re intibate and put back on the vent. Which I was so happy for becuse she was working too hard.
> Then they put in a central line. No more poking YEA!!!
> Hopefuly more improvement on her x ray today!!



aww!!

I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

alaskanabbott said:


> I want some! Where do I get some? James' tube is always giving me trouble!



Just go to www.buttonbuddies they have cute boy ones.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

alaskanabbott said:


> I want some! Where do I get some? James' tube is always giving me trouble!





Haybuggsmom said:


> She had a big, long day yesterday.
> She was re intibate and put back on the vent. Which I was so happy for becuse she was working too hard.
> Then they put in a central line. No more poking YEA!!!
> Hopefuly more improvement on her x ray today!!



Keeping Haylee in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## twinmum

Haybuggsmom said:


> She had a big, long day yesterday.
> She was re intibate and put back on the vent. Which I was so happy for becuse she was working too hard.
> Then they put in a central line. No more poking YEA!!!
> Hopefuly more improvement on her x ray today!!



I am a Wish Mum from 2008, and I do pop in from time to time...it's always wonderful to see the Wish Families supporting each other.  I hope Haylee gains strength from this re-intubation and improves very soon. Uur sons (now 12!!!) were born > 3 months prematurely and we dealt with many reintubations/CPAP/low-flow decisions...2 steps forward, 1 step back, right...?

Our own Wish Kid Mark has cerebral palsy and some medical issues, but is doing great right now.

Sending prayers that your daughter is feeling well enough to enjoy a joysous Christmas, in the hospital or at home!

Alison


----------



## newdrama12

maroo said:


> I wonder what type of routers they need...seems like we could drum up some more to get donated...... I am going to work on that.



Got the answer to this question. They have 3 routers that are available from the media center and you can borrow them for 2 days. They have the MiFi 2200 by Novatel Wireless. The ones from Sprint. Here is a link to what they look like.  http://reviews.sprint.com/5611v2/115/mifi-2200-by-novatel-wireless-reviews/reviews.htm

Here is the charger: http://www.oemcellphone.com/productdetail.asp?productid=5769&refid=froogle


----------



## hollie1974

So I think it would be a good idea to get Lily a medical alert necklace or bracelet for our time at Disney.....any suggestions as to where to buy a kids one? Any that are more stylish looking than just the standard ones? Since she is going to be 4 next month I want to find one that will appeal to her so she doesn't try to take it off. 

TIA,
Hollie


----------



## Haybuggsmom

hollie1974 said:


> So I think it would be a good idea to get Lily a medical alert necklace or bracelet for our time at Disney.....any suggestions as to where to buy a kids one? Any that are more stylish looking than just the standard ones? Since she is going to be 4 next month I want to find one that will appeal to her so she doesn't try to take it off.
> 
> TIA,
> Hollie



Haylee has two that have the beaded bracelets attached. They do make some really cute ones now. If you google it you can find it. Sorry I'd grab the name but still at PICU with Haylee. But they were fairly easy to find!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Haylee had a restful day yesterday and a good night last night. Her "buddy" Mr Brian just went in for changover and they are going to try to take her off the tube again. Then she can get a bath!!! YEA!!! After 2 intibations, 1 EEG and 5 days in the hospital I think she will LOVE that!!!
I can feel a good day instore!!!


----------



## wishin' on a star

I hope Haylee has a good day today!!  Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Redwavess

Haybuggsmom said:


> Haylee had a restful day yesterday and a good night last night. Her "buddy" Mr Brian just went in for changover and they are going to try to take her off the tube again. Then she can get a bath!!! YEA!!! After 2 intibations, 1 EEG and 5 days in the hospital I think she will LOVE that!!!
> I can feel a good day instore!!!




Yeah for a good day and a bath!!  It is funny how the little things mean so much when you are in the hospital.  Here is hoping that the word *home* will be in your future soon!! 

Sending more prayers and good thoughts to you and your whole family.


----------



## Redwavess

Hi

I have a quick question.  For those of you who have been on wish trips already...  What are your feelings about the GKTW theme nights.  

We are going during Presidents week so the parks are open later.  From reading TR it seems that the theme nights are a highlight of the trip.  We are a ride loving family, so part of me thinks stay at the parks.  The other part of me wants to leave early take Mallory to the theme nights at GKTW.    

Please share your experiences with me?  What is your advice here?  

Sorry for making a quick question so long!!   Thanks so much for help with this!!  

I hope all of your Christmas preparations are going great!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jj0plin

Haybuggsmom said:


> Haylee had a restful day yesterday and a good night last night. Her "buddy" Mr Brian just went in for changover and they are going to try to take her off the tube again. Then she can get a bath!!! YEA!!! After 2 intibations, 1 EEG and 5 days in the hospital I think she will LOVE that!!!
> I can feel a good day instore!!!



That's awesome!!  I think Elliot went weeks without a bath when we lived at the hospital and he had his port accessed.  I was so excited when I finally got to give him a good scrubbing in the tub!


----------



## hollie1974

Haybuggsmom said:


> Haylee had a restful day yesterday and a good night last night. Her "buddy" Mr Brian just went in for changover and they are going to try to take her off the tube again. Then she can get a bath!!! YEA!!! After 2 intibations, 1 EEG and 5 days in the hospital I think she will LOVE that!!!
> I can feel a good day instore!!!




Yay!!


----------



## maroo

Redwavess said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a quick question.  For those of you who have been on wish trips already...  What are your feelings about the GKTW theme nights.
> 
> We are going during Presidents week so the parks are open later.  From reading TR it seems that the theme nights are a highlight of the trip.  We are a ride loving family, so part of me thinks stay at the parks.  The other part of me wants to leave early take Mallory to the theme nights at GKTW.
> 
> Please share your experiences with me?  What is your advice here?
> 
> Sorry for making a quick question so long!!   Thanks so much for help with this!!
> 
> I hope all of your Christmas preparations are going great!!  Merry Christmas!!



This totally depends on what your family wants to do...

Personally...I would focus on the Christmas party (get there early and see Santa first) and maybe one other one that your family is interested in.  It totally depends on the age of your kids, etc.

I think most MAW families make all of these plans (and I would - because the more you plan the more you learn about the parks and the many options) - but then their plans go out the window.  

Many, many families have a magical moment happen at one of the party nights they were not even intending to go to...


Techically, you should be able to get through the parks pretty fast...but...there have also been some magical moments had really late at the parks, too...


What is your family into?  Do they like the sound of the parties?  Or would they be more excited to stay late at the parks and hang out?


My new plan for Disney is to make a hugely detailed plan of where we are going to be and when we are going to be there - and then show up ready and willing to do anything - and just let the trip unfold as it may.  I have my research and ADR's and such...but also am willing to toss it all if we just decide we would rather do something else entirely.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Redwavess said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a quick question.  For those of you who have been on wish trips already...  What are your feelings about the GKTW theme nights.
> 
> We are going during Presidents week so the parks are open later.  From reading TR it seems that the theme nights are a highlight of the trip.  We are a ride loving family, so part of me thinks stay at the parks.  The other part of me wants to leave early take Mallory to the theme nights at GKTW.
> 
> Please share your experiences with me?  What is your advice here?
> 
> Sorry for making a quick question so long!!   Thanks so much for help with this!!
> 
> I hope all of your Christmas preparations are going great!!  Merry Christmas!!



We LOVE the rides too! Our kids are 6, 10,13, 13, 15, 18- so we honestly thought that GKTW would be our place to sleep and eat and not much more- boy were we wrong!!! First off, all the kids wanted to swim as much as possible in the pool- and we had ice cream twice a day, after breakfast and as soon as we got back to the village at night. Our theme park days we expected to get there early (at opening) and leave at closing. We never got to a park before 11am, because the kids were so busy playing at GKTW they didn't WANT to leave! Then, because of the magic button  we would ride every ride by 7pm....and just want to head back to the village for dinner and the nights entertainment. My whole family though Christmas at the village was the best part of our trip. James had been in the hospital half of his Christmases so it was like we were given a freebie- and it was the best "Christmas" we can remember! We went to Sea World on our "Christmas" night b/c we knew SeaWorld closes early. There were a few nights the kids didn't care about, and those nights were our late nights. If I could do it again I'd say enjoy GKTW while you are there, b/c you can go back to WDW, but you're only a "guest" at the village once!


----------



## tinytreasures

Redwavess
we didn't do any of the theme nights, except for meeting Santa. My kids need their sleep and Ella freaked out every time she saw someone in costume so it was just easier for us to pass them up. NOW I wish we would have looked into them more then we did and hope to do some on Avy's Trip


----------



## jj0plin

I got a call from Make a Wish today!!  They called to let me know that Elliot's doctors approved him for a wish and that they would send a wish granter out within the next few weeks!  I am so excited!


----------



## syammt

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am continuing with our trip report. So sorry it has been so long since my last installment. Madison has been sick. Running a fever and bad cough for last 5 weeks or so. They have run loads of test and everything kept coming back normal. I finally called Dr at NIH and they figured out that she had staff infection again. Got her on the right antibiotic and fevers are finally gone and cough is getting better. So I have done another day of our trip and added a bunch of pictures. I will keep up with it as long as Madison stays healthy. Again so sorry and hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## syammt




----------



## syammt

jj0plin said:


> I got a call from Make a Wish today!!  They called to let me know that Elliot's doctors approved him for a wish and that they would send a wish granter out within the next few weeks!  I am so excited!



So happy for you and will be following along.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Kylee was admitted last night. We will be here for Christmas. I'm so sad. I have never been away from my family on a holiday  they are talking about discharge on Monday.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

hollie1974 said:


> So I think it would be a good idea to get Lily a medical alert necklace or bracelet for our time at Disney.....any suggestions as to where to buy a kids one? Any that are more stylish looking than just the standard ones? Since she is going to be 4 next month I want to find one that will appeal to her so she doesn't try to take it off.
> 
> TIA,
> Hollie



I was told by a paramedic not to get anything that looks like a real bracelet(the bead ones are considered a normal bracelet) They only look for the medal ones. They also said not to get a necklace. We have just the basic looking one from Medical Alert. Does it look cute.. No but it's there to save her life.


----------



## syammt

Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee was admitted last night. We will be here for Christmas. I'm so sad. I have never been away from my family on a holiday  they are talking about discharge on Monday.



So sorry to hear that. Prayers going up for Kylee, you and your family.


----------



## imkksmom

My daughter got a button a few months ago and I've never seen these.  We use the ugly 2x2 pads.  Can I ask where you got these?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imkksmom

Mom2mitokids said:


> I just ordered some Button buddies for Kylee's j tube. These are awesome. My friend use to make them but had to go back to work. I was down to 1 left and found these.
> 
> 
> 
> These look so much better than the 2x2's.  Can I ask where you got these?  Thanks


----------



## that's nice

jj0plin said:


> I got a call from Make a Wish today!!  They called to let me know that Elliot's doctors approved him for a wish and that they would send a wish granter out within the next few weeks!  I am so excited!


Awesome news!!!!!! 






Mom2mitokids said:


> Kylee was admitted last night. We will be here for Christmas. I'm so sad. I have never been away from my family on a holiday  they are talking about discharge on Monday.



I am so sorry for you guys... I hope Kylee is feeling better soon and maybe can get out early.


----------



## alaskanabbott

imkksmom said:


> Mom2mitokids said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered some Button buddies for Kylee's j tube. These are awesome. My friend use to make them but had to go back to work. I was down to 1 left and found these.
> 
> 
> 
> These look so much better than the 2x2's.  Can I ask where you got these?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found them www.mybuttonbuddies.com -we're going to try them too!
Click to expand...


----------



## brookerene

merry christmas everyone!


----------



## tinytreasures

prayers for Kylee 
hope she feels better soon


----------



## maroo

aw!!!  that is a bummer!  Prayers for Kylee!!


----------



## 4monkeys

praying for everyone in the hospital! hope everyone had a great christmas! 

trip report after christmas! Allison had a blast on her trip.


----------



## Bearshouse

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!!!


Bearshouse


----------



## Haybuggsmom

I recieved the best gift EVER today...
HAYLEE CAME HOME!!!
Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Haybuggsmom said:


> I recieved the best gift EVER today...
> HAYLEE CAME HOME!!!
> Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers!!



Yahhhh


----------



## brookerene

*YAY!  Glad she is home for Christmas*!


----------



## Happy Dreams1

It's a Christmas miracle!

Im just glad everything's okay...for everyone. I was so scared yesterday night(Christmas Eve) because an earthquake of magnitude 5.4 hit. It was so scary even though it's the second earthquake I experience.( the second one was a 5.8) Im just glad nothing serious happened. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## katieswish

merry christmas to all!!! Hope everyone is enjoying the time with their families no matter where....Prayers for Kylee's quick recovery....yah for Haylee getting home for Christmas.


----------



## that's nice

Haybuggsmom said:


> I recieved the best gift EVER today...
> HAYLEE CAME HOME!!!
> Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers!!



That is awesome!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day.. and I'm sure you did! 





Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful day with your families!!!!


----------



## hollie1974

Haybuggsmom said:


> I recieved the best gift EVER today...
> HAYLEE CAME HOME!!!
> Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers!!




Yay!!!


----------



## hollie1974

Happy Dreams1 said:


> It's a Christmas miracle!
> 
> Im just glad everything's okay...for everyone. I was so scared yesterday night(Christmas Eve) because an earthquake of magnitude 5.4 hit. It was so scary even though it's the second earthquake I experience.( the second one was a 5.8) Im just glad nothing serious happened.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!



Oh my! I am glad you are alright! I have never been in one and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

hollie1974 said:


> Oh my! I am glad you are alright! I have never been in one and would like to keep it that way.



Thanks!  Yes, keep it that way!  I saved my computer from falling!  But anyway, it's no joke. It is a really intense experience when you start hearing he doors rumble and see everything shake. You feel powerless and hopeless.
On the side note, you feel WONDERFUL when it's over.

Hey, please pray for my family and I 'cus I think I'll be heading to my pediatrician tomorrow as I'm developing this werid rash on my neck(photosensitive) and knuckles(on the knuckles, it's like red spots). Sometimes, when the rash on the knuckles is "active" , the skin gets hard and it's harder to make a fist. So maybe, we'll head out to the doctor tomorrow ro see what we should do....but i really anted to go see Narnia tomorrow...so I don't know.

Sending pixie dust to everyone!


----------



## hollie1974

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, keep it that way!  I saved my computer from falling!  But anyway, it's no joke. It is a really intense experience when you start hearing he doors rumble and see everything shake. You feel powerless and hopeless.
> On the side note, you feel WONDERFUL when it's over.
> 
> Hey, please pray for my family and I 'cus I think I'll be heading to my pediatrician tomorrow as I'm developing this werid rash on my neck(photosensitive) and knuckles(on the knuckles, it's like red spots). Sometimes, when the rash on the knuckles is "active" , the skin gets hard and it's harder to make a fist. So maybe, we'll head out to the doctor tomorrow ro see what we should do....but i really anted to go see Narnia tomorrow...so I don't know.
> 
> Sending pixie dust to everyone!



Well technically I was in one when I was 12 but it was seriously small scale and I didn't feel anything. Some people said they felt a lot. I'm glad I didn't. Think I would have looked like   I think it would be on the same scale as the tornado's we get. Not a fan of those either. 

Praying for you. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Happy Dreams1

hollie1974 said:


> Well technically I was in one when I was 12 but it was seriously small scale and I didn't feel anything. Some people said they felt a lot. I'm glad I didn't. Think I would have looked like   I think it would be on the same scale as the tornado's we get. Not a fan of those either.
> 
> Praying for you. Hope all goes well.



Well, Im glad you didn't  The 5.8 one in May was at 1:16 am so it woke me up. Then, soem a re just heavy sleepers lol

And thank you!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We are still here. No going home tomorrow. Kylee finally got a PICC line in. She was going through IVs. They did it bedside(yes.. I said I would never do it again)but they gave her versed this tome. She had no clue it happened. TPN is running without blowing IVs. I'm praying we will be out on Tuesday. 
    Me.... I caught a horrible cold. Stupid ER. This is no fun being sick and being here. I just want to be in my own bed.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Judy had a PICC line inserted shortly after she was hospitalized.  Over the next ten months it had to be replaced twice which was a fairly easy procedure.

From a mental standpoint, it was the best thing they could have done for her.  All blood draws were from that line, as well as any infusions of anything.  After doing any procedure with her that involved the line they flushed it with 10ml of Saline and 5ml of heparin (sp?) solution.  

When she was home on a day when there were no procedures I had a supply of pre-filled sealed syringes and would administer the two solutions once a day to keep the line from getting clogged.

The big thing was there were no more needles for anything.


----------



## katieswish

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are still here. No going home tomorrow. Kylee finally got a PICC line in. She was going through IVs. They did it bedside(yes.. I said I would never do it again)but they gave her versed this tome. She had no clue it happened. TPN is running without blowing IVs. I'm praying we will be out on Tuesday.
> Me.... I caught a horrible cold. Stupid ER. This is no fun being sick and being here. I just want to be in my own bed.



So sorry to hear you and kylee won't be going home today, but aleast she won't have to be poked anymore.

We are buried here with snow...even work is delayed opening.

Being stuck inside has given us a chance to web surf and look into SW and Universal to check for must dos since none of us has been there.
Does anyone have recommendations for these two parks or eating ideas any suggestions would be appreciated since we do not know anyone who has been to Universal?


----------



## Happy Dreams1

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are still here. No going home tomorrow. Kylee finally got a PICC line in. She was going through IVs. They did it bedside(yes.. I said I would never do it again)but they gave her versed this tome. She had no clue it happened. TPN is running without blowing IVs. I'm praying we will be out on Tuesday.
> Me.... I caught a horrible cold. Stupid ER. This is no fun being sick and being here. I just want to be in my own bed.



Sorry you're still there 

We're praying too, for the both of ya!



Well, today I went to the pediatrician and he ordered some bloods because he thinks I may have vasculitis or something similiar. We went the lab right after the appt. and 7 tubes of blood samples were taken from me. Good thing I have an awesome nurse! Didn't hurt a bit!


----------



## brookerene

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Sorry you're still there
> 
> We're praying too, for the both of ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, today I went to the pediatrician and he ordered some bloods because he thinks I may have vasculitis or something similiar. We went the lab right after the appt. and 7 tubes of blood samples were taken from me. Good thing I have an awesome nurse! Didn't hurt a bit!


I hope it all comes out well...  glad you had a good nurse, they really make a differece.  Kaleb always insists on a butterfly needle.  He seems to do better with it, so I can't complain.  7 tubes are a lot of tubes.... I think today they took 5 from Kaleb....I guess you get used to it. ( I always have to turn my head!)  
Sorry you had to experience an earthquake.  I've experienced many of them and the worst ones seem to hit  in the middle of the night. But they are scary no matter when they happen.
Tke care and I hope things go well....


----------



## Happy Dreams1

brookerene said:


> I hope it all comes out well...  glad you had a good nurse, they really make a differece.  Kaleb always insists on a butterfly needle.  He seems to do better with it, so I can't complain.  7 tubes are a lot of tubes.... I think today they took 5 from Kaleb....I guess you get used to it. ( I always have to turn my head!)
> Sorry you had to experience an earthquake.  I've experienced many of them and the worst ones seem to hit  in the middle of the night. But they are scary no matter when they happen.
> Tke care and I hope things go well....



Thank you so much for your kind words.  Yes, great nurses make it a relatively enjoyable experience. I also insist on a butterfly needle, but this time i didn't have to mention it..she was like: "Butterfly Needle, right?" Me:" Yep!"
Yeah, the nurse and I were joking about the amount of tubes 'cus I thought it was only going to be like 4...I told her, " Is it 4 or something like that?" She laughed and said, "No..more." Me:" 5?" Her: "Seven." So it almost lasted a whole minute for every tube to be filled so the nurse and I started talking about Christmas day and just laughing...I actually looked at hte needle this time and thought it was cool. After everything was done, I got myself some hot coco! yuummy

Yeah, earthquakes always seem to hit at night, when everyone's calm...making it all the more frightenign and traumatizing. 

TAKE CARE TOO AND KALEB!


----------



## kailatilear

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are still here. No going home tomorrow. Kylee finally got a PICC line in. She was going through IVs. They did it bedside(yes.. I said I would never do it again)but they gave her versed this tome. She had no clue it happened. TPN is running without blowing IVs. I'm praying we will be out on Tuesday.
> 
> So sorry you are still there.  Will pray for going home on Tuesday.
> 
> Me.... I caught a horrible cold. Stupid ER. This is no fun being sick and being here. I just want to be in my own bed.



I remember one time Abby was in the hospital with rotovirus and broken vertebrea and as soon as she quit throwing up, I came down with it.  Nothing like being in the hospital with your children and you end up sick.  It was horrible.  Hope you feel better soon.



Happy Dreams1 said:


> Well, today I went to the pediatrician and he ordered some bloods because he thinks I may have vasculitis or something similiar. We went the lab right after the appt. and 7 tubes of blood samples were taken from me. Good thing I have an awesome nurse! Didn't hurt a bit!



Glad you had a good nurse, it makes all the difference.

I haven't been on much lately.  I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and that everyone has a HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## newdrama12

alaskanabbott said:


> The kids want to do the ice cream parlor, but I wasn't sure that was allowed...let me know the "scoop" lol, on returning to GKTW!



I would ask at the House of Hearts (where you checked in) for an ice cream coupon. I was told a few weeks ago that welcome back families couldn't eat at the ice cream palace, but yesterday some families had a coupon. I didn't think at the time to ask where they got it.


----------



## my2girlsrock

I hope everyone had a very good Holiday!!!! I posted on my thread already but I wanted to share this here as well because I just think it shows the true meaning of the holiday....  ( to those of you that may have read this on my thread I apologize if you are reading it twice..)

So sorry that I have been gone for so long.... Taylor had chemo last week then last min Christmas things then Samantha is sick  & they think that she may have the flu!!! YUCK!! we are waiting for the flu test results. 

Last week was a better week for Taylor during her chemo, she didn't actually get sick but she was still nasueous. She also spiked a 103 temp  so we were in the ER all night one night. 

The Radio City Rockettes came to the hospital one day to read a book to the kids and they came around to say hello.... that made her day . I will post a pic when I upload it to photobucket. 

We also had a couple of suprises last week that really showed us what the Holiday Season is all about ~ 
While Taylor was getting her chemo last week her teacher called my cell phone on Thursday afternoon & asked to speak to Taylor. When I put Taylor on the phone the whole class said hello, her face lit up like a Christmas tree. The class & her teacher then sang like 4 or 5 Christmas  songs to her over the phone. Taylor had a smile  on her face the whole time. I, of course, was emotional & started to cry, so did one of the nurses, so I didnt feel so stupid. Taylor was like Why are you crying? This is so mice of them, they made me so happy. I told her I was just very touched by it & she laughed at me & said, No you are just to emotional. On Wednesday of last week I spoke with a gentleman who is the head of the Boy Scout troop from Taylors school & he said that the boys had a little something for Taylor & would love to come by and drop it off before Christmas so we made arrangements for them to stop by on Thursday night around 7:30. So Thursday night around that time Johnny looks out the door to see if he sees anyone so they know what house it is & he says to us Come here & look outside, when I walked over to the door there was a line of cars coming down our block & when they stopped in front of our house we all were outside. There were at least 50 people there as well as Santa, Rudolph, a Christmas Tree, Christmas Bear & a Wooden Soldier. They all got out & gave Taylor a snowman & a card with the money they had collected for our family. Then they sang Christmas  songs to all of us & gave us a Peace Candle from Bethlehem to keep lit until after the New Year. When we went inside I broke down, I just didnt expect so many people or for them to do all of that for our girl. It was very emotional & I cant put into words what this meant to us. 

It was an amazingly emotional & exhausting week.... I am now going to try to focus on Samantha getting better & then on planning, planning, planning for an amazing time on Taylor's wish trip.... 

I am going to go catch up on some threads now that I have been missing out on... I can't wait to see what everyone has been up to.... .


----------



## mjarecki

I finished our trip report tonight.  It was a quick one, but it's done at least.  Hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## LindaBabe

Last Call!

It's that time again! 

Fairy Grandma Linda is going to Disney world and Disney Land in January.

If you would like *post cards *sent to your wish kids, please pm me with your wish child's name and SNAIL mail addy - if I have time, I will also send to their siblings. Please put wish postcard in the subject line! 

Deadline for sign up - *Sunday, January 2nd*!

(Even if you've already had your wish trip, your child can still have a post card - just let me know you've already been so the message will be appropriate.)


----------



## hollie1974

mjarecki said:


> I finished our trip report tonight.  It was a quick one, but it's done at least.  Hope you all enjoy it.



Yay! Checkin it out now!


----------



## maroo

I need your help...

For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...

I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

maroo said:


> I need your help...
> 
> For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...
> 
> I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.



I know Kylee PTR wasn't on here but I did post some pictures on Korissas PTR you can use. Not sure what page it's on.


----------



## 4monkeys

maroo said:


> I need your help...
> 
> For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...
> 
> I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.




Once I finally have time to sit down and type and attach pictures you are welcome to them.


----------



## tinytreasures

Maroo let me know if you want any of mine


----------



## that's nice

maroo said:


> I need your help...
> 
> For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...
> 
> I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.



You can take any that you'd like under one condition.... that if you do take any of mine, I get to see the finished product. 

I'm just kidding... you can take as many as you'd like.


----------



## brookerene

If you could go to one park....just one.... which one would you choose?


----------



## LindaBabe

Magic Kingdom, hands down.  With Children the ages of yours, it's the clear choice.


----------



## alaskanabbott

you can use any of mine too Maroo!


----------



## hollie1974

LindaBabe said:


> Magic Kingdom, hands down.  With Children the ages of yours, it's the clear choice.




Yeah what she said......however I have only ever been to MK........


----------



## jj0plin

Definitely MK!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

Kylee update..... Day 8 and we are still inpatient. Hoping tomorrow we can restart feeds and go home Saturday. We are trying to come up with a plan so we aren't here every month. I so miss my family.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

maroo said:


> I need your help...
> 
> For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...
> 
> I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.



Feel free to use any of ours!!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
She is having serious seizure issues.
Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!


----------



## kailatilear

Haybuggsmom said:


> Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
> She is having serious seizure issues.
> Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
> PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!



 I am praying really hard for Haylee and your family.  I am so sorry that she is backsliding.  I hope that this ends soon for all of you and she can come home qickly.


----------



## tinytreasures

Haybuggsmom said:


> Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
> She is having serious seizure issues.
> Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
> PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!



praying for her


----------



## brookerene

Haybuggsmom said:


> Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
> She is having serious seizure issues.
> Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
> PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!



I'm sorry you all are having to face this, our prayers are with you.  Lay it all before God and He will give you the strength to face it moment by moment....


----------



## wishin' on a star

Haybuggsmom said:


> Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
> She is having serious seizure issues.
> Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
> PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!



I'm so sorry Renae, I hope Haylee is home again quickly.  We're praying for you guys here.


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> Decided to stay at a hotel for al little sleep while Haylee is back in the PICU. YES BACK IN THE PICU!!!
> She is having serious seizure issues.
> Dr just called and the are now reintibating her!!!
> PLEASE LET THIS END!!!!



oh no!!!!!  praying!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
Her right lung completly collapsed. She aspirated again and had tons of plugs. SO they did a broncoscope twice today and sucked out tons of plugs. Since then she has been resiting comfortably. We will see what tomorrow brings!!!


----------



## tinytreasures

Haybuggsmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> Her right lung completly collapsed. She aspirated again and had tons of plugs. SO they did a broncoscope twice today and sucked out tons of plugs. Since then she has been resiting comfortably. We will see what tomorrow brings!!!



sending more prayers


----------



## kailatilear

Haybuggsmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> Her right lung completly collapsed. She aspirated again and had tons of plugs. SO they did a broncoscope twice today and sucked out tons of plugs. Since then she has been resiting comfortably. We will see what tomorrow brings!!!



Praying really hard!!!! Give her lots of love from her DIS board family


----------



## Bearshouse

11 years ago today we stood by our son's NICU bed praying the new year would be better, it was only harder.  8 years ago today we sat next to our son while he was vented again fighting for his life, hoping the new year would be better and it was harder. 

But today I sit here in my home with both children sleeping in their beds.  Memories of years gone by are faded due to the amazing Wish Trip we took this month.  

May next year be blessed and amazing for everyone!  

Bearshouse


----------



## Mom2mitokids

We are going home today!!! It's been 10 days too long. 

      Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while...with the Holidays here, times have been extremely hard to actually get on the computer! Soo much going on!

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! We sure did here...we had a white Christmas for Christmas night and the snow is just now melting away...the temps for today (The 1st day of the New Year) is 60*! Crazy I tell ya!

We are still awaiting our dates for Disney. We are hoping to know something this coming week. I have been impatiently waiting!!! I just can't wait to know dates so that I can begin the planning! Ok, on this note- I have some more questions for those of you who have been through this process before.

1- When you receive your dates, do you receive your flight information as well? Like the times of flying out and arriving to your destination?

2- We are debating on a  character dining or 2...should we make dinner reservations as soon as we know the dates or will it be too early or too late to. We are looking at February or March for our trip...hoping for early March for extra planning time purposes.

3- Does GKTW have an itinerary/schedule for when they have what activities going on? I have heard the Christmas thing is on Thursdays but I know nothing else...I think that may help in my planning as well. I don't want to miss much going on at GKTW but would like to visit MK or something at night for the Fireworks and such. 

Anyhoo, I hope all is well with everyone and many prayers are still being said to those in need of them. Thank you in advance again for your time and help!!


----------



## newdrama12

luvmygrlz3 said:


> 3- Does GKTW have an itinerary/schedule for when they have what activities going on? I have heard the Christmas thing is on Thursdays but I know nothing else...I think that may help in my planning as well. I don't want to miss much going on at GKTW but would like to visit MK or something at night for the Fireworks and such.
> 
> Anyhoo, I hope all is well with everyone and many prayers are still being said to those in need of them. Thank you in advance again for your time and help!!



Here is the typical schedule. Note: that it is subject to change
SUNDAY
The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.

MONDAY
Disney Character Photos at Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.

TUESDAY
Nickelodeon Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m.
Big Splash Bash 8-9PM

WEDNESDAY
Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.

THURSDAY
Disney Character Photos in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels and the Castle of Miracles
Carriage Rides from 6:30 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
Winter Wonderland Parade at 7:45 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

FRIDAY 
Universal Orlando Character Photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels

SATURDAY
Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels


----------



## Bearshouse

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are going home today!!! It's been 10 days too long.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!



YAY!!!  Let's hope for a very "well" New Year!!

Bearshouse


----------



## luvmygrlz3

newdrama12 said:


> Here is the typical schedule. Note: that it is subject to change
> SUNDAY
> The Worlds Largest Candy Land game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground.
> 
> MONDAY
> Disney Character Photos at Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Discovery Cove Animal Exploration from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Safari Double Dare in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> 
> TUESDAY
> Nickelodeon Character Photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m.
> Big Splash Bash 8-9PM
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> Kids Night Out/Grown-ups Night Off from 5:45 p.m. to 9 p.m. at Amberville Train Station
> Village Idol in Julies Safari Theatre from 7:45 p.m. to 9 p.m.
> 
> THURSDAY
> Disney Character Photos in Julies Safari Theatre from 8 a.m. to 8:30 a.m. and 9:30 a.m. to 10 a.m.
> Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels and the Castle of Miracles
> Carriage Rides from 6:30 p.m. to 8:45 p.m.
> Winter Wonderland Parade at 7:45 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
> 
> FRIDAY
> Universal Orlando Character Photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9:15 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
> Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
> 
> SATURDAY
> Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral
> Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels



Thank you so much! At least it gives me something to expect...I definitely don't want to miss the Winter Wonderland activities. What is the Pirates and Princesses Party w/ Shamu & friends?

What about the Kids night out/parents night off about? I'm sure they will my other 2 girls but will they watch Khelsey? She doesn't communicate and she is not potty trained...but it would be nice to get a little moment off w/ DH alone for a bit. We won't have any help with us on our trip.


----------



## newdrama12

luvmygrlz3 said:


> What is the Pirates and Princesses Party w/ Shamu & friends?
> 
> What about the Kids night out/parents night off about? I'm sure they will my other 2 girls but will they watch Khelsey? She doesn't communicate and she is not potty trained...but it would be nice to get a little moment off w/ DH alone for a bit. We won't have any help with us on our trip.



Kids night out is where children are matched with a volunteer and the volunteer and the child play for a little while then go to dinner at the gingerbread house and then to whatever that evenings activity is. However, the child has to be potty trained. 

Haven't been in the Village for the Pirates and Princesses Party, so I can't help there.


----------



## hollie1974

Haybuggsmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> Her right lung completly collapsed. She aspirated again and had tons of plugs. SO they did a broncoscope twice today and sucked out tons of plugs. Since then she has been resiting comfortably. We will see what tomorrow brings!!!


Praying hard........so sorry you all are having to go through this.


----------



## hollie1974

Mom2mitokids said:


> We are going home today!!! It's been 10 days too long.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!!




Yay! Happy new year to you too!


----------



## hollie1974

luvmygrlz3 said:


> 2- We are debating on a  character dining or 2...should we make dinner reservations as soon as we know the dates or will it be too early or too late to. We are looking at February or March for our trip...hoping for early March for extra planning time purposes.



We are going Feb 6-12. Since I cannot seem to make up my mind about ADR's (Advanced Dinning Ressie for character dining) I went ahead and made some. If we decide against it I can just cancel.
So I would suggest you make some then if you decide you don't want to be locked into anything like that, just cancel.

Hollie


----------



## syammt

Haybuggsmom said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers.
> Her right lung completly collapsed. She aspirated again and had tons of plugs. SO they did a broncoscope twice today and sucked out tons of plugs. Since then she has been resiting comfortably. We will see what tomorrow brings!!!



Sending up prayers for you, Haylee and your family.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Praying for Haylee!!!


----------



## katieswish

Happy New Year everyone!!! We have had a busy week here at our home.  Looks like we will not have to carry pedisure with us.  Katie has figured out the whole eating thing and has been eating up a storm.  Pediatrian feels she has been eating enough that she can probably do without the supplemental feedings for the week.  Yeah one less bag to carry...now if she can grow an inch we can leave home the car seat and bring just the booster. lol

One more hurdle for the month and we will be all doctored out befor e we leave just ortho and hopefully the experimental leg thing will give us some more time before her amputation.

Hope everyone had a great holiday season...our prayers to haylee and kyllee


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Do you know if they give you the flight information once you receive your dates? Knowing the times in enough advance would make it so much easier for planning!


----------



## kailatilear

I can't believe we are 1 month and 3 weeks away from Abby's trip.

I am ready for the kids to go back to school tomorrow, ready for the routine.  Hopefully the everyday routine will make time go by faster.

Abby had more back pain tonight, she was getting a drink of water and water splashed in her face making her jump and jarred her back, so gave her some loritab and she is now sleeping.

Hope everyone had a happy New Year.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Do you know if they give you the flight information once you receive your dates? Knowing the times in enough advance would make it so much easier for planning!



We had dates for awhile, but we don't have flight plans yet. I was told mid December, but obviously we past that.


----------



## 4monkeys

Just checking in to say hello. I am praying for everyone's health!! 

 I haven't had much time to get on lately, as everyone else has said, you come back and life kind of gets in the way. Reality sets back in and life moves forward. Our trip was truly magical and I have every intention of sitting down and doing a trip report.

 Hopefully it will be done by the end of the week since the kids are back to school tomorrow.


----------



## MitoDadMO

Hello all, we are new here and I have a question about MAW.  Our youngest has been qualified for a wish and we are meeting with our wish granters a week from today.  We are thinking that we will end up with a Disney Trip (or a pool).  Once the granters have their meeting what is the typical time frame for getting dates at GKTW?  Our son cannot sweat due to meds and we really would rather go in the spring vs summer.


----------



## brookerene

I have found that every chapter is different but I gave ours our dates and they had them down pretty quick.  Our chapter asked us our preferred dates and had the date booked within a week or two.  It also might depend on GKTW schedule and booking.  You could also go in the fall time like Oct. if they can't get things arranged for spring.  You don't want to miss out on GKTW, you can always stay on sight but won't have a chance there but with a wish!


----------



## wishin' on a star

MitoDadMO said:


> Hello all, we are new here and I have a question about MAW.  Our youngest has been qualified for a wish and we are meeting with our wish granters a week from today.  We are thinking that we will end up with a Disney Trip (or a pool).  Once the granters have their meeting what is the typical time frame for getting dates at GKTW?  Our son cannot sweat due to meds and we really would rather go in the spring vs summer.



We met with our wish granters in February, and went on our trip in mid-May.  While it wasn't July or August, it was still pretty hot.


----------



## kailatilear

MitoDadMO said:


> Hello all, we are new here and I have a question about MAW.  Our youngest has been qualified for a wish and we are meeting with our wish granters a week from today.  We are thinking that we will end up with a Disney Trip (or a pool).  Once the granters have their meeting what is the typical time frame for getting dates at GKTW?  Our son cannot sweat due to meds and we really would rather go in the spring vs summer.



Every chapter is different.  We met with Abby's granters the end of Oct. and we had our dates 2 weeks later.  It also depends on when GKTW has availability.  If not spring you could always go in the fall too.  Yeah for your son being granted a wish.


----------



## kailatilear

I am in need of some packing help.  With Abby's trip being end of Feb thru beginning of March, I am not sure what to pack.  Jeans, shorts, capris?  I know my son and hubby will wear mostly shorts no matter what the weather, but for Abby, Kaila and myself I am not sure.  I am thinking at least 1 pair of jeans for each and mainly capris for myself.  I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tinytreasures

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of some packing help.  With Abby's trip being end of Feb thru beginning of March, I am not sure what to pack.  Jeans, shorts, capris?  I know my son and hubby will wear mostly shorts no matter what the weather, but for Abby, Kaila and myself I am not sure.  I am thinking at least 1 pair of jeans for each and mainly capris for myself.  I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



That is soooo hard 
I kept a eye on accuweather and packed the week of our trip so we knew what the weather looked like.
I wish I would have not listened to my friend when she told me to not pack warmer clothes because we were cold and ended up wearing the same thing over and over again


----------



## brookerene

I posted this on my PTR but decided I'd post the photos here.  

We just received our Disney Maps in the mail.  They are really nice.  I thought that I would show a couple of photos that I took of what I received.  They are very nice....


----------



## kailatilear

The first Big Give came today.  A very special thank you to The Laxton family.  It did not have the disboard name in it.  As you can see the kids were very excited.  They had not known about this at all until now.






Kaila, Abby and Tilear reading and wondering what it is...






They are reading and wondering what it is...






They were very excited to see the gift card.  Tilear being a typical teenage boy shows so much enthusiasim.


----------



## brookerene

Kailatilear.......Congrats on the BIG GIVE and thank you to the GIVERS!  We look forward to seeing what they surprise you with!  Make sure you put the photos on your PTR too!   BTW, may I ask how you pronounce your son's name?  I have not seen it before!  
This time will fly by so quickly..... savor it all!  Take care of yourselves and I'm sorry about missing the sleep over....    but I'm sure all will be well.  Take care.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of some packing help.  With Abby's trip being end of Feb thru beginning of March, I am not sure what to pack.  Jeans, shorts, capris?  I know my son and hubby will wear mostly shorts no matter what the weather, but for Abby, Kaila and myself I am not sure.  I am thinking at least 1 pair of jeans for each and mainly capris for myself.  I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Good questions because I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## kailatilear

brookerene said:


> Kailatilear.......Congrats on the BIG GIVE and thank you to the GIVERS!  We look forward to seeing what they surprise you with!  Make sure you put the photos on your PTR too!   BTW, may I ask how you pronounce your son's name?  I have not seen it before!
> This time will fly by so quickly..... savor it all!  Take care of yourselves and I'm sorry about missing the sleep over....    but I'm sure all will be well.  Take care.



Thank you... I did post it to my PTR too!!! Tilear's name is pronounced Tyler, I just had to spell it different just like Kaila.  However, he hates it.  People always call him Ty Lear. LOL

I hope time goes by fast and we do plan to savor it all.  

You take care too and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## brookerene

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



I hope that the trach goes well and it helps.  It must be frightening and tiring for you and your whole family....we'll remember you all in prayer that God will give you the strength to endure and to overcome!  God Bless.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



Still continuing to pray for Haylee! I they can get her seizures under control soon...I know it has to be driving you insane! Which hospital are you at? Do they have you at CHKD?


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Congrats Kailatilear on receiving the Big Give!!! I'm sure it's quite exciting!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

AHHHH! I was hoping to hear back from our Chapter today re: our set dates...I know I am being impatient but I NEED to know! haha My girls have asked me every day since Christmas when we are going...

Our Coordinator said we'd hear today but I guess with the Holidays she may be a bit behind.


----------



## kailatilear

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



Our family is still praying for Haylee.  Hoping that they can soon get her seizures under control.  Here are big ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))) for her, you and the whole family.


----------



## twinmum

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



Sending prayers your way...

BTW, I can relate to your emotions about the trach - I remember feeling the same when we finally agreed to a gtube for our son.  I hope this week goes well.


----------



## twinmum

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of some packing help.  With Abby's trip being end of Feb thru beginning of March, I am not sure what to pack.  Jeans, shorts, capris?  I know my son and hubby will wear mostly shorts no matter what the weather, but for Abby, Kaila and myself I am not sure.  I am thinking at least 1 pair of jeans for each and mainly capris for myself.  I am just at a loss.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Our son's Wish Trip was in 2008, but in early November.  However, I was in WDW with the boys this year Feb 28 - March 7.  I must tell you, the weather was very, very variable - from a beautiful sunny day when we spent the whole afternoon out at/in the pool at the Polynesian (with everybody else, it seemed!) to a rainy, blustery day (sorry, it's not what you want to hear!) at Epcot when we needed warmth and rain coverage (boys in fleece jackets and poncho's).  We're from Canada, and this was during the Vancouver Olympics.  There were loads of Canadians sporting licensed Olympic jackets etc, including me, wearing a very official-looking Olympic jacket, one that I've worn downhill skiing!  The funny part was when someone came up to me in a line and actually asked me (I'm 49 although I don't really, really look it, and I'm no elite athlete)..."are you an Olympian?"  Ah. NO!!!

Bring lots of layers in case you need them, I'd recommend.

Have a great trip!


----------



## tinytreasures

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



praying for her


----------



## Manymosi

We had a family meeting last night to firm up some plans for our trip. This is our itinerary:

Saturday - arrive in Orlando about 2:00, go to GKTW to get our tickets etc. then on to Wilderness Lodge to settle in.
Sunday - Epcot all day- Illuminations
Monday - Magic Kingdom all day ADR's at Crystal Palace, Main Street Electrical Parade and Wishes
Tuesday - Our relaxing day - just hang around the Lodge, sleep in, laundry, etc. ADR's for lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe.
Wednesday - Return to Epcot and Magic Kingdom to see whatever we missed and to redo our favorites (Test Track and Soarin'). This is also our 'buffer' day in case we get rained out Sunday or Monday
Thursday - Animal Kingdom then Hollywood Studios - Fantasmic. ADR's at 50's Prime Time Cafe.
Friday - hang around at GKTW, catch flight home at about 4:00

We consulted with Touring Plans.com to find out which parks will be the slowest each day. We were able to schedule each park for one of the slowest days as well as seeing all of the closing shows.

It may sound like we are trying to micromanage our plans, but we just want to do what we can ahead of time to avoid whatever crowds we can. Then when we are actually there we will just go with the flow and try to savor the whole experience. Wendy really loves gardening and cooking so we can enjoy those aspects of Disney World.

Every day at dinner I have the girls hold up their fingers to signify how many days are left. Wendy no longer can participate - we are down to just Melissa and Heather!(19 days left).


----------



## syammt

Haybuggsmom said:


> Sorry I haven't kept up with Haylee's updates it has been an extremely emotional couple of days.
> THey were going to try to extibate her today but it was a no go. THey have decided to trach her on Wednesday. I am actually ok with it. I miss her smiles!!!
> She is still having a lot of seizure issues but we will pick back up with fixing that after her lungs finish healing!!!
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!



Our prayers are with you and your family. Hope you get to see her smile again soon.


----------



## syammt

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am almost done with our trip report, but it is still under our pretrip report link. 
Also wanted to let everyone know that I have added a link to her CaringBridge page in my signature. One last thing, if anyone of you are dealing with the same disease as Madison, Job's Syndrome, there is a very nice page on facebook just for Job's patients and there family.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

luvmygrlz3 said:


> Still continuing to pray for Haylee! I they can get her seizures under control soon...I know it has to be driving you insane! Which hospital are you at? Do they have you at CHKD?



We are at Portsmouth. In the PICU.


----------



## syammt

Haybuggsmom said:


> We are at Portsmouth. In the PICU.



Just saw this post and was wondering if it was a Children's Hospital? I know our Children's Hospital here you can send the kids e-cards. You fill out everything and they print them off and give them to the kids. Do you know if that is available at the hospital you are at. I know Madison would love to send her a card. PM me if you would like and it is available. I think all we would need is her first and last name and her room number.


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

maroo said:


> I need your help...
> 
> For those of you guys that have already gone to GKTW...
> 
> I want your pictures to make a video...I could pull them off the DIS, but I want your permission before I do that...so if you have pictures posted in your TR that you are ok with me using in the video that I am about to make, then please let me know.



Maroo I am fine with you using Ty's pictures 

And I just want everyont to know I updated our last TR with a personal update. I am having an unexpected surgery (just found out today) this Weds. That may or may not back Ty's surgery up now. Depends on how my recovery comes along. I will get back to my TR I promise. I have most of it written down. 
God Bless
Tonya


----------



## luvmygrlz3

Haybuggsmom said:


> We are at Portsmouth. In the PICU.



LITERALLY right down the road from me...I am near Maryview Hospital! Let me know if you need anything...I can at least meet you at the gate to help ya out! 

Still praying hard! Crossing my fingers that the trach helps out tremendously!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

MitoDadMO said:


> Hello all, we are new here and I have a question about MAW.  Our youngest has been qualified for a wish and we are meeting with our wish granters a week from today.  We are thinking that we will end up with a Disney Trip (or a pool).  Once the granters have their meeting what is the typical time frame for getting dates at GKTW?  Our son cannot sweat due to meds and we really would rather go in the spring vs summer.



Hi there. I'm mom to mito kids too. We started in July and got dates in sept. We are going in March since 2 of my kids can't be in the heat. One doesn't sweat so she has to wear a cooling vest. I can't wait to hear more about your family.


----------



## 4monkeys

Haybuggsmom said:


> We are at Portsmouth. In the PICU.



We are there all the time.  Alli had an appt yesterday and my husband will be there everyday this week for his pet scans. Please let me know if I can help you!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

luvmygrlz3 said:


> LITERALLY right down the road from me...I am near Maryview Hospital! Let me know if you need anything...I can at least meet you at the gate to help ya out!
> 
> Still praying hard! Crossing my fingers that the trach helps out tremendously!





4monkeys said:


> We are there all the time.  Alli had an appt yesterday and my husband will be there everyday this week for his pet scans. Please let me know if I can help you!!



THANKS SOOOO MUCH!!
I will definately give you a yell if we need anything!!


----------



## Haybuggsmom

syammt said:


> Just saw this post and was wondering if it was a Children's Hospital? I know our Children's Hospital here you can send the kids e-cards. You fill out everything and they print them off and give them to the kids. Do you know if that is available at the hospital you are at. I know Madison would love to send her a card. PM me if you would like and it is available. I think all we would need is her first and last name and her room number.



They do not have that service at our hospital. I wish they did though that would be really cool!!!


----------



## brookerene

From my PTR...


I was trying and trying to get an ADR at DTD disney for T-rex or Rainforest Cafe... then I had problems with getting them at a later time as to make sure we see GKTW, do the orientation, etc....then when I went to call (twice) they couldn's hear me on the other end of the line.... so I emailed my friend Carole to see if she could call but she went online and got a 4 PM ADR which I'm thinking might be too early because I don't know our flight times yet. I know they will be early, but I think not early enough.... So... to T-rex or not to T-rex that is the question..... should I have Carole cancel? Should we hold on to this ADR? or should I try to call, hope they can hear me, and make a new ADR.... or maybe I should wait until I have further details for the trip....hmmmmm.... what to do.....
One other option I have considered would be to pick up Carole at All Star Movies after the airport, then head to GKTW, enjoy the afternoon there, take Carole back to Disney, see some DTD, go home and go to bed......... 

I do like this option but wonder how much extra time that would take..she does have the complimentary transportation to and from the airport but I wonder if it's only one trip back and forth or could she use it to go to the airport to meet us and still use it to get there to go home.....


----------



## kailatilear

I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?


----------



## maroo

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?



This is standard for all wish families...the 3 day pass.  And since Disney gives so much value in tickets to wish families, they don't really do discounted tickets or anything to buy more, as far as I know. 

And frankly...they are expensive if you only go for one day.  They get cheaper as you add days (per day is cheaper), but to go for one day is pretty high in cost.

The good news is that you are going during a slow time AND you will have the magic button, which basically acts as a fastpass to all attractions and usually for all character lines - so you can really get through the parks pretty fast, assuming you don't overschedule your days with meals in the parks.

IF you are scheduling any meals at Disney restaurants, I would suggest places that are outside the parks and you could do those on non-Disney days.  It may be a far trek to drive, though...so it may cost you more time?

Am I already doing a planner for you?  That stuff is all at home, so I can't remember.  But I will be able to give you a pretty good idea of the best way to approach the parks - most people do the MK for a full day and then pick another park that has the most things they want to see and do to be the 2nd full day park - then they split the other two with the 3rd day.  Epcot is really large, so if you are wanting to do the World Showcase, I would pick that as your other all day park.  But DHS has long shows...and if you want to see all of them, then you are going to want to pick DHS.

You won't be able to do it all.  I would have each member of your family pick the things that matter the MOST to them - and then schedule around that - and fill in with everything else as "bonus"...

Don't forget that GKTW has a LOT to offer as far as entertainment and you could really spend an entire day there enjoying GKTW and it would be a completely "free" day as far as cost, too.  They have a ton to do.


----------



## Mom2mitokids

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?



I'm not sure they can give you discounted tickets, but hope they do. We are doing all day DW, Epcot, and DHS. We are skipping Animal Kingdom this time. The last time we didn't go to Epcot.Most people combine 2 parks in one day.


----------



## maroo

brookerene said:


> From my PTR...
> 
> 
> I was trying and trying to get an ADR at DTD disney for T-rex or Rainforest Cafe... then I had problems with getting them at a later time as to make sure we see GKTW, do the orientation, etc....then when I went to call (twice) they couldn's hear me on the other end of the line.... so I emailed my friend Carole to see if she could call but she went online and got a 4 PM ADR which I'm thinking might be too early because I don't know our flight times yet. I know they will be early, but I think not early enough.... So... to T-rex or not to T-rex that is the question..... should I have Carole cancel? Should we hold on to this ADR? or should I try to call, hope they can hear me, and make a new ADR.... or maybe I should wait until I have further details for the trip....hmmmmm.... what to do.....
> One other option I have considered would be to pick up Carole at All Star Movies after the airport, then head to GKTW, enjoy the afternoon there, take Carole back to Disney, see some DTD, go home and go to bed.........
> 
> I do like this option but wonder how much extra time that would take..she does have the complimentary transportation to and from the airport but I wonder if it's only one trip back and forth or could she use it to go to the airport to meet us and still use it to get there to go home.....



For a normal family, I usually would advise NOT to "double" book ADR's...but for a wish family - I basically throw out those "rules" and say go for it.

I would keep the 4:00 and then book another one for later in the evening.  That way you can do the meal at 4:00 if you get there too late for the 3:00ish orientation and go to GKTW after you eat.  In that case Carole could meet you at DTD and ride with you to GKTW then take a cab back to All Stars.

Do you have Google Maps?  I would map it out...because I am pretty sure it is really out of the way to pick her up from All Stars.  Seems like it might be better to go to GKTW, do orientation (which I think is at 3:00 or 3:30) and have Carole take Disney transportation to DTD.  That will save you some time.  Orientation is an hour or so...and getting to DTD is going to take you about 25 min or so.  So...I think I would go with a later dinner time as your second option.  IF your plane lands after 1:30 or so...then I would plan to not do T-Rex till a later date...OR do it before you even go to GKTW to check in.

I assume Carole is going to want to go to GKTW at some point...If so...I would plan for a cab to take her back to All Stars or a cab to GKTW if she comes in the morning or something.  It is going to cost some money (no idea how much)...but seems like it would be better than driving back and forth - an hour on your wish trip is really a long time to spend driving around when you could be enjoying GKTW.

Also...make sure you make time to spend at GKTW.  That first day is usually a good day to see it.  Lauren and William did not want to leave GKTW that first day to go to our hotel (we had to stay on Disney property) so I was glad I didn't schedule anything that night.


----------



## maroo

Haybuggsmom said:


> We are at Portsmouth. In the PICU.



Praying for you guys.


----------



## hotmamac

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?



When we were there for my daughter's wish trip in Dec 08, we really didn't want to do the second day at Universal, but wanted to go to Animal Kingdom. We went to the ticket counter at the entrance and asked about discounted admission since we were there with MAW. They directed us over to the Guest Services counter. We explained our situation and asked for a discount. She checked our MAW tickets and then did some magic on her computer and handed us tickets to AK..FOR FREE!!! I, of course, started crying and tried to thank her. She just smiled and told us to go enjoy ourselves. I can't promise you would get the same treatment, but it's certainly worth a shot.


----------



## brookerene

Thanks  Maroo.... I think the kids would love Trex but I think GKTW is more important and that they will not want to leave it the first day.  I might try to get Carole to come our way.  She leaves on Wed after CRT so  I think this might be the best.  Probably we can do Trex before we leave or on Animal Kingdom day..... or just skip it altogether...


----------



## luvmygrlz3

4monkeys said:


> We are there all the time.  Alli had an appt yesterday and my husband will be there everyday this week for his pet scans. Please let me know if I can help you!!



You live in the area too?? Absolutely CRAZY! I live in Portsmouth and my DD has Rett. We are not military...just regular 'ol civilians. 

Nice to see another Virginia resident here!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

(OFF TOPIC)
Can someone help me? I can't see all of my siggy at the bottom... 
1/2 of my pic of the girls is cut off too but when I go to my profile page to edit, it all appears fine.

I am sooooo excited!!! We got our call for our DATES TODAY!!!
We should have our flight times this week as well...hoping to hear from her today about that but may not be until tomorrow. 

We go March 3-March 9!!!!!!!!!!! GKTW & Disney---> Here we COME!!! yay


----------



## brookerene

It's because your signature is too big....I had the same problem.  You can put everyone's names on one line and then delete any lines in between.... and maybe make the photo smaller without a border?


----------



## 4monkeys

luvmygrlz3 said:


> You live in the area too?? Absolutely CRAZY! I live in Portsmouth and my DD has Rett. We are not military...just regular 'ol civilians.
> 
> Nice to see another Virginia resident here!



Crazy small world.  We live in virginia beach but most of the medical care is at portsmouth.  So excited you got dates. SO FUN!


----------



## Mom2mitokids

luvmygrlz3 said:


> (OFF TOPIC)
> Can someone help me? I can't see all of my siggy at the bottom...
> 1/2 of my pic of the girls is cut off too but when I go to my profile page to edit, it all appears fine.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!!! We got our call for our DATES TODAY!!!
> We should have our flight times this week as well...hoping to hear from her today about that but may not be until tomorrow.
> 
> We go March 3-March 9!!!!!!!!!!! GKTW & Disney---> Here we COME!!! yay



Yeah on dates!!!!


----------



## Bearshouse

brookerene said:


> Thanks  Maroo.... I think the kids would love Trex but I think GKTW is more important and that they will not want to leave it the first day.  I might try to get Carole to come our way.  She leaves on Wed after CRT so  I think this might be the best.  Probably we can do Trex before we leave or on Animal Kingdom day..... or just skip it altogether...




We were on our Wish trip in December.  For both T-Rex and Rainforest in DTD we walked up around 10:45a and we're seated when they opened at 11:00a.  Also for any DTD restaurant call them directly!!!!!!!!  They always have seats available for call-ins and walk ups.  We found that out when I couldn't get us into T-Rex at 3 months out.  The person at T-Rex said they only allow Disney so many slots for ADRs.   Have a blast.

Bearshouse


----------



## luvmygrlz3

brookerene said:


> It's because your signature is too big....I had the same problem.  You can put everyone's names on one line and then delete any lines in between.... and maybe make the photo smaller without a border?



Thank you Brookerene!  I went ahead and deleted my pic from my siggy...it works now.


----------



## kailatilear

maroo said:


> IF you are scheduling any meals at Disney restaurants, I would suggest places that are outside the parks and you could do those on non-Disney days.  It may be a far trek to drive, though...so it may cost you more time?
> We only have 1 adr scheduled and that is at Chef Mickey's the day after we get there at 8:30 am.  MAW scheduled this for us.
> 
> Epcot is really large, so if you are wanting to do the World Showcase, I would pick that as your other all day park. But DHS has long shows...and if you want to see all of them, then you are going to want to pick DHS.
> 
> 
> Don't forget that GKTW has a LOT to offer as far as entertainment and you could really spend an entire day there enjoying GKTW and it would be a completely "free" day as far as cost, too.  They have a ton to do.



We are only doing 1 adr and that is at Chef Mickey's the day after we arrive at 8:30 am.  MAW scheduled this for us so I really couldn't choose when we would go.

I don't think you are doing a planner for me, but that would be awesome, however, I know how busy you are.  Since I have no clue what I am doing as far as planning it would be very helpful

As far as Epcot goes Soarin and The Finding Nemo thing with Crush are the big things at Epcot that we want to do, besides visiting the different countries.

At DHS the kids really want to see the stunt show there and Abby loves playhouse disney.

We plan on staying our first day just hanging around GKTW since we arrive there in the am and it is a Thursday which is Christmas.




hotmamac said:


> When we were there for my daughter's wish trip in Dec 08, we really didn't want to do the second day at Universal, but wanted to go to Animal Kingdom. We went to the ticket counter at the entrance and asked about discounted admission since we were there with MAW. They directed us over to the Guest Services counter. We explained our situation and asked for a discount. She checked our MAW tickets and then did some magic on her computer and handed us tickets to AK..FOR FREE!!! I, of course, started crying and tried to thank her. She just smiled and told us to go enjoy ourselves. I can't promise you would get the same treatment, but it's certainly worth a shot.




How awesome is that for your family!!!


----------



## brookerene

The following link:

http://www.gktw.org/pre/village/village-info.asp?p=village

will lead anyone interested to the GKTW infor for families.  It's hard to get to from the main site.


----------



## Manymosi

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?



What I did is send an e-mail to our coordinator explaining that our wish child had no interest in Universal and Sea World so we probably wouldn't be going there regardless. I also said we would rather not get any extras(character meals, limo rides etc.) in exchange for another day at Disney World. It took about a month to get an answer, but she worked through the Orlando chapter and got us another day at no charge. I made sure and tell her how grateful we are for the extra day. Hope this helps.


----------



## billwendy

kailatilear said:


> I am in need of more help.  We have 3 day WDW park hopper passes along with 2 day passes to universal and Island of adventures and 1 day at sea world.  I am worried about rushing through WDW.  I have emailed Abby's wish coordinator to see about 1 day discounted tickets to one of the 4 wdw parks, but haven't heard back.  Does anyone have any suggestions how to handle the 3 day WDW parks?



With your MAW pass, it really helps you move through the parks. Is Abby interested in all of the Disney Parks? Maybe you could split the parks some? Our crew wasnt interested in the EPCOT countries, so we did half day EPCOT and half Day UNiversal. Also, our AK day was kinda short so we went back to GKTW but could have park hopped for a few hours at MK or HS. We had asked for additional Disney Days, but the Philly chapter wouldnt allow it. 

I love what the other poster posted though!! That was so COOL!!!!!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

That's really nice of them to work with you on that extra day! 

I am struggling on trying to get some planning done! I am at a loss as to what to do when and where...there's so much going on at GKTW and so much to do at the parks that I just have no idea where to begin! My DH is so frugal and my 2 younger dd's want to see the Princesses (of course) but he would rather not spend the money on Character Dining. I think I may have to step in here and make the call myself. I think it's a once in a lifetime trip for us and why NOT spend the money? It would make it so special for the girls...

GRrrr....anyhoo...if anyone has any tips on planning or wants to help me plan I would greatly appreciate it. I am just so overwhelmed. I think I am more worried about the traveling part more than visiting the parks! I am nervous  to fly with my girls! EEek!


----------



## kailatilear

luvmygrlz3 said:


> That's really nice of them to work with you on that extra day!
> 
> I am struggling on trying to get some planning done! I am at a loss as to what to do when and where...there's so much going on at GKTW and so much to do at the parks that I just have no idea where to begin! My DH is so frugal and my 2 younger dd's want to see the Princesses (of course) but he would rather not spend the money on Character Dining. I think I may have to step in here and make the call myself. I think it's a once in a lifetime trip for us and why NOT spend the money? It would make it so special for the girls...
> 
> GRrrr....anyhoo...if anyone has any tips on planning or wants to help me plan I would greatly appreciate it. I am just so overwhelmed. I think I am more worried about the traveling part more than visiting the parks! I am nervous  to fly with my girls! EEek!



If the girls are totally interested in the princesses, I would do it.  I am sorry but this is for your wish child, not your husband.  

I am not meaning to sound cold or hateful and I am sorry if I came across like that.  

This trip should be special for your girls, it is a MAW trip.


----------



## brookerene

luvmygrlz3 said:


> That's really nice of them to work with you on that extra day!
> 
> I am struggling on trying to get some planning done! I am at a loss as to what to do when and where...there's so much going on at GKTW and so much to do at the parks that I just have no idea where to begin! My DH is so frugal and my 2 younger dd's want to see the Princesses (of course) but he would rather not spend the money on Character Dining. I think I may have to step in here and make the call myself. I think it's a once in a lifetime trip for us and why NOT spend the money? It would make it so special for the girls...
> 
> GRrrr....anyhoo...if anyone has any tips on planning or wants to help me plan I would greatly appreciate it. I am just so overwhelmed. I think I am more worried about the traveling part more than visiting the parks! I am nervous  to fly with my girls! EEek!




I am going to step on some toes here I think......first talk WITH your husband....My husband is a penny pincher and I struggle with this but I know it is for the best.  But first..... a sound marriage is more important than Disney... don't show your kids that is is okay to go behind dad's back to do things. Talk with him, ask if there is a way that you can compromise, see if MAW would provide this treat for your daughter, and finally do the RIGHT thing - not the thing thing you want. It may not turn out the way you want it but children need a sound family and ******* because of this is not worth it. 

1.  Explain to him that you can reimburse the amount from the money that MAW will give to you to pay for it.... then budget your remainding dollars efficiently....

2.  Call your MAW chapter and see if they can include it.

3.  Ask yourself...is this really more for you?  Is it really necessary....?  there are ways to see the princesses without a character meal.


Also, how does your MAW daughter respond to things?  What does she understand?  From reading your PTR, you described her as having the level of a 6mo old..... so I wonder would this really stimulater her?  You know your daughter and husband best.... you know your financial situation......

I find that with myself, I tend to start thinking and making things more about what I want instead of what  my son may want....I have to reevaluate  my motives.....  It becomes nostalgia from my own childhood  and I have to step back and say wait....  I need to respect my husband's wishes.  I have a hard time with certain things, but my family and it's strength is the most important thing to the health of my children....and each of us...

I hope that this struggle is resolved with everyone's satisfaction.  I realy do hope you can do CRT or Akershaus, but whatever happens, be glad you are there....with your family....enjoying a trip of a lifetime and I look forward to following your ptr....Take care


----------



## luvmygrlz3

kailatilear said:


> If the girls are totally interested in the princesses, I would do it.  I am sorry but this is for your wish child, not your husband.
> 
> I am not meaning to sound cold or hateful and I am sorry if I came across like that.
> 
> This trip should be special for your girls, it is a MAW trip.




Oh don't worry about sounding cold or hateful...because you didn't come across like that at ALL! You actually sound JUST like me! Great minds think alike and that's why I said I was stepping to make that decision...he will just have to deal with it.


----------



## luvmygrlz3

brookerene said:


> I am going to step on some toes here I think......first talk WITH your husband....My husband is a penny pincher and I struggle with this but I know it is for the best.  But first..... a sound marriage is more important than Disney... don't show your kids that is is okay to go behind dad's back to do things. Talk with him, ask if there is a way that you can compromise, see if MAW would provide this treat for your daughter, and finally do the RIGHT thing - not the thing thing you want. It may not turn out the way you want it but children need a sound family and ******* because of this is not worth it.
> 
> 1.  Explain to him that you can reimburse the amount from the money that MAW will give to you to pay for it.... then budget your remainding dollars efficiently....
> 
> 2.  Call your MAW chapter and see if they can include it.
> 
> 3.  Ask yourself...is this really more for you?  Is it really necessary....?  there are ways to see the princesses without a character meal.
> 
> 
> Also, how does your MAW daughter respond to things?  What does she understand?  From reading your PTR, you described her as having the level of a 6mo old..... so I wonder would this really stimulater her?  You know your daughter and husband best.... you know your financial situation......
> 
> I find that with myself, I tend to start thinking and making things more about what I want instead of what  my son may want....I have to reevaluate  my motives.....  It becomes nostalgia from my own childhood  and I have to step back and say wait....  I need to respect my husband's wishes.  I have a hard time with certain things, but my family and it's strength is the most important thing to the health of my children....and each of us...
> 
> I hope that this struggle is resolved with everyone's satisfaction.  I realy do hope you can do CRT or Akershaus, but whatever happens, be glad you are there....with your family....enjoying a trip of a lifetime and I look forward to following your ptr....Take care



 You are not stepping on toes at all. I respect everyone's views on things and that's why I put it up here. Khelsey really does understand a LOT more than we know. I know she does...like I said, her "testing" scores have put her in the mentality of a 6 mth. old but that's only because if "they" ask her a question, she cannot respond with a true answer given a communication device or anything...but you can just TELL she understands what's going on. Her teachers/doctors agree but they have to put down on paper what she "scores". I just wish she could communicate. I know she would really like to see the princesses...she's been in similar situations before, we have season passes to Busch Gardens here in VA and she really enjoys the characters walking around and watching the shows there. So I think that she would really enjoy the Princesses as well as my other 2 daughters. I think my other 2 would probably enjoy it more than Khelsey would just because they are SERIOUS Princess finatics and that's why I don't feel I should ask for it to be taken care of by MAW. I think they are doing enough already. I am so very grateful for everything they are doing. My husband is a very caring guy and he and I have a wonderful relationship. He can just be stubborn sometimes but can't we all? Please don't think I am a "my way or the highway" kind of person...I am not BY far. He and I will definitely come up with a compromise...Again, no toes stepped on here...I appreciate ALL information and opinions. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## brookerene

Thanks for the nice reply... I'm glad your daughter is as responsive....I believe they know more than we realize, like you said they just can't express it.  I take photos at our local school for the kids who can't mainstream and even though many cannot express themselves beyond a certain level, I know there is more inside them than we realize.  I love spending that short time with them.  I hope all goes well with your choices and I hope to read about a great visit with the princesses.  My husband wasn't too excited about the money I spent on CRT but he went along with it.  So I can understand a little about how you feel about deciding.....  For us this is truly a once in a lifetime trip as I doubt we will ever have the money to go while the kids are little, let alone get too far from the farm....  for so many people it really is once in a lifetime....so let us know what you get and how things go!


----------



## luvmygrlz3

brookerene said:


> Thanks for the nice reply... I'm glad your daughter is as responsive....I believe they know more than we realize, like you said they just can't express it.  I take photos at our local school for the kids who can't mainstream and even though many cannot express themselves beyond a certain level, I know there is more inside them than we realize.  I love spending that short time with them.  I hope all goes well with your choices and I hope to read about a great visit with the princesses.  My husband wasn't too excited about the money I spent on CRT but he went along with it.  So I can understand a little about how you feel about deciding.....  For us this is truly a once in a lifetime trip as I doubt we will ever have the money to go while the kids are little, let alone get too far from the farm....  for so many people it really is once in a lifetime....so let us know what you get and how things go!



WOW...You take pics for kids at your local school for kiddos who can't mainstream? How awesome is that! I wish we had someone that could do that at my daughter's school! We never get pics the school provides because they are so horrible! haha I bet you do a wonderful job...I should mention that to the school or see how i can get something like that started here...I bet all of the kiddos parents would LOVE that! You are so lucky to have that experience and it's nice to know you see where I'm coming from when I say that she has sooo much more "inside" than she can express. Means a lot to hear that sometimes... 

Also, this will most likely be a once in a lifetime chance for our family too...we cannot afford it at all and to try to see as much and do as much as possible to make sure you don't regret NOT doing something really puts a strain on the "planning" too. Do you have any ideas on what to do and when? I just feel overwhelmed! lol


----------



## maroo

We have a new thread!!!!!

Come on over!

CLICK HERE TO GO TO THE NEW THREAD!!!  


I will answer any posts I can find on here...but if you don't get an answer...repost over there.


----------



## maroo

Don't forget we have the new thread...I am just responding to these here...but we can move the conversation over there, too. 



hotmamac said:


> When we were there for my daughter's wish trip in Dec 08, we really didn't want to do the second day at Universal, but wanted to go to Animal Kingdom. We went to the ticket counter at the entrance and asked about discounted admission since we were there with MAW. They directed us over to the Guest Services counter. We explained our situation and asked for a discount. She checked our MAW tickets and then did some magic on her computer and handed us tickets to AK..FOR FREE!!! I, of course, started crying and tried to thank her. She just smiled and told us to go enjoy ourselves. I can't promise you would get the same treatment, but it's certainly worth a shot.



This ROCKS!  I agree...it could have been a fluke...but you never know.  It never hurts to ask.



brookerene said:


> Thanks  Maroo.... I think the kids would love Trex but I think GKTW is more important and that they will not want to leave it the first day.  I might try to get Carole to come our way.  She leaves on Wed after CRT so  I think this might be the best.  Probably we can do Trex before we leave or on Animal Kingdom day..... or just skip it altogether...



I think I agree with you...Do you have a Rainforest Cafe in your area?  THey are basically the same restaurant with a different theme...if that helps you decide.  

If your kids are crazy about Dinosaurs...then they may like that more than something at GKTW...but I agree with the previous poster...that you should be able to do a walk up and get in either way.  Especially if you go at an "off" time.



luvmygrlz3 said:


> You live in the area too?? Absolutely CRAZY! I live in Portsmouth and my DD has Rett. We are not military...just regular 'ol civilians.
> 
> Nice to see another Virginia resident here!



Wow...small world!

You guys feel free to just jump in and do something for their family...I bet she won't ask (if she is anything like me)...but a cup of coffee, visit, and someone being there is worth more than gold in that situation.  And snacks...take them some snacks...crackers, candy, chocolate, cokes...anything to munch on that you don't have to pay dollars for.  



luvmygrlz3 said:


> (OFF TOPIC)
> Can someone help me? I can't see all of my siggy at the bottom...
> 1/2 of my pic of the girls is cut off too but when I go to my profile page to edit, it all appears fine.
> 
> I am sooooo excited!!! We got our call for our DATES TODAY!!!
> We should have our flight times this week as well...hoping to hear from her today about that but may not be until tomorrow.
> 
> We go March 3-March 9!!!!!!!!!!! GKTW & Disney---> Here we COME!!! yay



Woo Hooo!!  I will add it to the new thread!  

And I can see your siggie now. 




kailatilear said:


> We are only doing 1 adr and that is at Chef Mickey's the day after we arrive at 8:30 am.  MAW scheduled this for us so I really couldn't choose when we would go.
> 
> I don't think you are doing a planner for me, but that would be awesome, however, I know how busy you are.  Since I have no clue what I am doing as far as planning it would be very helpful
> 
> As far as Epcot goes Soarin and The Finding Nemo thing with Crush are the big things at Epcot that we want to do, besides visiting the different countries.
> 
> At DHS the kids really want to see the stunt show there and Abby loves playhouse disney.
> 
> We plan on staying our first day just hanging around GKTW since we arrive there in the am and it is a Thursday which is Christmas.



Feel free to call Disney and make a new ressie for Chef Mickey's...we totally did that...because the times they scheduled did not mesh with my carefully laid out plans.  

I LOVE the Finding Nemo thing with Crush...Turtle Talk with Crush...it is awesome!  And Soarin....

Sounds like a great plan!! 

Send me a PM about the planner and I will put it on my list!  I will need some info from you, but I can get that and send ya something. 



Manymosi said:


> What I did is send an e-mail to our coordinator explaining that our wish child had no interest in Universal and Sea World so we probably wouldn't be going there regardless. I also said we would rather not get any extras(character meals, limo rides etc.) in exchange for another day at Disney World. It took about a month to get an answer, but she worked through the Orlando chapter and got us another day at no charge. I made sure and tell her how grateful we are for the extra day. Hope this helps.



That makes sense....use that as your "extra"...that most chapters provide...good thinking.



luvmygrlz3 said:


> That's really nice of them to work with you on that extra day!
> 
> I am struggling on trying to get some planning done! I am at a loss as to what to do when and where...there's so much going on at GKTW and so much to do at the parks that I just have no idea where to begin! My DH is so frugal and my 2 younger dd's want to see the Princesses (of course) but he would rather not spend the money on Character Dining. I think I may have to step in here and make the call myself. I think it's a once in a lifetime trip for us and why NOT spend the money? It would make it so special for the girls...
> 
> GRrrr....anyhoo...if anyone has any tips on planning or wants to help me plan I would greatly appreciate it. I am just so overwhelmed. I think I am more worried about the traveling part more than visiting the parks! I am nervous  to fly with my girls! EEek!



Look into the Askershus (spelling??) meal at Epcot...it is expensive, but not as bad as eating in the castle...and I have heard the food is better, too.  The food at the Castle is kinda...not up to par.  

I have no marriage advice, though.    Being single with no kids.  

Oh...and they have a whole "meet the Princesses" thing at the MK, too.  So you CAN meet them...and there it is really quiet...they usually let just your family go in and they usually spend a lot of time with the wish families.  I would do that before I would spend time and money on a meal anyway...and you keep DH happy, too.  Bonus!  



luvmygrlz3 said:


> You are not stepping on toes at all. I respect everyone's views on things and that's why I put it up here. Khelsey really does understand a LOT more than we know. I know she does...like I said, her "testing" scores have put her in the mentality of a 6 mth. old but that's only because if "they" ask her a question, she cannot respond with a true answer given a communication device or anything...but you can just TELL she understands what's going on. Her teachers/doctors agree but they have to put down on paper what she "scores". I just wish she could communicate. I know she would really like to see the princesses...she's been in similar situations before, we have season passes to Busch Gardens here in VA and she really enjoys the characters walking around and watching the shows there. So I think that she would really enjoy the Princesses as well as my other 2 daughters. I think my other 2 would probably enjoy it more than Khelsey would just because they are SERIOUS Princess finatics and that's why I don't feel I should ask for it to be taken care of by MAW. I think they are doing enough already. I am so very grateful for everything they are doing. My husband is a very caring guy and he and I have a wonderful relationship. He can just be stubborn sometimes but can't we all? Please don't think I am a "my way or the highway" kind of person...I am not BY far. He and I will definitely come up with a compromise...Again, no toes stepped on here...I appreciate ALL information and opinions. Thank you again for your help!


----------

